# The Official Samsung SlimFit HDTV Thread...



## waltchan

.


----------



## Galley

I like how it looks like a plasma from the front, the way it has a "thin" bezel.


----------



## NorthJersey

when they call it slimfit it just means it's not as deep. Since it's still a CRT it's going to be be heavy


----------



## acwai

I saw this TV yesterday at CC.


The overall picture quality is 10-20% worst than a regular Samsung 30" HDTV.


The picture is out of focus when you are using an analog signal (it was on ch 55 at CC). The text quality is worst than a regular TV in this mode.


The picture quality is acceptable when you are using a HDTV source (on Component 1 at CC). It is not as good as any Sony CRT HDTV.


Geometric distortion is Ok but not great.


The holes on the phosphorus screen mask are huge. You can see each one within 2 feet (not sure about the exact distance) from the TV.


If you think a reduction of 8-9 inches in depth is important, then buy this TV.


If you are interested in picture quality, I would not buy it.


----------



## infinitespecter

Acwal, are you sure that most of the issues you mentioned aren't attributable to the TV not being calibrated properly? The one I saw at Best Buy in Arcadia, CA looked very good. I didn't like the look of it, personally, but the picture quality was not bad.


----------



## Galley

The one I saw at Best Buy had amazing picture quality.


----------



## julio388

I am very confused, i went to two cc stores in nyc, queens and Manhattan and the picture quality was horrible. I played with the setting and was not able to get it to look good enough or compared to panansonic or sony. Sony still look way superior to the slimfit. slimfit is just another marketing gimmick.


----------



## leetye62

I am getting mine tomorrow.I was at CC at Rego Park, the pictures on all the tv were bad but at College Point,queens,It was good.

There is no way you can judge the picture quality from a store when the settings are all mess up and the guality of the signal sent through all the TV's.


----------



## taichinanda

and it's not too heavy. I could lift 1 side of it with my left hand.


----------



## julio388

I just got back from best buy and i saw the slimfit on display it was not so good looking in terms of picture quality. Another dissappointment. So far i saw two slimfit from two diferent cc stores and know best buy. That makes three slimfit with bad looking picture quality.


----------



## TWinbrook46636

My local CC and Best Buy stores don't even have it. Anyone know of any locations in the Chicago suburbs that have it on display? Also, is there any word on when the competing LG slim set will be available? It looks like it's going to be a lot better than the Samsung.


----------



## [email protected]

leetye62,

We would love to hear what you think of it once in your home! You should post some pics and a quick review of the TV.


----------



## RandyWalters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *julio388* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got back from best buy and i saw the slimfit on display it was not so good looking in terms of picture quality. Another dissappointment. So far i saw two slimfit from two diferent cc stores and know best buy. That makes three slimfit with bad looking picture quality.



You really can't go by the way it looks in the stores - the signal is split to possibly dozens of sets and you don't know how good the raw feed is in the first place. When i was looking at 32" HD-ready TVs two years ago almost all of em looked less than perfect and some looked downright awful. The TV i ended up buying looked poor in the stores but when i hooked it up in my living room the picture was excellent. Had i gone by the picture quality i saw in stores i would not have bought anything.


I would only buy a TV from a store with a good return policy so if it turns out to be crappy you can exchange it or get a refund and try a different brand.


----------



## leetye62

I like the picture from my slim tv.I am not able to compare to a plasma or a Ld because I only have the slim tv.

My pioneer dvd is hook up directly to the tv using component video while my direct tv satelllite is hook up using svhs to my pioneer receiver to the tv using SVHS cable.The pictures from the satellite is just plain sd signal.

I am planning to try out the hdmi using an indoor antenna.

Pictures from the satellite is pretty good no wash out.

I have a problem switching from a svhs to the component video directly.I can't use the source on the remote to do it.I have to go into the menu to switch intput instead directly or go to the tv to do it.2 steps instead of one.

That's it.not that good a review.

Picture quality is better then the store display.


----------



## Dearth

You shouldn't be surprised that this TV has a slightly worse picture than a traditional sized CRT. I have not seen this set in person but there are no improved PQ claims made I think if you like the style and don't care for the best PQ than slimfit TV might be for you.


This isn't some breakthru technology that SED might be. If they could even get 95% of the PQ of their normal CRT sets I think it would be a great job considering the angles this electron gun is working with.


----------



## julio388

Its seems the consensus among our members is that slimfit is not the technology that was supposed to provide great picture quality than standard hdtv crt tube. Many people i have spoken to and others agree that slimart was a major disappointment. So far there has not been a great review of the slimart, but marginal report of decent picture quality. I have not heard anyone say awesome or outstanding.


----------



## TWinbrook46636




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *julio388* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Its seems the consensus among our members is that slimfit is not the technology that was supposed to provide great picture quality than standard hdtv crt tube. Many people i have spoken to and others agree that slimart was a major disappointment. So far there has not been a great review of the slimart, but marginal report of decent picture quality. I have not heard anyone say awesome or outstanding.



Well, its just the first of the slim sets to be available. None of my CC or BB stores even have them so I can't say. I'm waiting on the LG slim set but no one knows when its due out other than by the end of summer. Multiple model numbers are confusing too.


----------



## CrocHunter

I'm curious to see how LG handles PQ compared to the Samsung.


----------



## Gobber




> We just got it at my Sears store and when I hooked it up through it's OTA the picture was great out of the box.


----------



## viper1126




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CrocHunter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm curious to see how LG handles PQ compared to the Samsung.



me 2


----------



## Kiel

I'm very interested in getting this TV so this thread made me go ahead and register.


First off I have to disagree with the others opinion about the display quality. I went to three stores (one CC two Best Buys) and the Samsung set looked pretty much the best out of all the sets available. At the Best Buy closest to my house they had the slimfit set up right next to both 34 in Sonys and the LG 30FZ4D, the LG was pretty much on par w/the Samsung and the Sony looked terrible. My friend who I brought with me said "man, Sony is sure making some sh*tty looking TVs" I lol'ed and agreed, it was pretty sad looking.


I didn't notice any of the geometric issues or other problems either. I'm sure this is a god set but I'll see when I get one.


I also emailed Samsung and asked if they were making a 34 in set to which they replied that there are no plans to which is a bit of a let down.










* CC has them on sale for $899 right now too.


----------



## TIC

As I said in the other "slimfit" thread further down the page, theoretically this is the TV for me. I want a new TV that supports HDTV, is widescreen, is 30" or more, is not more than 38" wide, is less than 21" deep and cost under $1000. On paper, the Samsung 30" SlimFit is THE TV!


However, after viewing 4 different units in 4 different stores, I've decided that I can not live with the geometry issue. All 4 units at 4 different stores had the same problem. The geometry issue is easily noticable when viewing 4:3 content with sidebars. The sidebars are wavy and have a pronounced outward curve at both the top and the bottom of the screen. When viewing full width programming it is less noticable, but whenever there is a vertical line on the display, especially near either side, the line will not be straight. It generally shows distinct curves in the line and the line will have a distinct outward curve near the top and/or bottom of the display screen.


This is too bad because Samsung had this exact same issue 2-3 years ago with their initial couple of affordable CRT HDTV ready TVs. You would think that they would have fixed this problem by now.


So, although I love the price and the concept, I'm going to pass on this one. I'll see how the other vendors do with their SlimFit models. Maybe someone will get it right.


Enjoy,


TIC


----------



## Vegeta

I was SO close to buying this HDTV but after stumbling upon the various threads about it I think I'll pass


----------



## joebxr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *waltchan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Got a closer peak of the Samsung SlimFit TV today and realized that this TV is so gorgeous on the outside. How does the picture quality compare with an LG and Sony?
> 
> Walter Chan



I think you already answered your own queston previously....


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *waltchan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, it's common sense to know that Samsung always cannot compete with Sony for picture quality.


----------



## AntiguaGuy

I bought one at Sears and set it up a couple of nights ago.


The documentation was kinda scant. There were a couple of cylindrical sleeves packaged with it - about an inch in diameter and an inch and a half tall. Does anybody know what those are for?


----------



## Kiel

That bending in the vertical lines can also be caused by an inadequate power supply.


----------



## NeoMaxQ

Simply turn your system off, then use the remote and press the following buttons with about .5 to .75 seconds delay between presses: MUTE-1-8-2-POWER


I just got the Slimfit. The vertical lines are not straight. I haven't figured out how to adjust the problem using the service mode. If anyone figure how to fix this problem, please post the results, numbers or instructions on this forum.


Thanks


----------



## bruce banner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kiel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That bending in the vertical lines can also be caused by an inadequate power supply.



Samsung CRTs always had weak power supplies...nothing new here.


----------



## xt14




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AntiguaGuy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought one at Sears and set it up a couple of nights ago.
> 
> 
> The documentation was kinda scant. There were a couple of cylindrical sleeves packaged with it - about an inch in diameter and an inch and a half tall. Does anybody know what those are for?



those are for your video cables i believe..i'm not quite sure what they are called for whatever reason..but i don't hear of a lot of people using them. Most people have purchased good enough cables that they aren't of much use, when paying for expensive tv's at least.


----------



## dracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xt14* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> those are for your video cables i believe..i'm not quite sure what they are called for whatever reason..but i don't hear of a lot of people using them. Most people have purchased good enough cables that they aren't of much use, when paying for expensive tv's at least.



Those are toroids that reduce Electro-Magnetic Interference (EMI) from any cables to the set that may degrade TV set operation. They could be used on the AC cord and the video cables if necessary.


----------



## ml2316

seems compelling at $900... if they can get it down to 90 or 80 lbs for the same price, that would be very compelling.


----------



## xgrep

The price and 16" depth sure attracted my attention on this unit, but after taking a good look at one at Circuit City, decided not to get it.


It's not really possible to judge things like contrast, brightness and color balance on a store model, but it was pretty easy to see things like the dot pitch and geometry aberrations. Honestly, the dot pitch is so coarse, I don't believe this CRT can really show anything better than ED resolution. It was actively annoying, and not just from a close distance. On a blue sky, where mainly the blue phosphor is lit, the vertical lines were easy to see at a comfortable viewing distance of 12'. This would surely drive me nuts. And if I went not far away to look at the image on a 32" LCD, for example, the difference was really noticeable: the LCD was razor sharp as we know good HD can be.


On the geometry, it was exactly as a couple of folks have reported: vertical lines at the sides of the screen are bowed inward (i.e., like an hourglass). Not a big problem for a lot of content, but it's the kind of thing that would really bother me when it's visible, considering that this is supposed to be a HD display. It's simply not.


I'm very disappointed, because if it hadn't been for the truly mediocre PQ, this would really be the solution to a number of my problems. Oh, well. Just have to wait until I can somehow afford one of the many better displays.


x


----------



## Sam334

I purchased this tv from the CC in Union Square (NYC). I compared the SlimFit to the Sony and thought the Samsung had superior picture quality. I noticed the hd feeds on both tvs (if not all) weren't as clear as they could be. The picture looked so much better when I got it home and hooked up the SA8300HD. I hadn't noticed the vertical bar thing, but I took a REALLY close look and noticed it a tiny bit. The HD channels look great and I'm really satisfied with it. imo, sdtv looked better on this thing than the Sony as well. The sdtv quality on the Sony 30" Wega was significantly fuzzy compared to the SlimFit. Just my $0.02.


----------



## xt14

yeah, just got this tv, after doing all the good stuff (turning off vsm, and using dve) it has an impressive picture. Yes i imagine the sony will maintain a superior image, but for the price it is very nice, the geometry like most tv's is not perfect, needs a little left or right or whatever, but as far as the vertical line problem i haven't seen a lot of it, but i made the mistake of getting the sanyo, and this set is a big improvment on it in every way. The tuner also does a good job of picking up channels that are pretty far away. I live in ohio and i get a few channels from cincinatti (i live north of dayton, so it gives me this from about 90 miles away, something the sanyo didn't with the same antenna..not sure how that one works, but oh well. That's my small speech of it..a great tv i think..but at the same time..if other companies put out the same thing that ends up being a lot better than this..i'm trading up..great tv..not revolutionary by anything but being smaller, but still a good buy.


----------



## xgrep

I think you folks have some valid points, mainly that HD content will look very good on this TV, and that, for the price, it's a relative bargain. But I stand by my criticism of the resolution. Case in point: a friend just bought a Panasonic 42" ED plasma unit (I forget the model number, but it's available from places like Vann's for around $1500). He has never had a true HD display, nor a plasma or anything better than good (Sony WEGA) conventional CRTs. Next to those, a 42" plasma ED is an impressive step up. He is totally thrilled. But he doesn't know what he's missing. It is not HD, and the difference is very apparent when you can compare them side-by-side. I'm not talking about color balance or the subjective picture quality stuff, but pure resolution with a true HD source. It's just not there. The next time I have a chance to get close to one, I'll measure the dot pitch, and I can assure you it will probably not be close to any decent XGA computer monitor (never mind an Apple 30" cinema display), whereas a top-quality plasma or LCD has something approaching the 1920x1080 of full 1080i HD (ok, most are around 768 vertical, but still ...).


As far as the vertical bars, I suspect this sort of thing could be adjusted out by a competent technician, but when you see several reports of this, you really have to wonder what kind of quality control they're doing.


I don't know, the price is really excellent, and the picture is good, but when you know what HD can and should look like, it's hard to want to spend anything at all.


x


----------



## xgrep

OK, I had a chance to measure (approximately) the dot pitch on this TV. There were about 20 blue (or red or green) stripes per inch horizontally. That's a dot pitch of 1.25mm, and a horizontal pixel count of about 525. I don't know what the vertical sync on this TV is, or whether it scales 1080i to some other sync (it may not), but 525 dots horizontal is nowhere near HD, my friends. On a square pixel display, a 16:9 display should have 1920 dots horizontal for 1080i HD, or at least 1280 for 720p. This Samsung TV has a little more than 1/4 that resolution. It's actually less than ED resolution.


A Sony 30" something-or-other was sitting next to it in the store, and while it was hard to measure (because the pitch was so fine), it appeared to be about 36dpi, or a dot pitch of about .73mm. This is not near the pitch of a good computer monitor, and not full HD, either, but considerably better than the slimfit. The picture was visually much sharper, too.


At the high end of the native physical resolution scale, we have monitors like Apple's 30" cinema display, with a dot pitch of .25mm and a native resolution of 2560x1600. At one point, dpiX, a Xerox PARC spinoff, was producing displays (primarily for military and medical applications) with a dot pitch of .085mm (about 300dpi). A wonder to behold.


Good LCD and plasma displays will have true HD native resolution, most closer to the 720p spec, but some getting near the 1080i spec. Obviously, these are not going to sell in the $1000 range for a long time!


So let me finish this rant by being a little more practical: the Samsung product has excellent picture quality if you don't consider the resolution. Its price is fabulous, and its shallow depth is unique in the industry. It's actually a wonderful product. But it's not a HD display any more than an ED TV with an HDTV tuner is.


x


----------



## Larry Fletcher

so my Best Buy finally got the slimfit in. wow it looks nice. I don't post a lot here but I do a lot of reading . The information you guys provide is great! so i decided to see if I could put what I read to the test. lol!! so I am standing in Best Buy looking at the slimfit next to the other 30inch crts. Low and behold I notice a "bowing" in the middle of the screen. All the tvs had the same program running simutaneously. Whenever a letterbox/graphic (that went all the way across the screen in a straight line) appeared on the bottom, the middle seemed to be curved up just a tad. Where the sony and Toshibas had straight lines all the way across. Now is this a geometry issue with this all of the Samsung slimfit or would it be just for this particular set? Is this easily fixable without having to go into any service menus?


----------



## xgrep

I believe geometry problems such as what people have reported with this set can and should be fixed through the service menu. Once that's done, and with a good color calibration, I believe that picture quality can be as good as any Sony - not counting the horizontal resolution, of course.


x


----------



## vspectra

xgrep, if you have seen the LG 30" Flat Tube CRT, how would you compare it's picture quality to the Samsung Slimfit?


Also, does anyone know if the LG brand last long (good quality)?


----------



## badasscat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xgrep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A Sony 30" something-or-other was sitting next to it in the store, and while it was hard to measure (because the pitch was so fine), it appeared to be about 36dpi, or a dot pitch of about .73mm. This is not near the pitch of a good computer monitor, and not full HD, either, but considerably better than the slimfit. The picture was visually much sharper, too.
> 
> 
> At the high end of the native physical resolution scale, we have monitors like Apple's 30" cinema display, with a dot pitch of .25mm and a native resolution of 2560x1600.



And compare the contrast ratio of that Cinema Display with any CRT. The black level is just not there, despite a much higher price.


You're comparing apples and oranges (no pun intended).


It's no secret that Sony super-fine pitch CRT's have higher resolution than other CRT's. It's also no secret that you pay more for them.


But your "pixel count" is flawed, because for one thing, the size of the stripes varies across a CRT screen, and it's not the sole predictor of resolution anyway. That's why Samsung lists a "maximum resolution" - the resolution is greater towards the center of the screen. You're obviously coming from a digital display world - things don't work the same way with CRT's.


Now, as for perceived sharpness, you're clearly not taking viewing distance into account. A 30" set with 850 lines of maximum resolution when viewed at 5 feet will look approximately the same as a 46" screen with 1200 lines of vertical resolution when viewed at 8 or 9 feet. The perceived sharpness will be the same.


If you're going back again to the Apple Cinema Display (which is not a great HDTV - it has neither the contrast nor the correct aspect ratio), the extra sharpness will not be apparent unless you're sitting at an average viewing distance for a PC - 1 or 2 feet. This is a small screen, remember.


I'll just say that I use a 23" Cinema Display at work (1920x1200 resolution) and when viewing HD material such as Apple's h.264 movie trailers, I don't notice any difference whatsoever in terms of sharpness between it and my 26" Samsung CRT (non-slimfit), except at the extreme edges. I do notice the Cinema Display's lack of true black, though. When you're talking small sizes like this, you've really got to get up close and personal to spot any difference in sharpness, and that's even assuming that nothing was lost in the HD transfer (many HD transfers don't have a full 1920 lines of resolution to begin with) and that nothing else is acting as a bottleneck in the process. For example, someone in another thread measured his cable box (the same one I'm using now) as outputting 1326 lines of resolution on 1080i content - which makes having a full-res screen kind of a moot point regardless of your viewing position.


Now, all this is not to say that a 50" or larger digital monitor displaying pristine 1920x1080 content (and preferably 1080p!) won't look amazing, and sharper and better than any 26" or 30" CRT screen doing the same when viewed from the same distance. But I think your reasoning is a bit flawed. For people whose viewing position dictates a 30" screen (and remember, you pick a screen size based on your viewing distance, not the other way around), they're not going to gain anything by viewing on something like a Cinema Display vs. a CRT except a lighter wallet and poorer black levels.



> Quote:
> It's actually a wonderful product. But it's not a HD display any more than an ED TV with an HDTV tuner is.



Then I guess no CRT HDTV's other than the Sony's are HD displays, by your definition. (This is, of course, ignoring that the number of horizontal scan lines is constant - if a set says it's 1080i, then it's got 1080 scan lines. An EDTV, by comparison, will only have 576.)


Figure out the LPI for the Samsung slimfit CRT vs. your average 720p DLP or plasma set at 50" or larger and I think you will find the CRT actually has greater absolute sharpness. (Seriously, do the math yourself based on published specs.) Don't confuse pixel count with resolution or sharpness.


----------



## xgrep

You make some good points, and I'd like to address some of them, beginning with the last:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badasscat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Figure out the LPI for the Samsung slimfit CRT vs. your average 720p DLP or plasma set at 50" or larger and I think you will find the CRT actually has greater absolute sharpness. (Seriously, do the math yourself based on published specs.) Don't confuse pixel count with resolution or sharpness.



It's true that most plasmas, LCDs, DLPs, etc. have fewer than 1920 dots horizontal, and the perceived image quality is highly dependent on the scaler algorithm and other things, but given any two displays, the one with the higher number of dots has the greater potential for a higher resolution image. There really isn't any getting around that. All of this assumes that the viewer chooses a position such that the set subtends the same angle at the eye. If you tend to sit proportionately closer to a large screen than a small one, then for sure you are going to see each dot taking up more angle on the bigger screen, and it may seem not as sharp.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badasscat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And compare the contrast ratio of that Cinema Display with any CRT. The black level is just not there, despite a much higher price.



Of course, true. No LCD is going to have the contrast and brightness of a CRT or plasma. But if you compare the Slimfit to a plasma with true 1280x728 or, more realistically, to a different CRT with a higher horizontal dot count, the Slimfit is going to be on the inferior end of most resolution measurements and many subjective comparisons.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badasscat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's no secret that Sony super-fine pitch CRT's have higher resolution than other CRT's. It's also no secret that you pay more for them.



Indeed. Which is why I accept that the Slimfit is an excellent value - as long as you know what you're getting.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badasscat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But your "pixel count" is flawed, because for one thing, the size of the stripes varies across a CRT screen



While that may be the case on some CRTs (not all, especially pre-flat screen), I measured the stripes per inch at the same location on the Sony and Slimfit screens. If they are that much off at one location, they are going to be off at all others, as well.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badasscat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now, as for perceived sharpness, you're clearly not taking viewing distance into account. A 30" set with 850 lines of maximum resolution when viewed at 5 feet will look approximately the same as a 46" screen with 1200 lines of vertical resolution when viewed at 8 or 9 feet. The perceived sharpness will be the same.



I guess I don't follow that. 850 lines horizontal looks the same on displays of any size as long as the angle subtended by the display is the same. As I mentioned above, if you tend to sit proportionately closer to the larger display, then yes, you'll need more lines to get the same perceived resolution.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badasscat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you're going back again to the Apple Cinema Display (which is not a great HDTV - it has neither the contrast nor the correct aspect ratio),



Again, agreed on the contrast. The aspect ratio on the Apple wide displays is 16:10, not 16:9, but they have greater than 1080 dots vertical, and so can display HD at full resolution, with black bars at top and bottom. Don't forget that the aspect ratio of the display isn't relevant: if it can put the right number of dots up, it doesn't matter if it's a portrait mode display, it's still HD. You just waste a lot of dots that aren't lit if it's not 16:9.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badasscat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll just say that I use a 23" Cinema Display at work (1920x1200 resolution) and when viewing HD material such as Apple's h.264 movie trailers, I don't notice any difference whatsoever in terms of sharpness between it and my 26" Samsung CRT (non-slimfit)



I don't dispute your experience, but it sure doesn't match mine. I have a 17" flat panel iMac at home, and several XGA and better CRTs at work, and while the CRTs beat the LCD for contrast and saturation hands down, they can't hold a candle to the flat panel on image sharpness. Again, at a viewing distance where the display subtends the same angle at the eye.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badasscat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> assuming that nothing was lost in the HD transfer (many HD transfers don't have a full 1920 lines of resolution to begin with) and that nothing else is acting as a bottleneck in the process.



Point taken. There is probably no content currently available (short of a test pattern, and even then ...) that has true 1920 lines of resolution. But one hopes that some content will be fairly good, and maybe things will improve.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badasscat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For people whose viewing position dictates a 30" screen (and remember, you pick a screen size based on your viewing distance, not the other way around), they're not going to gain anything by viewing on something like a Cinema Display vs. a CRT except a lighter wallet and poorer black levels.



LCD, true, but you could get a plasma or a better CRT. But not for $1000!


Is the Slimfit worth $1000? Hell yes. Is it an excellent HD TV? Questionable.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *badasscat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> if a set says it's 1080i, then it's got 1080 scan lines. An EDTV, by comparison, will only have 576.)



Fair enough, I concede that point.


x


----------



## iLuveKetchup

Im looking for an HDTV and the slimfit happens to be one of my choices. The others are the Samsung LN-R328W 32" LCD and the Samsung HL-R4266W 42" DLP. The main use for this HDTV is for gaming (xbox360/ps3..). What attracts me the most about the Slimfit is that its 1) a CRT and 2) its price. Ive been reading posts in regards to its picture quality. Should I be concerned of the slimfit's shortcomings in terms of gaming? Does the LCD and DLP options above dignify a $2200 hit from my pocket, when all its going to be used for is gaming?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## xgrep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iLuveKetchup* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The main use for this HDTV is for gaming (xbox360/ps3..). [...] Does the LCD and DLP options above dignify a $2200 hit from my pocket, when all its going to be used for is gaming?? Thanks in advance!



Well, you said it, I didn't . That is, I don't personally know how important HD image resolution is to gamers as compared with other characteristics, like contrast, dot trails, viewing angle, etc., but if "all it's going to be used for is gaming", in my opinion the Samsung Slimfit may be one of the best values you're ever going to see. Assuming it's reasonably reliable, of course, and as a new product, there's not much data on that, yet.


x


----------



## andyd2k

Question for those who actually did buy the tv...


what stand did you buy to go along with the tv? I was looking at Samsung's site yesterday and it doesn't seem like there is an official one.


----------



## mykodee

Bought a slimfit last night and had a chance to watch an OTA HD rerun of Lost.


On some scenes there was a distinctly visible white/red vertical line on the right hand side of the screen. It looked to be about one or two pixels wide on the right edge. The line appeared during dark scenes where there was a single point of bright light (like the nighttime campfires on the beach). Also, I must repeat the geometry complaints found elsewhere on this thread...during the kitchen scene where Kate was talking to the Australian farmer, each and every vertical line of the cupboards was curved near the top of the screen. When watching the local news after Lost, the horizontal text banners near the top and bottom of the screen either curved up on the sides (top) or curved down (bottom). Fishbowl. During the scrolling credits, you could see the words morph when they traveled through the left center of the screen.


This observed from about a 12 foot viewing distance.


Thought this would be an relatively inexpensive widescreen/HDTV solution for a small space, but it is not.


----------



## andyd2k

note that I don't know much about hdtvs...


I just find it hard to believe that a company would release a tv with the geometry issues that you're referring to. Could it be that it just needs to be properly calibrated or is this something you're stuck with if you do buy the tv?


----------



## xgrep

Having not looked extremely closely at too many HD CRTs, I don't honestly know if the Samsung Slimfit has worse geometry problems than others. It may not. And, while I don't know, I would bet that it can be adjusted for correct geometry that will last at least for a while (though it would be nice if it didn't have to be).


We shouldn't be too hard on this set. In fact:


1. It's fully HD capable (resolution aside)

2. It's a fabulously slim set

3. Picture quality is generally very good (resolution and geometry aside)

4. It's only $900!


My only real issue is the resolution, and it is not alone in that department.


x


----------



## lendl1

I've had the tv for approximately 3 weeks with great results (no geometry issues). However, just recently the tv has a buzzing sound coming from the back. Some days it is very low others it is relatively noticeable. Anyone else have this same problem? Is it something to worry about?


Thanks

Steve


----------



## xgrep

Most likely nothing to worry about, as it's probably either a CRT yoke or transformer with a winding that wasn't perfectly glued. Unfortunately, it can be very annoying, and it's a real nuisance deciding whether to do anything about it under warranty. Being a geek, I would probably leave it alone and, at some point far enough into the warranty period, open it up and drop some transformer epoxy on the sucker. For non-geeks, the other options are to live with it (if you can and it doesn't get worse, which it often does) or get it taken care of very soon. For what it's worth, every TV I've ever owned has done this to some extent.


By the way, very high voltages are inside color sets, even many hours after they've been turned off. Don't play technician if you don't regularly do this stuff, or you will need to make sure your life insurance is paid up, and know that your survivors will enjoy the set.


x


----------



## lendl1

Thanks for the reply. I'll hang tight for now.


----------



## flexible

I purchased the Slimfit at BestBuy last Sunday night. They did not have any in stock in Atlanta. They found one in Macon and had it shuttled up for delivery this past Friday.


The delivery guys set it up and powered it up. I immediately noticed big purple blobs in the lower right and upper left corners. I nearly had them put it back in the box. After discussing on the phone with BestBuy on what would be best to do in this need-to-return-or-exchange situation and annotating the problem on the delivery forms, I let the guys leave. After all, I had no working TV (the former TV was fried), and the supply on this model seems a bit constrained if BestBuy had none in Atlanta.


I decided that what I was seeing (purple blobs) was similar to what you would sometimes see computer monitors that would be easily cured by using the "degaussing" button on computer displays. I checked the doc (and, I agree with others that the doc that accompanies this set is scant) looking to see if there was any kind of degaussing button. Finding none, I looked through the menus. I found a "reset" in one of the picture related menus, but it did nothing for the problem.


Since I really wanted to avoid having to return/exchange this new set, I decided to try calling Samsung Friday evening. Amazingly, I got a rep with a reasonable suggestion. Unplug it for 30 seconds. I did so, and it worked. Purple blobs gone. (Ashamed I didn't think of that myself. My mind was clouded with the disappointment of not having perfection out of the box.)


This TV is a big step up for me. I don't have any HDTV reception capability yet (I am probably going wih the CM9228 antenna I see referenced in the Atlanta area theads.) . I have Dishnet satellite currently feeding SVideo to the set.


I also have a DVD player that has component progressive scan capability that I hooked up to one of the component hookups on the Slimfit. I threw in the Spiderman DVD and the quality of the picture blew me away. Very nice.


I'm not sure I am satisfied yet, but I cannot say I am disappointed either. I am not as discriminating as others here may be since this my first digital television. I like the ability to switch the display to the different picture settings (4:3, 16:9, Movie, Panorama).


The panorma setting is curious to me. I suppose this is Samsung's method of dealing with distortion when you stretch a 4:3 to a 16:9 setting.


----------



## TWinbrook46636




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andyd2k* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just find it hard to believe that a company would release a tv with the geometry issues that you're referring to.



Believe it. It is *really* bad. Anything with a straight line appeared bent or wavy on the two sets I have seen. I'm hoping the upcoming LG set is better but I'm discouraged now.


----------



## iLuveKetchup

Please pardon my ignorance. As I stated on an earlier post, I'm looking into the Slimfit as a gaming TV. My input signal's resolution (via components) will be 720p (from xbox360). Since the Slimfit's native resolution is 480p (please correct me if I'm wrong), does that mean the 720p signal will be scaled down to 480p? And if so, how much does downscaling a signal affect picture quality? Will a HDTV with a native resolution of 1366x768 (i.e. Samsung's LCD) be that much better in picture quality (since the 720p signal will be a 1to1 pixel match)? Thank you


----------



## flexible




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flexible* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This TV is a big step up for me. I don't have any HDTV reception capability yet (I am probably going wih the CM9228 antenna I see referenced in the Atlanta area theads.) .



I managed get a view of most the Atlanta DTV stations this afternoon by using an older OTA antenna that is still up on the roof. The quality is fantastic. Again, the HD stuff is new to me. But it looked gorgeous on the slimfit.


----------



## wbarrett56

Played with the Service Mode and a Video Essentials DVD this afternoon and got the distortions corrected completely on my set.


Played with the following adjustments in the "Deflection" menu:


V-AMP

V-SHIFT

H-AMP

H-SHIFT

UP-LIN

LOW-LIN

H-PAR

UP-COR

LOW-COR

H-TRA

BOW

ANGLE

V-POSITION

UP UCG

LO UCG


The vertical bowing was most noticeable on my set when looking at 4:3 material.


When I was in Component 1 mode from the DVD in service mode, the screen always defaulted to 16:9. It made the adjustment process somewhat annoying. I would adjust then go back into regular mode from service mode to see what it *really* looked like.


I found adjusting each data item by 10 or 15% max and adjusting no more than three at a time yielded the best result for me.


===

Bill


----------



## buc18

Bill.....

I just got this tv Saturday night to put in my bedroom and I was rather disappointed with the geometry on the set. But if I can adjust it out via the service menu then I will be much happier. I do not have Video Essentials (just Avia), so I dont know exactly how to attack this problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## xgrep

Thanks, flexible, for the great report, and also for the tip on being able to invoke a degauss by unplugging/replugging! And thanks, Bill, for confirming that the geometry can be completely corrected. As I mentioned, it would be nice if these left the factory perfectly calibrated (and stayed that way), but at this price point, you're already getting a lot for your money. Sony's don't come perfectly calibrated, and you can easily spend 3 times as much.


I think this set is going to be a big success in the market for which it's intended: people who are stepping up to HD from conventional TV but are not looking to spend $4K. It has everything you'd want - price, size, built-in tuner, lots of inputs, and far better than conventional quality picture.


x


----------



## Phunktify

Hey buc18, I just got a slim fit too and am dissapointed in the geometry. I called Samsung and they had a licensed technician call me. He'll be coming tomorrow so I'll report back to let people know if he was able to fix it.


Essentially, when I got the TV I noticed a "bowing" upwards of horizontal lines across the bottom quarter of the screen. I also noticed that vertical lines in addition to horizontal lines across the top seems wavy. CNN was unwatchable. THe new ticker was warped, and the grey sidewars weren't straight. I did some of my own tweeking of the geometry in the system menu, and reduced the Velocity Scan Modulation and the redness and managed to straighten out the geometry somewhat. However, it really annoys me that whenever I adjust volume ont eh TV for example, the little menu bar pops up and is warped slightly in the middle. There are simply no adjustments in the deflection menu, or anywhere else, to correct this problem. I hope the technician can work some magic tomorrow, otherwise, I'll be returning this TV. In fact, I'm off to BB and CC as we speak to do something I should have done before SHOP FOR TVS WITH MY OWN EYES.


----------



## flexible




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xgrep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think this set is going to be a big success in the market for which it's intended: people who are stepping up to HD from conventional TV but are not looking to spend $4K. It has everything you'd want - price, size, built-in tuner, lots of inputs, and far better than conventional quality picture.



You described my sentiments and thinking precisely. If you are stepping up, as I am, then this seems an excellent option thus far.


----------



## buc18




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phunktify* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey buc18, I just got a slim fit too and am dissapointed in the geometry. I called Samsung and they had a licensed technician call me. He'll be coming tomorrow so I'll report back to let people know if he was able to fix it.
> 
> 
> Essentially, when I got the TV I noticed a "bowing" upwards of horizontal lines across the bottom quarter of the screen. I also noticed that vertical lines in addition to horizontal lines across the top seems wavy. CNN was unwatchable. THe new ticker was warped, and the grey sidewars weren't straight. I did some of my own tweeking of the geometry in the system menu, and reduced the Velocity Scan Modulation and the redness and managed to straighten out the geometry somewhat. However, it really annoys me that whenever I adjust volume ont eh TV for example, the little menu bar pops up and is warped slightly in the middle. There are simply no adjustments in the deflection menu, or anywhere else, to correct this problem. I hope the technician can work some magic tomorrow, otherwise, I'll be returning this TV. In fact, I'm off to BB and CC as we speak to do something I should have done before SHOP FOR TVS WITH MY OWN EYES.



Please report back here with your results. This set is for my bedroom, as I have a 56 inch Samsung dlp for main viewing, but I still want it to look its optimum best. And the geometry issue does bug me. I was thinking about springing for the Video Essentials dvd to see if I could clear some of these issues up myself. I am interested in seeing what a technician can do for you.


----------



## dracula

Anybody using the HDMI input on the SlimFit? If yes, with what HD receiver?


With all the new users, it is time for a new poll.


----------



## jaymst

Just bought this set today and I am impressed so far. I bought a Terk $40 indoor antenna and I am getting all channels within 30 miles in HD (6-7). Iwould like to adjust the color and I don't have one of those dvd's that help get it just right. If anyone has adjusted their set and has it right, it would be great if you would post the settings. This is a very good value unless something unexpected comes up. Based on what I have seen so far...I would recommend this set.


J in NC


----------



## xgrep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iLuveKetchup* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My input signal's resolution (via components) will be 720p (from xbox360). Since the Slimfit's native resolution is 480p (please correct me if I'm wrong), does that mean the 720p signal will be scaled down to 480p?



I'm not sure where you got the idea that the signal would be scaled to 480p (hope it wasn't anything I wrote), but that's not true. 480p is a vertical resolution spec (precisely, it's the number and mechanism of displaying scan lines), and the Slimfit can do true 720p and 1080i vertical. The issue with this set is that the horizontal resolution does not match the vertical, being only on the order of 500 lines (or "dots") across the entire width of the screen. But your game console signal will not be scaled as far as the vertical resolution is concerned.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iLuveKetchup* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Will a HDTV with a native resolution of 1366x768 (i.e. Samsung's LCD) be that much better in picture quality (since the 720p signal will be a 1to1 pixel match)?



The 1366x768 display will have far better horizontal resolution than the Slimfit, and this will be visible on some material, but remember that gaming involves a lot of high-speed action, and, subjectively, the human eye will be much less sensitive to resolution under these conditions. My best guess is that you'd be able to see the difference if you're looking, but that it wouldn't bother you in the least during actual play.


x


----------



## Cidrick

Has anyone had any problems with the optical audio-out on their SlimFit? I have the my optical audio cable hooked up through the SlimFit's audio-out to the port on my receiver, but my receiver's not picking up anything, no matter what source I use.


I also seem to have an issue with ANY sort of audio-out using component. I hooked up my XBox to Component Input 1, and double-checked all the connections, but the monitor-out isn't sending a signal to my receiver. The funny thing is, everything else works, and if I hook my XBox up to an S-Video or Composite input, the monitor-out works just fine.


This is bizzarre. I'm going to have to call Samsung about this.


----------



## xgrep

Just curious, do you know for a fact that the optical audio input on your receiver works?


x


----------



## mnavarro

I purchased the slimfit and the picture is pretty good equivalent to other TVs in it's class. The 34" sony wega with the super fine pitch is sharper and better but it's over 1000 dollars more and is about 250 pounds. The color does suck coming from the unit out of the box. I ended up taking the dynamic mode, and scaling the red a tiny bit back and the brightness a bit back. This seemed to work much better than the other settings.


My choice was a good all around display from 26-32 inch displays. The LCD where good but not great for blackness and the better ones were a lot more expensive. This seem to be a good inexpensive compromise. I got these magnet things, looks like shielding for something but I don't have a clue.


----------



## iLuveKetchup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xgrep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not sure where you got the idea that the signal would be scaled to 480p (hope it wasn't anything I wrote), but that's not true. 480p is a vertical resolution spec (precisely, it's the number and mechanism of displaying scan lines), and the Slimfit can do true 720p and 1080i vertical. The issue with this set is that the horizontal resolution does not match the vertical, being only on the order of 500 lines (or "dots") across the entire width of the screen. But your game console signal will not be scaled as far as the vertical resolution is concerned.
> 
> 
> The 1366x768 display will have far better horizontal resolution than the Slimfit, and this will be visible on some material, but remember that gaming involves a lot of high-speed action, and, subjectively, the human eye will be much less sensitive to resolution under these conditions. My best guess is that you'd be able to see the difference if you're looking, but that it wouldn't bother you in the least during actual play.
> 
> 
> x



Thank you sir! You answered all my questions


----------



## Cidrick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xgrep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just curious, do you know for a fact that the optical audio input on your receiver works?
> 
> 
> x



Yep. I used the same cable to connect the optical-out on my PS2 to the optical audio input on my receiver and it works fine and dandy.


----------



## cblackstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phunktify* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey buc18, I just got a slim fit too and am dissapointed in the geometry. I called Samsung and they had a licensed technician call me. He'll be coming tomorrow so I'll report back to let people know if he was able to fix it.



Hey Phunktify, did the technician make his visit yet? If so, any news to report? I've had a Slim-Fit for about a month now and I haven't noticed any problems, but I have a feeling that's cause I don't know what to look for. I do know, though, that the picture is significantly better after calibrating using the Sound & Vision and DVE DVDs.


I've thought about getting the set calibrated by someone ISF-certified, but the quote for $400 scared me off.


----------



## buc18

I've gone into the service menu to look around but I wasn't able to figure out how to kill the velocity scan modulation and reduce redness. Don't know about fixing geometry in the SM either.


----------



## mhoak

I have had my Slimfit for about a week now. Overall, I am very pleased with it. The HD and digital channels from the Scientific Atlanta 8300HD box (Cox Cable) look great. Standard analog channels largely look like crap, but I expected that. I have the cable box hooked up via a component cable, but will soon be switching to HDMI.


The problem I have is with my Xbox. I have the Microsoft HD pack which uses a component connection. The games look great. I fired up Halo 2 and the picture is clear and very nice. However, the video output from the Xbox DVD player looks bad. I can see plenty of noise and artificating. The Xbox dashboard also looks like crap, which makes no sense because that should be 480p based on my settings.


Don't get me wrong, I did not expect the Xbox DVD player to blow me away. To make sure it was not my Xbox or the cables, I hooked up my 3 year old Panasonic non-progressive scan DVD player to the same component connection using a Blue Jeans cable and it too looked bad. Is this because both players are not progressive scans?


I'm hoping that the DVD player on the Xbox holds me over until Xbox 360 comes out (which is definately progressive scan). However, the image quality drves me bananas.


Does anyone have any ideas? This is my first HDTV, so this is all relatively new to me. With my old TV, DVD was the only thing that didn't look bad. Now it is the one thing that does.


----------



## cblackstone

I have noticed that on my slimfit DVD picture quality is impacted much more by the TV picture settings than a regular TV signal is. Try and set the picture using one of the calibration DVDs that are available on the market.


Have you tried the other component video input on your TV to see if maybe there is a problem with 1 of the inputs on your tv?


----------



## mhoak

I have an Avia disk on the way from Amazon. I'm also going to try the other component video connection tonight to see if there is an issue with that connection.


----------



## briankmonkey

While in 4:3 mode you get very light gray bars on this set (30") samsung slimfit is there a way to make the bars black instead of the light gray.. On my Hitachi RP set I can choose black or gray, please let me know if it is possible to do so on this set.. Please explain where to find the feature if it is possible. Thanks.


----------



## dracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhoak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had my Slimfit for about a week now. Overall, I am very pleased with it. The HD and digital channels from the Scientific Atlanta 8300HD box (Cox Cable) look great. Standard analog channels largely look like crap, but I expected that. I have the cable box hooked up via a component cable, but will soon be switching to HDMI.



Please let us know ASAP your experience with the HDMI interface. I also have the SA8300HD and it did not work properly with the SlimFit I bought. I had to return the SlimFit but I would be interested in your experience.


Thanks


----------



## mhoak

The HDMI connection worked like a charm for me. There are several things to be wary of however. For one, not all cable systems have pushed out software that support the HDMI output in the 8300hd. You'll have to check with your cable provider. Also, I did a test to see the difference between component and HDMI (the difference was miniminal by the way). When I tried to go back to HDMI, the box kept component as its default, so I had to unplug and reboot the box. So far, I'm happy with the HDMI connection and the 8300hd. I just want to get my DVD issue resolved.


----------



## dracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhoak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The HDMI connection worked like a charm for me. There are several things to be wary of however. For one, not all cable systems have pushed out software that support the HDMI output in the 8300hd. You'll have to check with your cable provider. Also, I did a test to see the difference between component and HDMI (the difference was miniminal by the way). When I tried to go back to HDMI, the box kept component as its default, so I had to unplug and reboot the box. So far, I'm happy with the HDMI connection and the 8300hd. I just want to get my DVD issue resolved.



My Cox cable SA8300HD outputs the video and audio signals on the HDMI interface. The problem is that the SlimFit does not handshake properly the HDCP protocol with the SA8300HD to keep receiving the HDMI signal after a TV shutdown.


Try this: keeping the SlimFit selected at the HDMI interface, shut down the TV, wait 5 minutes and power up the TV again.


Is the HDMI interface active or do you get the HDCP error message on the component video line?


What do you mean "the box kept component as its default"?


----------



## Cidrick

So I spoke with a Samsung technical representative today (finally) and I made a shocking discovery:


The AV-Out jack on the back of the TV ONLY works if you're passing it an analog signal. Anything hooked up to the TV through component will not pass the incoming audio signal to the audio-out jacks in the back. Similarly, the optical-out ONLY works if you're passing it a digital HDTV signal.


This is seriously crappy design. Every other TV I've used sends all audio signals out through the AV-out, not just whichever one it feels like. I'm just going to have to get a switcher and hook all my consoles up to that, and send the audio-out from that to my receiver.


----------



## mukdweller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhoak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had my Slimfit for about a week now. Overall, I am very pleased with it. The HD and digital channels from the Scientific Atlanta 8300HD box (Cox Cable) look great. Standard analog channels largely look like crap, but I expected that. I have the cable box hooked up via a component cable, but will soon be switching to HDMI.
> 
> 
> The problem I have is with my Xbox. I have the Microsoft HD pack which uses a component connection. The games look great. I fired up Halo 2 and the picture is clear and very nice. However, the video output from the Xbox DVD player looks bad. I can see plenty of noise and artificating. The Xbox dashboard also looks like crap, which makes no sense because that should be 480p based on my settings.
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I did not expect the Xbox DVD player to blow me away. To make sure it was not my Xbox or the cables, I hooked up my 3 year old Panasonic non-progressive scan DVD player to the same component connection using a Blue Jeans cable and it too looked bad. Is this because both players are not progressive scans?
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that the DVD player on the Xbox holds me over until Xbox 360 comes out (which is definately progressive scan). However, the image quality drves me bananas.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas? This is my first HDTV, so this is all relatively new to me. With my old TV, DVD was the only thing that didn't look bad. Now it is the one thing that does.



Yes the problem with your xbox is that the dvd drive is not progressive scan for movies. The problem with your xbox dashboard can be fixed if you have xbox live. If you have live and are in your dashboard hold down both L&R triggers, and while there held in click down both thumbsticks at the same time. This will turn your dashboard into a simulated 480p. This download was made available through the xbox live server about a year ago. It really cleans up the look of the dashboard. Cheers!


----------



## andyd2k

For those that did buy this TV, what stand did you get with it?


----------



## JeffinFL

I purchased this TV about 3 weeks ago because of the cabinet design. The "Slim" look is very living room decor friendly. However, I recently returned it and exchanged it for a 30" Sony Wega (same price at Circuit City). I noticed within a couple of days of owning the Samsung that the screen bowed considerably at the bottom of the display. The bow extended up the screen at the center about 4 inches. This was very noticeable when watching anything with a ticker or words at the bottom of the screen or when performing any video calibration adjustments. I also noticed that the picture became very blurry at the extreme corners of the screen and no service menu adjustment could fix either of these problems and they seemed to get worse over the course of three weeks. I had planned on returning this model and exchanging it for the same type, but I noticed the one on the showroom floor was doing the exact same thing. If you can live with the screen distortion the High Definition picture on this set is very good and the TV has more than enough video inputs for most people...not to mention the "Slim Fit" design is easy on the eyes. Note: The 30 HD Sony Wega does not have any of these problems and is the same price, but is much more bulky.

**Note: Circuit City would not allow me to post this feedback on their website (even though I purchased this set at CC. I guess it might affect sells for this model? Interestingly the feedback that they did authorize from other purchasers gave this TV a perfect review...hmmm??


----------



## SmittS

I bought the set and have small bowing issues on the sides of the screen when viewing 4:3 content, and it is starting to drive me batty. If anybody could fill me in on how to correct this in the service menu I would be extremely grateful. I've viewed several HD movies and played a couple XBox games in HD and absolutely love the HD PQ, but the 4:3 problem is getting on my last nerve and making me consider returning it for the 30" Sony Wega, which happened to increase to $950, same as the Slimfit increased.


----------



## xgrep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmittS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought the set and have small bowing issues on the sides of the screen when viewing 4:3 content, and it is starting to drive me batty.



I wonder if people aren't just noticing the problem more because it has been pointed out so often in this thread. Is it possible that most sets have geometry problems that just haven't been reported as much? We have a 22-yr-old Grundig that has been perfect from day one, and a 7-yr-old Mitsubishi that has had minor geometry problems from day one.


Aside from that, it would be great if vendors would make good on their promises on these sets by having them correctly calibrated, but obviously, they would as soon give you your money back and resell them (as refurbished?).


Anyway, if you can't get the store to take care of it, you can always pay for a calibration, which I'm reasonably sure would fix it fine.


x


----------



## buc18

Phunktify............

did the tech ever come by to look at your set? What were the results?


----------



## Albis

Does this TV have an option to tell you if the image on your screen is 480i / 480p / 1080i?


----------



## cdlafl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Albis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does this TV have an option to tell you if the image on your screen is 480i / 480p / 1080i?



I bought the set on memorial day. the image displayed is always 1080i since that is the native resolution. however, the only time you are actually watching a true 1080i image is when you are viewing an hd source, either from OTA or STB. if your dvd player, game system or STB is sending a 480i/480p signal to the tv, then this signal will be upconverted by the tv to 1080i...obviously, you will see the difference between 480i/480p and true 1080i or 720p upconvert.


for what its worth, the tv has impressed me. i haven't had geometry problems at all, although I did have to properly center the picture using the service menu.


----------



## Phunktify

The technician came but didn't have the manual with him (apparently the woman who took my call didn't udnerstand my problem). Anyway, he's do back sometime in the next week so I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Congee

Like many others, I've been looking for a relatively "slim" HDTV w/tuner but didn't want to spend the money on a plasma yet. I saw the SlimFit at BestBuy 2 weeks ago and immediately knew this would be perfect for my home. My living room isn't too deep but it is wide so I needed something that can accomodate all viewing angles (the DLP's or rear projections just doesn't cut it for me). Also, I couldn't get a large CRT since the it would take up a good third of my living room.


For the price, I don't think I could find anything better since I want to watch my sport games on HDTV as well. I'm hoping this can fit my needs for the next two or three years while Plasma prices drop (hopefully) and eventually get one of those to replace this. I think I can live with the some of the slight geometry issues for now and


I ordered my from Best Buy (price matched with Circuit City) last week but they said it is unavailable until the July 22nd. I do have a few questions though and was hoping someone from the thread can help:


1) Does anyone have a good stand to recommend? Since I bought the TV for the "slim" feature, I would like a stand that can accomodate the same (16 inches depth) and wide enough for the TV? I don't think this is a common size so haven't had any luck so far in finding something like this (not to mention to be able to support the weight [120lbs!])


2) Someone mentioned to me that although this TV has an HDTV Tuner built-in, I still would not be able to pick up OTA signals right out of the box. Is this true? I may have been mislead by the salesperson when they told me that I can watch HD signals right out of the box without any further investments (an HD antenna or something?!?!)


Thanks in advance.


----------



## RCbridge

About the weight of the set, the majority of weight of any CRT is in the glass so even this slim design will be heavy, until they come up with a lightweight tube you will have a heavy set!!

Quote {2) Someone mentioned to me that although this TV has an HDTV Tuner built-in, I still would not be able to pick up OTA signals right out of the box. Is this true? I may have been mislead by the salesperson when they told me that I can watch HD signals right out of the box without any further investments (an HD antenna or something?!?!)


Thanks in advance. }



Most TV tuners need at least a scan to see what's out there so getting stations out of the box isn't going to happen!!

You still need an antenna!


----------



## Petteri

All you should need is a set-top antenna to get a signal with this set. Your locals may broadcast on VHF or UHF so that will determin what antenna you need. I think this set has a built-in signal strenght meter...


----------



## buc18

If I have calibrated with Avia on my dvd player with component cables, then what is the best way to calibrate the HD signal that I am receiving via a set top antenna? Can I just transfer the settings that I have acheived thru component over to the HD side and it will suffice?


Also, what is the setting in the service menu that people are using to eliminate the red push? I would like to see some other peoples settings with the Slimfit. Anyone care to share?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdlafl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...the image displayed is always 1080i since that is the native resolution. however, the only time you are actually watching a true 1080i image is when you are viewing an hd source, either from OTA or STB. if your dvd player, game system or STB is sending a 480i/480p signal to the tv, then this signal will be upconverted by the tv to 1080i...obviously, you will see the difference between 480i/480p and true 1080i or 720p upconvert....



All Samsung HD tube sets have two native resolutions, 480p & 1080i. DVDs played with this set can, and probably should, be displayed in 480p, the "native resolution" of the disc, as well as the tv. Incoming SD signals are automatically reformatted to 480p depending on your selections. Not all signals are converted to 1080i.


----------



## Vegeta

Every CRT HDTV I've seen only does 480p (31.5kHz) and 1080i (33.8kHz) as their native resolutions.


I believe only a 720p (45.0kHz) signal is upconverted to 1080i, not 480i or 480p


----------



## justsc





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Congee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Someone mentioned to me that although this TV has an HDTV Tuner built-in, I still would not be able to pick up OTA signals right out of the box. Is this true? I may have been mislead by the salesperson when they told me that I can watch HD signals right out of the box without any further investments (an HD antenna or something?!?!)...



Congee,


Just like with the old tv's, you still need an antenna. That may not have been mentioned because it's fairly basic, and the salesperson may have assumed you had one.


Don't know if it's been mentioned, but go to http://www.antennaweb.org , enter the required fields, and you'll see which digital stations you can pick-up with an antenna from your location.


Cheers!


----------



## Kal-El

The *Samsung SlimFit HDTV* could play PAL DVDs?


----------



## xgrep

Probably not, but you never know.


It will definitely not play them using the composite video or s-video inputs, but it might on the component or hdmi inputs. There wasn't any detail in the user's manual that said yes or no, but the mains voltage is specified as 110-120VAC 50/60Hz, so you never know.


But I has a similar question when I was interested in the Sharp Aquos TV, and as nobody could tell me, I ended up testing it at a dealer with both a PAL VCR and a PAL DVD player. Interestingly, the 30" and 37" models would not play PAL, but a smaller one (I forget which) did!


But that's Sharp and this is Samsung, which may be significant, since my Samsung DVD player (manufactured for and sold in the US) plays PAL DVDs (as long as the region code is 0 or 1, of course).


So, again, probably not, but short of someone who as actually tried it (or a call or email to Samsung support), there's no way to know for sure.


x


----------



## Kal-El

Noone tried PAL DVDs on this TV?


----------



## DJBS77

Has anyone who purchased this television also purchased an upconvert DVD player. I just purchased a Denon DVD-1910 to go along with this TV, and I can see no difference between my non progressive scan sony and this DVD player hooked up via HDMI though DVI on DVD player. Just wondering so I can decide whether to return it. Also, Does anyone think that upconverting is worth doing now or waiting a couple of years to get a high def DVD player when they are more affordable. Thanks.


I am happy with my purchase of this TV. THe over the air broadcasts are incredible when they come in.


----------



## Kal-El

----


----------



## bgall

I got my self a Samsung TXR-26" TV. It's not the slimfit, but the model line is the same so rather than start a new thread I was hoping I could get some assistance fixing some of the things that have been talked about in here.


Has anyone gotten comfortable with the service menu and could help me fix a couple things?


-First thing is the geometry/push that's in the bottom right corner.


-And the second thing I'd like to do is reduce the overscan.


-Then I guess whatever picture settings can be taken


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJBS77* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone who purchased this television also purchased an upconvert DVD player. I just purchased a Denon DVD-1910 to go along with this TV, and I can see no difference between my non progressive scan sony and this DVD player hooked up via HDMI though DVI on DVD player. Just wondering so I can decide whether to return it. Also, Does anyone think that upconverting is worth doing now or waiting a couple of years to get a high def DVD player when they are more affordable. Thanks.
> 
> 
> I am happy with my purchase of this TV. THe over the air broadcasts are incredible when they come in.



Not with this set, but I did get an upconversion player with my Sony HD set. Not only was it not better than a standard PS player, but the PQ was actually worse. I'm sticking with my current player over component cables until the "real" HD DVD players come out.


----------



## modr0010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phunktify* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The technician came but didn't have the manual with him (apparently the woman who took my call didn't udnerstand my problem). Anyway, he's do back sometime in the next week so I'll keep you posted.



Did the technician tune your TV to any success? I recently purchased the TV and made the cardinal sin of messing with the service menu without writing down the factory settings. Can you or anyone share your Geometry settings with me? I would like to take an average of people's settings to try and get a good grasp of where my TV was before I started messing with it. I'm a dumb ass. I have a tech coming this Friday also, I'll let people know how that goes. Any Geometry setting would be greatly appreciated though. (H-AMP, H-SHIFT, etc...) Thanks to anyone that could throw me a bone here.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *modr0010* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did the technician tune your TV to any success? I recently purchased the TV and made the cardinal sin of messing with the service menu without writing down the factory settings. Can you or anyone share your Geometry settings with me? I would like to take an average of people's settings to try and get a good grasp of where my TV was before I started messing with it. I'm a dumb ass. I have a tech coming this Friday also, I'll let people know how that goes. Any Geometry setting would be greatly appreciated though. (H-AMP, H-SHIFT, etc...) Thanks to anyone that could throw me a bone here.



modr0010,


You're in a tough spot. FWIW, I am sharing the full SM settings for a previous Samsung 30" widescreen set. The SM may be a little different but you'll get the drift.


Good Luck! http://www.streamsofdata.com/hdtv/txn3075whf/index.html


----------



## Phunktify

Well....the technician has never called me back. He was apparently waiting for something from Samsung. I am selling the TV to a friend and am going to get the Sony KD30XS955. It's a bit more money, but I really want a TV I can enjoy.


----------



## bgall

I have Factory Settings for the 26" TXR model, not a slim fit, but pretty new and same line.


Sounds like all you need is the deflection menu:


Deflection Default

V-AMP 33

V-SHIFT 21

H-AMP 34

H-SHIFT 18

V-LIN 5

UP-LIN 0

LOW-LIN 2

V-SC 4

H-PAR 20

UP-COR 39

LOW-COR 35

H-TRA 39

BOW 26

ANGLE 28

V-POSITION 32

Up UC6 0

Lo UC6 0

CXA LEFT BLK 40

CXA RIGHT BLK 25

HDMI_HS_1080i 18

HDMI_HS_720p 18

HDMI_HS_480p 18


----------



## modr0010

I appreciate your help, I have a list of Retail store TV's to vistit to try and fix my mistake. Does anyone know if a technician will be able to tell if a service menu was tampered with? I'm hoping it doesn't void my warranty. I've definately learned my lesson, hopefully it doesn't get too expensive.


I loved the TV before I started reading this thread. I think I could have lived with the hour glass shape. But I definately saw the exact same things other people saw, an hour glass shape on the sides, and an upwards bow on the bottom of the screen (only noticeable when tickers, lines, or menus are shown).


Does anyone know a good place to purchase the service manual?


----------



## dracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhoak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The HDMI connection worked like a charm for me. There are several things to be wary of however. For one, not all cable systems have pushed out software that support the HDMI output in the 8300hd. You'll have to check with your cable provider. Also, I did a test to see the difference between component and HDMI (the difference was miniminal by the way). When I tried to go back to HDMI, the box kept component as its default, so I had to unplug and reboot the box. So far, I'm happy with the HDMI connection and the 8300hd. I just want to get my DVD issue resolved.



My Cox cable SA8300HD outputs the video and audio signals on the HDMI interface. The problem is that the SlimFit does not handshake properly the HDCP protocol with the SA8300HD to keep receiving the HDMI signal after a TV shutdown.


Try this: keeping the SlimFit selected at the HDMI interface, shut down the TV, wait 5 minutes and power up the TV again.


Is the HDMI interface active or do you get the HDCP error message on the component video line?


What do you mean "the box kept component as its default"?


----------



## Vegeta

Just a question to those who own the TV.


Is the picture quality sharp through the component inputs and are the side speakers crap or do they output good sound for in-built speakers?


Is there a big difference between a 480p image and 1080i image on this TV?


How do low resolutions like 240p look?


Also, sitting 6 to 8ft away from the screen, would an individiual notice a difference in the picture quality when comparing the SlimFit to Sony's XBR960?


----------



## Phunktify

I own this TV but am trading it in for the Sony KD30XS955. The Slim-fit has horrible geometry problems. Lines ont eh screen are badly bowed so that you notice the distortion in any slow moving pan picture. Also, the text is bowed on the bottom, something I've noticed on every single slim fit I've seen in the stores. The Sony fine pitch tube offers far better resolution. The Samsung's vertical phosphorous lines are so far apart at the edges that it almost appears as if the image goes out of focus. The Sony XS series are being discontinued but offer the same tube as the XBR. They are so cheap, I would highly recomend getting one before there all gone. I just bought mine at the BB in NYC and the saleswoman said they only had 3 left. It was $1099 plus tax and delivery, around $1250 all together.


I should add that the geometry in the Sony is perfect. I'm very sensitive of it after staring at my slim fit. I couldn't find any discernible geometry issues in the Sony.


----------



## flexible

I have had my slimfit for about 5 weeks now. On a few occassions when switching from svideo input (Dishnet satellite receiver) and Antenna mode for OTA HDTV viewing, the sound seems to get out of synch with the picture. I am not yet sure of the exact switching sequence that seems to induce it, but once it starts, I have to power off the set to get things back in synch.


Has anybody else with a slimfit seen anything like this?


----------



## flexible

I do not see a wattage rating in the tech specs in slimfit manual. Since this is my first all digital television, I was thinking it would probably be a good idea to add a UPS to the mix to smooth out the occassional power sag. (I have had surge protection on all power and cable/satellite inputs always.) I usually use American Power Conversion (APC) units on all of my computer/server equipment. Knowing the wattage would help me size the correct model UPS.


----------



## nuno_max

I have a Samsung Slimfit.

My tv makes a noise when this turn on. If the volume this below the 10 hear the noise.


Does anybody have this problem?

That is normal?











???


----------



## SG5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leetye62* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am getting mine tomorrow.I was at CC at Rego Park, the pictures on all the tv were bad but at College Point,queens,It was good.
> 
> There is no way you can judge the picture quality from a store when the settings are all mess up and the guality of the signal sent through all the TV's.



I was thinking about getting the same TV.How do you like it so far.Thanks


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuno_max* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung Slimfit.
> 
> My tv makes a noise when this turn on. If the volume this below the 10 hear the noise.
> 
> 
> Does anybody have this problem?
> 
> That is normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???



nuno_max:


Samsung has traditionally included a "melody" when turning on their sets. It's for when you use the option to have the set turn-on at a prescribed time to wake you up. There is a way to disable this. On my older Samsung set it's in the Sound settings, and is called Melody. If you have this setting, just turn it off.


Hope this helps.


----------



## bocmir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> nuno_max:
> 
> 
> Samsung has traditionally included a "melody" when turning on their sets. It's for when you use the option to have the set turn-on at a prescribed time to wake you up. There is a way to disable this. On my older Samsung set it's in the Sound settings, and is called Melody. If you have this setting, just turn it off.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



On the newer TVs, it has to be disabled through the service menu for some reason. It's under Video 1, the entry is called Melody; change the value all the down to 0 to turn it off completely.


----------



## donkeysk

these geometry issues are strange...i've seen a total of 5 of these sets. none of them have had any geometry problems. at all. i bought one about 5 weeks ago. geometry was perfect. my work (game developer) bought 2 for here. no geometry problems and everyone loves it (you could say there's some video/pq nerds here). the 2 i've seen at Best Buy in Seattle (where i bought mine) had no geometry issues at all either. must be some bad batch you guys are getting. if you're looking into one of these, i highly recommend it. go take a look at them somewhere. i bought this to hold me over a few years until 1080p is more saturated. easily the best deal going


----------



## xgrep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donkeysk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> these geometry issues are strange...i've seen a total of 5 of these sets. none of them have had any geometry problems.



This is really good to hear. Perhaps the problems reported here were the exception, or perhaps there were some spotty QC problems that have been ironed out. The set is really a good product, and there's no reason (or excuse) for shipping units that haven't been adequately corrected.


The resolution, on the other hand, is a whole 'nother story, and that's what kept it from being a choice for me.


x


----------



## Phunktify

Well...I'm not sure you know what you are looking for then. I've seen a number of these sets, bought one and sent it back and they ALL have serious geometry issues, most are worse than the basica Samsungs, but to be honest, I think Samsung in general has poor geometry compared to Sony.


I would highly advice against this TV considering how cheap the far superior Sony's are right now unless the external look is all you care about. The resolution is crap, I'd agree, there are also color splotches in the corner which come and go and the phosophorous mask is so coarse that images at the edges almost appear blurry because there is such a marked drop in resolution.


----------



## Phunktify

Don';t Get It


----------



## donkeysk

Phunktify- i'm pretty sure you're looking at some bad batch or something. i'm also fairly sure that i know what i'm looking for (i'm a 3d modeler). this is just my EXPERIENCE with 5 different sets. i have got to really checkout 3 very closely and i (nor anyone here) have noticed anything that you're talking about. i'm not saying it doesn't exist. sounds like some people have had similar issues. i'm just not one of them. it's not for lack of seeing or brand loyalty.


"there are also color splotches in the corner which come and go and the phosophorous mask is so coarse that images at the edges almost appear blurry because there is such a marked drop in resolution. "


haven't seen ANYTHING like this. like i said, if you're interested in this set, check it out.

i could of bought a Sony. the PQ looked better on the Samsung. had nothing to do with money.


----------



## Phunktify

Whatever man...it's you versus 90% of the people that have seen them I've viewed these TVs at multiple stores and they all have teh same problems to greater or lesser extent: bowing of the 4-3 vertical lines and an upward bowing at the bottom 1/4 of the screen. When i owned this TV I tried fixing these problems through the service menu, and even set upa service appointment to no avail. It is simply piss poor geometry. Perhaps the ones you saw were somehow devoid of this. I guess it's possible, but for those interested in this TV, Im trying to warn you, don't get it...if you're annoyed by wavy lines and serious pin distortion in slow moving pannning scenes.


----------



## donkeysk

you seem young and angry. it's ok. i was just giving my opinion on what i saw. these issues simply do not exist with the samples i have at my disposal. that's all. it doesn't have the highest resolution out there. it's $900. i'm sorry that 90% of the owners of this TV have these problems. hopefully they will be recalled if that's the case. surely Samsung really just pulled one over on my blind ass. even an idiot can see geometry issues. like i said, none for me. sorry it upsets you so...


----------



## donkeysk

if i saw this bowing, why wouldn't i say, "it bows"? i don't work for Samsung.


----------



## xgrep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donkeysk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "the phosophorous mask is so coarse that images at the edges almost appear blurry because there is such a marked drop in resolution."
> 
> 
> haven't seen ANYTHING like this.



OK, now you're definitely missing something that's in *all* the sets: the horizontal spacing of the phosphor stripes is very wide - far wider than on the Sony sets, and so wide that the effective horizontal resolution is well below SD (I went into a lot of detail with measurements in a previous post). This does indeed have the result that at the sides of the screen, the images are not HD sharp - not even close. If you haven't noticed it, it's certainly because you haven't looked, because believe me, it's there, and it's not something that can be adjusted in or out - it's in the design of the flat CRT, not the adjustment of the drive circuits.


So I'm willing to give you credit for being able to detect bad geometry, and that you haven't seen any in 5 units, but on the resolution, if you don't see it, then you aren't looking for it!


x


----------



## modr0010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donkeysk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> you seem young and angry. it's ok. i was just giving my opinion on what i saw. these issues simply do not exist with the samples i have at my disposal. that's all. it doesn't have the highest resolution out there. it's $900. i'm sorry that 90% of the owners of this TV have these problems. hopefully they will be recalled if that's the case. surely Samsung really just pulled one over on my blind ass. even an idiot can see geometry issues. like i said, none for me. sorry it upsets you so...



I've probably looked at about 7 different sets, and they all have awkward geometry at the bottom of the sets. I had a CC technician come out to take a look at my television and he said every Samsung he has seen has the same problem, but mine was noticeably worse. After messing around with the service menu, you can correct issues on the sides of the television, but you can't get rid of the bow at the bottom of the screen without sacrificing something more noticeable. The technician said he could open up the TV and shift the yoke up to make the bowed lines at the top of the screen instead, if you watch a lot of tickers, this may be the way to go.

Despite the geometry problems, I think it is the best set for the money. Pictures and colors are excellent. I used the Digital Video Essentials disk to do some minor color and picture adjustments, the set is beautiful with an HD, SD, or DVD picture. It comes with its own HD tuner ($250) which makes it a steal for anyone that doesn't want to pay your cable provider. Plug and play is awesome. The technician thought the tv was a plasma tv when he first walked into the room, it is a sweet cabinet.

Anyways, that's my two cents, every samsung tv I have seen in the past month bows up on the bottom of the screen (so does the Sony, but not nearly as noticeable). Some tv's are worse than others, so if your patient, you'll find one that is good. Great new technology for the price. Sony's are overpriced.


----------



## bocmir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *modr0010* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyways, that's my two cents, every samsung tv I have seen in the past month bows up on the bottom of the screen (so does the Sony, but not nearly as noticeable). Some tv's are worse than others, so if your patient, you'll find one that is good. Great new technology for the price. Sony's are overpriced.



I have a TX-P2675WH (while not quite the SlimFit, it's still a CRT) that bows up a bit at the furthest inch of the lower right hand corner. It's only really noticable on the ESPN-HD ticker. I fixed the geometry otherwise and everything looks pretty much fine (I messed around for three hours, and you're right, it was the only aspect I could not fix). Out of box, however, it was bad enough that my girlfriend noticed it immediately, especially on 4:3 material. I imagine someone who didn't want to/didn't know how to do the corrections themself wouldn't be pleased.


----------



## bgall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bocmir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a TX-P2675WH (while not quite the SlimFit, it's still a CRT) that bows up a bit at the furthest inch of the lower right hand corner. It's only really noticable on the ESPN-HD ticker. I fixed the geometry otherwise and everything looks pretty much fine. Out of box, however, it was bad enough that my girlfriend noticed it immediately, especially on 4:3 material. I imagine someone who didn't want to/didn't know how to do the corrections themself wouldn't be pleased.



I got this same set and it has the same shift in the lower right as well. Could you share the service menu changes you made? I'm not too savvy with the service menu so was looking for some help. Thanks










I also didn't know where to reduce the overscan, VSM, and color so if you could help on that as well mucho appreciated


----------



## Phunktify

For $800 you can get far better resolution in the sony hs420


props to xgrep for backing me up on the resolution issue. It really is noticable and particularly in the slim fit. Why not get the 30xs955 for 1099, a couple hundred bucks more for superfine CRT or the hs420 which is still far better than the slim fit


----------



## donkeysk

yeah, i said resolution isn't the hottest. i specifically was refereing to the edges. it does have noticable lines there. from 3 ft away though, it doesn't look bad at all and hardly noticable. this set is dirt cheap and looks better than the comparable Sony's. the IT guys here went out to buy a killer CRT for testing. they came back with this. i was more refereing to the 'color-splotches'. those i have seen nothing of. even after running straight colored panels on it. it was totally even. of course you could see the lines on the edges better like this too. Sony's also do this. i tweak endlessly with everything. if there was even the slightest problem, i'd state it. my opinion is unbiased. i've never owned a Samsung product before. i've owned numerous Sony products with varying degrees of quality, but that doesn't make me against Sony products. if i saw any bowing, it would've been sent back immediately. i'm hyper-critical. it looks damn good. i also know this set is only $900. you can't expect $5000 resolution. that's a known factor. the other issues sound like bad quality control. looking at the examples i have, i'd be wrong to not recommend it.


----------



## donkeysk

on another note: i watch a lot of ESPN and CNN. if i saw that ticker waver i'd be pissed too...


----------



## modr0010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phunktify* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For $800 you can get far better resolution in the sony hs420



Along with the hs420 TV, you get the look of a huge CRT tube with an enormous cabinet (44% bigger). You also get no HD-Tuner ($250). If you have a small space, care about the looks, and want to stay under $1000, there is no sony that can come close to this TV.


----------



## bocmir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgall* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got this same set and it has the same shift in the lower right as well. Could you share the service menu changes you made? I'm not too savvy with the service menu so was looking for some help. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also didn't know where to reduce the overscan, VSM, and color so if you could help on that as well mucho appreciated



Well, if you don't know already, to get into the service menu: with the set turned off, on the remote press MUTE, 1, 8, 2, POWER. That'll take you to the service menu. The menus you should be concerned with are DEFLECTION, VIDEO ADJUST 1 and VIDEO ADJUST 2.


Deflection handles geometry. To minimize overscan, you want to focus on the first four settings: V-AMP and H-AMP control how tall and wide the screen is (stretching, literally), V-SHIFT and H-SHIFT control the centering of the screen, vertically and horizontally. It works best to shrink the screen down quite a bit, on both planes, so that you have black borders all the way around. Then use V and H-SHIFT to center the screen. Once you're centered, use V and H-AMP to get your picture back to full screen. Be sure to go a few clicks over. Some feeds aren't quite as "big" resolution-wise as others. Make sure you test your settings with HD channels, standard channels, and any inputs you have like DVD, video games, etc. My settings are:


V-AMP: 26

V-SHIFT: 24

H-AMP: 20

H-SHIFT: 24


Once you have overscan eliminated, the other entries on this menu you might want to tweak are H-PAR, UP-COR, LOW-COR, H-TRA, BOW and ANGLE. Don't bother with the rest. I haven't seen them make any difference. I can't really explain to you what each of these does specifically, because honestly, I don't know. Just make sure to *WRITE DOWN YOUR DEFAULT VALUES* before messing with these, or anything. Set aside a couple of hours for tweaking and I'm sure you'll get good results. A copy of DVE and Avia running a geometry test pattern in the background helps. Just so you know, when in the service menu, your TV will still display the picture of whatever's connected to your selected input in the background, which definitely helps.


Video Adjust 1 deals with a few important settings. Only modify CTI_LEVEL, COL_AXIS, LTI_LEVEL and MELODY VOLUME in here. I haven't touched anything else. If you want to get rid of the annoying chimes that play when you turn your TV on or off, changed MELODY VOLUME all the way down to 0. COL_AXIS handles "red push". A setting of 1 (not 0 for some reason) turns it off. This is definitely recommended. CTI_LEVEL and LTI_LEVEL handle enhancement of chrominance and luminance; I turned them both down to 0 for a more natural picture.


Video Adjust 2 deals with the other very important stuff. Only modify GAMMA, DPIC_LEVEL, DC-TRANS, VM_LEVEL and SHP_CD. GAMMA, DPIC and DC-TRANS are all somewhat similar. Lower them. Turning them higher will make the picture darker and eliminate shadow detail. I recommended setting all three to zero and then using the basic "brightness" control in the regular menu to control everything else. SHP should also be set to 0 to prevent more artificial sharpening of bright colors. And of course, we come to VSM. Set VM_LEVEL to 0 to do away with the evil velocity scan modulation. You can even set it to 1, but I don't recommend any artificial effects.


When you're done tweaking, just hit power. When you turn your set back on, your settings will be reset, so be sure to take the TV off Dynamic picture mode and set it to custom or even movie. I suggest calibrating with DVE or Avia to get the best picture. Remember, though, ALWAYS record your original settings as there's no way to get them back. And a lot of this is trial and error. You'll probably be turning your TV on and off quite a few times to get to a picture you like best!


A properly calibrated set will probably look much different than factory settings. Let your eyes get used to it and they'll thank you. It will be more like looking through a window than watching TV.


----------



## modr0010

BOCMIR, Would you suggest most of these video settings for the slim fit also?


----------



## bocmir

If the service menu has the same settings, then sure. They're pretty much universal. The SlimFit is still a CRT, so I'm betting the changes to be had by modifying these things will be similar.


----------



## dracula

mhoak has reported the following in response to my question on his use of the HDMI interface on the SlimFit with a SA8300HD:


"As for the SA box, after working fine for a day or two, I have since started having HDCP handshake issues and have gone back to using component cables."


Please be aware that if you plan on using the SlimFit HDMI interface you will have trouble.


----------



## acelink

Over the weekend, I looked really hard at the Slim TVs manufactured by Samsung and LG at a department store in Korea. Since they are the only known manufacturers of shortened

braun tubes at the moment, they are usually displayed side by side.


I had the salesperson run the HD signals so I can get a clear what these sets are capable of displaying. The picture were clear and crisp and I was not able to detect any geographical distortions as mentioned in this forum (more on this later).

The department store also had very few regular TVs displayed but after seeing the slim TVs in person, the regular TVs look so antique. In terms of PQ, I did not see any difference

between the slim and regular ones.


Personally I think the cabinet design of Samsung is better than LG and I would say same for the PQ. The Samsung set displaed sharper and clearer HD signal than LG. Although LG set deplayed newly reduced price, which was about $100 cheaper than Samsung, if you care about the PQ, I think the choice is obvious. But then, everyone has different idea when it comes to "good" PQ, so I think people should compare these products side by side before making the purchase.


Speaking of price, the average retail price of slim TVs in Korea ranges from $1,300 to $1,500, which really ticks me off. I cannot believe the same product can be purchased for

$900 at the States. I think I will postpone my purchase till the price drop to a realistic level

in Korea.


Btw, the salesperson informs me that the early Slim production batches from Samsung and LG did suffer from poor PQ but are ok with the current production. I haven't seen the bad ones before so I have no comment on this issue. This is my 2 cents on the slim TVs.


----------



## acelink

Over the weekend, I looked really hard at the Slim TVs manufactured by Samsung and LG at a department store in Korea. Since they are the only known manufacturers of shortened

braun tubes at the moment, they are usually displayed side by side.


I had the salesperson run the HD signals so I can get a clear what these sets are capable of displaying. The picture were clear and crisp and I was not able to detect any geographical distortions as mentioned in this forum (more on this later).

The department store also had very few regular TVs displayed but after seeing the slim TVs in person, the regular TVs look so antique. In terms of PQ, I did not see any difference

between the slim and regular ones.


Personally I think the cabinet design of Samsung is better than LG and I would say same for the PQ. The Samsung set displaed sharper and clearer HD signal than LG. Although LG set deplayed newly reduced price, which was about $100 cheaper than Samsung, if you care about the PQ, I think the choice is obvious. But then, everyone has different idea when it comes to "good" PQ, so I think people should compare these products side by side before making the purchase.


Speaking of price, the average retail price of slim TVs in Korea ranges from $1,300 to $1,500, which really ticks me off. I cannot believe the same product can be purchased for

$900 at the States. I think I will postpone my purchase till the price drop to a realistic level

in Korea.


Btw, the salesperson informs me that the early Slim production batches from Samsung and LG did suffer from poor PQ but are ok with the current production. I haven't seen the bad ones before so I have no comment on this issue. This is my 2 cents on the slim TVs.


----------



## dracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acelink* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Over the weekend, I looked really hard at the Slim TVs manufactured by Samsung and LG at a department store in Korea. Since they are the only known manufacturers of shortened
> 
> braun tubes at the moment, they are usually displayed side by side.



Was the slim LG TV the 30FS1D model?


----------



## nuno_max

Noise in Samsung SlimFit


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I have a Samsung Slimfit.

My tv makes a noise when this turn on. If the volume this below the 10 hear the noise.


Does anybody have this problem?

That is normal?




???


----------



## cameronthorne

I was dead set on buying a 30" SlimFit until I saw the problems in this thread. It seems like some people have had good luck with the geometry corrections in the service menu. The HDMI problem is just poor design, so I don't know what I would do about that. But....the price on this set is just great.


What alternatives should I look at?


My requirements are:


Widescreen display

Around $1000

Integrated HDTV tuner

480p/1080i at least

Integrated scaler

HDMI input

component input

good PQ


Given that list, the SlimFit still seems like a great set (assuming the geometry can be corrected via the service menu). But while I am out shopping, what other sets should I be looking at that fit those criteria? The slim design was a big plus for me.


Thanks!


----------



## Phunktify

Sony kd30xs955 is $1099 at BB, best picture tube available for 30" CRTs hands down. Im not sure how much longer they will be around so get one while you can...


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuno_max* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Noise in Samsung SlimFit
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung Slimfit.
> 
> My tv makes a noise when this turn on. If the volume this below the 10 hear the noise.
> 
> 
> Does anybody have this problem?
> 
> That is normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???



You've asked this question already. Two answers were provided yesterday morning. Have you attempted to resolve your problem using the suggestions?


----------



## JeffinFL

Its unfortunate if in fact a bad batch of Samsung slimfit TVs was released from the manufacturer as one poster has indicated. I would have loved to have kept my slim fit, but the geometry problems were not fixable via the service menu on my TV and the floor model at my local Circuit City had the same problem (that enough looking for me!). After all the trouble I went through to get the set home and then to have to turn around and take it back three weeks later, I am done with Samsung. They really should have better quality control of their products. Nothing against Samsung - if I would have had the same problems with a Sony TV (which so far I have not) I would just as quickly be done with them too. It's crazy that you have to feel like you need to purchase an extended warranty for these things in order to feel comfortable that you will be able to get your moneys worth out of them. Maybe I expect too much!


----------



## bgall

Now that I recall.


When I was looking at the Samsung TXR-26 (the one I got) and the Samsung 30 Slim Fit, the slim fit actually did have a sharper picture, but I wasn't gonna pay a lot more for 4 more inches and a neat design


----------



## mhoak

I wanted to clarify that my HDMI issue (SA 8300HD box not properly HCDP handshaking with SlimFit) is limited solely to the SA 8300HD box. I tested an upconverting DVD player with an HDMI connection connected to the SlimFit and everything worked perfectly.


----------



## nuno_max

But the noise goes by back side of tv.


When I turn on the TV the noise begin, with any cable of signal.


It's normally?

Anyone have solution for this problem?


----------



## modr0010

Ha, I've got a new gripe for the TV. My second Slimfit smells! I'm not sure if there is some excess dust in the machine, but it has smelled like burning dust. Is it normal for these things to get a little warm during use? I know the smell isn't normal, but I'll see if it goes away. I have the same geometry issues as my first slimfit, but not quite as bad. I haven't quite decided if I can live with it or not yet.


----------



## cameronthorne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phunktify* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sony kd30xs955 is $1099 at BB, best picture tube available for 30" CRTs hands down. Im not sure how much longer they will be around so get one while you can...



That is a little more than I wanted to spend, but from all accounts it sounds worth it.


What stand do you recommend for that beast? Are the "matching" Sony stands really worth $300?


Thanks!


----------



## Phunktify




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cameronthorne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That is a little more than I wanted to spend, but from all accounts it sounds worth it.
> 
> 
> What stand do you recommend for that beast? Are the "matching" Sony stands really worth $300?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Nah.,...you can probably buy some cheaper piece of furniture from IKEA or something...it just needs to be able to hold around 150lbs for the tv then whatever extra a/v equipment you have...


----------



## acelink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dracula* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Was the slim LG TV the 30FS1D model?



Yes, but 30FS1DA is now available. I am speculating this one is the improved version over 30FS1D. I didn't find this product in the stores yet but I will make

sure to look carefully at the PQ when I see one.


FYI, Samsung now sells three slim TVs in Korea.

The lastest release comes in black and Samsung has added the HDMI input.

Basically this model looks identical to one that is being sold in States

but the color is all black, which gives it a cleaner look than the silver model.

Also, the shape of rear cabinet is improved. It is now circular whereas the first model is rectangular in shape.


----------



## nuno_max

But, my no smells...

Your Samsung SlimFit make a noise when is on ???


----------



## norm3

How is SD on these?


----------



## mhafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuno_max* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But the noise goes by back side of tv.
> 
> 
> When I turn on the TV the noise begin, with any cable of signal.
> 
> 
> It's normally?
> 
> Anyone have solution for this problem?



Mine makes a high frequency noise in more or less regular intervals. No idea why and how to get rid of it. Very annoying.


----------



## scotlandcap

Has anyone seen the new Sammy SlimFit on their website? TX-R3080WH. 30" slim CRT---but the speakers are on the bottom. A few inches narrower so it can fit into some cabinets the 3079 won't. This is the form factor I have been waiting for. Now if LG and Tosh can come out with theirs, we might have some price competition! Seems like manufacturers are starting to get it by giving a choice of side speakers or bottom speakers.


The casing/bezel looks like an LCD/Plasma---looks really good. Check it out and please advise if anyone knows about release, cost, availability, etc. Thanks!


----------



## Larry Fletcher

I wonder why the R3079 has a 32" measured pictured tube when the R3080 is listed with a 30" tube . I noticed this under the specifications tab. Am I missing something?


----------



## Ben Music

No doubt a misprint. Both are 30 in.


----------



## Ben Music

Probiably a missprint. Both are 30 in CRT's.


Ben Music


----------



## Ben Music

Both are 30 in CRT's.


Ben Music


----------



## ryandegs

I recently got my set from BB at Colma, CA.


From a 1st time HDTV owner no complaints with PQ on OTA HD Shows.

SD is still SD, however DVD playback is kinda soft.


I'm using a Samsung DVD-P241 Player, 525P out via component.

Anyone else experience this problem with DVD playback?


Thanks!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry Fletcher* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wonder why the R3079 has a 32" measured pictured tube when the R3080 is listed with a 30" tube . I noticed this under the specifications tab. Am I missing something?



I've been growing very skeptical with regard to Samsung's published specifications. I don't know what's going on there but it certainly seems like one hand doesn't know what the other is doing.


First came the issue of the TX-Rs displaying, or not displaying 720p to the screen (I've initiated another email to Samsung on this issue, because I believe they are really misleading buyers and owners on this potentially cool option). Now we have 30" vs 32" - which is it? "Actual" tube sizes are larger and the set's "display" size. It's common in Europe to see data sheets with 32" for an identical set over here that's listed as 30" widescreen. They're not bound by the same advertising laws as we are here. Maybe the 3079 was initially a European offering and they've failed to correct the data sheet for US consumers.


I think Samsung needs to revisit their documentation processes.


----------



## Rafter Man

The TXR3080 has the bottom speaker/floating screen design similar to their new plasmas and DLP's. Otherwise, the internals are the same as the 3079. It should be available in August.


----------



## uroberto

I have one of these Samsung Slimfit 3079 model and I'm getting moving horizontal scan lines. These lines come up from the bottom and they can be seen clearly with white/light background display. Dark backgrounds seem to hide them. I only got this TV 6 days ago from Circuity City. This is the second 3079 with problems, the first one was DOA. I have called up Samsung tech support and they seem clueless. Is there anything I can do to fix this through the service menu?


----------



## Larry Fletcher

Well now I am skeptical about the slimfit. Went to both Circuit city and Best buy yesterday to chekc it out. Both stores the Slimfit looked out of whack. The bottom of the screen curved upward.


----------



## JeffinFL

Larry,

The bow is much more difficult to see if you leave the TV off







I spent a week trying to calibrate mine to get the bow to go away. I ended up returning it to CC and replacing it with another set that is "bow" free. My thoughts on this are that you might expect to have to do some minor adjustments to the picture when you get a new TV home, but you shouldn't have to make any major adjustments using the service menu (which in some cases voids the warranty). I have not had to tweak anything but the color/brightness/contrast etc. on the Sony that I exchanged the Samsung for (certainly haven't had to adjust voltages to the various deflection circuits manually!) If you are feeling brave and wish to tweak make sure you write down EVERY setting before you start adjusting. The settings in the service menu (not the standard menu option) are unit specific for the most part so you wont be able to get them from someone else...just a word of warning. Take Care.


----------



## uroberto

Never mind, I found the cause of my problem with my Samsung slimfit. A faulty UPS was causing it. I took it out and the horizontal scan lines went away. Now, the picture looks very good.


----------



## ryandegs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryandegs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently got my set from BB at Colma, CA.
> 
> 
> From a 1st time HDTV owner no complaints with PQ on OTA HD Shows.
> 
> SD is still SD, however DVD playback is kinda soft.
> 
> 
> I'm using a Samsung DVD-P241 Player, 525P out via component.
> 
> Anyone else experience this problem with DVD playback?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I just sampled a Samsung DVD-P941 via HDMI, didn't really notice any change in PQ.

I guess I just have tired eyes










So far so good...


----------



## Phunktify




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scotlandcap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the new Sammy SlimFit on their website? TX-R3080WH. 30" slim CRT---but the speakers are on the bottom. A few inches narrower so it can fit into some cabinets the 3079 won't. This is the form factor I have been waiting for. Now if LG and Tosh can come out with theirs, we might have some price competition! Seems like manufacturers are starting to get it by giving a choice of side speakers or bottom speakers.
> 
> 
> The casing/bezel looks like an LCD/Plasma---looks really good. Check it out and please advise if anyone knows about release, cost, availability, etc. Thanks!



Interesting...I wonder if they have fixed the horrible geometry that plagues the 3079...


----------



## c3po33

I bought a SlimFit a week ago for $798 at BrandsMart and found the Red color to be all wrong. The Tint set from factory at 50, the red looked way too Pink (not red), it looks much better set at 33. This is the first CRT set I have had where I have had to adjust a color to get it look correct.


I will try the Service menu as described here to see if I can get a better picture. The reds now look as reds, but the pinks look like red now. I also have some horizontal lines that appear with a white background as someone else here stated.


I wish I could easily jump from video one (my TIVO) to component one (my Comcast DVR)


----------



## bmel

I just want to add another warning about the bowing problem. I went to cc yesterday to check this tv out. Theoretically its the perfect tv for my bedroom. At cc they were running a directv loop as a demo. I told the salesman about my concerns. As he was disparaging all of you "internet idiots" a directv orange banner appeared on the bottom of the screen. The

the bow was obvious. The cc salesman sends his apologies.


----------



## teekaybee

Anybody who actually likes and is keeping this TV (as I do and am)............what modifications worked out the best when calibrating in the service menu? Any suggestions?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teekaybee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anybody who actually likes and is keeping this TV (as I do and am)............what modifications worked out the best when calibrating in the service menu? Any suggestions?



This was posted earlier in this thread by "bocmir:"


Well, if you don't know already, to get into the service menu: with the set turned off, on the remote press MUTE, 1, 8, 2, POWER. That'll take you to the service menu. The menus you should be concerned with are DEFLECTION, VIDEO ADJUST 1 and VIDEO ADJUST 2.


Deflection handles geometry. To minimize overscan, you want to focus on the first four settings: V-AMP and H-AMP control how tall and wide the screen is (stretching, literally), V-SHIFT and H-SHIFT control the centering of the screen, vertically and horizontally. It works best to shrink the screen down quite a bit, on both planes, so that you have black borders all the way around. Then use V and H-SHIFT to center the screen. Once you're centered, use V and H-AMP to get your picture back to full screen. Be sure to go a few clicks over. Some feeds aren't quite as "big" resolution-wise as others. Make sure you test your settings with HD channels, standard channels, and any inputs you have like DVD, video games, etc. My settings are:


V-AMP: 26

V-SHIFT: 24

H-AMP: 20

H-SHIFT: 24


Once you have overscan eliminated, the other entries on this menu you might want to tweak are H-PAR, UP-COR, LOW-COR, H-TRA, BOW and ANGLE. Don't bother with the rest. I haven't seen them make any difference. I can't really explain to you what each of these does specifically, because honestly, I don't know. Just make sure to WRITE DOWN YOUR DEFAULT VALUES before messing with these, or anything. Set aside a couple of hours for tweaking and I'm sure you'll get good results. A copy of DVE and Avia running a geometry test pattern in the background helps. Just so you know, when in the service menu, your TV will still display the picture of whatever's connected to your selected input in the background, which definitely helps.


Video Adjust 1 deals with a few important settings. Only modify CTI_LEVEL, COL_AXIS, LTI_LEVEL and MELODY VOLUME in here. I haven't touched anything else. If you want to get rid of the annoying chimes that play when you turn your TV on or off, changed MELODY VOLUME all the way down to 0. COL_AXIS handles "red push". A setting of 1 (not 0 for some reason) turns it off. This is definitely recommended. CTI_LEVEL and LTI_LEVEL handle enhancement of chrominance and luminance; I turned them both down to 0 for a more natural picture.


Video Adjust 2 deals with the other very important stuff. Only modify GAMMA, DPIC_LEVEL, DC-TRANS, VM_LEVEL and SHP_CD. GAMMA, DPIC and DC-TRANS are all somewhat similar. Lower them. Turning them higher will make the picture darker and eliminate shadow detail. I recommended setting all three to zero and then using the basic "brightness" control in the regular menu to control everything else. SHP should also be set to 0 to prevent more artificial sharpening of bright colors. And of course, we come to VSM. Set VM_LEVEL to 0 to do away with the evil velocity scan modulation. You can even set it to 1, but I don't recommend any artificial effects.


When you're done tweaking, just hit power. When you turn your set back on, your settings will be reset, so be sure to take the TV off Dynamic picture mode and set it to custom or even movie. I suggest calibrating with DVE or Avia to get the best picture. Remember, though, ALWAYS record your original settings as there's no way to get them back. And a lot of this is trial and error. You'll probably be turning your TV on and off quite a few times to get to a picture you like best!


A properly calibrated set will probably look much different than factory settings. Let your eyes get used to it and they'll thank you. It will be more like looking through a window than watching TV.


----------



## modr0010

Does anyone have a problem where the sound becomes delayed about a half second from the video? At first I thought it was just the OTA HD signal that was causing the problem, but I noticed it again watching a normal component DVD program with analog RCA audio inputs. Has anyone else had this problem? Could this be a service menu problem? The audio seems to trail the video so voices don't match the people's mouth moving. I'm getting pretty annoyed with this TV, it is my second Sammy Slim-Fit, I'm thinking of returning it, but I can't find a better deal anywhere with a HD tuner. Any suggestions? I'd like to stay under $1000.


----------



## stecofff17

I just bought the Samsung TX-R3079WH yesterday at my local CircuitCity. I had a price limit of $1000 and pretty much went by PQ. My wife and I narrowed the choices down to this set, a 30 in Philips widescreen and a 30 in Sony Wega. In the end we felt this set had the best PQ. Brought it home, hooked it up, adjusted with Sound & Vision and no problems. Haven't hooked up HD yet, looked at SD and DVD. Not seeing any bowing or any of the other problems mentioned in this forum. Sorry, they just aren't there. Maybe I got lucky. As for PQ, my son has a 51 in Sony HD in his room and don't see much difference. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## teekaybee

No problems getting sound through my Kenwood amplifier when watching OTA or cable, but when I play DVD's, only sound from the TV comes in. Do I need to switch something on in the TV to allow sound to pass through my Kenwood amplifier. I am sure this is a simple question to some, but I can't seem to figure it out. Please, in need of surround sound when watching DVD's. Help!!!










In addition, does the tv automatically notice the progressive scan dvd player, or do I need to tell the tv to switch to progressive mode?


*Sammy Slimfit

*Sony Prog. Scan DVD Player (DVP-NS50PS)

*Kenwood Analog Amplifier


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teekaybee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...In addition, does the tv automatically notice the progressive scan dvd player, or do I need to tell the tv to switch to progressive mode?
> 
> 
> *Sammy Slimfit
> 
> *Sony Prog. Scan DVD Player (DVP-NS50PS)
> 
> *Kenwood Analog Amplifier



Your Samsung has "autosensing" inputs, and has both 480p and 1080i as native resolutions. You never have to tell your set what scan rate is coming in - it'll figure it out just fine.


----------



## teekaybee

any input on no sound coming through the analog amplifier when I play DVD's?


If not, maybe someone can tell me what connections they have that is working for them. Specifically, what inputs in the back of TV to back of analog amplifier. By the way I am using component cables from dvd player to TV. Thanks.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teekaybee* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> any input on no sound coming through the analog amplifier when I play DVD's?
> 
> 
> If not, maybe someone can tell me what connections they have that is working for them. Specifically, what inputs in the back of TV to back of analog amplifier. By the way I am using component cables from dvd player to TV. Thanks.



It sounds (no pun intended) like you have your audio out from the DVD to your TV, right? Connect your audio audio cables from your dvd player directly to your amp, then you can select your audio from the amp instead of the tv.


Hope this helps.


----------



## mhafner

I have the European version of the Slimfit. It seems the service menu is stuck at using the TV tuner channel 1. I can not display a DVD using any of the inputs. Unless the TV channel sends a test picture you can not calibrate the set in the service menu. Is this normal? Sounds like the stone age. Really, do you need a professional signal generator with RF out that costs several times as much as this TV to calibrate it? That's absurd.


----------



## modr0010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhafner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the European version of the Slimfit. It seems the service menu is stuck at using the TV tuner channel 1. I can not display a DVD using any of the inputs. Unless the TV channel sends a test picture you can not calibrate the set in the service menu. Is this normal? Sounds like the stone age. Really, do you need a professional signal generator with RF out that costs several times as much as this TV to calibrate it? That's absurd.



The American version allowed me to use a test pattern via a DVD player with a component input. I used the Digital Video Essentials disk to calibrate the TV. I found whatever input I turned the TV off with, the service menu would open up at that input. Not sure why yours defaults to Channel 1.


Has anyone had the problem where audio and video have timing discrepancies? My audio seems to fall behind the video. I am just using the TV speakers right now. In the service menu I turned off things like Red Push, Gamma corrections, and a few artificial sharpening tools, could those have any affect on the audio timing? Anyway to fix this in the service menu? I thought it was just HD sources, but I found some of my DVD's with an analog audio input have the same problem. I'm beginning to hate this TV, it's my second one.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *modr0010* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I'm beginning to hate this TV, it's my second one.



By all means, if you are within the return period, return this set. No one should have to feel that way about their set.


----------



## acelink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *waltchan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Cool, I wonder if there is going to be a 26" SlimFit one soon.



Samsung just released 27" SlimFit in Korea. I tried to post a picture here, but I not allowed at the moment.


----------



## acelink












Looks good in the picture.


----------



## acelink




----------



## acelink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acelink* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> FYI, Samsung now sells three slim TVs in Korea.
> 
> The lastest release comes in black and Samsung has added the HDMI input.
> 
> Basically this model looks identical to one that is being sold in States
> 
> but the color is all black, which gives it a cleaner look than the silver model.
> 
> Also, the shape of rear cabinet is improved. It is now circular whereas the first model is rectangular in shape.













I saw this black one at Costco Korea and it is much different than the silver one

as I originally thought. The front speakers are no longer slanted and it is parallel

to glass (flush-mounted). I am giving a serious thought to this model.


----------



## acelink

Sorry, it is 30" not 32".


----------



## ghettogreg

Well, a few weeks ago I went ahead and bought this tv in the hopes that i would get lucky and not have to worry about the geometry issues. Upon setup i noticed a hint of curvature or bowing that I was able to remedy for the most part in the service menu. However, after a week or so it seemed to either get worse or my eyes were so trained to look for imperfections that I was bound to find something wrong with the geometry. That is until I asked my girlfriend (who doesn't have great eyesight) if she noticed anything wrong with the picture (without actually telling her about the screwed up geometry). She responded immediately that the picture seemed to bow in the middle of the screen. I knew that meant it was time to exchange it for another one. So I went ahead and got another set from circuit city tonight and curse my unlucky stars, it was even worse than the previous one. Needless to say, I am returning it again tomorrow and this time I'm getting my money back and will begin the search for another television (maybe the similar lg model if any best buy near me has one in stock).

Bottom line, if you own this tv and are pleased with it, great! Enjoy it! If you haven't bought this tv, however, and are just researching, AVIOD IT! There is no excuse for releasing a $1000 electronic device that can't even display an image properly. If I actually cared enough I would petition Samsung for a recall as I have seen five of these sets in person and every one had some sort of geometry issue.

But that's just my experience, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghettogreg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, a few weeks ago I went ahead and bought this tv in the hopes that i would get lucky and not have to worry about the geometry issues. Upon setup i noticed a hint of curvature or bowing that I was able to remedy for the most part in the service menu. However, after a week or so it seemed to either get worse or my eyes were so trained to look for imperfections that I was bound to find something wrong with the geometry. That is until I asked my girlfriend (who doesn't have great eyesight) if she noticed anything wrong with the picture (without actually telling her about the screwed up geometry). She responded immediately that the picture seemed to bow in the middle of the screen. I knew that meant it was time to exchange it for another one. So I went ahead and got another set from circuit city tonight and curse my unlucky stars, it was even worse than the previous one. Needless to say, I am returning it again tomorrow and this time I'm getting my money back and will begin the search for another television (maybe the similar lg model if any best buy near me has one in stock).
> 
> Bottom line, if you own this tv and are pleased with it, great! Enjoy it! If you haven't bought this tv, however, and are just researching, AVIOD IT! There is no excuse for releasing a $1000 electronic device that can't even display an image properly. If I actually cared enough I would petition Samsung for a recall as I have seen five of these sets in person and every one had some sort of geometry issue.
> 
> But that's just my experience, so take it with a grain of salt.



I'm really curious about this.


Historically, Samsung hd sets have had the "bowing" problem at the bottom of the screen, most noticebale when the "tickers" are on. However, the apparent excess of addiditional geometry problems makes me wonder.


I've read that it's inherently difficult for a crt to perfectly "scan" a flat tube, since not all parts of the screen are at equal distance from the gun. If this is true, then it seems that shortening the distance between the screen and the gun, as with the SlimFit, would make it even harder to get geometry right.


Think that could be what's happening here?


----------



## randallrst

I purchased this tv on July 9th. It had all I wanted,HDMI, 720p, hd tuner, and looked really really nice. Got it home and saw yellow and purple spots near each speaker. Called Circuit City and was told to bring it back. Got a replacement set home and it looked great...for a week. Now I'm seeing a trapezoid shape of green horizontal lines from top to bottom of the screen. This thing weighs 120 lbs. I'm tired of carrying it back to the store for a new one. Should I wait for a repair? Hell no. Im not having something "new" repaired. My other options are the Sony, Panasonic or Phillips. None of them match the options on this tv.


Should I try a 3rd set or go for another 30" model?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randallrst* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I purchased this tv on July 9th. It had all I wanted,HDMI, 720p, hd tuner, and looked really really nice. Got it home and saw yellow and purple spots near each speaker. Called Circuit City and was told to bring it back. Got a replacement set home and it looked great...for a week. Now I'm seeing a trapezoid shape of green horizontal lines from top to bottom of the screen. This thing weighs 120 lbs. I'm tired of carrying it back to the store for a new one. Should I wait for a repair? Hell no. Im not having something "new" repaired. My other options are the Sony, Panasonic or Phillips. None of them match the options on this tv.
> 
> 
> Should I try a 3rd set or go for another 30" model?



If you're talking about a SlimFit, I'd recommend returning it and buying one of Samsung's 30" non-SlimFit models. They do exist with all the features of the SlimFit, minus the "slim."


Good Luck!


----------



## scotlandcap

Supposedly, the Sammy TX-R3080 will be coming out in August. I am waiting---read: hoping---that since this is a later release, the kinks will be worked out. Who knows where in the production cycle a current 3079 was produced. The first one off the line could still be in someone's warehouse waiting to be sold.


If the 3080's are bad, then we know Sammy doesn't have a handle on this technology yet.


----------



## randallrst

Color me stupid. I bought the same model. Lets see if the third times the charm.


----------



## Fireye

Wow, this looks like a neat TV, really tempted to buy it


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randallrst* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Color me stupid. I bought the same model. Lets see if the third times the charm.



Best of luck, seriously! Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## EL_RIEL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Your Samsung has "autosensing" inputs, and has both 480p and 1080i as native resolutions. You never have to tell your set what scan rate is coming in - it'll figure it out just fine.



Hmmm this brings an interesting question for me:


I see there are some gamers here, I have a PS2 and Gran Turismo 4 , which can deliver a 1080i signal only during a race. the rest of manus, navigation and general stuff can only by at 480p.


So if I enable the 1080i in a race this TV can handle the signal changes on the fly?..


You all are driving me mad!!







, i was sure about the buying Sony 30xs955, then i saw this 30" slimfit yesterday on BestBuy(in Texas) at the side of a 30XS955.. side by side comparision the Slimfit had better color reproduction, less noise on image, than the 30xs955.(both where playing the Directv Ads)

based on all your comments i wonder if there was a problem in the cable to the 30xs955. or maybe i cant handle SD standard definition TV as good as the Slim fit... so this is crazy!

My source of EDTV and HDTV will by ps2-gamecube(480p, one in 1080i) and the upcoming XBOX360. Here in mexico there is not HD cable, HD sat.


I like the slimfit because i will be able to move the tv with a little help, and that the TV stand doesnt have to be super-strong, another good point is that is 200USD cheaper than the sony one. ( with 200 i can buy other things, maybe a PSP, a better digital camera, more games) but im confused because of the comments made here.. about PQ.



Currently i have a Sony WEGA 25". So anything will be better.

And my HT-room is small. so 30-34" is good to me. I wish i can afford the 34XBR960.










Best Regards / Saludos!!



PS. I am in mexico, ill try to contact someone from Samsung mexico to see if they can sell the SlimFit maybe at a better price directly from the factory( i have to confirm if this TVs are made here in mexico and where). Ill let you know what i found. the more cheaper it gets then less atractive the 30xs955 is.. hehehe


----------



## flexible




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randallrst* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I purchased this tv on July 9th. It had all I wanted,HDMI, 720p, hd tuner, and looked really really nice. Got it home and saw yellow and purple spots near each speaker. Called Circuit City and was told to bring it back. Got a replacement set home and it looked great...for a week. Now I'm seeing a trapezoid shape of green horizontal lines from top to bottom of the screen. This thing weighs 120 lbs. I'm tired of carrying it back to the store for a new one. Should I wait for a repair? Hell no. Im not having something "new" repaired. My other options are the Sony, Panasonic or Phillips. None of them match the options on this tv.
> 
> 
> Should I try a 3rd set or go for another 30" model?



I think you made a mistake returning the first set with the purple/yellow splotches. Mine had exactly the same thing when the delivery guys set it up. I almost sent it back with the delivery guys, but instead called Samsung who recommended unplugging it from the electrical outlet for a few minutes. Did that. Problem solved and the set has been beautiful since. It appears that that performs the equivalent of a degauss (would have been nice if they had included a degauss button).


Would be easy enough for you to try to see if it has any effect on the trapezoid stuff you are seeing. But I think it would have been completely effective on the purple/yellow splotches you mentioned in your post because it certainly cured mine.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flexible* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think you made a mistake returning the first set with the purple/yellow splotches. Mine had exactly the same thing when the delivery guys set it up. I almost sent it back with the delivery guys, but instead called Samsung who recommended unplugging it from the electrical outlet for a few minutes. Did that. Problem solved and the set has been beautiful since. It appears that that performs the equivalent of a degauss (would have been nice if they had included a degauss button).
> 
> 
> Would be easy enough for you to try to see if it has any effect on the trapezoid stuff you are seeing. But I think it would have been completely effective on the purple/yellow splotches you mentioned in your post because it certainly cured mine.



My heart really goes out to current Samsung customers. I am an ardent Samsung tv fan/officionado, and I just hate to see new buyers having such trouble.


Out of the box (is that what OOB means?) many, many Samsung sets need work. Just like so many of the complaints I've been reading about. But once you get them dialed-in, they are absolute gems. And lots of times the adjustments needed can be quite simple, but buyers are given no help as to what to do when they get 'em home.


I have never seen better SD than on a Samsung digital tv, never! And, of course, the HD just sings. Their tubes are somewhat similar in PQ to the Sony SFP sets.


Maybe, since Samsung prices the sets so low, an ISF calibration should be considered as part of the purchase.


Best of luck to all Samsung buyers! The set you get has loads of potential if you can just get it to cooperate.


----------



## Mikeoz

I can relate to some people's disappointment in these sets.. A friend recently had his heart set on one of these sets, and just recently purchased one. Now granted I haven't done much tweaking out of the box, but the picture is sub-par compared to the non-slim sets. Pictures look "ok," but they're not as clear and crisp as they should be. Images looked slightly fuzzy at times. There's also a very slight bowing inward on the bottom. I'll probably take a look at it again this weekend and try to tinker w/ the OTA tuner to try and view some hd. But.. me personally, I'm not impressed at all. It's also NO lighter than the non-slim 30", so you need a fairly sturdy stand to support it.


Btw, it's amazing how clueless most people are in terms of technology, etc. The salesman pushed this set on him when a 30" non-slim tv would have been just fine (and probably looked better). But, he also really wanted a slim set.. He thought it looked great, but I must say the picture was disappointing. I got a winbook 32" lcd a few months ago, and color reproduction/clarity/geometry certainly are much better than this samsung 30" slimfit.







I was seriously thinking of purchasing one of these for my bedroom rather than an lcd, and am certainly glad I didn't.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mikeoz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can relate to some people's disappointment in these sets.. A friend recently had his heart set on one of these sets, and just recently purchased one. Now granted I haven't done much tweaking out of the box, but the picture is sub-par compared to the non-slim sets. Pictures look "ok," but they're not as clear and crisp as they should be. Images looked slightly fuzzy at times. There's also a very slight bowing inward on the bottom. I'll probably take a look at it again this weekend and try to tinker w/ the OTA tuner to try and view some hd. But.. me personally, I'm not impressed at all. It's also NO lighter than the non-slim 30", so you need a fairly sturdy stand to support it.
> 
> 
> Btw, it's amazing how clueless most people are in terms of technology, etc. The salesman pushed this set on him when a 30" non-slim tv would have been just fine (and probably looked better). But, he also really wanted a slim set.. He thought it looked great, but I must say the picture was disappointing. I got a winbook 32" lcd a few months ago, and color reproduction/clarity/geometry certainly are much better than this samsung 30" slimfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was seriously thinking of purchasing one of these for my bedroom rather than an lcd, and am certainly glad I didn't.



Very good points!


Actually, in my previous post, I was referring to the non-SlimFit sets. From everything I've read, and seen, I do not recommend a SlimFit at this time. There seems to be something fundamentally wrong with the design of the sets. I whole-heartedly recommend Samsung hd sets prior to this model.


Those of you that have purchased and had trouble with the Samsung SlimFits need to beat down Samsung's doors with call and letters. Unless they know of your disapproval, they won't know enough to fix this model.


----------



## Mikeoz

I think the sad fact is that most people aren't very critical of their sets. I mean hell, my friend thought the picture looked great w/ composite inputs.. and he thought he would get HD channels through his cable service because the tv says "hdtv". lol. The salesman even sold him an HDMI cable, and he doesn't even have anything w/ an hdmi output. I will try my best to steer him in the right direction, but some people really are just ignorant regarding certain things, and the stupid salesmen really don't help at all.


So.. most people probably won't even notice this problem even though it does exist. Most likely only "anal" people (like us







) that actually are informed and critical of the sets would probably even notice a difference. I skimmed through a few posts in this thread and a very high dot pitch would explain why the picture looks "fuzzy." That's disappointing if this is really the cause, but I'll definetly go over a bunch of things this weekend to mini-review the set..


----------



## Herumesu05

I have had some geometric inconistencies with my Samsung Slimfit. I have not gone to the store to exchange it for another one. What do you people recommend I do? Should I get another Slimfit TV or should I just buy a Sony 30 in. widescreen with super fine pitch (200 dollars more)?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Herumesu05* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had some geometric inconistencies with my Samsung Slimfit. I have not gone to the store to exchange it for another one. What do you people recommend I do? Should I get another Slimfit TV or should I just buy a Sony 30 in. widescreen with super fine pitch (200 dollars more)?



Have you looked at any of the Samsung 30" models, non-slimfits? They are also a great value. Take a look.


If you can't find one that pleases you, then sure - go get that Sony.


----------



## ghettogreg

Herumesu05, I would return it and get the Sony. After two flawed Slim-fits, I returned them both and got the sony 30xs955 for about $150 more & now I am completely satisfied. No horrible geometry issues and the picture was amazing even before I calibrated it in the service menu. After making some adjustments in the service menu recommended by users in these forums, I find the picture on this set to be one of the best that I have ever seen on any unit. But if the price is too steep then the Samsung non-Slim-fits are a good option. I have found them to have excellent pq. Hope this helps


----------



## bluesxtreme

Hi, this is my first post and i don't proclaim to be a expert in HDTV.


AT Best Buy:

I read this post with a lot of interest b/c i was considering buying this TV today. I visited best buy where i originally saw it and wanted to purchase it there. it really looks great. I also waited for the HD signal come on and waited for the dreaded "solid bar" test. everything looked great and there was no distortion...but they wouldn't give me free shipping so i left.


AT Circuit City:

I decided to stop by CC and look at the model there. sure enough, the bar came on and the distortion was horrible. and i'm not talking like "just a little bit" but it was a very noticeable curve. you don't have to be nit-picky to notice this... all the other sony's and samsungs did not have that problem.


While i had debated purchasing it at CC, after I saw the bad distortion I just couldn't justify plopping down over $900 +tax for a supposedly "high quality" HDTV. it may be forgiveable for 100-200 dollar TVs, but $900 isn't chump change to most people.


I was definitely dissapointed... though my theory now is that possibly CC got all the "BAD" batches and BB got all the good ones since it really looked great there and a lot of ppl here have complained about ones bought at CC.


----------



## cblackstone

I've had my SlimFit since May and don't have any real complaints, although I may just not know what to complain about. I did access the Service Menu the other day and made some of the adjustments specified in a previous post. I'll try and post my settings later. I've also calibrated multiple times with the Sound and Vision Disk and I'll post those numbers as well. Off the top of my head, Contrast is around 6, Brightness is around 49, Sharpness around 75, can't remember Color and Tint.

All in all, I've been very happy with this set. As I've never viewed a properly calibrated HD CRT before, it's hard to know what to compare it too, though.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cblackstone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had my SlimFit since May and don't have any real complaints, although I may just not know what to complain about. I did access the Service Menu the other day and made some of the adjustments specified in a previous post. I'll try and post my settings later. I've also calibrated multiple times with the Sound and Vision Disk and I'll post those numbers as well. Off the top of my head, Contrast is around 6, Brightness is around 49, Sharpness around 75, can't remember Color and Tint.
> 
> All in all, I've been very happy with this set. As I've never viewed a properly calibrated HD CRT before, it's hard to know what to compare it too, though.



Which picture mode are you using? I'd recommend Custom, and be sure not to use "Vivid," if that's what they still call it. Your Sharpness numbers are very high. You might try that at more like 30. Where's your Color at?


Just for info - here's my numbers after calibration:

Custom

Contrast 30

Brightness 45

Sharpness 29

Color 39

Tint 51/49

DNR Off


These numbers were on a non-SlimFit set, but you might try them out.


----------



## cblackstone

Custom.

I didn't really notice much difference in any of the sharpness settings, although 75 "seemed" better.

ON mine, setting the Contrast anywhere over 6 introduces a lot of "curve" to the white scales on the Sound and Vision CD.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cblackstone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Custom.
> 
> I didn't really notice much difference in any of the sharpness settings, although 75 "seemed" better.
> 
> ON mine, setting the Contrast anywhere over 6 introduces a lot of "curve" to the white scales on the Sound and Vision CD.



Yeah, keeping Contrast low helps with overscan bounce. I can't remember which SM settings help with overscan, did you try anything related to that in the SM?


----------



## cblackstone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, keeping Contrast low helps with overscan bounce. I can't remember which SM settings help with overscan, did you try anything related to that in the SM?



No. The only settings that I at all changed were the ones that you referenced in the SM post.

When I have some time after my vacation I'm going to do a much more comprehensive tweak.

I'll post all of my original SM settings and the calibrated ones later tonight


----------



## randallrst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flexible* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think you made a mistake returning the first set with the purple/yellow splotches. Mine had exactly the same thing when the delivery guys set it up. I almost sent it back with the delivery guys, but instead called Samsung who recommended unplugging it from the electrical outlet for a few minutes. Did that. Problem solved and the set has been beautiful since. It appears that that performs the equivalent of a degauss (would have been nice if they had included a degauss button).
> 
> 
> Would be easy enough for you to try to see if it has any effect on the trapezoid stuff you are seeing. But I think it would have been completely effective on the purple/yellow splotches you mentioned in your post because it certainly cured mine.



I did try to unplug the set many times. I even moved it to different locations in my house. Same issues with the degauss.


The 3rd set is working great. I do see the slight geometry issues mentioned in other posts. I am using all inputs to test thoroughly. I have a new SA 8300 DVR with HDMI. (I work for Comcast). The picture looks very sweet using HDMI. Hopefully this set will not develop a 3rd flaw. Its not fun being a "tv tester" for Samsung.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cblackstone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No. The only settings that I at all changed were the ones that you referenced in the SM post.
> 
> When I have some time after my vacation I'm going to do a much more comprehensive tweak.
> 
> I'll post all of my original SM settings and the calibrated ones later tonight



Sounds like you doing a great job. I hope you enjoy your set as much as I've enjoyed my Samsung set.


Keep up the good work - others will appreciate your posting of your numbers!


----------



## Vagabond

Check this link out for adjusting geometry stuff:

service man adjusting 


Cheers


----------



## dracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randallrst* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am using all inputs to test thoroughly. I have a new SA 8300 DVR with HDMI. (I work for Comcast). The picture looks very sweet using HDMI. Hopefully this set will not develop a 3rd flaw. Its not fun being a "tv tester" for Samsung.



Have you had any problems with the SA8300HD and the SlimFit using the HDMI cable? I am referring to loss of signal after power down of the TV and restart with the HDMI input selected.


----------



## randallrst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dracula* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you had any problems with the SA8300HD and the SlimFit using the HDMI cable? I am referring to loss of signal after power down of the TV and restart with the HDMI input selected.



Yes, I had one issue so far. Just pulled and replugged HDMI cable. Works fine. Tv still going strong after one week. A new record!!!


----------



## dracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *randallrst* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I had one issue so far. Just pulled and replugged HDMI cable. Works fine. Tv still going strong after one week. A new record!!!



I don't understand. Do you mean that this problem occurred one time or that this is an ongoing single issue with the SlimFit? What did you mean by a new record? Is a week the longest interval between two occurrences of this problem?


Unplugging and plugging the HDMI cable back in was one of Samsung's solutions to this problem when I talked to them. The other was not to turn off the TV with the input set to HDMI. Neither of those solutions was acceptable to me so I returned the SlimFit.


----------



## MLS

Harvey Electronics in New York/New Jersey is advertising the new SlimFit model TX-R3080WH. (I don't have enough posts to include a link to the web site, but if you Google the model number, you'll get the page.) Anyone in that area have a chance to stop in and see whether it has the same geometry issues that many others are reporting with the 3079?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MLS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Harvey Electronics in New York/New Jersey is advertising the new SlimFit model TX-R3080WH. (I don't have enough posts to include a link to the web site, but if you Google the model number, you'll get the page.) Anyone in that area have a chance to stop in and see whether it has the same geometry issues that many others are reporting with the 3079?



Welcome MLS!


These two sets are nearly identical except the 080 has the speakers on the bottom instead of the sides. They are even priced the same. I'm sure it's got the exact same tube and set-up on the inside. Hopefully they've been hearing from their customer base and revisited the geometry!


The link is:

http://www.harveyonline.com/products...60UVCPP18KF9AF


----------



## KBI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vagabond* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Check this link out for adjusting geometry stuff:
> 
> service man adjusting
> 
> 
> Cheers



Awesome.. Thanks..


----------



## chlorinedream

so i am using an HDMI cable with this set and now my DVD player doesnt recognize Dolby Digital audio on any DVD. i have HDMI running into the TV and an optical running from DVD to my receiving. how can I fix?


thanks


----------



## FlakBeard

When exactly is the TX-R3080WH supposed to hit retail stores? I like the new design, so I want to hold off on buying anything just yet.


----------



## scotlandcap

I've heard August. And it is on the Sammy website. I would think any week now. September wouldn't surprise me though.


----------



## Yooper13

Like others, I was all ready to buy the slimfit until I read this thread. Now I'm between the Sony 32 in KV32HS420 ($899.00 BB) and the slimfit. Which should I go with? I know the Sony is only HD ready, but I'll have a Comcast HD DVR (motorola I think) to run it through. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yooper13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Like others, I was all ready to buy the slimfit until I read this thread. Now I'm between the Sony 32 in KV32HS420 ($899.00 BB) and the slimfit. Which should I go with? I know the Sony is only HD ready, but I'll have a Comcast HD DVR (motorola I think) to run it through. Thanks for any suggestions.



If you were thinking of getting the SlimFit, why not go with Sony's KV-30HS420? Then you'll have the widescreen you'd have gotten with the SlimFit at about the same price as both the SlimFit and Sony's KV-32HS420.


----------



## JeffinFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yooper13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Like others, I was all ready to buy the slimfit until I read this thread. Now I'm between the Sony 32 in KV32HS420 ($899.00 BB) and the slimfit. Which should I go with? I know the Sony is only HD ready, but I'll have a Comcast HD DVR (motorola I think) to run it through. Thanks for any suggestions.



I was in the same position you are in now. I did purchase the Slimfit only to return it to CC after two weeks because of the screen distortions. I replaced it with the Sony KV32HS420 (same price) and have been very happy with the choice. I liked the slim design of the Samsung, but for close to $1000 I couldn't tolerate the display issues that it has. That's my opinion anyway. I also receive my (sparse) HD programming via my cable box so the fact that the Sony didn't include an integrated HD receiver was not an issue.


----------



## Yooper13

I think I may go with the Sony 30 in widescreen, I did not realize the 32 in was not a widescreen. Thanks for your help.


----------



## JeffinFL

Sorry, I meant to say KV30HS420. Definitely go with the Sony 30" widescreen version.


----------



## scottd123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scotlandcap* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've heard August. And it is on the Sammy website. I would think any week now. September wouldn't surprise me though.



Today, I went to Tweeter (A Massachusetts Higher-End Electronics Dealer) and upon asking about the Samsung Slimfit, they said that they didn't have any in and then realized that they don't carry the 3079 but will be carrying the 3080. It will be in August 26, 2005 and they are taking pre-orders at 1000 even. They have a 30 day return policy and Massachusetts is having a tax free weekend this coming weekend(13-14) so I'm going to order one. I'll take a look in store(as they have far less of an issue with the massive cable split than BB or CC) prior to taking it home...but I'm looking forward to it. Will let you know when I have it in my hands...


-Scott


----------



## Vegeta

Hopefully they fixed the geometry problems in the 3080 model and not just done a redesign ie move the speakers.


----------



## scotlandcap

Sammy tx-r3080 in stock and for sale at ABT. Sweet. They are out...Now to see one in my area.


----------



## Sonikku

I'm a college student that is interested in the slim fit as I move around a lot when going to and from the dorms for winter break, summer break ect. We have narrow door ways and judging from previous experiences with TV's the girth is a big pain when moving sets around. I want a 30" that supports 720p, even if it's upscaled as I want a tv to break in the Xbox 360. I also hope to get a DVI to HDMI adaptor and plug my computer into this display. (I'll worry about the timings later) If I'm willing to callibrate this display, would it fit my needs? I've found it selling for a MSRP of $899.
http://www.pcconnection.com/ProductD...ourceID=k15505 

Is this a good deal?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sonikku* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm a college student that is interested in the slim fit as I move around a lot when going to and from the dorms for winter break, summer break ect. We have narrow door ways and judging from previous experiences with TV's the girth is a big pain when moving sets around. I want a 30" that supports 720p, even if it's upscaled as I want a tv to break in the Xbox 360. I also hope to get a DVI to HDMI adaptor and plug my computer into this display. (I'll worry about the timings later) If I'm willing to callibrate this display, would it fit my needs? I've found it selling for a MSRP of $899.
> http://www.pcconnection.com/ProductD...ourceID=k15505
> 
> Is this a good deal?



Sounds like a good deal. I'm sure you've read about some of these sets having geometry problems. This is not common to all of the sets, but it seems to be getting alot of time on the forum lately. You're always taking your chances with buying tvs. Some are good, some are lemons - and sometimes you just have to exchange one before you get something you like.


You should measure one of these sets against the measurements of the doorways in your dorm. Just to be sure it'll fit. They are slimmer, but not by that much - and they're still just as heavy.


It does seem to be a good fit for what you want to do with it though.


----------



## xgrep

The set will handle 720p input. It does not display full horizontal HD resolution (is not physically capable due to wide spacing of phosphor stripes), but this is actually not a problem for most people, who find the image quality perfectly acceptable.


As to whether DVI-HDMI will work, I can't say either way, but I have had one experience (with a different set) where a DVI-HDMI connecter did not work going from a Comcast HD DVI to the TV's HDMI. Nothing I could set on either end would work. Had to take the set back (or use component cables). Anyone else have experience on this?


x


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xgrep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The set will handle 720p input. It does not display full horizontal HD resolution (is not physically capable due to wide spacing of phosphor stripes), but this is actually not a problem for most people, who find the image quality perfectly acceptable.
> 
> 
> As to whether DVI-HDMI will work, I can't say either way, but I have had one experience (with a different set) where a DVI-HDMI connecter did not work going from a Comcast HD DVI to the TV's HDMI. Nothing I could set on either end would work. Had to take the set back (or use component cables). Anyone else have experience on this?
> 
> 
> x



I used anDVI-D to HDMI from my Comcast box to my Sony tv and it worked great.


About horizontal resolution - no tube tv can resolve the full hd signal. The best out there resolves about 1440 lines of horizontal resolution. The rest range from 800 to 1100.


----------



## xgrep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> About horizontal resolution - no tube tv can resolve the full hd signal. The best out there resolves about 1440 lines of horizontal resolution. The rest range from 800 to 1100.



I think in practical terms (using real test patterns) this is true, but some CRTs are very good. These are computer or studio monitors, though, not consumer TVs. For example a Sony 19" monitor with a .24mm grill aperture pitch has a "physical" resolution of over 1600 lines horizontal, and a constant pitch over the entire flat screen, as opposed to the variable pitch (denser in the center) of the slimfit and other flat screen TVs.


If you want a true HD display, though, you're better off with an LCD than a CRT. At a big sacrifice in contrast, of course (and maybe response time).


x


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xgrep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think in practical terms (using real test patterns) this is true, but some CRTs are very good. These are computer or studio monitors, though, not consumer TVs. For example a Sony 19" monitor with a .24mm grill aperture pitch has a "physical" resolution of over 1600 lines horizontal, and a constant pitch over the entire flat screen, as opposed to the variable pitch (denser in the center) of the slimfit and other flat screen TVs.
> 
> 
> If you want a true HD display, though, you're better off with an LCD than a CRT. At a big sacrifice in contrast, of course (and maybe response time).
> 
> 
> x



How do you define a true HD display?


----------



## MLS

I saw the new Slim-Fit TX-R3080WH in a Hi-Fy Buys (a Tweeter company) in Atlanta last night. They were feeding it a pre-recorded signal from a digital hard drive, with HD material. As a result, I was unable to select a signal with a ticker banner accross the bottom, which I understand is the easiest way to detect the previously mentioned geometry problems with the 3079.


When tuned to a source with no input, the static screen included a scrolling horizontal line. I was unable to detect a noticeable flaw with the relative "straightness" of the line, at either the top or bottom of the screen (but I am a novice). I had previously seen a 3079 model at BB, and did see a flaw with the ticker banner - it looked more like a speed bump, though, than a gradual bowing of the line.


Additionally, the 3080 seemed to have more frequent "missed pixels" (please forgive my deficient vocabulary - I'm referring to those greyed-out spots on the screen that occur now and then) than the nearby Sonys displaying the same source.


I also think I like the look and shape of the 3079 cabinet better, but that's just a personal opinion.


Has anyone else had an opportunity to see the 3080 in person?


----------



## Sonikku




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I used anDVI-D to HDMI from my Comcast box to my Sony tv and it worked great.
> 
> 
> About horizontal resolution - no tube tv can resolve the full hd signal. The best out there resolves about 1440 lines of horizontal resolution. The rest range from 800 to 1100.



And how does this model fare? 800, 900? How many lines does the TXR have?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sonikku* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And how does this model fare? 800, 900? How many lines does the TXR have?



Samsung states in the on-line data sheet that these sets have a maximum of 800 lines horizontal resolution.


I have the Sony KV-34HS420 and rumor has it that it has approx. 850 of horizontal resolution. The Sony XS/XBR series' are reported to have 1,440 lines of horizontal resolution.


----------



## Vegeta

So sitting about 6-8 feet away, would I notice the difference in pic quality between a 800 line HDTV and a 1440 line HDTV?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vegeta* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So sitting about 6-8 feet away, would I notice the difference in pic quality between a 800 line HDTV and a 1440 line HDTV?



I don't think so. Maybe one of the XS/XBR owners can chime in here. I have not spent enough time in front of one of those sets at that distance to give you an absolute yes or no.


----------



## xgrep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Samsung states in the on-line data sheet that these sets have a maximum of 800 lines horizontal resolution.
> 
> 
> I have the Sony KV-34HS420 and rumor has it that it has approx. 850 of horizontal resolution. The Sony XS/XBR series' are reported to have 1,440 lines of horizontal resolution.



I reported earlier in this thread that I measured the horizontal lines of the Slimfit at approx 500 in the corners. This is not HD, nor even SD.


What I meant by "true HD" display is one that actually delivers 1280 horizontal lines or more at all points on the screen. The best CRTs do this, as do the better flatpanels, DLPs, etc.


It probably isn't critically important for gaming, but obviously is for use as a computer display (you couldn't read the characters otherwise).


x


----------



## xgrep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vegeta* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So sitting about 6-8 feet away, would I notice the difference in pic quality between a 800 line HDTV and a 1440 line HDTV?



Mostly, you wouldn't, or it would be very subtle, at most. You'd easily see it with a test pattern, but I'm the only person I know who watches test patterns for enjoyment (I timeshift the weather channel, too).


x


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xgrep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I reported earlier in this thread that I measured the horizontal lines of the Slimfit at approx 500 in the corners. This is not HD, nor even SD.
> 
> 
> What I meant by "true HD" display is one that actually delivers 1280 horizontal lines or more at all points on the screen. The best CRTs do this, as do the better flatpanels, DLPs, etc.
> 
> 
> It probably isn't critically important for gaming, but obviously is for use as a computer display (you couldn't read the characters otherwise).
> 
> 
> x



The poster was talking about horizontal resolution, not horizontal lines. This really isn't that hard to grasp, is it?


What you have "measured" is irrelevant to the discussion.


1,280 lines or "more?" Like I said, this is about horizontal resolution. This means the vertical lines running across the display. Vertical resolution has to do with horizontal lines running up and down the display. COMMERCIAL HD SETS DO NOT HAVE MORE THAN 1,080 LINES OF VERTICAL RESOLUTION. Your measurement technique is flawed.


Try taking this sorry old argument elsewhere.


----------



## Cardio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vegeta* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So sitting about 6-8 feet away, would I notice the difference in pic quality between a 800 line HDTV and a 1440 line HDTV?




Are you going to have both of them sitting side by side?


----------



## dhig

Hi,

New to this forum. Appreciate the discussion, and attempts to work out the problems with the Slimfit. I am going to get a HD widescreen soon, and maybe it will be a Slimfit.


Here is a link to specs on the 3080, including an owners manual.

Hope it is helpful.


ooops, got a note from adm when I tried to submit saying that I cant show a link until I have made 5 posts. So I will simply say that it is at abteletronics and is product 19775. (Hope this info doesnt violoate forum rules.)




Duane


----------



## loudhogan

Recently purchased a TX-R3079WH display model for $799, was going to go with the Sony S420 but the $799 was such a deal I grabbed the Samsung. So far things are ok, I do notice that about 5-6 inches from the right and left edges that peoples heads get fat and look stretched. Tickers(both CNN and ESPN) look fine but as I said heads look fat and shoulders look extra wide especially when watching news casts and sportscenter. From the middle of the screen out to about 5-6 inches from the edge looks great no issues. Is that a part of the geometry issues people have mentioned? If so is there a known way to adjust the set so this stretching is reduced/eliminated?


Thanks all, I've found this thread very informative.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudhogan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Recently purchased a TX-R3079WH display model for $799, was going to go with the Sony S420 but the $799 was such a deal I grabbed the Samsung. So far things are ok, I do notice that about 5-6 inches from the right and left edges that peoples heads get fat and look stretched. Tickers(both CNN and ESPN) look fine but as I said heads look fat and shoulders look extra wide especially when watching news casts and sportscenter. From the middle of the screen out to about 5-6 inches from the edge looks great no issues. Is that a part of the geometry issues people have mentioned? If so is there a known way to adjust the set so this stretching is reduced/eliminated?
> 
> 
> Thanks all, I've found this thread very informative.



This sounds more like a "stretch mode" issue. Using your remote, try skipping through the picture modes and see if you can find one called something like "normal." Then see how things look.


This doesn't sound like a geometry issue.


----------



## loudhogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This sounds more like a "stretch mode" issue. Using your remote, try skipping through the picture modes and see if you can find one called something like "normal." Then see how things look.
> 
> 
> This doesn't sound like a geometry issue.



Thanks, I'll take a look at the picture modes. I believe the mode I'm in is panoramic(16:9 was much more stretched). I want to use what's best for 4:3 without useing the 4:3 mode with the sidebars.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loudhogan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll take a look at the picture modes. I believe the mode I'm in is panoramic(16:9 was much more stretched). I want to use what's best for 4:3 without useing the 4:3 mode with the sidebars.



On my new Sony the best stretch mode is Wide Zoom.


And yes, after re-reading your post, this is definitely a stretch-mode issue. Some implementations of Panoramic are great. I've never had a Samsung with that mode so I don't know how it looks.


Good Luck!


----------



## loudhogan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On my new Sony the best stretch mode is Wide Zoom.
> 
> 
> And yes, after re-reading your post, this is definitely a stretch-mode issue. Some implementations of Panoramic are great. I've never had a Samsung with that mode so I don't know how it looks.
> 
> 
> Good Luck!




Thanks again, I'm still playing with it so we'll see what happens.


----------



## scotlandcap

Its been out for about 2 weeks now. What makes you think its second generation? That indicates improvements. What improvements are in this model as opposed to the 3079?


----------



## KBI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *waltchan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just released...
> 
> 
> Samsung just released their 2nd generation 30" SlimFit model.
> 
> http://product.samsung.com/cgi-bin/n...R3080WHX%2fXAA



Wouldn't next gen be next yr.. Far as I know.. Only the modelings different..


----------



## dracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KBI* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wouldn't next gen be next yr.. Far as I know.. Only the modelings different..



The 3080WH model's specifications do not even indicate an HDMI interface. This is second generation? The 3079WH has a flawed HDMI interface. Maybe that's why they decided to get rid of the HDMI interface in the 3080WH. Huh?


----------



## dracula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *waltchan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, there is HDMI input. Read the spec sheet of the 3080WH at:
> 
> http://product.samsung.com/SamsungUS...TX-R3080WH.pdf



The previously posted URL at Samsung did not have the HDMI interface in its specs. Looks like Samsung needs a proof-reader for their website.


----------



## Gnusmas7

hi guys, new to avsforum


i'm from europe, and in europe hdtv is years away, here cable is the standard (SD picture) and cable television is mostly in 4:3, and i watch more cable then dvd's,

so i was looking online for information about the samsung slimfit one day (which is on sale in my country (WS-32Z308, simmilar to your TX-R3079WH) when i stumbled across an article (lot's of them) that said samsung's gonna start selling 68cm (66cm real screen size, 26inch in america?,) 16:9 slimfit in autumn, and 72cm (68 cm real screen size, 27-inch in america?) 4:3 version by the end of the year (December)


here's what it says

"In the third quarter, Samsung will ship a 26W-inch SlimFit unit, followed by a 27-inch 4:3 version in the fourth quarter"


and because i watch more cable than dvd's and hdtv is nowhere to be seen in europe, i don't need a16:9 tv, so 4:3 Samsung Slimfit is exactly what i need


my question

i know 16:9 slimfit has geometry issues, but do you agree that 4:3 tv's usually don't have any or should i say less, mainly beacuse you don't have to strech 4:3 signal in 16:9


i'm buying 4:3 slimfit when it arrives and i think 4:3 won't have geometry issues?

What do you think?


----------



## little buddy

I don't see where folks keep coming up with, quote, "the SlimFit has geometry issues". I have had my SlimFit for 3 months with 0 GEOMETRY PROBLEMS. I have used it with the analog tuner, HD tuner, HD Cable Box and upconversion DVD player and I have had absolutely no bowing or distortion problems. I've used every type of connection: RF cable, S-Video Cable, Composite cable, component cable, and HDMI cable with no problems. The picture quality was perfect, right out of the box.


----------



## KBI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *little buddy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't see where folks keep coming up with, quote, "the SlimFit has geometry issues". I have had my SlimFit for 3 months with 0 GEOMETRY PROBLEMS. I have used it with the analog tuner, HD tuner, HD Cable Box and upconversion DVD player and I have had absolutely no bowing or distortion problems. The picture quality was perfect, right out of the box.



I read that 1 in 20 have geomtry problems/flaws.. A reviewer asked the repair man to call Samsung, & thats what Samsung told him.. I see too many 5/1 PQ ratings.. It must be that some of the Tvs are bad.. I view the one at BB all the time & see no problems with it at all.. & it's on 12 hrs a day..


----------



## JeffinFL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *little buddy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't see where folks keep coming up with, quote, "the SlimFit has geometry issues". I have had my SlimFit for 3 months with 0 GEOMETRY PROBLEMS. I have used it with the analog tuner, HD tuner, HD Cable Box and upconversion DVD player and I have had absolutely no bowing or distortion problems. I've used every type of connection: RF cable, S-Video Cable, Composite cable, component cable, and HDMI cable with no problems. The picture quality was perfect, right out of the box.



I guess since a lot of us have tried two or even three of these things and they ALL had geometry problems we have deduced that Samsung Slim Fits have issues. You should consider yourself lucky if in fact yours does not have display problems (or you haven't noticed them). The three I looked at had very obvious issues...I guess thats why I don't feel too bad telling everyone I know that is interested in one of these that they have geometry problems. I had an employee at Circuit City explain to me that the people who say these TVs have geometry issues don't know what their talking about...the funny thing is while he was jabbering on about it a program with a horizontal ticker that should run along the bottom of the screen came on and guess what.....we both watched as the letters moved very noticeably almost two inches up the screen on the SlimFit as they approached the center of the display. That is when I decided to give up on Samsung and spend my $1000 dollars on something else and strangely the employee got real quiet. I say if you feel lucky roll the dice and get one of these babies...you might luck out and get one that works right, but probably not. Hell if enough people buy the defective sets Samsung may never have to correct the problem! It's too bad because the slim design is a great idea and I wouldn't mind having one of these if it functioned properly, but I looked at three and they all did the same thing. Thats enough proof for me. How does the saying go "fool me once shame on me, fool me four times and I'm just dumb!" or something like that


----------



## fleabash

I like a lot about the TV. But the geometry issues scare me. I'm moving and need a TV for my apartment, might as well be an HD model. But, I'm tight on money and $1K is about all I can afford. If anybody can confirm or deny that the new 3080WH fixed the geometry issues, then I'm golden.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fleabash* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I like a lot about the TV. But the geometry issues scare me. I'm moving and need a TV for my apartment, might as well be an HD model. But, I'm tight on money and $1K is about all I can afford. If anybody can confirm or deny that the new 3080WH fixed the geometry issues, then I'm golden.



I don't think you can hope for such a confirmation. Each set is different since crt is an inherently analog technology.


Most of Samsung's sets are good ones. Unfortunately, the SlimFit has gotten a bad rap on the forums, as folks with no problems don't normaly go to the forums for help.


If I were in your shoes I'd buy my SlimFit from a local reseller so you can return easily if needed. If you get a lemon return it tight away and get an exchange. Do it again if necessary.


A good Samsung set is a real gem. Good Luck!


----------



## KBI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't think you can hope for such a confirmation. Each set is different since crt is an inherently analog technology.
> 
> 
> Most of Samsung's sets are good ones. Unfortunately, the SlimFit has gotten a bad rap on the forums, as folks with no problems don't normaly go to the forums for help.
> 
> 
> If I were in your shoes I'd buy my SlimFit from a local reseller so you can return easily if needed. If you get a lemon return it tight away and get an exchange. Do it again if necessary.
> 
> 
> A good Samsung set is a real gem. Good Luck!



Yeah, I'm temped to get the newer model Slimfit.. Looks so sleek & cool.. But I might get the Panny or Sony instead..


----------



## patsnyanks45

In my never ending quest to find an affordiable HDTV (


----------



## KBI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patsnyanks45* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In my never ending quest to find an affordiable HDTV (


----------



## patsnyanks45

1. Alright, is there any diffrence between quality with the built-in tuner and the box from Comcast?

2. I could pick up Fox, CBS, NBC, and ABC over the air right? I thought those were the only stations that offered HD broadcasting anyway (besides Digital Cable)

3. What advantages are there by paying Comcast for the box?


----------



## KBI

1. Alright, is there any diffrence between quality with the built-in tuner and the box from Comcast? As far as I know, no..


2. I could pick up Fox, CBS, NBC, and ABC over the air right? Yes. I thought those were the only stations that offered HD broadcasting anyway. Others include PBS. HDNET. UPN. (besides Digital Cable)


3. What advantages are there by paying Comcast for the box?[/quote] Getting HD cable.. Unless you aren't interested in watching cable in HD?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KBI* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm temped to get the newer model Slimfit.. Looks so sleek & cool.. But I might get the Panny or Sony instead..



I think you'll have a winner with any of your choices.


Good Luck!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patsnyanks45* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. Alright, is there any diffrence between quality with the built-in tuner and the box from Comcast?
> 
> 2. I could pick up Fox, CBS, NBC, and ABC over the air right? I thought those were the only stations that offered HD broadcasting anyway (besides Digital Cable)
> 
> 3. What advantages are there by paying Comcast for the box?



I've heard that thare's little to no compression accompanying OTA signals. Maybe an expert could chime in here?


Advantages? Possibly - with my Comcast subscription (the basic digital package) I get channels like "The Science Channel," National Geographic," INHD1 & 2, Discovery Theater HD, ESPN HD, ESPN Classic & News, Discovery Health, etc... These would not be available OTA.


----------



## Larry Fletcher

I really wanted to get the Slimfit too. I cannot justify the purchase though when I have seen the same problem at 3 seperate stores. I am not about to spend $1000 on a hope that I get a model without this noticable problem.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry Fletcher* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I really wanted to get the Slimfit too. I cannot justify the purchase though when I have seen the same problem at 3 seperate stores. I am not about to spend $1000 on a hope that I get a model without this noticable problem.



Have you considered a non-SlimFit Samsung set? The series would be TX-P, and some of the newer TX-R. I have been recommending the TX-P series sets for now. I realize they're listed as "archived" but you can still find them relatively easily. And for less money as well.


These sets are as good as most sets out there IMHO.


----------



## Larry Fletcher

I am now. Its between the non slimfit Samsung and the Sony.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Larry Fletcher* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am now. Its between the non slimfit Samsung and the Sony.



I think you win either way. I have a Samsung series TX-N set and it was my first love. It got me into the whole Home Theater frame of mind.


Interestingly, my set was not advertised as HD. Samsung sold it as an EDTV, a tube EDTV. It converted all incoming signals to 480p and, of course, was great with DVDs.


I learned from one of the forums that there was a "switch" in the SM that enabled 1080i. Sure enough it was there and it "worked." Imagine the flood of purchases that spawned when folks could get into a 27" "HD" set for $400 (in '03)!


I am now a lifelong Samsung fan.


----------



## patsnyanks45

Advantages/disadvantages of both?

Last year I was going to get Samsung's TX-P3075WH 30in CRT HDTV (which is now the next gen TX-R3075WH 30in) but then they came out with the Slimfits and I started thinking about getting one until I heard about the issuses people have with them.


Now, as I said before, I'm almost possitivly going to get Sony's KD-30XS955 30in CRT HDTV


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patsnyanks45* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Advantages/disadvantages of both?
> 
> Last year I was going to get Samsung's TX-P3075WH 30in CRT HDTV (which is now the next gen TX-R3075WH 30in) but then they came out with the Slimfits and I started thinking about getting one until I heard about the issuses people have with them.
> 
> 
> Now, as I said before, I'm almost possitivly going to get Sony's KD-30XS955 30in CRT HDTV



If you have the cash, get the Sony XS955. It has resolution you simply cannot match. However, if you plan to sit relatively far back, say 6ft or more, then get the Samsung TX-P set. That far back the greater resolution will be sacrificed to distance.


----------



## xgrep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The poster was talking about horizontal resolution, not horizontal lines. This really isn't that hard to grasp, is it?



Hmm, for you, it seems that it's a bit beyond your current understanding.


Can you define a difference between "horizontal resolution" and "horizontal lines"? Do you suppose that "horizontal lines" means a number of horizontal lines that go from left to right across the screen?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1,280 lines or "more?" Like I said, this is about horizontal resolution. This means the vertical lines running across the display.



When you come down from your high horse, you'll learn that "horizontal lines" is the term used by video professionals and knowledgeable amateurs to describe the horizontal resolution of a CRT. It's shorthand for "vertically displayed lines measured in the horizontal direction". In the days before color dot masks (and even today), the way you measured horizontal resolution was by putting up a test pattern of vertical bars. The number of bars across the screen that could be seen at the densest pattern was the "horizontal lines" of the display, and equivalent to the horizontal resolution. The term "horizontal lines" is still in use by professionals and other knowledgeable contributors to this very thread.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Vertical resolution has to do with horizontal lines running up and down the display.



In your uninformed terminology, yes.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> COMMERCIAL HD SETS DO NOT HAVE MORE THAN 1,080 LINES OF VERTICAL RESOLUTION.



Sort of. The resolution of the display can be greater than 1080 and still be HD, though there's no need if you're only using it as a TV display.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Your measurement technique is flawed.



The mearurement, which was described in detail, was the horizontal distance between vertical stripes. This is a good measurement of horizontal resolution.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Try taking this sorry old argument elsewhere.



Arrogance and ignorance know no limits on the internet.


x


----------



## paulbehnke

Now, now CHILDREN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bmel

I just got the 3080. Seems to have only minor geometry problems that I hope I can fix. Picture will require some tweaking, but that's to be expected. Perfect for my use, bedroom, inside a 17 inch deep armoire.


Anybody know how to get reid of the annoying chirp it makes when powering up or down?


Brian


----------



## bmel

As usual my question was already anwered, thank you bocmir:




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bocmir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, if you don't know already, to get into the service menu: with the set turned off, on the remote press MUTE, 1, 8, 2, POWER. That'll take you to the service menu. The menus you should be concerned with are DEFLECTION, VIDEO ADJUST 1 and VIDEO ADJUST 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video Adjust 1 deals with a few important settings. Only modify CTI_LEVEL, COL_AXIS, LTI_LEVEL and MELODY VOLUME in here. I haven't touched anything else. If you want to get rid of the annoying chimes that play when you turn your TV on or off, changed MELODY VOLUME all the way down to 0. COL_AXIS handles "red push". A setting of 1 (not 0 for some reason) turns it off. This is definitely recommended. CTI_LEVEL and LTI_LEVEL handle enhancement of chrominance and luminance; I turned them both down to 0 for a more natural picture.
> 
> .


----------



## Vegeta

Which has the overall best picture quality (excluding geometry issues for the moment):


A 1366x768 Samsung LCD or a Samsung CRT HDTV?


----------



## xgrep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vegeta* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Which has the overall best picture quality (excluding geometry issues for the moment):
> 
> 
> A 1366x768 Samsung LCD or a Samsung CRT HDTV?



This is really a matter of personal preference. Here are the facts; you'll have to decide for yourself which is "best":


The LCD will have much better resolution, and an ability to clearly display whatever fine detail is present in the signal.


The CRT will have much better contrast and brightness, and no loss in quality when viewing off axis (i.e., from an angle toward the side).


What many people find, subjectively, is that the LCD's higher resolution goes largely unnoticed. This is due to two factors: (1) the eye doesn't really "care" that much about detail when there's a lot of movement, and (2) there is extremely little content broadcast today that actually has detail at the limits of today's HD spec. I read somewhere that HDTheater video cassettes for JVC D-VHS VCRs are the best HD material available outside the studio, but I haven't seen one to know.


What many people also find is that LCD contrast/brightness in a brightly lit room is not adequate for best viewing, especially off axis.


What all this means is that if you plan to invite some friends over to watch a ball game, you will probably prefer the CRT by a long shot. Its detail will be more than adequate, and the contrast/brightness and off-axis viewing will make it the better choice.


If you like to watch test patterns at night (like I do), by all means, get the LCD .


So why to people buy LCDs? Because they're so nice and thin!


x


----------



## Vegeta

So xgrep, at a viewing distance of 8 feet, would a 30" LCD panel running at 720p still look sharper than a 30" CRT HDTV running at 1080i?


----------



## pepperpot

So as not to be missed, I posted some comments on the exchange started by KBI asking when the SlimFit would be available in retail stores. Just my opinions. It's hard to be positive in this day and age, but I just had to do it.


----------



## Hockeymac18

How would you guys compare this slim-fit set to the old TXP Samsungs in terms of PQ? I was thinking about just buying the TXP models, but I was wondering if the new slim-fits had the same or better PQ than the old models. Really, size isn't an issue. Would it be better to get a TXP than a slim-fit? They're cheaper (but not that much cheaper...a few hundred dollars on average depending on where you get it on the internet).


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hockeymac18* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How would you guys compare this slim-fit set to the old TXP Samsungs in terms of PQ? I was thinking about just buying the TXP models, but I was wondering if the new slim-fits had the same or better PQ than the old models. Really, size isn't an issue. Would it be better to get a TXP than a slim-fit? They're cheaper (but not that much cheaper...a few hundred dollars on average depending on where you get it on the internet).



I usually don't go with any "rev 1" products from any manufacturer. For that reason I'd wait until Samsung has a couple of revisions out first. The older TXPs are great. I actually have one even a little older, from the TXN series and I just love it.


Watch out buying over the internet. It can be a real hassle if you need to exchange or return it.


----------



## Hockeymac18

yeah, I'd prefer not to buy over the internet...but if I could get my hands on a TXP, and knowning that it'd be cheaper...and if I knew the PQ was better or just as good as the current slim-fit models, I'd highly consider going that route..size is not an issue, so the slim-fits being smaller isn't really a big deal to me...in fact, if there are sacrafices being made, I'd rather just buy the older models that are the similar and cheaper, but not as small. Thanks for your input.


----------



## ghost runner

Purchased 3079 slimfit. I have "geometry" issues when in 4:3 mode. When in 16:9 everything is great. When utilizing OTA, tv automatically switches between 16:9 and 4:3 between show/commercials and show/show (some shows 16:9, some 4:3)


1. How do I fix 4:3 geometry issues (have been in service menu to get 16:9 looking correct)?


2. is the switching normal, and can I keep everything in 16:9?


if i can't get it fixed, I will go back and get Sony xs955, but I would really like to fix/keep set if possible.


Thanks


----------



## xgrep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghost runner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. How do I fix 4:3 geometry issues (have been in service menu to get 16:9 looking correct)?



While I don't have personal experience calibrating the slimfit, I'm fairly sure you can hire a TV calibration professional to do this. But it could cost a couple hundred $, and that might more than make up for the difference in price of a different model, unless you are very pleased with other aspects of this set (it's wonderful size, for example).


x


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghost runner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Purchased 3079 slimfit. I have "geometry" issues when in 4:3 mode. When in 16:9 everything is great. When utilizing OTA, tv automatically switches between 16:9 and 4:3 between show/commercials and show/show (some shows 16:9, some 4:3)
> 
> 
> 1. How do I fix 4:3 geometry issues (have been in service menu to get 16:9 looking correct)?
> 
> 
> 2. is the switching normal, and can I keep everything in 16:9?
> 
> 
> if i can't get it fixed, I will go back and get Sony xs955, but I would really like to fix/keep set if possible.
> 
> 
> Thanks



The switching is normal. While watching Monday Night Football you'll see the game in 16:9, and the commercials (usually) in 4:3. Then, the very next show might be 4:3. I even saw some transmission problems during the game Monday night where the picture was arbitrarily switching between 16:9 and 4:3.


What, specifically, are the geometry problems you're seeing?


Before trying anything yourself, call your reseller and have them come out and fix the problem.


----------



## ghost runner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The switching is normal. While watching Monday Night Football you'll see the game in 16:9, and the commercials (usually) in 4:3. Then, the very next show might be 4:3. I even saw some transmission problems during the game Monday night where the picture was arbitrarily switching between 16:9 and 4:3.
> 
> 
> What, specifically, are the geometry problems you're seeing?
> 
> 
> Before trying anything yourself, call your reseller and have them come out and fix the problem.



Thanks xpgreg and justsc.


This may be a dumb question, but I assume they there is not a one-size fits all group of service menu settings?


I may just take it back, and get the sure thing Sony. but I do like the style..................


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghost runner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks xpgreg and justsc.
> 
> 
> This may be a dumb question, but I assume they there is not a one-size fits all group of service menu settings?
> 
> 
> I may just take it back, and get the sure thing Sony. but I do like the style..................



One size fits all? It's been a long time since I've been inside the Samsung SM. I seem to remember that geometry issues were handled through the individual "Offsets" (e.g. 1080 Offset, 480p Offset, etc). The Video Adjust (1 through whatever) where for system-wide settings like gamma, VSM, etc.


You seem hesitant to place a trouble call. True? Your satisfaction is their responsibility, not yours.


Maybe I'm just lazy, but I'd rather have them fix it in my home than lug my 200lb tv back to CC for an exchange.


Best of Luck with whichever road you choose!


----------



## Rafter Man

The deflection pcb has been updated so supposedly the geometry issue has been improved. This should be covered under warranty so I would like to get anyone's feedback who has had this board replaced and if it has helped.


----------



## TIME2PLAYDAGAME

Since ima n00b here, let me first say hello










Ok well i bought this TV a lil over a week ago and everything seems fine. I had read everyones comments & point of views but still went for it. My Samsung HDTV crapped out on me after 4yrs, so this TV seemed logical b/c i love Sammy's pic quality & the look & price is awesome. Anyways My problem comes when i play Xbox,PS2 or GC games via component cables. During scenes where the picture goes black, im seeing white shadows the size of the screen vertically on both the right & left hand side of the screen. They're about 2-3 wide and maybe an inch away from the right & left edges of the TV. As soon as the screen goes back & playing the games it seems to disappear. Now i dont have these white shadows while watching TV in regular or Hi-Def viewing. Even while watching DVD's which i have connected thru S-Video i dont see the shadows. Its only the games!










Ok heres where my problem probably lies but i'd rather have an 'expert' opinion first. The 3 systems are connected through a $20 Phillips component switch i bought from Wal-Mart. Also maybe im freaking out prematurely b/c i have yet to try plugging 1 of the systems through the TV components. My TV repair man came & took a look @ it and said there was another customer with the same TV who had the same shadows while playing video games but he was using a different component switcher that had a power plug. My TV repair man went on to say he thinks its the video games?










Sorry for such a long post my first time but can anyone give me any ideas or suggestions? Anything with the service menu maybe? Thanks


----------



## rhcorolla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rafter Man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The deflection pcb has been updated so supposedly the geometry issue has been improved. This should be covered under warranty so I would like to get anyone's feedback who has had this board replaced and if it has helped.



*bump*


----------



## bilboda




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TIME2PLAYDAGAME* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also maybe im freaking out prematurely b/c i have yet to try plugging 1 of the systems through the TV components.
> 
> 
> Sorry for such a long post my first time but can anyone give me any ideas or suggestions? Anything with the service menu maybe? Thanks



Try that first to eliminate the switch.


----------



## TIME2PLAYDAGAME

Thanks for the reply. Ok i plugged the component cables into the TV and its still the same. Maybe not as bad but i can still see it. And its even worse while using the PS2. Its only on the right hand side though. Im wondering if it could be my Aiwa stereo which is on a stand to the right side of the TV(maybe 1ft away) causing some kind of magnetic problem? I have the speakers to the radio on the left & right of the TV on the floor also. If its not that then possibly its the Mad Catz component cables i bought? Does Monster cables really make a difference? Im @ loss on what to do here b/c everything else with this TV is perfect! No sign of these shadows watching TV even when black bars are present or watching DVDs.


----------



## TIME2PLAYDAGAME

For whatever reason, i think i've 'fixed' the problem. In the SM my CXA Left was 28 and the CXA Right was 20. I set the CXA Right to 23* and the shadow went away. Doesnt seem to have an effect on my viewing of TV or anything, so i guess it worked.










Quick question though...What exactly is the setting i changed? lol


----------



## XDanX

So I messed around with the deflection settings for this tv a little to much not realizing that the reset option didn't reset everything:/ I have been looking everywhere for the defaults and I haven't been able to find them, so I was wondering if anyone had this tv if youcould you please please please post them for me it would be greatly appreciated. It's not that I can't get the tv looking normal but I havent been able to get it exactly right and I figured if anyone could help me it would be the people on here. Thanks again!


----------



## JIMMYJAMMA

Welome to the club. I did the same thing. Took me 6 hours and a fifth of Stoli to get it looking good. Good luck! Might want to try something other than Stoli


----------



## JIMMYJAMMA

I just bought the service manual online for the TX-R3079WH (30" Slimfit with wide speakers). If you need it to adjust geometry email me. I found there are many setting that should be "fixed" not adjusted. The other one posted on a previous page is not for this TV. Found out the hard way. Not an S62 chassis. Its a K62A chassis.


Jim


----------



## jgarrirz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JIMMYJAMMA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just bought the service manual online for the TX-R3079WH (30" Slimfit with wide speakers). If you need it to adjust geometry email me. I found there are many setting that should be "fixed" not adjusted. The other one posted on a previous page is not for this TV. Found out the hard way. Not an S62 chassis. Its a K62A chassis.
> 
> 
> Jim



How can I get the manual? Im stuck trying to fix the Geometry issues...


----------



## kilgore trout

I used the pdf linked by vagabond to learn what some of the service menu geometry type settings do and also found justsc's post on page 6 to be rather helpful.


I believe the values in the service menu at start are set at the factory on an individual set basis - so seriously write them down. Out of the box my screen was noticiably off center by about 1/2 an inch to the bottom (and slightly to the left), so zoom1 would show a small black bar at the top of screen. I was able to correct that and I also tinkered a bit to slightly improve the geometry. I think that a noticable amount of geometry distortion must be inherent to this design, but it doesn't bother me at this point - Especially since I was able to access the service menu and tweak it.


I hadn't well researched this TV beforehand, and I wish I had... BUT for the money, its looks, and its size - that 1/3 reduction really can make a big difference in placement and access to connections on the back of a TV - I am happy with this set. Other than the slightly noticable distortion, the picture looks great and it's far and away the nicest set I've owned. Unless there's another goodlooking slim ws tube tv in this price range, I'd buy it again. I do find it inexcuseable, however, that samsung would have such quality control and calibration issues - I'm well aware that I shouldn't have to go into the service menu to make improvements on a new set.



This forum won't let me post links until I've made 5 posts


----------



## wmorag1

Went to Crutchfields website and got better details about the newly designed slimfit. It appears that other than the design of the new slimfit samsung has added a 3d digital comb filter to help the PQ ( the haze on a NFL referees jersey). As a side note I have worked at a Best Buy for about 2 years now and I have never heard of the geometry problems. However I am sure they are their now that i have read this forum. Unfortunately the BB i work at is in Louisiana and our Samsung was a victim to some hurricane katrina debris so I havent been able to see it for myself.


----------



## bmel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmorag1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As a side note I have worked at a Best Buy for about 2 years now and I have never heard of the geometry problems. However I am sure they are their now that i have read this forum.



I've always thought that the AVS Forum should be required reading for salespeople at the big box stores. An excellent educational tool.


----------



## rhcorolla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmorag1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As a side note I have worked at a Best Buy for about 2 years now and I have never heard of the geometry problems. However I am sure they are their now that i have read this forum.



I've wondered if the only Samsung R3079WH slimfits w/ geometry problems were the ones sold by Circuit City (not casting aspersions on CC, they just might have got a bad batch early run possibly).


----------



## kilgore trout

My TV has some geometry issues (albeit tolerable - although that's subjective) and it came from best buy - my service menu had something listed with a march 2005 date, I'm assuming that is when it left the factory - But I'm not sure when they started producing these. Does anyone have any documentation of the 3080 and later 3079 actually making improvements? The 3080 seems to have the exact same feature set with a different external design.


----------



## rhcorolla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rafter Man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The deflection pcb has been updated so supposedly the geometry issue has been improved. This should be covered under warranty so I would like to get anyone's feedback who has had this board replaced and if it has helped.



kilgore trout: Rafter Man had this comment earlier in the thread re: geometry issues.


----------



## Rafter Man

New defl PCB is from Aug. 05 production onwards. Sounds like you have the original version.


----------



## XDanX

Alright so I finally got the deflection the way I needed them and sure enough later today I turned on the tv to watch some cable and the picture is in black and white! Now the thing is its only the cable not anything else, dvd's work fine and so does everything else except for the cable now I can't see anything in the service menu doing this at all so my question is is there a setting in there that I could have possibly messed with that would have done something like this? I am really starting to hate this tv:/


----------



## wmorag1

holy crap i went into work today and displayed a new samsung and also got one back from our service guys that was damaged in the storm. I must say after looking at both TV's im very dissapointed. I switched both TV's to 4:3 mode and the bars on the side were terrible, one worse than the other. If your not ever going to use the 4:3 mode then this is a great tv but if you plan on using the 4:3 mode then you better be prepared for some crap.


----------



## propag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wmorag1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> holy crap i went into work today and displayed a new samsung and also got one back from our service guys that was damaged in the storm. I must say after looking at both TV's im very dissapointed. I switched both TV's to 4:3 mode and the bars on the side were terrible, one worse than the other. If your not ever going to use the 4:3 mode then this is a great tv but if you plan on using the 4:3 mode then you better be prepared for some crap.




Yes In deed !


No solution to changing color side in 4/3 mode in service menu ?










Thanks.


----------



## bmel

I have my comcast STB plugged in via component video and analog audio. I thougt I would try the DVI out from the STB and got a dvi-hdmi cable. I get a picture but no sound on the hdmi input. Is there no way to direct the tv to the analog audio inputs when using the HDMI input? Can I expect sound if I use a digital audio input along with the HDMI video?


----------



## xgrep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have my comcast STB plugged in via component video and analog audio. I thougt I would try the DVI out from the STB and got a dvi-hdmi cable. I get a picture but no sound on the hdmi input. Is there no way to direct the tv to the analog audio inputs when using the HDMI input? Can I expect sound if I use a digital audio input along with the HDMI video?



Very interesting. As you already know, DVI does not carry the audio signal, while full HDMI does.


For what it's worth, two other TVs I have tried in that configuration (DVI to HDMI) had clear instructions on how to select audio from an alternate input when using the HDMI input for video only. These were a Sony and a Toshiba. I downloaded the manual for your set and looked through it, and there's nothing that says how you would get audio in such a situation. Your idea to try the digital audio input might work. Also, have you tried connecting the audio cables to all possible audio inputs while the HDMI input is selected? I suppose you probably have, but just thought I'd ask.


If all else fails (and obviously, component input hasn't failed), you could look around to see if there isn't some kind of DVI-HDMI adapter that also encodes analog audio input (or even digital) and inserts it into the HDMI data stream. But frankly, even if such a thing exists, I would be very surprised if it would be worth the cost/effort for you.


If you ever get it working, please let us know! If not, I would say this is a nasty "unfeature" of the set.


x


----------



## bmel

Well, upon further review...There is no digital audio input on the tv. The optical jack on the tv is an audio out jack for the ota tuner. I can find no way to get the tv to recognize the analog audio inputs when the HDMI input is selected. A DVI-HDMI cable is a no-go on this tv.

Thanks for trying. I'll stick with component for now. The HDMI pq does not appear to be significantly better.

Brian


----------



## justsc

In some areas, Comcast is introducing a new version of its 6412 STB that has HDMI out. You might give them a call and see if you can switch (if you even use this box) since your set only seems to support HDMI-HDMI.


----------



## Rabbit_Ears

I just purchased a Slimfit (TX-R3079WH) and wanted to add my experience to the mix.


I live in San Jose, CA and purchased the TV from Sears. Sears has a price matching policy and they matched the $799.99 online-only price that was offered by the Good Guys chain and refunded me 10% of the difference ($20). The day after I purchased the TV, the Good Guys went out of business and the online store was shut down. Lucky timing! I preferred buying the TV from Sears since I knew there was a chance I would need to return it based on all the comments I read on this forum and others.


After a few days of useage this is what I have found: I don't have a geometry issue at all. Horizontal lines (ie text scrolls) look nice and straight. If I position myself sideways to the TV and sight down the text scroll, I can see a very slight warp upward in the middle of the screen but its very subtle on my TV. Looking straight into the screen, I can't see it at all. Perhaps my set is newer and the problem is resolved?


Somebody complained that when you don't use all of the screen (ie 4:3 mode), that the background bars are grey. My bars are black. So that's good.


Somebody said their Slimfit had a strong hot-plastic smell. Not mine (unless I stick my nose right up to the rear air vent)


Now for the PQ:

I installed a smallish Radio Shack antenna (VU-75XR) in my Attic and that allows me to pick up all the San Francisco area HDTV signals. Free HDTV! I'm not willing to pay Comcast the extra $$$ for digital TV and HD content. The HD image on the Slimfit is fantastic. Way better than LCD screens at twice the cost. The TV really shines in this regard.


Now for my complaint about the Slimfit. The analog signal from my Cable TV lead is weak due to it being extra extra long and having 2 splitters at two locations. I took the weak lead and split it again with one lead going to the new Slimfit and the other going to an old (12 years old) 25 Magnavox TV. The Magnavox image is faded from age but it does a better job of displaying the weak image than the Slimfit. The Slimfit image was very grainy. The Magnavox image was a little bit grainy but not enough to prevent you from watching. The Slimfit grainy image was absolutely unwatchable. My next test was to use a much shorter cable from the source and I removed the two splitters. The result was that the Slimfit image was now better than the old Magnavox. So the bottom line is that for analog TV watching, the Slimfit needs a very strong analog input signal or you will get a much grainier picture than a typical older analog TV. Even with the stronger signal, the Slimfit image was not perfect so my next test will be to replace the cheap 25' coax lead I used from the source (under my house) with higher quality cable.


While I'm at it, the remote control is very un-cool looking. It looks like a remote control from the 80's. It doesn't match the good looks of the Slimfit TV at all. Strange!


Overall I really love the looks, size, price, and built-in HDTV tuner of the Samsung Slimfit so I'm doing everything I can to improve the grainy image from analog cable. I'll report back when I upgrade my cable lead.


----------



## rhcorolla

Thanks for the review Rabbit_Ears, most informative! Heck of a deal you got as well...


Have you tried DVD's?


It's interesting that your 3079 has black bars on 4:3 AR, as I saw a 3079 this past weekend @ Circuit City, & it definitely had "light gray" bars when changing an ESPNHD 16:9 feed to 4:3.


----------



## kilgore trout

The 4:3 mode on my 3079 has gray bars. If I watch DVDs on my slimfit tv, however, the dvd player supplies black bars.


An interesting note on my tv set (3079 pre-updates): I came home a week or so ago and turned the tv set on and the tilt was way off (it did this overnight on its own). I was able to readjust the tilt with the remote, but I now have significantly more bowing in the middle of my TV, as has been described by many others. The bottom 2 inches or so aren't bad, so tickers are fine. But as you go a few more inches up towards the middle of the tv it is quite noticable with larger banners, etc. I'm not really sure how/why this has happened. It's still not awful, but I'd like to have a pristine picture for the $1000 I paid. I'm wary of contacting samsung about this, because I live in a rural area and I'm not interested in lugging my tv on a several hour drive for repairs.


Has anyone successfully gotten their tv replaced or repaired by samsung due solely to geometry issues (i.e. not a store return, after owning the tv for several months)? If so, what were the results?


----------



## Rabbit_Ears




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhcorolla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the review Rabbit_Ears, most informative! Heck of a deal you got as well...
> 
> 
> Have you tried DVD's?
> 
> 
> It's interesting that your 3079 has black bars on 4:3 AR, as I saw a 3079 this past weekend @ Circuit City, & it definitely had "light gray" bars when changing an ESPNHD 16:9 feed to 4:3.



Yes, I tried a DVD (Harry Potter) using old-school composite cables and it looked just fine but I'm expecting it to look better when I switch to component cables. I will say that the Slimfit speakers sounded great. I could detect the stereo seperation sitting 6 feet away from the screen. Thats probably an advantage the 3079 has over the 3080 which has the speakers below with less seperation.


I am definatly not getting light gray bars. Vertical and Horizontal bars are black on my set. I will have to check out display models at Best Buy and Circuit City to see what those gray bars looks like.


For earlier posts, It sounds like there is a way for me to see Date and Revision Level information regarding my TV. How do I find that info?


----------



## kilgore trout

The date that I found - although I'm not completely sure of its significance - was on the service menu. Turn off the tv, press mute, 1, 8, 2 and then hit power to access the menu. You don't have to make changes or anything to see a date, it's on the main menu. Don't make any changes without writing down defaults as some have done.


----------



## lubor

Hi,


I live in France and just have ordered Samsung CW29Z306V which seems to be a European model of SlimFit, perhaps the first SlimFit coming to the market here.


But something strange - the Samsung technical specifications gives the weight of this 29" model 13,5 kg ...

You can check French Samsung website.


This must be an error, right?

This strange weight is actually on every Internet site offering this model...


I hope that the quality (made in Hungary) is better than those in US, made in Mexico


----------



## xgrep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, upon further review...There is no digital audio input on the tv. The optical jack on the tv is an audio out jack for the ota tuner. I can find no way to get the tv to recognize the analog audio inputs when the HDMI input is selected. A DVI-HDMI cable is a no-go on this tv.
> 
> Thanks for trying. I'll stick with component for now. The HDMI pq does not appear to be significantly better.
> 
> Brian



OK, thanks for the follow-up.


For what it's worth, differences in HDMI/YPbPr PQ sometimes depend on the STB's output resolution setting (i.e., 720p or 1080i) and the resolution of the video content. There are image scalers in both the STB and the TV, and the exact combination that works best isn't always the same. You can find that the subjective PQ can be the same, or better one way or the other, and that it can change as the video content's resolution changes. In all cases, though, it's still usually a lot nicer than SD or even ED.


x


----------



## xgrep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lubor* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But something strange - the Samsung technical specifications gives the weight of this 29" model 13,5 kg ...
> 
> You can check French Samsung website.
> 
> 
> This must be an error, right?



 


That would be either a very wonderful TV, or a very empty TV .


I believe the weight would be very close to the US model (about 55kg?).


x


----------



## Gnusmas7

hello

samsung has just released 4:3 version of slimfit in america, which means it will be on sale in europe in a month or two. (i'm from Europe)


check it out on samsung's website


i'm guessing that 4:3 version won't have geometry issues, (usualy 4:3 tv's are more "resistant" to that kind of problems) because it doesn't need to shrink the signal from 16:9 to 4:3 mode!


do you guys agree?


----------



## lubor

FYI, the price is 399.

You can see the specification including the wrong weight at

samsung com fr products tv televisions files cw29z306v pdf

Just replace the spaces by slashes or dots


----------



## rhcorolla

The only Samsung slimfits shown on their US website are the 2- 30" WS models & a 27" WS model...

http://product.samsung.com/cgi-bin/n...2fSlimFit+HDTV 


edit: justsc, you are correct sir. The 27" is not WS 16:9.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhcorolla* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The only Samsung slimfits shown on their US website are the 2- 30" WS models & a 27" WS model...



The 27" model is a 4:3 set.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gnusmas7* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hello
> 
> samsung has just released 4:3 version of slimfit in america, which means it will be on sale in europe in a month or two. (i'm from Europe)
> 
> 
> check it out on samsung's website
> 
> 
> i'm guessing that 4:3 version won't have geometry issues, (usualy 4:3 tv's are more "resistant" to that kind of problems) because it doesn't need to shrink the signal from 16:9 to 4:3 mode!
> 
> 
> do you guys agree?



4:3 models are not exempt from geometry problems. I have an older "TXN" series set and it had some geometry issues. Luckily, like most, these were easy to fix in the Service Menu.


----------



## high def mon

High all Just had the gratifying experience of seeing the Samy SlimFit setting next to a Sony KD-34XBR960 and the good fortune to have the general manager helping me. He assured me that all the sets were right out of the box with no calibration done. Which is too bad since I was shopping the Sony. He said that they (a fairly large electronics store) stayed away from the first gen. of SlimFits, unlike the CC nextdoor. I have to say I saw no geometry problems in HD however I did see a narrower black bar on the bottom right in SD. No bowing, it was just a slightly slanted BLACK bar that got about 1/4" narrower at the bottom. Taking into consideration the the Sony was 4" larger, the PQ of the Samy was sharper. I wonder if he would let me try and do some calibrating on the Sony







Well all tomfoolery aside I don't think the (out of box) Sony's picture is worth $800 more than the Samy's. However to be fare I will reread all posts in this thread and with a more critical eye go back to this store. BTW has anyone with professional equipment done a review of the Samy?


----------



## Rabbit_Ears




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kilgore trout* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The date that I found - although I'm not completely sure of its significance - was on the service menu. Turn off the tv, press mute, 1, 8, 2 and then hit power to access the menu. You don't have to make changes or anything to see a date, it's on the main menu. Don't make any changes without writing down defaults as some have done.




Thanks for the pointing out how to see the date code in the service menu.


Since my set doesn't have major geometry issues AND it has black bars in 4:3 (not light gray), I was expecting the date code to be a little more recent that what I actually saw. Perhaps, like you said, this date may not be significant.


The date code as displayed on the Service Menu looks like this:

T_COREAUS0_2001, May 20 2005

T_COREAUS5_102



Additonally, in my earlier post, I stated my TV didn't have any geometry issues but since then I've discovered a couple of geometry type things that I didn't notice before. Both are minor but I will point them out anyway.

(1) In the upper right hand corner, a horizontal line near the top of the screen will bow slightly downward. I didn't notice it before because I had not seen any programming with horizontal lines in that part of the screen.


(2) When in 4:3 mode, the vertical black bar on the left side of the screen is wider at the top than at the bottom which means the screen boundary on that edge is not perfectly vertical. The other side (right side) is good.


----------



## GamerGirl

Could someone please tell me the model number for the newest 30" widescreen Samsung SlimFit HDTV? I know it's in here but I'm too lazy to look through all the posts lol


----------



## Paul210

I think you're referring to the TX-R3080WH


----------



## GamerGirl

The one listed at BestBuy.com is the TX-R3079WH. So are they going to be discontinuing that one for the newer model you mentioned?


----------



## justsc

I'm not sure if the "80" is a replacement, or just another configuration. Usres have been screaming for manufacturers to put the speakers on the bottom of the tube, rather than on the sides. It helps with tight fitting entertainment centers.


I have heard that the "80" has some bug fixes though...


----------



## Paul210

Someone more knowledgeable can chime in here any time. The '79' has the speakers on the side and the '80' has them on the bottom, effectively reducing the overall width. I don't know if they're discontinuing the 79 or if the 80 is just another design addition.


----------



## Paul210

justsc,


Sorry--we posted at same time.


It sure would be nice if they fixed some of the issues, i.e., geometry, red push, etc. The size of this set is exactly what I'm looking for.


Paul


----------



## GamerGirl

After learning I can get this for $900, I'm debating whether to get it or the Sony 30" everyone's raving about, which is about the same price. But the geometry problems bug me. I mean, if they aren't _too_ bad, I don't care, but some of what people have said sounds bad.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul210* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> justsc,
> 
> 
> Sorry--we posted at same time.
> 
> 
> It sure would be nice if they fixed some of the issues, i.e., geometry, red push, etc. The size of this set is exactly what I'm looking for.
> 
> 
> Paul



No problem.


Multiple posts with the same info helps buyers have confidence in the info they're getting here.


Most problems posted regarding the SlimFits are pretty easy to resolve in the Service Menu. You just have to know where to look to make adjustments. Many buyers are now bringing these sets home with little to no problems.


----------



## GamerGirl

Thanks for the info, guys.







Well now that I know I can put these sets on layaway for pretty much as long as I want, I'll go down to the store and check the SlimFit and the Sony out. Might even run across another set that's more suitable for my budget and needs.


----------



## thirteenyahs

Hi guys. I just bought myself a slimfit and have only found one real problem: all the cable channels are in black and white. Is there somewhere in the service menu I can see if it's turned off or something, or should I just take it back? I've checked the cable i'm using and it's fine. Everything else I plug in are all in color and look great.


----------



## not-a-tech

Does anyone know when the 3080 model of the Slimfit will be widely available? I have only seen it on the internet available through a few local distributors but none in my area.

Thanks,

not-a-tech


----------



## nuzreq

Is there any possible way of resetting the service menu back to it's default settings? Or, possibly a better question, does anyone know the factory settings for the Deflection menu from the service menu?


----------



## Sparco

They have the new slim fit at Tweeter.

http://www.tweeter.com/sm-samsung-tx...i-2066726.html


----------



## scotlandcap

I believe Abt in suburban Chicago has them and ships everywhere as well.


----------



## byrd

has *ANYONE* had a repair person successfully repair the geometry issue? Was it by replacing a part or was it a service menu adjustment? I'm curios if it's worth the trouble of having someone come fix it. Menu tweeks have only gotten me so far.


----------



## bocmir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nuzreq* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there any possible way of resetting the service menu back to it's default settings? Or, possibly a better question, does anyone know the factory settings for the Deflection menu from the service menu?



There's no way to get back to default settings. There's a "reset" option, but that'll just clear all the values, not revert them to factory setting. And every set comes with different values; they're all individually configured. If you went ahead and changed values without writing them down first..well, good luck. Your best bet will be to get a copy of DVE/Avia, load up a geometry/overscan pattern, and tweak until you get some results.


----------



## WaltA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KBI* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You would still need the HD package if you want cable in HD..Builr in tuner just allows you to recieve OTA HD broadcast from local stations.. &, yes, I'd get the 955 over the 420 & slimfit..



So, the "built-in HD tuner" doesn't receive HD digital cable QAM??? Bummer...


----------



## Sparco

I saw the new slimfit at Tweeters. It's definitely better looking than the older one but I think that picture quality suffers when they shrink the form factor. It seems only natural that something would have to give in the tradeoff.


----------



## GamerGirl

I saw the new SlimFit at a local electronics store side-by-side with an XBR360 (I know, kinda unfair comparison lol), and the thing that annoyed me was that both sets were receiving identical HD feeds, the PQ was pretty decent on the Samsung, but it kept _freezing_ and stuttering throughout the broadcast, whereas the XBR360 was smooth and perfect. The sales guy next to me said it was because the HD tuner probably wasn't as strong as the others in the room, and I was like "Duh!" Why would anyone want to buy the set, then, if the salespeople themselves put down the HD tuner?


What a let down. I'm gonna go with a different set.


----------



## idahov

I recently returned the SlimFit after two weeks of viewing. It was replaced by a Sony 955. Not only are the OTA HD feeds smoother on the Sony, the Sony actually picked up one additional channel. Same antenna, same everything.


----------



## Sparco




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *idahov* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently returned the SlimFit after two weeks of viewing. It was replaced by a Sony 955. Not only are the OTA HD feeds smoother on the Sony, the Sony actually picked up one additional channel. Same antenna, same everything.




Did you have the older or newer slimfit?



I have to admit, I saw the newer slimfit at a different tweeter today and it looked pretty good.


----------



## Rabbit_Ears

How sad. On Sunday I returned the SlimFit and got my money back. I really hated returning this TV, especially after getting it for such a good price ($780). On my initial post (on 10/12/05) in this forum, I stated that the geometry issues on my set were very very minor and the only real issue I had was a general graininess of the picture. The HDTV signal I pulled in over the air was fantastic but the (non-digital) images from my analog cable were just too grainy to watch. I spent lots of money and countless hours of time, rerouting the cable line under my house to be as short as possible. I upgraded all the F-connectors to new gold plated stuff. I eliminated two splitters. I even tried adding a signal booster at the halfway point of the cable lead. After all that, I did see an improvement but the picture was still too grainy. When I disconnected the cable input to the Slimfit and hooked it up to my 12 year old Magnavox, the picture was better on the old TV. The grain was there but its very subdued on the Magnavox while the SlimFit seems to boost the graininess. According to people I talk to, they say the problem is due to the digital TV scaling up the NTSC image and therefore boosting the signal noise to be more prominent on the higher resolution screen. So my conclusion is that the SlimFit TV still has potential to be great as long as you feed it a digital signal (Digital Cable, Satellite, or over-the-air HDTV) and you get one without the gray bars and geometry issues. Its funny, even though I don't own it anymore, I still want to see this TV succeed in the market!


----------



## nuzreq




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bocmir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There's no way to get back to default settings. There's a "reset" option, but that'll just clear all the values, not revert them to factory setting. And every set comes with different values; they're all individually configured. If you went ahead and changed values without writing them down first..well, good luck. Your best bet will be to get a copy of DVE/Avia, load up a geometry/overscan pattern, and tweak until you get some results.



I was just curious, i haven't changed anything drastically and the picture looks pretty sweet. I was just curious if there was a way to get back to the orignal settings.


----------



## KBI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WaltA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, the "built-in HD tuner" doesn't receive HD digital cable QAM??? Bummer...



after further investigation some sites say it does support QAM.. So the jury is still out..


----------



## idahov




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sparco* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you have the older or newer slimfit?
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit, I saw the newer slimfit at a different tweeter today and it looked pretty good.




I had the older one. I loved the look and design of the TV, but it had significant geometry issues. I had a hard time keeping a TV that required a service tech right out of the box. Was going to replace it with another, but made the CC guys pull it out of the box and hook it up in the store before I took it home. The second one was worst than the first. So, I bagged that idea and stumbled into the 955 as it went on clearance at BB.


----------



## Sparco

It seems that most people eventually get a Sony.. I wonder if that's what I'll end up doing.




Does anyone else have an opinion on the Samsung TXR3080WH?


----------



## byrd

and also, has anyone successfully had the geometry issues repaired by a technician?


----------



## Nich

I live in Europe, and it seems that there are only two models of this TV out, both without

HDMI and 720p. Does anybody know if the HDMI/720p models will be available here??


Thanks,


Nicholas


----------



## Sparco

I went to Tweeter again today and really liked the picture on the TXR3080WH. The problem was there was obvious bowing going on at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Nich

Oh, by the way!


Could it be used OK as a PC monitor?? maybe at 1020x576?


Nicholas


----------



## vilcabti

Nich, I'm afraid no. The european model doesn't have neither HDMI nor support 720p. Ask Samsung why...


About your last question, I'm waiting my ATI dongle VGA-YUV. In theory this set can be used as PC display. When I try it, I'll post here my results. It will be in a couple of weeks (I'm from Peru and I have ordered from USA).


Cheers.


----------



## Nich

vilcabti, thanks!!


Looking forward to hearing your results!!


Nicholas


----------



## dinge

Hi,


I'm very interested in buying a Samsung SlimFit TV (the WS-32Z316V).


Could someone (preferrably an owner) tell me whether this TV has an audio output (analog or digital) to hook it up to my receiver?

I don't see any outputs listed on the Samsung site...

But it would be strange to put such a TV on the market with no audio outputs, right?

Or is there another way to "extract" audio from this machine (via scart??)


Thank you!

Dinge.


----------



## Ticotva




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sparco* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It seems that most people eventually get a Sony.. I wonder if that's what I'll end up doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have an opinion on the Samsung TXR3080WH?




We have one in our store here and it looks fine. We havent' had the Geometry issues. I know the new one has all the fixes too. I actually like the design a bit better


----------



## j3ff3r

hi! i'm new to the forums. i'm thinking of getting one of these slimfit tv's for our living room and the only model available here in manila is the samsung WS-32Z30HE. do you guys think this model will have the same problems as those units available in the US?


----------



## thruxton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sparco* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I went to Tweeter again today and really liked the picture on the TXR3080WH. The problem was there was obvious bowing going on at the bottom of the screen.



i saw this once, after a long examination.


went again yesterday to CC and could not find any issues with dvd music videos or a dvd movie playing thru component. i wonder if some TV's have it and some not? or is it something that is not there all the time










overall the PQ is ok. about the same for all the CRT's. 3 1/2 - 4 stars depending. Robots looked so-so while Driven looked pretty good.


this Tv is officially on my "good enough" list and priced thousands less


----------



## SCriss




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sparco* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It seems that most people eventually get a Sony.. I wonder if that's what I'll end up doing.



Yep. I got the 30" slimfit, because of the size issue. Looked great in the store. Looked like crap at home. The everpresent bowing was a problem, and SD was unwatchably horrible.


Returned it literally hours later for a Sony 30xs955 (I know - not really a competitor, as it is a significant step up) and I could not be happier. Amazing PQ all around.


Of course, the Sony is a monster, so I had to buy an extra plant or two to disguise it!


----------



## J.C. Eagle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SCriss* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep. I got the 30" slimfit, because of the size issue. Looked great in the store. Looked like crap at home. The everpresent bowing was a problem, and SD was unwatchably horrible.
> 
> 
> Returned it literally hours later for a Sony 30xs955 (I know - not really a competitor, as it is a significant step up) and I could not be happier. Amazing PQ all around.
> 
> 
> Of course, the Sony is a monster, so I had to buy an extra plant or two to disguise it!



They still sell the XS955's in stores? Where was this, Caldor?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J.C. Eagle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They still sell the XS955's in stores? Where was this, Caldor?



The XS955s are available from many resellers. For some reason BB decided to close them out, but that's not because of any such direction from Sony. I was just at Fry's here locally last week and there were lots of these available.


Caldor? Wow! I used to live in Woodstock, NY and there was a Caldor in Kingston. This chain is still going?


----------



## Snake2715

Just an FYI the SLimfit is available from ABC wharehouse (if you have those in your location) supposedly it ahs or will be dropping to 899 on sale and normally you can get them to drop another $100 off the price.


This is in reference to the Slimfit 3080 (this particular model has the speakers on the bottom giving it a narrower width than the common 3079)


FYI


----------



## rkduke

Add me to the list of people with geometry and fuzzy blotch problems with the SlimFit. Do not buy this TV - at least not at Tweeter. I bought the "80" version in late August and immediately notice geometry problems and a yellowish blob on the right side of the picture. It took Tweeter 3 weeks to get somebody out to see the TV and then two months to get me a replacement. You'd think Tweeter would have the decency to deliver a replacement for a defective TV to my home but no - they made me lug my first unit into the store. They then tried to pawn off a TV in a previously opened box. Fortunately, I made them take the TV out and try it in the store - it had the same problems as the first unit. I asked for a refund and after trying to push me to other options and putting up a fuss Tweeter finally gave me my money back. That's the last time I step into their store!


----------



## julio388

Have you seen the latest consumer reports december issue, samsung slimfit got poor reviews. Sony crt took top honors once again. Don't know why such a big blob about slimfit, it sucks from day one i saw it .


----------



## Crono617

I heard the geometry issue with this set can mostly be corrected via the service menu. Anyone with this TV that has eliminated most if not all of the bow effect along the bottom of the TV mind posting their service menu settings? Thanks in advance for any help one can give me.


----------



## Kitkat88

I waited about 6 months to get a slimfit. Just when I made up my mind to get the 3079, but 3080 came out. I was going to go to a retailer today and pick up the 3080 model. For some reason, I just went on the Samsung website and there is a newer model of the slimfit: the 3081. I called customer service to find out what is the difference between the 3080 and the 3081. He couldnt find anything, but I was told that the 3081 is going to be released between now and January 1st. I also did a google search, couldnt come up with anything on the 3081.


I can't understand why Samsung would put out another model that is not some type of upgrade of the previous models. It seems like a waste of time and money. Hopefully this model corrects some of the "bowing" issues that was with the 3079 and the 3080.


Does anyone have any info on the txr3081wh? Thanks.


----------



## julio388

If you have read the latest consumer reports dec. issue slimfit is just a major disappointment. Why are you considering buying a slimfit, while the prices of lcd are going down.


----------



## Crono617

Other than that slight bow on the bottom (which I read here in this thread can be eliminated) this TV set is operating nicely. DVD's look sharp. Video games look sharp. It handles SD extremely well which is a big plus in my book. I'm fiddling with the service menu but I cannot get the bow right. I'm hoping someone who has this set can help. At only 850-900 dollars, even with the slight bow the size, picture, and features make this a bargain.


----------



## iatoolie

I'm having a problem with my Samsung 3079wh I'd like to throw out to see if anyone has been able to fix it or had it repaired by a service technician. On the right side of the screen, I notice alternating, blurry stripes of green, blue, and red. They are most noticeable against black backgrounds (for instance, space scenes in Star Wars episode III). These only appear when watching HDTV or DVD's in 16:9, zoom1, and zoom2 modes. They are not present in panoramic and 4:3 modes. I have unplugged the TV to degauss it several times. Sometimes they disappear completely, sometimes they lessen in intensity. If they do disappear it seems they come back if I switch between components/antenna signals or turn the TV off and on. I have removed all possible magnetic sources away from the set but his does not seem to affect them. These were not there when we first got the TV . . .


Any advice, service menu settings, etc? Should I just call Samsung and have someone come out? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Crono617

I _think_ the problem you are describing is like that one I had, but mine occurred at the top of the screen. I adjusted the V-Shift in the service menu and it went away. Try changing your H-Shift and see if that works. Be sure to right down your original setting before you do this.


----------



## scotlandcap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kitkat88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I waited about 6 months to get a slimfit. Just when I made up my mind to get the 3079, but 3080 came out. I was going to go to a retailer today and pick up the 3080 model. For some reason, I just went on the Samsung website and there is a newer model of the slimfit: the 3081. I called customer service to find out what is the difference between the 3080 and the 3081. He couldnt find anything, but I was told that the 3081 is going to be released between now and January 1st. I also did a google search, couldnt come up with anything on the 3081.
> 
> 
> I can't understand why Samsung would put out another model that is not some type of upgrade of the previous models. It seems like a waste of time and money. Hopefully this model corrects some of the "bowing" issues that was with the 3079 and the 3080.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any info on the txr3081wh? Thanks.



Thought it was just a different bezel, but on further inspection, the 3081 doesn't have any inputs on the side, whereas the 3080 does. Same size, same weight. Please post if you find out anything else different.


----------



## Paul210

 http://product.samsung.com/cgi-bin/n...2fSlimFit+HDTV 


According to the specs, the 3081 does have side inputs. They must be on the opposite side as they aren't visible in the picture. The cabinet looks totally different from the 3080.


----------



## SJshopper

Has anybody seen the 3080 model in the San Francisco bay area? I can only find the 3079, which is too wide for my cabinet. The 3080 seems to be available in other parts of the US, but no dealer here has been able to tell me anything about availability.


----------



## JonnyZ

I just purchased the TX-R3079WH today from PC Richard in NY for $750 total with tax and everything... although reading this thread leaves me a little worried. but that was my absolute total limit on spending as i want this tv in my bedroom for when i purchase an xbox 360 later this month... i cant afford a few more hundred bucks for the Sony (which doesn't even include the HDTV tuner, which was a big selling point for me).


has anyone had any problems playing video games on this in HD? the TV doesn't come in until wednesday, so i cant test out my regular xbox with component out until then


----------



## mimik

Hello everyone,

I'm from Europe and i have samsung ws 32z316 slimfit tv. This is not a digital HD tv but it looks the same (speakers on the bottom of tv). I also have geometry problems and i try to fix them in service menu.

I turned tv off first, but pressing /MUTE/1,8,2/POWER/ DOESN'T WORK ON THIS MODEL









Please, does *anyone* know how to enter service menu on this model!?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Crono617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JonnyZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just purchased the TX-R3079WH today from PC Richard in NY for $750 total with tax and everything... although reading this thread leaves me a little worried. but that was my absolute total limit on spending as i want this tv in my bedroom for when i purchase an xbox 360 later this month... i cant afford a few more hundred bucks for the Sony (which doesn't even include the HDTV tuner, which was a big selling point for me).
> 
> 
> has anyone had any problems playing video games on this in HD? the TV doesn't come in until wednesday, so i cant test out my regular xbox with component out until then




Hi Jon,


I got my SlimFit this past Saturday. Like the others, I do have the bow in the bottom center of the screen. I purchased the TV for the same reasons as you. I played Star Wars EpII, Blade 2, and Lord of the Rings on the DVD via the Xbox and then I tried Halo 2 and Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory. The TV displays an excellent picture. The only time you will have a problem is when you play a game that has a HUD or text on the bottom center of the screen if your TV has the geometry problem.


I think other than the bow this TV is great. Earlier in this thread I read that the geometry problems can be fixed via an Avia discs and the service menu. My Avia disc comes in tomorrow so I'll try that and let you know how it goes. I also placed a service call with Samsung and a local TV repair facility will call me in a couple of days. In the meantime I'll try the calibration.


You may be fortunate and get a TV that has no geometry problems. My opinion is to take delivery of the TV and if the problems bother you and you cannot fix them, exchange it or ask for refund.


Hope this helps.


-C


----------



## hdpapi

My first post, but been lurking for a while. Very informative site, as I am looking to purchase my first HDTV. Anyway, according to Samsung's website, it looks as though the 3081 may not only accept, but actually *display* 720p! For me, this changes everything. I was all set to buy a direct view HDTV (cheaper and better picture quality) until I saw the LCD prices coming down from the stratosphere to something I could actually afford. So I was going to go the 32" LCD route (I have a small space, and 37" is probably the largest that would make sense for me). But if the new Slimfit 3081 displays 720p, then wouldn't this be the best of both worlds? What do you think?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hdpapi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My first post, but been lurking for a while. Very informative site, as I am looking to purchase my first HDTV. Anyway, according to Samsung's website, it looks as though the 3081 may not only accept, but actually *display* 720p! For me, this changes everything. I was all set to buy a direct view HDTV (cheaper and better picture quality) until I saw the LCD prices coming down from the stratosphere to something I could actually afford. So I was going to go the 32" LCD route (I have a small space, and 37" is probably the largest that would make sense for me). But if the new Slimfit 3081 displays 720p, then wouldn't this be the best of both worlds? What do you think?



Unfortunately, the Samsung Data Sheets online remain innacurate in this area. Even though it indicates Display Format 1080i/480p/720p, the set only displays 1080i & 480p.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Crono617* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Jon,
> 
> 
> I got my SlimFit this past Saturday. Like the others, I do have the bow in the bottom center of the screen....
> 
> 
> I think other than the bow this TV is great. Earlier in this thread I read that the geometry problems can be fixed via an Avia discs and the service menu. My Avia disc comes in tomorrow so I'll try that and let you know how it goes. I also placed a service call with Samsung and a local TV repair facility will call me in a couple of days. In the meantime I'll try the calibration.
> 
> 
> You may be fortunate and get a TV that has no geometry problems. My opinion is to take delivery of the TV and if the problems bother you and you cannot fix them, exchange it or ask for refund..-C



I have an older 27" set from Samsung and the history of the "bow" goes way, way back. It is mostly adjustable through the SM with H SIZ and H LIN and by adjusting overscan. Your calibration disk can help with these adjustments.


Try to do the best you can before deciding to return the set, because these Samsung sets have picture qualities that really grow on you.


----------



## Crono617




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have an older 27" set from Samsung and the history of the "bow" goes way, way back. It is mostly adjustable through the SM with H SIZ and H LIN and by adjusting overscan. Your calibration disk can help with these adjustments.
> 
> 
> Try to do the best you can before deciding to return the set, because these Samsung sets have picture qualities that really grow on you.




Hi Justsc,


When you say "mostly" can it get to the point where you'll hardly even notice it is there anymore?


I was stupid and decided to play with the Service Menu with the calibration disc. Luckily I wrote down most of the default settings but I forgot to write down 2 of em (bow and h-tra). I'm hoping I can fix everything using that disc.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Crono617* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi Justsc,
> 
> 
> When you say "mostly" can it get to the point where you'll hardly even notice it is there anymore?
> 
> 
> I was stupid and decided to play with the Service Menu with the calibration disc. Luckily I wrote down most of the default settings but I forgot to write down 2 of em (bow and h-tra). I'm hoping I can fix everything using that disc.



Crono617,


I was never able to "fully" get rid of the bow. By adjusting for overscan the bow can be eliminated but then other anomalies arise. You need at least 2-3% overscan. Frankly, I have learned to live with the little bit of bowing I have left. The overall PQ is so good that I'm willing to forget about the bow. And I am extremely PQ obsessed. I work at NASA in Flight Simulation and our out-the-window displays have to be "dead to rights" right on 100%. I take that obsession home with me when it comes to my home theater. But, even with that, I was able to forgive the bowing because the set is so nice.


I'm sorry about your SM experience. I know how easy it is, in the midst of battle, to forget to record one or two default settings. You get so focused on what you're doing that it's easy to forget. Good Luck with that.


Most of all - Enjoy!


----------



## Lee1981

Does anyone know if the Samsung Slimfit is subject to burn-in issues and how likely it would be for something to burn into the screen?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee1981* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the Samsung Slimfit is subject to burn-in issues and how likely it would be for something to burn into the screen?



Yes. All crt televisions are subject to burn-in.


Driving the tv in "torch mode," meaning contrast way up and the picture mode in Vivid (Sony moniker) or it's equivalent.


For the Samsung, try to use the "Custom" picture mode and keep Contrast at no more that say 35.


Watching SD material with bars on the sides, hour after hour, can also cause burn-in. Any image left static on the screen too long can burn-in. If you watch lots of SD, use one of the stretch modes as much as possible.


----------



## Liam_Mc

Just got the slimfit 3080, so far so good. DVD's and xbox look great, directv seems to vary from channel to channel, looks best about 10-12 feet away. I browsed the service menu options and noticed that the setting for 3D-Comb was 0 which I'm guessing means off, so is this supposed to be on? I didn't really notice much difference either way, so I'm just asking around for some advice on the matter, thanks.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Liam_Mc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got the slimfit 3080, so far so good. DVD's and xbox look great, directv seems to vary from channel to channel, looks best about 10-12 feet away. I browsed the service menu options and noticed that the setting for 3D-Comb was 0 which I'm guessing means off, so is this supposed to be on? I didn't really notice much difference either way, so I'm just asking around for some advice on the matter, thanks.



What input was in use and what kind of signal was being input when you entered the SM. The 3D Comb Filter is for SD analog signals. If you entered the SM while watching from a digital input then the filter is supposed to be off. This would also hold true if watching a DVD connected via Component Cables. Again, it should only be set to on with an analog input (e.g. analog cable or antenna, composite or S Video). Many, many SM settings are input dependent.


----------



## Liam_Mc

It was an S-video connection from my DirecTV DVR, thanks for the info. Also, know anything about the loud buzzing sound it makes when it's turned on after being shut down for a while?


----------



## plughplover

I've been through all the posts in this thread, and there seem to be conflicting opinions.


Do the 3079/3080 actually display 720p, or do they scale/convert it?


Yes, I'm aware of the varying horizontal dot pitch, and it isn't relevant to my question.


I'm asking if it can actually scan 720 lines in a progressive (non-interlaced) fashion.


If so, at which atsc-specified frame rates (24, 30, 60)?


And in case it matters, through which input paths (OTA, HDMI, component)?


Thanks!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Liam_Mc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It was an S-video connection from my DirecTV DVR, thanks for the info. Also, know anything about the loud buzzing sound it makes when it's turned on after being shut down for a while?



I did a little more searching on the 3D Comb Filter - I believe the filter is bypassed when using an S-Video connection as well as with Component and Digital connections.


Loud Noise - it's normal. It's the degaussing circuit sounding off, that's all. I've been hearing mine lately as well. It seems that with colder temps and heaters running and drier air that the build-up of static electricity causes the degaussing - which is a good thing.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plughplover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been through all the posts in this thread, and there seem to be conflicting opinions.
> 
> 
> Do the 3079/3080 actually display 720p, or do they scale/convert it?
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm aware of the varying horizontal dot pitch, and it isn't relevant to my question.
> 
> 
> I'm asking if it can actually scan 720 lines in a progressive (non-interlaced) fashion.
> 
> 
> If so, at which atsc-specified frame rates (24, 30, 60)?
> 
> 
> And in case it matters, through which input paths (OTA, HDMI, component)?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



There are no Samsung direct-view crt sets capable of displaying 720p. All incoming 720p signals are scaled to 1080i. The set is capable of displaying 480p at 60 frames per second, which makes it a super set for DVD playback.


----------



## mec9t8

I recently purchase this Samsung TX-R3079WH HDTV, and as I was trying to get into deflection menu ... I screwed up the settings.


I have tried for hours to "fix" this, it was getting worst .


Wondering if anyone have the default deflection setting that can share with me.


Greatly appreciated.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mec9t8* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently purchase this Samsung TX-R3079WH HDTV, and as I was trying to get into deflection menu ... I screwed up the settings.
> 
> 
> I have tried for hours to "fix" this, it was getting worst .
> 
> 
> Wondering if anyone have the default deflection setting that can share with me.
> 
> 
> Greatly appreciated.



The "default" settings on your set were specifically for that tv and no other. These are adjusted at the factory, and being analog devices, each is inherently different. Loading someone else's settings may not be of any help.


Your best bet is to read KenTech's posts on service codes for the XBR line of sets and try to figure out how they translate to a Samsung tv.


The Service Menu is only for folks who know what they are doing and are meticulous at recording values before making any adjustments.


----------



## mcs921

Has anyone else who has the Slimfit 3079 experienced any type of ghosting of numbers/words/letters? There is no ghosting of images whatsoever but every letter/word/number that comes across the screen, there is a faint ghost of each letter or number. What is going on? Could it be the cables that I am using or what?


By the way, I just have basic cable tv and use a regular old cable line from my wall to the back of my tv. But then I also see the same type of ghosting when playing videogames and movies with text that appear on the screen. Ahhh, this is frustrating me, I've had the set since the end of July and I am just starting to notice this stuff.


Any help?


----------



## Schwingding

WOW! First post here. Read the first 4 pages of this thread and the last about this TV. Hopefully I'll make time to read the rest.


I've owned this model for a little under a month now. I think I'm a bit more discriminating than the typical TV viewer and have only noticed a tiny bit of the "geometry issue" that seems so prevalent with this TV. I have only noticed it in 4:3 mode, btw, and if I fill the screen up with "panorama" or one of the zoom modes it disappears entirely (but then the pic suffers). At the moment my sat/DirecTV is only in standard def but on Thursday I will be upgrading to HD service. Not sure if my new sat/tivo unit will have a HDMI port or component - should have checked into that beforehand.


I have ordered the DVD "digital video essentials" to be sure I'm getting the most out of my set.


I also purchaed a Samsung DVD-HD850 with HDMI output. I am totally blown away by the picture in 1080i! The latest Star Wars flick produces jaw dropping picture quality, with the kind of detail I was ogling over on the plasma screens but couldn't afford, BUT I cannot get HDMI *audio* output through the TV for some reason, so I have the audio outputs from my sat and DVD going directly into the receiver. I had hoped to have only one audio connection to the receiver - optical from the TV with all of the other inputs going into the TV but that apparently is not to be.


I have a ? about the HDMI vs component outputs as I only have one HDMI input into the tv but will probably have 2 HDMI capable devices - is HDMI really that much better than component? If so, I see there are powered HDMI switches on the market. If not, I'll use component on the DVD player as I watch that less frequently than TIVO/TV.


Thanks. Great forum!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcs921* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone else who has the Slimfit 3079 experienced any type of ghosting of numbers/words/letters? There is no ghosting of images whatsoever but every letter/word/number that comes across the screen, there is a faint ghost of each letter or number. What is going on? Could it be the cables that I am using or what?
> 
> 
> By the way, I just have basic cable tv and use a regular old cable line from my wall to the back of my tv. But then I also see the same type of ghosting when playing videogames and movies with text that appear on the screen. Ahhh, this is frustrating me, I've had the set since the end of July and I am just starting to notice this stuff.
> 
> 
> Any help?



What are your settings? Make sure you are not using "Dynamic." Use "Custom." Also, your "Contrast" should be no higher than 45-50. Also, you might try turning off DNR. Finally, your set may be suffering from Overscan Bounce. This can be adjusted by reducing Overscan in the service menu, and, again, by keeping "Contrast" in check. Worry about the Service Menu later, for now try the other ideas.


----------



## MLS

Dropped in to a local ATL CC today and saw the TX-R3081WH on dispaly. It appeared that the model on display had some minor horizontal bowing at the bottom of the screen (but not at the top). It also seemed as though a competitor unit sitting next to it (don't recall the brand) also had the same minor bowing issue. Other nearby displays did not have noticeable bowing.


I did not see the same "speed bump" style distortion I noticed several months ago in a TX-R3079WH at BB.


----------



## Schwingding

I just wanted to thank whoever posted the info on page 5 about the service menu settings. I followed your suggestions and noticed HUGE improvement in what I already thought was a good picture. Everything is more clear, sharp, and color has improved, too. Action is not noticeably smoother as well.


And of course I didn't notice the "speedbump" in the middle until I started looking for it! Again, tweaking the settings allowed me to get rid of it, but only after I found the "TEST PATTERN" under the OPTIONS button.


----------



## mcs921




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What are your settings? Make sure you are not using "Dynamic." Use "Custom." Also, your "Contrast" should be no higher than 45-50. Also, you might try turning off DNR. Finally, your set may be suffering from Overscan Bounce. This can be adjusted by reducing Overscan in the service menu, and, again, by keeping "Contrast" in check. Worry about the Service Menu later, for now try the other ideas.



I am using the "Custom" setting, and my settings are:


Contrast = 40

Brightness = 42

Sharpness = 45

Color = 50

Tint = 55/45

Color Tone: Normal


I am scared to adjust anything in the service menu as I wouldn't know what I am doing. I was going to get my set ISF calibrated but do not currently have the money to do so. Are my settings correct or do you suggest I change anything? Thank you.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcs921* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am using the "Custom" setting, and my settings are:
> 
> 
> Contrast = 40
> 
> Brightness = 42
> 
> Sharpness = 45
> 
> Color = 50
> 
> Tint = 55/45
> 
> Color Tone: Normal
> 
> 
> I am scared to adjust anything in the service menu as I wouldn't know what I am doing. I was going to get my set ISF calibrated but do not currently have the money to do so. Are my settings correct or do you suggest I change anything? Thank you.



First things first - "Correct" is whatever pleases "you." And, whatever is not harmful to the set. Since these are analog devices, even though they're called digital tvs and can show HDTV signals, each set is somewhat different from the next. So, correct for me may not be correct for you.


From what I see here, your Sharpness and Color settings seem a bit high to me. I have different settings for different signals. I have specific settings for standard definition analog cable/antenna, and specific settings for HD/DVD as well. All of my settings have been derived from using the Avia Calibration DVD.


For your information, here's my settings for analog cable/antenna:

Custom Picture Mode

Contrast = 30

Brightness = 45

Sharpness = 27

Color = 39

Tint = 50/50

Color Tone: Normal

DNR = On


For Digital Inputs (using either Component Cables or HDMI/DVI) including HD & DVDs:

Custom Picture Mode

Contrast = 54

Brightness = 58

Sharpness = 45

Color = 49

Tint = 51/49

Color Tone: Normal

DNR = Off


I hope these can be at least a little helpful. By all means, invest in one of the calibration DVDs (Avia, DVE, Home Theater Tune Up) and use it to get the correct settings for you set.


Cheers!


----------



## mcs921

Thanks! I have the DVE calibration disc but I don't know what I am looking for when using it. It is pretty sad. Anyway, I hope that I can figure out a way to get rid of the ghosting somehow. Thanks for your help


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcs921* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks! I have the DVE calibration disc but I don't know what I am looking for when using it. It is pretty sad. Anyway, I hope that I can figure out a way to get rid of the ghosting somehow. Thanks for your help



DVE can be very difficult to navigate, so don't feel too discouraged.


I started out with Sound & Vision's Home Theater Tuneup. It's great for beginners, and I still use it sometimes when I'm helping someone and I don't have much time.


See if you can rent it from one of the video rental chains or the library.


----------



## Dr. Cheesesteak

Hello everyone.


I picked up this TV (81 model) yesterday - very much against the recommendations of most of you - because I just couldn't resist the features to price ratio - mainly the HD Tuner.


I did view 3 of these in Best Buy and Circuit City, only one of which showed any geometry issues, so I felt fairly confident in making the purchase anyway.


Well.. I got it home and of course.. geometry problems. However, they are really minor and I probably wouldn't have even noticed had I not read this thread beforehand and been meticulously scanning every inch of the monitor looking for problems. HD OTA signal looks fantastic, and SD is pretty... meh... but my wife is the one that watches most of the stuff on SDTV and she said can't really tell the difference.


My main issue is with what I think is an overscan issue when playing Xbox. With Halo 2, in 16:9 480p, all of the HUD in the corners of the screen is cut off about 1/4 inch all around because the image is too big for the screen. Can this be fixed by the service menu? And if I do, is it going to cause me problems with viewing images from any source other than the Xbox?


It also seems like my Component 1 input has a much higher brightness/contrast than Component 2 - even when set to the same picture mode with the same settings. Is it possible to have one be bad? Everything just seems to be blooming on Component 1. Maybe I'm going crazy and I just need to tweak things a bit more.. but it seems like I might have a problem there.


I'm going to poke around in the service menu with my Avia disc tonight, and see what can be done, but I had one more quick question about how the SM works. I got the impression from a few posts earlier in the thread that each separate input has its own settings in the SM - as in me turning it on with the Xbox running 480p component, adjusting, and then having to turn it off and on again running my DirecTV box on S-Video 1 and tweak it seperately - etc.


Do each of these have their own settings, or is the does the SM make universal adjustments?


----------



## plughplover

I too pulled the trigger today; ordered a 3080 online ($805 with shipping - no local outlets with 3080 or 3081)


The 3079 I saw at BB had obvious geometry issue, the 3079 at CC looked fine. I went with the 3080 because it will fit where I want it and it (supposedly) has the updated board that fixes the geom prob. Still wish I could figure out if there is any internal diff between 3080 and 3081, but it's moot now.


Next - an antenna for the attic and a new dvd player...


----------



## fallenrelics

Does anyway know the release dates to either TX-R3081WH/TX-R3080WH models. I've read all the critizisms but sadly they're the only monitor that fits in my room.


I really like the design of the 3080 model but if it dosnt come out for awhile the 3079 will have to do. From what i heard there are practically no changes in them anyway, is that correct?


I was hopping to buy it from either circuitcity or bestbuy but both retailers still dont have it displayed on their site. If anyways knows of any other slimfit model release dates that will also be appreciated.


----------



## blind527

Can anyone help me with this TV's default deflection settings? I totally forgot to write down the factory numbers and I need help putting it back. I have the 3079 Slimfit model. I also have a slight bow where the lines are, can someone help calibrate that for me? I just need the following factory numbers:


V-AMP

V-SHIFT

H-AMP

H-SHIFT

H-PAR

UP-COR

LOW-COR

H-TRA

BOW

ANGLE


----------



## mcs921




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First things first - "Correct" is whatever pleases "you." And, whatever is not harmful to the set. Since these are analog devices, even though they're called digital tvs and can show HDTV signals, each set is somewhat different from the next. So, correct for me may not be correct for you.
> 
> 
> From what I see here, your Sharpness and Color settings seem a bit high to me. I have different settings for different signals. I have specific settings for standard definition analog cable/antenna, and specific settings for HD/DVD as well. All of my settings have been derived from using the Avia Calibration DVD.
> 
> 
> For your information, here's my settings for analog cable/antenna:
> 
> Custom Picture Mode
> 
> Contrast = 30
> 
> Brightness = 45
> 
> Sharpness = 27
> 
> Color = 39
> 
> Tint = 50/50
> 
> Color Tone: Normal
> 
> DNR = On
> 
> 
> For Digital Inputs (using either Component Cables or HDMI/DVI) including HD & DVDs:
> 
> Custom Picture Mode
> 
> Contrast = 54
> 
> Brightness = 58
> 
> Sharpness = 45
> 
> Color = 49
> 
> Tint = 51/49
> 
> Color Tone: Normal
> 
> DNR = Off
> 
> 
> I hope these can be at least a little helpful. By all means, invest in one of the calibration DVDs (Avia, DVE, Home Theater Tune Up) and use it to get the correct settings for you set.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



How come earlier you suggested that I not have my Contrast any higher then 50 but for your Digital Inputs, your contrast is at 54?? Also, what is DNR? Thanks


----------



## wmorag1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fallenrelics* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyway know the release dates to either TX-R3081WH/TX-R3080WH models. I've read all the critizisms but sadly they're the only monitor that fits in my room.
> 
> 
> I really like the design of the 3080 model but if it dosnt come out for awhile the 3079 will have to do. From what i heard there are practically no changes in them anyway, is that correct?
> 
> 
> I was hopping to buy it from either circuitcity or bestbuy but both retailers still dont have it displayed on their site. If anyways knows of any other slimfit model release dates that will also be appreciated.



I work at BB and we usually get the new Tvs in our system 2 to 3 weeks before we are able to order them and the only one we have in our system is the 3079. So it might be a while till we get any of the other slimfits.


----------



## scotlandcap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fallenrelics* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyway know the release dates to either TX-R3081WH/TX-R3080WH models. I've read all the critizisms but sadly they're the only monitor that fits in my room.
> 
> 
> I really like the design of the 3080 model but if it dosnt come out for awhile the 3079 will have to do. From what i heard there are practically no changes in them anyway, is that correct?
> 
> 
> I was hopping to buy it from either circuitcity or bestbuy but both retailers still dont have it displayed on their site. If anyways knows of any other slimfit model release dates that will also be appreciated.



The 3080 is out and available. I just looked at it this weekend, but I've looked at it before even a few months ago. Tweeter has had them instore for months. I believe Abt Electoronics has them also (Chicagoland area). Its nice and compact. Its my perfect tv---except for the geometry issues. I've seen it on every SF I've looked at, except the last 3080 I saw yesterday. I just don't feel like rolling the dice. I have enough problems to deal with without having to deal with a defective tv.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcs921* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How come earlier you suggested that I not have my Contrast any higher then 50 but for your Digital Inputs, your contrast is at 54?? Also, what is DNR? Thanks



Good question.


If I recall correctly, your set is relatively new, right? On a new set undergoing its break-in period, you need to be especially careful of burn-in. It's always best to err on the safe side, which is why I recommended the setting be lower.


Also, you are bringing in analog only. If you review my settings post, I had my Contrast set at 30 with that input. Driving that input any harder introduces blooming and could put your set at risk for burn-in.


DNR is noise reduction, for use with analog signals. If this setting doesn't appear on your user menu don't worry about it. If it does, and you are getting some noise on your analog input, go ahead and try it.


----------



## fallenrelics

I was actually looking just for any stores in the new york area. the only place that has it is jr, which is consistently out of stock at the the store. It is actually quite the distace even for me to travel, and it will be my first purchase there, does anyone know how they are for returns/service/exchanges. I read online that they exchange mail or internet order but nothing about in store purchases.


Also how is Samsungs custumer service, will they send a rep to my house in case their is a prob or will i have to ship it to them with an outragous shipping charge?


I was hopping to get it soon, ignoreing the geometry issues hopefully i can calibrate it well enough not to be seen. With model i looked at best buy there was definatly bowing at the bottom, but i couldnt tell about the sides because they were inputing 16:9 clips.


----------



## deecue

Where were you able to find the 81 model?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dr. Cheesesteak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I picked up this TV (81 model) yesterday


----------



## deecue

well, i've read every single word throughout this thread.. is interesting. i'm highly doubtful of the slimfits but will be keeping an eye on the 80/81.. i like the 80 looks wise, so i'm gonna try and see if i can catch it in any stores to check it out for issues.. as of now i own a samsung 26" dynaflat but am trying to figure out my replacement deal (see my situation in the thread titled "Samsung Slim-Fit CRT's and other CRT HDTV's")..tomorrow i'll be calling hifibuys up in duluth, ga (will be in that area for thanksgiving anyways) to see if they have the 80 in stock. also will be calling fry's which is just down the road from them to see if they have any JVC's (AV-30W776).. plus the panny seems like a nice alternative CT-30WX15 only has no tuner. and yes.. i know i know..the sony 420 and 995.. ugh.. if it just wasn't sony, i would be more inclined to these sets..


----------



## Schwingding




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Schwingding* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just wanted to thank whoever posted the info on page 5 about the service menu settings. I followed your suggestions and noticed HUGE improvement in what I already thought was a good picture. Everything is more clear, sharp, and color has improved, too. Action is not noticeably smoother as well.
> 
> 
> And of course I didn't notice the "speedbump" in the middle until I started looking for it! Again, tweaking the settings allowed me to get rid of it, but only after I found the "TEST PATTERN" under the OPTIONS button.



Yes I'm replying to my own message.


I quit! I give up. I thought I wouldn't notice the geometry issue anymore after a few tweaks but I see it every time I look at my TV. My wife barely notices, of course. I can't stand it. I called Samsung today and they need to send out a tech. He's gonna go through his motions and say "hmmm.. I see it, too" and leave with no change. I just know that will occur.


Anyway, thats not the only problem. I bought "Digital Video Essentials" (DVE), and used it to calibrate the set. When calibrating the brightness setting, the DVE says you should see 3 vertical bars on either side of the pluge, and if you only see two, your picture is being clipped somewhere in the set. Guess how many I see? Two.


I'm going to wind up ebaying this TV. Wish I had not purchased it. But HDTV still rocks on it, even if I'm pi**ed.


----------



## Dr. Cheesesteak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deecue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where were you able to find the 81 model?




Circuit City.



Is there a proper order to adjust the settings in the deflection menu? Should I shrink the picture to a specific size first?


I'm finding that I go in circles in the deflection menu, where I'll fix one problem only to create another. I'm wondering if there is a way where you'll get the best results if you go through them in a specific order? I realize it will never be perfect, but I'm certain I can get it looking at least a little better than it did out of the box.


And what pattern on the AVIA disc is best for geometry adjustments? I've never had to do it before this TV.


----------



## true1080p

Hello,

I was looking to buy the 3079 (3080/81 if I find one) this weekend.

I came across some reviews that said - it is not possible to connect the optical digital out on the TV to a 5.1 receiver to get the surround effect, when you are using the HDMI out.

Current owners - Please can you shed some light on this ?


thanks a million.


----------



## Scott MS

I bought the 80 model and had it for about 2 hours before I returned it. Horrible geometry. I ended up with the Sony 30" model for the same price. Much bigger, but at least the geometry isn't all wacked.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *true1080p* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I was looking to buy the 3079 (3080/81 if I find one) this weekend.
> 
> I came across some reviews that said - it is not possible to connect the optical digital out on the TV to a 5.1 receiver to get the surround effect, when you are using the HDMI out.
> 
> Current owners - Please can you shed some light on this ?
> 
> 
> thanks a million.



HDMI Out? From what device? Are you referring to a STB HDMI out to the tv?


I just read the user manuals for the 3079, 3080 and 3081 and none indicated any limitations regarding optical audio out to any device, and it didn't matter which way the tv got its video.


The cleanest way to get audio to your receiver is to send it directly from the STB, if you have one (same thing for dvd players or recorders). You can use HDMI, DVI or Component out to the tv for video, and optical or coaxial digital audio out from the STB to the receiver, bypassing the tv audio out altogether.


----------



## PHD SAM

Was the problems with geometry fixed on 3080 model? If anyone know please advise as I want to order one tonight because my 10 year old tv is dead.







Thank you.


----------



## mcs921




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good question.
> 
> 
> If I recall correctly, your set is relatively new, right? On a new set undergoing its break-in period, you need to be especially careful of burn-in. It's always best to err on the safe side, which is why I recommended the setting be lower.
> 
> 
> Also, you are bringing in analog only. If you review my settings post, I had my Contrast set at 30 with that input. Driving that input any harder introduces blooming and could put your set at risk for burn-in.
> 
> 
> DNR is noise reduction, for use with analog signals. If this setting doesn't appear on your user menu don't worry about it. If it does, and you are getting some noise on your analog input, go ahead and try it.



I bought my set in July, how long before I can turn my Contrast levels up?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcs921* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought my set in July, how long before I can turn my Contrast levels up?



It depends on the incoming signal and how much you've been watching your new set.


If you've been watching your set for, say, 3 hours per day or more, then I believe you can feel safe driving it a little harder. If it's your analog input, I'd still keep it below 55.


Memory doesn't serve me as well as it used to - why is it again that you want to raise contrast? So I appologize if this is old info - keep in mind that contrast raises the "white" level, so the lighter areas get brighter but there's no effect on the darker areas. If you want to lighten darker areas raise the brightness level (which has no effect on burn-in). Folks tend to want to make the picture brighter by raising Contrast, and that's where they get into trouble with burn-in.


So, if the darks are too dark, raise Brightness. If the light areas could be even lighter, raise Contrast.


The very best thing to do is get one of the calibration dvds (Avia, DVE) and follow it's lead in setting all the user menu options. This will give you the best shot at incredible picture quality. I'd had my Samsung set for almost 6 months before learning about these discs. After calibrating my set, I felt like I had a brand new tv. I had to watch all my dvds all over again just to see what they really were intended to look like.


----------



## plughplover

My 3080 arrived...

no obvious shipping damage, signed for it...

Pull set out of the box, and...


Smack dab in the middle of the screen,

there is a roughly 3" dia. area with no phosphor!

I can take a flashlight and look *inside* the tube.


Called J&R, notified them.

Called Samsung, notified them.

Talked to local service shop, they'll be here next Thur.


Argh!


----------



## HALFDEAD

This is to the last guy who posted about buying his tv from J&R music World. I brought the 3080 from J&R a week ago, took it home and had no sound. I was told there was no returns whatsoever, I had to call for repairs. I went back the next day and spoke to one of the mangers. He let me return the set to the store the next day. I finally got a working 3080 tv. So maybe you can just get a new one instead of waiting for a repair man. I personally think J&R got in a bad bunch of 3080's. The tv is great, i brought it for my xbox 360.


----------



## fallenrelics

I wanted to make sure before i purchased this televeision (3080), that it was HDCP complaint. I heard somewhere that any device with dvi/hdmi input is hdcp complaint.


i also heard their were problems with the slimfits hdmi connections, i was wondering if i was feeding it the dvi line from my cablebox (SA4200HD) converted to hdmi that their will still be a problem


----------



## Earhog

I was wondering if anyone could post their default deflection settings for the 30 in Slimfit. Model TXR3079WH.


Thanks


----------



## Br0ken

SAMSUNG TX-R3079WH

Service Default Settings


V-AMP 32

V-SHIFT 26

H-AMP 43

H-SHIFT 40

V-LIN 5

UP-LIN 3

LOW-LIN 0

V-SC 4

H-PAR 29

UP-COR 32

LOW-COR 34

H-TRA 33

BOW 33

ANGLE 27

V-POSITION 32

UP UCG 0

LO UCG 0

CXA LEFT BLK 28

CXA RIGHT BLK 20

HDMI_HS_1080i 40

HDMI_HS-720p 40

HDMI_HS_480p 40


----------



## Br0ken

If anyone had their (TXR3097WH) professionally serviced could you please post your settings in all fields.

Thanks


----------



## Br0ken

Never mind on the service settings.. i returned that pile of junk..

crapy tv.


----------



## Dr. Cheesesteak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Br0ken* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Never mind on the service settings.. i returned that pile of junk..
> 
> crapy tv.



I'll second that.


I think all that I've succeeded at in my four days off with this TV was to drive my wife crazy by constantly popping in Avia and switching over to the service menu.


I never want to see a cross/dot/any sort of hatch pattern again.


Good luck to those of you that stick with this TV, and hopefully most of you won't have quite as big an issue with Satan's Speed Bump in the middle of the screen as I did. I might have been able to deal with it if that were the only problem, but I noticed the picture was getting really out of focus around the outside of the screen to where I almost couldn't read any text that was there (while playing Xbox360) and Component 1 appeared to be shot because all of the whites were just completely blown out, regardless of what I did to the contrast setting. It's a real bummer because the OTA tuner was a huge deal for me.. but I guess I'll just have to bite the bullet and switch over to Charter cable for now.


Panasonic CT-30WX15 a good replacement? Will I miss 720p at all? Most things from here on out will upconvert for me, right?


----------



## deecue

just wanted to add my input for the rest.. checked out the 80 in atlanta hoping for a better solution from the 79.. same horrible geometry.. they didn't fix a thing.. i wouldn't purchase the tv no matter how cheap it was.. that bowing will drive you up a wall..


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dr. Cheesesteak* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Panasonic CT-30WX15 a good replacement? Will I miss 720p at all? Most things from here on out will upconvert for me, right?



A cable box will give you the option of outputting 480i/480p/720p/1080i to your tv set. The "upconverting" dvd players do the same, and the coming HD dvd players will also, I'm sure.


----------



## Arithon

hi,


just got my set and am pretty happy with the picture quality - slight geometry problem in the top 0.5cm of the screen on the right. I am trying to get into the service menu but the standard procedure doesn't seem to work. Here's what I am doing to get into the service menu:


1. Turn off power using remote

2. Press mute-1-8-2-power on the remote


doesn't work for me. I have tried pressing the buttons fast, medium and slow. all it does is it turns the TV on again. What am I doing wrong? Appreciate any help I can get.


Thanks!


al


----------



## TXP3064W




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Arithon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hi,
> 
> 
> just got my set and am pretty happy with the picture quality - slight geometry problem in the top 0.5cm of the screen on the right. I am trying to get into the service menu but the standard procedure doesn't seem to work. Here's what I am doing to get into the service menu:
> 
> 
> 1. Turn off power using remote
> 
> 2. Press mute-1-8-2-power on the remote
> 
> 
> doesn't work for me. I have tried pressing the buttons fast, medium and slow. all it does is it turns the TV on again. What am I doing wrong? Appreciate any help I can get.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> al




That procedure worx on my Sammy.........Not sure what the problem is? Good luck with that....Service menu rox once u get in the thang.


----------



## Arithon

Not sure what's the problem. I am a bit at a loss right now. any suggestions?


Thanks


----------



## rhythm

what's up guy's....i picked up the slimfit about a month ago and the picture looks gr8, i have no bowing or color issues at all, and i looked for them....aside from dropping the contrast(ghosting issues) the set works fine,and after reading the entire thread i thinked i lucked out.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rhythm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what's up guy's....i picked up the slimfit about a month ago and the picture looks gr8, i have no bowing or color issues at all, and i looked for them....aside from dropping the contrast(ghosting issues) the set works fine,and after reading the entire thread i thinked i lucked out.



I'm very glad for you.


I am a die-hard Samsung fan and I've been very disappointed with the performance of the early SlimFits. Your report is encouraging.


All I know is, when you get a good Samsung, you've got a gem of a tv.


Enjoy!


----------



## Frogsmasha

I went into various places to check out the 30" SlimFlit, and I would have to say its not that very good for showing off SD in comparison with the KVSH420, and if the 420 beats than.. than definently the 30XS955 will smoke it. I would have loved for this SlimFit to have kicked some ass, but having so so PQ with SD didnt seal the deal, and dont forget the geometry issues I encountered at 4 different stores.


I love samsung, and I think they're doing an awesome job. Just not with this TV


----------



## Reminisce

Just wanted to add my .02 cents.


I recently purchased this TV even after all the skeptical reviews, but more off of my own experience. At first I saw a 79 at Circuit City and the design itself really intrigued me. The representative told me that this set is hit or miss, but the upcoming 81 is much better and resolves a lot of issues.


I decided to take a trip to the best Buy down the street, and lo and behold, they have the 81 on display and in stock! Ironically, they had it sitting next to one of the Sony 30" Widescreens that i was so looking at for a long time. Analog, I wasnt impressed with either TV to be honest... the colors were dry and it looked very muddy. I asked one of the reps there to put in a DVD and they put in Hero (one of my fav movies of all time). Both sets looked wonderful! After a couple hours prodding, I finally decided on the Samsung.


When i first got it home, I again, was not impressed. But I fiddled with a couple controls, with the deflection settings and such and got a good picture. NOW.... I went and purchased a Terk HDTV antenna and WHOA! This TV took itself to a completely new height once I tuned into several HD programs showing that night. Sunday night football was AMAZING, right in your face, colors were spot on, sharpness was so tact. I then went and bought an optical audio cable to run from the set to my reciever and I was just convinced. I've had no bowing or geometry problems with mine that I've noticed with mine, and Progressive scan DVDs and 1080i HDTV keeps me sitting in front of this tube in awe.


Im definitely happy with my set. The only problem now is... I have an all SONY setup (reciever, DVD player, speakers) and need to find a universal remote that will help me maintain all the functionality I need =).


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reminisce* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Im definitely happy with my set. The only problem now is... I have an all SONY setup (reciever, DVD player, speakers) and need to find a universal remote that will help me maintain all the functionality I need =).



FWIW, I recently picked-up the Harmony 688 to handle my "hybrid" setup. I've got a Sony hd set, an Oppo dvd player, a Sony receiver and a Motorola STB. This remote just shines!


The 688 is somewhat geared for those with digital video recorders, but it covers the waterfront. There are many other Harmony models (go to the Logitech web site).


Great news and good luck with the remote!


----------



## rydrisc78

Both these televisions are going for about the same price right now. The picture quality and screen size is better on the sony but with a HDTV tuner built in and a fairly decent picture is the slimfit a better option?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rydrisc78* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Both these televisions are going for about the same price right now. The picture quality and screen size is better on the sony but with a HDTV tuner built in and a fairly decent picture is the slimfit a better option?



The 27" SlimFit is very new, the newest of the SlimFit family of sets. I usually avoid "rev 1" of anything. The Sony 32" set is well established and would be my choice, even w/o the tuner.


----------



## mcs921

Ok, I'm back. I am starting to have serious concerns about my slimfit. How exactly can I tell if there is any burn in on my tv? Is there even a difference between burn in and ghosting?


Like justsc suggested, I have adjusted my contrast and brightness, etc. I never have my contrast higher then 50 for anything. But, I am starting to see a faint "ghosting" that goes to the right of images and words. I don't even know how to describe it properly. Isn't burn in when an image is permanently on the screen? If so, what is happening to my tv?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcs921* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm back. I am starting to have serious concerns about my slimfit. How exactly can I tell if there is any burn in on my tv? Is there even a difference between burn in and ghosting?
> 
> 
> Like justsc suggested, I have adjusted my contrast and brightness, etc. I never have my contrast higher then 50 for anything. But, I am starting to see a faint "ghosting" that goes to the right of images and words. I don't even know how to describe it properly. Isn't burn in when an image is permanently on the screen? If so, what is happening to my tv?



With burn-in, you'd be seeing a faint representation of an image in the same place, all the time. In other words, if you watch a channel that has a logo, like WABC, and it's always in the lower right hand corner - if left too long like that, burn-in would result in you seeing a very light WABC, in the lower right hand corner, no matter what you're watching.


It really sounds to me like your problem is with your source material or devices (e.g. cables, players, etc), not the tv. I know you watch only analog cable, but have you ever tried watching a dvd from a progressive scan dvd player, over component cables. If you don't have such a player you can rent one - I'd really try to give this a shot just so you can settle your mind that the problem either is, or is not your tv.


----------



## Unfettered

I bought the SAMSUNG TX-R3079WH over the weekend, and got it mostly setup. Set seems to look ok, but the problem I have is when I play a wide-screen CD, I have the bars at the top. Is this a setting on my set or the component DVD player?? Overall, I am pleased with the way the set looks while in the 16:9 mode while watching a football game on SUnday, but I don't have anything but standard cable hooked to it, and it has only run a couple of hours at this point.


----------



## mcs921




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> With burn-in, you'd be seeing a faint representation of an image in the same place, all the time. In other words, if you watch a channel that has a logo, like WABC, and it's always in the lower right hand corner - if left too long like that, burn-in would result in you seeing a very light WABC, in the lower right hand corner, no matter what you're watching.
> 
> 
> It really sounds to me like your problem is with your source material or devices (e.g. cables, players, etc), not the tv. I know you watch only analog cable, but have you ever tried watching a dvd from a progressive scan dvd player, over component cables. If you don't have such a player you can rent one - I'd really try to give this a shot just so you can settle your mind that the problem either is, or is not your tv.



Alright, so I'm pretty sure that I don't have burn in now from the way that you explained it. What I am still confused about is when I am playing video games, I can see a faint ghosting to the right of images that appear over light colored backgrounds. Bright colored text, white and yellow mostly, seem to also be ghosting and/or actually bleeding the same color to the right no matter what it is I am watching be it a dvd movie or playing videogames over darker backgrounds.


----------



## spyderveloce

I recently bought the 3079 and have not really had a chance to use it other than a 10 minute sneak peak to verify that it wasn't "bad out of the box", as it is a Christmas gift to myself and the wife won't let it out to play. I did notice the black bars on mine instead of the gray I saw at BB, as well as a very slight bowing of the 4:3 image at the very top of the left edge. Short of that, I didn't notice any geometry issues. I do have a question though. coming from a 32 inch 4:3 Zenith that has lost a lot of color in the last 10 years, what is the relative size of the 4:3 picture. Is it equivalent to a 27" or even smaller? Anyone have a tape measure handy? My only gripe from the reading I've done so far is the fact that not all audio sources can be input and pass through to the TVs outputs. I personally don't want to have to pick up three different remotes just to watch a DVD (switch receiver to DVD inputs, switch TV to DVD input, Use DVD remote to play movie (no my DVD player isn't supported by the "universal" remote)). There's no way my wife, child, or In-Laws will figure it out without several minutes of tutoring. I'll end that rant right there cuz it applies to nearly every home theatre system. I think I'll just get a Harmony and be done with that.


----------



## playstat88

I plan on getting ps3, and im looking into purchasing a new HDTV. Would it work if i ran a HDMI cable from the ps3 to the tv then ran an optical cable from the tv to my sound system (would the dolby digital / DTS 5.1 go through to my sound system)? Thanks


----------



## plughplover

The replacement for my broken-in-shipping 3080 arrived!


Initial impressions -


no "speed-bump" geometry problem when viewing tickers

some non-linearity viewing 4:3 SD material (pillar edge not straight).


DTV tuner does a good job handling some really crappy OTA signals

(I'm on the wrong side of a hill - lot's of analog multipath ghosting)


Now to start tweaking things in...


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spyderveloce* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I do have a question though. coming from a 32 inch 4:3 Zenith that has lost a lot of color in the last 10 years, what is the relative size of the 4:3 picture. Is it equivalent to a 27" or even smaller? Anyone have a tape measure handy?



The 4:3 picture on a 30" WS is around 25".



> Quote:
> My only gripe from the reading I've done so far is the fact that not all audio sources can be input and pass through to the TVs outputs. I personally don't want to have to pick up three different remotes just to watch a DVD (switch receiver to DVD inputs, switch TV to DVD input, Use DVD remote to play movie (no my DVD player isn't supported by the "universal" remote)). There's no way my wife, child, or In-Laws will figure it out without several minutes of tutoring. I'll end that rant right there cuz it applies to nearly every home theatre system. I think I'll just get a Harmony and be done with that.



I have a super Harmony remote that can do this job easily. I recommend you go ahead with your idea to get one.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *playstat88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I plan on getting ps3, and im looking into purchasing a new HDTV. Would it work if i ran a HDMI cable from the ps3 to the tv then ran an optical cable from the tv to my sound system (would the dolby digital / DTS 5.1 go through to my sound system)? Thanks



If the PS3 supports HDMI, than that shouldn't be a problem.


Regarding the audio - why not run the audio directly from the PS3 to the sound system?


----------



## playstat88

because my sound system has only one optical in, and i didnt wanna buy a optical splitter. If i could only have this optical from the tv, which also carries the ps3 sound go to the system that would avoid this. (and yes, ps3 supports HDMI output - in fact it has TWO HDMI outputs lol).


----------



## spyderveloce

About the audio inputs and outputs, what outputs do specific inputs pass through? If I'm plugging in my DVD player via Component Video, does the audio from that input pass through to the standard audio outs or the digital/optical audio out or both or neither?


Composite Audio 1 Input - ? Output

Composite Audio 2 Input - ? Output

Composite Audio 3 Input - ? Output

Component Audio 1 Input - ? Output

Component Audio 2 Input - ? Output


I'm sure this would be useful info for anyone who is purchasing or already owns this TV. It's surprises like this that aren't aparrent until you try to hook it up that cause most Home Theater related injuries (fist through screen, cable strangulation, etc.)


----------



## Unfettered

I didn't think you could pass out the audio from component on this group. I have my dvd and home theater in 1 unit and so I don't pass the DVD audio to the TV.


I did get a chance to finally watch a movie on this set. In 16:9 mode with a dvd, there is severe overdrive and color changes that happen on the right had side of the set, much like a speaker is too close to the screen. I hadn't noticed it before, and I did do the deguassing thing to no avail. I will try the service mode when I get home this evening and see if I can get it cleared up. I've never had a set that required "tweaking" out of the box.


----------



## spyderveloce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Unfettered* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ....I hadn't noticed it before, and I did do the deguassing thing to no avail. I will try the service mode when I get home this evening and see if I can get it cleared up. I've never had a set that required "tweaking" out of the box.



Anyone ever confirm that there actually is a degaussing coil in these slim-fit TVs? Most TVs that I've seen unless they were actual studio monitors didn't have the coil in them. I've been out of the loop for only a few years but it was long enough to fall behind on video tech.


----------



## Unfettered

There may or may not be. I just read previously in this thread where a Samsung tech told someone to unplug it for a bit and plug it back in. Unit fired up just like the old PC monitors that deguase themselves when you first apply the power.


----------



## plughplover

re:degaussing - yes, it has one (I saw it when tech opened up my first [broken] 3080), and it seems to trigger on power-on after being off for "some time" (not sure how long)... and it's quite noisy on my set (brrannng)


re: sound handling - just discovered that audio1 input is active on my 3080 when using Oppo dvi->hdmi source, as well as when using svideo1 source


Also just discovered while calibrating with Avia that "Sharpness" control has no effect when using the hdmi input (and ota dtv?? need to test that)...


which is why I decided to temporarily connect the Oppo via svideo1/audio1, so I could adjust sharpness setting (for analog tv) and A/B the difference, and noticed I still had sound coming from the tv speakers when I A/B'd Oppo between HDMI and svideo1 source.


BTW, FWIW and FYI, Audio out jacks are also active when watching ota dtv, but I don't know if it's a prologic downmix.


----------



## spyderveloce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plughplover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...which is why I decided to temporarily connect the Oppo via svideo1/audio1, so I could adjust sharpness setting (for analog tv) and A/B the difference, and noticed I still had sound coming from the tv speakers when I A/B'd Oppo between HDMI and svideo1 source.
> 
> 
> BTW, FWIW and FYI, Audio out jacks are also active when watching ota dtv, but I don't know if it's a prologic downmix.




Good to know about the degaussing. I haven't gotten into a TV for about 6 years since I worked as a TV station engineer. I'm a bit outta the loop on newer sets.


As for the audio... I'm particularly interested in knowing about the component inputs and if they will output to the standard audio outs or to the optical at all. My DVD player has component video that I would prefer to use over the composite. From what I've read on here and elsewhere it seems as if the component audio inputs definately don't output to the standard L/R audio outs but what about the optical? Anyone ever try it? I have an old Pioneer Premier THX receiver that has been on pretty much constantly for nearly 8 years. Rather than turn it off I have simply muted it whenever not in use. I feel that it needs a break so I was hoping to have the option of using it only when a particular movie or show warrants it, opting for the built in speakers most of the time. My 2 year old does not need to watch Dora The Explorer in full on dolby surround or THX.


----------



## ch3mical

I got one of these TV's yesterday Samsung WS32Z306VB


No problems at all very pleased with it myself










Just wondered whats the best way to clean the screen?


----------



## spyderveloce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ch3mical* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got one of these TV's yesterday Samsung WS32Z306VB
> 
> 
> No problems at all very pleased with it myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondered whats the best way to clean the screen?




I would simply use a lint free cloth with a non-amonia spray cleaner like windex. If you are really anal use a bottle of spray lens cleaner that you can pick up at any lens crafters or pearl vision store. Never use a dry cloth and avoid using paper towels as they are a paper product and can scratch the glass minutely.


Soft, lint free cloth and a spray on screen/lens cleaner is what I use on my TVs. For really sticky messes (dried grape jelly from little fingers, or sticker residue) if lens cleaner and windex wont do the job try some goo gone on the cloth and slowly rub it in circles over the "stuff" till its gone, then polish it off with the lens cleaner to get rid of the cloudy residue from the goo gone. Hope that helps.


----------



## flexible




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spyderveloce* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> with a non-amonia spray cleaner like windex. .



Isn't Windex brand an amonia based spray?


----------



## KBI

Don't use windex or use a paper towel to clean your display.. Use a non abrassive clothe sprinkled with water.. then rub the screen gently..


----------



## antihero998

Do any of you know how to reset this TV back to its factory default?


----------



## Frogsmasha




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antihero998* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do any of you know how to reset this TV back to its factory default?



Ctrl Alt Delete.




Sorry I really dont know









You could check through out this thread tho


----------



## plughplover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spyderveloce* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As for the audio... I'm particularly interested in knowing about the component inputs and if they will output to the standard audio outs or to the optical at all.



Just tried the component inputs on my 3080...

Their audio does not get routed to the analog or digital audio outputs.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plughplover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just tried the component inputs on my 3080...
> 
> Their audio does not get routed to the analog or digital audio outputs.



I'm hearing more and more of this, and it's really disconcerting.


Would you be so kind as to provide a detailed explanation of your set-up, what you've done and what you'd like to be able to do?


I want to look into this more closely, if you don't mind.


----------



## spyderveloce

As far as the audio setup goes, I've found my answer to that. I've run pass through RCA audio cables for the DVD player. The plugs have the wires coming out the sides of the plug housing with an extra RCA jack on the end of the plug. All it's doing is splitting the audio signal so I can turn on my THX receiver if I want to use it. I got a Harmony 520 remote but have yet to use it as it is definately a christmas gift. Check it out at Sears for $75 right now (ends 12/24)


Since I've set up my TV I have noticed a few things:


1. Geometry issues are there but barely noticeable. I am unable to fix this with the service menu so far. I have tried several of the settings that were reccommended but none seem to affect the bowing at the bottom of the screen. It's not that noticeable until I turn on a music station on the satellite that has the black screen and a light colored ticker at the bottom.


2. I've ntice a random kind of picture reset happenning once in a while. The picture shrinks and goes fuzzy for half a second. It doesn't seem to matter what input I'm on or if it's HD or SD or even what aspect ratio it's set to but it does it completely randomly it seems. It might do it twice in 10 minutes then not for another hour. It doesn't coincide with any scene changes or anything of that type.


I might try a few things to see if there's any improvement. I just bought a few chokes and inline filters and an FM trap. My reception is pretty good but I get some issues with certain stations that have near perfect signal strength but gap out on me quite often. Any other suggestions.


----------



## Pepsiman34

I was wondering how good the Samsung 30" (TXR3079WH) is? I have been looking at this TV for some time now.


----------



## playstat88

after looking over my options, i have finally decided to buy this tv (the fact that it was slimfit won it over for me) over any other 30" hd widescreen tube. I dont really notice any bowing on my set, it does everything i wanted it to do great, and i cant recommend it enough based off of what ive seen.


----------



## akkou

[Slimfit TV connect to PC]


I just bought 3080WH. But it has a problem... no pc input


I have a laptop and I think s-video is only way for connecting my laptop and TV.


Somebody told with s-video, picture would not be good. And other in my country recommends me to try "d-sub (= pc monitor) to components transcoder".


Also I am thinking that I might be able to buy a desktop pc.... but I still don't know if it could give any benefit for better picture in slimfit TV.


So, I am asking to you guys. How can I solve this connecting problems?



[[ I just found that some of ati graphic cards have component output. I guess I should have a computer with this.]]


----------



## playstat88

if you have a dvi output (someone please correct me if im wrong - i want to do this too and i want to make sure it will work) on your laptop or computer, you can either get a dvi to HDMI cable to go to your tv, or you can get a dvi to component adapter made by ati (if you have an ati card) and use regular component cables to go from the computer to the tv. From what i can understand you'll be able to get a much better resolution than from s-video or composite cables. I have a question tho - how does progressive scan work if you're using a laptop as a dvd player and outputting it to the 3079 (or 3080) via the dvi component adapter and component cables? Is anything technical involved or when you just play the dvd will it work automatically? Thanks


----------



## Pepsiman34

Ok I have narrowed it down to these two TVs. The Samsung 27" (TX-R2779) HDTV and the Samsung 30" (TXR3079WH) HDTV. I will buying one of these two TVs mainly for my Xbox 360 and watching TV. I know that the 27" is only 4:3 but that doesn't bug me one bit. Then the 30" is does 16:9, but I keep hearing bad things about this TV. So which one would be the better deal.


----------



## playstat88

If you ask me widescreen is a big deal, i kno ps3's games will all be in widescreen and i think xbox360's are too but im not sure. I dont kno about you but i wanna eliminate those black bars as much as possible. Plus, with more hd networks starting to pop up, widescreen is only going to become more popular as time goes on (hd is broadcast in 16:9 if you didnt know).


----------



## Kitkat88

Im having a bit of a problem here. After holding out for about a year. Im going to get a Slimfit tv. My problem is that I dont know which model to get. I can get the 3080 for about 699 and the 3081 for about 950. I researched these models and I find that they dont have any technical differences.


Does anyone know of the differences between these two models besides the price?


Could it be that the kinks that were in the 3079 and somewhat in the 3080 were worked out in the 3081?


----------



## Pepsiman34

Today I went out and bought the 27" (TXR3079WH) one. I was wondering if anyone has it can share there settings for the TV?


----------



## acelink












Hi, folks! This is the rear view of Samsung TX-R3080WH taken from a website.

As you can see there are many connectors, which I am not familiar with (nor care about).


If I want to get the best picture and sound quality possible when viewing a DVD and using surround spearkers, which connectors should I be concerned about?

I want to avoid any use of analog connectors if possible. As I am interested in buying this product, I would appreciate if the users of this product inform me the limitations this product has in terms of connectivity between devices.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ballz2TheWallz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acelink* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, folks! This is the rear view of Samsung TX-R3080WH taken from a website.
> 
> As you can see there are many connectors, which I am not familiar with (nor care about).
> 
> 
> If I want to get the best picture and sound quality possible when viewing a DVD and using surround spearkers, which connectors should I be concerned about?
> 
> I want to avoid any use of analog connectors if possible. As I am interested in buying this product, I would appreciate if the users of this product inform me the limitations this product has in terms of connectivity between devices.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



hdmi would be best on that set, if your dvd player doesnt have that use component(the red green and blue jacks on the back) and if you have a dinosaur dvd player s-video


----------



## playstat88

quick question - on the model code sticker on my slimfit, it says TXR3079WHX/XAA. Does everyone have that X added on, or is this a updated model or what?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *playstat88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> quick question - on the model code sticker on my slimfit, it says TXR3079WHX/XAA. Does everyone have that X added on, or is this a updated model or what?



I've seen the "X" on other Samsung models, so I don't think it's unique to your model. I can't remember specifically what the "X" means, but it usually denotes a feature set.


----------



## newsbreaker

I've got the same purple spots someone else had earlier, but unplugging didn't help. They are about the size of a nickel in each corner...earlier today one was the size of a forearm, but that has gone completely away.


I have the slight bowing in the bottom, but I wouldn't have noticed it without reading this thread I don't think.


Is it worth returning it for a replacement? I'm very happy with the picture so far, now that I have it properly adjusted. FYI, I have the 79.


----------



## The Dord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcs921* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But, I am starting to see a faint "ghosting" that goes to the right of images and words. I don't even know how to describe it properly. Isn't burn in when an image is permanently on the screen? If so, what is happening to my tv?



I'm getting the same thing, I get a band like this on the left side of the screen and the right side of the screen. seems like the tube isn't made flat enough or something.


If I have to return this, I'm going to freak out, this would be crappy item #2 from Circuit City (First, it was a dead pixel in a magnavox 27 inch lcd tv, now its Geometry and ghosting/glow problems in a 30" Samsung Dynaflat TV with HD-Tuner...)


----------



## niggenz

Can anyone here definitively confirm if the Samsung slimfits can decode QAM? Yes/No?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niggenz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone here definitively confirm if the Samsung slimfits can decode QAM? Yes/No?



Unfortunately, no.


This issue is shrouded in so much confusion and disappointment, along with very inconclusive info from Samsung that I don't think anyone here can tell you for sure. I really wish some owners who have definitively tried this out would chime in here, but we just haven't heard this from them.


I have a contact within Samsung and the answer comes back that the TX-R and SlimFit series sets have this ability, but when pressed, he can't say for sure.


I'm sorry you can't get a clear answer to this.


----------



## plughplover

re: QAM


I know that my cable system has some QAM-256 channels in the clear (I also have an AccessDTV card in a PC). When I try to tune the slimfit to those channels, after a few moments it says "Cable ##" and gives me a screen of snow before going to the "Searching for Signals" display.


Interesting side note - When I manually tune an unpropgrammed channel on the antenna input, the channel number display starts out as "DTV Air ##" (while it is trying to detect a digital signal?) then falls back to "Air ##" when it switches to the analog mode. When I manually tune an unprogrammed channel on the cable input, the channel number display starts out as "DTV Cable ##" then changes to "Cable ##" when it switches to analog mode. That pattern makes me think it is trying to detect SOME kind of digital signal on the cable input, but all I can say is it DOESN'T find the unencrypted QAM-256 signals I know are there.


re: PAL


I was playing around with my Oppo DVD player, and was startled to observe that when I switched the player to PAL mode, the Slimfit screen blinked (as it changed sync) and then displayed the PAL input signal. Note that this was via Oppo DVI to Slimfit HDMI digital input - don't know what would happen via the analog inputs.


----------



## oldcuster

Circuit City's site is listing the TXR3081WH available for sale. The side-by-side comparison with the TX-R3079WH doesn't appear to show any difference. Has anyone seen an 81 in person?


----------



## shock913

I have a question hopefully somebody can answer. I have the TXR3079 and when watching TV or movies the picture is fine. But when my xbox 360 is playing any games, the picture seems too dark. I've tried adjusting the settings, but nothing seems to improve it. The funny thing is, it's only really dark during dark sections of games. In a well lit area, the game will look fine. Also, when slowly moving from a dark area to a lit area in the game, the dark area kind of fades in and brightens to the level it looks like it should be. Is there any type of setting I could change or turn off/on to improve this?


----------



## greenscreen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oldcuster* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Circuit City's site is listing the TXR3081WH available for sale. The side-by-side comparison with the TX-R3079WH doesn't appear to show any difference. Has anyone seen an 81 in person?



From what I saw the main difference was the 81 has the speakers under the screen and the 79 has the speakers mounted on the sides of the screen. This makes the 79 cabinet about 5" wider than the 81. The 81 also has an all silver cabinet where the 79 has a black frame around the screen.


----------



## shock913




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shock913* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a question hopefully somebody can answer. I have the TXR3079 and when watching TV or movies the picture is fine. But when my xbox 360 is playing any games, the picture seems too dark. I've tried adjusting the settings, but nothing seems to improve it. The funny thing is, it's only really dark during dark sections of games. In a well lit area, the game will look fine. Also, when slowly moving from a dark area to a lit area in the game, the dark area kind of fades in and brightens to the level it looks like it should be. Is there any type of setting I could change or turn off/on to improve this?




Actually, I just noticed that when running the Xbox at 720p or 1080i, games look darker, but when I switch it to 480p, the issues with everything being dark are gone. I don't want to have to run the system at 480p all the time, does anybody know what causes this?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shock913* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, I just noticed that when running the Xbox at 720p or 1080i, games look darker, but when I switch it to 480p, the issues with everything being dark are gone. I don't want to have to run the system at 480p all the time, does anybody know what causes this?



It seems your set is not properly calibrated for the Xbox. A real good first step would be to calibrate your set for the Xbox at whichever hi-res you wish to use.


Use either Avia or DVE to do the calibration. A stop-gap measure would be to raise the black level (brightness) until you get the set calibrated.


----------



## Michael2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xgrep* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> By the way, very high voltages are inside color sets, even many hours after they've been turned off. Don't play technician if you don't regularly do this stuff, or you will need to make sure your life insurance is paid up, and know that your survivors will enjoy the set.
> 
> 
> x



Good advice...while VERY funny, too.


----------



## Rabbit_Ears

Just returned from the Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas. Samsung was showing replacement models of the Slimfits in their booth. In general the replacement for the 3079 looks the same except that they extended the black color of the bezel over the speaker grills which to me looked better... and I already liked the look of the 3079. Due to the type of video on the screen I wasn't able to see if these new Slimfit models had any geometry issues. I asked the Samsung rep at the show if the geometry issues were fixed and she pretended not to be aware of any such issues with the TV. I wasn't going to challange her on that other than to say that the internet is full of stories about it. The other styling change was the back cover of the TV.., its more rounded and better looking that the old models which matters if the back or side of the TV is exposed. When I asked when these new Slimfits will be on the market, the rep said they are available now from small retailers but not at any of the big box stores like CC or Best Buy. Also, the other big news from CES 2006 regarding Slimfits was the arival of the LG Electronics version. The LG Electronics Slimfit was surprisingly similar in styling to the 3079 which gave the illusion that maybe Samsung and LG are somehow partnered on these Slimfit TVs. I took pictures of both the new Samsung and LG slimfits and will post them to this group later.


----------



## acelink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rabbit_Ears* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just returned from the Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas. Samsung was showing replacement models of the Slimfits in their booth. In general the replacement for the 3079 looks the same except that they extended the black color of the bezel over the speaker grills which to me looked better... and I already liked the look of the 3079. The other styling change was the back cover of the TV.., its more rounded and better looking that the old models which matters if the back or side of the TV is exposed.




I am guessing you are refering to this model, which is being sold in Korea.

This one comes with the rounded back cover.


----------



## Rabbit_Ears

No... the Slimfit model I saw at CES looks a little different than the Korean version you show in that photo. The model at CES still has a band of silver that goes all the way around the screen but not over the speaker grills like the 3079. The silver band is visible from a straight on view of the TV. Also, the one I saw at CES has a large power button in the middle under the screen (like the 3079). I don't see that power button on the Korean model shown above. I will try to post a photo of it later.


----------



## MLS

Found the following at CDRinfo:



> Quote:
> Expanded SlimFit CRT TV Line with additional size options and sleek new designs
> 
> 
> Samsung takes its SlimFit success to the next level with two new 30" models and two new 27" models that offer greater connectivity, enhanced HDTV picture, and design options that complement any home decor. The 30" TX-S3082WH will be available in March 2006 for $999 MSRP. The 30" TX-S3080WH will be available in March 2006 for $999 MSRP. The TX-S2782H will be available in April 2006 for $699 MSRP. The TX-S2783 will be available in April 2006 for $499 MSRP.


----------



## DaGamePimp

Well we just tried out a Samsung 30" slim and it is the absolute worst crt tv that I have ever seen . The picture is blurry (after calibration) and the geometry is terrible , there is so much bow in this image that no adjustment in the SM can correct it . This was my last attempt at owning a Samsung after having nothing but problems with 3 other Samsung sets in the past (one unit did not even power up straight out of the box) . Never again will I buy any Samsung TV (regardless of price) . I just bought it tonight so it goes right back to BB tomorrow morning .


--- Ah well ....










----- Jason


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Never again will I buy any Samsung TV (regardless of price) . I just bought it tonight so it goes right back to BB tomorrow morning .
> 
> 
> --- Ah well ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----- Jason



Please take the time to tell Samsung directly of your strong disappointment.


I am so discouraged with this SlimFit line. I've got an older TX-N series Samsung set and it's an absolutely gem. But it appears they have failed with this new line.


----------



## TWinbrook46636




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rabbit_Ears* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, the other big news from CES 2006 regarding Slimfits was the arival of the LG Electronics version. The LG Electronics Slimfit was surprisingly similar in styling to the 3079 which gave the illusion that maybe Samsung and LG are somehow partnered on these Slimfit TVs. I took pictures of both the new Samsung and LG slimfits and will post them to this group later.



Looking forward to the pictures of the LG sets. I hope they are using their own tubes though.


----------



## Rabbit_Ears

I tried to submit my photo of the new Slimfit I snapped at CES but it was too large and was rejected. I didn't have time to scale it down and then just forgot about it. But today, I did see that Gizmodo has a shot of it in their CES section so I'll post that photo until I get the shots off my camera reduced.


Heres the photo and the link it came from...

http://www.gizmodo.com/gadgets/ces/


----------



## acelink












The picture taken from us.gizmodo.com.


----------



## fleaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well we just tried out a Samsung 30" slim and it is the absolute worst crt tv that I have ever seen . The picture is blurry (after calibration) and the geometry is terrible , there is so much bow in this image that no adjustment in the SM can correct it . This was my last attempt at owning a Samsung after having nothing but problems with 3 other Samsung sets in the past (one unit did not even power up straight out of the box) . Never again will I buy any Samsung TV (regardless of price) . I just bought it tonight so it goes right back to BB tomorrow morning .
> 
> 
> --- Ah well ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----- Jason



I lurked around BB today...there were 2 Slimfits on display (27", 30") and *5* Openbox and used/returned Slimfits scattered around the TV section!


Wow.


I've had high hopes for these...then hopes for the new ones they announced for April, but geez, maybe I'll just get a cheap plasma (thinking about the Panny TH37PWDUK) for my general TV duties (Std cable, some HD...but viewing from 9ft away). I have a Projector for the real big screen action...


Anyway, that Panny Plasma is maybe about $300-$400 more, so it seems attractive to me at this point, even though I'm not a big Plasma fan...at the price, it seems to be convincing me....


Fleaman


----------



## TWinbrook46636




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rabbit_Ears* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tried to submit my photo of the new Slimfit I snapped at CES but it was too large and was rejected. I didn't have time to scale it down and then just forgot about it. But today, I did see that Gizmodo has a shot of it in their CES section so I'll post that photo until I get the shots off my camera reduced.
> 
> 
> Heres the photo and the link it came from...
> 
> http://www.gizmodo.com/gadgets/ces/



What about the LG sets you mentioned? I couldn't find any info on them. Not even a press release.


----------



## gdavisloop

I purchased the new one (TXR3081WH) and connected my Pioneer DVD recorder through the component inputs. I started by setting the Pioneer for progressive scan output, but I noticed the graphics from the Pioneer looked particularly bad - the black lettering was much thicker than usual, while the white lettering was thinner.


I pulled out my resolution test disc, and was shocked to see that the highest resolution which looked sharp was 240 lines. (This was in 4:3 mode on the TV). The 300 line segment was visible but very grey.


I switched the Pioneer to Interlace mode, and the resolution improved significantly to... 300 lines.


Of course, this was in "SD" mode, and I can't test the "HD" resolution until next Tuesday morning when HDNET broadcasts the test patterns. But has anyone else noticed this: that the set looks pretty horrible on DVDs in progressive scan, but better in regular interlaced mode?


Other problems with this set: lack of uniform brightness, vertical lines bending with brightness changes, way too much overscan, mediocre convergence, a green spot in the lower-left corner, poor black level, and a mild (but still unfortunate) green push.


On the bright side, I didn't see the "bowing" that is often mentioned in conjunction with these sets, but my initial reaction is: this set is going back to the store, and the quest for a decent HDTV under $1000 (or even slightly over) remains elusive.


--Gary


----------



## Scott Shanks

Do the new sets (Samsung or LG) have a CableCard slot?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdavisloop* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I purchased the new one (TXR3081WH) and connected my Pioneer DVD recorder through the component inputs. I started by setting the Pioneer for progressive scan output, but I noticed the graphics from the Pioneer looked particularly bad - the black lettering was much thicker than usual, while the white lettering was thinner....
> 
> 
> I switched the Pioneer to Interlace mode, and the resolution improved significantly to... 300 lines.
> 
> 
> ...But has anyone else noticed this: that the set looks pretty horrible on DVDs in progressive scan, but better in regular interlaced mode?



When you set the dvd player/recorder to PS, then all the video processing is done within the player. So, when the player is in its PS mode, you're getting to see the PQ provided by the player. When you set the player to interlaced, then it's the tv that does all the processing. So, when the player is in its interlaced mode the PQ you're getting to see belongs to the tv.


It sounds as if this player/recorder may have significant edge enhancement turned on, or by default, which would make black lines seem thicker and white lines appear thinner. I would dig deep into the set-up menus for the player and turn off ALL "enhancements" of every kind and try again.


----------



## ={<SMOKE>}=

what's up everybody? i'm new to the forum and i wish i had found this a month ago. i bought a 3079 in the beginning of december. it's nice and the bowing doesn't bother me much, but the decreased pixel density towards the outer edges of the screen are driving me nuts! i noticed in the manual that samsung instructs you to contact them and NOT the retailer you bought the set from if you have problems. would it be worth my while to call them and see about getting the tv replaced/exchanged? if i had known about these issues, i would not have bought the tv...


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *={}=* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> what's up everybody? i'm new to the forum and i wish i had found this a month ago. i bought a 3079 in the beginning of december. it's nice and the bowing doesn't bother me much, but the decreased pixel density towards the outer edges of the screen are driving me nuts! i noticed in the manual that samsung instructs you to contact them and NOT the retailer you bought the set from if you have problems. would it be worth my while to call them and see about getting the tv replaced/exchanged? if i had known about these issues, i would not have bought the tv...



My policy is "it never hurts to ask."


Do I think Samsung will go so far as to offer and exchange? Not really. If your set were around 2-3 weeks old I'd think Samsung might think about it, but at almost two months - probably not.


I have yet to see a Samsung set without this problem. Like you, I didn't really know enough about the problem and my options until it was too late. For me - I got used to it. The good points far outweighed the bad and I still really like the set.


But do give them a call - you never know...


----------



## GiantShift

I really cannot wait for the new models this March, I'm hoping the geometry issue will be a thing of the past.

*One question though, with these 2 new 30" that are announced for March, what is the difference going to be between the TX-S3082WH and the TX-S3080WH if there both going to be the same price and size?*


I also hope there still going to include a built in HD tuner, not planning on getting HD sattelite service but over the air would be very nice for late night conan and saturday night live in HD.

*EDIT:* Upon looking through google, I stumbled upon a link to an article which says that the difference between the two models is speakers on the side instead of the bottom.


They DO still have built in HD Tuners and this is a great piece of info I just found out: They include *2 HDMI inputs!*


Now which would you pick, speakers on the side or on the bottom?


----------



## fleaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now which would you pick, speakers on the side or on the bottom?



Speakers on the side are better for the stereo effect (they are spread further apart).


But if that won't fit (i.e., too wide for your cabinet), then speakers on the bottom would have to do.


Fleaman


----------



## gdavisloop

Re: 240-line resolution in 480p, 300 in 480i - I was also concerned that my Pioneer DVD recorder/player might be at fault here (although I had never noticed the problem while testing other TVs), so I repeated the test with a Panasonic DVD recorder/player. Different model, different brand, different cables, same problem: Even the 240-line bars are greyer than they should be. This is an HDTV with VHS resolution!


But despite all of the problems I reported with this set, the latenight HD shows (Conan, Leno, Letterman) look quite good with the built-in ATSC tuner. Very sharp, nice color. SO this led me to compare the built-in tuner with the same HD shows from my STB (Sony DTV/over-the-air unit - watching over the air, with the same antenna). Surprise (or not): the same show from the STB going in through the component inputs, was distinctly less sharp and had a yellow-green color cast when compared to the built-in tuner. This was with the STB set to 1080i. I also wanted to try the STB at 480p, but I'm going to wait for the resolution charts to be broadcast on HDNET and not try to guess this one.


I haven't tried the set yet with HDMI (because my STB has DVI and I haven't found the right adaptor yet), but this may be an example of what we heard was possible: that HDMI/DVI would look better than an analog connection, not because digital is inherently that much better, but because of really crappy analog circuitry making its way into the lower-priced sets.


So in conclusion, I think this would make a great "kitchen" TV - casual viewing in the DTV age (if you have a very large kitchen). At least, if you like GMA over the Today show!


--Gary


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I also hope there still going to include a built in HD tuner, not planning on getting HD sattelite service but over the air would be very nice for late night conan and saturday night live in HD.
> 
> *EDIT:* ...They DO still have built in HD Tuners and this is a great piece of info I just found out: They include *2 HDMI inputs!*
> 
> 
> Now which would you pick, speakers on the side or on the bottom?



Knowing what you know now, this one's up to you. It usually boils down to how well a set will fit into one's surroundings and furniture. The audio shouldn't really be an issue. Most folks route their audio through receivers and external speaker systems anyway (eventually).


Samsung has been very aggressive with including digital tuners in their sets, and I don't think we'll see any more sets from Samsung w/o these tuners.


----------



## ntzineff

Hi all, I am brand new to this board. Well I bought this TV last night and could not be more dissapointed!!! I have not yet run HD through it, but my DTV TiVo looked horrible. I mean about as grainy as can be. I am getting HD next month, but I don't want this horrible picture until then. I live in an apartment that is fully inclosed, so pulling in OTA HD stations is impossible. I am using Monster S-Video from my TiVo unit, and my 27'' Toshiba non-hd tv looks 100% better than the Samsung. Is this the problem with all of them? Is there a fix? Or should I just go get the bigger Sony? Any advise at all would be helpful. Thank you so much.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ntzineff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all, I am brand new to this board. Well I bought this TV last night and could not be more dissapointed!!! I have not yet run HD through it, but my DTV TiVo looked horrible. I mean about as grainy as can be. I am getting HD next month, but I don't want this horrible picture until then. I live in an apartment that is fully inclosed, so pulling in OTA HD stations is impossible. I am using Monster S-Video from my TiVo unit, and my 27'' Toshiba non-hd tv looks 100% better than the Samsung. Is this the problem with all of them? Is there a fix? Or should I just go get the bigger Sony? Any advise at all would be helpful. Thank you so much.



There is no good reason that non-HD (SD) should look worse on an HD set, including Samsung's HD sets.


However, if the signal going in is poor then the results will match. These HD sets are designed to accept and "clean-up" SD signals. I have a Samsung and it does an outstanding job. I have Comcast digital cable for HD, and it also provides SD as well. But the analog tuner in the Comcast box is terrible, and absolutely destroys analog signals. So I split the cable before the Comcast box, and send one split to the Comcast box and the other to the tv. This way I can select antenna/cable as my input for the non-digital channels and my tv can do its magic. For the digital channels I set my input to be the Comcast box, which does an excellent job with digital signals.


Is there any way to take your TiVo out of the loop? Being unfamiliar with D* and TiVo, I don't know about this.


----------



## ntzineff

The only problem is the signal is as clean as can be. It looks awesome on my non-hd Toshiba.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ntzineff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The only problem is the signal is as clean as can be. It looks awesome on my non-hd Toshiba.



OK.


Let's try a few other things. I would focus on the cabling and the tv's settings. Do you happen to have another S-Video cable to try? If that leads nowhere, I'd try a simple coax out to the tv if that's an option. Maybe even composite if you have that. At any rate, select the cable that delivers the best PQ.


Then the settings. For a Samsung set you should only be using the "Custom" picture mode. For sure, never use "Dynamic," as that will not only deliver awful PQ but will also shorten the life of the tube. Try these settings in "Custom" mode:


Contrast: 40ish

Brightness: 45

Sharpness: 27

Color: 39

Tint 50/50

Color Tone: Normal

Dnie: try both ways


I really think if you combine the right cable with the appropriate settings you'll be very satisfied with your picture quality. Keep in mind I arrived at these settings with one of the calibration dvds (Avia or DVE). That's the only way to assure you've got all the settings working together properly. Also, each crt tube set is unique. It's an analog technology and each tube gets calibrated (to some degree) at the factory. Because it's an analog device, each tv's "sweet spot" is different from the others. My settings may be different from what's right for you, ergo the calibration dvds.


Please let me know what happens.


----------



## ntzineff

Thank you so much, I will try it as soon as I get home!!!


----------



## ={<SMOKE>}=

okay, in my quest to decide whether or not i feel good about purchasing the 3079, i went out today and bought a uhf/vhf antenna so that i can view hi-def broadcasts. up until today, i've only used the set for gaming and viewing dvd's. i caught two shows on nbc (not sure what they were called as i wasn't "watching" them per se) and they actually looked great. the one show, set in an office with the guy from the 40-year old virgin, looked especially good. i'm thinking that the show is actually shot with hdtv cameras.


either way, when fed a proper source, i think the 3079 looks great! it certainly has it's problems (geometry), but some of the posts in this thread knocking it's picture quality seem to be harsh.


on a related note, i'm having problems picking up two vhf stations with my new antenna. they are extremely close to me and i have no problems picking up uhf broadcasts from much farther away. can anyone explain this to me? the antenna i purchased is for both vhf and uhf and i am having problems picking up one uhf channel as well (fox). any help is appreciated!


----------



## GiantShift




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *={}=* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> on a related note, i'm having problems picking up two vhf stations with my new antenna. they are extremely close to me and i have no problems picking up uhf broadcasts from much farther away.



how do you find out how close you are to a station? id like to know this incase i need to find out in the future...


----------



## playstat88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> how do you find out how close you are to a station? id like to know this incase i need to find out in the future...



http://www.antennaweb.org/aw/welcome.aspx


----------



## patchs

Well, after reading all 18 pages over the last 2 hours, all I can say is wow.

I ordered the TX-R2779H from CC today, sight unseen, it's being delivered tomorrow.

I have to admit after reading all of this, I'm a little nervous.

DirecTV HDTV is being installed after the weekend, so I'll be able to see how it handles that.

Here goes nothing (well, $550 before 3-year service plan and tax)!


----------



## mrcool

I'll get my Slimfit TV tomorrow,I'll report the test soon.

In Thailand and SE Asia, Slimfit TV is "WS-32Z30HE".


----------



## ntzineff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK.
> 
> 
> Let's try a few other things. I would focus on the cabling and the tv's settings. Do you happen to have another S-Video cable to try? If that leads nowhere, I'd try a simple coax out to the tv if that's an option. Maybe even composite if you have that. At any rate, select the cable that delivers the best PQ.
> 
> 
> Then the settings. For a Samsung set you should only be using the "Custom" picture mode. For sure, never use "Dynamic," as that will not only deliver awful PQ but will also shorten the life of the tube. Try these settings in "Custom" mode:
> 
> 
> Contrast: 40ish
> 
> Brightness: 45
> 
> Sharpness: 27
> 
> Color: 39
> 
> Tint 50/50
> 
> Color Tone: Normal
> 
> Dnie: try both ways
> 
> 
> I really think if you combine the right cable with the appropriate settings you'll be very satisfied with your picture quality. Keep in mind I arrived at these settings with one of the calibration dvds (Avia or DVE). That's the only way to assure you've got all the settings working together properly. Also, each crt tube set is unique. It's an analog technology and each tube gets calibrated (to some degree) at the factory. Because it's an analog device, each tv's "sweet spot" is different from the others. My settings may be different from what's right for you, ergo the calibration dvds.
> 
> 
> Please let me know what happens.



Well I did that, and was just not 100% sold. So I went and bought the Sony KV34HS420. I really apprecaite all of your help though.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ntzineff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I did that, and was just not 100% sold. So I went and bought the Sony KV34HS420. I really apprecaite all of your help though.



Excellent choice!


I've got the same set and I am fully satisfied.


Cheers!


----------



## patchs

Well CC just set it up and so far the geometry looks fine, then again, I'm not an expert.

My regular DirecTV looks OK, there is some improvement over my old RCA. Kid's cartoons look very sharp.

I can hardly wait for DirecTV to set up the new HD box.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patchs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well CC just set it up and so far the geometry looks fine, then again, I'm not an expert.
> 
> My regular DirecTV looks OK, there is some improvement over my old RCA. Kid's cartoons look very sharp.
> 
> I can hardly wait for DirecTV to set up the new HD box.



Great!


Now do yourself a favor and set the Picture Mode to "Custom" and set Contrast to about 40. This way your tube is protected from being overdriven. Take a look at one of my earlier posts in this thread for suggested settings. You can try them out and see if they work for you between now and the time you enhance your investment in the tv by getting either Avia or DVE to calibrate your set.


----------



## patchs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great!
> 
> 
> Now do yourself a favor and set the Picture Mode to "Custom" and set Contrast to about 40. This way your tube is protected from being overdriven. Take a look at one of my earlier posts in this thread for suggested settings. You can try them out and see if they work for you between now and the time you enhance your investment in the tv by getting either Avia or DVE to calibrate your set.



I'll give it a try tomorrow, thanks!


----------



## TWinbrook46636




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rabbit_Ears* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, the other big news from CES 2006 regarding Slimfits was the arival of the LG Electronics version. The LG Electronics Slimfit was surprisingly similar in styling to the 3079 which gave the illusion that maybe Samsung and LG are somehow partnered on these Slimfit TVs. I took pictures of both the new Samsung and LG slimfits and will post them to this group later.



Anyone have any evidence this LG set actually exists? The press releases from LG at CES made no mention of it.


----------



## biker19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TWinbrook46636* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone have any evidence this LG set actually exists? The press releases from LG at CES made no mention of it.



The manaul for it (30FS4D) is online at the LG web site. It might show up at a BB near you without much fanfare.


----------



## biker19

Anyone have the TX-P3076WH?

A local outlet place has it for $569 and I was wondering if there's any downside? Although not advertised, has anyone got the QAM tuner on this to work?

Being a regular tube I figured this unit is less likely to have geometry issues like the slim fit. The same place has the 30" slim fit for $599.


----------



## TWinbrook46636

...


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *biker19* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone have the TX-P3076WH?
> 
> A local outlet place has it for $569 and I was wondering if there's any downside? Although not advertised, has anyone got the QAM tuner on this to work?
> 
> Being a regular tube I figured this unit is less likely to have geometry issues like the slim fit. The same place has the 30" slim fit for $599.



I have a different model but I have read very good reviews from owners of the whole TX-P line of sets. I would be more comfortable with this one than a Slimit.


$569 sounds like a good price, if it's brand new (no open box either).


I have never read a user confirmation that QAM works on these sets.


----------



## GiantShift

Anyone know if the new 30 inch models that are coming out in March are HDCP compatible?


What about the current slimfits, are they hdcp compatible?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know if the new 30 inch models that are coming out in March are HDCP compatible?
> 
> 
> What about the current slimfits, are they hdcp compatible?



All are HDCP compliant.


----------



## jotwel2

I've had my Slimfit for 3 weeks now, all in all no major complaints.

Picture quality on digital and HD signals is good to very good, HD more like

WOW. i do have a slight bowing problem, still debating with myself to take

it back or not. For the price and really no other problems or complaints, I'm not sure if it would be worth it to return for an LCD. I would give this a rating of

8 out of 10.


----------



## justsc

If you give this an 8 out of 10, then I say keep it. That's a pretty good score to give a new set. There are SM settings that can be adjusted for the bowing, but it may never be perfect. I'm very picky, but I've learned to live with the little bowing on my set.


Congrats on the new set!


----------



## ={<SMOKE>}=

i myself have not had any luck correcting the geometry issues via the service menu, yet some of the people in this post say it is possible. has anyone here had luck fixing the horizontal bowing issues via the service menu? if so, do you have any tips?


----------



## patchs

Since I own the 27-inch model, does it make sense to buy a HDMI cable for my DirecTV HDTV box?

Do the component cables provide the best picture on a 27-inch screen?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patchs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since I own the 27-inch model, does it make sense to buy a HDMI cable for my DirecTV HDTV box?
> 
> Do the component cables provide the best picture on a 27-inch screen?



Not really.


I have found that I get better PQ via component cables. I have an Oppo DVD Player using my HDMI interface.


For a crt I don't believe HDMI provides any better PQ than component.


----------



## DJ-of-E




----------



## gdavisloop

I tried using an HDMI cable from a Samsung DVD player to the TXR3801. This created one new problem: every time the DVD player switches from one menu to another, the TV says "HDMI Audio Not Supported" (which I think is pretty self-explanatory).

--Gary


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdavisloop* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tried using an HDMI cable from a Samsung DVD player to the TXR3801. This created one new problem: every time the DVD player switches from one menu to another, the TV says "HDMI Audio Not Supported" (which I think is pretty self-explanatory).
> 
> --Gary



I've heard this one before. Do you also have your set-up connected to a receiver, and if so how are you connecting and using it?


I suggest you post this in the DVD Player (standard def) forum here at AVS. I bet you can get your answer faqirly easy there.


----------



## dsanbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdavisloop* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I tried using an HDMI cable from a Samsung DVD player to the TXR3801. This created one new problem: every time the DVD player switches from one menu to another, the TV says "HDMI Audio Not Supported" (which I think is pretty self-explanatory).
> 
> --Gary



My SlimFit TV manual says the HDMI "source" must be turned ON BEFORE the TV or else HDMI is NOT recognized.....Are you turning the DVD player on FIRST? If not, try that before digging into the SM of the TV, etc.

I have to turn my H20 on BEFORE my SlimFit, or "HDMI" doesn't appear as an input on the TV menu....Good luck!


----------



## gdavisloop

I'm just taking it at it's word, that this TV doesn't support HDMI audio.

But I have a call into Samsung, so maybe they will have a comment.

--Gary


----------



## Spork

I have my 3079 connected to my cable box via the HDMI and get audio to my TV through it (I am using a Motorola 6412).



Spork


----------



## The Dord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Dord* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm getting the same thing, I get a band like this on the left side of the screen and the right side of the screen. seems like the tube isn't made flat enough or something.
> 
> 
> If I have to return this, I'm going to freak out, this would be crappy item #2 from Circuit City (First, it was a dead pixel in a magnavox 27 inch lcd tv, now its Geometry and ghosting/glow problems in a 30" Samsung Dynaflat TV with HD-Tuner...)



Update: Techinican came out with a new divergence/deflector board. Although it is better, the image isn't perfect or straight with the same overglow.. I wonder if there will be a lawsuit on this? This TV has the worst complaints on it by far, and for $850, I should have a TV free of Geometry/overglow issuies..


Just may be done with TV's altogether, Everytime I buy something, its defective


----------



## mrcool




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcool* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll get my Slimfit TV tomorrow,I'll report the test soon.
> 
> In Thailand and SE Asia, Slimfit TV is "WS-32Z30HE".



I want to comment in a few words *"not good enough for TV,but DVD"*


----------



## jackal772005

Im getting bluish and yellowish colors on the left and right side of the screen, what is this due to, the disguessing coil does not work, to correct this problem.


----------



## broeks

I purchased this TV on December 18th. I noticed the bow at the bottom of the screen when tickers went by. Thought of returning it, but I wanted a set that I could fit in my car if I moved, the others just wouldn't quite do it.


UNFORTUNATELY, the tv decided to stop turning back on today. I get the delightful "melody" sound each time I press the power button, but no image on the screen.


This is very disappointing. My old sanyo 25" inch is still working despite having beer poured in it once, and this one craps out after 38 days.


Someone is coming out to look at it soon, however, I don't want to have recurring problems. Is there any kind of "lemon" law for this sort of thing? I really just want my money back so I can buy something different, but I'm sure it will be a cold day in hell before that ever happens.


----------



## qip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broeks* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I purchased this TV on December 18th. I noticed the bow at the bottom of the screen when tickers went by. Thought of returning it, but I wanted a set that I could fit in my car if I moved, the others just wouldn't quite do it.
> 
> 
> UNFORTUNATELY, the tv decided to stop turning back on today. I get the delightful "melody" sound each time I press the power button, but no image on the screen.
> 
> 
> This is very disappointing. My old sanyo 25" inch is still working despite having beer poured in it once, and this one craps out after 38 days.
> 
> 
> Someone is coming out to look at it soon, however, I don't want to have recurring problems. Is there any kind of "lemon" law for this sort of thing? I really just want my money back so I can buy something different, but I'm sure it will be a cold day in hell before that ever happens.




which model did you buy and a another question for all ,as someone asked before does the 3080 have bowing or geometry issues or is that only for 3079?


----------



## jotwel2

I'm not an expert, just a recent owner of the same TV. I originally had the same colors

but by turning the set off and on several times, and then unplugging the set, it should be corrected the next time it is plugged back in and turned on. The color distortion may be caused by magnetic interference from a speaker or other producer of magnetic fields.

I had this same problem and did the above and haven't had any problem with this since.


----------



## jotwel2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broeks* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I purchased this TV on December 18th. I noticed the bow at the bottom of the screen when tickers went by. Thought of returning it, but I wanted a set that I could fit in my car if I moved, the others just wouldn't quite do it.
> 
> 
> UNFORTUNATELY, the tv decided to stop turning back on today. I get the delightful "melody" sound each time I press the power button, but no image on the screen.
> 
> 
> This is very disappointing. My old sanyo 25" inch is still working despite having beer poured in it once, and this one craps out after 38 days.
> 
> 
> Someone is coming out to look at it soon, however, I don't want to have recurring problems. Is there any kind of "lemon" law for this sort of thing? I really just want my money back so I can buy something different, but I'm sure it will be a cold day in hell before that ever happens.




i also had the same thing happen. My problem was that there is a delay from the time you push the on button, before the set turns on. I was thinking I did not push the button correctly and essentially turning the set back off before it turned on. Since I realized this I have had no problems with it turning on since. Hope this helps.


----------



## jotwel2

This may have been posted before, but I found alot of useful info at the Samsung web site. Under the FAQ area, they have answered quite a few questions that seem to be reoccurring here.


----------



## broeks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jotwel2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i also had the same thing happen. My problem was that there is a delay from the time you push the on button, before the set turns on. I was thinking I did not push the button correctly and essentially turning the set back off before it turned on. Since I realized this I have had no problems with it turning on since. Hope this helps.



In my case, when I press the power button, it makes the melody sound. Then nothing happens for about 25 seconds. Then I push it again, and I get the melody sound again. I've turned it on (melody sound) and then walked away. When I return, I am still disappointed.


----------



## broeks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qip* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> which model did you buy and a another question for all ,as someone asked before does the 3080 have bowing or geometry issues or is that only for 3079?



I'm not sure, there are definetly two different models as the Samsung tech support person needed to know which one I had. I'll check tonight. Perhaps this is the key to getting a set where the reliablility and functionality match the aesthetics and price.


I figured if it was good enough for Dan Marino's closet (commercial), that it'd be good enough for me


----------



## qip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *broeks* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, there are definetly two different models as the Samsung tech support person needed to know which one I had. I'll check tonight. Perhaps this is the key to getting a set where the reliablility and functionality match the aesthetics and price.
> 
> 
> I figured if it was good enough for Dan Marino's closet (commercial), that it'd be good enough for me




are your speakers on the side or bottom


----------



## broeks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qip* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> are your speakers on the side or bottom



Sides


----------



## qip

does anyone have a pic of what these problems are , what does bowing or bad geometry look like ....is it like this in the pic (my poor drawing) Red line for bowing geometry


----------



## jotwel2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qip* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> does anyone have a pic of what these problems are , what does bowing or bad geometry look like ....is it like this in the pic (my poor drawing) Red line for bowing geometry




It would be like drawing #1, not always noticable even with some horizontal graphics. But other times very annoying. It is the only complaint I have with my set.


----------



## Big_Al




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qip* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> which model did you buy and a another question for all ,as someone asked before does the 3080 have bowing or geometry issues or is that only for 3079?



I bought the 3080 around New Years, speakers at the bottom. It has _some_ bowing at the bottom, most pronounced at the center, and only noticeable if there's a ticker or other reference making what should be a straight line. I plan to call for service and see if they can correct this. If not I'll still keep it as a Slimfit is the only 27 or 30 inch TV that will fit in my cabinet these days, and then maybe fool with the service menu controls myself. Otherwise I have no PQ complaints, progressive scan DVD over component vid cables is good and HDTV is very good, esp PBS-HD which seems superior to commercial network HDTV broadcasts.


BTW, I get my HDTV via a Motorola STB from Comcast, only $5 per month even if you have just Basic cable. I wrongly thought I would have to subscribe to digital cable to get this local HDTV service.


----------



## qip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Big_Al* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought the 3080 around New Years, speakers at the bottom. It has _some_ bowing at the bottom, most pronounced at the center, and only noticeable if there's a ticker or other reference making what should be a straight line. I plan to call for service and see if they can correct this. If not I'll still keep it as a Slimfit is the only 27 or 30 inch TV that will fit in my cabinet these days, and then maybe fool with the service menu controls myself. Otherwise I have no PQ complaints, progressive scan DVD over component vid cables is good and HDTV is very good, esp PBS-HD which seems superior to commercial network HDTV broadcasts.
> 
> 
> BTW, I get my HDTV via a Motorola STB from Comcast, only $5 per month even if you have just Basic cable. I wrongly thought I would have to subscribe to digital cable to get this local HDTV service.




hows the PQ on regular digital channels that are not hd.... is it clear like a good old regular tv or do you see any grainy blurry pixelated stuff


----------



## jotwel2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qip* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hows the PQ on regular digital channels that are not hd.... is it clear like a good old regular tv or do you see any grainy blurry pixelated stuff




Most of my DTV signals are pretty sharp. From what I have read, this can very

from broadcaster, as the signals and quality from them are not always the same.

With a little tweaking, my SD pictures are acceptable. Well most anyway. i get my HD thru Adelphia Cable and have no complaints with any of those channels.

have not tried the over the air HD signal, as the towers are approx 50 miles away

I don't think it would be very good anyway.


----------



## Oh_Syx

Hey guys, I'm new to this forum but I was intrigued enough to register. I, like many others here, bought the 30" Slimfit TV and I don't believe I have any of the problems mentioned (though that is likely due to the fact that I don't understand the terminology used [bowing?]) Anyways, I have noticed 2 distinct problems. The first is that on the bottom of the screen, the bottom right corner is slanting downwards. I tried adjusting the tilt but that helped very minimally. The other problem is that the bottom of the screen seems to be cut off. By that I mean when there is text on the very bottom of the screen, I can only see the top half of it. What can I do to fix this problem? Should I buy some sort of DVD or contact Samsung? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jotwel2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oh_Syx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new to this forum but I was intrigued enough to register. I, like many others here, bought the 30" Slimfit TV and I don't believe I have any of the problems mentioned (though that is likely due to the fact that I don't understand the terminology used [bowing?]) Anyways, I have noticed 2 distinct problems. The first is that on the bottom of the screen, the bottom right corner is slanting downwards. I tried adjusting the tilt but that helped very minimally. The other problem is that the bottom of the screen seems to be cut off. By that I mean when there is text on the very bottom of the screen, I can only see the top half of it. What can I do to fix this problem? Should I buy some sort of DVD or contact Samsung? Thanks in advance.



Have you tried to change the picture mode, either thru the settings or from the remote. Also on my cable remote I can change the veiwing Aspect of the incoming picture. It sounds like you may be in a Zoom mode, find the Normal or Stretch mode, and see if the problem is still happening.


----------



## Oh_Syx

No I'm definately in 16:9. The bottom is a little less cut off when I'm in 4:3 but it still exists. The tilt happens in all modes.


----------



## xcr2000

I bought a slimfit tv about 2 weeks ago. I originally bought a phillips 30wide crt hdtv but the thing didn't even turn on when i got home.


I have one question. Luckily i am in the minority with my tv because i only have minor geometry issues (need to look hard to see anything). My question is dealing with what appears to be magnatism. On the right side of my screen i have verticle bowing color lines (about half inch in width). They look slightly bowed. They are not always there, and can go away if i unplug the tv etc.....I see them mostly with my ps2 during black screens (startup b4 the disc starts). The only other time I see them is when it is an EDTV signal and i have the black boxes on the sides. They are barely noticeably in this case. i can get rid of them when viewing EDTV by switching to an analog channel and them back to the EDTV. It seems if i turn off the tv then back on with the ps2 on it helps, and after a few minutes the color goes almost away (with ps2).


Any help is appreciated. Do you guys think i need to buy a degaussing wand to degauss the tv? or is it soemtihng else. I used to have a bose waveradio next to the tv, but i moved that. Now i have my receiver for my home theater next to the right side of the tv, with the front right speaker on top of it (speaker and receiver are about a foot to right of tv and 6 inches down). Thanks.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Oh_Syx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm new to this forum but I was intrigued enough to register. I, like many others here, bought the 30" Slimfit TV and I don't believe I have any of the problems mentioned (though that is likely due to the fact that I don't understand the terminology used [bowing?]) Anyways, I have noticed 2 distinct problems. The first is that on the bottom of the screen, the bottom right corner is slanting downwards. I tried adjusting the tilt but that helped very minimally. The other problem is that the bottom of the screen seems to be cut off. By that I mean when there is text on the very bottom of the screen, I can only see the top half of it. What can I do to fix this problem? Should I buy some sort of DVD or contact Samsung? Thanks in advance.



I believe most of your troubles can be solved via the service menu (SM). But that's not a place for the uninitiated. It would certainly be good to invest in a calibration dvd like Avia or DVE. Even better for newcomers is Sound & Vision's Home Theater Tuneup, which walks you through every step slowly and easily. The adjustments are to the user menu settings like contrast and color, etc. It seems that it would be easy to play with these settings and get the right "mix," but actually it is nearly impossible without one of these discs. They are put out by the pros and when I was done the first time I felt like I had a new tv, and watched all my dvds over again to better appreciate them.


The calibration dvds also contain test patterns that can help mitigate the problems you're describing, specifically overscan (bottom cut off) and horizontal linearity (right side dropping off). My recommendation is that you give your tv a chance to settle, usually at least 100 viewing hours, before calibrating. During this time just be sure to use the "Custom" picture mode and keep Contrast no higher than 45%. For dark pictures adjust Brightness to taste.


During your break-in period, be studying the forum specifically for SM do's and don'ts and tips. This can seem daunting to newcomers, but just read and soak it up - don't try to memorize anything. Even though it's for Sony's, try to scan KenTech's thread on Sony Service Menu "THE SONY SERVICE CODES - Articles, Comments, Discoveries" Just scan the posts to get the flavor. Chances are you'll never dig as deeply as the guys posting to this thread, but you'll get the jist of things. Then, after you begin to get comfortable with the terminology post specific questions about your geometry and overscan issues. In the meantime just try to live with what sounds to be somewhat minor anomalies. My Samsung set still has a little bit of drooping, similar to your description of your lower right corner problem, and some minor overscan issues not unlike your bottom cutoff.


----------



## xcr2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xcr2000* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought a slimfit tv about 2 weeks ago. I originally bought a phillips 30wide crt hdtv but the thing didn't even turn on when i got home.
> 
> 
> I have one question. Luckily i am in the minority with my tv because i only have minor geometry issues (need to look hard to see anything). My question is dealing with what appears to be magnatism. On the right side of my screen i have verticle bowing color lines (about half inch in width). They look slightly bowed. They are not always there, and can go away if i unplug the tv etc.....I see them mostly with my ps2 during black screens (startup b4 the disc starts). The only other time I see them is when it is an EDTV signal and i have the black boxes on the sides. They are barely noticeably in this case. i can get rid of them when viewing EDTV by switching to an analog channel and them back to the EDTV. It seems if i turn off the tv then back on with the ps2 on it helps, and after a few minutes the color goes almost away (with ps2).
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated. Do you guys think i need to buy a degaussing wand to degauss the tv? or is it soemtihng else. I used to have a bose waveradio next to the tv, but i moved that. Now i have my receiver for my home theater next to the right side of the tv, with the front right speaker on top of it (speaker and receiver are about a foot to right of tv and 6 inches down). Thanks.




TTT thanks.


----------



## deadzone

Hiya guys - Long time reader, 1st post.


Guess what?! I bought this set last weekend on Saturday - and it's working perfectly for me! Not one of the problems mentioned have happened with mine. I don't know the specific model number, i'll check when I get home. I am pretty sure it's the 79 though.


HD ota with an amplified antennae and DVD's look simply incredible. It's my first dip into HD so maybe it's just the fact that it's my first time seeing HD, bud damn! It's simply breathtaking to watch stuff in HD!


I have analog cable (no box) and it's really not that bad looking either. Some channels look really bad but I assume it's the network broadcast quality more than my tv. I would say 90 percent of the stuff I watch on cable looks pretty good. I have to say - setting to 16x9 or Pana modes looks really weird and I don't like it, so I generally watch everything in 4x3 if it's not HD of course.







Oddly enough, regular - non-hd stuff looked really bad when I first plugged it in, but it seems to have gotten better over the course of the last couple of days. Is this normal?


The first thing I did was go to "custom" and get the contrast, brightness, color, and sharpness settings under control. Since I did that, things started to sharpen up a little. It really looked bad when viewing analog cable for the first couple of days though. (Maybe setting the custom settings helped?) It's looking a lot better now.


I got a good deal on this Samsung DVD Player and have it connected to this set via HDMI. (sorry can't post links just yet but the model number is DVDHD755) It has HDMI and Component on it and does upconversion.


It upconverts, I don't know how high, but I notice a huge quality difference in DVD's now. They look much different, in an awesome way.







If you can find a good one, this tv is really great for DVD viewing if you have a good player and good, quality connections.


Geometry issues appear to be non-existent. I have been looking at different news channels and sports center with news tickers and they fly right along the whole bottom of the screen the way they should. (This is in 16x9 and 4x3 mode only that I checked though) The zoom and pana settings just look weird so I don't really use them.


I'm thinking the next step is to invest in some calibration software. What do you guys think? I am really loving this set and while I hesitate to recommend given the problems everyone else seems to be having, I still have to. If you can find a good one, it's well worth it from a price/feature standpoint.


I seem to have gotten a good one so be aware that they are out there folks


----------



## xcr2000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deadzone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hiya guys - Long time reader, 1st post.
> 
> 
> Guess what?! I bought this set last weekend on Saturday - and it's working perfectly for me! Not one of the problems mentioned have happened with mine. I don't know the specific model number, i'll check when I get home. I am pretty sure it's the 79 though.
> 
> 
> HD ota with an amplified antennae and DVD's look simply incredible. It's my first dip into HD so maybe it's just the fact that it's my first time seeing HD, bud damn! It's simply breathtaking to watch stuff in HD!
> 
> 
> I have analog cable (no box) and it's really not that bad looking either. Some channels look really bad but I assume it's the network broadcast quality more than my tv. I would say 90 percent of the stuff I watch on cable looks pretty good. I have to say - setting to 16x9 or Pana modes looks really weird and I don't like it, so I generally watch everything in 4x3 if it's not HD of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, regular - non-hd stuff looked really bad when I first plugged it in, but it seems to have gotten better over the course of the last couple of days. Is this normal?
> 
> 
> The first thing I did was go to "custom" and get the contrast, brightness, color, and sharpness settings under control. Since I did that, things started to sharpen up a little. It really looked bad when viewing analog cable for the first couple of days though. (Maybe setting the custom settings helped?) It's looking a lot better now.
> 
> 
> I got a good deal on this Samsung DVD Player and have it connected to this set via HDMI. (sorry can't post links just yet but the model number is DVDHD755) It has HDMI and Component on it and does upconversion.
> 
> 
> It upconverts, I don't know how high, but I notice a huge quality difference in DVD's now. They look much different, in an awesome way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can find a good one, this tv is really great for DVD viewing if you have a good player and good, quality connections.
> 
> 
> Geometry issues appear to be non-existent. I have been looking at different news channels and sports center with news tickers and they fly right along the whole bottom of the screen the way they should. (This is in 16x9 and 4x3 mode only that I checked though) The zoom and pana settings just look weird so I don't really use them.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking the next step is to invest in some calibration software. What do you guys think? I am really loving this set and while I hesitate to recommend given the problems everyone else seems to be having, I still have to. If you can find a good one, it's well worth it from a price/feature standpoint.
> 
> 
> I seem to have gotten a good one so be aware that they are out there folks





great post. i agree with your analysis. I love thwe tv. I jsut have this nagging issue with what i stated above. you have any ideas? what setting did you use for custom?


----------



## deadzone

In response to xcr2000 -


I can check the settings tonight when I get home from work for you and I will post them. I should tell you that I have a fairly dark living room in the middle of the house that I watch this tv in and so it may be brighter than what you would prefer. Not by much though, as I don't like to turn the contrast/brightness settings too high. (I generally don't set either of them over 50)


RE: Possible magnetism problems...


Like a true nerd, I read this entire thread, and I remember seeing something about a problem like this in which they unplugged the set for a couple of minutes and then plugged it back in. When they did this, it degaussed the set and fixed the problem. I think I also remember another instance in which they had to call a tech out who was able to fix the problem by replacing something I think. It's a big thread, so I could be confusing that problem with another one though. Man - I hope that helps, you are so close to have a good one like I do, from what it sounds like!







If I see or hear anything regarding that issue and our tv - I will get in touch with you.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deadzone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hiya guys - Long time reader, 1st post.
> 
> 
> Guess what?! I bought this set last weekend on Saturday - and it's working perfectly for me! Not one of the problems mentioned have happened with mine...
> 
> 
> ...It's simply breathtaking to watch stuff in HD!
> 
> 
> ...Oddly enough, regular - non-hd stuff looked really bad when I first plugged it in, but it seems to have gotten better over the course of the last couple of days. Is this normal?
> 
> 
> The first thing I did was go to "custom" and get the contrast, brightness, color, and sharpness settings under control. Since I did that, things started to sharpen up a little. It really looked bad when viewing analog cable for the first couple of days though. (Maybe setting the custom settings helped?) It's looking a lot better now.
> 
> 
> ...I'm thinking the next step is to invest in some calibration software. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> ...I am really loving this set and while I hesitate to recommend given the problems everyone else seems to be having, I still have to. If you can find a good one, it's well worth it from a price/feature standpoint.
> 
> 
> I seem to have gotten a good one so be aware that they are out there folks



Using the Custom mode helps to improve picture quality. Adjusting the settings in Custom mode delivers even better picture quality.


Calibration S/W - a great investment. And not just for the initial calibration. Settings drift over time and re-calibrating at least once a year is recommended. For beginners I heartily recommend Sound & Vision's Home Theater Tuneup - it's easy to understand and follow. If you feel adventurous, try Avia or DVE. These discs are a bit more difficult to follow but go into much deeper detail, with more test patterns than the Home Theater Tuneup. Give your set a break-in period of about 100 viewing hours before calibrating. The tv "settles in" so to speak, and the PQ tends to improve over time.


I always say "when you get a good Samsung set you've got a real gem!" I've got an earlier model 27" set and I still enjoy watching this set, even though I use a Sony 34" most of the time.


Have Fun!


----------



## deadzone

justsc - Thanks for the calibration advice.







I suppose I have to order one of those discs now, since I want the best possible picture I can get. I doubt I could get the wifey to agree to professional calibration - but a disc would do the trick I guess, and would be the cheaper option for the moment.


The Custom setting issue:


I switched it to that and adjusted it from there just as you suggested should be done. I did this when I first fired her up.







I hate the pre-set modes on most tv's, as most of the levels are set way too high, which causes eye strain and an unnatural picture. (At least for me it does!)


Oh yeah btw - you have that High Scan 34 inch Sony? God I drooled and drooled over that set for months! I was like this close to buying one of those but my common sense took over and made me realize that the size of that monstrosity would not work out well in my small living room. I think my viewing distance is at max - 6 to 7 foot. I don't think I would have seen the benefits of the high scan feature on that tv. As soon as I set up the Sammy 30 inch set, I knew that it was the right size for my room. I considered an addition to the house for like 10 seconds then realized my wife would kill me.







heheh LOL


----------



## Dandingo

Supposedly the new 81 model clears up the geometry issues....accordng to the reviewers on the Circuit City website. Any one else know where I can get one of these other than Circuit City?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deadzone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> justsc - Thanks for the calibration advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I have to order one of those discs now, since I want the best possible picture I can get. I doubt I could get the wifey to agree to professional calibration - but a disc would do the trick I guess, and would be the cheaper option for the moment.



It's a critical investment, and it made a big difference for me. But keep in mind it is in no way a substitute for a professional (ISF) calibration. I intend to get that done someday when I have $350 to throw around.



> Quote:
> Oh yeah btw - you have that High Scan 34 inch Sony? God I drooled and drooled over that set for months! I was like this close to buying one of those but my common sense took over and made me realize that the size of that monstrosity would not work out well in my small living room. I think my viewing distance is at max - 6 to 7 foot. I don't think I would have seen the benefits of the high scan feature on that tv. As soon as I set up the Sammy 30 inch set, I knew that it was the right size for my room. I considered an addition to the house for like 10 seconds then realized my wife would kill me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heheh LOL



I have it in the master bedroom, about 12' X 10'. I was going to get either a 30" WS or a 32" 4:3, but when I saw the 34" set I was sold, and my wife agreed! I dread the day I have to move that thing, but it sure puts out a nice picture. The Samsung PQ gives the Sony a real good run for the money. When I decide to go bigger I will be looking closely at Samsung's large direct view LCD sets.


Cheers!


----------



## sye46

I just recently bought the SAMSUNG TX-R3079WH


I can't seem to calibrate this thing correctly. Everytime I think I got it, something else is wrong on the screen. For those that calibrated their screen using the Service Menu, can you post your settings??


PLEASE?!?!?


Thanks!


----------



## dsanbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sye46* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just recently bought the SAMSUNG TX-R3079WH
> 
> 
> I can't seem to calibrate this thing correctly. Everytime I think I got it, something else is wrong on the screen. For those that calibrated their screen using the Service Menu, can you post your settings??
> 
> 
> PLEASE?!?!?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



sye46....

Please keep in mind EVERY set is different, so someone else's setting(s) may NOT be the same as yours; using them as a base reference is another story...

BE SURE to WRITE DOWN ALL SETTINGS PRIOR TO MAKING ADJUSTMENTS!! If you "goof", you won't have any "default" settings to go back to!! Good luck!

I'm just now starting to calibrate my 27" Slim-Fit with the Avia disc...I'm still a bit timid about scoping out the SM (hey, I still like to have someone over my shoulder when I "hack" my XP registry...!







)


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sye46* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just recently bought the SAMSUNG TX-R3079WH
> 
> 
> I can't seem to calibrate this thing correctly. Everytime I think I got it, something else is wrong on the screen. For those that calibrated their screen using the Service Menu, can you post your settings??
> 
> 
> PLEASE?!?!?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



You need to give your set a break-in period before doing anything. About 100 hours of viewing time is good.


Then, use a calibration disc to get your user settings set appropriately. This is invaluable!


Then consider venturing into the SM. You may well find that once your set is properly calibrated with either Avia or DVE, that it looks fantastic just the way it is.


Take all of this very slowly.


Sharing & Using SM settings - your tv is an analog device. At the factory each and every tv is calibrated individually before shipping. And each set may be unique in the values entered to make it look correct to the tech. There are no default SM settings. Using someone's else's settings could easily make your set look worse. Before you do anything in the SM, record the values of every setting you intend to look into - before tweaking it. Don't become a statistic and be added to the list of folks who've totally messed-up their sets because they didn't record their SM values first.


----------



## sye46




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You need to give your set a break-in period before doing anything. About 100 hours of viewing time is good.
> 
> 
> Then, use a calibration disc to get your user settings set appropriately. This is invaluable!
> 
> 
> Then consider venturing into the SM. You may well find that once your set is properly calibrated with either Avia or DVE, that it looks fantastic just the way it is.
> 
> 
> Take all of this very slowly.
> 
> 
> Sharing & Using SM settings - your tv is an analog device. At the factory each and every tv is calibrated individually before shipping. And each set may be unique in the values entered to make it look correct to the tech. There are no default SM settings. Using someone's else's settings could easily make your set look worse. Before you do anything in the SM, record the values of every setting you intend to look into - before tweaking it. Don't become a statistic and be added to the list of folks who've totally messed-up their sets because they didn't record their SM values first.



I'm one of the folks who didn't record the SM values... oh well... I'll pick up one of those discs and see what it can do.


thanks!!


----------



## crcostel

I saw the 2779, 3079, and 3081 at CC tonight. Even though it was off a store feed, you could see the problems when it went 2.35:1 widescreen.



It seemed to me that the 3081 had the worst geometry problems of the three - ironic considering its the newest. The 3079 had some major problems too ... both had a slope up at the center-left.


The 2779 on the other hand was mostly problem-free. I was wondering if anyone else noticed this and if there's a reason why a 4:3 would have fewer problems.


Thanks,

Chris


----------



## riffjim4069

Samsung is shipping me a TX-R3081WH to replace a TX-P2675WH (ATSC/QAM) that died (power supply) during its last month on warranty...long story trying to get on-site service in my area, but the folks I dealt with at Samsung are top-notch. Anyway, I looked over the spec sheet and noticed it has an ATSC tuner but it failed to mention anything about digital QAM support. Just checking to see if this set will also decode digital cable in-the-clear?


Thanks...


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riffjim4069* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Samsung is shipping me a TX-R3081WH to replace a TX-P2675WH (ATSC/QAM) that died (power supply) during its last month on warranty...long story trying to get on-site service in my area, but the folks I dealt with at Samsung are top-notch. Anyway, I looked over the spec sheet and noticed it has an ATSC tuner but it failed to mention anything about digital QAM support. Just checking to see if this set will also decode digital cable in-the-clear?
> 
> 
> Thanks...



The existence, or lack thereof, of a QAM tuner in these sets has been debated heatedly here. There has been no clear input from actual owners that have attempted to use a QAM tuner on these sets. I have been back and forth with a trusted Samsung insider who claims these sets have QAM, but this has been disputed by others who say there's no clear proof.


Did you say that your 26" set has a QAM tuner?


I am sorry that I can't give you a definitive answer on this. I guess it's "pay your quarter and take your chances..."


----------



## riffjim4069




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The existence, or lack thereof, of a QAM tuner in these sets has been debated heatedly here. There has been no clear input from actual owners that have attempted to use a QAM tuner on these sets. I have been back and forth with a trusted Samsung insider who claims these sets have QAM, but this has been disputed by others who say there's no clear proof.
> 
> 
> Did you say that your 26" set has a QAM tuner?
> 
> 
> I am sorry that I can't give you a definitive answer on this. I guess it's "pay your quarter and take your chances..."



Thanks! I'll post after the set arrives. I purchased my last set, TX-P2675WH, after reading it supported ATSC and digital QAM from the spec sheet. However, when I got it home the digital QAM feature did not work and, in fact, there were no references to digital QAM anywhere in the owners manual. After a dozen calls into tech support, an engineer at Samsung finally e-mailed me the firmware fix and it worked like a charm.


----------



## biker19

All the hardware should be there to do QAM, it's just a matter of the software to arrange the 0s and 1s in the proper order when they come in QAM format vs. OTA HD.


----------



## dogg

I'm really trying to absorb some of the knowlege from this board about this particular TV, and HD in general. Please excuse a dumb question about the antennae.

This set has a built in HD tuner, and I will have to rent a set top box from the local cable company to receive HD broadcasts.

Will I now also have to buy some kind of antennae for my roof to go along with these tuners?

Thanks for helping a layman.


----------



## biker19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm really trying to absorb some of the knowlege from this board about this particular TV, and HD in general. Please excuse a dumb question about the antennae.
> 
> This set has a built in HD tuner, and I will have to rent a set top box from the local cable company to receive HD broadcasts.
> 
> Will I now also have to buy some kind of antennae for my roof to go along with these tuners?
> 
> Thanks for helping a layman.



You would only need the antenna and the built in tuner if you don't get what you want via the cable/STB connection. If the channel lineup and quality from the cable company is good enough for you, you need nothing else.


Many people, especially those within range of several TV markets, get an antenna and tune in OTA to get a better picture and get channels not offered anywhere else.


----------



## dogg

Biker19,


Thanks a lot for your response. I'm just about cross eyed trying to read each and every post so that I can keep my dumb questions to a minimum. There is an immense amount of knowledge on this forum, but sometimes I need a translation.


Obviously, the antennae option was something totally new to me. Having to buy and install an antennae and then lease the cable stb to compare which offers the most HD channels, and which offers better HD reception, sure seems like an awkward and expensive trial and error method to determine the best reception choice.


Really wanted to take the leap into HD, so I'm heading to CC to take a look at this set, but apparently the real proof lies in each individual's out of box experience vs what you see on the show room floor. For those of us not so technically gifted, we might be better served to wait until some of these issues are resolved.


Thanks again for your comments.

.


----------



## biker19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Obviously, the antennae option was something totally new to me. Having to buy and install an antennae and then lease the cable stb to compare which offers the most HD channels, and which offers better HD reception, sure seems like an awkward and expensive trial and error method to determine the best reception choice.
> 
> 
> .



If you trust other people's opinion go to the HDTV section for your area and see what people say about OTA reception vs. cable offerings.


Some trial and error can be had free - if you are real close to a TV transmitter just stick a metal paper clip into the antenna input of the TV and see what you get.









You can always go to the nearest Radio Schack and get a simple indoor antenna. If that doesn't work out just return the antenna.


----------



## dogg

Thanks again Biker19. You've been a big help. By the way, you live in a beautiful part of the country. Was stationed near there many years ago.


----------



## jackal772005

I hate all of you I never noticed bowing on my hdtv until i read about it here and now I see some i never seen until someone pointed it out.


----------



## dogg

Went to CC yesterday to see the 30 " Samsung Slim Fit. They only had the 27" on display. Must admit that it is a fine looking piece of equipment, but the "bowing" of text at the bottom of the screen was worse than just plain old noticeable.


Probably going to shift gears any way, and look into an HD monitor only and use the cable set top box.


----------



## ={<SMOKE>}=




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dogg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Went to CC yesterday to see the 30 " Samsung Slim Fit. They only had the 27" on display. Must admit that it is a fine looking piece of equipment, but the "bowing" of text at the bottom of the screen was worse than just plain old noticeable.
> 
> 
> Probably going to shift gears any way, and look into an HD monitor only and use the cable set top box.



the bowing on my 30" slim fit is unbearable. i just got off the phone with samsung customer service and they have scheduled a technician to come out to look at the tv. i know the tec won't be able to fix the problem, so i'm hoping to get a new set out of the deal. i really wish i could get my money back and get a sony, but that's not going to happen... does samsung even have other 30" 16:9 hdtv's with hdmi inputs?


----------



## biker19

The regular tube Dynaflat 3075 and 3076 of 04 vintage have HDMI. It would be tough to get one of those new.


----------



## jackal772005

can anyone tell the best service menu settings for the 30 inch samsung slimfit?


----------



## joice2006

first time here. good forum.


I need help to choose from Sony KV-30HS420 and samsung slimfit TX-R3079WH and toshiba 30" hf85 . sony and samsung are the same price, toshiba is $100 less.


The bowing on the samsung demo really shocked me---terrible!!!!! I gave up on the spot.


Later the salesperson promised me if I'd like to get one,he can open boxs for me to try and help me for the settings as well.


I went through this thread and not everyone has this geometric problem, and I profer build-in tuner.


Well, is it worth taking a chance? how do you choose from the 3 above? what kind of settings should be done there?


----------



## dsanbo

joice2006...

I have the 27" version of the Samsung...and LOVE it!! I ran the Avia calibration disc on it last week and found minimum geometry issues; they were easily corrected with proper contrast/brightness settings....I didn't even need to go into the SM for "touch-up"!! This....after literally dragging the boxed set over my snow-covered walkway (didn't have a handcart...and I can't lift over 40 lbs.) and "ker-chucking" it up a flight of stairs in my house (not roughly, just clumsily....one...step...at....a....time). End of the day...Aside from the fact it's not a 16:9 screen....I'm a very happy camper with the Sammy (BTW...I also have a Samsung 26" widescreen that's been keeping me happy for over a year....







) Not having had any experiences with the Sony or Toshiba....my opinion is limited, to say the least....But good luck with whatever you decide.....


----------



## biker19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joice2006* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> first time here. good forum.
> 
> 
> I need help to choose from Sony KV-30HS420 and samsung slimfit TX-R3079WH and toshiba 30" hf85 . sony and samsung are the same price, toshiba is $100 less.
> 
> 
> The bowing on the samsung demo really shocked me---terrible!!!!! I gave up on the spot.
> 
> 
> Later the salesperson promised me if I'd like to get one,he can open boxs for me to try and help me for the settings as well.
> 
> 
> I went through this thread and not everyone has this geometric problem, and I profer build-in tuner.
> 
> 
> Well, is it worth taking a chance? how do you choose from the 3 above? what kind of settings should be done there?



Quite soon both Sony and Toshiba will have versions of those TVs with a tuner built in - it might be a good idea to wait for the Sony with the tuner.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joice2006* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> first time here. good forum.
> 
> 
> I need help to choose from Sony KV-30HS420 and samsung slimfit TX-R3079WH and toshiba 30" hf85 . sony and samsung are the same price, toshiba is $100 less.
> 
> 
> ...Later the salesperson promised me if I'd like to get one,he can open boxs for me to try and help me for the settings as well.
> 
> 
> ...Well, is it worth taking a chance? how do you choose from the 3 above? what kind of settings should be done there?



Having a salesperson willing to open boxes to find a good set puts you one step ahead of most shoppers already. However, I wouldn't promise to purchase before looking inside.


If the store is an authorized resellerand the sets are "new, in the box," I'd promise to buy if the salesperson and I together found a set to my liking. This kind of customer service is rare, and should be rewarded with a purchase if all works out.


----------



## trafick

Hello All,


Well, I bought this TV before I found this forum and yes, I did have some convergence and geometry issues. I went into the SM and was able to "tweak" away all but the slightest center bow that the DW can't seem to see. I also have small convergence issues on the side when regular cable is stretched but with a DVD player hooked up to the HDMI port, or when watching HD it's pretty much a non-issue.


I mentioned the DW because this is her TV and if momma's happy, everyone is happy. She watches mostly strecthed cable and says it looks fine. She says I'm too picky anywho. As far as the color of the side bars in 4:3, it changes from station to station. I always thought that this was a station setting. I heard that the blacks are easier on the eyes but the gray is easier on the TV.


I still have until the 22nd to return it but unless it totally craps out on me, I don't think I will. For the $810 I paid for it, it makes a great bedroom TV. BTW: the big game looked better on this then on my 52", I thought.


----------



## jackal772005

Samsung Slimfit 30" TX-R3079WH



I went into the service menu, and messed everything up can anyone here give me the default settings, (moslty the deflection option). If you dont know how to reach service menu


Turn of power, press mute 1-8-2 than power



It would make me feel really good.


thank you for your help


----------



## andydumi

Is there a way to disable some of the inputs from the cycle when the "source" button is pressed?

we have something hooked up to hdmi and s-video and component, but cycling through 4 RCA inputs every time we switch around gets annoying.


on another note, after about a month of watching now, and a good session with avia and the service menu i was able to eliminate all geometry problems that i could see. overall i am very pleased with the set. and at little over 700 around xmas, it is a steal (the 3079wh).


----------



## playstat88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there a way to disable some of the inputs from the cycle when the "source" button is pressed?
> 
> we have something hooked up to hdmi and s-video and component, but cycling through 4 RCA inputs every time we switch around gets annoying.
> 
> 
> on another note, after about a month of watching now, and a good session with avia and the service menu i was able to eliminate all geometry problems that i could see. overall i am very pleased with the set. and at little over 700 around xmas, it is a steal (the 3079wh).



yup, press the "TV/COMP" button in the top center of the remote. That switches from component 1 to component 2 to HDMI. Unfortunately, looks like your hookup in s-video will only be accessed through source (unless there is a way to change this which i am unaware of). I love my slimfit too!


----------



## GiantShift

I heard that as of march 2006 all new HDTVs over 25" are required to have digital tuners.


Are the new slimfit models coming out in march going to have digital tuners? I could have swore I read an article somewhere that said so but I can't find it on google.


----------



## deadzone

I think I am convinced about something with this tv now since I have had it for a couple of weeks.


It takes it a couple of days to "break in" or something. When I initially hooked it up and turned it on - It really looked bad. Not in a conventinal way - it just looked bad. Grainy and ugly you know. I immediately went to the custom setting and turned down some of the adjustments and it made an immediate difference. It didn't stop there though - It seemed to look better and better as the days went by. Now it looks outstanding in both HD and Non-HD format.


Here's what makes me think this:


I only had the standard cable to start off with. After a couple of days it was looking really great. Definitely better than my old 27 inch flat screen tv that I had. (Not HD)


I then purchased an HD amplified Antennae and hooked that up. HD didn't look that great to start out with to me. Then I played with the custom settings and it looked better. By the next day - it was simply incredible how good it looked in HD. I mean simply jaw-dropping amazing to view.







It took a little while for it to dial in though.


Finally, after getting the HD bug, I went to Cox and signed up for pretty much everything they offered in HD and got an HD set top box. I took it home, plugged it in via Component (Sadly that is the only kind of receiver they had) and I must say, I was not blown away initially. I told my wife in fact that I wasn't going to pay for all of it if it wasn't going to look any better than my OTA channels. Then I decided to play with the custom settings and it looked better and by the weekend for the Superbowl party - it looked beyond incredible. People were raving about how great it looked and a few even were considering buying the set themselves. So again it seems to take a day or two for the tv to warm up and adjust to the new settings and set ups.


I am still really happy and satisfied with my set. It's been outstanding for me and I am thourghly enjoying my new HD quality programs.


----------



## rcs476

You know, I have been thinking about this purchase over and over again. Now, I am two or three weeks out of my return period. I got it for a great price ($699), but this crap is not worth the amount of money that I saved.


At this point I would have gladly spent 1300 for a similar TV with no problems and ALL of the inputs. Video 2 and 3 (I think it's those two) are just diagrams as to where they should have been put on the back of the TV, yet they were programmed into the set, my optical out is really just a pretty red light that cannot transfer the HDMI audio to my home theater system. I have a friggin blotch of color in the lower left corner that even when trying their "standard form answer" fix, does not go away.


The design of the TV is beautiful... but that is the ONLY thing it has going for it at this point. It is my main TV in my living room, eventually would have become a bedroom TV as I would have purchased a larger screened LCD for the living room, it WOULD have been a samsung, but I am so disgusted by this product that I do not think I would purchase another Samsung set again.


I even went as far as to go in the service menu to try to correct the geometry using a DVE disc... it's not possible to get rid of the bowing.... sure, it can be cut down. But you cannot get rid of it if you have it.


The picture has been corrected (color/contrast) and even though the picture looks great, my eyes still wander to the corner blotch and to the bowing on the bottom.... this is causing me stress.










I need to call samsung and try to figure something out with them... but I do not want this TV anymore.


To anybody seriously reading this thread and still considering buying one of the Slimfit sets, stay away from this thing... it's not worth it, even if it were $499.


----------



## biker19




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I heard that as of march 2006 all new HDTVs over 25" are required to have digital tuners.
> 
> 
> Are the new slimfit models coming out in march going to have digital tuners? I could have swore I read an article somewhere that said so but I can't find it on google.



All the slim fits already have ATSC tuners - the only thing that might change is that Samsung might modify them to have them QAM capable also.


----------



## benlin

I don't know if this has been mentioned already, but Samsung provides free warrantee service for its TV's that are 27" and larger.


I bought a 27" last Friday but it wasted a lot of screen space as black borders in either 4:3 or 16:9 display mode, and so I exchanged it for one of the last 30" sets from Circuit City (Rockville, MD) on Saturday night for under $810 on sale, which fills up the screen for some local broadcasts and the latest DVD movies. As many have found, the 30" turned out to have a minor but irritating geometry distortion in the lower right corner (mostly to my wife). It may have been an older delivery held back due to box packing damage, which turned to be minor. (I later went back to the Rockville Circuit City and put their floor set on 4:3 display and found that it had even more obvious bend type of distortion across the entire lower quarter of their demo set, which was not obvious in 16:9 or panorama display -- possibly fixable by stretching the lower corners.)


After reading various posts across the web including much of this AVSForum thread, someone's comment led me to seek Samsung's customer service number (1-800-726-7864) for electronics/TVs on the web which I called on Monday afternoon. Circuit City had run out of replacements until I was next free on the following weekend, and I wanted to keep the set if it was potentially "fixable" as it appeared. Samsung gave me a local service place which we called (Samsung did not called as arranged). A technican (with an apprentice) who had training from Samsung came on Thursday night and made adjustments using the service menu (has a test pattern under "options") with me watching and taking notes that rendered the distortion inconspicuous.


Our set was the fifth worked on by the tech, and he was coming to Maryland (just over 7 mile drive from Falls Church, Virginia) because we didn't have a local Samsung affiliate service shop in the Washington, DC suburbs. Apparently, all crts seem to have geometry problems, but the Samsung "SlimFit" does tend to have more. It's a trade off for the smaller size.


I'm now very happy with the set, particularly as my wife did not want a larger or deeper (i.e., not "SlimFit" type Sony CRT) set in the same location. The picture is pretty nice. I was originally going to buy an analog Sony WEGA crt, but Samsung HDTV "Slimfit" looked better due to the high definition broadcast reception. My wife was sold immediately. As other manufacturers were not yet selling crt HDTVs with an integrated HD tuner, my best alternative would have been the larger and heavier Sony monitor with the additional HDTV tuner box, at additional expense and moving difficulty -- in addition to the opposition of my wife as it would rrequire more space in a crowded living room.


IIRC, the service menu commands used by the tech are as I found on the web:


For Samsung:


With the set ON, press Power-Mute-1-8-2-Power in quick succession.

If the set is already off, press Mute-1-8-2-Power.


The service menu will appear for the input you were viewing before keying the above sequence in a minute or less.


Use the CH up the CH down and the select keys to navigate the Service Menu. Press MENU to return to the main Service Menu after viewing individual functions.


Later, you will use the VOL(+) and VOL(-) keys to change the Service Menu values.


The tech's most important adjustments in my case involved the lower and upper corner and vertical amp (width?) and height settings under "deflection," after first using "options" to turn the test display on and off. You'll want to check the display out of service menu mode repeatedly to get an accurate idea of the adjustments' impact. Using the service menu may void warrantee, and if you do, you should write down the factory values before fiddling around.


Hope this post helps,


Ben Lin

Bethesda, MD


----------



## trafick

Thanks Ben, I second your thoughts on this TV. All mine needed was a little tweaking and it's now working great!


----------



## jackal772005

Is there a way to fix the bowing? I can see it on top of the screen and the sides.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benlin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...After reading various posts across the web including much of this AVSForum thread, someone's comment led me to seek Samsung's customer service number (1-800-726-7864) for electronics/TVs on the web which I called on Monday afternoon.
> 
> 
> ...Samsung gave me a local service place which we called (Samsung did not called as arranged). A technican (with an apprentice) who had training from Samsung came on Thursday night and made adjustments using the service menu (has a test pattern under "options") with me watching and taking notes that rendered the distortion inconspicuous.
> 
> 
> ...I'm now very happy with the set...
> 
> 
> ...The tech's most important adjustments in my case involved the lower and upper corner and vertical amp (width?) and height settings under "deflection," after first using "options" to turn the test display on and off. You'll want to check the display out of service menu mode repeatedly to get an accurate idea of the adjustments' impact. Using the service menu may void warrantee, and if you do, you should write down the factory values before fiddling around.
> 
> 
> Hope this post helps,
> 
> 
> Ben Lin
> 
> Bethesda, MD



Very good post!


I have tried so often to convince unhappy owners to call Samsung and make their issues known. I realize there are exceptions, but for the most part Samsung is a very responsive organization and sincerely desires satisfied customers.


I've also tried to help users know that nearly all of the reported geometry problems are fixable through the SM.


I hope your post encourages owners to call Samsung and that potential buyers will feel a little less fearful purchasing Samsung sets. For now, I cannot recommend SlimFit sets until Samsung gets its QC right, but Samsung makes non-SlimFit sets that are absolute gems.


----------



## jackal772005

When I go into menu what soul I focus on to fix these geometry issues?



Do you know what it's called when the image moves up and down on the bottom and and top of the screen, like when you move something over the the image it begins to shake or expands beyound its original size?


v-sc

v-lin

Can these be the problem.?


----------



## squonk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *waltchan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> .


----------



## ={<SMOKE>}=

okay, i'm getting mixed messages here. some people are claiming the geometry issues are fixable via the service menu and others say that the vertical bowing can be fixed, but there is nothing you can do about the horizontal bowing. which one is it?


----------



## rcs476




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *={}=* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> okay, i'm getting mixed messages here. some people are claiming the geometry issues are fixable via the service menu and others say that the vertical bowing can be fixed, but there is nothing you can do about the horizontal bowing. which one is it?



The vertical geometry issues can be corrected with some patience and a calibration disc. If you wanted to go that route.


The horizontal bowing on the bottom of the screen can certainly be cleaned up, but I do not think it can be completely eliminated.


I am going to be having a technician associate with the store come in and look at my set. If they can not correct the set to my liking, I can either exchange it for a new one or take a store credit towards a different set. I most certainly will be choosing the latter of the two if they are unable to fix it.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rcs476* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The vertical geometry issues can be corrected with some patience and a calibration disc. If you wanted to go that route.
> 
> 
> The horizontal bowing on the bottom of the screen can certainly be cleaned up, but I do not think it can be completely eliminated.
> 
> 
> I am going to be having a technician associate with the store come in and look at my set. If they can not correct the set to my liking, I can either exchange it for a new one or take a store credit towards a different set. I most certainly will be choosing the latter of the two if they are unable to fix it.



This is a very good answer.


You'll never reach perfection with an analog device. Even if you get infinitessimally close, the settings will drift over time requiring re-calibration about once per year.


Oftentimes horizontal lines behaving badly can require a trained pro using special magnets under the hood.


----------



## riffjim4069




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riffjim4069* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Samsung is shipping me a TX-R3081WH to replace a TX-P2675WH (ATSC/QAM) that died (power supply) during its last month on warranty...



The set is being delivered this Wednesday...can't wait! Thanks for all the good info in this thread!


----------



## Steve_Smith

Folks - I tried searching for my answer but search is not working this morning. I just bought the 27" slimfit. It's great, so far. I have solid OTA HD and digital channels. My one problem is this: How do I key-in digital channel numbers like 3.1 or 3-1. I can't find the separator button and nothing in the documentation helps. Also, is there a way to put up a channel list and pick the next channel to watch if the "guide" is empty? So far I'm only able to pick a channel from the guide screen if the guide contains some program information.


----------



## Krye

Heya all. First post!


Anyways, so I was in the market for a new TV after my previous started making a buzzsaw noise anytime any kind of white was on the screen. Problem is, I have a space requirement therefore I needed a tv that would fit my space. The Slimfit looked like the answer. After reading this thread I decided to check out the Slimfits at a store myself. The two on display at Best Buy were set to 100/100 contrast/brightness and looked terrible with the incredibles dvd they were looping. I started tweaking the display and soon enough I made it look great! Finally I said what the heck, I can always return it, and bought the 27" (the 30" was too wide for my space







).


Got it home and immediately started tweaking and adjusting the settings until I got a clean, sharp picture I was happy with. I flipped it to CNN and checked for "the bump" but could not detect it! Either I have horrible eye-sight or got a I got very lucky.


Either way I've had it for almost a week now and couldn't be happier. With everything hooked up via component (Charter cable was nice enough to disable DVI on my DVR cable box) everything looks great.


BTW, I noticed also the video inputs switching thing that can be annoying but the easiest solution I see is instead of cycling with the input button, simply hit the menu and choose your input that way. Not only is it faster but you can select the component inputs this way. Either way it is not a problem with me as I have an external switch for all my devices so the tv always stays on component.


Thanx to everyone that has posted!


----------



## fatcat4009

I have been quietly monitoring this thread for the past 2.5 weeks and I won't have to do it anymore. I bought my Slimfit exactly 2.5 weeks ago and have been fighting every urge in my body to take it back. Here's how it went:


1. I take it out of the boxpicture is ok but I'm not thrilled considering the price I paid. I do some tweaking, get better cables, etc. Picture looks a little better.









2. Read this forum and immediately notice the geometry issues everyone is talking about. It looks horrible when accessing any screen with horizontal lines.







My TIVO menu was cut off and terribly bent. My wife and I decide we can live with thisnot that bad.









3. Picture is still not making me do back flips so I start thinking about the 3 open item Slim fits that were available at BB the night I got this TV. I even asked myself that night, Why would someone return this TV?.







Now I'm really starting to worry and strongly considering giving them another to sell.

4. AH HA I find a bad Svideo cable from my TIVO and picture improves greatly. I guess still not convinced.









5. We are now nearing 2.5 weeks with this TV. I now notice a blue blob in the upper right hand corner. Has that always been there? It's really only noticeable on the orange TIVO menu. Check a DVD with a white menuyup it's still there.









6. OK now I'm done with this TV. I gave it too many chances. It's going back!










Took the TV back to best buy and got the 32 Samsung LCD monitor. People there were super friendly as if they knew the pain this TV causes! Sure it cost's about 800 bucks more, but with 36 months financing that pennies in the bucket. It doesn't have build in HD, but WOW the screen looks awesome!







Watched TV and a DVD last night and I was very impressed!. As you would expect no geometry issues and even my SD Direct TV signal looks sweet. I wish I could get that 2.5 weeks of my life back, but oh well guess not.


If anyone is out there like me is sitting on the fence with TVjust don't do it. You know it's not going to work and you are going to have to sacrifice the quality of the picture for a great set of features on a HDTV at a tube price. As many have already said this one is a loser. Just save your money until you can get a DLP, Plasma or LCD TV and pick up a cheap tube tv to get you by.


That's my SlimFit rantback to Wedding Crashers on my nice, light, awesome 32 LCD! (Deep sigh of relief!)


----------



## justsc

Being a committed Samsung fan, it grieves me to see so many having trouble with the SlimFit sets. While I cannot recommend them (yet), I have seen more than enough positive posts to know that not all SlimFits are bad.


If you live close to a reseller with a good return policy then it might not be a waste of time to try one out - especially if it's a size limitation thing. And don't be shy about returning it - that's why they have these return policies.


One thing I know first hand - if you get a good Samsung crt, you've got a real gem.


----------



## Steve_Smith

For me the 27" slimfit is the perfect bedroom tv. It fits my pre-existing tallboy ent. center to a "T" and slides back plenty far enough to close the doors. (High marks from the wife.)


I have no problems with geometry and "bowing" of vertical or horizontal lines yet (I did see evidence of this on the store display.)


I only wish to directly key-in digital sub-channels with the remote and can't do it. (No decimal or dash key.)


----------



## mrcool

I think that Slimfit TV 27" version has no PQ problem as 30".

So if you guy want a slim tv ,choose 27" version.


----------



## dsanbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Being a committed Samsung fan, it grieves me to see so many having trouble with the SlimFit sets. While I cannot recommend them (yet), I have seen more than enough positive posts to know that not all SlimFits are bad.
> 
> 
> If you live close to a reseller with a good return policy then it might not be a waste of time to try one out - especially if it's a size limitation thing. And don't be shy about returning it - that's why they have these return policies.
> 
> 
> One thing I know first hand - if you get a good Samsung crt, you've got a real gem.



Gotta agree with justsc on this one.....Maybe it's the luck of the draw....but my 27" SlimFit is performing without a hitch...I ran the Avia disc through all the video calibrations and found I had to do MINIMUM "tweaking" anywhere down the line....Compared to my 26" Sammy widescreen in my living room....it's impossible to detect any difference in PQ....

Like Paul Simon said (sang....): "One Man's Floor is Another Man's Ceiling".....









Good luck to ALL who own a SlimFit....Remember...YOU might have that "diamond-in-the-rough" that just needs a bit of polishing.....


----------



## riffjim4069

Well, the replacement for my broken Dynaflat, a SlimFit TX-R3081WH, arrived a short while. My first impression: Wow! What a hunk of crap. I want my Dynaflat back! I have never seen a set with such terrible geometry problems! And the picture looks horrible. Offhand, this set is going to need a lot of tweaking and then some. Ugh! I'll post pictures when I have time.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riffjim4069* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, the replacement for my broken Dynaflat, a SlimFit TX-R3081WH, arrived a short while. My first impression: Wow! What a hunk of crap. I want my Dynaflat back! I have never seen a set with such terrible geometry problems! And the picture looks horrible. Offhand, this set is going to need a lot of tweaking and then some. Ugh! I'll post pictures when I have time.



Samsung is still selling a DynaFlat model, it's the TX-R3075WH. Built-in tuner and all.


You might consider exchanging that SlimFit for this one.


----------



## riffjim4069




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Samsung is still selling a DynaFlat model, it's the TX-R3075WH. Built-in tuner and all.
> 
> 
> You might consider exchanging that SlimFit for this one.



It won't fit in the custom entertainment centers/shelves/dressers the previous owners left...that's why I picked up a TX-P2675WH last year. I really liked that set (a bit small), but the power supply died during the last month of warranty and Samsung couldn't find anyone to repair the set in my area.


Ok, after letting the TV warm up a bit and changing a few menu setting the picture is much better, but I may have to hire a mathematician in order to correct the geometry problem.


Just added a couple pictures. I'll try and iron out the geometry issues this weekend...


----------



## evilklown

friends bought one 30" about 3 weeks ago and have had zero problems with the picture.


----------



## Krye

riffjim4069, that looks pretty bad. Especially on the first and third pic.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riffjim4069* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It won't fit in the custom entertainment centers/shelves/dressers the previous owners left...that's why I picked up a TX-P2675WH last year. I really liked that set (a bit small), but the power supply died during the last month of warranty and Samsung couldn't find anyone to repair the set in my area.
> 
> 
> Ok, after letting the TV warm up a bit and changing a few menu setting the picture is much better, but I may have to hire a mathematician in order to correct the geometry problem.
> 
> 
> Just added a couple pictures. I'll try and iron out the geometry issues this weekend...



These pics show me at least two things. One is that you suffer from pincushion effect, and the other looks like overscan bounce.


Pincushion

I don't know what the SM adjustments are, but on my Sony I used PIN, VPIN, and MPIN to correct this.


Overscan Bounce

This is kinda two things. Overscan can be corrected in the SM with the help of a calibration DVD like Avia or DVE. The bounce part is usually resolved by getting Contrast under control. Your overscan shouldn't be more than about 5%, and Contrast should not be set higher than, say, about 45 on your set, and that would be with a high quality digital source like HD. For SD you don't want Contrast any higher than about 35-39. Be sure you're not using the "Vivid" picture mode - maybe it's not called that on a Samsung, but it's the mode where contrast and brightness, sharpness etc are all way overdriven for showing off the set on a bright showroom floor.


----------



## fivealex

Samsung TX-R3079WH Slimfit.


I purchased the TV 3 months ago.


I had 30 days to decide whether to keep, or bring it back...I kept it!


I love the HDTV picture, and the size for my small living room, and I did not have to purchase a new entertainment center...which I would of had to do if I bought a heavier, clunkier Sony.


Paid $900.00 in Canada.


Yes, there is some bowing at the bottom of the screen (I only notice it with my onscreen TV guide...otherwise I can live with it, and never notice it when viewing TV programs)


Yes, the is some distortion on the right side of the screen...again I rarely notice this, and can live with it.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivealex* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wanted a CRT and did not look beyond CRT's.
> 
> 
> I purchased the TV 3 months ago.
> 
> 
> I had 30 days to decide whether to keep it, or bring it back...I kept it!
> 
> 
> I love the HDTV picture, and the size for my small living room, and I did not have to purchase a new entertainment center...which I would of had to do if I bought a heavier, clunkier Sony.
> 
> 
> Paid $900.00can in Canada.
> 
> 
> Yes, there is some minor bowing at the bottom of the screen (I only notice it with my onscreen TV guide...otherwise I can live with it, and I never notice it when viewing TV programs).
> 
> 
> Yes, there is some distortion on the right side of the screen...again I RARELY notice this, and can live with it.



I'm willing to bet that this type of experience is typical of the majority of SlimFit buyers. Most folks don't even know about forums like this one, let alone post to them.


I wish I had a better handle on how the SlimFits are faring customer service wise throughout the country. I wonder if the scrutiny they get here is isolated or if it reflects a broader experience?


----------



## Reminisce

Chiming in after about 2 months.

My set is still working wonderfully. I've had minor bowing problems when I got the set and again when I reset it, but they were easily fixable after spending some time in the SM. UNfortunately, this set is easily deceiving as I think Samsung dropped the ball on the factory settings. Out of the box, this TV will NOT impress, but tune it a little bit and it makes a world of a difference. I now have all 4 default picture modes set to different input controls.


On another issue, I think its gonna be too small for me now tho, lol. Im moving in a week and a half and I may need to purchase another tv. It will probably be a Sony LCD since i need a 40" or higher, but the Samsung will become the bedroom set. Im just too in love with it to get rid of it.


----------



## Reminisce

Chiming in after about 2 months.

My set is still working wonderfully. I've had minor bowing problems when I got the set and again when I reset it, but they were easily fixable after spending some time in the SM. UNfortunately, this set is easily deceiving as I think Samsung dropped the ball on the factory settings. Out of the box, this TV will NOT impress, but tune it a little bit and it makes a world of a difference. I now have all 4 default picture modes set to different input controls.


On another issue, I think its gonna be too small for me now tho, lol. Im moving in a week and a half and I may need to purchase another tv. It will probably be a Sony LCD since i need a 40" or higher, but the Samsung will become the bedroom set. Im just too in love with it to get rid of it.


----------



## ={<SMOKE>}=




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is a very good answer.
> 
> 
> You'll never reach perfection with an analog device. Even if you get infinitessimally close, the settings will drift over time requiring re-calibration about once per year.
> 
> 
> Oftentimes horizontal lines behaving badly can require a trained pro using special magnets under the hood.



i've called samsung to have an authorized tech come look at the tv. would they be able to use magnets to fix the horizontal bowing?


----------



## omad0n

After all the bad stuff I read in this post I was hesitant to get this tv. I was especially so because I didn't wanna hassle with having to lug it backto the store. Got it home opened it up, Mario Kart looked great. HD tv GREAT! other stuff so so. Looked for geometry issues, and noticed em barely on the 3:4 ratio. A guy came out today and worked on it for about an hour. I'm quite a happy with it , and he fixed the colors to boot! Like many people I over saturate the image with color. having adjusted now though i'm very pleased. Good set to be sure, and it fits great in my apartment.


----------



## Reminisce

oh and I have the 81 by the way, I havent seen anyone else in this thread with that model yet. Maybe thats why mine is not nearly as bugged as some of the ones mentioned. My RESET in the SVC menu also restores the factory settings in deflection, incase I mess something up. The TV is designed completely different than the 79 and 80.

Just an FYI


----------



## GiantShift




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reminisce* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> oh and I have the 81 by the way, I havent seen anyone else in this thread with that model yet. Maybe thats why mine is not nearly as bugged as some of the ones mentioned. My RESET in the SVC menu also restores the factory settings in deflection, incase I mess something up. The TV is designed completely different than the 79 and 80.
> 
> Just an FYI



by "restores the factory settings in deflection" what do you mean by deflection? does that reset option put everything the tv was set to back to defaults incase someone calibrates it wrong? or just resets certain options and not all of them? sorry I don't know much about TV's


----------



## georgemoe

Lot's of good and bad feedback on these Slimfits. I took the time to read the whole topic. My dad is now ready to upgrade his 25" warehouse club SD CRT. I actually went through the HD route last year and now have a Tosh 34HFX84 w/ D* HR10-250. Love the combo! Tosh is not an option for him since the 85's are tunerless and pretty much hit or miss quality wise. He wants to buy B&M locally so mailorder Sony 30XS955 is out. Plus the shipping would be unreasonable. If he wanted to spend $1900, the 34XBR960 would be the set.


I tried to get dad to buy a Sammy CRT last year from BB. There was an older non-Slimfit model that had a built in tuner for around $650. Justsc this could we one of the models you have. He wasn't ready at the time.


He has standard Comcast cable now and does not want to sub to D* or Comcast for HD. So a ATSC tuner is critical. I wish some of the newer CRT's had a workable QAM tuner but I can't seem to find any besides the Philips 30PW9100D and that seems to have more problems than the Slimfits.


Anyway, I've been reading about the 3079 for a couple days and thought it might be a good option for him with SD cable and UHF ant for OTA. We are roughly 30 miles from Boston towers and I get all Boston in great with just a Zenith Silver Sensor. Since CC is only two miles from us, I'm willing to give the 3079 a chance and return it if needed. I have DVE and all the SM items posted in this topic so I will certainly give this set some time and adjustments.


Dad called this morning actually asking me about this set and commenting that he really liked it. CC is now offering the Sammy 3079 with HTB38 for $999. He wants a new avr and he is interested in this combo. Not sure if this HTB would work for me.


So anyway, I'm off to CC now to check it out. If it looks good I'll bring Dad tomorrow to make a purchase. I would today but on Sunday his schedule is full NASCAR.










Thanks for the great info here AVS members!


----------



## biker19

The whole missing QAM tuner out of the Sammy line is a bit weird. There's a Samsung outlet near me and I'd get a Dynaflat 3076 (the last non Slim version) but without QAM I'm hesitant. In the long run even if you only have analog cable now you'd want to have a QAM tuner so you can avoid having to rent an STB later (when eventually cable companies turn off the analog feed).


For the folks who are in the market now, wait till next month when a clearer picture should emerge of what models will be available - all of which should have a ATSC/QAM tuner.


BB and CC should have new models on order and in their systems by now, right?


----------



## riffjim4069




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> These pics show me at least two things. One is that you suffer from pincushion effect, and the other looks like overscan bounce.
> 
> 
> Pincushion
> 
> I don't know what the SM adjustments are, but on my Sony I used PIN, VPIN, and MPIN to correct this.
> 
> 
> Overscan Bounce
> 
> This is kinda two things. Overscan can be corrected in the SM with the help of a calibration DVD like Avia or DVE. The bounce part is usually resolved by getting Contrast under control. Your overscan shouldn't be more than about 5%, and Contrast should not be set higher than, say, about 45 on your set, and that would be with a high quality digital source like HD. For SD you don't want Contrast any higher than about 35-39. Be sure you're not using the "Vivid" picture mode - maybe it's not called that on a Samsung, but it's the mode where contrast and brightness, sharpness etc are all way overdriven for showing off the set on a bright showroom floor.



Samsung is shipping a replacement for my TX-R3081WH. Although the vertical bowing was quite bad, the horizontal geometry was almost perfect. I just hope I don't see these problems on the replacement set.


----------



## plughplover

Those of you with some capability for displaying HD transport streams on your slimfit, I would be very interested in hearing your observations from playing two particular test clips.

http://www.w6rz.net/vertrez1080.zip 1,2,3, and 4 pixel strips at 1080i
http://www.w6rz.net/vertpix2.zip full screen 2 pixel strip at 1080i


These are from a collection avsforum member dr1394 made available here 


Thanks


----------



## adam1302

I saw someone mention playing with the settings to get the TV looking its best. Does anyone have suggestions on what the best settings are?


----------



## Bill_4D

First post here. I'm going to pick the SlimFit up at a future shop here tonight. I've read through this forum twice now and I guess we'll see. My last tv had terrible geometry problems so this may be an improvement. We'll see tonight and I'll post what a little review. Apparently the 79 model I'm getting is brand new per the sales person but who knows. BTW, this forums INSANE knowledge got me a job offer at a retailer in town here so regardless of the set thanks for all the help you guys diddn't know you were giving me.


----------



## rcs476

643 posts in this thread, 93% of them are discussing the really bad geometry issues with the slimfit's and people reading this are still considering buying one. (For extremely high prices too!)


For anybody that does pick one up, I wish you the best of luck with the purchase. I truly hope you get one that you're happy with. If you feel any doubt about the set after you get it into your house, do yourself a favor and bring it back ASAP.


I was lucky to have a manager at the store that was understanding of my situation with my set (Color Blotches and HORRIBLE geometry on 3079WH). Even though I was over two weeks past the 30 day return policy, he agreed to take the set back. I ended up getting the full 699 back plus the tax (no restocking fees) as a refund and not a store credit.


After having a DVE disc on the TV, I realize how much the geometry could be screwed up on a tube. For that reason alone, I am going with a panel set.... if I buy an LCD, I will stress over the blurring issues and for that reason, I am going with a plasma.


It has been a bitter sweet relationship with the Samsung. The HD pictures through cable are wonderful, however if there are any kinds of straight lines in the picture, that's when the geometry rears it's ugly head. I couldn't sit through a tv show or a movie without looking for distortion somewhere in the picture, if it was not the geometry stressing me out, it was the color blotches in the corner. The sad part is that I had a store tech come to my home and tell me that mine was one of the best one's (slimfit) that he's seen.


If you can afford the extra depth, look into the Sony 30xs955, apparently they're highly recommended and can "probably" be obtained for the same price that I paid for my slimfit.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adam1302* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw someone mention playing with the settings to get the TV looking its best. Does anyone have suggestions on what the best settings are?



The settings depend on many, many factors. How bright is the room? What kind of signal are you watching (e.g. SD. HD, cable, OTA, Sat, etc)? What input and cable are you using?


If you take a stab at answering these then I can try to help.


Cheers!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill_4D* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> First post here. I'm going to pick the SlimFit up at a future shop here tonight. I've read through this forum twice now and I guess we'll see. My last tv had terrible geometry problems so this may be an improvement. We'll see tonight and I'll post what a little review. Apparently the 79 model I'm getting is brand new per the sales person but who knows. BTW, this forums INSANE knowledge got me a job offer at a retailer in town here so regardless of the set thanks for all the help you guys diddn't know you were giving me.



Congrats on your new set!










I'm looking forward to hearing what you think.


Please don't despair if you see some of the problems addressed in this thread. Nearly all of them are correctable - some 100% some less.


----------



## deadzone

Welcome fellow newbie!







I have the same tv and had virtually no issues with my set at all. (79 series)


Give your tv like a week or so because I noticed, at least with my tv, that it looked better after a couple of days. Almost like it was breaking in or something. Everything looks fantastic on my tv now. (SD, HD, and DVD)


Enjoy your new set and pump these guys for information if you need help. They are good.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deadzone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Welcome fellow newbie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same tv and had virtually no issues with my set at all. (79 series)
> 
> 
> Give your tv like a week or so because I noticed, at least with my tv, that it looked better after a couple of days. Almost like it was breaking in or something. Everything looks fantastic on my tv now. (SD, HD, and DVD)
> 
> 
> Enjoy your new set and pump these guys for information if you need help. They are good.



This is excellent advice - wait a week or so.


I'm finding this to be the case with the majority of hd sets, especially Samsung. The other thing this helps with is getting familiar with the kinds of anomalies you can and cannot live with. My Samsung set has slight upward bowing on the very bottom of the tube, making "tickers" look awkward - but I find it just doesn't bother me enough to do anything. On the other hand, I found the set had a pincushion error and I did not like it - and ultimately fixed it in the service menu.


So, as deadzone says "give it a week."


----------



## georgemoe

As deadzone has mentioned, give it some time Adam1302.


My dad has had his 79 since Monday. I too see the horz bowing in the middle of the screen and it is not that bad. Played around with the overscan this morning a bit in the service menu. (Yes - I wrote down the original settings.) Still need to tweak more but had to get back home for a mtg. That and I didn't take my copy of DVE with me.


I'll be working on it again later today.


----------



## Bill_4D

Well, looks like I will have to wait until Friday to get the set. Slight invintory problem but thats ok. On further investigation I have seen 4 different sets in my area since yesterday. I went on a pilgrimage to find every SlimFit I could find. Two were not very impressive, a lot of bowing and the picture was not great. The other two I saw both looked incredible. The first two bad ones were both at a Future Shop (Canadian Best Buy sort of) and had been on display since the set first came out. The last two I saw were both at Whacky Wheatleys wich is a smaller local chain and they just started carying them. They both looked outstanding. A little bit of bow on them but really not that bad. The picture was also far better. One thing about Wackys here in NB though, they keep their stores very dark and was told by the salesperson they do alot of tweaking on the sets to get them looking their best. Despite what has been said on this board, all very helpful by the way I feel very confident in my purchase. Future Shop has a return policy second to none and the service plan was too cheap to pass up. The No Lemmon policy is espeacialy nice in case I do get a bad one. I ordered Avia & DVE as well but I will take it slow. My dad has a dynaflat and it is outstanding, it was just too good a deal to pass up. (Also the wife was demanding LCD or plasma and I was not budging on crt) But again the good reviews on this set are outstanding so we know good sets are out there. Just gotta get my hands on one.


----------



## Bill_4D

Also, disregard the horrid spelling, far to lazy to spell check.


----------



## Johnpv

I have one of these myself I got it at the end of January, haven't had a chance to calibrate the tv yet because I can not find a calibration disc in any store looks like I'm going to have to break down and order it online


I do have very slight bowing on the bottom and a tiny little bit on the one side, which i thought I could live with but my eye keeps going to them so I called up Samsung and they were really helpfull, they're going to be sending out a service technician to take care of it, and hopefully after that I will have a calibration disc to calibrate the tv with



stupid question here and kind of off topic but I've seen mention of calibrating each input? wouldn't changing the menus color and brightness and such settings apply those settings to every display?


----------



## segask

on my 3079 slimfit on either component input:


When its being fed 480i there is very noticible rainbow splotches on the right side of screen and brightness across the screen is also all screwed up. The left side dark, but right side is bright gray with the color splotching.


When its being fed 480p the rainbow is still there on the right side, but its not as bad, and the brightness across the screen looks ok.


At 720p/1080i the rainbow splotching is gone and brightness across the screen is ok. Picture is fine except for the usual Slimfit geometric distortion.



Does anyone know what could cause that? At 480 input resolutions I have splotches, but then not at 1080i input resolution.


And this doesn't happen at 480i into the S-Video inputs. There it looks fine, just like at 1080i into the component inputs.


----------



## Bill_4D

Well, I just got this set home and here are my quick thoughts:


First thing I did was bring up cnn to check on the bowing problem. When I finally opened my eyes I thought I might be dreaming. I was in many menus including the menu of a game that gave my Phillips an especially hard time, but no dice. Everything looked great. I put my nose right up against the screen and guess what? Barely noticable. Like, hardly at all. And I know how bad bowing can be. My Phillips was pretty bad.


Bowing aside, i messed with the custom settings per some instruction in this forum and was pleased with the pic I got. As I said I'm going to take it a little slow, and am eagerly awaiting a copy of DVE. SD looks really good, better than my Phillips did and I am getting an HD cable box next week so we'll see.(sweet deal with purchase of the set)


I put in LOTR ROTK and MY GOD. It. Was. Amazing. Looked VERY crisp.


And now for the XBOX360. COD2 looked 3 fricken D. I played a ton of this game on my phillips so I figured I would get the best comparison. I was very used to how this game was "supposed" to look. I can never go back now. I was a skeptic of not only this TV but of the merits of hd ass well. No longer will I doubt thee, HD.


It's like I've been reborn.


Now on to the cons.


I have noticed the purple splotches in the lower righthand corner but it is very faint and can only really be seen on a white background. People have had some success fixing this, or so I've read and it's not really something I'm worried about. Also, I fooled myself into thinking this thing may be a little lighter but as I knew deep in my heart it was not so. Still very heavy.


Now keep in mind I have only had this thing in my hands for about 3 hrs now, but my first impression is better than I could have hoped...the bowing is just not noticable. So basically I could not be happier.


I think I got a good one and I think this is probably the case most of the time. If you can find one from a place with a good return policy I think it would be very worthwile. But again, we'll see.


I will post again if anything changes for better or worse. Thanks again to everyone on this board for all your help.


----------



## KoRn

What does CHECKSUM mean in the service menu? My tv is perfectly fine. I was just snooping around in the sm and was curious what it looked like and what was in it.


----------



## leif

I just bought the 27" version yesterday. Geometry is fine, but convergence is lousy! Red is a full "pixel" off to the left, and considering this TV is already only 800 CRT-pixels across, poor convergence places image sharpness firmly below standard definition TV.


I looked in the service menu, and could find nothing about convergence! Is there such an option?



What do you guys suggest? Call samsung, or just return it and buy an LCD instead?

I bought it to use in my bedroom, since CRTs do much better than LCDs in dark rooms, tuned for very low brightness.


I did break the box while unpacking the TV (this TV is so heavy for its size), will CC take it back anyway if it comes to that?


----------



## Kuban

_I had the second SlimFit 3079 delivered today from Best Buy, The picture looks great like the other one, less geometry problem (first one was returned because of this), I am giving the set time to break in and I ordered AVIA on line, let's see what happens......noticed in this set a higher contrast than in the previous one...needed more time to adjust the image....in the service menu there is a date January 2006, I guess this set was manufactured or at least calibrated on that date_


----------



## Steve_Smith

I have the 27" Slimfit. I've just added the H-20 HD box from D*. I'm really impressed with the picture on my local OTA digital channels. While those channels look really rough on my 42" Sony GW, they look almost HD-like on the Slimfit. This D* / LG tuner rocks with 1080i.


----------



## Bill_4D

Well, looks like my honeymoon with this tv is over. I've noticed a few things.


1- This is the biggest problem I'm having and is absolutely driving me crazy. I am noticing a distortion in the middle of the set that runs from top to bottom. It's a grey/white line about half an inch thick. It is extremely noticable on black backgrounds but you can still see it on images with color. I thought I could live with it but I can't.


2-Those purple fricken blobs will not go away. I think they're getting bigger. I think they may hate me. It is something that is only really noticable on a white background but you can still see them on images with more colour.


It's disconcerting because the PQ was very good and I didn't have any geometry problems. I was so high on this set. Oh well, I'm going to give samsung a chance and will be exchanging this one for a new one at futureshop tomorrow. I will keep my hopes up but if it doesn't work out its on to the sony KV30HS420 for me. We'll se though.


Bill


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill_4D* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...It's disconcerting because the PQ was very good and I didn't have any geometry problems. I was so high on this set. Oh well, I'm going to give samsung a chance and will be exchanging this one for a new one at futureshop tomorrow. I will keep my hopes up but if it doesn't work out its on to the sony KV30HS420 for me. We'll se though.
> 
> 
> Bill



Just curious - did you change anything (other than picture mode away from Dynamic)?


----------



## georgemoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill_4D* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, looks like my honeymoon with this tv is over. I've noticed a few things.
> 
> 
> 1- This is the biggest problem I'm having and is absolutely driving me crazy. I am noticing a distortion in the middle of the set that runs from top to bottom. It's a grey/white line about half an inch thick. It is extremely noticable on black backgrounds but you can still see it on images with color. I thought I could live with it but I can't.
> 
> 
> 2-Those purple fricken blobs will not go away. I think they're getting bigger. I think they may hate me. It is something that is only really noticable on a white background but you can still see them on images with more colour.
> 
> 
> It's disconcerting because the PQ was very good and I didn't have any geometry problems. I was so high on this set. Oh well, I'm going to give samsung a chance and will be exchanging this one for a new one at futureshop tomorrow. I will keep my hopes up but if it doesn't work out its on to the sony KV30HS420 for me. We'll se though.
> 
> 
> Bill



My dads set had a problem with blobs in the upper right hand corner. It happened just after I added a VCR to his Video 1 inputs. (Both TV and VCR were off.) Would not go away with just cycling power on the set.


I had to physically *unplug* the set from power before the blobs went away. Try unplugging the set for 30 seconds to see if it goes away. His set is only a week old and it's been running with no blobs for about 5 days now.


Sorry, no idea about problem -1.


----------



## Bill_4D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *georgemoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My dads set had a problem with blobs in the upper right hand corner. It happened just after I added a VCR to his Video 1 inputs. (Both TV and VCR were off.) Would not go away with just cycling power on the set.
> 
> 
> I had to physically *unplug* the set from power before the blobs went away. Try unplugging the set for 30 seconds to see if it goes away. His set is only a week old and it's been running with no blobs for about 5 days now.
> 
> 
> Sorry, no idea about problem -1.



Yeah, I read that and tried it several times...no dice. It's back to the store for me but no big deal. It just means I get another new tv. I love opening boxes.


----------



## bluechalice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andyd2k* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question for those who actually did buy the tv...
> 
> 
> what stand did you buy to go along with the tv? I was looking at Samsung's site yesterday and it doesn't seem like there is an official one.



I watched the online demo video for the Samsung Slimfit TX-R3079WH...I think from the samsung site....and the file is called slimdemo or something and I noticed in some shots they had the tv on a really cool stand/table...somewhat like a rectangle looking at it from the side hollowed out with curved rounded edge...anyone saw it? I've been trying to find this stand and dont know where go go about it...


----------



## bluechalice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flexible* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I am satisfied yet, but I cannot say I am disappointed either. I am not as discriminating as others here may be since this my first digital television. I like the ability to switch the display to the different picture settings (4:3, 16:9, Movie, Panorama).
> 
> 
> The panorma setting is curious to me. I suppose this is Samsung's method of dealing with distortion when you stretch a 4:3 to a 16:9 setting.



Since you posted about the different picture modes...do you watch a widescreen dvd on 16:9? I dont remember seeing a panorama mode on mine...is this the 16:9 you are talking about? I am having a problem with the widescreen issue...when I watch widescreen dvd on 16:9 I still get thick black bars on the top and bottom and the image is over stretched horizontally...(can this be calibrated)?

heres some pics I took showing star wars episode 2 widescreen in the different picture modes:


First photo shows 4:3 surrounded by black bars


Second photo shows 16:9 with THICK black bars on top/bottom...widescreen BUT image is stretched horizontally


Third photo shows my only solution now: to use ZOOM 1 to fill the screen, but this causes the pixels to be more noticeable( and the black bars are still visible). Theres a notice on the manual that these black bars can cause burn ins...and to cut down to 15% viewing of video with these bars...


I am using my ps2 to watch dvd right now (planning on getting the Samsung HD850 dvd player this week)...and I tried PS2 San Andreas in widescreen and it filled the screen nicely with no black bars...

So is this a problem with dvd aspect ratio formatting(filmmakers filming in format wider than 16:9) ?


----------



## segask




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bocmir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, if you don't know already, to get into the service menu: with the set turned off, on the remote press MUTE, 1, 8, 2, POWER. That'll take you to the service menu. The menus you should be concerned with are DEFLECTION, VIDEO ADJUST 1 and VIDEO ADJUST 2.
> 
> 
> Deflection handles geometry. To minimize overscan, you want to focus on the first four settings: V-AMP and H-AMP control how tall and wide the screen is (stretching, literally), V-SHIFT and H-SHIFT control the centering of the screen, vertically and horizontally. It works best to shrink the screen down quite a bit, on both planes, so that you have black borders all the way around. Then use V and H-SHIFT to center the screen. Once you're centered, use V and H-AMP to get your picture back to full screen. Be sure to go a few clicks over. Some feeds aren't quite as "big" resolution-wise as others. Make sure you test your settings with HD channels, standard channels, and any inputs you have like DVD, video games, etc. My settings are:
> 
> 
> V-AMP: 26
> 
> V-SHIFT: 24
> 
> H-AMP: 20
> 
> H-SHIFT: 24
> 
> 
> Once you have overscan eliminated, the other entries on this menu you might want to tweak are H-PAR, UP-COR, LOW-COR, H-TRA, BOW and ANGLE. Don't bother with the rest. I haven't seen them make any difference. I can't really explain to you what each of these does specifically, because honestly, I don't know. Just make sure to *WRITE DOWN YOUR DEFAULT VALUES* before messing with these, or anything. Set aside a couple of hours for tweaking and I'm sure you'll get good results. A copy of DVE and Avia running a geometry test pattern in the background helps. Just so you know, when in the service menu, your TV will still display the picture of whatever's connected to your selected input in the background, which definitely helps.
> 
> 
> Video Adjust 1 deals with a few important settings. Only modify CTI_LEVEL, COL_AXIS, LTI_LEVEL and MELODY VOLUME in here. I haven't touched anything else. If you want to get rid of the annoying chimes that play when you turn your TV on or off, changed MELODY VOLUME all the way down to 0. *COL_AXIS handles "red push". A setting of 1 (not 0 for some reason) turns it off.* This is definitely recommended. CTI_LEVEL and LTI_LEVEL handle enhancement of chrominance and luminance; I turned them both down to 0 for a more natural picture.
> 
> 
> Video Adjust 2 deals with the other very important stuff. Only modify GAMMA, DPIC_LEVEL, DC-TRANS, VM_LEVEL and SHP_CD. GAMMA, DPIC and DC-TRANS are all somewhat similar. Lower them. Turning them higher will make the picture darker and eliminate shadow detail. I recommended setting all three to zero and then using the basic "brightness" control in the regular menu to control everything else. SHP should also be set to 0 to prevent more artificial sharpening of bright colors. And of course, we come to VSM. Set VM_LEVEL to 0 to do away with the evil velocity scan modulation. You can even set it to 1, but I don't recommend any artificial effects.
> 
> 
> When you're done tweaking, just hit power. When you turn your set back on, your settings will be reset, so be sure to take the TV off Dynamic picture mode and set it to custom or even movie. I suggest calibrating with DVE or Avia to get the best picture. Remember, though, ALWAYS record your original settings as there's no way to get them back. And a lot of this is trial and error. You'll probably be turning your TV on and off quite a few times to get to a picture you like best!
> 
> 
> A properly calibrated set will probably look much different than factory settings. Let your eyes get used to it and they'll thank you. It will be more like looking through a window than watching TV.



I set COL_AXIS to 1 then within a few seconds of turning the set back on, it started making a scary high frequency whining noise.







I quickly went back into the service menu and set it back to its default value of 2, then the high frequency whine stopped. Now I'm scared to mess with anything else.


Has anyone else here experienced the same thing on their Slimfit when setting COL_AXIS to 1?


----------



## Meltdown611186

Um just curious....


How the heck do you connect surround sound to the television? Like I have the red and white standard wires going from my receiver to the television and when I plug em in...nothing. Why?


It better allow the incoming sound.


----------



## Meltdown611186

Also if anyone has the color settings that they use for this telelvision could they PLEASE post em and save me the hastle. Im some what of a perfectionist when it comes to adjusting things.


----------



## segask

I don't know about your audio problems, but as far as the color settings go I think they are probably unique to your particular slimfit. Experts in this thread have pointed out that we need to write down our default values in the Service Menu before we change anything, because they are unique to each individual TV.


----------



## Meltdown611186

Cable television ALSO doesnt work. What the heck? Is this television that big of a piece? And before someone thinks it, its not that I am dumb or anyone else around me trying to help me is dumb and your some kinda smart expert...it simply doesnt work..on any setting.


----------



## Athanas2221




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *segask* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Experts in this thread have pointed out that we need to write down our default values in the Service Menu before we change anything, because they are unique to each individual TV.




Sorry to get off topic - but is the 960n the same way? Writing down the default values because they are unique to each individual TV


Again - sorry if this is out of place.


----------



## Meltdown611186

I have no idea about the above post...I am new to this HD crap and would appreciate any help.


I got the surround sound working on another signal mode, but not on the 360. I wonder why that is....


----------



## Meltdown611186

I am gonna guess that the only way to get that would be through an optical input...


Which means a new receiever...I dont think so.


----------



## flexible

Been a while since I posted here. I have been quite happy with my 3079 since purchasing last June.


I have discovered a problem that I have been meaning to post about. Occasionally, I like to turn on closed captioning. I do this by toggling captions on using the "Caption" button beneath the sliding cover on the Samsung remote.


The closed captioning on the display seems to work just fine when I have the input set to S-video and fed via my satellite receiver. But when I have the input switched to over the air (OTA) (usually because I want to watch an OTA HDTV broadcast), then the closed captioning does not work correctly. The symptoms are that it keeps displaying the same lines and moving them higher and higher on the screen as newer lines are added to the bottom. Pretty soon, there are enough rows of text that they are from top to bottom of the screen instead of the expected two or three lines of text. The lines also do not disappear if, for example, the program stops for a commercial.


Has anyone else seen this when trying close captioning with an OTA broadcast?


----------



## Meltdown611186

I guess NOBODY else is having a problem with connecting surround sound from their television to their receiver.


I got cable to work by tweaking a few things and getting a new cable wire. How friggen coincidental that it would die when I got a new television.


My surround sound works when I am running it on cable, but when I turn on the 360...nothing. It is the weirdest thing.


I am connecting my wires through the traditional red and white cables. My receiver is a pioneer receiver that runs Dolby Pro Logic.


Someone who knows a lot about this televison, or has used it for sometime I would assume would know some answers here.


I would appreciate any support.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *segask* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I set COL_AXIS to 1 then within a few seconds of turning the set back on, it started making a scary high frequency whining noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quickly went back into the service menu and set it back to its default value of 2, then the high frequency whine stopped. Now I'm scared to mess with anything else.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else here experienced the same thing on their Slimfit when setting COL_AXIS to 1?



Are you certain you didn't change any other values while you were in the SM? Did you play with any and neglect to return the vaule to its default setting? No adjustments to COL AXIS should give this kind of result.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *segask* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't know about your audio problems, but as far as the color settings go I think they are probably unique to your particular slimfit. Experts in this thread have pointed out that we need to write down our default values in the Service Menu before we change anything, because they are unique to each individual TV.





> Quote:
> Sorry to get off topic - but is the 960n the same way? Writing down the default values because they are unique to each individual TV
> 
> 
> Again - sorry if this is out of place.



Never enter the SM unless you intend to record ALL default values of ALL the settings you intend to tweak or change. Never.


Direct View crt sets are analog devices and, as such, each and every set is unique. During manufacturing default values are written to each tv. Then in final test each set is individually calibrated against selected test patterns. It would be highly unusual to find two set of the same model with the exact same SM values.


This is why I don't make a habit of sharing my settings because they may well make another tv look worse. HD sets are a substantial investment. The first, best way to build on that investment is to get a calibration dvd (e.g. Avia, DVE) and calibrate your own set. This does not involve the SM - these adjustments are all found in the user menus.


----------



## Meltdown611186

I would really really really really (really x 20 ^ 20) appreciate any help about this audio. I really dont wanna go out and buy a new home theater system if I dont have to.


Does nobody just not know? I mean maybe I am missing something simple, like enabling it a source through the menu or not eyeballing a switch on the back of the television.


Like I said I am using the standard red and white audio cables and trying to connect em from my Samsung to my Pioneer receiver. I get surround sound when it is in tv mode(ie cable television) but not when playing any of my game systems.


I would really really really really (really x 20^20) appreciate any help. I mean even if it is simply it cannot be done.


I cant find an answer anywhere, I have googled and read peoples reviews. Nothing.


----------



## segask




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you certain you didn't change any other values while you were in the SM? Did you play with any and neglect to return the vaule to its default setting? No adjustments to COL AXIS should give this kind of result.



This is what I changed prior to changing COL_AXIS:


I went into the SM and set VM_LEVEL to 0.

Then I powered on and off. Everything was fine.


Then I powered off and went back into the SM and changed V_AMP, H_AMP, V_SHIFT, and H_SHIFT to reduce the overscan.

Then I powered on and off. Everything was fine.


Then I powered off and went back into the SM and set COL_AXIS to 1. Then powered off and on and within a few seconds had the scary high frequency whine.


Then I powered off and went back into the SM and set COL_AXIS back to its default value of 2. I powered off and on and the whine was gone.





p.s. - hey *justsc*, thanks for all the help and info you've given to us slimfit owners throughout the 20+ pages of this thread, even though you don't even a slimfit.


----------



## Bill_4D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *segask* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is what I changed prior to changing COL_AXIS:
> 
> 
> I went into the SM and set VM_LEVEL to 0.
> 
> Then I powered on and off. Everything was fine.
> 
> 
> Then I powered off and went back into the SM and changed V_AMP, H_AMP, V_SHIFT, and H_SHIFT to reduce the overscan.
> 
> Then I powered on and off. Everything was fine.
> 
> 
> Then I powered off and went back into the SM and set COL_AXIS to 1. Then powered off and on and within a few seconds had the scary high frequency whine.
> 
> 
> Then I powered off and went back into the SM and set COL_AXIS back to its default value of 2. I powered off and on and the whine was gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. - hey *justsc*, thanks for all the help and info you've given to us slimfit owners throughout the 20+ pages of this thread, even though you don't even a slimfit.



I'm gonna have to second that. Single most helpful person I've ever met on any forum.


Also, in response to my earlier post, i was able to get rid of the purple splotches by unplugging the set while at work today. Came home, plugged it in and everything was fine.


As for the white/grey line, I can only _barley_ see it on black backgrounds (i think I was being a bit dramatic), so I've learned to live with it.


I am now very happy with my set and am anctiously awaiting my calibration dvd.


----------



## Meltdown611186

Whoa whoa whoa...


About my audio problems, that I am not so sure if anyone else even cares about. When I go into the service menu, for a SHORT SPLIT SECOND my surround sound will work when my 360 is running, but then it will stop again.


Is there a setting in this menu I am looking over?


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meltdown611186* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Whoa whoa whoa...
> 
> 
> About my audio problems, that I am not so sure if anyone else even cares about. When I go into the service menu, for a SHORT SPLIT SECOND my surround sound will work when my 360 is running, but then it will stop again.
> 
> 
> Is there a setting in this menu I am looking over?




why dont you just connect the output of the 360 to the stereo directly? seems to make more sense to me.

It may be that the TV does not consider input audio in the same way as processed audio (from an antenna or cable) which it outputs through the audio out.


----------



## andydumi

i do have 2 questions of my own though:


1. is there a way in the service menu to switch to a 4:3 ratio? no matter what input or picture mode i start off with when turning off the tv, the service menu comes up on a 16:9 full screen mode.


2. i am having a small issue with OTA HDTV. It used to work fine, at 8-9 bars of signal strength. now its at only 3-5 for some odd reason. So now it stutters every 10 seconds or so for a fraction of second, but still watchabale. The issue is that sometimes when the signal goes from commercials (normal stereo sound) to the acual show (dolby digital), the TV restarts by itself. I wonder if its something maybe connected to the weaker signal or if others are experiencing this with full signal.


----------



## georgemoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meltdown611186* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Whoa whoa whoa...
> 
> 
> About my audio problems, that I am not so sure if anyone else even cares about. When I go into the service menu, for a SHORT SPLIT SECOND my surround sound will work when my 360 is running, but then it will stop again.
> 
> 
> Is there a setting in this menu I am looking over?



Plenty of us here care but I'm not sure many of us are using (or know about)XBox360's. Maybe you need to go to a specific XBox forum for help.


IMHO, I cannot see any reason why you would have to go into a service menu to get this setup correctly. Especially audio. I'm guessing you need to use an optical cable from the XBox directly to the receiver. If you do not have enough inputs then you need a new receiver.


Hope you get it resolved.


----------



## georgemoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i do have 2 questions of my own though:
> 
> 
> 1. is there a way in the service menu to switch to a 4:3 ratio? no matter what input or picture mode i start off with when turning off the tv, the service menu comes up on a 16:9 full screen mode.
> 
> 
> 2. i am having a small issue with OTA HDTV. It used to work fine, at 8-9 bars of signal strength. now its at only 3-5 for some odd reason. So now it stutters every 10 seconds or so for a fraction of second, but still watchabale. The issue is that sometimes when the signal goes from commercials (normal stereo sound) to the acual show (dolby digital), the TV restarts by itself. I wonder if its something maybe connected to the weaker signal or if others are experiencing this with full signal.



1. I'm normally using a DVE disc when in the service menu so I would want 16:9 for overscan adjustments. I can't see why 4:3 or 16:9 while in the SM would make a difference. Can you elaborate?


2. Are you testing signal strength at different times of the day? Here on the east coast I find nightime signals are stronger than daytime. You might want to check out the HDTV Reception Forum for you specific area. The TV restarting by itself should not happen regardless of signal strength. Something is definately wrong.


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *georgemoe* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1. I'm normally using a DVE disc when in the service menu so I would want 16:9 for overscan adjustments. I can't see why 4:3 or 16:9 while in the SM would make a difference. Can you elaborate?
> 
> 
> 2. Are you testing signal strength at different times of the day? Here on the east coast I find nightime signals are stronger than daytime. You might want to check out the HDTV Reception Forum for you specific area. The TV restarting by itself should not happen regardless of signal strength. Something is definately wrong.



I also used DVE disc in 16:9 and fixed all my geometry problems. I was just wondering about the 4:3, no real need, as i got the adjustmens done already.


The signal strength does get better at night, but i am about 30 miles from the source, and with an idoor antenna. Its not really a concern other than the restarts. I did experiment a bit just now and figured that it happens if i am turning the volume up or down as the signal type switches. Essentially, if i see that commericials are ending, i hit volume up and as the volume goes up and the signal type changes, it reboots. If i let it change over and only then change volume, no problems. Weird issue. I wonder what would happen with a HD signal from satelite or cable. We are moving this summer and we will get satellite, we'll see then.


----------



## georgemoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I also used DVE disc in 16:9 and fixed all my geometry problems. I was just wondering about the 4:3, no real need, as i got the adjustmens done already.
> 
> 
> The signal strength does get better at night, but i am about 30 miles from the source, and with an idoor antenna. Its not really a concern other than the restarts. I did experiment a bit just now and figured that it happens if i am turning the volume up or down as the signal type switches. Essentially, if i see that commericials are ending, i hit volume up and as the volume goes up and the signal type changes, it reboots. If i let it change over and only then change volume, no problems. Weird issue. I wonder what would happen with a HD signal from satelite or cable. We are moving this summer and we will get satellite, we'll see then.



My only guess with the reboot issue is to try another toslink cable from the set to the receiver. If this doesn't help you need to call Samsung and get some service. Good luck.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *segask* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is what I changed prior to changing COL_AXIS:
> 
> 
> I went into the SM and set VM_LEVEL to 0.
> 
> Then I powered on and off. Everything was fine.
> 
> 
> Then I powered off and went back into the SM and changed V_AMP, H_AMP, V_SHIFT, and H_SHIFT to reduce the overscan.
> 
> Then I powered on and off. Everything was fine.
> 
> 
> Then I powered off and went back into the SM and set COL_AXIS to 1. Then powered off and on and within a few seconds had the scary high frequency whine.
> 
> 
> Then I powered off and went back into the SM and set COL_AXIS back to its default value of 2. I powered off and on and the whine was gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. - hey *justsc*, thanks for all the help and info you've given to us slimfit owners throughout the 20+ pages of this thread, even though you don't even a slimfit.



WOW!


Bill_4D & segask,


Thanks for the kind words.







I've got a circa '03 Samsung crt EDTV and I learned boatloads of good info on another forum. This is just my way of giving back, and it pleases me no end when a Samsung owner with a problem set hangs in there just a bit, shows some patience, and sees their problems resolved by either going into the SM, or by just letting the issues settle out over a week or two.


segask - I am stumped by this whine you get when adjusting red push. And it doesn't start until you restart the tv, correct? I may look into this on another forum and if I get anything useful I'll get back to you.


Cheers!


----------



## citykids

Guys, I'm glad I stumbled upon this site! I was headed to Best Buy tomorrow to check this same model out. From what I've gathered from reviewers and regular folks - 70% love the set and the other 30% hate it (not a scientific poll, mind you!







)

With the information I've gotten from this thread I'll be able to make a better decision come tomorrow...


and only paying $700 for it is sure helping sway my decision!


----------



## Meltdown611186

I thought about plugging it directly into the stereo, but of course the only way to realy do that is to get an extension on to the audio cables considering they wont reach on their own.


I understand this maybe the wrong place, but I was just wondering if it had something to do with the television. For instance, does anyone else have a DVD player or any other device that they tried to connect indirectly from the television to their receiver? Did that not work and you had to connect it directly from the dvd player to the receiver. I dont wanna loose sound on my television also.


So perhaps there is some sort of audio cable that can split the connection to go both to the televison and the receiver? Unlikely...


So I shall as this. Has anyone used the audio optical output on the television do get all their things working.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meltdown611186* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I thought about plugging it directly into the stereo, but of course the only way to realy do that is to get an extension on to the audio cables considering they wont reach on their own.
> 
> 
> I understand this maybe the wrong place, but I was just wondering if it had something to do with the television. For instance, does anyone else have a DVD player or any other device that they tried to connect indirectly from the television to their receiver? Did that not work and you had to connect it directly from the dvd player to the receiver. I dont wanna loose sound on my television also.
> 
> 
> So perhaps there is some sort of audio cable that can split the connection to go both to the televison and the receiver? Unlikely...
> 
> 
> So I shall as this. Has anyone used the audio optical output on the television do get all their things working.



You have a number of components that need to play nicely together. For home theater, including hdtv, the centerpiece for audio is the receiver, not the tv. The easiest, simplest and most efficient way to work it is to connect all "audio out" cables to the receiver. Trying to do this through the tv will cause unending headaches. I do recall reading that trying to manage audio through a Samsung HD set and a number of other components can be difficult - especially if an HDMI connection is part of the mix.


Your best opportunity for a useful answer is to go to the gaming and HTPC threads here at AVS, especially since your biggest challenge is a game console.


Good Luck!


----------



## Meltdown611186

Thanks for the info and the help as I am still new to this community and still finding my way around in a matter of speaking.


What I have found out however from one source is that this television audio out will NOT accept an analog audio out. This does explain why only my cable television can produce surround sound, which I must add it probably isn't considered "true surround sound" considering its a pretty old receiver. Its a pioneer that has dolby pro logic.


I am going to assume my best bet with this is simply to get a new receiver that can accept digital optical audio and connect my stuff that way. So I guess the question still stands if the optical out on the samsung supports all the input sources(all componets, composites, s-videos) I will continue to browse, but if anyone else KNOWS for a fact because they have it setup that would be great.


Perhaps I am the wrong place for this final question I have. While browsing around I stumbled upon some settings, on this exact thread actually about some service menu options. I changed those to what was stated and I truely appreciate those values as I am sure many others do to.


But I have to ask, has anyone else messed with the subbrightness, subcolor, subtint, subcontrast? Those sorts of things? And if so I have read that the service menu settings are a universal value. Perhaps anyone with good values for those things mentioned above could post em. It feels like im so close to getting the picture I want.


----------



## justsc

Have you purchased a calibration dvd? Working to achieve better PQ by entering other's SM values is very bass ackwards.


The only way to achieve long-term high fidelity is to learn how your tv delivers picture quality and have the proper tools on hand to see for yourself what your tweaking is doing to the picture. People may provide you with settings but you may never know why these numbers did what they did.


Have you recorded ALL of the values of the settings you changed, BEFORE you changed them?


Your approach may best be described as an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Paul210

It never ceases to amaze me how many people in this thread want to use other people's calibration values on their sets, no matter how many times they've been warned. It just tells me that they're not reading previous posts. I know there are a lot of posts to wade through, but it's no excuse.


These TV's are analog electronic devices. It's been a long time since I've taken any electronics courses, but what I do remember is this: most consumer grade components have a plus or minus 10% tolerance factor. Multiply that times the number of components in a TV and you're starting to get the picture (yes, pun intended







). Even "military grade" electronics, which are suppose to have closer tolerances, vary up to 5%. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. Anyway, every TV that rolls off the assembly line can have drastically different values to get them to the same visual output. As Justsc points out, you're really gambling trying to use someone else's settings, especially if you didn't write down your factory settings first.


Paul


----------



## Meltdown611186

All I was saying is that I read somewhere that the system menu where they have all the goodies to adjust like subtint, color, etc etc, was universal. I do not know if that menu itself and its options are universal or the numbers start out at a universal value.


I have recorded all my settings before even thinking about changing anything and have done my research. I havn't thrown my television off course or anything. IF ANYTHING, the picture looks so much better now than it did before and it seems like I am only a tiny bit of minor tweaking before I feel perfectly comfortable with it.


And although I did write all the values down, my television for some reason offers a reset button anyways on everything. So I could easily restore it to factory default. Perhaps its a newer model? Perhaps not, who knows but it is there.


Personally, I am the kinda person who just wants a good looking picture. People on these forums seem way technically above me for the moment in terms of HDTV's, but the thing is I dont care about all the bells and whistles of a television, I just want the thing to look good.


Im not asking anyone to come over to my house and calibrate it for me, I am simply asking should I even mess with all that crap, the subcolor, subtint etc etc.


I took advice from an earlier poster who offered a few changes to make the picture look more real and it worked.


None the less I appreciate the help given here and certainly have learned a ton along my way.


----------



## justsc

Fair enough. We all want the same thing - the best PQ possible.


And you've got a great set to work with.


One WARNING - DO NOT hit that reset button. It will NOT reset the values to what they were when you got the set. Once you hit that button you might as well throw the set away.


This is what I mean about approach - the SM is not to be toyed with.


----------



## georgemoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meltdown611186* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All I was saying is that I read somewhere that the system menu where they have all the goodies to adjust like subtint, color, etc etc, was universal. I do not know if that menu itself and its options are universal or the numbers start out at a universal value.
> 
> 
> I have recorded all my settings before even thinking about changing anything and have done my research. I havn't thrown my television off course or anything. IF ANYTHING, the picture looks so much better now than it did before and it seems like I am only a tiny bit of minor tweaking before I feel perfectly comfortable with it.
> 
> 
> And although I did write all the values down, my television for some reason offers a reset button anyways on everything. So I could easily restore it to factory default. Perhaps its a newer model? Perhaps not, who knows but it is there.
> 
> 
> Personally, I am the kinda person who just wants a good looking picture. People on these forums seem way technically above me for the moment in terms of HDTV's, but the thing is I dont care about all the bells and whistles of a television, I just want the thing to look good.
> 
> 
> Im not asking anyone to come over to my house and calibrate it for me, I am simply asking should I even mess with all that crap, the subcolor, subtint etc etc.
> 
> 
> I took advice from an earlier poster who offered a few changes to make the picture look more real and it worked.
> 
> 
> None the less I appreciate the help given here and certainly have learned a ton along my way.



Please listen to what folks are saying here. Just because somebody else with a 3079 or other Samsung posts SM values, it doesn't mean they will positively effect your set for the better. It's great that you wrote down your original values. That's a start. Now go out and get Avia or DVE so you have the tools to actually see what the value changes do. To some extent alot of them play off one another so you will be going back and forth. So this will involve some time. And hopefully you'll have some fun along the way.


----------



## georgemoe

Meltdown. Here is what I used to start with. I found this in these forums somewhere. Sorry I'm not able to give credit where credit is due. It's not my stuff.

Well, if you don't know already, to get into the service menu: with the set turned off, on the remote press MUTE, 1, 8, 2, POWER. That'll take you to the service menu. The menus you should be concerned with are DEFLECTION, VIDEO ADJUST 1 and VIDEO ADJUST 2.


Deflection handles geometry. To minimize overscan, you want to focus on the first four settings: V-AMP and H-AMP control how tall and wide the screen is (stretching, literally), V-SHIFT and H-SHIFT control the centering of the screen, vertically and horizontally. It works best to shrink the screen down quite a bit, on both planes, so that you have black borders all the way around. Then use V and H-SHIFT to center the screen. Once you're centered, use V and H-AMP to get your picture back to full screen. Be sure to go a few clicks over. Some feeds aren't quite as "big" resolution-wise as others. Make sure you test your settings with HD channels, standard channels, and any inputs you have like DVD, video games, etc. My settings are:


V-AMP: 26

V-SHIFT: 24

H-AMP: 20

H-SHIFT: 24


Once you have overscan eliminated, the other entries on this menu you might want to tweak are H-PAR, UP-COR, LOW-COR, H-TRA, BOW and ANGLE. Don't bother with the rest. I haven't seen them make any difference. I can't really explain to you what each of these does specifically, because honestly, I don't know. Just make sure to WRITE DOWN YOUR DEFAULT VALUES before messing with these, or anything. Set aside a couple of hours for tweaking and I'm sure you'll get good results. A copy of DVE and Avia running a geometry test pattern in the background helps. Just so you know, when in the service menu, your TV will still display the picture of whatever's connected to your selected input in the background, which definitely helps.


Video Adjust 1 deals with a few important settings. Only modify CTI_LEVEL, COL_AXIS, LTI_LEVEL and MELODY VOLUME in here. I haven't touched anything else. If you want to get rid of the annoying chimes that play when you turn your TV on or off, changed MELODY VOLUME all the way down to 0. COL_AXIS handles "red push". A setting of 1 (not 0 for some reason) turns it off. This is definitely recommended. CTI_LEVEL and LTI_LEVEL handle enhancement of chrominance and luminance; I turned them both down to 0 for a more natural picture.


Video Adjust 2 deals with the other very important stuff. Only modify GAMMA, DPIC_LEVEL, DC-TRANS, VM_LEVEL and SHP_CD. GAMMA, DPIC and DC-TRANS are all somewhat similar. Lower them. Turning them higher will make the picture darker and eliminate shadow detail. I recommended setting all three to zero and then using the basic "brightness" control in the regular menu to control everything else. SHP should also be set to 0 to prevent more artificial sharpening of bright colors. And of course, we come to VSM. Set VM_LEVEL to 0 to do away with the evil velocity scan modulation. You can even set it to 1, but I don't recommend any artificial effects.


When you're done tweaking, just hit power. When you turn your set back on, your settings will be reset, so be sure to take the TV off Dynamic picture mode and set it to custom or even movie. I suggest calibrating with DVE or Avia to get the best picture. Remember, though, ALWAYS record your original settings as there's no way to get them back. And a lot of this is trial and error. You'll probably be turning your TV on and off quite a few times to get to a picture you like best!


A properly calibrated set will probably look much different than factory settings. Let your eyes get used to it and they'll thank you. It will be more like looking through a window than watching TV.


----------



## Meltdown611186

Thank you to the above poster. Now see was that so hard? That helped a ton! So screw the DVD. I really really appreciate all the information guys. I guess I will stay away from that reset button even though I had no intent to hit it. Not to be arrogant but its rare that I will do something so incredibly stupid that I would want to just start over.


Now if only I could have figured out a way to get my xbox360 to have surround sound without having to buy a whole new dang receiver and still getting sound on my television also.


I assume the best way to go about this is get the new receiver with the optical audio and connect it from my 360 directly to that while still leaving the normal audio cords into the television as well.


----------



## Meltdown611186

Alrighty, well heres something interesting but very very annoying.


Lower right hand corner of my screen there is a purpleish, moronish, yellowish blob of well crap. Just showed up when I powered on my television once. Stranger that when I move it back to the right, I only did that to pull the plug on it for 2 minutes it was gone. Then when I put the tv back into viewing position its back. Its like it hates me or doesnt want me to watch it. Its the strangest thing. I have never seen an electronic behave in this manner.


I removed all speakers and anything that could remotely cause a magnetic problem and still it only goes away if I move it back to that one position. Pretty messed up.


Any suggestions?


----------



## Meltdown611186

I am considering taking this back over the weekend because it has caused more of a hastle than anything with the surround sound, the discolorations in the corners. But before I get too hasty lemme throw out this idea.


Tell me which is better my television the Samsung TX-R3079WH http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1099396990967 


OR


The Sony KV30HS420 http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1077628885856 


Honestlly now, what is going to give me more bang for my buck here. I am attempting to play 360 on a good HDTV, not to mention with my already put in surround sound. I would rather not have to go out and buy a whole new one. Plus does the sony have these discoloration issues too in the corner?


Educate me, I am open to ANY AND EVERY SUGGETION...um within that price range of course.


----------



## Bill_4D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meltdown611186* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Alrighty, well heres something interesting but very very annoying.
> 
> 
> Lower right hand corner of my screen there is a purpleish, moronish, yellowish blob of well crap. Just showed up when I powered on my television once. Stranger that when I move it back to the right, I only did that to pull the plug on it for 2 minutes it was gone. Then when I put the tv back into viewing position its back. Its like it hates me or doesnt want me to watch it. Its the strangest thing. I have never seen an electronic behave in this manner.
> 
> 
> I removed all speakers and anything that could remotely cause a magnetic problem and still it only goes away if I move it back to that one position. Pretty messed up.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



Try unplugging the set for a while then plugging it back in. I and a few other people had this same problem (mine were in all four corners). Doing this will deguass your set. I had to try it a few times but it worked like a charm


----------



## Meltdown611186

I have tired over and over. Even left it unplug over night. Unplugged it for 30 seconds, unplugged it for a min and 2 minutes. Nothing.


So having this problem and simply going to have to buy a new receiver for surround sound is making me debate if I should just take this television back for the sony.


Which television is truely the better television?


----------



## pepperpot

Have had both the 27" & 30" for months. The OTA HD is superb, but getting tired of not be able to see the bottom ticker on sports chans. Finally got the nerve to bring up the Deflection in the SM on both sets.

27" V-AMP 45, V-SHIFT 28, H-AMP 33, H-SHIFT 37

30" V-AMP 35, V-SHIFT 24, H-AMP 40, H-SHIFT 50

That tells me the factory defaults are not universal...I think. I'll not change any of the settings until the little wife approves. I post if I have success. If you don't hear from me again, it was the wife. Any suggestions how to do this slowly and which to bring down in value first?


----------



## Nevrona

Meltdown611186,

I had to register to respond to your post regarding the "blob" in the corner. I bought the 3079 about 7 weeks ago. I have the same exact mysterious blob problem. I called Samsung and they had someone come over to check it out. The service guy said it was magnetic interference, he rotated the set 6 inches and the blob disappeared. I thought I had a problem with that particular corner of the room, so I moved my entire entertainment set up to a different section of the room.

The blob is still there (lower left corner...baseball size) more noticable against a red background. But here is the strangest thing....if I rotate the set the same 6 inches, the blob goes away. It is maddening and I've become pre-occupied about looking in that little corner. Maybe the set is so sensitive to magnetism that is needs to be alligned with the magnetic field of the earth.


----------



## Meltdown611186

Same EXACT thing happens to me. If I push back the television on the right side where the blob is, it will go away. Otherwise its there and very annoying. And it should be annoying, after all paid tons of money for a television.


----------



## Hendrich

ok,, I´m from Mexico so.. my english is not very good but....

I have this TV and the PQ is very good.. the blotch in the corner (left side up) is very

slight. Only with white back is noticeable. (its a square around 1 inch)

I´m happy with tis TV.. in my country only 4 digital chanels are recibed but the quality is fine.

by the way,, here in Mexico the model is CL32Z30


----------



## Nevrona

Other than the blob, I have applied many of the Deflection tweaks and Video adjustment via the service menu that I found throughout this thread and I must say that the picture is stunning in HD. It's also awesome in SD. XBOX360 looks 3D, the detail is incredible.


----------



## Meltdown611186

Is everyone saying that this television ALWAYS has a color blob problem?


----------



## leif

I gave up and returned my set. (poor convergence). Circuit city took it back without problems.


After reading everyone elses posts about all the various troubles such as geometry, magnetic discoloration (blobs) etc, i was again reminded why CRTs just aren't the way of the future







.


The only reason I wanted a CRT was because you can make them dark enough for a bedroom while still looking good (black level low enough), but ultimately I realized LCD was a safer bet.


I ended up buying a Samsung LN-R268W - 26" LCD, 16:9 ratio, 1366x768 resolution and 3000:1 stated contrast ratio, but no HDTV tuner.


Contrast is definitely nowhere near as good as the Slimfit CRT was, but everything else is MUCH better. So, while not an ideal solution, at least now I can watch HD in my bedroom







.


----------



## ={<SMOKE>}=

well, i just got off the phone with the tv tech who was assigned to me after i called samsung. he said that he did some research and that, according to samsung's internal documents/troubleshooting guide, the vertical and horizontal bowing issues CAN be fixed via the service menu. he stated that the settings were 'off' when the tv left the factory. i sure hope that he is right! i will post a response after he works his magic tomorrow afternoon.


and by the way, for anyone who is bothered by some of the issues with this tv, call samsung! it was absolutely painless to have them schedule this guy to come out to my place. the representative i spoke with was very nice. if the tech can actually fix my geometry issues, i'll be a repeat samsung customer.


stay tuned...


edit:


"Is everyone saying that this television ALWAYS has a color blob problem?"


i get purple blotches in my corners from time to time, but i only notice them when the screen is completely gray (like if you have input component 1 selected but there is no signal going to it). i have tried the unplugging method a few times just to see if it worked and it was a success every time...


----------



## ANGUZ

Hi,

Im from the UK, I would like to share my expreience of the Slim fit tv, the model numbers may differ in the UK, but the tvs are basically the same ones.


Just got my Sammsung Ws32z306vb 32" Slimfit delivered today from Currys, (A large UK electrical retailer).


But I`m very upset with what they have done,

Due to only having a small car, and being disabled, I had the set delivered rather than taking it home with me, as its very heavy.

I paied for next day delivery, and it never turned up, phoned the shop, "oh there was a mix up, it wasnt put out to be collected", so they said it would be delivered today, and waived the delivery charge which I thought was ok.


Came today, the salesman said in the shop he had opened the box, to check the remote, was in the there, and had resealed it, fair enough, so when I opened the box, the remote was in a WH Smiths bag, batteries all ready in it, along with the manual which looked far from new, plus loads of screws plastic feet and bolts, which I presumed were from the stand, but when I opened the stand box, which had XD on the side, there was a bag of fittings in there.


I got the tv out the box, soon as I put it on, all the normal tv stations were all ready tuned in, and most of the settings had been changed from their defaults, there was finger prints all over the case.


So I phoned Currys up, talked the the bloke who sold me it, who was 1/2 soaked, put me onto a manager who offered a discount, as "Oh somet looks like its gone wrong there sir" no way, I want a NEW set, I paied for a NEW one, not a user returned one, or a ex display, there getting back to me.



First impressions of the set , its looks stunning, nice picture, I dont have Sky, but I`ve got Freeview, so I tried Sky Sports News, for the scrolling banners, and there is a small bow, hopefully that can be improved in the SM settings, dvds look great, and also me XBox, I presume it will need the odd tweak here and there, but who knows why it was returned, or how long its been out on the shop floor been poked and prodded, so I either want a new set, or a full refund.


How companies think they can get away with these types of tricks, do they think we are all so thick not to notice it, jezzuzz


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ANGUZ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Im from the UK, I would like to share my expreience of the Slim fit tv, the model numbers may differ in the UK, but the tvs are basically the same ones.
> 
> 
> Just got my Sammsung Ws32z306vb 32" Slimfit delivered today from Currys, (A large UK electrical retailer).
> 
> 
> But I`m very upset with what they have done,
> 
> Due to only having a small car, and being disabled, I had the set delivered rather than taking it home with me, as its very heavy.
> 
> I paied for next day delivery, and it never turned up, phoned the shop, "oh there was a mix up, it wasnt put out to be collected", so they said it would be delivered today, and waived the delivery charge which I thought was ok....
> 
> 
> How companies think they can get away with these types of tricks, do they think we are all so thick not to notice it, jezzuzz



This is unforgivable. Should never happen.


I have also found that my good buddy, paraplegic, gets taken advantage of quite often. His mind is as sharp as yours so he usually triumphs, but not w/o lots of hassles. I hope this is not your case.


I also hope you get a great "new" set as well. If possible, have them deliver the new set before taking away the used one. It could just be that the used one has better picture quality than the new one...


Best of Luck!


----------



## riffjim4069




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *riffjim4069* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Samsung is shipping a replacement for my TX-R3081WH. Although the vertical bowing was quite bad, the horizontal geometry was almost perfect. I just hope I don't see these problems on the replacement set.



Replacement TX-R3081WH arrived today...overall, I'm much, much happier with this set: horizontal and vertical geometry issues are minor and there are no visible blob/blotch problems. However, the center screen geometry is off but it wasn't noticeable until I popped up a guide menu. Even so, the issue is slight and can be easily tweaked. The out of the box differences between set 1 and set 2 are night and day.


----------



## georgemoe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *={}=* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well, i just got off the phone with the tv tech who was assigned to me after i called samsung. he said that he did some research and that, according to samsung's internal documents/troubleshooting guide, the vertical and horizontal bowing issues CAN be fixed via the service menu. he stated that the settings were 'off' when the tv left the factory. i sure hope that he is right! i will post a response after he works his magic tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> 
> and by the way, for anyone who is bothered by some of the issues with this tv, call samsung! it was absolutely painless to have them schedule this guy to come out to my place. the representative i spoke with was very nice. if the tech can actually fix my geometry issues, i'll be a repeat samsung customer.
> 
> 
> stay tuned...



Looking forward to an update on this.


----------



## mercury

riffjim4069 where do you use your 81....and whats your seating distance.


thanks-


----------



## riffjim4069




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mercury* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> riffjim4069 where do you use your 81....and whats your seating distance.
> 
> 
> thanks-



It's a bedroom set and we're 12ft. away...which is around the same distance as we sit from our 50" Sony and 65" Mitsubishi. Yep, the set is too small IMO but it is much larger than the 26" Samsung it replaced. Unfortunately, the previous owner build a customer wall unit (dressers, shelves, entertainment center) when the home was constructed in '95 and this is largest moderately priced widescreen that will fit into the entertainment center. I opted for knocking out the wall unit and moving the Sony into the bedroom...however, my wife did not share my enthusiasm for this project.


----------



## flexible




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Meltdown611186* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is everyone saying that this television ALWAYS has a color blob problem?



I believe I was first in the thread to report success in having the purple blob disappear after unplugging and replugging. Since that very first day when I bought it nearly a year ago, I have never seen one since. So, NO, would be the answer to your question.


The "turning it 6 inches" solution is a red flag to me. It would seem to me that something with a magnetic field is within those 6 inches. Finding what it is is key. Is it a piece of equipment? A power cord inducing a fiield? A light source? Magnets on a cabinet door? Sunlight? Pressure on the case during the 6 inch turn that affects something in the slimfit's case?


Have you tried a different electrical outlet on a different circuit?


----------



## ={<SMOKE>}=

alright, the tech just left my place. he was an incompetent twit. the vertical bowing is WORSE and the horizontal bowing is unchanged. i will be resetting all the sm values shortly (i have the factory ones written down).


i also just got off the phone with samsung. the customer service rep suggested i call back tomorrow so that i can speak with their tier-two service reps. one way or another, this will get resolved...


i'd at least like for someone at samsung to admit that the geometry issues are a flaw in the engineering. if they would do that, i will gladly give up this crazy pursuit and let things rest. until then, i'll be on the phone chewing their asses out!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *={}=* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> alright, the tech just left my place. he was an incompetent twit. the vertical bowing is WORSE and the horizontal bowing is unchanged. i will be resetting all the sm values shortly (i have the factory ones written down).
> 
> 
> i also just got off the phone with samsung. the customer service rep suggested i call back tomorrow so that i can speak with their tier-two service reps. one way or another, this will get resolved...
> 
> 
> i'd at least like for someone at samsung to admit that the geometry issues are a flaw in the engineering. if they would do that, i will gladly give up this crazy pursuit and let things rest. until then, i'll be on the phone chewing their asses out!



I am SO sorry for this outcome. I was hoping for much better news.


You made a point earlier that needs to be repeated:


"and by the way, for anyone who is bothered by some of the issues with this tv, call samsung! it was absolutely painless to have them schedule this guy to come out to my place. the representative i spoke with was very nice."


Samsung must be made aware of these problems by all buyers. Make noise, do whatever it takes to get them to pay attention. Samsung can make outstanding tvs, and we need to hold them to the level of quality of which they are capable.


----------



## pepperpot

Never mind! The not-seeing-ticker was not a SlimFit problem. After a long while of comparing SM settings of both sets and changing, it hit me and problem fixed. Changing the DirecTV H-10 aspect ratio to 4:3 from 16:9 since we don't subscribe to HD solved the problem. Sorry. My little wife who was assisting me with the SM values even gave me a hi-five when I solved it. Now on to the next "It's always something".


----------



## lockecard

........We are now five days into March..........Does anyone have an inside track into when (in March according to the press release from CES) Samsung will be releasing the new TX-S3082WH and TX-S3080WH? They haven't even posted the new stats on their website yet.


----------



## ={<SMOKE>}=




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am SO sorry for this outcome. I was hoping for much better news.
> 
> 
> You made a point earlier that needs to be repeated:
> 
> 
> "and by the way, for anyone who is bothered by some of the issues with this tv, call samsung! it was absolutely painless to have them schedule this guy to come out to my place. the representative i spoke with was very nice."
> 
> 
> Samsung must be made aware of these problems by all buyers. Make noise, do whatever it takes to get them to pay attention. Samsung can make outstanding tvs, and we need to hold them to the level of quality of which they are capable.



i will continue to make noise with them, but i find it strange that NONE of the customer service reps i've spoken to have gotten calls about geometry issues on this tv (according to them). every store display set i've seen has these problems. hopefully, when i talk to the tier-2 tech tomorrow i can get him to be more forthcoming as i'm pretty sure all the reps i've dealt with this far have very limited technical knowledge of the tvs.


----------



## lonerhino

I am new to this forum. Hello everyone! I want this T.V. Samsung TX-R3079WH. I am in love with the outward apperance but, there seems to be issues with it.


My needs are limited to viewing DVDs and PS2. I care not about cable nor satilite or broadcast T.V.


I plan on purchsing a new DVD HDMI output player with this T.V.


I have a question about the optical audio output on this set. Do I go from this to my reciever? does it retain the sound quality?


Thanks in advance for all of the communities help


----------



## ={<SMOKE>}=




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lonerhino* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am new to this forum. Hello everyone! I want this T.V. Samsung TX-R3079WH. I am in love with the outward apperance but, there seems to be issues with it.
> 
> 
> My needs are limited to viewing DVDs and PS2. I care not about cable nor satilite or broadcast T.V.
> 
> 
> I plan on purchsing a new DVD HDMI output player with this T.V.
> 
> 
> I have a question about the optical audio output on this set. Do I go from this to my reciever? does it retain the sound quality?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for all of the communities help



i have the 3079 and i wouldn't recommend it. i've seen sony 30" crt hdtv's with hdmi in for $800 at circuit city and best buy. i recommend you pick one of those up. sony, hands down, makes the nicest hdtv's on the market.


the 3079 is definitely a nice looking tv, but the geometry issues with this thing are absolutely terrible. i didn't realize some of the issues with my tv until i was out of my 30-day return period from best buy or else i would have returned it. in fact, i didn't know that tv's could have geometry issues (i remember thinking almost immediately after purchasing the tv that the volume box and bar were shaped funny, but at the time i didn't know that 'bowing' even existed...). between my set and display units i've checked at numerous retailers, i'm even skeptical of the people here claiming their sets have no geometry issues whatsoever...


----------



## rcs476




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *={}=* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i have the 3079 and i wouldn't recommend it. i've seen sony 30" crt hdtv's with hdmi in for $800 at circuit city and best buy. i recommend you pick one of those up. sony, hands down, makes the nicest hdtv's on the market.
> 
> 
> the 3079 is definitely a nice looking tv, but the geometry issues with this thing are absolutely terrible. i didn't realize some of the issues with my tv until i was out of my 30-day return period from best buy or else i would have returned it. in fact, i didn't know that tv's could have geometry issues (i remember thinking almost immediately after purchasing the tv that the volume box and bar were shaped funny, but at the time i didn't know that 'bowing' even existed...). between my set and display units i've checked at numerous retailers, i'm even skeptical of the people here claiming their sets have no geometry issues whatsoever...




How far are you out of your return period? I ended up returning mine to the store I purchased it from about two to three weeks past the return period. I had a store tech come out and look at mine, he ended up telling me it was one of the best slimfit's that he had seen and said that the geometry issues I was having were acceptable for a slimfit.


I went back to the store (without the TV) and spoke with a manager about my situation. Explained that I could not deal with having a TV with such extreme acceptable defects and that I would get another set through them, they agreed to take it back without any hesitation.


Personally, in your situation, I would do the same. Go to best buy, speak with the manager, explain that you had a tech come to look at it and he couldn't fix it and that you would like to exchange it for a different set. If that doesn't work to your advantage, then I would keep hassling samsung about it.


----------



## ={<SMOKE>}=




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rcs476* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How far are you out of your return period? I ended up returning mine to the store I purchased it from about two to three weeks past the return period. I had a store tech come out and look at mine, he ended up telling me it was one of the best slimfit's that he had seen and said that the geometry issues I was having were acceptable for a slimfit.
> 
> 
> I went back to the store (without the TV) and spoke with a manager about my situation. Explained that I could not deal with having a TV with such extreme acceptable defects and that I would get another set through them, they agreed to take it back without any hesitation.
> 
> 
> Personally, in your situation, I would do the same. Go to best buy, speak with the manager, explain that you had a tech come to look at it and he couldn't fix it and that you would like to exchange it for a different set. If that doesn't work to your advantage, then I would keep hassling samsung about it.



i bought the tv in mid-december, so i'm approaching three months here. i doubt that best buy is going to take the tv back at this point. i think i'm better off fighting with samsung.


----------



## rcs476




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *={}=* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i bought the tv in mid-december, so i'm approaching three months here. i doubt that best buy is going to take the tv back at this point. i think i'm better off fighting with samsung.



Yeah, that's pretty far back. You're probably doing the right thing with samsung then. Hopefully they can help you out.


After my experience, I am staying far far away from Samsung.


Best of luck.


----------



## deadzone

Smoke said:

*i'm even skeptical of the people here claiming their sets have no geometry issues whatsoever...*


So are you saying from one newbie to another that I am a liar? If you don't like the tv fine, keep your ranting that implies that I am knowingly deceiving this whole forum out of it at least. Thanks.


I'm a little skeptical of people who say these type of things that obviously didn't read the thread and try and fix the problems that they were having on their own through the service menu or with a Samsung tech through the warranty service. Guess what? Most tube tv's will have some type of geometry issues. None will be perfect - and perfection is very much subjective to the person who owns the item.


----------



## justsc

I would venture to say that "most" of the sets sold today have less problems that what we're reading about on the forums. Our forums represent a very small sub-set of the buying public. Besides those of us who are HD and HT hobbyists, I imagine the rest of those posting represent another sub-sub-set of buyers - those with problems looking for fixes.


I could be wrong, but I imagine most sets sold today are acceptable to their buyers. I realize the vast majority of buyers may not know what geometry problems are , and might not recognize such anomalies, but to them the sets are probably still acceptable.


----------



## huberjgl

I just bought what will be my first HDTV.

Did my research, both internet and store visits.


Checked out LCD and CRT, as they were the only ones in my price range.

I didn't want smaller than my current TV, 27", so 30-32" it had to be, any bigger was too much $$ at this time.


Viewing LCD and CRT side by side, at the viewing distance I would be at home, the CRT's were much sharper, and generally a couple $100 cheaper than the LCD's.


Whittled down my choiced to a Sony 30" CRT (I think it was the KV30HS420) and the Samsung TX-R3080WH slimfit.

I've read a lot of reports in this forum about the 3079, and now the 3081, but didn't see much about the 3080.


Saw in person the Sony and the 3079 side by side at Best Buy.

Gave each of them a forearm lift, and the Sony (167#'s) didn't budge, but the 3079(120#'s) I was able to lift off the shelf, pro #1.

The 3079 has the speakers (which I won't even be using) on the side, making it a bit wider, and odd looking with the picture not going to the edges of the set, the 3080 has them on the bottom, so the screen goes right to the edge of the set, which IMHO looks much better, pro #2.


I went with the 3080, which was only available online, so I couldn't pick it up in person, it will be delivered in a couple weeks.


After making my decision, I saw the 3081 being discussed here, but it doesn't seem to be available anywhere yet, and a day late.


Since I am joe average viewer, perhaps I won't even notice the little things wrong with the Samsungs, any good reports on the TX-R3080WH?

Of course, I did a search, and the few mentions of it were "when is it coming out, how much will it be", no "I have it and it's great", or "I have it and it sucks"


Oh, checked out Best Buy.com today, and the 3080 isn't even on there anymore, only the 3079? and the 3081 hasn't materialized yet.



thanx


Jerry


----------



## ={<SMOKE>}=




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deadzone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Smoke said:
> 
> *i'm even skeptical of the people here claiming their sets have no geometry issues whatsoever...*
> 
> 
> So are you saying from one newbie to another that I am a liar? If you don't like the tv fine, keep your ranting that implies that I am knowingly deceiving this whole forum out of it at least. Thanks.
> 
> 
> I'm a little skeptical of people who say these type of things that obviously didn't read the thread and try and fix the problems that they were having on their own through the service menu or with a Samsung tech through the warranty service. Guess what? Most tube tv's will have some type of geometry issues. None will be perfect - and perfection is very much subjective to the person who owns the item.



first of all, i've attempted to fix the geometry issues in the sm myself and have had a samsung service rep look at the tv. you are the one who has not read the thread.


second of all, i'm not calling anyone a liar. i simply have not seen a single slimfit anywhere that has been free of serious geometry issues. that's why i used the word skeptical.


lastly, i spoke with samsung tier-2 tech support today and he admitted to the geometry issues with these tv's. however, he claimed that he just bought one for his parents and it was free of geometry issues. i will remain skeptical about this until i see one with my own eyes...


----------



## jpaul

Still no word yet on the 2006 Samsung models that I have found but I did spot the new slim LG at BestBuy. Hopefully this means the Samsung will be out before too much longer. I can't post links, but it shouldn't be hard to find the LG thread, where I'm having someone else post a picture.


Do we have good reason to believe some of the issues (magneto-blobs, perhaps even some geometry) will be fixed in the 2006 models?


----------



## citykids

Jpaul - just as I was purchasing my Sammy SlimFit last Friday, Best Buy had just put the LG Super Slim on display! I was tempted to give it a look over, but my buddy there couldn't budge on the price ($945, i think it was) So I ended up taking the Samsung at $750.

When I got it home I was expecting the worst due to all the geometry complaints, but it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be! I did a little tweaking through the service menu and I think I've reached a happy medium. My girl loves the set, the kids think it's the best for playing consoles on (excellent color, black levels, and resolution) Did I mention only $750?










by the way, when you are in the service mode, there is a node that lists a date (mine says Jan. 2006) I would imagine that refers to the firmware/ mfg. date, am I correct in assuming so?


----------



## jpaul

Yeah, $750 is a great price. I guess I figure the downward price pressure will continue as the 2006 models are rolled out, so I think I'll just wait and see what happens...either get the new model or get good savings on the old model. Anyway, good luck with the set. Let us know if you experience any annoyances in the next few days. Perhaps they have tweaked the manufacturing process for the better in the later builds of the television...I assume thats why you asked about the firmware date?


----------



## Rafter Man

2006 Slimfit models should start showing up at retail in April


----------



## citykids




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lonerhino* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am new to this forum. Hello everyone! I want this T.V. Samsung TX-R3079WH. I am in love with the outward apperance but, there seems to be issues with it.
> 
> 
> My needs are limited to viewing DVDs and PS2. I care not about cable nor satilite or broadcast T.V.
> 
> 
> I plan on purchsing a new DVD HDMI output player with this T.V.
> 
> 
> I have a question about the optical audio output on this set. Do I go from this to my reciever? does it retain the sound quality?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for all of the communities help



Lonerhino,

if all that you're gonna do with your Samsung set is play console games and watch DVDs through HDMI (i recommend the Samsung HD-850 dvd player!) then I'd reccomend buying it.


One amazing trait I see from this tv is that it makes even old games look great! I was playing Metal Slug 3 (which normally looks like a pixelly mess on my LCD monitor) but is dramatically improved on the SlimFit! Nothing beats a CRT for console gaming!










As for audio, I run my optical cables (PS2, xbox) to A/V receiver, all the other consoles are routed to the Samsung.


----------



## jpaul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rafter Man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2006 Slimfit models should start showing up at retail in April



April? Oh no! Ah well, I guess I've been without TV for six months, one more won't hurt. Where did you come by this information. Thanks, by the way, I've been scouring the internet every day so this news will at least save some time.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citykids* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Lonerhino,
> 
> if all that you're gonna do with your Samsung set is play console games and watch DVDs through HDMI (i recommend the Samsung HD-850 dvd player!) then I'd reccomend buying it.
> 
> 
> One amazing trait I see from this tv is that it makes even old games look great! I was playing Metal Slug 3 (which normally looks like a pixelly mess on my LCD monitor) but is dramatically improved on the SlimFit! Nothing beats a CRT for console gaming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for audio, I run my optical cables (PS2, xbox) to A/V receiver, all the other consoles are routed to the Samsung.



I strongly urge folks to reconsider any HD-850 dvd player purchases. I purchased this player last May when it first came out and returned it quickly. It was pretty good for "resolution" but it crushed blacks badly, and you could see little to no detail in dim or dark scenes.


Just my opinion, but I'd aviod this player. I settled on the Oppo player and am more than satisfied. This is one outstanding player and the value is incredible. I ran the HQV Benchmark DVD on the Oppo player and found that it passed about 95% of the tests with flying colors. Standard PS players failed these tests miserably, as do the video processors in most tvs.


----------



## MidiVox

Hello Everyone. My nephew purchased the Model 79 SlimFit today at Circuit City. I had warned him about the very slight bowing on text crawls, in the lower center of the screen, but since he liked the quality of the picture better than any model Sony etc, he purchased it anyway. He lives 30 to 40 miles from town, with normal rabbit ears he gets great HDTV reception. We played 8 different XBox 360 games, COD2, DOA4, PGR4, Tiger Woods, Full Auto, Kameo, Perfect Dark Zero and Condeemed. The built in speakers are very good for TV ones. The SlimFit fit in the back seat of his car, we got it up the stairs and it fit on his small TV stand. A very good buy for HDTV and XBox 360 Gaming. My guess new technology, that there are simply a higher percentage of defective SlimFit tubes out there. We looked at about a dozen display models in difference stores. Some did look terrible but most had a bright, crystal clear beautiful HD picture. Non HD picture looked very good also. Worth trying to see if you like the SlimFit. Just get it from somewhere you can reture it if you get a Lemon.


----------



## KoRn

All four corners. Mine to. It was a slight purpleish rainbow effects in all 4 corners. Like, I said. Extremely slight. But, heres the kicker. I thought my friend was nuts when he told me this. But, I would turn on the tv from the tv itself. He told me not to do that. It gets static electricity. I thought he was insane. Told me to unplug it and turn it on with the remote from now on. Problem solved. Weird. And, before this. I tried the unplugging deal. But, once again. It would come back. Because, I would never use the remote. Since using the remote. Its completely gone. I did get that big purple spot as well in the left bottom corner. Just a few days ago. It was from moving the tv. I moved it somewhere else and its gone. Other than these 2 little annoying problems. The tv is a gem. The picture is jaw dropping and its performed great.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bill_4D* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Try unplugging the set for a while then plugging it back in. I and a few other people had this same problem (mine were in all four corners). Doing this will deguass your set. I had to try it a few times but it worked like a charm


----------



## lonerhino




KoRn said:


> I would turn on the tv from the tv itself. He told me not to do that. It gets static electricity. I thought he was insane. Told me to unplug it and turn it on with the remote from now on. Problem solved. I did get that big purple spot as well in the left bottom corner. Just a few days ago. It was from moving the tv.
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you suggest if I want to clean the dust off of the t.v.? Use the remote? Even the most gentle rubbing with a lint free cloth or using a can of compressed air, would create _tons_ more static than simply touching the power button...I have always used the on the t.v. set power button to power it up or down, and that would be a hard habit for me to break.... Never touch the t.v. again. I am seriously looking to puchase this set and I know my friends will be attracted to it's sleek and unique design. They will simply want to touch it. I don't want to have to shout out, "DON'T TOUCH IT!" "Back away from the new t.v." I don't need to lose the few friends I have over this issue.
> 
> 
> Just something to think about.


----------



## cmdrmonkey

The Samsung 3079 is complete trash. It looks good on paper, with plenty of inputs, digital sound, and a tuner, but that's all it has going for it.


It seems completely incapbale of creating straight vertical or horizontal lines. I've tried resolving the geometry issues in the service menu (mute-1-8-2-power), but to no avail.


Standard 480i signals look particularly terrible on this tv, and surprisingly 1080i doesn't look that much better than a standard signal on a standard tv.


I tried cleaning the front of the TV with some alcohol, which is what I usually use with electronics because it evaporates quickly if spilled, usually not resulting in any damage. The paint on the front of the TV is so cheap, it actually started running.


The tv sometimes produces a burning smell if left on for too long.


Needless to say, I expected more from Samsung. Was this made using slave labor or something? The quality is horrible.


Unfortunately, I got this as an open box. I should have known better and done some research online first. Luckily it was for almost half MSRP ($600), but even still, I feel cheated.


Not sure what I'm going to do with the TV since it's heavy as hell and I can't take it back. Guess I'll probably sell it to some poor sap and try to get most of my money back. It's either that or the dumpster. This TV is just that crappy.


----------



## qip

Finally after a month for J&R to restock the 3080 i finally was able to pick it up today....and no geometry issues at all...went to cnn and other ticker channels, all were straight and flat end to end beautiful.. sd channels had gray bars and i couldnt zoom more in 16:9 format but my hd cable box from cablevision has stretch options so i put the stretch option on and all sd channels now can fill the screen pretty nice....this tv is a beauty....my one boggle was when i had to pick this beast up and put it on my stand which is almost 4ft high and this thing wheighs a ton its hard to get a good handle for grip on this beast


----------



## camby

Okay this is my first post here and I wish I had seen this b4 I had the misfortune of buying this t.v. I have the 3079 and I couldnt be more dissapointed. I got my first set on dec 20 and immediately noticed the worst geometry problem ive ever seen! I knew they all had a bit of this problem and had seen a few of the 3079 tvs with a slight problem but my first one was out by half an inch from middle of screen to the edge. I returned this one and had to wait for a new one which arrived on jan 8. This one was way better on the geometry issue but had a much worse problem that I didnt notice for a few weeks and therefore was after my 30 day return period. The problem was after about 2 hours of the tv being on the entire right side of the screen starts to yellow and looks like its nicotene stained. It looks worst with a white background i.e. hockey or skiing. Eventhough I bought the 5 year warranty from future shop they said after the first 30 days its samsungs problem for the first year. I contacted samsung who sent out a repair guy and he tells me instantly that I have a faulty tube. The repair guy and I spend 3 weeks trying to get samsung to give us a straight answer on what to do and they finally decided this week I have to send it back to them so they can look at it and "decide " if its bad enough to warrant a new one. So now I get to go 4-6 weeks without a tv and there is no guarantee they are gonna make me happy in the end. I made samsung aware that I will never buy any of there products again and that I will be sure to tell all of this horrible service.


----------



## dragndrop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rafter Man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 2006 Slimfit models should start showing up at retail in April



so close yet so far


----------



## Koeppel

I can wait untill April too... hope they'll fix the geometry problems!


----------



## otamywy

Hello, I just purchased the TX-R3080WH and it makes a loud noise on power-up, but only when it's been off for a while. It'll also do it if I unplug it, then plug it back in.


I've read through this thread and saw a few posts referring to this indirectly, impying it's normal degaussing on power-up, but nothing real specific. I also understand degaussing and that these TVs automaticaly degauss on power-up (according to Samsung's website), but is it supposed to be that loud? I mean it kind of scared me at first as I wasn't expecting it. My parents have the 27" slim fit and theirs did the same thing, they took it back and the new one isn't as loud. Otherwise the TV is great, no geometry issues, just this loud buzz.


I'm just trying to figure out if I should return it and get a new one or just live with it, any help is appreciated.


----------



## qip




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otamywy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello, I just purchased the TX-R3080WH and it makes a loud noise on power-up, but only when it's been off for a while. It'll also do it if I unplug it, then plug it back in.
> 
> 
> I've read through this thread and saw a few posts referring to this indirectly, impying it's normal degaussing on power-up, but nothing real specific. I also understand degaussing and that these TVs automaticaly degauss on power-up (according to Samsung's website), but is it supposed to be that loud? I mean it kind of scared me at first as I wasn't expecting it. My parents have the 27" slim fit and theirs did the same thing, they took it back and the new one isn't as loud. Otherwise the TV is great, no geometry issues, just this loud buzz.
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out if I should return it and get a new one or just live with it, any help is appreciated.





if i were you KEEP IT, dont risk it, you have no geometry issues ..if you exchange it and get one with no loud power up but geometry issues are visible you will kill yourself lol....the only thing i hear thats noticeable is the melody tone when powering on or off.......one thing do you have the a/v jacks on the left side of your 3080 like this
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-Jes5rdJ...&display=L#Tab 


because i dont, i have it behind on that side though like this http://www.crutchfield.com/S-Jes5rdJ...&display=L#Tab


----------



## otamywy




qip said:


> one thing do you have the a/v jacks on the left side of your 3080 like this because i dont, i have it behind on that side though like this
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is the same as yours, on that side but more towards the back. Like the second picture.
Click to expand...


----------



## otamywy

I revise my previous statement, I do have geometry issues (I just bought the TV last night, so I'm still tinkering). I turned on ESPN and the bottom ticker does bow up slightly in the middle. It is very slight and I could live with it, but combine it with the loud power up noise and I've decided to return the TV.


----------



## riffjim4069




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *otamywy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I revise my previous statement, I do have geometry issues (I just bought the TV last night, so I'm still tinkering). I turned on ESPN and the bottom ticker does bow up slightly in the middle. It is very slight and I could live with it, but combine it with the loud power up noise and I've decided to return the TV.



I too revise my previous statement about my 2nd replacement 3081 having only slight geometry issues. Ok, they aren't that bad...but I do have some bowing outside the center of the screen and then again near the outside center...it's just that I can't seem to resolve the problems. I fired up a HDNET test pattern and modified the DEFLECTION, VIDEO ADJUST 1 and VIDEO ADJUST 2, and a few other settings, but I just keep moving the problem around the screen.










I have an 3+ year old Mitsubishi Diamond RPTV CRT which I typically converge and tweak once or twice a year...it's a snap compared to getting the 3081 to display properly. Ugh! Any tips or spare bullets would be appreciated.


----------



## ={<SMOKE>}=

the fact of the matter is that these tv's are garbage. samsung has been completely unhelpful in assissting me with my problems. i've left messages for their executive customer service dept that go unreturned. they should step up and replace this tv with one that works--meaning that it can display straight lines and doesn't give off a burning smell when it's been on for a while.


to be honest, i plan on looking into some type of legal action against the company tomorrow. i'm sure they'll change their tune when they're looking at a class-action lawsuit...


----------



## qip

can some of you post some images to how bad it is.... heres mine , seems ok to me but sorry for my terrible crapcam , the top left had a moving ticker


----------



## ojupTV

I have 3079 model and trying to hook up my PC with it and hoping that I can browse internet with this huge screen. I thought HDMI or Component connection is better than Svideo, but it is the same.


I have tried to connect my ATI 9700 pro using DVI to HDMI , but the text its blury but readable from about 10 feet away. Then I tried using my Nvidia 6200 to connect it using component cable. Still the text is blury maybe bleed.

Movie picture quality using those connection is acceptable but not great.


Do I have to set up anything?

Does anyone know how to overcome this or can direct me to the right channel?

why tube does not give me crispy text like lcd tv?


thank you in advance


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ojupTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have 3079 model and trying to hook up my PC with it and hoping that I can browse internet with this huge screen. I thought HDMI or Component connection is better than Svideo, but it is the same.
> 
> 
> I have tried to connect my ATI 9700 pro using DVI to HDMI , but the text its blury but readable from about 10 feet away. Then I tried using my Nvidia 6200 to connect it using component cable. Still the text is blury maybe bleed.
> 
> Movie picture quality using those connection is acceptable but not great.
> 
> 
> Do I have to set up anything?
> 
> Does anyone know how to overcome this or can direct me to the right channel?
> 
> why tube does not give me crispy text like lcd tv?
> 
> 
> thank you in advance



The best results come from setting your tv to 480p using either component or HDMI/DVI cables. But using a crt hd set for web browsing isn't the best use of the set. I also tried this with my Sony 34" crt set and it's just not good enough.


You might try posting to the HTPC thread here on AVS. There's some great guys there that know a whole lot more about this than I do.


Good Luck!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *={}=* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the fact of the matter is that these tv's are garbage. samsung has been completely unhelpful in assissting me with my problems. i've left messages for their executive customer service dept that go unreturned. they should step up and replace this tv with one that works--meaning that it can display straight lines and doesn't give off a burning smell when it's been on for a while.
> 
> 
> to be honest, i plan on looking into some type of legal action against the company tomorrow. i'm sure they'll change their tune when they're looking at a class-action lawsuit...



You do realize that for a class-action lawsuit you need alot of other folks to go in on this with you to constitute a "class"?


You also have to show that Samsung essentially broke their contract with you as per the warranty. I fully understand your anger but I don't see alot of hope for this suit. I believe you'd be better off dogging Samsung night and day until they do right by you.


Best of Luck whatever you do!


----------



## mercury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *={}=* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the fact of the matter is that these tv's are garbage. samsung has been completely unhelpful in assissting me with my problems. i've left messages for their executive customer service dept that go unreturned. they should step up and replace this tv with one that works--meaning that it can display straight lines and doesn't give off a burning smell when it's been on for a while.
> 
> 
> to be honest, i plan on looking into some type of legal action against the company tomorrow. i'm sure they'll change their tune when they're looking at a class-action lawsuit...



i almost purchased this set.but not now.instead ill grab an LCD for 300 more.


----------



## KoRn

Its a great tv. Some people just got some bad ones thats all.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mercury* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i almost purchased this set.but not now.instead ill grab an LCD for 300 more.


----------



## bmbriefs

Hi all,

It seems that the 27" model does not seem to have as many of the geometry issues that the 30" does. I'm thinking about buying this model.

I was at BB the other day checking one out and I noticed that this had black bars when displaying 4:3 format. This seems crazy since it's a 4:3 TV, do all of these TV's display these bars in 4:3 or was it just a buggy unit that I was looking at?

thanks!

Bryce


----------



## firmtech

CACA returned to BB.


----------



## rcs476




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mercury* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i almost purchased this set.but not now.instead ill grab an LCD for 300 more.



Wise choice.


I ended up spending 1900 more on a plasma. Either way, the geometry flaws will be a distant memory going with a panel. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## strilan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmbriefs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> It seems that the 27" model does not seem to have as many of the geometry issues that the 30" does. I'm thinking about buying this model.
> 
> I was at BB the other day checking one out and I noticed that this had black bars when displaying 4:3 format. This seems crazy since it's a 4:3 TV, do all of these TV's display these bars in 4:3 or was it just a buggy unit that I was looking at?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Bryce




Bryce,


I have the 27" and have 0 issues with the things that are being talked about on this thread. You will have black bars on HD channels unless you stretch the screen. If you are watching 4:3 programming there is no letterbox on the screen. The only thing I don't like about the 27" is when you are watching High Definition programming the screen doesn't look right stretched (on some programs it looks okay) so when you view it on 16:9 you lose a couple inches of screen space. Not a problem if you watch your TV from a short distance but on basketball and other sports the screen can look small.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmbriefs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> It seems that the 27" model does not seem to have as many of the geometry issues that the 30" does. I'm thinking about buying this model.
> 
> I was at BB the other day checking one out and I noticed that this had black bars when displaying 4:3 format. This seems crazy since it's a 4:3 TV, do all of these TV's display these bars in 4:3 or was it just a buggy unit that I was looking at?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Bryce



Please explain a little further. The bars you were seeing - were they letterbox bars (top & bottom) or pillarbox bars (sides) , or both (postage stamp)?


It's common to see various combinations when the original signal was SD, and it was upconverted to HD, and then rebroadcast as SD. It can get very convoluted.


----------



## bmbriefs

Thanks for the review Strilan, nice to see somebody liked their purchase!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Please explain a little further. The bars you were seeing - were they letterbox bars (top & bottom) or pillarbox bars (sides) , or both (postage stamp)?
> 
> 
> It's common to see various combinations when the original signal was SD, and it was upconverted to HD, and then rebroadcast as SD. It can get very convoluted.




Justsc-

I was looking at at digital channel (channel 5.1 in the Twin Cities), and the TV was showing pillarbox bars. It seemed to me like the TV "thought" that it was a widescreen, using pillarboxes, despite being a 4:3 set (we all have dreams, I guess).

Also, although the TV had "stretch" options, none of them could be selected, they were all greyed out.

I'm new to HDTV, so I could be missing something obvious.

What does this sound like to you?

-thanks for your opinion


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmbriefs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the review Strilan, nice to see somebody liked their purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justsc-
> 
> I was looking at at digital channel (channel 5.1 in the Twin Cities), and the TV was showing pillarbox bars. It seemed to me like the TV "thought" that it was a widescreen, using pillarboxes, despite being a 4:3 set (we all have dreams, I guess).
> 
> Also, although the TV had "stretch" options, none of them could be selected, they were all greyed out.
> 
> I'm new to HDTV, so I could be missing something obvious.
> 
> What does this sound like to you?
> 
> -thanks for your opinion



It sounds just like an HD broadcast of material that was originally SD. When an HD set refuses to stretch it almost always means it's receiving an HD signal. On my local HD channels the news is always pillarboxed (I have a widescreen set) because it's an upconverted SD broadcast. It refuses to stretch because the only setting for HD is "Full," however that is on any given HD set. I am surprised what you saw wasn't also letterboxed.


----------



## bmbriefs

That sounds right to me, I was watching the local news at the time. Perhaps it was also letterboxed, I'll take a closer look next time.


----------



## Ben Music

Anybody know the differance between the 3080 and the 3081?


Ben Music


----------



## deadzone

So has anyone else purchased one of the 30 inch Samsung Slimfit series lately and had a good experience with it out of the box? Anyone purchase one recently and been able to fix any problems out of the box via Calibration disc or Warranty repair?


----------



## qip

i paid for my 3080 early feb, but it was last box J&R had and it had damage on it so i didnt want to take the chance and had to wait for new shipment which finally came last week, so far all is good , so now im also looking into the lg30fs4d for the living room


----------



## mazersteven

Does anyone know the best place (Price) to purchase the 27" Slimfit?


----------



## deadzone

I would check Sam's Club if you have one around you. I noticed the other day that they started carrying them.


----------



## trafick

Hey deadzone,

I purchased my 3079 on 1/27/06. I'll have to say that the picture out of the box was pretty crappy. After shutting off all the automatic stuff and running Avia through it, it came out looking better.


Then I spent another 6hrs fiddling with the geometry problems and I got them to acceptable. Not perfect, but acceptable. The Mrs. thinks it looks great and really thats all that matters. In fact, I thought the BB games looked pretty good on it yesterday, even better than on my 52" rear projection. But it does take a lot of time and patience to get it close.


Another problem with adjusting geometry is that all the settings interact. One will change another, also what you see is not necessarily what you get. You may actually have to over tweak it in service mode so when you change back to regular mode it looks okay.


On another note, has any one noticed that Avia color saturation is way to high. I adjust color and hue to their specs and then, after trying to watch the set with their settings, adjust the color down by about 15 clicks.


All I know is that I am very happy with this set and so is the Mrs. Maybe it's because we are video idiots (as many on this forum seem to allude to) or maybe because we like what we like. JMHO


----------



## georgemoe

Bringing my dads 3079 back to CC tomorrow for a refund. While I thought the picture quality at 1080i was very very good, some of the geometry issues sealed the return. That and my local BB was discontinuing the LG 30FS4D. They only had two and we got the display as open box 10% off. They had just put it up Mon/Tue of this week so it basically new.


Had the LG opportunity not come along, he would have kept the 3079. The geometry problems did not bother him and he didn't notice them. The real kicker for me was that with the LG, he got a QAM tuner to go with the ATSC tuner. Now he gets a few more locals channels in HD that he couldn't get with ATSC.


----------



## vilcabti




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ojupTV* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have 3079 model and trying to hook up my PC with it and hoping that I can browse internet with this huge screen. I thought HDMI or Component connection is better than Svideo, but it is the same.
> 
> 
> I have tried to connect my ATI 9700 pro using DVI to HDMI , but the text its blury but readable from about 10 feet away. Then I tried using my Nvidia 6200 to connect it using component cable. Still the text is blury maybe bleed.
> 
> Movie picture quality using those connection is acceptable but not great.
> 
> 
> Do I have to set up anything?
> 
> Does anyone know how to overcome this or can direct me to the right channel?
> 
> why tube does not give me crispy text like lcd tv?
> 
> 
> thank you in advance



Hi. I 've hooked my ATI AIW 9600 via ATI dongle RGB-->YUV to my set. Actually, watch dvd's using Zoom Player and PQ is stunning. You just must know how to setup all these. I advice you to search in HTPC forum where you could find a lot of info concerning this topic. There is a lot of filters that can be used in order to enhance the PQ. I use ffdshow and avisynth.


If you wanna browse internet, this set (actually, all crt) is not the best choice. LCD will be a better choice. But, for play dvds, this set is amazing. It depends of your video card, but you have an ATI, so...


Regards.


----------



## segamanccc

Ok i have had this tv for half a year and love it. However, every once and awile when watching over the air hd broadcasts, there will be times when a green line or blue line will appear at the extreme edge of the picture on the right side. It usually only appears every once and awile and will than disappear, if i change the channel it disappears, and it never happens with any other input (xbox computer etc). Any idea what's causing this and if i can fix it?


----------



## deadzone

Heh Trafick! - I'm with you on the wife thing! As long as she's happy, it makes my life easier!







(At least concerning electronics..)


I'll be interested to see what happens when I do some real calibration with my new Avia disc. I had ordered one through netflix but found it to be lacking some things, so I just decided to buy Avia. Thanks for the heads up about the settings possibly being too high after calibration - I will certainly keep it in mind when I do it myself.


Color, contrast, brightness, sharpness, these are things that I cannot seem to adjust to my taste. I have tried "eyeballing" it, but it doesn't seem to work as I find myself constantly fooling with these settings trying to find something I like. It's annoying too that you essentially must use the pre-set options and adjust for different situations. I would have loved to have independent memory inputs. (Hey what are you gonna do though? It cost me less than a grand for a pretty awesome HDTV right?)










Oddly, I have next to no geometry issues on mine. I got a ruler out and checked it out on all sides and I can only see one small area at the top right that bends inwards in 4:3 mode. Everything else seems to be virtually intact. If not for the ruler, I would not even be aware of the slight bend since my wife and I both can't seem to see it when viewing tv.


----------



## segask




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *segamanccc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok i have had this tv for half a year and love it. However, every once and awile when watching over the air hd broadcasts, there will be times when a green line or blue line will appear at the extreme edge of the picture on the right side. It usually only appears every once and awile and will than disappear, if i change the channel it disappears, and it never happens with any other input (xbox computer etc). Any idea what's causing this and if i can fix it?



maybe you don't have quite enough overscan. Have you gone into the service menu reduce overscan? If you did maybe you set it a tad too low.


----------



## PacNpixels

Ok so I've been reading this thread for months now, here is my Slimfit story.

My first Slimfit was an open box at BB, the guy and I walked in the store at the same time

it was still in the box nothing had been open (Manual, Remote etc..) too wide for his entertainment center. I stood with him and bought it soon as he returned it for $809 tax/inclu total. Took it home notice the bowing at the bottom, and purple blobs in right corner. Did some research here and thought hey I will just fix it in the service menu right! I then read this entire thread and came to the conclusion that this can not be fixed (EVEN IN THE SERVICE MENU).


But I figured something had to give, either I return to BB or call Sammy?

See I needed 2 tvs so I choose to go the Sammy route. So I went out in search of another a open box a couple days later, for one in the bedroom. I Found one with very bad bowing issues at another BB got that one for $614 total tax/inclu.

Now I had 2 tv's so I called Sammy they sent out a tv tech service to pick up the sets.

Got a call at first from tv techs saying that some parts had to be ordered.

then the next day got another call saying Sammy would send 2 brand new sets.

So they did, and I have 2 brand new 79's that are bowing and color blob free

for less than open box prices


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PacNpixels* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...But I figured something had to give, either I return to BB or call Sammy?
> 
> See I needed 2 tvs so I choose to go the Sammy route. So I went out in search of another a open box a couple days later, for one in the bedroom. I Found one with very bad bowing issues at another BB got that one for $614 total tax/inclu.
> 
> Now I had 2 tv's so I called Sammy they sent out a tv tech service to pick up the sets.
> 
> Got a call at first from tv techs saying that some parts had to be ordered.
> 
> then the next day got another call saying Sammy would send 2 brand new sets.
> 
> So they did, and I have 2 brand new 79's that are bowing and color blob free
> 
> for less than open box prices



WOW!


You took a risk and it paid off in spades. Good for you. And best of luck with your new sets.


----------



## trafick

The thing about adjusting picture setting with Avia or any other set up disc is that you need to let the tv "rest" for a week after you change these settings. It's takes about that long for you to get used to them and then you will like them...or not. But give the new settings a week.


If I'm not mistaken, you can set any and all presets on this tv to whatever you want. Set them in the service menu and they will stay set the way you want them forever.


The picture quality on some of this weekends BB games was absolutely stunning. It left both the wife and I very happy we got this tv even with it's minor imperfections.


----------



## Macrospect

I cant complain about my 27" SlimFit. As mentioned previously I also do believe the 27" have less problems than the WS versions do. After I tuned it up with Avia I found the picture to be excellent. The SlimFit does a great job on HD channels (yeah the black bars are there, but I did not want the pilliars on all the SD programming that I watch.) I also found that I had to knock the reds down in the service menu. Too much red push.....


Other than that great TV.


OH, and one other thing, I found thatthe picture is VERY sensitive to EM disturbances. If you have a unshielded speaker ANYWHERE NEAR this TV it will cause the colors in the corners to distort. Found this out the hard way. No long-term damage was done though. Seems that the SlimFits have some major shielding issues or something. I have never seen another TV experience this problem.


----------



## strilan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Macrospect* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I cant complain about my 27" SlimFit. As mentioned previously I also do believe the 27" have less problems than the WS versions do. After I tuned it up with Avia I found the picture to be excellent. The SlimFit does a great job on HD channels (yeah the black bars are there, but I did not want the pilliars on all the SD programming that I watch.) I also found that I had to knock the reds down in the service menu. Too much red push.....
> 
> 
> Other than that great TV.
> 
> 
> OH, and one other thing, I found thatthe picture is VERY sensitive to EM disturbances. If you have a unshielded speaker ANYWHERE NEAR this TV it will cause the colors in the corners to distort. Found this out the hard way. No long-term damage was done though. Seems that the SlimFits have some major shielding issues or something. I have never seen another TV experience this problem.



Macrospect,


I have been working with Justsc to fix a small geometry problem with my 27" Slim Fit. I know that every TV is different but I was wondering if you could post your settings under the Deflection menu and I could see if it helped mine?


----------



## Late2Bass

Just signed up. Some good info in here, and thanks to those who share their time and knowledge.


Question: New Slimfit 3080. The programmable remote does not have codes for my Hughes DirecTV box in the manual, or online. Is it possible it can not control what I would think is a common box? How about the new DirecTV HD-20 High Def box (being installed tomorrow







)


Thanks to any one who can shed some light on this for me.


----------



## Late2Bass

edit: Trying to post a link to the photo of the back of the set. Not enough posts. The Pic is from page 14, I think.....


Hi there, question about the inputs viewed here. I am not sure I understand the numbering system.


I see AV1 to the lower left, with an S Video Option above it. Next to it is AV Out. To it's right are Component Inputs 1&2. Then there is an arrow point from the component inputs up to a drawing of some inputs labled "AV in 2&3" Huh? Is this implying that you can use one of the 3 component inputs as an AV video in? (The top one presumably).


Also, what is the difference between Coax Inputs 1&2, if any? Thanks in advance...


----------



## deadzone

Coax input one is for an Over the Air Antenna. Coax input number 2 is for cable/satellite boxes, etc..


I'm not sure about the other input question though.


----------



## RED02SL

Greetings and thanks to all those who contribute their experiences here.

New to the forum - New to HDTV - New owner of Sammy Slimfit 3079


Had it less than a week - Paid $780 for mine in a recent package deal at CC. 30" Slimfit with Sammy HTIB and free stand for $1000. They were out of stock on the Sammy HTIB so they substituted the Onkyo HTS580 same price.

I thought the deal was too sweet to pass up. Like many my budget is tight.


I didn't notice the geometry issue on my 3079 until reading this forum. Dialed in a station with a ticker and it jumped right out at me.


Can any 3080 or LG SS owners comment on their experience?

I'm thinking of trading up to either the Lg or the 3080.


----------



## bbrowne74

Greetings all!


First time post, long time lurker, well, actually since early March when I picked up a 3080 for $750 at the local Circuit City - they took a 10% Best Buy coupon I had.


Got the geometry issues, and called both Samsung and Circuit City since I was a sucker and got their warranty also. I'm working both channels. They're coming tomorrow to pick up the TV - both Samsung and CC use the same local company for repair. We'll see what they come up with. By the grace of the almighty I was able to get this sucker in the house myself with no help from my wife who's 8 mos. pregnant, but I'll be darned if I'm going ot lug it back to get another with teh same issues. I could probably return and upgrade the darn thing, but I'd rather have this one and have it work right since I got a decent deal and don't want to lay out any more cash with child #2 on the way!


----------



## Late2Bass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RED02SL* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Greetings and thanks to all those who contribute their experiences here.
> 
> New to the forum - New to HDTV - New owner of Sammy Slimfit 3079
> 
> 
> Had it less than a week - Paid $780 for mine in a recent package deal at CC. 30" Slimfit with Sammy HTIB and free stand for $1000. They were out of stock on the Sammy HTIB so they substituted the Onkyo HTS580 same price.
> 
> I thought the deal was too sweet to pass up. Like many my budget is tight.
> 
> 
> I didn't notice the geometry issue on my 3079 until reading this forum. Dialed in a station with a ticker and it jumped right out at me.
> 
> 
> Can any 3080 or LG SS owners comment on their experience?
> 
> I'm thinking of trading up to either the Lg or the 3080.



My 3080 has the bow on the bottom as well. Gotta be the same internals. Just got my HDTV hook up from DirecTV yesterday, and the picture is sweet over HDMI. I'm going to give the bowing a bit of time before exploring options. Doesn't bother me a whole lot. I'm a little surprised that basic geometry configs are not part of the consumer adjustments. Most PC monitors have them, do they not?


----------



## final_thrill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Late2Bass* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My 3080 has the bow on the bottom as well. Gotta be the same internals. Just got my HDTV hook up from DirecTV yesterday, and the picture is sweet over HDMI. I'm going to give the bowing a bit of time before exploring options. Doesn't bother me a whole lot. I'm a little surprised that basic geometry configs are not part of the consumer adjustments. Most PC monitors have them, do they not?




Any problems with blurriness near the left and right edges, like people are reporting with some of the LG sets? I'm trying to decide between the LG and the 3080.


----------



## Late2Bass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *final_thrill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any problems with blurriness near the left and right edges, like people are reporting with some of the LG sets? I'm trying to decide between the LG and the 3080.



I don't see much blurriness near the edges. Again, the picture after switching to an HD box through HDMI is phenomenal. Even on the non HD channels. Everything got better. The geometry is a fairly minor annoyance, but one that I might solve just to get value for my extended warranty....







(Granted, it would still be Samsung's issue now, not CC's)


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbrowne74* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Greetings all!
> 
> 
> First time post, long time lurker, well, actually since early March when I picked up a 3080 for $750 at the local Circuit City - they took a 10% Best Buy coupon I had.
> 
> 
> Got the geometry issues, and called both Samsung and Circuit City since I was a sucker and got their warranty also. I'm working both channels. They're coming tomorrow to pick up the TV - both Samsung and CC use the same local company for repair. We'll see what they come up with. By the grace of the almighty I was able to get this sucker in the house myself with no help from my wife who's 8 mos. pregnant, but I'll be darned if I'm going ot lug it back to get another with teh same issues. I could probably return and upgrade the darn thing, but I'd rather have this one and have it work right since I got a decent deal and don't want to lay out any more cash with child #2 on the way!



You've plotted a very wise course of action. I'm confident that ultimately your set will look very nice, and very close to the way you want it to look, if not dead on. Let Samsung and the reseller work this. Worst case - they decide they can't make it right and replace your set, on their shipping dime.


Best of Luck!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *final_thrill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Any problems with blurriness near the left and right edges, like people are reporting with some of the LG sets? I'm trying to decide between the LG and the 3080.



Some folks call it blury, others describe it as kind of honeycomb "pixels" on the sides but not in the middle.


This is normal with a shadow mask widescreen set, especially in the slimmer crt sets. The "gun" is very close, in these sets, to the front, middle of the tube and the focus is automatically going to be sharpest at the center and will drop off slightly as the beam hits the left and right sides. There's no way around this. Some sets are worse than others. The 27" 4:3 SlimFit sets won't suffer so much as the beam doesn't have to go so wide to the sides.


----------



## final_thrill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some folks call it blury, others describe it as kind of honeycomb "pixels" on the sides but not in the middle.
> 
> 
> This is normal with a shadow mask widescreen set, especially in the slimmer crt sets. The "gun" is very close, in these sets, to the front, middle of the tube and the focus is automatically going to be sharpest at the center and will drop off slightly as the beam hits the left and right sides. There's no way around this. Some sets are worse than others. The 27" 4:3 SlimFit sets won't suffer so much as the beam doesn't have to go so wide to the sides.




So therefore this is a minor problem that plagues both the LG and the Slimfit, and will continue to be a problem with any slim crt in the future?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *final_thrill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So therefore this is a minor problem that plagues both the LG and the Slimfit, and will continue to be a problem with any slim crt in the future?



That's my opinion. Please understand I haven't actually seen the new LG sets, but I see another poster mentioned it. I believe it's been this way for some time, made worse with the slim type sets. On my non-slim 27" Samsung I can see this effect on the sides, albeit mild.


I found it very easy to get used to and don't even notice it anymore unless I'm looking for it.


Cheers!


----------



## ryandegs

I bought my 3790 from BB about 6 months ago, No extended service plan, but well into MFG warranty period.

After tweaking with SM due to minor bowing issues, everything seemed OK for my viewing pleasure. Just when I thought I would be "...Lived Happily Ever After..."


A month ago, TV suddenly stopped working. No power, not even the red LED standby light. FYI, I use an HTS 3500 MKII Home Theatre Reference PowerCenter.


Long Story:

Called Samsung support (2.23.06), setup an appointment for a local tech to check out the set. Tech came out, no equipment with him...NOTHING. Unplugged the set for a few minutes (which I have already done multiple times, and I have told them about it over the phone). Tech tells me that the main circuit board needed to be replaced (again, without any testers or anything). It will take a week for the part to arrive. A week passed, no word on the part yet. Multiple follow ups, with Samsung & Service Center. SC told me Samsung had the part on back order, coz another Service Center ordered: "a whole block of it, around 100 pcs." More than a month into my set's demise, it is still up in the air when it will be fixed.


Q: Is there any place I can call aside from their unsupportive customer support dept.? What else can I do besides waiting?










Thanks for your help!


----------



## imagine6

Does anyone know when the new slimfits that were shown at CES 2006 will be in the stores? I believe the model numbers were TX-S3080WH and TX-S3082WH. Speakers on the bottom and sides, respectively. I've heard early spring. Can any one confirm this? Thanks.


----------



## venemaja

Does anyone know how the Slim Fit series PQ compares with the older Samsung Dynaflat models? Specifically, I am wondering how the 27" Samsung TX-R2779H HDTV (which I bought last weekend at Best Buy for $550) would compare to the older 30" Samsung TX-R3075WH, which is not a Slim Fit. Comparing the spec. sheets at Samsung's website, they appear to have almost exactly the same features. Incidentally, the 27" Slim Fit appears to have the exact same PQ as the 30" wide screen versions, but without the geometry problems.


My wife and I both think the 27" looks fantastic, but we are not happy with the letterbox on the high definition programming and are wondering if we should consider ordering the TX-R3075WH widescreen model instead. Also, does anyone know of any stores that are still selling this model so we could go and look at it before buying it online? None of the usual suspects (Walmart, Target, CC, BB, etc...) lists it on their website.


----------



## final_thrill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imagine6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know when the new slimfits that were shown at CES 2006 will be in the stores? I believe the model numbers were TX-S3080WH and TX-S3082WH. Speakers on the bottom and sides, respectively. I've heard early spring. Can any one confirm this? Thanks.




Well the 3080 is already out, Circuit City carries it. I think 1 person on this board so far has it. If you look earlier in this thread, and he said it had geometry problems.


As for the 3082, I don't know anything about it.


----------



## RED02SL




> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Late2Bass* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't see much blurriness near the edges. Again, the picture after switching to an HD box through HDMI is phenomenal. Even on the non HD channels. Everything got better. The geometry is a fairly minor annoyance, but one that I might solve just to get value for my extended warranty....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Granted, it would still be Samsung's issue now, not CC's)
Click to expand...



Glad to hear your HDMI hookup is working fine - I seem to remember reading a post mentioning the HDMI doesn't work on the slim fit. Haven't upgraded my STB to HD yet but will be soon. OTA HD I've viewed so far looks great.

I haven't noticed much blurrines near the edges on my 3079 either.

The bowing at the bottom is minimal. Apparently both LG and Sammy slims have some inherent problems by design.


looks like its a keeper.


----------



## Late2Bass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *final_thrill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well the 3080 is already out, Circuit City carries it. I think 1 person on this board so far has it. If you look earlier in this thread, and he said it had geometry problems.
> 
> 
> As for the 3082, I don't know anything about it.



I'd like to clarify, assuming you were referring to my post, that the picture is generally great. The geometry issue that I have is ONLY noticeable if there is a bottom screen graphic. My wife didn't see it until I scrolled through several channels that had such a graphic. It's possible I wouldn't have noticed either if I wasn't looking at this cursed thread...







(kidding, I would have seen it)


----------



## trafick

REDO2SL,

Beware of all enclusive statements and negative reports. I have a 3079 and the HDMI is hooked to my DVD player. Picture is stunning.


----------



## huberjgl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *final_thrill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well the 3080 is already out, Circuit City carries it. I think 1 person on this board so far has it. If you look earlier in this thread, and he said it had geometry problems.
> 
> 
> As for the 3082, I don't know anything about it.



Different 3080.

The R3080 is out, the S3080 is the new model.


I have an R3080 being delivered today sometime, I hope.



Jerry


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryandegs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought my 3790 from BB about 6 months ago, No extended service plan, but well into MFG warranty period.
> 
> After tweaking with SM due to minor bowing issues, everything seemed OK for my viewing pleasure. Just when I thought I would be "...Lived Happily Ever After..."
> 
> 
> A month ago, TV suddenly stopped working. No power, not even the red LED standby light. FYI, I use an HTS 3500 MKII Home Theatre Reference PowerCenter.
> 
> 
> Long Story:
> 
> Called Samsung support (2.23.06), setup an appointment for a local tech to check out the set. Tech came out, no equipment with him...NOTHING. Unplugged the set for a few minutes (which I have already done multiple times, and I have told them about it over the phone). Tech tells me that the main circuit board needed to be replaced (again, without any testers or anything). It will take a week for the part to arrive. A week passed, no word on the part yet. Multiple follow ups, with Samsung & Service Center. SC told me Samsung had the part on back order, coz another Service Center ordered: "a whole block of it, around 100 pcs." More than a month into my set's demise, it is still up in the air when it will be fixed.
> 
> 
> Q: Is there any place I can call aside from their unsupportive customer support dept.? What else can I do besides waiting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!



You are clearly getting jerked around.


I would make a stink and stay on them until it's resolved to my satisfaction. In your case I would begin by documenting all of my interactions with Samsung. Be sure when on the phone to get full names, numbers and record the date and time.


I would also bring BB into this. Work it from both sides and become the squeaky wheel with both. Document everything. If you get no satisfactory action within one to two weeks, tell them you are calling the Better Business Bureau, and then do so.


Unfortunately you're on your own. Stick with 'em until they make you happy. They're probably hoping that if they wait long enough the warranty period will pass and then they can (they think) legally ignore you. This is why it's important to do the documentation - if this goes on past the warranty period you can prove you were working it well before the date passed.


Best of Luck!


----------



## final_thrill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *huberjgl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Different 3080.
> 
> The R3080 is out, the S3080 is the new model.
> 
> 
> I have an R3080 being delivered today sometime, I hope.
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry




Please give us a detailed review when you get it and also when does the S model come out?


----------



## lockecard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *final_thrill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ........when does the S model come out?



The press release from CES said March. Apparently Samsung is choosing to exercise the fact that the month has 31 days. It has also been reported that they are delaying release until early April?







There seem to be a few of us waiting. You would think they would at least give us some info on their website.......nope...not yet.


----------



## strilan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *venemaja* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how the Slim Fit series PQ compares with the older Samsung Dynaflat models? Specifically, I am wondering how the 27" Samsung TX-R2779H HDTV (which I bought last weekend at Best Buy for $550) would compare to the older 30" Samsung TX-R3075WH, which is not a Slim Fit. Comparing the spec. sheets at Samsung's website, they appear to have almost exactly the same features. Incidentally, the 27" Slim Fit appears to have the exact same PQ as the 30" wide screen versions, but without the geometry problems.
> 
> 
> My wife and I both think the 27" looks fantastic, but we are not happy with the letterbox on the high definition programming and are wondering if we should consider ordering the TX-R3075WH widescreen model instead. Also, does anyone know of any stores that are still selling this model so we could go and look at it before buying it online? None of the usual suspects (Walmart, Target, CC, BB, etc...) lists it on their website.



venemaja,


You will be very happy with the 27" PQ. My only suggestion to you would be to consider how far away you watch your TV. If your TV is close then it will be great for HD programming if you are at a distance you will notice the screen is a little small, especially on HD sports programming. When I am at the 5' to 6' viewing range the set looks fantastic. You won't have this problem with the 30" because on the 27" the set needs to decrease the screen size to accomodate for the 16:9 picture mode. If you watch it stretched then viewing it from distances farther than 6' is not a problem. Just something to consider.


----------



## strilan

I turned on the DNIe demo and see where the picture is supposed to be using this technology, but I don't see anything different on either side of the screen. What is this technology do and is it better to have it on or off? Also, I read somewhere on here that it does not work through HDMI. (?) Why is this?


----------



## KeithAR2002

I just became interested in HDTV last week, and I saw the "27 at CC in Shreveport for only $549.... but now I think I will pass... I think I'm going to go with the RCA "52 Projection HDTV (Model HD52W59). Since they do price matching I should be able to get it a couple hundred bucks cheaper.


----------



## huberjgl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *final_thrill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Please give us a detailed review when you get it



Well, it's 7pm on my confirmed delivery date, and no TV.


Called Best Buy customer service, and after playing keno I finally found the right combination of numbers to get an actual human being.


The nice lady apparantly learned how to speak english from listening to Steven Hawking lectures, and said I'll get a phone call on or before my confirmed delivery date setting up a 2 hour window when they'll be here, and it could be anytime between 8am and 8pm local time.


When I informed her there was only 1 hour left in that window, and today was in fact 3-24-06, all she could say was I'd get a phone call on or before my delivery date.


What magical numbers do I push on the phone to get a supervisor that can credit my card so I can go get one locally tomorrow.



Jerry


----------



## Steve_Smith

Sam's Club in Shreveport has the Samsung Slimfit 27" for $499.


----------



## Oriole

Does anybody know what is different (besides styling) about the new 2006 models (S instead of R)?


Is the picture quality any better?


Is the resolution higher?


Have any problems been fixed?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *strilan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I turned on the DNIe demo and see where the picture is supposed to be using this technology, but I don't see anything different on either side of the screen. What is this technology do and is it better to have it on or off? Also, I read somewhere on here that it does not work through HDMI. (?) Why is this?



DNIe is Samsung's suite of image processing/enhancement features called Digital Natural Image Engine. Included are edge enhancement, color purity enhancement, noise reduction, etc. Sony calls it DRC, Digital Reality Creation.


The reason that your set shows little difference between DNIe enhancement and your picture "as is," is probably because you've got your picture tuned well already. I know others who turn this off in the SM as they prefer their own adjustments and dislike some of the artificial enhancements. I'm not sure if nowadays DNIe can be turned off in the user menu or if this still requires use of the SM.


If memory serves, I believe I've also read about DNIe not working over an HDMI interface. This makes sense as it's a feature set for improving PQ of SD signals. It's apparently bypassed for purely digital signals. That confuses me a bit as you can still transmit SD signals over a digital cable. I wonder if it's only defeated for HD signals transmitted over an HDMI interface. On Sony sets the DRC circuit is bypassed when receiving HD signals.


----------



## strilan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> DNIe is Samsung's suite of image processing/enhancement features called Digital Natural Image Engine. Included are edge enhancement, color purity enhancement, noise reduction, etc. Sony calls it DRC, Digital Reality Creation.
> 
> 
> The reason that your set shows little difference between DNIe enhancement and your picture "as is," is probably because you've got your picture tuned well already. I know others who turn this off in the SM as they prefer their own adjustments and dislike some of the artificial enhancements. I'm not sure if nowadays DNIe can be turned off in the user menu or if this still requires use of the SM.
> 
> 
> If memory serves, I believe I've also read about DNIe not working over an HDMI interface. This makes sense as it's a feature set for improving PQ of SD signals. It's apparently bypassed for purely digital signals. That confuses me a bit as you can still transmit SD signals over a digital cable. I wonder if it's only defeated for HD signals transmitted over an HDMI interface. On Sony sets the DRC circuit is bypassed when receiving HD signals.



"is probably because you've got your picture tuned well already."--Must be because I have a great mentor...hmmm.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *strilan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> "is probably because you've got your picture tuned well already."--Must be because I have a great mentor...hmmm.



If this works like most such relationships, it won't be long before you outshine that mentor of yours. Then you can pick up a newbie and it all comes full circle.


Keep up the good work!


----------



## Joshewah777

I picked up my 30" slimfit (TX-R3079WH) in January. Everything looks good, ecept when I use component signal. When the TV is in component mode the entire right side of the TV has purple/blue and green bands that curve from the center to the edge, the intesity of the bands becomes more apparent at the right edge. I called Samsung and they sent a service out to pick it up, and when they returned it 2 weeks later they had fixed nothing, but the bill claims it was fixed and tested. So now im having Samsung send out another service team from a different repair shop to pick it up and work on it.


Another strange thing is when I use the component inputs as normal A/V inputs with A/V hookups to an XBOX and a PS2 the picture is fine, but when I have Both systems using the same inputs but with component cable and set to component source, the picture get the blueish-purple and green bands again. So I know its not the ports for the componet inputs because the A/V signal should have been messed up too. IT has something to do witht he TV being set to component signal.


Also, I haven't tested, the HDMI port yet. As long as HDMI doesn't cause strange color bands ill be ok with messed up components. So my question is, has anyone experienced HDMI problems? I currently have no way to test, and Im kind of scared to test it and see that infact that the HDMI signal is messed up too. From what Iv'e read no one has really mentioned HDMI problems.


----------



## justsc

Are you absolutely certain the problem isn't with your component cables? I recommend trying a different set of component cables just to be sure. It could turn out the tv is just fine.


----------



## Joshewah777

I am 100% positive. Faulty cables was the first thing I suspected, and Ive tried 4 different sets now on my PS2, and I have also tried my Xbox, and an Xbox 360. Nothing has aleviated the problem. I have used Monster component cables, Sony component cables, Xbox 360 component cables and MadCatz component cables. All four gave the same results.


I knew about the problem the day I got the TV but I assumed it was my cables. A month and a half went by and a friend brought an Xbox 360 over, and it had the same problem with different cables. It was after that when I started testing my components like a mad man. Since it was over a month when I found out the TV had a problem I cant return it now.


----------



## justsc

I have just a couple of thoughts.


I believe your Samsung model has two component input ports, correct? Oftentimes, HD tv manufacturers set-up one of the component inputs for everything from 480i to 1080i, while the other one is set-up for only 480i and 480p. I don't know if that factors in at all to what you are facing, but it might be useful to switch which component inputs you use and try it out. Based on you last note I bet you've already tried this, but I thought I'd suggest it anyway.


I get a little confused by a couple of things you wrote:


"When the TV is in component mode"


and


"Another strange thing is when I use the component inputs as normal A/V inputs with A/V hookups to an XBOX and a PS2 the picture is fine, but when I have Both systems using the same inputs but with component cable and set to component source"


I was wondering if you could elaborate a little to help me better understand what you're doing. I'm assuming with the 2nd one that you are using part of a component cable to act as a composite cable - is this correct? Anyway, if you're interested in explaining a little further I might be able to help more.


----------



## ryandegs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You are clearly getting jerked around.
> 
> 
> I would make a stink and stay on them until it's resolved to my satisfaction. In your case I would begin by documenting all of my interactions with Samsung. Be sure when on the phone to get full names, numbers and record the date and time.
> 
> 
> I would also bring BB into this. Work it from both sides and become the squeaky wheel with both. Document everything. If you get no satisfactory action within one to two weeks, tell them you are calling the Better Business Bureau, and then do so.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you're on your own. Stick with 'em until they make you happy. They're probably hoping that if they wait long enough the warranty period will pass and then they can (they think) legally ignore you. This is why it's important to do the documentation - if this goes on past the warranty period you can prove you were working it well before the date passed.
> 
> 
> Best of Luck!



Thanks for the tip.


Filed a complaint with the BBB.

I'll keep you posted as to what Samsung will do.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryandegs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> 
> Filed a complaint with the BBB.
> 
> I'll keep you posted as to what Samsung will do.



You're very welcome.


You might want to keep your trips into the SM to yourself, unless you've already mentioned it. Some OEM's will try to assert that you've voided the warranty by going into the SM and making adjustments. Some actually have this written into their warranty documents.


I'm not saying to lie, just don't tell 'em more than what they ask for.


Again, Best of Luck!


----------



## Nielo TM

hay guys. can the SlimFit actually display 720p or is it up-scaled to 1080i.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XVN5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hay guys. can the SlimFit actually display 720p or is it up-scaled to 1080i.



The SlimFit cannot display 720p, but upscales it to 1080i. There is no loss of picture quality in this processing.


----------



## Nielo TM

Thanks. I know it can't display but this guy in Xbox forums flaming everyone and saying in fact it can display 720p so I just wanted to double check.


Thx for the help

http://forums.xbox.com/6/3239809/ShowPost.aspx#3239809


----------



## rezzy




> Quote:
> You might want to keep your trips into the SM to yourself, unless you've already mentioned it.



You'd be amazed at who reads/trolls these forums. Keep that under your hat indeed.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XVN5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks. I know it can't display but this guy in Xbox forums flaming everyone and saying in fact it can display 720p so I just wanted to double check.
> 
> 
> Thx for the help
> 
> http://forums.xbox.com/6/3239809/ShowPost.aspx#3239809



I just took a look at the XBox forum and I see they're really throwing a tizzy over there.


There is no consumer crt that displays 720p. I have been through this with Samsung directly. Unfortunately their data sheets, online, are incorrect when they show "Display Format 480p/1080i/720p." I know it says this because I called them on it numerous times. I also realize it says "Maximum 800 Lines." My Sony 34" set only has 850 lines of horizontal resolution (which is the number they're talking about) and it's still a 1080i set. They are mistaking horizontal for vertical resolution.


Like all other consumer crt hd sets, Samsung's tv's take 720p, deinterlace it and scale it to 1080i.


----------



## Deathwish238

jeez I've wasted too much time on that thread -_-


----------



## the cos

that guy has no clue what hes talking about...


-I R3PUBL1CAN I


----------



## bbrowne74

Update on my SlimFit Saga:


Should have probably taken it back to CC, but I didn't. I'm stubborn that way.


The local Samsung authorized repair facility picked it up last thursday. Remember that both Samsung Support and my Circuit City @home extended service both use this company. They're a one-horse pit. They answer their phones nonchallantly (when they answer at all). I've got both CC and Samsung on them, but I've already taken it up a notch by contacting some people I know that can get some answers from higher-ups at Samsung here in America.


When I finally got through to the local shop the uninformed woman said they're waiting on a circuit board replacement for the unit. When Samsung called back (they're inept but the woman I'm dealing with tries hard) she said that she got through, that they had already replaced the part, and are testing it. Not sure what the deal is but they said I should have my TV back Friday.


What they don't know is that when I call tomorrow I'm going to say I am stopping in to see what th eproblem is - I'm not going ot have them deliver if it's not satisfactory. if it's not I'm going to raise holy hell with both Samsung and CC and get a replacement.


I probably should just give up and get a different television, but now I'm a mission from god to get this one back in my house working properly.


----------



## Deathwish238

This guy just won't stop:


"See thats the problem. You take it to another forum. It isnt game over far from game over. Those people are just like you over there. There brainwashed thinking it does scaling or converting."


I give up.


----------



## KoRn

You really are a piece of work arent ya? You come over here and bash me. How dare you. Who the hell do you think you are? You want to start trouble. Ill start right back.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deathwish238* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This guy just won't stop:
> 
> 
> "See thats the problem. You take it to another forum. It isnt game over far from game over. Those people are just like you over there. There brainwashed thinking it does scaling or converting."
> 
> 
> I give up.


----------



## KoRn

You have no clue what your talking about.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the cos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> that guy has no clue what hes talking about...
> 
> 
> -I R3PUBL1CAN I


----------



## hidefLoans

I hope this guy gets banned, quick. He fumes with superiority complex.


----------



## bbrowne74

Superiority complex? actually in my 'vast years' of experience on the net I've found that folks like this are the types who have a severe inferiority complex and end up acting this way on the boards since they feel protected in anonymity.


----------



## bbrowne74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KoRn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah ban me for no reason? What the hell have, I done. Deathwish comes over here and starts trouble. And, then you want to ban me. I would ban you if, I could.




I know you are, so what am I?


I know you are, so what am I?


Grow up kiddo. You're out of your league here.


----------



## bbrowne74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KoRn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What the hell have, I done.



Huh?


----------



## villa

I recently bought my 30" slimfit, and I`m very happy with it (shure, some problems with geometry that I already fixed with SM), I'm planning to buy an upscaler dvd, but I'm wondering, do any of you guys know if the slimfit already upscales 480p to its "native" resolution (1080i)?, last night I was watching Chronicles of Riddick and I saw LOTS of detail on the picture, and I though WOW, if this is 480p, I need and upscaler dvd, sorry about the newbie question, but I really want to know before buying anything, thanx in advance


----------



## deadzone

Villa - Welcome to the forums fellow Samsung owner!










These guys are great and very knowledgeable, so don't worry about a "Newbie" question.







Heck, I am a big time newbie myself but have gained lot's o' knowledge with theese guys.


I have an dvd player that upscales connected via HDMI to my 30 inch slimfit and it really brings out the detail in dvd's. I can't give you a specific answer to your question but I can tell you that I do notice a difference from my old dvd player and tv combo I had.


I think one of the things it depends on is the quality of the dvd transfer though. Sometimes, you just can't make something better if it starts out as garbage to begin with. So if the transfer is not good, well it's not going to be upscaled to look better in most cases.


If you wanna pop your eyes out of your head - get a new dvd player that can upscale, connect it via HDMI, and pick up a couple of Superbit dvd titles. WOW!!!!!!!! Is all I can say.










Good luck and enjoy your tv! Someone less long winded and more knowledgeable will answer your question soon I am sure.


----------



## villa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deadzone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Villa - Welcome to the forums fellow Samsung owner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys are great and very knowledgeable, so don't worry about a "Newbie" question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, I am a big time newbie myself but have gained lot's o' knowledge with theese guys.
> 
> 
> I have an dvd player that upscales connected via HDMI to my 30 inch slimfit and it really brings out the detail in dvd's. I can't give you a specific answer to your question but I can tell you that I do notice a difference from my old dvd player and tv combo I had.
> 
> 
> I think one of the things it depends on is the quality of the dvd transfer though. Sometimes, you just can't make something better if it starts out as garbage to begin with. So if the transfer is not good, well it's not going to be upscaled to look better in most cases.
> 
> 
> If you wanna pop your eyes out of your head - get a new dvd player that can upscale, connect it via HDMI, and pick up a couple of Superbit dvd titles. WOW!!!!!!!! Is all I can say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck and enjoy your tv! Someone less long winded and more knowledgeable will answer your question soon I am sure.



thanx a lot deadzone, I'll do it


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *villa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently bought my 30" slimfit, and I`m very happy with it (shure, some problems with geometry that I already fixed with SM), I'm planning to buy an upscaler dvd, but I'm wondering, do any of you guys know if the slimfit already upscales 480p to its "native" resolution (1080i)?, last night I was watching Chronicles of Riddick and I saw LOTS of detail on the picture, and I though WOW, if this is 480p, I need and upscaler dvd, sorry about the newbie question, but I really want to know before buying anything, thanx in advance



villa,


As Deadzone has said "Welcome!"


The SlimFit has essentially two native resolutions - 480p and 1080i. Incoming 480i signals are automatically deinterlaced and presented as 480p to the screen. If you have a standard dvd player and set it to output 480p, then the tv sends that signal directly to the screen. If you have an upconverting dvd player, then you have more choices, as it will give you options for 480i/p, 720p and 1080i.


I have now used two upconverting dvd players - a Samsung HD850 and an Oppo OPDV971h DVD Player. I returned the Samsung player as it was crushing blacks badly (all dark areas were just too dark to see any details). On the other hand, I just love my Oppo. If you look at the DVD Player (Standard Definition) here at AVS there are two major threads dedicated to the Oppo.


Best of Luck!


----------



## citykids

justsc,

I remember a few posts back when you were telling me about your thoughts on the Samsung HD-850, I'm pretty sure the OPPO deck is awesome but my main reasons for using the Sammy deck was that it's hacked Region-Free and the HDCP is disabled. Push come to shove, I might invest in another player - maybe even the OPPO!


To your knowledge can your deck be remote hacked to be Region-Free'd and have HDCP disabled?


thanks!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *citykids* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> justsc,
> 
> I remember a few posts back when you were telling me about your thoughts on the Samsung HD-850, I'm pretty sure the OPPO deck is awesome but my main reasons for using the Sammy deck was that it's hacked Region-Free and the HDCP is disabled. Push come to shove, I might invest in another player - maybe even the OPPO!
> 
> 
> To your knowledge can your deck be remote hacked to be Region-Free'd?
> 
> 
> thanks!



Yes - it's very easy to set the Oppo to be region-free.


It's also liberal when it comes to HDCP - It works with sets that are and are not HDCP compliant, and will play dvds that are and are not HDCP compliant (hope I said that correctly).


But please understand, I'm in no way a Samsung HD850 basher. This was simply my experience on my 34" Sony tube tv. Samsung has actually done a pretty good job in this arena and has some fine upconverting players. If it works for you then that's just super.


----------



## deadzone

Whoops I did forget to mention my setup...


I have the Samsung 30 inch slimfit tv (79 Model) and a Samsung 755 dvd player that has HDMI and can upconvert. I haven't found a lot of information about this particular player to be honest. I can't seem to find many reviews or information on this forum about my player.


I can tell you this though: The "black crush" issue that justsc was experiencing with his model Samsung player doesn't happen with mine. I can see detail just fine in dark scenes and it seems natural looking to me.


I have my set calibrated via Avia Pro for both my HDMI and Component inputs so everything should be set pretty well to show whether or not you have problems or not.


One of the cool things that for me was to see that my own settings that I did just by virtue of how I thought it should look pretty much were almost the same as what Avia Pro had me do. Heh, ISF calibrater I am not, but it's cool to be close like that.


----------



## bbrowne74

My latest update.


The local repair facility contracted by both Samsung and Circuit City are quite the rude bunch (Associated Electronics in Milwaukee). I've been contacting them regularly about the status of my TV and have been told the following:


Call 1: It's on the bench, the tech went home at noon, he'll call you on Monday (last Friday)

Call 2: They ordered a circuit board, should be in by the end of the week (Monday)

Call 3: They didn't need to order a board, they need to check and call me back, it's taken apart on the tech bench. (Tuesday #1)

Call 4: They didn't call you back? Well they're working on it and it's being testing (Tuesday #2)

Call 5: We can deliver your TV tomorrow. What did they fix? They reset to Samsung Specifications. Nothing was replaced.


I've made daily calls to the CC @home hotline, was given an escallation number on Monday and was told a call would come to me Tuesday. No call, was told a call would come today, no call. I called, they're now calling Associated.


Called Samsung and worked it form their end as well and they're useless.


This TV may go back....I'm getting very close.


----------



## deadzone

Just bring it back already! Get something you like instead. Heck, I don't keep anything I don't like if I can help it.


----------



## lockecard

Well with two days left in the month I guess Samsung thought they would throw us a bone. They posted the specs and pics of the new 27" slimfits today on their website.

Maybe we can hope for the 30" tomorrow?


----------



## dougzer0

the TX-S3082 appeared for a brief moment minutes ago and is now gone ..... they must currently be updating the website.


----------



## Late2Bass

Problem? Feature?


Since the install of my new H-20 DirecTV HD box, I can not seem to control the Closed Captioning through the Samsung 3080 Remote. I have to use the the CC through the H20 labyrinthe of menus. Do I have a setting wrong or is that a 'feature"?


----------



## KoRn

My post gets deleted. But, his gets to say. Real fair.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbrowne74* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know you are, so what am I?
> 
> 
> I know you are, so what am I?
> 
> 
> Grow up kiddo. You're out of your league here.


----------



## Deathwish238




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KoRn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My post gets deleted. But, his gets to say. Real fair.



lol hello Snot. If you read a few posts back you should see your answer repeated a few more times...that is unless you're convinced that everyone on this forum must also be "brainwashed leg humpers" as you liked to call so many of us on the xbox forums.


----------



## huberjgl

Well, I finally got BestBuy.com to admit they didn't have my TX-R3080WH,

out of stock and most likely would not be replenishing the stock soon,

got them to cancel my order and I should be getting my card credited in "1 or 2 billing cycles".


Heading out tomorrow to check Circuit City and a couple other local places to see if I can find an elusive Sony 30" CRT, or perhaps the LG 30".

RC Willey has the KD-30XS955 on their website, "In Store Purchase Only", so there's hope.


Don't really want to wait for the new Samsung 30" to materialize, I want my HDTV now.



Jerry


----------



## dragndrop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *huberjgl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I finally got BestBuy.com to admit they didn't have my TX-R3080WH,
> 
> out of stock and most likely would not be replenishing the stock soon,
> 
> got them to cancel my order and I should be getting my card credited in "1 or 2 billing cycles".
> 
> 
> Heading out tomorrow to check Circuit City and a couple other local places to see if I can find an elusive Sony 30" CRT, or perhaps the LG 30".
> 
> RC Willey has the KD-30XS955 on their website, "In Store Purchase Only", so there's hope.
> 
> 
> Don't really want to wait for the new Samsung 30" to materialize, I want my HDTV now.
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry



1 or 2 billing cycles for your card to get credited back? As in 1-2 months?! That's not right man, it shouldn't take more than 2-3 days!


Also, head over to the LG thread for the new superslim model. People are experiencing problems with it as well, including bowing, out of focus, and blotches. If that's the set your after. I haven't looked into the sony though but I hear there good.


----------



## dragndrop

As dougzer0 mentioned earlier, the new slimfit model(with speakers on the side) is on the site now. It was down earlier but now appears to be on the site permanently.

http://samsung.com/Products/TV/SlimF...3082WHXXAA.asp 


Man I hope the bowing is dealt with this time around, there boasting how they were the top selling CRT set in 05. Surely they would fix this now?! PR talk is getting to me...


Spec sheet: http://samsung.com/Products/TV/SlimF...es/txs3082.pdf


----------



## qip

hmm. i noticed in input specs..they list the 3081 and tx-s3082 as being able to display or accept 720p while 3079 and 3080 dont ? what does that mean ,these slimfits can display 720p or just accept and turn it to 1080i, cuz i thought all crts can accept 720p but turn it to 1080i


----------



## qip

and why no qam still.. how many slimfit models can they put out without qam....lg has 1 and it has qam


----------



## dougzer0

I know you cant totally go by what you see in the stores but I still like the picture better on the samsung than on the lg (and the design of the set as well), even tho the lg has QAM and less glare. Also I was in BB and CC and on the floor model sets for the TX-R3079 I cant see the issues being described in this forum ... the bowing and the blobs. It must be the feed that they're using. Is it when ticker tapes are at the bottom of the screen, or is it on all channels? What about PS2/Xbox/360/DVD-480p etc? Anyhow, I'm waiting for the TX-S models to come out. I'm also considering a Sony Grand Wega V A10 42". To me its a trade-off between size and picture quality (and about $1000). I want the extra size for split screen gaming and I think I can tolerate the picture quality from what I've seen in the stores, but for about $700 - $1000 cheaper I can have a clearer brighter albeit smaller picture..... decisions decisions


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qip* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hmm. i noticed in input specs..they list the 3081 and tx-s3082 as being able to display or accept 720p while 3079 and 3080 dont ? what does that mean ,these slimfits can display 720p or just accept and turn it to 1080i, cuz i thought all crts can accept 720p but turn it to 1080i



Like all other commercial crt sets, these Samsung tvs accept 480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i. 480i is deinterlaced and presented to the screen as 480p. 480p goes right to the screen unmolested. 720p gets interlaced and scaled to 1080i. 1080i also goes directly to the screen.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qip* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> and why no qam still.. how many slimfit models can they put out without qam....lg has 1 and it has qam



Samsung has really dropped the ball here. There's just no mention of it anywhere. The terminology to look for is "Clear QAM." I see it nowhere on their data sheets. Internally, Samsung claims it's there. Some AVS members have stated that it is there but doesn't work right. Others say a tech uploaded a firmware patch and now it works. The problem is there's no consistent info from any source.


I think I'm going to start a new thread dedicated specifically to this issue.


----------



## huberjgl

Checked out the local Circuit City today, and what do I see, side by side Samsungs, TX-R3079WH sitting next to a TX-R3080WH.


There's an older gentleman checking them out with me, and the sales associate (had to be 14-15 years old) is telling him "these are projection TV's, a bit heavier than the LCD TV's"


I corrected him, then proceded to help the gentleman with all his questions while the 12 year old sat there all jaw dropped.


I found another slightly older sales guy and asked if they had any 3080's in stock, they had 2, so I grabbed one.


It's sitting in my room getting all warmed up and broken in, and seems to be missing any major bowing or blobs.

Ran the HDNet test patterns that I Tivo'd Tuesday morning and the only thing I really noticed was it seems to be overscanning a bit, and is soft towards the outer edges, nothing major at all.

Switched to ESPN HD, and although they weren't showing HD content, the ticker seems to be fine, maybe just ever so slight bowing at the extreme outer edges.


I'll let it sit turned on for a bit, burning off whatever it is that burns off of new TV's, and see how things look.



Jerry


----------



## bkd210

I just had one simple question: Does this TV have the ability to have the ability to set different values for different inputs? In other words, can I calibrate the Component 1 different from Component 2 in the Service Menu.


I ask because my set-top box is hooked up to Component 1 and I have a gaming system hooked up to Component 2. Both of these seem to be at the optimal calibration at totally different settings.


Also, if it doesn't have a separate memory for both inputs, does it hurt or shorten the life of the TV at all if I switch a few values back and forth and I switch between inputs? Any help from you guys would be appreciated.


----------



## maverick0716




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deathwish238* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> lol hello Snot. If you read a few posts back you should see your answer repeated a few more times...that is unless you're convinced that everyone on this forum must also be "brainwashed leg humpers" as you liked to call so many of us on the xbox forums.



LMAO! Hey Deathwish.......so you came to check up on ol' SnotRocket too hey?


----------



## piranhaj

Where are the 2006 Slimfit models?!?! I know Samsung just placed some model information on their site... but really they announced them in January!! come on! ;-)


Unfortunatly - notably missing from the Samsung site is the TX-S (2006) version of the TX-R3080WH (2005). I really liked this 2005 model because it was 30" with the speakers on the bottom. This was great because it saved 4" on the width and the WAF doesnt allow for replacing the living room furniture, so my maximum HDTV width (including speakers) is fixed at 33" ;-)


I have held off on procuring an R3080WH due to the negative posts on this and other threads (most of which are references to this one, btw!) and the handful of models @ BB / CC that I have seen - they ALL had obvious bowing and 'blob' issues with varying severity (FYI the LG Superslim I saw had similar issues - but even if it didnt - its 35" wide!!)


1) So where is my updated/improved/geometry problem free TX-S 30" slimfit w/ speakers on the bottom?!? Did Samsung ditch this variation?


2) How long will I have to wait for them to show up in retail so I can compare 06 improvements to the 05 models and determine if they still suck and that I simply need to save more $$ for an LCD (hopefully not - I _hate_ LCDs). I can only imagine that CC's "All TVs on Sale" is a push to clear out older models before the new ones arrive.


3) Are BB / CC the ONLY retail outlets that sell TVs? Where else should I be looking?! (Tweeter always felt snobby and overpriced...I know Target does have any selection...do I have to go to...Walmart?) [comment on BB/CC - the sales people who dont chain themselves to the $4000 plus TVs SUCK! - it used to be you had to know something about what your selling... and now it seems like they just hire the kids who failed the test for making French Fries @ McDonalds]


4) Will some please clear up the Slimfit QAM issue for me? The slimfit is "cable-ready" but that is analog only (480i/480p) correct? and "cable-ready" IS NOT QAM, right? The problem is that lots of site show different specs on the slimfits and mention QAM with ATSC - and Samsung's own website is so inconsistant with marketing lanuage & technical specs - I really dont know what the true scenario is... a search of the TX-S manual does not mention QAM at all... however, the manual does say "With a built-in HD digital tuner, non-subscription HD broadcasts can be viewed with no Set-Top Box needed." Is an "HD digital tuner" Samsung's english translation software equates with QAM?


Bottom line - With a Samsung Slimfit - will I be able to watch Fox's "24" in Hi-Def over my standard, non-digital, comcast cable package - or will I have to rely on OTA reception from Boston which is 40 miles away (I hope not...cause from my read on antennaweb-DOT-org - that would require a hugh roof antenna!)


5)"I _hate_ LCDs" this isnt completely true... I hate the LCDs that I can afford! ;-) I am sure I would be very happy with a $3-4k LCD... the sub $1k models are terrible. Can anyone explain WHY people are so crazy about LCD/Plasma? Why would anyone CHOOSE to get a screen with less color / poor black levels / pixelation / angle of view issues - is all this because "size matters"?


----------



## jpaul

piranhaj, you'll find the answers (or discussions) to many of your previous questions on the last couple of pages of this thread. In regard to LCD, have you checked out the 32" sony XBR model LCD? Bottom mounted speakers, and its supposed to have one hell of a picture. I'm planning on taking the LCD plunge if these new Samsungs turn out to be another quality control nightmare. Good luck, and keep trolling the stores for the 2006 Samsungs -- I know I will be.


----------



## Shepa

Hello,


I'd appreciate if someone can help me. I've just bought SlimFit Samsung CW29Z306V, and it was so great looking untill I turned it on...


Yep, that geometry problem everybody's talking about is it's greatest asset (and no 16:9 mode too). Picture is not squared, it's a trapese.


So if anyone can please send me the codes to enter the service mode and some instructions how to solve this problem because every minute I spend in front of TV I curse the day I gave my old SONY HiBlack Trinitron to my mom and switched to Samsung.


Many, many thnx in advance.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *huberjgl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Checked out the local Circuit City today, and what do I see, side by side Samsungs, TX-R3079WH sitting next to a TX-R3080WH.
> 
> 
> There's an older gentleman checking them out with me, and the sales associate (had to be 14-15 years old) is telling him "these are projection TV's, a bit heavier than the LCD TV's"
> 
> 
> I corrected him, then proceded to help the gentleman with all his questions while the 12 year old sat there all jaw dropped.



This is so typical. If I have the time I usually make it a point when visiting one of these shops to pick out one customer who's looking for help, and take him aside to answer his/her questions - whether or not he's been approached by a sales type. Like your experience, when there is a sales type there it's always a kind-of funny/sad experience.



> Quote:
> ...I'll let it sit turned on for a bit, burning off whatever it is that burns off of new TV's, and see how things look.
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry



Jerry,


This is such good news. Congrats on the new set.










I'm beginning to detect the first hint of a trend here - a positive trend. Many, many of the earlier SlimFit posts were negative, with very dissatisfied customers, and rightly so. Now I'm seeing more and more positive posts. I'd like to think Samsung has mitigated these geometry problems, so I'll keep watching the posts. The most difficult posts to read are those where the owner has returned the set in frustration, not having any luck fixing the problems. Most of the reported problems are fixable in the SM, but it takes patience and lots of reading here to dig through the posts and locate the answers. Most of these sets didn't have to be returned. On the other hand, customers should never have to go to such lengths just to get a halfway decent picture.


Again, congratulations on your new set!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *piranhaj* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where are the 2006 Slimfit models?!?! I know Samsung just placed some model information on their site... but really they announced them in January!! come on! ;-)
> 
> 
> Unfortunatly - notably missing from the Samsung site is the TX-S (2006) version of the TX-R3080WH (2005). I really liked this 2005 model because it was 30" with the speakers on the bottom. This was great because it saved 4" on the width and the WAF doesnt allow for replacing the living room furniture, so my maximum HDTV width (including speakers) is fixed at 33" ;-)
> 
> 
> I have held off on procuring an R3080WH due to the negative posts on this and other threads (most of which are references to this one, btw!) and the handful of models @ BB / CC that I have seen - they ALL had obvious bowing and 'blob' issues with varying severity (FYI the LG Superslim I saw had similar issues - but even if it didnt - its 35" wide!!)
> 
> 
> 1) So where is my updated/improved/geometry problem free TX-S 30" slimfit w/ speakers on the bottom?!? Did Samsung ditch this variation?
> 
> 
> 2) How long will I have to wait for them to show up in retail so I can compare 06 improvements to the 05 models and determine if they still suck and that I simply need to save more $$ for an LCD (hopefully not - I _hate_ LCDs). I can only imagine that CC's "All TVs on Sale" is a push to clear out older models before the new ones arrive.
> 
> 
> 3) Are BB / CC the ONLY retail outlets that sell TVs? Where else should I be looking?! (Tweeter always felt snobby and overpriced...I know Target does have any selection...do I have to go to...Walmart?) [comment on BB/CC - the sales people who dont chain themselves to the $4000 plus TVs SUCK! - it used to be you had to know something about what your selling... and now it seems like they just hire the kids who failed the test for making French Fries @ McDonalds]



We're all in the same boat on this. Unless you have an inside contact at Samsung you'll just have to wait.




> Quote:
> 4) Will some please clear up the Slimfit QAM issue for me? The slimfit is "cable-ready" but that is analog only (480i/480p) correct? and "cable-ready" IS NOT QAM, right? The problem is that lots of site show different specs on the slimfits and mention QAM with ATSC - and Samsung's own website is so inconsistant with marketing lanuage & technical specs - I really dont know what the true scenario is... a search of the TX-S manual does not mention QAM at all... however, the manual does say "With a built-in HD digital tuner, non-subscription HD broadcasts can be viewed with no Set-Top Box needed." Is an "HD digital tuner" Samsung's english translation software equates with QAM?
> 
> 
> Bottom line - With a Samsung Slimfit - will I be able to watch Fox's "24" in Hi-Def over my standard, non-digital, comcast cable package - or will I have to rely on OTA reception from Boston which is 40 miles away (I hope not...cause from my read on antennaweb-DOT-org - that would require a hugh roof antenna!)



I don't know if there will ever be a clear answer on this, as unbelieveable as that sounds. Samsung simply has not chosen to clarify their documentation. I also read the manual, and IMHO you cannot deduce anything from the "...non-subscription HD broadcasts..." language. I do not believe that "HD digital tuner" is Samsung's way of indicating that a QAM tuner is present?


----------



## Rodrir

Hello all, I'm new to the board and could use some help, (great info here BTW)


I just bought the 3079 slimfit about three weeks ago at best buy and had to return the first one due to the terrible bowing. I got a new one and it does have minor bowing but it's hardly noticeable and I can live with it. But now I have a new issue that is extremley irratating. There is a line down the middle of the screen that is just a tad lighter than the rest of the picture. It's only noticiable when a scene has a lot of black. (night time scenes etc.).


I thought about calling a tech but the problem is it's only really noticable at night when it's completely dark in my living room! During the day my girlfriend and I will look for and it and can't see it. So I know if i bring a tech in he's going to look at me like I'm crazy.


Does anyone have any suggestions on what it might be? I know someone said it takes about 100 hours for a TV to settle in but could it be something wrong with the tube?


Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## huberjgl

Played around in the Service Menu a little on my 3080.

Didn't want to mess with too much, but figured out how to decrease the overscan,

now I can see the "4's" when the voice on the HDNet test patterns say I should be seeing the 4's, could barely see the 8's before tweaking.


Can see a slight bowing in the test patterns and guide, but watching TV I don't even see it, so I probably won't mess with those settings,

not into HD ESPN or other channels that have a scrolling ticker.


Played a little PS3 with the son, and it even looked great, but did notice HUD items along the outer edges were slightly blurry due to less phosphors on the edges, fixable by playing in 4:3 mode instead of 16:9.


Watched the season premiere of the Sopranos that I HD-Tivo'd 3 weeks ago, and it looked spectacular, although a little dark in spots.

Then watched a "My Name Is Earl" from a couple weeks ago, it looked great as well, all crisp bright and sunny scenes.

Have a lot of catching up to do, 3 weeks of assorted HD programming sitting in the Tivo waiting to be watched.



Jerry


----------



## bocmir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bkd210* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just had one simple question: Does this TV have the ability to have the ability to set different values for different inputs? In other words, can I calibrate the Component 1 different from Component 2 in the Service Menu.



Unfortunately, no. Newer Samsung sets have universal settings for the SM. Only one configuration allowed, and it applies to ALL inputs at ALL supported resolutions.


----------



## RED02SL

This This forum is great


Never gave my television PQ this much thought until now.


I've had my 3079 a couple of weeks now and still no serious complaints (as far as the geometry issue goes). Like a few others here minor bowing is barely noticeable on my set.


Tweak my set







man who would have thought! Should kids try this at home?









Saw a forum about calibration here somewhere but had no idea.


The PQ IMHO is great - nearly in tears when I first saw it in HD.










Any comments on the improvements made from those who have tweaked their slimfit?

Has it had any effect on the bowing at all?


Thanks again to those who share their experience here.


----------



## RED02SL

OK - Display Calibration Forum - Good Stuff


----------



## KoRn

I can feel the love.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maverick0716* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> LMAO! Hey Deathwish.......so you came to check up on ol' SnotRocket too hey?


----------



## Laserfan

In looking at the TX-R2779H, it apparently has an "HD Tuner" built-in, but then I look at Samsung's website and they list some other Slimfits with "ATSC Tuner".


I'm a little confused, and Samsung's specs aren't helping me: Is the 2779's "HD Tuner" any different from one with "ATSC"? Or maybe there is a distinction to be made for Cable? I only want an ATSC tuner for OTA reception of digital television.


Anyone here know what this is about?


----------



## Schwingding

I seem to have a new feature/problem with my Slimfit - it shuts off randomly! This is a brand new thing, just started this morning.


Right in the middle of a program, power just goes off. Push the power on button on remote, the set acts like it is going to power up, but it does not. If I turn off the AV receiver it is connected to, it will then allow me to power it up. But it'll shut off again whenever it decides to.


I have only one input on this TV - the HDMI, it is connected to a Yamaha HTR 5990.


ANY idea whats going on?


----------



## broeks

My slimfit stopped turning on. I called Samsung and they sent someone out to fix it. So I would call Samsung before your warranty runs out.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...There is a line down the middle of the screen that is just a tad lighter than the rest of the picture. It's only noticiable when a scene has a lot of black. (night time scenes etc.).
> 
> 
> I thought about calling a tech but the problem is it's only really noticable at night when it's completely dark in my living room! During the day my girlfriend and I will look for and it and can't see it. So I know if i bring a tech in he's going to look at me like I'm crazy.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on what it might be? I know someone said it takes about 100 hours for a TV to settle in but could it be something wrong with the tube?
> 
> 
> Any help will be much appreciated.



The only time I've seen such a thing on a Samsung set is when using the DNIe "test." This usually shows the current image and what it could look like with DNIe on. Other than that you've got me stumped.


I recommend you go to the Calibration area directly below this one. There are loads of folks there with serious experience.


----------



## CoolVito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rodrir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello all, I'm new to the board and could use some help, (great info here BTW)
> 
> 
> I just bought the 3079 slimfit about three weeks ago at best buy and had to return the first one due to the terrible bowing. I got a new one and it does have minor bowing but it's hardly noticeable and I can live with it. But now I have a new issue that is extremley irratating. There is a line down the middle of the screen that is just a tad lighter than the rest of the picture. It's only noticiable when a scene has a lot of black. (night time scenes etc.).
> 
> 
> I thought about calling a tech but the problem is it's only really noticable at night when it's completely dark in my living room! During the day my girlfriend and I will look for and it and can't see it. So I know if i bring a tech in he's going to look at me like I'm crazy.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on what it might be? I know someone said it takes about 100 hours for a TV to settle in but could it be something wrong with the tube?
> 
> 
> Any help will be much appreciated.



Hey man I just went throught the exact same thing except I bought and returned 4, thats right 4 different manufacturers TV's before I landed this beauty(Thats a story in itself!). Mine is doing the same thing with the line down the center so whatever info you get on it please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## SpookyApparition

I got a 30" SlimFit today at Best Buy, despite the crappy opinions on this forum







Anyway, I don't notice any geometry problems yet, but this is my first HDTV so I'm kind of clueless. Taking that into account, I have a few simple questions:


1) I was under the impression a built-in HDTV tuner meant that I could watch channels that had HD content without any other accessories. This doesn't seem to be the case. What else do I need?


2) Normal TV shows obviously don't look great in 16:9; the picture is stretched, and sometimes this highlights the flaws in it. Is the only recourse to watch everything in 4:3 and risk having burn-in?


3) When a TV show or commercial is letterboxed, shouldn't it automatically fill my screen when I'm watching in 16:9? Right now, I get horizontal bars even on 16:9, which seems completely pointless.


I'm confused folks, help me out.


----------



## SpookyApparition

Oh, also: I haven't noticed any of the problems with tickers/lines bowing, although sometimes on certain channels (MSNBC) the ticker will be a bit low. Also, the left letterbox slants just a BIT to the right, at the top of the screen; maybe 1/4 of an inch. I don't think its a big enough deal to return the TV, but is there a reliable fix? Can service guys fix it?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpookyApparition* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 1) I was under the impression a built-in HDTV tuner meant that I could watch channels that had HD content without any other accessories. This doesn't seem to be the case. What else do I need?



You do need an antenna, one that will pick up digital transmissions. I believe an antenna that picks-up UHF frequencies is adequate. Run a cable to your tv and you're good to go.



> Quote:
> 2) Normal TV shows obviously don't look great in 16:9; the picture is stretched, and sometimes this highlights the flaws in it. Is the only recourse to watch everything in 4:3 and risk having burn-in?



I watch all SD shows in pillarbox (bars on the sides) and I've seen no burn-in. It would be wise if you avoided too much viewing with bars for the first 100 viewing hours, just to be careful. Also, stay away from the Dynamic picture mode and keep Contrast under 40.



> Quote:
> 3) When a TV show or commercial is letterboxed, shouldn't it automatically fill my screen when I'm watching in 16:9? Right now, I get horizontal bars even on 16:9, which seems completely pointless.



Since you aren't yet watching HD, you're not getting a signal to properly display in 16:9, unless you're referring to DVDs. The bars built into SD material don't relate to how your set will handle HD signals. When you do receive an HD signal, and it's in 16:9 format, it will fill your widescreen set. There are DVDs that are even wider than 16:9, and these will leave you with letterbox bars on an HD set.


----------



## amtalx

Im buying one of two new tvs either the LG 30FS4D or the Samsung TX-R3079WH. Ive been to best buy and they luckily they had them side by side so i could do an easy comparison. They both look nice. The issue i have is that the sammy has worse geometry problems and the LG has the loss of focus near the edges of the screen. I will primarily be using this tv for gaming and watching movies. What i would like to know is if its possible to fix the focus issues around the edges in the service menu for the LG. If so ill probably go with the LG since the geometry issues didnt seem that bad. Ive also heard bad things about the sammys dying after a few months. Anyone got something to say about that?


----------



## deadzone




> Quote:
> Im buying one of two new tvs either the LG 30FS4D or the Samsung TX-R3079WH. Ive been to best buy and they luckily they had them side by side so i could do an easy comparison. They both look nice. The issue i have is that the sammy has worse geometry problems and the LG has the loss of focus near the edges of the screen. I will primarily be using this tv for gaming and watching movies. What i would like to know is if its possible to fix the focus issues around the edges in the service menu for the LG. If so ill probably go with the LG since the geometry issues didnt seem that bad. Ive also heard bad things about the sammys dying after a few months. Anyone got something to say about that?



Hey amtalx, welcome to the forums.










I own the Samsung Slimfit 30 inch tv (79 Series) and have had little to no problems with mine at all. No buzzing, no dying, a geometry problem that is barely discernable at best, and no other issues of any other type.


My experience has thus far, been really excellent. I have had the tv for about, maybe 3 months now I guess. Maybe a little less. I have found that in my own experience that the tv needed a few days of use to come into it's own and really shine. I also invested in Avia Professional (Calibration DVD) and used it to calibrate my tv on my own, which resulted in an even better picture for me.


Based on this, I can vouch for the Samsung, and at least tell you that in my case, I am extremely satisfied with my purchase. You should know that this tv comes with a 1 year manufacturer warranty in place if you buy it new. If you want, check into extended warranty options with whomever you buy it from. That's a personal choice though, as I didn't really buy extended warranties most of the time.


It really comes down to the individual and their tastes. Both tv's seem to have documented issues that for the most part, seem to be fixable. Both manufacturers have been in the business of tv's for a while, which in my opinion is a plus.


So in the end, I really don't know what to actually tell you to do. I don't have a lot of experience with HDTV as the Samsung was my first plunge. I know it was a really tough decision for me and that I was more often than not, pretty much just confused about HDTV's more than anything else, because of all of the different types of tv's. In the end, size constraints and bang for my buck guided my buying decision and I ended up with what I thought was the best choice. (LG's set was not available at the time mind you, I don't know if it would have made a difference though..)


Anyway, happy HDTV hunting! I apologize in advance for "wordiness", i'm just like that I guess.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amtalx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im buying one of two new tvs either the LG 30FS4D or the Samsung TX-R3079WH. Ive been to best buy and they luckily they had them side by side so i could do an easy comparison. They both look nice. The issue i have is that the sammy has worse geometry problems and the LG has the loss of focus near the edges of the screen. I will primarily be using this tv for gaming and watching movies. What i would like to know is if its possible to fix the focus issues around the edges in the service menu for the LG. If so ill probably go with the LG since the geometry issues didnt seem that bad. Ive also heard bad things about the sammys dying after a few months. Anyone got something to say about that?



Every Samsung HD set I've ever seen has had what appears to be "focus issues" at the edges. This is, in fact, true of all widescreen sets, especially those with the slim design. Some folks describe that it seems the "pixels" on the sides are larger than those in the center. Others say the sides look kind of honeycombed. I even see it on my 4:3 Samsung HD set. I'm certain, if you look closely enough, you'll see it on the LG set as well. Fundamentally, this is something you just need to get used to. Some sets look a bit better than others. It's easy for me to say "get used to it," but it's your investment and you need to decide if you can adjust to this.


One thing I know for sure, the picture quality on my Samsung set is spectacular.


----------



## bbrowne74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deadzone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just bring it back already! Get something you like instead. Heck, I don't keep anything I don't like if I can help it.




Well last Thursday I took the SLimfit back and got a Sharp Aquos LCD. Paid 400 bucks over the receipt for my last purchase,but I did'nt get any extended warranty on it, the CC one was absolutely the most useless warranty I've ever dealt with. WHen I could get someone who was here in the Continental US, they all but said all they can do is send it to the local repair facility.


The contracted repair facility where I live is horrendous. I'll never deal with them again either. TV came back in worse condition than it left.


I hope Samsung can get these TVs right because at that price point you can get HD in a nice package.


----------



## RED02SL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deadzone* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey amtalx, welcome to the forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own the Samsung Slimfit 30 inch tv (79 Series) and have had little to no problems with mine at all. No buzzing, no dying, a geometry problem that is barely discernable at best, and no other issues of any other type.
> 
> 
> My experience has thus far, been really excellent. I have had the tv for about, maybe 3 months now I guess. Maybe a little less. I have found that in my own experience that the tv needed a few days of use to come into it's own and really shine. I also invested in Avia Professional (Calibration DVD) and used it to calibrate my tv on my own, which resulted in an even better picture for me.
> 
> 
> Based on this, I can vouch for the Samsung, and at least tell you that in my case, I am extremely satisfied with my purchase.



Ditto: Welcome amtalx









Very similar experience for me with DeadZone's

I've had mine about a month now no complaints. After checking out the LG my personal preference was the 3079. I think both are great buys though.


Deadzone -- Glad to hear you had good results calibrating the PQ on your already good looking set.










I know this isnt the place for details about your experience with Avia Pro on your set - Just curious in general how that went. Was this a first for you?

What factors weighed in on your choice?


I opted to tread slow and go with the lower priced DVE (should be receiving any day now). All goes well I may go into deeper waters.


----------



## deadzone

RED02SL:



> Quote:
> I know this isnt the place for details about your experience with Avia Pro on your set - Just curious in general how that went. Was this a first for you?



Hey Red! I'm glad to see some more support from my side of the street about the Samsung Slimfits!










RE: Avia Pro


My experience was pretty good with it. I found it a little daunting and overwhelming at first but I found some links to some great usage guides here on AVS forums under the dislplay calibration forum. Avia/DVE link that really helped me 


I didn't really base my decision on anything special when it came to buying Avia Pro. I plan to get at least one other program at some point, so I figured I would go for something basic and halfway understandable for me to begin with.










It was definitely a first for me to do all of this as I have always "eyeballed" everything and adjusted to my liking. I found that after I did the calibration that it was almost the exact settings that I already had in place under the "Movie setting" of my tv.







I told my wife that I was just really good at it, but I chalk it up to luck myself.










One thing that I can tell you is this.


Make sure you take into account your room setup and the different connections you have for your tv.


First- I have my tv in a fairly bright room, so I had to calibrate once during the day and once at night to get adjustments that I could live with for day and night viewing.


Second - I have my dvd player hooked via the HDMI and the HD Cox box that I rent hooked up via Component. I had to calibrate separately for each connection to maximize my viewing pleasure.


Anyway, the end result for me was that I have 4 separate settings for my tv:


Component hookup day

Component hookup night

HDMI hookup day

HDMI hookup night


Confused yet? Yeah me too...







Things look fantastic and natural on my tv now though. I can tell you that much.







SD looks very good and obviously, HD is over the top now!










I'm currently trying to figure out scaling and how that works now. I don't understand how it works. I have my DVD and my Cox HD box set to output at the highest level available right now. But I think I am bypassing the tv scaler by doing so. I assume I just turn the settings to default on the DVD player and the Cox HD box if I want the tv to do the scaling? I dunno, I guess I will figure it out.










Formal apology - WORDINESS again.


----------



## RED02SL

I've been spending a little time reading various threads on the Display Calibration forum. Lots of good info there. From what I've read DVE is not quite as newbie friendly as Avia - but hey all the answers are right here on the forum. I'll post how it goes with DVE.

Its only just begun.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## amtalx

Thanks for all the input everyone i think ive settled on getting a 3080 and not a 3079 over the LG. I do have a follow-up question though. Since i will be using this for gaming mostly, some of you know the xbox360 outputs in 720p and 1080i. My question has to do with the way crts display hd pictures. To me it seems like 720p would look better since it a progressive image so i was planning on using that. However its come to my attention that crts will just upconvert the 720p picture to 1080i. Is this true? Will there be any noticable difference in quality? Any input from someone that owns a 360 would be much appreciated.


----------



## villa




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amtalx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the input everyone i think ive settled on getting a 3080 and not a 3079 over the LG. I do have a follow-up question though. Since i will be using this for gaming mostly, some of you know the xbox360 outputs in 720p and 1080i. My question has to do with the way crts display hd pictures. To me it seems like 720p would look better since it a progressive image so i was planning on using that. However its come to my attention that crts will just upconvert the 720p picture to 1080i. Is this true? Will there be any noticable difference in quality? Any input from someone that owns a 360 would be much appreciated.



go with 1080i, the quality is great


----------



## djWHEAT

Well 30 pages later, I figure it's time for me to tell my story...


My wife and I recently buried our first generation HDTV. It was a Toshiba 40" TheaterWide that served us with great quality and efficency for nearly 5 years. After being holed up in a giant room with a 19" SD set for 4 months, we decided we HAD to get something that would fulfill our entertainment needs. Our money situation was tight, and we knew we would have to aim for the middle of the road... until it was time to fire on our "new and offical" Home HDTV Monster.


After doing some research, I actually went to the store with the intention of purchasing the Toshiba 30" CRT. My wife, in an unusual turn of events, suggested that she actually liked the Samsung in both look and PQ (NOTE: I guess 3 years of going, "DAMN HONEY LOOK AT THAT SAMSUNG DLP" - the brainwashing worked).


The Samsung SlimFit was $150 more, but it really is a handsom looking guy. The BB near our house had the '79' version (which after now reading this thread I am surprised I wasn't getting the 80 or 82 versions). So I picked it up, got it home, happened to have a Entertainment stand which just fit the TV like a glove (I'm worried the Toshiba or a "non-SlimFit" won't fit).


Hooked everything up, fired it on, contrast was set to 85 (LOL). As I began to run through my initial calibrations... it took approximately 30 seconds before I noticed the bow at middle-bottom on the set. The difference is was about 3mm higher on the middle/right side. The overscan was also pretty horrendous, but the bow was my biggest concern.


I decided to continue with configuration and see what I could make this puppy do. I'm not a super advanced television user. I do all my own configuration based off the stuff I read on the net, and don't actually have a config DVD at all... that is unless you want to count SW Episode III: THX Optimizer 


This set delivers an amazing picture... there is no doubt. We watched Chronicles of Naria on it and it was fantastic. In fact, it was rather nice to watch a scene in snow that was completely white and not see any Red/Blue bleeds.


Do I like the set? Yes. The look the PQ, it's all great.


The problem is I absolutely cannot live with the bow that is present in the picture. I'm unfortunately obsessive compulsive and it's difficult for me to not focus my eyes to that portion of the screen. Anything with overlay graphics or tickers is 1000x worse, but even the bottom black bar on the Narnia letterbox was bent enough to annoy me.


I've not yet ventured into the SM yet. From the posts in this thread it looks like the SM changes could allow me to soften the bow, but not completely eliminate it.


At this point i'm not really sure if I should take this thing back and try to get one that works, or if I need to find a brand/model which is less "accident prone". I think there are folks on this thread who went both ways...


For those who have sacrificed this set for another 30" CRT (or comparable) - what brand/models did you go for to try to achieve a similar PQ for the same money?


I just bought the TV the other day, so I'm going to stomach it for a few days... do some more research and figure out where to go.


Thanks to everyone's help!


----------



## KoRn

If you arent happy go exchange it. There are good ones out there. Mine is fine no bowing or anything. Overscan it has that. But which widescreen crt doesnt have that problem? Even the best of the best sony has the problem.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djWHEAT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well 30 pages later, I figure it's time for me to tell my story...
> 
> 
> My wife and I recently buried our first generation HDTV. It was a Toshiba 40" TheaterWide that served us with great quality and efficency for nearly 5 years. After being holed up in a giant room with a 19" SD set for 4 months, we decided we HAD to get something that would fulfill our entertainment needs. Our money situation was tight, and we knew we would have to aim for the middle of the road... until it was time to fire on our "new and offical" Home HDTV Monster.
> 
> 
> After doing some research, I actually went to the store with the intention of purchasing the Toshiba 30" CRT. My wife, in an unusual turn of events, suggested that she actually liked the Samsung in both look and PQ (NOTE: I guess 3 years of going, "DAMN HONEY LOOK AT THAT SAMSUNG DLP" - the brainwashing worked).
> 
> 
> The Samsung SlimFit was $150 more, but it really is a handsom looking guy. The BB near our house had the '79' version (which after now reading this thread I am surprised I wasn't getting the 80 or 82 versions). So I picked it up, got it home, happened to have a Entertainment stand which just fit the TV like a glove (I'm worried the Toshiba or a "non-SlimFit" won't fit).
> 
> 
> Hooked everything up, fired it on, contrast was set to 85 (LOL). As I began to run through my initial calibrations... it took approximately 30 seconds before I noticed the bow at middle-bottom on the set. The difference is was about 3mm higher on the middle/right side. The overscan was also pretty horrendous, but the bow was my biggest concern.
> 
> 
> I decided to continue with configuration and see what I could make this puppy do. I'm not a super advanced television user. I do all my own configuration based off the stuff I read on the net, and don't actually have a config DVD at all... that is unless you want to count SW Episode III: THX Optimizer
> 
> 
> This set delivers an amazing picture... there is no doubt. We watched Chronicles of Naria on it and it was fantastic. In fact, it was rather nice to watch a scene in snow that was completely white and not see any Red/Blue bleeds.
> 
> 
> Do I like the set? Yes. The look the PQ, it's all great.
> 
> 
> The problem is I absolutely cannot live with the bow that is present in the picture. I'm unfortunately obsessive compulsive and it's difficult for me to not focus my eyes to that portion of the screen. Anything with overlay graphics or tickers is 1000x worse, but even the bottom black bar on the Narnia letterbox was bent enough to annoy me.
> 
> 
> I've not yet ventured into the SM yet. From the posts in this thread it looks like the SM changes could allow me to soften the bow, but not completely eliminate it.
> 
> 
> At this point i'm not really sure if I should take this thing back and try to get one that works, or if I need to find a brand/model which is less "accident prone". I think there are folks on this thread who went both ways...
> 
> 
> For those who have sacrificed this set for another 30" CRT (or comparable) - what brand/models did you go for to try to achieve a similar PQ for the same money?
> 
> 
> I just bought the TV the other day, so I'm going to stomach it for a few days... do some more research and figure out where to go.
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone's help!


----------



## rcs476




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djWHEAT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well 30 pages later, I figure it's time for me to tell my story...
> 
> 
> My wife and I recently buried our first generation HDTV. It was a Toshiba 40" TheaterWide that served us with great quality and efficency for nearly 5 years. After being holed up in a giant room with a 19" SD set for 4 months, we decided we HAD to get something that would fulfill our entertainment needs. Our money situation was tight, and we knew we would have to aim for the middle of the road... until it was time to fire on our "new and offical" Home HDTV Monster.
> 
> 
> After doing some research, I actually went to the store with the intention of purchasing the Toshiba 30" CRT. My wife, in an unusual turn of events, suggested that she actually liked the Samsung in both look and PQ (NOTE: I guess 3 years of going, "DAMN HONEY LOOK AT THAT SAMSUNG DLP" - the brainwashing worked).
> 
> 
> The Samsung SlimFit was $150 more, but it really is a handsom looking guy. The BB near our house had the '79' version (which after now reading this thread I am surprised I wasn't getting the 80 or 82 versions). So I picked it up, got it home, happened to have a Entertainment stand which just fit the TV like a glove (I'm worried the Toshiba or a "non-SlimFit" won't fit).
> 
> 
> Hooked everything up, fired it on, contrast was set to 85 (LOL). As I began to run through my initial calibrations... it took approximately 30 seconds before I noticed the bow at middle-bottom on the set. The difference is was about 3mm higher on the middle/right side. The overscan was also pretty horrendous, but the bow was my biggest concern.
> 
> 
> I decided to continue with configuration and see what I could make this puppy do. I'm not a super advanced television user. I do all my own configuration based off the stuff I read on the net, and don't actually have a config DVD at all... that is unless you want to count SW Episode III: THX Optimizer
> 
> 
> This set delivers an amazing picture... there is no doubt. We watched Chronicles of Naria on it and it was fantastic. In fact, it was rather nice to watch a scene in snow that was completely white and not see any Red/Blue bleeds.
> 
> 
> Do I like the set? Yes. The look the PQ, it's all great.
> 
> 
> The problem is I absolutely cannot live with the bow that is present in the picture. I'm unfortunately obsessive compulsive and it's difficult for me to not focus my eyes to that portion of the screen. Anything with overlay graphics or tickers is 1000x worse, but even the bottom black bar on the Narnia letterbox was bent enough to annoy me.
> 
> 
> I've not yet ventured into the SM yet. From the posts in this thread it looks like the SM changes could allow me to soften the bow, but not completely eliminate it.
> 
> 
> At this point i'm not really sure if I should take this thing back and try to get one that works, or if I need to find a brand/model which is less "accident prone". I think there are folks on this thread who went both ways...
> 
> 
> For those who have sacrificed this set for another 30" CRT (or comparable) - what brand/models did you go for to try to achieve a similar PQ for the same money?
> 
> 
> I just bought the TV the other day, so I'm going to stomach it for a few days... do some more research and figure out where to go.
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone's help!




Sorry to hear of your situation. Mine was a similar one. I bought the 3079, immediately started noticing all of the flaws in mine, color blotches in the corners and the geometry issues. Bought a calibration DVD and tried to work with it. I was able to improve the PQ and geometry a bit, but could not rid the set of the bowing and the trapezoid effect that I was seeing in pillarboxed programming. Still thought I could live with it and it ate at me every freaking day.


I ended up bringing mine back (passed the return period) and bought a toshiba 42HP95 Plasma. Way over my initial budget, but for a good reason. I needed peace of mind. With the quality of the CRT sets that are out there and the defects of LCD sets, there was no way I could go with either of those, I had to have something with razor sharp geometry and no blurring or ghosting.


It's a month and a half later and I couldn't be happier with the Plasma.


Good luck with your decision.


----------



## ryandegs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You're very welcome.
> 
> 
> You might want to keep your trips into the SM to yourself, unless you've already mentioned it. Some OEM's will try to assert that you've voided the warranty by going into the SM and making adjustments. Some actually have this written into their warranty documents.
> 
> 
> I'm not saying to lie, just don't tell 'em more than what they ask for.
> 
> 
> Again, Best of Luck!



Finally, after almost 2 months from my original service call, my 3079 gets a new main circuit board.










BBB complaint is still up, an extension of warranty is in order...


For those looking into buying a Samsung TV set, make sure you have the patience to take on something like this. The TV is a great deal hands down -- once you calibrate it to your tastes, but CUSTOMER SERVICE is really terrible.


===

Question: With the change of my main circuit board, do I need to adjust my SM settings again? I did not write down the adjustments I made before (I have the factory SM settings though), just wanted to know if I need to take another day off to tinker with SM.







Thanks!


----------



## amtalx

Well back again... I thought i was all set gettin the 3080 over the 3079. Now im not sure. My probelem is that the 3080 doesnt have HDMI. Im assuming that HDMI will be used more in the future (am i right?) so i want to have that. So i would gladly switch back to the 3079 however does anyone know if the bowing issues are better or worse with the 3079/3080 or the same? Add to that the 3082 just showed up on circuit citys website. Does anyone have any experience to share with that tv? I havnt heard much about it.


----------



## huberjgl

My 3080 has HDMI.


TX-R3080WH, speakers on the bottom.


It has minimal bowing, I don't even notice it.



Jerry


----------



## amtalx

Oh, the spec sheet on the samsung website isnt complete. Says it in the blurb though. Back to the 3080 hehe.


----------



## imagine6

Went to CC today to see the new "S" 3082 series slimfit. Aesthetically I love this set. Samsung has done a really good job on design plus the price is right. BUT, the bowing of the picture was still there! I also want a QAM tuner to get local HD with my basic cable which this set does not have. I can only get one HD channel through my antenna. Looks like the bowing problem is always going to be an issue with these slimfit designs. Sad because I really wanted to like this set.


----------



## citykids

I got a question: (please forgive my noobness)


OK - the Slim Fit will display in either 480p or 1080i right? So the DVD player (Samsung HD-850) I'm using allows me to switch to different resolutions on the fly (480p, 720p and 1080i), so what happens to the 720p resolution? Is it converted to 1080i?


All this seemed much easier to figure out when I had my Sammy connected to my Dell PC monitor - 'cause it would display all of the resolutions the player put out (480, 720, 768 and 1080i) forgive me I'm rambling!


----------



## jpaul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imagine6* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Went to CC today to see the new "S" 3082 series slimfit. Aesthetically I love this set. Samsung has done a really good job on design plus the price is right. BUT, the bowing of the picture was still there! I also want a QAM tuner to get local HD with my basic cable which this set does not have. I can only get one HD channel through my antenna. Looks like the bowing problem is always going to be an issue with these slimfit designs. Sad because I really wanted to like this set.



Hmm, well it is certainly with minimal fanfare that this television finally made it to retail. I guess I should call up my local CC and see if they have any in stock to go take a peek at. Thanks for letting us know that its in stock. Are the aesthetics nice?


----------



## imagine6

Yes the aesthetics are really nice as I originally posted. The remote is slim and sleek now as well.


----------



## +1chromosome

I ended up getting a Slimfit a few days ago, and I'm just having a horrible time with the thing ---- you guys have been major helpful on this forum, thanx a bunch.


I'm really in need of a TV primarily for gaming (90% games, 10% TV) ---- so with all the geometry issues of the Slimfit, they show of BIGTIME on games since at 60 frames a second at 1080i you see the purity of your screen.


I went after a new TV once i saw how bad the overscan was on my old Samsung (4:3 letterboxed) -- it must have been upwards of 22% !!!!

The Slimfit really took good care of this issue, once I broke into the SM i was able to get rid of almost all the Overscan (5% maybe?)

But then the Geometry hit me like a ton of bricks.


I have the horozontal bowing issue, that these TV's seem to come standard with -- and the edges warping .... there's really no way to get rid of this it seems (someone mentioned removing the faulty UPS from inside, but i have no idea what the hell this means)

most videogames have a lot of static menues, text, etc --- so you can't miss the bad geometry (my girlfriend picked up on it right away)

not only that, but the resolution seems to flex out towards the edges so detail blurs and then pops in REAL crisp in the center.


the kicker is when running a 1080i game at 60fps --- with the sharpness at 100 (and looking into a sky, or bright surface) ----- I can see exactly where the Tube tries to compensate for the Slimfit, it's a huge halo framing the center ----- there's also a few verticle lines that place themselves towards the center.

when looking at a flat texture and scrolling, all the geometry issues pop up huge - it's like you're looking at a projector screen that's layed over rocks : \\


I'm going to return this thing as soon as i get a chance --- I'd really love to get a SONY Wega CRT - i hear they handle the geometry much better.

If anyone can offer reccomendations of anything other than the Slimfit, i would love that.


sucks though, i really loved the industrial design of the slimfit --- the technology just isn't ready.


----------



## KoRn

The technology is there for this thing. Its just horrible how many people are getting bad sets. I bought this knowing all the issues it had. I seen it in the store and the picture was jaw dropping. I was willing to exchange it to get a good one. I lucked out and on my first try I got a perfectly good one. It only has SLIGHT overscan. But what crt widescreen doesnt. Everything is perfectly straight on mine. Mine is strictly for games and movies. I will have to get some screen shots up and show everyone some pics of it. 360 games. The set is worth an exchange imo. Ill have to get some shots showing how everything is nice and straight. Pgr3 or madden 06 should do the trick.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *+1chromosome* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I ended up getting a Slimfit a few days ago, and I'm just having a horrible time with the thing ---- you guys have been major helpful on this forum, thanx a bunch.
> 
> 
> I'm really in need of a TV primarily for gaming (90% games, 10% TV) ---- so with all the geometry issues of the Slimfit, they show of BIGTIME on games since at 60 frames a second at 1080i you see the purity of your screen.
> 
> 
> I went after a new TV once i saw how bad the overscan was on my old Samsung (4:3 letterboxed) -- it must have been upwards of 22% !!!!
> 
> The Slimfit really took good care of this issue, once I broke into the SM i was able to get rid of almost all the Overscan (5% maybe?)
> 
> But then the Geometry hit me like a ton of bricks.
> 
> 
> I have the horozontal bowing issue, that these TV's seem to come standard with -- and the edges warping .... there's really no way to get rid of this it seems (someone mentioned removing the faulty UPS from inside, but i have no idea what the hell this means)
> 
> most videogames have a lot of static menues, text, etc --- so you can't miss the bad geometry (my girlfriend picked up on it right away)
> 
> not only that, but the resolution seems to flex out towards the edges so detail blurs and then pops in REAL crisp in the center.
> 
> 
> the kicker is when running a 1080i game at 60fps --- with the sharpness at 100 (and looking into a sky, or bright surface) ----- I can see exactly where the Tube tries to compensate for the Slimfit, it's a huge halo framing the center ----- there's also a few verticle lines that place themselves towards the center.
> 
> when looking at a flat texture and scrolling, all the geometry issues pop up huge - it's like you're looking at a projector screen that's layed over rocks : \\
> 
> 
> I'm going to return this thing as soon as i get a chance --- I'd really love to get a SONY Wega CRT - i hear they handle the geometry much better.
> 
> If anyone can offer reccomendations of anything other than the Slimfit, i would love that.
> 
> 
> sucks though, i really loved the industrial design of the slimfit --- the technology just isn't ready.


----------



## jpaul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KoRn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The technology is there for this thing. Its just horrible how many people are getting bad sets. I bought this knowing all the issues it had. I seen it in the store and the picture was jaw dropping. I was willing to exchange it to get a good one. I lucked out and on my first try I got a perfectly good one. It only has SLIGHT overscan. But what crt widescreen doesnt. Everything is perfectly straight on mine. Mine is strictly for games and movies. I will have to get some screen shots up and show everyone some pics of it. 360 games. The set is worth an exchange imo. Ill have to get some shots showing how everything is nice and straight. Pgr3 or madden 06 should do the trick.




And you don't have the loss of resolution out towards the edges?


----------



## geekformayor

I bought one of these TV's back in November. So far, it's worked wonderfully. However, I've never had a decent TV, so I don't have a lot to compare it to.


Anyway, last night we were watching TV and all the sudden the picture kinda got squished. There was about 4 inches of space at the top, and the sides near the top were angled in. It looked like the picture had been slightly squished like a marshmellow and slightly tilted backwards. I unplugged the TV a few times and it finally went back to normal.


Then today, the same thing happened, however this time the picture did not go back to it's normal position. On the Samsung support website it says "If the picture on your Dynaflat HDTV looks like a keystone, you need to get the TV serviced." I called Samsung and they said they'd have to send someone out.


Has anyone had this issue? Were you able to remedy it on your own? The issue occurs no matter what source/input you have selected.


Please help!


Bryan


----------



## KoRn

No I dont. The picture is crisp all around.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jpaul* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And you don't have the loss of resolution out towards the edges?


----------



## Schwingding

Do yourselves a favor - get rid of this TV! Best thing that happened to me was having the power supply go bad.


I now have a Sharp LC32D40U in its place and there is no comparison at all. I'm now mad that I lived for so long with that Slimfit and its geometry issues.


Picture quality - I was kidding myself with the "CRT is still the best picture" line. Not the Slimfit!


While in the CC buying my new set I was able to talk another guy out of buying a Slimfit, so I did my good deed for the day.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ryandegs* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Question: With the change of my main circuit board, do I need to adjust my SM settings again? I did not write down the adjustments I made before (I have the factory SM settings though), just wanted to know if I need to take another day off to tinker with SM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



If it were me, I would re-calibrate the set. Most of your SM adjustments have to do with the main board, and should be revisited.


Cheers!


----------



## GamerX52986

Korn...I notice you play the Xbox 360 on the slim-fit. I do as well. Out of curiousity what resolution do you have the 360 dashboard settings at? Right now I'm using 720p widescreen but occasionally get a screen flicker on the bottom inch or so of the screen. Its most noticeable on the dashboard and certain games. It flickers like crazy on the recently released Topspin2. I'm wondering if switching it to 1080i would remedy the problem. I've had the set since last September and its performed flawlessly. Though if this flickering doesnt stop, I'm running out and getting one of the newly released 26" Samsung lcd's.


----------



## GamerX52986

Actually I took the time and went into the service menu and my problems have been fixed. Heh...I was even using the default settings on dynamic and changed over to custom settings. Talk about a huge improvement in picture quality. And to think I was already pleased other than the screen flicker. Like others have mentioned, if you tinker with the service menu most of the problems with the set can be fixed.


----------



## geekformayor

how do u get to the service menu?


----------



## amtalx

Just got my slimfit today, so far im satisfied. GRAW looks really nice. The only thing is i have the bowing issue everyone does. Not bothering me that much but i was wondering if anyone knows which setting in the service menu i should use to push the middle of the screen down. The middle is bowing up. Or how to move each side of the screen individually.


----------



## cejay

I have the Samsung 3079 slimfit..

How can you manually enter in a HD (antenna) channel without doing a channel scan?


I want to input 11.1 or say 11.2, I dont see a way to do this with the remote

at all. I hate having to rescan the channels just to try to get a better signal

and possibly bring in a channel i cant get all the time (11.1)...


Please tell me there is a way to input manual HDTV channels.


I can put 11 or any 2 digital channels in all day long, but dont see a way

to input the channel + .1


I tested a Sony hdtv tube tv in the store a few months ago and it

actually had a "." button on the remote i think.


----------



## KoRn

Weird. I dont get the flicker problem. On 1080i I do with racing games. Specifically burnout revenge. I leave mine on 720p. Try switching it to 1080i. It might work out for you every tv is different.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GamerX52986* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Korn...I notice you play the Xbox 360 on the slim-fit. I do as well. Out of curiousity what resolution do you have the 360 dashboard settings at? Right now I'm using 720p widescreen but occasionally get a screen flicker on the bottom inch or so of the screen. Its most noticeable on the dashboard and certain games. It flickers like crazy on the recently released Topspin2. I'm wondering if switching it to 1080i would remedy the problem. I've had the set since last September and its performed flawlessly. Though if this flickering doesnt stop, I'm running out and getting one of the newly released 26" Samsung lcd's.


----------



## GamerX52986

Korn...thats exactly what I did. After tooling around in the service menu to adjust the picture more, I switched over to 1080i. Played the new Tomb Raider last night and had no flicker even on the dashboard. I'll have to try Topspin2 out later to see if the problem is truly gone or if its game specific. I mean I've had the set since last September and the 360 since the Nov 22 launch. Had it on 720p all this time and just now started to notice it. The flickering was always there occasionaly on the dashboard but never as much in games.


----------



## KoRn

Thats some really weird stuff goin on there. I have the tomb raider demo myself. I havent had any flicker problem with that game running the input through 720p or 1080i. Ive never had any flicker problem as a matter of fact running in 720p. The only game that has given me that problem is burnout revenge on 1080i. I switch it down to 720p and its smooth as butter. The picture is more soft resolution wise and smoother.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GamerX52986* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Korn...thats exactly what I did. After tooling around in the service menu to adjust the picture more, I switched over to 1080i. Played the new Tomb Raider last night and had no flicker even on the dashboard. I'll have to try Topspin2 out later to see if the problem is truly gone or if its game specific. I mean I've had the set since last September and the 360 since the Nov 22 launch. Had it on 720p all this time and just now started to notice it. The flickering was always there occasionaly on the dashboard but never as much in games.


----------



## GamerX52986

Hmm...I just popped in Topspin2 and its still there somewhat. It may be my copy of the game. I'll exchange it tomorrow for a new copy to hopefully remedy that. I should have expected it though since the game released at $39.99 new. Out of curiousity do you use a custom setting for your picture? If so what do you have it set at? I was just using the dynamic setting with its default values but was tinkering with custom setting last night. Still not positive that I like my current settings. I'm always interested to see what somebody else is using. Especially considering you use the set for 360 gaming and movies which I use it for gaming only.


----------



## KoRn

Ouch. Kill that dynamic setting asap man! Use that during the day or when theres a ton of light in the room. Dynamic puts your contrast level all the way to 100. In your manual it actually talks about what these settings do and are for. Anyways. I use the standard setting for everything and called it a day. It looks great. Btw... what model# do you have?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GamerX52986* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmm...I just popped in Topspin2 and its still there somewhat. It may be my copy of the game. I'll exchange it tomorrow for a new copy to hopefully remedy that. I should have expected it though since the game released at $39.99 new. Out of curiousity do you use a custom setting for your picture? If so what do you have it set at? I was just using the dynamic setting with its default values but was tinkering with custom setting last night. Still not positive that I like my current settings. I'm always interested to see what somebody else is using. Especially considering you use the set for 360 gaming and movies which I use it for gaming only.


----------



## GamerX52986

Its the TXR-3079WH. Its really not a bad set. I'm just trying to dial the picture in more now. I never messed with it when I first bought it.


----------



## KoRn

Oh ok. Yeah man standard mode is perfect imo for everything.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GamerX52986* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Its the TXR-3079WH. Its really not a bad set. I'm just trying to dial the picture in more now. I never messed with it when I first bought it.


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cejay* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the Samsung 3079 slimfit..
> 
> How can you manually enter in a HD (antenna) channel without doing a channel scan?
> 
> 
> I want to input 11.1 or say 11.2, I dont see a way to do this with the remote
> 
> at all. I hate having to rescan the channels just to try to get a better signal
> 
> and possibly bring in a channel i cant get all the time (11.1)...
> 
> 
> Please tell me there is a way to input manual HDTV channels.
> 
> 
> I can put 11 or any 2 digital channels in all day long, but dont see a way
> 
> to input the channel + .1
> 
> 
> I tested a Sony hdtv tube tv in the store a few months ago and it
> 
> actually had a "." button on the remote i think.



every hd channel has a coresponding channel number. for me OTA SD ABC is 33, but HD ABC.1 is 63 and HD ABC.2 is 64.


So if i hit 33 i get SD ABC, and if i hit 63 i get HD.1.


The good thing is, once the channel is recognized, using channel up/down rotates through 33 then 33.1 then 33.2, regardless of the actual broadcast order, 33 ... more channels... 63, 64.


Hope this helps and im not too confusing.


----------



## amtalx

Ive bee playing graw and ive noticed that the brightness sometimes goes up and down. It will be fine then it will be really dark for a while then go back. It sounds like this is some kind of dynamic setting to manage brightness> Anyone know what it is. I am using custom not dynamic btw.


----------



## Vegeta

Does the new TX-S3082WH also have the geometry problems?


----------



## robthedonkey

So I've been reading this post since page 1 and since everyone seem to be having different luck I thought I'd share how my Samsung purchase went.


I barrowed my friends Mustang Convert which was entertaining to watch the loading guy's reaction. I opened the convert and said it'll fit in the back seat, I knew it would because I measured it. It was a squeeze, but it fit, my main concern was closing the lid because it was pouring that day.


I got it home and I got one of the bad ones, on each side of the 4:3 there was an S shape, I tried to fix it in the menu with doubt since I've adjusted some TVs before. I of course took it back and got an exchange and insisted we plug it in before I take it home. Some of them were ok with it but the loading guy wasn't all that pleased with me. They of course weren't interested in plugging something into it for me, so I had to check it via the 2 seconds of snow the TV provides. I then asked about the hourglass shape and they got a manager who said oh that's because there's not signal too it. I just about hit my head on the counter; little did he know I just returned one with geometry issues. I took it anyway with hopes to be able to fix it since it was only an hourglass shape and not the S shape from the previous one.


I got it home and it was a lot better then the previous one even with the hourglass shape, I have now adjusted for it in the menu and there's a minor s shape but not enough to neither complain nor worry about. I figure over time I'll either get use to it or forget about it. My friend didn't even notice this time and if it's in widescreen and you watch something with a line in it you can't tell unless you're seriously looking for it.


I want to thank the people that have posted other info on adjusting things like the red push it makes the picture much more enjoyable.


I seem to have some sort of AC leak some where which I tought was my old TV but apparently not because it hasn't gone away. I found out when I shocked myself with the cable, which the company has been out here to see what it is and blamed it on my equipment and not the cable. So what I'm wondering is if I need to be doing something about it or just deal with it for the two months I'm living here. I've also thought about getting a Monster Cable Power Strip that does some purfication. Are there any thoughts or opinions on that?


----------



## KoRn

Get one! Totally worth every penny and does what it says it suppose to. Heres a link to the one I bought.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1077627972545 


If this post gets edited with the link. Heres the make and model.


Monster Power Home Theater PowerCenter

Model: MPHTS1000


----------



## amtalx

Well ive been looking at my screen to try and figure out whats making the brightness change. Whenever there are a lot of dark colors on the screen it gets darker for some reason and if something like a dialog box that has a bright background comes up the whole screen gets brighter for some reason. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## dsanbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KoRn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Get one! Totally worth every penny and does what it says it suppose to. Heres a link to the one I bought.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1077627972545
> 
> 
> If this post gets edited with the link. Heres the make and model.
> 
> 
> Monster Power Home Theater PowerCenter
> 
> Model: MPHTS1000



IMHO...I wouldn't waste the $100 or so on their cables....but the Monster CleanPower units DO seem to do a good job. If you've invested big bucks on HD/AV, you owe it to yourself - and your equipment - to spend a bit more to protect it......


----------



## Paul210




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amtalx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well ive been looking at my screen to try and figure out whats making the brightness change. Whenever there are a lot of dark colors on the screen it gets darker for some reason and if something like a dialog box that has a bright background comes up the whole screen gets brighter for some reason. Anyone got any ideas?



This is a real reach considering I don't even own this set, but this sounds like a symptom I had with my CRT-RPTV. If I disabled the SVM (scan velocity modulation--called VSM by some manufacturers), the problem went away. It was a very annoying problem.


----------



## Vegeta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KoRn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will have to get some screen shots up and show everyone some pics of it. 360 games. The set is worth an exchange imo. Ill have to get some shots showing how everything is nice and straight. Pgr3 or madden 06 should do the trick.



Please do.


----------



## KoRn

For sure. Ill try and get something up by tonite or tommarow.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vegeta* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Please do.


----------



## Vegeta

Do some pictures of the 360 dashboard too since that has many lines and the geometry will easily be seen.


Take some shots in 720p and also 1080i.


----------



## KoRn

My camera sucks. Its only a 2.0mp kodak :/ So the quality sucks. Some pics may look somewhat blurred but they really arent. Its my camera. Pay close attention to that dashboard. You can clearly see the 1080i is much sharper. Also look close with the pgr 3 pics. The 1080i looks more clearer. Look at the ground and take a peek at that arrow on the left side. Also look on the bottom roof of the car. The lines going across are more crisp in 1080i and visible than 720p. The ground is even more crisp than the 720p. By the higher resolution. Just by looking at those few things you notice the difference. Dont put your face in the pics or you will have trouble seeing the differences. 1080i might look better. But it plays smooth as butter with 720p. 1080i is alot more rough and blurry with racing games. Onto the pics.


480p dashboard










720p dashboard











1080i dashboard











480p pgr3











720p pgr3











1080i pgr3











kameo











tomb raider


----------



## amtalx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul210* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is a real reach considering I don't even own this set, but this sounds like a symptom I had with my CRT-RPTV. If I disabled the SVM (scan velocity modulation--called VSM by some manufacturers), the problem went away. It was a very annoying problem.



Thanks for the suggestion. I there are some VM_LEVEL type options that i tried and that didnt seem to work. In fact i played with all the Adjust Video 1 and 2 options and that didnt seem to do anything. Might it be my set?


----------



## Vegeta

Thanks for the pics.


I did notice with the dashboard pics that your set does have the infamous bend in the lower center of the screen in the middle of the disc tray icon though on the whole, the geometry of your set is nowhere near as nasty as some other Slimfits I have seen.


----------



## KoRn

I cant see a bend anywhere. The camera was crooked when I took them. I dont have a tripod :/ Im just trying to see what your seeing. Everything is straight and not crooked or bent. Even ticker wise which alot of people complain about. I do have some overscan though. Its noticeable on graw. I can see the whole top of the hud and some of the sides. But the lower half I can only see the bottom left and right ends. The rest is cut off from the overscan.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vegeta* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pics.
> 
> 
> I did notice with the dashboard pics that your set does have the infamous bend in the lower center of the screen in the middle of the disc tray icon though on the whole, the geometry of your set is nowhere near as nasty as some other Slimfits I have seen.


----------



## Vegeta

Would a DVI-I to HDMI cable work to connect a PC to a Slimfit ie HTPC setup?


The manual states:










*Do not attempt to connect the HDMI connector to a PC or Laptop Graphics Card.*


Thats from the European manual of the new black Slimfit, WS32Z409T (TX-S3082WH).


If anyone has tried it, does it look any good at 720p or 1080i or is the text such as from the desktop or webpage unreadable?


Also, does the Slimfit scale 480i to 480p and display 480p as is or is everything scaled to 1080i?


Can you post some 480i and 480p pics Korn?


----------



## KoRn

I have a 480p pic. Here you go. Save em to your desktop and put them side by side or flip through starting with 480p. You will notice the resolution changes. The 720 falls in between 480p and 1080i resolution wise if that makes any sense. Ill just post them all together instead. 480p 1st pic 720p 2nd pic 3rd pic 1080i It says it takes 480i and then scales it to 480p. After seeing those pics on page 31. I actually edited my post a little bit more. Check it out if you want. I added a 480p pic of pgr3. Would you still say its still scaling? Or do you flat out notice resolution changes like I do? Its even alot more noticeable if I had a better camera or you could see this in person. As I have been saying all along. The picture is softer and lower resolution in 720p. But it runs alot more smoother than the 1080i input.































> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vegeta* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Would a DVI-I to HDMI cable work to connect a PC to a Slimfit ie HTPC setup?
> 
> 
> The manual states:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do not attempt to connect the HDMI connector to a PC or Laptop Graphics Card.*
> 
> 
> Thats from the European manual of the new black Slimfit, WS32Z409T (TX-S3082WH).
> 
> 
> If anyone has tried it, does it look any good at 720p or 1080i or is the text such as from the desktop or webpage unreadable?
> 
> 
> Also, does the Slimfit scale 480i to 480p and display 480p as is or is everything scaled to 1080i?
> 
> 
> Can you post some 480i and 480p pics Korn?


----------



## robthedonkey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vegeta* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Would a DVI-I to HDMI cable work to connect a PC to a Slimfit ie HTPC setup?
> 
> 
> The manual states:
> 
> *Do not attempt to connect the HDMI connector to a PC or Laptop Graphics Card.*
> 
> 
> Thats from the European manual of the new black Slimfit, WS32Z409T (TX-S3082WH).
> 
> 
> If anyone has tried it, does it look any good at 720p or 1080i or is the text such as from the desktop or webpage unreadable?
> 
> 
> Also, does the Slimfit scale 480i to 480p and display 480p as is or is everything scaled to 1080i?
> 
> 
> Can you post some 480i and 480p pics Korn?



It should work, I haven't heard of an HDMI TV not accepting a computer DVI signal, I'll be upset if mine doesn't do so. Part of my plan is eventually to get an HD HTPC running on this TV. I plan to order a cable online soon, so I'll let you know if it doesn't work for some reason, once I receive it in the mail of course.


It's interesting they say that since the Moto boxes are basicly dumbed down linux boxes, and those work on them. Why a graphics card would produce a black screen is beyond me since gaming system are computers as well, look at a gamecube for example they use ATI graphics in them.


----------



## TheDisasterparty

I'm wondering if anyone can help me with this TV. About a month ago I bought the Samsung TX-R3079WH and it's been a royal pain ever since. While displaying in any mode it seemed that the picture needed to be horizontally shifted to the right. Thanks to these forums I was able to access the SM and fiddle with some settings to get the geometry straight. However, last night while I was playing my PS2 during a really "busy" moment on the screen I started to see a whole bunch of distortion. It's kinda hard to explain, it just seemed like the picture would try and short out for a second. Worried that I might have done something I shouldn't have in the SM, I reverted back all the settings I changed. However, the problem stayed, and is still there.


Not only that, but i'm starting to notice dark purple lines on the right and left side of the screen. I'm going to try unplugging it when I get home tonight and see if that fixes those, but for the above problem i'm totally clueless.


Can anyone help?


----------



## pfcspengler

i just got one of these (30" slimfit samsung) last night. Looks great, but goes off the screen a little bit on the left and bows slightly to the right.


I know I can fix the "off the screen" issue with the SM - I'm just wondering, can I hurt my set trying to do so? And what setting would I want to tinker with for the bowing issue? On PC CRTs, this is usually called "pincushion"


overall, I'm very happy with the set, and think I will probably keep it. I bought it after buying a 30" insignia, realizing it had horrid geo problems that I could not fix, and hauling it all the way back.


On the plus side, if I decide not to keep the slimfit, at least it fits in my car :-/ It was a display model so I have 30 days to return with no restock fee, I'm sort of waiting to see what BBY replaces this with (they told me they weren't going to be carrying this model anymore) - if I can get something a lot better in 28 days for an extra $100, I might, but in general I'm happy with the set. Easy for 2 people to move, enough space behind it for my 360 to stand.


Also, I realize DVI-to-HDMI cable would probably work, but am concerned that there might be risk to the set from this if the manual specificies not to do this? Can anyone confirm/deny? I did not go for the 4 year service plan on this - was that a mistake?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pfcspengler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i just got one of these (30" slimfit samsung) last night. Looks great, but goes off the screen a little bit on the left and bows slightly to the right.
> 
> 
> I know I can fix the "off the screen" issue with the SM - I'm just wondering, can I hurt my set trying to do so? And what setting would I want to tinker with for the bowing issue? On PC CRTs, this is usually called "pincushion"
> 
> 
> overall, I'm very happy with the set, and think I will probably keep it. I bought it after buying a 30" insignia, realizing it had horrid geo problems that I could not fix, and hauling it all the way back.
> 
> 
> On the plus side, if I decide not to keep the slimfit, at least it fits in my car :-/ It was a display model so I have 30 days to return with no restock fee, I'm sort of waiting to see what BBY replaces this with (they told me they weren't going to be carrying this model anymore) - if I can get something a lot better in 28 days for an extra $100, I might, but in general I'm happy with the set. Easy for 2 people to move, enough space behind it for my 360 to stand.
> 
> 
> Also, I realize DVI-to-HDMI cable would probably work, but am concerned that there might be risk to the set from this if the manual specificies not to do this? Can anyone confirm/deny? I did not go for the 4 year service plan on this - was that a mistake?



I don't believe you can harm your set by trying to resolve centering or pincushion effects in the SM. Just be sure to write down ALL default values of ALL settings you tweak or change. I've fixed pincushion problems on my Sony and the SM settings were something like PIN, VPIN, etc. Look for something like this on your Samsung.


I'm confused about the DVI-HDMI issue. Maybe someone else more knowledgeable can help on this one?


If you cannot resolve your issues relatively quickly, I recommend you return the set for an exchange or refund, especially since it was not new.


----------



## pfcspengler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you cannot resolve your issues relatively quickly, I recommend you return the set for an exchange or refund, especially since it was not new.



Well, I have 30 days to return w/out restock fee (because it was a display model), and the out of box geo is bad enough that it (would be completely ignored by 99% of consumers) would be enough for me to base a return on.


I'm tempted to get the geo as good as I can, and then if i'm happy with it, just keep the set for 3 weeks, and see if there's anything alarmingly better I can return it for at that point, since I'll be moving then anyway.


I'm curious to hear more about the DVI issue.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pfcspengler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I have 30 days to return w/out restock fee (because it was a display model), and the out of box geo is bad enough that it (would be completely ignored by 99% of consumers) would be enough for me to base a return on.
> 
> 
> I'm tempted to get the geo as good as I can, and then if i'm happy with it, just keep the set for 3 weeks, and see if there's anything alarmingly better I can return it for at that point, since I'll be moving then anyway.
> 
> 
> I'm curious to hear more about the DVI issue.



Now that I think about it, it does make sense to keep the set for a bit and learn as much as you can before returning it. Heck, use this as a training aid if nothing else. Get to know the SM and what it can do so you'll be that much more ahead of the game with a new set, if needed.


Good Thinking!


----------



## Haroludo

I just purchased a TX-R3080W from Circuit City (It was manufactured a month ago!) and I am very satisfied with it.










There is very little bowing and the convergence is only an issue when viewing the Avia test pattern. The issue I am truly having is on the left side. I am seeing a very slight offset (color gun convergence?) where the blue is slightly out of sync with the rest of the colors. Most easily seen with white bars on black background. Where in the Service manual may I go to adjust this? I remember the days of doing live color adjust with the back off of the TV, but I am hoping those dangerous days are gone. Thanks to all for the wealth of knowledge in these forums.


----------



## dsanbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Haroludo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just purchased a TX-R3080W from Circuit City (It was manufactured a month ago!) and I am very satisfied with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is very little bowing and the convergence is only an issue when viewing the Avia test pattern. The issue I am truly having is on the left side. I am seeing a very slight offset (color gun convergence?) where the blue is slightly out of sync with the rest of the colors. Most easily seen with white bars on black background. Where in the Service manual may I go to adjust this? I remember the days of doing live color adjust with the back off of the TV, but I am hoping those dangerous days are gone. Thanks to all for the wealth of knowledge in these forums.



LOL....







I still have a couple of those 12" long nylon "insulated tuning tools" (aka screwdrivers.....







) from the times I had to tune my RCA ColorTrac...they even came in handy with a 1960s vintage RCA (round-CRT....!!) color set....


----------



## Vegeta

KoRn, could you view the test pattern below on your TV and tell me how far up you can see the black & white lines clearly seperate until they start to join/blur into each other?


Test Pattern: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KQ27RPCR 


Try viewing the image at 720p and 1080i to see if you get different results. You could upload the image onto a USB stick and view it via your Xbox 360.


----------



## StellaGr

Hello everybody!


I've bought a Samsung slimfit 32' four months ago and have sent it to service twice already, unfortunately not for geometry problems! The first time was mainly for the unbelievable noise it made when I turned it on and less for the high frequency noise made while in use. When I got it back, it made less noise at start-up but more noise while working The second time the service did nothing to my tv-set saying the noise was within acceptable range. Any suggestions how I can reduce it?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## pfcspengler

i have geo problems with the slimfit 30" that I can't solve w/servivce menu. I made a 720i calibration image of boxes in boxes, I cannot get it to perfectly line up on the right hand side.


Having spent $700 on this, I'm inclined to take it back. The BBY I was at was pretty much sold out of these; the only other 2 they had had been returned, so, while I may take my xbox over there and check them out, I dunno.


Is there another display device in the 7-800$ range that might do me better?


enh, I'm going to swap it for a phillips 30PW9100D and hope for the best


----------



## l3ftonm3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pfcspengler* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i have geo problems with the slimfit 30" that I can't solve w/servivce menu. I made a 720i calibration image of boxes in boxes, I cannot get it to perfectly line up on the right hand side.
> 
> 
> Having spent $700 on this, I'm inclined to take it back. The BBY I was at was pretty much sold out of these; the only other 2 they had had been returned, so, while I may take my xbox over there and check them out, I dunno.
> 
> 
> Is there another display device in the 7-800$ range that might do me better?




check out the lg slimfit 30FS4D


or you could try to find a good deal on a sony crt, or a smaller lcd


----------



## pfcspengler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *l3ftonm3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> check out the lg slimfit 30FS4D
> 
> 
> or you could try to find a good deal on a sony crt, or a smaller lcd




i was thinking of expirmentally trying a phillips as i edited in above; the slimfit is not really an issue for me, I want something that looks good. any reason to look for the LG slimfit over the phillips?


----------



## audiorecon

I am really tired of hitting the "source" and "Comp" buttons on my remote to switch inputs. I know I am lazy but does anybody know if the TV accepts a signal of some sort (IR or other type?) that will switch it to a specific input? I am trying to cut down on the number of remotes. This is all I use my TV remote for. My Pioneer receiver will do the rest with its universal remote feature. I was however thinking of buying a Harmony remote from Logitech.


I thought about going into the service menu and disabling certain inputs. But I really don't want to do that. I was wondering if perhaps a higher end Sammy TV remote has the ability to select a certain input. I could then hijack that command with like a harmony remote and be home free with selecting a macro and sending that command.


I have a 3079.


----------



## audiorecon

I tried calibrating my 3079 with an A/V calibration Disc. I have a Sammy HD-8412 DVD player. I am using DVI/HDMI on the TV. I can't get the brightness up enought to calibrate the TV. The Pluge is just all black to teh left of the test picture. Let me know if you guys would recommend a good A/V cal DVD. the one I have is dumb.


----------



## maltice

I don't even know where to begin with this TV. If you can bring it back, do it.


As for the guy who wants to run it as a PC monitor... you can't... looks like crap... Unless you can figure out how to set the timing so it will display perfectly, I am pretty sure, its next to impossible... (tried moninfo also, no good) I've tried everything.


After getting Samsung to replace it due to the annoying geometry issues, they sent me another one that can't draw a straight line. Now, am I being picky if I buy a TV and expect it to have straight lines on it?


Also, it seems that the edges of the screen stretch everything including images designed for 16:9. Even if you get close to the screen and look, the lines of the glass are further apart as well... This is possibly the worst deigned television in the history of televisions. (although I am sure someone will reply with a worse one).


After recieving my new horrible TV, I complained to Samsung enough and they finally agreed to refund me the entire price of the TV. So if you complain enough because you can't bring it back to the store, eventually Samsung will give in and give you your money back (although they do prorate it based on how long you've had it, not to mention it took 5 months to get the refund)


My only advice to anyone and everyone is get rid of this TV while you still can. Even the guy who came to replace my TV said that everyone has this problem with the TV and he told me to just pay the extra cash and get the SONY XBR 34" CRT (if I wanted a CRT), and the technician who came out to replace boards in the TV said that this is one of the worst models he ever encountered.


I feel bad for everyone who has been reading this forum with hopes that they can figure out their problems (since I did the same thing for a while). Get rid of it if you can!


-Maltice


----------



## mightyzeebee

Hi

I am new to this site but it has helped me alot. i bought my 30" slimfit 3 months ago but about a month ago when am watching it the picture just goes off and it says no single i turn it off for a while then it comes back on and then shuts off again after a while. Can anybody please help me.


----------



## amtalx

Ive noticed that the audio out on the 3080W doesnt apply for the component inputs. Is there any place in the SM or anywhere else where i can change this?


----------



## vincent_momo

nm


----------



## KoRn

Some people do get good ones. Its just the luck of the draw unfortunately. On a side note mine is fine and been trouble free now for 4months knock on wood.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maltice* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't even know where to begin with this TV. If you can bring it back, do it.
> 
> 
> As for the guy who wants to run it as a PC monitor... you can't... looks like crap... Unless you can figure out how to set the timing so it will display perfectly, I am pretty sure, its next to impossible... (tried moninfo also, no good) I've tried everything.
> 
> 
> After getting Samsung to replace it due to the annoying geometry issues, they sent me another one that can't draw a straight line. Now, am I being picky if I buy a TV and expect it to have straight lines on it?
> 
> 
> Also, it seems that the edges of the screen stretch everything including images designed for 16:9. Even if you get close to the screen and look, the lines of the glass are further apart as well... This is possibly the worst deigned television in the history of televisions. (although I am sure someone will reply with a worse one).
> 
> 
> After recieving my new horrible TV, I complained to Samsung enough and they finally agreed to refund me the entire price of the TV. So if you complain enough because you can't bring it back to the store, eventually Samsung will give in and give you your money back (although they do prorate it based on how long you've had it, not to mention it took 5 months to get the refund)
> 
> 
> My only advice to anyone and everyone is get rid of this TV while you still can. Even the guy who came to replace my TV said that everyone has this problem with the TV and he told me to just pay the extra cash and get the SONY XBR 34" CRT (if I wanted a CRT), and the technician who came out to replace boards in the TV said that this is one of the worst models he ever encountered.
> 
> 
> I feel bad for everyone who has been reading this forum with hopes that they can figure out their problems (since I did the same thing for a while). Get rid of it if you can!
> 
> 
> -Maltice


----------



## amtalx

Does anyone know how to disable inputs from the service menu? I dont feel like cycling through all of them and ive got a video switcher so i only use a few inputs anyway.


----------



## Haroludo

Is there a way to align the color guns? On the left side of my screen (3080WH) can notice a "blue shift" I just want to nudge it a bit.


----------



## lyric706

After nearly six months of wrangling with CC and Samsung warranties, I FINALLY got a replacement for my 3079 a 3082 model from CC. The geometry issues are still there, although not nearly as bad as the 3079. When there are vertical lines on the screen, I can see a little warping, but I haven't done any tweaking yet (I heard you're supposed to let tubes get some hours on them). And this may sound strange, and I may just be excited to be rid of my plagued 3079, but the picture seems a bit more vibrant and clearer than the 3079.


----------



## bladeage

hi guys, hows everyone doing. I got a bit of a problem with my 30 inch samsung. I got it for Christmas and ever since the first day i got it, there has been this weird green/red/blue area in the top right hand corner. It hasnt gone away, not even a little bit. it actually got worse, cuz now when the screen is all black, theres like a rainbow effect down the right side, starting from that area where the green color shows usually. Other than that the tv has worked fine. So is there something i could do to fix that?


I'm only asking cuz i havent seen anyone else with a similar problem, so maybe theres something i can do to get it cleared up. I also notice that after a while that i have it on, there will be green area much bigger than the usual one. But it goes away after i have it off for a while. It gets really annoying especially when gaming.


Any advice?


----------



## DapperDano

I have that rainbow thing also, and it's really annoying. It only happens when I'm watching certain channels and sometimes when I use my PS2.


I'm also trying to hook up speakers to my TV, but the fact that the sound from component/HDMI inputs does not go through the sound out from the TV is irritating as well.


If anyone has solutions to either of these issues it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## villa

the rainbow problem is caused by overscan (at least on my tv was) just adjust it on the SM and you would rid of it


----------



## audiorecon

I have a 3079 and a sammy hd841 with the firmware downgrade to play divX. I am having a real challenge calibrating this guy. I have used AVIA and another AV cal DVD. The problem I have is that the AVIA dvd has me set my contrast kinda low to avoid blooming. THen I move on to black level and even if I adjust the BL to the extremes, I cannot see the sliding bars that were displayed in the demo apriori the test pattern. So I went back to contrast and adjusted that to try and help but it does not.


So what is is the deal? I thought it might be my DVD player. It has a black level setting in the menu but I cannot switch it away from "OFF".


I used to have a Phillips DVD player and I had the same problem with it as well. BTW the HD841 is useing HDMI outs and my Phillips was component.


One other thing is that it does not seem like my sharpness control does anything on teh test pattern.


----------



## bladeage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *villa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the rainbow problem is caused by overscan (at least on my tv was) just adjust it on the SM and you would rid of it





i dont see the "overscan" field. which is it. also it seems strange that after i bring up the service menu, i mess with it then leave everything how it was before then i turn it off. once it comes back up, that area is hardly there, its almost gone, then gradually it comes back.


----------



## villa

it's under the deflection menu, the 4 first values handle the overscan


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiorecon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a 3079 and a sammy hd841 with the firmware downgrade to play divX. I am having a real challenge calibrating this guy. I have used AVIA and another AV cal DVD. The problem I have is that the AVIA dvd has me set my contrast kinda low to avoid blooming. THen I move on to black level and even if I adjust the BL to the extremes, I cannot see the sliding bars that were displayed in the demo apriori the test pattern. So I went back to contrast and adjusted that to try and help but it does not.
> 
> 
> So what is is the deal? I thought it might be my DVD player. It has a black level setting in the menu but I cannot switch it away from "OFF".
> 
> 
> I used to have a Phillips DVD player and I had the same problem with it as well. BTW the HD841 is useing HDMI outs and my Phillips was component.
> 
> 
> One other thing is that it does not seem like my sharpness control does anything on teh test pattern.



About Contrast and Brightness. When calibrating for Contrast using Avia, are you really able to get the upper "box" to bloom? It's not unusual with today's sets to be unable to get the Pluge pattern to bloom, regardless of how high Contrast is set. It's also not unusual to be unable to set Brightness at max and still not see the sliding bars. Many of today's sets have been set-up so that the user cannot adjust these settings too high, and possibly incur burn-in (contrast). On my 34" Sony, I can set Contrast at max and still not be able to make the pattern truly bloom. I can also set Brightness at max and not push the pattern too far. I was left, essentially, to decide what level looked best and leave it at that.


A couple of hints - when starting out (to adjust Contrast) try setting Brightness at 50% before adjusting Contrast. This may help you to see when the pattern blooms. If that doesn't work, set Brightness even lower, maybe to 25% before adjusting Contrast. White level and Black level are interdependent, but not totally dependent on one another. You won't get a "false" Contrast setting by lowering Brightness before adjusting Contrast. Once you have a good level for Contrast, you may have to back it off a bit before adjusting Brightness, all for the same reason. When you have both set reasonably well, then put them both at the new settings and see what you think. You may have to go back and forth a number of times before getting it to be acceptable.


Also, don't worry if you end-up with Contrast set higher than you would think is safe. These sets can handle Contrast much better than older tvs. But do get about 100 hours of viewing in before doing any serious calibrating. In the meantime, just avoid the Dynamic picture setting and keep Contrast below 70% - all to avoid any possibility of burn-in, which the set is more susceptible to in the beginning.


When you think the set is finally calibrated properly you need to give yourself time to get used to it. A properly calibrated set will appear darker, sometimes much darker than what you would expect. We are accustomed to watching NTSC at very contrasty levels. HD delivers its best fidelity at reduced levels of contrast - the depth and righness of colors and detail are brought out best at levels lower than what we were used to with NTSC.


Sharpness - It might seem strange, but some manufacturers of HD sets actually make the user adjustment of no use. I've seen this on my older Samsung set, where no matter what I set it at, the test pattern remained the same. Adjusting for Sharpness, as well as SVM, can only be done right in the SM of these sets.


----------



## audiorecon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> About Contrast and Brightness. When calibrating for Contrast using Avia, are you really able to get the upper "box" to bloom? It's not unusual with today's sets to be unable to get the Pluge pattern to bloom, regardless of how high Contrast is set. It's also not unusual to be unable to set Brightness at max and still not see the sliding bars. Many of today's sets have been set-up so that the user cannot adjust these settings too high, and possibly incur burn-in (contrast). On my 34" Sony, I can set Contrast at max and still not be able to make the pattern truly bloom. I can also set Brightness at max and not push the pattern too far. I was left, essentially, to decide what level looked best and leave it at that.
> 
> 
> A couple of hints - when starting out (to adjust Contrast) try setting Brightness at 50% before adjusting Contrast. This may help you to see when the pattern blooms. If that doesn't work, set Brightness even lower, maybe to 25% before adjusting Contrast. White level and Black level are interdependent, but not totally dependent on one another. You won't get a "false" Contrast setting by lowering Brightness before adjusting Contrast. Once you have a good level for Contrast, you may have to back it off a bit before adjusting Brightness, all for the same reason. When you have both set reasonably well, then put them both at the new settings and see what you think. You may have to go back and forth a number of times before getting it to be acceptable.
> 
> 
> Also, don't worry if you end-up with Contrast set higher than you would think is safe. These sets can handle Contrast much better than older tvs. But do get about 100 hours of viewing in before doing any serious calibrating. In the meantime, just avoid the Dynamic picture setting and keep Contrast below 70% - all to avoid any possibility of burn-in, which the set is more susceptible to in the beginning.
> 
> 
> When you think the set is finally calibrated properly you need to give yourself time to get used to it. A properly calibrated set will appear darker, sometimes much darker than what you would expect. We are accustomed to watching NTSC at very contrasty levels. HD delivers its best fidelity at reduced levels of contrast - the depth and righness of colors and detail are brought out best at levels lower than what we were used to with NTSC.
> 
> 
> Sharpness - It might seem strange, but some manufacturers of HD sets actually make the user adjustment of no use. I've seen this on my older Samsung set, where no matter what I set it at, the test pattern remained the same. Adjusting for Sharpness, as well as SVM, can only be done right in the SM of these sets.



Well I can get the top white box to bloom. It is just that I can never get teh set to see the sliding bars. That is what urks me. Anybody else have any thoughts? I just cannot believe that the set would have the controls this "governed"


----------



## lobowolf2000

I have also had issues with my SlimFit 30" HDTV. I purchased it at Best Buy at the beginning of February, and soon noticed some imperfections in the picture. (I should have returned it to Best Buy within the 30 days and bought something else). However, not wanting to admit that I had been sold the lemon, I waited, but after a month of watching the set it drove me insane and I called warranty service.


The set has deflection and geometry issues. Stock tickers and horizontal lines would droop down to the right, and viewing the set with a test pattern, there were significant distortions in the picture. In letterbox, the top edge swooped down and went back up again.


The repair tech just finished working on the set, and apparently Samsung issued a Technical Service Bulletin on this issue and came out with a revised deflection board which the tech installed. Although there are still some imperfections in the picture, I will admit that it's considerably better than it was and probably tolerable. My horizontal lines don't drift off to the left, and in general, geometry has been much improved to the point where the picture is decent. It still , however, is not as good as I think it should be, but at least I think I can live with it.


The tech also said that this was the last year for CRT sets, so if you want one, go out and get one before they are gone (although frankly, I'd steer clear of the SlmFit if I had to do it again).


He did give me the code to access the service menu (which I notice is posted here already), but I figure I'll run it for awhile before I adjust anything.


Nice design, but the picture leaves a lot to be desired.


Maybe I WON'T install the lightning protector on my aerial.


----------



## KoRn

Ive only looked around in the service menu. My tv is fine accept for overscan. Im thinking about going in there and trying to fix it. But I dont want to mess anything up. Not saying I believe you on this but can someone also confirm this before I go in there and make adjustments? Also by making adjustments for the overscan is this going to give me trouble with something else? If it does im not touching it because my tv is fine minus the overscan.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *villa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> it's under the deflection menu, the 4 first values handle the overscan


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KoRn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ive only looked around in the service menu. My tv is fine accept for overscan. Im thinking about going in there and trying to fix it. But I dont want to mess anything up. Not saying I believe you on this but can someone also confirm this before I go in there and make adjustments? Also by making adjustments for the overscan is this going to give me trouble with something else? If it does im not touching it because my tv is fine minus the overscan.



There's no reason to doubt the location of the settings being discussed. I wouldn't worry about messing anything up. From your posts it's clear that you approach things logically and if you take the normal precautions in the SM, you'll be fine.


The most important thing to remember is to write down all values for the settings you play with or actually adjust. This way you can always return the set to its default settings whenever you wish to do so. The folks that mess up their tvs are the ones that take a cavalier approach and fail to record the original settings.


Like you, I don't take the SM lightly. And I need to have a darn good reason before I even enter the SM. I kinda treat it like a ticking time bomb. Be careful, treat it with respect, and all will be well.


Best of Luck!


----------



## KoRn

I went in there and made adjustments. I used my digital cam and took pictures of all of my original values.







I had so much overscan it was insane! However. I need a good picture to go by. Specifically in jpg format for my 360. I used graw and was going by the hud. Before I could barely see it. Now its completely visible. But it still isnt tweaked right and I need a specific picture that corrects overscan directly. Anyone have one? Would really appreciate it!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KoRn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I went in there and made adjustments. I used my digital cam and took pictures of all of my original values.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had so much overscan it was insane! However. I need a good picture to go by. Specifically in jpg format for my 360. I used graw and was going by the hud. Before I could barely see it. Now its completely visible. But it still isnt tweaked right and I need a specific picture that corrects overscan directly. Anyone have one? Would really appreciate it!



Of course, the usual answer it go get a copy of Avia or DVE and you'll have all the test images/patterns you need.


In lieu of this, these disks can be rented from places like Blockbuster, and sometimes they're available from the Public Library as well. Sometimes previous renters steal the color filters, but you'll still have the test patterns for adjusting overscan. Call the rental store ahead of going to make sure they have a copy.


Best of Luck!


----------



## Vegeta

Just how close to the screen do you have to be to see the lines that make up the picture on a Slimfit?


Could you get away with viewing from 5ft away and not seeing the line structure?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vegeta* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just how close to the screen do you have to be to see the lines that make up the picture on a Slimfit?
> 
> 
> Could you get away with viewing from 5ft away and not seeing the line structure?



Probably.


With my Sony 34" HD set I can sit at 4.5' away and not see the lines. And my Sony set is not the one with the super fine pitch tube. If memory serves, the Samsung crts have a finer pixel dot pitch than my Sony, so I believe you could sit as close as 5' and not see or be bothered by scanlines.


----------



## audiorecon

I have gone throught eh effort to name all my analog channels. If I rescan my channels will I lose all that data?


----------



## audiorecon

So does the 3079 have a QAM tuner or not?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiorecon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have gone throught eh effort to name all my analog channels. If I rescan my channels will I lose all that data?



That's a really good question. Please let us know the answer after you find out.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiorecon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So does the 3079 have a QAM tuner or not?



There is no concrete evidence that it has a QAM tuner. As vague as that sounds, that's the best answer anyone can offer up to this point.


----------



## zrdb

I just picked up a TXS2782HX and just out of the box and hooked up to a Sony upscaleing dvd player with an hdmi cable I really like the color and haven't noticed any vertical line distortion, this is with out any caliberation at all. This is a brand new model.


----------



## Vegeta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Probably.
> 
> 
> With my Sony 34" HD set I can sit at 4.5' away and not see the lines. And my Sony set is not the one with the super fine pitch tube. If memory serves, the Samsung crts have a finer pixel dot pitch than my Sony, so I believe you could sit as close as 5' and not see or be bothered by scanlines.



Have you hooked up a PC to your 34" Sony via HDMI or Component?


Is the picture clear enough on the desktop and for web browsing etc at 720p or 1080i?


----------



## audiorecon

Well the manually entered channels names get deleted if you do a auto program.


----------



## audiorecon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is no concrete evidence that it has a QAM tuner. As vague as that sounds, that's the best answer anyone can offer up to this point.



Can you give some more detail. I am a broadcast engineer so perhaps I can shed some light on the issue. I would like to know - is there a certian firmware or something that makes some sets enable QAM? Is there a particualar model? Again I have the 3079.


----------



## zrdb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There is no concrete evidence that it has a QAM tuner. As vague as that sounds, that's the best answer anyone can offer up to this point.



I've done some research and it seems that (at least my model) does have a qam capable atsc tuner (seems that atsc and qam go hand in hand according to my research). I won't go into the technical aspects of qam (you can google for that).


----------



## zrdb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lobowolf2000* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have also had issues with my SlimFit 30" HDTV. I purchased it at Best Buy at the beginning of February, and soon noticed some imperfections in the picture. (I should have returned it to Best Buy within the 30 days and bought something else). However, not wanting to admit that I had been sold the lemon, I waited, but after a month of watching the set it drove me insane and I called warranty service.
> 
> 
> The set has deflection and geometry issues. Stock tickers and horizontal lines would droop down to the right, and viewing the set with a test pattern, there were significant distortions in the picture. In letterbox, the top edge swooped down and went back up again.
> 
> 
> The repair tech just finished working on the set, and apparently Samsung issued a Technical Service Bulletin on this issue and came out with a revised deflection board which the tech installed. Although there are still some imperfections in the picture, I will admit that it's considerably better than it was and probably tolerable. My horizontal lines don't drift off to the left, and in general, geometry has been much improved to the point where the picture is decent. It still , however, is not as good as I think it should be, but at least I think I can live with it.
> 
> 
> The tech also said that this was the last year for CRT sets, so if you want one, go out and get one before they are gone (although frankly, I'd steer clear of the SlmFit if I had to do it again).
> 
> 
> He did give me the code to access the service menu (which I notice is posted here already), but I figure I'll run it for awhile before I adjust anything.
> 
> 
> Nice design, but the picture leaves a lot to be desired.
> 
> 
> Maybe I WON'T install the lightning protector on my aerial.



The tech who told you that this is the last year for crt sets must be smokeing some wacky weed. Samsung's hdtv slimfit tvs are selling very well-they aren't gonna disappear for at least a couple of years.


----------



## audiorecon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zrdb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've done some research and it seems that (at least my model) does have a qam capable atsc tuner (seems that atsc and qam go hand in hand according to my research). I won't go into the technical aspects of qam (you can google for that).



So what model do you have? Have you done the F/W upgrade? Can you provide the version? Details....please


----------



## KoRn

There selling well. But it doesnt help the fact probably 1 in every 3 are returned. Possibly even 2 out of 3 even.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zrdb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The tech who told you that this is the last year for crt sets must be smokeing some wacky weed. Samsung's hdtv slimfit tvs are selling very well-they aren't gonna disappear for at least a couple of years.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vegeta* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you hooked up a PC to your 34" Sony via HDMI or Component?
> 
> 
> Is the picture clear enough on the desktop and for web browsing etc at 720p or 1080i?



Yes. I hooked up my Apple 17" laptop with a DVI-HDMI cable. I was pleasantly surprised to see that my laptop fully recognized my tv calling it a Sony hd set and showed its native resolution (1920x1080) in the menu. Unfortunately, the picture quality was not good - not for surfing the web and doing email. I tried sending 1080i, 720p and 480p. 480p gave the best PQ but the window was way too small and the PQ was still unacceptable. I was pretty disappointed as I had hoped to use my tv as a monitor.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiorecon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you give some more detail. I am a broadcast engineer so perhaps I can shed some light on the issue. I would like to know - is there a certian firmware or something that makes some sets enable QAM? Is there a particualar model? Again I have the 3079.



As you obviously suspected, there's much more to the story than "no, it doesn't have a QAM tuner." I didn't go into it because I have worked this issue tirelessly with no real progress.


Samsung's earlier HD models included QAM tuners (if they had an ATSC tuner). This was especially true for the TX-P model series. Things got very strange with the advent of the TX-R series sets. The first problem was with their online data sheets. What was written-up in the data sheets wasn't always accurate (e.g. they indicated that 720p was a "display format" along with 1080i and 480p - it does not display 720p). This inaccuracy alone caused no end of arguments on a number of online forums. I have/had a very good internal contact at Samsung, who clarified the situation saying that these sets do like all other consumer hd crt sets and converts incoming 720p to 1080i.


Then came the QAM tuner issue. Folks familiar with Samsung's earlier sets assumed the newer sets had QAM tuners. But no one could say with certainty that this was the case, even owners. I tried a number of times to communicate with Samsung and was ultimately told that the sets with ATSC tuners did have QAM tuners. BUT, there was a problem, which required a firmware upload to make the tuner function properly. Then we learned that one AVS member had a tech come to his home to perform the firmware upgrade only to learn that it hosed his set. Luckily they were able to return the set to the previous version of firmware and he got his set back - minus QAM. Then my Samsung contact told me that there was indeed a problem with the firmware code and that Samsung "pulled-back the upgrade. As far as I know the status is unchanged. I have yet to hear a Samsung owner confidently state that QAM is working for them.


That's the long story. Maybe with your background you could enjoy more progress with Samsung. Many folks here would be grateful for concrete info on this one way or the other, especially if a fix is in the works.


Best of Luck!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zrdb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've done some research and it seems that (at least my model) does have a qam capable atsc tuner (seems that atsc and qam go hand in hand according to my research). I won't go into the technical aspects of qam (you can google for that).



I'm not sure this is an absolute rule of thumb, but it does seem true for most manufacturers (that ATSC and QAM tuners go together).


----------



## audiorecon

Thank you for the story. I gues I am dying to know what model(s) the F/W was intended for? What model was flashed? And By the way, what model do you have? I would like to start to pool our knowledge. What are some other sites I can dig through.


Other posters:

Please post your model and brief history.


With a little work perhaps we can get to the bottom of this.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiorecon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you for the story. I gues I am dying to know what model(s) the F/W was intended for? What model was flashed? And By the way, what model do you have? I would like to start to pool our knowledge. What are some other sites I can dig through.
> 
> 
> Other posters:
> 
> Please post your model and brief history.
> 
> 
> With a little work perhaps we can get to the bottom of this.



I do not recall the exact model number. The discussion was here at AVS, and possibly in this thread. It was a pre-SlimFit TX-R series 30" widescreen set.


I have an older 27" 4:3 set, the TX-N2745FP. This is an actual ED monitor, with a native res of 480p. There's a setting in the SM that enables 1080i input and display. It was the most inexpensive "HD" set of its time. It shared the main system board with the TX-N3098WHF and others of its timeframe.


I got my start at the Home theater Spot where I learned almost everything I know about Samsung sets. There's a manufacturer's area there that includes Samsung and I believe Akai is included along with it. You have to go back to 2004-2005 to get at the TX-N - TX-P series sets.


This is a good thing you are trying to pull together. I'll help in any way I can.


----------



## bryguy

Last Thursday my 12 yr old Zenith blew and I had to replace it ASAP. I was originally looking at the 30" SlimFit but BB didn't have it in stock so I opted for the 27" TX-S2782H 4:3 instead. Does anyone know of any real problems with this one? I just received my Avia disc today so I will play with it later this weekend. So far, I still have three weeks to return it if problems do arise. As for bowing (geometry) I think I see it when viewing at an angle of about 70 degrees or greater off center but I don't see anything when viewing on center. I asked my wife if she sees it and she said no. Is this a problem with the 4:3's? I'm wondering if this has to do with the parameters of a glass flat screen compared to a convex one (maybe the convex fixes a concave picture due to the bowed glass).


Another question I have has to deal with over the air HD (this is the first time I've had HD). When viewing OTA HD the view has the dark bars on the sides (left and right). If I go into the screen size menu and put it to 16:9 I then get the bars on top, bottom and on both sides. Basically, the picture is within a perfect square surrounded by bars on all sides of a couple of inches. Is this supposed to be like this? Is 720p suppose to have side bars on a 4:3? At 1080i this is not a problem, just at 720p.


I am running everything (Dish Network) through a Yami 1400 with component video going to the TV. The sound is being pushed through B&W 604's and an LCR600. The TV is mostly used for general watching and movies. Just a little gaming.


I am looking into major problems within the near future with this set? I didn't have time to check into the different brands since this was an immediate necessity.


Thanks


Bryguy


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Last Thursday my 12 yr old Zenith blew and I had to replace it ASAP. I was originally looking at the 30" SlimFit but BB didn't have it in stock so I opted for the 27" TX-S2782H 4:3 instead. Does anyone know of any real problems with this one? I just received my Avia disc today so I will play with it later this weekend. So far, I still have three weeks to return it if problems do arise. As for bowing (geometry) I think I see it when viewing at an angle of about 70 degrees or greater off center but I don't see anything when viewing on center. I asked my wife if she sees it and she said no. Is this a problem with the 4:3's? I'm wondering if this has to do with the parameters of a glass flat screen compared to a convex one (maybe the convex fixes a concave picture due to the bowed glass).



The bowing has everything to do with flat screens versus concave screens. I have a 27" Samsung set and it shows no bowing compared to the 30" widescreen sets.



> Quote:
> Another question I have has to deal with over the air HD (this is the first time I've had HD). When viewing OTA HD the view has the dark bars on the sides (left and right). If I go into the screen size menu and put it to 16:9 I then get the bars on top, bottom and on both sides. Basically, the picture is within a perfect square surrounded by bars on all sides of a couple of inches. Is this supposed to be like this? Is 720p suppose to have side bars on a 4:3? At 1080i this is not a problem, just at 720p.



All HD broadcasts are widescreen 16:9 and will have letterboxing on a 4:3 set. Now, if a channel that broadcasts HD material chooses to broadcast non-HD material, then you'll see the bars on all four sides. This is essentially 4:3 material that has been upscaled to an HD format and broadcast in "HD." Since it was originally 4:3 it already has the sidebars, and since it's been scaled and rebroadcast in HD format it now also has the top and bottom bars. Strange, isn't it?


----------



## bryguy

THANK YOU justsc!


That is what I figured with the HD but wasn't sure since it is new to me. I've done a lot of reading about it and reading and doing it are two completely different stories. Just think, the TV I just trashed last week wasn't even digital and now I'm watching some HD. Isn't life grand.


As for the lenses, my other big hobby is astronomy so I know all about glass and the paths of light. I just wanted to make sure it is _really_ an optics thing and not a technology thing.


Yes, it is all strange and once you think you figured it out they throw in a new twist.


Bryguy


----------



## ewoklake

staying on this topic of the TX-S2782H, I need to route the Audio out of the tv through the rca cables to my mackie mixer that feeds my studio monitors. when I plug in the rcas to my mixer the audio level is extremely low(even with the volume of the TV high) and there is a buzz in the signal. Is this a cable thing? because I am using a monster rca cable in this senario, or is an output thing on the set that I have control over? how do you get to the infamous service menu?


Sorry so many questions...


----------



## audiorecon

Usually there is a button on mackies that switch the input signal. Try hitting that button to see if that lears it up. But no it is probably not a cable issue and the TV out is good. Also does your mixer have fiber audio in? Use that if you can.


----------



## ewoklake

thanks. I would love if I had digital in to the mixer, but it is their "big knob" model and I really just want it so I can route the downmixed stereo from the dvd player to my mackie 824 monitors in my edit suite, while still utilizing the hdmi input on the tv. Whats really weird is that the audio that does make it through the mixer is distorted, but at an extremely low level, any thoughts?


----------



## jojogabosh

I have 3 problems I need help on. 1) I notice a small white vertical line in middle of screen. Only noticeable when screen is all one color (sky, grass, ocean). 2)When I was in the video adjust 1 menu I might have changed the original R-cutoff from 31 to 30. Does anyone know what this setting is for and will it cause any problems if it is off by one number? 3)Should custom changes only be done in the custom mode? I want different settings for different input. I can make this changes in different modes or am I missing something. It seems like a lot of posts say make changes only in custom mode.


----------



## Nazrix

So today I bought this Samsung SlimFit HDTV TX-S2782H, and I can say it looks nice and I enjoy the complex options int he menu for personalization, but the TV is a piece of crap.


Problems:


- Component Video connection gives me WAVY lines flowing across the screen like a river of multicolored distortion, it looks awful. When I'm watching a brand new DVD, it looks like my TV is trying to catch an airwave signal in the 1950's or something. I tested my component cables and dvd player on another cheaper tv and no problem, the problem is constant, not just when viewing dvd menu's, satellite (through the dvd), or watching a dvd, it's all the time. Moving the tv around, shielding the wires, and trying both component ports didn't help. What the hell? Bad wiring in the TV?


-Closed Caption cannot be enabled when using component video as a Source to view standard DVD's, Recorded DVD's of TV programs with closed caption (the data is on the disc other tv's reveal it and so does windows media player when connected via component cable.) I also connect my satellite box to my TV through S-video into my DVD Recorder and forward it with Components to the tv, and the no closed caption there either.

--- Someone tell me why these morons allow ONLY: S-video, RCA, "TV" (RF?), and others inputs to accept/decode closed caption information but not close captioning sent via component cables? My old 100$ TV could read closed caption from my dvd player on component connection, and from the satellite. Is it something to do with the forcing of a signal to 480p? That shouldn't even be a problem because my DVD player already upconverts the 480i from my satellite box to 480p passing along the data in a native resolution for the TV. This should be fixed via their USB cable connection with internet downloads, just like a computer, but of course it won't, I wonder if they even use that for anything relevant.


----- I'm not deaf but I enjoy to listen to music while watching the news or other programs and listen to it at a low volume to avoid disturbing others, now I can't watch my DVD's I burned from tv with captioning unless I use S-video, which is a lame workaround and doesn't help REAL Commercial dvd's. (I dislike the text on some subtitles and prefer my tv to decode it)


-The geometry on this is hideous, when I bring up Dish Network's Program Guide "browser" the lines outlining the programs/times look like someone took a bat to them leaving them bent out of shape.


-The remote handles terribly, I keep picking the damn thing up backwards, and that stupid blinking light on the tv annoys me, how come it never turns off, even when the TV is off the red light stays on, that defeats the purpose of a power/remote sensor indicator in my opinion and bothers me at night?


- When I hit the power button sometimes the stupid tv doesn't even come on the blinking light just flashes.


-A huge red blob appeared on the bottom left corner and large yellow blob on the top right corner, when I rotate the tv 6 inches the blob disappears, this is stupid but seems to be a problem, unplugging and replugging fixed it... for now.


-I have a wood cabinet I have it in and I fear when I lift it up slightly over the rim it's going to crack the bottom stand portion because it's so thin in some area.


---- This is all I found wrong in the first 6 hours of owning this trash, I thought I just got a lemon or that I loaded/unloaded too roughly, I'm VERY disappointed this TV cost 568$ on sale at best buy, which was 200$ more than their 27" house brand "Insignia" HDTV Set, I figured for 200$ i'd get something nice and reliable, but this is not that. I'm glad to see others are having the same problems as me so that I can avoid going back and getting the same piece of garbage, lugging it home, screaming, packaging it back up and bringing it right back, saves me a trip.



Here's what Samsung had going for their promising TV, before they ruined it by releasing this entire substandard line of televisions.

--------- Pros -----------


-Looks great, with the black finish and sleek appearance.

-Picture is nice enough (or it was in the store).

-The multitude of personal features in the menu made me happy, my dad's 50" Panasonic Consumer reports #1 rated HDTV he got last month has half the options I have.

-The Equalizer and sound profiles are awesome.

-The speakers on this are more than appropriate, 10W on each speaker is much better than the crap they stick on tv's now that's 4W and such.

-It's compact

-Not that heavy compared to other crt's I lifed around my house today of the same size.

-Lots of inputs are a plus, lack of outputs besides RCA is a big con, would have liked svideo out atleast.

-All around this COULD be a great TV, but it's not.




---

I will be returning this to best buy today and find something else to spend my store credit that I bought this with on (I hate best buy now).



I'd ask for any solutions to these problems (some already were on here, or suggestions.) the only thing I wonder is about the close caption problem, that makes no sense.



Anyone recommend a similar priced/sized unit? or are they all crap?



-


----------



## anthwib

Hi all....OK, I bought this TV last week.


I am in Australia, and the model available here is 32" WS32Z30H. It doesn't have an inbuilt HD Tuner, therefore have it connected to a HD Set Top Box.


What can i say? I like everything about this TV, which currently gives better results than most Plasma/LCDs i have seen.


I have read all of the posts and cannot believe you have so many problems with this TV in the United States.


The PQ is excellent in all modes, and it doesn't suffer from the calbration/alignment problems you mention. It does have a very minor aligment imperfection at the bottom right corner that bends outwards very slightly, but this doesn't bother me at all, and it is certainly no worse than all other CRTs i have owned.


On the downside it will not do 1080i (it accepts it) but down converts it to 576p, which is still considered to be High Definition, as opposed to 576i (SD).


I don't know how Digital Television is transmitted where you are, but over here in Australia all OTA transmissions are by terrestrial (WS 16.9). Only Pay TV is via Cable and Satellite.


How Technology is developing at the moment, CRT is still hard to beat, and with the emergence of SED, i would not be outlaying any money on an LCD and their inherent problems.


So, all in all, very happy with my Samsung SlimFit which has only been here for a couple of months..the LG has been around slightly longer, but did not appeal to me.


I havn't heard any real negative feedback at the moment, but needless to say, people here are catching the drifts of your negative feedbacks, which i think is having some effect on sales of this TV.


Anyway, i hope you all get your problems sorted out one way or another..sorry to hear of your problems. The Samsung SlimFit has all the potential to be an awesome display


Best Wishes


Tony


----------



## benig

Okay, so I have the 30" Slimfit and after much trial, I have fixed the geomtry issues. The problem I have is the discoloration on the bottom left and upper right corners. This was a floor model, so I believe the discoloration is not from any interference in my room itself, but is held over from being at Circuit City. What can I do to remove this discoloration?


----------



## CoolVito

I have read in here about the line down the center of screen durring solid color parts in movies...I also have this problem, also mine has an issue where the color is different on either side of screen which comes off looking white in dark scenes sometimes. Its not terrible, but some scenes its very noticible. I dont want to take it back to BB since this was the 2nd one already! Any help on this center line and color bars on either side would be much appreciated, thanks!!!!


----------



## audiorecon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ewoklake* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks. I would love if I had digital in to the mixer, but it is their "big knob" model and I really just want it so I can route the downmixed stereo from the dvd player to my mackie 824 monitors in my edit suite, while still utilizing the hdmi input on the tv. Whats really weird is that the audio that does make it through the mixer is distorted, but at an extremely low level, any thoughts?



I would recommend that you unhook teh RCA cables from teh Mackie and go right into like a pre-amp or something just to check to see if it is the mixer. I would suspect that it is.











How do you have the RCA connected to the mixer? Which jack do you use. Try hitting the PAD button the -10dB/+4dB button to see if that helps if you are using those inputs.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthwib* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...So, all in all, very happy with my Samsung SlimFit which has only been here for a couple of months..the LG has been around slightly longer, but did not appeal to me.
> 
> 
> I havn't heard any real negative feedback at the moment, but needless to say, people here are catching the drifts of your negative feedbacks, which i think is having some effect on sales of this TV.
> 
> 
> Anyway, i hope you all get your problems sorted out one way or another..sorry to hear of your problems. The Samsung SlimFit has all the potential to be an awesome display
> 
> 
> Best Wishes
> 
> 
> Tony



Like all other manufacturers of crts, Samsung is fully capable of making a lemon, or two. I don't believe Samsung is cranking out more problem sets than any of the other makers, but you certainly wouldn't get that feeling by reading about it on the forum(s). I really don't think the forums are an accurate reflection of the market at large so it's very possible to get an unbalanced view by reading all the negative posts here. What I have learned is that most of the problems encountered on the Samsung sets, and any other hd sets, are fixable one way or another. Many of the problems resolve themselves after a couple of weeks of settling in.


What I do regret are the posts that denigrate a whole line of sets because of a personal disappointment. It's a generalization that's unearned by the manufacturers. But, if one reads all the negative posts here before buying, they assume the whole line is bad if they get a problem set themselves.


It appears that with the newest SlimFits, Samsung has addressed and resolved most of the early complaints. If I were in the market and Samsung offered a set consistent with my requirements I wouldn't hesitate to buy one of their sets. I am a very satisfied customer of an '02 Samsung 27" set and I'd do it again in a heartbeat.


Cheers!


----------



## BriCo

Only a few of the posts indicate which model Samsung SlimFit they refer to, so it's VERY difficult to ascertain if a particular model or the line in general has any horrific problems. But since most of the posts in general complain about (a) vertical white line in the center, (b) wavy side bars, and (c) curved bottom "ticker tape", let me share this: Yesterday I saw the new TX-S3082WH at CC. Along side it was the new Phillips 30PW9110D, and the Sony KD34XBR970, all 3 showing the same signal. When HD was displayed, ALL 3 had wavy side bars; the Phillips was a bit worse, but NONE was bad enough to convince me not to buy. So I must presume it was basically the SIGNAL causing the waves, not the sets. Oddly, instead of solid sidebars (window box?) which I've frequently seen on sets, these side bars were made up of alternating black and white lines (not solid bars) so that also is reason to be suspect of CC. I am going to try another store (not CC) which has both Samsung and Phillips to see how those signals display. A few comparisons between the Samsung and Phillips: (a) Samsung has 2 HDMI I/Ps; Phillips 1, (b) Samsung has 12/12/24 service/parts/special parts (whatever that is); Phillips 3/12, (c) Samsung $840; Phillips $700, (d) Samsung 35.8" wide; Phillips 33.8", (e) Samsung No QAM or PIP; Phillips QAM and PIP, (f) PQ seemed about equal in both, but will I continue to look for differences.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brico* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Oddly, instead of solid sidebars (window box?) which I've frequently seen on sets, these side bars were made up of alternating black and white lines (not solid bars) so that also is reason to be suspect of CC. I am going to try another store (not CC) which has both Samsung and Phillips to see how those signals display....



It's highly doubtful that the signals were HD. An HD signal will take up the full width of a 30" (widescreen) HD set. Not only should there be no pillarbox bars on either side, but there should be no artifacts at all of any kind. A digital signal is either on or off, there's no noise, snow nor any other kind of artifacts typical of analog signals. It's either on or it's a black screen.


Salespeople will tell you they're piping an HD signal to all the sets when, in fact, they don't know what they're sending out. The only reliable way to evaluate an HD set is to bring in a known good DVD and check it out for yourself on either one of their players or one of your own. HQV puts out the "Benchmark DVD" which will put a tv or a dvd player through a suite of tough video tests. The dvd comes with a scorecard which you can use to tally the "points" scored by any given set or player and see just how well it stand-up to industry standards or against another set. I believe the dvd is selling now for around $30.


----------



## bryguy

I purchased the TX-S2782H last Thursday and all is still good. No adherent problems that I'm aware of but still don't know much about HD and HD/Digital signals to a TV.


I got a chance to play with Avia a little bit at lunch and the set is looking really good. I will admit I do hate the remote but that's not really a factor since hopefully I will be buying a good universal in the near future.


Nazrix, if you have speakers that are not magnetically shielded to close to the TV that will definitely cause coloration on the sides and corners. If you don't have speakers that are close to the TV then I would definitely return it.


Bryguy


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I purchased the TX-S2782H last Thursday and all is still good. No adherent problems that I'm aware of but still don't know much about HD and HD/Digital signals to a TV.
> 
> 
> I got a chance to play with Avia a little bit at lunch and the set is looking really good. I will admit I do hate the remote but that's not really a factor since hopefully I will be buying a good universal in the near future...
> 
> 
> Bryguy



I always like to hear this kind of outcome, regardless of the brand.


Avia can be a bit daunting at first, which I'm sure you've already discovered. The menu system and getting around the video test patterns can be unnerving.


About Remotes - A couple of years ago I purchased a Sony AV2500, a huge beast with a large LCD screen. That was such a waste. The interface was aweful and I finally replaced it with a Harmony 680 (or 688). Check these out when you do your research - they seem to get the best reviews unless you go to the big guns that can retail for almost $1K.


----------



## bryguy

My wife would kill me if I spent $1K on a remote (so would I considering some telescope filters cost more than that and I NEED them. The wife says I don't). I was looking at the newer Harmony (Logitech?) or URC (200 or 300 series).


The Avia screen that was bugging me was the screen for Sharpness. I was trying to pay attention but I also had two greyhounds bugging me for attention at the same time. I played the sharpness from 0-100% but didn't notice a difference. I did notice though that some of the lettering on the far right and left hand side of the screen was off of the screen. The left side has the alphabet and some of the letters were hidden and I think the right side said Avia and stuff.


Bryguy


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My wife would kill me if I spent $1K on a remote (so would I considering some telescope filters cost more than that and I NEED them. The wife says I don't). I was looking at the newer Harmony (Logitech?) or URC (200 or 300 series).
> 
> 
> The Avia screen that was bugging me was the screen for Sharpness. I was trying to pay attention but I also had two greyhounds bugging me for attention at the same time. I played the sharpness from 0-100% but didn't notice a difference. I did notice though that some of the lettering on the far right and left hand side of the screen was off of the screen. The left side has the alphabet and some of the letters were hidden and I think the right side said Avia and stuff.
> 
> 
> Bryguy



Are you adjusting the Sharpness in the user menu or the Service Menu?


In many current HD set (crt) the user Sharpness control is of little help, as it has sometimes been rendered moot in the SM. If you believe there are issues with Sharpness you will have to make adjustments in the SM.


Sharpness controls are also referred to as Edge Enhancement (EE). Which is also affected by Scan Velocity Modulation (VM or SVM). This can be adjusted in the SM. In the user menu, look closely at the edges of the lines in the Sharpness test pattern as you run the control from 05 to 100% and back to 0%. Look specifically for white edges to form around black lines, or black edges to form around white areas (I'm talking about vertical edges only). If these edges appear as you crank up Sharpness then you have gone too far. Of course, if you are not noticing anything wrong with regard to sharpness then just let it be.


----------



## bryguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you adjusting the Sharpness in the user menu or the Service Menu?
> 
> 
> In many current HD set (crt) the user Sharpness control is of little help, as it has sometimes been rendered moot in the SM. If you believe there are issues with Sharpness you will have to make adjustments in the SM.
> 
> 
> Sharpness controls are also referred to as Edge Enhancement (EE). Which is also affected by Scan Velocity Modulation (VM or SVM). This can be adjusted in the SM. In the user menu, look closely at the edges of the lines in the Sharpness test pattern as you run the control from 05 to 100% and back to 0%. Look specifically for white edges to form around black lines, or black edges to form around white areas (I'm talking about vertical edges only). If these edges appear as you crank up Sharpness then you have gone too far. Of course, if you are not noticing anything wrong with regard to sharpness then just let it be.



I guess I'm using the users menu from the remote. I just press menu and then I scroll down to Inputicture:Sound and etc. I don't see any other links to get to any other menus. How do I get to the Service Menu? This is one area where the manual that came with the TV sucks. I must admit, most manuals for all electronics today are way to technical or there is nothing in them, no inbetween.


Bryguy


----------



## KoRn

My sony tv has this where you can just go in the menus and turn it off low or high. The sammy doesnt though. You can only do it in the service menu. Its range has 1 more setting than my sony. It has off low medium and high. I set mine at 1. Turn off tv hit mute then 182 and power again. Go under video 2 then look for vm level you can adjust it from 0-3. After your done power off tv then back on.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I guess I'm using the users menu from the remote. I just press menu and then I scroll down to Inputicture:Sound and etc. I don't see any other links to get to any other menus. How do I get to the Service Menu? This is one area where the manual that came with the TV sucks. I must admit, most manuals for all electronics today are way to technical or there is nothing in them, no inbetween.
> 
> 
> Bryguy


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KoRn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My sony tv has this where you can just go in the menus and turn it off low or high. The sammy doesnt though. You can only do it in the service menu. Its range has 1 more setting than my sony. It has off low medium and high. I set mine at 1. Turn off tv hit mute then 182 and power again. Go under video 2 then look for vm level you can adjust it from 0-3. After your done power off tv then back on.



Good advice KoRn.


bryguy,


Also, be very, very careful in the SM. One can really screw-up their set in the SM. record the values of any settings you play with or change, before you muck with them. You'll live to regret it if you fail to do this. I know this sounds harsh but if you'd read as many sob stories as I have about folks ruining their sets playing too casually in the SM and failing to record the default values, you'd be strong on this point as well.


Cheers!


----------



## bryguy

[


Also, be very, very careful in the SM. One can really screw-up their set in the SM. record the values of any settings you play with or change, before you muck with them. You'll live to regret it if you fail to do this. I know this sounds harsh but if you'd read as many sob stories as I have about folks ruining their sets playing too casually in the SM and failing to record the default values, you'd be strong on this point as well.


This is great, I will see what I can do. I'll do even one better than just writing down the original values, I'm going to use a digital camera so I have a perfect permanent record.


On another note, I just returned from BB, looking at OTA antennas for HD, and they said that when viewing a 720p program I should not have pillars on the sides (left/right) and somewhat squeezed/distorted picture. The user's menu will not let me Zoom 1 or Zoom 2. Still, when I press 16:9 I get a small square picture. This small square picture is perfect, but small. They didn't think the antenna would make a difference with the pillars. Also, these right/left pillars are not fully black but gray. 16:9 bars, though, are black. I would hate to have to exchange this set when the rest of the view is good. I'd hate to muck up my luck.


Bryguy


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...On another note, I just returned from BB, looking at OTA antennas for HD, and they said that when viewing a 720p program I should not have pillars on the sides (left/right) and somewhat squeezed/distorted picture. The user's menu will not let me Zoom 1 or Zoom 2. Still, when I press 16:9 I get a small square picture. This small square picture is perfect, but small. They didn't think the antenna would make a difference with the pillars. Also, these right/left pillars are not fully black but gray. 16:9 bars, though, are black. I would hate to have to exchange this set when the rest of the view is good. I'd hate to muck up my luck.
> 
> 
> Bryguy



This gets a bit complicated.


The black bars you see on top and on bottom when viewing true HD are put there by the tv, and are perfectly black. The bars you're seeing on the sides are put there by the broadcaster. A true HD signal will occupy all of the letterboxed area. The set is using vertical compression to deliver all the lines in a compressed area. This holds true for 1080i and 720p. Sometimes digital stations broadcast SD material, like during weekday programming. The major broadcasters (ABC, CBS, NBC, PBS, FOX) usually reserve primetime and weekends (sports) for true HD broadcasts. When a digital channel broadcasts SD material over an HD signal you get the lighter pillar boxes on the sides.


Take a widescreen tv like mine. HD totally fills the screen. When I watch one of these channels at times other than primetime I get pillar boxes on the sides, but no bars on the top and bottom, because a 4:3 signal fills the screen vertically on my set just like yours. If the same digital channel broadcasts an SD (4:3) show that originally had letterboxing, then my tv has bars on all four sides.


Back to you - I believe it's a coincidence that you've run across 720p broadcasts with bars on all four sides, and all 1080i shows with just letterboxing. Try this - go to titantv.com and look for a timeslot when there'll be a true HD broadcast in 720p. TitanTv can show all HD shows that are being broadcast on OTA and Cable, you just have to set it up correctly. FOX, ABC and ESPN all broadcast in 720p. Watch that show and see what happens - I bet the signal will fill your screen horizontally in 16:9 format.


Sources - If you don't yet get HD OTA, how are you getting HD signals? Cable? It shouldn't matter, but I was just wondering.


Please check back with results and good luck!


----------



## bryguy

My signal is definitely over the air with an old pair of rabbit ears with a dish in the middle antenna. The 720p is just pillared, not letter boxed. The 1080i fits the full screen without the letterbox. Dishnetwork is screwing with me to pay too much to upgrade to their HD receivers and programming so free suits me just fine.


I was at BB to see about upgrading the antenna to one that has an amp in it to see if can pull in more stations.


Despite the somewhat confusion on the TV and technology I gotta admit I'm having a lot of fun with it.


Currently, I am jumping back and forth from this forum and the HDTV forum. I'm trying to learn as much as possible within the next couple of weeks as a just incase I need to return the TV.


I've lurked in the audio section of AVS for the last two years (wasn't concerned about video until last week).


Bryguy


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My signal is definitely over the air with an old pair of rabbit ears with a dish in the middle antenna. The 720p is just pillared, not letter boxed. The 1080i fits the full screen without the letterbox. Dishnetwork is screwing with me to pay too much to upgrade to their HD receivers and programming so free suits me just fine.
> 
> 
> I was at BB to see about upgrading the antenna to one that has an amp in it to see if can pull in more stations.
> 
> 
> Despite the somewhat confusion on the TV and technology I gotta admit I'm having a lot of fun with it....
> 
> 
> Bryguy



Whoops.


You have a 27" (4:3) HD CRT set and 1080i is filling your screen? That's problematic. HD is widescreen at 16:9. If it is filling your 27" 4:3 screen then you're not seeint thw whole image. If everything is correct to scale (people don't look awkwardly tall or stretched upwards) then the sides of the picture are being cut off. You may have the option of watching a 16:9 signal in "full screen" but you're missing the sides of the picture. If the aspect is vertically stretched than you may be getting the whole 16:9 image on screen but that's difficult for me to enjoy.


The "pillared" 720p - do objects appear stretched at all?


I'm really confused now.










And you're right - learning about all this and getting to play is a blast.


----------



## bryguy

The 720p signal that is pillared (all my 720p signals eventhough it is just a couple of them) are squeezed and somewhat tall distorted. The tall distortion disappears when I change screen size to 16:9 and that's when it puts the picture into a perfect non distorted little box. I will have to recheck the 1080i signal later. My wife is telling me we need to go now so I'll be back later. I'll be back in a couple of hours.


Is this what is referred to as a scaling problem or a deciphering problem?


Bryguy


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 720p signal that is pillared (all my 720p signals eventhough it is just a couple of them) are squeezed and somewhat tall distorted. The tall distortion disappears when I change screen size to 16:9 and that's when it puts the picture into a perfect non distorted little box. I will have to recheck the 1080i signal later. My wife is telling me we need to go now so I'll be back later. I'll be back in a couple of hours.
> 
> 
> Is this what is referred to as a scaling problem or a deciphering problem?
> 
> 
> Bryguy



Does your set have a Normal or Full picture mode. What happens when you use that for the 720p signals?


----------



## bryguy

On 1080i (I just checked) when I hit the 16:9 the picture looks perfect (at least in my sense) with the top and bottom letter box. I'll have to wait for a commercial to re-check the 720p but I think the only settings I have are 4:3 (full - which it stays on unless I'm watching 1080i or 16:19. The Devil's/Hurricanes game looked really good in 16:9).


Bry


----------



## zrdb

I just got one of the 27 slimfits about a week ago and didn't get it hooked up until today-I saw that annoying distortion in straight lines and spent 2 hours in the deflection menu trying to adjust everything that I could-in the end I was only able to get about a 5% improvment. I'm gonna take this thing back to BestBuy and go to a nearby Walmart while they still have the 30" Sanyo and get one of those. Nuts to this darn thing!! I passed on the Sanyo and got the BB house brand 27" Insignia hdtv and I love it. Of course it helps that I work for BB and got it for 250 bucks with my employee discount-for me it was a no brainer to buy it.


----------



## bryguy

I'm at the point of thinking of calling Samsung today or tomorrow to see what they have to say. If they send a tech within the next week and I'm still not satisfied I still have a little time to return it. I'm not that techincally advanced for tweeking in the service menu. I still like the picture, the slim fit design and that the front is BLACK.


I'm also going to slide by an middle/upper scale audio video store later today just to get their opinion. I've bought most of my audio gear from them so they are friendly to oblige when I'm in there.


Bryguy


----------



## zrdb

I took my Samsung slimfit piece of s**t tv back to BB because of the horrible distortion that 2 hours of fooling around in the deflection part of the service menu couldn't cure-stay away from these things at all costs!!


----------



## thalazy

I just received the 082 model today and must say I am impressed, I have not hap the problems with bowing (if I do it's very miniscule to where it's not even noticable). I must say I am overwhelmed, i know squat about HDTV's. I knew the tv I get had to have HDMi and be widescreen and have 720P. I knew most xbox 360 games have 720P, some have 1080i but I wanted to make sure I had all my bases covered. I am def. going to get that Avia dvd because I couldn't calibrate a tv to save my life. It was between this model and a ugly, bulky Sony 30'' widescreen and I must say Samsung really impressed me.


----------



## zrdb

Consider youself extremly lucky-after I knew what to look for I noticed distortion on every slimfit display model I saw in CC and BB. I ended up buying a BB house brand tv (Insignia) for half the price of the Samsung and it's 100% better.


----------



## bryguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zrdb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Consider youself extremly lucky-after I knew what to look for I noticed distortion on every slimfit display model I saw in CC and BB. I ended up buying a BB house brand tv (Insignia) for half the price of the Samsung and it's 100% better.



What do you look for for distortion and where do you look (corners, middle, bottom)? Is there something particular? If so, speak up so I can check mine (it's the 4:3 model).


Bryguy


----------



## bryguy

I went to my local mid/high fi dealer yesterday to ask about the grey side pillars while viewing OTA HD. The explanation was it is due to a network broadcast signal. When they show a show that was done in and being broadcast in HD it will fill the screen.


I waited to about 9:00 last night to find a show done in and broadcast in HD and the mid/high fi dealer was correct. So therefore, it is not a tv problem. Thank you all for the help on trying to figure that one out.


Bryguy


----------



## thalazy

I did notice a very minor Geometry issue, it wasn't noticable until I watched tv and had the menu screen up, even then I didn't notice it till today.

I wonder when I put my 360 to 720P in the settings, I press the info button on my Tv and it says [email protected], when I change it to 1080i it displays [email protected] Is it still upscaling? Or is it actually displaying at 720?


----------



## zrdb

Here's what you do-get a good test image-my favorite is from a disc that has the THX optimizer on it-it has lot of vertical and horizontial lines-look and see if you have any inward or outward bowing of the vertical lines-examine at the lower 1/4 of the screen and look for any buckling of horizontial lines-I can guarantee that you'll see them-if so take you slimfit back to wherever you got it-these can't be adjusted out in 99% of the cases. It's a shame because color and image wise these tvs are very good. The wavy line problem is caused by the much wider than normal angle the electron guns have to shoot and focus through due to the shorter than normal depth of the tube. Hope this helps.


----------



## KoRn

What model # do you have?




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thalazy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did notice a very minor Geometry issue, it wasn't noticable until I watched tv and had the menu screen up, even then I didn't notice it till today.
> 
> I wonder when I put my 360 to 720P in the settings, I press the info button on my Tv and it says [email protected], when I change it to 1080i it displays [email protected] Is it still upscaling? Or is it actually displaying at 720?


----------



## thalazy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KoRn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What model # do you have?



TX-S3082WH


----------



## bryguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zrdb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's what you do-get a good test image-my favorite is from a disc that has the THX optimizer on it-it has lot of vertical and horizontial lines-look and see if you have any inward or outward bowing of the vertical lines-examine at the lower 1/4 of the screen and look for any buckling of horizontial lines-I can guarantee that you'll see them-if so take you slimfit back to wherever you got it-these can't be adjusted out in 99% of the cases. It's a shame because color and image wise these tvs are very good. The wavy line problem is caused by the much wider than normal angle the electron guns have to shoot and focus through due to the shorter than normal depth of the tube. Hope this helps.




Thanks ZRDB,


I'm not sure if the Avia disc has the THX optimizer on it or not. I have not fully played with it yet. If it doesn't, can you name a couple of brands that do so I can hunt them down on Amazon.com. Two and half weeks to go for full refund.


Bryguy


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thalazy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did notice a very minor Geometry issue, it wasn't noticable until I watched tv and had the menu screen up, even then I didn't notice it till today.
> 
> I wonder when I put my 360 to 720P in the settings, I press the info button on my Tv and it says [email protected], when I change it to 1080i it displays [email protected] Is it still upscaling? Or is it actually displaying at 720?



The info you see on screen is indicating the stats of the imcoming signal, not what is being displayed on the screen. The set will always scale and re-interlace a 720p signal to 1080i.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What do you look for for distortion and where do you look (corners, middle, bottom)? Is there something particular? If so, speak up so I can check mine (it's the 4:3 model).
> 
> 
> Bryguy



Try not to be too anxious about locating flaws. I know you want to be sure you have a good set before your return window expires, but try to ease up just a little bit. Here's why - I corresponded with a guy who was absolutely in awe over the beautiful picture quality of his new HD set. Couldn't be happier. Then he read a thread about some anomaly and actually found what he thought was the same thing on his new set. Once that got into his head he could never be happy with that again set because his eyes would automatically latch on to that one small problem. All crt sets will exhibit some kind of flaw(s). There's no way around it as there's no perfect crt. If a "problem" doesn't stand out like a sore thumb, then it's best to leave well-enough alone.


Moral of the story - if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks ZRDB,
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if the Avia disc has the THX optimizer on it or not. I have not fully played with it yet. If it doesn't, can you name a couple of brands that do so I can hunt them down on Amazon.com. Two and half weeks to go for full refund.
> 
> 
> Bryguy



The THX optimizer is not that great of a tool. It's sole purpose is to set-up one's tv to look accurate with that particular movie. It's totally oriented to what the director wants you to appreciate for that one movie. It's not a tool for a general calibration.


----------



## bryguy

Currently, the last thing I want to do is return this set. I love the picture and ease of use. A little distortion does not bother me (I just like to know what its limits are - its an optics thing with me). My only main concern was those gray side pillars which I found out is ok. It all depends on how the station is broadcasting and how the show was filmed.


So far I have not gotten into the actual Service Menu's because I haven't felt it necessary by the way the set looks.


I am in the same boat as you, if it ain't broke why mess with it. For example, I have a high quality telescope that has almost 9 yrs of dust and stuff on the lens. Why take a chance at scratching the coating to clean it off when it still gives crisp clean images.


Bryon


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryguy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Currently, the last thing I want to do is return this set. I love the picture and ease of use. A little distortion does not bother me (I just like to know what its limits are - its an optics thing with me). My only main concern was those gray side pillars which I found out is ok. It all depends on how the station is broadcasting and how the show was filmed.
> 
> 
> So far I have not gotten into the actual Service Menu's because I haven't felt it necessary by the way the set looks.
> 
> 
> I am in the same boat as you, if it ain't broke why mess with it. For example, I have a high quality telescope that has almost 9 yrs of dust and stuff on the lens. Why take a chance at scratching the coating to clean it off when it still gives crisp clean images.
> 
> 
> Bryon



Excellent.


I do have a question about the grey sidebars. Are you saying they are only grey sometimes? If so, are they black when they're not grey?


----------



## CR_Client

At the risk of opening up a horrible wound and starting a nasty string of insults, has ANYONE figured out the QAM capabilities of the SlimFits?


Here's why I ask:


I have a TX-P2670 (DynaFlat, normal depth) Sammy now, and it needs a new tuner board. Samsung has told me that the part is deeply backordered, and that they're willing to replace it instead of sending a service tech 50+ miles to replace the part when it comes in. They have offered to replace it with a TX-S3082 or TX-R3080. I have a Sony XBR960 as my main set right now, so I'm not worried about waiting.


However, nobody seems to know the QAM capabilites of the 3082 (or 3080, etc). I know for a fact based on other posts that the 2670 is capable of going QAM with a firmware upgrade.


Is it worth giving up a non-SlimFit 26" CRT with QAM for a 30" SlimFit with unknown QAM capabilities? I told the Executive Customer Relations rep that I would have to call her back to let her know if I wanted to wait on the repair or just replace it.


I'm VERY used to having the QAM with my Sony, and I know that my 26" is capable of it, so I'm loathe to give it up just for 4 more inches diagonal, possible geometry issues (which don't bug me too much), and a slightly narrower depth. So, is there ANY word on the QAM on the SlimFits?


Please?


----------



## justsc

Your TX-P2670 comes from a line of exceptional Samsung tvs. You are correct about this set's QAM capabilities. As I understand it, the most recent firmware upgrade to make QAM work on your set was withdrawn due to problems. And, as far as I know, Samsung has yet to re-release it. This may play into your decision as you may never get this upgrade for your TX-P set.


The QAM capabilities of the newer sets (including 3082, 3080, etc) is unknown. No one that I recall has posted anything concrete on the issue. It just blows my mind how something so simple can become so complicated. I bet this uncertainty has cost Samsung a boatload of sales.


Is it worth giving up the TX-P? If you knew for sure that you'd never see the firmware upgrade for your TX-P then I'd say "yes," it's worth it. If I were you, I'd contact Samsung and try to press for this answer. Since they are awaiting your decision, tell them that as soon as you can get this info you'll be happy to make your decision. Hopefully this will help. I realize how nice this feature is, and so do you with your XBR960.


If you do choose to get a replacement try to get the latest one, as it seems Samsung is succeeding in getting rid of the bugs that plagued the earlier SlimFit sets.


Best of Luck!


----------



## audiorecon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CR_Client* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> At the risk of opening up a horrible wound and starting a nasty string of insults, has ANYONE figured out the QAM capabilities of the SlimFits?
> 
> 
> Here's why I ask:
> 
> 
> I have a TX-P2670 (DynaFlat, normal depth) Sammy now, and it needs a new tuner board. Samsung has told me that the part is deeply backordered, and that they're willing to replace it instead of sending a service tech 50+ miles to replace the part when it comes in. They have offered to replace it with a TX-S3082 or TX-R3080. I have a Sony XBR960 as my main set right now, so I'm not worried about waiting.
> 
> 
> However, nobody seems to know the QAM capabilites of the 3082 (or 3080, etc). I know for a fact based on other posts that the 2670 is capable of going QAM with a firmware upgrade.
> 
> 
> Is it worth giving up a non-SlimFit 26" CRT with QAM for a 30" SlimFit with unknown QAM capabilities? I told the Executive Customer Relations rep that I would have to call her back to let her know if I wanted to wait on the repair or just replace it.
> 
> 
> I'm VERY used to having the QAM with my Sony, and I know that my 26" is capable of it, so I'm loathe to give it up just for 4 more inches diagonal, possible geometry issues (which don't bug me too much), and a slightly narrower depth. So, is there ANY word on the QAM on the SlimFits?
> 
> 
> Please?



See if you can get the latest FW upgrade CD.


Try and get the model numbers that the FW upgrade CD applied to and which ones it had problems with. Perhaps we can get a hold of a CD and flash the models we have that work. None of us has been able to get jack out of Sammsung so PLEASE since you have their ear, ask them these questions.


Also see if you can find out which slimfit models really do have a QAM-clear tuner and see if you can get teh facts. We are all at a loss here.


----------



## thalazy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The info you see on screen is indicating the stats of the imcoming signal, not what is being displayed on the screen. The set will always scale and re-interlace a 720p signal to 1080i.



Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## bryguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Excellent.
> 
> 
> I do have a question about the grey sidebars. Are you saying they are only grey sometimes? If so, are they black when they're not grey?



No, the gray bars completely go away if the network is broadcasting a show that was actually filmed/taped in HD. The picture then fills the screen (4:3) until I hit the picture mode for 16:9 and then I get jet black letter box on the top and bottom. I was told if this wasn't OTA and through the satellite it should always fill the screen. I saw the difference Sunday night so I am happy it is not a TV problem. I hate returning stuff.


Bryguy


----------



## KoRn

I just wanted to give a quick little update. justsc helped me out with something specific in the service menu. I was having trouble with red being pushed way to much on this set. I listened to him and done what I was suppose to. Everythings fine now. But heres the best part. I use to get purple spots on all 4 corners when firing up the tv when its cold. It would go away after 5mins of use. The purple was very faint. I had a little more in the up right hand corner. However. Now that ive adjust the red. Everytime I fire up the tv even when cold the purple is gone and it is at normal color settings now. I even tested it with a red backround and it stays red. There use to be those purple things in all 4 corners. Just thought I would let you guys know. Im very happy this purple stuff has been fixed. Does anyone know what would cause this? Obviously it has something to do with sm and the red color.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KoRn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just wanted to give a quick little update. justsc helped me out with something specific in the service menu. I was having trouble with red being pushed way to much on this set. I listened to him and done what I was suppose to. Everythings fine now. But heres the best part. I use to get purple spots on all 4 corners when firing up the tv when its cold. It would go away after 5mins of use. The purple was very faint. I had a little more in the up right hand corner. However. Now that ive adjust the red. Everytime I fire up the tv even when cold the purple is gone and it is at normal color settings now. I even tested it with a red backround and it stays red. There use to be those purple things in all 4 corners. Just thought I would let you guys know. Im very happy this purple stuff has been fixed. Does anyone know what would cause this? Obviously it has something to do with sm and the red color.



This is very good news.


I think the reason for the haphazard purple blotches, here and there, has to do with the analog nature of the phosphor. What I don't understand is why it seems to be pulled to the corners. I've read this from others too and I'd love to know the cause. Luckily for all of us, the SM adjustment for red push seems to do the job for the whole screen.


Nice Work!


----------



## thehalogod

I just bought the Samsung TX-3082 WH yesterday, and I thought that the picture quality was great and there weren't any geometry problems....


slowly I'm beginning to wonder... the first thing I noticed is on the right and left sides of the TV the vertical lines are much wider than in the center of the TV... I assume this is a geometry issue. If it's something that can be adjusted... I sure don't know how to.


Then when I really noticed a problem was after downloading several new XBOX 360 game trailers (e3 and all)...


I downloaded a Gears of War TV special thing, and noticed that nearly two thirds of the name was covered! After I noticed this, I went out to the main menu and noted a few other problems.


I have attached 2 photos of what happened in the Gears of War Trailer... What's the deal with that? Should I take this set back and buy the LG (even though it has only 1 HDMI input?).


How do I fix that distortion? Did I just get a terrible set with a factory worker that wanted to play a joke on whoever bought it or what?


----------



## elscorcho

this forum is absolutely great! it took me a solid 3 or so hours over the span of 4 days, but i can honestly say now that i have almost no discernible distortion issues on my week-old Samsung TXS2782HX at all. the set came to me with very visible hourglass-ing and overscan issues, and i was very upset until i decided to work on the service menu.


here's a handy hint that might help some of you beginning tweakers - when working from the service menu, the set will reset back to 100 contrast and 50(?) brightness, which will distort everything and make tweaking a pain in the ass.


step one is to find your perfect contrast/brightness ratio (35/40 is a good starting point, and then tailor to your preference), and note what distortion issues you want to rectify. from there go about tweaking one step at a time, restoring your preferred picture settings each time to make sure they're good. for my set, there is noticeable bowing in the service menu, but once i'm back to ~40 contrast and ~40 brightness, the lines straighten out and i have almost zero overscan. tweak for your contrast/brightness range, not for how it looks in the service menu!


for people needing help in their tweaking, earlier on someone posted a PDF (i can't find the post now) to a Samsung Service Manual that shows visually what all the deflection settings do - use it. it helped me out immensely.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elscorcho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...for people needing help in their tweaking, earlier on someone posted a PDF (i can't find the post now) to a Samsung Service Manual that shows visually what all the deflection settings do - use it. it helped me out immensely.



If you run across that pdf file again would you be so kind as to re-post the link?


----------



## elscorcho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nazrix* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Component Video connection gives me WAVY lines flowing across the screen like a river of multicolored distortion, it looks awful. When I'm watching a brand new DVD, it looks like my TV is trying to catch an airwave signal in the 1950's or something. I tested my component cables and dvd player on another cheaper tv and no problem, the problem is constant, not just when viewing dvd menu's, satellite (through the dvd), or watching a dvd, it's all the time. Moving the tv around, shielding the wires, and trying both component ports didn't help. What the hell? Bad wiring in the TV?



you just reminded me of the one issue i have with this set. i don't have a DVD player hooked up in my room (yet - i mostly use my computer or my living room set for dvd viewing), but i do have an Xbox and gamecube hooked up to the component jacks on my tx-s2782h. when playing a game on either system, either on progressive scan or not, the picture is clear without any distortion. however, when i tried to view a DVD using my xbox for playback, the wavy lines you mentioned appeared. it can't just be a progressive/non-progressive issue (xbox plays back dvds non progressive), since i do not get these wavy lines when playing my games in non-progressive mode over the same component input.


i really hope this isn't a constant.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thehalogod* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...slowly I'm beginning to wonder... the first thing I noticed is on the right and left sides of the TV the vertical lines are much wider than in the center of the TV... I assume this is a geometry issue. If it's something that can be adjusted... I sure don't know how to.



This is normal on Samsung widescreen sets employing the SlimFit technology, as it is on most widescreen sets. It's more pronounced on some than on others.



> Quote:
> ...I downloaded a Gears of War TV special thing, and noticed that nearly two thirds of the name was covered! After I noticed this, I went out to the main menu and noted a few other problems.



This sounds like overscan. It can be adjusted with a calibration disc and use of the service menu.



> Quote:
> I have attached 2 photos of what happened in the Gears of War Trailer... What's the deal with that? Should I take this set back and buy the LG (even though it has only 1 HDMI input?).
> 
> 
> How do I fix that distortion? Did I just get a terrible set with a factory worker that wanted to play a joke on whoever bought it or what?



This is interesting. I've seen another guy post images very similar to your where the Xbox 360 "edge" was so bowed inward on the right side. Are you certain that is supposed to be prefectly straight? The other guy didn't even mention it was a problem, and that really confused me. And his set was a Sony.


If it is not supposed to bow in like that, then it's exhibiting a pincushion effect. This can also be corrected in the SM.


If I were you I'd place a service call and get them in ASAP, especially if you're still within the 30 day return period. If they can't get to you in enough time for you to work a return, if necessary, then you might think about returning it. Like I said, I believe all these issues can be fixed, but you have to decide if the hassle factor to you is worth it. If not, get another one.


----------



## elscorcho




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If you run across that pdf file again would you be so kind as to re-post the link?



i found the link, but stupid forum restrictions aren't letting me post links until i attain 5 posts.


----------



## elscorcho

service manual for overview of settings - http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/co...62A-aadj-3.pdf


----------



## elscorcho

5 (sorry again)


----------



## elscorcho

here's the service manual - http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/co...62A-aadj-3.pdf


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elscorcho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> here's the service manual - http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/co...62A-aadj-3.pdf



Thank you VERY MUCH!


----------



## audiorecon

Here is an update on the QAM issue: Check out: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produc...9_Digital.html 


That is my model but no beans on QAM. However I was playing around with the "+100" button. If you hit "+100" and then punch in a channel number (while viewing analog cable), it tries to go to DTV. It briefly shows 79.0. 79 being the channel I hit after I hit +100. It seems like it sort of can tune in 70.0 but not 70.1, 70.2 etc. Let me know if you guys try this and what the results are.


----------



## audiorecon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elscorcho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> here's the service manual - http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/co...62A-aadj-3.pdf



Does anybody have the Service Manual for the 3079?


Has anybody played with the DTV option in the Service menu? Could it be that the QAM tuner is simply bypassed by that setting and the new FW simply enabled that Bit?


----------



## CR_Client




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is interesting. I've seen another guy post images very similar to your where the Xbox 360 "edge" was so bowed inward on the right side. Are you certain that is supposed to be prefectly straight? The other guy didn't even mention it was a problem, and that really confused me. And his set was a Sony.
> 
> 
> If it is not supposed to bow in like that, then it's exhibiting a pincushion effect. This can also be corrected in the SM.



justsc-


I've seen that on all of the XBOX360 pics I've seen posted on the web. However, I think he's talking aobut the rotation of the screen, not the pincushioning. In the shot, the lower left corner is missing more of the text than the lower right hand corner. There's a fairly obvious overscan issue on the set, but the way that bottom row text is displayed leads me to believe that there's a rotation issue as well.


I'm not familiar enough with the SM to know if there's a rotation adjustment, or if it's a physical adjustment only.


----------



## CR_Client




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiorecon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is an update on the QAM issue: Check out: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produc...9_Digital.html
> 
> 
> That is my model but no beans on QAM. However I was playing around with the "+100" button. If you hit "+100" and then punch in a channel number (while viewing analog cable), it tries to go to DTV. It briefly shows 79.0. 79 being the channel I hit after I hit +100. It seems like it sort of can tune in 70.0 but not 70.1, 70.2 etc. Let me know if you guys try this and what the results are.



Actually, that page from B&H really has little bearing on the QAM discussion. The main reason it has no bearing is because Best Buy was in the same situation in the past, where they had QAM listed as part of the package, but later rescinded that and said that they had incorrect data. So, it's quite possible that B&H just has bad information.


Fortunately for owners of the 8082, there's actually a "-" button on the remote, and that button actually functions on the 8082, so it's possible to direct-tune a digital subchannel. I have a remote with the "-" button on it, but it does nothing on my 2670.


One of the only things that I wish my 2670 had that my XBR960 already has is the direct subchannel tuning. I'm starting to think that it's related to the QAM firmware issues, though, since any digital TV worth its salt should be able to direct-tune subchannels, IMHO. Either that, or the same marketing wizards who left out the QAM tuner also left out the subchannel tuning capabilities.


----------



## audiorecon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CR_Client* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Actually, that page from B&H really has little bearing on the QAM discussion. The main reason it has no bearing is because Best Buy was in the same situation in the past, where they had QAM listed as part of the package, but later rescinded that and said that they had incorrect data. So, it's quite possible that B&H just has bad information.
> 
> 
> Fortunately for owners of the 8082, there's actually a "-" button on the remote, and that button actually functions on the 8082, so it's possible to direct-tune a digital subchannel. I have a remote with the "-" button on it, but it does nothing on my 2670.
> 
> 
> One of the only things that I wish my 2670 had that my XBR960 already has is the direct subchannel tuning. I'm starting to think that it's related to the QAM firmware issues, though, since any digital TV worth its salt should be able to direct-tune subchannels, IMHO. Either that, or the same marketing wizards who left out the QAM tuner also left out the subchannel tuning capabilities.



So have you messed with the DTV setting in teh SM? Or can you already direct tune QAM-clear channels? Does your auto channel scan pick up QAM clear? What model do you have?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CR_Client* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> justsc-
> 
> 
> I've seen that on all of the XBOX360 pics I've seen posted on the web. However, I think he's talking aobut the rotation of the screen, not the pincushioning. In the shot, the lower left corner is missing more of the text than the lower right hand corner. There's a fairly obvious overscan issue on the set, but the way that bottom row text is displayed leads me to believe that there's a rotation issue as well.
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar enough with the SM to know if there's a rotation adjustment, or if it's a physical adjustment only.



I can't speak directly to the most current crop of Samsung sets, but my 2 year-old set has a rotation setting in the user menu, and I had to use it.


----------



## thehalogod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is normal on Samsung widescreen sets employing the SlimFit technology, as it is on most widescreen sets. It's more pronounced on some than on others.
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds like overscan. It can be adjusted with a calibration disc and use of the service menu.
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting. I've seen another guy post images very similar to your where the Xbox 360 "edge" was so bowed inward on the right side. Are you certain that is supposed to be prefectly straight? The other guy didn't even mention it was a problem, and that really confused me. And his set was a Sony.
> 
> 
> If it is not supposed to bow in like that, then it's exhibiting a pincushion effect. This can also be corrected in the SM.
> 
> 
> If I were you I'd place a service call and get them in ASAP, especially if you're still within the 30 day return period. If they can't get to you in enough time for you to work a return, if necessary, then you might think about returning it. Like I said, I believe all these issues can be fixed, but you have to decide if the hassle factor to you is worth it. If not, get another one.



If I get someone from Best Buy to come out, while they even know what they're doing in the service menu?


Perhaps someone could post the exact settings they've used in the service menu of the 3082 WH (I'm not even sure how to get in there). Or are the settings more of on a TV by TV basis? (I'm wondering if I should go with an LCD, but then I'm worried about the refresh rate)


Anyone know how to get into a SM for the 3082 WH? I'm not even sure what overscanning is...


----------



## Nick A-M

I was thinking on getting a CRT or Projection, until I heard from both Reps of Samsung & Panasonic are going to try to release a working consumer OLED base TV by June of 2006 if all goes well with tests. I heard that Samsung wants to replace the DLPs with them cause of the bulb issuses and wonder why not do the same with CRTs.


I want the Samsung TXR 3079, but I know it has a problem with blue color bleeding from the corners and it does get noticeable after a few weeks.


I want to get TRS 3082, but that is an American model and no new version was release for Canada.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thehalogod* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I get someone from Best Buy to come out, while they even know what they're doing in the service menu?
> 
> 
> Perhaps someone could post the exact settings they've used in the service menu of the 3082 WH (I'm not even sure how to get in there). Or are the settings more of on a TV by TV basis? (I'm wondering if I should go with an LCD, but then I'm worried about the refresh rate)
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to get into a SM for the 3082 WH? I'm not even sure what overscanning is...



For the most part, as analog devices, crt sets are each unique, with their own set of SM values. But many of the values are the same within the same models. It's always dicey to just input someone else's values, but it can be helpful to try one at a time and see if it works for you.


The SM is no place for the uninitiated. Some folks have wrecked their new hd sets by mucking in their SM without knowing what they were doing.


However, if you follow the "rules," you can make a big difference. The rules are simple: 1) write down ALL values for the settings you intend to change or experiment with BEFORE changing anything 2) change one thing at a time. That's it.


You'll need a calibration dvd (e.g. Avia or DVE) to guide you through the proper adjustment of user menu settings. These dvds also have simple test patterns that can help adjust for overscan, etc. I recommend Avia as I find it easier to navigate the menus and sections and it has a nice introduction on what calibration is all about, and good explanations of what to do with each test pattern.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nick A-M* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was thinking on getting a CRT or Projection, until I heard from both Reps of Samsung & Panasonic are going to try to release a working consumer OLED base TV by June of 2006 if all goes well with tests. I heard that Samsung wants to replace the DLPs with them cause of the bulb issuses and wonder why not do the same with CRTs.
> 
> 
> I want the Samsung TXR 3079, but I know it has a problem with blue color bleeding from the corners and it does get noticeable after a few weeks.
> 
> 
> I want to get TRS 3082, but that is an American model and no new version was release for Canada.



Unless something has changed dramatically, we're not going to see consumer level OLED sets any time soon. The players are Canon and Toshiba and they are reportedly nowhere near ready for prime time. OLED holds a lot of promise since they are self-illuminating, very thin and are very energy efficient. They are also developing FOLED, which is folded OLED. This will be like electronic paper. Displays will be able to be rolled-up or otherwise made compact and can be attached to a computer or other input and be just like a bright monitor. I read one piece talking about the ability to go to the park with a laptop and a rolled-up FOLED display, unrolling the display and having a 20" 2oz display to work with. Because it's self illuminating and requires little energy it would be bright enough to overcome ambient daylight.


If by chance OLED did make it to the consumer market this year it would only be affordable by the rich and famous.


----------



## Nick A-M

This is old news, but that is what I was told by the Reps of Sam & Pan. They want to release it first and the price will drop quickly as it is going to replace DLP TVs. I am going to wait later this year and see what they come out with. I want a TV for games and video and the other for TV & Internet. I am hoping that OLED can fill that gap.
*SAMSUNG-COM*/PressCenter/PressRelease/PressRelease.asp?seq=20050519_0000123644



Degauss the TV? Does anyone know how and what buttons to press to enter that mode?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nick A-M* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is old news, but that is what I was told by the Reps of Sam & Pan. They want to release it first and the price will drop quickly as it is going to replace DLP TVs. I am going to wait later this year and see what they come out with. I want a TV for games and video and the other for TV & Internet. I am hoping that OLED can fill that gap.
> *SAMSUNG-COM*/PressCenter/PressRelease/PressRelease.asp?seq=20050519_0000123644
> 
> 
> 
> Degauss the TV? Does anyone know how and what buttons to press to enter that mode?



I believe the degaussing circuit is activated every time you turn on the tv. I don't believe it's necessary to do more than that. Beware of degaussing wands - they can do more harm than good.


----------



## Nick A-M

I am having a service done and he said he is going to bring a wand? I am going to tell him to do it by remote instead. I was told by the TECHs the TV is sensitive to movement and power sources.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nick A-M* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am having a service done and he said he is going to bring a wand? I am going to tell him to do it by remote instead. I was told by the TECHs the TV is sensitive to movement and power sources.



This is very important.


There's a Display Calibration section on AVS immediately following this one (Direct View) under displays. Try posting your question about the use of wands there. There are calibrators there right now answering questions. I bet they can give you good advice.


----------



## thehalogod

Has anyone had any experience with the 3082 WH and a service plan at Best Buy? If I called them up and told them the issues, might they come out and actually know what they're doing and recalibrate the screen etc for me?


Or do they not even have "Avia" (Where can you buy this?)


Would I have any luck just taking back my current set and replacing it with the same thing? I'm kinda bummed.


I was playing Oblivion on XBOX 360 and half of the lower left indicators are cut off.


How do I get into the 3082's service menu? I don't have a calibration disk though... this is freaking lame.


I shouldn't have to deal with buying a brand new set only to find half of the indicators on a game are being cut off. Isn't it just something a consumer should expect? That that TV actually displays things without them being cutoff?


----------



## CR_Client




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thehalogod* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with the 3082 WH and a service plan at Best Buy? If I called them up and told them the issues, might they come out and actually know what they're doing and recalibrate the screen etc for me?



I wouldn't bet my TV on it.



> Quote:
> Or do they not even have "Avia" (Where can you buy this?)



They might. Do a Google search on Avia or calibration DVDs to get more information on this. I borrowed my dad's calibration DVD that was last released in 1999, I think.



> Quote:
> Would I have any luck just taking back my current set and replacing it with the same thing? I'm kinda bummed.
> 
> 
> I was playing Oblivion on XBOX 360 and half of the lower left indicators are cut off.
> 
> 
> How do I get into the 3082's service menu? I don't have a calibration disk though... this is freaking lame.
> 
> 
> I shouldn't have to deal with buying a brand new set only to find half of the indicators on a game are being cut off. Isn't it just something a consumer should expect? That that TV actually displays things without them being cutoff?



Don't need to get into the service menu to fix it. On Page 26 of the owner's manual, it states:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samsung* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Due to the Earth's magnetic field there may be some minor image tilt depending on the TV's location. When this occurs, follow the
> 
> steps below.
> 
> 1. Press the MENU button to display the menu.
> 
> Press the Up or Down button to select Picture, then press the ENTER button.
> 
> 2. Press the Up or Down button to select Tilt, then press the ENTER button.
> 
> Press the Left or Right button to adjust screen tilt.
> 
> Press the EXIT button to exit.



No need for the service menu, no need to blame Samsung.


Also, make sure that you're not on one of the Zoom settings, so that you're not losing any of the image. Others have reported that they don't have as many over-scan issues when using some darker settings (darker than the average person might be used to, but actually the correct levels).


Everyone's setup is going to be different. I have a feeling that some TVs will probably look different depending on if they're oriented North/South instead of East/West. It's the nature of CRT technology, and that's why there are user-level adjustments that can be made to correct it, and Service-level adjustments for more refined changes.


----------



## zrdb

This is what I would do (I work for BB)-their so called service plan is a bunch of BS, take your Samsung tv back-don't even think about getting either another Samaung or LG "slimfit" tv, I got one the 27" Samsh*t tvs and had the geometry problems-the a regular crt hd tv-I got the store brand Insignia 27" hdtv-no problems with the geometry and the picture is gorgeous or a Sony 30" 16:9.


----------



## CR_Client




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zrdb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is what I would do *(I work for BB)*-their so called service plan is a bunch of BS, take your Samsung tv back-don't even think about getting either another Samaung or LG "slimfit" tv, I got one the 27" Samsh*t tvs and had the geometry problems-the a regular crt hd tv-I got the store brand Insignia 27" hdtv-no problems with the geometry and the picture is gorgeous or a Sony 30" 16:9.



Since the Best Buy employee discount is cost-plus based, this is a really specious argument to make. Best Buy's profit margin on an Insignia is higher than on a name-brand, so your employee discount cost on the TV is even lower than the difference that a consumer would pay between a Samsung and an Insignia.


Not sure why all the haters have been coming out to play lately, but not everything that Samsung puts out is total crap. They have consistently had some of the best PQ of any set in their price range, and Samsung has been constantly tweaking the issues of SlimFit designs.


By creating a widescreen tube, and going to a slim-fit form factor, there are going to be more inherent problems than a non-slimfit model. But if someone doesn't have the room for a full-size CRT TV, there's nothing wrong with either LG or Samsung's slimfit models.


----------



## thalazy

Insignia is crap, I looked at the picture yesterday which was right next to the 3082 model and I was in awe how bad the picture was. Now they were all running the same program on all tv's and could be that it wasn't properly calibrated, but avoid it like the plague. I have heard nothing but bad things about that brand. As far as the Geometry issues with Samsung on the 3082 it was very minor and doesn't even ruin the amazing picture that this tv has, the geo issue is only apparent when looking through the menu screen, even then you really have to look in order to spot it.


----------



## thehalogod

I don't see any zoom settings, unless they're turned on right out of the box.


The source is coming from component so I can't zoom



Edit: I'm going to take this lame TV back, I should be able to plug my XBOX 360 in, turn on the TV and see all necessary indicators without making adjustments. It just doesn't make sense that most of the bottom half of the screen is cut off. I mean wtf?


----------



## CR_Client




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thehalogod* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't see any zoom settings, unless they're turned on right out of the box.
> 
> 
> The source is coming from component so I can't zoom
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm going to take this lame TV back, I should be able to plug my XBOX 360 in, turn on the TV and see all necessary indicators without making adjustments. It just doesn't make sense that most of the bottom half of the screen is cut off. I mean wtf?



IMNSHO, you're making a mistake. It may be that individual TV has some issues, but it's not a "lame TV". A 9 inch black-and-white analog TV with a cigarette lighter adapter and a dial tuner is a "lame TV". The S3082 is a sophisticated piece of entertainment technology.


But, if you're the kind of person that needs everything to work correctly "out of the box", without ANY minor adjustments (all of which are described in detail in the Owner's Manual), then perhaps an HDTV isn't the way to go right now.


As far as "can't zoom in component", then I again refer to the user's manual. There are distinct images and decriptions of the Zoom modes in both 4:3 and 16:9 modes on Page 25.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thehalogod* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't see any zoom settings, unless they're turned on right out of the box.
> 
> 
> The source is coming from component so I can't zoom
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm going to take this lame TV back, I should be able to plug my XBOX 360 in, turn on the TV and see all necessary indicators without making adjustments. It just doesn't make sense that most of the bottom half of the screen is cut off. I mean wtf?



I am sorry you've had this experience. It shouldn't have to be this way. Unfortunately, the hassle factor with new hd sets can be high. But the bottom line is folks shouldn't have to get their new tv's fixed in order to look good.


Good Luck on your return - and better luck next time.


----------



## justsc

Everyone,


Service Menu access info is being given away like it's a piece of candy.


Every time I see folks get cavalier with the SM people end up getting screwed. I'm just saying don't give out how to get into the SM lightly. It's no place for the uninitiated to be going into and messing with the brains of their tv systems. These hd sets are true systems, not just plain-old tvs. This is complex stuff and the service menu is hard core.


Please always give out warnings to anyone that uses the SM that they must record any and all values for whichever settings they intend to tweak or change.


I've seen so many people totally wreck their sets. They end up with a $600 paperweight. I never give that info out any more. If someone wants to find it they just have to do a search. Do people a favor and recommend calibration discs, tell 'em to give their sets awhile to settle-in, tell them to give their reseller or OEM a call.


Cheers!


----------



## zrdb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thalazy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Insignia is crap, I looked at the picture yesterday which was right next to the 3082 model and I was in awe how bad the picture was. Now they were all running the same program on all tv's and could be that it wasn't properly calibrated, but avoid it like the plague. I have heard nothing but bad things about that brand. As far as the Geometry issues with Samsung on the 3082 it was very minor and doesn't even ruin the amazing picture that this tv has, the geo issue is only apparent when looking through the menu screen, even then you really have to look in order to spot it.



Samsung slimfit tvs are a big piece of s**t as far as I'm concerned. "Minor geometry issues?" You gotta be kidding! My worthless Samsung looked like a fun house mirror. Two hour of adjustments in the deflection menu yielded at most a 2% improvement-and I know what I'm doing when it comes to that as an electronics tech. My Insignia has about a 100% improvment in the picture-to you it may be s**t, to me Samsung's "slimfit" tvs are s**t.


----------



## HighDef123

Looking for a 30-34" CRT High Definition tv, I like the Sony, but it's a little too big and too heavy for the space. Any thoughts on the Samsung TX-S3082W? Or anthing else out there?


----------



## KoRn

Not all of them are screwed up. Just because you got a bad one doesnt mean the tv is a pos. Look at this pic I took of my 360 with my crappy 2.0mp camera. Looks pretty damn good imo. Tweaking this tv properly can give you an amazing picture.












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zrdb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Samsung slimfit tvs are a big piece of s**t as far as I'm concerned. "Minor geometry issues?" You gotta be kidding! My worthless Samsung looked like a fun house mirror. Two hour of adjustments in the deflection menu yielded at most a 2% improvement-and I know what I'm doing when it comes to that as an electronics tech. My Insignia has about a 100% improvment in the picture-to you it may be s**t, to me Samsung's "slimfit" tvs are s**t.


----------



## HTrayne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zrdb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Consider youself extremly lucky-after I knew what to look for I noticed distortion on every slimfit display model I saw in CC and BB. I ended up buying a BB house brand tv (Insignia) for half the price of the Samsung and it's 100% better.




Unreal. I don't know what you're looking through, but the Insignia brand of ANYTHING isn't worth the plastic it's made with. Don't buy it. I'm upset, being an employee of Best Buy myself, that a fellow employee would seriously say that Insignia products are good, let alone better than a Samsung. Wow.


Anyway, tomorrow's the big day: Either the Samsung 3082 with the HT-Q70 HTIB, or the LG 30FS4D with LH-T9654S. The old lady signed off on either purchase today, although she wants to buy the Samsung TV and the LG HTIB, but I refuse to mix-n-match, because the room is about aesthetics as much as it is quality. Thoughts or suggestions??? And don't tell me to not buy an HTIB - it's a smaller room, and it's just to hold me over until I have enough stashed away from an HK 445 receiver & an Athena speaker setup. Help me decide, though: SAMSUNG OR LG???


----------



## KoRn

Psssss samsung!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTrayne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unreal. I don't know what you're looking through, but the Insignia brand of ANYTHING isn't worth the plastic it's made with. Don't buy it. I'm upset, being an employee of Best Buy myself, that a fellow employee would seriously say that Insignia products are good, let alone better than a Samsung. Wow.
> 
> 
> Anyway, tomorrow's the big day: Either the Samsung 3082 with the HT-Q70 HTIB, or the LG 30FS4D with LH-T9654S. The old lady signed off on either purchase today, although she wants to buy the Samsung TV and the LG HTIB, but I refuse to mix-n-match, because the room is about aesthetics as much as it is quality. Thoughts or suggestions??? And don't tell me to not buy an HTIB - it's a smaller room, and it's just to hold me over until I have enough stashed away from an HK 445 receiver & an Athena speaker setup. Help me decide, though: SAMSUNG OR LG???


----------



## Nick A-M

I just had my TXR 3079 tweaked and is now displaying properly. I just have two places where blue halo bleeding from right top & bottom, but was told that with most tweaking and it should be clear. The picture looks great in HD for a CRT that I got for $700 cnd plus 6yr extra warranty.


----------



## thehalogod




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CR_Client* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> IMNSHO, you're making a mistake. It may be that individual TV has some issues, but it's not a "lame TV". A 9 inch black-and-white analog TV with a cigarette lighter adapter and a dial tuner is a "lame TV". The S3082 is a sophisticated piece of entertainment technology.
> 
> 
> But, if you're the kind of person that needs everything to work correctly "out of the box", without ANY minor adjustments (all of which are described in detail in the Owner's Manual), then perhaps an HDTV isn't the way to go right now.
> 
> 
> As far as "can't zoom in component", then I again refer to the user's manual. There are distinct images and decriptions of the Zoom modes in both 4:3 and 16:9 modes on Page 25.



Yes there are descriptions and when I go to my picture settings while my XBOX 360 is plugged into Component 1 and the Zoom Feature is greyed out... that means its not selectable. Read the manual again.


All I'm saying about "needing everything to work correctly" is stating that out of the box, how cool is it to turn on a game only to find nearly half of the lower left hand corner indicators are cut off? I mean wtf? Seriously that shouldn't be.


Update: I returned the Samsung and reordered a new one... if out of the box the indicators are cut off, I think that will be the way of telling me I shouldn't be spending my money on an HD TV.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thehalogod* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes there are descriptions and when I go to my picture settings while my XBOX 360 is plugged into Component 1 and the Zoom Feature is greyed out... that means its not selectable. Read the manual again.
> 
> 
> All I'm saying about "needing everything to work correctly" is stating that out of the box, how cool is it to turn on a game only to find nearly half of the lower left hand corner indicators are cut off? I mean wtf? Seriously that shouldn't be.
> 
> 
> Update: I returned the Samsung and reordered a new one... if out of the box the indicators are cut off, I think that will be the way of telling me I shouldn't be spending my money on an HD TV.



Best of luck with the replacement.


I appreciate what you are saying. Not everyone wants to become a guru on calibration - they just want the tv to work. And that's totally understandable. You may end-up having to save for LCD or Plasma, as they have little to no geometry issues. Out of the box they are typically much better than crt sets.


----------



## CR_Client




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiorecon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> See if you can get the latest FW upgrade CD.
> 
> 
> Try and get the model numbers that the FW upgrade CD applied to and which ones it had problems with. Perhaps we can get a hold of a CD and flash the models we have that work. None of us has been able to get jack out of Sammsung so PLEASE since you have their ear, ask them these questions.
> 
> 
> Also see if you can find out which slimfit models really do have a QAM-clear tuner and see if you can get teh facts. We are all at a loss here.



I have bad news, which I'm still trying to wrap my brain around.


I finally asked Executive Customer Relations about the QAM thing today. The rep told me that she was informed by Product Specialists that it is now illegal to build a TV with a clear-QAM tuner built into it, and that they will no longer offer QAM tuning capabilities on ANY of their TVs.


This was a shock to me, as Sony and others are still making QAM-capable TVs, and there are plenty of stand-alone QAM tuners on the market.


The only reason I can see that this would be the case is if there were HDCP issues, and all future QAM tuners needed to go into HDMI connections or have CableCards, but so far I haven't been able to find anything to support this.


I loathe giving up a perfectly good working set, but since they offered me the S3082 to replace my P2670, in light of this news from Samsung, I just opted to replace it.


I'll report more if I can find out anything else.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CR_Client* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have bad news, which I'm still trying to wrap my brain around.
> 
> 
> I finally asked Executive Customer Relations about the QAM thing today. The rep told me that she was informed by Product Specialists that it is now illegal to build a TV with a clear-QAM tuner built into it, and that they will no longer offer QAM tuning capabilities on ANY of their TVs.
> 
> 
> This was a shock to me, as Sony and others are still making QAM-capable TVs, and there are plenty of stand-alone QAM tuners on the market.
> 
> 
> The only reason I can see that this would be the case is if there were HDCP issues, and all future QAM tuners needed to go into HDMI connections or have CableCards, but so far I haven't been able to find anything to support this.
> 
> 
> I loathe giving up a perfectly good working set, but since they offered me the S3082 to replace my P2670, in light of this news from Samsung, I just opted to replace it.
> 
> 
> I'll report more if I can find out anything else.



There's something about this news that smells strange. Not that I doubt what you were told at all.


I have a contact inside Samsung and I'm going to try and tap him for info on this. I just learned, by the way, that the last avaliable FW upgrade failed to work on TX-P series sets and was withdrawn for that reason. So you had nothing to lose by going to the new set anyway.


----------



## zrdb

I think someone is feeding you a big line of BS, from what I've read in the official FTC rules & regulations one of the requirements is that the ATSC tuner be capable of clear QAM decoding.


----------



## HTrayne

I bought the 3082 tonight. Waiting on my HDMI & Optical's to arrive from Monoprice, so I've only been able to hook it up via straight coax and composite video for DVD. Even with that, I'm happy. Very little geometry problems...I haven't been able to notice anything that negative about it without looking hard. I did have to adjust the tilt right off the bat, but it's now fine. Once I get my cables I'll test it more and optimize via the service menu.


I also bought Samsung's HT-Q70 HTiB system to go with it, as my room for this is small, and I'm impressed there as well, even on cheap stereo cables. I'm very happy with the setup for under $1000. More to come.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zrdb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think someone is feeding you a big line of BS, from what I've read in the official FTC rules & regulations one of the requirements is that the ATSC tuner be capable of clear QAM decoding.



Absolutely.


I did get some feedback from my buddy inside Samsung and, in response to my posing this question, he wrote"


"No (to the issue of the lagality), we just don't offer QAM anymore. It was an FCC mandate that we make digital tuners available so we are offering an ATSC tuner OTA for our consumers."


I don't believe it's an FTC regulation that QAM Clear be provided automatically alongside ATSC tuners, otherwise Samsung would be handcuffed here. It appears that whomever is offering QAM tuners is doing it as a feature, not as a legal requirement.


----------



## Swolk

Hi, I'm new here, and I really need to find an answer to this problem.


I have a Samsung Slimfit TX-S2782H HDTV (CRT). When I plug audio cables directly from the TV into my little stereo, there is a noticeable delay in the sound. It's only maybe half a second, but if I have the TV volume and the stereo volume up, it sounds like I'm listening to the TV in a cavern. When I had and old Sanyo TV with the audio cables attached, the sound of the TV was in sync, and I could even control the stero sound by adjusting the TV volume. Not so with this Samsung. Is there a way to get it to sync? Is there a way to make the stereo control on the TV also work for the stereo? There's nothing in the user manual or on the Samsung website that is in reference to this.


In a related issue, I recently also got a new digital cable box that is HD, and the instructions said to attach the audio parts of the HD cable to the stereo and the video to the TV, and there is still a delay. Is this a compatibility problem with HD? Have any of you ever heard of this sound delay issue? I've gone through all the possible audio settings on the TV and nothing seems to work. I'm going crazy.


Any help anyone can offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## zrdb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> 
> I did get some feedback from my buddy inside Samsung and, in response to my posing this question, he wrote"
> 
> 
> "No (to the issue of the lagality), we just don't offer QAM anymore. It was an FCC mandate that we make digital tuners available so we are offering an ATSC tuner OTA for our consumers."
> 
> 
> I don't believe it's an FTC regulation that QAM Clear be provided automatically alongside ATSC tuners, otherwise Samsung would be handcuffed here. It appears that whomever is offering QAM tuners is doing it as a feature, not as a legal requirement.



Maybe so-the Insignia (sound of snickering in the background) hdtv I just got has an ATSC tuner with qam-I was amazed at all the digitial (unscrambled) channels that are available.


----------



## Rich01

Hi guys I am looking at a tv at target and have heard both positive and negative things about it from the xbox forum.

It is the Samsung 30" Wide SlimFit HDTV - TXS3082. I get another 10% off and free shipping so it is a good deal. Will this have those issues or is it just last years models?


----------



## thalazy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich01* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi guys I am looking at a tv at target and have heard both positive and negative things about it from the xbox forum.
> 
> It is the Samsung 30" Wide SlimFit HDTV - TXS3082. I get another 10% off and free shipping so it is a good deal. Will this have those issues or is it just last years models?



I have that model and yes it will have a slight geometry issue, it is much less than the previous models, I only notice it when checking the tv channel listings. Even with this slight issue I have decided to keep the tv, the picture is amazing and the geometry issue is hardly noticeable and desn't lessen my enjoyment of this tv.


----------



## zrdb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thalazy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have that model and yes it will have a slight geometry issue, it is much less than the previous models, I only notice it when checking the tv channel listings. Even with this slight issue I have decided to keep the tv, the picture is amazing and the geometry issue is hardly noticeable and desn't lessen my enjoyment of this tv.



I guess you're one of the lucky few-good going!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich01* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi guys I am looking at a tv at target and have heard both positive and negative things about it from the xbox forum.
> 
> It is the Samsung 30" Wide SlimFit HDTV - TXS3082. I get another 10% off and free shipping so it is a good deal. Will this have those issues or is it just last years models?



IMHO, it's definitely worth the risk especially if you live close to your reseller and they have a good 30 day return policy.


The one nice thing about Samsung sets is, if you get a good one you've got a real gem.


Good Luck!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zrdb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Maybe so-the Insignia (sound of snickering in the background) hdtv I just got has an ATSC tuner with qam-I was amazed at all the digitial (unscrambled) channels that are available.



Excellent!


It does tend to surprise folks how many unscrambled channels you can pick up. So many people just purchase digital cable and the associated STB w/o ever finding out if what they can get via a QAM tuner might not already be enough. For me, I like Discovery HD Theater, INHD and ESPN HD, so I do pay for digital cable.


----------



## Rich01

Well guys I don't watch much TV except for ESPN and adult swim sometimes. I probably won't even the geometry issues they say. I will mainly play xbox360. I am buying from target com and they have a return policy. $790 shipped to my door.


----------



## zrdb

Well, I had a bad experiance with my slimfit and elected to not to gamble with another one, I got another crt hdtv that everybody says is a piece of junk-I've had nothing but good luck with it-so I guess it's very much an individual experiance. Like you said-make sure that the place you buy your Samsung from has a decent return policy-good luck.


----------



## huberjgl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rich01* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well guys I don't watch much TV except for ESPN and adult swim sometimes. I probably won't even the geometry issues they say. I will mainly play xbox360. I am buying from target com and they have a return policy. $790 shipped to my door.



You will definately see the geometry issues (if they exist) on ESPN.

The rolling ticker at the bottom will really show it.


I just watched ESPN2-HD for the first time last weekend (or was it 2 weekends ago?), was flipping channels and saw drag racing which I enjoy, and didn't really see any bowing in the ticker on my Samsung 3080, I guess I am one of the rare lucky ones.



Jerry


----------



## Schwingding

Hi all.


My Dad has a Slimfit and has asked me to set it up for him. I connected it directly to Comcast's cable line as they have no STB. It scanned for channels from 2-120 and added the ones that it found.


However, the HD channels in Comcast's line up are in the 200's. I absolutely cannot figure out how to get this set to tune to a channel in the 200s to check if the HD channels are coming through - as I suspect they are.


One other question - the auto-scan feature asks you to choose one of 3 cable formats, STD, IHR, or something like that, and another. How do I know which? (I'm a satellite user at home so Comcast is new to me)


Thanks.

---------------------------------------------------

edit, I'm responding to my own question - called Samsung, there is no way to select anything above 120 without a STB.


----------



## audiorecon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> 
> I did get some feedback from my buddy inside Samsung and, in response to my posing this question, he wrote"
> 
> 
> "No (to the issue of the lagality), we just don't offer QAM anymore. It was an FCC mandate that we make digital tuners available so we are offering an ATSC tuner OTA for our consumers."
> 
> 
> I don't believe it's an FTC regulation that QAM Clear be provided automatically alongside ATSC tuners, otherwise Samsung would be handcuffed here. It appears that whomever is offering QAM tuners is doing it as a feature, not as a legal requirement.



So JustC, can you ask your rep if he can provide a list of models that the F/W was intended for, which models it worked on, and which models it failed? Perhaps he can provide a copy of the CD with the upgrade for those of us that have models that work with teh F/W upgrade?


Also BTW I went into the SM on my 3079 and there is not DTV option.


Can he get a copy of the 3079 Service Manual? Thanks much!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiorecon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So JustC, can you ask your rep if he can provide a list of models that the F/W was intended for, which models it worked on, and which models it failed? Perhaps he can provide a copy of the CD with the upgrade for those of us that have models that work with teh F/W upgrade?
> 
> 
> Also BTW I went into the SM on my 3079 and there is not DTV option.
> 
> 
> Can he get a copy of the 3079 Service Manual? Thanks much!



The models for which the F/W upgrade was intended was the TX-R line of SlimFit tvs. Because the upgrade was retracted so quickly, there's no way to tell which sets it worked for. And, apparently, Samsung made a decision to discontinue QAM tuners immediately after the F/W snafu. Since Samsung is no longer offering the upgrade, my contact is bound by policy and cannot provide code. I have to be very careful in my relationship with my contact to avoid too many questions and to avoid asking him to provide anything in the way of code, manuals, etc. I feel very fortunate to have made this contact and don't want to mess it up. I know for a fact he's feeling very badly for how things turned-out regarding QAM tuners. He doesn't work on the SlimFit line and has to work pretty hard to get me any info regarding them.


Service Manuals are available via Samsung support. There are also some sites on line that can point you to where to order from (I believe it's Koehi, or something like that).


----------



## audiorecon

I hate to beat a dead horse here. Can we please get some replies from some people that have succeesfully upgraded their FW on their slimfits? Can you post the model number that you have and if it had QAM before etc... Thanks and we will figure this out!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiorecon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I hate to beat a dead horse here. Can we please get some replies from some people that have succeesfully upgraded their FW on their slimfits? Can you post the model number that you have and if it had QAM before etc... Thanks and we will figure this out!



I wholeheartedly second this request for info!


So much of what we have is heresay. I've asked this before but I don't recall ever getting a concrete answer from any affected owner.


Owners who have direct experience with Samsung sets that have been upgraded with firmware to make QAM work, OR direct experience with Samsung sets & working QAM tuners - Please tell us your story. Please limit discussion to actual experience and avoid what's been read or heard about - we've got all of that we need.


This would be a great service to existing owners and those trying to make a purchase decision.


----------



## strilan

Why don't I see that much of a difference (if at all) between sending my signal via component vs. HDMI? With HDMI being what it is I thought I would see a better picture (the PQ is very good with eithe of these) with HDMI. Any thoughts?


----------



## lyric706

Sorry this is a stupid question, but can anyone tell me how to display the Cross Hatch and Lion patterns in the Service Menu? I have the new 3082, but I have some geometry issues to deal with. Thanks.


----------



## CR_Client




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *strilan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why don't I see that much of a difference (if at all) between sending my signal via component vs. HDMI? With HDMI being what it is I thought I would see a better picture (the PQ is very good with eithe of these) with HDMI. Any thoughts?



HDMI also carries the audio signal, and allows the user to view and listen to media protected under the rules of HDCP.


If you're displaying an HD resolution (720p or 1080i), I don't think it matters too much if you're sending it via HDMI or Component, as the resolution is still the same, and the same amount of information is being sent to the TV.


----------



## Paul210




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *strilan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why don't I see that much of a difference (if at all) between sending my signal via component vs. HDMI? With HDMI being what it is I thought I would see a better picture (the PQ is very good with eithe of these) with HDMI. Any thoughts?



There are numerous good articles debating this very question. Here is one of them:

http://forum.ecoustics.com/bbs/messa...79/122868.html 


Bottom line is it depends on a lot of factors such as equipment, quality and length of cables, etc.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul210* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There are numerous good articles debating this very question. Here is one of them:
> 
> http://forum.ecoustics.com/bbs/messa...79/122868.html
> 
> 
> Bottom line is it depends on a lot of factors such as equipment, quality and length of cables, etc.



It would seem, based on personal experience and what I've read here from others, that crt hd tv users prefer the picture quality of component versus HDMI. I have no idea why this "seems" to be true.


----------



## audiorecon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wholeheartedly second this request for info!
> 
> 
> So much of what we have is heresay. I've asked this before but I don't recall ever getting a concrete answer from any affected owner.
> 
> 
> Owners who have direct experience with Samsung sets that have been upgraded with firmware to make QAM work, OR direct experience with Samsung sets & working QAM tuners - Please tell us your story. Please limit discussion to actual experience and avoid what's been read or heard about - we've got all of that we need.
> 
> 
> This would be a great service to existing owners and those trying to make a purchase decision.



Bump


----------



## audiorecon

OK so Here is some info that I have gotten with regaurds to the QAM tuner issue:


The debate is over the Hight Def TX-R series sets (Dyna flat and Slim Fit).


That narrows it down significantly, but what I don't know is at what point in the life cycle of TX-R series sets the upgrade was introduced and at what point it was pulled.


SO

if any of you guys can please provide either the model that you upgraded and your story that would be great.


Thanks to JustSC for his contribution.


----------



## XboxMonkey

Hey guys! I am new here.

..I just got a Samsung Slimfit, model TX-S2782H, and it is pretty good.

.....However, being new to the HDTV scene, I just want to know if there are any real problems with the TV.

...I really use it to play my Xbox360 on.

I also love the picture quality!

Anyway, anyone else with the same TV, what have you noticed about it?


----------



## zrdb

Well-other than major distortion (geometry) problems that seem to affect about 70% of those who buy these sets-no.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XboxMonkey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey guys! I am new here.
> 
> ..I just got a Samsung Slimfit, model TX-S2782H, and it is pretty good.
> 
> .....However, being new to the HDTV scene, I just want to know if there are any real problems with the TV.
> 
> ...I really use it to play my Xbox360 on.
> 
> I also love the picture quality!
> 
> Anyway, anyone else with the same TV, what have you noticed about it?



I recommend that you just take some time to enjoy your new HD set and get a sense of what you like and don't like. I have found that when folks get info on problems, before they ever see them, they end up losing their enjoyment of the set while spending time looking for problems that may not even be there. Then, if you do run across one, even though you had not seen it before, your eyes will constantly be drawn to the problem area, again ruining the experience.


Enjoy the honeymoon experience and let us know what you think. And congrats on your new set!


----------



## zrdb

All I can say is during the brief period that I had my 27" slimfit the distortion stuck out like a sore thumb, and more people than not report the same type of problems-so draw your own conclusion.


----------



## XboxMonkey

What do you mean by distortion? The TV picture looks great to me!









..Anyway, I am just trying to understand some of the tech jargin, so what do you guys mean by "bowing?"

Again, Thanks!


----------



## KoRn

The picture bows.


----------



## bmel

Look at a channel banner or ticker at the bottom of the screen. The bowing is obvious.


----------



## zebras23

Hello all

I'm looking to buy may parents a HD set (I have the sammy DLP) as there 1982 Zenith 27 is about to die and they've decided to take the plung to HD. Due to space issues it appears the Sammy 3082 is about the best bet. They have also decided to switch to a Dish Network DVR (no HD service option due to "fixed" income issues) and add an antenna for HD OTA.


Is there anything I should be aware before pulling the trigger (and I don't mean geometry issues as I've read all of that here - there eyes aren't that detailed)? I downloaded the owners manuel and nothing really jumps out at me, but I won't them to be able to "surf" their favorites b/t OTA and Dish Network. I was also considering getting a Harmony 880 remote (namely b/c I'm tired of calls of "how do I watch a DVD"). It will only need the most basic functions.


Thanks for your input.


Zebras23


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmel* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Look at a channel banner or ticker at the bottom of the screen. The bowing is obvious.



I agree it's obvious, "if one's set is indeed bowing the picture." But not all sets have this bowing, and on some it's almost imperceptable.


Samsung and other manufacturers are slowly fixing these issues. On the newest Samsung sets the anomalies are getting harder and harder to see.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XboxMonkey* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What do you mean by distortion? The TV picture looks great to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..Anyway, I am just trying to understand some of the tech jargin, so what do you guys mean by "bowing?"
> 
> Again, Thanks!



I'm sure you're familiar with the strip that runs continuously at the bottom of tv screens while watching ESPN or CNN, right? These "tickers" can tend to rise up in the middle of the screen, or sag downward. So, folks refer to it as bowing, like with a bow (and arrow).


On some sets it's pretty bad, on others it's really hard to notice. Many sets don't even have it. On my 4 year-old Samsung 27" set the bowing is so mild I don't even notice it any more. And it has no effect on my viewing pleasure at all.


If you don't notice it - it's a good thing.


----------



## XboxMonkey

Okay, I get it. I don't think it is a problem on my set, because I have never noticed it...

..But thanks again for the info!


----------



## RPC

So glad I didn't read this thread before buying my 30" widescreen slimfit

samsung. I bought a closeout display model for $500. The picture is

awesome, especially with hd broadcast.


Yes, some of the criticizisms are true, some bowing of letters and minor

distortion on the edge of screen with analog broadcast over my antenna.


They are so minor I rarely notice. Picture is better than some lcds I've looked at.


When viewing dvd, directv, or hd broadcast over antenna I couldn't be happier.


My 2 cents.


----------



## jcb1961

Is it possible to change the background solid default colour (light grey) to another colour via SM? My set has an annoying diffuse dark vertical strip of about 1" at the center of the screen. Thanks.


----------



## zrdb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RPC* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So glad I didn't read this thread before buying my 30" widescreen slimfit
> 
> samsung. I bought a closeout display model for $500. The picture is
> 
> awesome, especially with hd broadcast.
> 
> 
> Yes, some of the criticizisms are true, some bowing of letters and minor
> 
> distortion on the edge of screen with analog broadcast over my antenna.
> 
> 
> They are so minor I rarely notice. Picture is better than some lcds I've looked at.
> 
> 
> When viewing dvd, directv, or hd broadcast over antenna I couldn't be happier.
> 
> 
> My 2 cents.



Then consider yourself one of the few lucky ones-glad you're happy with it.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zrdb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Then consider yourself one of the few lucky ones-glad you're happy with it.



There's no way to know the overall success and quality of any given model on a forum like this. Forums only get the hardcore HT types and those researching problems. That hardly represents enough of a demographic from which to judge lucky from unlucky.


----------



## deadzone

I agree with JustSC!


I have the same tv and have zero problems with mine. I have next to no experience about HD though (other than what I have picked up from having HD for about 3 or 4 months now!)


Minor/Major problems will always happen with anything you buy. It's just life. You try and get it fixed, or return it and get something else.


----------



## zrdb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There's no way to know the overall success and quality of any given model on a forum like this. Forums only get the hardcore HT types and those researching problems. That hardly represents enough of a demographic from which to judge lucky from unlucky.



Well-yes and no-I'm not exactly hardcore-but I do change my stable of dvd players every 9 or 10 months-asking some of the service guys in the BB service dept I was told that these slimfit tv's do have a much higher rate of return than other brands of crt hdtvs due to the geometry problems.


----------



## HTrayne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTrayne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought the 3082 tonight. Waiting on my HDMI & Optical's to arrive from Monoprice, so I've only been able to hook it up via straight coax and composite video for DVD. Even with that, I'm happy. Very little geometry problems...I haven't been able to notice anything that negative about it without looking hard. I did have to adjust the tilt right off the bat, but it's now fine. Once I get my cables I'll test it more and optimize via the service menu.
> 
> 
> I also bought Samsung's HT-Q70 HTiB system to go with it, as my room for this is small, and I'm impressed there as well, even on cheap stereo cables. I'm very happy with the setup for under $1000. More to come.




Just thought I'd stop back in and report on the TV/HT setup. Despite all of the problems with last year's sets, I have to say that I'm thrilled with the 3082. Very, very minor bowing along the lefthand side and on the top and bottom, but I rarely notice it. With the upconverting DVD player hooked up via HDMI, movies are great, and HD is stunning. It's a keeper.


A bit of advice to some: this TV does NOT like 1080i. I'm sure it's b/c it's native to 720p, but I'd never seen the problems on other sets. Perhaps it was my cheap Monoprice HDMI cables, but whenever I output 1080i to the 3082, there is continuous although slight jitter that is very apparent in text and becomes almost dizzying after you've watched something for awhile. Make sure you enter your HD source menu and set the output to 720p (and 4:3 override to 480p) and do the same with your upconverting DVD player. My only grip is that the HTIB I bought to go with it (Samsung HT-Q70) resets automatically to 1080i every time I power off the unit, but I'm going to see if I can correct that. Also, if any of you are shopping for that, go instead with the HT-Q80; it features, instead of a component output, an HDMI input, so that you can run your HDTV source through the HTIB receiver. This is what a customer told me, at least. It's not a bad sounding system at all, especially for a smaller room.


----------



## thalazy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTrayne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd stop back in and report on the TV/HT setup. Despite all of the problems with last year's sets, I have to say that I'm thrilled with the 3082. Very, very minor bowing along the lefthand side and on the top and bottom, but I rarely notice it. With the upconverting DVD player hooked up via HDMI, movies are great, and HD is stunning. It's a keeper.
> 
> 
> A bit of advice to some: this TV does NOT like 1080i. I'm sure it's b/c it's native to 720p, but I'd never seen the problems on other sets. Perhaps it was my cheap Monoprice HDMI cables, but whenever I output 1080i to the 3082, there is continuous although slight jitter that is very apparent in text and becomes almost dizzying after you've watched something for awhile. Make sure you enter your HD source menu and set the output to 720p (and 4:3 override to 480p) and do the same with your upconverting DVD player. My only grip is that the HTIB I bought to go with it (Samsung HT-Q70) resets automatically to 1080i every time I power off the unit, but I'm going to see if I can correct that. Also, if any of you are shopping for that, go instead with the HT-Q80; it features, instead of a component output, an HDMI input, so that you can run your HDTV source through the HTIB receiver. This is what a customer told me, at least. It's not a bad sounding system at all, especially for a smaller room.



Glad to see you are enjoying the 3082, I unfortunately had a bad one, and decided to get the Sony KD-30XS955 instead. I just wanted say that the tv's native resolution is 1080i and not 720p, not that it matter's both look great. It does in fact accept 720p but in convert's it to 1080i, it's really confusing and even the CS people at Samsung will tell you the wrong info.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HTrayne* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...A bit of advice to some: this TV does NOT like 1080i. I'm sure it's b/c it's native to 720p, but I'd never seen the problems on other sets. Perhaps it was my cheap Monoprice HDMI cables, but whenever I output 1080i to the 3082, there is continuous although slight jitter that is very apparent in text and becomes almost dizzying after you've watched something for awhile. Make sure you enter your HD source menu and set the output to 720p (and 4:3 override to 480p) and do the same with your upconverting DVD player. My only grip is that the HTIB I bought to go with it (Samsung HT-Q70) resets automatically to 1080i every time I power off the unit, but I'm going to see if I can correct that. Also, if any of you are shopping for that, go instead with the HT-Q80; it features, instead of a component output, an HDMI input, so that you can run your HDTV source through the HTIB receiver. This is what a customer told me, at least. It's not a bad sounding system at all, especially for a smaller room.



thalazy is absolutely correct in saying that this set, and all other crt hd sets, do not display 720p, but rather 1080i. These sets do accept 720p, along with all other standard hd resolutions, but everything is processed and displayed on the screen as 1080i.


----------



## audiotwo

I just created an account so I could share my horrors with my txr 3079. after 4 tech visits and 3 new deflection modules I have a brick deemed unrepairable on my livingroom coffee table waiting to be hauled off by samsung.. here is the goodthing samsung has excellent customer service, after the second deflection unit they extended my warranty 6 months. Now that they have deemed my 3079 unrepairable they are replacing it beginning of the week with a txr 3082.


anyways point being if you are unhappy with your set CALL SAMSUNG, they want to help


once i recieve my new 3082 ill post thoughts on it


----------



## justsc

Bumer of an experience - but a good outcome.


Most all reports indicate that the 3082 is a big improvement over previous models.


Do you mind sharing what symptoms you experienced on your 3079?


----------



## banjw

I just got the TX-S3082WH and so far I love it. I don't seem to be having the issues that other people are, but then again maybe I'm too naive to notice. I do have a little problem that just came up. I was using component cables to connect my Comcast HD-DVR to the TV and didn't have any problems. I then got a DVI-HDMI cable (I wish Comcast would come out with an HDMI box). Since hooking up the DVI-HDMI I get closed captioning on certain channels and have no clue how to turn it off. It's only on certain channels, like ESPN. It also happens TNTHD, but only during basketball games. Anybody have any ideas on what to do. In the TV setup menu it says the closed captioning option isn't available. I guess I could switch back to the component cables, but to me it looks like DVI-HDMI has a better picture.


----------



## thalazy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *banjw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got the TX-S3082WH and so far I love it. I don't seem to be having the issues that other people are, but then again maybe I'm too naive to notice. I do have a little problem that just came up. I was using component cables to connect my Comcast HD-DVR to the TV and didn't have any problems. I then got a DVI-HDMI cable (*I wish Comcast would come out with an HDMI box*). Since hooking up the DVI-HDMI I get closed captioning on certain channels and have no clue how to turn it off. It's only on certain channels, like ESPN. It also happens TNTHD, but only during basketball games. Anybody have any ideas on what to do. In the TV setup menu it says the closed captioning option isn't available. I guess I could switch back to the component cables, but to me it looks like DVI-HDMI has a better picture.



They do, my hd-dvr box was messed up so they came and replaced it, they said they were going to give me the just released new model since it uses hdmi rather than dvi and is slightly smaller in size.

It's a Motorola DCT3412 I.


----------



## vdubbia

Well, I wanted to get my feet wet with HDTV, so I picked the TX-R3079 up at BB on clearance for $649 - 12% - $10 ~ $570 + tax out the door. Was not in the market for a new set until my 15 year old 35" RCA CRT bit it this weekend. So, I really dug the look of the Slimfits and while I could have bought an LCD at a much bigger screen size, I figured for a little under $600 I could buy a future bedroom TV until the larger panels fall after/toward the holidays.


So far, I'm impressed. No image issues as have been described in this thread. Perfect lines on all tickers, etc. Colors look good and I'm following the burn in advice that I've read here. DVD's are amazing.


Regarding HD Cable, I have a question...


My current analog cable signal isn't 'great', but it's pretty good. My digital stations are fantastic. Does HD cable suffer from any coax issues, per se? I mean, they are just 1's and 0's, so as long as they make it to the TV, they should provide a true HD picture, correct?


----------



## zrdb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vdubbia* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I wanted to get my feet wet with HDTV, so I picked the TX-R3079 up at BB on clearance for $649 - 12% - $10 ~ $570 + tax out the door. Was not in the market for a new set until my 15 year old 35" RCA CRT bit it this weekend. So, I really dug the look of the Slimfits and while I could have bought an LCD at a much bigger screen size, I figured for a little under $600 I could buy a future bedroom TV until the larger panels fall after/toward the holidays.
> 
> 
> So far, I'm impressed. No image issues as have been described in this thread. Perfect lines on all tickers, etc. Colors look good and I'm following the burn in advice that I've read here. DVD's are amazing.
> 
> 
> Regarding HD Cable, I have a question...
> 
> 
> My current analog cable signal isn't 'great', but it's pretty good. My digital stations are fantastic. Does HD cable suffer from any coax issues, per se? I mean, they are just 1's and 0's, so as long as they make it to the TV, they should provide a true HD picture, correct?



I'm very glad that you got a good slimfit without geometry problems, as to hdtv and cable problems-hdtv signals are digitial-not analog-so you either get reception or not-unlike analog where the reception quality can vary.


----------



## huberjgl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *banjw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since hooking up the DVI-HDMI I get closed captioning on certain channels and have no clue how to turn it off. It's only on certain channels, like ESPN. It also happens TNTHD, but only during basketball games. Anybody have any ideas on what to do. In the TV setup menu it says the closed captioning option isn't available. I guess I could switch back to the component cables, but to me it looks like DVI-HDMI has a better picture.



I'd bet its a setup in the Comcast STB.


Digital Closed Captioning is a totally different animal then Analog Closed Captioning.


Analog CC was sent as part of the picture (line 21), but Digital CC is sent as part of the stream.


My DirecTV HD reciever has multiple CC setups for both Analog and Digital,

it happens to be in the Video setup portion.



Jerry


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *huberjgl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd bet its a setup in the Comcast STB.
> 
> 
> Digital Closed Captioning is a totally different animal then Analog Closed Captioning.
> 
> 
> Analog CC was sent as part of the picture (line 21), but Digital CC is sent as part of the stream.
> 
> 
> My DirecTV HD reciever has multiple CC setups for both Analog and Digital,
> 
> it happens to be in the Video setup portion.
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry



Use the Comcast remote to turn off the STB. Then, quickly, press the "Menu" button on the remote. A screen will come up giving you the opportunity to change all kinds of settings. About a third of the way down the screen is the option for CC.


Cheers!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vdubbia* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Regarding HD Cable, I have a question...
> 
> 
> My current analog cable signal isn't 'great', but it's pretty good. My digital stations are fantastic. Does HD cable suffer from any coax issues, per se? I mean, they are just 1's and 0's, so as long as they make it to the TV, they should provide a true HD picture, correct?



These cable boxes (STB) have poor analog tuners. What I did was to split the coax before the STB. I sent one split to the tv's analog in port and use the tv to tune the analog channels. I get fantastic PQ that way. Send the other split to the STB for digital reception.


If you do this be sure to get at least a 1GHz splitter. I got mine at Radio Shack.


----------



## killbot1000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's great news. Congratulations.
> 
> 
> Would you be so kind as to post the settings you adjusted, along with the initial values and the new values after your successful changes?
> 
> 
> I bet it would be an often-referred to post.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Settings, yes, well I will post em, mine was pretty bowed up when i first turned it on, but I was able to get all the edges reasonably strait, then what I did so that I dont notice any little details was I extended the screen 1 pixel too far on every edge (every edge is 1 pixel off the screen) it makes for a crisp, sharp edge, and I dont think im going to be missing those pixels, ALSO this TV has a reset in the service menu, so if you **** up, you can change everything back to defaults. Anyway the point im getting at is that I think all of these TVs are slightly different out of the box, and that my settings will totally do something different than your settings, otherwise why wouldnt they just adjust it to what works great and keep it there? But, if you want to give it a shot, heres my settings. First of all, to get into the service menu, have the tv plugged in but make sure its off, then type in this key config on the remote:


Mute-1-8-2-ON(pwr)


Then select deflection, I have the following values for all of these:


V AMP 27

V Shift 21

H Amp 4

H Shift 35

V Lin 6

Up Lin 3

Low Lin 2

V SC 3

H Par 38

Up Corr 40

low Corr 34

H Tra 52

Bow 31

Angle 27

V position 16

CXA left blk 42

CXA right blk 27

CXA Upper Blk 0

CXA Lower Blk 4

H Comp 4

V Comp 5

Pin Comp 2

Afc Comp 0



Now, there Is one other problem that isnt really bothering me but id like to fix it if i can, but i dont think there's a way, but about 2 inches in on the left, and right sides, its slightly blurry (not a lot, just a little) and I was wondering if there was an adjustment for that.


So yeah, those were my values, took me about an hour to get it right, but once I did, WOW!


----------



## huberjgl

Anyone have descriptions of what each of those values controls?


All I've messed with on my set was the V and H amp and shift to lessen the huge overscan my set came with.

Peoples head were getting chopped off on top and half the score tickers were missing on the bottom.


The only thing I notice now is a slight pincussion(?) effect on top of the screen when watching 4x8 material, edges are straight right up to the top of the screen then it veers outside on both edges.


I'm thinking they just adjusted the overscan to move that effect off screen, resulting in the missing portion of the picture in 16x9 mode.



Jerry


----------



## zrdb

In this case each tv's adjustments are unique to that unit-each one has slightly different adjustments from another one-that's why it's important to WRITE DOWN the initial settings so if you screwup you have a point of reference to reset them to.


----------



## killbot1000




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zrdb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In this case each tv's adjustments are unique to that unit-each one has slightly different adjustments from another one-that's why it's important to WRITE DOWN the initial settings so if you screwup you have a point of reference to reset them to.



The newest model has a reset so its not ....that important on the 82wh that is


----------



## zrdb

What it does is reset the adjustments to a set of general parameters in the chip-each one is still individually adjusted at the factory-so my advice still goes.


----------



## justsc

Never bank on a "reset" function to save you. I would encourage anyone going into the SM with that attitude to stay out of the SM altogether.


On Sony sets, the "reset" function takes the tv back to its factory newborn state, essentially zeroing out all SM settings. I've yet to hear of anyone recovering from that.


Record ALL values of ALL settings you intend to adjust in the SM, BEFORE you alter them.


----------



## banjw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *huberjgl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'd bet its a setup in the Comcast STB.
> 
> 
> Digital Closed Captioning is a totally different animal then Analog Closed Captioning.
> 
> 
> Analog CC was sent as part of the picture (line 21), but Digital CC is sent as part of the stream.
> 
> 
> My DirecTV HD reciever has multiple CC setups for both Analog and Digital,
> 
> it happens to be in the Video setup portion.
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry



Thank you guys. It looks like the CC is gone. I still think I'm gonna try and get a box from Comcast that has HDMI output. Thanks for letting me know they have one. Which do you guys think looks better, 1080i or 720p?


----------



## thalazy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *banjw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you guys. It looks like the CC is gone. I still think I'm gonna try and get a box from Comcast that has HDMI output. Thanks for letting me know they have one. Which do you guys think looks better, 1080i or 720p?



1080i is the tv's native resolution, it will upscale any other to 1080i.


----------



## KoRn

If you go that route with hdmi. Route your audio through a digital optical cable or digital coaxil cable. That way you have pure video going in there and not audio as well. This is just a suggestion not a have to if you choose. I never really even looked this up and I could be wrong. Someone feel free to correct me if I am. I chose to go the optical route assuming it would perform better since you arent squeezing in video/audio at the same time through the hdmi port.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *banjw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you guys. It looks like the CC is gone. I still think I'm gonna try and get a box from Comcast that has HDMI output. Thanks for letting me know they have one. Which do you guys think looks better, 1080i or 720p?


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

How do you set it up to only send video through the HDMI? I have the HDMI set up with my HDDVD player and i have the audio out through optical in my receiver, but i have to turn the volume down on my tv because the audio is running through the HDMI as well.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *banjw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you guys. It looks like the CC is gone. I still think I'm gonna try and get a box from Comcast that has HDMI output. Thanks for letting me know they have one. Which do you guys think looks better, 1080i or 720p?



The Comcast boxes with HDMI out are called "Phase III" STB's. The input I've received from users that have crt HD sets is that the HDMI integration has problems. Many have opted to return their Phase III boxes for a Phase II box while they're still available.


You might ask them to put your Phase II box aside while you test out the new one just to be sure you have a fall-back option.


For details you might do a search in one of the other areas here at AVS that deals with cable boxes.


1080i looks best to me.


----------



## KoRn

Make sure your speakers are off from your tv within your tvs options. And there should be some kind of option in your dvd player. Example. The way I had mine set up. I had an upconverting dvd player that went up to 1080i. When it was all said and done. I would get a little message up top at the start of a movie that said "hdmi audio not supported". Of course thats because of the optical cable. So maybe your player will give you a similar message or something. Nonetheless do some poking around with the options in your tv and dvd platyer. Your reciever seems to be ok if your getting sound through it.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShaunoftheDead9* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How do you set it up to only send video through the HDMI? I have the HDMI set up with my HDDVD player and i have the audio out through optical in my receiver, but i have to turn the volume down on my tv because the audio is running through the HDMI as well.


----------



## vdubbia

Well after 48 hours of viewing I'm noticing some little quirks I'd like to get some feedback on. I have the TX-R3079


I notice that on a solid white background there seems to be a little darker area that gives the illusion like there might have been some dirt on the camera lens taking the shot. This isn't noticeable on 95% of scenes, but if there is a scene with a lot of snow, for example, it is noticeable enough to make me want to verify that this is normal/abnormal. If abnormal, is it fixable via settings?


Otherwise I find the colors on this set to be pretty impressive; I did do the splitter setup that someone recommended, didn't notice a huge difference on the image quality, but can now Tivo and change channels without receiver/vcr.


Please advise about the dark 'shadow' I'm seeing on the white background.


Oh, I'm using component for dvd and s-video for STB.


----------



## bocmir

Interesting deal at Best Buy next week (6/4-6/10). They're offering a package called the Best Buy HD Adventure Deal, which includes a *TX-S3082WH* (BB regularly sells it for $800), *Xbox 360* (Premium, $400), an extra wireless controller ($50) and choice of Kameo/Perfect Dark Zero/Project Gotham 3 ($50). All of this totals $1,300+, but they're selling it for $999.96!


Seemed worthy of a post, since so many people in this forum have bought/are buying HDTVs because of the 360. And if you were planning on buying a Slimfit anyways, whether you want the 360 or not, you could take advantage of the deal and sell it for a profit.


----------



## supraman x




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bocmir* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting deal at Best Buy next week (6/4-6/10). They're offering a package called the Best Buy HD Adventure Deal, which includes a *TX-S3082WH* (BB regularly sells it for $800), *Xbox 360* (Premium, $400), an extra wireless controller ($50) and choice of Kameo/Perfect Dark Zero/Project Gotham 3 ($50). All of this totals $1,300+, but they're selling it for $999.96!
> 
> 
> Seemed worthy of a post, since so many people in this forum have bought/are buying HDTVs because of the 360. And if you were planning on buying a Slimfit anyways, whether you want the 360 or not, you could take advantage of the deal and sell it for a profit.



If I was in the market for Hdtv I wouldnt pass up on this deal


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vdubbia* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I notice that on a solid white background there seems to be a little darker area that gives the illusion like there might have been some dirt on the camera lens taking the shot. This isn't noticeable on 95% of scenes, but if there is a scene with a lot of snow, for example, it is noticeable enough to make me want to verify that this is normal/abnormal. If abnormal, is it fixable via settings?
> 
> 
> ...Please advise about the dark 'shadow' I'm seeing on the white background.
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm using component for dvd and s-video for STB.



It's important to know what material you're watching when you see this dark area and which input is involved.


If you are seeing this with true HD material (using component or HDMI/DVI) than I'd say there's reason for concern. If this is only there when watching analog cable or OTA then I wouldn't be concerned.


----------



## Swolk

I don't suppose anyone has a response to my query? I'm still struggling with this maddening echo.


Anyone?


----------



## Ikabob

UHOH!!!!! Serious problem with Samsung Model 3082HD TV. while watching the TV last night , allo of a sudden the TV just BLACKSOUT.....no warning or anything. I bought it new only 2 weeks ago. Now it will NOT come back on. Todal darkness and no sound. The only thing still alive is the little red dot on the front. When I do the remote thing the red dot flickers....but no TV. Any ideas....I think this TV is going back to where I got it . Any ideas to start it up?


----------



## zrdb

Just take it back where you got it from.


----------



## Ikabob

they have a 10 day return policy......They want to send a service man out...I want a new TV or a different barnd. Very disappointing.


----------



## CR_Client

It's getting to be quite warm outside, and people frequently see issues with power levels affecting the health of their TV.


How warm was it in the room when the TV turned off? If you had the A/C going, how warm was it outside, and how cool was it inside? Have you noticed any "brownout" conditions in your house, or lights dimming when refrigerators and A/C turn on?


It's under warranty, so I'd let a tech look at it, but you might want to check and make sure you're getting a clean 110V AC out of your outlet, and that it's not dipping down into the 90V range.


----------



## CR_Client




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Swolk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't suppose anyone has a response to my query? I'm still struggling with this maddening echo.
> 
> 
> Anyone?



If the delay is truly close to a half a second, and you're hearing the same delay on the audio from your TV AND on the audio from your STB (according to your original post), then this sounds like a problem with your RECEIVER, and not with your TV.


There are delay settings on most audio products these days to compensate for sync issues, so I would check the delay settings on your stereo. What type of stereo do you have all of this stuff hooked up to?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ikabob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> UHOH!!!!! Serious problem with Samsung Model 3082HD TV. while watching the TV last night , allo of a sudden the TV just BLACKSOUT.....no warning or anything. I bought it new only 2 weeks ago. Now it will NOT come back on. Todal darkness and no sound. The only thing still alive is the little red dot on the front. When I do the remote thing the red dot flickers....but no TV. Any ideas....I think this TV is going back to where I got it . Any ideas to start it up?



Unplug the set from ALL power sources and ALL other devices. The tv should have NO connection to the wall outlet, power strips or surge supressors. All other devices need to be disconnected as well. Leave it this way for at least an hour. Then try again.


This is not totally uncommon. By all means, stick with the appointment for the technician.


----------



## Ikabob

Thanks for the responses. I have talked with HH Gregg and they are allowing me to return the Samsung and exchange it for the Toshiba 32 inch widescreen . I do not like the Toshiba as much but if the Samsung is going to have problems that continue....I don't want that. Thanks


----------



## Ikabob

I tried d/c ing all connections with no success. So, tomorrow the Toshiba comes.


----------



## Swolk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CR_Client* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There are delay settings on most audio products these days to compensate for sync issues, so I would check the delay settings on your stereo. What type of stereo do you have all of this stuff hooked up to?



Thank you for responding!


It's a small Sony CMT-EP313. There's only one audio input on the rear, and we have the audio cable going from the VCR to it (we've found that it's the only way to control the volume on the stereo with a remote). It's not much of anything, but it worked very well with my previous analog TV, even after we got digital cable. There were never any echoes, and the volume could be controlled by adjusting the TV volume. It wasn't until the TV blew up and we decided to make the leap to an HD TV that this occured.


I got a Samsung tech guy on the phone and he said that HD audio is broadcast at a 5.1 surround but would convert to regular stereo if that's the output device I have. He also told me that the signal was digital but I had to find out if my stereo was analog or digital. But I already had digital cable before I got the HD set and it was okay.


We contacted Sony and they assured us that this model should be able to broadcast the digital signal. But it's not. The user manual even says it's an analog input. Now I wonder if there's such a thing as a digital-to-analog converter that can make the signal work on my stereo. Have you ever heard of such a thing? Is it expensive?


----------



## jvolzer

My dad just bought one of these sets and is having some difficulty with screen size. He bought the TX-S2782H, which is not a wide screen model. He is using an antenna, not cable or satellite. Some stations broadcast several signals, and he can choose between them. But others, like channel 2 in his case, only seem to have one signal, designated as 2-1. It shows "DTV AIR 2-1 1080i 16:9". The problem is that the picture has vertical bars. This seems rather odd. If it's a 16:9 signal, I would expect it to have horizontal bars, not vertical ones. Of course, everything is squished.


From the manual, it looks like the P.SIZE button should change the aspect ratio. It does nothing. In fact, he's tried it on every channel, whether digital, analog, full or wide screen and the button does nothing.


The next step was to try the menu. From the screen size menu there are four options, normal, zoom1, zoom2, and 16:9. Well, the zoom modes are ghosted and switching between 16:9 and normal does nothing. The manual actuall states that only the 16:9 and 4:3 modes are available for a DTV signal, so that makes sense, but what doesn't make sense is why the picture doesn't change when you select one or the other.


Are all of these modes only for use with the wide-screen model (the manual is for all of them)? How can he get rid of the vertical bars and get the picture to full screen?


Why does the P.SIZE button do nothing?


He'd even be willing to view the picture in analog mode, but it doesn't show up like some channels to (i.e. 2-1, 2-2, 2-3).


----------



## justsc

Some stations that broadcast digital signals deliver a mixture of widescreen and non-widescreen material, all in 1080i. If a digital station broadcasts a show originally shot in SD, but in it's HD format, then there will be pillar boxes (side bars), and on your set, top and bottom bars as well. It's called postage stamp. Try to find out when this station will actually be broadcasting pure HD material and look at it then. This happens mostly during primetime. My channel 2, FOX, has a digital equivalent that broadcasts all material in 1080i. But the true HD material is only broadcast after 8:00pm, and sometimes on weekends for sports. When it's not broadcasting HD material then I get side boxes also, even on my widescreen HD set.


----------



## huberjgl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jvolzer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From the manual, it looks like the P.SIZE button should change the aspect ratio. It does nothing. In fact, he's tried it on every channel, whether digital, analog, full or wide screen and the button does nothing.



On mine, P.Size is the button that does the zooming (it is a widescreen monitor though)

4x8, 16x9, Zoom 1 and Zoom 2 are the options.

It only works while watching a Standard Definition signal, either through the built in NTSC tuner or the Video or SVideo inputs,

not when watching a Digital station or using the component or HDMI inputs.


Does his TV have a built in ATSC tuner (Digital stations) or is he using an HD Set Top Box hooked to an antenna?


Oh, where is he located, as that will help determine what he has available in Digital or HD.



Jerry


----------



## spykes424

the only problem with my 3082 slimfit is that text is blurrier on the very left and very right of the screen (worst of the left). in the center, middle the text looks fine and crisp. but it gets blurrier the closer it is to the edge. what setting in the service menu should i change to help this? thanks again!


----------



## zrdb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spykes424* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the only problem with my 3082 slimfit is that text is blurrier on the very left and very right of the screen (worst of the left). in the center, middle the text looks fine and crisp. but it gets blurrier the closer it is to the edge. what setting in the service menu should i change to help this? thanks again!



I can tell you from personnel experiance with this tv that making adjustments in the service menu is a waste of time. I had a picture that looked like a funhouse mirror and I spent 2 hours making adjustments-only got about a 5% improvment-I took it back. If you are one of the few lucky ones who has a good picture-don't mess with it-if not-take it back asap.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *huberjgl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> On mine, P.Size is the button that does the zooming (it is a widescreen monitor though)
> 
> 4x8, 16x9, Zoom 1 and Zoom 2 are the options.
> 
> It only works while watching a Standard Definition signal, either through the built in NTSC tuner or the Video or SVideo inputs,
> 
> not when watching a Digital station or using the component or HDMI inputs.
> 
> 
> Does his TV have a built in ATSC tuner (Digital stations) or is he using an HD Set Top Box hooked to an antenna?
> 
> 
> Oh, where is he located, as that will help determine what he has available in Digital or HD.
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry



It is normal for the picture size controls to be inactive when the set is receiving a 1080i signal. The set defaults to 16:9 when this signal is received. Even though the signal is 16:9 that's no guarantee that it's a 16:9 HD show. These digital stations frequently re-broadcast SD material over their 16:9 signal, resulting in pillarbox bars on widescreen sets, and usually postage stamp bars on all sides on 4:3 sets. When the digital station broadcasts a genuine HD show it will fill the widescreen area of an HD set, whether 16:9 or 4:3. It's difficult in this space to explain all the details on this issue, but you should know that what you are seeing is normal. Go to Titan TV dot com to get listings of real HD shows in your area so you can see what a real HD show looks like on your Dad's set. You'll also see that the picture size cannot be changed then either - which is normal.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spykes424* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the only problem with my 3082 slimfit is that text is blurrier on the very left and very right of the screen (worst of the left). in the center, middle the text looks fine and crisp. but it gets blurrier the closer it is to the edge. what setting in the service menu should i change to help this? thanks again!



This is about focus.


It's probably the most annoying anomaly of flat, widescreen hd sets, especially with the newer "slim" tvs. The gun firing the electrons sits directly behind the very center of the set, with a short, straignt line to the set's center. This is where you can expect the best focus. Out on the edges the scanning is much further than it is at the center, leaving you with less focus. On my set it kinda looks like the "pixels" are honeycombed on the sides, but the center appears to have very fine "pixels."


I'm very picky, and it took me little time ot adjust once I learned that there was nothing to be done about it.


----------



## zrdb

Which is why I don't have a slimfit tv any more, I have a regular length crt hdtv now-no more focus problems.


----------



## Ikabob

you know, after having the Samsung 3082 for several days and then having it go completelry OUT, I replaced it with the Toshiba 30HF85 and I really think the picture quality is very similar . I don't have a built in HD tuner though....I liked that about the 3082. I have much more confidence in the longevity of the Toshiba....especially after my confidence blow with the Samsung. Cannot understand why it just went blank. I would recommend the Toshiba 30HF85.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ikabob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> you know, after having the Samsung 3082 for several days and then having it go completelry OUT, I replaced it with the Toshiba 30HF85 and I really think the picture quality is very similar . I don't have a built in HD tuner though....I liked that about the 3082. I have much more confidence in the longevity of the Toshiba....especially after my confidence blow with the Samsung. Cannot understand why it just went blank. I would recommend the Toshiba 30HF85.



Congrats on the new tv!










The bottom line is your satisfaction, regardless of the OEM.


I place great value on what I refer to as the "warm fuzzies." And I pay a pretty penny to get that whenever possible.


Best of Luck!


----------



## andydumi

I have a quick question. I have a 3079 and I just recently tried to tinker with the service menu again. Geometry wise it is fine, but i had to correct some overscan. So here is the dilemma. If i turn on the built in test pattern, it has the color boxes, plus the red line/frame that i assume needs to be aligned as the viewing image.

However, if i use AVIA through component cables, then the AVIA overscan box is about 3-4 "pixels" too high, so i am losing a little off the top.


Which should i follow, AVIA or the built in pattern. Or just go to a happy medium? In TV watching AVIA setup seems to work better with "ticker" channels such as weather, news, sports... But if i watch a 2.35:1 movie, the black bars on top and bottom are slightly uneven, and adjusting it to TV pattern setup works better.


Why is there a discrepancy? Is my component signal misaligned as it is displayed? Could i fix that?


----------



## justsc

No worries.


This might seems curt, but, really, go with what looks best. I assume the internal test pattern is for an HD signal, whereas the pattern put up by Avia is for a lesser component source. It would be so nice if this set had independent input memory. You could use the built-in test pattern for your HD source, and the Avia pattern to measure for the component source. I wouldn't try to balance the two - might as well have one fully correct. What do you watch most - tv or dvd? Set it to be right for whichever you watch the most.


----------



## vdubbia

Okay, back to my 'shadow' issue on my recently purchased 3079... this is on all channels, via both component and s-video connections with cable and to a degree, w/ dvds. The only way I can describe it is that there are slight vertical bands of phosphors that don't light up as bright as the rest of the screen. These vertical bands are probably dividing the screen in four equal areas and are about an inch wide. They are most noticeable on bright backgrounds giving the illusion/effect that there is a burned in image on the screen. These bands are most noticable on regular stations, on HD they are much less noticeable, but definitely something that is making me wonder if something is wrong with the set. I've read these threads and understand there are inherent issues with these early model slimfits. Would I be better off returning this for a 3082? What was the 'fix' for these later models vs. the early versions of this set?


Also one more thing... when I go through the sources, the menu graphic that pops up in the upper left hand corner has different shades of blue. Shouldn't that be fairly consistent? I mean, Video 1 might have a true blue color, but then Video 2 looks like it's darker, and then Video 3 is bright blue again. Am I being too picky?


----------



## CR_Client




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vdubbia* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay, back to my 'shadow' issue on my recently purchased 3079... this is on all channels, via both component and s-video connections with cable and to a degree, w/ dvds. The only way I can describe it is that there are slight vertical bands of phosphors that don't light up as bright as the rest of the screen. These vertical bands are probably dividing the screen in four equal areas and are about an inch wide.



No chane you could get a high-quality picture of this phenomenon, could you? Sounds like an interference pattern, either caused by a bad gun, or possibly a burn-in. But it sounds more like an interference pattern.



> Quote:
> Also one more thing... when I go through the sources, the menu graphic that pops up in the upper left hand corner has different shades of blue. Shouldn't that be fairly consistent? I mean, Video 1 might have a true blue color, but then Video 2 looks like it's darker, and then Video 3 is bright blue again. Am I being too picky?



It'll do that if you have the different sources set to different picture modes (Custom, Standard, etc). My 3082 (and my XBR960) does that because I've only bothered to change the modes on TV and the Component inputs. All other inputs are still set to their default, which is noticeable in the OSD when you cycle through them.


----------



## vdubbia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CR_Client* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No chane you could get a high-quality picture of this phenomenon, could you? Sounds like an interference pattern, either caused by a bad gun, or possibly a burn-in. But it sounds more like an interference pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll do that if you have the different sources set to different picture modes (Custom, Standard, etc). My 3082 (and my XBR960) does that because I've only bothered to change the modes on TV and the Component inputs. All other inputs are still set to their default, which is noticeable in the OSD when you cycle through them.



So is the 3082 supposed to have fixed some of the earlier 3079 issues or is it the same tube with different inputs/cabinet? If I'm better off with the 3082, I'm going to go for it. I'll try to take a movie of the issue later tonight.


----------



## milo202

Hi there,

Have just purchased the Samsung WS32Z419D from Currys on Monday for £499 and will be recieving it Sunday! Instead of the black and white colour this one is all black and I think it looks alot better all black. Really looking forward to it but I've seen that you have all these problems with the picture quality? Do you think this model will suffer the same? I would be interested to know.

Thanks


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *milo202* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Have just purchased the Samsung WS32Z419D from Currys on Monday for £499 and will be recieving it Sunday! Instead of the black and white colour this one is all black and I think it looks alot better all black. Really looking forward to it but I've seen that you have all these problems with the picture quality? Do you think this model will suffer the same? I would be interested to know.
> 
> Thanks



You have to keep in mind that those attracted to these forums are either high-level enthusiasts or those with a problem they're trying to solve. That's a very small demographic compared to the buying public at large.


It does seem that the newest models have much fewer problems than earlier models. But being analog, crt sets are prone to anomalies. Regardless of the manufacturer, crt sets commonly have geometry and color purity issues, some worse than others. Most of the issues can be easily resolved.


Congrats on the new set!


----------



## andydumi

since it has now been a while, and a 'second generation' of slimfits is out, i thought i would ask one more time, maybe the answer has been posted and i missed it.


Do these slimfits have QAM tuners?


Any official word? Anyone able to get a response out of Tech Support or some Samsung official?


----------



## bob151

Anyone have and used the TX-S2779? I searched back to late April in the thread (and way back in the beginning), but I haven't found any comments on this set. I saw it at Sams Club, looked nice, someone plugged the RF cable into the antennae plug and it was receiving both digital and analog local broadcasts. It looked good. I like the way it functioned, too; menus, info, etc...


It this the newest model, I searched for press releases on the Samsung site, but I haven't found anything about the release of this TV. Yeah, I found the product page, but since it doesn't seem to be mentioned here, I don't know if it is a very old model, or a very new model.


Comments.


----------



## vdubbia

Well, looks like my 3079 was a dud... yellow and blue coloring in both lower corners, plus the light center vertical line. Took it back to BB for refund. Now this is where I think I got the deal of the year. Got a sweet deal on a 3082 (cheaper than 3079). All issues that were apparent in the 3079 are gone with the exception that this one has a geometry issue that I need to try to tweak. Can someone point me to the .pdf of the service manual specific to the 3082?


Also can the following 'issue' be corrected. It appears that the right hand side of the screen is not as tall as the left hand side of the screen. This isn't really noticeable unless you're 2 feet in front of the screen, but it's noticeable enough at that distance to see that it needs to be adjusted. Tilt correction works to a degree, but not completely. Also one other issue is my Tivo blue menu bar is creating a small vertical band of RGB on various dark backgrounds when changing channels. Is this also something that can be adjusted? It is minor and only happens less than 5% of the time, but I'm thinking that I want that extra 5% fixed.


All advice is appreciated. This tuner seems to be 100% better than what was on the 3079, all cable channels are much clearer and HD is just as good... hoping it will be better if I can square up the CRT. Thanks in advance.


----------



## l3ftonm3

here ya go

http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/co...62A-aadj-3.pdf 


as everyone says remember to write down your values before you change anything...


here's how to get into the menu



Mute


1


8


2


Power Button


----------



## vdubbia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *l3ftonm3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> here ya go
> 
> http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/co...62A-aadj-3.pdf
> 
> 
> as everyone says remember to write down your values before you change anything...
> 
> 
> here's how to get into the menu
> 
> 
> 
> Mute
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> Power Button



thanks for the quick info. I did find that .pdf, but wasn't sure if it was for the 3082 or not. It says to press different buttons to get in, but I will try. Thanks! Oh... how do you get out of the menu?


----------



## homerx

Just bought 1 a week ago I like it for HD xbox360 looks great. Directv HD over HDMI looks ok. Not as good as some other CRTs. But stiil ok. Although for some reson my directv H20 delays the sound some over hdmi so I have to use componet.



Also why is their not independet audio in for the HDMI. I have to use the video1 in to get audio on my DVI dvd player. (Ill upgrade to HDMI soon)



Also I'd have liked optcail ins on the commponet 1 and 2. My old tv had it on the componet1 and dvi and I miss it a lot. I don't have enough on the amplifer.








Also does any ones set make a slight buzzing noise. Its not bad. Its just nosible in my small room.


----------



## Ikabob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new tv!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line is your satisfaction, regardless of the OEM.
> 
> 
> I place great value on what I refer to as the "warm fuzzies." And I pay a pretty penny to get that whenever possible.
> 
> 
> Best of Luck!



TO

JUSTSC:

UPDATE/REVISION: I checked out the Toshiba 30HF85. I am sorry but I was too quick to judge the 30HF85. The PQ is poor and sound is weak too. I am exchanging it and going back to the Samsung 3082.....which I really liked until it totally went out. Hopefully the total outage was just a fluke....we will see. Sorry about my quick inaccurate judgement about the Toshiba. The Samsung 3082 is superior to the Toshiba. HH GREGG has been VERY cooperative with me too!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ikabob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TO
> 
> JUSTSC:
> 
> UPDATE/REVISION: I checked out the Toshiba 30HF85. I am sorry but I was too quick to judge the 30HF85. The PQ is poor and sound is weak too. I am exchanging it and going back to the Samsung 3082.....which I really liked until it totally went out. Hopefully the total outage was just a fluke....we will see. Sorry about my quick inaccurate judgement about the Toshiba. The Samsung 3082 is superior to the Toshiba. HH GREGG has been VERY cooperative with me too!



It's too bad the Toshiba didn't work out for you. I was really hoping this would be the end of your search.










From everything I read, the 3082 is the way to go. But like with all other brands, there's still going to be lemons. It's really a good thing that your reseller is treating you well. Once the dust settles and you're satisfied, you might consider taking the time to write a thank you letter to your reseller and maybe even send a letter to the Better Business Bureau and advise them of your good experience.


Good Luck! Please let us know how it goes with the new set.


----------



## KueMan10

Hey everyone! Well I just ordered the TX-R3080WH. Anyone else out there have one of these? I am aware of the possible issues with geometry, but I figured I'd give it a shot anyways. So, to those who own one, what can I expect? Thanks!


----------



## Matrix_Prime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KueMan10* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! Well I just ordered the TX-R3080WH. Anyone else out there have one of these? I am aware of the possible issues with geometry, but I figured I'd give it a shot anyways. So, to those who own one, what can I expect? Thanks!



I have some questions as well. The local Best Buy has one on display, and I turned on the 4:3 mode, and I could see the gemoetry problems right away, especially in the top and bottom corners. I however went to another Best Buy, about 30 miles away, and the one they had on display, while it still had some bowing on the sides in the 4:3 mode, it looked MUCH better. They had an Xbox 360 hooked to it, and when it showed words on the bottom of the screen, they were really easy to read, not blurry at all, and the straight lines in the demos that were running on the Xbox360, didn't look bowed at all.


Now my question is about when you watch the TV in 16:9 mode. Are the geometry problems still present in this mode? I can get LOTS of OTA HD here, and I have an upconvert DVD player I want to use with the TV. The only reason I have to watch the TV in 4:3 mode is when I'm watching some TV shows on DVD, I can get all of the local OTA channels in HD. I REALLY love the picture quality on this thing, and it seems that geometry problems vary from set to set. With this in mind, is the set good for what I want to use it for?


It's real hard finding a tube 30" TV that does 1080i, I've only found 3 at all the local stores, and they are the Samsung, the LG and the Toshiba, all of which seem to have problems according to this board. Help me please!


----------



## Ikabob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's too bad the Toshiba didn't work out for you. I was really hoping this would be the end of your search.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From everything I read, the 3082 is the way to go. But like with all other brands, there's still going to be lemons. It's really a good thing that your reseller is treating you well. Once the dust settles and you're satisfied, you might consider *taking the time to write a thank you letter to your reseller and maybe even send a letter to the Better Business Bureau and advise them of your good experience.*
> 
> 
> Good Luck! Please let us know how it goes with the new set.




JustSC, That is a great idea and I will do that after the dust settles.As an aside, what do you think of the Sony 34" KD34XBR970? They are out of the Samsung 3082 and will get them in in about a week. I was looking at this Sony as a possibility. It is more expensive and may be a little large for the room. Thanks again.


----------



## Ikabob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KueMan10* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! Well I just ordered the TX-R3080WH. Anyone else out there have one of these? I am aware of the possible issues with geometry, but I figured I'd give it a shot anyways. So, to those who own one, what can I expect? Thanks!




KueMan, I had the 3080 and liked it, but when I saw the 3082, I thought it had some other features that I needed that the 3080 did not have.....especially the shift down feature in the zoom mode, which keeps heads from being clipped off. Unless I missed this feature in the 3080, the 3080 didnt have this and this was important for me. Also, the 3082 has a HMDI input...which I won't use initially but might be nice in the future. Also, I didnt notice much geometry problems with the 3082 either. Am I wrong in preferring the 3082 over the 3080??? I'd like to have some input on that too. Thanks.


----------



## Matrix_Prime

one more quick question about the 3082. Does the 3082 actually display 1080i? The BestBuy website is unclear, and the Samsung website is even less clear.


Now right at the top of the description, it says, "1920 x 1080 pixel resolution; accepts all major DTV signals, including 1080i, 720p and 480p, plus standard 480i"


Then at the bottom under the product details, it says "Vertical Scanning Lines (Native Mode) 720"



Now maybe it's just me being ignorant on the subject of resolutions, but if the TV has a resolution of 1920x1080 like it says at the top of the webpage, shoulding the "Vertical Scanning Lines" be 1080 and not 720?


Is the TV really only capable of displaying 720p and NOT 1080i?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ikabob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> JustSC, That is a great idea and I will do that after the dust settles.As an aside, what do you think of the Sony 34" KD34XBR970? They are out of the Samsung 3082 and will get them in in about a week. I was looking at this Sony as a possibility. It is more expensive and may be a little large for the room. Thanks again.



Ikabob,


The 970 is an outstanding tv!


I have the precursor, the 34HS420. They took my model, added an ATSC tuner, enhanced the DRC circuitry, added independent input memory and darkened the case to a nice charcoal shade.


It's currently the best crt HD set being manufactured. I've had mine for over a year now and I couldn't be happier. I'm a solid Samsung fan, but they've never made a crt tv to match the 970, or my 34HS420. It may cost a little more, but it's worth every penny.


The 970 gets my highest recommendation. If you can get it from your current reseller, then I can't think of a better opportunity.


Good Luck!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Matrix_Prime* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> one more quick question about the 3082. Does the 3082 actually display 1080i? The BestBuy website is unclear, and the Samsung website is even less clear.
> 
> 
> Now right at the top of the description, it says, "1920 x 1080 pixel resolution; accepts all major DTV signals, including 1080i, 720p and 480p, plus standard 480i"
> 
> 
> Then at the bottom under the product details, it says "Vertical Scanning Lines (Native Mode) 720"
> 
> 
> 
> Now maybe it's just me being ignorant on the subject of resolutions, but if the TV has a resolution of 1920x1080 like it says at the top of the webpage, shoulding the "Vertical Scanning Lines" be 1080 and not 720?
> 
> 
> Is the TV really only capable of displaying 720p and NOT 1080i?



You are correct, the issues on these tv's vary from set to set, regardless of the manufacturer. The best bet is to buy from a reseller with a good return policy, like Ikabob has experienced.


The 3082 is a 1080i set. It displays in both 480p and 1080i. All incoming 480i signals get converted to 480p, and 720p get converted to 1080i - 1080i gets passed through to the screen.


The only better 30" set is the Sony KD-30XS955. It's the best 30" set ever made, but has been discontinued and is in very short supply. If you locate one, buy it. Otherwise, the 3082 is a very fine tv.


----------



## Matrix_Prime

well I was all set to purchase the Samsung 3082, I was there at Best Buy, and then I looked jus to the right of that set at the LG SlimFit. In 16:9 mode, the Samsung was cutting off some of the picture at the bottom of the screen, I would say at least a good 1/4 of an inch was gone. It's like the TV expanded the screen size too far below what is visible. Is this something that can be corrected in the service menu, or is this simply how it is?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Matrix_Prime* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well I was all set to purchase the Samsung 3082, I was there at Best Buy, and then I looked jus to the right of that set at the LG SlimFit. In 16:9 mode, the Samsung was cutting off some of the picture at the bottom of the screen, I would say at least a good 1/4 of an inch was gone. It's like the TV expanded the screen size too far below what is visible. Is this something that can be corrected in the service menu, or is this simply how it is?



This is usually attributed to overscan. Too little or too much. It is almost always correctable in the SM. However, I would do my best to purchase a set that exhibits as little distortion as possible. Don't purchase a set on a bet that you can fix something that's wrong.


----------



## Matrix_Prime

okay, thanks. That's the problem though, I only have 4 options to choose from for a CRT HDTV in my area. Its either the Samsung 3080 Slimfit, the LG Slimfit, a Toshiba (forget the model number) that is $808 at Best But, or the Philips for $645 at Circuit City (which is only 720p).


I'm starting to get pretty annoyed that those are my only CRT HDTVs to choose from. Everything else in my area is either a Standard-def TV, or an LCD/Plasma.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Matrix_Prime* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> okay, thanks. That's the problem though, I only have 4 options to choose from for a CRT HDTV in my area. Its either the Samsung 3080 Slimfit, the LG Slimfit, a Toshiba (forget the model number) that is $808 at Best But, or the Philips for $645 at Circuit City (which is only 720p).
> 
> 
> I'm starting to get pretty annoyed that those are my only CRT HDTVs to choose from. Everything else in my area is either a Standard-def TV, or an LCD/Plasma.



There are a handful of online resellers trusted by many AVS members. Primarily Crutchfield and J&R. You might look them up and see what they're offering. Their shipping and in-house delivery costs are usually very competitive, and oftentimes free.


----------



## Ikabob

JustSC, You are v ery helpful to everyone and I, for one, appreciate the time you spend helping us and the expertise that you have . We are lucky to have you monitoring this board. Thank you VERY much! Ron


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ikabob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> JustSC, You are v ery helpful to everyone and I, for one, appreciate the time you spend helping us and the expertise that you have . We are lucky to have you monitoring this board. Thank you VERY much! Ron



WOW!










You, and everyone else, are more than welcome.


I feel very, very fortunate to be able to help here. A few years ago I was brand new to HD and home theater. I work in Flight Simulation, specifically displays and image generation, but I was a newbie at home AV.


I got started at the Home Theater Spot and learned so much there. I had a new Samsung 27" EDTV and I just soaked-up everything I read. They were so generous and helpful. Then I came here to AVS when I bought my 34" Sony. And then I got all kinds of help here too. So now in this thread it's all about giving back, and in the process I keep learning more and more.


Thanks so much for the kind words.


----------



## pinha_man

Hello guys, this is my first post here so I will try not to be a dumb noob










Well I was reading this incredibly helpful thread when I bumped into an url with some tips about align and assignment for the ws32z308p(european version number), my question is if there is such a helpful chapter for my model ws32z409p, i ask this because i've tried the factory presets of this model (ws32z308p) on my set and the geometry was badly distorted, so i've figured if there is such a document for my model. Thank you in advance.


----------



## KingSeph

Hi everyone I just got a new Samsung Slimfit 27' and the picture quality is great and no real geometry issues to speak of but there is one thing bugging me about the TV. I'm having an issue with the far left and right side of the screen being a lot blurrier compared to the text in the screens center, it almost seems like the pixels are more visible. I saw a previous post about this but I was wondering if you anyone could give me an explanation about this in some detail. Is this a fixable/semi-fixable issue that a tech can fix or this just a design flaw with the Slimfit technology? I really like the asthetic design of these Slimfits and really hope that there is something that can fix or at least improve this problem


Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## KueMan10

Another question concerning the TX-R3080WH....


Is there any way I could connect my PC to it? So as to play movies off my computer? I don't believe the televsion has a VGA input (someone please correct me if I'm wrong). So would there be another way to connect to my pc?


----------



## killbot1000

It does not have a vga input, I have the same tv (great tv by the way) what I did, was I went to my local computer store (local, not national chain, they will rape you in cables) and I got a DVI to HDMI cable, and it works great for me, no delay or anything, thats also assuming you have a DVI port on your graphics card, if not, A vga to DVI adapter may be Kosher


----------



## Ikabob

Killbot, if you have and really like the 3080 (and I liked it too), but how do you fix the problem of having the heads clipped off in the zoom 1 mode? Is it fixable through the SM? The 3082 has a shift down feature but unfortunately you have to reset the shift position every time you change the channel. Thanks.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KingSeph* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I just got a new Samsung Slimfit 27' and the picture quality is great and no real geometry issues to speak of but there is one thing bugging me about the TV. I'm having an issue with the far left and right side of the screen being a lot blurrier compared to the text in the screens center, it almost seems like the pixels are more visible. I saw a previous post about this but I was wondering if you anyone could give me an explanation about this in some detail. Is this a fixable/semi-fixable issue that a tech can fix or this just a design flaw with the Slimfit technology? I really like the asthetic design of these Slimfits and really hope that there is something that can fix or at least improve this problem
> 
> 
> Any help would be really appreciated.



This has to do with focus, and there's really nothing you can do about it.


This is common to all flat-screen tvs to one degree or another. If you picture the "gun" at the rear of the tube firing electrons at the screen, the closest spot on the face is the very center of the screen. With the older curved screens, the distance to the other parts of the face were equal because of the curvature. With flat screens, there's a disparity in distance between the center and the sides of the screen. The further fron the center the more focus gets degraded. Most users have elected to get used to it and it really doesn't take long before you don't even notice it.


----------



## zebras23

Has anyone had a problem getting the Harmony 880 to change inputs on the 3082? Mine won't do it.


----------



## Trashie

First, great thread. Lots of helpful advice in here.


Now my question: I have the TXR3080 model and I have for the most part been pretty happy with it. A majority of my usage is through a Xbox 360. A couple of issues:


#1. A bit of flicker when watching DVD's. Only noticeable during dark scenes. I've tried changing around the 360 display settings (480p, 720p, 1080i) to little effect.


#2. Shadow detail seems muddy. Dark greens/blues/browns/black are hard to make out. I've tried adjusting the color settings from the Picture menu with little luck.


I did correct some overscan issues before using the service menu (I wrote down my settings!) and tried to adjust the brightness from there as well. Any other suggestions?


----------



## justsc

I strongly recommend that you invest in a calibration dvd like Avia. This takes the guesswork out of trying to balance contrast, brightness, color, hue and sharpness on your own. These are put together by the pros and walk you through the process easily.


----------



## Trashie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I strongly recommend that you invest in a calibration dvd like Avia. This takes the guesswork out of trying to balance contrast, brightness, color, hue and sharpness on your own. These are put together by the pros and walk you through the process easily.



Thanks, justsc. I did a quick search on Amazon and I see two offerings: the AVIA you mentioned and Digital Video Essentail. From the descriptions, they seem pretty similar except the DVE item is $20 cheaper. Are there big differences between the two packages?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trashie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, justsc. I did a quick search on Amazon and I see two offerings: the AVIA you mentioned and Digital Video Essentail. From the descriptions, they seem pretty similar except the DVE item is $20 cheaper. Are there big differences between the two packages?



The Avia disc is much easier to navigate and use, and it offers helpful insights into the the different settings and why the adjustments are being recommended. The DVE disc is definitely solid, but somewhat dated. I'd say it's more for the hard core calibrators. If all this is old-hat for you then maybe DVE is the way to go. If you're somewhat new to this, then I recommend Avia, or even Sound & Vision's Home Theater Tuneup. It's put out by Sound & Vision magazine and is wonderful for those who've never tried this before. It has all the necessary test patterns but it's more oriented to newbies. It was my first calibration disc and I still use it from time to time - it has the best introduction of all of them.


----------



## bob151

I am interested in the TX-R3080WH, but reviews on other sites discuss major problems with bowing, blurriness, resolution and stuff. As a result, I am kinda hesitant. Is this bowing significant, or only bothering gamers where walls are most often a perfect 90 degrees? I just want to watch 16:9 content, HD broadcast and movies, no games.


So is it really that bad, what kind of percentages are we talking about here where the bowing rate is severe?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bob151* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am interested in the TX-R3080WH, but reviews on other sites discuss major problems with bowing, blurriness, resolution and stuff. As a result, I am kinda hesitant. Is this bowing significant, or only bothering gamers where walls are most often a perfect 90 degrees? I just want to watch 16:9 content, HD broadcast and movies, no games.
> 
> 
> So is it really that bad, what kind of percentages are we talking about here where the bowing rate is severe?



If your only option is this model, and your reseller has a good return policy, then you might give it a shot. Since it's an older model (TX-R), is this an open box or refurbed unit? If so, I'd leave it alone.


These units had more than their share of troubles. Bottom Line - don't touch it unless your reseller has a good return policy.


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

Is it me or is the customer support at Samsung not worth the breath you give them in explaining their downfalls with this TV? They give you the run around and never admit to their shotty televisions.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShaunoftheDead9* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it me or is the customer support at Samsung not worth the breath you give them in explaining their downfalls with this TV? They give you the run around and never admit to their shotty televisions.



Your experience runs counter to my own, and many others that have posted here before. And that's really unfortunate.


I would recommend that you try again to get another support person. You are correct that they can be reluctant to admit problems, but they are usually helpful in getting problems solved.


Try to give them another chance.


----------



## pinha_man

Well nobody answered my question so i assume that nobody knows, i thank anyway, however i have another question, my tv is kind of ghosty, nobody notices it with a first look but i've noticed it with time, does anyone know where is the service menu i can fix that?


P.S.: Its not a channel tuning problem since it shows this ghosts thru every video modes. Thanks in advance.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pinha_man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well nobody answered my question so i assume that nobody knows, i thank anyway, however i have another question, my tv is kind of ghosty, nobody notices it with a first look but i've noticed it with time, does anyone know where is the service menu i can fix that?
> 
> 
> P.S.: Its not a channel tuning problem since it shows this ghosts thru every video modes. Thanks in advance.



We know very little about the models you've cited. I never give out advice for SM adjustments on models I'm not familiar with. The SM is just too risky to guess what might work. That's probably why you got no responses. Here in the states the model numbers mean different things than they do internationally. Your model appears to be a 32" tv from the number, but I know that's how they describe a 30" widescreen internationally. But it's confusing enough for me to avoid making recommendations.


Ghosting is usually caused by setting Contrast too high. The first thing to do is avoid using the high contrast setting called Dynamic, or Vivid. The second thing to do is keep Contrast at or below 60%. Then, before going into the SM, I strongly recommend that you invest in a calibration dvd like Avia. Use the disc to give your set a proper calibration and then see if the ghosting has been mitigated. If not, then it might be time to discuss SM adjustments.


Cheers!


----------



## huberjgl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bob151* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am interested in the TX-R3080WH, but reviews on other sites discuss major problems with bowing, blurriness, resolution and stuff. As a result, I am kinda hesitant. Is this bowing significant, or only bothering gamers where walls are most often a perfect 90 degrees? I just want to watch 16:9 content, HD broadcast and movies, no games.
> 
> 
> So is it really that bad, what kind of percentages are we talking about here where the bowing rate is severe?




I'm happy with mine.


No HD gaming, just occasional PS2.

Mainly use the TV for watching TV, both HD and SD content.

There's a little distortion along the top of 4x8 SD content, but you don't notice it unless you focus on it.

Not near bad enough to warrant messing around in the SM.



Jerry


----------



## pinha_man

Thanks justsc i will follow your advice







.


----------



## TravistyOJ

Well, after finding out about the samsung slimfit sets, I found this thread and read through some of it. At first I was really disappointed, some people made it sound like this TV was total crap. But since I wanted a Xbox 360, and Best Buy had a package deal, I decided to see for myself. I gotta say, I love it!


I know there were focus and geometry problems with the 3079, and 3080, but my 3082 seems to look great. My thoughts are that this model seems to get such negative backlash because of the niche crowd here and the high standards you have. Don't get me wrong, there's no problem with that, but I think there are a lot of people out there who are pleased with this model that dont say anything. I know as soon as I post this someone will reply with "lucky you", but I think Samsung is finally starting to get some of the kinks out of their TVs. I think this is an awesome entry-level HD set.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravistyOJ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, after finding out about the samsung slimfit sets, I found this thread and read through some of it. At first I was really disappointed, some people made it sound like this TV was total crap. But since I wanted a Xbox 360, and Best Buy had a package deal, I decided to see for myself. I gotta say, I love it!
> 
> 
> I know there were focus and geometry problems with the 3079, and 3080, but my 3082 seems to look great. My thoughts are that this model seems to get such negative backlash because of the niche crowd here and the high standards you have. Don't get me wrong, there's no problem with that, but I think there are a lot of people out there who are pleased with this model that dont say anything. I know as soon as I post this someone will reply with "lucky you", but I think Samsung is finally starting to get some of the kinks out of their TVs. I think this is an awesome entry-level HD set.



Welcome to AVS!










And congrats on your new HD set.


One thing that folks need to remember is that those frequenting forums represent a very small percentage of consumers. Here we get the enthusiasts and those looking for answers. Of course, among those are folks trying to find a solution to a problem television. And again, this constitutes a very small demographic.


So, you are correct. The standards here are very high. But I think lately folks are beginning to see that Samsung has agressively attacked the issues that plagued the early SlimFit models and is now putting out a class HDTV. I submit that earlier versions were exceptional as well, but may have had higher failure rates than we see on the 3082s.


Cheers!


----------



## Matrix_Prime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravistyOJ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, after finding out about the samsung slimfit sets, I found this thread and read through some of it. At first I was really disappointed, some people made it sound like this TV was total crap. But since I wanted a Xbox 360, and Best Buy had a package deal, I decided to see for myself. I gotta say, I love it!
> 
> 
> I know there were focus and geometry problems with the 3079, and 3080, but my 3082 seems to look great. My thoughts are that this model seems to get such negative backlash because of the niche crowd here and the high standards you have. Don't get me wrong, there's no problem with that, but I think there are a lot of people out there who are pleased with this model that dont say anything. I know as soon as I post this someone will reply with "lucky you", but I think Samsung is finally starting to get some of the kinks out of their TVs. I think this is an awesome entry-level HD set.



Well that is good news. I'm personally thinking about going to pickup ths 3082 tonight myself. As I've stated in this thread, I've seen 2 models on display, one had pretty bad geometry and overscaling problems, and the other looked pretty flawless, though it did have minor geometry issues in the top and bottom corners with a small amount of curving. If I get it tonight, I'll let you know how it works out for me.


----------



## pinha_man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pinha_man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello guys, this is my first post here so I will try not to be a dumb noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I was reading this incredibly helpful thread when I bumped into an url with some tips about align and assignment for the ws32z308p(european version number), my question is if there is such a helpful chapter for my model ws32z409p, i ask this because i've tried the factory presets of this model (ws32z308p) on my set and the geometry was badly distorted, so i've figured if there is such a document for my model. Thank you in advance.



Well i've found the correspondent USA model of my tv set TX-S3082WH if anyone has the service manual for this set i would appreciate thanks.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pinha_man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well nobody answered my question so i assume that nobody knows, i thank anyway, however i have another question, my tv is kind of ghosty, nobody notices it with a first look but i've noticed it with time, does anyone know where is the service menu i can fix that?
> 
> 
> P.S.: Its not a channel tuning problem since it shows this ghosts thru every video modes. Thanks in advance.



Concerning this i have found something the "ghosts" increase im hdtv mode. Would appreciate some help, thanks.


----------



## Matrix_Prime

oh, and one more quick question, which I hope someone can answer for me before I go to look over this TV again. I have a Media Center PC, which is currently hooked to my TV via S-Video. Now despite the fact that the BestBuy.com website says that the 3082 does have an S-Video input, it does not. Now my PCs graphics card does have a DVI output, and I know I can get DVI to HDMI cables, so getting the video from the computer to the TV shouldn't be a problem. However, when you use the HDMI inputs on the TV, can you also use the RCA audio jacks to input sound as well at the same time, since DVI doesn't transmit audio, and my video card obviously doesn't output audio. I will have to run a cable from my PCs soundcard out to the TVs RCA audio jacks, but will this work when I use the DVI to HDMI cable at the same time?


----------



## Blackbelt Jones

So glad I found this thread.


We are having the "82" delivered tomorrow, and I couldn't be more excited (our first HD TV!!!). I also purchased the Samsung HD960 upconverting DVD player.


Question: I read somewhere that this TV's "native" resolution is 1080i. Does that mean that if you feed it a 720p signal, it will automatically upconvert to 1080i? i.e. what happens when you hook up an upconverting DVD player via HDMI and have the output set to 720P? Will it simply scale that image up yet again to 1080i? And, if so, does that mean I would be better off sending the 1080i signal out of the DVD Player?


I don't know what the common consensus is, but I feel 720p looks better (maybe because it is not interlaced it feels less "videoy," if that makes any sense).


There seems to be a lot of knowledgeable AV folks here... what setting would you recommend with an upconverting DVD player like the 960 for the best possible image?


Thanks!


----------



## Jazzledeans

Hello all..


I too own a SlimFit and I have two questions...(probably for JUSTSC cuz you seem to know about AV issues)


First off (less important to me): My remote control does not work!? Any suggestions? (yes the batteries work)


Secondly and more importantly: My tv has a real problem displaying dark images or scenes in movies and video games (Xbox 360 playback for both^). Images are too dark/shadowy and they lose a LOT of detail and when i crank up the contrast and/or brightness I get very little improvement in detail and a lot more cloudyness. I thought CRTs were supposed to boast better black levels? Which settings would you suggest?


any help is much appreciated


----------



## Matrix_Prime

well I picked up the 3082, and it has a few minor geometry problems, but a major problem I have encountered is hooking up my Upconversion DVD player to it using an HDMI cable. When I play a DVD, the audio is NOT synched to the video when I hook ethe player to the TV with the HDMI cable, but it IS synched up when I use standard RCA cables. Any ideas why? The Sony DVD player I have does have an A/V synch option, which you can set from 0 to 100 ms for delay, but setting this only makes the problem worse, not better. I need to set it to something like -10 or -20, but the player doesn't allow me to set it to a negative number. Is this a player issue or a TV issue?


----------



## Foulacy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jazzledeans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello all..
> 
> 
> I too own a SlimFit and I have two questions...(probably for JUSTSC cuz you seem to know about AV issues)
> 
> 
> First off (less important to me): My remote control does not work!? Any suggestions? (yes the batteries work)
> 
> 
> Secondly and more importantly: My tv has a real problem displaying dark images or scenes in movies and video games (Xbox 360 playback for both^). Images are too dark/shadowy and they lose a LOT of detail and when i crank up the contrast and/or brightness I get very little improvement in detail and a lot more cloudyness. I thought CRTs were supposed to boast better black levels? Which settings would you suggest?
> 
> 
> any help is much appreciated



Since you have an xbox360 go to the LIVE marketplace and download the NBALive2006 demo. in the demo under settings --> video settings there is a video calibration screen. You will see two "step ladders" of bricks going from black to white, as well as some color test patterns, you will only need the black to white bricks for setting your brightness and contrast. So, et your contrast first so that the whitest white brick does not bloom, while raising contrast is too high you will see the white brick esentially grow in size slightly as you increase contrast. Set this so that the brick does not bloom but is still a bright white. Next set your brightness so that you can just differentiate the darkest black brick from the next darkest brick. I usually bump my brightness a notch or two above this point. then go back and forth with these two settings, because they affect each other, until you've reached a desireable setting. Make sure to do this with the room lighting set at the point you do your most tv watching.


----------



## Matrix_Prime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Matrix_Prime* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well I picked up the 3082, and it has a few minor geometry problems, but a major problem I have encountered is hooking up my Upconversion DVD player to it using an HDMI cable. When I play a DVD, the audio is NOT synched to the video when I hook ethe player to the TV with the HDMI cable, but it IS synched up when I use standard RCA cables. Any ideas why? The Sony DVD player I have does have an A/V synch option, which you can set from 0 to 100 ms for delay, but setting this only makes the problem worse, not better. I need to set it to something like -10 or -20, but the player doesn't allow me to set it to a negative number. Is this a player issue or a TV issue?



anyone know?


----------



## TravistyOJ

Matrix_Prime,

(Sorry I would have quoted you, but it wont let me for some reason)


The 3082 does have S-Video, look on the front left side, there is a front panel with s-video and a/v jacks. As for DVI + Audio to HDMI, this seems like it would be a common problem, seems like someone would make a special HDMI cable that takes DVI video and Audio. I googled for it but couldnt find anything.


----------



## Blackbelt Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blackbelt Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question: I read somewhere that this TV's "native" resolution is 1080i. Does that mean that if you feed it a 720p signal, it will automatically upconvert to 1080i? i.e. what happens when you hook up an upconverting DVD player via HDMI and have the output set to 720P? Will it simply scale that image up yet again to 1080i? And, if so, does that mean I would be better off sending the 1080i signal out of the DVD Player?



OK, I found a partial answer to the above question, so I thought I'd share.







It is better off sending the TV its native HD resolution from your upconverting DVD player... so that only leaves one question...


What is the native resolution of the 3082? Sammys specs seem to indicate "1080i" in one place, and then, in the same PDF, it says "1080i/720p." Yikes! Anyone know which it actually is?


Thanks!!!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blackbelt Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, I found a partial answer to the above question, so I thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is better off sending the TV its native HD resolution from your upconverting DVD player... so that only leaves one question...
> 
> 
> What is the native resolution of the 3082? Sammys specs seem to indicate "1080i" in one place, and then, in the same PDF, it says "1080i/720p." Yikes! Anyone know which it actually is?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!



Yes and no, regarding native resolutions and upconverting players. Your set's native scanning rate is 1080i, and it also displays 480p (so to speak). In almost all cases it's best to send the signal to the tv that matches its native scanning rate. However, these upconverting players are strange beasts. I have an Oppo player with my Sony 34" crt set. I get much better picture quality if I set my Oppo to 720p. It all has to do with the Genesis/Faroudja chipset on the Oppo's DVI daughtercard, and its greatest strength is in its de-interlacing magic. So, by setting the Oppo to 720p I get all the magic. Even though my 1080i set will scale and re-interlace this signal, the "magic" is still there and the PQ is stunning. If I set my Oppo to 1080i I get jitter in the picture. If memory serves, I believe your upconverting player may have the Faroudja processor. If so, you might give 720p a chance and see what you think. As always, go with what looks best.


Cheers!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TravistyOJ* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Matrix_Prime,
> 
> (Sorry I would have quoted you, but it wont let me for some reason)
> 
> 
> The 3082 does have S-Video, look on the front left side, there is a front panel with s-video and a/v jacks. As for DVI + Audio to HDMI, this seems like it would be a common problem, seems like someone would make a special HDMI cable that takes DVI video and Audio. I googled for it but couldnt find anything.



Matrix_Prime & TravistyOJ,


The HDMI interface has been problematic for many manufacturers. I have read other posts here complaining about the audio challenges with Samsung's HDMI interface. There is no special DVI-HDMI cable that can help here. I recommend you take this question to the "DVD Players (Standard Def)" section of AVS and post this question there. I believe that will give you the best shot at solving this problem. If you do get a satisfactory answer, would you be so kind as to post it back here? This problem keeps cropping up and I don't believe we've ever seen the solution posted in this thread.


Chees!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Foulacy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since you have an xbox360 go to the LIVE marketplace and download the NBALive2006 demo. in the demo under settings --> video settings there is a video calibration screen. You will see two "step ladders" of bricks going from black to white, as well as some color test patterns, you will only need the black to white bricks for setting your brightness and contrast. So, et your contrast first so that the whitest white brick does not bloom, while raising contrast is too high you will see the white brick esentially grow in size slightly as you increase contrast. Set this so that the brick does not bloom but is still a bright white. Next set your brightness so that you can just differentiate the darkest black brick from the next darkest brick. I usually bump my brightness a notch or two above this point. then go back and forth with these two settings, because they affect each other, until you've reached a desireable setting. Make sure to do this with the room lighting set at the point you do your most tv watching.



A couple of suggestions when calibrating for Contrast & Brightness. I have found it's better to calibrate Brightness first - no real scientific explanation, just experience. When doing so, set Contrast to its mid-point first. Then calibrate Brightness. When calibrating for Contrast, set Brightness to its midpoint and then proceed. When finished, reset Brightness back to its calibrated value. Then go back to Brightness, with Contrast at its new calibrated value and recalibrate Brightness and see if your value is still correct. Do this for both a couple of times until you're satisfied.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jazzledeans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello all..
> 
> 
> I too own a SlimFit and I have two questions...(probably for JUSTSC cuz you seem to know about AV issues)
> 
> 
> First off (less important to me): My remote control does not work!? Any suggestions? (yes the batteries work)
> 
> 
> Secondly and more importantly: My tv has a real problem displaying dark images or scenes in movies and video games (Xbox 360 playback for both^). Images are too dark/shadowy and they lose a LOT of detail and when i crank up the contrast and/or brightness I get very little improvement in detail and a lot more cloudyness. I thought CRTs were supposed to boast better black levels? Which settings would you suggest?
> 
> 
> any help is much appreciated



For brightness and contrast please look to another post of mine this morning where I tried to piggyback on another poster's answer to you.


About the remote - your nest bet is to call Samsung. Sometimes there's a button sequence you can hit to "unlock" a fussy remote. Also, ask them if you have the correct model remote. If not, go to your reseller and demand a working remote.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pinha_man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Concerning this i have found something the "ghosts" increase im hdtv mode. Would appreciate some help, thanks.



Just try to have patience while waiting for your calibration dvd to arrive. I know it's hard to do.










In the meantime, set your tv to the "Custom" picture mode. For HD, set contrast to no more than 45, brightness to 55, color to its midpoint, Tint to its midpoint and sharpness to 30. See how this does. If you get no improvement we can explore turning off velocity scan modulation in the SM.


Good Luck!


----------



## Blackbelt Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes and no, regarding native resolutions and upconverting players. Your set's native scanning rate is 1080i, and it also displays 480p (so to speak). In almost all cases it's best to send the signal to the tv that matches its native scanning rate. However, these upconverting players are strange beasts. I have an Oppo player with my Sony 34" crt set. I get much better picture quality if I set my Oppo to 720p. It all has to do with the Genesis/Faroudja chipset on the Oppo's DVI daughtercard, and its greatest strength is in its de-interlacing magic. So, by setting the Oppo to 720p I get all the magic. Even though my 1080i set will scale and re-interlace this signal, the "magic" is still there and the PQ is stunning. If I set my Oppo to 1080i I get jitter in the picture. If memory serves, I believe your upconverting player may have the Faroudja processor. If so, you might give 720p a chance and see what you think. As always, go with what looks best.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Brilliant... thanks for the help Justsc. That unit does in fact have the Faroudja processor on it (I bought it for that reason). I will "A-B" it both ways (720p and let the TV upconvert / send the TV a 1080i) and see... I would love to capture some of that Faroudja processor magic.


----------



## pinha_man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just try to have patience while waiting for your calibration dvd to arrive. I know it's hard to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, set your tv to the "Custom" picture mode. For HD, set contrast to no more than 45, brightness to 55, color to its midpoint, Tint to its midpoint and sharpness to 30. See how this does. If you get no improvement we can explore turning off velocity scan modulation in the SM.
> 
> 
> Good Luck!




Thanks a lot for all your help justsc, i really have to wait for the dvd since i cant fix my problems even with your tips. Thanks again







.


----------



## orntar

pinha_man, is your problems similar to this...

http://www.orntar.net/monitor/fuji_003.jpg (warning - ~1.9 MB)


this is the finish shot after i got done configuring my 3082 with avia.


any one have some insight to this halo/bleed kind of effect? its really noticable in that shot, but in general viewing its tolerable, but stil noticable.


----------



## Matrix_Prime

one more quick question, how do you get into the service menu for the 3082, and once you are done, how do you get back out of it?


----------



## orntar

with set off -


MUTE, 1, 8, 2, POWER


all the settings are committed as you change them, POWER off then on to return to normal viewing. any setting for user brightness, cont, hue, etc, will be lost when you go into the service menu (it is for me anyhow)


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orntar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> with set off -
> 
> 
> MUTE, 1, 8, 2, POWER
> 
> 
> all the settings are committed as you change them, POWER off then on to return to normal viewing. any setting for user brightness, cont, hue, etc, will be lost when you go into the service menu (it is for me anyhow)



Please note that when you power back up after a stint in the SM, the tv defaults to Dynamic picture mode which has dangerous levels of Contrast. You'll want to go back to your optimal picture mode like Custom for instance. I believe other items get defaulted back to default mode - possibly Audio settings. Just take a look - but you do want to get away from Dynamic as soon as possible.


----------



## Matrix_Prime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Matrix_Prime & TravistyOJ,
> 
> 
> The HDMI interface has been problematic for many manufacturers. I have read other posts here complaining about the audio challenges with Samsung's HDMI interface. There is no special DVI-HDMI cable that can help here. I recommend you take this question to the "DVD Players (Standard Def)" section of AVS and post this question there. I believe that will give you the best shot at solving this problem. If you do get a satisfactory answer, would you be so kind as to post it back here? This problem keeps cropping up and I don't believe we've ever seen the solution posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> Chees!



Well, I actually found the solution to the problem myself. It seems that on the 3082, when you are using one of the HDMI inputs (like I was for my DVD player), and then switch the TV to another source while the HDMI input is still in use, this screws up the HDMI input. After you cycle back through the TV inputs to the HDMI input that the DVD player is connected to, there is an electronic "garble" and then the sound from the DVD can be heard again. It is during this garble that the audio and video become out of synch. This out of synch problem remains until you turn the TV off and then turn it back on.


Since you said this problem keeps cropping up, it doesn't look like it is the DVD player or the cable I'm using, but the HDMI input in the TV itself. I don't know the technical info behind the problem itself, but doing what I outlined above, both caused and solved the problem.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Matrix_Prime* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I actually found the solution to the problem myself. It seems that on the 3082, when you are using one of the HDMI inputs (like I was for my DVD player), and then switch the TV to another source while the HDMI input is still in use, this screws up the HDMI input. After you cycle back through the TV inputs to the HDMI input that the DVD player is connected to, there is an electronic "garble" and then the sound from the DVD can be heard again. It is during this garble that the audio and video become out of synch. This out of synch problem remains until you turn the TV off and then turn it back on.
> 
> 
> Since you said this problem keeps cropping up, it doesn't look like it is the DVD player or the cable I'm using, but the HDMI input in the TV itself. I don't know the technical info behind the problem itself, but doing what I outlined above, both caused and solved the problem.



This is good stuff.


It may not be the best trechnical solution, but it works, as you've demonstrated. That's what people need - something they can count on.


Nice Job!


----------



## Matrix_Prime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Please note that when you power back up after a stint in the SM, the tv defaults to Dynamic picture mode which has dangerous levels of Contrast. You'll want to go back to your optimal picture mode like Custom for instance. I believe other items get defaulted back to default mode - possibly Audio settings. Just take a look - but you do want to get away from Dynamic as soon as possible.



thanks, one more question, when in the service menu, what are people adjusting to help with the curved/bowing edges of the picture when the TV is in 4:3 mode? I see LOTS of options, and don't want to go messing with every thing. Some people on here said they have had some luck in fixing the problem, but just what exactly are they changing?


EDIT: The main problem my TV has, and all of these I have seen on display, is that they flare the picture out at the bottom left and right, with the bottom left being the worst. Is there a setting in the service menu that will help to adjust the bottom corners?


----------



## pinha_man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orntar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> pinha_man, is your problems similar to this...
> 
> http://www.orntar.net/monitor/fuji_003.jpg (warning - ~1.9 MB)
> 
> 
> this is the finish shot after i got done configuring my 3082 with avia.
> 
> 
> any one have some insight to this halo/bleed kind of effect? its really noticable in that shot, but in general viewing its tolerable, but stil noticable.



no, not quite, its like if those letters in your pic showed up with some transparent ones next to them in my case.


----------



## zrdb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Matrix_Prime* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> thanks, one more question, when in the service menu, what are people adjusting to help with the curved/bowing edges of the picture when the TV is in 4:3 mode? I see LOTS of options, and don't want to go messing with every thing. Some people on here said they have had some luck in fixing the problem, but just what exactly are they changing?
> 
> 
> EDIT: The main problem my TV has, and all of these I have seen on display, is that they flare the picture out at the bottom left and right, with the bottom left being the worst. Is there a setting in the service menu that will help to adjust the bottom corners?



I had a slimfit and I adjusted for this (and it didn't do a damn bit of good). Get into the service menu and open the deflection part of it and then WRITE DOWN ALL OF THE INITIAL SETTINGS FIRST-you'll notice all kinds of items like right corner, etc-don't be afraid to mess around with them-it's really a matter of trial and error for the most part, lots of the time it just requires a few klicks one way or the other, if you're lucky you might get a very noticeable improvement, after 2 hours of adjusting I only got about a 3% improvement-I took it back and got another hd crt tv.


----------



## Ianscloset

Hello Everyone,

1st time poster, long time lurker. I recentley purchased the Samsung 30" Slimfit HDTV (TXS3082W) last week at Best Buy, for the HD Adventure Deal and needed some help with this set. I am new to HD but am somewhat familiar with TV technology so bear with me. I picked this set up last monday, set it up last wens to my DVD player, 360 etc. Anyways, I callibrated the settings from out-of-the-box(Dynamic and all) using the THX test on SW:EPIII dvd, and thought that my picture looked great. However 3 hrs into using the set, while playing Call Of Duty 2 on the 360, the pic started to break up and then became staticy. I thought maybe it was loose cables, no luck. I turned it off/on, unplugged and even waited till next day, no luck, the screen was still distorted (think of the static when you first put on a VHS, the "snowy" effect all over). I switched through the inputs and the static was evident on all of them, so I knew that there was something wrong with the TV. I came on the boards and discovered that this tv is prone to burn in, especially with the out-of-the-box settings (Dynamic, High Contrast, etc.). I decided that I would change the settings just so I wouldnt risk further damage, and the static dissapeared! Now(a week later), the pic looks good, and I havent had any problems with static. I have noticed however that on either side of the tv, there a strips of "obvious" pixels, meaning the stand out from the rest of the tv. My bro and friends cant see them but I can DEFINATLEY spot them in certain areas. Now my question is this, What should I do??? The tv is still good under is 30 day waranty (and I also got the 4yr) so I could take it back can pick up a new one...but I am also aware of the various "other" problems (Geometry, bowing, etc.) people seem to be having with this tv, and since I cant see any problems with my set other then the pixels, I think my set is ok. I could take it back and get a set with a whole new set of problems. So maybe you guys could help me out...

1) What are these "obvious" pixels im seeing??? Is it just from having my initial contrast settings to high, which caused burn-in??? Is there a way to fix this problem???

2) Why is the tv prone to burn-in in the 1st place, its a tube-tv. I though only Plasmas and DLP could have burn-in.

3) My set also makes a quick "zapping" sound when I turn it on. It doesnt happen all the time and I am assuming its just the set warming up.


I apologize for my long post and my questions that probably are obvious to answer. I have been surfing this board for days and havent seemed to find the answers to my problems. Thank you ALL in advance.

Ian


----------



## KueMan10

Hey everyone... well I got my 3080 two days ago and I just finally got around to going back on the net again because I was quite busy with work and some good 'ol 360 action. And damn, does it look good! I am totally loving the set, and CoD2 looks pretty ****ing sweet (I've only downloaded the demo though, I'm going to get the actual game this week).


Anyways, I am extremely happy with the set so far, however there is some slight fading in picture towards the left side of the screen (is this what "bowing" is?). Anyways, I ordered the Avia disk, as I have seen JustSC recommend it time and time agin. Once I calibrate the set using the dvd will my fading issues be solved? Or is it a permanent problem with the set that can't be fixed? BTW, I only see it sometimes, it's weird. Well thanks for the help! Any feedback would be appreciated!


EDIT: also.. I think the picture looks better when the contrast is in the 60's. Why, justsc, should I keep it lower than that? thanks...


----------



## Matrix_Prime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zrdb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I had a slimfit and I adjusted for this (and it didn't do a damn bit of good). Get into the service menu and open the deflection part of it and then WRITE DOWN ALL OF THE INITIAL SETTINGS FIRST-you'll notice all kinds of items like right corner, etc-don'be afraid to mess around with them-it's really a matter of trial and error for the most part, lots of the time it just requires a few klicks one way or the other, if you're lucky you might get a very noticeable improvement, after 2 hours of adjusting I only got about a 3% improvement-I took it back and got another hd crt tv.



Thanks. I actually got mine to look rather good, especially after I figured out what each setting was doing. The main problem my TV had were the corners flaring out, which was easily adjustable. The sides of the 4:3 picture aren't perfectly straight, they still have a slight amount of wave to them, but it is MUCH better than it was when I opened the box and turned it on.


----------



## zrdb

Glad to help.


----------



## Blackbelt Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It all has to do with the Genesis/Faroudja chipset on the Oppo's DVI daughtercard, and its greatest strength is in its de-interlacing magic. So, by setting the Oppo to 720p I get all the magic. Even though my 1080i set will scale and re-interlace this signal, the "magic" is still there and the PQ is stunning.
> 
> Cheers!



Well, I gave it a whirl last night and your suggestion was dead on... using the Faroudja @ 720p on my HD960 and having the 82 upconvert to 1080i gave the best picture, with out a doubt... I saw the "magic"!!!


Now I am set to calibrate the 82, and I have a question as it pretains to the Faroudja... I know the Faroudja chip allows certain HDMI video settings. However, I want to send the cleanest, least processed signal possible (other than the upconverting, of course) to the 82. I saw that the Faroudja offered an "Edge Enhancement" (values 1-5), a "Sharpness" (values 1-5) and a Black (values on and off), among others . Would you suggest dropping those values down to "1" before calibrating the 82 via Avia or VE?


Thank you for your help!


----------



## Blackbelt Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *killbot1000* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> then what I did so that I dont notice any little details was I extended the screen 1 pixel too far on every edge (every edge is 1 pixel off the screen) it makes for a crisp, sharp edge, and I dont think im going to be missing those pixels!



This sounds like a great idea. By "extending the screen 1 pixel too far on every edge" did you expand the "V Amp" and the "H EH"?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blackbelt Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I gave it a whirl last night and your suggestion was dead on... using the Faroudja @ 720p on my HD960 and having the 82 upconvert to 1080i gave the best picture, with out a doubt... I saw the "magic"!!!
> 
> 
> Now I am set to calibrate the 82, and I have a question as it pretains to the Faroudja... I know the Faroudja chip allows certain HDMI video settings. However, I want to send the cleanest, least processed signal possible (other than the upconverting, of course) to the 82. I saw that the Faroudja offered an "Edge Enhancement" (values 1-5), a "Sharpness" (values 1-5) and a Black (values on and off), among others . Would you suggest dropping those values down to "1" before calibrating the 82 via Avia or VE?
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help!



Great news about the picture quality. Isn't it fantastic?


It's best to calibrate the tv rather than the player. I would start out by leaving the player's settings as you found them. I would definitely avoid adding any sharpness or edge enhancement - they're essentially the same thing. Your tv will add more than enough edge enhancement as it is. Leave the Black level settings on the player alone also. You should be able to get satisfactory blacks when using Avia to calibrate the tv. Remember, it's the tv you're calibrating. The dvd is the tool with which to do it. After getting the tv picture quality the way you like it, then mess with the player's settings if you feel you really need to do so. In that case I'd only be looking to the player to help with black level.


Good Luck!


----------



## pinha_man

Well, while waiting for my avia dvd i've been researching and digging some forums about my problem, and i was reading the ws32z308p service manual when it struck me... i think i have a focus problem, now the problem is where in the service menu are those options, if they exist of course... anyone? Thanks.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KueMan10* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Anyways, I am extremely happy with the set so far, however there is some slight fading in picture towards the left side of the screen (is this what "bowing" is?). Anyways, I ordered the Avia disk, as I have seen JustSC recommend it time and time agin. Once I calibrate the set using the dvd will my fading issues be solved? Or is it a permanent problem with the set that can't be fixed? BTW, I only see it sometimes, it's weird. Well thanks for the help! Any feedback would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> EDIT: also.. I think the picture looks better when the contrast is in the 60's. Why, justsc, should I keep it lower than that? thanks...



It's always good to hear that folks are happy with their purchase. It's kinda sad when I read bad reports because people get excited about a new HD set and the let down has got to be very difficult.


Your description of fading is a bit difficult to visualize. Are you referring to a geometry problem - lines not straight? Is the picture washing out kimd of like a washed out photo? If you could expand on your description is would be helpful. If you have a picture that'd be even better.


Avia can make a major difference. But I can't say for sure in this case until I understand the problem better.










Contrast Settings - First of all, there's no perfect setting. What may be good for me at 40 may be dismal on your set. Of all the user settings, Contrast is the one that can actually do your tv harm (burn-in or shorten the life of the phosphor). I'm assuming that the settings still go up to 100? So when I recommend, say 40, I'm referring to about 40% on the slider. If that's changed I need to know. Anyway, contrast can have a huge impact on picture quality (PQ). Contrast is actually "white level." Even though at very low settings the picture is too dark, it's because the whites have been reduced to something less white. At too high a level you get "blooming" where the white areas exceed their edges and bleed over into adjoining areas that are not white. So, you want to take Contrast to the point just before it blooms. This is best seen on the test pattern provided by Avia and others. It's very hard to set w/o such a reference. A setting of 60 is OK so long as you're not driving white too hard. It doesn't necessarily mean that whites have become too white, but that the whites have begun to take over surounding areas. If you see this then you need to back it off.


Please let me know how it goes after you try the Avia disc.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pinha_man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, while waiting for my avia dvd i've been researching and digging some forums about my problem, and i was reading the ws32z308p service manual when it struck me... i think i have a focus problem, now the problem is where in the service menu are those options, if they exist of course... anyone? Thanks.



Focus can be very difficult to adjust.


Before deciding the issue is focus, give the Avia disc a chance to make things right.


The most helpful focus adjustment is not in the SM, but inside the cover. There are usually two pots to adjust focus, one for coarse focus and one for fine focus. I don't recommend anyone taking the cover off of their sets, as the high and low voltage power supplies are too close, as are other elements that can give you a shock you really just don't want to ednure. If you can determine it really is a focus issue you need to place a service call. Let them take the risks.


Please advise how it goes with Avia.


----------



## KueMan10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's always good to hear that folks are happy with their purchase. It's kinda sad when I read bad reports because people get excited about a new HD set and the let down has got to be very difficult.
> 
> 
> Your description of fading is a bit difficult to visualize. Are you referring to a geometry problem - lines not straight? Is the picture washing out kimd of like a washed out photo? If you could expand on your description is would be helpful. If you have a picture that'd be even better.
> 
> 
> Avia can make a major difference. But I can't say for sure in this case until I understand the problem better.




Thanks for the help!! The picture is more a "washing out" type effect. Would that be geometry problems then? And it does not diminish the overall picture at all, but it is a tad annoying, and I probably wouldn't have even noticed if I never came to these forums. So is there anything I could do about it? Like going into the SM... or should I just hold off until I get the Avia dvd? Thanks!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ianscloset* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 1st time poster, long time lurker. I recentley purchased the Samsung 30" Slimfit HDTV (TXS3082W) last week at Best Buy, for the HD Adventure Deal and needed some help with this set. I am new to HD but am somewhat familiar with TV technology so bear with me. I picked this set up last monday, set it up last wens to my DVD player, 360 etc. Anyways, I callibrated the settings from out-of-the-box(Dynamic and all) using the THX test on SW:EPIII dvd, and thought that my picture looked great. However 3 hrs into using the set, while playing Call Of Duty 2 on the 360, the pic started to break up and then became staticy. I thought maybe it was loose cables, no luck. I turned it off/on, unplugged and even waited till next day, no luck, the screen was still distorted (think of the static when you first put on a VHS, the "snowy" effect all over). I switched through the inputs and the static was evident on all of them, so I knew that there was something wrong with the TV. I came on the boards and discovered that this tv is prone to burn in, especially with the out-of-the-box settings (Dynamic, High Contrast, etc.). I decided that I would change the settings just so I wouldnt risk further damage, and the static dissapeared! Now(a week later), the pic looks good, and I havent had any problems with static. I have noticed however that on either side of the tv, there a strips of "obvious" pixels, meaning the stand out from the rest of the tv. My bro and friends cant see them but I can DEFINATLEY spot them in certain areas. Now my question is this, What should I do??? The tv is still good under is 30 day waranty (and I also got the 4yr) so I could take it back can pick up a new one...but I am also aware of the various "other" problems (Geometry, bowing, etc.) people seem to be having with this tv, and since I cant see any problems with my set other then the pixels, I think my set is ok. I could take it back and get a set with a whole new set of problems. So maybe you guys could help me out...
> 
> 1) What are these "obvious" pixels im seeing??? Is it just from having my initial contrast settings to high, which caused burn-in??? Is there a way to fix this problem???



This is common on all flat screen sets, and more pronounced in SlimFit type sets. It's about focus. The gun at the back of the tube is trying to scan the screen by firing electrons at it, so to speak. The very closest spot on the screen is dead center. Now, if the screen were curved like older sets, the distances to the edges would be equidistant from the center. But on flat screen sets the edges are further away than the center, resulting in a small loss of focus. Plus, if it's widescreen the edges are even further away. And with the slimfit technology and the tube being even slimmer, the ratio of distance the electrons have to travel to the sides is greater, resuting in further loss of focus. As for me, I've gotten used to it, as most eventually do. If you cannot adjust to it then I'd consider getting a non-SlimFit type set.


> Quote:
> 2) Why is the tv prone to burn-in in the 1st place, its a tube-tv. I though only Plasmas and DLP could have burn-in.



Like Plasma sets, tube sets have phosphors and are prone to burn-in if static images are left on too long. DLP setes do not suffer burn-in. The problem isn't so much with the visible part of the picture. Rather, it has to do with the bars, either letterbox or pillarboxes (side bars). When you watch shows with the pillarboxes you need to know that what seems like black nothingness on the sides is actually being displayed as black. And if you watch 4:3 material most of the time you are risking burning-in black bars on the sides of your set. You need to balance your viewing with 4:3 and 16:9 material. At least a minimum of 60-70% of your viewing should fill the screen. This can be HD or using a stretch mode with SD.


> Quote:
> 3) My set also makes a quick "zapping" sound when I turn it on. It doesnt happen all the time and I am assuming its just the set warming up.



This is the degaussing circuit sounding-off. It doesn't happen all the time, just whenever the set detects the need. On my set it happens when it's been cold overnight.



> Quote:
> I apologize for my long post and my questions that probably are obvious to answer. I have been surfing this board for days and havent seemed to find the answers to my problems. Thank you ALL in advance.
> 
> Ian



These are all good questions. If you have more, go for it.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KueMan10* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!! The picture is more a "washing out" type effect. Would that be geometry problems then? And it does not diminish the overall picture at all, but it is a tad annoying, and I probably wouldn't have even noticed if I never came to these forums. So is there anything I could do about it? Like going into the SM... or should I just hold off until I get the Avia dvd? Thanks!



You think it could be the loss of focus at the edges that I've been addressing in a couple of other posts this morning (yes - it's actually still morning in CA)? Try looking at these other posts and see if it seems to fit what you see. If it's not that, then I come back to possibly excessive contrast and sharpness, which the Avia disc will help with.


Cheers!


----------



## orntar

is it similar to this?

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=687721 


there is a few pics for reference in that thread.


----------



## Hengist

Hi all,


I bought one of these Samsung 32" Slimfit HDTV's a couple of weeks ago from Comets, mainly to use with the Xbox 360. It also had a few geometry problems. After reading how to get into the service menu, from this thread, I've corrected these issues to a state that I can live with. I did have the engineer around also, who couldn't be bothered to adjust it, saying that in his opinion I'd done a pretty good job, considering the Slimfit design of the set, and I had 28 days to take it back for a refund if I wasn't satisfied (I got that bit in writing from him).


However, my question is... What does the Dynamic picture mode (as opposed to Standard, Custom, etc) setting in the regular menu do? I can't find anything about this in the so called manual, and my search skills here haven't turned anything up yet. Does it dynamically adjust the Contrast, Brightness, Colour levels etc, on the fly with regards to the input source?


Excuse what may be a simple question, but I've no idea what this Dynamic setting does. Can someone be so kind as to enlighten me?


----------



## orntar

i believe all they set is the four adjustable settings; contrast, brightness, color, hue.


i don't think dynamic is actually "dynamic". it sets the contrast to 100%, though, so most suggest changing that immediately.


i have mine set to custom and color mode to normal. contrast to 65, brightness to 57, color to 55, and hue 50. set with avia, although i don't have blue filter required for the color settings.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hengist* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I bought one of these Samsung 32" Slimfit HDTV's a couple of weeks ago from Comets, mainly to use with the Xbox 360. It also had a few geometry problems. After reading how to get into the service menu, from this thread, I've corrected these issues to a state that I can live with. I did have the engineer around also, who couldn't be bothered to adjust it, saying that in his opinion I'd done a pretty good job, considering the Slimfit design of the set, and I had 28 days to take it back for a refund if I wasn't satisfied (I got that bit in writing from him).
> 
> 
> However, my question is... What does the Dynamic picture mode (as opposed to Standard, Custom, etc) setting in the regular menu do? I can't find anything about this in the so called manual, and my search skills here haven't turned anything up yet. Does it dynamically adjust the Contrast, Brightness, Colour levels etc, on the fly with regards to the input source?
> 
> 
> Excuse what may be a simple question, but I've no idea what this Dynamic setting does. Can someone be so kind as to enlighten me?



The Dynamic picture mode is mostly for the showroom floor. With the bright lighting in showrooms, the manufacturers need a setting that will overcome the showroom bright lighting and glare. Otherwise, the tvs would look dark and gloomy and nothing would be sold. So, they've driven contrast, brightness, color and sharpness extraordinarily hard. It is also dynamic and there's an ambient light sensor in the tv that serves to make minor adjustments to the picture in changing light conditions (at least this has been true in the past models).


The first and best thing you can do for your tv is to immediately select another picture mode and adjust contrast downward. Excessive contrast can cause burn-in and shorten the life of the phosphors. the second best thing you can do for your tv is to invest in a calibration dvd like Avia and give your set a proper calibration. The results can be significant. After I calibrated my set the first time it looked so much better it was asif I had a new tv - and I watched all my dvds over again.


----------



## Hengist

Thanks orntar & justsc for the replies and the advice.


----------



## DerekTimothy

I've been reading through this thread quite intently for about an hour now. I just got my 3082 a few days ago, and have been enjoying it so far. I have been looking through this thread specifically because...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...My set also makes a quick _*zapping*_ sound when I turn it on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the degaussing circuit sounding-off. It doesn't happen all the time, just whenever the set detects the need. On my set it happens when it's been cold overnight.
Click to expand...


I've actually been scratching my head for a way to describe my problem. I had been calling it "clicking" but _zapping_ works well. My set does this - but not just when I turn it on. Seldomly, but often once it starts, my set will _ZAP_ while I'm watching it and its been on for a few moments - or much later, after viewing for 30+ minutes. I'm watching through some inexpensive rabbit ears, but the _zapping_ happens on both HD and regular analog channels. I even managed to switch inputs once when it _zapped_ and it zapped again, once or twice, on a blank gray input screen.


So far the set NEVER does it when I'm watching DVD's or playing video games through the S-video input. I can't figure why it would behave differently like that.


I hadn't thought of it being a degause _zap_, but that makes sense. BUT the problem is, why would my set just randomly _zap_ itself like that? Surely it can't suddenly need to degause three times after its been on for 22 minutes.


I used the instructions in this thread to access the SM. I haven't done anything in there yet, but is there a setting I can fiddle with to stop the degause _zap_ping? Should I be calling CircuitCity tomorrow morning?


Any help or suggestions will be *much* appreciated.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DerekTimothy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I hadn't thought of it being a degause _zap_, but that makes sense. BUT the problem is, why would my set just randomly _zap_ itself like that? Surely it can't suddenly need to degause three times after its been on for 22 minutes.
> 
> 
> I used the instructions in this thread to access the SM. I haven't done anything in there yet, but is there a setting I can fiddle with to stop the degause _zap_ping? Should I be calling CircuitCity tomorrow morning?
> 
> 
> Any help or suggestions will be *much* appreciated.



Congrats on the new set and welcome to AVS!










The zapping/popping really drove me nuts with my Samsung set.


I swear it even happened at night when the set was actually powered off, but in stand-by mode. It would wake me up a number of times at night. I have no idea why it does this beyond the customary degauss at power-up.


I know of no SM setting to shut-off the zapping. If it's truly the degaussing circuit, you don't want it defeated.


----------



## DerekTimothy

So...


You think if it's zapping and popping three and four times in a row, 5 minutes after I've had it on and am watching it, it's actually *needing* to degause?


Would humidity have an influence? We haven't been running the AC yet, so it's been about 80 in our apartment, with a relatively high humidity, this past week...


It isn't possible that the degause circuit is firing mistakenly?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DerekTimothy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So...
> 
> 
> You think if it's zapping and popping three and four times in a row, 5 minutes after I've had it on and am watching it, it's actually *needing* to degause?
> 
> 
> Would humidity have an influence? We haven't been running the AC yet, so it's been about 80 in our apartment, with a relatively high humidity, this past week...
> 
> 
> It isn't possible that the degause circuit is firing mistakenly?



Given all the info, it does not sound normal, or reasonable - if it's the degaussing circuit or anything else. Humidity can easily make a difference, but not to the tune of all the pops you're getting. On my Sony set the degaussing circuit really only (audibly) sounds-off when it's been cold overnight.


I'd contact the manufacturer.


----------



## DerekTimothy

The ZAP happened once today while using the S-video DVD input...


Samsung Customer Service is having a service rep guy call me this week to come out and look at it. Now I just hafta cross my fingers that the 3082 actually makes the ZAP sound when he's here to look at it...


And if he doesn't repair it, I suppose I'll hafta go through the hassle of borrowing another mini-van and going back to CircuitCity to exchange it...


----------



## pinha_man

Still waiting for avia but solved most of the ghosts problem in normal mode tv with swr_gain or svw_gain in video adjust (i think i'm writing the name wrong LOL) it was set to 45 but on 0 the majority of the ghost disapeared. in HD that problem still exists (very badly)... just updating my adventure calibrating my set








i hope that after callibration with avia the thing improves


----------



## spykes424

my 3082 set has a beautiful picture. but lately when i'm watching it has been popping/flickering. i'll be watching regulary, then the image will go black and the screen will "pop" (sounds like that) and then a second later the image stretches to fit (like when you turn a tv on/off) and it's fine. it's done this 5 times in the last 2 days. defective maybe? anyone else having this problem?


----------



## DerekTimothy

Sounds similar to my problem. Although, when my set _zaps_, the whole event is over in about half a second.


Otherwise you described exactly what my set does. Based on this thread, my guess is that the degause is firing. I have a service tech coming out to look at it this week.


----------



## spykes424

yeah im sure its the same problem. im still under best buys 30 day warranty.. should i take it back and exchange it? or call a service tech out?


----------



## Ntruder

I have a question that maybe someone here can help with. First, I apologize if this has been covered already. I've read about the first 15 pages of this thread, but I don't think I can cover all 43.


I have the Slimfit 3079, and my friend has the newer 3080 (with the speakers on the bottom) and we both have the same issue that I'm about to explain.


I play Xbox 360 on this Samsung AND on my Dell 2005FPW 20.1" widescreen computer monitor. It seems like the picture of the game is too large for the TV screen. I lose about a half inch of picture on each side of the screen. I'll give you some examples. Observe the pictures below. (These are photoshopped simulated pictures, not actual screenshots, but they are a very accurate representation)



First, the full image, as displayed through X360 VGA cable, 1365x768 resolution on my Dell 2005FPW 20.1" widescreen monitor. This is how Ghost Recon SHOULD look. Observe carefully the position of the blue border.










Next, an approximation of Ghost Recon on my Samsung SlimFit, component cables, BOTH 720p and 1080i resolution. Notice in particular the portion of the blue border that is visible. **There is actually LESS of the border visible on the TV, I did not crop the photo enough**










Another example, Dell monitor, from Oblivion this time, focus on the compass and health bars, relative to the bottom of the screen










And now what it looks like on the Samsung:










Is there a fix for this? Maybe in the service menu? (I just got instructions on accessing the service menu) Its not a huge deal, but I worry that some games may have important HUD information down around the edges, and I'll be losing it. Other than this, and the audio/video/optical out being useless, I love the TV. The HD picture is great, and the picture on the newer 3080 version is even better.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pinha_man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Still waiting for avia but solved most of the ghosts problem in normal mode tv with swr_gain or svw_gain in video adjust (i think i'm writing the name wrong LOL) it was set to 45 but on 0 the majority of the ghost disapeared. in HD that problem still exists (very badly)... just updating my adventure calibrating my set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope that after callibration with avia the thing improves



I have one more suggestion.


All manufacturers include an edge enhancement feature called Velocity Scan Modulation (SVM). Some allow for this to be adjusted in the user menu, others in the SM. Samsung has it in the SM.


The SVM setting in the SM can be found in Video Adjust 2 menu. It's called VM LEVEL and its default value is either "2" or "3." I recommend that you edit the value to "1" or "0." Then see if it helps with the ghosting. Many, many calibrators turn off SVM as a matter of habit. I tend to like a little.


Best of Luck!


----------



## Ntruder

As a follow up to my previous post (with the pretty X360 pictures) I went into the service menu and made some corrections. I now have the entire image displayed perfectly on the screen, no visible geometry errors whatsoever. I'm very happy.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ntruder* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> As a follow up to my previous post (with the pretty X360 pictures) I went into the service menu and made some corrections. I now have the entire image displayed perfectly on the screen, no visible geometry errors whatsoever. I'm very happy.



Great work!










If you feel compelled to do so, please consider posting the names, original values and new values of the changed settings.


Cheers!


----------



## pinha_man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have one more suggestion.
> 
> 
> All manufacturers include an edge enhancement feature called Velocity Scan Modulation (SVM). Some allow for this to be adjusted in the user menu, others in the SM. Samsung has it in the SM.
> 
> 
> The SVM setting in the SM can be found in Video Adjust 2 menu. It's called VM LEVEL and its default value is either "2" or "3." I recommend that you edit the value to "1" or "0." Then see if it helps with the ghosting. Many, many calibrators turn off SVM as a matter of habit. I tend to like a little.
> 
> 
> Best of Luck!



Yup, svm thats the name of the tweak, that's what i played with, but in my SM it's on video adjust 4 probably because its an european set. avia arrives tomorrow let's see how it will do.


----------



## ShmoeTheHo

Hello -- long time, first time poster.


After several months of "testing" the SlimFit in my bedroom before my move to an apt, it's finally in it's true home.


Now, my girlfriend's gamecube/nintendo 64 whenever hooked up to the RCA inputs, both come up black and white. Almost as if something is interfering with the signal.


Note I haven't tried anything else with an RCA input, but the fact that its occurring on both systems, on all video inputs leads me to believe its an issue with the tv.


Anyone have anything similar happen to them?


Thanks in advance for any help guys.


----------



## iatoolie

I have the new 30" Slimfit TV . . . anyone have any recommendations on a DVD player? I'm debating getting either an upconverting player and running it through HDMI or just a decent progressive scan player (possibly recorder) and running it through component cables. Has anyone switched from a progressive scan player to an upconverting one and noticed a significant difference on their Slimfit HDTV?


FYI: My current DVD player is an older PS2 (no progressive scan for movies) through component.


Thanks!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iatoolie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the new 30" Slimfit TV . . . anyone have any recommendations on a DVD player? I'm debating getting either an upconverting player and running it through HDMI or just a decent progressive scan player (possibly recorder) and running it through component cables. Has anyone switched from a progressive scan player to an upconverting one and noticed a significant difference on their Slimfit HDTV?
> 
> 
> FYI: My current DVD player is an older PS2 (no progressive scan for movies) through component.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I switched from a PS player to an upconverting player. My PS player did a fine job, but when I got my HD set I wanted to see if an upconverting player might better take advantage of the added resolution. I started with the Samsung HD850, but it crushed blacks, meaning the anything close to black, like grey, was as black as black can be. Totally devoid of dark details. Then I learned about the Oppo player here on AVS. What an incredible player. It has a state-of-the-art Faroudja/Genesis chipset that really does right by dvds, and it does well at upconversion too. To learn more, go to the Standard Definition DVD Player section here at AVS. It clearly makes a significant difference.


----------



## acrappa

Hello, this is my first post on AVSForum.


I bought a 30" Samsung Slimfit HDTV (TXS3082) last week and have really enjoyed it. However, the other night I put Terminator 2 Extreme Edition into my DVD player and noticed some problems with the image being cropped. I noticed it during the scene where Arnold is scanning the bikers in the bar, right at the beginning of the movie. I can't link it since I am a new user, but here is the address to the picture from the scene: members(dot)cox(dot)net(slash)acrappa(slash)t2dvd(dot)jpg. The letters on both ends of the screen were being cutoff, and all that I could see were incomplete words.


I hooked up a second DVD player to see if it was my player or the TV, and the issue persisted, so I knew it was the TV. My girlfriend then told me that she had noticed this happening with TV DVDs, as their credits at the bottom of the screen at the beginning of the shows were sometimes being cutoff. After looking around online, I stumbled upon this thread and found the instructions on accessing the service menu (page 5 of this thread) to adjust the overscan so that the whole picture is displayed. I began to play around with only these settings: V-AMP, V-SHIFT, H-AMP, and H-SHIFT.


No matter what I do, I cannot get the word "transport" from the T2 scene to be displayed completely on the screen. I can get maybe TRANSPO and half an R, but that's all. Content with getting CRITERIA's area displayed, I figured this was good enough for me. When I went back to watching 4:3 TV channels, the picture was no longer centered, the black gaps on the sides were uneven, and the picture curved like a "J" at the bottom of the image. So I went back and tweaked the settings more. And then again. And again. Now no matter what I do to make one image look right, when I switch to DVD or to TV again, the other looks wrong.


I just want to get everything back to how it was before all of this. If some of the image is cutoff in order to have everything else look right and balanced, it's fine with me. I'm just getting too frustrated adjusting these settings. Does anyone know the default values of these four settings or have any tips on getting my TV to look normal again?


----------



## zrdb

I'll bet you didn't write the starting values down-did you? If so good luck cause you're gonna need it.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acrappa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I just want to get everything back to how it was before all of this. If some of the image is cutoff in order to have everything else look right and balanced, it's fine with me. I'm just getting too frustrated adjusting these settings. Does anyone know the default values of these four settings or have any tips on getting my TV to look normal again?



I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## KoRn

Ouch. I just dont understand why people wont learn to snap pics of there sm setting or write them down before they go ape in there with it. You pretty much messed your tv up bud because there are no defaults. Each tv has there own unique values. Be glad you only messed with those settings and not others. Either take it back or get a tech in there to try and help out. But if you take it back. Im going to put a guilt trip on you. Because 9 times out of 10 there going to sell it as an open box. Of course you get the discount but you get a jacked up tv to boot from someone messing around in the sm. Thats why I would never EVER buy a display or an open box because of people going into the sm and messing there tv up.


----------



## Quexex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acrappa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello, this is my first post on AVSForum.
> 
> 
> I just want to get everything back to how it was before all of this. If some of the image is cutoff in order to have everything else look right and balanced, it's fine with me. I'm just getting too frustrated adjusting these settings. Does anyone know the default values of these four settings or have any tips on getting my TV to look normal again?




heh I did the same thin with my 419 (european model) it will take time and understanding to get it back as each of the settings have an effect on the other settings which are then offset by other settings depending on the source.


Got mine back to a reasonable level after about 2 hrs of messing.


----------



## Ntruder

It shouldn't be that tough to correct. Just go to a setting, remember its value, and move it up and down, depending on which way it corrects the picture. Then move to the next setting, move it up and down depending on what it does. Get everything straight and lined up, extend the H-amp and V-amp slightly so you cut off the very edge of the screen, and you'll have a sharp edge rather than crooked. Go through the whole "deflection" list a few times, try it watching different inputs, etc.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KoRn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ouch. I just dont understand why people wont learn to snap pics of there sm setting or write them down before they go ape in there with it. You pretty much messed your tv up bud because there are no defaults. Each tv has there own unique values. Be glad you only messed with those settings and not others. Either take it back or get a tech in there to try and help out. But if you take it back. Im going to put a guilt trip on you. Because 9 times out of 10 there going to sell it as an open box. Of course you get the discount but you get a jacked up tv to boot from someone messing around in the sm. Thats why I would never EVER buy a display or an open box because of people going into the sm and messing there tv up.



You da man!


While I now take a hard line with those who go into the SM like a bull in a china shop, I do feel for them. I wish forums would be less free with information on how to access SMs and tweak settings. Newbies tend to get the notion that it's no big deal, and go in there with no plan at all, failing to record default values.


I used to try to work with these guys and walk them through trying to fix their sets. But I have found that the same types that mess things up initially go on to repeat their mistakes and continue to disrespect the SM. So now, as above, I just wish them luck.


----------



## Betrarn

Hello,


I'm a newbie here, but I've been interested in AV stuff for what feels like a very long time (when I was 11 years old, my favorite part of any Sunday paper was the Best Buy Catalogue







).


I'm looking to buy a Samsung TX-R3080WH, my first HDTV, and have a couple of questions.


1) Does this model have HDMI inputs? I have read conflicting information on different websites.


2) Can anyone who lives in Oregon comment on the level of service provided by Samsung in this part of the country? From reading through the thread, I'm getting the idea that there is an excellent chance I'll require a repair person to come out and fix it at some point (even with having access to the SM myself, as well as an Avia DVD)


3) Do geometry issues vary with the signal or input the TV is using?


3) Lastly, if you own the set, are you truly happy with it right now? There are geometry issues with the cheap SDTV flat CRT that I currently own, but after a while I learned to ignore them, so that's not a big deal to me.


Thanks for any help all of you can provide.


----------



## pinha_man

Hi again guys, well i have the avia dvd but i would like to ask you all a favor, i've tweaked the geometry of my tv thru SM, however i would like if possible to some of you to share with me your deflection tweaks values, i ask this because i've tweaked those values the best i could but i would like to compare with another adjustments so i can give the best calibration to my set with avia (mainly on corners and side issues). The european model is ws-32z409p and i belive that the USA equivalent is TX-S3082WH, post them here or just send them thru pm. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JungleJim

The 3080 is $100 more than the 3082 at BB. Does anyone know why it costs more? I thought the 3082 offerred more features?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pinha_man* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi again guys, well i have the avia dvd but i would like to ask you all a favor, i've tweaked the geometry of my tv thru SM, however i would like if possible to some of you to share with me your deflection tweaks values, i ask this because i've tweaked those values the best i could but i would like to compare with another adjustments so i can give the best calibration to my set with avia (mainly on corners and side issues). The european model is ws-32z409p and i belive that the USA equivalent is TX-S3082WH, post them here or just send them thru pm. Thanks in advance.



Just FYI - each set will have unique values, even those with the same model numbers. It's because these are analog tvs, and each set is given a cursory calibration at the factory in final test. These calibrations do not involve plugging in a standard list of values, but rather each one is eyeballed and values are input for how the set performs against test patterns. Being analog, each set will have it's own unique values. There's no harm in trying someone's else's settings, just don't be disappointed if they don't help. Also keep in mind that each set has been further calibrated in someone's home and their lighting and viewing conditions may be very different from your own, resulting in settings that may look much worse on your set.


Just stuff to consider as you explore other's settings.


Cheers and Good Luck.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JungleJim* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 3080 is $100 more than the 3082 at BB. Does anyone know why it costs more? I thought the 3082 offerred more features?



This is weird.


The only real difference I see is that the 3080 has speakers on the bottom and the 3082 has them on the sides. The 3080 is from the TX-R series while the 3082 is from the newer TX-S series. Samsung recommends a minimum MSRP of $799 for both sets, so I have no idea why BB would want more cash for the older 3080.


Good Luck!


----------



## zrdb

I'll let you in on a little secret-I work for BB and they are greedy sobs-that's why the price incongruitys.


----------



## pinha_man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just FYI - each set will have unique values, even those with the same model numbers. It's because these are analog tvs, and each set is given a cursory calibration at the factory in final test. These calibrations do not involve plugging in a standard list of values, but rather each one is eyeballed and values are input for how the set performs against test patterns. Being analog, each set will have it's own unique values. There's no harm in trying someone's else's settings, just don't be disappointed if they don't help. Also keep in mind that each set has been further calibrated in someone's home and their lighting and viewing conditions may be very different from your own, resulting in settings that may look much worse on your set.
> 
> 
> Just stuff to consider as you explore other's settings.
> 
> 
> Cheers and Good Luck.



Yes i understand all that i would only like some other configuration so i could compare to mine before i start calibrating with avia just to make sure that my configuration is the best for my set. I have the default that came with the tv, my own and i would like a third one then i woul compare and play with those 3 to get a perfect one.


----------



## vdubbia

fyi, there was a recent sale at BB for the 3082 w/ xbox 360 purchase... TV rang up for $449... had to buy an XBOX 360 Bundle w/ an extra controller and a game... total was $949 + tax. Was going to sell the XBOX to get the TV for net $449 + tax, but after seeing the game on this TV, that is not going to happen... still an excellent deal, though.


----------



## vdubbia

also one more thing... on the left hand side of the screen when there is a high contrast of white on black (or vice versa...) I can see a vertical band of RGB on the black in the image... it's very faint, and seems to be intermittent. Is this something that I can fix via the service menu? On more level contrast shots, the picture is dead on, it's almost like the glass on the screen is refracting the light an breaking it out into the spectrum... tough to describe... this is the 3082.


EDIT: here's a pic:


----------



## DerekTimothy

Hey, *ShmoeTheHo*...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShmoeTheHo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Now, my girlfriend's gamecube/nintendo 64 whenever hooked up to the RCA inputs, both come up black and white. Almost as if something is interfering with the signal.
> 
> 
> Note I haven't tried anything else with an RCA input, but the fact that its occurring on both systems, on all video inputs leads me to believe its an issue with the tv.



What if you hook up a DVD player (or VCR) through a different RCA cable? What if you hook up the N64/GC through S-video?



------------


Hey, *acrappa*...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acrappa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...After looking around online, I stumbled upon this thread and found the instructions on accessing the service menu (page 5 of this thread) to adjust the overscan so that the whole picture is displayed. I began to play around with only these settings: V-AMP, V-SHIFT, H-AMP, and H-SHIFT.



Did you also bookmark, or download, the linked PDF file with instructions for which settings change what? That file has been a *great* help to me while tweaking in the service-menu.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acrappa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...No matter what I do, I cannot get the word "transport" from the T2 scene to be displayed completely on the screen. I can get maybe TRANSPO and half an R, but that's all. Content with getting CRITERIA's area displayed, I figured this was good enough for me. When I went back to watching 4:3 TV channels, the picture was no longer centered, the black gaps on the sides were uneven, and the picture curved like a "J" at the bottom of the image. So I went back and tweaked the settings more. And then again. And again. Now no matter what I do to make one image look right, when I switch to DVD or to TV again, the other looks wrong.
> 
> 
> I just want to get everything back to how it was before all of this.



Isn't there a "reset" option in the service-menu? Mine has one, but I've never hit it to see what it does.


I have a question about the scene from T2. If you play it in a DVD application on your PC, and set the window size _not_ to full screen, *then* can you see the "RT" from "transport"? I'm asking, because I'm wondering if you're straining to see a part of the image that isn't actually there.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acrappa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If some of the image is cutoff in order to have everything else look right and balanced, it's fine with me. I'm just getting too frustrated adjusting these settings. Does anyone know the default values of these four settings or have any tips on getting my TV to look normal again?



What I would do is put in something with some nice static images to help you set the TV by. For instance, my wife's copy of "Finding Nemo" has a THX Optimizer in the "set up" menu of the DVD. I use that. It has a few slides with rectangles or lots of horizontal/vertical bars.


Let me tell you the steps that work for me. FIRST, I adjust the V-AMP and H-AMP down, so that the screen is actually smaller than the set allows. Then I follow the service-menu instructions, in the PDF file linked earlier in this thread...


1. Adjust the BOW and ANGLE settings so that the very center of the image (hopefully you have a THX optimizer or something with straight vertical lines) is straight up and down. Don't worry about the very tips - just get the center line straight for the most part.


2. Adjust the H-PAR and H-TRAP so that the lines on the left and ride sides of the screen are straight. Again, don't worry about the very tips on top or bottom - just get the far left and right lines to be pretty straight.


3. Adjust the UPPER CORNER and LOWER CORNER settings to get the tips of the lines to be straight - or as close to straight as you can get 'em. It isn't going to be *extremely perfect* - just work to get things as straight as they will go for that setting, following this general order.


4. Adjust the V-LIN and V-SC settings so that the space between horizontal lines is even - so that the screen isn't "squished" towards the bottom, or top.



After following these steps, I take a few of my own steps. I center the screen as best I can, using something off of the DVD I'm using to "optimize" my set (using the V-SHIFT and H-SHIFT settings). THEN, I adjust the V-AMP and H-AMP controls to push the edges off the ends, because usually the very edges of the screen are still a little bit curvy, compared to the rest of the image that now looks good based on my tweaking.


Now, you should be more or less done. The last thing I usually end up forced to do is to go out of the "deflection" menu and into whichever Video menu contains the "4x3 POSITION" setting, and I'll adjust that to further tweak the centering of non-widescreen images. Then I'm done.


Remember, after turning the TV off and back on, ALL of the color/contrast settings are reset to factory, so immediately turn off dynamic mode and tweak your settings to the way you want them. Write these numbers down, because everytime you access the service-menu you'll lose your settings.


Hopefully my description of what I do will help you! Ask more questions if it doesn't...


----------



## mojotaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShmoeTheHo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello -- long time, first time poster.
> 
> 
> After several months of "testing" the SlimFit in my bedroom before my move to an apt, it's finally in it's true home.
> 
> 
> Now, my girlfriend's gamecube/nintendo 64 whenever hooked up to the RCA inputs, both come up black and white. Almost as if something is interfering with the signal.
> 
> 
> Note I haven't tried anything else with an RCA input, but the fact that its occurring on both systems, on all video inputs leads me to believe its an issue with the tv.
> 
> 
> Anyone have anything similar happen to them?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help guys.




Please if you find the fix for that please let me know too.


when i use my component cables i get color, but when i use the rca cables i get black and white. tried it with my ps2 and xbox, i get the same thing


----------



## missashleighb

I purchased the 3079 from Circuit City at the end of February. As of June 1, the set wouldn't turn on at all. The LCD light worked, but no power. 3 and a half weeks later after countless near-daily calls to Samsung, and I still have no answers. It's not like I live in the 'burbs, either. I'm in Manhattan, where there should be plenty of repair people and replacement TVs.


This experience has ensured that Samsung has lost my business for life. It's bad enough that the thing broke, but to get the runaround for a month with no progress is beyond frustrating. I filed a complaint with the BBB, and hope that will help. Any suggestions of where to go from here?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *missashleighb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I purchased the 3079 from Circuit City at the end of February. As of June 1, the set wouldn't turn on at all. The LCD light worked, but no power. 3 and a half weeks later after countless near-daily calls to Samsung, and I still have no answers. It's not like I live in the 'burbs, either. I'm in Manhattan, where there should be plenty of repair people and replacement TVs.
> 
> 
> This experience has ensured that Samsung has lost my business for life. It's bad enough that the thing broke, but to get the runaround for a month with no progress is beyond frustrating. I filed a complaint with the BBB, and hope that will help. Any suggestions of where to go from here?



That's really unfortunate, to say the least.


As you'll see in this thread, many have had great experiences with their Samsung sets, and others have been very disappointed. I find this holds true for all manufactured sets whether it's Samsung, Sony or whatever. There'll always be lemons and there'll always be useless support types.


What to do? Try not to let this experience steer you away from finding a good HD set. If Samsung has left too bad a taste in your mouth, try another brand. Other reputable brands are Sony, Toshiba, Panasonic, JVC, etc. Look around and ask questions.


Best of Luck!


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

I've been fighting them for the last 20 days about the exchange they have promised for my set. No one at Samsung knows what they are doing.


----------



## justsc

This is so not like what most of the experiences have been lately with Samsung service. What I'm used to reading is how helpful Samsung has been. So this is troubling to say the least. Be sure to record the date and time of all calls with Samsung. If you get this kind of dis-service again please ask for a Supervisor and share your experience with them.


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

I've been through everyone there and still no answers. I track my service on their website and it states on both the "My Support" and the "Self Repair Tracking" links that I am going to receive an exchange on my 3079, but when I talk to anyone and everyone at Samsung they have no clue on what is going on. They keep sending me into directions that lead to deadends. It's very tiresome.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShaunoftheDead9* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been through everyone there and still no answers. I track my service on their website and it states on both the "My Support" and the "Self Repair Tracking" links that I am going to receive an exchange on my 3079, but when I talk to anyone and everyone at Samsung they have no clue on what is going on. They keep sending me into directions that lead to deadends. It's very tiresome.



You may have inadvertently saturated the the various service providers at Samsung. It's customary that every call is recorded and all details are entered into their IT systems. If one makes many calls to many different CSRs, they have read through each and every recorded conversation in order to help at the time of your newest call and they may be reaching meltdown in an attempt to help. It could be that you just have to wait for your new set. If the system indicates it's coming, then it's probably true, regardless of what you hear on the phone.


But I realize that's wholly unsatisfactory. What about a different approach. Have you attempted to solicit the help of your reseller? They may be familiar with how Samsing approaches situations like yours and may be able to tell you the significance of what you're reading on the computer. You might also try not to call Samsung quite so often as you may actually not be helping your situation.


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

Circuit City is no help. As to the exchange, it's been saying that for over a week now and no confirmation from anyone at Samsung.


----------



## DerekTimothy

I only called Samsung once so far, but the gentleman I talked to was pretty helpful, and he got my problem entered in for a Service Tech visit within the following few days after the call. He even gave me the name and phone number of the Service Tech office.


Granted, I wasn't trying to exchange directly with Samsung, and I've only called 'em once so far, but my experience was good. I do hope that you get your replacement TV soon...


----------



## sergio5525

Anyone know what i need to change in the service menu to get the screen tilted to a more normal state. Ive tilted it in the user menu to -7, but sometimes it still seems like it's tilted too much to the right, (like the right of the screen is more down, and the left is more up)


----------



## DerekTimothy

There is a setting called "angle" in the Deflection menu of the SM. You also may want to tweak the V POSITION setting, after writing down the initial value, of course.


----------



## taxman48

Just bought the SX2783 for my son. Using the SA4200HD box via component. Set the box on "passthru". HD shows look great so far. How does my son watch a regular show on let say TBS with full screen? I went into the tv menu--- picture-- 16:9 but still get bars instead of full screen for normal channels.. thanks in advance


----------



## justsc

Does the STB have a choice of settings for 480i signals? Your passthrough option may not include 480i, and may be bringing in everything over an HD carrier. My Comcast box has one set of settings for 480p, 720p and 1080i, and another for 480i material which does fill the 4:3 screen if allowed to be brought in as 480i.


----------



## sergio5525

ok thanks derektimothy, yeah ill write down the current setting and mess with it a bit


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

I finally got a phone call from Samsung today about my problem with my TX-R3079, and they are going to replace my tv with an upgrade to the HLS4266. So finally I can rest easy now. And my wife doesn't have to hear me bi*ch anymore.


----------



## justsc

Looks like they took good care of you after all?


I agree Samung could have been more communicative, but don't you think you were a little hard on them?


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

Not really. If they would have communicated a little better, and at least checked their own websites, everything would be fine. I mean for about two weeks I was showing I was going to receive an exchange and when I talked to a live person, no one knew anything. In one phone call I was passed around to at least five different people who had to look up my information each time. I mean what is customer service when the customer has to wait for the service in order to resolve the issue? Who else would come out smiling after dealing with that?


----------



## justsc

The more I think about it, the more I agree with you.


It is very good news that you've been offered a decent solution. I hope it all works out perfectly for you.


----------



## vdubbia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vdubbia* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> also one more thing... on the left hand side of the screen when there is a high contrast of white on black (or vice versa...) I can see a vertical band of RGB on the black in the image... it's very faint, and seems to be intermittent. Is this something that I can fix via the service menu? On more level contrast shots, the picture is dead on, it's almost like the glass on the screen is refracting the light an breaking it out into the spectrum... tough to describe... this is the 3082.
> 
> 
> EDIT: here's a pic:



Can anyone tell me if the faint RGB banding on the left side of the screen is fixable via service menu? If not, I want to take back before my 30 days is up!! Can someone offer feedback?


----------



## justsc

This is probably one of those things where it's real, and it bothers you, but it's not bad enough that a repair type will take it seriously. If it were me, I think I'd return it while I had time.


----------



## nyep

Hi gurus,


Im a noob in this forum and i just need help with a couple of questions.


firstly i have a Samsung CS-29Z30BP SlimFit.


Questions


1. is this TV a TRUE HD set?


2. How can I test it if its really a 1080i capable set?


3. Why do I get slightly washed out colors under progressive scan on either my PS2, PC (ATI DVI-HDTV adapter) or through my DVD player? If progressive scan is disabled on any of the mentioned sources the colors return to its vibrant defualts.


4. I tried setting up output from my pc to my slimfit with 480p thru component cables, but when I tried anything higher, I always get a gabled green screen or worse a message "no signal". Does this set able to show true 720p or 1080i?


Im using the following btw.


Monster Component Cables

TV out from my HTPC (thru NVIDIA 6800 GS)


Thanks for your guidance folks!


Cheers!


----------



## justsc

Samsung's web site says it's an HD set, with 1080i as its native scanning rate.


I cannot tell you why your colors appear washed out. Have you calibrated this set yet? If not, I recommend getting a calibration dvd like Avia and evaluate again after a proper calibration. Be sure to locate a PAL version of Avia (I believe there is one) for your location.


You might try posting in the HTPC section of AVS. They will be more equipped to answer PC related questions.


----------



## nyep

thanks for your input!







I'll try my luck there as well.


Is there a service mode menu on this set that i can access for calibration?


----------



## missashleighb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShaunoftheDead9* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not really. If they would have communicated a little better, and at least checked their own websites, everything would be fine. I mean for about two weeks I was showing I was going to receive an exchange and when I talked to a live person, no one knew anything. In one phone call I was passed around to at least five different people who had to look up my information each time. I mean what is customer service when the customer has to wait for the service in order to resolve the issue? Who else would come out smiling after dealing with that?



No kidding. I reported mine broken to Samsung 5 weeks ago. Today is the FIRST TIME I actually received a call back from them. I have literally spent 11 hours on the phone trying to get this issue resolved. They said they're going to send me a new TV, and they expect it to ship the week of the 17th. TODAY IS THE 5TH!! It is beyond inefficient and ridiculous. I have left 3 messages for a manager there, and he's never called back. The lady who called me today was only calling to say that the manager has been busy and will be in touch sometime this week. What a load of bs. Take my advice and buy another brand. On the off chance that something goes wrong, they will put you through hell to get the problem resolved.


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

I went through hell and high water but finally I got a resolve. I can give you the email of the gentleman who helped me and after I went through him everything seems to be going good, I should expect my DLP soon. It has been shipped and should arrive next week, too bad I'm on vacation so I will hopefully be able to enjoy it when I get home.


----------



## DapperDano

Ok so I just left a message for a service technician to come out to work on my geometry problems. Am I looking at over a month before he comes out? Also, they said that they need to see a reciept. I have a receipt but I got an open box buy at Best Buy. Will that have a negative impact? Finally, I've been messing with the service menu, should I reset it to the initial values before he comes?


Thanks.


----------



## miribota




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vdubbia* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the faint RGB banding on the left side of the screen is fixable via service menu? If not, I want to take back before my 30 days is up!! Can someone offer feedback?



vdubbia:

Sounds like I've had the same problem you're having. If you are still in your 30 days, take it back.


Like a fool I got onto these forums just after I got my SlimFit (3079) and started messing with the service menu. Note: If you want to mess with the service menu, first make sure you can set it back to the original settings... via a menu option or recording all of the values (take a photo). I noticed a rainbow effect in black areas of the right hand side of the screen.... never occured to me that is was my own doing. Called for service and decied to try and fix my service menu blunders....


I spent an entire evening with a test patern from my laptop on the TV... adjusting the settings in the SM, trying to get it better before a tech came out.


After that, the rainbow was gone. This is a very tempremental TV... don't mess with it too much. If I had it to do over again, I'd get a sony, even it it is bigger....


TW


----------



## audiorecon

I would like to send a snail-mail letter to Samsung about the phantom QAM tuner in my 3079. Does anybody know of an address that I could send it to. I would also like a name of a manager or someone that can do something about it. I want somebody high up over there to know that we will not give up.


----------



## DapperDano

Does anyone have the default value for the little chime when you turn the tv on and off? That's the only service menu value that I didn't write down.


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DapperDano* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the default value for the little chime when you turn the tv on and off? That's the only service menu value that I didn't write down.



mine was set at 7.

what are your other default values, other than geometry screen?

i also get the rainbow banding in black but only on one of the component inputs (from my ps2). I suspect its either the cable or the PS2 though, as other input sources display just fine.


----------



## masster

hello

here's my first input as a newbie after reading almost all of this topic.


I need your advice: I wanna buy a Samsung SlimFit WS32Z409P. I live in Europe.


I have 3 questions to ask:


1) Is it true that CRT's internal mask is denser in the centre and more distanced to the left-right? And it is visible by naked eye?


2) All TV dealers admitted there was a serious issue concerning poor linearity (aka bad geometry) which led Samsung to withdraw a whole production lot from the market. So... do I have to believe them about the progress Samsung made recently?

Because I tend to be as objective as I can: a shorter tube means a more distorted path for electrons to travel till they reach the phosphorus coating. Hence it is more prone to distortions. Not to mention CONVERGENCE issues that I didn't read much in here.


3) Can you explain again what is this horizontal resolution that all SlimFit seems to suck at? And should I accept that only because the TV costs some $900 ?


=====================================================


On 2nd thought, I decided NOT to buy it, nor another CRT TV. Here's why:


- poor geometry, dependent of contrast & brightness controls

- poor convergence in corners

- danger of burning the interior coating at high contrast levels

- high power consumption

- excessive dissipated heat

- too sensitive at magnetic fields and shocks

- too sensitive at internal mask heating

- poor focus in corners

- big case (SlimFit is still big)

- old CRT technology


In fact we're speaking of a huge 'lamp' (aka CRT) having N coils and magnets trying in vain to 'push-pull-bend' electrons... so if we don't admit that CRT should be the most important and reliable part of the TV, we're lying ourselves. The rest of 'toys' such as HDTV, PIP, Turbo sound







(ahaha, turbosound) etc are just pretexts for fooling people they're buying new stuff.


I prefer gather more money and buy a LCD or plasma TV rather than cry for the worst buy ever.


So I rest my case.


----------



## hakunamutata

hello,

I bought my slimfit from CC one year ago and I am quite happy with it so far. I have done some tweaking in the SM and still have some geometry issues, but I can live with it. After all, I paid only $900 for the set.

Anyway I had been getting my signal OTA and it has been great. Recently I ordered cable from Comcast. The service guy came and installed the HDTV reciever, which had HDMI output, but for some reason opted to use the component connection instead. The PQ was good but I had to manually adjust the screen size setting when switching from HDTV to SD programs. It was really annoying, so I decided to try the HDMI using the cable I got with my Samsung upconvert DVD player. The diffrence in the PQ is amazing and I no longer had to adjust the aspect ratio of the screen when switching between HD and SD. Another benefit was that the grey side bars (which I have always disliked) were replaced by black bars when I am watching 4:3 or SD programming. The HD looks great (comparable to the more expensive sets or even better).

I am really happy now except that I have to sit about eight feet away from the set to avoid noticing the scan lines at the outer edges of the screen and that I now have to use the component cables on my DVD player. I wished the set had two or more HDMI input.

All in all its a great set.


----------



## justsc

I believe there's a hack for making some of the Samsung upconverting players to do their thing with component cables. You might try posting in the Standard Def DVD Players section of AVS.


The scan lines at the edges has to do with focus. These slimmer, flat, widescreen sets are notorious for just this kind of thing.


----------



## Ntruder

For all you guys with screwed up pictures and geometry issues: I have attached an image, 800 x 450 (upload limit size) that should help you correct your geometry issues.


The picture is not very big, but its the upload size limit, and is 16:9 aspect ratio. I would probably recomment opening the image in photoshop and enlarging it to 1280x720 or something, then either burning it to a disc and playing it in a dvd player, or some other way to get it up on your TV screen. (I used the PC connect through my Xbox 360)


Make it so the image is fully zoomed on your screen, without using the TV's zoom function. Then go into the service menu, (power off, mute-1-8-2, power on) and make necessary adjustments.


*Notes:*

-The outer edge has a single pixel of red around it

-The grid is NOT made of perfect squares, but they are evenly spaced hor and vert.

-Blue lines cross at dead center and go corner to corner

-Green circles are perfect circles, centered perfectly.


..


For more help adjusting, I found this post helpful: (I don't remember who wrote this, I just copied it from this thread)


"Let me tell you the steps that work for me. FIRST, I adjust the V-AMP and H-AMP down, so that the screen is actually smaller than the set allows. Then I follow the service-menu instructions, in the PDF file linked earlier in this thread...


1. Adjust the BOW and ANGLE settings so that the very center of the image (hopefully you have a THX optimizer or something with straight vertical lines) is straight up and down. Don't worry about the very tips - just get the center line straight for the most part.


2. Adjust the H-PAR and H-TRAP so that the lines on the left and ride sides of the screen are straight. Again, don't worry about the very tips on top or bottom - just get the far left and right lines to be pretty straight.


3. Adjust the UPPER CORNER and LOWER CORNER settings to get the tips of the lines to be straight - or as close to straight as you can get 'em. It isn't going to be extremely perfect - just work to get things as straight as they will go for that setting, following this general order.


4. Adjust the V-LIN and V-SC settings so that the space between horizontal lines is even - so that the screen isn't "squished" towards the bottom, or top.



After following these steps, I take a few of my own steps. I center the screen as best I can, using something off of the DVD I'm using to "optimize" my set (using the V-SHIFT and H-SHIFT settings). THEN, I adjust the V-AMP and H-AMP controls to push the edges off the ends, because usually the very edges of the screen are still a little bit curvy, compared to the rest of the image that now looks good based on my tweaking.


Now, you should be more or less done. The last thing I usually end up forced to do is to go out of the "deflection" menu and into whichever Video menu contains the "4x3 POSITION" setting, and I'll adjust that to further tweak the centering of non-widescreen images. Then I'm done.


Remember, after turning the TV off and back on, ALL of the color/contrast settings are reset to factory, so immediately turn off dynamic mode and tweak your settings to the way you want them. Write these numbers down, because everytime you access the service-menu you'll lose your settings.


Hopefully my description of what I do will help you! Ask more questions if it doesn't...


----------



## hakunamutata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe there's a hack for making some of the Samsung upconverting players to do their thing with component cables. You might try posting in the Standard Def DVD Players section of AVS.
> 
> 
> The scan lines at the edges has to do with focus. These slimmer, flat, widescreen sets are notorious for just this kind of thing.



thank you, but my problem is solved. it seems the slimfit is accepting an upconverted 1080i signal from the DVD player via the component cable. PQ is good but noticibly less than when connected with the HDMI cable. And I can no longer take advantage of the TV's virtual surround sound since I now have to make audio connection using RCA stereo cables. Its okay because I have connected the digital audio outputof the player to my surround sound receiver. like I mentioned before the set needs multiple HDMI inputs and it also needs to output the audio from those sources digitaly. Maybe Samsung will consider that in their future designs (I don't know if they did already).


----------



## ericgill

Was in a hurry to get a new tv so i could watch the football worldcup final about 2-3 weeks ago... so i got out and after a basic research i conluded the lcds are still very expensive.. when i saw the slim fit samsungs (and their price) i thought i'd get one. And i did. I bought a WS32z409T 32'' widescreen.


I don't watch tv chanells with tickers a lot, just play my ps2 games and watch my dvds. So i think the quality is just fine. I just have two questions though...


a.


When i got home and turned it on, there were redish shades at the corners of the blue screen - kinda like when there's a speaker next (or a magnet for that matter) next to a screen. Miraculously these were gone when i moved the set a few meters away. Anyone of you ppl know what the hell this was?


b.


Now, for the annoying stuff: I use my sony ps2 to watch my dvds. I know this might sound a bit flintstone but i do. Well, in most dvds i get the following weird effect which i find very, very annoying (i'll try to describe it as best as i can): Say there's an actor on the foreground talking. If he moves and the camera follows him, then, whatever scenery is in the background, seems to be moving in a very annoying blurry/liquid kinda way. That appears in the widescreen format. I think it's not happening that much on the 4:3 format, but if i am to use the 4:3 format why did i buy a widescreen tv? Anyone knows what this annoying liquid movement of pictures is? It really makes some dvds unwatchable...


Any suggestion - help will be appreciated.


Thanks guys


----------



## fleaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ericgill* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> a.
> 
> 
> When i got home and turned it on, there were redish shades at the corners of the blue screen - kinda like when there's a speaker next (or a magnet for that matter) next to a screen. Miraculously these were gone when i moved the set a few meters away. Anyone of you ppl know what the hell this was?




There must have been a magnetic field near your set. Even a power amp or receiver can sometimes affect a tv (CRT) if close enough.


Or your TV could have degaussed itself after you moved it. Sometimes TV's are next to magnetic fields in the back store, or pass through one. I had a TV that had 1 corners slightly effected from the store. Was about to call them, but after a few turn on/off's, the set had degaussed itself over time.


Fleaman


----------



## Boballah

OK, I've skimmed this thread over twice and saw nothing covering this topic. Appologies if it's been covered already, but here goes...


I'm hooking an HTPC up to my Samsung 30" Slimfit HDTV (TXS3082W). While I've got the physical connection made, and can see an image, I'm a victim of overscan. "No problem" I thought to myself, I can just go ahead and use PowerStrip to make a custom 16:9 resolution and away I go.


Wrong!


I get the 'Not supported' message when trying any resolution other than the standard 720p.


I suppose my questions are...

A) Is there a way in the service menu to turn off/modify the overscan?

B) Is there a way to make the TV accept custom resolutions?

C) Am I approaching this totally in the wrong way?

D) If none of the above... am I screwed?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## mister_b

My geometry es near perfect, no problem with that. My model is a 32" one.


What bothers me is that i see a lot of Edge enhancement (well something like it), is there an option in the SM to reduce this effect? I don't want to return the tv just for that.


Thanx in advance.


----------



## ericgill

Thanks a lot fleaman... your reply really answers my question. There surely was no magnetic field next to my set (i just lay it in the middle of the wooden living room floor, no speakers or power amps anywhere close) so i'm pretty sure it was your second explanation (degausing after a few on/offs)..


I will repost though my other, most urgent question... any help would be appreciated.. i seriously think of getting the tv back and get a new one thanks to that...

_in most dvds i get the following weird effect which i find very, very annoying (i'll try to describe it as best as i can): Say there's an actor on the foreground talking. If he moves and the camera follows him, then, whatever scenery is in the background, seems to be moving in a very annoying blurry/liquid kinda way. That appears in the widescreen format. I think it's not happening that much on the 4:3 format, but if i am to use the 4:3 format why did i buy a widescreen tv? Anyone knows what this annoying liquid movement of pictures is?_


thanks all


----------



## adkerche

Hi, I have the TXR3079WH and am noticing some strange problems. Whenever there is a drastic change in lighting the picture seems to stretch horizontally. It is most noticeable on commercial changes or effects such as lightning in movies It is even more present if there is a tag in the bottom right corner for the station as the tag moves side to side up to an inch. I recently had the picture tube replaced because of a bad shadow mask and I started seeing it shortly after this. The problem is present in all inputs and in both 4:3 and 16:9 programming. At first I thought it might just be the HD feed from the satellite but then I started noticing it on DVD's as well. Another problem this causes is that I can get the geometry to look very good on any one image (such as the divergence pattern) in the deflection menu, but it will be good only to particular image I set it up to. Could there be some other control in one of the other setup menus that deals with luminescence. I hope I described the problem accurately. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Alex


----------



## justsc

Have you properly calibrated this set? If not, get the Avia DVD and calibrate the tv. The problem you describe sounds like blooming, an artifact resulting from both overscan and excessive white level. Too much edge enhancement can also contribute to this. The Avia disc can help with all three adjustments.


----------



## obiwankenobi77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adkerche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I have the TXR3079WH and am noticing some strange problems. Whenever there is a drastic change in lighting the picture seems to stretch horizontally. It is most noticeable on commercial changes or effects such as lightning in movies It is even more present if there is a tag in the bottom right corner for the station as the tag moves side to side up to an inch. I recently had the picture tube replaced because of a bad shadow mask and I started seeing it shortly after this. The problem is present in all inputs and in both 4:3 and 16:9 programming. At first I thought it might just be the HD feed from the satellite but then I started noticing it on DVD's as well. Another problem this causes is that I can get the geometry to look very good on any one image (such as the divergence pattern) in the deflection menu, but it will be good only to particular image I set it up to. Could there be some other control in one of the other setup menus that deals with luminescence. I hope I described the problem accurately. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Alex



I'm having the exact same problem with my TX-S3082WH that I bought a few days ago.

I exchanged an LG superslim for this and everything is perfect after I fixed the overscan except for the problem you mentioned.

I don't have the AVIA or DVE DVDs but I have played around with the contrast and brightness levels but can't seem to get rid of the problem.


Please post if you are able to fix the problem on your set.




I also wanted to ask if this would be a problem on all of the sets of the same model or might I be able to exchange it and get one without this problem?


----------



## westcannon

I am interested in whether any of you know what the solution to this problem is: I bought a new Samsung tx3082. It worked fine for about 10 minutes then the picture distorted. Each side is now has a concave black area so that the actual picture is the shape of an hourglass. No adjustment fixes the problem. Maybe it is just a defective set. Any clues?

Thanks.

Westcannon


----------



## adkerche

Hi justsc. I was wondering if you knew which value controls the blooming and edge enhancement? Thanks for the help, Alex


----------



## villa

Hi again! I`m having some problems with my sammy, I got some kind of blooming with blacks against bright colors, I tried to reduce contrast but even at 0, the blooming shows, any idea? I would really apreciate it


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adkerche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi justsc. I was wondering if you knew which value controls the blooming and edge enhancement? Thanks for the help, Alex



Alex,


Sorry for the delay...


The following are Service Menu adjustments that may help. Keep in mind that my Samsung set is older, from the TX-N series, so the headings in your SM may differ from mine. But the setting names remain the same. AS ALWAYS - record all default SM values you intend to tweak or change, before adjusting them. This way you can at least go back to the way it was if you don't like the changes. Lots of folks have screwed up their sets by not following this procedure.


There's a setting in the Service Menu called VM LEVEL. This controls edge enhancement on the set. Some call it Scan Velocity Modulation. On my older Samsung set, the VM LEVEL adjustment was in Video Adjust 2 section of the SM. The default is either "2" or "3." Try backing it down to "1" or "0."


Under my Video Adjust 1 section there was a setting called COL AXIS which can help with both dark pictures and red push. Try adjusting COL AXIS from "2" to "1." With it set at "1," you can then try lowering your Contrast level and see if the blooming gets better. Also in Video Adjust 1 was the setting LTI Level. This has to do with luminance enhancement. By setting LTI Level to "0" you turn off luminance enhancement which may further reduce blooming.


Cheers!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westcannon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am interested in whether any of you know what the solution to this problem is: I bought a new Samsung tx3082. It worked fine for about 10 minutes then the picture distorted. Each side is now has a concave black area so that the actual picture is the shape of an hourglass. No adjustment fixes the problem. Maybe it is just a defective set. Any clues?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Westcannon



Place a service call with Samsung. They need to see this.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *villa* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi again! I`m having some problems with my sammy, I got some kind of blooming with blacks against bright colors, I tried to reduce contrast but even at 0, the blooming shows, any idea? I would really apreciate it



I'm having trouble visualizing what you are saying.


Is there any way you could take a picture and post it here?


Blooming is when the white level (Contrast) exceeds propoer levels and the whites "bloom" beyond their bounds. IF you are having trouble with excessive colors that's a chrominance problem.


----------



## adkerche

Hi, I took a small video of the stretching problem I'm having to help clarify what is happening and to see if anyone else has the same problem. I know the video is awful (kind of ironic on a HD thread) but I hope it does the job. It can be downloaded at { memorythief com /bend.zip} . Thanks for the reply justsc but it did not effect the stretching problem. OK thanks again, Alex


PS: the site would not let me post a url so fill in the .'s


----------



## justsc

This is a tough one.


Thanks for providing an image. I appologize, but I am still having trouble fully understanding the problem.


What I see - As I watch the video I see that the text along the left side kind of sliding left and right as the picture transitions from bright to dark(er). Is this what you're referring to? If so, I think you need to call Samsung, or your reseller. Even if I did have a fix to recommend I think they need to see this. On earlier Samsung sets this kind of problem was the result of a bad power supply (low voltage).


Give 'em a call, abd good luck!


----------



## Ishman

Does anybody have a working set of timings for a HTPC hooked up to the Samsung 3079?


Thanks

Marc


----------



## audiorecon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ishman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anybody have a working set of timings for a HTPC hooked up to the Samsung 3079?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Marc



Any updates? Timings?


----------



## hurol

Hello fellow users,


I have had my samsung slimfit tv for two months now. I hope to fix the small bowing problems, thanks to the helpful hints on this forum.


My concern is more hardware-related. I detect a current leak when I touch the metal shields of any of the av/component/rf inputs of the tv with the ... (don't recall the english name, you know, the screwdriver with a small bulb that lights up when a current is present). I called an electrician, he told me a tv like mine does not even have a groundable plug and that current leaks are normal in such devices. I tried three different outlets, all well grounded, but same result. My old TV also lights up the pen, but I receive only a slight tingle from it.


A search over the internet also tells me that such tvs do not have access to absolute grounds and therefore may have as much as 50 V difference between the metal edges of their inputs and ground that I step on. I have not measured, but the shocks I get while connecting devices to those inputs are too small to indicate a 50 V difference.


I am wondering if any other slimfit users have got shocked like I did? I am wondering if the current leak could result from a capacaitor going bad. If that's the case, it could spell trouble in the long run.


Extra info: My TV gets its signal from a scart connected to a satellite receiver. That receiver's cable jack also leaks current when it is connected to the tv.


Best wishes for everyone,

Hurol Aslan from Mersin, Turkey.


----------



## justsc

hurol,


Welcome to AVS!


This is a new one for me. I have never heard of this before. You might also post your question in the Display Calibration section of AVS as there are pro calibrators and technicians that frequent that section and could possibly have some useful info for you.


Cheers!


----------



## Nevrona

I've had trouble with this set since purchased in January. It's been in the shop 3 times since then. After 2 weeks in the shop I finally get a call....it seems that Samsung is aware of a major problem with the sets and is sending out a replacement part that is causing most of the problems. The part is on back order due to the massive amounts of sets currently awaiting the fix.

It's a power supply part that is malfunctioning, which I suspected from the start...especially with the colored blob problem I was having. Hopefully the new part will fix most of the problems that people are having.

The repair shop knows this TV all too well and they seem thrilled that this could be the solution.

I'll let you know when, if ever the part comes in and the results.


----------



## 315carter

Hello all. I'm picking up a used 3079 tomorrow. I've read this whole thread over the past couple of days so I'm sort of expecting the worst. Hopefully, with all the info here, I'll be able to make any necessary adjustment to justify my purchase (absolutely nowhere near retail).


justsc, I know you've been thanked a couple of times already for your help but I don't feel a couple of times is enough. As I said, I've read this entire thread and you're everywhere. On behalf of everyone whom you've helped even a little ... Thank You!. If you lived in the suburbs of Chicago I'd buy you a beer. I have a Syntax LT37HVS and there is someone (Kevin Anderson) on that thread who is a big help also. I did notice a couple of pages back that you were starting to get leery of making too many suggestions, though. Hopefully you might make an occaissional exception?


My TV is coming with nothing - no remote or manual. I've downloaded a user's manual from Samsungs website so that won't be a problem. I've also downloaded the service manual that was put up in this post - thanks to whoever that was, but what model was that for? I promise to write down what I find before messing with anything! 


My immediate concern is the lack of a remote. Can someone with a 3079 please tell me what the model number is for this TV's remote? I'll find one online somewhere, I'm sure. Or, does anyone know if a universal remote's key strokes would work the same? I don't have anything fancy like a Harmony but I have one that should at least be able to work the TV. I'm just wondering if I can get into the service menu and adjust settings with it.


I will try Blockbuster or my library for a calibration disc. If they don't have one I'll buy one but I've never gone into a service menu and made adjustments before. Is it the service menu that you go into to use the Avia disc or the regular menu?


Hukunamutata, Monoprice has a mechanical HDMI switch that will allow you to use two HDMI enabled devices when there is only one HDMI input. http://www.monoprice.com/products/su...d=10110&style= 

Thanks to Kevin Anderson for this.


I will be using this TV for OTA HD (Go Bears!) and watching DVDs mostly. I have an upscaling Samsung player (DVD-HD941) hooked up to my Syntax that is awesome. I'll be getting another upscaling player for this TV too.


As I said, I really don't know what type of shape this TV will be in. Thankfully this forum exists so that amateurs such as myself aren't going into the unknown totally ignorant, just inexperienced. I'm sure this will get frustrating at times but I'll have fun with it. I'll let you know how it goes. Maybe I'll get lucky!??!


Thanks again to everyone that has posted - especially you justsc.


Later.


----------



## 315carter

Is this the Avia disc I might need?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/630...-9464135?n=130 


Thanks.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *315carter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello all. I'm picking up a used 3079 tomorrow. I've read this whole thread over the past couple of days so I'm sort of expecting the worst. Hopefully, with all the info here, I'll be able to make any necessary adjustment to justify my purchase (absolutely nowhere near retail).
> 
> 
> justsc, I know you've been thanked a couple of times already for your help but I don't feel a couple of times is enough. As I said, I've read this entire thread and you're everywhere. On behalf of everyone whom you've helped even a little ... Thank You!. If you lived in the suburbs of Chicago I'd buy you a beer. I have a Syntax LT37HVS and there is someone (Kevin Anderson) on that thread who is a big help also. I did notice a couple of pages back that you were starting to get leery of making too many suggestions, though. Hopefully you might make an occaissional exception?
> 
> 
> My TV is coming with nothing - no remote or manual. I've downloaded a user's manual from Samsungs website so that won't be a problem. I've also downloaded the service manual that was put up in this post - thanks to whoever that was, but what model was that for? I promise to write down what I find before messing with anything!



Thanks for such kind words. The next time I'm in Chicago I'll look you up for that beer.










About the remote - could you provide me with the entire model number of your set? I'm thinking it's probably TX-P or TX-R, but I want to be sure. With that info I may be able to get you the model number for ordering the remote. BTW, I've had no trouble getting fairly inexpensive third party remotes to control my older Samsung set. The problem is they usually don't work with all the functions and that can get real frustrating. Plus, if at all possible, you really want the correct remote when working in the SM. Makes it much easier.



> Quote:
> ...I will try Blockbuster or my library for a calibration disc. If they don't have one I'll buy one but I've never gone into a service menu and made adjustments before. Is it the service menu that you go into to use the Avia disc or the regular menu?



You use Avia to calibrate the set through the user menu controls. Then, once that's done you can use the additional test patterns to make adjustments in the SM.



> Quote:
> ...I have an upscaling Samsung player (DVD-HD941) hooked up to my Syntax that is awesome. I'll be getting another upscaling player for this TV too.



This is a very good player. I originally tried the DVD-HD850 and was very disappointed. Lots of black crush. In the end I purchased the Oppo player, but this 941 is very nice.



> Quote:
> As I said, I really don't know what type of shape this TV will be in. Thankfully this forum exists so that amateurs such as myself aren't going into the unknown totally ignorant, just inexperienced. I'm sure this will get frustrating at times but I'll have fun with it. I'll let you know how it goes. Maybe I'll get lucky!??!



Is there any way to evaluate this set up close and personal before laying out the cash? Better to be safe than sorry.


Congratulations on your new set and, above all, Have Fun!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *315carter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this the Avia disc I might need?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/630...-9464135?n=130
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Yup!


That's the one.


There are two others. One is DVE, a bit newer and a bit more oriented towards 16:9 displays. Avia is more than adequate for widescreen sets, but you have to work a touch harder because it's a little older and more oriented to 4:3 sets.


There's also the Sound & Vision Home Theater Tuneup. This was my first calibration dvd. It's absolutely the best for those getting started with tv calibration. It guides the user nicely through all the steps. It's got a great introduction and includes very helpful info on all adjustments in the user menu as well as for the test patterns used to adjust settings in the SM. It's just not quite as extensive as Avia or DVE. However, I've never come across a situation where the S&V Home Theater Tuneup wasn't up to the task. I still use it when I'm in a hurry or when I'm showing someone the value of the basic calibration.


Cheers!


----------



## 315carter

Thanks justsc. It's a TX-R3079WH.


And is the Avia disc I linked to above the one I might need?


As for the cash layout, it really wasn't all that much, relatively speaking, so if I can get it working well enough for my not-so-dicriminating eye, I will consider it a bargain.


As I said before, it's not my prime TV. It's just replacing a very old JVC set in the corner of the basement that was my wife's grandmother's. It's so old it doesn't even have composite inputs! Still works, though. I also have an old Magnavox console TV that was my grandmother's that still works. Sort of sad. It's not plugged in or anything, just sitting in the basement. :-( I tried giving it to Amvets and the Salvation Army but they won't take it. Wish I knew a family that would like a TV (or 2) to use that's good enough just to plug into the wall and turn on. Oh well.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *315carter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks justsc. It's a TX-R3079WH.
> 
> 
> And is the Avia disc I linked to above the one I might need?
> 
> 
> As for the cash layout, it really wasn't all that much, relatively speaking, so if I can get it working well enough for my not-so-dicriminating eye, I will consider it a bargain.
> 
> 
> As I said before, it's not my prime TV. It's just replacing a very old JVC set in the corner of the basement that was my wife's grandmother's. It's so old it doesn't even have composite inputs! Still works, though. I also have an old Magnavox console TV that was my grandmother's that still works. Sort of sad. It's not plugged in or anything, just sitting in the basement. :-( I tried giving it to Amvets and the Salvation Army but they won't take it. Wish I knew a family that would like a TV (or 2) to use that's good enough just to plug into the wall and turn on. Oh well.



Thanks for the info. I'll see what I can find.


Yes, that's the correct Avia Calibration DVD. Please look at my direct repy to your earlier Avia post for info on alternative calibration discs.


You might try contacting some Nursing Homes regarding the console set.


----------



## justsc

315carter,


I just heard back from my contact at Samsung. He says the part number for the remote for the TX-R3079WH is AA59-00356H. He suggested ordering from "samsungparts.com" or calling 1-800-627-4368 J&J parts.


Cheers!


----------



## nemyhlovecraft

Hi there,


I just bought a Samsung TXS-3082WH a couple of weeks ago and have been very happy with it. When I found out about the Service Menu I was ecstatic. I have followed a few walkthroughs here and there and have generally achieved a much more amazing picture with less overscanning and better colors. During my exploits, however, I noticed something weird. I shrunk the horizontal and vertical amplification to the minimum so that I could center the picture and I noticed two things. First of all the geometry on my picture was all sorts of wonky, but after much massaging I think I have happened upon something fairly acceptable (though I'd still appreciate some help on it). But secondly, and more worrisome, I noticed that the entire left border line of the image is this thick blurry bright line. After I had increase the size of the image to fill the screen, I noticed that this line bows in toward the center of the screen but was much less affected by the H Parabolic setting or the Bowing setting, so much so that to get it straight ment the entire rest of the screen was incorrectly aligned. I have increased the H Amp to such a point that most content is on the screen and you can't really see the bar, but I was wondering if this is something that can ever be fixed, or just even what it is.


Also, has anyone used the built-in test patterns to align their sets? Is it a lost cause or has anyone been successful?


Thanks in advance for any help


Sam


PS. I have already heard from people who seem to think I am meaning that this was a result of messing with the SM. I will repeat that it was a pre-existing condition, but that I did not notice it until I shrunk the screen. The reason for this was because the factory setting were giving some pretty severe overscan so about 4-5% of the picture on either side was not displayed.


----------



## Ikabob

SAM, I am really sorry you are having a problem. I, too, enjoy my 3082 a lot. However, I have been shying away from tampering with the SM, mainly because of stories like you have told. Since I am happy with the PQ that the set came with, why tamper with success.....my philosophy. I hope you kept a record of the original SM settings like others have warned. If so, perhaps you can just go back to those settings and recapture the PQ that the TV came with. Let us know Sam and GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Kontrollverlust

Has anyone had experience with the output jacks on the back of the TX-S3082? I am trying to run it to my receiver. I manage to get audio when I'm on composite or coax but when I'm running my Xbox 360 on component I get nothing! Any suggestions?


----------



## bigtosin2003

I noticed this thread has kind of died off, but I will take a shot at it anyways. So after several months of research and reading up on this line of TVs, I finally decided to pull the trigger on the TX-S3082. It was delivered earlier today and immediately out of the box, I noticed the bowing issues that so many people have commeneted about. I immediately took pictures of my default settings as I heard everyone echo over and over to make sure to keep the default settings. I then hopped into the SM and tried to make as many changes as possible. For the most part, I was able to get the image to a decent level. However one more problem still lies, when watching ESPN, or CNN or any station with scrolling text at the bottom of the screen, the words seem to fall down to the left as text scrolls. Sorry if that maybe hard to understand but essentially, the screen is higher on the right than it is on the left. I was wondering if anyone else had this same problem and even if thats not the case, can anyone think of anything that may be able to remedy this? So far the PQ is great compared to my 8 year old 20" apex. However, I watch a lot of sports and looking at the text falling off as it scrolls is something I just cannot bnring myself to deal with. Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## geekformayor

So I have a TXR30 and an Xbox 360. For the most part.. everything looks great. However.. when it comes to smaller text in games (for instance the new game Dead Rising), sometimes it is hard to read. The text can be blurry to the point of not being able to read it at all.

I have tried to adjust settings with the TV, but nothing seems to be working. The Xbox 360 is definitely switched to HDTV mode. So I'm not sure what's wrong..


Again.. it's only small text that is considerably blurrier than I would expect. Any one have any thoughts?


----------



## Josh7289

geekformayor, this may explain your text problems, even though it mostly applies to 480i TVs:

http://www.joystiq.com/2006/08/17/ca...g-text-issues/ 


Hope it helps some.


----------



## geekformayor

unfortunately im already doing all those things..


----------



## JSWbBk

I bought a TX-R3079WH 30" Slim-Fit CRT from Circuit City in Union Sq., NYC back in Nov 2005. It is my first HDTV and I'm very happy with it. The detailed discussions of this forum have been very helpful and I find I have had many experiences similar to those of other members.


YES ... I did smell burning dust for the first few days and thought the thing would burst into flames at some point.


Yes, my set makes a horrible, loud noise when you turn it on, kinda like a Van De Graaff generator powering up in an old Universal movie.


Yes, I had to return the first set they gave me because the chassis was all ripped open, like the thing had fallen off a truck a few times and bounced down a hill on its corners.


Yes, I do from time to time notice hideous purple blobs in the lower left or upper right hand corners, mostly while I'm staring at the gray screen for 1.5 seconds every time I change the channel or video input source. I can redistribute these blobs using the "tilt" adjustment, but I cannot eliminate them.


Yes, I do sometimes see a yellow "stain" in the upper right-hand quadrant of the screen when watching B&W movies. Looks as if the movie were projected on an old screen with a big urine stain on it.


No, I have not noticed any bowing of vertical (or horizontal) lines. (So far.)


But, overall, I am happy with the TV. If I could change anything about it, I would add some extra HDMI inputs and get rid of useless analog ones. Perhaps we could get rid of the purple blobs and yellow stain? Also, I wish the thing weighed less, but I like to think of its 120 lbs as "theft deterrent".


I use it with a Sony STR-DG800 (HDMI) A/V Receiver, two Sony DVD CX995V DVD players each with a 400-DVD carousel loaded with horror movies (one upconverted through HDMI; the other not, through component video), Xbox 360, and OTA NYC stations by way of a Terk HDTVi un-amplified indoor antenna.


The Samsung tuner is so good, I cancelled my TWC cable subscription when I saw I could get crystal-clear broadcast stations with just a flimsy little antenna.


----------



## markymark0612

hello, im new here and i am from germany.

my english isnt very god.









but i have a question

can anywere post his settings in the service menü of 1080i

my geomtry ad 1080i is not very god.

i need the defults or good settings @ 1080i

most the v position settings an the trapezius settings

i hopfe you can understand my text.

caoi marky


----------



## Jedah Doma

Well, this is my first post here. I've been enjoying the wealth of information provided on this site. I've only been lurking around here for the past week or so and already I know more then I ever could have possibly found out in a book or at a store. Kudos to all the members for all the information.


So, here's my first question. I saw a 27" Samsung Slimfit TV for $488 at Sam's Club (I know, not the best place for TV shopping), but it seemed like a good deal considering the size and features.


Is this as good of a model as the others and what do you think about this price. It seems like a good deal, but I wanted to get the opinions of the educated folks here. Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Paul210




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jedah Doma* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, here's my first question. I saw a 27" Samsung Slimfit TV for $488 at Sam's Club (I know, not the best place for TV shopping), but it seemed like a good deal considering the size and features...



Not sure about the TV, but don't underestimate buying a TV at Sam's Club. They are VERY popular for electronics because they have an awesome return policy. It's pretty much 'no questions asked'. If you don't like it, return it.


Paul


----------



## Jedah Doma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul210* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Not sure about the TV, but don't underestimate buying a TV at Sam's Club. They are VERY popular for electronics because they have an awesome return policy. It's pretty much 'no questions asked'. If you don't like it, return it.
> 
> 
> Paul



Yea, and $488 is one hell of a deal seeing as the next cheapest (that I saw) was at Circuit City for $599.


----------



## markymark0612

help i need help please


----------



## sboyer

Yes, it's a great buy. circuit city and best buy had sales on this unit in june for around $550.


----------



## markymark0612

okay that was fine. big thanks

caoi


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markymark0612* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hello, im new here and i am from germany.
> 
> my english isnt very god.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i have a question
> 
> can anywere post his settings in the service menü of 1080i
> 
> my geomtry ad 1080i is not very god.
> 
> i need the defults or good settings @ 1080i
> 
> most the v position settings an the trapezius settings
> 
> i hopfe you can understand my text.
> 
> caoi marky



Welcome to AVS!


I would have replied sooner but I don't have this model.


Your english is just fine - I'm sure everyone understands your problem, but this model is new and many haven't even ventured into the service menu. I have an older Samsung set and it had a number of sections in the SM. I understand that newer sets have more settings at the "root" level. Maybe you haven't received more feedback because folks need a little more information about which settings you need the most.


Also, please keep in mind that each and every crt set has unique SM settings. These are analog devices and as such each one has its own values to achieve good picture quality. I've seen it happen often that folks use settings from another tv, just like the one they have, and the picture looks awful. So please do be careful when using settings from another tv.


Cheers!


----------



## markymark0612




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Welcome to AVS!
> 
> 
> I would have replied sooner but I don't have this model.
> 
> 
> Your english is just fine - I'm sure everyone understands your problem, but this model is new and many haven't even ventured into the service menu. I have an older Samsung set and it had a number of sections in the SM. I understand that newer sets have more settings at the "root" level. Maybe you haven't received more feedback because folks need a little more information about which settings you need the most.
> 
> 
> Also, please keep in mind that each and every crt set has unique SM settings. These are analog devices and as such each one has its own values to achieve good picture quality. I've seen it happen often that folks use settings from another tv, just like the one they have, and the picture looks awful. So please do be careful when using settings from another tv.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



ok i understand, very big thanks


----------



## Trashie

There have been a couple of posts about what different settings in the Service Menu control but does anyone have a full list? There are a couple in the DEFLECTION menu that seem to do nothing (the ones toward the bottom) and there are others that difficult to control.


Sort of a holy grail, I know.


My main issue I'm trying to fix is a "fish-eye" effect on the far left and right of the screen. The image gets squished there.


Thanks!


----------



## obiwankenobi77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trashie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> There have been a couple of posts about what different settings in the Service Menu control but does anyone have a full list? There are a couple in the DEFLECTION menu that seem to do nothing (the ones toward the bottom) and there are others that difficult to control.
> 
> 
> Sort of a holy grail, I know.
> 
> 
> My main issue I'm trying to fix is a "fish-eye" effect on the far left and right of the screen. The image gets squished there.
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Try this link here 


It has pictures that show what many of the settings in the deflection menu control.


----------



## Trashie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obiwankenobi77* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Try this link - edited.
> 
> It has pictures that show what many of the settings in the deflection menu control.




Thanks! That's a good start and I've seen that link elsewhere on this forum. I was hoping for somethign a bit more user friendly but I guess that's why they call it the service menu instead of the user menu.


----------



## shaftr

I've been the owner of the 3079 model for about 5 months now. As soon as I got it I was relieved to find that I wasn't having any geometry issues. The only issue I had was an occasional buzzing sound when the set was on. It wasn't that bad, something that you could easily ignore.


Anyways, earlier this week I noticed a blue/purple shading on the top right corner. It is on the top edge for a few inches and the right edge down for a few inches. It makes a perfect right angle. Now, it isn't awful but noticeable on an opaque screen. Yet, I don't notice it on an empty video input. Is there anyway I can correct this problem or should I call samsung?


Thanks.


----------



## hrodwulf

I've just finished reading the first 20 pages of this thread and found it very informative. I must confess I was somewhat disappointed with the issues my TV had:


- The bowing is there although not that noticeable if you're not looking for it.


- I notice the picture gets cut-off on the sides when I'm using Xbox360 on either 720p or 1080i, but not on 480p or 480i. This cut-off is what I've seen being referred to as Overscan, right?


- Also I notice the picture stretches and widens according to how bright or contrast the picture is, is this what's referred to as Overscan Bounce? The brighter the picture less cut-off at the sides, and the darker the picture more cut-off. For example, playing Oblivion and inside a dungeon, when I look at a torch, the picture gets reduced horizontally and when I keep rotating to look at a dark alley, the picture widens; a very annoying effect.


After reading almost half of the thread, I think I'll have to try using the Custom settings and bring the contrast waaay down to avoid the Overscan Bounce, but since there's still cut-off at the sides, I might need to get into the SM eventually...


BTW a friend of mine recommended using the THX calibration tests on some DVDs such as Moulin Rouge or Star Wars. It has some pretty basic contrast/brightness and paterns test for detecting geometry issues.


I'll keep checking this thread and post later any of my progress with the TV...


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hrodwulf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've just finished reading the first 20 pages of this thread and found it very informative. I must confess I was somewhat disappointed with the issues my TV had:
> 
> 
> - The bowing is there although not that noticeable if you're not looking for it.
> 
> 
> - I notice the picture gets cut-off on the sides when I'm using Xbox360 on either 720p or 1080i, but not on 480p or 480i. This cut-off is what I've seen being referred to as Overscan, right?
> 
> 
> - Also I notice the picture stretches and widens according to how bright or contrast the picture is, is this what's referred to as Overscan Bounce? The brighter the picture less cut-off at the sides, and the darker the picture more cut-off. For example, playing Oblivion and inside a dungeon, when I look at a torch, the picture gets reduced horizontally and when I keep rotating to look at a dark alley, the picture widens; a very annoying effect.
> 
> 
> After reading almost half of the thread, I think I'll have to try using the Custom settings and bring the contrast waaay down to avoid the Overscan Bounce, but since there's still cut-off at the sides, I might need to get into the SM eventually...
> 
> 
> BTW a friend of mine recommended using the THX calibration tests on some DVDs such as Moulin Rouge or Star Wars. It has some pretty basic contrast/brightness and paterns test for detecting geometry issues.
> 
> 
> I'll keep checking this thread and post later any of my progress with the TV...



Welcome to AVS!


Is your set widescreen or 4:3? I see it's called a 32" set, but 32" internationally, usually means 30" widescreen here.


I believe what you're describing is overscan, and also overscan bounce. Nice job troubleshooting. Overscan bounce can be the result of too much contrast or a faulty power supply. You are correct in deciding to change your picture set-up to Custom. Was it on Vivid before? That's an awful picture mode.


The THX calibration s/w is usually just for the movie on that particular dvd. They do a great job of helping the customer get the best picture quality for that movie, but those settings won't apply well to other movies, because they don't conform to a standard. Calibration dvds like Avia and DVE are for getting one's set to comply to NTSC standards. Once there, then users can adjust to taste. I highly recommend either one. Gamers can tend to have more exacting requirements than those just watching tv. These calibration dvds are especially critical for gamers.


So, yes - use Custom, keep Contrast between 50-55%, Brightness around 55-60 (lower if possible), Color around 40, Tint near 50/50 and Sharpness as low as you can tolerate. When you get your calibration dvd you can then get the set adjusted much more accurately.


Enjoy!


----------



## hrodwulf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Welcome to AVS!
> 
> 
> Is your set widescreen or 4:3? I see it's called a 32" set, but 32" internationally, usually means 30" widescreen here.
> 
> 
> I believe what you're describing is overscan, and also overscan bounce. Nice job troubleshooting. Overscan bounce can be the result of too much contrast or a faulty power supply. You are correct in deciding to change your picture set-up to Custom. Was it on Vivid before? That's an awful picture mode.
> 
> 
> The THX calibration s/w is usually just for the movie on that particular dvd. They do a great job of helping the customer get the best picture quality for that movie, but those settings won't apply well to other movies, because they don't conform to a standard. Calibration dvds like Avia and DVE are for getting one's set to comply to NTSC standards. Once there, then users can adjust to taste. I highly recommend either one. Gamers can tend to have more exacting requirements than those just watching tv. These calibration dvds are especially critical for gamers.
> 
> 
> So, yes - use Custom, keep Contrast between 50-55%, Brightness around 55-60 (lower if possible), Color around 40, Tint near 50/50 and Sharpness as low as you can tolerate. When you get your calibration dvd you can then get the set adjusted much more accurately.
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



Oh my TV is widescreen. I haven't really meassured the TV so I'm just going on by what Samsung says (and from what I've read on this thread, it's usually not that accurate, hehe). BTW it cost me about $1000 USD with a Samsung base (I didn't even know it came with one...).


Yeah I was using Vivid (I think it's called Dynamic on my set, it's the brightest one) mode for picture because it was what reduced the overscan, but I wasn't aware it made overscan bounce worse. Also after reading about the possible burn-in, I'l definitely go with Custom now. Another question I had on this regard: does it make any difference in performance or possible side effects to use Cool, Normal or Warm color temperatures?


Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hrodwulf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Oh my TV is widescreen. I haven't really meassured the TV so I'm just going on by what Samsung says (and from what I've read on this thread, it's usually not that accurate, hehe). BTW it cost me about $1000 USD with a Samsung base (I didn't even know it came with one...).
> 
> 
> Yeah I was using Vivid (I think it's called Dynamic on my set, it's the brightest one) mode for picture because it was what reduced the overscan, but I wasn't aware it made overscan bounce worse. Also after reading about the possible burn-in, I'l definitely go with Custom now. Another question I had on this regard: does it make any difference in performance or possible side effects to use Cool, Normal or Warm color temperatures?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions!



Use whichever color temperature looks best to you. Many enjoy using Neutral or Normal, and many others prefer Warm, or Warm1 depending on the manufacturer. Some say that the Warm mode is closest to the NTSC standard. I prefer Neutral or Normal.


Enjoy!


----------



## hrodwulf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Overscan bounce can be the result of too much contrast or a faulty power supply.



I've gotten into the SM and fixed the prevalent Overscan and slightly reduced other bowing issues, but I'm still getting Overscan bounce... I've even put contrast as low as 40 and it's still there. When you say it could be due to a faulty power supply... do you mean faulty hardware or that I might be plugging the TV and it's not getting enough power? Could this issue be corrected by itself once the TV 'settles' after a while?


I might as well have to call Samsung...


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hrodwulf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've gotten into the SM and fixed the prevalent Overscan and slightly reduced other bowing issues, but I'm still getting Overscan bounce... I've even put contrast as low as 40 and it's still there. When you say it could be due to a faulty power supply... do you mean faulty hardware or that I might be plugging the TV and it's not getting enough power? Could this issue be corrected by itself once the TV 'settles' after a while?
> 
> 
> I might as well have to call Samsung...



Maybe you could try to describe (again) what you are seeing that we're calling overscan bounce. Just to be sure we're attacking the right thing.


You could take contrast even lower but the picture might become too dark to enjoy. Try it at 33-35 and see what happens.


Since you've been into the SM, you might as well adjust scan velocity modulation as well. This is called VM LEVEL in the SM, and it's for edge enhancement. Try setting it to "0" and see if that helps. If not, return it to the default value. The Sharpness control also controls edge enhancement to some degree, so keep it very low too.


I was referring to the internal power supply of the tv. However, inconsistent power can also contribute to this. In fact, some have gone so far as to add power cleaners and uninterruptible power supplies and found many problems were fixed.


And, yes, oftentimes many problems can tend to get better as the tv settles in. I realize that's not a very technical explanation, but the result is the same. So often we rush to fix problems, when a little patience may have been just what the Dr ordered.


Good Luck and please report back.


----------



## superkona

American in Malaysia here, I just ordered the CS-32Z30HE - less than 600 USD. I did not see any of the bowing problems mentioned here but will go back to the store (senQ) this afternoon and look a bit more.


My question is what US model is equal to this set?


dubdubdotsamsungdotcom_slash_my_slash_products_slash_televis ion

_slash_ctv_slash_ws_32z30he.ayesspee


Happy to find this forum! Thanks in advance. Have a super burrito for me, can't gettem in this country!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *superkona* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> American in Malaysia here, I just ordered the CS-32Z30HE - less than 600 USD. I did not see any of the bowing problems mentioned here but will go back to the store (senQ) this afternoon and look a bit more.
> 
> 
> My question is what US model is equal to this set?
> 
> 
> dubdubdotsamsungdotcom_slash_my_slash_products_slash_televis ion
> 
> _slash_ctv_slash_ws_32z30he.ayesspee
> 
> 
> Happy to find this forum! Thanks in advance. Have a super burrito for me, can't gettem in this country!



This would be equivalent to a 30" widescreen slimfit here in the states. This has no integrated ATSC (digital) tuner, so it's called "HD Ready." And it has no digital interface (HDMI/DVI). So, this would compare to one of the earlier SlimFit sets here. If HDMI and or DVI hasn't become a standard yet in SE Asia then it could be newer.


----------



## superkona

thanks! i went to the shop today and low and behold - wavy lines on the display model towards the middle of the screen. Bringing up the volume meter clearly showed the bowing.


I talked to my salesman and showed it to him, he said he could see it, but not until I pointed it out. I wanted to make sure if by chance my set has the same problem when it arrives that they would either fix it or exchange - he said yes.


I also emailed a local rep from samsung and they confirmed if there is a problem that their tech cannot fix they will "make it right" either through an exchange or upgrade.


This set is actually manufactured about 10 minutes from where I live in Seremban so getting support should be easier than most.


There are not HD broadcasts yet in Malaysia, all the slimfit sets are HD ready only to my knowledge.


This set is my only option for a widescreen crt out here, no matter how much I try to like the LCDs I don't think it looks good...


----------



## Kyrin

As a Slimfit owner, I feel I should throw in my experience here, so that people know what they're getting into. I purchased a Sammy 3079 back around April-ish. This was after a debacle involving a Viewsonic 32" LCD with some of the most a**tastic ghosting and black levels ever.


So after deciding that my budget (1k) could not possibly afford an LCD TV with the performance I required, I decided to go with the Slimfit since even a mid quality HD CRT is still better than a low quality LCD (of which there are many), and my previous TV, a Sammy 25" old school non HD CRT had been good to me for so long, I gave them the benefit of the doubt.


After unboxing and testing, I noticed 2 major problems with it. The first was a high pitched whine. Not the normal CRT whine, this was more pronounced and louder, and gave me and my girlfriend headaches. The other problem was blacks would have green all throughout them sometimes.


So I bit the bullet and put in a service call in late July, as I was just too busy to find the time sooner. About a week later we had a tech on his way. On the first call, the tech came out while I wasn't home, and my gf told me that he went into the SM and tweaked the colors more, turned down green drive, but didn't do anything else. Apparently he even used Avia to do it, so kudos to him. During this, it started whining again, so to fix the whine, he just whacked the front of the CRT, which caused it to stop temporarily. He then declared "yeah, your picture tube is shot", and filed it accordingly. Samsung declared that they first wanted replacement of all the internal electronics of the set. About 3 weeks later, I got a call from the service place, the parts had finally arrived.


Hopeful that it would magically fix everything, I watched as the tech opened up the TV and replaced every piece of electronics that wasn't the tube itself. Upon turning the set on again, the green was worse than ever before, and it still whined. So this is where I stand now. This was about 1.5 weeks ago. The tech told me that Samsung would contact me about replacement of the set, but I haven't heard from them yet. I put in a call to them today and they informed me that it's moved to their exchange department, and would be replaced, though they have yet to specify a timeframe. The good news is that I'll likely be getting a 3082 in exchange, as they don't swap in the 3079s due to all the problems they had. Hilariously enough, after replacing all the parts inside, the TV now has magnetic distortion and sometimes the purple splotches in the corners where it previously never had any, so it could be the electronics of the TV causing those. It's been degaussed several times and still shows up occasionally, with no mag fields nearby (prior to replacement of those parts it never once had this), so for all I know it could be fixable via the SM, but remember that going into that voids your warranty if they find out, which is your best ally if you just purchased one of these.


So I approach my impending replacement with trepidation. On the one hand, anything is better than often green blacks (it's not *that* bad as to make things unwatchable, mind you, but still annoying for having just paid 750 in April for a brand new TV). On the other hand, I worry about further geometry issues and other craziness that people have reported.


I'll try to repost here once I get the 3082 to report how it looks.


As far as picture quality, it's tough to call on this one due to the shadow mask on my TV being hosed. I guess I've never actually had proper picture from my TV. There is significant red push and bleed from the TV, and I don't recommend buying this TV if you're a PQ freak that's afraid to go into his SM, as by default, mine bled like a trauma unit.


Samsung customer support has been unresponsive on this, but I don't blame them. I work for a tech support call center (not yet outsourced heh...), and these jobs are hell, because everyone's mad, and they take it out on you, and they're generally understaffed, overworked, and underpaid. So please, I implore all of you, if you do call customer support, realize that the person on the other end of the phone is not the enemy. They probably really do want to help you, and abusing them is really mean and unmerited, and these people don't get paid nearly enough to take sh** from you just because you risked buying a TV with a spotty rep. I'm guessing that they've got a backlog of tickets a mile long and don't have the capacity to do proper followup (like every other call center on the planet), so my recommendation would be to keep good lines of communication open with them by calling in and not expecting them to do *all* the legwork. If you expect more, maybe you should remember the old adage that you really do get what you pay for. At the very least, be thankful that Sammy customer support hasn't been outsourced yet, because nothing says fun like calling an outsourced call center with a script kiddie who refuses to do anything about your problem because the script says there's nothing wrong, and those guys don't budge.


If a scenario like this sounds deplorable, then I recommend steering clear of this TV. I'm a _very_ patient person, I know how to work the system, and I'm technically savvy enough to make the TV do my bidding, and I don't need this fixed ASAP for the big game or because I spend all my time in front of the TV. If you want a TV that has a high chance of being perfect out of the box, stay away. If you don't want to talk to customer support and deal with possible technician calls, also stay away.


If you're patient, find a store with the good return policy (and can carry the heavy lugger back and forth if a return is necessary), know how to work a SM (and by work one, I mean to say "know how not to break the TV, and remember to write down the settings"), and are on a strict budget, it might be the set for you. Might be.


I'll report back once I get my 3082 and tune it out to compare the two and throw in my $.02 on the geometry issues, dot pitch, and color levels. Ironically enough, even after this I don't hate Samsung. Yeah they've been slow, yeah my first one was a complete lemon, but they haven't actively tried to screw me on this by forcing me to keep it, which I count as a positive, and hey, I got 1080i for 750. Life could be much worse.


----------



## scsb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *obiwankenobi77* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Try this link
> 
> [link to service menu description]
> 
> 
> It has pictures that show what many of the settings in the deflection menu control.



Has anybody the same for WS32Z409P?

Thanks in advance for any reply


----------



## MarkLiquorman

I bought my 27" TX-R2779H in February 2006. In July, I started having a problem in which if I turned the TV off, it wouldn't come back on. After a couple of trips after having been sent the wrong board, the local service center informed me that the replacement boards for that TV were no longer available, and they would have to do a board-level repair on it!


I find this to be totally unacceptable. I rely on the supposedly good name of what I thought was a reputable company, and they don't even stock replacement parts to handle warrantee repairs! Oh yes, and did I mention it took me a month to finally talk to someone in their "Executive Customer Relations" department, after several phone calls and being promised that someone would call me back. And then that person knew nothing about TVs.


I know I'll never buy another Samsung product.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kyrin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...So I bit the bullet and put in a service call in late July, as I was just too busy to find the time sooner. About a week later we had a tech on his way. On the first call, the tech came out while I wasn't home, and my gf told me that he went into the SM and tweaked the colors more, turned down green drive, but didn't do anything else. Apparently he even used Avia to do it, so kudos to him. During this, it started whining again, so to fix the whine, he just whacked the front of the CRT, which caused it to stop temporarily. He then declared "yeah, your picture tube is shot", and filed it accordingly. Samsung declared that they first wanted replacement of all the internal electronics of the set. About 3 weeks later, I got a call from the service place, the parts had finally arrived....



Great story and excellent perspective.










One piece of advice - do your best to give the replacement set a rigorous "burn-in" period to detect any infant mortality. Run it hard. By burn-in I don't mean wreck the phosphors, just use it as much as possible. Because, if run hard, major problems will usually show-up early on. This will give you the opportunity to use the 30 day exchange period if needed.


The requirements of hard core gamers usually exceed those of the home theater variety. In truth, the best crts for gaming are computer monitors, but they don't work well in the also-needed home theater environment. It sounds like you have reasonable expectations, and that's a good start.


Best of Luck!


----------



## ={<SMOKE>}=

My story is similar to Kyrin's except that I received my replacement 3082 this past Saturday. The bowing is still there... the distortion that existed on the right side of my 3079 is gone, however. Not really sure what i'm going to do at this point. At first, I felt content with the 3082 and was going to let it be, but last night I was watching a 2.35:1 dvd (I refuse to stretch the image) and the crookedness of the bottom black bar was driving me crazy.


At this point, I would probably only accept an LCD replacement from Samsung. I have never seen a Samsung Slimfit that does not have these geometry issues and that's not for a lack of trying--i've checked every model in every store I've ever been in that carries them. However, I'd imagine i'd have to shell out more money in order to upgrade to an LCD that is of relatively the same size and has close to the same features... and i'm not sure i'm willing to do that. If you guys are interested, i'll keep you posted.


----------



## justsc

We really need a Samsung Service Codes thread like the one KenTech set-up for the Sony sets. I know I've read a boatload of SM successes on all kinds of geometry problems over the last year or two, but I can never remember who the poster was...


I'm going to initiate a thread calling for SM successes with Samsung sets, SlimFit or otherwise.


----------



## 315carter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We really need a Samsung Service Codes thread like the one KenTech set-up for the Sony sets. I know I've read a boatload of SM successes on all kinds of geometry problems over the last year or two, but I can never remember who the poster was...
> 
> 
> I'm going to initiate a thread calling for SM successes with Samsung sets, SlimFit or otherwise.




justsc, please let us know if you start that service code thread or find one.


I got my 3079 plugged in the other day and the picture was way overscanned. The universal remote I had only worked to turn the set on/off, change channels and volume. I have a replacement ordered. Once that arrives the first thing I'll need to do (after taking a digiphoto of the as found settings) is get into the service menu to get the picture shrunk so that all of it is on the screen. I'll make further adjustments after that.


Any particular order I should tackle these changes in? I mean getting the whole picture on the screen first makes the most sense to me. Then I'll make sure to set it to "Custom". After that ... ??? Have any of you that have done major tweaking in the past come up with a sensible, prescribed order of adjusting the settings that seems to work well without having to go back and recheck everything you've already changed if you make an additional adjustment? That sure would help! Thanks.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *315carter* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> justsc, please let us know if you start that service code thread or find one.
> 
> 
> I got my 3079 plugged in the other day and the picture was way overscanned. The universal remote I had only worked to turn the set on/off, change channels and volume. I have a replacement ordered. Once that arrives the first thing I'll need to do (after taking a digiphoto of the as found settings) is get into the service menu to get the picture shrunk so that all of it is on the screen. I'll make further adjustments after that.
> 
> 
> Any particular order I should tackle these changes in? I mean getting the whole picture on the screen first makes the most sense to me. Then I'll make sure to set it to "Custom". After that ... ??? Have any of you that have done major tweaking in the past come up with a sensible, prescribed order of adjusting the settings that seems to work well without having to go back and recheck everything you've already changed if you make an additional adjustment? That sure would help! Thanks.



I started that new thread yesterday. Apart from my one SM post, there have been no other SM success stories added yet. I may have to painstakingly go through the Samsung threads and locate the folks who've posted great tips in the past, but that will take awhile.


Order? The very first thing I would do is set the picture mode to Custom right away. The Dynamic mode is so harsh, and the associated level of Contrast can shorten the life of the phosphors. Do that first. Then check if you even need to adjust the picture parameters. If so, that could be second. You really do need a calibration dvd to calibrate the set properly. Once the set is consistent with NTSC standards, then you can adjust to taste.


----------



## moordread

Hello board I have been reading through the multitude of threads and havent found any solid answers for this question. I just puchased a Samsung Slimfit 27" TV with the built in HD tuner. I knew this was the tv I wanted as it is the most fantastic clarity. I recieved a unit with no bowing at all in the geometry but the left side corners have a little bit of black to them. On Samsungs website they suggest unplugging the tv and plugging it back in. They also recommend trying to turn the tv on then off, leave it an hour and try again. I assume this is because the degauss is automatic when you turn the tv on. The black areas are contained to the corners and if i change the ratio to 16:9 for widescreen you cant see them. I however dont care for widescreen. I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem and found a fix for it. Not sure if over time the blackness will go away as it finally degausses itself. Any help will be appreciated. -Moor-


----------



## nadus

So I'm considering buying the 30" slimfit from Best Buy, but searching online and in this thread it seems like there are a lot of quality problems with this set. It seems like everyone has something go bad after about 6 months. What do you guys think, is it worth purchasing, or should I look for something else?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nadus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I'm considering buying the 30" slimfit from Best Buy, but searching online and in this thread it seems like there are a lot of quality problems with this set. It seems like everyone has something go bad after about 6 months. What do you guys think, is it worth purchasing, or should I look for something else?



Samsung seems to have resolved most of the problems and the 3082 model is faring much better.


Please keep in mind that forums like this one, and the complaints here, represent a tiny group compared to all of the purchases made. Forums like these are for enthusiasts and those looking for answers for the most part. Most owners know nothing about forums.


Even here the problems that plagued earlier SlimFit models are not so evident on the 3082 model. If I were in the market for a 30" crt set I'd buy it. You might also consider JVC. I really don't know who else is marketing 30" HD sets.


----------



## jojogabosh

After spending some time at BB on Friday and looking at the big and expensive plasmas, lcds, dlps, lcos I don't feel to upset that I bought the TX-R3079WH this past spring. Granted it does have some geometry and bowing issues, but the PQ is very good. I know that the PQ of sets on display at BB are probable not as good as they will be once you have them at home, but most of the expensive sets did not impress me. I certainly would like a bigger screen, but until the price of the bigger sets fall I can't justify buying one. I thought this set was giving me headaches, but if I paid over $2000 for a set and it displayed like some of them at BB I would be having an aneursym.


----------



## InfiniteForce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Samsung seems to have resolved most of the problems and the 3082 model is faring much better.
> 
> 
> Please keep in mind that forums like this one, and the complaints here, represent a tiny group compared to all of the purchases made. Forums like these are for enthusiasts and those looking for answers for the most part. Most owners know nothing about forums.
> 
> 
> Even here the problems that plagued earlier SlimFit models are not so evident on the 3082 model. If I were in the market for a 30" crt set I'd buy it. You might also consider JVC. I really don't know who else is marketing 30" HD sets.



Music to my ears. Anyway, I've lurked here a while and have finally joined. Here's my situation:


About 35 days ago, I purchased the Sanyo 30" HD CRT (model WT54706 I think). PQ was great, and with some basic THX Optimizer adjustments I got it looking good. Then three days ago, it suddenly dies with a really loud clicking sound. After unplugging it and replugging it in and trying to turn it on, there would be a slight crackling, hissing, (degaussing?) sound and then nothing, it wouldn't actually turn on. I don't believe power surge was an issue as I'm running a 3500 joule surge protector and all my other equipment works normally. So that means it was a defective TV. I got my money back from Wallymart since neither of the stores in my area could replace it (not that I'd want to).


I knew there were risks involved in that model, but I took a chance anyway. But I'm not really into dealing with the hassle again, as me and a friend had to lug my old 32" 4:3 TV down the stairs and out, and then had to lug the Sanyo in and then out to return it.


I've read up heavily on the 3082 model, and I've been to stores as well. I like it, and I absolutely need a WS TV with a minimum of 2 component and 1 HDMI, which this TV meets and exceeds. I'm almost dead set on getting it, since, even if I got a bad one, it's lighter and thinner so returning it in my car won't be a huge hassle like a big size CRT. The salesman I spoke to was even willing to ship it free if I opted for that instead of taking it in my car.


So, I have a couple questions, and any help would be HUGELY appreciated:


1. The model I'm looking at is the 3082WH model, is there a difference between it and the 3082W?


2. With an afternoon of Avia calibration (after a 100 hour period of course), what are my odds of a satisfying and crisp picture?


3. While my real nitpick is high PQ DVD watching, I'll also be running an XBOX 360 on the machine. I've heard of the blurryness in these types near the edges, but will it be so bad that' it'll be unplayable, or will Avia help me?


4. I'm paying 200-300 more than the Sanyo, and getting not much else beyond an additional HDMI and a less deep and lighter TV. What I'm really willing to pay extra for is (what I hope) is greater reliability and a product that won't die in a month. Am I getting that?


----------



## moordread

I have a 27" slimfit model and I love it, it had no geometry issues but it had dark spots in each of the corners. It seems after a couple weeks the spots have faded to non noticable. The picture is so clear that its like seeing through a window. I would recommend one of these newer model sets to anyone in the market hands down.


----------



## InfiniteForce

I've read that upconverting HD units can have this issue, and I read a previous post of someone who had that problem but fixed it using the "Russian solution" of turning it off and then back on and it works.


Has anyone else with the 82 model experienced sync issues?


I'll be running a Standard Def Sony DVD Player via Monster THX Component cable. It has a built in DD Decoder so I run 5.1 analog cables to my analog 5.1 receiver. I don't believe to the best of my knowledge that my player has an audio delay feature.


Can i expect synch issues, and if so will the above solution fix it?


If anyone can help such as justsc, I'd greatly appreciate it.


Additionally, if I'm forced to, will running it via a composite video cable eliminate any out-of-synch issues if they occur? I'd hate to do that, but using a lower quality cable is far less annoying than a sync issue.


----------



## Suhaib

i've seen this set and the LG today at bestbuy, and man, the real problem with these sets isn't geometry at all, it's the decrease in resolution on the sides of the screen!

is this something that can be fixed with the service menu, and is this a problem that everyone here with these sets faces?

it was really obvious with this hd loop bestbuy had going where their "hd done right" logo floats around and then goes to the corner of the screen. you could see that the text was barely readable on the sides compared to the center. the other hd crt there, the big 34" 970, didn't have any of this detail lost in the sides. but that thing is HUUUGE...


----------



## InfiniteForce

Yeah, I've heard about this too, and next time I'm in a store I have to run some tests to see how bad it is.


At this point though, I'm almost considering bailing out and grabbing a Sony Wega 32" 4:3 TV with widescreen viewing modes.


My faith in a CRT HDTV that's problem-free and affordable has been eliminated. I'm going to take one last serious look at the Samsung in store, and if the blurryness issue is profound, I give up.


----------



## Suhaib

yeah, the crt market isn't so great now. this resolution decrease is a big enough nuisance to steer me away, but i have to say, from a few feet back, the sets look pretty good.


----------



## Ikabob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kyrin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll report back once I get my 3082 and tune it out to compare the two and throw in my $.02 on the geometry issues, dot pitch, and color levels. Ironically enough, even after this I don't hate Samsung. Yeah they've been slow, yeah my first one was a complete lemon, but they haven't actively tried to screw me on this by forcing me to keep it, which I count as a positive, and hey, I got 1080i for 750. Life could be much worse.





Kyrin....I am still waiting to hear your UPDATE about your 3082. I have the 3082 and I really find it very good. The SPQ is very nice and the HDPQ is excellent in my opinion. So far I am very satified with my selection of the Samsung 3082. I must say though that the 3082 I have right now is the second one...the 1st was returned because it went totally OUT (could not turn on) after about 1 week. But I still have faith . I tried a Toshiba but the PQ was terrible so I took a chance and went back to a new 3082. And , as I have said, I like it VERY much....I just hope it does not go out like the 1st one. Also. HHGregg was very cooperative . *So , Kryin, any updates yet???*


----------



## lilevil

I just bought an OTA HD indoor antenna (an RCA ANT1250) Connected to my slimfit 3082. But the signal strength in the channel menu is grayed out. I tried changing the channel using the instructions ( like hit 7 - 1) But it looks like it goes back to 7. Checked antenna web for stations i should get and they show up but i think it would be easier to see a signal strength. Any tips?


----------



## InfiniteForce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ikabob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Kyrin....I am still waiting to hear your UPDATE about your 3082. I have the 3082 and I really find it very good. The SPQ is very nice and the HDPQ is excellent in my opinion. So far I am very satified with my selection of the Samsung 3082. I must say though that the 3082 I have right now is the second one...the 1st was returned because it went totally OUT (could not turn on) after about 1 week. But I still have faith . I tried a Toshiba but the PQ was terrible so I took a chance and went back to a new 3082. And , as I have said, I like it VERY much....I just hope it does not go out like the 1st one. Also. HHGregg was very cooperative . *So , Kryin, any updates yet???*



You seem satisfied, so the resolution decrease on the sides isn't bad for you?


I'll be using the TV for gaming periodically, so text resolution loss is unacceptable for me.


Basically, as much as I want this TV, $700 is too much to spend on something that doesn't give absolute satisfaction or a near-absolute guarantee of working.


I can't stomach another return or TV dying after the Sanyo debacle, I'd much rather just get a reliable 32" Sony 4:3 that'll last me for a few years until I get my Master's degree and get a job where I can afford a high end HD TV. I dealt with watching Widescreen DVD's on a 4:3 for all my life with no problem, as I have a great surround system so as long as sound and picture is crisp and great, I can deal with a non-HD 4:3 monitor. They make them so much better than they did in 1997 when I got my last one, that I think I'll see a dramatic difference even though it's just an SDTV. My last one had no component inputs, lacked a 3-Line digital comb filter, and was not a flatscreen FD Trinitron monitor, and widescreen viewing modes built in, all of which the Sony I want has.


I've got no problem shelling it out for the Samsung, but for $200 more I'm trading reliability for perceived quality, but with the resolution and geometry issues inherent in the model versus the benefits of 16:9, HD, and HDMI inputs it's more or less a push: watching a higher quality monitor, but with defects I won't get in an SDTV.


----------



## Kyrin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great story and excellent perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One piece of advice - do your best to give the replacement set a rigorous "burn-in" period to detect any infant mortality. Run it hard. By burn-in I don't mean wreck the phosphors, just use it as much as possible. Because, if run hard, major problems will usually show-up early on. This will give you the opportunity to use the 30 day exchange period if needed.
> 
> 
> The requirements of hard core gamers usually exceed those of the home theater variety. In truth, the best crts for gaming are computer monitors, but they don't work well in the also-needed home theater environment. It sounds like you have reasonable expectations, and that's a good start.
> 
> 
> Best of Luck!



Thanks. And yeah, I'm both a hardcore gamer and a home theater lover, on a shoestring budget (all my money goes to games and hardware, heh...), so I'm in a tough position. When I get my replacement I'm going to put it through its paces and post here what I find, as I'm trying to provide the most accurate picture of my experience to everyone here so they can decide accordingly. Maybe I'm being overly patient with Samsung, but I do have a lot of faith that a new set will alleviate the problems I'm having, and you can be sure it'll get quite the workout (if for no reason other than I've had a half working set for months, and I've got a backlog of games to play with the quality I've been craving since I bought it in April).


And yeah, I would love a computer monitor for my gaming needs, but a computer LCD panel, though it would have great response time and black level, would cost much more than a comparably sized TV, and I don't really want to play my shiny new games on a 20" screen, heh.


----------



## Kyrin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ikabob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Kyrin....I am still waiting to hear your UPDATE about your 3082. I have the 3082 and I really find it very good. The SPQ is very nice and the HDPQ is excellent in my opinion. So far I am very satified with my selection of the Samsung 3082. I must say though that the 3082 I have right now is the second one...the 1st was returned because it went totally OUT (could not turn on) after about 1 week. But I still have faith . I tried a Toshiba but the PQ was terrible so I took a chance and went back to a new 3082. And , as I have said, I like it VERY much....I just hope it does not go out like the 1st one. Also. HHGregg was very cooperative . *So , Kryin, any updates yet???*



I haven't gotten the 3082 yet, I was on vacation last week so this was the furthest thing from my mind. I'm putting in a call to Sammy today to find out what the status on my case is and when I can expect to get my new set. They've been giving me some conflicting information, which is displeasing to me, as I've been told I'm getting a new set, but they have yet to confirm if I'm getting a 3082, and when. So it'll probably be a few more days before I get the new set, but as of yet I don't have it.


----------



## Ikabob

For the record , I am not a gamer and so maybe my expectations are not the same as Kyrin and InfiniteForce. I like the 3082 for TV viewing and DVD only. Thanks. I hope you get what you should get Kyrin....a new 3082. Samsung should make things right if they are a company with integrity. It will be interesting to see what they are.


----------



## Suhaib




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InfiniteForce* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> snip



You know, they have this set hooked up to a 360 at most bestbuys, so check it out there first hand to see if you would like it. Right now, I'm leaning on the xbr970. It will be huge, but I won't plan on upgrading until new generation plasma\\lcd or any new tech are avail and affordable.


----------



## mrwumpus

I've been following this thread since buying a TX-S2782H last week from CC for $554 out the door (bought online using 10% off coupon). We bought it because it had the best picture in its price range. My last TV was a 36" Toshiba CRT from five years ago. Here are my limited impressions so far.

*The good:* DVD picture looks excellent (I'm using component) on my cheapy Toshiba player that doesn't even do progressive scan. Color is especially vivid. I'll be testing HDTV signals later this week.


Nice, small size for a CRT means I can carry up the stairs myself. Hopefully I won't have to carry back down for a return!

*The bad:* Yellowish and red color distortions in upper left and right corners. I've turned it off/on several times, left it unplugged overnight, and these remain. Especially annoying during B&W or gray scenes. I was hoping they'd go away but if they don't soon I will be exchanging it. Haven't tried rotating the TV but that seems silly since it's on a large corner TV stand I can't really move elsewhere.


I also noticed warping problems on some scenes like the trees in the Gladiator forest scenes were slightly bowed on the left side. Otherwise I don't notice anything but then I haven't used any calibration DVDs or seen a ticker tape.


S-video from my computer looked horrible. I hope it's my video card. My old 36" Toshiba looked way better with s-video, but that was on my desktop and I tested this with my laptop. No biggie but I expected better since DVDs looked so good.


Finally, when watching VHS it seems like during scene changes the TV automatically lightens up the picture which is somewhat disturbing. Is this that automatically color adjustment feature? It's just too dramatic of a brightness change to not notice. It didn't do this to me on DVDs.


I want to keep this set but the discoloration seems like a showstopper for me, and I hesitate to deal with Samsung and wait for some repair guy to come out since the stories on here all seem negative.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InfiniteForce* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've read that upconverting HD units can have this issue, and I read a previous post of someone who had that problem but fixed it using the "Russian solution" of turning it off and then back on and it works.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else with the 82 model experienced sync issues?
> 
> 
> I'll be running a Standard Def Sony DVD Player via Monster THX Component cable. It has a built in DD Decoder so I run 5.1 analog cables to my analog 5.1 receiver. I don't believe to the best of my knowledge that my player has an audio delay feature.
> 
> 
> Can i expect synch issues, and if so will the above solution fix it?
> 
> 
> If anyone can help such as justsc, I'd greatly appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Additionally, if I'm forced to, will running it via a composite video cable eliminate any out-of-synch issues if they occur? I'd hate to do that, but using a lower quality cable is far less annoying than a sync issue.



Sorry for the delay in getting to you.


I've been so busy and haven't had the pleasure of reading the posts for a number of days. Plus, my tooth broke Monday evening and the experience has not been pleasant...










Anyway, now to more inportant things like your post:


I have not yet experienced the audio sync issue with my Oppo and my Sony 34" crt HD set. From everything I've read, the "russian solution" does work, but for some it's only a temporary solution. Best bet is to stay on top of the two major Oppo threads in the DVD section of AVS.


In my set-up I use optical out from the Oppo to my 5.1 receiver. If memory serves, there seem to be less problems for those using an optical audio link from the player to their receivers.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Suhaib* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i've seen this set and the LG today at bestbuy, and man, the real problem with these sets isn't geometry at all, it's the decrease in resolution on the sides of the screen!
> 
> is this something that can be fixed with the service menu, and is this a problem that everyone here with these sets faces?
> 
> it was really obvious with this hd loop bestbuy had going where their "hd done right" logo floats around and then goes to the corner of the screen. you could see that the text was barely readable on the sides compared to the center. the other hd crt there, the big 34" 970, didn't have any of this detail lost in the sides. but that thing is HUUUGE...



This edge bluriness is inherent to the slimfit type sets, and it's worse on the widescreen sets. For some reason the 27" 4:3 SlinFit doesn't seem to suffer as much as the 30" widescreen sets. I don't know of any SM fixes for this.


Some set are better than others. So you might just look around and if you find an acceptable set, take it (maybe even if it's a floor demo - just get 'em to cut the price).


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InfiniteForce* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've heard about this too, and next time I'm in a store I have to run some tests to see how bad it is.
> 
> 
> At this point though, I'm almost considering bailing out and grabbing a Sony Wega 32" 4:3 TV with widescreen viewing modes.
> 
> 
> My faith in a CRT HDTV that's problem-free and affordable has been eliminated. I'm going to take one last serious look at the Samsung in store, and if the blurryness issue is profound, I give up.



There's alot to be said for the nice 32" SDTVs out there. The Sony model is very nice. And the PQ is very good. Since it has a digital tuner, it takes in HD signals and scales them for display at 480i. But it's a very clean and crisp picture with no noise (with true digital signals and material). DVDs look great.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kyrin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks. And yeah, I'm both a hardcore gamer and a home theater lover, on a shoestring budget (all my money goes to games and hardware, heh...), so I'm in a tough position. When I get my replacement I'm going to put it through its paces and post here what I find, as I'm trying to provide the most accurate picture of my experience to everyone here so they can decide accordingly. Maybe I'm being overly patient with Samsung, but I do have a lot of faith that a new set will alleviate the problems I'm having, and you can be sure it'll get quite the workout (if for no reason other than I've had a half working set for months, and I've got a backlog of games to play with the quality I've been craving since I bought it in April).
> 
> 
> And yeah, I would love a computer monitor for my gaming needs, but a computer LCD panel, though it would have great response time and black level, would cost much more than a comparably sized TV, and I don't really want to play my shiny new games on a 20" screen, heh.



You have an incredible level of patience and a wonderful outlook.


I bet your blood pressure is perfect.










I'm looking forward to hearing how the new set performs.


Best of Luck!


----------



## SurfingMatt27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Kyrin
> 
> Thanks. And yeah, I'm both a hardcore gamer and a home theater lover, on a shoestring budget (all my money goes to games and hardware, heh...), so I'm in a tough position. When I get my replacement I'm going to put it through its paces and post here what I find, as I'm trying to provide the most accurate picture of my experience to everyone here so they can decide accordingly. Maybe I'm being overly patient with Samsung, but I do have a lot of faith that a new set will alleviate the problems I'm having, and you can be sure it'll get quite the workout (if for no reason other than I've had a half working set for months, and I've got a backlog of games to play with the quality I've been craving since I bought it in April).
> 
> 
> And yeah, I would love a computer monitor for my gaming needs, but a computer LCD panel, though it would have great response time and black level, would cost much more than a comparably sized TV, and I don't really want to play my shiny new games on a 20" screen, heh.



Best of Luck!


Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ikabob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For the record , I am not a gamer and so maybe my expectations are not the same as Kyrin and InfiniteForce. I like the 3082 for TV viewing and DVD only. Thanks. I hope you get what you should get Kyrin....a new 3082. Samsung should make things right if they are a company with integrity. It will be interesting to see what they are.



I'm no gamer either.


I have Gran turismo 4 and it looks great on my 34" Sony set, but I'm not into gaming anywhere near close to some of the guys here.


I have fairly rigorous requirements, but it's clear the gamers want much more from their sets. And more power to them. It's just rotten that, at a time when the best ever game consoles are coming out, that the crt is on its way out.


----------



## Kyrin

Well, I put in a call to Sammy yesterday, and I'm a bit PO'd, but it all worked out in the end.


They had previously told me that the exchange was in process, etc etc, and I would be called. Since I hadn't heard from them I put in the call yesterday. I got sent to their exec escalations personthingy and he said he would file for an exchange, I'll be getting a 3082, and it should arrive within 10-14 days. So I was previously misinformed when they told me it was already in process, and I had to kinda kick them to get it going.


This did upset me a bit, but as a call center/customer service employee myself (I do T1 support for a large ISP), I give them a *lot* of slack, because most people in these jobs are underpaid and overworked. Judging from all the problems these sets have been having, they probably have a backlog a mile long, and when trying to work a backlog and deal with the 20 PO'd customers on hold, it amounts to a lot of stress. So I tend to be *very* lenient whenever dealing with customer service centers. One thing I'll say to their credit is that when I did call in, I never had to really prod them to get things done, they pretty much did what I asked without giving me flack for it.


So yeah, I'll be getting my new 3082 in about 2 weeks, I'll report in with how it looks and whether or not I'm still getting the green tint of death.


Thanks for all the encouraging comments, you guys rock.


----------



## Suhaib

Good luck, kyrin, and thanks for the posts, justsc. It does suck that crts are headed out now that we are getting better video sources and new HD game consoles.


----------



## Ikabob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kyrin* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, I'll be getting my new 3082 in about 2 weeks, I'll report in with how it looks and whether or not I'm still getting the green tint of death.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the encouraging comments, you guys rock.





Good Kyrin! It does sound encouraging from Samsung. Perhaps their integrity and professionalism are worthy . However, so far words are cheap and their actions will be what counts. Let's see if 10-14 days is when it really arrives and let's see if you get what they promised. I certainly want to see just what Samsung is made of!


----------



## mrwumpus

Hi all, can anyone with a SlimFit 27" and Motorola DVR 641x please share what screen settings they use on both the DVR and the TV? The 641x's default to 16:9 and 1080i and this can be changed, but I find if I change it to 4:3 I can't get HD signals to resize properly even though my TV is a 4:3. It's kind of confusing and I want to get the best picture.


I went into the settings menu on my 6416 yesterday (press MENU immediately after powering OFF) and played around and now it looks to me like the HD signals aren't as sharp. It's almost as if they're running in a lower resolution.


Finally, on my SlimFit remote are the PMODE and PSIZE buttons. They don't do anything. Are they supposed to work? If so, when and how?


----------



## justsc

Motorola 6416?


WOW. I've only got the 6412.


I can't speak to your issue directly, but I may have some insight on how it works. Our tvs will, by default, recognize an incoming HD signal and the screen should almost always default to its FULL mode, whatever that may be. On my 34" 16:9 set that's a FULL widescreen. And I can't change from that FULL format as long as the set is receiving the HD signal. As soon as the signal changes to 480i the picture mode becomes user changeable.


So how does this affect you? First a clarification - What do you mean "if I change it (6416) to 4:3 I can't get HD signals to resize properly even though my TV is a 4:3?" Are you assuming you should be able to resize the picture mode when receiving an HD signal? Unless I'm mistaken, an HD signal freezes the picture mode to FULL - for HD that would be the "fullest" 16:9 window. On my 6412 I have it set to 16:9 and 1080i. If i had a 4:3 set I would still set it to 16:9 1080i. Just like I set my DVD player to 16:9 even with a 4:3 tv.


Bottom Line IMHO - an HD signal is automatically 16:9, regardless of whether your set is widescreen or 4:3. Telling your STB to output an HD signal in 4:3 probably screws big time with whatever you set your tv at. I would leave the STB at 16:9 / 1080i and settle for whatever your tv delivers (which I assume is an unchangeable letterboxed 16:9 window on your 4:3 set).


Cheers!


----------



## mrwumpus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Motorola 6416? WOW. I've only got the 6412.



Thanks for your reply. I believe the 6416 just has a larger HDD (160gb).



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So how does this affect you? First a clarification - What do you mean "if I change it (6416) to 4:3 I can't get HD signals to resize properly even though my TV is a 4:3?" Are you assuming you should be able to resize the picture mode when receiving an HD signal?



I guess I was assuming the STB would properly resize my HD signal (squish it with black bars) if I told it I had a 4:3 TV. In fact the opposite happens. What I did discover is that if I set my 4:3 TV to 16:9 mode in its menu, and leave the STB to the default 16:9, then HD signals do look correct, i.e. widescreen with black bars. Then the TV intelligently resizes the standard cable signals to 4:3.


Your advice to leave the STB at the default 16:9/1080i is what works best. I set my 4:3 to 16:9 mode and that works. I still have questions about the STB options for OUTPUT both on the standard menu and the 4:3 options on the service menu. I'm going to play with it some more tonight. I'll update here if I come up with anything exciting.


Thanks!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrwumpus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I still have questions about the STB options for OUTPUT both on the standard menu and the 4:3 options on the service menu. I'm going to play with it some more tonight. I'll update here if I come up with anything exciting.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Many struggle with how to set-up the STB for outputting 480i material, which is always 4:3. Originally, I thought telling the STB to send all 480i material to me at 480p was best for picture quality. But I found this was not true for my set. I have settled on setting that to 480i. My Sony 34" set upscales all SD to 960i and it looks fantastic. I have the same STB on my 27" Samsung set which is 480p native, and I still set the STB to output 480i as 480i. My tv does a better job at deinterlacing it and converting it to 480p than the STB does.


----------



## kz1000s1




mrwumpus
Finally said:


> I've been wondering the same thing. The mode and size buttons on my TX-S2782H remote don't do anything. The manual says they do.
> 
> 
> Otherwise I love my new set! The color and clarity are stunning and none of the problems some other people have had are evident.


----------



## Wickerman1972

I've went and read several pages of this thread. I got the TX-S3082WH yesterday. I don't see any of the blurriness along the edges of the screen that you guys talk about. If it's there I can't tell. But I do have severe geometry problems with it. I went to exchange it earlier today but the one they were going to give me had bowing that was even worse. I also took a look at their display model and the bowing was on it to. This isn't subtle bowing, meaning you don't have to get your face right up to the screen to see it. It's noticeable from several feet away. I'm gonna' call Samsung and ask them to send out someone to fix the bowing. Do you think they will without giving me a hassle about it? And what are the chances that the guy will be able to improve it?


----------



## Ikabob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kz1000s1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been wondering the same thing. The mode and size buttons on my TX-S2782H remote don't do anything. The manual says they do.
> 
> 
> Otherwise I love my new set! The color and clarity are stunning and none of the problems some other people have had are evident.




KZ....The actual buttons for the PMODE and PSIZE are under the labels on the remote....not the colored buttons above. I was confused at the beginning too. See if that helps you. I have the 3082 model but I guess they it would be the same with the 2782.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wickerman1972* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've went and read several pages of this thread. I got the TX-S3082WH yesterday. I don't see any of the blurriness along the edges of the screen that you guys talk about. If it's there I can't tell. But I do have severe geometry problems with it. I went to exchange it earlier today but the one they were going to give me had bowing that was even worse. I also took a look at their display model and the bowing was on it to. This isn't subtle bowing, meaning you don't have to get your face right up to the screen to see it. It's noticeable from several feet away. I'm gonna' call Samsung and ask them to send out someone to fix the bowing. Do you think they will without giving me a hassle about it? And what are the chances that the guy will be able to improve it?



It's really best to handle this they way you are planning to do. Place a call to whomever holds your warranty and get them out to your place. It just doesn't pay (most of the time) to exchange and exchange in hopes of getting the perfect unit. Most of these problems can be resolved to most people's satisfaction. Due to the number of these problems I assume the service techs are getting pretty good at working this issue.


All you need to do is stay on them, patiently and strongly. Treat them with respect and you almost always get that right back at you. Document each call and each visit (names, dates and times, what happened).


----------



## metzler555

So I got this tv about 3 weeks ago and didn't notice this effect till about 1 week after I bought it. When white letters are on black backgrounds the text is shown again on the screen. I hope you can tell what I mean by the picture. I have tried lowering the contrast and changed the VM to 0. Is there anything else I can do to fix this? It's showing up on my component and STV connections. I am not sure if it's on the HDTV one though. Thanks!


the board wouldn't let me post urls yet. So I can pm it to anyone who needs a picture of it or wait till I make 5 posts. Whichever I guess comes first.


----------



## kz1000s1

Thanks Ikabob! That works. I don't know why I thought they were the top buttons.


----------



## Ikabob

glad I could help you.


----------



## tristan7

I'm a n00b to posting on this forum. I've read a few of the sections for quite some time, but haven't posted much.


Anyway, I noticed what you were going through, Kyrin, and I just went through almost the same thing. Out of curiousity, have you recieved your new 3082? If so, do you have any geometry issues with it?


I had a TXR3079 that had issues with discoloration on the bottom right corner, on an HD signal, the picture was clipped off on the bottom of the screen, and the picture was bowed in on the right side. I called them and they had me take it to a repair center that was about 60 miles away because they claimed it was the closest authorized repair center. I got my TV back in less than a week, but when I plugged it in, the picture was almost exactly the same as it was before I returned it. The dumb hicks at the shop didn't do anything to repair it.


So, I called Samsung and told them I wanted a different shop to pick it up. Strangely enough, there was a shop that was only about 20 miles away that picked it up. They had it there for about a week and a half when I called them to see what the status was on it. They hadn't even touched it. They told me it would be another 2 weeks before they got to it.


So, I called Samsung to complain. I called them every day for about a week or so when they finally agreed to replace the TV. As you are aware, it took about 2 weeks to recieve the replacement.


Long story short, I was without the TV for about 5 weeks total.


Well last week I recieved my replacement TXR3082. The 3082 has geometry issues that are as bad as, if not worse than my TXR3079. The picture is slightly bowed in on the right side. The bottom is distorted as well. I'm going to call Samsung tomorrow to see if they can just get someone out here to adjust it.

Hopefully since it's brand new, they'll be convinced that it's not broken so they don't need to take the TV to the repair center.


----------



## metzler555

So I got this tv about 3 weeks ago and didn't notice this effect till about 1 week after I bought it. When white letters are on black backgrounds the text is shown again on the screen. I hope you can tell what I mean by the picture. I have tried lowering the contrast and changed the VM to 0. Is there anything else I can do to fix this? It's showing up on my component and STV connections. I am not sure if it's on the HDTV one though. Thanks! DO you think I should just call samsung and have them get me a new tv or is this one still fixable?


the board wouldn't let me post urls yet. So I can pm it to anyone who needs a picture of it or wait till I make 5 posts. Whichever I guess comes first.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metzler555* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I got this tv about 3 weeks ago and didn't notice this effect till about 1 week after I bought it. When white letters are on black backgrounds the text is shown again on the screen. I hope you can tell what I mean by the picture. I have tried lowering the contrast and changed the VM to 0. Is there anything else I can do to fix this? It's showing up on my component and STV connections. I am not sure if it's on the HDTV one though. Thanks! DO you think I should just call samsung and have them get me a new tv or is this one still fixable?
> 
> 
> the board wouldn't let me post urls yet. So I can pm it to anyone who needs a picture of it or wait till I make 5 posts. Whichever I guess comes first.



I read this yesterday in another post and for the life of me I can't picture in my head what you are describing. Try getting your 5 posts in so you can post a URL or a picture - if I can be of any help it'll require a picture. I suspect this is true for others as well based on the lack of replies you're getting.


----------



## ShaunoftheDead9

I had a bad geometry issue and deguassing issue with my 3079 and finally after talking with Samsung for quite some time(about two months with no answers) they decided that I would get a replacement. My options were replace it with the same tv or my money back. I told them I would take the money back and then they offered an upgrade to a 42 inch DLP the 4266 at no extra charge. I was completely satisfied and still am. The DLP is wonderful. I know this probably is not the norm with getting the tv replaced but if you are not happy with what they have to offer tell them. No one should have to live with Samsungs mistakes with the 3079, and it sounds like they haven't fixed most of the problems with the 3082.


That's my rant.


----------



## Kyrin

I got a call yesterday from the company, and I'm getting my new TV today in a few hours. Once I get it and spend some quality time with it I'll make a post detailing everything and letting you folks know what's up with it.


I hope it doesn't have geometry problems, though I'm not shy about popping open the SM and tweaking them myself, I don't really feel like waiting another week or two for a tech to come out all to do a procedure that I'm capable of myself. If I can't bring them in to acceptable levels though, I'll put in a call to Sammy and push them harder for either my money back, or an upgrade to a different technology. I was willing to take a 3082 replacement once, as I don't want to screw them, since I did only pay 800 for a TV, but if this one is unacceptable, I'm going to try to either get an upgrade from them or my money back, and put it towards a shiny new 1080p LCD. But we'll see what happens with the 3082 today.


I don't know if I'll get a chance to post today or not, but I'll post in the next few days once I feel comfy making a determination on things.


----------



## goombatommy

I bought the Samsung TXS3082WH and I am in total shock and awe with this TV. An amazing unit for the price. I love it.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goombatommy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought the Samsung TXS3082WH and I am in total shock and awe with this TV. An amazing unit for the price. I love it.



This is so good.


I'm really happy that you got yourself a nice HD set.


I got my Samsung 27" set 4-5 years ago and it's been super since day one. I did have to make some SM adjustments, but that was relatively easy and the PQ is outstanding. It's never so much as burped since turning it on way back then.


Cheers!


----------



## Ikabob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goombatommy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought the Samsung TXS3082WH and I am in total shock and awe with this TV. An amazing unit for the price. I love it.




I have the 3082 and I love it too. I am not aware of any geometry problems. Maybe they just don't bother me. I know one thing I would be really nervous about doing any tweaking to the SM. As a matter of fact, I will not play with the SM.


----------



## goombatommy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ikabob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the 3082 and I love it too. I am not aware of any geometry problems. Maybe they just don't bother me. I know one thing I would be really nervous about doing any tweaking to the SM. As a matter of fact, I will not play with the SM.




I absolutely agree with you. I am not aware of any geometry issue either. The picture is crystal clear. I would also agree with you too in reference to fiddling around with the SM. Personally, I don't know what I would be doing anyhow lol.


I just can't get over of how darn good the difference between previously using S-Video, going to HDMI. Unbelievable.


----------



## justsc

I've had my current Sony HD set for over a year, and actual HD service for about a year. And every time I sit down and turn on the set, I'm still blown away by the fidelity of HD. The colors, the sharpness and everything is so real. Especially with football. When they have the games with the cameras on wires that zoom around the field and look down on huddles and such - it just amazes me how clear everything is.


My viewing is pretty much split between HD and digital channels like National Geographic and the Science Channel. These digital channels are great, as good as DVD quality. But then I switch over to an HD channel and WOW. I didn't used to believe the early adopters who kept harping about how good HD was. It seemed to me that nothing could be better than DVD. I figured they were kind of fooling themselves. But, no. It's just like they said. I am totally hooked.


----------



## Ikabob

I am totally in awe of HD too. With my Samsung 3082 , I use no converter box and the HD is straight from airwaves and the picture quality is AWESOME. Yes, watching a football game in HD is the best (next to being there). I guess I would only want a larger TV, but my sunroom would not take a larger TV. I wish Samsung (or Sony) made a much larger CRT with the same built in tuner as the 3082 (maybe they do and I just don't know about it). I would consider it for another larger room. One thing I do not like is a converter box. It is my impression that a converter box gives very good HD but the quality on non- HD stations decreases quite a bit from a direct feed (ie no intervening converter box) Therefore the Samsung 3082 is perfect for me....although I do not actually get all HD stations except for the local stations that are in the airwaves. Hope I am clear on what I said. Thanks!


----------



## davevandam

Ok.. I was having some geometry issues and I tried to adjust my tv using SM and Avia.. unfortunately I think I did more harm than good. I had all my default settings, but those weren't that great to begin with.. the tv seems to suffer from major bowing issues... where on the left and right sides teh picture isn't completely straight, and also bad on the top and bottom corners. Is this normal? The weird thing too is that this behavior isn't very consistent.. usually with good 16:9 pictures its pretty decent, but when stuff on the tv "shifts" it looks rather bad.. like an old-school tv where the image shape itself seems to adjust based on what is on the actual screen. This was quite an issue on the avia disc.. where when it was using the checkerboard and shuffling images around it would change quite a bit.. I know this sounds all very vague but I have a feeling that this may not be an isolated incident. Does this sound "curable" or do I need to call Samsung now?


----------



## popoho

I just treated myself to a brand new Samsung TX-S3082WH from BB. I did notice a bit of bowing and geometry issue when viewing. I got myself an Avia Calibration Disc from a "friend" (arrr matey) and after much tinkering in the SM, I an satisfied with the results. Note*. Please make sure to calibrate the contrast to a low setting to get a less noticible geometric issue.


Although the adjustment is not perfect, for the price and excellent PQ, I cannot complain. Best of luck to you all.


Do yourself a huge favor and get a HDMI to DVI cable. The PQ is absolutely amazing when viewing HD programs. I can even see wrinkles and pimples on some local channels field reporters


----------



## Wickerman1972

I've been thinking about getting a HDMI cable for mine. But my cable guy claims that although there is an HDMI output in my DVR it doesn't work. I'm not sure if he is full of it or not, will have to buy the cable to find out. I'm thinking about dumping my cable company anyway for Dish Network because their HD service is pathetic. However, I've heard that the HDMI inputs on these Samsung SlimFits can't accept standard def. signals. If that's true I guess I would have to output everything from the DVR in 1080i which would diminish the quality of the standard def. channels some and eliminate my ability to utilize the set's 480p display mode for standard def. channels.


----------



## Wickerman1972

This is not the first time I've heard this idea that a lower contrast setting will mean less bowing on this forum. So after I read your reply I went and set my contrast all the way to 0 to see if there would be any difference. There was none whatsoever.


----------



## ladymarq

I've had my Slim 27" model from Sams for 5 days & have been leaving it on to burn in so can adjust & make sure no problems develop. Is it possible to adjust out the green line that shows down the left side in some modes? It does not seem consistent. Also sometimes it seems there is something like a greenish sun circle type thing in the upper right quadrant, this doesn't seem evident all the time but might be there all the time but colors on screen hide it some time.


As far as geometry it isn't too bad. I do notice some bowing on the sides when there are box lines on the picture due to format. When there are title boxes on the bottom they are pretty good except tilt down to the right just a bit. I have a weather channel that scrolls info at the bottom and it starts chopping off a little of the letters just right of midline and about 1/4 of the letters at the edge. Some scrolling items seem to disappear down to the right. I notice this in the SD mode (as the channel is SD) and if go to 16:9 it is just the slope of the line of course as it is boxed at top & bottom. Lettering is only slightly blurry at edges. Overall a real great picture. Will adjusting with AVIA or DWE help any or is this a service issue & maybe a set problem (green line)


Someone mentioned a screen to test for geometry issues but I can find it. How does one access that screen?


If these issues have been addressed somewhere feel free to point me in that direction. I love the set especially since I had been watching an old 13". The reception on my new Sammy is great with a HD antenna from Lowes & I'm 30+ miles from the stations not wanting to pay for satellite (cable not available).


Thanks for helping this newbie.


----------



## saweetnesstrev

Anyway to trade up to the 82 version i ahve a 79 version since before christmas and it has geometry problems and the picture is wayyy bright. also ESPN HD the words ESPN on the bottom right is cut off. and anything i should tell them to help get a 82?  since 79 is obsolute?



Standard is 80/50/50/50 80 Contrast seems a little high is this correct???


----------



## hakunamutata

I haven't posted for a while because everything was going great until last couple of weeks when I had a power surge/and brownouts and it blew my set. I was really upset since I had spent so much time tweaking it , and now this. My warranty is expired so I had to consider taking it to a repair shop, but since the thing is so heavy I was waiting for a repairman who would come in or pick it up. Tired of waiting and having some knowledge, I decided to open the set to see it was something that I might be able to fix. Thank goodness I did because it was just the fuse. Smart, aren't I? Well..no. If I had just done the smart thing from the beginning and plugged my set into a surge surpressor (or better yet a line conditioner/suppressor) it would have never had this problem in the first place.


----------



## Deadpool

Is there anyway to get rid of the grey bars in 4:3 mode? I love the TV but hate the bars. I'd much rather they be black.


----------



## fpage77

Hi,

I got the TX-S2782H before discovery this thread and I honestly do not understand why I've seen such negative comments. I got my 1080i and 720p channels on widescreen 16:9 mode and think it look brilliant. I've never seen sports and races so clear so sharp with such vibrant colors on the HD channels. I have never sat down in front of any other HDTV in my life and got this Samsung since my last TV (Samsung) which still works fine has been perfect for 6 years. This thread was way to large to looik though in detail on every post so don't kill me if I've misunderstood.


Thanks,


Fred


----------



## vipersvenom

I'm like everyone else when I say that I wish I had read this thread before I bought an HDTV set. I bought a TXR-3079 and I'm having the "bowing" issung. ESPN tickers are curved up in the middle and the top right portion is angled down enough for me to notice. I've been reading through this thread for days now and I've messed around with my SM (wrote down the values, don't worry) but to no avail. I'm thinking that I just don't UNDERSTAND how the SM settings work so I would rather have someone with knowledge of the Samsung SM help me.


I called Samsung tech (TV is out of return policy, no extended warranty, but MFG warranty is still valid), and I told them I was having the bowing issue with my picture and I'd like them to fix it under warranty. Since I've messed around with the service menu, even though the settings can be put back to the original, will the technician be able to access some sort of SM log showing that I've messed with it? Has anyone had any success with a Samsung tech fixing the bowing/focus issues?


Also, I'd like a link to where I can buy the AVIA calibration DVD.


Thanks


----------



## Ikabob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hakunamutata* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did because it was just the fuse. Smart, aren't I? Well..no. If I had just done the smart thing from the beginning and plugged my set into a surge surpressor (or better yet a line conditioner/suppressor) it would have never had this problem in the first place.




For future reference, can you tell us where this fuse is located and how to get to it and any other information you can provide. Thanks.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *popoho* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just treated myself to a brand new Samsung TX-S3082WH from BB. I did notice a bit of bowing and geometry issue when viewing. I got myself an Avia Calibration Disc from a "friend" (arrr matey) and after much tinkering in the SM, I an satisfied with the results. Note*. Please make sure to calibrate the contrast to a low setting to get a less noticible geometric issue.
> 
> 
> Although the adjustment is not perfect, for the price and excellent PQ, I cannot complain. Best of luck to you all.
> 
> 
> Do yourself a huge favor and get a HDMI to DVI cable. The PQ is absolutely amazing when viewing HD programs. I can even see wrinkles and pimples on some local channels field reporters



Congratulations on your new set!


And welcome to AVS.










Regarding geometry and contrast - Excessive contrast can cause a wealth of picture quality problems, not to mention shortening the life of the phosphor. But the relationship with geometry isn't much. Of course, mucho excessive contrast will cause bleeding and overscan bounce, as well as enhancing problematic artifacts, but it really isn't the tool to use to adjust geometry issues. Contrast has to be awfully high to have any effect.


HDMI to DVI - The digital interface is most useful and noticeable with fixed-pixel displays like LCD and DLP, etc. In fact, many of us have enjoyed better PQ with plain old component cabling.


Like you said - PQ is amazing with HD.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wickerman1972* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is not the first time I've heard this idea that a lower contrast setting will mean less bowing on this forum. So after I read your reply I went and set my contrast all the way to 0 to see if there would be any difference. There was none whatsoever.



Adjusting contrast is not really the way to address geometry problems, as you've figured out. Pincushion and barrell effects require SM adjustments for linearity. On my Sony the SM adjustments include VPIN, PIN, etc. I forget what they are on the Samsung units.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vipersvenom* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Also, I'd like a link to where I can buy the AVIA calibration DVD.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I purchased my copy through Amazon.com.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deadpool* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to get rid of the grey bars in 4:3 mode? I love the TV but hate the bars. I'd much rather they be black.



Believe it or not, you're actually better off with the grey bars. CRT sets these days are much less prone to burn-in than with older models, but it can still happen if images are left on static for long, long periods of time. Black pillarboxes will burn-in much more easily than grey - in other words it'll show up much more. This is actually a feature.


I'm unaware of any way to change them to black.


----------



## davevandam

I'm awaiting on Circuit City to take my old tv away and deliver another one. I really hope I don't get another bad tv..... I'll keep you all posted on updated in the case that you give a


----------



## l3ftonm3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Deadpool* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there anyway to get rid of the grey bars in 4:3 mode? I love the TV but hate the bars. I'd much rather they be black.




I wasnt able to change them in the tv settings for my 8082'

But my digital cable box let me switch the bars to black from grey.


----------



## TLR156

Anyone have any experience with the TX-S3080 (not the older TX-R model)?


I seem to have searched the internet wide, & can find no reviews at all. Most online retailers show the set currently on backorder, or not yet available.


I've read gobs of reviews from dis-satisfied customers who purchased the R model, & a few who apparently had better luck, or don't know any better.


I've been shopping around & found the TX-S3082's picture to be absolutely stunning, & it even has all the connections I want, but is unfortunatley about an inch too wide for my current entertainment center, which I can't currently justify replacing as well.


I'm hoping that the TX-S3080 turns out to be as good as the TX-S3082.


Anybody... ?


----------



## Ikabob

The thing I did not like about the 3080 was that it did not have a shift down key so that if you were watching in Zoom 1 mode , you could shift down so that the heads were not cut off. Other than that I thought it was very close in quality to the 3082. I only had it for a short time....3 days....until I realized the 3082 was out.


----------



## fpage77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TLR156* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone have any experience with the TX-S3080 (not the older TX-R model)?
> 
> 
> I seem to have searched the internet wide, & can find no reviews at all. Most online retailers show the set currently on backorder, or not yet available.
> 
> 
> I've read gobs of reviews from dis-satisfied customers who purchased the R model, & a few who apparently had better luck, or don't know any better.
> 
> 
> I've been shopping around & found the TX-S3082's picture to be absolutely stunning, & it even has all the connections I want, but is unfortunatley about an inch too wide for my current entertainment center, which I can't currently justify replacing as well.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that the TX-S3080 turns out to be as good as the TX-S3082.
> 
> 
> Anybody... ?



Hey I'm new to all this too but I have a TX-S2782H which would be less wide and would probably fit into a entertainment center. The model is 4:3 based but you can set it to display your 16:9 channels properly in letterbox. I love this HDTV!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TLR156




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fpage77* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey I'm new to all this too but I have a TX-S2782H which would be less wide and would probably fit into a entertainment center. The model is 4:3 based but you can set it to display your 16:9 channels properly in letterbox. I love this HDTV!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah, I've looked at the 4:3's. & the 27 inchers. My current set (which is getting ready to go caput) is a 27" 4:3 SD. I figure if I'm going to drop the dough on a new tube it's gotta be bigger, HD, & 16:9 format. I must admit, some of the 4:3's have been tempting... Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Dionysian

Hello all, I'd like to ask if someone who has a samsung dynaflat slimfit 3082WH could test something for me. Does your Digital Captioning work when you have a dvd player in Component (y.pb.pr) mode, or in HDMI mode. Mine is not, and I am deaf so I rely on captioning. I'd like to find out if its a problem with this model or with my set. The user manual says you should be able to go into Setup and then captioning should be white (mine is greyed out in hdmi and component mode) and you should be able to adjust font, color, etc for digital captioning.


I have two dvd players, one is not progressive scan and just does component out. One is hdmi to hdmi and does progressive scan. Cant get captioning to work with either of these.


PS closed captions are NOT subtitles.


If someone would be so kind as to try this out, I will have more knowledge to use as ammo to get the samsung service reps to come and FIX my tv.


----------



## the13thchamber

The first set had slight geometry issues but the main problem was the lower right corner. It looked as if a magnet was placed near the tv. I returned it an now it makes a loud abrupt sound when I turn on the set. It only lasts for a sec but I am worried if it may lead to problems down the road. The set still has geometry issues but I feel I can fix that with new menu that has the extra settings that I found out how to access in these forums. Does anyone know if there are specific number settings to fix the geometry problem or is on set to set basis?


thanks


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *the13thchamber* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The first set had slight geometry issues but the main problem was the lower right corner. It looked as if a magnet was placed near the tv. I returned it an now it makes a loud abrupt sound when I turn on the set. It only lasts for a sec but I am worried if it may lead to problems down the road. The set still has geometry issues but I feel I can fix that with new menu that has the extra settings that I found out how to access in these forums. Does anyone know if there are specific number settings to fix the geometry problem or is on set to set basis?
> 
> 
> thanks



The loud sound is the set performing an auto degauss - which is normal. My set has also begun doing this now that the weather has turned cooler and the air is drier.


No worries.


----------



## taxman48

Was reading thru all the posts after seeing the tv at local PC Richards side by side with another 30" HDTV LG model # 30FS4D. Picture looked the same on both of them but Samsung was priced a little higher. I will be connecting tv via HDMI since the new cable boxes have HDMI output. BB website has the 3082WH aspect ration listed as 4:3, http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1138087675171 

is this a mistake?.


----------



## the13thchamber

Thanks for the help justsc! Glad that there are no problems. Now, I am going to try and fix the geometry problems. Any advice. thanks for the help.


----------



## lobowolf2000

In February of 2006, I purchased a Samsung SlimFit TXR3079WHX 30" HDTV. I had problems from day one with magnetic distortion in the corners (blue and green rainbows), shadows in the picture, and non-linearity. On a gray field, you could see "shadows" where the gray level changed, and if you put on a picture with straight lines, the lines were all wavy and distorted, and the right half of the picture drooped down. If you set it for 4:3, the top of the picture wasn't straight, but had a very pronounced dip in it.


I should have returned the set to Best Buy within the 30 days, but I didn't want to admit to myself that I had gotten a lemon.


I called Samsung in April and waited 3 weeks for them to schedule a repair call. The tech installed a new deflection board. That helped somewhat, and fortunately I watched as he installed the board and set up the deflection menu, because his idea of a good picture and my idea of good picture were certainly different (as he was ready to leave, and I pointed out the set still had some serious geometry issues).


He adjusted things the best that he could, and said there was nothing more that he could do. I watched as he went through all of the adjustments, and he did indeed to the best he could, but there were still shadows and lines and the rainbow distortion in the corners was still there. Before I asked what I could do now, he snuck out the door and left! He gave me the code for the deflection menu, but I couldn't make any improvements.


The picture was better, but still not great, and over the course of the next 3 months continued to deteriorate until I couldn't stand watching it. I called Samsung in early August, and they sent a different tech from a different shop out to look at my set. He said the CRT had purity issues, and that the only thing he could do is replace the CRT. So, he ordered the new CRT, had it approved by Samsung, and I waited.


Two weeks passed, and apparently the repair shop could not get the CRT out of the case. They waited for Samsung to get back to them with tech advice, and finally after two weeks, I had to call Samsung myself and they in turn, called the shop and got things rolling. A week later, I called Samsung again. The shop still couldn't get the CRT out of the case, and the set was pronounced unfixable.


To make a very long story short, Samsung offered to send me a new set. They were out of '05 models, and offered to send me an '06 CRT model of equivalent worth. At this point, I'd had enough of Samsung CRT TV's and I was really afraid I'd get the same thing in the replacement set. I asked Samsung if I could just upgrade to an LCD and be done with it, and I was told that I could.


The set went in Sept. 30th. For another $575, they'd let me upgrade to a Samsung LNS-3251 32" LCD, so even though I'm not happy about spending another $575, I'll be happy to put this whole nightmare behind me. Samsung LCD's seem to have a much better reputation and I'm hoping that I can just be done with this (with my luck, I'll end up with one that has a whole bunch of dead pixels).


Conclusions:


I think there were some serious issues pertaining to the manufacture of SlimFit CRT's, and I would not recommend the TV. I'm sure there are some that are fine and have no problems, but mine was terrible.


My experience with Samsung customer service gets mixed reviews. I was always able to get a live person, and they were always polite. They were accomodating, but I wouldn't say that anyone went way out of their way to do anything quickly. Typically, I had to wait several weeks for a repair person to show up (I live out in a rural area). They did agree to replace my set, but only after it was deemed unrepairable. They would only honor the remainder of my warranty, however, and would not give me another whole year on the offered replacement. They did, however, give me the choice to upgrade to an LCD and since I dont want have anything more to do with Samsung CRT's, I'm taking the offer. They said the replacement process takes 3 weeks, so the total cost of this ordeal will be two service calls, two half-days off from work, and 6 or 7 weeks without a TV.


Obviously, I would not buy another SlimFit.


----------



## Humvee13

Taxman the BB site is incorrect about the ratio and their picture is of a 4:3 set too, guess they made a mistake. It is a 16x9 set, I was checking this Tv out in the store since I work there and thinking of picking it up to replace a very old zenith 25 inch in my garage. Seems like the best one we carry out of the batch after the sony xbr.


BTW does anyone use this set with a PS2 or xbox360? Im sure it plays it fine just wondering if anyone has any gaming feedback.


Edit: Apon looking at the site again they list 2 models in the 30 inch range 1 is wide and the other is 4:3 but the pictures they have are still screwed up.


----------



## publord

I have the 27 inch slimfit, its super with my 360


----------



## rebeljt

I just bought the Samsung (TXS3082W) and I am very pleased with it. The OTA stuff is great. The cable is not so great but I think thats a problem with the cable or comcast and I don't care much. Its not digital just the basics. I want to hook this bad boy up to my computer. I have been doing this through an S-Video cable from a Geforce 5900XT card. Is this a safe way to do this? Is there a better or more preferred way to do this? I am on my third HDTV. My first sanyon was busted and recalled, then I had a vizio that I returned because te picture quality was horrible. I can't help but think to myself the S-Video connection caused weird things on my first set. I can't think of why it would but maybe I am paranoid after being on my third set and trying to find something that looked good. Any advice would be appreciated.


JT


----------



## Humvee13

Would a HDMI to DVI then DVI output from your computer be possible at a lower resolution? 1024 x 768 ? I cant see svideo doin any damage other than being resolution limiting.


----------



## blackzc

Does anyones slimfit seem to grunt louder than normal when you turn it on? Mine makes a pretty loud grinding sound (vibration) when i turn it on.


Anything to be concerned about?


----------



## rebeljt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Humvee13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Would a HDMI to DVI then DVI output from your computer be possible at a lower resolution? 1024 x 768 ? I cant see svideo doin any damage other than being resolution limiting.




I'd like to run HDMI to DVI but unfortunately with the way I have my room setup it would cost a bundle. Unless anyone knows of a cheap solution? I am doing S-Video over UTP. Does anyone know of a HDMI over UTP solution? lol... I like this TV quite a bit. Far better then the Sanyo I had.


JT


----------



## rebeljt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackzc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyones slimfit seem to grunt louder than normal when you turn it on? Mine makes a pretty loud grinding sound (vibration) when i turn it on.
> 
> 
> Anything to be concerned about?




I think thats the Screen Degaussing?


JT


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rebeljt* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think thats the Screen Degaussing?
> 
> 
> JT



That's correct, and grunting is a good word for it.


----------



## ins0mniac

I'm considering the 27" slimfit. I like the 2 HDMI inputs. Can I use the optical audio out to go into my ONKYO receiver while using HDMI input for video ? This will save me a digital input on the ONKYO (of which I only have 2), essentially the TV acting as a switcher for digital audio.


From the manual it seems like the optical audio out is muted while the TV is displaying HDMI video. Is that true ?


Thanks.


----------



## JSWbBk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ins0mniac* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From the manual it seems like the optical audio out is muted while the TV is displaying HDMI video. Is that true ? Thanks.



I have the 30" slimfit and, if I'm not mistaken, the only thing that comes out of the optical audio out is sound from the TV tuner.


When I am watching a DVD, I have to switch my A/V Receiver to accept the audio input from the DVD player.


The digital audio comes from the DVD player and goes to the HDTV by HDMI, but the TV does not then pass that audio on to another device by any digital connection. (I haven't tried the analog connections.) Similarly, the HDTV will not pass the DVD's video out to any third device by digital connection.


----------



## fpage77

I could have walked out the door at Circuit City cheap but ended up sticking with the 27" Slimfit. I looked at the displace and talked about warped corners (barf). I think Slimfit shouldn't be bigger than 27" because the geometry problems people have talked about with 30" is so true. I just can't beleive they can keep selling a item they know has issues. If your 30" inch model tubes suck either redesign them or stop selling them SAMSUNG!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fpage77* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I could have walked out the door at Circuit City cheap but ended up sticking with the 27" Slimfit. I looked at the displace and talked about warped corners (barf). I think Slimfit shouldn't be bigger than 27" because the geometry problems people have talked about with 30" is so true. I just can't beleive they can keep selling a item they know has issues. If your 30" inch model tubes suck either redesign them or stop selling them SAMSUNG!



When the technology changed from rounded screens to flat screens these problems began to crop up, as there were now differences in distance between the guns and the various parts of the screen. This affected both focus and linearity. Then with the addition of the slim lines, the differences became even more pronounced. From what I've seen the 4:3 designs suffer the least problems.


But we know it can be done right because there are alot of very happy owners even here at AVS.


----------



## mowowie

Hi everybody, Well I just returned my second Slimfit TXS3082WH. The first had just about every issue known, Circles looked like squares, squares look like circles, Horrible distortion in the corners and the purple splotches in the left corners. The second 82 however was nearly perfect. After reading this thread I felt extremely lucky! Unfortunately, after reading some obscure post somewhere some guy was complaining how the tv's screen would expand and contract after the blackness in between commercials and when bright light was flashing on screen. I instantly noticed my TV was doing the same thing. This was extremely annoying and unacceptable so i returned it and noticed 2 floor models doing the same thing. My theory is that it's the result of a weak power supply.

After reading 50 pages on this thread I can't believe nobody else has mentioned this problem! It's very obvious when you're watching a network logo bouncing around all over the place!

Well, I'm now the proud owner of a Sony 34 inch KD-34XBR970. Wow, What a TV! Perfect Everything for a Hundred bucks more.

out of curiosity, anybody else have the prob i was describing with their Slimfit?


PS. Justsc, you are the man! I've read MANY posts from you in diff threads this past week, In fact it was your advice that directed me to the Sony. Thank you.

I do have a few questions about the Sony i'd like to ask you soon though.

Thanks again.


----------



## faceoff

All - not sure if these are stupid questions - or not. The situation is that we're looking for a 27"-32" set. The Sony - I could probably talk my wife into the price - but it's too deep. She saw the 32" Slimfit - and likes it (size and look wise). I don't especially like what I'm reading here. We're not in a real rush to get a set, and it has to be 16:9.


My questions - there seems to be a marked improvement in the sets between last year, and this year. I know that there are still geometry issues with this year's models. Is this true?


If it's true - from thouse who know Samsung, could the assumption be that next year's models will be better?


If the answer to that is yes - any idea when, and what next years models will bring?


Sorry to be a pain!!!


TIA!


faceiff


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *faceoff* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All - not sure if these are stupid questions - or not. The situation is that we're looking for a 27"-32" set. The Sony - I could probably talk my wife into the price - but it's too deep. She saw the 32" Slimfit - and likes it (size and look wise). I don't especially like what I'm reading here. We're not in a real rush to get a set, and it has to be 16:9.
> 
> 
> My questions - there seems to be a marked improvement in the sets between last year, and this year. I know that there are still geometry issues with this year's models. Is this true?
> 
> 
> If it's true - from thouse who know Samsung, could the assumption be that next year's models will be better?
> 
> 
> If the answer to that is yes - any idea when, and what next years models will bring?
> 
> 
> Sorry to be a pain!!!
> 
> 
> TIA!
> 
> 
> faceiff



These are not stupid questions. It's easy to understand why anyone would be hesitant to buy after reading these threads. I really feel sorry for those who've had bad experiences with their new sets. Folks start out with lots of hopeful expectations going to HD and then get the set home and feel such disappointment.


Samsung has made progress in solving some of last year's problems. But it's clear that there's still a few hurdles to jump. All crt sets have geometry and linearity issues - it's just a matter of how extensive they are and whether or not they're fixable.


Next Year? - This is a tough one. If Samsung continues to offer crt sets, and if they are new models, then I do believe we'll see improvements. Samsung's strengths lie in their flat panel and rear projection sets. That's where the money is. I have yet to hear Samsung declare their plans for next year with regard to crt HD sets.


Bottom Line? - If you are in the market for crt technology, I wouldn't wait until next year to make a decision. Too many manufacturers are discontinuing their crt lines. If the Sony 970 is too deep, then I'd consider another display technology altogether.


----------



## faceoff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> These are not stupid questions. It's easy to understand why anyone would be hesitant to buy after reading these threads. I really feel sorry for those who've had bad experiences with their new sets. Folks start out with lots of hopeful expectations going to HD and then get the set home and feel such disappointment.
> 
> 
> Samsung has made progress in solving some of last year's problems. But it's clear that there's still a few hurdles to jump. All crt sets have geometry and linearity issues - it's just a matter of how extensive they are and whether or not they're fixable.
> 
> 
> Next Year? - This is a tough one. If Samsung continues to offer crt sets, and if they are new models, then I do believe we'll see improvements. Samsung's strengths lie in their flat panel and rear projection sets. That's where the money is. I have yet to hear Samsung declare their plans for next year with regard to crt HD sets.
> 
> 
> Bottom Line? - If you are in the market for crt technology, I wouldn't wait until next year to make a decision. Too many manufacturers are discontinuing their crt lines. If the Sony 970 is too deep, then I'd consider another display technology altogether.



Thanks for the QUICK reponse.


I've got a 42" LCD Sony in our bedroom. It's nice - guess that I'm "old school" in that CRT STILL looks better. The Sony CRT is a BEAST - maybe if I can figure out how to rearrange the office. . .


Oh man - nothing is easy! LOL


Thanks again!!!


----------



## FoolintheRain

I'm wondering if the S series 3080 has been released yet as well. It's on the Samsung website and also appeared in last year's CES report. I like the bottom speaker look b/c it matches my other Sammy TVs exactly (42" EDTV Plasma and 50" HDTV DLP). It looks very much like the older style Sammy TVs that I like. I went to HHGregg today and they said they had some left in the back, claiming that is was last year's model. I'm guessing they were the R series though, b/c I can't find these anywhere on the net! Any insiders out there with a clue OR someone who has found the newer S series. I don't want the R series due to the geometry issues. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DonW4WJ

TX-S3082WH Question...


I am seeing some ringing on letter edges. I also noticed that the SHARPNESS control does nothing. Anybody have a clue on shutting off the edge "enhancement?"


I don't see anything obvious in either the regular or service menus!


TNX...


----------



## justsc

You can turn off scan velocity modulation in the SM. I believe it's in Video Adjust 1 or 2 (if those are still valid submenus), and it's called VM LEVEL. To turn it off set it to 0.


----------



## DonW4WJ

justsc


TNX for that info...


----------



## tdmuw

Hey all,


I tried searching this thread but it's a bit unwieldily, and I don't really know what my problem is called.


Anyway, I have had the TXR3079 for about a year and a half now and this problem just showed up about a month ago. On the right side of the screen vertical bars of red green and blue show up when the screen is very dark. Do you guys have any idea what's going on here or how I could fix this?


I have a picture but the forum won't let me post since I'm new.


Thanks in advance for any help.


Tim


----------



## fleaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When the technology changed from rounded screens to flat screens these problems began to crop up, as there were now differences in distance between the guns and the various parts of the screen. This affected both focus and linearity. Then with the addition of the slim lines, the differences became even more pronounced. From what I've seen the 4:3 designs suffer the least problems.
> 
> 
> But we know it can be done right because there are alot of very happy owners even here at AVS.



I've been following this thread on/off since, well close to the beginning. The slimfits really interested me at first, but of course all the problems with them have cooled my desire for one.


But, I might just be a better candidate for a slimfit than most> I would be replacing a reg. 27" toshiba CRT with a 27" 4:3 slimfit. I have a ceiling mounted projector so the slimfit would just be filling my daily TV duties and I don't need a widescreen for tv stuff.


So I gather the 27" 4:3 has the least problems....at least with geometry? Would I be _'safe'_ with the 27" 4:3 slimfit or are there still issues with those sets?


Any difference with the LG slim line...or are they just rebranded Samsungs?


Fleaman


----------



## atpat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tdmuw* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> 
> I tried searching this thread but it's a bit unwieldily, and I don't really know what my problem is called.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I have had the TXR3079 for about a year and a half now and this problem just showed up about a month ago. On the right side of the screen vertical bars of red green and blue show up when the screen is very dark. Do you guys have any idea what's going on here or how I could fix this?
> 
> 
> I have a picture but the forum won't let me post since I'm new.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.
> 
> 
> Tim



I've had a few issues with my 3079 but the last issue I had was what you're describing. When there was a dark background and an object would move to the right side of the screen I would get the colored bars.


I placed a service call on September 13th and was told they would exchange my tv. After all the run around and heated discussions with Samsung they offered me a new TX-S3065WR. I accepted and I'm still waiting.


Not sure it there is a fix.


----------



## dman1

I had the same issue with the "Rainbows" on my SlimFit TXR-3080WH. After many calls to Samsung they have agreed to replace the set. I've had a majority of the problems described in this post - purple corners, wavy lines on 4:3 material, and now the "rainbow" problem. Samsung offered to replace my set with the new model TXS-3082, but I decided I don't want another problem child. So, I decided to bite the bullet and pay some extra $$ to get a 32" lcd instead. I'm still waiting for Samsung to deliver the new LCD and pick-up the old SlimFit unit. I've never had so many problems with a TV ever...But, I'm glad Samsung came through and finally offered to replace it.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fleaman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been following this thread on/off since, well close to the beginning. The slimfits really interested me at first, but of course all the problems with them have cooled my desire for one.
> 
> 
> But, I might just be a better candidate for a slimfit than most> I would be replacing a reg. 27" toshiba CRT with a 27" 4:3 slimfit. I have a ceiling mounted projector so the slimfit would just be filling my daily TV duties and I don't need a widescreen for tv stuff.
> 
> 
> So I gather the 27" 4:3 has the least problems....at least with geometry? Would I be _'safe'_ with the 27" 4:3 slimfit or are there still issues with those sets?
> 
> 
> Any difference with the LG slim line...or are they just rebranded Samsungs?
> 
> 
> Fleaman



Safe is not a word I would apply to any HD display technologies at this still early stage. However, my understanding is that the 4:3 sets have experienced much less problems than their widescreen counterparts. Maybe "safer" is a better word?


Cheers!


----------



## fleaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Safe is not a word I would apply to any HD display technologies at this still early stage. However, my understanding is that the 4:3 sets have experienced much less problems than their widescreen counterparts. Maybe "safer" is a better word?
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Thanks for posting justsc,


Would it be safer that I really only watch non-HD content on the 27"? I only have local channels in HD and if needed, I fire up the Projector for that.


I guess the bottom line is I would like to just gain a little extra space in my small room and the slimfit would do just that....if it performs just as well as my STD-def Toshiba 27" 4:3, I would be happy. If it performed better, I would be happier and more motivated to purchase sooner than later.


Thoughts?


Fleaman


----------



## catamountalum200

ok i bought the samsung slimfit 3079 today from sam's club for like 500 hundred dollars. i like it but i am kind of worried after reading all of the bad stuff on here. well i have a few questions first will this tv display everything except for 1080p also will it auto configure to whatever the show is playing at such as 1080i or so forth. also i dont have hd through the cable company i have reg cable so i was wondering if i got a indoor ant because i live in a condo so no roof for me will i be able to get hi def signals with it and if so what is the best ant to buy if i want to get hi def channels. the last thing is how many people like this tv over the lg one that is just like it, oh yeah is this the oldest model and then the 3080 and then the 3082 is the newest one. i forgot on avg how long has someone owned this tv before they noticed any problem with it.


----------



## catamountalum200

i forgot to ask before does this have a qam tuner like the lg that looks like this one.


----------



## catamountalum200

as i said yesterday i bought the 3079 samsung and i was wondering if anyone had perfect settings for this tv that i could use. i am a noob when it comes to hdtv. thanks alot. i have my contrast at 60 i think and everything else is factory settings like i think everything else is at 50


----------



## catamountalum200

so does any one know about my few questions i asked


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fleaman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting justsc,
> 
> 
> Would it be safer that I really only watch non-HD content on the 27"? I only have local channels in HD and if needed, I fire up the Projector for that.
> 
> 
> I guess the bottom line is I would like to just gain a little extra space in my small room and the slimfit would do just that....if it performs just as well as my STD-def Toshiba 27" 4:3, I would be happy. If it performed better, I would be happier and more motivated to purchase sooner than later.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Fleaman



I don't think the content affects the "safety" factor. If I got this 27" set (which I would if I were in the market for a 4:3 27" set) I'd use it for whatever signals it could display.


Compared to SD Toshiba? - I have never compared these two against one another. The contest would be which had the best SD picture quality, and I just can't tell you for sure which would be best. I can tell you that I have a Samsung 27" HD set (older) and it's fabulous with SD and HD. I wouldn't trade it for anything.


If you can buy it from a reseller that gives you a 30 day return policy then you have nothing to lose.


I say give it a try.


----------



## justsc

catamountalum200,


This set will display both 1080i and 480p. Incoming HD (720p and 1080i) will be displayed at 1080i and incoming SD (480i and 480p) at 480p (I'm pretty sure this is still correct, although you may have a choice to display everything at 1080i).


Autoconfigure - Yes, as explained above.


Antennas - Go to antennaweb.com for info on antennas and which digital signals you can receive at your location.


Can't help you with LG and longevity issues.


No QAM tuner.


Settings - Using anyone else's settings will be of little help. These are analog devices and each one is uniquely adjusted at the factory and different from all the others. Your best bet is to get either the Avia or DVE calibration DVDs and give your set a proper calibration. IMHO, Contrast at 60 is awfully high. Setting Contrast too high can shorten the life of the tube. Be sure you are not using the Dynamic picture mode, as this drives the tv in torch mode for bright showroom floors. Try using the Custom picture mode and adjust to taste until you get the calibration dvd. I'd set Contrast at no higher than 45-50. Setting all others at 50 is OK I guess, whatever looks best to you - that might be a bit high for Color saturation.


----------



## catamountalum200

is it bad that it does not have a qam tuner, also is the picture going to suffer when it upgrades the 720p signal to a 1080i signal.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catamountalum200* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is it bad that it does not have a qam tuner



It all depends.


A QAM tuner is essentially a cable tuner. If you had a QAM tuner, and if you had basic analog cable service, you could connect the coax cable to the proper antenna input on the tv and receive the local HD and digital SD channels free. This is if your local cable company is carrying the local digital channels.


Without a QAM tuner you need digital service from your cable company to get these local channels and other digital cable content.


Since I use Comcast's Digital Classic service I get these local digital channels through the set-top-box. But if I wasn't subscribing to this digital tier then I most would most certainly want a QAM tuner.


In my opinion I believe today's sets should include QAM tuners. Those sets that include CableCard service always have QAM tuners. The rest is up to the manufacturer.


----------



## justsc

Looks like you were editing your question while I was answering 


The picture will not suffer any loss of quality when scaled from 720p to 1080i.


----------



## catamountalum200

i bought a rca ant today from target and now i am recieving it looks to be like 5 hd channels, such as fox asc cbs nbc and pbs. does the ant replace the qam tuner on this tv meaning is it doing the same thing a qam tuner would do


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catamountalum200* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i bought a rca ant today from target and now i am recieving it looks to be like 5 hd channels, such as fox asc cbs nbc and pbs. does the ant replace the qam tuner on this tv meaning is it doing the same thing a qam tuner would do



I'm not sure I understand the question.


You have connected your cable line to the antenna port on the RCA, right?


And you are getting the local HD channels as we discussed earlier?


Are you also getting all the other channels you are used to receiving?


----------



## catamountalum200

oh ok i bought an antenna and hooked it up to my air port on the samsung and kept my cable plugged into the cable port so i switch between the cable port and the air port, so on cable i get cable but on the air port i am getting about 5 hd channels


----------



## hakunamutata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ikabob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For future reference, can you tell us where this fuse is located and how to get to it and any other information you can provide. Thanks.



Sorry I had taken so long to reply, but wouldn't you have guessed I lost my pc as well. Anyway the back panel come of quite easily with all the screws off. Then follow the power cord to the circuit board, it is small so you'll have to look closely. I got the replacement at Radio Shack. Its a slow burn fuse: part #T5AL250V.


----------



## K3cT

Hi everyone, my first post here.


I've spent the last 2 days reading this topic and that other topic about the 3082 model. As you can see, I'm planning to purchase a new TV to replace my old 15 years old Toshiba. Initially, I wanted to get the Sony 34XBR970 but I was dissapointed to find out that they do not have the Asian equivalent of that model. It seems that the Singapore site of SonyStyle doesn't carry anymore CRT HDTVs. Alas, it seems that I have to resort to Samsung SlimFit TVs.


I'm interested in these 2 models in the SlimFit line: WS-32Z40HD (seems to be the Asian equivalent of the 3082 with 1 less HDMI port and no ATSC tuner) and the 4:3 version of that model, CS-29Z40HM. Note that the 4:3 version doesn't have an HDMI port.


I've looked at both TVs and it seems that the 4:3 version does have a slightly better PQ. I suppose that's because of the inherent nature of the electron gun in widescreen SlimFit. However, I'm rather worried about the lack of HDMI port.


Any advices would be very appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## atpat

I received my replacement Slimfit TX-S3065WR on Thursday. I immediately noticed a problem with the picture. On both the left and right sides there are horizontal lines going from top to bottom. As they get closer to the bottom of the screen they get larger and arc towards the centre of the screen. Anyone have an idea what this could be? I have pictures but I'm not sure how to submit them.


The geometry on this set is much better than the 3079 it replaced. If it's not one thing it's another.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K3cT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, my first post here.
> 
> 
> I've spent the last 2 days reading this topic and that other topic about the 3082 model. As you can see, I'm planning to purchase a new TV to replace my old 15 years old Toshiba. Initially, I wanted to get the Sony 34XBR970 but I was dissapointed to find out that they do not have the Asian equivalent of that model. It seems that the Singapore site of SonyStyle doesn't carry anymore CRT HDTVs. Alas, it seems that I have to resort to Samsung SlimFit TVs.
> 
> 
> I'm interested in these 2 models in the SlimFit line: WS-32Z40HD (seems to be the Asian equivalent of the 3082 with 1 less HDMI port and no ATSC tuner) and the 4:3 version of that model, CS-29Z40HM. Note that the 4:3 version doesn't have an HDMI port.
> 
> 
> I've looked at both TVs and it seems that the 4:3 version does have a slightly better PQ. I suppose that's because of the inherent nature of the electron gun in widescreen SlimFit. However, I'm rather worried about the lack of HDMI port.
> 
> 
> Any advices would be very appreciated. Thanks in advance.



Since it doesn't have HDMI, does it have DVI? Could it be that HDMI is not a digital connection standard in Singapore? If not, is there another kind of connector for digital signals?


Hopefully there's still 2 component connections. These should be find for HD and SD signals so long as your peripherals don't require digital connections.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atpat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I received my replacement Slimfit TX-S3065WR on Thursday. I immediately noticed a problem with the picture. On both the left and right sides there are horizontal lines going from top to bottom. As they get closer to the bottom of the screen they get larger and arc towards the centre of the screen. Anyone have an idea what this could be? I have pictures but I'm not sure how to submit them.
> 
> 
> The geometry on this set is much better than the 3079 it replaced. If it's not one thing it's another.



Can you provide a picture? I'm having trouble picturing what you are referring to.


----------



## atpat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Can you provide a picture? I'm having trouble picturing what you are referring to.



Either I don't have enough posts to submit pictures or I'm blind and can't see the option. I could email them or IM them to you.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atpat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Either I don't have enough posts to submit pictures or I'm blind and can't see the option. I could email them or IM them to you.



I believe you need to have completed 5 posts before you can post images. Maybe now you can?


----------



## atpat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I believe you need to have completed 5 posts before you can post images. Maybe now you can?



Here they are. It's hard to see but I have it outlined. Pic2 is probably the best. It's easier to see in front of the TV.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atpat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here they are. It's hard to see but I have it outlined. Pic2 is probably the best. It's easier to see in front of the TV.



This looks like interference.


Do you have any speakers or other electronic equipment close to the tv? If speakers, try moving them well away and see what happens. If others, remove them one at a time and see if things improve. If you find an offender, you need to locate it somewhere else.


----------



## K3cT




> Quote:
> Since it doesn't have HDMI, does it have DVI? Could it be that HDMI is not a digital connection standard in Singapore? If not, is there another kind of connector for digital signals?
> 
> 
> Hopefully there's still 2 component connections. These should be find for HD and SD signals so long as your peripherals don't require digital connections.



No, the CS-29Z40 doesn't have a DVI port. It has S-Video and components though. Well, HD isn't exactly a big thing here yet. Our cable providers will supposedly provide HD channels at the end of the year but even then, I won't be surprised if it gets delayed. All normal TV broadcasts are still in SD. However, I'm certain that once HD becomes big here, HDMI would be the digital connection standard.


I do plan to purchase the PS3 somewhere in the next year though which requires an HDMI connection. The thing I'm rather worried is having to upgrade the TV again in a few years so I would prefer to purchase something that can last a while. I'm not sure how much of a potential loss I will incur for the lack of HDMI port. Is it going to be critical?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *K3cT* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, the CS-29Z40 doesn't have a DVI port. It has S-Video and components though. Well, HD isn't exactly a big thing here yet. Our cable providers will supposedly provide HD channels at the end of the year but even then, I won't be surprised if it gets delayed. All normal TV broadcasts are still in SD. However, I'm certain that once HD becomes big here, HDMI would be the digital connection standard.
> 
> 
> I do plan to purchase the PS3 somewhere in the next year though which requires an HDMI connection. The thing I'm rather worried is having to upgrade the TV again in a few years so I would prefer to purchase something that can last a while. I'm not sure how much of a potential loss I will incur for the lack of HDMI port. Is it going to be critical?



Well, HDMI is becoming the default digital interface, especially since it carries video and 5.1 channel audio. The PS3 will require HDMI. All new HD dvd players will require HDMI. And on it goes. I would consider the lack of an HDMI interface as a deal-killer.


----------



## K3cT

So off to the WS-32Z40HD we go then. Thanks for the advices, justsc. It has been very helpful.


It's a pity that we don't have the Sony XBR970 model here. Eventhen, I doubt I can import it considering the sheer size of that thing.


----------



## atpat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This looks like interference.
> 
> 
> Do you have any speakers or other electronic equipment close to the tv? If speakers, try moving them well away and see what happens. If others, remove them one at a time and see if things improve. If you find an offender, you need to locate it somewhere else.



I moved my left speaker away from the TV but the problem is still there. This is happening on the left and right side of the screen. Is it possible for something on the right side of the TV to cause interference that would distort the image on both sides? What are the chances of the built in speakers causing the interference? Maybe not enough shielding.


----------



## K3cT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atpat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it possible for something on the right side of the TV to cause interference that would distort the image on both sides?



Considering the problem still persists, it's possible. Just try to isolate the TV somewhere else first.


----------



## CaptGar

Thanks for all the info in this forum.


Just purchased the 30" and am happy with regard to most of the issues discussed here. I'm looking at the unit as a "bridge" and am willing to live with some minor issues for the price point gain. I am noticing, however, that the regular channels on Comcast cable--connected through coax at the ANT 2-- actually appear to display worse than with the old Sony (15 years old) the SlimFit is replacing. Will that improve with the HD upgrade box or will I have to endure the look until everyone switches over? I'm pretty sure it's not the unit because the DVD displays beautifully.


Secondarily, has anyone noticed a bowing at the top and bottom of the screen? The tilt feature fixed the bottom screen crawl but I didn't find any way to square out the picture in the centers of the top and bottom.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptGar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the info in this forum.
> 
> 
> Just purchased the 30" and am happy with regard to most of the issues discussed here. I'm looking at the unit as a "bridge" and am willing to live with some minor issues for the price point gain. I am noticing, however, that the regular channels on Comcast cable--connected through coax at the ANT 2-- actually appear to display worse than with the old Sony (15 years old) the SlimFit is replacing. Will that improve with the HD upgrade box or will I have to endure the look until everyone switches over? I'm pretty sure it's not the unit because the DVD displays beautifully.
> 
> 
> Secondarily, has anyone noticed a bowing at the top and bottom of the screen? The tilt feature fixed the bottom screen crawl but I didn't find any way to square out the picture in the centers of the top and bottom.



Both items you mention are typical.


The biggest challenge for many HD sets is the picture quality of non HD material. Analog material was designed for 19" interlaced sets. Along comes these bigger sets that are stretching the 480 analog lines to fit into a much larger screen. This serves to expose any and all inconsistencies in the signal, not visible on older analog set, even large analog sets. However, analog or SD material does not have to look bad on HD sets. Most importand are the settings you apply to the signal. On Samsung sets you must immediately change the picture mode from Dynamic to Custom. Reduce Contrast to around 35-45 or slightly more. Brightness around 45-50. Color and Tint can be at the mid point for both. Set Sharpness low, say around 29. Use the Neutral or Normal color temp. Try these settings and see what happens. Then you need to get a calibration dvd and give your new HD set a proper calibration. Look for Avia, DVE or Home Theater Tuneup - they all work very well. They are designed to get your set as close to NTSC standards as possible. From there you can adjust to taste. Always be careful with Contrast, as too much can shorten the life of the tube.


The bowing is a known issue. It's a part of the set's geometry and crt sets are more prone to geometry anomalies than any other display technology. My Samsung set is like yours. I still have a little bowing (upward) at the bottom center. I just got used to it. If it's excessive place a service call, or return the set for another. Just be careful, as the next one could be worse. If the bowing is tolerable I recommend keeping the current set and try to adjust to it. You can also get into the TV's service menu (SM) and adjust for overscan (using the calibration dvd) to send some or all of the bowing closest to the edge off screen.


Cheers!


----------



## CaptGar

Thanks for the information. Got the new HD cable box from Comcast (they said it would make a difference and it did)and made the recommended settings changes. The picture looks very nice on all channels and the bowing seems less pronounced. Looks like this set will be the bridge technology for me. The picture quality is better than many of the lower-end LCD's I saw and I have all that extra green stuff in my pocket! Seriously, after alot of comparing, the dollar value here seems almost untouchable...we'll see in the long term. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptGar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the information. Got the new HD cable box from Comcast (they said it would make a difference and it did)and made the recommended settings changes. The picture looks very nice on all channels and the bowing seems less pronounced. Looks like this set will be the bridge technology for me. The picture quality is better than many of the lower-end LCD's I saw and I have all that extra green stuff in my pocket! Seriously, after alot of comparing, the dollar value here seems almost untouchable...we'll see in the long term. I really appreciate your help.



This is great news










Don't forget about the calibration dvd.


Cheers!


----------



## jam86

First time poster, long time lurker







, anyways, I have had my slimfit 3082 for a couple of months now (3 to be exact) and I just couldn't be happier. I have not had any major problems with my set *knocks on wood*. I do not have any "bowing" issues on the bottom or top of the screen which I am thankful for. The only geometry issues I have is the left side arch's a little when in 4:3 mode, which is easily fixed with the tilt feature or the 16:9/Zoom1 modes. I have yet to calibrate this set with a proper DVD (I used that cheap free option from THX certified movies.. good enough for now.), so I can't wait to see how it looks done right. I read the forums and had big doubts on buying this set, but I'm glad I took the chance.


----------



## atpat

Hey Justsc


Here's a couple of better pics of the problem I described with my set.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atpat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Justsc
> 
> 
> Here's a couple of better pics of the problem I described with my set.



If I'm reading these correctly, there appears to be moire patterns in each corner. It still looks like interference to me.


If you've ruled out all of your components and cabling, then it's time for the pros to sound off. If I were you I'd post this, with images, to the Display Calibration section of AVS (directly below this one on the board). Those guys can help now as I'm out of ideas.


Sorry for the delay - I broke my wrist Wednesday and it's really hard to write and type.


----------



## Ikabob

Sorry about your wrist Justsc..... :-(


You are a great help to all of us. Hope it heals quickly!


----------



## Jazzledeans

My 3079, will not turn on anymore...tried unplugging it but nothing seems to work anybody experience this or have any suggestions?


(All that happens is the red light on the front periodically blinks)


----------



## Ikabob

I had that happen to my 1st 3082. It was during a rainstorm but not a lot of electrical activity...I didn't know exactly why it happened. I had the TV for only 3 days and so I was definitely concerned about this TV. I took it back to HH Gregg and they were very accomodating. I took home a Toshiba instead...but the PQ etc was terrible....so I went back to a new different 3082...and that is what I have now. I sure wonder if the same thing may happen someday to this 3082, although after 5 months it has been great (knock on wood). Sorry to hear about your problem and maybe someone will chime in on what you can do. The symptoms are exactly like mine ie, red light just flickers. They told me to try a reset....unplug the cords for several hours...didnt work for me though. Good luck.


----------



## Jazzledeans

yeah i tried the reset, left it unplugged overnight and still no luck...sounds like and electrical surge problem...thx for the insight tho


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jazzledeans* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yeah i tried the reset, left it unplugged overnight and still no luck...sounds like and electrical surge problem...thx for the insight tho



It appears that you've done all you can do. If it's out of (extended) warranty, then I'd place a call to Samsung and they'll give you a referral to a local Samsung repair shop.


----------



## atpat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I'm reading these correctly, there appears to be moire patterns in each corner. It still looks like interference to me.
> 
> 
> If you've ruled out all of your components and cabling, then it's time for the pros to sound off. If I were you I'd post this, with images, to the Display Calibration section of AVS (directly below this one on the board). Those guys can help now as I'm out of ideas.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the delay - I broke my wrist Wednesday and it's really hard to write and type.



Sorry to hear about your wrist.


I wish it was interference as it's something I could try and fix on my own. I forwarded the pictures to Samsung, they are being reviewed by a QC engineer. I'm supposed to hear from them today. I'll let you know what they say.


If something was causing interference wouldn't the 3079 this set replaced have had the same issue? Nothing has changed in my setup except for the TV.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atpat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...If something was causing interference wouldn't the 3079 this set replaced have had the same issue? Nothing has changed in my setup except for the TV.



Good question - I think it would have affected the other set.


I've just never seen that kind of pattern caused by anything else.


Best of Luck!


----------



## orntar

i bought my set in july. it just started getting magnet discoloration for no apparent reason. two nights in a row on opposite sides. has anyone else had a problem like this? could it be the internal speakers, as strange as that sounds?


i got the set at best buy and did not get an extended/replacement plan. anyone know their return policy for a tv?


thanks.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orntar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i bought my set in july. it just started getting magnet discoloration for no apparent reason. two nights in a row on opposite sides. has anyone else had a problem like this? could it be the internal speakers, as strange as that sounds?
> 
> 
> i got the set at best buy and did not get an extended/replacement plan. anyone know their return policy for a tv?
> 
> 
> thanks.



You have the 3082 with the speakers on the sides?


I have read about internal Sony speakers causing interference - turns out they were improperly shielded.


Are you sure nothing has changed in your set-up? No new equipment, or changes in the positioning of the existing equipment, including rotating the tv?


I'm unfamiliar with BBs return/exchange/repair policies. W/o an extended warranty you can call either Samsung or BB - your choice I guess.


There's a new guy here at AVS who's a repair technician. His name is MOtvGuy - you might send him a PM and see what he says.


----------



## orntar

yes, i thought i mentioned that. nothing has changed at all. the tv sat still, the side surround speakers werent moved and my amp next to it was not moved either.


the second night, it happened virtually in fron tof my eyes as the family watched a satelite show.


i did find that samsung has a 1 year part/labor and 2 year tube warranty. so that is good. anyone know how warranty work goes? do i have to send the 100 lbs beast somewhere? perhapse i will pm MOtvGuy.


and for the life of me i cant figure out why samsung did not put a degauss option somewhere in the set. maybe even in the service menu. my philips was awesome at that.


thanks


----------



## justsc

As far as I know the Samsung excercises the degaussing circuit at every power-up.


This is the one problem type that has me baffled. Some will call it a color purity issue unrelated to magnetism or other interference. Others say it's interference. Either way, I'm clueless as to how to attack it and I'd love for a more enlightened member to share a success story here. Especially for SM adjustments to clear color blotches and such.


----------



## catamountalum200

ok quick question, i have the sammy 3079 does it display 720p or is it only go up 480p and the rest 1080i


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catamountalum200* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok quick question, i have the sammy 3079 does it display 720p or is it only go up 480p and the rest 1080i



It's 480p and 1080i. There are no commercial crt HD sets that display 720p.


----------



## orntar

justsc you may need to go over that. i am no expert, but i bought this set for the 720p support.


samsung spec page...
http://www.samsung.com/Products/TV/S...Specifications


----------



## atpat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Good question - I think it would have affected the other set.
> 
> 
> I've just never seen that kind of pattern caused by anything else.
> 
> 
> Best of Luck!



Samsung came back and told me the replacement unit I received was out of spec and will need to be replaced. They never said what was causing it. They offered to ship another brand new TSX3065W. I hope this is lucky number three.


----------



## WilliamRLBaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's 480p and 1080i. There are no commercial crt HD sets that display 720p.



with the 3082 its hard to determine, but its spec sheet usually mentions 720p and both component inputs in the back mention 720p and it plays 720p content...


But I need your help guys, I'm on my 2nd 3082 I returned the first after it died after 2 days, when i first got it home and used it had color blotches in all four corners, following advice from here i left it on for about an hour to 2 hours to see if it would mess up any more, no problems and the blotches disapeared by a miracle.


turned it off went to bed and next day it was dead totally dead wouldn't turn on or any thing. Took it back to the store got the same unit, this one is working fine no blotches at all, no geo issues.

The only problem is that on the component channels there are lightly visible verticle lines throughout the picture, I'm not sure if they show up in games I've not seen them, But in movies they appear, I've tried 16x9 widescreen movies, high def 480p movies, but they are all ways there.


was wondering if any one could help?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orntar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> justsc you may need to go over that. i am no expert, but i bought this set for the 720p support.
> 
> 
> samsung spec page...
> http://www.samsung.com/Products/TV/S...Specifications



Unfortunately, I'm intimately aware of Samsung's online data sheets.


Bottom Line? These sets "support" 720p but cannot display 720p. They can receive 720p and then the signal gets scaled to 1080i. I realize Samsung uses words like "display format" and such with regard to 720p. I have a good internal contact at Samsung and brought this up to him. He attempted to contact those who handle web publishing, and it never got changed. I kind of wonder if they want to correct it.


So, yes, these sets fully support 720p, but this support consists of acknowledging the 720p format, accepting it and then scaling it for display at the set's native resolution of 1080i.


It wasn't long ago (4 years) that Samsung and other manufacturer's sets didn't even recognize and accept a 720p signal. Panasonic crts sets still don't accept a 720p signal (I believe this is still true - it was as of last year).


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WilliamRLBaker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...The only problem is that on the component channels there are lightly visible verticle lines throughout the picture, I'm not sure if they show up in games I've not seen them, But in movies they appear, I've tried 16x9 widescreen movies, high def 480p movies, but they are all ways there.
> 
> 
> was wondering if any one could help?



Maybe you could explain further with regard to "component channels."


Can I assume these are channels you receive from a set-top-box that's connected with component cables?


Have you tried using the other component input? I believe this set has two, correct?


FYI, 480p is not high def. I don't say this as a put down, but I need more info on your set-up to better understand how you're describing the problem. Even if you've provided it before, would you be so kind as to provide a list of all of your components (cable box, satellite box, dvd player), how they're connected (cable type and input on the tv), and if cable or satellite the level of service you have (HD, digital non-HD, analog).


Off the top of my head, it sounds like something may not be connected properly or maybe there's a bad cable.


----------



## WilliamRLBaker

Ok I''ll give all the detail.

(side note dont need the information that you and the industry dont think 480p isn't highdef I believe it is because its not available on SDTV's, only on ED and HD tv's but thats not the point and no offense taken)


Ok I've done some researching with the tv. Vertical lines appear only on the component channels I.E component input 1, and 2 Any thing through component has these vertical lines Games, Movies...ect


I've hooked up dvd players, Progressive scan dvd players, Xbox, Ps2, Gamecube and the vertical lines are produced no matter what format its in 480i,480p,16x9,4:3


The AV inputs, S video input and HDMI as well as Coaxil Cable inputs do not experience, Regular cable and digital cable do not have a problem with these vertical lines, I went far to borrow an blu ray player that hooks up via hdmi to confirm that the hdmi channel doesn't produce these.


So i can only assume its not some thing wrong with the tube it self but the signal.

I've moved the tv from room to room hooking up only certain things to it and its still produces the vertical lines, The lines them selves are just areas about....30-40 of them in an 16x9 image of lighter and darker areas.


I'm using Monster cables for the xbox and ps2 you know the near 100 dollar ones, with static shield 24k gold connectors...ect

I've all so not calibrated this tv, I.E no service menu, and no changeing of contrast and such.


----------



## justsc

You didn't mention your other devices like cable or sat boxes, etc. Can't help much w/o the needed info.


What are your settings?


Specifically, which picture mode are you using (Custom, Dynamic, etc) and what are your settings for all the video characteristics (Contrast, Brightness, etc)?


If you use the same settings for all inputs then one set will do. If you use different settings for the various inputs then those are needed as well.


BTW-480p is available on SDTV's, it's just not a display format. The ATSC spec is "what it is," regardless of what one thinks.


----------



## orntar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm intimately aware of Samsung's online data sheets.
> 
> 
> Bottom Line? These sets "support" 720p but cannot display 720p. They can receive 720p and then the signal gets scaled to 1080i. I realize Samsung uses words like "display format" and such with regard to 720p. I have a good internal contact at Samsung and brought this up to him. He attempted to contact those who handle web publishing, and it never got changed. I kind of wonder if they want to correct it.
> 
> 
> So, yes, these sets fully support 720p, but this support consists of acknowledging the 720p format, accepting it and then scaling it for display at the set's native resolution of 1080i.
> 
> 
> It wasn't long ago (4 years) that Samsung and other manufacturer's sets didn't even recognize and accept a 720p signal. Panasonic crts sets still don't accept a 720p signal (I believe this is still true - it was as of last year).



well, that is a let down.


my only hidef source is my xbox360. it is currently set to output 720p. but if (one of) the tvs native resolution is 1080i, should i change my output to that? that way there is no scaling? should it look the same?


damn, still kinda irks me there. i think even the best buy ad said 720p.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orntar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well, that is a let down.
> 
> 
> my only hidef source is my xbox360. it is currently set to output 720p. but if (one of) the tvs native resolution is 1080i, should i change my output to that? that way there is no scaling? should it look the same?
> 
> 
> damn, still kinda irks me there. i think even the best buy ad said 720p.



I've been watching BB ads and they have been showing crt sets as 720p native. I couldn't believe it when I saw it.


But please don't be discouraged. You've liked it until just learning it wasn't really 720p, right? So now you have an opportunity to do a little experimenting. Try playing with the xbox outputting 720p and then 1080i and see which looks best. I wouldn't be surprised if it's almost impossible to tell the difference. Sometimes outputting 720p from another box looks better than when outputting 1080i. I have an Oppo upscaling dvd player that looks better when output at 720p than 1080i, even though my tv is 1080i native. You never know 'til you try.


It is upsetting to me that Samsung continues to keep those online data sheets as they are. It has led to no shortage of arguements on this and other forums.


I'm sure you'll settle on an output that looks wonderful on your set with your xbox360.


----------



## WilliamRLBaker

ok lets just drop the 480p im an idiot ok i know nothing bout tvs...



right now I have my gamecube hooked up via yellow/red/white on the first av input in the back, I have a red and white cables going from the output to my insignia 6.1 receiver.

i have my xbox hooked up via component RED/blue/green on the first component hook up.

i have my ps2 hooked up via the same method on the 2nd component hook up.

I have my basic cable hooked up via the 2nd coaxil connection.


I'm using dynamic, But the lines appear in all of them, dynamic, Movie,custom...ect


ill get you the contrast...ect info in a minute.


Ok here ya go


Dynamic Standard Movie Custom

Contrast 100 80 80 80

Brightness 45 50 50 50

Sharpness 55 50 50 50

Color 55 50 45 50

Tint 50 50 45 50

Tone norm cool1 warm2 cool1


I've not changed any setttings at all since i got the tv.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WilliamRLBaker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok lets just drop the 480p im an idiot ok i know nothing bout tvs...
> 
> 
> 
> right now I have my gamecube hooked up via yellow/red/white on the first av input in the back, I have a red and white cables going from the output to my insignia 6.1 receiver.
> 
> i have my xbox hooked up via component RED/blue/green on the first component hook up.
> 
> i have my ps2 hooked up via the same method on the 2nd component hook up.
> 
> I have my basic cable hooked up via the 2nd coaxil connection.
> 
> 
> I'm using dynamic, But the lines appear in all of them, dynamic, Movie,custom...ect
> 
> 
> ill get you the contrast...ect info in a minute.
> 
> 
> Ok here ya go
> 
> 
> Dynamic Standard Movie Custom
> 
> Contrast 100 80 80 80
> 
> Brightness 45 50 50 50
> 
> Sharpness 55 50 50 50
> 
> Color 55 50 45 50
> 
> Tint 50 50 45 50
> 
> Tone norm cool1 warm2 cool1
> 
> 
> I've not changed any setttings at all since i got the tv.



WOW.


This is dramatically different than the unedited post. This will be my last post on the matter. If I can't help you maybe someone else can.


Dynamic should never be used, regardless of values applied to other settings. Especially if one is suffering from artifacts as you have described. Custom is the best picture mode for all applications. I have never seen Contrast at these levels. I wouldn't set is any higher than 50-55. I guarantee running with Contrast at your current levels will shorten the life of the phosphors. If that makes the picture too dark raise Brightness. Sharpness simply adds more edge enhancement and emphasizes artifacts. Sharpness at 20 should be sufficient. Neither Tint nor Color should have any effect like those you've described and your settings are OK.


I believe you've indicated that you haven't yet calibrated the set. That would be good to do. More appropriate settings could go a long way towards mitigating the lines you're seeing when viewing component inputs. However, if they don't make your viewing acceptable then if I were you I'd call in a tech and ask to have the component inputs checked. I have this nagging gut feeling there may be a simple answer to all of this but I can't smoke it out from the communications we've had.


Good Luck.


----------



## jam86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orntar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well, that is a let down.
> 
> my only hidef source is my xbox360. it is currently set to output 720p. but if (one of) the tvs native resolution is 1080i, should i change my output to that? that way there is no scaling? should it look the same?
> 
> 
> damn, still kinda irks me there. i think even the best buy ad said 720p.



Don't get discouraged like justsc said. ALL HDTV's do the exact same thing, what I'm glad for is that the slimfit looks good at any of the resolutions, even 480i.


Oh, and if 360 is your only source for HD, you should get an antenna (I have a cheap-o $10 one) and get the free over the air channels. Definitely worth it, especially for sports freaks and ABC/FOX show addicts.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WilliamRLBaker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm using dynamic, But the lines appear in all of them, dynamic, Movie,custom...ect
> 
> 
> ill get you the contrast...ect info in a minute.
> 
> 
> Ok here ya go
> 
> 
> Dynamic Standard Movie Custom
> 
> Contrast 100 80 80 80
> 
> Brightness 45 50 50 50
> 
> Sharpness 55 50 50 50
> 
> Color 55 50 45 50
> 
> Tint 50 50 45 50
> 
> Tone norm cool1 warm2 cool1
> 
> 
> I've not changed any setttings at all since i got the tv.



Lower contrast, and remember that you have to change it for each and every input, otherwise dynamic will be default for all sources (AV1/2, SVIDEO, COMP1/2, HDMI1/2,TV ANTENNA/CABLE).


----------



## kigasman

Hi:

I have a new sony LCD XBR2 Bravia 32". I hate the analog picture it seems blurry. I am going to sell it on ebay because we hate the way standard Dish programing looks. I have tried Svideo conectors etc and it looks grainy and there are motion issues too, The reason I'm posting here is I decided perhaps A CRT would give me better clarity that I am used to. All my other tvs have been various generation CRT Sony xbr.

I was thinking of getting a tx-s3080wh samsung; So i have been reading the thread here and im not too encouraged. I've seen a lot of 3080 posts but mainly the r version. Are threre still all the geometery issures with the new version?

It sounds like the technology in the s-3080 and the s=3082 are different?

Which is better?

Should I have a better conrast and clarity in a CRT?

What is the best HDTV,built in tuner, less than 34" wide in everyones opinion?

Thanks or any advise

Kevin


----------



## WilliamRLBaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WOW.
> 
> 
> This is dramatically different than the unedited post. This will be my last post on the matter. If I can't help you maybe someone else can.
> 
> 
> Dynamic should never be used, regardless of values applied to other settings. Especially if one is suffering from artifacts as you have described. Custom is the best picture mode for all applications. I have never seen Contrast at these levels. I wouldn't set is any higher than 50-55. I guarantee running with Contrast at your current levels will shorten the life of the phosphors. If that makes the picture too dark raise Brightness. Sharpness simply adds more edge enhancement and emphasizes artifacts. Sharpness at 20 should be sufficient. Neither Tint nor Color should have any effect like those you've described and your settings are OK.
> 
> 
> I believe you've indicated that you haven't yet calibrated the set. That would be good to do. More appropriate settings could go a long way towards mitigating the lines you're seeing when viewing component inputs. However, if they don't make your viewing acceptable then if I were you I'd call in a tech and ask to have the component inputs checked. I have this nagging gut feeling there may be a simple answer to all of this but I can't smoke it out from the communications we've had.
> 
> 
> Good Luck.



well what i've posted is the default values, 100 contrast is what it came set as when i purchased it. It was the same with the tv before the one that died.


and yes its different cause im sick of talking about 480p but any ways.


I've been up for the past 6 hours doing nothing but changing the settings, I.E contrast and no matter what i do they still appear. as well i've went off and found the service menu code and got into the service menu. I'vechanged different settings and no problems yet but no improvements either.


I did find a gemometry issue though used one of the line test pictures in the service menu and there is only one geo issue so its not a big problem and its super small so its not distracting.


thanks for the help ill get back when i get around to geting samsung to give me an address for a tech that will come check this out. I wont have it done if its gonna cost me money, Ill just take the damn tv back instead of spending money having it fixed.


its still in the warrenty period and i purchased a 4 year bestbuy plan on it too.


P.S: forgot to ask how does one go about calibrating the best way? im not a tech and dont have a good eye for such things, so what would be the best way? like a dvd? or some thing that would help me fully calibrate this tv?


Edit: a new problem has arised, Whenever I switch it to component and its on the component channel for longer then 15 minutes an high pitched squeal can be heard. It does't happen on the tv channels, or the A/V or svideo only on the component...


----------



## kigasman

I have a *32" Bravia XBR2 and the analog picture sucks*; it looks great with HD loop at best buy. but a bit fuzzy with non hd digital dish network signals and analog over antenna. I am very disappointed and unsure if its a LCD thing or a HD / analog signal issue. I have also been looking at a Samsung slimfit tx-s3080wh as the 34" sony is a bit wide overall for me; but that seems to have lots of geometry issues, how are the Sony 34" CRT? Would it be better on a 27" 4x3 tv? My wife says the lcd bravia has got to go; her opinion is that if our old 27" sony xbr had a picture like that I would want to get it fixed--- and you know she is probably right! I'm afraid I'm going to make another mistake. At the stores they are all on hd loops and look marvelous. I don't want to sleep in the garage so please take the time to advise!!

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## catamountalum200

ok im kind of mad. i bought the samsung hdtv ver 3079 about a month ago. i got a ps3 but i just figured out that right now it will not up convert to 1080i only 720p but if the tv does not support 720p it sends it back down to 480p. does anyone know if i am doing anything wrong because i talked to someone and they said that any tv for the most part bought in the last 2 years should some how work with 720p does the 3079 go 480i/p/1080i. does it not have any 720 on it. i would think that if it has 1080i it would have some form of 720. i need help anyone know.


----------



## WilliamRLBaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catamountalum200* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ok im kind of mad. i bought the samsung hdtv ver 3079 about a month ago. i got a ps3 but i just figured out that right now it will not up convert to 1080i only 720p but if the tv does not support 720p it sends it back down to 480p. does anyone know if i am doing anything wrong because i talked to someone and they said that any tv for the most part bought in the last 2 years should some how work with 720p does the 3079 go 480i/p/1080i. does it not have any 720 on it. i would think that if it has 1080i it would have some form of 720. i need help anyone know.



this is actually a problem with teh ps3 it self, not the tv.

many people are complaining about it. If a tv doesn't support 720p but supports 1080i the ps3 refuses to upscale it to 1080i, instead it downscales it to 480p.

I'm not sure about a fix though i've not read of any thing, But i am pretty sure its being reported by alot of people as a ps3 problem and not a tv problem.


as for the 1080i and 720p i cannot answer im an idiot when it comes to tvs mostly. but yeah like i said its a ps3 problem not a tv problem that i know of.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WilliamRLBaker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> this is actually a problem with teh ps3 it self, not the tv.
> 
> many people are complaining about it. If a tv doesn't support 720p but supports 1080i the ps3 refuses to upscale it to 1080i, instead it downscales it to 480p.
> 
> I'm not sure about a fix though i've not read of any thing, But i am pretty sure its being reported by alot of people as a ps3 problem and not a tv problem.
> 
> 
> as for the 1080i and 720p i cannot answer im an idiot when it comes to tvs mostly. but yeah like i said its a ps3 problem not a tv problem that i know of.



This is a very serious shortcoming with the PS3. How they could let it get out the door this way is ludicrous.


Most modern HDTVs (last few years-those with digital tuners) autosense 480i, 480p. 720p and 1080i. Once "sensed," the tv then processes the incoming signal. If it matches the tv's native resolution it is passed on for display. If the signal does not match the set's native resolution it gets scaled to match it.


With regard to the PS3, when it outputs 720p the HD set processes the signal and scales it to 1080i for display. The PQ should be wonderful. What I believe gamers should be most worried about is latency, or delay. I'm not a serious gamer, but I understand signal delay is one of the worst sins a system can commit.


IMHO it's inexcuseable that Sony doesn't output both 720p and 1080i from the PS3. For those with modern sets this is an inconvenience (except for the latency), but for early adopters it's a nightmare. Folks that bought HD sets early-on probably have tvs that don't autosense 720p and don't have the technology to scale this format - so an incoming 720p signal gets you a blank screen. Nothing. It doesn't even get the chance to be scaled to 1080i. They would have to buy an external scaler to even use a PS3.


I find it unbelieveable that Sony missed this. I have to believe it was designed this way. I wonder how they're going to explain this one.


----------



## catamountalum200

so will my tv work with the ps3 i mean the 3079 auto senses right when it comes to 720p so there for if a game is outputed in 720p then it will work on my tv or am i off base


----------



## atpat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WilliamRLBaker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> with the 3082 its hard to determine, but its spec sheet usually mentions 720p and both component inputs in the back mention 720p and it plays 720p content...
> 
> 
> But I need your help guys, I'm on my 2nd 3082 I returned the first after it died after 2 days, when i first got it home and used it had color blotches in all four corners, following advice from here i left it on for about an hour to 2 hours to see if it would mess up any more, no problems and the blotches disapeared by a miracle.
> 
> 
> turned it off went to bed and next day it was dead totally dead wouldn't turn on or any thing. Took it back to the store got the same unit, this one is working fine no blotches at all, no geo issues.
> 
> The only problem is that on the component channels there are lightly visible verticle lines throughout the picture, I'm not sure if they show up in games I've not seen them, But in movies they appear, I've tried 16x9 widescreen movies, high def 480p movies, but they are all ways there.
> 
> 
> was wondering if any one could help?



The problem you're describing sounds like the one I posted. Take a look at the pictures I submitted on page 52 of this thread. For me the lines appear on all inputs. It's harder to see while watching TV using S-Video but they are there, just need the right background to see them. Samsung shipped out my replacement and I should receive it in the next few days.


----------



## atpat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catamountalum200* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so will my tv work with the ps3 i mean the 3079 auto senses right when it comes to 720p so there for if a game is outputed in 720p then it will work on my tv or am i off base



From what I read on the net and the information in this thread your picture will be downscaled to 480p if the resolution of the game is 720p.


Sony dropped the ball on this one. They hyped the PS3 as the HD gaming console of this generation and then they do this. Hopefully a firmware update will correct this. Microsoft enabled 1080p on the 360 via an update so it could be the same for the PS3.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atpat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> From what I read on the net and the information in this thread your picture will be downscaled to 480p if the resolution of the game is 720p.
> 
> 
> Sony dropped the ball on this one. They hyped the PS3 as the HD gaming console of this generation and then they do this. Hopefully a firmware update will correct this. Microsoft enabled 1080p on the 360 via an update so it could be the same for the PS3.



Why would it downscale to 480p? His tv has an ATSC tuner and will upscale incoming 720p material to 1080i. The online data sheet states that his set has "Auto sensing component inputs (tunes & processes 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i)."


It's only the older HD sets that don't accept 720p that'll have this problem - here's a quote I found while researching just now:


"According to this thread in the Playstation - Home Theater Gaming forum... If you have a CRT HDTV that does not have a 720p > 1080i scaler, the PS3 will downconvert to 480p. It can not upconvert to 1080i."


I believe the 3079 is safe.


----------



## atpat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why would it downscale to 480p? His tv has an ATSC tuner and will upscale incoming 720p material to 1080i. The online data sheet states that his set has "Auto sensing component inputs (tunes & processes 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i)."
> 
> 
> It's only the older HD sets that don't accept 720p that'll have this problem - here's a quote I found while researching just now:
> 
> 
> "According to this thread in the Playstation - Home Theater Gaming forum... If you have a CRT HDTV that does not have a 720p > 1080i scaler, the PS3 will downconvert to 480p. It can not upconvert to 1080i."
> 
> 
> I believe the 3079 is safe.



I took another look at the info I previously read about the PS3. You're right, the TV should upscale to 1080i.


Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atpat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I took another look at the info I previously read about the PS3. You're right, the TV should upscale to 1080i.
> 
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out.



You are welcome.


But what do you think this does to latency, or delay? I know this gets posted quite a bit - the issue of delay or lag. I assume that if a video signal from a game is forced through a scaler that there must be some measure of delay. Do you happen to know what this will mean to those who's tv's are not 720p native and will be scaling to 1080i, or even to 480p?


I'm guessing that folks with sets like the 3079 will be pleased that they can at least use the PS3, but I just wonder if the possibly induced delay will be almost as big a problem as no ability to scale.


Just wondering...


----------



## atpat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> 
> 
> But what do you think this does to latency, or delay? I know this gets posted quite a bit - the issue of delay or lag. I assume that if a video signal from a game is forced through a scaler that there must be some measure of delay. Do you happen to know what this will mean to those who's tv's are not 720p native and will be scaling to 1080i, or even to 480p?
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that folks with sets like the 3079 will be pleased that they can at least use the PS3, but I just wonder if the possibly induced delay will be almost as big a problem as no ability to scale.
> 
> 
> Just wondering...



Not sure. I have an XBOX 360 and I set the resolution to the native of the TV 1080i. I've also played at 720p. With the 360 at this setting the TV upscales it to 1080i. I never noticed any lag or latency at this setting. The PS3 is a different beast and the results could be different.


----------



## playstat88

I have a ps3 and the 3079, I'm certainly no expert on delay or anything like that but I can tell you the tv DEFINITELY upscales the incoming 720p to 1080i and not down to 480p. I've been playing resistance for the past few days and it looks amazing. I don't know about extreme gamer's opinions who care about delay and stuff like that, but in my opinion I don't notice any problems at all. If you ask me, you're good to go!


----------



## justsc

This is very good news. The 3079 behaves with the PS3 and delay is not noticed.


Thanks for sharing your experiences. I do feel sorry for the early adopters who are kinda left out of all this. It was their risk-taking that brings us forums like AVS and now they are aced out of enjoying the newest equipment unless they have external scalers.


----------



## TheTechGuy

Before I go into my rant here on my first post in this forum here is the model I am about to complain about. *Samsung 27" SlimFit HDTV (TXS2782H)*. When I search that model number here in the forums I get no results which is surprising after reading this thread for weeks.


OK let me first say I loved this TV. I wasn't looking to buy an HDTV just yet but I saw it on display at a CC store and it was surrounded by other Samsungs including HD LCD models and in my eyes this model stood out with the best picture by far. So I decided it was time to buy an HDTV but it had to fit a few specific needs for me before I bought one.


1. I wanted an HDTV that had a lot of inputs and this model fit that description perfect with 2 HDMI, 2 Component, 1 Composite and 1 SVideo. When I did the math it fit perfect with everything I wanted to plug into it.


2. Then there was the size of the whole TV itself not just the screen. I have a very elaborate entertainment center that I have spent many man hours building and will sacrifice the size of a TV for it. The size of this unit fit perfect into my available TV space.


3. The Price! When I first saw it was $600 then I saw it on sale for $580 and that had me drooling... then all of a sudden it was only $480 at CC. That price came with free delivery and no APR for 12 Months. I hit the buy button instantly


OK so the delivery guys show up in less than 48 hours from clicking the buy button online. They put it into the entertainment center, we all agree it's on and working. I sign, they leave. At this point I am in a rush to get to work since I took all morning off waiting for the delivery but I have a quick go at the remote anyway and the first thing I notice (how could you not) was a big bright green discoloration in the top left corner of the screen. I knew exactly what it was from my days working with CRT computer monitors so I turned the set off and went to work. While at work I rifled through the manual online and saw the whole BS about unplugging it for awhile then turning it on for a better degauss.


With all of that said I start the process of fixing the issue. As a computer tech who has a lot of patience I was not worried about fixing the issue. Right from day one I realized that it wasn't going to take long at all because after turning it on from a cold boot just a few times the bright green blob turned into a faded yellow blob that was only visible when there was white in that area and would turn turquoise when light blues were there. With that I was satisfied the problem would fix itself so I decided I would unplug the TV every time I was done with it until the color blob was gone. Well after week one there was no change in the yellow discoloration. That's when I found this forum....


I am in week 4 of owning this TV and I have taken my top notch entertainment center and have ripped it apart in so many farggin' ways it's crazy. I have spent so many man hours on trying to find the source of the magnetism that if I would have had to pay myself for the service I could own a giant plasma TV and a new car! I have read every post in this thread along with many others on other forums and I have tried everything possible to get rid of the blob and it isn't going away. In my professional opinion that very minimal time of green magnetism burned into the screen leaving a nice yellow piss stain (sometimes a brown tightey ****** s**t stain).


END RESULT!! I am sending it back tomorrow and putting my old Philips 25" CRT back in the same spot until I can find another HDTV that fits the three needs I mentioned in the beginning of this boringly long post. I am not a happy man! Samsung really needs to get there **** together and fix there CRT problems or stop selling them all together!


----------



## nyprimus4

Any settings for the s3082wh yet?


It looks OK with 360 in 1080i and standard cable coming from ant in.


----------



## Books

I'm in the process of shopping for one, and I might be getting the TXR3079 - for Xbox 360 gaming and DVD movies. I see a few of us here have that TV for the Xbox 360...how is it? Im coming from a 27" normal tube...do I get the awesome HD look with it?


----------



## atpat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Books* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in the process of shopping for one, and I might be getting the TXR3079 - for Xbox 360 gaming and DVD movies. I see a few of us here have that TV for the Xbox 360...how is it? Im coming from a 27" normal tube...do I get the awesome HD look with it?



Even with the issues I've had I still think the 360 looks great on this TV. If you do plan on purchasing a Slimfit I would suggest trying to get one of the newer models 3082 as it seems to have less issues than the 3079 and I believe it has two HDMI ports instead of one.


----------



## WilliamRLBaker

I'll try to be brief and answer as many as i can as well i don't know alot so bear with me.


To the whole 720p upscaling ps3 issue and multiple replies.

From what I understand this is an ps3 issue nothing to do with the tv, As well it only happens on older tvs, Tvs that support 480i, 480p,1080i but not 720p.


Because the ps3 has no internal scaler some thing wonky happens and instead of letting the tv if its capable upscaling the 720p content (the ps3 send the data out, but the tv wont upscale it for som reason) it downscales to 480p...

But it seems only to happen to tvs older then 3-4 years.


As well I dont know why sony let that out, But then again I dont know why sony let the ps3 out with its hdmi problems with some hdtvs....I guess it just happens...


as for lag yes lag or frame rate issues are a major problem for gamers specially on fps games, But from the limited knowledge I have upscaling doesn't cause enough lag if its doing it right to be a problem for any gamers really.


[email protected]

you'll have to let me know how that goes because im personally geting sick of this tv, I'm looking into an Syntax 32 inch lcd they seem to be cheap and get somewhat good reviews.


but mostly cause its 45lbs vs the 117 lbs of the samsung.

I nearly gave my self an hernia lifting that thing up the stairs the 2nd time....And I just cant do it again.

so give me a heads up if the new tv set you get has the problems.

and yes the problems seem simular but mine only happens on the component channels.

As well a new problem has arisen About 15 minutes after doing any thing on the component channels the tv will start to get a high pitched squal to it. Like electronic interferance but very loud.

it will go away after bout 5 minutes, but then will come back again and go away...ect


Its very annoying it happens on nothing else except the component channels.


----------



## nyprimus4

Please anyone I need s3082wh/s3082whx settings.


----------



## atpat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WilliamRLBaker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll try to be brief and answer as many as i can as well i don't know alot so bear with me.
> 
> 
> To the whole 720p upscaling ps3 issue and multiple replies.
> 
> From what I understand this is an ps3 issue nothing to do with the tv, As well it only happens on older tvs, Tvs that support 480i, 480p,1080i but not 720p.
> 
> 
> Because the ps3 has no internal scaler some thing wonky happens and instead of letting the tv if its capable upscaling the 720p content (the ps3 send the data out, but the tv wont upscale it for som reason) it downscales to 480p...
> 
> But it seems only to happen to tvs older then 3-4 years.
> 
> 
> As well I dont know why sony let that out, But then again I dont know why sony let the ps3 out with its hdmi problems with some hdtvs....I guess it just happens...
> 
> 
> as for lag yes lag or frame rate issues are a major problem for gamers specially on fps games, But from the limited knowledge I have upscaling doesn't cause enough lag if its doing it right to be a problem for any gamers really.
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> you'll have to let me know how that goes because im personally geting sick of this tv, I'm looking into an Syntax 32 inch lcd they seem to be cheap and get somewhat good reviews.
> 
> 
> but mostly cause its 45lbs vs the 117 lbs of the samsung.
> 
> I nearly gave my self an hernia lifting that thing up the stairs the 2nd time....And I just cant do it again.
> 
> so give me a heads up if the new tv set you get has the problems.
> 
> and yes the problems seem simular but mine only happens on the component channels.
> 
> As well a new problem has arisen About 15 minutes after doing any thing on the component channels the tv will start to get a high pitched squal to it. Like electronic interferance but very loud.
> 
> it will go away after bout 5 minutes, but then will come back again and go away...ect
> 
> 
> Its very annoying it happens on nothing else except the component channels.



I contacted the trucking company and they have the TV, it will be delivered on Friday or Monday. I'll let you know how this TV pans out. This will be my third Slimfit. I contacted the store I purchased it from and told them what's going on. They asked me to take the third unit and if it's defective they will take it back and give me credit to put towards a different TV.


----------



## nyprimus4

Anyone with settings for the s3082wh/s3082whx?


----------



## scotteru33

I have messed with the service menu on my television, but I have set it back to the original settings. I also hit reset on accident one time. Is there a way to tell that I've been messing with the SM because I don't want my warranty to be voided. Samsung is having my television repaired so i was just curious.


----------



## WilliamRLBaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atpat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I contacted the trucking company and they have the TV, it will be delivered on Friday or Monday. I'll let you know how this TV pans out. This will be my third Slimfit. I contacted the store I purchased it from and told them what's going on. They asked me to take the third unit and if it's defective they will take it back and give me credit to put towards a different TV.



im probly gonna buy the lcd today or tomorow just to see how things go if every thing is fine with ur tv ill try taking back the samsung and geting one that works.


and ill get my refund on the lcd if not ill have a working lcd that doesn't have these problems i hope, and ill just get my refund on the samsung.


----------



## bagofchips

Have a TX-R3080WH and use analog cable. Have this new problem that the set seems to attempt to fine-tune a channel for 5-10 sec before settling down (static, vertical skittish, snow, black/white wavies, you name it) right after switching to the channel.


What the heck is this? This can't be normal, but I can't seem to find some kind of setting that triggers automatic fine tuning.


It's tough to search the entirety of this thread, but don't see this mentioned...


Thx


----------



## mnestheus

I just brought home a brand new 27" SlimFit HDTV with an HT-Q45 Home Theater Receiver. While trying various DVD's I noticed that while displaying a white screen there was a dark tint in the lower right corner. Taking a closer look, I noted the same tint, though not as pronounced, in the other corners. Similarly, when the screen displays blue, I notice a violet tint in the same places. This occurs both while watching DVD's and cableTV.


I'm no expert on TV's, so I can only guess that this is due to one of the following:

1. That the built-in speakers are causing a bit of distortion.

2. The TV is defective and I need to haul it back up to Best Buy.

3. That's just how all of these TV's are.


I moved the surround speakers and that did not stop this occurence.


Any suggestions or advice? Many thanks!


----------



## nyprimus4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mnestheus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just brought home a brand new 27" SlimFit HDTV with an HT-Q45 Home Theater Receiver. While trying various DVD's I noticed that while displaying a white screen there was a dark tint in the lower right corner. Taking a closer look, I noted the same tint, though not as pronounced, in the other corners. Similarly, when the screen displays blue, I notice a violet tint in the same places. This occurs both while watching DVD's and cableTV.
> 
> 
> I'm no expert on TV's, so I can only guess that this is due to one of the following:
> 
> 1. That the built-in speakers are causing a bit of distortion.
> 
> 2. The TV is defective and I need to haul it back up to Best Buy.
> 
> 3. That's just how all of these TV's are.
> 
> 
> I moved the surround speakers and that did not stop this occurence.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions or advice? Many thanks!



My 30" s3082whx is having the same problems. In the bottom left corner there is a small distinct red, in the top right there is a noticeable blue tint and in the center there is just a huge yellow tint.


I called my bestbuy and they directed me to 1-888-Bestbuy, which I then called and talked to a very nice repair guy who was going to help me but his computer was screwy so he is calling me back within 2 business days to set up an appointment for a repair guy to come to my house and either fix it or maybe give me a new one(best case scenario). Mine I picked up last week refurbished at Bestbuy with the 4 year warranty.


----------



## slashdotted

I just couldn't resist going out & getting myself one during this past weekend's sales (to be delivered by Best Buy in a week, I'll post impressions then)







While I'm still going through the 50+ pages on this thread, would someone be kind enough to answer a couple of questions:


1) I bought the Monster HDTV calibration disc from the link on top of the page. Most people are talking about the AVIA or DVE disc - is the Monster similar?


2) How does one get into the service menu on this tv?


Thanks







I'm new to the world of HDTV & coming from a 7yr old Sony XBR SD tv (which still has a great picture, btw).


----------



## atpat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WilliamRLBaker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> im probly gonna buy the lcd today or tomorow just to see how things go if every thing is fine with ur tv ill try taking back the samsung and geting one that works.
> 
> 
> and ill get my refund on the lcd if not ill have a working lcd that doesn't have these problems i hope, and ill just get my refund on the samsung.
> 
> Im dreading lifting the samsung down stairs and back up >_


----------



## raydidio

Hello All,


A new 2782 is due to be deliverd tomorrow. I just found the AVS Forum and here, so have not gone through everything yet. I have seen good and bad on the net elsewhere. I thought it looked like maybe there was more happy customers than bad, but now I wonder from what I have seen. Can I expect geometry problems with this unit? Second, I saw a blog that was on the 30 inch that says to beware of serial numbers that have Y8, Y9, and YA in the middle. These are3 suppsoed to be the bad units in them. Is there anyway to tell by serial number which is really bad in the 2782 or the 2783 or is this just a crap shoot on whether you get a good one?

I avoided the Sony Wega 27 inch because some say that they go out in 14 to 24 months due to QC. The Sharp and Toshibas in the 27 inch tubes seem to have a lot of QC problems. Samsung is usually a good brand in TV and monitors. Is that wrong is tube TVs?

We have an 8 year old basic Sharp that is going south and just need a decent TV. HDTV is not necessary, althought the wife loved this one in Best Buy and I was stuck. I cannot afford an LCD TV at present.

Any and all help is appreciated. Thanks all.

___________________________________________


UPDATE: Sammy came today. First fired up with Direct TV and it started on The Weather Channel. Definite bowing. I went into the menu, set the picture mode from Dynamic to Standard, set the clock, and exited the menu. No Direct TV signal. Spent the next three hours reseting the box and the TV, used every bit of the menu, tried every trick I could think of and could not get a picture back on. Went back to BB tonight and chatted with Manager. They are picking it back up this week and bringing new Sony 27 with no ship charge. I knew of the problems with SlimFits, but thought would try it. Samsung makes very good computer monitors. However, they should have stayed with standard tube versus SlimFit on their TVs. Bye Sammy .


----------



## ahofle

Greetings...I picked up a Samsung 3079 slimfit a few days ago as a cheap filler until a good 1080p TV comes along that works for me. I have pretty noticeable geometry problems, but also I have some dark splotches. I have attached some pics from a calibration DVD. Is this something I should contact Samsung about to see about repair/replacement? Or should I just return it? Are there any better options to this TV that don't weigh 190lbs? I only paid $600 for it. I am planning on putting this TV in the basement eventually for gaming/casual DVD usage once I get a nice 1080p set, so the thought of carrying a 200lb monster down stairs is not appealing (the 3079 is itself 120 lbs).

Thx for any info.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atpat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I received my new replacement and it has the exact same problem as the one it replaced. I tried moving it to a different room and only had my DVD connected via component. The problem was still there. I also tried using composite and S-Video cables for testing and the problem was still there. I took pictures this morning and forwarded them to Samsung. I'm waiting for the reply. I'm extremely discouraged and dissapointed with all this. I'm going to call the store manager where I bought the TV later this afternoon and see if he'll come through and take the TV back as he told me a couple of weeks ago.



I am so sorry.










This is extremely disappointing. You'd think Samsung would double-check units going out to replace bad ones if they're interested in retaining customers.


What this tells me is that they consider crts as throwaways, and that they're not going out of their way to assist crt customers. This is really beginning to color my opinion of the company. I'm not going to be comfortable recommending Samsung crts any longer.


----------



## SuperPickle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ahofle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Greetings...I picked up a Samsung 3079 slimfit a few days ago as a cheap filler until a good 1080p TV comes along that works for me. I have pretty noticeable geometry problems, but also I have some dark splotches. I have attached some pics from a calibration DVD. Is this something I should contact Samsung about to see about repair/replacement? Or should I just return it? Are there any better options to this TV that don't weigh 190lbs? I only paid $600 for it. I am planning on putting this TV in the basement eventually for gaming/casual DVD usage once I get a nice 1080p set, so the thought of carrying a 200lb monster down stairs is not appealing (the 3079 is itself 120 lbs).
> 
> Thx for any info.



Jeez, i would contact samsung, they would probably send you the newer 3082 model, and the geometry issues are not even close to that bad. what you have is totally herrendous, and you deserve a newer model with updated feautres and bug fixes!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ahofle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Greetings...I picked up a Samsung 3079 slimfit a few days ago as a cheap filler until a good 1080p TV comes along that works for me. I have pretty noticeable geometry problems, but also I have some dark splotches. I have attached some pics from a calibration DVD. Is this something I should contact Samsung about to see about repair/replacement? Or should I just return it? Are there any better options to this TV that don't weigh 190lbs? I only paid $600 for it. I am planning on putting this TV in the basement eventually for gaming/casual DVD usage once I get a nice 1080p set, so the thought of carrying a 200lb monster down stairs is not appealing (the 3079 is itself 120 lbs).
> 
> Thx for any info.



What settings are you running the set at? If it is still at factory settings then you need to make some adjustments. First, take it off of Dynamic and use Custom. Set Contrast around 45-55, Brightness 55ish, Color around 45 or lower and Tint 50/50, Sharpness around 30, Color Temp at Neutral or Normal, any noise reduction Off. If you've already tried settings like these and you saw no improvement then I'd return the set.


----------



## ahofle

Yeah I used the settings posted by you in fact on page 52 which were very close to what I came up with using the calibration DVD (thanks for that BTW). Other than that I did set tilt to 6/-6 (it was even worse before doing that). I did go into the service menu and try to improve the geometry on my own, but I didn't find any settings that would help the bizarre problems I was seeing so I set everything back to the factory levels (I wrote them all down before changing them). So are you saying I shouldn't contact Samsung to try and get a repair/replacement? I really like the TV if only the geometry could be straightened out (and the dark splotch fixed) and I'm not sure what else I would get if I just returned it.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ahofle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah I used the settings posted by you in fact on page 52 which were very close to what I came up with using the calibration DVD (thanks for that BTW). Other than that I did set tilt to 6/-6 (it was even worse before doing that). I did go into the service menu and try to improve the geometry on my own, but I didn't find any settings that would help the bizarre problems I was seeing so I set everything back to the factory levels (I wrote them all down before changing them). So are you saying I shouldn't contact Samsung to try and get a repair/replacement? I really like the TV if only the geometry could be straightened out (and the dark splotch fixed) and I'm not sure what else I would get if I just returned it.



You're very welcome for the (earlier) settings. Like you, I got them when I did my calibration.


By no means was I trying to tell you what to do. I just wanted to be sure that some of the anomalies weren't the result of excessive contrast, edge enhancement or driving color too hard.


I have found that many of the color (blotches) problems tend to resolve themselves rather quickly (first week or so if tv is allowed to run alot).


Regarding geometry issues - do you notice any problems when actually viewing tv, or are you just concerned because it looks bad on a test pattern. I've seen lots of folks get frustrated with the look of the test paterns when, in reality, there was no effect on viewing. I love my PQ, but when I put up a test pattern it's easy to see irregulatiries. I figure if the PQ looks as good as it does, I'm not going to worry about test pattern performance.


----------



## atpat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am so sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is extremely disappointing. You'd think Samsung would double-check units going out to replace bad ones if they're interested in retaining customers.
> 
> 
> What this tells me is that they consider crts as throwaways, and that they're not going out of their way to assist crt customers. This is really beginning to color my opinion of the company. I'm not going to be comfortable recommending Samsung crts any longer.



I'm sure my face said it all when I turned on the TV and the exact same problem appeared.


I agree with you. If a replacement is being sent it should be checked prior to shipping.


This time Samsung hasn't even offered to replace it. They want it shipped back to the QC centre so they can diagnose the problem. That would leave me without a TV for an unspecified amount of time. I said no to returning the TV. I suggested if they want to diagnose the problem then to do it on the set they just picked up, exact same problem. They came back saying sorry but they want this TV. I said no again and that I was going to try and return it to the store I bought it from. I haven't heard back from them since.


Funny, today I was troubleshooting a problem on a users PC and I noticed the users monitor had the same problem as my TV.


----------



## ahofle

Well I noticed the geometry the minute I got it home on a widescreen movie (Cars). You could see the bend on the bottom and the left was lower than the right. It was also apparent on news/score tickers on the bottom of the screen. Also, on 4:3 material (I don't like stretching to 16:9) you can really see the curves on the side edges.


I was mostly wondering if I should explore having Samsung deal with the problems, or just return the set to the store. It sounds like some people have had luck with going the Samsung route. Returning it would be easiest, but I have not come up with a suitable alternative for this TV so I'm not sure what I'd buy after returning it. I really like the PQ on this set aside from those two issues and would be perfectly happy with it if those could be resolved. I think I'm going to call Samsung tonight and get the ball rolling. I still have a few weeks to return it. I'll be watching to see if the dark spot goes away as you suggested in the meantime. So far it hasn't changed at all (even after leaving it unplugged for an hour). What's interesting to me is that the geometry is noticeably bowed in the exact spot of that dark area. If you look back closely at the DSC_9025c.jpg image, you can see the lines bend a bit at the dark spot on the right/middle of the screen.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *atpat* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm sure my face said it all when I turned on the TV and the exact same problem appeared.
> 
> 
> I agree with you. If a replacement is being sent it should be checked prior to shipping.
> 
> 
> This time Samsung hasn't even offered to replace it. They want it shipped back to the QC centre so they can diagnose the problem. That would leave me without a TV for an unspecified amount of time. I said no to returning the TV. I suggested if they want to diagnose the problem then to do it on the set they just picked up, exact same problem. They came back saying sorry but they want this TV. I said no again and that I was going to try and return it to the store I bought it from. I haven't heard back from them since.
> 
> 
> Funny, today I was troubleshooting a problem on a users PC and I noticed the users monitor had the same problem as my TV.



I don't see what's to be gained by giving it to Samsung. Especially since you pointed out that they have, in their hands, a set with the exact same symptoms (your returned unit).


If I were in your shoes, this would be the end of the line for me and Samsung. Man, that's really hard for me so say...


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ahofle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I noticed the geometry the minute I got it home on a widescreen movie (Cars). You could see the bend on the bottom and the left was lower than the right. It was also apparent on news/score tickers on the bottom of the screen. Also, on 4:3 material (I don't like stretching to 16:9) you can really see the curves on the side edges.
> 
> 
> I was mostly wondering if I should explore having Samsung deal with the problems, or just return the set to the store. It sounds like some people have had luck with going the Samsung route. Returning it would be easiest, but I have not come up with a suitable alternative for this TV so I'm not sure what I'd buy after returning it. I really like the PQ on this set aside from those two issues and would be perfectly happy with it if those could be resolved. I think I'm going to call Samsung tonight and get the ball rolling. I still have a few weeks to return it. I'll be watching to see if the dark spot goes away as you suggested in the meantime. So far it hasn't changed at all (even after leaving it unplugged for an hour). What's interesting to me is that the geometry is noticeably bowed in the exact spot of that dark area. If you look back closely at the DSC_9025c.jpg image, you can see the lines bend a bit at the dark spot on the right/middle of the screen.



I have not seen much success coming from placing trouble calls to Samsung, reference recent posts from atpat. This guy has shown incredible patience, way more than I could have given. Samsung seems to punt, meaning they resort to unit replacements. Again, from an earlier post I mentioned that they seem to be treating their crt units as throwaways. I see every indication that they have "bagged" the crt market. I have reached the point that I can no longer recommend Samsung crts, new or replacement. And I would not suffer through working with Samsung on a repair of a crt unit. They make wonderful flat panel and DLP sets, but they've lost me with crts. I love my Samsung crt tv, but it comes from another time (3 years ago) when they were putting out real quality and reliability (pre-SlimFit).


I'm sorry to be so negative. Heck, I've been the Samsung crt evangelist. That's over now.


----------



## atpat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't see what's to be gained by giving it to Samsung. Especially since you pointed out that they have, in their hands, a set with the exact same symptoms (your returned unit).
> 
> 
> If I were in your shoes, this would be the end of the line for me and Samsung. Man, that's really hard for me so say...



It is the end of the line for me and Samsung. This is the worse customer service experience I've had with any company. I'm curious if anyone else is dealing with the office of the president to resolve a service issue.


I'm sure it is hard for you to say. Your stance has always been a positive one.


I'll keep you posted how this turns out.


----------



## bagofchips

bump. Nobody's heard of this?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bagofchips* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have a TX-R3080WH and use analog cable. Have this new problem that the set seems to attempt to fine-tune a channel for 5-10 sec before settling down (static, vertical skittish, snow, black/white wavies, you name it) right after switching to the channel.
> 
> 
> What the heck is this? This can't be normal, but I can't seem to find some kind of setting that triggers automatic fine tuning.
> 
> 
> It's tough to search the entirety of this thread, but don't see this mentioned...
> 
> 
> Thx


----------



## justsc

This may have been covered at one time but I have no clear recollection of it. You must be sure to have performed the proper initial scan as outlined in the manual first. Some folks only do a cursory scan after setting-up and don't do it all. If you haven't done so, look at the manual and do the channel scan as documented. If you have done so then hopefully someone else with more knowledge will chime in.


----------



## zebras23

My parents (both in their 70s) have the Sammy Slimfit 3081. In order to make life easier we arranged to get them the Harmmony 880 (they have DVD, DishDVR, VCR, Antenna for OTA HD). The person who has been helping them (they live a good distance from me) can not get the Harmony to switch the inputs. So now he has a switcher hooked up to Component 1 (I think), plus an Antenna connection.


Has anyone else had trouble getting the 880 to switch inputs on the Sammy Slimfit? It will turn everything on and off and run them, but won't do the inputs so everything is going through just the one.


Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## fkamp

I recently purchased the above 27" tv and just tried it out today. It was to be a Christmas present for my son. I bought it at Sam's club. I was impressed by the picture and the price was right -- 350 after tax. So I got it. It was a refurb and the last one they had.


When I turned it on today I immediately noticed bowing on the left side, leaning to the left on top, and waviness on the right side.


I have the service manual for this tv but the defaults it shows are for the 29" and 32" only.


I was thinking that since it was a refurb that maybe some of the settings may be off.

I would greatly appreciate any assistance.


Thanks,


Don


----------



## Atcguy21

Ok guys and any gals..I just bought 30" slimfit TSX3082. about 5 days ago. I've been reading these posts for about 2 hours now. I joined because I noticed a forum just for this Tv. I bought it open box from BB. $699. I know thats the price of new ones..but I got $150 Best Buy card for it being open box. anywayz..I think the PQ is great. There was nothing noticeably wrong with the picture, i was happy with it. but I found the service menu and didn't write anything down..I scrwed with the settings and now the picture is bowed, you can especially notice when you bring up the Dish Network channel guide menu..the menu lines are not straight. How do I fix this? Is it just a matter of playing with it until its right? Well another thing..it made a high pitched noise when I first bought but I called samsung and she said to unplug it and hold in the power button for like 30 seconds and then plug it back in and turn it on..it stopped for awhile but comes back every once in awhile. What I awas thinking of doing is..telling samsung its making the noise again and get a technician out here..and while he's here have him go through the service menu to fix the problem that I created about the bowing and all that. Alos, I'm going to buy that Avia Dvd to make the perfect the picture as much as possible. oh and will this Dvd help me with the bowing issues and all that? I feel kinda dumb..everyone on here is having bowing issues out of the box. I didn't have any but I created them..jeeez.


----------



## bagofchips




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bagofchips* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> bump. Nobody's heard of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bagofchips* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have a TX-R3080WH and use analog cable. Have this new problem that the set seems to attempt to fine-tune a channel for 5-10 sec before settling down (static, vertical skittish, snow, black/white wavies, you name it) right after switching to the channel.
> 
> 
> What the heck is this? This can't be normal, but I can't seem to find some kind of setting that triggers automatic fine tuning.
> 
> 
> It's tough to search the entirety of this thread, but don't see this mentioned...
> 
> 
> Thx
Click to expand...




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This may have been covered at one time but I have no clear recollection of it. You must be sure to have performed the proper initial scan as outlined in the manual first. Some folks only do a cursory scan after setting-up and don't do it all. If you haven't done so, look at the manual and do the channel scan as documented. If you have done so then hopefully someone else with more knowledge will chime in.



Tried initial channel config and a few other things one more time. No dice. Called Samsung. Rolling a truck in 5 days. Will update... (still under warranty)


----------



## nyprimus4

I picked up a $50 HDTV antenna from Radioshack today and hooked it up to my TXS3082WHX and the channels look so awesome in 720p and 1080i.


----------



## Atcguy21

Yes. I agree. I bought an amplified indor antenna, basically they're fancy rabbit ears. I'm amazed at the PQ. We have like almost 50 over-the-air digital channels in my area. It's better than basic cable. Before the antenna I justh ave dish network with DVR reciever, no HD but I'm getting the HD receiver now that I can see what HD looks like on my TV.


----------



## nyprimus4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Atcguy21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes. I agree. I bought an amplified indor antenna, basically they're fancy rabbit ears. I'm amazed at the PQ. We have like almost 50 over-the-air digital channels in my area. It's better than basic cable. Before the antenna I justh ave dish network with DVR reciever, no HD but I'm getting the HD receiver now that I can see what HD looks like on my TV.



Football looks awesome but I'm looking at CSI Miami right now and this set definitely needs calibration.


I have these blotches of color on my screen though that aren't noticeable unless the picture is light colored. So I set up for Bestbuy to come monday to fix it, or maybe if they can't I'll get a new one.


Then I'll get AVIA and make it perfect. And also my friend that isn't satisfied with 360 HD DVD player might sell me his for $100-125.


This TV is awesome.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fkamp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I recently purchased the above 27" tv and just tried it out today. It was to be a Christmas present for my son. I bought it at Sam's club. I was impressed by the picture and the price was right -- 350 after tax. So I got it. It was a refurb and the last one they had.
> 
> 
> When I turned it on today I immediately noticed bowing on the left side, leaning to the left on top, and waviness on the right side.
> 
> 
> I have the service manual for this tv but the defaults it shows are for the 29" and 32" only.
> 
> 
> I was thinking that since it was a refurb that maybe some of the settings may be off.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any assistance.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Don



Welcome to AVS Don!


A 29" tv? Where are you located? Samsung does not make a 29" tv for the US. Sometimes for international models, they'll indicate a screen size number like 32" when in the US it would be called a 30" screen because the US requires that advertisements can only list the "viewable" size. A 27" set in the US would be listed as 29" overseas. So your manual may well be for a 27" set.


It's entirely possible that the settings could be off on any refurbbed or open box sets.


I got lucky on my 27" Samsung set and had no vertical bowing so I'm not certain of the SM settings to adjust, but you might do some trial and error with those settings listed as deflection (possibly Def...). My set is a few years old and has a different SM than the newer ones, but even on mine one has to make such adjustments for both 1080i and 480p/i, if needed. So it's important what you were watching when you saw the bowing. (BTW - if the bowing was on the horizontal axis there's really nothing you can do, as this requires magnets being placed and adjusted on the backside of the tube). If you were watching non-HD, then it would be a deflection setting for 480i/p. HD would be a 1080i deflection setting. You can only edit SM values for the input and resolution you are watching. In other words, if you are watching HD at 1080i on input 5 then when you enter the SM, that's the only input and resolution that will be affected. If you wish to affect a SM setting for 480p, then you have to have the set in that mode before entering the SM. After making changes you turn off the tv to exit the SM. When turning the tv back on it will default to the Dynamic picture mode and some other settings may have been reset to default mode. BTW - you do not want the set on Dynamic. It's called "torch mode" and will ultimately shorten the life of the tube. Use Custom or Sport or Movie.


If you can get a service tech out before Christmas he s/b able to fix it as well, and it s/b under warranty at no cost to you.


Best of Luck!


----------



## ama299

Hey folks I just bought a new TX-S3082WH TV. Well what brings me here is my TV has some bows. I have read this entire thread it took about two days. I have spent about 3 hours trying to correct the bowing issue. The top bows up and the right side bows out. At this point I have not found the right combination of setting to fix this problem. I have been looking at getting one of those Calibration DVDs but will they really fix the problem or just maybe give me a better picture? I really like this TV but it bothers me to spend this much money on a TV that has what should be a simple fix. I would like to get HD signals to see what this TV can really do, but accroding to antenna.or I'm 47 miles from 5 HD stations and recommends a Large Antenna. My question is will I get a good signal from this far away? will it be worth it? Will a HD antenna from wal-mart that claims 60 miles make the grade?


I would rather try and fix the bowing issue instead of returning for another, because there are no other problems with it.


If anybody has any answers that would be great!!


----------



## pennywise1982

Hi everyone,


i have the following problems with my slimfit 3079


- horizontal bowing

- appr. 2 inches at each side of the TV is blurry making it difficult to read text ... It looks like a loss of resolution on each side of the screen


Is there anything that i can do to fix those problems ? Is it possible to fix any of this via the SM ?


I can live with the 1st problem but the other is really hard to ignore.


Thanks


----------



## banjw

I've had my 30" Samsung Slimfit tv for almost 6 months and I've just started to notice what looks like a black smuge in the middle. Is this something that broke in the tv? Any suggestions on how I might get rid of it?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pennywise1982* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> i have the following problems with my slimfit 3079
> 
> 
> - horizontal bowing
> 
> - appr. 2 inches at each side of the TV is blurry making it difficult to read text ... It looks like a loss of resolution on each side of the screen
> 
> 
> Is there anything that i can do to fix those problems ? Is it possible to fix any of this via the SM ?
> 
> 
> I can live with the 1st problem but the other is really hard to ignore.
> 
> 
> Thanks



These are two of the most difficult problems with crts in general, and the slimfit in particular.


The horizontal linearity (bowing) can only be fixed with the application of magnets to the backside of the tube by a trained technician.


The focus issue cannot be fixed. This is a direct result of the combination of the flat screen and the slim format. It used to be that crt tubes were curved or rounded. The result was that the distance from the gun at the back of the tube to the screen was the same distance at the center and the sides and corners. Focus was consistent across the face of the crt. With flat screens the distance between the gun and the center of the screen is different than it is to the sides. With widescreen, this was enhanced. Then, with the slim factor, it only got worse. This can tend ot make the "pixels" on the sides to appear bigger and irregular.


If you replace the set it's possible to get one where these problems don't "appear" as bad.


----------



## pennywise1982




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> These are two of the most difficult problems with crts in general, and the slimfit in particular.
> 
> 
> The horizontal linearity (bowing) can only be fixed with the application of magnets to the backside of the tube by a trained technician.
> 
> 
> The focus issue cannot be fixed. This is a direct result of the combination of the flat screen and the slim format. It used to be that crt tubes were curved or rounded. The result was that the distance from the gun at the back of the tube to the screen was the same distance at the center and the sides and corners. Focus was consistent across the face of the crt. With flat screens the distance between the gun and the center of the screen is different than it is to the sides. With widescreen, this was enhanced. Then, with the slim factor, it only got worse. This can tend ot make the "pixels" on the sides to appear bigger and irregular.
> 
> 
> If you replace the set it's possible to get one where these problems don't "appear" as bad.



Thanks for the help justsc.


So that means every flatscreen CRT has that focus problem ? Is the new model 3082 any better ?


My set is still under warranty but getting through all the hassle to get a replacement that has the same problems isn't really worth it.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pennywise1982* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help justsc.
> 
> 
> So that means every flatscreen CRT has that focus problem ? Is the new model 3082 any better ?
> 
> 
> My set is still under warranty but getting through all the hassle to get a replacement that has the same problems isn't really worth it.



Yes, to some degree every flatscreen crt has this issue. Some more than others.


Frankly, I learned to live with it on my Samsung 27" HD set. Of course, if I sit too close it's annoying, but if I sit back around 6 feet it's OK. I can't say if the 3082 is better.


Don't replace it if you think you can adjust to it. You are correct, it is a hassle, and there's no guarantee the next one will be better. Many have gone the replacement route only to find it was worse than the original set.


If these are the only two annoyances you are actually pretty lucky.


Cheers!


----------



## ama299

Greetings,


I'm wondering how to fix a problem with my screen.


When looking at the TV it's my right part of the screen and from the mid section of the screen down it bows out or like a big bubble. You can really see it in 4:3 mode. You can see it in 16:9 mode when there is a box line and it will bow out toward the speakers. This is a 3082 model TV


Thanks


----------



## RCGLOR

Hi


I am new here and I bought a Samsung Slimfit from Sam's Club model TX-S2779H back in July. It seems that I am lucky (or blind







) because I have not noticed any problems with my unit. I do notice that standard definition broadcast looks just ok but that is to be expected. I don't have a progressive scan DVD player but my DVD's look great over component (a little grainy but again expected). I normally can see image imperfections in every HDTV that I have encountered at stores like Sears and Best Buy so I am pretty sure that I would be able to detect problems with my unit.


In any case, for the price, it is a great HDTV unit that displays standard def better than similarly priced LCD's and is bigger than those so I am very happy with my purchase so far. I hope to get an uppconvert DVD player soon to test its HD capabilities.


----------



## 051R15

Well, I've suffered with my own 079 and it's geo issues for the last eight months, knowing the day would come when I would pick up the phone and demand a replacement from Samy.


So I swung by BB and they had a couple of the 'new' TX-S3065WR Slimfit's on the floor. One was hooked up to a 360 rolling demo, the other Dish. The horizontal geo seems to have improved, but the vertical geo is even worse than the unacceptable levels of the 079/082. I set both floor models to 4/3 and the bowing and squiggly lines were horrific.


Didn't see the problem atpat documented earlier, but it obviously exists and anyone hoping that Samsung has got their act together with this new model is going to be bitterly disapointed....


----------



## Ikabob

the 3065 is a newer model??? I thought the 3082 was the newest 30" ? Am I wrong? What does the 3065 have....I've never heard of it....but I'm definitely not "in the know" with TVs.


----------



## atpat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *051R15* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I've suffered with my own 079 and it's geo issues for the last eight months, knowing the day would come when I would pick up the phone and demand a replacement from Samy.
> 
> 
> So I swung by BB and they had a couple of the 'new' TX-S3065WR Slimfit's on the floor. One was hooked up to a 360 rolling demo, the other Dish. The horizontal geo seems to have improved, but the vertical geo is even worse than the unacceptable levels of the 079/082. I set both floor models to 4/3 and the bowing and squiggly lines were horrific.
> 
> 
> Didn't see the problem atpat documented earlier, but it obviously exists and anyone hoping that Samsung has got their act together with this new model is going to be bitterly disapointed....



Good luck with Samsung. I've been fighting with them for 3 months now and I'm still nowhere closer and getting this resolved. The experience I've had with Samsung pushed me to buy a new TV, a Sony KDF-46E2000. It came in yesterday. I'm not sure what will happen with the Slimfit but for now it's going back in the box.


----------



## gmansixfo

I have been reading this thread for few hours trying to find the default deflection settings for my TXS3082W! Does anyone know them?


----------



## fromasta

i am trying to find the default deflection for my 3082WH also. i wrote down a few of them but i didnt write them all for some dumb reason. if anyone has a good deflection preset or the defaults post em plz










ps - i did search and didnt find em


----------



## gmansixfo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fromasta* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i am trying to find the default deflection for my 3082WH also. i wrote down a few of them but i didnt write them all for some dumb reason. if anyone has a good deflection preset or the defaults post em plz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps - i did search and didnt find em



which ones did you write down?


----------



## gmansixfo

Someone Please Help Me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coolricks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JIMMYJAMMA* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just bought the service manual online for the TX-R3079WH (30" Slimfit with wide speakers). If you need it to adjust geometry email me. I found there are many setting that should be "fixed" not adjusted. The other one posted on a previous page is not for this TV. Found out the hard way. Not an S62 chassis. Its a K62A chassis.
> 
> 
> Jim




Hi Jim, is there a way you can email me the service manual? i have tx-r3079wh tv that went out, i replaced the Horizontal output Transistor but does not turn on and i have done some research and it is narrowing to the power supply but i need schem to repair it. thanks for your help.


----------



## ama299




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmansixfo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have been reading this thread for few hours trying to find the default deflection settings for my TXS3082W! Does anyone know them?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fromasta* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i am trying to find the default deflection for my 3082WH also. i wrote down a few of them but i didnt write them all for some dumb reason. if anyone has a good deflection preset or the defaults post em plz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps - i did search and didnt find em




Sense these are CRT screens the setting will vary. This is why you write down your settings before you change them. Even though we have the same TV my settings will not work for you and vise versa.


I know there is a reset but not sure what that will do.


----------



## gmansixfo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ama299* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sense these are CRT screens the setting will vary. This is why you write down your settings before you change them. Even though we have the same TV my settings will not work for you and vise versa.
> 
> 
> I know there is a reset but not sure what that will do.



its worth a try







but i guess its too late. i am going to return this tv and get the polaroid 3232 instead.


----------



## crypto1300

Hi everyone,


I've been lurking around here for a few months trying to figure out how to fix a problem on my 3082.


For the post above, I've included my geometry settings. Which have given me a near perfect geometry during viewing, but not quite perfect on a test pattern.


I've also included a picture of the problem I'm having. It seems to be a rainbow effect on the left side of my screen. Using the custom settings on page 52, I've been able to reduce the effect, but it's not completely gone.


Can someone take a look at my settings and let me know if there might be a setting I can adjust to get rid of the rainbow effect.


----------



## crypto1300

Here are more pictures.


----------



## crypto1300

And, the last of my settings...


----------



## gmansixfo

thx dude, well i wont be using those settings anymore because my 3082 is in its box and on its way back to circuit city..


----------



## crypto1300

Oh well, probably wouldn't have helped much anyway. Let us know how the new set is.


----------



## mengelle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crypto1300* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I've been lurking around here for a few months trying to figure out how to fix a problem on my 3082.
> 
> 
> For the post above, I've included my geometry settings. Which have given me a near perfect geometry during viewing, but not quite perfect on a test pattern.
> 
> 
> I've also included a picture of the problem I'm having. It seems to be a rainbow effect on the left side of my screen. Using the custom settings on page 52, I've been able to reduce the effect, but it's not completely gone.
> 
> 
> Can someone take a look at my settings and let me know if there might be a setting I can adjust to get rid of the rainbow effect.



Hi crypto1300, your problem with the raibow effect is caused by a magnetic field.

In the store where I bought my SlimFit, i see the same effect when one off the guys put the TV over an Audio System box.

I believe that if you disconnect the television set by 4 hours, and reconnecting it (without turning on) a desmagnetized coil will be activated. (I read it in other forum)


Sorry for the english...


----------



## Kontrollverlust

Just a question regarding the TX-3082WH. I've had it for a little while now and been relatively happy with it. My problem is that I've got my Xbox 360 hooked to it and I notice it cuts off about a half inch of space on both sides of the screen (top and bottom seem to be fine) Is this something I could adjust with the service menu?


----------



## crypto1300




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mengelle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi crypto1300, your problem with the raibow effect is caused by a magnetic field.
> 
> In the store where I bought my SlimFit, i see the same effect when one off the guys put the TV over an Audio System box.
> 
> I believe that if you disconnect the television set by 4 hours, and reconnecting it (without turning on) a desmagnetized coil will be activated. (I read it in other forum)
> 
> 
> Sorry for the english...




I'm not sure that is the problem. I've had it unplugged for upto 12 hours and the problem still persist. I've also rearranged all my home entertainment devices, so that I could rule out interference. I'm at a loss.


----------



## justsc

It still sounds like interference to me, but I'm not sure what else you can do to resolve it.


Have you tried viewing the tv without any other devices attached (or even powered up)? Try this and see if the pattern remains. Be sure nothing else is connected except power and the picture source (e.g. antenna, cable or sat box - and be sure the attached boxes are as far from the set as possible with no wires crossing).


If the problem goes away, then start adding back in the other devices one at a time until the culprit is exposed. If the problem remains even with all other devices off, then I recommend contacting your reseller for an exchange (if available) or to place a trouble call.


----------



## justsc

Have you tried placing the tv on another part of the room, or in another room? Or even rotating the tv 180 degrees? Believe it or not, the earth's electromagnetic field comes into play at times. Try some moving around and rotating and see what you find.


Also, have you tried different cabling?


----------



## Archidave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's correct, and grunting is a good word for it.



My TXS3082 Grunts too- I hate it. The 3079 I had before this did not grunt. Did they add a degauss to the new one?


ALSO- when I first turn it on, after the grunt, the picture is still black. I press the power again and it turns on. Is this what yours does? Again, the old one did not do that. This does not happen consistantly though (would be hard to show a service guy).


Thanks,


----------



## crypto1300




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you tried placing the tv on another part of the room, or in another room? Or even rotating the tv 180 degrees? Believe it or not, the earth's electromagnetic field comes into play at times. Try some moving around and rotating and see what you find.
> 
> 
> Also, have you tried different cabling?



Hi,


Yes, I've even moved it from one house to another. I've tried every cable possible, component, HDMI, s-video, composite. It doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crypto1300* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Yes, I've even moved it from one house to another. I've tried every cable possible, component, HDMI, s-video, composite. It doesn't seem to matter.



So this is showing up on both broadcast material and DVD?


If so, then I can't think of anything you haven't tried. It's time to place that dreaded service call, I guess.


----------



## crypto1300




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So this is showing up on both broadcast material and DVD?
> 
> 
> If so, then I can't think of anything you haven't tried. It's time to place that dreaded service call, I guess.



Yeah, it doesn't matter what source. Everything from DVD's to DVR's to OTA with every cable imaginable.


I have actually been able to reduce the effect somewhat with settings I found on this very thread, by someone with a problem that was similar. The problem is still there, but not as noticable.


----------



## plughplover

Well, looks like my 3080, after ~13mo, just gave up the ghost. Try to turn it on, the led blinks a few times, I get the little tones, then the led goes back solid.


The 'rainbow' effect people have talked about - it is related to horizontal deflection, and there is another setting I don't remember off-hand, but basically sets when the beam gets blanked. My take on it is that when the beam goes off-screen, it needs to be blanked else you get scatter of off-screen electrons that causes the rainbow.


As my set has aged, I've repeatedly had to reduce the horizontal gain to get rid of the rainbows - which struck me as odd. I'd expect a deteriorating power supply to make deflection less, not greater (but I'm not a tv tech)...


But tonight it just quit; was watching it, screen blanked, and that's all she wrote.


I may have a chance at still getting warranty service, as I had calls against it earlier in it's life. But I it may just be time to write off a bad investment.


Bummer...


-edit-------------

Well, I unplugged it for an hour or so, plugged it back in, and it 'booted'









Still going to put a call into Samsung tomorrow, just in case...










On the 'rainbow' thing.


My set's H-AMP setting when I got it was 43; service manual says 39, and over the past year I've repeatedly had to lower it, now down to 24.


The other setting(s) I was talking about are CXA LEFT BLK and CXA RIGHT BLK

New, the settings were 28 left, 20 right, which is same as service manual. In order to help fight the rainbow, I increased CXA RIGHT BLK up to 28 also. If you want to see the effect of these, set H-AMP low enough that you actually see the edges of the scan (may want to tweak H-SHIFT), then raise/lower the BLK value.


-edit-again------

arghh - shut itself down again, won't turn on again










-edit-yet-again-

they extended my original warranty 90 days and will fully cover the issue


----------



## mal7014




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Archidave* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My TXS3082 Grunts too- I hate it. The 3079 I had before this did not grunt. Did they add a degauss to the new one?
> 
> 
> ALSO- when I first turn it on, after the grunt, the picture is still black. I press the power again and it turns on. Is this what yours does? Again, the old one did not do that. This does not happen consistantly though (would be hard to show a service guy).
> 
> 
> Thanks,




The 3082 does degauss on start-up. I also experience having to press the power button a second time to actually turn the unit on (not all the time but most times).


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crypto1300* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yeah, it doesn't matter what source. Everything from DVD's to DVR's to OTA with every cable imaginable.
> 
> 
> I have actually been able to reduce the effect somewhat with settings I found on this very thread, by someone with a problem that was similar. The problem is still there, but not as noticable.



Would you be willing to share what you adjusted to get the improvement?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plughplover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, looks like my 3080, after ~13mo, just gave up the ghost. Try to turn it on, the led blinks a few times, I get the little tones, then the led goes back solid.
> 
> 
> The 'rainbow' effect people have talked about - it is related to horizontal deflection, and there is another setting I don't remember off-hand, but basically sets when the beam gets blanked. My take on it is that when the beam goes off-screen, it needs to be blanked else you get scatter of off-screen electrons that causes the rainbow.
> 
> 
> As my set has aged, I've repeatedly had to reduce the horizontal gain to get rid of the rainbows - which struck me as odd. I'd expect a deteriorating power supply to make deflection less, not greater (but I'm not a tv tech)...
> 
> 
> But tonight it just quit; was watching it, screen blanked, and that's all she wrote.
> 
> 
> I may have a chance at still getting warranty service, as I had calls against it earlier in it's life. But I it may just be time to write off a bad investment.
> 
> 
> Bummer...
> 
> 
> -edit-------------
> 
> Well, I unplugged it for an hour or so, plugged it back in, and it 'booted'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still going to put a call into Samsung tomorrow, just in case...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the 'rainbow' thing.
> 
> 
> My set's H-AMP setting when I got it was 43; service manual says 39, and over the past year I've repeatedly had to lower it, now down to 24.
> 
> 
> The other setting(s) I was talking about are CXA LEFT BLK and CXA RIGHT BLK
> 
> New, the settings were 28 left, 20 right, which is same as service manual. In order to help fight the rainbow, I increased CXA RIGHT BLK up to 28 also. If you want to see the effect of these, set H-AMP low enough that you actually see the edges of the scan (may want to tweak H-SHIFT), then raise/lower the BLK value.
> 
> 
> -edit-again------
> 
> arghh - shut itself down again, won't turn on again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -edit-yet-again-
> 
> they extended my original warranty 90 days and will fully cover the issue



WOW!


And over the holidays no less.










I hope you have another set so you can get some enjoyable viewing over the holidays.


Best of Luck!


----------



## crypto1300




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Would you be willing to share what you adjusted to get the improvement?



Contrast 43

Brightness 48

Sharpness 10

color 46

tint=44/56


----------



## justsc

I'm sorry, I should've asked my question better.


Along with these end numbers, what were your starting numbers that brought you the undesireable pattern?


----------



## crypto1300




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I should've asked my question better.
> 
> 
> Along with these end numbers, what were your starting numbers that brought you the undesireable pattern?



Oh,


I was using the built in settings such as standard, dynamic, etc.


----------



## justsc

OK.


The "out-of-the-box" default picture mode is called "Dynamic." This should almost never be used. The level of Contrast will, over time, shorten the life of the tube. All settings are driven way too hard in Dynamic mode which is why many refer to it as "torch mode."


I prefer Custom since it has the least in overdriven settings in both the user menu and in the service menu. The only two settings I see that you might want to adjust are Color and Tint. Using Avia I have settled on 39 for Color. But I know of others comfortable with higher values, but 46 seems high. This pattern that's annoying you is all about color (and also contrast and edge enhancement). I suggest trying Color at a lower value. You are driving green awfully hard in Tint, with reference to Red. I'm sure you have a good reason for this, but you should know that driving one significantly harder than the other can worsen artifacts. Also, try running with Noise Reduction at OFF (if you have that setting). Use the most normal Color Temp as well.


Try some of these ideas and see what happens.


----------



## crypto1300




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK.
> 
> 
> The "out-of-the-box" default picture mode is called "Dynamic." This should almost never be used. The level of Contrast will, over time, shorten the life of the tube. All settings are driven way too hard in Dynamic mode which is why many refer to it as "torch mode."
> 
> 
> I prefer Custom since it has the least in overdriven settings in both the user menu and in the service menu. The only two settings I see that you might want to adjust are Color and Tint. Using Avia I have settled on 39 for Color. But I know of others comfortable with higher values, but 46 seems high. This pattern that's annoying you is all about color (and also contrast and edge enhancement). I suggest trying Color at a lower value. You are driving green awfully hard in Tint, with reference to Red. I'm sure you have a good reason for this, but you should know that driving one significantly harder than the other can worsen artifacts. Also, try running with Noise Reduction at OFF (if you have that setting). Use the most normal Color Temp as well.
> 
> 
> Try some of these ideas and see what happens.



I will try your recommendations as soon as I get home. But what do you think about this statement?


"The 'rainbow' effect people have talked about - it is related to horizontal deflection, and there is another setting I don't remember off-hand, but basically sets when the beam gets blanked. My take on it is that when the beam goes off-screen, it needs to be blanked else you get scatter of off-screen electrons that causes the rainbow."


From the post above. Do you think that it could be adjusted by deflection in the SM?


----------



## plughplover

crypto1300 - the 'rainbow' effect I was referring to was exactly like the pics you posted, except mine was on the right side. H-AMP, possibly H-SHIFT, and in your case CXA LEFT BLK is what I'd suggest you tweak (after, of course, writing down the initial settings!)


justsc - the local service shop will be by next week to pick it up, but said they've got a month's backlog; so I went out today and bought the LG slim set for the living room. When I get the 3080 back, it'll go in my bedroom. I bought the 80 vs the side-speaker models (79, 82) because it would fit in an armoire I have in there, at some point 'down the road'; didn't figure it would only be a year later I'd be relegating it to the bedroom


----------



## TrueBlueLS

Well I guess thread rules out my decision on getting either a 3080 or a 3082 for my room. Now I wish I would have bought a CRT last year when they were still somewhat plentiful.


----------



## crypto1300




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plughplover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> crypto1300 - the 'rainbow' effect I was referring to was exactly like the pics you posted, except mine was on the right side. H-AMP, possibly H-SHIFT, and in your case CXA LEFT BLK is what I'd suggest you tweak (after, of course, writing down the initial settings!)
> 
> 
> justsc - the local service shop will be by next week to pick it up, but said they've got a month's backlog; so I went out today and bought the LG slim set for the living room. When I get the 3080 back, it'll go in my bedroom. I bought the 80 vs the side-speaker models (79, 82) because it would fit in an armoire I have in there, at some point 'down the road'; didn't figure it would only be a year later I'd be relegating it to the bedroom



Thanks,


Adjusting H-AMP made the rainbow completely disappear. The set is definitely looking good now. Absolutely great image quality.


----------



## 051R15

Just a couple tools that might help people stuck in Slimfit Hell.


Here's the 3079 service manual, with the default settings included:


XXXXXXX


A 4:3 grid pattern you can burn to cd/dvd and pop in you 360/ps3/whatever. Comes in handy for minimizing the geo issues associated with being forced to watch 480P DTV in 4:3 on these sets:


XXXXXX


I've decided against handing Samsung any more green to make this POS go away. Judging from the dead pixles and backlight bleed and poor response time (DNIE FTL) I see on their LCD sets and the aliasing and poor IQ of their plasma sets, it's becoming obvious that their entire line suffers from horrendous QC and design problems.



I'll pick up a Pioneer plasma or an SXRD after XMAS and toss this loser in my office (hey, the 3079 *does* have a nice cabinet. It even says HDTV on it!)


Sorry, but this forum wont let me post links? Nice....


----------



## plughplover

re: my power problem - was googling around and came across this *VERY* interesting post here In particular


> Quote:
> All of the sudden, the geometry started getting progressively worse - with the picture bowing out to the side. In 4:3 mode, the picture almost filled the entire screen, and in 16:9 mode, the edge of the picture was significantly off the screen.
> 
> 
> To top it off, the TV started turning itself off at seemingly random times. Well, not so random. At the worst possible times actually. Pretty much every time there was a gunshot, or explosion, or loud scream, or anything else exciting and climactic on the screen. After it turned itself off, I would have to wait a few minutes, and then I could turn it back on.
> 
> 
> Apparently some models of the slimfit have the incorrect resistors/capacitors/something electric in them. This causes power fluctuations (causing the geometry problem), and eventually as a self-protection method, the TV turns itself off to avoid surges. The tech gave me the serial number pattern of the affected TVs. If your serial number has a Y in the middle, followed by an 8, 9, or A, you are affected. so Y8, Y9, or YA for the pattern deficient out there.
> 
> 
> The bad timing of the power-off occured because additional power is needed to show/hear the explosions etc, and that was enough to push it over the edge each time.
> 
> 
> The fix only took a few minutes, he popped the back off the TV, yanked some stuff, and soldered something else back in.



My set, that has had the progressive problem with horizontal deflection, and has started turning itself off, has a "Y9" in the serial number!


----------



## plughplover

It seems logical that Samsung would have some kind of "repair tip" / "service notice" (what else might they call it?) database for their 'authorized service' folk to use.


Anyone know anything about it? In particular, how to get the info for the above problem?


----------



## MetalMedley

I just got a 2782 a week ago and Noticed some stuff I wasn't used to when I had my old Analog CRT TV and wanted to ask a few questions. Is it normal for OTA Digital Channels/HD Channels to have a video and audio delay over Regular Analog OTA Channels? I have My 2782 in my room and another Analog TV in the next room and are close together (Both are hooked up to the same antenna on my roof) and I notice the Analog TV that is on Analog Channels is 4-5 seconds ahead while if I'm on the same channel on My 2782 but viewing the channel in Digital it is 4-5 seconds behind. If both TV's are on Analog Channels they are in sync.


Also I've been noticing that every once in a while when watching a Digital Channel the audio pops & Clicks sometimes (1 second pop or crackle). I notice this when a commercial is over an it goes back to regular programming and this happens on a one channel during some parts of the show plus. It also happens on some channels during the show but not very often.


If anybody has any answers please let me know as I want to know if this is a nornal problem or something is wrong.


----------



## Punchinelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MetalMedley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also I've been noticing that every once in a while when watching a Digital Channel the audio pops & Clicks sometimes (1 second pop or crackle). I notice this when a commercial is over an it goes back to regular programming and this happens on a one channel during some parts of the show plus. It also happens on some channels during the show but not very often.
> 
> 
> If anybody has any answers please let me know as I want to know if this is a nornal problem or something is wrong.




Funny enough, I was searching the interweb for a resolution to this exact problem and came upon this forum and decided to register. I bought my 27" Samsung Slimfit HDTV about 4 months ago. I wish I could take it back.


Since I purchased it, I have had the following problems:

The sides of the screens bow in and out in a wave-motion. You can especially see it while watching digital broadcasts.
A green blob in the left side of the screen. It's not too noticeable, until you watch something with lighter colors, and then it turns that color a shade of green. Unacceptable. I've moved ALL of my electronic components away from the screen, let the TV "cool off" overnight unplugged to degauss, and it is still there. Won't go away.
And finally, the same issue you have reported, MetalMedley. While watching digital TV, the commercials and sometimes during TV shows the TV pops and snaps like it has a bad connection or something. All of my connections are secure. This is very annoying.


What should I do about these problems? Can the Samsung "technicians" actually fix these problems? Or will I miss my TV for a month, and be given back a defective TV? Any suggestions?


Thanks in advance guys. These forums are great.


----------



## Ikabob

I think since you paid big bucks for supposedly a reputable TV, that you should demand your MONEY BACK . A NEW TV that is purchased is supposed to work without annoyances! I believe that if they do not give you satifaction PROMPTLY that you should get an attorney to sue for damages plus mental anguish! TVs are suppose to be pleasurable not aggravating. SAMSUNG must be willing to stand behind their products IF they are truely interested in their customers welfare. You PAID them with REAL money and they , in turn, must provide you with a REAL TV. That was the trade......................................

REAL MONEY for a REAL TV.


----------



## Ikabob

I feel very lucky to have a 3082 that really works fine.....at least now. I just hope I get some good life expectancy out of it. I love my Sammy 3082. I feel for you out there that have not had the luck I have had.....it actually shouldn't be based on luck though.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crypto1300* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I will try your recommendations as soon as I get home. But what do you think about this statement?
> 
> 
> "The 'rainbow' effect people have talked about - it is related to horizontal deflection, and there is another setting I don't remember off-hand, but basically sets when the beam gets blanked. My take on it is that when the beam goes off-screen, it needs to be blanked else you get scatter of off-screen electrons that causes the rainbow."
> 
> 
> From the post above. Do you think that it could be adjusted by deflection in the SM?



Looks like plughplover has provided you with a definitive fix.










I am so glad plughplover has found the solution. I'm going to include his fix in my list of solution in my Palm Pilot for next time someone asks about it.


Good for You!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plughplover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> crypto1300 - the 'rainbow' effect I was referring to was exactly like the pics you posted, except mine was on the right side. H-AMP, possibly H-SHIFT, and in your case CXA LEFT BLK is what I'd suggest you tweak (after, of course, writing down the initial settings!)
> 
> 
> justsc - the local service shop will be by next week to pick it up, but said they've got a month's backlog; so I went out today and bought the LG slim set for the living room. When I get the 3080 back, it'll go in my bedroom. I bought the 80 vs the side-speaker models (79, 82) because it would fit in an armoire I have in there, at some point 'down the road'; didn't figure it would only be a year later I'd be relegating it to the bedroom



plughplover:


Great work!










These are the kinds of solutions we need.


I see in another post that you now have the intermittent "powering off" issue. Will this never end? I am SO disappointed with Samsung.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ikabob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think since you paid big bucks for supposedly a reputable TV, that you should demand your MONEY BACK . A NEW TV that is purchased is supposed to work without annoyances! I believe that if they do not give you satifaction PROMPTLY that you should get an attorney to sue for damages plus mental anguish! TVs are suppose to be pleasurable not aggravating. SAMSUNG must be willing to stand behind their products IF they are truely interested in their customers welfare. You PAID them with REAL money and they , in turn, must provide you with a REAL TV. That was the trade......................................
> 
> REAL MONEY for a REAL TV.



AMEN!


I can't state strongly enough how disappointed I have become in Samsung's crt products of late and their service towards these customers with problems.


I am very glad for you that your set seems to have escaped the ravages of poor quality. My older Samsung set (TX-P version from 3 years ago) is fantastic. Something has obviously happened over the last couple of years. If Samsung has bagged crts for the more lucrative flat panel and DLP market then they should pull their crts off of showroom floors, OR treat these unlucky customers with more respect.


I can be a very loyal customer, but I can also be a highly committed adversary. It's come to the point that I will not recommend Samsung crts (actually got there months ago). But it goes further than that. CRT customers with problems are being very poorly treated, for the most part. How can we believe that customers of other Samsung display technologies won't suffer the same fate when their kind of display begins to lose ground to something newer? I think there's something deeply wrong within this organization. And they're claiming serious market share advantage now over Sony. This would be an awful time for them to get tagged as being unresponsive to customer complaints. I believe there's alot at stake for them here.


Sorry for the rambling...


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Punchinelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Funny enough, I was searching the interweb for a resolution to this exact problem and came upon this forum and decided to register. I bought my 27" Samsung Slimfit HDTV about 4 months ago. I wish I could take it back.
> 
> 
> Since I purchased it, I have had the following problems:
> 
> The sides of the screens bow in and out in a wave-motion. You can especially see it while watching digital broadcasts.
> A green blob in the left side of the screen. It's not too noticeable, until you watch something with lighter colors, and then it turns that color a shade of green. Unacceptable. I've moved ALL of my electronic components away from the screen, let the TV "cool off" overnight unplugged to degauss, and it is still there. Won't go away.
> And finally, the same issue you have reported, MetalMedley. While watching digital TV, the commercials and sometimes during TV shows the TV pops and snaps like it has a bad connection or something. All of my connections are secure. This is very annoying.
> 
> 
> What should I do about these problems? Can the Samsung "technicians" actually fix these problems? Or will I miss my TV for a month, and be given back a defective TV? Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance guys. These forums are great.



Did you get an extended warranty?


If so, demand a refund (if you can), and get something else. If there's any chance you can get away with your money, take a look at the Sony 34" widescreen crt (KD-34XBR970). It's the only one left that I will recommend. It's bigger, and so much better, including reliable. Some find the size too much. To each his own.


----------



## atpat

I fought with Samsung for 3 long months. The two replacements I received were defective out of the box with the exact same issue. I posted pictures earlier in this thread. Samsung picked up my last replacement on Saturday and will issue me a full refund including taxes. I can't wait to get the cheque so that I can finally put Samsung behind me.


I would suggest to anyone having a service issue to open a complaint with the Better Business Bureau. They won't resolve the issue for you but they will help the communication/resolve process.


----------



## Punchinelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you get an extended warranty?
> 
> 
> If so, demand a refund (if you can), and get something else. If there's any chance you can get away with your money, take a look at the Sony 34" widescreen crt (KD-34XBR970). It's the only one left that I will recommend. It's bigger, and so much better, including reliable. Some find the size too much. To each his own.




No, I didn't purchase an extended warranty. I didn't feel the need to, considering my last two television purchases were RCA and JVC, and neither have crapped out on me yet. When an RCA and JVC work flawlessly and this Samsung does this, that says a lot. So, should I have Samsung come out and attempt to fix my television? What's the consensus? Are they usually able to even fix these problems?


Thanks for the help.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Punchinelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, I didn't purchase an extended warranty. I didn't feel the need to, considering my last two television purchases were RCA and JVC, and neither have crapped out on me yet. When an RCA and JVC work flawlessly and this Samsung does this, that says a lot. So, should I have Samsung come out and attempt to fix my television? What's the consensus? Are they usually able to even fix these problems?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.



Yes.


Place a call to Samsung. Have them come out and give you an estimate for the fix.


I do recommend extended warranties on HD sets. I know that I will be doing so for some time until the technologies mature enough to warrant my trust.


----------



## Punchinelli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> Place a call to Samsung. Have them come out and give you an estimate for the fix.
> 
> 
> I do recommend extended warranties on HD sets. I know that I will be doing so for some time until the technologies mature enough to warrant my trust.



Sorry for all the questions, but thank you so much for your replies.


One more question: by "estimate," do you mean I have to pay for the fix? Or by "estimate," you mean "what all needs to be done to fix it (paid for by Samsung)"?



Thanks.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Punchinelli* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but thank you so much for your replies.
> 
> 
> One more question: by "estimate," do you mean I have to pay for the fix? Or by "estimate," you mean "what all needs to be done to fix it (paid for by Samsung)"?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I had forgotten you were still under warranty.


So, now if I understand correctly, your set is 4 months old? So you still are under the mfg warranty and the reseller's as well.


When a set is no longer under warranty I always describe the problem over the phone and get an unofficial estimate on whether or not the tech thinks it can be fixed and also a guess at price. That way if the tech says no way, I can't fix that, then I don't incur a charge for them just coming out.


But since you're under warranty it's no big deal. Still describe the problem to the repair type so they know what they're up against and can come better prepared, but the cost should be theirs.


----------



## jojogabosh

Thanks plughplover, I also had problems with the rainbow on the right side of the screen, but it was only bothersome when watching a DVD. I adjusted the CXA RIGHT BLK up 2 and it went away. Will this have any long term negative effects on the TV?


----------



## plughplover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jojogabosh* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks plughplover, I also had problems with the rainbow on the right side of the screen, but it was only bothersome when watching a DVD. I adjusted the CXA RIGHT BLK up 2 and it went away. Will this have any long term negative effects on the TV?



Don't see any reason why it would, but I'm not a TV design engineer.


FYI - the relationship of the setting are:


H-AMP - this is the horizontal overscan setting. CRT TVs are meant to draw the picture slightly larger than the visible screen. This controls how much wider. Many people using setup discs (Avia, DVE) will reduce H&V overscan (but you want to maintain correct aspect ratio - circles should be round, squares not rectangular)


H-SHIFT - this controls horizontal centering. Again using test discs, you might tweak this to get am image centered horizontally in the visible screen.


CXA LEFT/RIGHT BLK - this controls timing circuitry that turns the beam on and off at the start and end of the visible horizontal scan. This should occur in the offscreen portion of the scan.


The rainbows seem to occur when bright things are being drawn TOO FAR off screen. Based upon the descriptions above, you can see how each of them could contribute to this. To much overscan - more picture being drawn off screen; picture not centered - more being drawn offscreen on one side; beam turned on/off too soon/late - ditto. Which one (or ones) to adjust depends upon the specific cause in each particular set.


I guess I should mention that the 79/80 service manual says these two values should be fixed at 28/20 - but I suspect that is more a matter of simplifying alignment procedures than because other settings are harmful. If you've used a test disc and have overscan and centering set correctly, then CXA LEFT/RIGHT BLK is all you have left to eliminate this problem.


As I stated earlier, as my set has aged I've had to repeatedly reduce H-AMP, *and* I increased CXA RIGHT BLK some to get rid of the rainbow. However, based upon the info I found / posted above, it seems now that I may have just been masking an underlying deterioration in some bad components. I guess I'm 'lucky' that it degraded to where the set is now shutting itself off while I could still get warranty service on it... If a one time adjustment does it for you, great! If it becomes an ongoing problem, don't wait till your warranty runs out to report it.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plughplover* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...As I stated earlier, as my set has aged I've had to repeatedly reduce H-AMP, *and* I increased CXA RIGHT BLK some to get rid of the rainbow. However, based upon the info I found / posted above, it seems now that I may have just been masking an underlying deterioration in some bad components. I guess I'm 'lucky' that it degraded to where the set is now shutting itself off while I could still get warranty service on it... If a one time adjustment does it for you, great! If it becomes an ongoing problem, don't wait till your warranty runs out to report it.



I always recommend that new sets be exercised hard to bring out any potential infant mortality, so folks can get satisfaction while still under their 30 day return period or warranty.


So, do you feel that your adjustments may have brought this ultimate failure on earlier than it might otherwise have happened?


----------



## plughplover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So, do you feel that your adjustments may have brought this ultimate failure on earlier than it might otherwise have happened?



NOT AT ALL - in fact it may have delayed it.


Read the external article above - he DIDN'T adjust settings in response to the horizontal stretching and his set degraded fairly quickly ("All of the sudden, the geometry started getting progressively worse" "To top it off, the TV started turning itself off"). I, on the other hand, bumped H-AMP down a few notches every time I started getting rainbows again, over a period of 6 months or so.


That's why I am saying that if it's a one time adjustment - fine. But if it keeps happenning, you may just be delaying an inevitable failure (hopefully not past your warranty period).


----------



## plughplover

And I'd REALLY like to track down the service bulletin alluded to in that external article. It appears that the tech knew exactly what the problem was, how to fix it, and what sets were subject to the problem.


If it's true that sets with Y8 / Y9 / YA serial numbers are subject to this failure (1) owners should know about it, and (2) Samsung ought to do a recall. But perhaps they are calculating that the failures will usually occur outside the warranty window...


So if anyone here has, or knows somebody who has, access to this info, please try to locate it and post the ID number (or the whole bulletin, if possible).


----------



## booloo

Hey guys. I am brand new to these boards and this thread made me just go ahead and activate an account.


I own a slimfit. It's the 27" 4:3 model, and for the most part I love it. I just get crazy sometimes with tech stuff, almost to the point where I look too hard for problems. From all the negativity on these sets, mine seems to be one of the better ones. I have no picture or color issues I am aware of, but I do have a slight bowing issue that I would like advice on.


There is a slight hourglass effect on the sides of an image. It isn't too drastic but it is there. When a full image (16:9 or 4:3) is on the screen you can't see it, but if I am displaying anything with that's "bordered in" you can see it. For example, I had digital pictures shown on a slideshow, the pics have a black border so they arent stretched out, so on things like this it can be seen.


I marked down all the factory settings and messed around a little with the service menu, and after two days I have to say the factory settings are still giving me the best results. I think somehting looks great in widescreen but then 4:3 images will look more warped then originally. I am really loosing hope that I can get it any better. I still have the option to get Circuit City's 1 year warranty for about 80 bucks. Think it will end up being worth it? I don't know if the tech can fix this and honestly, a replacement has a good chance to be in worse shape.


Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## justsc

$80 for one year? Seems a bit steep for just one year.


See what they want for a 2-3 year warranty. The relative cost may be easier to swallow.


----------



## booloo

Well here's their pricing:

1 Year: $72.07

2 Years: $136.73

3 Years: $196.09

4 $243.79

5 $285.13


Eh... Doesn't sound so great to me.


----------



## justsc

I know how you feel.


I've never purchased EWs for any other purchases, but for HD I did. This is just based on the reading and participating on home theater forums like AVS. It seems like tvs aren't made with the same level of quality as in times past. I've seen so many times where EWs pay for themselves in just one incident. For me, it's the right thing. For the next guy, maybe not.


----------



## booloo

Yea, I understand. I usually always buy EW for a lot of equipment, but TV's was always something I shrugged off. I will spend 70 for a EW on a PS3 and not think twice though, haha. I was re-evaluating my situation with the TV. I read more on thes forums and now I am confident my TV is in better shape then most slims, especially the 30" sets. The PQ is too good to risk a worse set by having an exchange. Who knows though, I may change my mind!










Thanks for all the help justsc, it's nice to find a forum with such great posters.


----------



## Leon22

Is this a good deal?



Samsung 30" Widescreen SlimFit Tube HDTV** (TXS3064) for 499.99 CAD at Best Buy


I want an HDTV for my Xbox 360, funds are low and I am fed up of my SDTV 27-inch Prima television (it is a piece of garbage).


Will this be a decent step up?


----------



## Sprouticus

Hi. I bought a 3082 back in August and we haven't had any problems until just recently. Whenever the tv is on, it turns off for a split second and then turns right back on. It started out doing this like once every few hours, but now it does it every few seconds...and it's really annoying. I noticed that the living room has a lot of static electricity, so I bought a humidifier to try and eliminate that, but the tv is still doing it. I've also tried unplugging it for short/long periods of time and that doesn't seem to have done anything.


Is there anything I can do to remedy this, or am I going to have to call Samsung?


Any help is appreciated.


----------



## guybo

Hi, I registered here just to find out if my Samasung Slimfit 30" TXS3082 is dying. I bought it just a few months ago and what it has begun to do it to blink. It'll do it only every few hours. What it does it to blink off for a split second, it makes a click sort of noise and turn on right away. It just blinks out for a split second.


My problem sounds a lot like Sprouticus' problem but mine is in the formative stages. any suggestions?


UPDATE:

this is for Sprouticus too


I called up Samsung 1-800-726-7864 and told them the problem. They are sending out a repairman to my house to fix the set. If this works out and Samsung somes through, I will be VERY impressed with the customer service and they will have a customer for life (assuming this fixes the issue and the TV lasts me a while.)


Cross your fingers for me.


----------



## turbospeed

mine was gorgeous at first awesome colors vibrant images in HD mode , but now its starting to do weird things , whenever image goes from blacks to whites or theres a flash or something , image seems to expandand for a second , and if youre in 4:3 mode the geometric distortion at the sides is much more noticeable.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbospeed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> mine was gorgeous at first awesome colors vibrant images in HD mode , but now its starting to do weird things , whenever image goes from blacks to whites or theres a flash or something , image seems to expandand for a second , and if youre in 4:3 mode the geometric distortion at the sides is much more noticeable.



What picture mode are you using (e.g. Dynamic, Custom, etc)?


Also, what are your other settings (e.g. Contrast, Brightness, Color, etc)?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guybo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...UPDATE:
> 
> this is for Sprouticus too
> 
> 
> I called up Samsung 1-800-726-7864 and told them the problem. They are sending out a repairman to my house to fix the set. If this works out and Samsung somes through, I will be VERY impressed with the customer service and they will have a customer for life (assuming this fixes the issue and the TV lasts me a while.)
> 
> 
> Cross your fingers for me.



Please let us know the outcome.


Best of Luck (with fingers crossed)


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sprouticus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi. I bought a 3082 back in August and we haven't had any problems until just recently. Whenever the tv is on, it turns off for a split second and then turns right back on. It started out doing this like once every few hours, but now it does it every few seconds...and it's really annoying. I noticed that the living room has a lot of static electricity, so I bought a humidifier to try and eliminate that, but the tv is still doing it. I've also tried unplugging it for short/long periods of time and that doesn't seem to have done anything.
> 
> 
> Is there anything I can do to remedy this, or am I going to have to call Samsung?
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated.



I think you'll have to place a trouble call, like guybo. It would be nice to know how his service call goes first, if you can wait that long. It really depends on how patient you can afford to be. The results of his experience could be very helpful to you, as you can quote what was done on his set (if it is successful), and even what didn't work if it was unsuccessful.


Good Luck!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leon22* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this a good deal?
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung 30" Widescreen SlimFit Tube HDTV** (TXS3064) for 499.99 CAD at Best Buy
> 
> 
> I want an HDTV for my Xbox 360, funds are low and I am fed up of my SDTV 27-inch Prima television (it is a piece of garbage).
> 
> 
> Will this be a decent step up?



I would only get a slim set if the cost was really, really low and the set was in tip top shape. In other words, if it didnt work well enough I could afford to take a loss. That means the cost would have to be no more than $300, give or take $50.


I am not confident in these slim sets - not at all.


----------



## Leon22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would only get a slim set if the cost was really, really low and the set was in tip top shape. In other words, if it didnt work well enough I could afford to take a loss. That means the cost would have to be no more than $300, give or take $50.
> 
> 
> I am not confident in these slim sets - not at all.



The set is in tip-top shape, it is brand new in the box from Leon's.... I paid 499.99 CAD.


I didn't buy it second hand.


----------



## justsc

I look forward to hearing what you think.


Here's a few suggestions for starters:

-change the picture mode from Dynamic to Custom

-try settings similar to these; Contrast around 40 (45 for HD), Brightness 50 (55 for HD), Color around 40, Tint 50/50, Sharpness around 30, Color Temp Neutral/Normal. If it's too dark raise Brightness.


Best Of Luck!


----------



## iw84no1

Ok, well I read through the thread from page 53 and I don't like what I see about a tv I was going to buy.

I wanted to buy the 3079 since it has a HD tuner built in and 2001 has it for $628 Cdn (they'll probably give it lower). BB also has the 3064 for $499 Cdn, but it doesn't have the tuner built in.

But, all I've seen is problem after problem! I was looking at an lcd, but all I see is pixels.

I'm not that concerned with how many component/hdmi inputs I have, as long as there's 1 for each, it's enough. I saw the 3079 at 2001 and on a cable input, the picture wasn't great and the text was blurry a bit.

I guess my questions are:

1. Is it a good idea to buy either of these tv's (preferably the 3079) or not? I'm leaning to the 3079 on the basis of the side speakers and hd tuner.

2. Is having the hd tuner built in necessary to get hd over the air via antenna? Would I just need the antenna to get hd channels with the 3064?

As for my input, I have a ViewSat Extreme FTA Rx on Dish Network, with component output. It's not true HD, but I need a tv so I can utilize it!


----------



## Zeldacuz

Anybody know the native resolution of this tv and also what its resolution is in pixels?


----------



## Jack Howarth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *iw84no1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, well I read through the thread from page 53 and I don't like what I see about a tv I was going to buy.
> 
> I wanted to buy the 3079 since it has a HD tuner built in and 2001 has it for $628 Cdn (they'll probably give it lower). BB also has the 3064 for $499 Cdn, but it doesn't have the tuner built in.
> 
> But, all I've seen is problem after problem! I was looking at an lcd, but all I see is pixels.
> 
> I'm not that concerned with how many component/hdmi inputs I have, as long as there's 1 for each, it's enough. I saw the 3079 at 2001 and on a cable input, the picture wasn't great and the text was blurry a bit.
> 
> I guess my questions are:
> 
> 1. Is it a good idea to buy either of these tv's (preferably the 3079) or not? I'm leaning to the 3079 on the basis of the side speakers and hd tuner.
> 
> 2. Is having the hd tuner built in necessary to get hd over the air via antenna? Would I just need the antenna to get hd channels with the 3064?
> 
> As for my input, I have a ViewSat Extreme FTA Rx on Dish Network, with component output. It's not true HD, but I need a tv so I can utilize it!



You might consider the LG 30FS4D instead if you are really worried. I got one for my son's room this Xmas to use with an Xbox 360. So far I am pretty happy with it. The only downside I see compared to the Samsung is that it doesn't have an Invar shadow mask. This limits the contrast level you can use.slightly. The geometry seems pretty good. I see a very minor wave trough banners on the extreme bottom of the screen but it is barely noticable. Notthing like the major geometry problems on the Samsung. Regarding the bigger pixels sides of the screen, if ithat problem is present in the 30FS4D, it seems to be very minor. Considering this set has been as low as $540 USD this season, it is a pretty good deal.


----------



## Hawk777th

I think Ive made a mistake lol seeing the problems with these tvs. I just bought one of these TXS3082W and am scudualed to pick it up tomorrow morning. CC is running a good deal on an Olevia 32in LCD for 100 less.

Should I go with it instead? Im am going to use it for gaming with my 360 and PS3 please help!


----------



## CTDennis1985

Ok you guys have officially scared the crap out of me.....



I have the rainbow effect.... but nothing else has happened..... the dumb buzz sound used to happen... but it's completely gone..... I stopped using the TV speakers and that was absolutely knocked out..... (which i recommend doing cause when I did if you had any loud things happening the picture would have interference... the same way you would if you have speakers blaring next to your computer monitor).....


I was using Dynamic Mode for Sports in HD.... and movie mode for TV shows/Movies..... but now i've custom set it to some less crazy settings..... even though I really liked the way it looked beforehand.... I'm afraid i'll kill it..... lol....



It's going great so far.....no weird bowing.......i've watched ESPN before.... and channels with the ticker.... I don't see any weird stuff........ looks the same as it ever has on any other TV......


Maybe i'll be lucky....... I JUST bought it exactly a week ago..... It's the 82 Widescreen...... I guess i'll pray and take my vitamins..... and hope this thing stays up to the excellent quality it's shown so far......


I didn't get an extended warranty.... so I hope Samsung's is good in case other issues arise..... I hope that Rainbow thing isn't a precursor to a defective set.... I don't mind it as it only happens sometimes on the left....... if that's all I get and nothing else happens i'd be absolutely happy......



If any of you have suggestions or whatever let me know......




Thanks...



Take Care....


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CTDennis1985* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok you guys have officially scared the crap out of me.....
> 
> 
> 
> I have the rainbow effect.... but nothing else has happened..... the dumb buzz sound used to happen... but it's completely gone..... I stopped using the TV speakers and that was absolutely knocked out..... (which i recommend doing cause when I did if you had any loud things happening the picture would have interference... the same way you would if you have speakers blaring next to your computer monitor).....
> 
> 
> I was using Dynamic Mode for Sports in HD.... and movie mode for TV shows/Movies..... but now i've custom set it to some less crazy settings..... even though I really liked the way it looked beforehand.... I'm afraid i'll kill it..... lol....
> 
> 
> 
> It's going great so far.....no weird bowing.......i've watched ESPN before.... and channels with the ticker.... I don't see any weird stuff........ looks the same as it ever has on any other TV......
> 
> 
> Maybe i'll be lucky....... I JUST bought it exactly a week ago..... It's the 82 Widescreen...... I guess i'll pray and take my vitamins..... and hope this thing stays up to the excellent quality it's shown so far......
> 
> 
> I didn't get an extended warranty.... so I hope Samsung's is good in case other issues arise..... I hope that Rainbow thing isn't a precursor to a defective set.... I don't mind it as it only happens sometimes on the left....... if that's all I get and nothing else happens i'd be absolutely happy......
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you have suggestions or whatever let me know......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> Take Care....



Welcome to AVS!


Don't be scared, just have reasonable expectations.


Yes, there have been failures. There are also boatloads of happy customers out there, as only a small percentage of folks make use of forums and such.


You've read the posts so you know what can happen. It sounds like you're taking all the best precautions. I highly recommend getting an extended warranty. If you are still within the manufacturer's warranty period, then you can still buy an extended warranty. It's definitely worth the investment and peace of mind.


How long you had it? Are you within a 30 day return period? If so, run the set as much as possible. That way, if it is weak, it may fail earlier rather than later.


Stay positive, and enjoy your viewing.


----------



## CTDennis1985

yeah im within the thirty day return period..... should i just run it on the dynamic mode and such and see what happens until the 30 day period is over???....



and how can i get an extended warranty after having bought it???....




thanks for the welcome....


----------



## justsc

Don't run it on Dynamic. Just run it on the mode you would otherwise watch, which I hope is Custom or Standard. But only run it when you are home and can monitor it.


If any anomalies appear between now and the end of the return period, take it back and get a refund or a set from another manufacturer (e.g. Sony).


The reseller should offer you an extended warranty.


----------



## CTDennis1985

Would the rainbow thing be a definitive sign of a major defect?


----------



## justsc

Yes.


I don't think it's reasonable that you s/b expected to watch the tv without using the speakers. Being within the 30 day return period (if that's the store's policy) means you can return it for whatever reason you deem appropriate. After that you are required to go through repair cycles until they become convinced you deserve a replacement. At this point I cannot recommend any Samsung crt sets.


But this is your call. You may find it acceptable to watch the set w/o using the speakers. If so, still run the set hard to uncover any other possible problems while it can still be returned.


Best of Luck!


----------



## Hawk777th

Just want to report mine is doing great after some adjustments!


----------



## CTDennis1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just want to report mine is doing great after some adjustments!




Nice..... what adjustments did you apply???......


----------



## Hawk777th

Just some corrections in the service menu. Though it did take 2 pushes to turn it on this morning but after that its doing ok. Should I have this think on an apc power supply?


----------



## Jay.Windmill

I got a 3082 recently and I'm happy to say that the geometry problems are minimal and hardly noticeable. Overall I'm very happy with the TV at the price point, and I'm happy to retain the advantages of a CRT.


There are two things I would like suggestions on. The first is minor and I only mention it because it is something that isn't working, even though the function is pointless. With the melody feature turned on, I only get a chime when I turn the TV on, but not when I turn it off. Is there somewhere in the service menu I can check this out. Should I worry about it at all...in terms of it being indicative of a potentially problematic set?


Second, when the TV hasn't been turned on in a while, the vibrating pop when it is finally turned on is the loudest I've heard from any CRT. So loud that concerns me. Is this abnormal on these sets, and should I be concerned about it? My parents have a 2782 that turns on with no "pop" at all. Thanks....


----------



## CTDennis1985

Glad to report I left this on all day by accident lol.... I was so pissed..... but then I looked at the screen.... and it's absolutely fine..... No problems.....



Im gonna watch some DVD's tonight since I just bought an upconvert player.....



Talk about running your TV hard huh? LOL..... it's a 14 day return policy by the way.... damn bestbuy.... I work there too lol...... I got 4 days to make this sucker tap out........and I have a LOT of dvd's I have that I never got to watching yet.... So i'll definitely be giving it a run.....



I haven't done any funny business with the service menu..... I guess I should????.....What suggestions would anybody have......



And yeah mine doesn't do the melody when you turn it off either lol..... it does it when it comes on though.......


take care guys....


----------



## shwru980r

Don't worry about the warranty or the return period. As long as your TV is still sold in the stores, just buy another one and return the defective TV in place of the new TV.


----------



## Atcguy21

I posted here before about the set I bought a 30" HD 3082 model. I liked the PQ a lot. but it made a high pitched noise for a quite awhile and sometimes it was loud, sometimes could barely notice, but when it was loud it would pierce your ears. Also, I went into the Service menu to try and see if I could do something about it, but I kinda screwed the geometry of the pic up kinda bad, So I called Samsung and said it was making a high pitched noise and the picture was distorted. I bought the set open-box from Best Buy so instead of taking it back I just went thru Samsung for the warranty repair. All this happened about 3 weeks ago. They sent out a tech, he brought all new guts for the TV, he pulled the back black case off, unconnected a few wires inside then pulled out the whole innards (circuit board and everything) in one shot and put new ones in. I was amazed how easy it was. We turned it on and he had to adjust some geometry with the service menu a little but the PQ was great. then the high pitched started happening again, we were like WTF? So he determined it was something inside the back of the glass, maybe the gun that shoots the protrons at the screen or something I dunno exactly, or does it shoot electrons? I dont remember anyway now that you tech guys are laughing at me... So he left the new circuit board and all that, in the tv and left and said he'd call me back in a few days after he talks to Samsung he said he was going to recommend to them they send me a new replacement. So, this week Wednesday he came back and put the old innards of the tv back in and said I will be getting a new one sent to my house in a bout 2 weeks, I guess he had to put the old stuff back in for the trade-in. and he said the delivery guy that brings the new one will take the old one. So thats that...

I have a story maybe whoever told me this was lying I dont know...I heard a story that a guy bought a $2400 big screen plasma HD from Sears, they had the cable guy hook it up when he was installling digital HD cable box and the picture didnt' look right. so they couldn't figure out why. The owner of the TV called Sears and they sent him a new one without taking back the old one. So a few days after he receieved the new set he called Sears and asked if they wanted the broken tv back, they said no, keep it. It turns out that the cable guy hooked something up wrong and was using a wrong cable or something so the TV actually worked fine. The owner got 2 TV's for the price of one. And sold the first set to his friend $1300. You think thats a true story? A guy at work said this happened to his son. What do you think?


----------



## dsanbo

Atcguy21....

The son's either a very lucky person.....or a very big liar....... :>)


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CTDennis1985* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Glad to report I left this on all day by accident lol.... I was so pissed..... but then I looked at the screen.... and it's absolutely fine..... No problems.....
> 
> 
> 
> Im gonna watch some DVD's tonight since I just bought an upconvert player.....
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about running your TV hard huh? LOL..... it's a 14 day return policy by the way.... damn bestbuy.... I work there too lol...... I got 4 days to make this sucker tap out........and I have a LOT of dvd's I have that I never got to watching yet.... So i'll definitely be giving it a run.....
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't done any funny business with the service menu..... I guess I should????.....What suggestions would anybody have......
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah mine doesn't do the melody when you turn it off either lol..... it does it when it comes on though.......
> 
> 
> take care guys....



When you run it hard you really go for it, eh?


You mention that the screen is now fine, no problems. Did the rainbow effect go away?


I wouldn't worry about the SM yet. Continue to run the set as much as possible and then make your decision in time to return it, if necessary. If you keep it, then it's time to make a list of items to attack and go after them one at a time. Many adjustments are made in the user menu, some in the SM.


Congrats on the good news!


----------



## CTDennis1985

Rainbow effect is still there sometimes.....Not a lot.....



there is a noticeable tilt near the top.....when I had the menu open setting up the dvd player that was going on........ but strangely enough there's never a problem on the bottom with sports tickers..... just the top right... i'm sure that was there all along though.... and i just never had anything running to expose it.....


No new things going bad.... picture is still great.... watched a buncha movies today.... it's been on practically all day since 9 am to 12 midnight..... had the day off lol.....



So far so good to me..... I'll keep running it.... but im leaning heavily towards rolling the dice and keeping it....... I figure some of these must work right.... my grandparents have the 27 inch one..... and theirs is fine..... it's been like a year.....no huge issues......it's in fact when I saw their TV.... that I was sold on looking into one........


I'll be on final decision probably as soon as Monday night.......then i'll be needing assistance in tweaking things........


Thanks for all the help....



Take Care.....


----------



## Hawk777th

One thing Im having a problem with is when theres a bright flash on screen like lightning or gunfire the screen pulls in from the sides a bit, any ideas?


----------



## CTDennis1985

An interesting note.....



I've talked to all the people in the home theatre department at the Best Buy I work at......I'm good friends with one person in particular who's been selling TV's for 10 years.... and he told me they haven't had any complaints about these TV's..... the only returns they had were in regards to the weight of the television.....


There have been no returns that anybody thought of in regards to quality of the TV..... definitely no long list of complaints.......



I'm still running it hard.... Got my Jets on...... Nothing crazy happening..... no new issues.....


Seems like the only problems so far for me would be the tilt at the top right..... when you have a ticker or something go up there.... the ticker will tilt downward at the right part.........and the occasional rainbow on the left side of the screen..... Neither of which are like so apparent and recurring that it's annoying..... but if there's a way to try and fix em i'd definitely try it out.....


I'm probably going to keep the TV barring any wild event......


----------



## guybo

So my TV is doing something else weird- but I don't know if it's normal or what. When watching a standard def channel in a 4:3 window, the view is bowing out. It's small but noticeable. I went back a few pages in this thread and did as I read to do- I turned the contrast down etc but no matter what I do it's the same.


Is this a sign of TV-apocolapyse or just a normal thing that this tube will do? I seemed to have started recently (or did we just notice it recently?) and isn't all that bad. I wonder too if it is related to the other problem I have been having.


Update on that:

Repair guy is coming avter the holiday and he says that he has to see the problem in order to fix it. I hope he brings a 6-pack and a movie because sometimes the prob happens after 10 minutes, sometimes not until after 2 hours.


----------



## bah604

Samsung 30" Widescreen SlimFit Tube HDTV** (TXS3064)


Paid $499.99 CDN at BB


I need some help.......


first off I must say I love this TV and I have no noticeable problems since plugging this in a few days ago.


I need some advice though.......


first I have not touched the settings except to turn off that stupid melody when it comes on and off.


I have it on Standard Picture


Contrast 70

Brightness 51

Sharpness 65

Color 45

Tint G 50 R 50

Color tone Cool1


Do I need to adjust these settings or are these settings good ? and if I do change this settings do I have to change them on each source ? AV1/AV2/AV3/Component1/HDMI etc.....


second.... what does Air/STD/HRC/IRC mean ? they are on the channel menu.


third... this model of TV does not have a built in HD tuner but I want to get a Samsung DVD recorder with up conversion..... when I play DVD's on this player, will I get close to an HD picture ?


forth... is there any other thing I need to do to this TV that would be beneficial ?


sorry for all the questions, and thank you in advance for all the help !!!


----------



## pennywise1982

Something weird is happening with my Slimfit TX-R3079


On the bottom left of the screen, the vertical lines are all bowing to the inside. The weird thing is only the bottom half of the vertical line is curved, the top part is straight. Anybody know a quick way to solve this before i place a service call at samsung ??


I'm getting fed up with this set, its problem after problem....


----------



## rickalamo02

I just purchased the TS-3082W it was an open box from CC. Has anyone had any problems with seeing a row of horizontal lines at the top screen at least 4" deep, but only showing at the top of the screen? The CRT doesn't seem to be as crisp and as sharp as I expected is this normal?


----------



## TdPilkati

Hi guys,


I just recently purchased a Samsung TXS2782H 27" Slim Fit. The picture quality has been good, but then again this is my first HDTV. Anyway I got one problem out of the box, and that was that it made a strange noise from the right speaker when the TV was plugged in but turned off. Well once that was gone now I am noticing that the picture has veered a bit to the right. This is especially noticable when I was playing Xbox 360 on 1080i picture setting. I was wondering if there was any way to fix this?


Thanks.


----------



## jhallgren

I was looking at the 27" SlimFit (TX-S2782) at Sears on Sat nite...the display model wouldn't stay on long enough for me to try out all functions of the remote!!







...it kept shutting down at random times...at least four times in less than 30 min....and I'd seen a few other comments here about this issue, so it was the final nail in coffin that this set was *NOT* the one for me!


I'd only read the first 20 or so pages of this thread by Sat and it was what made me leary...yes, maybe this is a small subset of all the owners but I'm presuming the users here are more critical/informed than general public.


So I've started looking at Sony instead...I'll use my 11 yr ole blurry Panasonic for now!


----------



## Hawk777th

One thing Im having a problem with is when theres a bright flash on screen like lightning or gunfire the screen pulls in from the sides a bit, any ideas????


----------



## jhallgren

Hawk777th, even though I don't have a Samsung, I'm sure that I have seen this issue mentioned before in THIS thread...of course, it's SO long, that it took me last few days to read it...

Update: Found a post from 7-23-06 about "lightning" on screen causing changes..


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CTDennis1985* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> An interesting note.....
> 
> 
> 
> I've talked to all the people in the home theatre department at the Best Buy I work at......I'm good friends with one person in particular who's been selling TV's for 10 years.... and he told me they haven't had any complaints about these TV's..... the only returns they had were in regards to the weight of the television.....
> 
> 
> There have been no returns that anybody thought of in regards to quality of the TV..... definitely no long list of complaints.......



I'm sure that the majority of sets sold are more than satidfactory to their owners. These forums get a very focused clientele, those who are really into HT and those looking to solve a problem. This in no way reflects the general public, but it's still very important to us officianados, and to the manufacturers. I know for a fact that they look at forums like AVS to get a feel for what the more discriminating customers are finding.



> Quote:
> ...Seems like the only problems so far for me would be the tilt at the top right..... when you have a ticker or something go up there.... the ticker will tilt downward at the right part.........and the occasional rainbow on the left side of the screen..... Neither of which are like so apparent and recurring that it's annoying..... but if there's a way to try and fix em i'd definitely try it out.....
> 
> 
> I'm probably going to keep the TV barring any wild event......



The tilt at the top - is that a true tilt, or an unevenness just at the upper right hand corner? If it's truly a tilt, then I assume you tried the tilt adjustment in the user menu?


On one of my calibration dvds, the Sound & Vision Home Theater Tuneup, they recommend reducing the "Color" setting in the User Menu to adjust for the rainbow effect. This is more often seen when using S-Video rather than component or digital connections.


Looks like you've got a keeper.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhallgren* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...I'd only read the first 20 or so pages of this thread by Sat and it was what made me leary...yes, maybe this is a small subset of all the owners but I'm presuming the users here are more critical/informed than general public.



I think this is definitely true. Folks here are much more discriminating and demanding than the general public. And that's OK. Manufacturers should be held accountable for their products, and who better to get input from than those who frequent forums like AVS. I think this is actually beneficial to the manufacturers. By watching the posts here they may get a leg-up on what might be trends (faliures) that may be right around the corner.



> Quote:
> So I've started looking at Sony instead...I'll use my 11 yr ole blurry Panasonic for now!



I've got both a 27" Samsung and a 34" Sony. I love them both, and both have served me very well. If I were in the market right now for a crt set, I would be looking specifically at the KD-34XBR970.


----------



## bstrunk

Can anyone tell me what the native resolution on the TX-S3082WH is? It says it displays up to "800 lines" but I'm not sure what that means in terms of native res. How does this related to 720p, 1080i, etc.? Is this essentially an 800p HDTV, and every type of HD source must be either up- or downconverted to the 800 lines?


----------



## jhallgren




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If I were in the market right now for a crt set, I would be looking specifically at the KD-34XBR970.



Only problem is that even to find room for a 27" set, I have to move some things around...and the cart/stand I have is max'd out at that size also, and a larger one would interfere with opening the front door, so I'm limited by room config also..


----------



## patrickandsarah

I've had my TX-S3082WH since September and absolutely love the PQ. But I have had an issue -- an intermittent, high-pitched beeping sound originating from the input/output panel on the back of the set. If I jiggle the cables, the beeping goes away, but only to return again an hour or so later (and sometimes just minutes later).


I don't think it's a cable quality issue, as I've swapped out brands and even input types; and I've also made sure each cable is individually zip-tied and not touching others. Could it be the way the I/O panel is mounted within the set? Anyone else run into this problem?


----------



## abcekids

We recently bought a TX-S2782H even after reading numerous reviews about "geometry" problems. Our TV watching is usually pretty much limited to the evening news and the occaisional DVD and the kids watch an hour or so of PBS so we didn't feel the need to spend over a grand on a TV although we did decide to go ahead and upgrade to HDTV. Space and aesthetic issues also affected our decision.


Anyway, the picture is great and we're happy with it, but I do notice that on 16:9 hybrid aspect broadcasts (unfortunately a lot of the digital stations here seem to broadcast that way) the inside edge of bottom right hand black bar bends in a bit if we watch in normal mode. Everywhere else the lines seem straight. It looks pretty straight in 16:9 mode (maybe slightly curved along the bottom), but the smaller fully bordered picture kind of bothers me. Full 16:9 broadcasts seem to look fine in both modes.


Anyway is that bending in one corner the big issue with these TV's? It's not horrible, but if there's any way to adjust it, that would be great.


----------



## Unfettered

Well, after a nearly year of putting up with the sets (3079) geometry and color issues, Samsung is sending me out a replacement set.....Only problem is, I don't know what kind of set they'll be sending.


My repair guy says he's seen dozens of these sets and they always end up getting replaced. Mine needed a new picture tube, as the purple spot in the right corner won't go away and is getting worse. The geometry is doing )( on all 4 sides and cannot seem to be adjusted out. In fairness, the set probably has less than 100 hours on it as I cannot stand the distortion. I hope they give me a choice of sets as I don't want another 79 model.


----------



## atpat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Unfettered* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, after a nearly year of putting up with the sets (3079) geometry and color issues, Samsung is sending me out a replacement set.....Only problem is, I don't know what kind of set they'll be sending.
> 
> 
> My repair guy says he's seen dozens of these sets and they always end up getting replaced. Mine needed a new picture tube, as the purple spot in the right corner won't go away and is getting worse. The geometry is doing )( on all 4 sides and cannot seem to be adjusted out. In fairness, the set probably has less than 100 hours on it as I cannot stand the distortion. I hope they give me a choice of sets as I don't want another 79 model.



I was offered a refurb 3065 which is the Canadian version of the 3082. It turned out they didn't have any refurbs so they sent me a brand new 3065. I had no choice in the matter.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patrickandsarah* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had my TX-S3082WH since September and absolutely love the PQ. But I have had an issue -- an intermittent, high-pitched beeping sound originating from the input/output panel on the back of the set. If I jiggle the cables, the beeping goes away, but only to return again an hour or so later (and sometimes just minutes later).
> 
> 
> I don't think it's a cable quality issue, as I've swapped out brands and even input types; and I've also made sure each cable is individually zip-tied and not touching others. Could it be the way the I/O panel is mounted within the set? Anyone else run into this problem?



I don't recall reading about this before. You definitely need to place a trouble call and get someone to look at your set.


----------



## Unfettered

Well, we'll see how long before my set gets replaced. I also need to see how the extended warranty I purchased from Best Buy covers the replacement as the manufacturer is replacing the set and not their warranty company.


----------



## Unfettered

Well, I got a call from Samsung on the replacement, and they'll swap my TXR-3079WHK for a TXS-3079WHX, TXS-3080WHX or a TXS-3082WHX.


Which of these models is better than the others? or should I take a pro-rated swap and get something else? I will be talking to Best Buy this evening about what they can\\will do for me. I think I'll get a better deal from Best Buy or at least having them involved in the swap.


----------



## patrickandsarah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't recall reading about this before. You definitely need to place a trouble call and get someone to look at your set.



Thank you, I will do just that. I sent an email to Samsung beginning of the week, but no response (and no surprise). So I'll suck it up and call the 800 number this weekend.


----------



## plughplover

Well, my 3080 is back from the shop. They said they replaced the deflection board. The unit is staying on, and the picture distortion is significantly reduced.


But...


When I got my unit H-AMP was at 43; the service manual shows a default of 39; as the set degraded I kept reducing H-AMP, eventually down to 24; with the new board and realigned in the shop, it is now at --18--


Not sure what to think about this. I'm afraid they didn't address the root problem, and down the road the symptoms will reoccur - after the 90 day warranty extension they gave me expires, of course.


----------



## guybo

I went to the service menu and got the bowing thing worked out. It took forever and a lot of patience from my wife (LOL) but it's looking good!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guybo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I went to the service menu and got the bowing thing worked out. It took forever and a lot of patience from my wife (LOL) but it's looking good!



Outstanding & Congrats!


It's always very helpful for folks to include exactly what they did to resolve their problem(s), even if it's been posted before.


If you would do so it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jthomas666

Just got an open box TX-S3082WH at Circuit City for $425. This sale sticker said $600, but they're getting ready for inventory and wanted rid of it. I won't have a change to get everything hokoed up until tomorrow, as I have to perform some surgery on the entertain,ent center first.


As I play with it, I'll post updates.


----------



## jthomas666

OK, it's up and running. Overal, the quality is solid, but there is some color distortion in the lower left and upper right corners, along with some slight bowing on the right.


Based on what I've read here, I'll run hard for a week or so to see of it sorts itself out. I got the extended warranty, so if it doesn't work out, CC will send a technician out--which is nice 'cause I really don't want to move that thing again.


----------



## inabag

I have been researching these for awhile now. The LCD's that I wanted were just out of my current price range, so I settled I spose. I was worried from everything that I had read here about what quality of product I might end up with - but I took the chance because my brother got me a deal at Best Buy.


I have been casually using it for a few days now - and I have to say, no real complaints. Few things I have noticed that are annoying, but not crucial are:


* Takes about 5-7 seconds to power on, sense the connection, and produce video.

* Every few times I turn it on, I hear a high pitched noise, but only for a few seconds and it goes away.


PQ is solid. I have it hooked up though a Dish VP211 (HDMI), and all the HD content looks great so far. Compared to my dads 27" LCD, I think its as good if not better PQ.


Overall im happy for the price spent. Ill keep my fingers crossed that no more problems arise.


----------



## andydumi

Does the 3080 or 3082 add a better zoom function than the 3079? Namely zoom 1 and 2 for HDMI and Component?


We have a 3079 that after some SM adjustments looks great.


However, it is quite frustrating to watch stuff off our cable box. It has Component output, which we use for the HD feed, but some channels broadcast with letterbox format in 4:3 so the zoom function the TV has for RCA and Svideo inputs is ideal. If not I guess Ill have to connect the cable box through both S-video and Component.


Also, anyone seen the new 92 series announced at CES?

Heres a link, sroll down
http://www.samsung.com/common/micros...ress_main.html


----------



## huberjgl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does the 3080 or 3082 add a better zoom function than the 3079? Namely zoom 1 and 2 for HDMI and Component?
> 
> 
> We have a 3079 that after some SM adjustments looks great.
> 
> 
> However, it is quite frustrating to watch stuff off our cable box. It has Component output, which we use for the HD feed, but some channels broadcast with letterbox format in 4:3 so the zoom function the TV has for RCA and Svideo inputs is ideal. If not I guess Ill have to connect the cable box through both S-video and Component.



I have the 3080, and no, no zooming on HDMI or Component.

Only thing you can do is switch between 4x3 and 16x9, which results in a thin picture when watching upconverted 4:3 material on a 16:9 channel.

I just plan ahead and record content I know I'll want to zoom fullscreen on my SD TiVo (Svideo), only record HD content on the HD TiVo's (one component, one HDMI).


I'd say it's the only thing I don't like about it, you should be able to zoom whenever and whatever you want.


I've been very, very lucky regarding the bowing, rainbowing, curving, blooming, beeping, etc.

Knock on wood.



Jerry


----------



## patrickandsarah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patrickandsarah* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thank you, I will do just that. I sent an email to Samsung beginning of the week, but no response (and no surprise). So I'll suck it up and call the 800 number this weekend.



Just wanted to pass along how impressed I was with my customer service experience. I finally called Samsung for the high-pitched beeping problem late Friday afternoon, and the rep authorized an in-home service visit. But it was right at 5pm, so when he tried calling the local service company he got voicemail. A service technician called Saturday around 3 and was at the house an hour later, replacing the circuit board. Less than 24 hours from phone call to repair, and on a weekend at that! Very impressive. And so far, so good with the repair.


----------



## sissyneck

I've been lurking for a while, and have gotten a lot of great information from you all, thanks very much.

I bought the TX-S3082WH at Best Buy three weeks ago (they price-matched Sears' price of $629.99) and got the extended service plan. I'm seeing the rainbow effect a lot on the left side and a little bit on the right side and it's driving me crazy (my wife claims to not even notice it.)

I called samsung and the rep said that while samsung is aware of the problem, it's not widespread enough to initiate a recall. He set up a service visit, but it's 3 weeks out.

I'm within the 30 days of my purchase, so I can go back in and exchange at bestbuy with no problems (after 30 days, they'll try to fix it before they'll exchange), but I'm wondering if you guys have any advice about how to proceed...if I exchange for another samsung, is there a particular "batch" (range of serial numbers) that I should try to get that would be less likely to be problematic? Should I keep the tv and just try the rainbow fixes you guys have posted? Or should I return for another brand/model?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Unfettered

I'd take it back. It was evident on the demonstrator at Best Buy where I live. I was looking to replace the unit that Samsung is picking up. Decided I may just spring a few extra bucks and buy an LCD. It can be diminished but as mine aged, it got worse. I did notice that there seemed to be fewer issues with the unit in the store than my unit exhibited when it was brand new. Deflection issues seemed to be better.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patrickandsarah* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just wanted to pass along how impressed I was with my customer service experience. I finally called Samsung for the high-pitched beeping problem late Friday afternoon, and the rep authorized an in-home service visit. But it was right at 5pm, so when he tried calling the local service company he got voicemail. A service technician called Saturday around 3 and was at the house an hour later, replacing the circuit board. Less than 24 hours from phone call to repair, and on a weekend at that! Very impressive. And so far, so good with the repair.



This is so refreshing.


I'm very happy for you.


Is there any way you can share the name of the outfit (including location) that serviced your set? I know there's folks here that would love to have a known-good shop to rely upon.


Cheers!


----------



## patrickandsarah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is so refreshing.
> 
> 
> I'm very happy for you.
> 
> 
> Is there any way you can share the name of the outfit (including location) that serviced your set? I know there's folks here that would love to have a known-good shop to rely upon.
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Yes, I'm sorry, I should have done that originally. The repair company was Affordable Electronics here in Austin, Texas.


----------



## Duncan21

I was messing in service menu with me 3082WH and reset didn't work.


I know they aren't the same for all TV"s but if you have a 3082 please post default settings to give me some IDEA of what to revert back to.


THANKS.


----------



## Home2stay

Hi gang

Been thumbing thru the posts looking for setup info

I got a 2779 [great TV. btw] picked up for future HD but looks as good as my XBR crt in SD

only prob is the slight Sammy buzz and a little stretched when on the menu's


When pushing source and menu, shop mode comes up for a few secs, but then disapears

Is there a post in this thread, that lays out how to go thru the service adjustments?

T-I-A


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Duncan21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was messing in service menu with me 3082WH and reset didn't work.
> 
> 
> I know they aren't the same for all TV"s but if you have a 3082 please post default settings to give me some IDEA of what to revert back to.
> 
> 
> THANKS.



I do not recommend invoking "Reset" in the SM of any television set.


How do you know exactly what will be reset? On some sets it resets all values in the SM to 0s. Not factory default values, but everything gets zeroed out.


Do not make changes in the SM unless you know what's going to happen ahead of time.


There are no "default" values for crt tvs. Being analog devices, each and every crt tv is unique. Each one is given a cursory calibration at final test and values are assigned according to each technician's estimate of how the set appears against test patterns. It's not like there's a cheat sheet and all sets get the same numbers. So, copying in someone else's values can oftentimes make things worse.


ALWAYS record values in your SM BEFORE making changes.


----------



## jthomas666




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jthomas666* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, it's up and running. Overal, the quality is solid, but there is some color distortion in the lower left and upper right corners, along with some slight bowing on the right.
> 
> 
> Based on what I've read here, I'll run hard for a week or so to see of it sorts itself out. I got the extended warranty, so if it doesn't work out, CC will send a technician out--which is nice 'cause I really don't want to move that thing again.



Well, after a few days, the color distortion went away, so that issue's gone.


That slight bowing is still there on the left.


Picture from the tuner is OK (standard cable, not digital), but TV signals from teh VCR aren't as good; in some cases, there are faint vertical bars, kind of like the picture had been printed on an inkjet printer at low resolution. The VCR is pretty old, so it could be part of the problem.


----------



## justsc

Keep in mind that the signal from the VCR has about half the lines of SD television, or 240 vs 480. To get the best PQ with VHS be sure to defeat as much edge enhancement (sharpness) as possible, which might help with the vertical banding.


----------



## rubenmorenojr1

Hopefully the new TX-T series will not have the geometry problems.


----------



## bah604

Samsung 30" Widescreen SlimFit Tube HDTV** (TXS3064)


Paid $499.99 CDN at BB


I need some help.......


first off I must say I love this TV and I have no noticeable problems since plugging this in a few days ago.


I need some advice though.......


first I have not touched the settings except to turn off that stupid melody when it comes on and off.


I have it on Standard Picture


Contrast 70

Brightness 51

Sharpness 65

Color 45

Tint G 50 R 50

Color tone Cool1


Do I need to adjust these settings or are these settings good ? and if I do change this settings do I have to change them on each source ? AV1/AV2/AV3/Component1/HDMI etc.....


second.... what does Air/STD/HRC/IRC mean ? they are on the channel menu.


third... this model of TV does not have a built in HD tuner but I want to get a Samsung DVD recorder with up conversion..... when I play DVD's on this player, will I get close to an HD picture ?


forth... is there any other thing I need to do to this TV that would be beneficial ?


sorry for all the questions, and thank you in advance for all the help !!!


thank you very much


----------



## stefman722

hey guys!


I just picked up a 30'' and after about a week of the tv being perfect, its suddenly has a problem. On the lower right corner and the lower left corner there is colour distortions, on most channels it shows up green, sometimes red. it just started by itself as of today for no aparent reason. Its really annoying. Any help would be great!! I read up on the whole thread but i dont think its a geometry problem.


Thanks!

Stefan.


----------



## Unfettered

Stefman, try unplugging the set for a couple of hours and see if it resets. It may just need to auto degauss itself.


Otherwise, it may need repair.


I took my year old set back to Best Buy where I purchased it, as Samsung was replacing it for me. By taking it back to Best Buy, I got my new set in a couple of days and was able to get a pro-rated amount back on a warranty for the new set. I actually moved up to LCD, as I didn't want to take a chance with another wide-screen set. Samsung's customer service did well enough by me that the new LCD is a Samsung. So I'll be posting there from now on..


----------



## stefman722

thanks for the reply ill give that a shot!


----------



## mich750

I just picked up a TX - S3079WH for $325. I was an open box. Seems like a few issues with the TV, but for the price seemed atleast I needed to take a shot. It will be used in a spare bedroom. I will update some info once I hook it up.


Jeff


----------



## jonjonjanson

So I bought a TXR3079WH in December of 2005. I never used it much until recently when I moved and it is my main television set now. I signed up for Comcast and now when I view my HD channels I noticed geometry problems and I also have a color distortion on the top right of my screen. Both of these problems are very noticeable and very distracting.


I purchased this set from Circuit City, so when my manf. warranty ran up they sent me the option to sign up for their extended warranty that would cover me for one more year. So I purchased the extended plan. After reading a few entries on this forum it seems that I have the same problems that others have. Does anyone know if replacing the tube will correct these problems? And would Circuity City do the repair or simply replace my set with another one that most likely has the exact same problem. If thats the case I would rather get my $719.00 back and possibly upgrade to a Sony CRT or a LCD. Thank you in adavance.


----------



## justsc

This probably has little to do with the tube itself. More likely the problem is with the electronics on the boards. CC will probably contact a Samsung authorized repair shop for your service. A replacement is usually allowed after everything else has been exhausted.


Place your trouble call now so you can get in the queue and be that much closer to a fix.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stefman722* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey guys!
> 
> 
> I just picked up a 30'' and after about a week of the tv being perfect, its suddenly has a problem. On the lower right corner and the lower left corner there is colour distortions, on most channels it shows up green, sometimes red. it just started by itself as of today for no aparent reason. Its really annoying. Any help would be great!! I read up on the whole thread but i dont think its a geometry problem.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Stefan.



Oftentimes these color purity problems resolve with use. Best bet is to drive the set hard during your 30 day return period. Just keep the tv on regular broadcast channels or cable while you're at home. Be sure to change channels once in awhile. If it doesn't resolve within the return period, then you can take it back.


Running it hard like this tends to uncover problems early, giving you the chance to make a return rather than trying to work a repair after the 30 day period.


----------



## Colin_A

Hey everyone! Brand new to owning a half decent TV, and it seems by reading around on the forums that like all other high end... anything, my TX-S3082WH needs a bit of tinkering. I found by browsing the forum how to access the advanced calibration menus (mute-1-8-2-pwr) and I fixed my problem with a thin rainbow line at the top of the screen (after a couple hours wasted trying to figure out what everything does) ; but I have a different problem that I need some advice on before I go back to argue with the jerk offs at circuit city...


My set, after being on for more then an hour on standard junky cable TV, emits a horrific, loud, high pitch whine that is incredibly obnoxious and makes you feel like you're going deaf. After it starts, you can turn it off for 10 seconds and it will be fine for an undetermined amount of time after.


I was hoping someone here could relate to my problem or possibly have a solution for me! thanks in advance to anyone who can help!


EDIT: Sorry, one more thing I was curious about. Has anyone found these sets to be particularly susceptible to magnetic interference? Is there a good minimum to keep magnetically shielded speakers from the set?


----------



## Chapper1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colin_A* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My set, after being on for more then an hour on standard junky cable TV, emits a horrific, loud, high pitch whine that is incredibly obnoxious and makes you feel like you're going deaf. After it starts, you can turn it off for 10 seconds and it will be fine for an undetermined amount of time after.
> 
> 
> I was hoping someone here could relate to my problem or possibly have a solution for me! thanks in advance to anyone who can help!



I had the exact same problem with this set the couple days after getting it home. There is nothing that can be done about it other than exchanging it within the 30 time period. I was lucky in that the replacement set didn't have the same problems and the geometry was pretty good on it...


----------



## Colin_A

Well, that kind of sucks considering how much time I just spent working on getting the geometry set up correctly. Good news is because I bought it within a certain time of christmas, I have until the 25th to return it.


Anyone have a thought on the magnetic interference? I suppose that since it whines it could just be another (maybe related) problem that was built into the TV as well.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colin_A* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, that kind of sucks considering how much time I just spent working on getting the geometry set up correctly. Good news is because I bought it within a certain time of christmas, I have until the 25th to return it.
> 
> 
> Anyone have a thought on the magnetic interference? I suppose that since it whines it could just be another (maybe related) problem that was built into the TV as well.



Welcome to AVS!


Good job fixing the rainbow effect. It would be helpful for all if you would post your fix, even if you're just following something you read here.


As has been written, I know of no fix for the high-pitched whine.


Magnetic Interference - there's no formula for distance. Trial and error will tell you how far or close you can get with offending devices.


----------



## zacfink

Is there a way to adjust the geometry of only the 16:9 mode - independent of the 4:3 geometry - on the TX-S2782H?


When I send a widescreen 16:9 progressive signal from my DVD player and set the TV to 16:9 picture mode, the picture geometry is slightly squeezed so that the image makes people on the screen look too tall and thin. It is very slight but it is enough that it is distracting to me. It is also overscanning much more than in 4:3 mode. I want to be able to adjust these geometry problems for only 16:9 sources.

When I enter the service menu the TV automatically reverts to a 4:3 image. I need to be able to adjust only the 16:9 geometry, the 4:3 geometry is fine. Does anyone know if this is possible?


Zac


----------



## guybo

Hi, I have a question for you all. In my area Time-Warner (AKA "The enemy") does not carry CBS in hi-def and the Superbowl is coming. I am pretty sure I can recieve CBS OTA with a antenna inside my house, but I am wondering if I will need a OTA HD tuner (AKA "expensive as crap") or if I can just go with the antenna.


Does the 3082 Simfit have a HD tuner onboard?


----------



## jthomas666

Update:


So far, so good. Overall, I'm pleased with the set. Good vibrant images. I don't have a progressive scan DVD player yet, so I really can't speak to HD capabilities just yet. There are some minor problems thus far:


Color level is not consistent across the screen. I noticed it during the opening of 24, with the black opening screen. On the left side, the black of the picture blended the black of the sidebar. On the right side, the black of the picture was a little greyer, so that the boundary was obvious.


Slight bowing on right side of the screen.


When using the VCR tuner as an input (through the receiver), some channels display w/ a faint pinstripe pattern.


Geometry off a bit in widescreen mode. If I'm watching WS, I have to go to 16:9, then go to Zoom1 to get a proportional picture, but the zoom goes a little too far, so that a bit at the top and bottom get clipped. It occurs to me tht the problem may be with the 16:9 geometry, that I should not even have to use the zoom to get the right proportion. Can someone else with one of these confirm?


If it is a problem, I'd prefer to get a service call, as it's something of a pain to move the thing out of the cabinet. I got a three year extended warranty.


As a side note, I'm incredibly underwhelmed by the remote. Not well laid out at all.


----------



## inabag




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guybo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi, I have a question for you all. In my area Time-Warner (AKA "The enemy") does not carry CBS in hi-def and the Superbowl is coming. I am pretty sure I can recieve CBS OTA with a antenna inside my house, but I am wondering if I will need a OTA HD tuner (AKA "expensive as crap") or if I can just go with the antenna.
> 
> 
> Does the 3082 Simfit have a HD tuner onboard?



It does have one built in. All you will need is the antenna.


----------



## andydumi

Well, I have an original TXR3079 from a year and a few months ago. Geometry was mostly fixed with Avia and a few hours of Service menu, to a point where it was watchable. Also, a rainbow on black screens on two of the imputs worked itself out after a few months.


Now, it developed a weird purple corner, so I called it in and they came and picked it up (warranty runs out at the end of Feb.) They said they will take it right away, because the purple corner grows and grows quickly.


The repair guys said they pick up between 3 and 5 of these every week, and less than 5% get returned to customers, the majority are on a list of "recalled TVs" internally and they get replaced. There is no public recall from Samsung, but if they meet certain criteria, then they are automatically scrapped. He also said that out of the 5% that came back to customers, half go back to the shop within weeks for more or the same problems.


They said blacklist issues are purple corners, high pitch sound and also terrible bowing, as well as an oscillating/pulsing image. Any of the above issues result in an almost automatic scrap and replace. Since mine was exhibiting one of the symptoms, he said we will most likely get a new TV, some TXS similar model, he could not remember off the top of his head.


We will see what happens, I will repost once I hear more.


----------



## eagle101st

I bought this tv a few days ago and overall I am very happy with it. I do not have the geometry issues people speak of and the picture is great. One thing though...while I am watching tv or a movie, I hear a 'click' and the picture almost goes away for a fraction of a second then comes back like nothing ever happened. It sounds like the click from a computer CRT when thier is no power to it and the CRT turns off. Anyone else have this problem? If I am not explaining it well, please let me know and will see if I can try again










First post in the forum btw.


----------



## CTDennis1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm sure that the majority of sets sold are more than satidfactory to their owners. These forums get a very focused clientele, those who are really into HT and those looking to solve a problem. This in no way reflects the general public, but it's still very important to us officianados, and to the manufacturers. I know for a fact that they look at forums like AVS to get a feel for what the more discriminating customers are finding.
> 
> 
> 
> The tilt at the top - is that a true tilt, or an unevenness just at the upper right hand corner? If it's truly a tilt, then I assume you tried the tilt adjustment in the user menu?
> 
> 
> On one of my calibration dvds, the Sound & Vision Home Theater Tuneup, they recommend reducing the "Color" setting in the User Menu to adjust for the rainbow effect. This is more often seen when using S-Video rather than component or digital connections.
> 
> 
> Looks like you've got a keeper.




Well the rainbow or maybe not even rainbow... it was green lol... got worse.... I couldn't watch Law and Order without multiple instances of this green effect when you had dark suit people on the left side with light oming through a window in the office or something...... I traded it for another and apparently I was sold an open box defective set...... cause the new one I got had geometry problems that the other one seemed to have been adjusted out on the other one..... and there wre more stickers on this new TV than the other one.... lol....and someone told me the same day the manager of the department was offering an open box.... but the box i got wasn't marked that.... it ust makes you wonder.....


The New one is fine though.... I adjusted things myself and the set is about as straight as it'll get lol..... No green blobs.... no anything..... It's absolutely perfect..... I may have lucked out here and twice is the charm.....


Only time will tell I guess..... But I feel much better about this TV .... especially when I tested the floor model we have at work and it had no issues with rainbow or green blobs or anything funny like the defective one did.....


thanks for the help.....


----------



## guybo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eagle101st* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I bought this tv a few days ago and overall I am very happy with it. I do not have the geometry issues people speak of and the picture is great. One thing though...while I am watching tv or a movie, I hear a 'click' and the picture almost goes away for a fraction of a second then comes back like nothing ever happened. It sounds like the click from a computer CRT when thier is no power to it and the CRT turns off. Anyone else have this problem? If I am not explaining it well, please let me know and will see if I can try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First post in the forum btw.



This is exactly what mine does. I called Samsung and a tv repairman is coming to my place to fix it. He said on the phone that he is going to replace the circuit board in the TV. I hope it fixes it.


Call Samsung for repair.


----------



## bah604

on the bottom left corner, the lettering is blurry but the other side is fine. It only does this on the bottom left side of the tv when writing is displayed. (like the news)


how can you correct this ?


----------



## eagle101st




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guybo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is exactly what mine does. I called Samsung and a tv repairman is coming to my place to fix it. He said on the phone that he is going to replace the circuit board in the TV. I hope it fixes it.
> 
> 
> Call Samsung for repair.



I am sorry to hear...let us know how it goes...I will call today and schedule and appointment. Thanks for the info. When is the repairman coming out?


----------



## InsaneWank

Hello there all! I'm a bit new to the whole forum thing, and hope you can give me a hand with a few things.


The first and most important is that I picked up a TX-S3082WH about a month ago, and was initially very pleased with the performance of the set. However, I never bothered to do any of the tweaking that you folks described, which may be the reason for my problem.


My problem: I've noticed an odd discoloring on the extreme right edge of the picture tube. When there are high contrast images (i.e. bright whites), I see a discoloration on the lower right corner of the screen about the size of my pinky thumbnail; there is also a corresponding blob on the upper right portion of the screen as well. Anyone know the cause of this?


I've been doing most of my watching with full screen images (i.e. no black bars around the picture), and it doesn't seem to have anything to do with the normal type of "burn-ins" one would expect.


I.E. is it repair technician time?


----------



## InsaneWank

It would appear would appear that I was hasty with this post. My problem sounds remarkably similar to yours, andydumi.


Hopefully I'm not wasting anyones time!!!


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InsaneWank* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It would appear would appear that I was hasty with this post. My problem sounds remarkably similar to yours, andydumi.
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'm not wasting anyones time!!!



My problem was a purple corner in the top right. It was about 4 inches wide, and 3 tall. On white, its was clearly purple, but it also tinged any other color. In 4:3 you could not see it as it was affecting the black.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CTDennis1985* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well the rainbow or maybe not even rainbow... it was green lol... got worse.... I couldn't watch Law and Order without multiple instances of this green effect when you had dark suit people on the left side with light oming through a window in the office or something...... I traded it for another and apparently I was sold an open box defective set...... cause the new one I got had geometry problems that the other one seemed to have been adjusted out on the other one..... and there wre more stickers on this new TV than the other one.... lol....and someone told me the same day the manager of the department was offering an open box.... but the box i got wasn't marked that.... it ust makes you wonder.....
> 
> 
> The New one is fine though.... I adjusted things myself and the set is about as straight as it'll get lol..... No green blobs.... no anything..... It's absolutely perfect..... I may have lucked out here and twice is the charm.....
> 
> 
> Only time will tell I guess..... But I feel much better about this TV .... especially when I tested the floor model we have at work and it had no issues with rainbow or green blobs or anything funny like the defective one did.....
> 
> 
> thanks for the help.....



Great news!


Even though I've been pretty much down on the latest Samsung crt offerings I know one thing for sure - when you get a good Samsung set you got a real gem. Looks like you've got one of those.


If you have a return period, still try to run it hard until the return period ends. Any parts that are going to fail eventually, will usually die during infancy if run hard. Don't run it while not home, but when there run it all the time. Just be sure the picture is changing so no channel logos get burned in.


Cheers!


----------



## eagle101st

My DVD's have a letter box effect when played on the Samsung TXS3082 30" Widescreen. I have an OPPO DVD player (DV-981HD) and use the HDMI input and set the resolution at 1080i and the DVD player set to widescreen. Is there a way to remove the letter box on the tv? I have the setting on 16:9 on the tv's setup too. Any help would be greatly appreciated. The movies I have tried so far are the Star Wars DVD's (the latest) and the LOTR DVDs. Are some DVD's just meant to have the letter box no matter what?


----------



## justsc

Some DVDs present movies in aspect ratios that are wider than our tv's at 16:9. The two you mention have an aspect ratio of 2.35:1 I believe, which still leaves a widescreen tv with letterboxes. In the case of these wider dvds you just have to get used to it.


How do you like the 981? I've got the 971 and I just love it. I actually thought you had made a mistake in writing 981, so I went to the Oppo site and - sure enough - there's a 981 staring right back at me. I gotta do better at staying current.


----------



## eagle101st




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Some DVDs present movies in aspect ratios that are wider than our tv's at 16:9. The two you mention have an aspect ratio of 2.35:1 I believe, which still leaves a widescreen tv with letterboxes. In the case of these wider dvds you just have to get used to it.
> 
> 
> How do you like the 981? I've got the 971 and I just love it. I actually thought you had made a mistake in writing 981, so I went to the Oppo site and - sure enough - there's a 981 staring right back at me. I gotta do better at staying current.



The 981 is awesome! It has a zoom feature so you can actually make the movies 16:9 but you lose a couple inches off of the sides but I guess I have to get used to letterboxes lol. The remote has glow in the dark buttons and the dvd tray seems more durable than previous models. The picture quality is amazing and the dvd player's firmware is very easy to update to keep current. The player is pricey but worth it. This one has excellent reviews all around.


Thanks for the info about the 2.35.1 aspect ratio


----------



## Adelmoxi

I juct went to CC last night, and saw the 30" SlimFit(TX-S3082WH) on sale for $700(I do not want to spend more than $999.00). I am looking for a replacement for my 32" RCA(that only work for a year and a half). Luckily The RCA (non-HD)was under CC's protection plan, but the RCA was only $499 so that means I will have to pay $200 more. do you think this is a good deal considering? The other TV Iam considering is a Phillips 30" HD-TV(30pw9110d, and on sale for 499). I also have heard and read mix reactions concerning this set. Again, do you think this is a good deal considering?


----------



## andydumi

I would definitely reccomend it. I have the older 3079, and while it is currently in the shop, it has served us very well, and the 3082 is much better from what I understand. The Philips is not so hot.

You can eve get the philips even cheaper on the Philips outlet website here http://www.outlet.philips.com/ 

My friend bought 2 of their refurbished TVs and they work pretty well, but they are not the best or most reliable TVs.


----------



## Colin_A




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Welcome to AVS!
> 
> 
> Good job fixing the rainbow effect. It would be helpful for all if you would post your fix, even if you're just following something you read here.
> 
> 
> As has been written, I know of no fix for the high-pitched whine.
> 
> 
> Magnetic Interference - there's no formula for distance. Trial and error will tell you how far or close you can get with offending devices.



Thanks! What I did to fix it was adjust the horizontal and vertical stretch and position until I essentially moved it off of the viewed screen.


Ultimately I had to return the set for a new one though, the ringing would not stop and even after I "fixed" the rainbow burst, it was still qwerky at best as far as the picture geometry goes (no matter how much I tweaked every setting it had). My new set does not whine, never malfunctions, and has much improved (not perfect, but I gather that is simply from its design) picture geometry. I'm finally happy with my decision to purchase the 3082WH.


Adelmoxi - I would certainly recommend picking one up, thats a similar deal to the one I got mine for, it was a bit cheaper online from CC when I got mine though. Do be aware that there seems to be A LOT of quality problems with them, luckily most seem to show up almost instantly like mine did. So even though I'm on my 2nd one, because this one works flawlessly I'm very happy with it.


----------



## CTDennis1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Great news!
> 
> 
> Even though I've been pretty much down on the latest Samsung crt offerings I know one thing for sure - when you get a good Samsung set you got a real gem. Looks like you've got one of those.
> 
> 
> If you have a return period, still try to run it hard until the return period ends. Any parts that are going to fail eventually, will usually die during infancy if run hard. Don't run it while not home, but when there run it all the time. Just be sure the picture is changing so no channel logos get burned in.
> 
> 
> Cheers!




Yeah i'm definitely watching it as much as possible when i'm around.....I pretty much just go to work and go home right now...... so it's a good amount of time per day it's being run........I flip between HBO HD.... TNT HD.... Espn HD.... Universal HD.....Fox and CBS..... and my dvd upconverter lol......Always have an option for something to watch between all that........


No problems yet... and when I returned it.... They reset the return period so it's 30 days from when I got the new replacement set.......


----------



## Grinnygog

first-time poster here.........I am wanting to purchase my FIRST HDTV. I don't want to spend a fortune - neither can I afford to. But I also want a TV that will last me for 4+ years. I had my options narrowed down to a Vizio 42" LCD and a Samsung 42" DLP. But after reading all of the posts I can find on here, it sounds like the Vizio's are pretty cheaply made. But it also sounds like the highly praised Samsung DLP's aren't for people who keep their TV on most of the day.


Our television is on from morning 'til night - about 12 hours a day.


Can I even GET an HDTV? I don't want dead pixels. I can't afford to replace lamps every 6 months. I don't have room for a LARGE rear projection TV - I need a tabletop TV.


What do you experienced experts suggest for a large family's MAIN television on a budget of $2,000 or less?


Thanks a million in advance!!!


----------



## mo79

Hi,


Do the problems (namely geometry and colour) associated with SlimFit HDTV apply to SlimFit non-HD TV, i.e. the CW29Z418T (found at pixmania co uk)

This is a TV I'm considering getting as I don't need HD/LCD benefits now and want to avoid getting widescreen if possible as a lot of broadcasts are still 4:3.

Any info much appreciated.


----------



## audiorecon

I have had my 3079 for about 1.5 years. Every once in a while it would not turn on. I would sort of do this dance of manually pressing the button on the tv, pressing the remote and eventually it would turn on. Now it is totally dead. I tried unplugging it for a while and everything. Any ideas?


----------



## eagle101st




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guybo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is exactly what mine does. I called Samsung and a tv repairman is coming to my place to fix it. He said on the phone that he is going to replace the circuit board in the TV. I hope it fixes it.
> 
> 
> Call Samsung for repair.



Called Samsung today and will update if they fix the issue.


----------



## Colin_A




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audiorecon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had my 3079 for about 1.5 years. Every once in a while it would not turn on. I would sort of do this dance of manually pressing the button on the tv, pressing the remote and eventually it would turn on. Now it is totally dead. I tried unplugging it for a while and everything. Any ideas?



The 3082 I just returned was finicky about turning on about 25% of the time just as you are descrbing. I think your best solution is going to just be calling Samsung and getting it repaired, or replaced if its one of the blacklisted sets.


----------



## ChuloMan5

I have a problem that I'm hoping someone can help me out with... I have the TV hooked up to my stereo and the audio coming through the stereo doesn't match up with the audio coming out of the TV's speakers. There is a lag in the stereo audio. I've tried a couple different wires but that didn't do anything. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Chapper1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChuloMan5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a problem that I'm hoping someone can help me out with... I have the TV hooked up to my stereo and the audio coming through the stereo doesn't match up with the audio coming out of the TV's speakers. There is a lag in the stereo audio. I've tried a couple different wires but that didn't do anything. Any suggestions? Thanks.



Your stereo may have a feature that you can adjust the audio delay that you are seeing. I am not sure if cables make any difference


----------



## audiorecon

Well to give an update on my situation. My Sammy 2079 simply would not turn on one morning. I bit the bullet and opened up the back of the TV. CAUTION THIS IS VERY DANGEROUS.


Anyway, I opened up the back - it was like 10 or so screws. Remeber to let the capacitors discharge for a few hours to minimize danger. If you are looking at the tv from the back (since it will most likely be face down on the ground), there is a small 5A 250V fuse on the left side.


Test it for an open circuit with a multimeter. It cost me $3.20 at Radioshack for a new fuse and I was back in business.


Now I am an electrical engineer so I was comfortable with doing this. I would not recommend it for just anybody but if you are careful it is probably fine.


----------



## guybo

OK, 2 updates:


The repairman came out and replaced the circuit board int he TV. As he was pulling out of the parking lot, the TV did the blinking thing again. I was on the phone with Samsung when it did it again. They are going to replace my TV. The problem is that I don't know when they are going to replace it and the problem now is accelerating- it's happening much more frequently.


And the good news is that The Enemy (AKA- Time-Warner) got ABC in hi-def now and we will get the Superbowl (and we did get that sad, sad loss by the Patriots last weekend







) in hi-def! w00t!


----------



## Wickerman1972

I thought that the Super Bowl was going to be on Fox. That would be awesome if you're right because I have ABC in HD but don't have Fox in HD.


----------



## Wickerman1972

Damn, I just checked nfl.com and it won't be on Fox or ABC. It's going to be on CBS and I don't have that in HD either.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChuloMan5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a problem that I'm hoping someone can help me out with... I have the TV hooked up to my stereo and the audio coming through the stereo doesn't match up with the audio coming out of the TV's speakers. There is a lag in the stereo audio. I've tried a couple different wires but that didn't do anything. Any suggestions? Thanks.



You may not be able to get them to match perfectly. Many are forced to use either all tv audio or all receiver/stereo audio.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wickerman1972* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Damn, I just checked nfl.com and it won't be on Fox or ABC. It's going to be on CBS and I don't have that in HD either.



That is a bummer. I do get CBS HD, but they are the absolute worst. I thought for sure it was FOX.


----------



## eagle101st




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guybo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, 2 updates:
> 
> 
> The repairman came out and replaced the circuit board int he TV. As he was pulling out of the parking lot, the TV did the blinking thing again. I was on the phone with Samsung when it did it again. They are going to replace my TV. The problem is that I don't know when they are going to replace it and the problem now is accelerating- it's happening much more frequently.
> 
> 
> And the good news is that The Enemy (AKA- Time-Warner) got ABC in hi-def now and we will get the Superbowl (and we did get that sad, sad loss by the Patriots last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) in hi-def! w00t!



That sucks man! I have a repair man coming out tomorrow for the same problem so I am assuming I will run into the same situtation. How does tehe replacement process work? Does Samsung come out and take the old one away?


----------



## habscolts

I was wondering if anyone was having the same problem as I did, I searched the thread for this but found no definitive answer. Sometimes when my TV is on, it makes a high pitched noise which is extremely annoying. If I turn it off it goes away but then quickly returns when I turn the TV back on. Any ideas or suggestions on how to improve this?


----------



## huberjgl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *habscolts* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone was having the same problem as I did, I searched the thread for this but found no definitive answer. Sometimes when my TV is on, it makes a high pitched noise which is extremely annoying. If I turn it off it goes away but then quickly returns when I turn the TV back on. Any ideas or suggestions on how to improve this?



It's been widely(ish) reported, and I believe it is a "replace the set" warranty item.



Jerry


----------



## habscolts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *huberjgl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's been widely(ish) reported, and I believe it is a "replace the set" warranty item.
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry



Thanks for the info, if its thats widelyish spread, is there a good chance that my replacement TV will have the same problem? I love my TV and its already a replacement for a crappy Insignia TV that stopped turning on, and I thought I was finally going right by getting a Samsung.


----------



## Kevenz

hello i'm new, just got the 3065.....wich is basically the Canadian version of the 3082 and after reading endless posts around here..... nobody said HOW i'm supposed to fix the bowing problem? i tested everything in the deflection menu but nothing changed.... someone said velocity modulation but i can't find that anywhere..... thanks!


----------



## Atcguy21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChuloMan5* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a problem that I'm hoping someone can help me out with... I have the TV hooked up to my stereo and the audio coming through the stereo doesn't match up with the audio coming out of the TV's speakers. There is a lag in the stereo audio. I've tried a couple different wires but that didn't do anything. Any suggestions? Thanks.




Okay, I fixed this problem. I had the same thing with my 3082. I'm on my first set, had some other problems, and getting a replacement under warranty in about a week.

Anyway. In the service menu there under the Video Adjust 3 menu on the bottom right of the menu it says AudioDelay (x.66ms) Mine was originally set to about 150 or so. I set it to between 50 or 60 and there's no more delay or echo from my stereo. Mine sounded more like and echo, kinda of like when you have two TV's on the same channel but in separate rooms and the audio is loud enough to hear both.

Well thats the fix dude, there ya go.


----------



## Chapper1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *habscolts* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, if its thats widelyish spread, is there a good chance that my replacement TV will have the same problem? I love my TV and its already a replacement for a crappy Insignia TV that stopped turning on, and I thought I was finally going right by getting a Samsung.



I bought my 3082 and noticed that high pitched noise within a day. I exchanged it at the store and that one was fine. I think it is kind of a luck of the draw deal.


----------



## Kevenz

nobody knows how to reduce the Bowing problem?


----------



## guybo

eagle101st -



I don't know how Samsung's repair process works. My suggestion for when the guy comes out to repair your set- have him hang out at your house for a little while and keep the TV on during that time. Delay him so that the problem happens before he leaves. Have him mess with the service menu and be picky and have it take a long time. Hopefully it'll do the blinking thing while he is at your home.


----------



## plughplover

Well, it took some persistance and multiple emails with pictures of the screen distortions and discolorations my 3080 exhibited AFTER its recent service, but Samsung finally agreed to swap it out. (This was after they extended the warranty by 90 days in order to cover the 'turning itself off' issue it went into the shop for in the first place). They were going to offer me a 3082, but since the 30" side speaker models are to wide for the cabinet in my bedroom, I went with the 2782 instead; will be interesting to see how a 4:3 HDTV 'works'.


As previous posters have indicated, it seems the 'purple corners' issue is pretty much an automatic swap. I sent pics of some of the flat color test screens from an AVIA calibration dvd in my last email (which showed the discolorations quite clearly) and they immediately agreed to the swap.


So on the minus side, I'm really disappointed about all the problems I've had with my (first model year) TX-R3080, but I've got to give Samsung high marks for their warranty service. (BTW, they are giving me 90 days warranty on the replacement). I hope the TX-S2782, being a second model year design and 4:3 rather than 16:9 tube will be less troublesome...


I continue to be pleased with the LG slim set I bought to replace the 3080 in my living room (which is why the Samsung is going into the bedroom). While it has its own quirks, and its picture isn't quite as nice as the Samsung, I am overall quite happy with it. (The QAM tuner is nice, too - Samsung is really missing the boat on that).


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kevenz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> nobody knows how to reduce the Bowing problem?



I recommend you search this thread as there have been a few that have posted how they fixed bowing on their sets. Search for "bowing,fix" or a similar search string.


----------



## eagle101st




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guybo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> eagle101st -
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how Samsung's repair process works. My suggestion for when the guy comes out to repair your set- have him hang out at your house for a little while and keep the TV on during that time. Delay him so that the problem happens before he leaves. Have him mess with the service menu and be picky and have it take a long time. Hopefully it'll do the blinking thing while he is at your home.



I recorded the flicker on video lol. He came out and it did not happen but he opened it up, banged around in there, and left. It happened again later that night so I recorded it. The repair guy said if it happens again he will replace the circuit board but it sounds like that does not do any good. I will call them back and say it is happening again but I am going to wait to replace anything in case other issues surface...I have only had it for 2 weeks.


----------



## BoSoxMole

*Has anyone done this before?* I went into the Service Menu to check some stuff out and in "Video Adjust 3" there was "Sub_Color 1080i." So for the heck of it, I changed it from 8, which was the default, to 14. BAM. The color was so vibrant and it looked MUCH better. I turned it back to 8 and the color just wasn't there anymore.


I'd suggest people try it out, just to see the difference. Unless I shouldn't be doing this and I am just adding color that isn't there. But it looks sooo much better to me right now.


----------



## BoSoxMole

No one?


----------



## Delorean2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eagle101st* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That sucks man! I have a repair man coming out tomorrow for the same problem so I am assuming I will run into the same situtation. How does tehe replacement process work? Does Samsung come out and take the old one away?




I had to wait 6 months to get a single bit of movement out of Samsung.


And it seemed like they sent two blind guys to check it out. They couldn't see that there was horrible pixilation on the sides, geometry issues, and blue and purple blobs on the screen.


----------



## Ikabob

I , for some reason, cannot get into the SM. (Turn off, Mute,1,8,2) is the code I'm putting in. Isn't that right. Maybe I'm lucky I couldn't get in . I could do damage. I just wanted to try BoSoxMole's suggestion above.


----------



## ImmortalfWd

I've had a 3082 since May. I finally had to call them today to schedule a trouble call. I'm having the issue with the high pitched noise, as well as the tv turning itself off and then turning back on. It also stops responding to the remote control and all buttons on the front, I usually have to end up unplugging it to turn it off.


----------



## LonestarROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ikabob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I , for some reason, cannot get into the SM. (Turn off, Mute,1,8,2) is the code I'm putting in. Isn't that right?



Hitting power(on) after the 2? Probably are you just didnt say it so just checking.







Other then that, i dont know. Maybe not doing it fast enough?











Anyway, just had my slimfit "fixed" yesterday. Now the color is messed up(among other things). Everything has a pink-ish tint to it, and reds are way overdone. Wondering if anyone could tell me which setting(s) in the SM would help correct these 2 things?


----------



## pennywise1982




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LonestarROB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hitting power(on) after the 2? Probably are you just didnt say it so just checking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other then that, i dont know. Maybe not doing it fast enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, just had my slimfit "fixed" yesterday. Now the color is messed up(among other things). Everything has a pink-ish tint to it, and reds are way overdone. Wondering if anyone could tell me which setting(s) in the SM would help correct these 2 things?




To fix the red push, put the COL_AXIS setting to 1 in the VIDEO1 section of the SM. For some reason, 1 is the lowest setting for the red push... not 0.


Maybe with less red push, the pink tint will go away. I have no idea what setting could fix that.


----------



## BoSoxMole




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ikabob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I , for some reason, cannot get into the SM. (Turn off, Mute,1,8,2) is the code I'm putting in. Isn't that right. Maybe I'm lucky I couldn't get in . I could do damage. I just wanted to try BoSoxMole's suggestion above.



Just write down everything you are going to change. That is what I did. I still have the original settings from when I first changed it 5 months ago. I wrote it on the manual.


----------



## LonestarROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pennywise1982* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> To fix the red push, put the COL_AXIS setting to 1 in the VIDEO1 section of the SM. For some reason, 1 is the lowest setting for the red push... not 0.
> 
> 
> Maybe with less red push, the pink tint will go away. I have no idea what setting could fix that.



Thanks for the input. Ill try this later.


What about black level? Have my brightness at 100% and its still incredibly dark.


----------



## pennywise1982




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LonestarROB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input. Ill try this later.
> 
> 
> What about black level? Have my brightness at 100% and its still incredibly dark.



GAMMA, DPIC and DC-TRANS are what i used to adjust brightness. Lower DC-TRANS first and if its still too dark, try adjusting GAMMA


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LonestarROB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input. Ill try this later.
> 
> 
> What about black level? Have my brightness at 100% and its still incredibly dark.



Regarding brightness - Adjusting brightness to 100% only makes the blacks as light as possible, but has little to do with overall screen brightness. For that you need to adjust white level, or Contrast, before making any SM adjustments.*


Red Push - if your "pinks" remain after adjusting COL AXIS, you can adjust CTI Level, which will slightly modify the overall chrominance. Make a very small adjustment downwards, and if it doesn't help return it to the default setting.


*Your best bet, if you haven't already done so, is to get a copy of Avia or DVE and give your set a proper calibration.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ikabob* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I , for some reason, cannot get into the SM. (Turn off, Mute,1,8,2) is the code I'm putting in. Isn't that right. Maybe I'm lucky I couldn't get in . I could do damage. I just wanted to try BoSoxMole's suggestion above.



Hey buddy,


Turning the power off isn't really part of the SM access code. The assumption is that the set is already off. So just add "Power On" as the last item and you should be good to go.


Cheers!


----------



## andydumi

When a TV is in service and it gets replaced, what is the success rate on letting you pay extra to get a better TV, something other than a slimfit? Has this happened to anyone?

Otherwise, when getting a replacement, do you get a retail, sealed box delivered or what?


----------



## LonestarROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Regarding brightness - Adjusting brightness to 100% only makes the blacks as light as possible, but has little to do with overall screen brightness. For that you need to adjust white level, or Contrast, before making any SM adjustments.*
> 
> 
> Red Push - if your "pinks" remain after adjusting COL AXIS, you can adjust CTI Level, which will slightly modify the overall chrominance. Make a very small adjustment downwards, and if it doesn't help return it to the default setting.
> 
> 
> *Your best bet, if you haven't already done so, is to get a copy of Avia or DVE and give your set a proper calibration.



Thanks for the info. Pretty much at my wits end with this thing. I've done everything thats been suggested and theirs still way too much red in the image, all the whites/grays have a pinkish tint, and the dark colors are insanely dark.


ARRRGGHH!!


----------



## Demon Slayer

Could somebody who has a SlimFit HDTV (TX-S2782H in particular, but I'm not sure that it matters for my question) post what the default settings are under the options submenu in the Service menu? I was (stupidly) messing with them trying to see what they did, and I'm not sure if they are all back to what they were originally at.










I feel so dumb for not writing them down before I did anything.


----------



## LonestarROB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demon Slayer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Could somebody who has a SlimFit HDTV (TX-S2782H in particular, but I'm not sure that it matters for my question) post what the default settings are under the options submenu in the Service menu? I was (stupidly) messing with them trying to see what they did, and I'm not sure if they are all back to what they were originally at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so dumb for not writing them down before I did anything.



Their are no "default" settings. Every tv is different.


----------



## Ikabob

thanks for all the tips regarding getting into the SM. For some reason I cannot...even after making all the right moves. Maybe it's a sign telling me......"Don't mess with the Service Menu" ...so I am going to leave well enough alone. Thanks Justsc and everyone else. Ron.


----------



## Dark_Sith

is a good combination the oppo 971 or 981 with the slimfit model TX-R3079WH?

it can cause macroblocking?


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dark_Sith* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> is a good combination the oppo 971 or 981 with the slimfit model TX-R3079WH?
> 
> it can cause macroblocking?



I've used the Oppo 971 since not long after it became available. I just love it. The 981 is newer and I recommend folks give it a try. The 981 brings HDMI-HDMI to the table and includes SACD and such. The marketing data says it brings all the "goodness" of the 971's video processing, which is its biggets plus IMHO.


I've never witnessed the macroblocking on my set. I do know it's more prevalent on DLP displays.


Oppo has great customer service. Send them an email identifying your tv model and ask them if it's a good match. If, for some reason, you have problems Oppo WILL make it right.


Cheers!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LonestarROB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Their are no "default" settings. Every tv is different.



This is correct.


There's no boilerplate of numbers assigned to each set in the factory. During final test these sets get a cursory calibration through the use of test patterns, very similar to what we do when using Avia or DVE, only their calibration is "quick and dirty." Calibrating against test patterns means each set could easily get different values for the various SM settings. This makes each crt set unique. Copying someone else's values has little chance of getting the kind of picture quality folks want. The best bet is to use Avia or DVE and give your set a proper calibration.


----------



## Demon Slayer

Yes, I realize that all the geometry and color settings are different for each TV, but I was talking about the options submenu. This menu contains things like whether the TV is widescreen, and an option to load settings using the built-in USB port. I believe these options are the same for all the SlimFit TVs, and are only different if you're using a different Samsung TV.


----------



## jonjonjanson

I have the TXR3079WH and have been experiencing all the geometry and discoloration problems that most of you speak of. Last week I went through my Circuit City Extended Warranty and had a technician come out to repair my TV. He said that he wasn't able to correct the bowing but said that all CRTs have that problem but most of the time it can be repaired to the point where it is almost unnoticeable. My problem is clearly evident. He also installed a magnet on the top left of my screen to correct the color discoloration but after 3 hours it came back.


So I called Circuit City back and told them about the problems I was still experiencing and that I am very dissatisfied with this television. The women on the phone told me that they spoke with the tech and he said that all CRTs have the problem that I am experiencing and that I was pretty much screwed. I wasn't going to take this sitting down so I told her that I wasn't pleased with that answer. She then said she would send my case to the corporate office and I would be receiving a phone call from them.


What I want is my money back for this TV in the form of store credit so that I can upgrade to an LCD. Do you guys have any pointers on how I should go about this? I am not very sure of what I should say to the corporate office. This TV has major problems and I can't believe that they would back that kind of product. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Nunovyer Bidness

Whew! Finally made it through all 62 pages of this thread - unfortunately this was AFTER I purchased the 27" Samsung TX-S2782HX. Overall it's not bad after a week and a half, but I've got some questions. I'm very new to the HD and the AVS Forum worlds, so please bear with me.


Here's my very minimalist setup:

-- The 2782 with built in HDTV tuner and 4:3 screen. I don't have a calibration DVD yet, but thanks to JustSC and others on this thread, I have my Custom settings pretty close to what's been recommended here.

-- Regular cable (not digital or HD, and no box) connected to the TV with the RF (coaxial?) cable.

-- Also a cheapo rabbit ear antenna for Over-the-Air channels. (Yeah, just one ear - thought it swiveled but nope, just went up and down until it snapped off.) I'll get a better one if I keep the TV, but since I'm in an apartment I don't know how many options I've got. But yeah, a two-eared antenna, definitely!

-- No speakers other than what's on the TV. Curse of the Apartment Dweller, Part 2.


Now for the questions:

1. Do Over-the-Air 1080i or 720i channels seem stretched vertically (especially to those of you who have the same model)? So people are just a bit too tall and thin? All the HD channels do this to some degree. However, the same shows through cable or on the Over-Air 480i channels seem almost normal, but on closer inspection they're stretched the other way - just a tiny bit too wide. Not as noticeable as the vertical stretching on 1080/720, but it's there. I can see people and square or circle logos go from skinny to squat as I switch back and forth between OA and the cable channels.


It's not a Picture Size setting as far as I can tell, since I can cycle through the options and find the obvious "correct" choice - everything else is pulled _extremely_ tall or wide. 16:9 is definitely the correct picture size for 1080/720, and Normal is the correct setting for 480. But, even on the correct picture size setting, people are still super-model thin on 1080/720 broadcasts. (The other choices just Zoom really tall to eliminate letterboxing. Not sure why anyone would even use them other than to avoid burn-in.)


So, is this stretchy picture normal with HD, or is it something with my set? Maybe just the nature of watching 16:9 on a 4:3 screen? Some sort of geometry issue - but one that stretches things the opposite direction for 480? Would upgrading to digital cable or HD package do anything for me? (As opposed to Over-Air HD?)


2. Improving standard cable picture quality. Again, I've got a regular cable connection without a box. The picture on some channels is pretty poor, particularly the local network stations. I understand it's never going to be fantastic, but would these improve if I move up to a digital cable (but non-HDTV) box?


3. Geometry problems. I've got some bowing inward from the top and the bottom, which I might be able to live with if I can't get that fixed. My bigger concern is the vertical - the sides of the picture are warped in and out at different points. I watch a lot of home improvement/home decorating shows (yeah, chick stuff), and the wavy walls and doorways are driving me nuts. If I can get that fixed with a service call or through the Service Menu myself, is it likely to stay stable? As some mentioned, the warping seemed to improve from Day 1 to Day 2, but after that it's stayed the same. Will any geometry fixes stick? I don't want to let the return window expire only to have it continue to shift.


4. Loving the Over Air HDTV picture, though sometimes it's too sharp? Not sure how to describe it, but it's really noticeable when watching late night talk shows. It almost looks like the host and guest are in front of a green screen, with too-sharp an edge between the people and the background. I've played with the Sharpness, Contrast, and Brightness levels, but nothing seems to change this - the people and even Jay's coffee cup still look like stickers pasted onto a background picture. Any suggestions on what setting I should change? Or do I just need to get used to HD?


Sorry, I know this is a lot of questions. I'm nearing 2 weeks into my 30-day return window with Best Buy, so need to figure out if I'm keeping this set or not. Thanks for any insight y'all can give me!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demon Slayer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes, I realize that all the geometry and color settings are different for each TV, but I was talking about the options submenu. This menu contains things like whether the TV is widescreen, and an option to load settings using the built-in USB port. I believe these options are the same for all the SlimFit TVs, and are only different if you're using a different Samsung TV.



I think you're right about the options submenu now that you've added this post.


My set is older, from the TX-N series and has a different SM from what's out there now, so I can't help.


Can any others help Demon Slayer with the Options submenu values?



PS-Please do invest in a calibration dvd. It really is an investment. It is the least expensive, most available tool for the masses that guarantees to deliver the best possible PQ, and to keep that PQ at its best year after year.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nunovyer Bidness* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Whew! Finally made it through all 62 pages of this thread - unfortunately this was AFTER I purchased the 27" Samsung TX-S2782HX. Overall it's not bad after a week and a half, but I've got some questions. I'm very new to the HD and the AVS Forum worlds, so please bear with me.



Nunovyer,


Welcome to AVS!










What a great post. It's so good when folks give a comprehensive "big picture" at the outset - it makes support that much easier, and more enjoyable.



> Quote:
> Here's my very minimalist setup:
> 
> -- The 2782 with built in HDTV tuner and 4:3 screen. I don't have a calibration DVD yet, but thanks to JustSC and others on this thread, I have my Custom settings pretty close to what's been recommended here.
> 
> -- Regular cable (not digital or HD, and no box) connected to the TV with the RF (coaxial?) cable.
> 
> -- Also a cheapo rabbit ear antenna for Over-the-Air channels. (Yeah, just one ear - thought it swiveled but nope, just went up and down until it snapped off.) I'll get a better one if I keep the TV, but since I'm in an apartment I don't know how many options I've got. But yeah, a two-eared antenna, definitely!
> 
> -- No speakers other than what's on the TV. Curse of the Apartment Dweller, Part 2.



On analog devices like crt sets, attributes like color and sharpness can tend to drift over time. Without a calibration dvd there's no way to perform the necessary annual or twice a year calibration to keep PQ at its best.


> Quote:
> Now for the questions:
> 
> 1. Do Over-the-Air 1080i or 720i channels seem stretched vertically (especially to those of you who have the same model)? So people are just a bit too tall and thin? All the HD channels do this to some degree. However, the same shows through cable or on the Over-Air 480i channels seem almost normal, but on closer inspection they're stretched the other way - just a tiny bit too wide. Not as noticeable as the vertical stretching on 1080/720, but it's there. I can see people and square or circle logos go from skinny to squat as I switch back and forth between OA and the cable channels.
> 
> 
> It's not a Picture Size setting as far as I can tell, since I can cycle through the options and find the obvious "correct" choice - everything else is pulled _extremely_ tall or wide. 16:9 is definitely the correct picture size for 1080/720, and Normal is the correct setting for 480. But, even on the correct picture size setting, people are still super-model thin on 1080/720 broadcasts. (The other choices just Zoom really tall to eliminate letterboxing. Not sure why anyone would even use them other than to avoid burn-in.)
> 
> 
> So, is this stretchy picture normal with HD, or is it something with my set? Maybe just the nature of watching 16:9 on a 4:3 screen? Some sort of geometry issue - but one that stretches things the opposite direction for 480? Would upgrading to digital cable or HD package do anything for me? (As opposed to Over-Air HD?)



This is tough to diagnose w/o seeing it. Your set delivers a standard 4:3 window for SD material, or for HD material that's been downscaled to SD. Your set also does vertical compression to deliver 16:9 material properly. But you are getting stretched content. Was your set brand new or open box? The symptoms you describe can easily result from a failed attempt to fix things in the Service Menu (SM) by a previous owner trying to resolve overscan. I would place a trouble call and get them out there to look at it before the 30 day return period expires. If they can't meet that then I'd return the set for another. Don't get stuck in a repair loop that takes you past your 30 days.



> Quote:
> 2. Improving standard cable picture quality. Again, I've got a regular cable connection without a box. The picture on some channels is pretty poor, particularly the local network stations. I understand it's never going to be fantastic, but would these improve if I move up to a digital cable (but non-HDTV) box?



I saw dramatic improvement after calibrating with Sound & Vision's Home Theater Tuneup. You will get better PQ with digital cable (on digital channels) but at a cost.



> Quote:
> 3. Geometry problems. I've got some bowing inward from the top and the bottom, which I might be able to live with if I can't get that fixed. My bigger concern is the vertical - the sides of the picture are warped in and out at different points. I watch a lot of home improvement/home decorating shows (yeah, chick stuff), and the wavy walls and doorways are driving me nuts. If I can get that fixed with a service call or through the Service Menu myself, is it likely to stay stable? As some mentioned, the warping seemed to improve from Day 1 to Day 2, but after that it's stayed the same. Will any geometry fixes stick? I don't want to let the return window expire only to have it continue to shift.



I'd also place a trouble call to get the bowing on the vertical axis fixed. Once fixed it pretty much holds. As I mentioned earlier, these things can drift a bit, but not usually past your ability to make adjustments.



> Quote:
> 4. Loving the Over Air HDTV picture, though sometimes it's too sharp? Not sure how to describe it, but it's really noticeable when watching late night talk shows. It almost looks like the host and guest are in front of a green screen, with too-sharp an edge between the people and the background. I've played with the Sharpness, Contrast, and Brightness levels, but nothing seems to change this - the people and even Jay's coffee cup still look like stickers pasted onto a background picture. Any suggestions on what setting I should change? Or do I just need to get used to HD?



This is the result of too much edge enhancement (Velocity Scan Modulation). Unfortunately, Samsung doesn't give you control over this in the user menu. You need to fix this in the SM, which is pretty easy.



> Quote:
> Sorry, I know this is a lot of questions. I'm nearing 2 weeks into my 30-day return window with Best Buy, so need to figure out if I'm keeping this set or not. Thanks for any insight y'all can give me!



Best of luck with the set. Fortunately for you, the 4:3 sets have fared much better than the widescreen slimfits. I've got a pre-slimfit 27" Samsung set and still love it.


Cheers!


----------



## trevorwong77

I bought in in Malaysia... the picture really not that clear and shaking when viewing nice national geographic show.. A bit regret to buy it. However, the thickness is really cutting adge. Price is way low than those so call LCD screen which design for DVD but not normaly TV show. I am not bias to expensive stuff, but the LCD is really marked up user's expenses way too high.


Damn, suamsung, i will never buy again. U can feel how dissapointed I am and enforce me to register to this forum.


----------



## Demon Slayer

Hey Nunovyer Bidness, you said you have a TX-S2782HX, but mine says TX-S2782H. Is that X on the end correct? I did a search on Samsung's site and there were zero results with the X at the end, so I think they're the same.


Could you do me a huge favor and check those options for me?


----------



## Nunovyer Bidness




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demon Slayer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey Nunovyer Bidness, you said you have a TX-S2782HX, but mine says TX-S2782H. Is that X on the end correct? I did a search on Samsung's site and there were zero results with the X at the end, so I think they're the same.
> 
> 
> Could you do me a huge favor and check those options for me?




Sorry for any confusion with the X at the end - not sure where that came from!


As to the Options sub menu, is this what you're after?

Anynet Enable: On

UNA: On

HDMI Number: 2

V-Chip: USA

Anynet OSD: Off

DDC Protect: On

EER Reset: (blank)

240 test pattern (blank)

Watch Dog: On

AGC_On/Off: Off

Shop Mode: Off

Screen Size 4:3: On

Downloadable RSS: On

WB Reset: Off

USB Download: Ready


Holler if you need more than this.


Now, are you noticing any "stretching" problems like I described in my question 1? A little too tall/thin when watching 1080i or 720i, and just a tiny bit too short/wide on a 480i channel?


----------



## Nunovyer Bidness




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is tough to diagnose w/o seeing it. Your set delivers a standard 4:3 window for SD material, or for HD material that's been downscaled to SD. Your set also does vertical compression to deliver 16:9 material properly. But you are getting stretched content. Was your set brand new or open box? The symptoms you describe can easily result from a failed attempt to fix things in the Service Menu (SM) by a previous owner trying to resolve overscan. I would place a trouble call and get them out there to look at it before the 30 day return period expires. If they can't meet that then I'd return the set for another. Don't get stuck in a repair loop that takes you past your 30 days.



Thanks, justsc. No, the set wasn't an open box. The best way I can describe the amount of stretching is to compare it to my computer monitor. Its native resolution is 1280 x 1024, but I don't like how small everything is on my 19" monitor. So I've got mine set at 1152 x 864, and things are _close_ to sqaure but just a little too thin. Again, noticeable with round objects and people's faces or full-length body size. On the monitor it's my choice, and I can switch back and forth if I want of course. Hopefully the service call will take care of this.


Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Ikabob

Thanks Justsc for monitoring this site. We are so lucky to have you answer all of our concerns so completely . I know I have said this before. The only thing better than this would be if you made "housecalls" . Thanks again! Ron


----------



## seedpws

I been through hell trying to get my 27" HD Panasonic TV I bought repaired from CC protection plan. What a hassle to get anything done. I will never buy another protection plan from them again. Well anyway they said my TV was too much to repair so they would just replace it. At CC they pick out a TV for you to have and if you don't like it then they will give you the money for store credit I guess. I paid $500 for the TV plus taxes and like $80 for the protection plan. TV was 13 months old when it broke on a 3 year plan. So I guess they are willing to give me a check back for the extra time left on the warranty and a new TV that is $549.99 right now.


The TV they are willing to give me is the Samsung 27" SlimFit HDTV (TXS2782H).

Should I try my luck with this TV or should I demand the store credit of $549 to use towards a LCD? I won't want to have to spend much more for a LCD but most shows and DVDs we watch in HD and are widescreen. Not sure what to do. Would be nice to not spend any extra money. Is the bowing still in the TV now and is it pretty bad? Can it be fixed?


So if you were me what would you do?


----------



## ImmortalfWd

Just had a service tech from Sammy come and look at my 3082. It needs to be replaced, they were going to replace all the inards, but the tube is burnt.


----------



## shaftr

My 3079WH has been nothing but trouble. My first problems included a high pitch noise, then it was discoloration in the top right. A tech came out and put in a new Flyback transformer and tried to fix the discoloration. It didn't work and now, along with those problems, the 16:9 mode cuts off some of the screen on the left & right. I'm waiting for the tech's report to be sent in so I can get a replacement. I think I'll upgrade to an LCD, b/c I've had nothing but bad luck with this slimfit.


----------



## doctorcisco

All,


Like several other posters, I've had issues with my TX-3079WH.


It always had some of the bowing issues, but I loved the picture quality, so I dealt with it. However, a month or so ago I started getting rainbow artifacts on the right side whenever the screen was black. Called Samsung for a warranty call, and was told we're out of the service area for their techs. (I live in the western suburbs of Chicago, mind you!) So they authorized a replacement from Circuit City.


To make a long story short ... the first replacement was flaky on HDMI. I'd get 4-5 seconds of picture, then 2-3 seconds of snow, endlessly repeating the cycle. I imagine it was a mismatch when the Comcast Cable Box (a Motorola) and the set were trying to negotiate HDMI. Swapped out the cable box, same issue. So I drove 80 miles round trip to get the only other replacement CC had in the Chicago area.


Replacement #2 had the same HDMI issue. Hooked up component so my wife and I could watch the ball game yesterday. The thing blew a transformer or a tube about 2 PM, and is now deader than a doornail.


I'm certain that both replacements were new stock, not open-box. Is this rate of bad out of the box typical for these sets? I'm trying to decide whether to try another replacement unit (and wait for CC to try to get one in, since they don't carry SlimFits any more), or take store credit toward something else.


Also ... if I end up with store credit, would anyone like to hit the CC website and tell me what's decent that would cost me $1000 or less? I have no clue what's what these days, my wife is at home recuperating from a surgery, and I'd really like to get this solved so she's not stuck sitting on the couch looking at the 20" NTSC set I brought up from the basement!


Thanks,

doc


----------



## Colin_A

On the rate of dead from the box thing, I'm on my second 3082WH now. My 1st one whined and had a thin rainbow on the top of the screen, now my second one, the right side of the picture has a purple hue to it... Now I'm in the process of getting a tech out here to look at it.


So, if I get to my 3rd set and like you still have problems, I'll be looking for other solutions as well.


----------



## Nunovyer Bidness




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is tough to diagnose w/o seeing it. Your set delivers a standard 4:3 window for SD material, or for HD material that's been downscaled to SD. Your set also does vertical compression to deliver 16:9 material properly. But you are getting stretched content. Was your set brand new or open box? The symptoms you describe can easily result from a failed attempt to fix things in the Service Menu (SM) by a previous owner trying to resolve overscan. I would place a trouble call and get them out there to look at it before the 30 day return period expires. If they can't meet that then I'd return the set for another. Don't get stuck in a repair loop that takes you past your 30 days.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nunovyer Bidness* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks, justsc. No, the set wasn't an open box. The best way I can describe the amount of stretching is to compare it to my computer monitor. Its native resolution is 1280 x 1024, but I don't like how small everything is on my 19" monitor. So I've got mine set at 1152 x 864, and things are _close_ to sqaure but just a little too thin. Again, noticeable with round objects and people's faces or full-length body size. On the monitor it's my choice, and I can switch back and forth if I want of course. Hopefully the service call will take care of this.



Well, Best Buy's sending a service person in two days, so we'll see what happens. Hopefully no more geometry giving me a screen with the sillohuette of an urn (or old-fashioned milk can, actually). Now, tell if this seems reasonable: the guy at Best Buy thought the too tall/thin thing on my OTA HD/16:9 channels was not the TV, but the stations. Since HD is a "new" thing, they're trying to work things out, and especially since they're also broadcasting in SD/4:3 they have to hit a compromise, which explains why the 4:3 stations (OTA and cable) are a touch too short/wide.







Whadda ya think?


----------



## shaftr

Put in a DVD and check it. I noticed my 16:9 problem when playing my Xbox 360 and it shows up on Cable & DVD as well.


I called Samsung to ask for a replacement and they said I haven't qualified, so I'd have to call the repairman again. I argued that this is pointless since he was just here on Thursday, so I called the repair place and we'll see what happens now. I wouldn't be surprised if he called Samsung himself and said I need a replacement.


----------



## Hawk777th

Seems like thers some more knowledgeble people on this thread so I thought id reask a previous ?. When theres a bright flash on screen it pulls in from the sides when its realy bright its like probly and inch on each side and screen size is changing with various levels of brightness I only notice this on my componet inputs. Is it somthing internal I asked my buddy he thought the picture might be out of range and that was doing it Im guessing power supply.


----------



## jhunterthompson

Hello. I recently bought a Samsung TX-S2782H.


I was wondering what the following means:

_800 lines horizontal resolution_


I have searched the forum, searched the web, and called Samsung but am unable to find a definitive answer as to what it means.Actually, now I am only more confused.


Can someone explain in a simple way if this TV will actually display a 1080i signal or if not. Is this really a HDTV in the "consumer" sense of the word rather then the technical sense.


I think if it like a change machine actually, If the TV will not do what it advertises it is like having a change machine that has a big sign that says it accept $1 and $5 and then a little note hidden away that says if you put in a five you only get $250 back.


Thank you all in advance.


----------



## aj3026

Hello,


I bought a 3082 about ten days ago from Best Buy.


This is my first experience with HDTV and HDMI.


I'm using both HDMI inputs, one from the Comcast DVR, one from the DVD player.


That's it.


The problem: After the TV has been on for at least an hour or so, the audio becomes out of sync with the video. Just slightly at first, and then it gets more pronounced. Turning the TV off and back on helps, but the problem returns, sooner than before.


Anyone else run into this or know of a fix?


Thanks!!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jhunterthompson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello. I recently bought a Samsung TX-S2782H.
> 
> 
> I was wondering what the following means:
> 
> _800 lines horizontal resolution_
> 
> 
> I have searched the forum, searched the web, and called Samsung but am unable to find a definitive answer as to what it means.Actually, now I am only more confused.
> 
> 
> Can someone explain in a simple way if this TV will actually display a 1080i signal or if not. Is this really a HDTV in the "consumer" sense of the word rather then the technical sense.
> 
> 
> I think if it like a change machine actually, If the TV will not do what it advertises it is like having a change machine that has a big sign that says it accept $1 and $5 and then a little note hidden away that says if you put in a five you only get $250 back.
> 
> 
> Thank you all in advance.



This is an HDTV. Samsung goes so far as to explain just how many lines of horizontal resolution the set shows. They say that there's a max of 800 (vertical lines running from left to right across the screen) which constitutes horizontal resolution. Vertically it's about 1080 (horizontal) lines.


This issue has been beaten to death numerous times on this and other forums. Even on my 34" Sony crt set (widescreen) there's only about 950 lines of horizontal resolution, and I get an incredible HD picture, better than my buddy's with a 45" 1080p LCD set.


It's your choice how to react to this info. I recommend going by picture quality rather than by advertised lines. Stick with whatever looks best and ignore the rest.


----------



## jhunterthompson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justsc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is an HDTV. Samsung goes so far as to explain just how many lines of horizontal resolution the set shows. They say that there's a max of 800 (vertical lines running from left to right across the screen) which constitutes horizontal resolution. Vertically it's about 1080 (horizontal) lines.




Thank You.


That is the type of explanation I was looking for.


----------



## seanv927

I am in need of some advice please!


I have owned my tv for or my store return deadline (45 days now) and I am going through major problems. The first problem was the rainbow effect. I wish i had this website weeks ago b/c i was googling the problem daily but got no answers on how to fix the rainbow issue. The repair man hit some code with the remote and adjusted something that not everyone can have access to!

the rainbow banding dissappeared but suddenly a loud high pitched noise started. i think its been going on before the repair man came. I have seen people state on this site that there is no known way to make the noise go away.\\


so i need help with how to deal with this. The repairman has already tried to make the highpitch go away by replacing the PCB. no good b/c the noise is still here. So do I go on trust that this tv can be fixed or demand that samsung give me a new tv...0r my money back? this noise is so loud. has anyone out there dealt with samsung about this noise that can't be fixed? will samsung just send me a new tv if i demand they do?


----------



## shaftr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seanv927* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am in need of some advice please!
> 
> 
> I have owned my tv for or my store return deadline (45 days now) and I am going through major problems. The first problem was the rainbow effect. I wish i had this website weeks ago b/c i was googling the problem daily but got no answers on how to fix the rainbow issue. The repair man hit some code with the remote and adjusted something that not everyone can have access to!
> 
> the rainbow banding dissappeared but suddenly a loud high pitched noise started. i think its been going on before the repair man came. I have seen people state on this site that there is no known way to make the noise go away.\\
> 
> 
> so i need help with how to deal with this. The repairman has already tried to make the highpitch go away by replacing the PCB. no good b/c the noise is still here. So do I go on trust that this tv can be fixed or demand that samsung give me a new tv...0r my money back? this noise is so loud. has anyone out there dealt with samsung about this noise that can't be fixed? will samsung just send me a new tv if i demand they do?



Yes, I have the same problems with my 3079WH. Discoloration in the top right corner and the high pitched noise. The noise comes and goes, but it does get quite loud. The repairman replaced the flyback transformer (I believe) and the noise returned after he left. I called Samsung again to ask for an exchange, but they said I don't qualify yet so I'll have to get it fixed again. I called the repair man, and he said he'd call Samsung. So, hopefully soon I'll be able to do a return. The problem is I think Samsung requires so many attempts to fix it before they approve an exchange. I plan on calling every few days and letting them know how I feel. There is no reason we should be stuck with TVs that don't function properly.


----------



## seanv927




shaftr said:


> Yikes i was afraid that they would demand more repair attempts. It isn't fair that they can make so many bad tv models for so many people. I will call a lot and tell them that nothing is fixing the problem...not even getting a new tv model is a quick fix!!


----------



## rubenmorenojr1

I just purchased the ts-t2782. It is a nice set. The only problem I notice is when it is on an HD channel that has the left and right verticle black bars. They seem a little wavy. Kind of like a vase shape. It is only a little noticable. Would the Sound & Vision Home Theater Tuneup or Avia help fix this problem?


Other than that, the only other thing is when the stupid TV stations have a widescreen show that still has the left and right black bars too along with the top and bottom black bars. I can get rid of the top and bottom bars by switching the picture mode, but then the picture stretches vertically and doesnt look as nice. So I end up stuck with a little screen surrounded by black bars. How come some widescreen shows take up the whole length of the TV while others are cut off? Is there a way to fix this?


Also, would a sony upconverting dvd VHS combo look better than a cheap Koss progressive scan DVD player?


Anyway, the picture looks nice! I love watching PBS and the nature shows! My daughter loves Qubo!


----------



## woudrew

New issue on my Sammy 30" slimfit TX-R3079WH I believe. Anytime I turn on or off I see faint horizontal white lines. Also when shutting off the picture goes off except for a Red dot dead center. The only noticable distortion of the picture is the source selection icon when changing is very distorted. Any thoughts on a possible cause/ solution?


----------



## shaftr




seanv927 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shaftr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yikes i was afraid that they would demand more repair attempts. It isn't fair that they can make so many bad tv models for so many people. I will call a lot and tell them that nothing is fixing the problem...not even getting a new tv model is a quick fix!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might try to bribe them by promising to upgrade to a Samsung LCD (which I will do).
Click to expand...


----------



## yearisyesterday

(((Note: I posted this earlier today on the LG 30fs4d board, and decided to put it up here too to hear from some Samsung owners. Any references to "this TV" refer to the LG 30" widescreen slim HDTV. Thanks in advance for your advice, and when this whole headache is over I will definitely try to make myself at least somewhat useful on these forums.)))


I have a question about this TV. I got it from Best Buy around New Years, and fairly soon afterward noticed a dark bar about 2" from the left side of the screen, running vertically across the entire screen, about 1" in width. Basically, that area of the screen is slightly darker than the rest; it's mostly noticeable when the screen is mostly white or when the camera is panning against a light-colored background. There are also similar blotches in other areas of the screen, but those are far less severe and really can only be seen in a pure white screen. Also, when the screen is very dark gray, the right segment (about the same percentage as would be covered by black bars in 4:3 aspect ratio) is noticeably brighter than the rest, but again this rarely becomes an issue. Unsure what the possible cause was, I kept quiet about it for a while; however, when I figured out I couldn't remove it, I went to Best Buy to have the TV replaced. They only had one in stock, and the delivery got delayed because of ice storms we were having. When they finally were able to deliver, they discovered that they had sold the only one by mistake, and they don't carry that TV anymore. They've offered me the Samsung, TX-S3082WH in exchange.


I've been reading this forum basically since I got the TV, but haven't posted until now since I hate to sign up for things, even if they're free. Anyway, my question basically boils down to, should I make the exchange? I've already agreed for them to come out this Friday, but they'll give me about 10 minutes to look at the new TV and see if it's worth it. I've heard of geometry issue with the Samsung; is it worth it to get rid of this dirty-looking picture? I'm a gamer, and a lot of games feature whiteout or camera pans...this problem really detracts from the impact of those effects. Also, what should I look for in the 10 minutes I have to make sure I get a good set for the Samsung?


Here are a list of my most important pros and cons for the LG:


Pros: *great sound from the speakers

*XD greatly increases sharpness in 480i/p images

*overall great picture quality, in my opinion

*very little noticeable geometry issues


Cons: *can't seem to adjust the brightness so that blacks aren't crushed, but whites aren't blinding (regardless of contrast setting)

*the dark stripe

*any bright images near the corners will be surrounded by a halo; this gets better as you move toward the center

*weird de-interlacing fragments on some PS2 games, leaving vertical stripes on anything flesh-toned

*had a loud buzzing for the first half-hour after I turned it on, but this got much better after a couple weeks


Will the Samsung be a fair trade? Should I keep the LG? Trading up to a more expensive model won't be an option, and my wife (who hates hearing about the problem) would kill me if I chose something like a smaller LCD instead. Thanks for all your help, and all the info that I've gleaned from your site over the past month!


P.S: Since I'm new here, I might not be posting in the best place. Please point me in a better direction if you want.


----------



## pennywise1982




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *woudrew* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> New issue on my Sammy 30" slimfit TX-R3079WH I believe. Anytime I turn on or off I see faint horizontal white lines. Also when shutting off the picture goes off except for a Red dot dead center. The only noticable distortion of the picture is the source selection icon when changing is very distorted. Any thoughts on a possible cause/ solution?




I'm afraid its the picture tube that is dying. I had a problem similar to yours and it got worse with time until it was unwatchable. The white lines became more and more visible and the picture became ''blurrier''. You should call Samsung for repair if your set is still under warranty.


Honestly, these Slimfit models are abysmal. I can't believe a company like Samsung would release a product with so much flaws. Isn't there any quality control in that company ??


I know for sure that my slimfit will be my last Samsung TV even with all the praise the Samsung LCDs seem to get around the Net. They won't get another penny from me.


----------



## seanv927




shaftr said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seanv927* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I might try to bribe them by promising to upgrade to a Samsung LCD (which I will do).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaftr,
> 
> If I call samsung and tell them that my tech repairman can't fix the problem with the high pitch sound, I can ask them to forget about sending me a new slimfit tx-s30b2wh and let me purchase an upgrade? I guess I can just say that sending me another model like the one I have is only going to cause more issues down the road. That is reason enoughto let me take this TV off their hands for good! anything you can suggest I say or what department to talk to? Basically, just request a manager, right?
Click to expand...


----------



## atpat




seanv927 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shaftr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> shaftr,
> 
> If I call samsung and tell them that my tech repairman can't fix the problem with the high pitch sound, I can ask them to forget about sending me a new slimfit tx-s30b2wh and let me purchase an upgrade? I guess I can just say that sending me another model like the one I have is only going to cause more issues down the road. That is reason enoughto let me take this TV off their hands for good! anything you can suggest I say or what department to talk to? Basically, just request a manager, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my experience with Samsung, they weren't receptive of my requests to upgrade to a different technology. They sent me two brand new Slimfits, defective out of the box. The only time they offered a different tech was when I told them I was fed up with the Slimfit and I demanded my money back. At that time they offered me a refurbished 30" LCD. I refused that and they ended up sending me a cheque for the total purchase price.
> 
> 
> The experience you have may be different. I've seen another post in this thread where someone upgraded to LCD and paid the difference. I think they handle every case on an individual basis.
> 
> 
> Good luck.
Click to expand...


----------



## jonjonjanson

I have the TX-R3079WH and Comcast cable. When I watch shows like 24 and Law and Order on the HD channels my picture is very dark at times. If there is someone of dark skin it is very hard to make out any pigment in his or her skin. All of my standard def channels look fine. Also I never have experienced this problem watching DVDs or playing video games. Is this a problem with comcast or with my television?


----------



## ChuloMan5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonjonjanson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have the TX-R3079WH and Comcast cable. When I watch shows like 24 and Law and Order on the HD channels my picture is very dark at times. If there is someone of dark skin it is very hard to make out any pigment in his or her skin. All of my standard def channels look fine. Also I never have experienced this problem watching DVDs or playing video games. Is this a problem with comcast or with my television?




I have Comcast cable and watch those shows and have no problem. How do you have the cable box hooked up to the TV? Just wondering if it's a Motorola box and if you've found solution for the DVI or HDMI output problem.


----------



## andydumi

Well my 3079 is officially getting replaced with a 3082. I was not able to let them let me upgrade to a DLP for extra money, they said all the different technlogies run off different lines and warranty plans, so you cant just cross exchange.

Well see how the 3082 works out, and I welcome the two HDMI inputs if nothing else.


----------



## shaftr




seanv927 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shaftr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> shaftr,
> 
> If I call samsung and tell them that my tech repairman can't fix the problem with the high pitch sound, I can ask them to forget about sending me a new slimfit tx-s30b2wh and let me purchase an upgrade? I guess I can just say that sending me another model like the one I have is only going to cause more issues down the road. That is reason enoughto let me take this TV off their hands for good! anything you can suggest I say or what department to talk to? Basically, just request a manager, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. I'm trying different tactics but I think it depends on who you get on the phone. Some people have been helpful, others not. I'm basing my information on what one of the people told me. I'm just going to keep pestering them until they let me exchange it at best buy and upgrade.
Click to expand...


----------



## infamous styles

need some opinions on what i should do. ive had my TX-R3079WH since july 2005. ive got a 3 year warranty through circuit city. i too am having similar problems with it. Geometry and there is a purple spot in the right hand corner of the tv. now this was an issue with me but i just said screw it and bought another tv (samsung plasma hp-S4253). i figured that i needed a tv and didnt want to be out of one for 3 weeks while its reparied. ive been reading a couple of your guy's posts about the "blacklist " for this tv. does anyone have any experience with circuit city warranties and how they usually work? now that i have the newer tv, i can afford to get this one fixed and be without it for a while. but if i could get a refund/credit to use towards another tv that would be fine too.


----------



## Colin_A

Just incase anyone was following my experience so far. I will be on my 3rd 3082WH...


Repair guy said I had the most perfect 3082 he'd ever seen as far as geometry goes, however the discoloration of reds is not fixable and it needs to be replaced. He described a very thin metal plate behind the glass that was somehow damaged and was causing it to happen. So much for nearly perfect geometry.










My experience with exchanging sets with circuit city have been very good, bring the reciept, manual, remote, and the set and they have no problem swapping it right over. This was in the standard 30 day policy though.


----------



## yearisyesterday

Just an update, they brought the Samsung by and at first I was really disappointed. Not only was the geometry off (it cuts off the bottom of the screen and underscans a lot from my PS2, plus there's some bowing at the bottom outside vertical edges), but it also exhibited the same minor problem with the dark area as the LG. I'm going to assume it has something to do with the area I'm living in, since there are no electronics near the TV aside from my DVD player and PS2.


Anyway, I eventually warmed up to the set, since the edges are a LOT less blurry than the LG, and the contrast ratio seems a lot more sane; everything else is pretty much the same. I'll be getting an Avia or DVE disc to fix the geometry. The only very minor thing that I don't really know how to fix is something that I noticed with my old SDTV and this one, but not the LG: whenever something white is on the screen, there will be faint ghost images of it trailing off to the right; a solid horizontal line will pretty much continue to the edge of the screen no matter where it's supposed to stop. Any suggestions which settings to adjust to fix that?


Also, the TV has blinked off and on a couple times, always while playing DVD's; is this something to be worried about? It turns off for just a split-second, and has done this a total of four times, seeming to be less and less frequent.


I'm a TERRIBLE decision-maker and waffler, so I can't ever seem to make a final choice between the two varieties. If I call Best Buy to reverse my decision AGAIN I think someone will kill me.


----------



## Atcguy21

Okay all! I've posted my problem here before. I finally got a call from Samsung about my 3082 replacement. They gave me two choices, they said I can either have Samsung send me a new TV to my house, or go to Best Buy where I bought it and exchange it. I asked them if I could upgrade to an LCD instead, they said it's totally up to Best Buy if they'll let me do that. I got a call from Best Buy with the exchange confirmation number, I can go to any Best Buy and give them that number with my old 3082 and get a new one. I'm going to definitely ask if I can get an LCD instead and just pay the difference. Best Buy is usually pretty good about that.


----------



## seanv927




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colin_A* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just incase anyone was following my experience so far. I will be on my 3rd 3082WH...
> 
> 
> Repair guy said I had the most perfect 3082 he'd ever seen as far as geometry goes, however the discoloration of reds is not fixable and it needs to be replaced. He described a very thin metal plate behind the glass that was somehow damaged and was causing it to happen. So much for nearly perfect geometry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My experience with exchanging sets with circuit city have been very good, bring the reciept, manual, remote, and the set and they have no problem swapping it right over. This was in the standard 30 day policy though.



on your third 3082?? Wow, that is something else. I talked to a man (an executive customer sales manager) at suamsung and he told me that samsung has no idea that the 3082 has so many problems. My problem has been a high pitch sound. How can they not know of the problems if there are people on their third tv set?? I'm getting my second tv in a few days and if this one has problems, i'm going to blow up


----------



## Colin_A

Heh, my 1st one had the whine and would sporadically (what would seem like) powering off and then back on in a 1/4 second... pretty scary to watch.


----------



## Nunovyer Bidness

Well, BB sent a repair guy out to work on the geometry issues on my 2782, and while he straightened out some of the warping on the edges of the screen, it was at the expense of the alignment in the middle of the picture! However, he decided it was a bad deflection board, so I was given the option to have that replaced or do an exchange. Since my return window closes in three days, I decided to return the set and shop for a 26" LCD. (More funds diverted from the future car down payment, but oh well.) Now we just have to settle on the LG 26LX1D vs. the Samsung LN2641D. If Samsung included a QAM tuner I think my mind would be made up.


Hopefully this little drama will be over soon, after a moment of silence for the dearly departed 20" RCA (1988-2007) whose passing started the whole thing. _"'E were a simple lad, not wot you'd call refined, but 'e knew 'is duty and 'e done it well..."_


Anyway thanks for all your help!


----------



## fleason




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aj3026* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> 
> I bought a 3082 about ten days ago from Best Buy.
> 
> 
> This is my first experience with HDTV and HDMI.
> 
> 
> I'm using both HDMI inputs, one from the Comcast DVR, one from the DVD player.
> 
> 
> That's it.
> 
> 
> The problem: After the TV has been on for at least an hour or so, the audio becomes out of sync with the video. Just slightly at first, and then it gets more pronounced. Turning the TV off and back on helps, but the problem returns, sooner than before.
> 
> 
> Anyone else run into this or know of a fix?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!



I have same problem.


Samsung recently warranty replaced my txr3079 with a txs3080. I have my DirecTV HD STB (H-10) attached with an HDMI cable. The longer the TV is on, the longer the visual (leading) audio delay becomes. Unplugging the TV for 30 seconds seems to reset the delay, but it builds again. After several hours, it is more than a half second. It is not only visually noticable, but if you turn the volume on both the TV and Receiver (optical from STB to Receiver) you can hear the delay echo. It is as if a bit bucket was filling up, and it only gets emptied when you turn the set off.


This audio delay was not a problem with the txr3079. (However, neither the txr3079 nor txs3080 are able to process a DD signal from the STB via HDMI.) Late at night, I like setting sleep and listening to only the TV speakers.


I would like to know if anyone else is having this problem before I call Samsung service. When I called on my previous TV they always cast aspersions on the DirecTV STB.


----------



## Unfettered




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Atcguy21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay all! I've posted my problem here before. I finally got a call from Samsung about my 3082 replacement. They gave me two choices, they said I can either have Samsung send me a new TV to my house, or go to Best Buy where I bought it and exchange it. I asked them if I could upgrade to an LCD instead, they said it's totally up to Best Buy if they'll let me do that. I got a call from Best Buy with the exchange confirmation number, I can go to any Best Buy and give them that number with my old 3082 and get a new one. I'm going to definitely ask if I can get an LCD instead and just pay the difference. Best Buy is usually pretty good about that.



I exchanged my Slimfit for an LCD at Best Buy as BB also allowed me a prorated warranty refund. I'd recommend anyone with extended warranties to check with the place they bought their sets. If I had allowed the exchange from Samsung without Best Buy in the loop, then my warranty money would have been gone.


----------



## shaftr

Did they take the cost of the TV you bought at what it is now or what it was when you purchased it?


----------



## yearisyesterday

Okay, I think I'm going to have to exchange this TV again, because it's been sporadically powering itself off for a split-second, sort of like a degaussing thing, but when it happens in the middle of a movie or game it can be really annoying. I've been looking at the Westinghouse 27" LCD (27W7) to replace it, or try again with another Samsung. I don't really feel like going back to the LG, since the sides aren't nearly as sharp and it's much harder to customize to my liking...plus, since mine was the last one, I don't want to get back a TV that's been carted around all over the place and maybe even installed on the showroom floor. I am very disappointed with my TV shopping experiences...it seems that you just can't get a quality product at under $1000. I can understand smaller screen size and all that, but I at least expect the TV to work right, no matter what I pay for it.


----------



## guybo

Samsung is really dragging thier feet on my replacement. The blinking off and on for a split second thing is not getting worse (it did for a while) but it is not getting better either- it's reached a plateau of suck. I think the prob I am having is the same that a lot of others here are having too.


The replacement has been autorized Samsung- where the hell is it?


----------



## yearisyesterday

So you're saying the blinking off is happening to you too, and that Samsung has confirmed that it isn't supposed to be happening? I just want to know because I don't think Best Buy believes me that my TV has anything wrong with it. I think they figure that, since I exchanged a defective TV from another brand for this, I'm just making stuff up. When I told them what was going on, they literally said "Ours doesn't do that." Then when I said I was starting to doubt the reliability of slim tube technology, they retorted that they hadn't received any complaints or returns whatsoever. Since I can't bring it there myself (don't have a car), it's rather tedious trying to get a replacement or a refund, and I haven't yet decided what to do.


It's a shame, because it's really a nice TV otherwise; the geometry aside from the initial overscan/underscan is pretty good except on the very edges, plus the TV seems to correct itself as it runs (unless that's just a lucky coincidence), and overall the geometry to me isn't as noticeable as the blurry edges on the LG were (besides, that stretched the picture on the edges as well, it just did it uniformly). I'm very hesitant to try to exchange this TV for a new one since the new one might have worse geometry; at the very least, I'm going to go down there and get a receipt for this transaction so that I can verify my warranty with Samsung if the problem worsens down the line. Does anybody know if I need anything else, such as the original packaging (the delivery guy used it to haul off my old TV)?


Who agrees with me that we as consumers shouldn't have to settle for a TV with defects such as this just because we can't afford a plasma? I grew up using "budget" TV's, and while the didn't have all the bells and whistles, they at least had a consistent picture and no noticeable defects out of the box. Now that the industry (TV for most, gaming for me) is pretty much forcing people to go HD, it seems like there isn't a single quality product in my price range.


----------



## fivestarav

Hello, all -


I've been reading up on the TX-S2782H for quite a while now. I kinda wanna get one. (I'm on a budget.) Anyhow, I just went to the Samsung website to do more pondering and noticed a model called the TX-S2779H with the word "NEW" next to it. The specs of the two look exactly the same except one of them has an extra HDMI input.


Am I missing something? What's the big difference between these two models, and is the 79H really the newer 27" model? Anyone know? Thanks.


----------



## rubenmorenojr1

I got the TX-S2782H. It is worth it. Great picture and an awsome tuner. If it breaks, you can probably get Samsung to replace it with a new TXT-2793 when they come out. So your not really missing out on anything. The 79H is the older model.


----------



## rubenmorenojr1

Hey! New samsung slimfit specs are on the samsung website!


----------



## rubenmorenojr1

Looks like they have a 20" slimfit now. As far as the other sizes go, it looks like they only added some connections (USB 1.1). I wonder if the geometry issues were resolved?


----------



## fivestarav

Hmmmmmm.....it looks like the new TX-T2793H will be available in April. Guess we'll find out then. Thanks!


----------



## Colin_A

WOW! Maybe the news ones won't have suck ass reliability!


----------



## mabris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ChuloMan5
> 
> I have a problem that I'm hoping someone can help me out with... I have the TV hooked up to my stereo and the audio coming through the stereo doesn't match up with the audio coming out of the TV's speakers. There is a lag in the stereo audio. I've tried a couple different wires but that didn't do anything. Any suggestions? Thanks.



I don't know if anyone replied yet to this, but there is an audio delay option in the service menu that should solve your problem.


----------



## Colin_A

It might help, but if it is fine to begin with, and then gets worse and worse I don't think a setting like that it going to fix it.


----------



## Ben N

I bought the 3082 a week ago at Best Buy. It seemed fine at first but then I noticed that in the upper left quadrant the color was off and it got worse to the point that anyone who was in that portion of the screen had green skin. It was a round spot near the top a little left of center. I called Samsung but they said they had never heard of the problem and promised to contact a repair place. Meanwhile I got fed up with it and in my reading aroudn ehre it seemed like a problem that might not be able to be fixed, so today I took it back to BB and got a different one. This one has the exact same problem!


Has anyone else had this problem? Is this just a normal color issue that I can adjust using the service menu (or even just the regular menu?)


If I go in to the service menu and bring up the test screens, the all red and all green test screens are faint in that area but the all blue test screen is perfect.


I had held off on buying this tv because of all the problems I had read about, but I took the plunge this week because the price was so good. Am I just asking for trouble and should take it back and get an lcd? Should I call Samsung again and get a tech out to look at it?


Thanks!


----------



## Colin_A

Are you sure its not something in your environment thats causing it? I've had two with different problems but 2 with the same exact problem, and in the same spot.


Do you have a speaker or any kind of appliance that might be causing it?


That being said, the tech will tell you that its a problem with the tube, and since Samsung doesn't sell just the tube, it needs to be replaced... if the 1st solution goes nowhere.


----------



## Ben N

See, this is why I need the internet. I swear I'm a smart guy and all, but why did it not occur to think about the Bose system sitting a few inches above that spot?


So I've unplugged it and the problem didn't immediately go away, but I'm going to let the tv rest for the night. Is there a way to get the tv to degauss or does it just do it every once in a while on its own?


The Bose makes sense because the problem didn't appear right away and on the first set I only started noticing it while watching a dvd which used the Bose while watching the regular tv wasn't hooked up yet.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colin_A* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you sure its not something in your environment thats causing it? I've had two with different problems but 2 with the same exact problem, and in the same spot.
> 
> 
> Do you have a speaker or any kind of appliance that might be causing it?
> 
> 
> That being said, the tech will tell you that its a problem with the tube, and since Samsung doesn't sell just the tube, it needs to be replaced... if the 1st solution goes nowhere.


----------



## yearisyesterday

If you have the same model as I do, it should degauss every time you turn it on. In fact, mine seems to sometimes feel the need to degauss while I'm in the middle of watching it; it's gone away for now, but if it comes back I'm returning it and spending a little extra on a cheap LCD. Anyway, I'd suggest turning it on and checking on it after a few hours.


----------



## kapali290




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lendl1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had the tv for approximately 3 weeks with great results (no geometry issues). However, just recently the tv has a buzzing sound coming from the back. Some days it is very low others it is relatively noticeable. Anyone else have this same problem? Is it something to worry about?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve




I recently bought a 30" slimfit (appox 4 months ago) luck for me I bought a service contract because my TV would not keep time or the audio output was not working. My other issue was a buzzing sound, CC blamed the noise on my cable company. CC came to my house to replace all the guts on the TV. When the tech was finishing up, with no cables or anything hooked up, my TV made the buzzing noise again. This time he diagnosed the problem as a BAD picture tube. So now I am waiting for Samsung to sent me a R.A. so I can reselect a new TV.

This time it will be a Panasonic or a Hitachi. The reason is I went to CC to pick up a Valentines gift, and the guy ahead of me was there to return his TV. I asked him why? he said it was his 3rd TV he was exchanging. What kind? It was a 40"Samsung LCD. An CC employee said "We cringe everytime a Samsung TV goes out the Door" . I think its safe to say Samsung has a few issues to work out. So this time no Samsung for me.


----------



## aesculanus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ben N* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> See, this is why I need the internet. I swear I'm a smart guy and all, but why did it not occur to think about the Bose system sitting a few inches above that spot?
> 
> 
> So I've unplugged it and the problem didn't immediately go away, but I'm going to let the tv rest for the night. Is there a way to get the tv to degauss or does it just do it every once in a while on its own?
> 
> 
> The Bose makes sense because the problem didn't appear right away and on the first set I only started noticing it while watching a dvd which used the Bose while watching the regular tv wasn't hooked up yet.



I still can't believe how many of Bose's computer and HT speakers aren't shielded. Just another reason to avoid them.


----------



## Ben N

So I unhooked the Bose and it seemed better (maybe just my imagination) but it was still there. So I went ahead and moved all the speakers to my basement (you should have seen the colors as I moved the subwoofer in front of the tv, it was pretty).


But the problem persisted.....


So I'm contemplating that maybe my chimney right next to the tv has some sort of magnetic thing going on, or something when all of the sudden it hits me like a ton of bricks. My son's favorite storage place for all his Magnetix? The drawer right under the tv.


Go ahead and laugh, but at least now the picture is perfect.


(For the childless, Magnetix are these rod magnets that are super strong that you can build cool stuff out of)


I had to tell the person who helped me load up the old tv and take it back to best buy and get the new tv in the house. I think she might hate me forever.


----------



## Colin_A

Haha, well, at least you can be glad that its something you were able to fix.


----------



## julio388

Pixelworks Announces Design Win with Samsung for New Bluejay' Co-Processor IC for Slim CRT Televisions

TUALATIN, Ore.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Pixelworks, Inc. (NASDAQXLW), an innovative provider of powerful video and pixel processing technology for advanced televisions and digital projectors, announced today that Samsung has chosen its new co-processor IC for two slim CRT television models. The PW9050L chip, codenamed Bluejay,' complements Pixelworks ImageProcessor ICs for advanced CRTs by introducing its proprietary Digital Horizontal Correction, or DHC, technology for digitally pre-processing video signals to eliminate distortion in slim CRTs.


Samsung Electronics recently introduced two new SlimFit CRT televisions featuring the PW9050L co-processor chip that use Samsung's innovative cathode-ray tube which reduces tube depth by more than 30 percent. The first two SlimFit widescreen models, measuring 29-inches and 32-inches diagonally, feature vibrant colors and crisp video images even in the corners where the scanning beam is at maximum deflection. Samsung selected the PW9050L because it overcomes a significant technical hurdle of picture uniformity through its unique DHC technology.


Samsung was able to accurately customize the deflection requirements using Pixelworks' DHC technology and integrated test patterns to perfect the image on any slim cathode ray tube. In addition, DHC technology uses unique algorithms to enhance brightness in the corners to enable even picture levels. The PW9050L chip is capable of operating at up to 120 Hz and handling 30-bit RGB input in advanced CRT systems for full high-definition support.


At Samsung we are continuing to drive innovations for CRTs which will continue to keep the technology competitive. Pixelworks' expertise in image shaping is what made the Bluejay chip possible and we believe these SlimFit CRT models offer the industry's best performance, said S.S. Lee, Vice President of Samsung's Projection and CRT Division.


We are excited about introducing the PW9050L chip because it represents a completely new approach to processing images in CRTs that can make slim CRTs perform at much higher level. A tier-one design win with a company of Samsung's stature provides further evidence of the value of our co-processor capability and strategy, said Hans Olsen, President and CEO of Pixelworks, Inc. The market for slim CRTs is projected to grow from less than 8 million units in 2006 to more than 35 million units in 2010 for a compounded annual growth rate exceeding 45 percent. With Bluejay and its unique DHC technology we see a new market potential for our products that can add incremental revenue in 2007 and beyond.


The PW9050L Co-Processor IC for slim CRT television applications is now in production. To learn more about these products, contact the Pixelworks sales office in your region. A list of contacts is available at www.pixelworks.com .


About Pixelworks, Inc.


Pixelworks, headquartered in Tualatin, Oregon, is an innovative provider of powerful video and pixel processing technology for manufacturers of advanced televisions and digital projectors. Pixelworks' flexible design architecture enables our unique technology to produce outstanding image quality in our customers' display products in a range of solutions including system-on-chip ICs, co-processor ICs and discrete chips. At design centers in Shanghai and San Jose, Pixelworks engineers relentlessly push pixel performance to new levels for leading manufacturers of consumer electronics and professional displays worldwide.


For more information, please visit the company's Web site at www.pixelworks.com .


Pixelworks® and DHC are trademarks of Pixelworks, Inc. SlimFit is the trademark of Samsung Electronics.


Safe Harbor Statement


This release contains statements that are forward-looking statements within the meaning of the Safe Harbor provisions of the federal Securities Litigation Reform Act of 1995. Such statements are based on current expectations, estimates and projections about the company's business. These statements are not guarantees of future performance and involve certain risks, uncertainties and assumptions that are difficult to predict. Actual results could vary materially from the description contained herein due to many factors including those described above and the following: changes in growth in the slim CRT market; changes in consumer confidence and spending, changes in customer ordering patterns or lead times; success in achieving operating efficiencies from our restructuring efforts; competitive factors, such as rival chip architectures, introduction or traction by competing designs, or pricing pressures; insufficient, excess or obsolete inventory and variations in inventory valuation; yield rates for the PW9050L, changes in regional demand for that product, non-acceptance of the DHC technology by other leading manufacturers; and other risk factors listed from time to time in the company's Securities and Exchange Commission filings.


The forward-looking statements we make today, speak as of today, and we do not undertake any obligation to update any such statements to reflect events or circumstances occurring after today. Please refer to our Annual Report on Form 10-K for the year ended December 31, 2005 and subsequent SEC filings for a description of factors that could cause actual results to differ materially from the preliminary results announced.


Contacts

Pixelworks, Inc.

Michael Yonker, 503-454-4515 (Investor Inquiries)
[email protected] 

Chris Bright, 503-454-1770 (Media Inquiries)
[email protected] 
www.pixelworks.com


----------



## julio388

So, the last technical hurdle inflicting slimfit crt has been solved. this overcomes a significant technical hurdle of picture uniformity through its unique DHC technology.


----------



## Colin_A

So... where are these TVs? I don't see a 32" model listed on the website...


----------



## julio388

32" is 30 and 29" is 27. They are counting the other 2 inches you don't see, inside the cabinet. European and asia and oversea uses these numbers.


----------



## Colin_A

Oh, OK, I see now.


----------



## fivestarav

So wait a minute. Are they saying that the PixelWorks chip:


A) Has been in the 27" TX-S2782H and TX-S2779H all along...


B) Will be in the 27" TX-S2782H and TX-S2779H from this point on...


or


C) Won't be in the 27" Slim-Fit until the new TX-T2793H drops in April?


----------



## julio388

when the new models hits the market on april and march 2007. hello, I hope this eliminate those terrible distortion plaguing slimfit.


----------



## masstch

Wow, what a thread! Nearly two years in the making!

So, here I am...my introduction to the SlimFit world happened two days ago when I went to Sam's (after looking at BB, CC, WW, and even BigK) trying to find a good picture on a CRT SDTV for around three hundred. I saw this Samsung picture and was blown away by it. This set was in the middle of a line of ten 37~42" Plasmas costing 1200+ each and the picture on this thing made them all look smokey and dull. The icing on the cake was the "open-box" pricing of $350. I just HAD to buy it and the fact that it was HDTV sealed the deal. I've just recently been buying components and setting up speakers for my HT and planning to get a bigscreen HDTV at some later date. I am a Happy Camper indeed...or at least I was until I googled for info and found this forum (!) and read the unhappy SlimFit Saga. Now, I have found none of the issues discussed here to be evident in my TV yet, but I don't feel truly confident after all that I've read.

The set is a TX-S2779H. This unit was sold to me as 'new' but I'm bettin it was a returned set. What is the opinion around here on keeping it (28 more days of easy return available). Yes, its working great so far, no geometry problems/guass issues/PQ problems BUT it must be quite old,eh?

I'm wondering if it WERE to start acting up, whats the likelihood of Samsung offering an U/G to another or newer model?

Any thoughts?


masstch


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So wait a minute. Are they saying that the PixelWorks chip:
> 
> 
> A) Has been in the 27" TX-S2782H and TX-S2779H all along...
> 
> 
> B) Will be in the 27" TX-S2782H and TX-S2779H from this point on...
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> C) Won't be in the 27" Slim-Fit until the new TX-T2793H drops in April?



More than likely C. The current models are getting discontinued, and stores have them on clearance/open box to get rid of them at low prices. So I am assuming the new TVs will have the new chip and hopefully much improved picture. Otherwise, by looking at the specs, not much has changed, except we now have a USB port added.



> Quote:
> I'm wondering if it WERE to start acting up, whats the likelihood of Samsung offering an U/G to another or newer model?
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> masstch



They are very willing to give you the latest one if there are problems with the old one. Our 3079 had issues so we are getting a new 3082 in the next couple pf days. If it acts up I will change it for a 93 in April/May.


----------



## yearisyesterday

Well, that's nice. Hopefully mine breaks down and I have to get it replaced.







Having fixed most of the geometry issues in the service menu, the only annoying thing left is horizontal lines that are visible near the edge of the screen (they disappear at the very edge where the slight blur occurs). It's not a big problem, but it can be annoying when somebody's face suddenly becomes pixellated because they're standing on the side of the picture.


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yearisyesterday* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, that's nice. Hopefully mine breaks down and I have to get it replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having fixed most of the geometry issues in the service menu, the only annoying thing left is horizontal lines that are visible near the edge of the screen (they disappear at the very edge where the slight blur occurs). It's not a big problem, but it can be annoying when somebody's face suddenly becomes pixellated because they're standing on the side of the picture.



I dont think thats going to change. These slimfits have very high resolution in the center 50% or so of the screen and then they get less and less resolution towards the edges. I think its just an inherent problem with tubes, nothing that can be fixed without going to some other technology. That being said I agree with you, when watching something on a ticker you can tell its sharper at the center than when it moves to the edge of the screen, and same with faces, they suddenly lose resolution when the camera pans across the face.

I am hoping to move to a DLP and retire the slimfit to the bedroom, where slight problems in terms of geometry should not make a difference.


----------



## Atcguy21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Atcguy21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay all! I've posted my problem here before. I finally got a call from Samsung about my 3082. 30" replacement. They gave me two choices, they said I can either have Samsung send me a new TV to my house, or go to Best Buy where I bought it and exchange it. I asked them if I could upgrade to an LCD instead, they said it's totally up to Best Buy if they'll let me do that. I got a call from Best Buy with the exchange confirmation number, I can go to any Best Buy and give them that number with my old 3082 and get a new one. I'm going to definitely ask if I can get an LCD instead and just pay the difference. Best Buy is usually pretty good about that.



Okay So Finally I took my 3082 to BB this Presidents Day (Monday). The manager did my exchange paperwork. I told him I wanted to buy a beter one and just pay the difference in price. He said yea, no problem. So I was like Heck yea! I looked thru the rows of Tv's. Ther was a Sony Wega,HD widescreen Tube TV 32" for like 999. I seriously considered it. But it looked really heavy, and it didn't have as many featues as the Samsung 3082 Slimfit such as two HDMI inputs. So I looked at the LCD TV's and found a Samsung. 32" HD Widewcreen. I went thru the features it had and looked at the back to see whatk ind of inputs/outputs it had. I really was starting to like this one. It had great picture I didn't notice any issues with it. Okay, to make a long story short. I got it. I bought a Samsung LCD HDTV 32" Model #LNS3251DX/X for $1299 Considering I paid $700 for the SLimfit, I thought this was a good upgrade. And they just let me pay the difference. I got this TV home, set it up and and WoW. I have Dishnetwork but I dont subscribe for HD channels. I bought an indoor amplified antenna. I live in the LA/Orange County area. and there are 60 HD/Digital TV channels being broadcast for free over the air. Its like better than basic cable! So Whenever I want to watch Prison Break or 24 or Heroes. I just switch it to the antenna and I have HD. There's even a music video channel and a cartoon network type channel called FUNimation. But this TV is great, U know when your watching a widescreen program then a commercial comes on that isn't widescreen so it puts black bars on the side on My old slimfit the picture was all wavy on the sides. But this LCD is PERFECTLY Straight. No problems at all.

it only has a 4000:1 contrast Ratio. I wish it 10,000:1 but its still a damn good picture. I'm very happy with this Tv. MY old Slimfit wouldn't keep the time, this new does, my Slimfit didn't have a headphone out jack. this one does. I need that because when my roomate goes to sleep early I can still watch great TV or play PS2 with my headphones on. I'm going to wait until the end of the year or beginning of next year to get a PS3 and can't wait to see that on HD. I need to get an HD Dvd Player First.


----------



## bakkaiwei

I have lost my original factory settings for the 720 and 1080 resolution can anyone help PM me your original settings???

I know the settings could be different. but at least it would not be that far off??

And it seems there is no service manual to purchase also. Does anyone know where i can get one other than ManualsParadise??


----------



## Thrillhouse17

I hope that this hasn't been asked yet...but this thread is now 60+ pages.


I'm thinking of getting one of these primarly for gaming. How does the image, at 1080i, fair? Are there overscan issues?


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Atcguy21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> But this LCD is PERFECTLY Straight. No problems at all.



LCDs are like computer monitors, there are absolutely no geometry problems, because all the pixels are perfectly aligned. This is normal. The loss compared to tubes though is in terms of brightness and contrast capabilities.


----------



## Atcguy21

Thanks for setting me straight Andy.


----------



## fivestarav

_"Pixelworks, Inc. (NASDAQXLW), an innovative provider of powerful video and pixel processing technology for advanced televisions and digital projectors, announced today that Samsung has chosen its new co-processor IC for two slim CRT television models."_


Does anyone know which two models will have the new "Bluejay" chip? The spec sheet for the upcoming 27" TX-T2793H makes no mention of it.


----------



## BoSoxMole

What are everyone's settings?


----------



## Colin_A




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BoSoxMole* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What are everyone's settings?



For what?


If it has anything to do with the PQ, then every set is different and our won't do you much good.


----------



## homerrulez

get calibration dvd, pop it in and you are good to go. Try these. Contrast at 60% less than full blast, sharpness about 85% less than full blast, and brightness about 70% minus from full blast







. Once you get those numbers, experiment from there by adding a couple and minusing a couple. Let your eye be the judge!


----------



## Colin_A

Wouldn't it just be easier to say:


contrast 40%

sharpness 15%

brightness 30%


----------



## seanv927

I have had the 3082 tv for under two months now. I have the loud, awfull pitch sound coming from it for weeks. The noise is so bad that I swear it MUST be the cause of my "ringing inthe ears." Everywhere I go now, I can hear a ringing sound that isn't coming from anywhere other than my own ears. It may be caused by anything, but I need to know something: anyone out there have this problem and think it is from the 3082 tv set? It is loud ebough to cause problems, but I don't want to worry about it coming from this TV until I get clues that others have this ringing in the ears and a bad Tv too!


----------



## Colin_A

My 1st 3082 had a nasty high pitch whine. I just returned it to circuit city, but you'll probably have to call samsung since you've had it more then 30 days.


I didn't get that ringing "syndrome" like you though, thats just wierd.


----------



## homerrulez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colin_A* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it just be easier to say:
> 
> 
> contrast 40%
> 
> sharpness 15%
> 
> brightness 30%




yes but i work in oposites!


you know girls are guys and guys are girls...wait nevermind!










since when do I ever makes thinsg easy?


----------



## Colin_A




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homerrulez* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> yes but i work in oposites!
> 
> 
> you know girls are guys and guys are girls...wait nevermind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since when do I ever makes thinsg easy?



Walking away...


----------



## AndreHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RandyWalters* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You really can't go by the way it looks in the stores - the signal is split to possibly dozens of sets and you don't know how good the raw feed is in the first place. When i was looking at 32" HD-ready TVs two years ago almost all of em looked less than perfect and some looked downright awful. The TV i ended up buying looked poor in the stores but when i hooked it up in my living room the picture was excellent. Had i gone by the picture quality i saw in stores i would not have bought anything.
> 
> 
> I would only buy a TV from a store with a good return policy so if it turns out to be crappy you can exchange it or get a refund and try a different brand.



I agree 100%. I tell this to people looking to buy an HDTV. When I was buying mine, the CRTs in the stores looked cloudier than the more expensive LCDs which looked RAZOR sharp. The LCDs were out of my price range, so I got the CRT FIGURING I was getting a HUGE drop down from the LCD. I got the TV home...hooked up the Monster component cables to the High Def cable box...wait a second







...went to the Discovery Channel High Def Theatre and watched some nature show (wildlife is THE BEST shows to have high def for), and it had the SAME razor-quality that I saw on the LCD! I couldn't believe it! Same glistening droplets of water, same high definition in the strands of fur...then I realized that the stores must have had a crappy connection due to the multiple tvs hooked up, or the intention was to make the more expensive LCDs appear better looking







! Now when I go to the stores, I never see a TV with a picture that appears that much clearer than mine, and in a lot of cases their WORSE because of the poor hookups the stores have! There was only ONE tv that I looked at and said "wow, that picture is a little clearer than mine". I was at Sears, and it was Sony 40" LCD that was playing a BLUE RAY disc. That I can honestly say was about 30% better quality. But that coulda been just because of the Blue-Ray disc quality, not the actual High Def channel signals. But 99.9% of the TVs in the stores had the same or worse picture clarity than my home-made connection. So yeah, NEVER go on the the picture quality from the store connections!


----------



## Lindon

We've owned the SlimFit TX-3079 for over one year now, and have been satisfied with it. However, recently intermittent clicking (interference?) sounds have been coming out of the speakers. Some forums have suggested that the HD cable box may be the problem. I've turned the box off, but the clicking sounds remain. Anyone else experiencing this problem with the SlimFit?


----------



## kfm423

I was eye balling a TX-S3082WH at BB yesterday and had a question. I also eventually planing on getting a PS3 and heard from somewhere that I wouldn't be able to play blu-ray discs via HDMI on this set? Is this true?


----------



## GebLX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kfm423* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I was eye balling a TX-S3082WH at BB yesterday and had a question. I also eventually planing on getting a PS3 and heard from somewhere that I wouldn't be able to play blu-ray discs via HDMI on this set? Is this true?



You should be able to, that is the whole purpose of HDMI so that you can play Blu-ray movies with no problems.


----------



## GebLX

The new Samsung SlimFit TVs are now on the main website, the TX-3092WH, TX-3093WH and TX-2793H. I'm guessing these are the models that use the new IC chip that was posted earlier to fix major issues. I think I'm going to wait until these, at least the two 30" models, hit the stores before deciding on what TV to upgrade too. Finally got a chance to hook-up my PS3 to a 37" LG TV, wasn't too impressed at all with the black level. If these TV turn out good, I'll be sticking with CRT for a little bit longer.


----------



## Lindon

Cable guy came to check out the clicking problem. It was fixed by disconnecting the power chord from the cable box for 10 seconds. Cause.......who knows, he said it could be anything from static electricity or installation of electronic dog fence next door. At least I'll know what to do if it happens again.


----------



## Libersolis

Guys I have totally screwed the geometry on my Samsung TX-S3082WH. I can't seem to get it to go back to the way it was ( I know I should have written it down) Does anyone have any factory settings for this TV or can you post your settings? I have only had this TV for about a week or so, so hopefully it isn't damaged for good. I havent messed with any colors, I just wanted to try and fix the massive geometry problems it came with out of box and now I have made it worse


----------



## yearisyesterday

I can't give you factory settings because there aren't any; it's different for every TV. However, I can help you try to get it to look the best you can. First, write down the settings now, because you could end up making it even worse. Then put on a test pattern utilizing a grid of straight lines from a calibration DVD. You want to focus on the center lines first, by adjusting bow and angle. Then, adjust H parabola and H trapezium until the left and right edges are straight. If the top and bottom ends of lines are off, adjust upper corner and low corner. Again, do the center first, because that's what's going to be most marred by incorrect geometry. Finally, you can adjust V-linearity and V SC if the distance between the lines is off on some part of the screen. After all that, fix things like V amp, V shift, H amp, H shift, and tilt so that the image is centered.


*Note: this is pretty much straight from the service manual. You can try somebody else's settings, but know that they will not be accurate for your TV. Also, you shouldn't try to adjust geometry without some sort of cross-hatch pattern unless you're strictly looking at overscan.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yearisyesterday* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I can't give you factory settings because there aren't any; it's different for every TV. However, I can help you try to get it to look the best you can. First, write down the settings now, because you could end up making it even worse. Then put on a test pattern utilizing a grid of straight lines from a calibration DVD. You want to focus on the center lines first, by adjusting bow and angle. Then, adjust H parabola and H trapezium until the left and right edges are straight. If the top and bottom ends of lines are off, adjust upper corner and low corner. Again, do the center first, because that's what's going to be most marred by incorrect geometry. Finally, you can adjust V-linearity and V SC if the distance between the lines is off on some part of the screen. After all that, fix things like V amp, V shift, H amp, H shift, and tilt so that the image is centered.
> 
> 
> *Note: this is pretty much straight from the service manual. You can try somebody else's settings, but know that they will not be accurate for your TV. Also, you shouldn't try to adjust geometry without some sort of cross-hatch pattern unless you're strictly looking at overscan.



Excellent post!!!










Cheers!


----------



## Libersolis

Thanks for the advice. What would be the best calibration CD and can I do it from an XBOX 360 DVD player? I just want to know I can get my TV back to half way decent, even though it had issues to begin with.


----------



## justsc

Depends on your level of experience with this. When I was a newbie I purchased Sound & Vision's Home Theater Tuneup and it did wonders for my Samsung set. I had to watch all my favorite dvds all over again as it seemed I had a new tv. Avia I'd say would be for those with a little more experience, and DVE for the most experienced. As you go up this ladder, the dvds provide less and less explanation as to what the test patterns do assuming a certain level of experience on the user's part. But I still use the Home Theater Tuneup quite often.


And, yes, it can be run from the XBOX 360 DVD Player.


----------



## Libersolis

Is this something that can be purchased anywhere or does it have to be ordered? I have heard some people refer to tune ups that come with DVD movies, but I am unsure if this would be a correct way to fix my problem.


----------



## seanv927




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lindon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> We've owned the SlimFit TX-3079 for over one year now, and have been satisfied with it. However, recently intermittent clicking (interference?) sounds have been coming out of the speakers. Some forums have suggested that the HD cable box may be the problem. I've turned the box off, but the clicking sounds remain. Anyone else experiencing this problem with the SlimFit?



Dude you are in trouble. My tv tarted with that sound, then progressed to a major high pitch wailing sound from hell. If that sound starts, dont even bother with a tv tech. argue with a manager until you get them to send you a new model. If that sound never develops, you are very lucky


----------



## Colin_A




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Libersolis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Guys I have totally screwed the geometry on my Samsung TX-S3082WH. I can't seem to get it to go back to the way it was ( I know I should have written it down) Does anyone have any factory settings for this TV or can you post your settings? I have only had this TV for about a week or so, so hopefully it isn't damaged for good. I havent messed with any colors, I just wanted to try and fix the massive geometry problems it came with out of box and now I have made it worse



With the advice the guys here have given you, you should definitly get it back to original/better condition then it was when you got it. Don't be afraid to take a lot of time tweaking it though, it took me quite a while to get it right.


Only thing I can add is to wait a while until the TV is up to temp before tweaking. I find that when I 1st turn mine on I notice its off, but then after it heats up its perfect again.


----------



## andydumi

We finally got the replacement 3082 for the 3079 with the purple corner.

Its been two months now since the TV went away... so its about time.


Looks great so far, some geometry issues, but a few hours today or tomorrow ought to fix that. Ill let you guys know how it turns out.

Also, is there a service manual for the 3082? The search did not turn up anything.


----------



## Colin_A

Two MONTHS you were without a TV because of a Samsung replacement?


----------



## andydumi

Yes. The service guys picked up the TV January 8th or so, they declared it unfixable about February 10th and i picked it up on Friday, otherwise they said they could not deliver for about 1-2 weeks more.


Now I have some questions about the new TV.


We have Comcast cable, and a Motorola 3416 DVR. Anyone know what the code is for the Samsung remote to control the Motorola cable box? I tried the manual recommended 064 for STB from Motorola with no success, probably due to the Comcast remote/branding.

//Update// I have managed to get the Sammy remote to control the Comcast Dvr by setting it up on the Cable button, with the Jerrold remote code 038. Its not perfect (the play/pause are mapped to the left/right/up/down navigation buttons, exit does not work, but its pretty close). 039 only does channels and the GI code does not work, nor do the Universal ones.


Also, when we hook up the cable box via HDMI, everything works just fine until I change the source input to anything and try to return to HDMI/Cable. Then the TV displays a brief second of "colored snow" and goes to "no signal message". So I either have to re power the TV or the cable box to get HDMI signal again. It seems like a handshake problem between the devices, any solutions? So far I hooked up the cable through component as the old TV was ....


Thanks.


----------



## Colin_A

Not to distract from his post, I have a quick question regarding teh deflection settings in the service menu.


My picture looks every so slightly like this: >== (the top left and bottom left bow up and down respectively.) Which settings should be used to try and correct this issue without distorting the rest of it too much?


Also, on the very edge of the right of the screen there is a significant gain in contrast (like its concentrated). Now, I know that this is a deflection issue since when I was playing with the settings initially, if I ran something in way far, or shifted the screen way far one way I could get a similar reaction from it. The only thing is now, the image is perfectly centered.


Any advise is welcome! thanks!


----------



## BoSoxMole




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colin_A* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For what?
> 
> 
> If it has anything to do with the PQ, then every set is different and our won't do you much good.



Gee, I don't know, your SlimFit TV?


And yes, not everyone has the same set. But it doesn't hurt to give your settings.


See, I got a calibration disc and I am having trouble with it. I just don't have the eye for it. My blacks are all messed up and it's pissing me off because I can't figure it out. At first I thought it was a discs fault, then I started to notice it A LOT.


Err, I'll just throw in the DVE and mess around with it for a few hours. It sucks because I don't have the color thing they give you, I lost it.


----------



## shaftr

Ugh, finally, finally I'll be getting a new tv. I pleaded with getting an upgrade to an LCD but they wouldn't allow it. So instead, I'll have a 3082 replace my 3079 and I can't say I'm happy about it. I will have 90 days to evaluate it once I get it, so hopefully any problems will crop up in those 3 months.


I guess I should be happy that I'm finally getting an exchange, but I'm scared to death of another Slimfit model.


----------



## Jarrod_38

I'm a proud owner of a new Samsung SlimFit 30". The model number is TX-S3082WH .


----------



## guybo

Samsung support is horrible. I would not recommend anyone buy a Samsung Slimfit TV. I started having probs 2 months ago and since then I have been lied to about call backs, return emails and product warranty details.


Samasung support has used delay tactics such as keeping me on hold for 80 minutes (yes- that's right), saying they will retunr the call and not doing it.


My TV still blinks every 30 minutes or so and Samasung does not want to honor the warranty. At this point I am looking for my money back. I am going to buy a Sony. Slimfit TV's are **** and Samsung's product support is worse than any other product that I have ever had to use a warranty on.
Do not buy this product


If you have to use the warranty- Do not trust this company and force the issue.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Libersolis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is this something that can be purchased anywhere or does it have to be ordered? I have heard some people refer to tune ups that come with DVD movies, but I am unsure if this would be a correct way to fix my problem.



Any of these can be ordered from Amazon.com.


I don't mess with the calibrators that come with certain movies becuase they are set-up for just making that particular movie look good. Using a more generic calibration disc allows you to get your set aligned with NTSC standards.


----------



## masstch

I have to admit I bailed(!) I've had my SlimFit for only a few weeks and was very impressed with it's pQ. All the threads I've been reading have made me worry that it would crap out and the reports re: CS are scary. Then last week it started turning green...I fiddled with cables (HDMI) and settings and receiver (Onk674).etc..

Sams said 'bring it back' and they had a killer deal on a 1080P LCD so I jumped on it. Sorry for being a traitor, but it just seemed the right time to go.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guybo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Samsung support is horrible. I would not recommend anyone buy a Samsung Slimfit TV. I started having probs 2 months ago and since then I have been lied to about call backs, return emails and product warranty details.
> 
> 
> Samasung support has used delay tactics such as keeping me on hold for 80 minutes (yes- that's right), saying they will retunr the call and not doing it.
> 
> 
> My TV still blinks every 30 minutes or so and Samasung does not want to honor the warranty. At this point I am looking for my money back. I am going to buy a Sony. Slimfit TV's are **** and Samsung's product support is worse than any other product that I have ever had to use a warranty on.
> Do not buy this product
> 
> 
> If you have to use the warranty- Do not trust this company and force the issue.



If I were in your shoes and felt as strongly as you appear to, I'd be sure to contact the Better Business Bureau and report this story. Once done I'd contact Samsung one more time and let them know you've made this contact.


----------



## seanv927




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shaftr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ugh, finally, finally I'll be getting a new tv. I pleaded with getting an upgrade to an LCD but they wouldn't allow it. So instead, I'll have a 3082 replace my 3079 and I can't say I'm happy about it. I will have 90 days to evaluate it once I get it, so hopefully any problems will crop up in those 3 months.
> 
> 
> I guess I should be happy that I'm finally getting an exchange, but I'm scared to death of another Slimfit model.




Sorry to hear that you couldn't upgrade. You were the one who told me that I shoul ddemand an upgrade, and I did. I amgetting the LN S3251D LCD. they did charge me $350. I am pissed about that, though. I demanded it be a free upgrade. Bascially, my SECOND 3082 slimfit has issues too! its weird, but the issues kinda stopped. The high pitch sound startef after the second day. thats when i called and demanded an upgrade. I jesty demanded to speak with a executive customer care manager. why didn;t they let you upgrade?


----------



## shaftr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seanv927* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that you couldn't upgrade. You were the one who told me that I shoul ddemand an upgrade, and I did. I amgetting the LN S3251D LCD. they did charge me $350. I am pissed about that, though. I demanded it be a free upgrade. Bascially, my SECOND 3082 slimfit has issues too! its weird, but the issues kinda stopped. The high pitch sound startef after the second day. thats when i called and demanded an upgrade. I jesty demanded to speak with a executive customer care manager. why didn;t they let you upgrade?



Are you serious? Well, I just got my 3082 so I have 90 days until that warranty goes out. I'm having a little bit of geometry issues with the 3082, the bottomline on ESPN is slightly cut off, I think I"ll go into the menu and see what I can do.


----------



## seanv927




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shaftr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Well, I just got my 3082 so I have 90 days until that warranty goes out. I'm having a little bit of geometry issues with the 3082, the bottomline on ESPN is slightly cut off, I think I"ll go into the menu and see what I can do.



Most 3082 have "ticker" problems like that; mine did too. you can adjust it with the tilt option. if you really wanted an upgrade, I suggest telling a manager that your new tv has issues like i did. I was truthfull about the issues, but the point is i showed them i was so angry that they had to just send me a new model or let me upgrade. i was furious when they said that a tech had to come out again. I told them that many people have the high pitch issue and no tech can fix it. so if you have issues on this set, just really let them know what it is costing you.


----------



## shaftr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seanv927* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Most 3082 have "ticker" problems like that; mine did too. you can adjust it with the tilt option. if you really wanted an upgrade, I suggest telling a manager that your new tv has issues like i did. I was truthfull about the issues, but the point is i showed them i was so angry that they had to just send me a new model or let me upgrade. i was furious when they said that a tech had to come out again. I told them that many people have the high pitch issue and no tech can fix it. so if you have issues on this set, just really let them know what it is costing you.



I fixed the problems with the screen cut off, now I have 3 months to see if anything else goes wrong with it.


----------



## maxy2889

Hey everyone! I currently own a Samsung TX-S3082WH Slim Fit HDTV 30" and besides the "bow-like" vertical and horizontal lines on the edges that everyone complains about (this is the least of my problems), I have terrible magnetization issues with this television set unfortunately. When I first got the set, I had not removed my speaker system and two of the speakers which were close to the set magnetized the corners of the television and ever since then the upper left corner has a red tint and the upper right corner a yellow-green tint. I have tried using kitchen magnets, EVEN A DEGAUSSING COIL WHICH I BOUGHT FROM A RELIABLE TV REPAIR SHOP, but nothing seems to work, even the degauss coil, which is almost guaranteed to repair any magnetization. Any suggestions on how I could possibly get rid of this discolorization and magnetization of my television set ONCE AND FOR ALL without returning the television????? Thanks!


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxy2889* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I currently own a Samsung TX-S3082WH Slim Fit HDTV 30" and besides the "bow-like" vertical and horizontal lines on the edges that everyone complains about (this is the least of my problems), I have terrible magnetization issues with this television set unfortunately. When I first got the set, I had not removed my speaker system and two of the speakers which were close to the set magnetized the corners of the television and ever since then the upper left corner has a red tint and the upper right corner a yellow-green tint. I have tried using kitchen magnets, EVEN A DEGAUSSING COIL WHICH I BOUGHT FROM A RELIABLE TV REPAIR SHOP, but nothing seems to work, even the degauss coil, which is almost guaranteed to repair any magnetization. Any suggestions on how I could possibly get rid of this discolorization and magnetization of my television set ONCE AND FOR ALL without returning the television????? Thanks!



Our slimfit had a green corner that kept growing, they said it was unfixable (power supply and board issues) and they gave us a replacement. I would wait til about April/May if you can bear it and get it replaced with the 3093 thats coming out. Its rumored to carry a new chip that should fix many of the bowing issues we are having.


----------



## Colin_A

Well, I just got my 3082W replacement (number 3) and so far it looks OK, but I've got about 99 hours of break in left, lol.


One thing I can say, of the 3 I had, all of them had completely different geometry and color characteristics when compared to either of the other 2.


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colin_A* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I just got my 3082W replacement (number 3) and so far it looks OK, but I've got about 99 hours of break in left, lol.
> 
> 
> One thing I can say, of the 3 I had, all of them had completely different geometry and color characteristics when compared to either of the other 2.



Ive been leaving ours on when I leave in the morning and it just runs on an HD channel for 8-12 hours a day. Its looking good so far and I think the 100 hour mark has passed.


----------



## Colin_A

Heh, I'm in hour 3 and I see a purple upper right corner emerging pretty clearly.


If it doesn't somehow go away, I'm done with these stupid sets. I'll just find something else.


----------



## seanv927




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Colin_A* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Heh, I'm in hour 3 and I see a purple upper right corner emerging pretty clearly.
> 
> 
> If it doesn't somehow go away, I'm done with these stupid sets. I'll just find something else.



Get rid of the set now!! man, if you don't, in a year or more you will find yourself with more problems. Then you will be stuck


----------



## lotusson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Our slimfit had a green corner that kept growing, they said it was unfixable (power supply and board issues) and they gave us a replacement. I would wait til about April/May if you can bear it and get it replaced with the 3093 thats coming out. Its rumored to carry a new chip that should fix many of the bowing issues we are having.



Is there any additional information about the 3093?


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lotusson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there any additional information about the 3093?



Only what available here.

http://www.samsung.com/Products/TV/S...3093WHXXAA.asp 


It seems to only add USB 1.1 to the current 82, but there were some announcements at CES as to a new, better chip for Slimfit TVs that would appear in this year's 2 models (the 30 inch and 27 inch are the 2 new models).

Officially we dont know if its in there, but we will see in April when these show up how the image and quality is.


----------



## lotusson

Looks like it could be an amazing TV. I hope it's not plagued with problems like the other Slimfits.


----------



## maxy2889

So there is no way to fix my problem guys??


----------



## Vegeta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lotusson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there any additional information about the 3093?



The current known info about the new model Slimfits with the new co-processor is as follows.




> Quote:
> *Pixelworks Announces Design Win with Samsung for New 'Bluejay' Co-Processor IC for Slim CRT Televisions*
> *Tuesday February 20, 4:05 pm ET*
> 
> 
> TUALATIN, Ore.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Pixelworks, Inc. (NASDAQXLW - News), an innovative provider of powerful video and pixel processing technology for advanced televisions and digital projectors, announced today that Samsung has chosen its *new co-processor* IC for two slim CRT television models. The PW9050L chip, codenamed 'Bluejay,' complements Pixelworks ImageProcessor ICs for advanced CRTs by introducing its proprietary Digital Horizontal Correction, or DHC(TM), technology for digitally pre-processing video signals to *eliminate distortion in slim CRTs.*
> 
> 
> Samsung Electronics recently introduced two new SlimFit(TM) CRT televisions featuring the PW9050L co-processor chip that use Samsung's innovative cathode-ray tube which reduces tube depth by more than 30 percent. The first two SlimFit widescreen models, measuring 29-inches and 32-inches diagonally, feature *vibrant colors and crisp video images even in the corners where the scanning beam is at maximum deflection.* Samsung selected the PW9050L because it overcomes a significant technical hurdle of picture uniformity through its unique DHC technology.
> 
> 
> Samsung was able to *accurately customize the deflection requirements using Pixelworks' DHC technology and integrated test patterns to perfect the image on any slim cathode ray tube.* In addition, DHC technology uses unique algorithms to *enhance brightness in the corners to enable even picture levels.* The PW9050L chip is capable of operating at up to 120 Hz and handling 30-bit RGB input in advanced CRT systems for full high-definition support.
> 
> 
> "At Samsung we are continuing to drive innovations for CRTs which will continue to keep the technology competitive. Pixelworks' expertise in image shaping is what made the Bluejay chip possible and we believe these SlimFit CRT models offer the industry's best performance," said S.S. Lee, Vice President of Samsung's Projection and CRT Division.
> 
> 
> "We are excited about introducing the PW9050L chip because it represents a completely new approach to processing images in CRTs that can make slim CRTs perform at much higher level. A tier-one design win with a company of Samsung's stature provides further evidence of the value of our co-processor capability and strategy," said Hans Olsen, President and CEO of Pixelworks, Inc. "The market for slim CRTs is projected to grow from less than 8 million units in 2006 to more than 35 million units in 2010 for a compounded annual growth rate exceeding 45 percent. With Bluejay and its unique DHC technology we see a new market potential for our products that can add incremental revenue in 2007 and beyond."
> 
> 
> The PW9050L Co-Processor IC for slim CRT television applications is now in production. To learn more about these products, contact the Pixelworks sales office in your region. A list of contacts is available at www.pixelworks.com .



Source: http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/070220/20070220006305.html?.v=1 


Lets just hope the new Slimfits live up to the expectations of this article!


----------



## lotusson

I hope so. The technology sounds amazing. Only one more month left to wait! I wonder how much it's going to cost.


----------



## MCalvert1

Does anyone know if the ATSC tuner built into the new Slimfit models will be the same as the one in the H260F STB? Perfect or not, it's the only thing that's allowed me to watch OTA HDTV without constant flubs and hiccups in the picture and audio where I live. Do any of the existing Slimfits or Samsung LCDs use this same "5th Gen" tuner? Thanks.


MjC


----------



## rubenmorenojr1

Good question. Anybody know the answer?


----------



## MCalvert1

Amazon sent me an email saying the 3093 is due to ship between April 2 and 6. Subject to change of course, but that's not too far off.


MjC


----------



## Unfettered




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Atcguy21* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay So Finally I took my 3082 to BB this Presidents Day (Monday). The manager did my exchange paperwork. I told him I wanted to buy a beter one and just pay the difference in price. He said yea, no problem. So I was like Heck yea! I looked thru the rows of Tv's. Ther was a Sony Wega,HD widescreen Tube TV 32" for like 999. I seriously considered it. But it looked really heavy, and it didn't have as many featues as the Samsung 3082 Slimfit such as two HDMI inputs. So I looked at the LCD TV's and found a Samsung. 32" HD Widewcreen. I went thru the features it had and looked at the back to see whatk ind of inputs/outputs it had. I really was starting to like this one. It had great picture I didn't notice any issues with it. Okay, to make a long story short. I got it. I bought a Samsung LCD HDTV 32" Model #LNS3251DX/X for $1299 Considering I paid $700 for the SLimfit, I thought this was a good upgrade. And they just let me pay the difference. I got this TV home, set it up and and WoW. I have Dishnetwork but I dont subscribe for HD channels. I bought an indoor amplified antenna. I live in the LA/Orange County area. and there are 60 HD/Digital TV channels being broadcast for free over the air. Its like better than basic cable! So Whenever I want to watch Prison Break or 24 or Heroes. I just switch it to the antenna and I have HD. There's even a music video channel and a cartoon network type channel called FUNimation. But this TV is great, U know when your watching a widescreen program then a commercial comes on that isn't widescreen so it puts black bars on the side on My old slimfit the picture was all wavy on the sides. But this LCD is PERFECTLY Straight. No problems at all.
> 
> it only has a 4000:1 contrast Ratio. I wish it 10,000:1 but its still a damn good picture. I'm very happy with this Tv. MY old Slimfit wouldn't keep the time, this new does, my Slimfit didn't have a headphone out jack. this one does. I need that because when my roomate goes to sleep early I can still watch great TV or play PS2 with my headphones on. I'm going to wait until the end of the year or beginning of next year to get a PS3 and can't wait to see that on HD. I need to get an HD Dvd Player First.




I did exactly the same thing and got exactly the same set...Night and day difference. I know the technology is different, but the PQ (especially in a basement room) is excellent. The slim-fit was the worst set I've ever had.....


But my experience with Samsung's Customer Service was excellent, no problems and they were very prompt in working to get my set replaced. They were even the ones to suggest that BB could exchange it quicker.


----------



## Unfettered




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maxy2889* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I currently own a Samsung TX-S3082WH Slim Fit HDTV 30" and besides the "bow-like" vertical and horizontal lines on the edges that everyone complains about (this is the least of my problems), I have terrible magnetization issues with this television set unfortunately. When I first got the set, I had not removed my speaker system and two of the speakers which were close to the set magnetized the corners of the television and ever since then the upper left corner has a red tint and the upper right corner a yellow-green tint. I have tried using kitchen magnets, EVEN A DEGAUSSING COIL WHICH I BOUGHT FROM A RELIABLE TV REPAIR SHOP, but nothing seems to work, even the degauss coil, which is almost guaranteed to repair any magnetization. Any suggestions on how I could possibly get rid of this discolorization and magnetization of my television set ONCE AND FOR ALL without returning the television????? Thanks!



If you haven't had the set long..take it back. If you bought an extended warranty, call your service provider or selling dealer. Those are some of the issues that these sets seem to have....and mine were unrepairable.


----------



## pepperpot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *seanv927* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have had the 3082 tv for under two months now. I have the loud, awfull pitch sound coming from it for weeks. The noise is so bad that I swear it MUST be the cause of my "ringing inthe ears." Everywhere I go now, I can hear a ringing sound that isn't coming from anywhere other than my own ears. It may be caused by anything, but I need to know something: anyone out there have this problem and think it is from the 3082 tv set? It is loud ebough to cause problems, but I don't want to worry about it coming from this TV until I get clues that others have this ringing in the ears and a bad Tv too!



Strange you ask this. We've had our 3082 since 8/05 without a problem. Last night and again tonight I started hearing a high=pitched low tone about every two seconds and most notable on mute. Thought the sound was coming from somewhere in our kitchen. On mute it's coming right from the screen and not the back. Out of warranty, but yours is not. This is weird. Yours so new and ours just beyond 1 1/2 years. Tomorrow plan to unplug the set for about 15 mins to see if it goes away and pray that it doesn't get worse. Not bad now since it's so soft and my wife is hard of hearing. Keep me posted and I will too.


----------



## guybo

Yeah, I could contact the BBB but it won't do any good. The best way in my experience anyway, to deal with a company with tech and customer support as bad as Samsung's is to post it online and help other people not make the same mistake I made.


I say don't buy Samsung because the support is just THAT BAD. Remember- you buy the product and the support behind it.


----------



## pepperpot

Unplugged set for a couple of hours, vacuumed vents, etc. Plugged in and it's been on for seven hours and soft beebing sound is not there. Knocking on wood here.


----------



## radiohokie

Hi all - just wanted to give my two cents. I purchased a TX-R3079WH in August 2005. I was very happy with the tv until 03-16-07 when it would not turn on at all. I had not had any major problems in the previous year and a half or so (unlike many others in this thread). I did have some minor color discoloration at the corners (only visible on grey screen) and wavy edges on 4:3 content. Neither problem was a big deal for me. However, the not powering on is, of course.


I went to turn it on in the morning (was working perfectly the night before), and I heard the sound like the tube was coming on - but then nothing. No electronic chime, no LED, no picture. Since, it has given no response. I kept it unplugged for a day without any change. Of course, the warranty period is up (only the tube is still under warranty).


I called a local repair shop and was told it is almost definitely the power supply and deflection board which needs to be replaced ($250 for parts). I originally thought the tv would be worth repairing as it was a CRT, and it should have quite a long lifespan. Then I came across this forum and had major doubts.


I have written a letter to the higher ups at Samsung, hoping they extend warrant protection on the SlimFit models as there are obviously major design defects in the sets. Also, the introduction of the new 'Bluejay' chip models is an admission that the old slim CRT technology is seriously flawed! The number of issues people have had is actually amazing to me. I didn't realize I had one of the "better" sets. I'll update with any new info I receive.


Also, I was wondering if any experts could tell me the likelihood that the problem is actually a bad fuse. I read another post (#1798) where this was the case. I am not an electronics expert at all unfortunately, so I am wondering if this would be somewhat easy for me to examine on my own? It would be a shame to trash the tv over a blown fuse.


Further, I did not realize this until reading the manual a couple of days ago - but there was a sign that my tv had a problem all along. The standby LED would illuminate when the tv was ON and turn off when the set went OFF (opposite of normal). I can't believe I didn't notice this sooner. Has anyone experienced this problem - or have an idea what that could mean? Thanks in advance for any help. Good luck to all.


----------



## shaftr

I'm noticing a redish/purple tint on the top corner of my new 3082 (which replaced my broken 3079). It only shows up on white/light grey, but my "new" warranty has about 2.5 months left. I'm going to wait until after the release of the bluejay chip ones and call and ask for a replacement.


----------



## l3ftonm3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shaftr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm noticing a redish/purple tint on the top corner of my new 3082 (which replaced my broken 3079). It only shows up on white/light grey, but my "new" warranty has about 2.5 months left. I'm going to wait until after the release of the bluejay chip ones and call and ask for a replacement.




Im starting to notice this also on my 3082 which I picked up last summer. I picked it up from PC Richard so im hoping they can help me out.


----------



## jeremy566

I Just got this tv for my parents for there bedroom samsung TXS3079WHX/XAA i want to now if anyone recommends any good settings for this tv








Thank you


----------



## tboygm97

hello 2all.i'm thinking of buying the 27 inch non hd model txs-2783 which now has the built in atsc tuner.i like the pq, not really big on the bowing defect.its on sale this week at ccity for 360 plus tax.any inputs if greatly appreciated.tnx


----------



## zrdb

All I can tell you that if the model has "slimfit" in it you're more than likely going to have distortion problems.


----------



## jeremy566

does anyone have settings for it


----------



## tborton

Has anyone had any luck getting the TXR3079WH to display a VGA signal from a laptop? I have a Gateway with and ATI Xpress 200M graphics card and a vga-to-component cable, but I can't get the TV to display anything. I have worked for several hours. Has anyone gotten this to work for this TV?


----------



## rubenmorenojr1

I love my TXS-2782. I ran a RG6 cable up to the attic and attached a HDTVa antenna and it worked wonders.


----------



## lotusson

Any new info on the TX-T3093WH, like a release date (since it is supposed to be released next month) or impressions?

http://www.samsung.com/Products/TV/S...3093WHXXAA.asp 


Also, considering the history of the Slimfits, do you think it would be wise to purchase a three year warranty?


----------



## joegaff76

OK, first time poster. I just purchased my 3rd Slimfit TXS3082WHX and I LOVE THESE TVS!!! OK, the Black Bars on 4:3 are a bit wavy (hardly at all). Luckily all three do not have rainbows, blotchy colors, geometry probs (with the exception of a SLIGHT bow in the black bars).


Also, my Father is an Electrical Engineer and used to own his very own Television Repair Shop (for over 50 years, family owned in Pomona, NJ) and these TVs DO DISPLAY 720P!!! Do not be fooled, CRT Monitors (such as Computer Monitors) can change resolution at the drop of a hat - PROGRESSIVE RESOLUTION. This TV is No Different. Check for yourselves - do the test. Not only did my father call Samsung (and yes, Samsung told him that these Televisions display the True 720P picture Without Scaling to 1080i), he also can tell just by LOOKING at the picture. The test:


I have a self built computer using the EVGA Nvidia 7950 GT VideoCard. It is capable of outputting High Definition signals and I hooked up the DVI out to the Slimfit Television. On the 1080i output mode, the flickering is EXTREMELY OBVIOUS (due to the interlaced scanning method). You can tell by looking at the Windows XP Desktop (especially in the "Display Settings Properties" section and it is obvious that the picture is interlaced. Now, switch the resolution to 720P (the Nvidia software makes this a breeze) and look at the screen: Wow, NO FLICKERING AT ALL!!! No Jittering AT ALL!! By golly, this picture was Progressive!!!!


Now, I know it has been said on these forums that when you press the "info" button on the remote the resolution statistics displayed on the screen is just what the incoming signal represents, but that is also not true. The resolution statistics displayed on the screen after pressing "Info" is truly what your television is displaying!!!!


As my father showed me through different Calibration DVDs (and using not only my computer, but also my Denon DVD-1930CI Upconverting DVD Player) the 1080i setting shows extreme flickering on many stationary images on the screen and the 720P (as well as the 480P) setting has NO FLICKERING AT ALL. Yes, these TVs can and do display 1080i, 480P AND 720P!!!! That is what makes these TVs absolutely brilliant.


I love how on my Scientific Atlanta 4250HD Box, you can set up the output to display 480i, 480P, 720P, and 1080i in a set up menu (with the box off, press and hold down both "Guide" and "Info" on the front of the box simultaneously). Then, while watching you can set up the box to "Pass Through" those resolutions directly to the television without the cable box altering them!! I can watch ESPN in TRUE 720P, and then switch to Discovery Theater and the 1080i picture (when you switch from one resolution to the other by changing channels, you will see the TV switch its resolution, much like when a computer screen switches its resolution).


Again, rejoice!!! These Televisions (at least the TXS3082WHX) are some of the only TVs IN THE WORLD that can truly display TRUE 1080i (no LCD, Plasma, LCOS and DLP is capable) as well as TRUE 720P - I repeat, these TVs CAN DISPLAY THE TRUE 720P Picture without upconverting it to 1080i!!! Please, anybody with a computer that has a DVI output and the ability to transmit both 1080i and 720P resolutions try the test. Hook it up to your Slimfit and judge for yourself. And if you do not believe your own eyes, then trust my Pops. If anybody would truly be able to judge, he would (the man is really an electrical and Television genius).


----------



## radiohokie

Wanted to update my situation that I had previously posted on...Sasmung online support has responded and basically said there is nothing that they will do for me as the warranty period has expired (even with the numerous SlimFit problems).


I have sent a letter to the President of Samsung Electronics USA to see if that gets me anywhere. No word so far after a week (tv still dead of course). If anyone has any fuse replacement tips please let me know.


Thanks



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *radiohokie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all - just wanted to give my two cents. I purchased a TX-R3079WH in August 2005. I was very happy with the tv until 03-16-07 when it would not turn on at all. I had not had any major problems in the previous year and a half or so (unlike many others in this thread). I did have some minor color discoloration at the corners (only visible on grey screen) and wavy edges on 4:3 content. Neither problem was a big deal for me. However, the not powering on is, of course.
> 
> 
> I went to turn it on in the morning (was working perfectly the night before), and I heard the sound like the tube was coming on - but then nothing. No electronic chime, no LED, no picture. Since, it has given no response. I kept it unplugged for a day without any change. Of course, the warranty period is up (only the tube is still under warranty).
> 
> 
> I called a local repair shop and was told it is almost definitely the power supply and deflection board which needs to be replaced ($250 for parts). I originally thought the tv would be worth repairing as it was a CRT, and it should have quite a long lifespan. Then I came across this forum and had major doubts.
> 
> 
> I have written a letter to the higher ups at Samsung, hoping they extend warrant protection on the SlimFit models as there are obviously major design defects in the sets. Also, the introduction of the new 'Bluejay' chip models is an admission that the old slim CRT technology is seriously flawed! The number of issues people have had is actually amazing to me. I didn't realize I had one of the "better" sets. I'll update with any new info I receive.
> 
> 
> Also, I was wondering if any experts could tell me the likelihood that the problem is actually a bad fuse. I read another post (#1798) where this was the case. I am not an electronics expert at all unfortunately, so I am wondering if this would be somewhat easy for me to examine on my own? It would be a shame to trash the tv over a blown fuse.
> 
> 
> Further, I did not realize this until reading the manual a couple of days ago - but there was a sign that my tv had a problem all along. The standby LED would illuminate when the tv was ON and turn off when the set went OFF (opposite of normal). I can't believe I didn't notice this sooner. Has anyone experienced this problem - or have an idea what that could mean? Thanks in advance for any help. Good luck to all.


----------



## Faeker

I am putting up this post about my Samsung Slimfit TXS2782H. I have had it for five months now and I have had a service man out to my house three times. I've pretty much had it with this television set. I felt that I should share this problem with everyone here and the complaint that I have sent to Samsung today. I hope that this in some way could be beneficial to anyone here. So, here is the complaint:


I'm sending this complaint about my tv. I have had multiple problems with this particular tv set and I'm just fed up with it. I have had a service man out here three times. Each time the problem was fixed, but it was only a matter of days until either the same problem arose, or a new one showed up along with the old one. The first time he arrived was for black lines and waves that would appear periodically. It did this across all forms of connection..ie component, HDMI, and VGA. He and your service dept. determined that the motherboard was defective. He arrived about 10 days later to install the new motherboard. it fixed the problem, but only for about a few days. Now, with this new motherboard, another problem had shown up. Now, along with the wavy lines, if text showed up on the tv that was small(such as subtitles), some of the letters would not fully appear. This may not be an issue for some people, but I watch foreign films quite often and I found this to be very irritating. It also did it with my Xbox 360, and my Nintendo Wii. He once again was told to replace the motherboard and once again it fixed the problems. This time however, the next problem showed up 3 days later. The screen had begun to fragment and every time it had done that, the speakers emitted a screeching static sound. I was watching a movie when that happened, so I immediately switched to my xbox to see if it would continue to do it there as well. It did. Not only did it continue, it got worse and did it for a longer duration. Suddenly, there was a loud screech and a faint pop. I walked up to the set and there was an acrid smell. Obviously, something had burned up inside the set. The television is still working, but something has definitely gone wrong and I do not want this set in my house anymore. This was on Saturday. The service company that you had sent to me is closed until Monday, so I was not able to get a hold of them yet. At this time, I am very upset with my purchase. It bothers me that I have had to have someone come to my house three times already, and now he will have to come here for a fourth. This television set is only five months old, and yet it's acting like it's much older. I've been doing some research on various forums and consumer based magazines and e-zines about my model. I have read numerous complaints about it. I truly regret not doing just the smallest amount of research before making this purchase. It more than likely would have saved me the problems I've been having, and also the time of the service man that has made multiple visits. I have no confidence in this particular product anymore. I can't see getting the television fixed yet again without believing that something else will break on it. I would greatly appreciate it if this television was replaced with a newer, equivalent model, or if I could receive a refund.


Now, I'm really not expecting Samsung to immediately give me a whole new television set or my money back, but I am hoping that they do something other than say that it must continue to be fixed. I will stay up to date with their replies and mine as well as the time passes. Here's hoping that it get's resolved in a happy manner!


----------



## zrdb

All I can tell you is what you've probally read already-stay as far away from this tv as possible. I got one a year ago and had it for 2 days-it had the famous distortion problems-I adjusted the deflection settings in the service menu for 2 hours and got about a 5% improvement-took the set back and got a different brand. Case closed.


----------



## Faeker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zrdb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> All I can tell you is what you've probally read already-stay as far away from this tv as possible. I got one a year ago and had it for 2 days-it had the famous distortion problems-I adjusted the deflection setting in the service menu for 2 hour and got about a 5% improvment-took the set back and got a different one. Case closed.




I've had minimal problems with the distortion once I figured how to use the deflection setting in the service menu. I wish that was my only problem. I'm hoping to have this resolved in a timely manner. I'm going away in two weeks and I'd like to have a television set that works for my wife to watch while I'm gone.


----------



## zrdb

Belive this or not-the replacement I got was a Best Buy Insignia 27" crt hdtv-cause I was working for BB at that time I got it for 1/2 the price I paid for the Samjunk-I love it-no distortion-probally because it has a standard picture tube.


----------



## Shadowknight

zrdb, I have the same set and I love it; I got it for $270 after rabate on Black Friday. I had it professionally calibrated last week, which I recommend, because the factory service menu settings were awful; it was hitting around 15,000K in some parts (red push was so extreme that the Fox channel looked red, fires looked all red instead of yellow and orange, the creature in The Thing looked all red, etc., and it actually made it difficult to see gray scale as well, because the color settings were so messed up) and Randy Tomilson (the calibrator guy) told me it was one of the worst he'd ever seen. After calibration, he said it actually looked better than a Sony CRT. He was surpised that the geometry was literally perfect out of the box. I think he made one minor minor tweak, but he saved an hour (or however long it would have taken to fix geometry, I dunno) since there was really nothing to be done there. I had checked it myself, but there wasn't any overscan problems at all.


So it's a great little set. The only issues with it are:

1. Slow boot up time

2. Not so good tuner; a bit slow to change channels, and it could "lock on" to digital signals better

3. It won't work with a universal remote.


But for the price and quakity for a HDTV CRT, you can't beat it, after the colors are adjusted properly.


----------



## lotusson

Shadowknight, how much did you pay to have it professional done?


----------



## Shadowknight

It was $325, by Rand Tomilson from LionAV. For the record, he's good, it was worth it (particuarly because of how awful the service menu settings were), and I enjoy my TV much better now. According to him, he managed to keep everything within a hair of 6500K, which according to him means the calibration went really well. He also gave me different recommended settings for OTA, DVD, and HD-DVD. He balanced the user controls, but despite "50" being accurate according to the equipment, he told me to keep it at 48, because it looked better. He also gave me an excel file with the before and after info, and a written list of recommended settings for each device type. Oh, and he said that the inputs agreed well (or at least the ones he checked, since I only had plugged in the HDMI cable and antenna), which apparently is good, as some inputs apparently differ. You can't set individual image settings on a CRT (I think), and my TV didn't have options for individual inputs anyway. Still, you usually pay about $300 for a calibration, and the $325 included the travel fee, which is $50 when he's on a tour of a particular state. (NC, in my case).


----------



## mcdermd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *radiohokie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hi all - just wanted to give my two cents. I purchased a TX-R3079WH in August 2005. I was very happy with the tv until 03-16-07 when it would not turn on at all ... I went to turn it on in the morning (was working perfectly the night before), and I heard the sound like the tube was coming on - but then nothing.



I bought mine in January 2006 and by February 2007 it had done exactly what you described. I was hoping to find someone here that had the same problem and a possible solution.



> Quote:
> Also, I was wondering if any experts could tell me the likelihood that the problem is actually a bad fuse. I read another post (#1798) where this was the case.



I had also read that and thought I'd take the case off the back and poke around. I'll report back with any findings.



> Quote:
> The standby LED would illuminate when the tv was ON and turn off when the set went OFF (opposite of normal).



Mine had done this since Day 1.


If anyone else has seen this happen and has taken it to a repair center, I'd like to hear what the verdict was.


----------



## Faeker

So far not so good. now the tv is shutting the screen off and it is beginning to have that burning smell again. Samsung won't return it yet without the technician looking at it yet again to determine that it is indeed bad.....again.


----------



## DLO

Anyone know how many lines of resolution the new slimfit models are gonna have? I was on B & H's website and it says something about the tx-t3093wh having a "fine pixel dot pitch." Just wondering if they increased the resolution or not.


----------



## lotusson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone know how many lines of resolution the new slimfit models are gonna have? I was on B & H's website and it says something about the tx-t3093wh having a "fine pixel dot pitch." Just wondering if they increased the resolution or not.



800 horizontal

http://www.samsung.com/Products/TV/S...tx-t3093wh.pdf


----------



## satpal123

I purchased this TV a week ago, it had some minor geometry probs on the left down corner. So i went 2 the service menu & did some setting but only 3% improvement. Then i thought of checking the other option so i turned on the Xray option by mistake & in an instant the TV shutdown. Now the TV powers up & shutsdown in 5secs.


I called up samsung & they will send the tech tommorrow. Hope he doesnt find out that i been fiddling in the service menu (Aint gonna tell him ne ways lol)


Is he gonna change the EEPROM or something else? Ne suggestions?


----------



## DLO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lotusson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 800 horizontal
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/Products/TV/S...tx-t3093wh.pdf



Bah, I was hoping they upped it. Oh well.


----------



## TheTechGuy

Just to give you all a heads up the new 27" TX-T2793H can be bought on CC's website.


I plan on buying this model even though I got hosed on the last 27" model. I have read every post in this thread and searched plenty online but I haven't found any definite answer on whether this new model has the bluejay chip in it. Does anyone have new news or info on this?


----------



## EQMaverix

Hello everyone,


Forgive me if this was posted somewhere else, but I haven't found what I've needed yet and I figured posting wouldn't be such a bad idea. I bought my TX-S3082WH about six months ago - worked great right out of the box. So now 6 months later and perhaps anywhere from 500-750 viewing hours later, I noticed that the left and right sides of the screen were fairly fuzzy, mainly noticeable with small text. Overall picture quality has gone down too - the middle isn't as sharp as it once was either.


I noticed that there were horizontal lines in the shape of an hour glass (stretching from left to right side on the top and bottom while the middle lines would stop short of the edges by a good 3 inches on each side.


This problem occurs across all input modes (hdtv antenna, xbox 360 component, hdmi dvd player, etc).


Okay so heres what I need help with... first of all, is this a fixable problem?


If it is, then I need some help from someone about which settings in service mode need to be changed to fix the hourglassing. My tv is under warranty but if its possible for me to just fix it with a few menu options in a day or two then I'd rather do that than go through the hassle of sending it somewhere to be repaired.


Oh, on a side note - what should I be using to clean the screen?


Thanks a bunch guys.


----------



## satpal123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EQMaverix* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Okay so heres what I need help with... first of all, is this a fixable problem?
> 
> 
> If it is, then I need some help from someone about which settings in service mode need to be changed to fix the hourglassing. My tv is under warranty but if its possible for me to just fix it with a few menu options in a day or two then I'd rather do that than go through the hassle of sending it somewhere to be repaired.
> 
> 
> Oh, on a side note - what should I be using to clean the screen?
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch guys.



Try the H-Parabola setting in the Defelection Menu, Hope that helps u!

Gud luck


----------



## dayobliss

The problem you're describing seems somewhat similar to mine. I have sort of C-shaped curves on the left and right (both sides curving inwards, so on the right side it's a backwards 'C'). I too am still under warranty but this was an issue I've had right out of the box, I just haven't had time to call Samsung about it yet. It's like there are these faint horizontal 'ribbings' on each side, it's a bit hard to describe. For me, I got them when I had an Xbox and Xbox 360 playing DVD MOVIES via component but NOT when I was playing games or downloaded media from Xbox Live Marketplace. I have yet to try HD Cable yet as that isn't coming for another few weeks.


I'm in Canada and I bought mine from Best Buy and the model number is a TX-S3064WR if anybody is curious. I haven't really read too many posts about this specific model thru the 67 pages of this thread. Bleh, this TV is starting to frustrate me. There is bowing both at the bottom and at the top right of the TV as well as shadowing in the 4 corners.... But I find that those don't really stick out that badly unless you look for it. The WORST thing are these ribbings along the side... now THOSE are easily noticeable.


----------



## Spork

The problem you have sounds like the same one I have. It first started only when the set was warming up, but got worse over time to the point that it was unwatchable. Sent it off to the shop to get fixed, turns out its the deflection board that went on it. The TV was only 13 months old (its a 3078), luckily I got the service plan on it so I am not paying the $400 or so it would have cost to have it repaired. I should be getting it back on Monday so I hope they got everything fixed on it. The last thing I want to see is messed up geometry on the set because of the new deflection board.


Spork


----------



## Faeker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Faeker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've had minimal problems with the distortion once I figured how to use the deflection setting in the service menu. I wish that was my only problem. I'm hoping to have this resolved in a timely manner. I'm going away in two weeks and I'd like to have a television set that works for my wife to watch while I'm gone.




well, Samsung is replacing it. Hopefully I can get the newer set, I just have no trust for this one anymore.


----------



## qdavid

We also bought the Slimfit 30" TXS3082X/XAA last summer and the tv started to display fuzzy pictures, out of focus and a black dot in the center. We tried different inputs: antenna, analog cable, dvd player with the same problem. We also tried different settings without success. We bought the tv at best buy with cash and we lost the receipt :-( Yikes!!. Browsed bestbuy web site and found out if you bought something with credit card, you can retrieve your receipt at the site. We have no luck.


Anyway, tried to call Samsung, given them the serial number and turned out the tv is still under warranty, cool! They opened a trouble ticket and faxed to a local tv repair shop that came and picked up the tv. The repair shop concluded that tv has a bad tube and they will order a replacement tube.


We thought we don't want anymore of these Samsung slimfit TVs and called Samsung to ask to pay extra and get an upgrade. They said they don't do that. I thought someone in this threats had their tv upgraded. Now, we are stuck with the tv. We will look into extended warranty. With so many people having prolems with these tvs, their slimfit technology doesn't seem to mature yet. :-(


----------



## m0unds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheTechGuy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just to give you all a heads up the new 27" TX-T2793H can be bought on CC's website.
> 
> 
> I plan on buying this model even though I got hosed on the last 27" model. I have read every post in this thread and searched plenty online but I haven't found any definite answer on whether this new model has the bluejay chip in it. Does anyone have new news or info on this?



I've been debating whether or not to buy that specific model-- I've seen it at two different Circuit City stores on display, and neither seemed to exhibit the defocus and geometry issues that were really apparent on the 30" models that were displayed at both Best Buy stores near my house.


----------



## terapin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joegaff76* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Again, rejoice!!! These Televisions (at least the TXS3082WHX) are some of the only TVs IN THE WORLD that can truly display TRUE 1080i (no LCD, Plasma, LCOS and DLP is capable) as well as TRUE 720P - I repeat, these TVs CAN DISPLAY THE TRUE 720P Picture without upconverting it to 1080i!!! Please, anybody with a computer that has a DVI output and the ability to transmit both 1080i and 720P resolutions try the test. Hook it up to your Slimfit and judge for yourself. And if you do not believe your own eyes, then trust my Pops. If anybody would truly be able to judge, he would (the man is really an electrical and Television genius).



err... well sure it degrades both types to its low actual resolvable resolution. its nothing to brag about really. its true crts can change their beam scanning to do either 720p or 1080i, but it doesn't get around the fact that it doesn't have dot pitch worth squat. with true 1080p displays now on the market theres no point defending this tv anymore. maybe in the past when many "hd" type flat panels were pretty much"edtv's" you could make an arguement. now theres no point. only reason for this unit is cost, if you can get it below 300 dollars it will become a decent deal. but thats not happening fast enough as flat panel prices keep getting better these flat line crts just can't compete.


----------



## TheTechGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *m0unds* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been debating whether or not to buy that specific model-- I've seen it at two different Circuit City stores on display, and neither seemed to exhibit the defocus and geometry issues that were really apparent on the 30" models that were displayed at both Best Buy stores near my house.



I decided to go balls to the wall and order it. It's being delivered Saturday (4/14/07). I will keep you posted on my initial findings.


I can tell you this though. If this unit shows any sign of color problems due to the natural magnetic fields from our planet earth like I experienced on my last unit it's going to be returned before my 30 days is up. That also goes for any geometry issues.


----------



## matttech2007

OK, this is the ULTIMATE frustration!!!!

I'm a seasoned Electronics TV repairman with 20+ years of repair experience.

I just HAPPEN to ALSO OWN a Samsung TX-R3079 Slimfit, and KNOW the issues (thanks in part to this message board).

Recently, I noticed that the "spot-killer" circuitry is not working, causing a horizontal line across the screen at turn-on for a few seconds, and at turn-off, a bright dot in the center of the tube for a few seconds.

I paid Circuit City close to $1000 for this set in Oct 2005, and it's the second set in my home (the first one died after 6 days) It's now out of warranty, convieniently for Samsung, yet I'm willing to spend a few bucks on repairs to these Mass-Produced shoddy products we pay good money for. A year-and-a-half of use and I feel like the public deserves better longevity of things than this.

I contacted Samsung on the phone, and was transferred multiple times to knuckleheads that didn't know snot about customer service OR repairs to this model. (they should read this Web Site and learn something) Level One and Level Two phone technicians don't mean a damn thing to me if they can't give me the Service Info I need to repair this expensive set.

I explained that I'm not just anyone, and that this "spot-killer" problem is eventually going to cost me a new picture tube after it burns the phosphers on the screen. As well, I also want to address the purity problems and geometry issues that I KNOW need correcting....I want to repair it, PRONTO, before it pisses me off.

They suggest I e-mail them details of the problem(s) and they will advice accordingly.... and I get this reply from them the next day......


"As per SAMSUNG policy Tech Support Dept can not provide to the customer (end user) technical assistance. Please contact our Call Center to setup service with a SAMSUNG authorized service center."


Call Center

1- 800- SAMSUNG

SAMSUNG

UGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!

Did they NOT hear me when I spoke with them?... I may be an "end user", but I'm ALSO a respected technician as well.

I'm NOT done with this yet... and I WILL get what I want in the end!

Being nice on the phone with Samsung is over... By the way, I have a TX-S3082 in MY SHOP "dead" right now from an irate customer.... god KNOWS what's wrong with THAT set!.....Time to get out the BIG GUNS, and SHAME the DEVIL!... MattTech


----------



## guybo

Well, I have warned people on this board about how awful Samsdung support is and it rears it's ugly head once again. Finally after 4 months of struggling with the issues that POS TV had, I finally got rid of it and my refund is [hopefully?] in the mail. I don't trust them so I am not positive they will send the check without a fight to the death, but they said they would. Either way, they got that thing aout of my house.


I replaced the Samsdung with a Sony. The Sony is 34" and it is damn huge, but hopefully the worksmanship is better and certainly the customer support cannot possibly be any worse.


----------



## hsand01

I know ill sound like a complete idiot here. But I have the Samsung TX-R2779H tv. And would like to know how to Watch hd channels. I cant seem to figure out for the life of me how to put the -1 at the end. So for me channel 13 is cbs on air broadcast. I can type in 13. but no -1. Btw I have comcast regular cable. And i know it can be done because my friend has the same service and is able to do it with his hd tv.


----------



## davevandam

Ok.. I got my tv back in September, and it had some geometry issues. It was within 30 days so I got a new one.. with the same problems. The guy said it was common on all TVs, and rather than force this guy to return the tv and get me a new one (it was delivered, not in store) I thought ok, maybe I can work with this and get it to how I want, or after the 100 hours it'll be better. Unfortunately that has not happened, and after going through the Test screen for another marathon session, I'm ready to get this replaced. I have the extended service warranty through Circuit City (for $89 more, why not?) but I don't want to keep having them send back defective TVs. I got this originally in September 2006. How should I approach this problem? Obviously there are numerous stories here about people doing similar things. What strategies seem to work best for this?


----------



## TheTechGuy

I am going to post my first review of the new 27" *TX-T2793H* model which I just got delivered this morning. It 's really a bit early to be making any definetive conclusions on the new set but I thought I would share what I have found so far.


First thing I noticed right out of the box was the large sticker decals they put on it to summarize the TV's features. The one sticker says "Distortion Free" which lead me to believe that the Bluejay chip might just be inside this particular model.


The TV's external design is unchanged from the previous 27" TX-S2782H model. The remote is the same also. Alrighty then... I plugged in a HD Cable Box using an HDMI connection, a DVD player connected with component and the original XBOX connected with component cables. The HD Channels coming from the cable box look beautiful along with all the other non HD channels! Right away I couldn't help but notice the lack of bowing problems most of us experienced on the past SlimFit models. I have flipped through hundreds of channels, watched a DVD and played a few quick games on the XBOX and I haven't seen a single instance of bowing anywhere. It's impressive! I have absolutely no color imperfections that might apear from magnetic fields in the area (which was my problem with the TX-S2782H). There's no bowing or geometry issues to report at all... yet!

*Now to the problems I do have.*


First is the fact that there is no "Custom Mode" in the "Picture Settings". There are three pre sets "Dynamic, Standard and Movie". When you start manually adjusting color, tint etc it adjusts it in whichever preset your in and it saves your changes in that pre set. The audio settings has a custom mode why not the video? Of course this is not a technical problem just a matter of opinion.


OK finally I will explain a real technical problem I am having. Every single time I change my size settings like to 16:9 or "Wide" (it doesn't matter what size I choose) if I leave the TV\\Remote untouched for 30 minutes the size setting automatically changes to whatever the next size setting is on the list of sizes without anyone touching anything. It just magically changes without warning. It happens every 30 minutes! I don't have a stop watch but I have pretty much narrowed it down to exactly 30 minutes as if it's on a timer to change the size settings. When you use the P.Size button on the remote to change the size the screen displays a little graphic to tell you which setting your changing to. When the TV automatically changes without any remotes being touched there is no little graphic... it just changes. This is certainly a problem!


That's my findings so far... but again I have only had the set for 10 hours so don't use this post and my opinions as anything important just yet.


----------



## fivestarav

Thanks, TechGuy. I've had the TX-T2793H on my wishlist since it was announced, but I was waiting for some reviews before I took the plunge. Keep us posted, will ya?


----------



## jsmartin00

A little background:
first time poster
first time SlimFit buyer
first time HDTV buyer
upgrading from an old ~19" CRT that works great
my requirements: SD has to look great, must have QAM for picking up the unencrypted HD from my cable provider


I started researching this tv one week ago for my father. At that time, the TX-T2793H had already been posted on the CC website (delivery only). I visited CC that night just to see if maybe they had it on display, but they didn't. Also went to BB to see their other SlimFit models. I had not yet read all the many posts detailing the geometry and bowing problems. I asked specifically about the 2793H and saw that it was in fact in the BB computer system (not the website) to be available end of April, or thereabouts (according to the associate). Throughout the next week, I made my way through ~30 pages of posts in this forum and decided that I wasn't going to pull the trigger on this until the reviews had come in.


Jump to Saturday 14 Apr, I read some posts about the new BlueJay? chip and how it would solve all the distortion problems. CC now had it in-store so I went to check it out. It wasn't on display so I asked if they would put one out for me, and they did. The one they set up for me did indeed have geometry issues; it was not distortion-free as it said on the sticker. The bottom left was pushed off the screen and the bottom right, from about 2/3 from the left to the right-hand edge was curving upwards very noticeably. It didn't help any that the coax feed was absolutely revolting. I left, disappointed. BB was next door so I stopped in just to look. I went over to the tubes and played with the older SlimFits and other brands' HDTV tubes. BB had a good feed for the tubes, both SD and HD feeds. Seeing that the older slimfits actually display a good feed very well (saying nothing about geometry), I convinced myself to go back to CC and gamble on the only other 2793H they had in stock (the other being the display model having the very noticeable geometry problems). I made the purchase and bought the 3-yr plan.


My TX-T2793H:
Model Code TXT2793HX/XAA
Serial No. B32H3CAP3007xxx
Version ST01


Out of the box, this TV is much better than the one in the store, and much better than my previous one! Auto-program picked up all the unencrypted HD feeds from my cable provider, all the analog cable channels, all the digital channels, and a whole bunch of "on-demand" digital channels that must be what my neighbors are watching. There's no telling what's going to be on these "on-demand" channels; it could be cartoons, popular tv shows, old movies, or new release pay movies. You can even see them rewind and pause.


SD looks great, and I was absolutely stunned by the HD. So, my basic requirements have been met by this tv. I like it. I like the menus. I like the on-screen display when you change channels. A transparent box in the upper left will tell you the channel number, analog/digital, the resolution, the aspect ratio, if the sound is stereo.


BUT, my TV is NOT distortion-free. Most noticeable is a slight bowing on the top and bottom edges of the screen. The bowing is towards the center of the picture. The bowing is slightly off-center to the right. It is most noticeable on the bottom edge, perhaps because that's where a ticker is often found. Another distortion, not as noticeable and even less of a concern to me, is at the left and right edges of the screen; the picture appears to compress slightly at the edges and is noticeable on a news ticker. Letters will be closer together at the edges. I'm actually not sure if it is all the way up the edges or just in the bottom corners, because I can only see it when there's scrolling text on the bottom, and even then, it's still readable and not really a big issue (to me anyway).


I have not yet used the service menu to correct the slight bowing issue I am noticing (I tried, from power off, mute-1-8-2-power but I didn't get the service menu; is this the right combination?). If I cannot fix it, I will consider returning the set. I wouldn't want to get a replacement set that is worse (like the one in the store). I am disappointed that my set is not distortion-free like TheTechGuy's. Also, I wonder if this set actually has the BlueJay? chip...


Hopefully we will get some more reviews soon. The primary reason I am posting today is because I know many of you are waiting to see if this model fixes the geometry issues, and out-of-the-box, it is not distortion-free, neither mine nor the store's.


----------



## TheTechGuy

I'm happy to see we already have another review of the TX-T2793H already. With more hours of use I can also report that I am having very similar distortion as jsmartin00's description. I am only really noticing it while news tickers are on the screen. I think it's best viewed on the weather channel because of all the straight lines they use around many of the graphics. For me it seems the ticker turns up or curls up as it reaches the left bottom corner and on the weather channel it seems like it may actually be going up the whole left side of the screen. I also had to adjust the tilt because all tickers seemed to be going downhill meaning the right side was higher than the left side. I think our wording of the descriptions are different but we are reporting the same thing. Right now the bowing is very minor so I'm not concerned just yet. But two posts describing similar distortion problems brings us right back to wondering about the Bluejay chip!


The code "mute-1-8-2-power" does work to access the service menu for the TX-T2793H. I would just say to try again and just make sure to add a slight pause before pressing each button. Maybe you just pressed the code to quick or to slow. I will be taking a calibration disc to this unit adjusting settings in the service menu later once I can find the damn disc. I will post an update later in the week.


It would be helpfull if you can test your picture size settings to see if your set has the same issue as mine. I'm still having the problem. When you choose a screen size wait 30 minutes without changing your size setting again and watch to see if your size automatically changes to another setting without your input. I accessed the service menu just to see if there is something obviouse there that would cause this but there was nothing that stood out for me to make any changes.

*Something new to add that I didn't add to my first review...*


The power of the degauss when the TV is turned on from a cold boot (TV powerd off for at least 45 minutes) is seriously powerfull. Compared to the TX-S2872H and any TV\\CRT Monitor I've ever been in contact with this thing is powerfull. I noticed it the first time we turned the set on but I was reminded this morning when I turned the set on again. Turning the set on after being off for just a few minutes produces a mild degauss which is to be expected.


----------



## jsmartin00

I meant to comment on the issue that TheTechGuy described (picture changing or reverting resolutions? after ~30 mins on his TX-T2793H), because I am NOT experiencing this issue, or at least have not noticed it yet. I have had my tube on pretty much all day today, and several times on an HD 16:9 show for more than 30 minutes. Not once did the picture auto-revert to 4:3.


I do notice occasionally that the channel information box will pop up (as if I had just changed the channel even though I didn't) in the top left corner. Perhaps these are similar or related issues.


I was actually pondering about your experience today, wondering why that might be happening to you and not me. Obviously, it could be a defect. But, I wonder if it might be the case, if you are using a cable box or some other intermediate device, that the box is somehow causing the tv to think the mode has changed. I, myself, go straight from the wall into the tv (coax), so I am only speculating. Also, I have only watched TV so far, no DVDs or Xbox.


I still haven't retried the service mode, but I will let you know how that goes when I do. I am curious if there are some test patterns in there. Something I read about the Bluejay made me think there might be. Otherwise I will have to find some test patterns on the net or order a disc. Also, I need to go back in this forum and find the link to the service manual which has great diagrams describing what each of the geometry adjusting settings does. If I recall from what I read, it's not likely I'm going to be able to tell what each does just by looking, at least not the first time.


----------



## m0unds

I just bit the bullet and picked up a TX-T2793H with a coupon code I had that was only good until tomorrow (Took it down to $478 before tax.) Unfortunately, I'm in the middle of moving, so I'm not actually going to get to unpack the silly thing until 4/26 when I get to my new place. I'll let you guys know at that point how it looks for me. I seriously hope that not all sets experience the distortion you're commenting about. The display at CC still looked pretty good without any bowing or anything.. I'm thinking it was a good idea to pick up the 3 year service plan.


----------



## lotusson

I don't know much about TV tech so maybe someone can explain this to me. After reading the above posts I was comparing the spec sheets for Samsung's two new Slimfit models.


T3093WH - http://www.samsung.com/Products/TV/S...tx-t3093wh.pdf 

T2793 - http://www.samsung.com/Products/TV/S...s/tx-t2793.pdf 


On the 3093 it has an added feature, the Dynamic Multiple Focus Electron Gun. I was wondering if that has anything to do with whether or not the 3093 will/will not have geometry problems.


----------



## TheTechGuy

My first thought also was that maybe my cable box was some how changing my size settings but it happens no matter what source I have on. I'm thinking that it's changing because of a setting not because of a defect or a device thats connected. That's probably why I'm not overlly concerned about it. Your channel information displaying randomly definetely sounds similar and may be related.


I double checked the service menu and there are 12 test patterns in the "Options" section. I just flipped through all of them and noticed a slight bit of bowing in the top right of the screen and nowhere else. It was so slight it wasn't anything that bothered me. I was suprised to see no distortion at all in the bottom left which I see from the news ticker. If I was a tech calibrating the screen using the service menu test patterns I would have sent this set out with the settings just the same. Looks good.


Speaking of looking good... I am watching "Planet Earth" on Discovery's HD Channel and it's just beautiful. It's like I have been given a new pair of eyes. Everything is so crystal clear and the colors so perfect... it's easy to forget the few problems this set has even if just for a moment.


BTW m0unds I got my set for the same price on CC's Easter Sunday sale. Add on the price of the 3 year warranty and I feel like it's still a steal. I know thats odd to say when I am having problems... but when you put the problems aside the TV is beautiful.


----------



## Vegeta

TheTechGuy, does the picture lose definition or get blurrier at the edges or sides of the screen?


This was one of the biggest problems of the Slimfit design and I'm wondering whether the Bluejay chip has eliminated this problem or not.


Also, is the brightness evenly spread out or do the sides appear darker for instance when the whole screen is white? That problem was also supposed to have been eliminated by the Bluejay.


----------



## klugja

Is this normal:


If the right side is very bright, and the left side is dark, I get light green and less noticable purple vertical bands of haze on the left third of the screen. It has to be black on the left side to see it, and they can go from top to bottom. The right side has to have some very bright areas. I think once I ran into a severe case on a DVD with a white 1" band along the right edge of the set (door opening or something), and the rest of the picture was black.


I have tried degaussing (powering off) many times, and the problem is not influenced by moving speakers away from the set.


My model is TX-S3080WH, which is nearly the same as TX-S3079WH (30" 16:9)


The set also has the slight vertical line waviness noticeable on the edge of the picture in 4:3 mode which seems to be common.


For 99% of all images the set works great.


----------



## plughplover

Interesting - multiple reports that the new model has clear qam!


Is that stated in the spec sheets?


----------



## TheTechGuy

Well after a few more days of use I have more to add to my original problem of the screen size changing after 30 minutes. Apparently I failed to notice all along that any option I change from the "Picture" settings changes back to it's original setting exactly 30 minutes after I change it. But thats not the only new detail to report. If I am on source HDMI #1 and I change my video size then I flip through all the other sources and return back to HDMI #1 the video size doesn't change after 30 minutes... it stays that way for as long as needed.


I figured all of this out while playing the XBOX on the component connections. I was playing for about 2 hours when it suddenly dawned on me that the video size never changed automatically while I was playing. The only difference between then and any other time was when I changed my source to xbox I didn't have to change the video size. Then while playing a game I needed to brighten the screen.... 30 minutes after the change the brightness returned to it's original state. I was then able to reproduced these events while on the HDMI Cable input and DVD connections also.


Just to note... audio settings, setup settings and input settings have kept the changes I have made without reverting back. This problem remains a "Picture" settings problem.


For now I am going to consider this a problem with my own unit until I find other reports of people having the same problem.


----------



## TheTechGuy

Vegeta... as far as inconsistant brightness and blurry edges I have not seen these problems with this new model. I owned the TX-S2782H for less than 30 days (returned it) and have seen those symptoms before.


With a solid white test pattern my screen is consistant throughout the entire screen.


The only distortion on the edge of the screen I have seen for myself and also reported by jsmartin00 is a slight bit of bowing. I would not describe this is as blurry.


I am not satisfied by my units performance and jsmartin's that the "Bluejay" chip is in these models. If it is.... it's not an absolute fix to the original problems. I don't intend on making any more determinations on whether this screen has the chip and what could be wrong with them until more reviews have been posted.


----------



## m0unds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheTechGuy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am not satisfied by my units performance and jsmartin's that the "Bluejay" chip is in these models. If it is.... it's not an absolute fix to the original problems. I don't intend on making any more determinations on whether this screen has the chip and what could be wrong with them until more reviews have been posted.



Would you say that it's improved over the previous 27" model you had?


I'll post a review after 4/28, when I actually get to unpack mine and use it.


----------



## jsmartin00

TheTechGuy, By any chance, is your tv in Shop mode? After reading that yours resets after EXACTLY 30 minutes, if I understand you correctly, it just sounds too exact to be a defect, although unwanted.


As for my set, about a week old now, I am strongly considering returning it. I am bothered by the distortions I mentioned previously and also by another one I've been noticing over the past few days. That is, my HD programs appear to be too stretched vertically, even though I'm am watching them in their 16:9 format (as opposed to Zoom or Wide or whatever they're called). Not only that, I believe my regular SD programs are also appearing stretched. I have been compensating for the SD stretching by switching to 16:9 but now they're a bit stretched horizontally. This weekend, I am planning to spend some serious time to see if I can't compensate for the distortion I am experiencing by adjusting the settings in the service menu. Just today I got into the service menu and started browsing around. I can see it's not going to be straight-forward task.


The other thing I am bothered by is the fact that I just can't seem to get my picture settings right. On my old old 19", I never had to change the settings once I got them how I wanted, but on this set, I am having to adjust depending on the program/channel I'm watching. This annoyance is amplified by the fact that I have to go into the menu to get to the Brightness/Contrast/Color/Sharpness/Tint settings. There ought to be a shortcut for that on the remote. I'd sure use it a lot more than the "Signal Strength" button.


----------



## TheTechGuy

I don't know why I waited until now to change the "SHOP_MODE" option from On to OFF. It was set to "ON" the whole time and when I first noticed it I thought it might be the cause of my problem. I turned it OFF and now I don't have any more problems with my "Picture" options automatically changing on me. I blame this one on myself because it was quite obviouse what SHOP MODE meant yet I never bothered to change it until now. Thanks for reminding me of that option jsmartin!


As for the stretching I think that all has to do with the fact that your cable signal is connected directly to your TV and not from a Digital Cable Box. When I am flipping through the channels on my cable box I have to adjust the cable boxes picture size along with the TV's picture size to make everything look right. The cable box has the same size settings as the TV. Since you don't have anything besides the TV adjusting the size it's always leaving you "streched". When you are watching regular 480i\\480p channels and your TV is set to "Normal" does it look streched then?


Make sure you write down all the service menu settings before changing anything. You don't want to make a change that you can't revert back to its original state because you will most definetely be returning the TV then. I haven't come to a conclusion on whether or not I am returning my set yet.


m0unds I would definetely say this set is a drastic improvement over the previouse 27" model but it's still not there. The fact that jsmartin and I even have to put thought into returning the set is not a good thing.


----------



## SlaughterX

Ok I have been having problems with this TV (Samsung 30' CRT, TXS3082WHX/XAA, SA01) since I first got it. For some reason it only plays from the TV speakers when I have any audio hooked up to the component or HDMI inputs. I have the TV connected to my reciever via optical cable. The funny thing is that it will play audio from my Dreamcast or anything else connected to the side S-video input, but not component or HDMI.


Whenever I turn my upconverting DVD player on (Samsung HD845) I get an "HDMI audio not supported" message. After a little tweaking I finally got the audio to play through my TV speakers (only PCM 2CH), but it still only plays through my TV speakers and not the surround sound.


So does anyone know why it's doing this? Is it just a flaw in the design of the TV? Could it have anything to do with the DVD player or HDMI cable I have?


I've been getting around these problems by using a digital coaxil cable for my DVD player, but when I get a PS3 I don't want to have to hook it up via optical out because both inputs on my reciever are already being used by TV and Xbox 360. I would just hook the TV up via stereo cables, but I'm using that input for a swicth box hooked up 3 other consoles because the audio on the component inputs on my TV only seem to work with the TV and not the surround sound...


----------



## TheTechGuy

SlaughterX this is what the manuals say.


This is for the Digital Audio Out
_"When the COMPONENT IN or HDMI IN are connected, the Optical jack on the TV does not output audio. If you want to hear audio, connect the DIGITAL AUDIO OUT (Optical) jack on the DVD player or Set-Top Box directly to an Amplifier or DVD Home Theater, not the TV."_


This is for the AV Out
_"When the COMPONENT IN or HDMI IN jacks are connected, the AV Out jacks on the TV does not output audio. If you want to hear audio, connect the AUDIO OUT jacks on the DVD player or Set-Top Box directly to an Amplifier or DVD Home Theater, not the TV."_


----------



## m0unds

gah. given the fact that you've had a bit more time with the tv, what would you say are the major pros/cons of the new series so far?


----------



## zwheeloc

I have a TX-R3079WH which I have two questions about:


1) I am having an issue with the auto on/auto off feature of the TV. Every morning, the TV turns on and is on Cable 3. I have to switch either to HDMI or Component 1 in order to get a picture. Is there a way to have it come on to the correct input?


2) Are there any discreet codes for the TX-R3079WH for the MX-850 remote control?


----------



## Colin_A

Welp, more bad news for me. My new (3rd) 3082WH ha started the same popping flicker my 1st one did and the corners seem to be very slowly growing purple haze in them. While it only started with the right side, it has not migrated over to the left as well.


Frankly I'm a bit fed up, I haven't even touched the service menu on this set yet so I know its nothing I could have done to it this time.


I'm thinking I should just call them up again and get a refund if I can, this is getting a little crazy.


----------



## FoolintheRain

Anybody have any info on the TX-T3092WH? Its on the sammy website as "new". Is it like the TX-S3080 that never got released?


I have a Sammy plasma and Sammy DLP. I want to get one of these SlimFit 30" to match. I like the speakers on the bottom like the 2 models I listed above. Unfortunately, they I could not find the 3080 anywhere (not convinced it EVER came out) and wondering if the same will be true for the 3092?


Any info would be great. Thanks!


----------



## klugja




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FoolintheRain* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, they I could not find the 3080 anywhere (not convinced it EVER came out)



I have one. It came from Best Buy. TX-S3080WH. Has no speaker grilles in front on the sides, and lots of little dots in the cabinet at the bottom. It is a few inches narrower than most of the cabinets with the same picture size. As I said, earlier it has green and purple hazy stripes that appear only on the left side of the screen, and only when the left is very dark, and the right is very bright.


----------



## SlaughterX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheTechGuy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> SlaughterX this is what the manuals say.
> 
> 
> This is for the Digital Audio Out
> _"When the COMPONENT IN or HDMI IN are connected, the Optical jack on the TV does not output audio. If you want to hear audio, connect the DIGITAL AUDIO OUT (Optical) jack on the DVD player or Set-Top Box directly to an Amplifier or DVD Home Theater, not the TV."_
> 
> 
> This is for the AV Out
> _"When the COMPONENT IN or HDMI IN jacks are connected, the AV Out jacks on the TV does not output audio. If you want to hear audio, connect the AUDIO OUT jacks on the DVD player or Set-Top Box directly to an Amplifier or DVD Home Theater, not the TV."_



Where does it say that in the manual? Anyway I suppose that would explain it, but that sounds like a horrible design flaw, why the hell would they do something like that? Also it doesn't seem to make a difference if it's conencted to the analog or digital audio out, neither work... I was really looking forward to getting another Samsung HDTV, but at this rate I think I'll have to try something else. I've been disconnected 4 times from the call center...


----------



## MaXGTS

Has anyone seen the 3093 in stores yet? This is the SlimFit I'm waiting for...


----------



## lotusson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MaXGTS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen the 3093 in stores yet? This is the SlimFit I'm waiting for...



No, I haven't seen one in stores or online yet. I'm becoming impatient.


----------



## Ste-lar7

I bought the 27" SD slimfit yesterday and spent time with both Avia and in the service menu (thanks to all who posted this info!). Although there are alot of mentions in this thread regarding geometry issues, I determined that there were none on my set. What is there and may be useful to some, is a severly under pwered powersupply. The geo issues I noted were along the side of the picture when watching a pillar boxed HD channel. The side would bow in as the picture brightened. This is a power supply issue. When I finally got the contrast down to 15 (yes, that is 15), the bowing went away- that is how far t took using Avia to stop the line bend in the contrast setting screen.


I finally ended with a fantastic picture and I can always go to dynamic mode if I have to during the day. Hope this may help some people.


----------



## m0unds

okay, moved into my new place today and finally got to unbox my TX-T2793H. I calibrated it with Avia and the picture looks really excellent. I watched a couple DVDs and didn't notice any significant bowing or geometry issues. Unfortunately, I won't have any other sources until Sunday, which is when I'm getting my digital cable installed. So far, so good.


----------



## pnndo2a

It doesn't say it specifically. But most TVs say TV out. Slimfits say AVI out. So for AVI out to work, the sound source in must be AVI In 1 or 2. SO if HDMI or compoent in, AVI out and Optical out won't work. If hooked to a cable box, jost go direcct from box to home theater.


----------



## Frisky69

I bought a Samsung TXS2782HX/XAA last March 18 and I really loved it at the first week. The problem started when I was playing my Xbox 360 the next weekend when I left it for 5minutes, when I returned I saw these 2 nasty "Rainbow Marks" on both sides of my TV. So I called Samsung to maybe get it replaced, they told me that they could but I had to call back on a Monday because I called them on a Friday 4:30pm PST, The REP told me their Replacement Representative was closed so I called back on Monday.


The REP that I talked to told me that I got the wrong information that I can't get it replaced yet because it needs to be checked by a TECH, so I agreed and placed a schedule for repair. It took about a week till the TECH came and fixed my TV, I wasn't home when he came in to replace my set but my dad said he replaced the whole tube. When I came home to test it, he forgot to fix the Geometry and I had to call Samsung again to get it serviced. Again I tried to get it replaced and for the 2nd time, the REP told me they will but i have to call back on Monday since the Replacement Representative is closed AGAIN.


Here comes Monday and I did call back, AGAIN they told me I had the wrong information and I actually need to get it checked twice before they can replace it. Since I thought I had no choice I get it scheduled for repair but it took them 2weeks and more than a dozen calls to actually service it. Now I think I need to call Samsung again and get it repaired for the 3rd time or at least try getting it replaced AGAIN. Think 3rd time's the charm?


Anyway sorry for the long rant. I just wanted to know if anyone had the same problem with the Samsung Tech Support/Warranty because I read that someone actually got their Television replaced with Samsung.


----------



## TrueBlueLS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lotusson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, I haven't seen one in stores or online yet. I'm becoming impatient.



ABC Warehouse is showing it on their website for $599. I'm going to stop in one of their stores tomorrow to take a look at one.


----------



## wginsberg

Hello,

I am planning on purchasing the new 30" slimfit, but it seems like there are conflicting reports on its output resolution. Is the 3093 capable of outputting in 720p, or only in 1080i?

Thanks,

Will


----------



## lotusson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TrueBlueLS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ABC Warehouse is showing it on their website for $599. I'm going to stop in one of their stores tomorrow to take a look at one.



Within the past week a lot of retailers are starting to list the 3093. yay!


----------



## MaXGTS

3093 now listed on bestbuy.com as "In Stock" !


----------



## reduno

BsetBuy also has it on sale too (along with the 3092), for a lower price than the 3082. Any more feedback from the 2793 owners out there yet?


Thanks,


Red.


----------



## TrueBlueLS

I'll have to get ABC to beat Best Buy's price if I decide to pick this up. I want to, but I'm trying not to spend any money before I go to DC this month.


----------



## wginsberg

Has anybody had experience with Best Buy's performance service plan for this TV? Is it worth getting, or a waste of money??


----------



## Sinatrafan

I wanted to determine which Samsung Slimfits have the new Bluejay processor; so I wrote a short note to Pixelworks, since they are the company that developed the Bluejay chip.. In the reply that I recieved, Pixelworks stated that these models have the Bluejay chip in them =


"Here are the model numbers from Samsung:

29" : TXT2793HX/XAA (online at http://www.samsung.com/Products/TV/S...s/tx-t2793.pdf )


32" : TXT3093HX/XAA ."


And that's all that was stated in the E-mail that I recieved from Pixelworks.


Sooooo; apparently, the new TXT3093HX models DO have the Bluejay chip...sounds good so far.. but I also have a question.. do these models also have QAM tuners ?


Thanks !~



"


----------



## TrueBlueLS

Looks like I'll be picking up my 3093 on Monday.


----------



## lotusson

I'll hopefully be getting one this Saturday if it is in stock. Otherwise I'm going to have to order it off the web.


----------



## slidet22

I see that it lists that it has an analog NTSC tuner. I didn't know such a thing existed. Does this mean that we cannot get OTA broadcast without a converter box after Feb '09?


----------



## BonesHD

I ordered the 3093 from amazon, it will get here may14-17th


----------



## andydumi

Ok, we have been approved for a upgrade/replacement from the 3082. We went with a 40 inch LCD for a slightly higher price.

It was getting absurd, in the past 4 months, since the start of the year, we have had a TV in the living room for a grand total of 3 weeks. Partly Samsung's fault, partly the local shop which is too small for our city (they get easily overwhelmed, and are the only repair center for Samsung). Good luck all in the future with these sets, we just could not take it anymore. i guess now I will watch the Samsung LCD threads...


----------



## m0unds

Okay, I've been using my TX-T2793H all this week. There is barely any bowing at all and it's not noticible during any TV watching I've done thus far. I've had ****ty luck all week with cable boxes (i'm on #4 right now) but discoveryhd, and all the other hd channels on comcast in albuquerque look really amazing with a functioning box and movies look really excellent. So far, so good.


----------



## MaXGTS

I'm heading to BestBuy tomorrow to pickup a 3093. It'll take the place of my Toshiba 24" tube that's in my office now. The 3093 will allow me to get my Xbox360 out of the living room and into my office/gaming room.


----------



## louie826




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sinatrafan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wanted to determine which Samsung Slimfits have the new Bluejay processor; so I wrote a short note to Pixelworks, since they are the company that developed the Bluejay chip.. In the reply that I recieved, Pixelworks stated that these models have the Bluejay chip in them =
> 
> 
> "Here are the model numbers from Samsung:
> 
> 29" : TXT2793HX/XAA (online at http://www.samsung.com/Products/TV/S...s/tx-t2793.pdf )
> 
> 
> 32" : TXT3093HX/XAA ."
> 
> 
> And that's all that was stated in the E-mail that I recieved from Pixelworks.
> 
> 
> Sooooo; apparently, the new TXT3093HX models DO have the Bluejay chip...sounds good so far.. but I also have a question.. do these models also have QAM tuners ?
> 
> 
> Thanks !~
> 
> 
> 
> "



The PDF manual describes searching for both analog and digital cable signals, so yes, it does have a clear QAM tuner.


I bought the TXT2082, which isn't a HDTV even though the Samsung site says it is.










It has beautiful color and a clear QAM tuner. It also has a very slightly bowed picture. I tried putting in all of the service code I could find online, but nothing works. Every time I press a button that's not Power on the remote when the TV is off, the TV will refuse to accept any input from the remote and I have to push the power button on the TV to get it back working.










Is there a different service code or different way of entering it for the SD SlimFits?


EDIT 5/7 : I think I figured it out. Wait about 10 seconds after it's turned off, then press on the remote Mute-1-8-2-Power.


----------



## lotusson

I have the 3093 sitting behind me right now still in the box. Have a house full of people at the moment so it's going to be a while before I hook it up. Even managed to catch it on sale at Best Buy for 539, and of course I got the 4 year warranty for 80 bucks. Nice deal overall, I hope this TV is awesome. Picture quality wise I've always liked the Slimfits, I just hope the new Bluejay chip is all its cracked up to be.


----------



## MaXGTS

Unbox that 3093 and let us know what you think!!!







I've looked everywhere for photos of the 3093 from the side and the rear with no luck. Seems every site uses the standard front angled view from samsung's site. Maybe you can help us out. Btw, did you get the 'Performance Service Plan' or the 'Product Replacement Plan' ?


----------



## lotusson




> Quote:
> Unbox that 3093 and let us know what you think!!! I've looked everywhere for photos of the 3093 from the side and the rear with no luck. Seems every site uses the standard front angled view from samsung's site. Maybe you can help us out. Btw, did you get the 'Performance Service Plan' or the 'Product Replacement Plan' ?



Hmm, the guy only offered me one plan, the Performance Service Plan, but he said it covers replacement if necessary.


So I've taken it out of the box and done the basic video adjustments using Avia. I must say that I am REALLY impressed with this tv. I've never liked the previous Slimfits but this new Bluejay chip is like a little miracle. The image is very beautiful, much better than my previous 26inch Samsung CRT and better than my 22inch Westy LCD.


My previous CRT had a huge problem with overscanning, thus that was the first thing I searched for. I put in my copy of Amped 3 (Xbox 360 game) because on my old 26 inch the overscan was really bad in that game and I needed to see how the 3093 compared.


I can safely say I didn't notice a single bit of overscan on the 3093. It's like a blessing to have another CRT without overscanning issues, or having to go into the service menu to adjust settings (because I'm stupid and would mess up really bad). I want to try out some of my other games to be sure, but I'm not expecting to find any overscanning.


Also, I haven't noticed any bowing or edge distortion either. Lol, it even says on the sticker on the TV "Distortion Free," so you better keep your word Samsung.







I don't have cable and haven't hooked up an antenna yet (previous one broke, gotta buy another) so I haven't checked out how the 3093 looks with HD channels or SD channels. I have hooked up my HD DVD add-on (the one for the xbox 360). I watched King Kong and was amazed. Again, looked much better than my LCD and my 26inch.


One small nitpick I have is that god awful beep the TV makes when you turn it on/off. If you've owned some of the previous models then you know what I'm talking about. Sounds like bad circus music.







But it's not an actual problem so no biggie.


Overall I'm extremely happy with my purchase. Great image and thus far no overscanning or distortion to be found. I wouldn't recommend the previous Slimfits, but the 3093 is awesome (and probably the 2793 as well since they both have the new chip).


Now the true test is to see if the TV will last a year without breaking down.


----------



## MaXGTS

This is what he meant by replacement:


Parts and Labor Coverage

We cover all the parts and labor necessary to return your product to factory specifications. If we cannot repair your product, we will provide a replacement.



That's straight off Best Buy's website in the warranty section .


Possible you can post some photos of your new beauty or send them to me via email?


----------



## MaXGTS

Well, I picked up the 3093 today. Just my luck the $539.99 sale ended yesterday. I checked the Best Buy website before heading out and the sale price was no longer there. I still managed to convince the manager to give it to me for $549.99 plus the $80 4 year in-home service plan.


----------



## lotusson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MaXGTS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is what he meant by replacement:
> 
> 
> Parts and Labor Coverage
> 
> We cover all the parts and labor necessary to return your product to factory specifications. If we cannot repair your product, we will provide a replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> That's straight off Best Buy's website in the warranty section .
> 
> 
> Possible you can post some photos of your new beauty or send them to me via email?



Yes, my plan does cover parts and labor. Hopefully when I get some time I can take a couple pictures. I have a crappy camera but I'll see what I can do. And congrats on the new TV.


----------



## Flexia

I have a 3082 here and i'm getting a green blur in the top right corner of the tv like a magnet is next to it. Called Samsung and they set me up with a service guy and he said he is going to order a new CRT for it...


----------



## l3ftonm3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lotusson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> One small nitpick I have is that god awful beep the TV makes when you turn it on/off. If you've owned some of the previous models then you know what I'm talking about. Sounds like bad circus music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's not an actual problem so no biggie.



You can turn that beep off I believe.


----------



## MaXGTS

Hmm. I'm having a small issue with the 3093. It refuses to keep my adjusted 'Picture' settings. Each time I turn the tv on it reverts back to 'Dynamic' mode even though I had set it to 'Standard' and modified the settings. Everything keeps resetting to default settings. Any idea?


----------



## lotusson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MaXGTS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmm. I'm having a small issue with the 3093. It refuses to keep my adjusted 'Picture' settings. Each time I turn the tv on it reverts back to 'Dynamic' mode even though I had set it to 'Standard' and modified the settings. Everything keeps resetting to default settings. Any idea?



Is your TV in shop mode? On page 68 TheTechGuy had the same problem. Turns out his TV was in shop mode the whole time and that is why it kept reverting back to the original picture settings.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post10357180


----------



## MaXGTS

It was in shop mode from the factory and using the SM I disabled it. But I believe my picture settings reverted back to default settings even after I set 'SHOP_MODE' to Off in the SM. I'll keep an eye on my settings to see if it happens again. Why would Samsung ship the monitor with that option enabled? The average user wouldn't be able to disable it. Wierd.



Also, I notice the 3093 loses some focus toward the left and right sides of the screen. Grid lines are much sharper in the center 1/3 of the screen. I've read this is a limitation of tube tv's and even more pronounced in shallow depth tubes. How's yours?


----------



## TrueBlueLS

I've got mine. Seems to be a little bit of a geometry issue with the TV on the lower left corner. I'll have to pick up DVE or something to calibrate it.


----------



## m0unds

Here's a question for you guys-- my unit doesn't have much in the way of geometry issues, but it does have this really annoying couple of red lines at the top of the display. they're not symmetrical, but they're hideously distracting. anyone know what i might be describing?


they're only visible when whatever is on-screen is either totally black or nearly totally black (or something's being displayed in 16:9 with black bars). i'll try and grab a picture of them.


----------



## Flexia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *m0unds* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's a question for you guys-- my unit doesn't have much in the way of geometry issues, but it does have this really annoying couple of red lines at the top of the display. they're not symmetrical, but they're hideously distracting. anyone know what i might be describing?
> 
> 
> they're only visible when whatever is on-screen is either totally black or nearly totally black (or something's being displayed in 16:9 with black bars). i'll try and grab a picture of them.



I get that at the top, but in blue, only when the screen is black or really dark. I have a tech coming out monday to look at it and will let you know what he says for sure. Over the phone he said it is probably the image is calibrated to small


----------



## m0unds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flexia* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I get that at the top, but in blue, only when the screen is black or really dark. I have a tech coming out monday to look at it and will let you know what he says for sure. Over the phone he said it is probably the image is calibrated to small



okay cool-- tech from a call to samsung customer support or a warranty service from the retailer?


----------



## Ste-lar7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sinatrafan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I wanted to determine which Samsung Slimfits have the new Bluejay processor; so I wrote a short note to Pixelworks, since they are the company that developed the Bluejay chip.. In the reply that I recieved, Pixelworks stated that these models have the Bluejay chip in them =
> 
> 
> "Here are the model numbers from Samsung:
> 
> 29" : TXT2793HX/XAA (online at http://www.samsung.com/Products/TV/S...s/tx-t2793.pdf )
> 
> 
> 32" : TXT3093HX/XAA ."
> 
> 
> And that's all that was stated in the E-mail that I recieved from Pixelworks.
> 
> 
> Sooooo; apparently, the new TXT3093HX models DO have the Bluejay chip...sounds good so far.. but I also have a question.. do these models also have QAM tuners ?
> 
> 
> Thanks !~
> 
> 
> 
> "



Thanks for the info. I am liking my SD model so much I have decided to add one of these to my family room. I really wanted the BlueJay processor. Unforunately, my built-in is set up for a 4:3 TV, so I'll need to go for the 27". Going today to try and see one.


----------



## Flexia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *m0unds* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> okay cool-- tech from a call to samsung customer support or a warranty service from the retailer?



if you call samsung they will let the nearest service center know and they will call you


----------



## turbospeed

mine has the rainbow too when the scenes are black , also the pictures changes sizes a little when theres a contrast change ligth when going froma dark to brigth place.


thing is i live in mexico and bougth the [email protected] in san diego and its 3 hours from where i live ,im going to try to get samung to offer me a upgrade without having to take the tv then wait and and go back and forth hauling the TV.


----------



## Flexia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *m0unds* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's a question for you guys-- my unit doesn't have much in the way of geometry issues, but it does have this really annoying couple of red lines at the top of the display. they're not symmetrical, but they're hideously distracting. anyone know what i might be describing?
> 
> 
> they're only visible when whatever is on-screen is either totally black or nearly totally black (or something's being displayed in 16:9 with black bars). i'll try and grab a picture of them.



He said there is nothing they can do but adjust the image so that is hidden. With the new tube I got it still had it but red, and he moved the image up 1 pixel and you can't see it anymore.



With the old tube there was about 6 magnets on the because of purity issues from the factory. The techs were not surprised the it lost purity in a short time. The new tube however is very clear in color and the calibration is near perfect. I'm very happy now.


----------



## lotusson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MaXGTS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It was in shop mode from the factory and using the SM I disabled it. But I believe my picture settings reverted back to default settings even after I set 'SHOP_MODE' to Off in the SM. I'll keep an eye on my settings to see if it happens again. Why would Samsung ship the monitor with that option enabled? The average user wouldn't be able to disable it. Wierd.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I notice the 3093 loses some focus toward the left and right sides of the screen. Grid lines are much sharper in the center 1/3 of the screen. I've read this is a limitation of tube tv's and even more pronounced in shallow depth tubes. How's yours?



Sorry for the late reply.


I'm not much of a TV watcher, so I still have yet to pick up an antenna. So unfortunately I can not comment how SD television looks. Also, I haven't been into the service menu, actually haven't found much reason to. I've mostly been playing my 360 and watching hi-def movies. Everything looks amazing from corner to corner. Downloaded a couple hi-def moves through the Live Marketplace and those looked stunning as well (but not as good as my HD DVD discs). I just haven't found a reason to attempt to tweak anything in the service menu yet.


----------



## MetsFanAtShea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lotusson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> 
> I'm not much of a TV watcher, so I still have yet to pick up an antenna. So unfortunately I can not comment how SD television looks. Also, I haven't been into the service menu, actually haven't found much reason to. I've mostly been playing my 360 and watching hi-def movies. Everything looks amazing from corner to corner. Downloaded a couple hi-def moves through the Live Marketplace and those looked stunning as well (but not as good as my HD DVD discs). I just haven't found a reason to attempt to tweak anything in the service menu yet.



I just bought this tv on Friday morning,its my first HD set. Like you I'm primarily using it for Standard television viewing and HD gaming on my 360 and PS3. Everything looks pretty good so far but I am tweaking my color settings from time to time just to see how movies,tv programs,and gaming looks. I have noticed that when using my 360 I tend to see abit of interference though. I'm seeing a barely visible verticle line that travels from left to right whenever I have my 360 powered on. It almost reminds me of that same type of fuzzy lines one would sometimes see when using an old RF tv switch box when playing older systems such as Atari 2600s years ago










In contrast this same line is never shown when I use my PS3 on this tv. Just curious-does your tv display this line at all when you use your consoles, or to be more specific...your 360? Its probably just a cable going bad on my 360 but I thought I'd ask to be sure.


For what its worth my set does have abit of a geometry issue. I only notice it when I go into 4:3 mode,where the top left corner of the screen isn't totally straight,it has a slight arch. Its nothing major but I am keeping an eye on it to see if it somehow becomes worse.


I'm new to HD sets so I'm just now looking into buying a calibration DVD. So far I love this set. Some warned me that 720P is much better than 1080i but at this point I really don't care. This tv is so much of a step up from a standard tv that I'm totally satisfied with my purchase as I'm mloving every minute of it so far


----------



## l3ftonm3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MetsFanAtShea* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have noticed that when using my 360 I tend to see abit of interference though. I'm seeing a barely visible verticle line that travels from left to right whenever I have my 360 powered on. It almost reminds me of that same type of fuzzy lines one would sometimes see when using an old RF tv switch box when playing older systems such as Atari 2600s years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> far




my slimfit 3082 does this also with xbox 360 over the component inputs. I only really notice it on fully black screens.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MetsFanAtShea* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just bought this tv on Friday morning,its my first HD set. Like you I'm primarily using it for Standard television viewing and HD gaming on my 360 and PS3. Everything looks pretty good so far but I am tweaking my color settings from time to time just to see how movies,tv programs,and gaming looks. I have noticed that when using my 360 I tend to see abit of interference though. I'm seeing a barely visible verticle line that travels from left to right whenever I have my 360 powered on. It almost reminds me of that same type of fuzzy lines one would sometimes see when using an old RF tv switch box when playing older systems such as Atari 2600s years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In contrast this same line is never shown when I use my PS3 on this tv. Just curious-does your tv display this line at all when you use your consoles, or to be more specific...your 360? Its probably just a cable going bad on my 360 but I thought I'd ask to be sure.



What is the output of your 360 set to? 720p or 1080i? Have you tried changing those settings? Does that help?


----------



## MaXGTS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MetsFanAtShea* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just bought this tv on Friday morning,its my first HD set. Like you I'm primarily using it for Standard television viewing and HD gaming on my 360 and PS3. Everything looks pretty good so far but I am tweaking my color settings from time to time just to see how movies,tv programs,and gaming looks. I have noticed that when using my 360 I tend to see abit of interference though. I'm seeing a barely visible verticle line that travels from left to right whenever I have my 360 powered on. It almost reminds me of that same type of fuzzy lines one would sometimes see when using an old RF tv switch box when playing older systems such as Atari 2600s years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In contrast this same line is never shown when I use my PS3 on this tv. Just curious-does your tv display this line at all when you use your consoles, or to be more specific...your 360? Its probably just a cable going bad on my 360 but I thought I'd ask to be sure.
> 
> 
> For what its worth my set does have abit of a geometry issue. I only notice it when I go into 4:3 mode,where the top left corner of the screen isn't totally straight,it has a slight arch. Its nothing major but I am keeping an eye on it to see if it somehow becomes worse.
> 
> 
> I'm new to HD sets so I'm just now looking into buying a calibration DVD. So far I love this set. Some warned me that 720P is much better than 1080i but at this point I really don't care. This tv is so much of a step up from a standard tv that I'm totally satisfied with my purchase as I'm mloving every minute of it so far




I have this 'vertical line' issue also. It's more like a 1 inch wide vertical bar that can travel either left to right or right to left and moves at different speeds. Setting the 360 to 720p resolves the problem 99.9% of the time since it seems to manifest itself only when operating at 1080i. If you do a google search, you'll see this 'vertical line' problem has been occuring for quite some time with many different tv sets and not only with the 360, but with dvd players, cable and dish signals. In all the threads I've come across, most concluded that setting their component to 720p solved the problem. The problem with me is my eyes prefer 1080i. In any case, ignore the vertical bar or switch to 720p. Hope this relieves any anxieties you have about your new tv having a problem, because it's not the tv.


As far as calibration, I recommend the Avia Guide to Home Theater DVD .


----------



## ClayPigeon

I don't have the same TV as you guys, but i always get some interference when first booting up my 360. Even did on my old TV and i have everything running into a power conditoner/surge protector. It goes away tho once a game or movie starts, or when i go into the dashboard. i think it's just from the 360 mechanism when powering up and it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## m0unds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flexia* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> He said there is nothing they can do but adjust the image so that is hidden. With the new tube I got it still had it but red, and he moved the image up 1 pixel and you can't see it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> With the old tube there was about 6 magnets on the because of purity issues from the factory. The techs were not surprised the it lost purity in a short time. The new tube however is very clear in color and the calibration is near perfect. I'm very happy now.



Ah-ha. I've got really excellent calibration and color, but that little red line concerned me. If it's present on a new tube, then I'm not as concerned. It's not noticible unless the room is pitch black and we're watching something with black bars.


Does yours exhibit the geometry issues others are reporting? I've got a tiny bit of bowing along the sides of the image when the cable box upconverts it and centers the picture. It's barely apparent. I eliminated it by configuring the box (SA8000HD) to do DVI/HDMI passthru and setting all regular stuff to display as 480p.


----------



## MetsFanAtShea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MaXGTS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have this 'vertical line' issue also. It's more like a 1 inch wide vertical bar that can travel either left to right or right to left and moves at different speeds. Setting the 360 to 720p resolves the problem 99.9% of the time since it seems to manifest itself only when operating at 1080i. If you do a google search, you'll see this 'vertical line' problem has been occuring for quite some time with many different tv sets and not only with the 360, but with dvd players, cable and dish signals. In all the threads I've come across, most concluded that setting their component to 720p solved the problem. The problem with me is my eyes prefer 1080i. In any case, ignore the vertical bar or switch to 720p. Hope this relieves any anxieties you have about your new tv having a problem, because it's not the tv.
> 
> 
> [/url] .



Very nice info in here.

I changed my 360 to display 720P and right away the verticle line is gone,thanks for the tip. For a minute I was thinking that maybe the 360s internal scaler might be having fits with the tv but I suppose not now,not when I set the display to 720,it works fine after that. Also,I'm noticing that whenever I watch DVD movies I'm seeing a similiar black strip that never moves,its always static,its about 4 inches right from the center of the screen. Its barely visible when the the color black is displayed within the films I'm viewing. I use to see this sort of thing with an old standard Phillips set so I guess youre right,its just the way tubes are built nowdays. Its nothing major I suppose,I just hope that more of them don't start showing themselves. I've watched 3 films since I last posted and the tv really keeps impressing,the clarity of the screen is really fantastic despite the minor flaws I'm seeing with the verticle line and barely black strip I see when viewing movies.


Thanks so much for the link on where to purchase a calibration DVD.

I'm glad I found this forum,you people are a big help in getting to know the ins and outs with the new tv.


One more thing,I've read about switching from Shop to home mode so that custom settings are saved. But every once inawhile I loose my settings anyways. I've also noticed that the plug and play option is now grayed out and am unable to enter this area so as to see if the tv has gone back to shop mode. Is there a solution for this?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Flexia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *m0unds* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ah-ha. I've got really excellent calibration and color, but that little red line concerned me. If it's present on a new tube, then I'm not as concerned. It's not noticible unless the room is pitch black and we're watching something with black bars.
> 
> 
> Does yours exhibit the geometry issues others are reporting? I've got a tiny bit of bowing along the sides of the image when the cable box upconverts it and centers the picture. It's barely apparent. I eliminated it by configuring the box (SA8000HD) to do DVI/HDMI passthru and setting all regular stuff to display as 480p.



I don't have a cable box so i don't know


----------



## RobDMB

Do these new slimfits have Qam tuners?


----------



## JamesRayder2026

Hello, this is my very first post and I am posting about the 27" Slimfit TX-T2793H that I ordered last friday and got delivered yesterday and for some reason I got this strange hourglass shape to it and everything. It was working fine when I hooked it up until I turned off the set to get lunch. I come back and turn on the set to play my N64, and there is very weird hourglass shape. And I had the set for about 20 minutes before this happened. Now it is day two and I can't enjoy the sweet taste of HD programming. There is no text distortion, just the hour glass shape.


I called samsung and they referred me to a local tech called Stereo Components here in Boston, and they are going to be here thursday. Do you think I should wait for the tech or get the set exchanged? I ordered it from Best Buy Online.


Thank a bunch


----------



## notsonic

man, i hate my slimfit. i've had a 3082 since about january and every day i'm less and less satisfied with it. forget even being happy with it.


i have 5 major problems.


1. color blotches everywhere. the entire right half of the screen is yellow when it should be white. theres also purple/red/green splotches randomly strewn about. the degauss when you turn the tv on doesnt do anything to fix it.


2. poor geometry. this was to be expected and its not that big of a concern, especially since i havent tried to fix it yet in the service menu. but the extreme loss of focus at the edges is pretty disappointing. whats the point of a wide screen if the extra image is all blurry anyway?


3. unuseable with my pc. using a dvi to hdmi cable, its unuseable. it flickers like crazy. i guess this is to be expected but a huge disappointment.


4. dotcrawl. everywhere. no matter what. the edges of everything no matter the signal exhibit dot crawl.


5. this is my biggest complaint, i'm not even sure if theres a term to describe it. in any situation (high contrast is the most obvious) if something isnt in the center of the screen, it gets a glow around it. which worsens as it gets to the edge. (the best example i can use is marvel vs capcom 2's training mode. the character sprites nearly double in size with this glow around them when they near the edge.)


i was significantly happier when i bought my sdtv which didnt exhibit any of these problems when compared to this "superior" hdtv that cost three times as much.


----------



## 87david

I recently purchased a Slimfit 3093 and am extremely happy with it. No problems at all with geometry. However, the lower left corner has some minor color irregularity when light colors are displayed. Can this be fixed in the service menu?


Thanks.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobDMB* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do these new slimfits have Qam tuners?



Samsung abandoned QAM tuners on crts many models ago.


----------



## turbospeed

just called the samsung service dealer , he says he cant see any rainbow, nor the pulsations when the tv changes from dark/light or ligth/dark scenes.


but theyre only trying with regular cable , i can see it mostly in hdmi or component with my computer in games is a subtle but noticeable rainbow , enough to make me want to play in my el cheapo monitor.


now im 4 hours from them and the samsung rep wont autorize a change for the 3093 , so im going to hace to travel again to show them the problem and then again to pick up the tv and check everything is ok.


----------



## fleaman

Well, it seems (from this thread) that there are as many problems with the *New* slimfits as the older ones.


Wonderful










I've been patient, always hoping Samsung would learn their lesson and release a reliable working (to spec) slimfit on their latest version...but no, every generation of this series seems to be plagued with the same amount of problems as the previous gen.


It really sucks.


I need something smaller than Plasma makes and there is no LCD that doesn't look like crap. Looks like my SD 27" Toshiba (working perfectly for 6 years) will hold its ground for a bit longer...


Fleaman


----------



## hokie_tx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lotusson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> One small nitpick I have is that god awful beep the TV makes when you turn it on/off. If you've owned some of the previous models then you know what I'm talking about. Sounds like bad circus music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's not an actual problem so no biggie.



The user manual for the 93 series states the TV power on/off melody can be turned off as a menu choice (SETUP>MELODY>OFF).


----------



## 87david

I know that people have been having problems with their new Samsungs, but I'm pretty happy with my set, in general, and the geometry seems to be pretty good. The only problem I'm having is the color impurity in the lower left corner in my screen (see link and pic). It's most obvious in a total red background. Does anyone know how this can be fixed? Is fiddling with the magnetic rings in back of the picture tube the only way to fix this? On a side note, my CRT monitor can fix this through its calibration menu. Or, do you think the corner color impurity is excessive and the set should be returned.


I appreciate any help.

Thanks.

http://www.villagephotos.com/pubbrow...der_id=1866174 



Note: disregard the white vertical bars. There is a window in the background and light is getting through the blind.


----------



## JamesRayder2026

Well, I dealt with the tv situation and I am going to get the Insignia LCD


----------



## altflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *87david* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I know that people have been having problems with their new Samsungs, but I'm pretty happy with my set, in general, and the geometry seems to be pretty good. The only problem I'm having is the color impurity in the lower left corner in my screen (see link and pic). It's most obvious in a total red background. Does anyone know how this can be fixed? Is fiddling with the magnetic rings in back of the picture tube the only way to fix this? On a side note, my CRT monitor can fix this through its calibration menu. Or, do you think the corner color impurity is excessive and the set should be returned.



I am no expert or repairman, but to me the image looks as if it has a purity adjustment issue or has been affected by stray magnetism. The purity is adjusted by some of the rings on the neck of the tube, but this is a complex adjustment and one that is made during assembly or picture tube replacement. A good degaussing with an external degaussing unit MIGHT take care of the problem. If it were mine, I would try another set as I consider this unacceptable, but from what I have seen in the stores and read in this forum, Samsung appear to have a real QC problem with these sets and I wonder if this is a worldwide problem, or one particular to the sets assembled in Mexico. Certainly, the poor set-up issues are a fault of the assembly plant, but the component failures indicate poor parts or sub assemblies.


----------



## justsc

87david,


This is an ongoing problem with these sets.


I usually recommend that folks run their sets hard throughout the 30 day return period and if the color issue doesn't resolve on its own (it frequently does) then exchange it (no repairs-you get stuck in a closed loop and never get out).


----------



## mitchellgreen

Hello all,


Long time lurker, first time poster. I remembered this thread from when I was researching the purchase of my HDTV.


I ended up with a 27" Samsung Slimfit TX-R2779H (It's the model with one HDMI and 4:3 Ratio)


I loved it, unlike what seems like almost everyone, I had no noticeable geometry issues, or at least I could never tell. It is perfect size for the room it is in.


Soo... I bought the TV least Feb, and it has been great, there were a couple of things I found out later that I wish, I probably would have gone 16:9 ratio if I had to do it all over again.


TV has been great until two nights ago my GF was watching it, and (According to her, I was actually out of town at the time) it made a "pop" and then smelled like ozone. Now when you turn the TV on, I get either a single white-ish grey line and then what looks like no picture (no menu, no source indication, nothing. but you can see faint grey) or a weird psychedelic line that bows out in the middle and then the same grey picture.


I called Samsung,, but I am out of warranty (by 3 months of course) so according to them I am S.O.L. Try contact service people in you area etc...


I have found a place in the city and when I get some time off work I'll run it by there and see.


Has anyone had similiar issues? Or heard of this before?


This seems like an incredibly short life-span for a TV (1 year and some change)


I've basically decided that if it costs upwards of $200-$250 to repair I will just buy a new TV (Not a samsung obviously) because it only ran me $600 when I got it new.


Any ideas? And thanks in advance.


----------



## dsanbo

Sounds like a high-voltage supply problem...I've been told these Sammys have deficient power supplies (I myself have the 27" 4:3 Slimfit in the bedroom.... and love it....)....I've had mine about a year; it doesn't get too much use, as I also have a 26"16:9 Sammy in my living room.

Sorry to hear of your plight.....Murphy's Law strikes again! (I thought I was the "only one" this kind of thing happened to....

Good luck with a (not TOO expensive....) fix....


----------



## 87david

Thanks guys for the help. I didn't want to say anything in my previous post, but this is actually my second Samsung 3093 in just a few days. My first one was obviously defective, a purple streak across the screen was almost always visible when watching TV (I'll submit a picture later).


My current Samsung, the one in the pics, only exhibits corner color impurity in certain instances, most notably in red backgrounds. From a cold TV "power-on" the problem is much less visible. Once the TV is warmed up, however, the color impurity becomes more visible. I used the internal TV degaussing a few times, it did help some. But I might go ahead and exchange this one.


But aside from the few problems I have had with this TV, it really does display a remarkable picture. My brother tried out two 42" LCD televisions, one by Toshiba and the other by LG (both around $1700), and thought the Samsung's picture was superior.


----------



## zrdb

Which is why I love my Insignia 27" 4:3 hdtv that I got a year ago-wouldn't trade it for any friggin' lcd-I spent 2 hours adjusting the color and a few other items-picture's to die for. CRT's forever!!


----------



## 87david

Yeah, I totally agree. I really love my CRTs. I don't regret at all purchasing my Samsung 3093. Probably most of the geometry and color issues can be solved in one way or another, since the problem seems to be improper care in setting up theTV.


I still can't believe how low you can get this set; I got mine for $539. Picture and sound are both excellent. Tubes aren't perfect however, so people need a little understanding of the technology, its limitations and what not. LCDs have perfect geometry, but their lack of contrast and poor viewing angles detract from their picture quality.


But here is the picture I was referring to in my previous post about the defective Samsung. On a side note, I'm not bashing Samsung or CRTs in general, I'm just relaying my experience to help educate others in what possibly to look for to evaluate their set. Eventually you'll find you're happy with







Oh, and excuse some of the anomalies in the pics, not everything you see is real; the anomalies are caused by the camera. The "smudges" or "bars" are definitely real, however, when viewing the colored backgrounds in person.


See vertical streak in left side of screen. This is not so much visible in normal viewing, but is very apparent in various solid backgrounds such as this one.










Under a red background, there are various vertical "smudges" or "bars." It is not so much visible here,but in person it is obvious that something is amiss.











This is the same picture as before with the red background but I changed the hue slightly to show the vertical "smudges" more clearly.


----------



## yzdeaner

Lag issue using Samsung TX-S2782H for X-Box 360 gaming


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hello, this is my first time posting on this forum.

I am not a techie so please be as clear as possible when replying.


I have purchased 34 Samsung TX-S2782H HDTVs to use in gaming tournaments along with Sony Playsation PS-3's and Xbox 360's. Picture quality is perfect...no geometry problems as reported by many on this site.

However, the gamers are reporting serious lag issues. For example, Guitar Hero players are measuring 113 millisecond lag time. Gears of War players are experiencing lag issues as well.

I am severely confused because this TV is a CRT and should not have any lag. Some of the games are networked using a Linkysis switchport (Gears of War), but other games (Guitar Hero) have the console plugged directly into the CRT.

We are using HDMI cables as well as component cables and the lag problem is reported in all scenarios. SOMETHING DOESN'T SOUND RIGHT!!


Samsumg support says that their CRTs (as with all CRTs) have lag measured in the microseconds which is a much shorter period than the milliseconds that LCD's have due to the refresh rate of an LCD (typically 6-12ms). Is this correct?


Has anyone a clue as to what the problem is? I thought that lag was only an issue with LCD's and plasma TV but not high def CRT's. Am I misinformed?


I'm told by the electricians at the hotel venue that the amperage running to the Samsungs and other components is sufficient. Is there a certain configuration that the Xbox 360, PS-3 or Samsung must be set to otherwise lag will be noticed? Please help!


Thank you.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yzdeaner* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Lag issue using Samsung TX-S2782H for X-Box 360 gaming



What resolution are your consoles outputting - 720p or 1080i? For that tv, you may want to set the Xbox 360 and PS3 to output the game at 1080i. For some odd reason, the spec sheet for that tv doesn't list 720p as a favorite resolution. Just a thought. I have an interest in that Samsung for gaming also, so your news is discouraging. Let us know if my suggestion helps.


(But then again, XBox 360 games are designed for 720p, so would upscaling 'em to 1080i cause a lag? Hmmmmm.....)


----------



## Artwood

How much better are the latest Slimfits compared to the first ones?


----------



## hokie_tx

I purchased a 2793H earlier this week. During the first hour, the screen started displaying dim on all inputs (menu appeared the same way). I kept the TV on, and the problem ended up going away (and hasn't happened again over the past few days). The set also has the thin red line at the top as others in this thread have reported.


I bought a second 2793H from a second CC store, and it seems to have alignment problems. I corrected the basic geometry issues in the service menu, but on test patterns like grid and needle/pulse, there is a blue shadow to the white patterns (guess it's an alignment problem for the blue gun?). The thin red lines on this set only appear on the AV-In and S-Video inputs. Also I noticed this set does not seem to emit the same levels of static electricity as the first set (while on or after being turned off).


At this point, I'm thinking the best thing is to keep the original set and live with the thin red line at the top, forget about the static electricity (except to clean the attracted dust off occasionally), and hope the screen problem doesn't return (but I bought the three year in-home warranty to hedge this bet).


My questions before returning the other set are:


-Is there any easy setting in the service mode to get the blue to better align?

-Is it usually normal for this set to emit a pretty big static electrical charge?


----------



## SlaughterX

Ok, so does the Samsung 30' CRT, TXS3082WHX/XAA, SA01 actually support 720p, or does it upconvert it to 1080i?


----------



## Aveia

Hi, I got this TV as a Christmas present last year. Just recently I put together a really nice computer with a evga 8800 GTS 640 meg video card and I was hoping to use the TV as my monitor. I know this computer with this card is capable of feeding really nice quality video to a good display. Unfotunately, my current monitor is a crappy 17" NEC crt that is going bad on me. I've been playing with the settings in both the TV menus and in my Nvidia control panel, but I cant seem to find any resolution that doesnt make text a blurry mess. Am I kidding myself that I could use this TV as a good monitor? It will be at least 3 months before I can afford to spend $300 on the 22" Samsung monitor that I would like to use if this doesnt work.


----------



## sakeee

Hi all!!!


I'm new in this area!


I have a big question guys!!!


I would like to buy a Hd-ready CRT Samsung WS-32Z308P TV.


I read any problems for this modell & the biggest retentiveness is the geometry problem.

I will use with dvd, ps2 and see a simple tv line-up.


Buy or not buy because not worth?


----------



## BLiTzNicK

The TV guy came and hauled my 27" HD Slimfit away today. The geometry took a dive off the deep end. I was starting to actually get motion sickness from watching the news on it.


The TV is still under warranty, and the repair man said that they have been replacing the chassis in this model, rather than actually trying to fix the problem. I wonder, what exactly does the "chassis" consist of in the slimfit?


----------



## PhatalOne

I bought a 27" Slimfit for the bedroom about 8 months ago and it didn't even make it 3 days in the house before it went back to the store. After about 30 minutes it would start to have an annoying humming sound that would only sometimes go away if you turned the TV off and back on. When I'd turn it on and off it would have quite a bit of static and popping sounds. Not too mention the picture had some minor geometry issues. The last straw was one night when the GF saw sparks inside the casing when I turned it off and on, it was no longer welcome in the house. The thing was a complete piece of junk compared to my other TVs, but it sure did look nice. I had used quite a few Sammy products before and always thought they made decent quality stuff until I ran into this TV. My guess is that the unit wasn't sufficiently grounded but it has made me think twice about buying their TVs again. Too bad it had "issues." Maybe they've improved these sets since my experience with them but obviously I would not recommend purchasing one of these TV's.


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BLiTzNicK* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The TV guy came and hauled my 27" HD Slimfit away today. The geometry took a dive off the deep end. I was starting to actually get motion sickness from watching the news on it.
> 
> 
> The TV is still under warranty, and the repair man said that they have been replacing the chassis in this model, rather than actually trying to fix the problem. I wonder, what exactly does the "chassis" consist of in the slimfit?



You have a right to be confused - this is sloppy lingo.


Essentially, the chassis is most everything but the tube. This includes the electronics and the s/w that drives everything the tube does. It's not a bad idea to do this. Better than just swapping out a board.


Cheers!


----------



## justsc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SlaughterX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, so does the Samsung 30' CRT, TXS3082WHX/XAA, SA01 actually support 720p, or does it upconvert it to 1080i?



It supports it and then upconverts it. The term "support" implies that the set recognizes and accepts a 720p signal, then, because the set is 1080i native, the signal gets upconverted for display.


----------



## SlaughterX

So I would be better off just setting all my stuff to 1080i then huh? I think it's false advertisement for these companies to say that their TVs support 720p but don't really...


----------



## MetsFanAtShea




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SlaughterX* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I would be better off just setting all my stuff to 1080i then huh? I think it's false advertisement for these companies to say that their TVs support 720p but don't really...




It actually does 720p. If you have a PS3 set it to 720p only in the system's output settings,the tv will display that resolution. Then hit the info button on the tv remote and it will say your output is indeed 720p.


There is a visual difference when you do this.

I've double checked this by then setting the PS3 back to 1080i and instantly the text in the PS3 web browser adjusts to the new setting and becomes smaller compared to the previous 720p setting.


If thats not enough-a game such as Resistance can only be played in 720p(says so on the back of the box) and not 1080i. Before inserting the game I leave my settings at 1080i with the PS3 but then if I start Resistance the tv will always compensate by adjusting its image(you'll know because the screen will adjust by flashing for a few seconds). Thats your que thats the tv has adjusted to that required 720P setting that the game plays in. You can easily tell the difference because everything from your image to screen text is abit larger than before,and again the info button on the remote verifies this by telling you what resolution your tv us now in.


The tvs default native resolution is indeed 1080i,but it is capable of displaying a 720p image if it needs to.


Hope that clears up your doubts.


----------



## wginsberg

Here's an odd problem I've been having with my new 3093. When I connect a game system to the S-Video ports, there is not any sound coming out, all I get is hiss. What could I be doing wrong?


----------



## dsanbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wginsberg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's an odd problem I've been having with my new 3093. When I connect a game system to the S-Video ports, there is not any sound coming out, all I get is hiss. What could I be doing wrong?



wginsberg.....

Not to be condescending.....but...you ARE aware that S-Video is just that....video...no audio...You have to connect audio separately with RCA plugs (analog) or coaxial or optical cables (digital)....or did I miss something..?!


----------



## mcdermd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mitchellgreen* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> TV has been great until two nights ago my GF was watching it, and (According to her, I was actually out of town at the time) it made a "pop" and then smelled like ozone. Now when you turn the TV on, I get either a single white-ish grey line and then what looks like no picture (no menu, no source indication, nothing. but you can see faint grey) or a weird psychedelic line that bows out in the middle and then the same grey picture.
> 
> 
> I called Samsung,, but I am out of warranty (by 3 months of course) so according to them I am S.O.L. Try contact service people in you area etc...



I had the same on my 30" Samsung CRT. 13 months and it was dead. Looked at about $400 to fix so I'm now looking at new TVs (not Samsung).


----------



## diamondsack

so ive had this tv for almost 2 years, i bought the display model at best buy (bad idea by the way, especially since i didnt get warranty)... so anyways i have all kinds of distortions in my picture, i have some weird dark verticle smudges as the above poster showed in the pictures. i guess i can live with that as if i try not to pay attention i dont notice anything. what really bugs me, and what my question is about, is the discoloration that i have in my top right corner. it looks as if somebody put a magnet up to the screen. its happened before when i first purchased the tv and i put my center speaker right on top of the tv. eventuallly the smudge went away. but now this new one, which is horribly noticeable, will not go away... does anyone have any idea how i can fix this? im so disgusted with it that im tempted to either bust the screen with a hammer or just give the tv away and buy something else. am i doomed? can i do anything to make that smudge go away? what about those verticle smudges? please help as this is my last resort, im really considering buying a new tv despite being tight on $$$. thanks in advance for any help


----------



## wginsberg

dsanbo,

Yes, I have the S-Video and the Red/White audio connections hooked up. When I tune the TV to the S-Video source, however, there is no sound--only hissing, which is strange because I would have thought there should be no sound if it is not working.


----------



## Flamenmars

Does anyone have a copy or link to the TX-S3082wh Service Menu Pdf that explains what all the settings do?


It used to be here,
http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/co...62A-aadj-3.pdf , but the link is dead.


----------



## BLiTzNicK

Thanks for the heads up on the chassis replacement. I haven't heard back from the repairman, but am going to give him until Friday before I give him a call.


----------



## Shadowknight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wginsberg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> dsanbo,
> 
> Yes, I have the S-Video and the Red/White audio connections hooked up. When I tune the TV to the S-Video source, however, there is no sound--only hissing, which is strange because I would have thought there should be no sound if it is not working.



Hmm... check your TV manual... sometimes you have to plug it into specific audio ports when using a certain input type. On my insignia, I four places to plug in composite cables, but if I use component, I plug it into a seperate port from the composite ones (duh) but I have to use specific audio ports to hear sound from that source. Same with S-video.


----------



## johnmurr

I'm on the verge of picking up a 3092. Before I do I need a few definitive answers. I've read almost the whole thread but since the "9" series is still fairly new most of the information didn't pertain to this model.


Here we go:


1) Has the firmware been updated to unlock the QAM functionality on the 3092?


2) Is there a general consensus as to whether the bowing issue has been resolved? I read about the sticker asserting "no distortion" but what have owners actually observed?


3) Is the ATSC tuner the same chipset that is in the current generation of Samsung set top boxes? I ask because apparently the current Samsung tuners are said to be able to pull in a lot more OTA channels due to good signal/interference processing.


4) Does the TV sport a similar channel guide/on screen controls to the Samsung set top boxes?


5) Are there similar products from other manufacturers that are competitively priced that I should research before purchasing the 3092?


Thanks so much!

Follow-up: I went ahead and purchased a 3093 instead. Full review to follow.


----------



## Delorean2006

I have geometry, pixilation and discolorment issues with my 27" Samsung Dynaflat HDTV again. The first time it was fixed the problems were gone for like a month and then the problems came back and worse then the first time. So I wanted to know if anybody knows what they will repair or will Samung Replace the tv?


----------



## johnmurr

I purchased the 3093 from Best Buy for $539.99 USD this weekend. After 2 days of use I feel I am in a good position to offer a preliminary review of the unit, outlining its strengths, weaknesses, dispelling a few myths and confirming a few rumors.


First off, here are a few quick answers to burning questions:


1) Clear QAM tuner? Yes

2) Screen problems (bowing, colored lines, blotchy color or brightness)? No

3) CRT display limitations (horizontal resolution, convergence)? Yes

4) Burning plastic smell? No

5) Black matte bars for 4:3 content? Yes

6) Native 720p? No (Yes, I am sure about this)

7) Recommended? Yes


Out of the box, the screen's geometry was almost perfect. There was no discernible bowing horizontally or vertically. I studied every ticker and letterbox I could find as well as the OSD and found very minimal distortion. The image was properly centered and didn't significantly run off the viewable area. There was slight compression (horizontal squeezing) along the right edge of the image. This was barely noticeable without a test pattern.


Screen performance was excellent. Contrast is ramped up too high by default. Color and brightness is reasonably consistent across the viewable area. There is a slight falloff in brightness and saturation at the corners. Again, this is very minimal and only apparent with a test pattern.


Horizontal resolution and convergence degrade slightly at the outermost right and left 1/3 of the viewable area. This can be discerned within 5 feet from the screen but you really have to be looking for it.

*Overall the CRT performs admirably. It suffers from the classic limitations of widescreen CRT technology, but is not exacerbated by poor engineering or QC.*


I'm not gonna spend a lot of time talking about the OSD, remote, speakers, input, output, etc. as all of these functions are well implemented but not outstanding or deficient in any significant way that I have discovered so far.


I do have a few things to say about picture quality however.


There has been some debate over what native scan modes this CRT will operate in. *It only operates in 1 mode: 1080i.* No, I am not an idiot. I'm not debating that CRTs can operate in other modes or that past models operated in other modes, however the 3093 only operates in 1080i. *480i, 480p and 720p are all upscaled to 1080i.* This is not necessarily a bad thing, however I would have liked the option to play my DVDs in their native mode without any picture processing.


Speaking of picture processing... As mentioned, the TV only outputs 1080i, so all other formats are resampled. The upside of this is that no matter the format, all output enjoys the density of 1080 scan-lines. The downside is that resampling introduces anti-aliasing artifacts which are noticeable on small, sharp, high contrast features such as text. I'm pretty sure that other processing (some sort of low-pass or noise filter) is being done as well, but I can't say for sure.


Overall the picture quality is suburb. The resampling is less objectionable than obvious aliasing on low resolution sources. At 1080i there is minor vertical aliasing due to limited horizontal resolution.


I do not have cable. I do however have a cable ready apartment. I connected my dead cable jack to the 3093 just to see if the cable company had any unscrambled digital music channels that the Clear QAM tuner could pick up. To my surprise, everything from MTV to the Movie Network to porn (not that I would ever watch it) to Public Access, to A&E and Discovery HD to CNN were all open. 88 DTV & HDTV video channels in addition to almost 100 music channels. A very pleasant surprise indeed!


One thing that the 3093 gets very wrong is that the power cord is located behind the right speaker as opposed to on the IO panel on the back. I have the unit on a TV stand and the power cord is very noticeable draped beside the unit. This is not a deal breaker but seems like a dumb design decision.


In conclusion: *If you are budget conscious enthusiast who's been itching to go HD this TV is probably the best product you will find for the price.* CRT is not a perfect technology but neither is LCD. The picture quality of this set is quite stunning and the all around feature set seems reasonably complete.


Now onto the service menu!


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnmurr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I purchased the 3093 from Best Buy for $539.99 USD this weekend. After 2 days of use I feel I am in a good position to offer a preliminary review of the unit, outlining its strengths, weaknesses, dispelling a few myths and confirming a few rumors.
> 
> 
> First off, here are a few quick answers to burning questions:
> 
> 
> 1) Clear QAM tuner? Yes
> 
> 2) Screen problems (bowing, colored lines, blotchy color or brightness)? No
> 
> 3) CRT display limitations (horizontal resolution, convergence)? Yes
> 
> 4) Burning plastic smell? No
> 
> 5) Black matte bars for 4:3 content? Yes
> 
> 6) Native 720p? No (Yes, I am sure about this)
> 
> 7) Recommended? Yes



I have a question about answer #5. When the tv is in 4:3 mode with black bars, are there geometry issues with the borders? I messed around with the floor model in a store, and the left and right borders didn't make a straight line at all. Looked quite awful. I'd be using that mode for last-gen gaming, so I'd like to know. Thanks!


----------



## johnmurr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a question about answer #5. When the tv is in 4:3 mode with black bars, are there geometry issues with the borders? I messed around with the floor model in a store, and the left and right borders didn't make a straight line at all. Looked quite awful. I'd be using that mode for last-gen gaming, so I'd like to know. Thanks!



Letterboxing for 4:3 content on my 3093 is as close to perfectly straight as I could have hoped for out of the box. There is a very slight skew to the bottom quarter of the left and right edges. I will be tweaking the service menu using DVE in the next week to see if I can sweeten the picture and will let you know if I have any luck.


When I say very slight, I mean very slight. My wife and friends could not point out any issues with the picture. I only noticed it because I was looking for it with the help of a test pattern.


Outside of some Sony CRTs I have never seen geometry this good out of the box. I am not distracted at all watching 4:3 content, there is no "hour glass" or "bowing" that would draw your attention.


When I was at Best Buy the display model was pretty wretched too. I am sure it had been running in "torch" mode for weeks and had probably been a return to begin with so I decided to try my luck.


I can't speak for all 3093s. I may have just gotten very lucky, but since Best Buy has a 30 day no questions asked policy I would say give it a shot. Worst case scenario you lose an afternoon lugging the TV back.


----------



## Kingboy D

Noobie here with a stupid question. I've done a quick search through this thread, but I want to confirm without all the lingo that I don't understand:


I've heard that all of the LCD HDTVs look like crap when displaying SD. I assume that the 3093 looks great on SD (like any of my old picture tube TVs) since its a CRT. Is this correct? I don't plan on spending the $500+ it will cost to upgrade my satellite service to HD ($300 to get the HD DVR, an extra $50 to upgrade service, an extra unknown cost to change my antenna to the right shape, and an extra $10 a month on my service plan).


I was hoping to get a widescreen TV of about this size and price, and this is the only model I can find that's not an LCD. What other TVs like this are out there that are worth looking into?


Thanks in advance for helping this utterly confused person.


----------



## LeoO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kingboy D* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Noobie here with a stupid question. I've done a quick search through this thread, but I want to confirm without all the lingo that I don't understand:
> 
> 
> I've heard that all of the LCD HDTVs look like crap when displaying SD. I assume that the 3093 looks great on SD (like any of my old picture tube TVs) since its a CRT. Is this correct? I don't plan on spending the $500+ it will cost to upgrade my satellite service to HD ($300 to get the HD DVR, an extra $50 to upgrade service, an extra unknown cost to change my antenna to the right shape, and an extra $10 a month on my service plan).
> 
> 
> I was hoping to get a widescreen TV of about this size and price, and this is the only model I can find that's not an LCD. What other TVs like this are out there that are worth looking into?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping this utterly confused person.



I've seen that factor with LCDs. The maddening part is that the person who bought the brand new TV has no clue how bad the picture looks and smugly contentedly thinks he's watching HDTV.


I've got a prior gen Samsung CRT - a 3082WH, and it shows SD content very well indeed. I can't speak to how it handles cable or satellite, but it shows broadcast SD content, both digital and analog, very well, and also does an excellent job with upconverted SD DVDs.


----------



## louie826

Does anyone here receive picture interference from ringing cellular phones nearby while watching something with the digital tuner? My TXT2082 does this.


----------



## mxc

Hello, I am writing from Mexico, I have one of this Slim Samsung TVs since three months ago.

Well, this TV set have a problem that consist in strange sounds than are emitted trough the speakers immediately after turn it off. Almost since the first day the tv began to make it, these sounds are a series of pops like lots of pops at low volume, the sounds continues for about 5 or 6 minutes and then stop, all this time the tv is supposed to be in Off. The TV don't show any of this sound problems when is turned ON or in the time when is used to watch the programs. I am very tired to call Samsung for help, they send me a technician and he changed a electronic resistance in the TV but the problem persists. I really don´t know what to do, Any of you have had this problem before? There is some cure to these sounds?

The only way to silence these sound has been to unplug te Tv set.


Thank you for your time, I appreciate it.


----------



## johnmurr

I'll try and tackle both of the most recent questions in this post...


First off, SD content is not drawn in its native mode but is upscaled to 1080i on the new 30 inch slimfits. So it is prone to the same kind of scaling/resampling artifacts that LCDs have. That said, SD content looks very good on the slimfits for a couple reasons. The first being that the upscaling routine that the TV performs on SD content does a very good job of anti-aliasing (smoothing out jagged scaling artifacts) and edge enhancement. The second is that most SD content is already tweaked in various ways for CRT displays (edgy, oversharpened, tonal exageration, etc.). These distortions are obvious on LCD but are more subtle on CRT.


The short answer is that SD looks good.


Regarding the popping noises that happen when the TV is shut off. I have a feeling that you are describing the noise of static discharging off the CRT. This is quite noticeable when the TV is shut off after a long amount of activity.


It is perfectly normal and doesn't hurt the TV at all.


----------



## mxc

Hello johnmurr

Thank you for your help, I believe too that this sound have certain relation with static but in this case these series of pops are louder than the sound generated by static in the CRT televisions, this sound is more like a little drum played very fast and in a low volume, this sound come from the speakers, is difficult to explain.

Is like something knocking in a wood table by 5 minutes, suddenly it stops.

Well as you can see is not very easy to describe.


Thank you for your attention.


----------



## JayFank

Are there any big geometry issues with the Samsung Slimfit 30" TXS3082W model?


I had a Samsung 30" HD tube that just recently blew up after four years, and it had some geometry issues that I had to fix.


So are the new Samsung Slimfits geometry prone?


----------



## johnmurr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayFank* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are there any big geometry issues with the Samsung Slimfit 30" TXS3082W model?
> 
> 
> I had a Samsung 30" HD tube that just recently blew up after four years, and it had some geometry issues that I had to fix.
> 
> 
> So are the new Samsung Slimfits geometry prone?



The 3082 is more prone to geometry issues than the 3092/3093. The new "9" series have an extra image processor that can perform geometry tweaks on less than perfect tube performance.

A warning to anyone who is messing around in the service menu on the "9" series models: Do not activate the "correct reset" option in the "local correct" page. This will erase geometry tweaks at various points on the image that you can't easily document and restore.


----------



## JayFank




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnmurr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 3082 is more prone to geometry issues than the 3092/3093. The new "9" series have an extra image processor that can perform geometry tweaks on less than perfect tube performance.
> 
> A warning to anyone who is messing around in the service menu on the "9" series models: Do not activate the "correct reset" option in the "local correct" page. This will erase geometry tweaks at various points on the image that you can't easily document and restore.




and on the 9 series, if you go in the service menu, if there are any geometry issues, are they an easy fix?


----------



## JayFank

Also, what are the differences between the 92 and 93 model?


----------



## johnmurr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayFank* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> and on the 9 series, if you go in the service menu, if there are any geometry issues, are they an easy fix?



OK, this is a loaded question. You can fix geometry issues, but it ain't easy!


The service menu has a "deflection" page with all of the analog tube adjustments that you need to get the CRT to perform as well as it possibly can.


The service menu also has "line setup" and "local correct" pages which are the interfaces for the Blue Jay processor. These pages allow you to select points on the screen and warp them (literally distort the image around the point in various ways) to smooth out any remaining geometry issues. This processing is similar to the Mesh Warp tool in image editing software.


Here is the difficult part. The "local correct" page only displays the coordinate information and editing values for one point at a time. So you have to cycle through every point and record their values before you reset them. You need to reset them if you decide to mess with the "deflection" menu because you can't effectively tweak the tube if the image is being warped to compensate for different "deflection" settings.


Once you have the tube tweaked to your liking then you can go in and learn how to use "local correct" to smooth out any remaining geometry issues.

I can't stress enough how important it is to make sure that you record the editing values for all of the "local correct" coordinates before you reset them. You can't get the factory tweaks back otherwise!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayFank* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, what are the differences between the 92 and 93 model?



As far as I am aware they are exactly the same except that the 93 has side-firing speakers and the 92 has bottom mounted speakers. I have the 93 so I can't say for certain that the 92 has the Blue Jay chip in it. However both models debuted at the same time and have identical specs so I would assume the 92 can be tweaked just as effectively as the 93.


----------



## JayFank




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnmurr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, this is a loaded question. You can fix geometry issues, but it ain't easy!
> 
> 
> The service menu has a "deflection" page with all of the analog tube adjustments that you need to get the CRT to perform as well as it possibly can.
> 
> 
> The service menu also has "line setup" and "local correct" pages which are the interfaces for the Blue Jay processor. These pages allow you to select points on the screen and warp them (literally distort the image around the point in various ways) to smooth out any remaining geometry issues. This processing is similar to the Mesh Warp tool in image editing software.
> 
> 
> Here is the difficult part. The "local correct" page only displays the coordinate information and editing values for one point at a time. So you have to cycle through every point and record their values before you reset them. You need to reset them if you decide to mess with the "deflection" menu because you can't effectively tweak the tube if the image is being warped to compensate for different "deflection" settings.
> 
> 
> Once you have the tube tweaked to your liking then you can go in and learn how to use "local correct" to smooth out any remaining geometry issues.
> 
> I can't stress enough how important it is to make sure that you record the editing values for all of the "local correct" coordinates before you reset them. You can't get the factory tweaks back otherwise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I am aware they are exactly the same except that the 93 has side-firing speakers and the 92 has bottom mounted speakers. I have the 93 so I can't say for certain that the 92 has the Blue Jay chip in it. However both models debuted at the same time and have identical specs so I would assume the 92 can be tweaked just as effectively as the 93.



alright, thanks, the only store that has this is at bestbuy, 70 miles away, so i'm going to take a look at it today, and hopefully the geometry isn't bad on this set...


also, have you had to make any tweaks in the service menu, or should it be good straight from the box


----------



## JayFank

Question: I bougth the 3093, and when i go to adjust colors, the color adjustment resets everytime i turn the set off... Is there a solution?


----------



## johnmurr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayFank* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> alright, thanks, the only store that has this is at bestbuy, 70 miles away, so i'm going to take a look at it today, and hopefully the geometry isn't bad on this set...
> 
> 
> also, have you had to make any tweaks in the service menu, or should it be good straight from the box



The 3093 that I bought had very good geometry right out of the box. I have tweaked the service menu, but most people probably won't have any noticeable issues that would warrant going into the service menu.


----------



## johnmurr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayFank* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Question: I bougth the 3093, and when i go to adjust colors, the color adjustment resets everytime i turn the set off... Is there a solution?



Make sure you don't have "shop mode" activated. You will find the shop mode toggle in the initial setup wizard.


----------



## JayFank

johnmurr, what do you have your color settings on? have you messed with tilt any, and have you messed with any settings in the service menu, and if so, what have you done?


----------



## johnmurr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayFank* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> johnmurr, what do you have your color settings on? have you messed with tilt any, and have you messed with any settings in the service menu, and if so, what have you done?



I have my color setting on standard, and my temperature setting on normal. I did adjust the tilt. However, I set my colors in the service menu, so my standard colors are different than the default standard colors.


I calibrated the set through the service menu but it would be pointless for me to give you the values that I came up with because they are specific to each TV. What works for me won't work for you.


If you don't know how to calibrate a TV, your first step should be to find some tutorials/FAQs/etc. on Google. Once you have an understanding of the process then you should get your hands on some calibration software/test pattern DVD/etc.


Be absolutely sure that you document anything you touch in the service menu as there is no way to undo your changes. I like to take pictures of each page of the service menu so that I have a record of all the default values before I do anything.


----------



## Miykael

I was considering giving a T3093WH to my dad for fathers day but I have become a bit confused. Most places that sell this T.V. have it listed as a 1080i set with a max resolution of 1920 x 1080. Yet the official Samsung spec sheet states that it is capable of max 800 lines horizontal resolution, which I read as saying that the tv can display a max of 800 x something. Does this mean that the TV has a resolution of 800 x 1080 (which seems very weird to me), is this tv even capable of real HD (and what is its real resolution), or am I just confused and misunderstanding what is going on with this TV. Please forgive my ignorance but my understanding of how a CRT Direct View HDTV works is rather limited. If anyone could explain this to me I would be very grateful (yes I now this has been mentioned before in the thread but I did not really understand what was being said then). Thank you for your time.


----------



## johnmurr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Miykael* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Most places that sell this T.V. have it listed as a 1080i set with a max resolution of 1920 x 1080. Yet the official Samsung spec sheet states that it is capable of max 800 lines horizontal resolution, which I read as saying that the tv can display a max of 800 x something. Does this mean that the TV has a resolution of 800 x 1080 (which seems very weird to me), is this tv even capable of real HD (and what is its real resolution), or am I just confused and misunderstanding what is going on with this TV.



The native vertical resolution (horizontal scanlines) is 1080i.


The native horizontal resolution is very tricky to measure because CRT TVs in general (Slimfits in particular) gradually lose definition at the left and right sides of the image. This is due to the increased angle of the electron beam as it scans the outer most region of the screen. When Samsung claims that the horizontal resolution is 800, it is averaging the very dense resolution of the middle portion of the image with the more diffuse resolution of the outer portions.


In my opinion, from purely subjective tests, the overall enjoyment of the picture is not severely compromised by the falloff in resolution. It can be easily detected if you are looking for it, but since you usually won't be close enough to the screen to notice, and because the action of most scenes is focused in the middle of the image, there really isn't much of an issue.


I remember reading somewhere that the eye is less sensitive to horizontal resolution. I would tend to agree.


As far as whether this set qualifies as HD or not... Yes it does. First off it has an ATSC tuner, so it can receive and display all HD broadcasts. Secondly HD doesn't specify any strict standard for output, but rather encoding and transmission. Most LCDs and Plasmas aren't full 1080 x 1920 either but because they can display HD content they are considered HD.


Consider this: Most low to mid range SD TVs can only display around 400 to 500 lines of horizontal resolution, but nobody ever complained that they weren't true SD because they didn't distinctly draw 640 lines of horizontal resolution.


----------



## Miykael

So johnmurr, the 800 is an average and not really the total lines of res running left to right? A reply I got on another bored stated that the 800 was refering to a test patern of black and white lines used to judge horizontal res. but that the resultes only list the number of white lines which would mean that the tv has to total max horizontal resolution of around 1600. Was he right, was he wrong? I understand what you were saying about no CRT getting the full horizontal standard but is was concerned because 800 is only 40.4% of the advertised standard where even 400 is still 62.5% of 640. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Delorean2006

How is the geometry right out of the box for the 2793h and how much is cutoff on the sides? Please help?


----------



## johnmurr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Miykael* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So johnmurr, the 800 is an average and not really the total lines of res running left to right? A reply I got on another bored stated that the 800 was refering to a test patern of black and white lines used to judge horizontal res. but that the resultes only list the number of white lines which would mean that the tv has to total max horizontal resolution of around 1600.



OK, I just ran a horizontal resolution test pattern. It can only test up to 720 lines (output from DVD). The good news is that even at the outermost edges there was no detectable loss of resolution. So I can say that the lowest possible resolution of the image is greater than 720 lines.


Since I have no way to gauge resolution higher than 720 lines I will have to guesstimate. I would say that the resolution at the center of the image is about twice as sharp as the edges. So I am going to say that at it's best the resolution at the center of image is 1440 lines. If the resolution decays evenly from center to edge this would mean that the average resolution of the image about 1080 lines.


I assume that Samsung has to advertise 800 lines so as not to falsely imply that a higher resolution is achievable at any point on the image.


----------



## johnmurr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Miykael* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> A reply I got on another bored stated that the 800 was refering to a test patern of black and white lines used to judge horizontal res. but that the resultes only list the number of white lines which would mean that the tv has to total max horizontal resolution of around 1600.



The test in question places black and white lines of increasing width next to each other. The point at which the lines lose definition to the point of being indistinguishable with 50% gray is the point that the screen's resolving power is at it's maximum.


So basically when you can't see the individual lines anymore is when you find the limit of your display. No doubling of results is applicable.


In order to accurately gauge the average resolution of a Slimfit display, one would have to be able to display a 1080i version of the the vertically oriented type of this test with 3 patterns: 1 in the center and 1 at each edge.


----------



## JayFank

i got the 3093, and in the lower left corner there's a purple coloring in really yellow or bright spots... mainly on animated scenes....


and on the top right there's a geometry issue -- not major, but it's not completely straight, it's almost like a "snake"



Though it's not major, and again, only time i've noticed is when watching family guy...


----------



## johnmurr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayFank* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i got the 3093, and in the lower left corner there's a purple coloring in really yellow or bright spots... mainly on animated scenes....



Try turning the TV and see if it disappears. If it does than it is a magnetic issue. Not really sure how you would solve it except by leaving the TV in a position where it doesn't occur.


----------



## JayFank




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnmurr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Try turning the TV and see if it disappears. If it does than it is a magnetic issue. Not really sure how you would solve it except by leaving the TV in a position where it doesn't occur.




could it be my surround sound speakers?


----------



## johnmurr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayFank* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> could it be my surround sound speakers?



Are they shielded? Best way to find out is to move them around the TV and see if the issues you noticed go away, change, etc.


----------



## somedude3141

I have the 3082 and man is this thing a POS. Geometry problems are unfixable. I've already been in the deflection menu and adjusted every setting with only a slight improvement. Horizontal lines across the top slant down from the left to the right with about a half-inch difference in height from left to right. Horizontal lines across the bottom are about the same height on the left and right but bow up in the middle. With this simultaneous craptasticness, the tilt correction in the user menu is useless. All vertical lines bow inward. The audio out jacks, both digital and analog, only work for devices connected via the composite or s-video jacks. How stupid is this? Why even put an audio out jack on it if won't output sound from hdmi or component inputs. Unfortunately, I bought this tv in the process of moving and didn't open it until two months after I bought it. This means I can't return it for a refund. The best I can hope for is to have a technician come out, mess around in the service menu for an hour, and not get any better result than I did. So I guess I'm stuck with it. Damn you, Samsung.


----------



## ifi

Which one to buy, Vizio VX32L vs Samsung TX-T3093?


----------



## Delorean2006

I wanted to know...with replacements, do you have a choice to do an exchange at a store like Circuit City or Best Buy or do you have to send it back to Samsung.


Please Help!!!


----------



## wghandy

Anyone know what the 6 blinking led code stands for on the Samsung RX-R3079WH?


The tv is not powering up now. The led indicator blinks 6 times, pauses, 6 blinks... and so forth. I couldn't find any mention of the problem codes for this particular led blink pattern.


Note: TV is out of warranty










thanks!


----------



## gus738

hey guys i didnt read 73 pages but i got 2 questions please help out,


1) i have a 27'' non hd fullscreen slim fit (dont remember model in my mind) and i think it has bad geometry/ huge overscan? it was bought in CC for my mom but didnt buy extended warranty, so what can i do? call samsung? or how do i fix it?


2) any updates on upcoming big slimfits or discontinued ?


----------



## JayFank

is there a way to get rid of the purpleish glow on the lower left corner on the Samsung 30" Slimfit 3093 model?


it only appears onlike "animated scenes" and on a white background there's a darker shade in that lower corner, any way to solve these problems?


----------



## djt01

Has any one been successful in connecting a PC to the TXT3093WH?


I was planning to purchase this TV for my XBOX 360 and PC until I down loaded the manual and read that a PC can not be connected to it.


----------



## TrueBlueLS

You'd be able to connect a PC via S-Video, but the resolution would be horrible.


----------



## JayFank

Is there purple glow on the 3093 in the lower left normal???


cause if i'm just one in a 100, i'm going to exchange it for the same model and hope to get lucky!


----------



## djt01




> Quote:
> You'd be able to connect a PC via S-Video, but the resolution would be horrible



I've got a couple of 8800GTX's with a DVI to component adapter.


Would I be able to connect the PC by way of the component in connection?


----------



## TrueBlueLS

You could give it a shot, but you'd need something like Powerstrip for the custom resolution.


----------



## JayFank

Still trying to find out, is a purple glow in the lower left common on the 30" 3093 slimfits, or is mine a rarity?


----------



## JayFank

and could my dsl modem be affecting my tv, thought he purle light's coming from the left, and the modem's on the right???


PLEASE SOMEONE HELP!


----------



## altflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayFank* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> and could my dsl modem be affecting my tv, thought he purle light's coming from the left, and the modem's on the right???



The purple shadow/spot sounds like stray magnetism or an improper purity adjustment, a problem not uncommon to these Samsung tv's. As has been mentioned before, the problem MAY go away in time, but then again MAY NOT. A good external degaussing of the tube might help, but it might only be a temporary fix. You could call in a (warranty) repairman and get his opinion, or just try another unit if your 30 day return period is almost up.


It is unlikely the modem is the source, but you could try moving it and seeing if the problem gets better in a few days. As you probably already know, keep speakers away from the tv. My local B.B. store suggests that the internal speakers on these tv's may not be well shielded and thus causing the various corner image spots one sometimes sees. Who knows?


----------



## Demuddle

Opinions please!


I have Samsung TX-S3079 that up until yesterday I was fairly pleased with, a few little I wish this was differents, along with a small amount of distortion that was seldom noticable. Figured I could fix that and live with the wish list, but yesterday while we were in other rooms listening to one of the music stations suddenly there was no more music. When my daughter went to investigate the 4 month old set appeared to have been turned off, she hit the power button and as it powered up she thought she smelled, above the fragrance of cinnamon bread baking and with her allergies deadening her since of smell, an odor of overheated electronics, she wasn't positive but just to be safe she pulled the plug .


When I returned from the back of the house and got her report I plugged it in and as well as the obnoxious odor, our picture was now hour glass shaped.


I called Samsung got set up to take the TV to be fixed at the 2nd closest repair shop (the closest is over 100 miles, this one is more than double that but we have family visiting from there that could deliver and return it.) Now I'm having second thoughts!


Do I have this one repaired? Knowing that if it fails again it's a long way to take it back for service, and then will it ever be reliable?


I could try returning it to Wally World, I know they have been known to accept returns of defective merchandise even after the 90 day return period. If I can return it, do I take a chance and get the same model. If not is there anything close to this price range that is maybe more dependable.


I really need a crt, I love the wide screen and the slim fit just works in our room.


Okay going to go do some more research, any input greatly appreciated.


----------



## SNAK3ATER

can anyone help me?



i went to the Service menu on my Samsung TX-T3093WH, and i accidentally messed up some options in the deflaction setting in the menu .. can anyone, maybe give me a reference of the original settings?



thnks a bunch for your help...


----------



## citizen arcane

I bought a TX-T 3092 WH yesterday and have some questions that you guys with earlier versions or this version of this set may be able to answer.


I have a cable company HD set top box and a dvd player outputted through component ins.


1 - I don't have access to Zoom 1/ Zoom 2 (they are blacked out in the menu) using the set top box, only available when using dvd. Is this normal?


2 - The bottom of the remote has set and reset indentions (not buttons, more like where you would put a paper clip in optical drives to release the transport.) What are these?


3 - In the setup menu plug & play and caption are blacked out with no access. Why would this be? I no longer have access to captions on known broadcasts or dvd as I did last night. Is there something I'm overlooking?


4- purple/yellow splotches in top left hand corner and a little off to the top right hand corner. Ok, these went away after removing my center channel speaker from the top of the cabinet and then powered off/ on overnight. The speaker is thought to be shielded and posed no probs when sitting on the same spot of old SDTV.


TIA for the responses!


----------



## JayFank




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *altflix* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The purple shadow/spot sounds like stray magnetism or an improper purity adjustment, a problem not uncommon to these Samsung tv's. As has been mentioned before, the problem MAY go away in time, but then again MAY NOT. A good external degaussing of the tube might help, but it might only be a temporary fix. You could call in a (warranty) repairman and get his opinion, or just try another unit if your 30 day return period is almost up.
> 
> 
> It is unlikely the modem is the source, but you could try moving it and seeing if the problem gets better in a few days. As you probably already know, keep speakers away from the tv. My local B.B. store suggests that the internal speakers on these tv's may not be well shielded and thus causing the various corner image spots one sometimes sees. Who knows?



well, i can def. return it, and my surround sound speakers are next to the tv, and are shielded, how do i degauss my tv?


----------



## themax

Hi, new to the forum. I apologize for not reading all the pages in this thead (it's huge). I've got a Slimfit model TXS3082WHX that was recently serviced and I have noticed a pretty bad (well i consider it) bend in the upper left corner whenever I loaded up games in either the PS3 or 360. I have learned the sequence for the Service Menu but I don't want to mess with it unless I know exaclty what change in it's setting might correct the bend. Is there any settings in the service menu that can correct it or is that something I just have to deal with?


Also, and maybe it's just the games/consoles themselves, but I have noticed some games seem to pan offscreen (text and things) and some games don't. It's very weird.


----------



## ADU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Demuddle* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Do I have this one repaired? Knowing that if it fails again it's a long way to take it back for service, and then will it ever be reliable?
> 
> 
> I could try returning it to Wally World, I know they have been known to accept returns of defective merchandise even after the 90 day return period. If I can return it, do I take a chance and get the same model. If not is there anything close to this price range that is maybe more dependable.



Wally's might well take it back, but they might only give you store credit or exchange for the same or similar model. Only way to know is to ask.


----------



## ADU




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Miykael* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So johnmurr, the 800 is an average and not really the total lines of res running left to right? A reply I got on another bored stated that the 800 was refering to a test patern of black and white lines used to judge horizontal res. but that the resultes only list the number of white lines which would mean that the tv has to total max horizontal resolution of around 1600. Was he right, was he wrong? I understand what you were saying about no CRT getting the full horizontal standard but is was concerned because 800 is only 40.4% of the advertised standard where even 400 is still 62.5% of 640. Thank you for your time.



Horizontal resolution on CRTs generally just refers to the number of RGB triads arrayed across the screen horizontally. These triads can take the form of either dots or slots for shadow mask type CRTs, or stripes on CRTs that use an aperature grille. Sony Trinitrons use the striped aperature grille approach, while most other CRT TVs (including the Samsung Slimfit, I believe) use a slot mask.

Closeups of a slot mask and aperature grille * (The slightly lighter and darker horizontal bands in the right image are the scanlines btw.)


If the horizontal rez is 800, that probably means the Slimfit has 800 sets of RGB slots across the screen.


One RGB triad on a CRT is roughly analogous to one pixel (composed of a red, green and blue subpixel) on an LCD or plasma display. Comparing the resolution of a CRT to so-called fixed pixel displays (LCD/plasma) can be a little difficult though, because there are other factors that influence how much detail can be resolved on both types of displays than just the number of RGB slots or pixels on the screen. The focus, convergence, bandwidth of the CRT drivers, and quality of processing can all influence the level of detail achievable on a CRT for example. CRTs can also display discrete visual information in each red, green and blue slot or stripe on the screen. If a CRT has good processing, focus and convergence, then the perceived resolution will be much higher as a result. LCD and plasma displays can accomplish something similar via subpixel control/rendering. (Panasonic LCDs and plasmas use subpixel control btw).


The pixel size is usually uniform across the entire screen on FPDs as well, while on CRTs the triads are generally a bit wider toward the left and right edges of the screen than in middle. The focus and convergence tend to be weaker near the edges as well, so the level of detail on a CRT is usually greatest in the middle of the screen, as johnmurr mentioned earlier.


----------



## Delorean2006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djt01* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has any one been successful in connecting a PC to the TXT3093WH?
> 
> 
> I was planning to purchase this TV for my XBOX 360 and PC until I down loaded the manual and read that a PC can not be connected to it.



well you can get a graphics card with a dvi out and get a dvi to hdmi cable and get HD resolution with an Nvdia graphics card.


----------



## altflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayFank* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well, i can def. return it, and my surround sound speakers are next to the tv, and are shielded, how do i degauss my tv?



I would keep the speakers, even though they are shielded, at least several feet away from the tv, because these set's seem very sensitive to stray magnetism. Every time you turn the tv on, the tube should be degaussed (demagnetized) automatically by a built-in circuit. A technician can use an external degaussing coil for situations when the built-in device cannot remove the magnetism effectively, so if the spot gets no better you might see about a warranty repair (tech. assessment/external degaussing), assuming this can be done before your return period expires. I hope this helps.


----------



## johnmurr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SNAK3ATER* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> can anyone help me?
> 
> 
> 
> i went to the Service menu on my Samsung TX-T3093WH, and i accidentally messed up some options



Each TV is manually tweaked for the unique output each CRT. There are no universal or generic settings (especially for geometry).


If you only messed with the deflection menu you aren't in too much trouble though. Make sure that whatever you do, don't go to either the "line setup" or "local correct" sections of the service menu as these are far more complicated and can do much more harm.


As far as correcting the deflection settings, start by lowering the horizontal and vertical amplitude so you can see the entire image then begin adjusting settings to see how each setting affects the image (learn what each setting does, how far it can be pushed, what other settings it interacts with, etc.). Once you get comfortable with the settings begin tweaking them incrementally until you get a good picture back.


Getting a test pattern up on the screen would really help your cause too.


----------



## djt01




> Quote:
> well you can get a graphics card with a dvi out and get a dvi to hdmi cable and get HD resolution with an Nvdia graphics card.



Thanks for the response. My 8800GTX's came with DVI to Component cables.


I have seen DVI to Component cables, but I have not found any DVI to HDMI cables.


Would I even notice an image quality difference with a DVI to Component cable vs. a DVI to HDMI cable?


My main concern now is the fact that the manual clearly states that a PC can not be connected to this TV. I'm wondering if it is just because it lacks a VGA input or is it something else. A lot of my PC games have 1920x1080 resolution as an option so matching the TV's native resolution with the PC is not a problem.


----------



## JayFank




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *altflix* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I would keep the speakers, even though they are shielded, at least several feet away from the tv, because these set's seem very sensitive to stray magnetism. Every time you turn the tv on, the tube should be degaussed (demagnetized) automatically by a built-in circuit. A technician can use an external degaussing coil for situations when the built-in device cannot remove the magnetism effectively, so if the spot gets no better you might see about a warranty repair (tech. assessment/external degaussing), assuming this can be done before your return period expires. I hope this helps.



well thing is the tv's in my bedroom and how the room is set up, the speakers are confined to sit beside the tv.... cause my room is pretty narrow...


----------



## SNAK3ATER




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnmurr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Each TV is manually tweaked for the unique output each CRT. There are no universal or generic settings (especially for geometry).
> 
> 
> If you only messed with the deflection menu you aren't in too much trouble though. Make sure that whatever you do, don't go to either the "line setup" or "local correct" sections of the service menu as these are far more complicated and can do much more harm.
> 
> 
> As far as correcting the deflection settings, start by lowering the horizontal and vertical amplitude so you can see the entire image then begin adjusting settings to see how each setting affects the image (learn what each setting does, how far it can be pushed, what other settings it interacts with, etc.). Once you get comfortable with the settings begin tweaking them incrementally until you get a good picture back.
> 
> 
> Getting a test pattern up on the screen would really help your cause too.




thank you for your response.. now that im here, can you recommend any good dvd software to calibrate any hdTV


----------



## Demuddle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ADU* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Wally's might well take it back, but they might only give you store credit or exchange for the same or similar model. Only way to know is to ask.



Put the call in, no return, but they did give me the name of a repair shop closer than the others, they still send it to the other end of the state but I figure that's on their shoulders if anything happens in route.


I was able to get them authorized through Samaung, so we see what condition it comes back in and stays in after that.


Thanks for the input

Dee


----------



## altflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayFank* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> well thing is the tv's in my bedroom and how the room is set up, the speakers are confined to sit beside the tv.... cause my room is pretty narrow...



You could always move the speakers just for a few days to see if they are the problem.


----------



## jaihang

I just recently purchased a Samsung SlimFit TXT3093WH the other day. It worked great. But like 3 days later..I watched TV for like 4 hours..then I turned it off....5 mins later, wanting to watch more..i hear the sound when it turns on. But the screen is black. Any input on this? Do I need to consider a tv? Thanx.


----------



## JayFank

OK, I exchanged the 3093 for another 3093, and it's still having the discoloration problems as before, but i moved out the surround sound before it urned this TV on...


What do you guys suggest? I was just going to call Samsung, and have them send a service man to fix the set...


----------



## altflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JayFank* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, I exchanged the 3093 for another 3093, and it's still having the discoloration problems as before, but i moved out the surround sound before it urned this TV on...
> 
> 
> What do you guys suggest? I was just going to call Samsung, and have them send a service man to fix the set...



I would certainly call Samsung and have a technician look at it and hopefully repair it. Please let us know what transpires. Good luck!


----------



## imlek

@johnmurr


Need advice, i went to DHC Local Cor, and it gives pattern of red lines, and green square on first cross, and in five rows are , x, y, point, curve , and reset. Now dont ask why but i hit reset with number 9 and it went pretty bad. It doesnt look that hard to adjust it , but how does it work, i cant move that green square , and how do i move it in first place? Thanx in advance.


I just found in menu Local Cor Ena, witch probably turns that feature on and off, and when i set zero there it goes back to ok picture, still i would like to know how to adjust Local Cor , waiting for your answer, when i move left and right, or volume up and down it changes point value and moves whole vertical line, i just dont get it. It would be nice to position that green square on intersection and then move it up and down, that way it would be possible to adjust picture to almost perfect, maybe pull up left and right bottom points and straighten horizontal bow in bottom maybe?


EDIT: fount out next, 1 allows cursor to move, y moves by one up and down, x moves 1-5-11-15, cant select beetween. 2 on remote allows to move, changing point value, 3 on remote changes curve , and 4 moves whole vertical line. Thats all i found out. I returned all values to 0 and adjusted a bit some points, but i am very disapointed, i was hoping to be able to move dots up and down to fix horizontal bow, but this seams like another one horizontal adjust only, maaaan when i first saw this i was like, wow this is perfect, can do anything with image, please tell me i am wrong and it has hidden vertical movement


----------



## noise850

Inquiring minds would like to know whats the difference between the TX-T3093WH and the TX-T3092WH?


I haven't had a chance to view the 3092 in a proper setting, as the only place that has one is Frys, and its hooked up to some crappy picture Bose demo station. The obvious difference is the speaker location, but are there others? How does the picture and build quality compare?


I am trying to compare my options on these two TVs, verses the XBR970. If I got the 3092, it would fit in my entertainment center perfectly. If I get the 3093, I'd have to replace the center and get a bigger stand. If I get the XBR970, I'd have to get a reinforced steel stand to support the weight!


Thanks for all of your help, I really appreciate it!


-Noise


----------



## Mike0

Hi everyone










Im from Europe, Slovenia, and am buying a CRT HDTV, since the picture is better than LCD. Should be










So is this Slimfit good?


32Z419PQ


You in the US have different models. But which CRT HDTV (not above 600 EUR) do you recommend. Which is the best for that price?


The slimfit is a good deal I think because it has only 15 Kg.


Is it 1080i or 720p? Can it do 720p and not convert it to 1080i?


And is the picture really better than an LCD of the same price? And the SD picture should be superiour to the LCD SD?


Please help


----------



## imlek

Hm, just looked on google, and DHC stands for Digital Horizontal Correction, so no vertical adjustment... i dont believe it, about 20 horizontal adjustments possible in service menu, and not a single one for vertical... that bow on bottom is driving me mad... aaaaa why there isnt DVC


----------



## WheelerLT

Hi guys!


I've got the TX-T3093WH slimfit. I've noticed that a majority of the time when I press the power button, either the remote or the panel, I'll hear a noise that sounds like a power surge, but then I'll have to press the power button again to get a display on the screen. I smell nothing wrong, but I know this has to be wrong.


----------



## speedstick

Wheeler, I have had the same issue with my TX-2782 (4:3)


It has happened sparingly, I can only count on 1 hand, but still disturbing.


I sent it in to be looked at just today and I'll see what is going to happen.


----------



## louie826

Does this sound occur when you turn on the TV to a digital channel?


My TXT2082 makes a funny noise whenever it does that.


----------



## bkchurch

I'm considering picking up the 30" Slimfit TX-T3092WH at Best Buy since it's an HD tube without the 200lb. weight of Sony's TV's. I'm concerned about buying one though. Is the PQ on par with Sony's crts? I can get a KV-34HS420 for the same price as the Slimfit right now and I'm thinkin the PQ and the extra 4" will give it a big advantage. But the Slimfit's weight would be a big advantage since it's coming to college with me. Is it true 16:9 Slimfits have geometry issues with 4:3 material? And BB's site claims the Slimfit I'm looking at is full 1920x1080i and I find that pretty difficult to believe since the Sony XBR960 is 1440x1080i and it's the king of crts.


----------



## JUSTINT1234

I press power and the super mario noise comes on but there is nothing on screen and there is no function of the source button or menus nothing comes up and i was jw if anyone knew how to fix it. thanks in advance


----------



## bkchurch

Another question to go with my previous one: how well do the Slimfits handle SD content?


And here's another: is the 30" the measure of the entire tube or the viewable area on the tube?


----------



## TrueBlueLS

The 30" is measured diagonally. If you're looking to find out the total area, it's about 26x14.


----------



## bkchurch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TrueBlueLS* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 30" is measured diagonally. If you're looking to find out the total area, it's about 26x14.



I know it's measured diaganally, I'm asking if the measure is taken of the entire tube (including the few inches that extend into the casing) or of the viewable area of the tube.


----------



## Gixxxerman001

In the USA the measurement is 30" diagonally across the visible screen, here in the UK we include the bit you can't see so we refer to these TVs as a 32" size and the 34" Sony mentioned above would be a 36" TV to us etc.


----------



## TzuDohNihm

Hello,


New to the forums and new to HDTV.


The last set I purchased was a 27" Sony Trinitron in 1996. That set gave up the ghost prematurely(I was hoping to make it to Feb 2009) this past Friday and I went looking for a new TV. Not being very up to date on the new tech and having only 11 channels of basic cable but having a rather extensive DVD collection and a Nintendo Wii I went for the best looking set that had a case dimension no larger than 37 1/2" so as to not have to replace my entertainment center.


I wound up with the TX-T3093WH and promptly began to look up info about it which led me here. It also led me to BestBuy's website where I learned that the TX-T3092WH had bottom mounted speakers and a smaller case width so that I could still keep my Nintendo Wii in the cabinet instead of having to move it out.


Needless to say I ordered a 3092 and will return the 3093 near the end of Best Buy's return policy once I see the 3092 is just as functional.


I have read a good deal of this thread from the middle forward and am totally clueless about calibration and most of the other things johnmurr was doing an fantastic job of explaining. Out of the box the 3093 I have seems to be perfect with no color problems anywhere, no distortion on 4:3 and only the gripe that I have to use Zoom1 on most letterboxed movies in order to get the best picture from my DVDs but I guess the standard 16:9 doesn't always cut it.


Specifically I wonder do i need to calibrate the TV? I am also worried that as good as the 3093 seems to be when I plug in the 3092 it wont be as good.


Any help for a total HD noob would be much appreciated.


----------



## sodaboy581

I went shopping with a friend the other day who needed a new 27" CRT TV.


We picked up a TX-T2782 Samsung Slimfit.


This TV has had random discolorations appear at various points in the screen. Upper left, lower right, sometimes both upper left and right...


We power cycle the device and they go away for awhile but come back.


We've moved all magnetic field devices away from it and it still happens..


Best bet would probably be to return it, huh? We really wanted to find a decent 27" CRT but the choices they had at BB were so limited...


Do you think if we exchanged for the same model, we'd run into the same problem? Or should we just look into something entirely different?


----------



## TzuDohNihm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sodaboy581* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I went shopping with a friend the other day who needed a new 27" CRT TV.
> 
> 
> We picked up a TX-T2782 Samsung Slimfit.
> 
> 
> This TV has had random discolorations appear at various points in the screen. Upper left, lower right, sometimes both upper left and right...
> 
> 
> We power cycle the device and they go away for awhile but come back.
> 
> 
> We've moved all magnetic field devices away from it and it still happens..
> 
> 
> Best bet would probably be to return it, huh? We really wanted to find a decent 27" CRT but the choices they had at BB were so limited...
> 
> 
> Do you think if we exchanged for the same model, we'd run into the same problem? Or should we just look into something entirely different?



I am by no means an expert but I think I read in this forum that the 8 series of these TVs only have one image stabilizer and the 9 series have two to correct this problem. Or something to that effect.


----------



## sodaboy581




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TzuDohNihm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am by no means an expert but I think I read in this forum that the 8 series of these TVs only have one image stabilizer and the 9 series have two to correct this problem. Or something to that effect.



If this is true, maybe I can get it exchanged (and pay the difference) for a 2793...


I'd just like some more confirmation from anybody, please and thanks! (Will be planning to check this out on Friday..)


----------



## fivestarav

Here's a strange question for everybody...


My SDTV is a hand-me-down...and it's OLD! (Composite and RF hookups only). Ouch. Time to move on.


I was looking for a nice 27" EDTV because I currently have no need to go higher than 480p with all my video inputs (last gen gamer here). But as you all know, EDTVs that size have been phased out. So I've been looking at the 9 series of the 27" Samsung SlimFit HDTV because it's the closest thing out there. What is that tv gonna do to all my 480i / 480p stuff? Bump it up to 1080i? That seems like a huge jump. And because it's such a huge jump, would I be better off just getting a high quality SDTV with component inputs and skip the 480p? Which one would give me the best quality for last gen gaming? (And can you really see a difference between 480i and 480p when gaming?) 480p seems to be the bastard child stuck between true HDTV and SDTV. Any thoughts?


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fivestarav* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's a strange question for everybody...
> 
> 
> My SDTV is a hand-me-down...and it's OLD! (Composite and RF hookups only). Ouch. Time to move on.
> 
> 
> I was looking for a nice 27" EDTV because I currently have no need to go higher than 480p with all my video inputs (last gen gamer here). But as you all know, EDTVs that size have been phased out. So I've been looking at the 9 series of the 27" Samsung SlimFit HDTV because it's the closest thing out there. What is that tv gonna do to all my 480i / 480p stuff? Bump it up to 1080i? That seems like a huge jump. And because it's such a huge jump, would I be better off just getting a high quality SDTV with component inputs and skip the 480p? Which one would give me the best quality for last gen gaming? (And can you really see a difference between 480i and 480p when gaming?) 480p seems to be the bastard child stuck between true HDTV and SDTV. Any thoughts?



Is cost your primary concern? If so then I can see your point, but for a few hundred dollars more you could get a TV that will handle both your 480i games and newer HD input. For the trouble and cost of moving in another big tube TV, I cant see buying a standard definition model that will only provide slight improvements in your current picture quality. For example if you were to plug component cables into your new 480i set, the only improvements you may notice would be in convergence, color, and brightness over a worn-out tube. I personally would either try the Samsung 27 or the Sony XBR970 (if you have room and a strong TV stand). The Samsungs tend to have more quality problems, but the Sony is a beast to move.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is cost your primary concern? If so then I can see your point, but for a few hundred dollars more you could get a TV that will handle both your 480i games and newer HD input. For the trouble and cost of moving in another big tube TV, I cant see buying a standard definition model that will only provide slight improvements in your current picture quality. For example if you were to plug component cables into your new 480i set, the only improvements you may notice would be in convergence, color, and brightness over a worn-out tube. I personally would either try the Samsung 27 or the Sony XBR970 (if you have room and a strong TV stand). The Samsungs tend to have more quality problems, but the Sony is a beast to move.



Cool. Thanks. I'm just ignorant on how 480i looks on a CRT HDTV. I don't wanna forsake the old while embracing the new.


----------



## bkchurch

How do you guys think the PQ of the TX-T3093WH stacks up to one of Sony's HD CRTs like an XBR970 or HS420? Can the black levels and shadow detail stack up? What about color accuracy? Focus? Detail? Sharpness? Gradations between colors?


----------



## Modit

Just got the Samsung TX-T2793H TV and am very disappointed with the TV. Have an Insignia 27" hdtv also from BB and that shows way better in everything and so sorry i made the choice to get this TV. I taught it show better than the Insignia but it was a big waste of money. The picture quality is horrible all the colors seems saturated on all 3 modes the TV has and its dark where ever black is showing even if i increase the brightness but the just saturates the colors more. My 360 looks horrible on this thing comparing to the insignia can't get the color the way its suppose to look. I have regular cable and that dosen't look right either dark as usual. There is another thing it seems as if the TV screen line up isn't straight it dips on the left side. The left side of the screen is down as if the screen is not horizontally lined up properly. This is a brand new TV just opened and those are the problems am having with it. Is there and upgrade or something like that for this TV.


----------



## fivestarav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Modit* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just got the Samsung TX-T2793H TV and am very disappointed with the TV. Have an Insignia 27" hdtv also from BB and that shows way better in everything and so sorry i made the choice to get this TV. I taught it show better than the Insignia but it was a big waste of money. The picture quality is horrible all the colors seems saturated on all 3 modes the TV has and its dark where ever black is showing even if i increase the brightness but the just saturates the colors more. My 360 looks horrible on this thing comparing to the insignia can't get the color the way its suppose to look. I have regular cable and that dosen't look right either dark as usual. There is another thing it seems as if the TV screen line up isn't straight it dips on the left side. The left side of the screen is down as if the screen is not horizontally lined up properly. This is a brand new TV just opened and those are the problems am having with it. Is there and upgrade or something like that for this TV.



Dang, dude. That sux because I was considering buying that tv myself. These are the stories I hate to hear. I've read there are many "lemons" in this batch of TVs, and people who have returned them for another one within 30 days often have better luck the 2nd time around. Errr...and sometimes not.


Lemmie ask the forum - what is expected of the consumer when they get this tv home? Should it work right out of the box, or is it expected that some major tweaking and callibration is involved?


----------



## fivestarav

I just wanted to cut and paste this customer review I found for the TX-T2793H. Nice to finally see a happy owner of this tv.


"I've owned this TV for about a week now and all I can say is the new TX-T2793H Samsung Slim-fit picture is much improved over the previous model (TX-T2782H).


On this new model, there is only the slightest hint of bowing...hardly noticeable even under the most scrupulous eye - a vast improvement over the more obvious bowing found on earlier models.


The 2793H model boasts great color, sound, and razor sharp picture...HD or non-HD analog!!!


Hopefully, things will stay this way until next month and beyond...As of now, there are no other major flaws in this model. If anything else happens. I will update this review....


AS OF NOW....I THINK SAMSUNG FINALLY DID IT....HIGHLY RECOMMENDED TV FOR EVERYDAY VIEWING!!!!!!"


----------



## wdunaway

All:


I just got a TXT-3092WH. It exhibits some of the flaws commonly described here: the set has a small amount of bowing at the bottom right, and the picture is soft at the extreme edges. These imperfections are only noticeable with a test grid on the screen, and they are certainly bearable.


However, I have a geometry issue I haven't seen discussed here, and it is much more noticeable: the picture is vertically "squished" in the middle of the screen. This "squishing" is very noticeable with the test grid: the squares in the middle are narrow rectangles. The impact on the viewing picture is that faces look very tall and skinny when in the middle of the screen. If the camera pans and a face moves across the screen, it will look normally-shaped across the left and right sides, and tall/skinny in the middle.


I am going to attempt to resolve this geometry issue in the service menu, but I'm not sure what settings to start with. Is this a "local correct" issue?


Also, does anyone have a document or link with calibration directions for these newer TVs?


Thanks for any help or advice that you can offer!


----------



## blu87

I am considering getting the Samsung TX-T2082 and I'm wondering if it's any good? Has anyone had any problems with it? Are there any 19"-21" CRT tvs out there that are any better for around the same price?


I'm not looking for anything fancy. I want something that will last at least 5 years without any problems. I'd be perfectly happy with a tv that has the same picture and sound quality as those made in the late 90's.


----------



## TzuDohNihm

I received my 3092 last night and got it plugged in and running with all the same settings as the 3093 except that on two channels that I fine tuned I had to set different settings than I had before. No big deal to me.


The only thing I notice that I hadn't noticed when I first posted is that on completely black screens the four corners seem to have a white creeping in. It isn't noticeable on letterboxed screens only a completely black screen such as the "commercial break" on a Lost DVD. It is exactly the same on both TV's so I figure it isn't an issue but if anyone knows if it can be fixed I would be much obliged for some help.


Also, I have about three weeks left on my Best Buy return policy and I would like to sell the 3092 instead of returning it so that I can keep the miles on my credit card. Not sure if this is kosher to mention on the board but if anyone is interested PM me.


----------



## bkchurch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TzuDohNihm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I received my 3092 last night and got it plugged in and running with all the same settings as the 3093 except that on two channels that I fine tuned I had to set different settings than I had before. No big deal to me.
> 
> 
> The only thing I notice that I hadn't noticed when I first posted is that on completely black screens the four corners seem to have a white creeping in. It isn't noticeable on letterboxed screens only a completely black screen such as the "commercial break" on a Lost DVD. It is exactly the same on both TV's so I figure it isn't an issue but if anyone knows if it can be fixed I would be much obliged for some help.
> 
> 
> Also, I have about three weeks left on my Best Buy return policy and I would like to sell the 3092 instead of returning it so that I can keep the miles on my credit card. Not sure if this is kosher to mention on the board but if anyone is interested PM me.



I really doubt anyone is gonna buy it off you for the price you bought it when they could just as easily go to BB and pick one up new with a return policy. I'd return it before your warranty goes bye bye if you really don't want it.


----------



## TzuDohNihm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bkchurch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I really doubt anyone is gonna buy it off you for the price you bought it when they could just as easily go to BB and pick one up new with a return policy. I'd return it before your warranty goes bye bye if you really don't want it.



Dig it. Never hurts to ask though, right?


----------



## ck100

Are these SlimFit TV's good or not?


----------



## bkchurch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ck100* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Are these SlimFit TV's good or not?



From what I understand they have good PQ (but not great) if you can get a set that doesn't have debilitating geometry issues. I'm gonna keep lookin for an XBR970 and may end going with a GDM-FW900 monitor before I resort to one of these.


----------



## rogue5

Hey all,


I am out visiting the inlaws in Colo Springs and had a couple of questions. I bought them a Samsung TX-R2779H (HDTV with built in HD tuner) in Nov 05 and they have it connected to a set of Rabbit ears. I just have a couple of questions that I hope one of you can answer:


Channel 11-1 - on their TV I get a good signal but the view is bordered in either 16:9 or 4:3, in 16:9 it becomes a view in the middle of the screen with a 2 plus inch border all the way around. I don't think that is normal and it is the only channel it does that on.


Also, is there a way to punch in a digital channel on the remote, like if I wanted to go straight to 11-1 how would I punch it in the remote. I didn't see a -> button on it.


Any help would be great thanks


Josh


----------



## TrueBlueLS

You'd press on it 11 - (< next to the 0) 1 and then hit the Enter key.


----------



## LoneWolf15

Hi guys,


Like others, I am also wondering the differences between the Samsung tx-t3092wh and the tx-t3093wh. Is it just looks, and speaker placement, or is there more to it?


Like others, I still want a CRT TV, so that SDTV looks good as well, and I've always had good luck with the longevity of CRT televisions. If someone could give me some advice here, I'd really appreciate it.


P.S. Has Samsung actually made any software updates (supposedly uploadable via the USB port) since the release of these units? Just curious to know.


----------



## LoneWolf15




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acwai* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw this TV yesterday at CC.
> 
> 
> The overall picture quality is 10-20% worst than a regular Samsung 30" HDTV.
> 
> 
> The picture is out of focus when you are using an analog signal (it was on ch 55 at CC). The text quality is worst than a regular TV in this mode.
> 
> 
> The picture quality is acceptable when you are using a HDTV source (on Component 1 at CC). It is not as good as any Sony CRT HDTV.



It's been a long time since I've worked in retail electronics (over 15 years ago), but even so, I learned one thing --never trust picture quality based on what is at the store.


Half of the time, the signal is routed through a cheap signal amplifier, then a ton of splitters, so it can be provided to multiple TV's. I saw so many TV's with poor picture quality that magically improved when plugged into a proper source. Fuzziness was not unusual when plugged into the store signal. The only way to get a true example was to plug a VCR or LaserDisc (DVD players were still off in the future at the time) into the TV and show a customer the true quality of the unit we were selling, otherwise they got the impression that we sold crap.


----------



## Vegeta

Does the new TX-3093 SlimFit model have picture blurring along the sides of the screen like the older SlimFit models?


----------



## CycloneGTO




> Quote:
> The only thing I notice that I hadn't noticed when I first posted is that on completely black screens the four corners seem to have a white creeping in.



I just got my 3093 last night and threw in Friday the 13th to check it out. That is a pretty dark movie, and the white coming in from all 4 sides was VERY distracting. I did lower the brightness which helped some, but I find it to be noticeable no matter what I am watching. Does anybody have any pointers or solutions? Is it possible that this set is defective? I do like the picture (at least what's not affected by the white), but I can't live with it like this. Please keep in mind that I'm a novice with this stuff, so any help needs to be dumbed down so I can understand. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## wginsberg

Here is a strange problem I have been having lately with my 3093. Everytime I turn it on or off, it generates a large amount of static electricity. The static is moderately loud and will shock you if you are touching another metallic object while near the screen. Any ideas as to what could be causing this? I have only had the set a couple of months.


----------



## TzuDohNihm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CycloneGTO* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it possible that this set is defective?



I would wager that it isn't defective since the 3093 and the 3092 I have used for the past two weeks both have the same problem. It seems worse on the 3092 so it may just be a brightness issue.


Owing again to the fact that I have had both TVs running for the past couple of weeks I feel I can safely answer the questions everyone is asking about the differences between the two sets outside of speaker placement.


The first thing I noticed before even removing the 3092 from its box was the lack of handles at the back. The extra case width of the 93 provides a place for Samsung to put a very useful set of handles for wrestling this 100lb TV. The 92 lacks these and the only logical reason why I see is the speaker placement.


Second, the silver speaker grille decreases the aesthetic appeal of the 92 significantly. The 92 also has a silver border around the entire case that while necessary for visual distinction between the two, I have to say that the 93 is a much more appealing set to view when the power is off. Samsung's own website says that the side mounted speakers enhace the visual appeal of the 16:9 aspect ratio and they are correct. The 92 gives you the air of a plain jane TV whereas the 93 gives you that look of a higher end set. Were it not for the entertainment cabinet that I currently own I would have kept the 93.


Again by necessity the TV controls for use sans remote on the 92 are located on the side of the case versus in the front near the silver medallion on the 93.


Other than those cosmetic differences, made so by Samung solely for the purpose of catering to consumers like myself who needed a not so wide set to fit my TV cabinet the TVs menus, remote and whatnot are identical.


I haven't noticed any picture blurring on the edges but then I have very basic cable and have not paid much attention to the sides of the screen while watching DVDs or playing games on my Wii.


----------



## iiiiiiiiii




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wginsberg* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is a strange problem I have been having lately with my 3093. Everytime I turn it on or off, it generates a large amount of static electricity. The static is moderately loud and will shock you if you are touching another metallic object while near the screen. Any ideas as to what could be causing this? I have only had the set a couple of months.



same thing happens on mine (same model). Hope its nothing to worry about...


----------



## BLiTzNicK

Just though I'd give you guys an update on my warranty work. I have a 27" TXS2782, that has had 3 mainboards, as well as a new power supply. It has taken a total of 8 weeks, and my TV is still not working right. It is very hard to describe, but the picture pulsates. It actually gives me motion sickness to watch it, not to mention that the geometry is dreadful.


I was on the phone with Samsung for about 1.5 hours on Friday trying to get a replacement, but they are saying the the repair shop must request the replacement. The problem is, the repair shop told me to do it. So, anyway after being cut off twice, I decided to wait until Monday, and give Samsung a call when the TV repairman's shop is open. I'm going to request that Samsung give them a call to verify that the TV is not fixable, and arrange for me to have my TV replaced ASAP.


Does anyone know how Samsung handles replacement TVs? Will they arrange for me to stop into Best Buy, and pick up a retail set? Will they allow me to upgrade to a LCD? I am willing to pay the difference to get an LCD, but would be happy to just have an HDTV that works. I'm very leary of these Slimfits after reading sites like AVSFORUM, and my experience with my set.


As a side note, I paid $620 including tax for my TV in October of 2006. I could now purchase the same TV for $450 pre tax.


----------



## BLiTzNicK

I talked to Samsung today, and they called the TV repairman while I was on the phone. He said that he would file the electronic paperwork today, and Samsung said that I should hear from them by Friday. I'm not holding my breath.


Week 9 here we come.


----------



## habscolts

Hey everyone,

I don't know if this has been reported in here at all but I discovered after I got a second HDTV that my SlimFit 3082 was cutting off a quarter of an inch to a half of an inch on each edge. For example, the ABC HD bug is cut off in the D and whenever there is writing on the absolute bottom it is partially cutoff whereas it is readable on the other television. Is there any way to change it.


----------



## BLiTzNicK

You can "fix" it, but you are likely to screw something else up in the process. Press Mute,1,8,2,Power with the TV off and you'll get the service menu. Under "deflection setting", you are looking for the entries "hamp" & "vamp". Adjusting those should fix you up. I'd be sure to write down all of those settings though, as they are different for each TV.


----------



## ControlledBurn

I picked up a TXS3082WHX a year ago and finally got around to calling in someone from Best Buy about the high pitched noise I've got and the cut off picture around the edges. Unfortunately I wasn't home when he came and he essentially blamed my 360 (Elite plugged in via HDMI) for the cut off picture problem (It's where I see it usually and was easiest to reproduce the problem) I'd like to grab a DVD of some sort to prove to him that it's not just the 360 and is the TV, but am not sure what to get.


Does Avia or DVE have geometry calibration stuff that would take up the whole screen and I'd be able to show this guy that it's the TV?


----------



## bkchurch

What would you guys compare the PQ of one of the new Slimfits to? Would you say it would compare to a high-end LCD like a Bravia or be better? How much better than a low-end LCD like a Vizio?


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bkchurch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What would you guys compare the PQ of one of the new Slimfits to? Would you say it would compare to a high-end LCD like a Bravia or be better? How much better than a low-end LCD like a Vizio?



You're just trying to drive people insane, aren't you?


----------



## bkchurch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You're just trying to drive people insane, aren't you?



No I'm just trying to get the best value for my money.


----------



## FBI Agent

I only read a few pages of this very long thread so forgive me if I missed any important or crucial post.


My friend has a Samsung S3082 (30 inch HDTV) and would like to hook up his computer to this TV via HDMI (DVI to HDMI). Has anybody here used this HDTV as a monitor for their computer and if so, is it good?


Since it's a HDTV I assume he would have to preset his resolution from his video card to 1280 x 720 right?


Thanks!


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FBI Agent* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I only read a few pages of this very long thread so forgive me if I missed any important or crucial post.
> 
> 
> My friend has a Samsung S3082 (30 inch HDTV) and would like to hook up his computer to this TV via HDMI (DVI to HDMI). Has anybody here used this HDTV as a monitor for their computer and if so, is it good?
> 
> 
> Since it's a HDTV I assume he would have to preset his resolution from his video card to 1280 x 720 right?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



720 is about as high as you can go on a CRT widescreen. It will work, but most people who try using CRt televisions as a PC monitor end up disappointed.


----------



## fleaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bkchurch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What would you guys compare the PQ of one of the new Slimfits to? Would you say it would compare to a high-end LCD like a Bravia or be better? How much better than a low-end LCD like a Vizio?



If you don't already know, a CRT (tube style tv) will, or should, produce a superior picture quality to any LCD or plasma out there...especially in Contrast (blacks, shadow detail, etc.). Plasma's and especially LCD's strive to have CRT contrast abilities. The one thing plasmas/LCD's have an easy time at is geometry, CRT's still struggle at this and the Slimfit especially seems to have a problem with this.


This advantage is probably why you see so many here buying and struggling with slimfit problems...because in theory, when everything is right, they would get a superior PQ, slimmer design (not as slim LCD/plasma of course).


Now, this brings me to a question of my own...of which I probably know the answer, but I'll try> Has anyone here given up on the slimfit and bought a small plasma/lcd that they were happy with PQ wise? Especially with contrast?


What I want/need seems to not be offered in this huge tv market>

> PQ, especially contrast/blacks/shadow detail in a small screen--26" to 30", _preferably Not_ widescreen (but I'll do widescreen if everything else is met).

> Slim design

> low power consumption (tv would be on most of the day)

> Reliable!


The slimfit would basically fall into my requirements, yet it just has too many problems. LCD's have almost everything except PQ (especially contrast). There appears to be NO small plasma's...37" seems to be the smallest I could find + they suck a lot of power and make a lot of heat, although maybe a 27" size wouldn't...if it was made.


So, anyone out there that has the same requirements as myself been satisfied with a tv they purchased?


Fleaman


----------



## BLiTzNicK

I finally got someone at Samsung to commit to replacing my 27" TV. They are sending a 30" model 3082, which should be here in about 10-15 more days. I hope it works, since I've got to buy a new TV stand to accommodate it.


----------



## bkchurch

Ok, I have a question: Has anybody who owns a Slimfit NOT had problems with it? This is pretty much my final opportunity to get a high-def CRT but after reading alot of stuff in this thread I can't help but think I'm gonna get some purple glow in the corner, or horrible geometry, or insane and unacceptable overscan. If I buy a TV the only thing I wanna do is calibrate it, I don't wanna mess with fixing what should be perfectly fine with the TV out of the box and I don't wanna return 10 TVs to get one that works. Should I just go LCD?


And to those of you who don't have problems with your TVs how do you like them? Does the lower horizontal resolution compared to flat-panels bother you? Is it worth trading that for what the CRT does well? I was prepared to sacrifice a little resolution for a Sony HD CRT but from what I hear these don't even come close to the PQ of a Sony CRT and I wonder if I'm better off sacrificing my black levels for resolution, which is kind of important since I plan to game on it.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bkchurch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Ok, I have a question: Has anybody who owns a Slimfit NOT had problems with it?



No, every single person who has ever owned one has had problems. That's right, it's the only piece of electronics ever made that has had a 100% failure rate.







Seriously, what is the point of a question like that?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bkchurch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is pretty much my final opportunity to get a high-def CRT but after reading alot of stuff in this thread I can't help but think I'm gonna get some purple glow in the corner, or horrible geometry, or insane and unacceptable overscan. If I buy a TV the only thing I wanna do is calibrate it, I don't wanna mess with fixing what should be perfectly fine with the TV out of the box and I don't wanna return 10 TVs to get one that works. Should I just go LCD?
> 
> 
> And to those of you who don't have problems with your TVs how do you like them? Does the lower horizontal resolution compared to flat-panels bother you? Is it worth trading that for what the CRT does well? I was prepared to sacrifice a little resolution for a Sony HD CRT but from what I hear these don't even come close to the PQ of a Sony CRT and I wonder if I'm better off sacrificing my black levels for resolution, which is kind of important since I plan to game on it.



WHO CARES WHAT OTHER PEOPLE THINK??? Test the sets on your own, and buy the one that best suits your needs! What is the point in asking what other people think you should buy?


----------



## fleaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> WHO CARES WHAT OTHER PEOPLE THINK??? Test the sets on your own, and buy the one that best suits your needs! What is the point in asking what other people think you should buy?



In that case, WHAT is the POINT of this FORUM then










And if you practice what you preach, why are you here?











Fleaman


----------



## bkchurch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, every single person who has ever owned one has had problems. That's right, it's the only piece of electronics ever made that has had a 100% failure rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, what is the point of a question like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO CARES WHAT OTHER PEOPLE THINK??? Test the sets on your own, and buy the one that best suits your needs! What is the point in asking what other people think you should buy?



Why the hell are you here? You consistently fail to be helpful and consistently act like an idiot. I asked the question because from what I see here these sets are very likely to have a big problem. And I care what other people think because it's impossible to tell how a TV performs by examining it in store. Also THAT'S THE POINT OF THIS FORUM!!!


----------



## FBI Agent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> but most people who try using CRt televisions as a PC monitor end up disappointed.




Why would someone be disappointed? Elaborate please.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FBI Agent* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why would someone be disappointed? Elaborate please.



Folks who consider doing this expect resolution and clarity of a monitor, but on a bigscreen.But a CRT television, even HD, just wont reproduce the quality if a PC monitor.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fleaman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In that case, WHAT is the POINT of this FORUM then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you practice what you preach, why are you here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fleaman



Practice what I preach???


Read all of BKChurch's posts, going back 6 months, asking people what to buy, then arguing their opinions, then asking again about another TV, then arguing... All of the questions he asks have been answered many times, and it's just become an excercise in annoyance for him.


----------



## BLiTzNicK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FBI Agent* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Why would someone be disappointed? Elaborate please.



Because your CRT isn't really running at 1280x720 or 1920x1080. The only resolution that I was able to get to look decent was 720x480p, which really wasn't usable.


----------



## FBI Agent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BLiTzNicK* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Because your CRT isn't really running at 1280x720 or 1920x1080. The only resolution that I was able to get to look decent was 720x480p, which really wasn't usable.




So this Samsung is not capable of showing at least 1280 x 720? What the? How is that possible? I thought I paid for a HDTV?


----------



## au revoir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Practice what I preach???
> 
> 
> Read all of BKChurch's posts, going back 6 months, asking people what to buy, then arguing their opinions, then asking again about another TV, then arguing... All of the questions he asks have been answered many times, and it's just become an excercise in annoyance for him.



I have to admit I kind of agree. It's a little bit like having your neighbor ask you to help him build a shed in his yard. You go over and spend some of your weekend pounding nails and lugging a few 2 x 4's around. A few weeks later you find out he tore down the shed.


"Wow, why did he do that?" you wonder.


Then a few weeks later he asks for help in building another shed, so you help him again, but he tears that one down too. Eventually you quit helping him, but he keeps getting other people to help him, but eventually tears down whatever was built a few days later.


So the way I see it, WJonathan, he has every right to keep asking you and anyone else he wants for help.


But you have every right to complain that your time and effort was essentially wasted, and to warn other people that they are probably wasting their time too.


Just my .02 cents, FWIW.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FBI Agent* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So this Samsung is not capable of showing at least 1280 x 720? What the? How is that possible? I thought I paid for a HDTV?



Well...the NTSC board considers anything above 480p vertical to be High Definition. So when a TV manufacturer says the set is HD in 1080i they are telling the truth. Even though the set doesn't reproduce the same number of horizontal lines in a 4:3 aspect that we normally associate with 1080i resolution. Usually an HD CRT TV does around 800 h-lines coupled with 1080 vertical at 4:3 ratio. So games will still look great off a 360 or PS3, but you can't do the high resolutions coming off a PC video card.


----------



## FBI Agent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well...the NTSC board considers anything above 480p vertical to be High Definition. So when a TV manufacturer says the set is HD in 1080i they are telling the truth. Even though the set doesn't reproduce the same number of horizontal lines in a 4:3 aspect that we normally associate with 1080i resolution. Usually an HD CRT TV does around 800 h-lines coupled with 1080 vertical at 4:3 ratio. So games will still look great off a 360 or PS3, but you can't do the high resolutions coming off a PC video card.




So my friend is screwed then just because it's a HDTV CRT or have you actually tested on this particular model? I would like to know because this pisses me off a bit as I gave this HDTV to my friend as a present just to find out NOW this doesn't show 1280x720?


----------



## ShiningArmor

Hello,


New Poster here. I used this forum to research and make my decision regarding buying a 3093WH and I am very happy with my recent purchase. I do have one question though.


I have my DVD player plugged into Component 1 and most DVDs look best on the Zoom1 setting however, I have noticed that every 30 minutes the TV automatically puts it back to 16:9. It's not a huge problem but an annoyance I would like to fix if possible. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Thank you.


P.S. If the solution involves something in the service menu, please explain how to get to that because I'm not sure, this is my first new TV purchase in almost 10 years.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FBI Agent* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So my friend is screwed then just because it's a HDTV CRT or have you actually tested on this particular model? I would like to know because this pisses me off a bit as I gave this HDTV to my friend as a present just to find out NOW this doesn't show 1280x720?



How is he screwed? If he was planning on using it exclusively as a PC monitor, well, that wasn't the intended use of the set.


----------



## fleaman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Practice what I preach???
> 
> 
> Read all of BKChurch's posts, going back 6 months, asking people what to buy, then arguing their opinions, then asking again about another TV, then arguing... All of the questions he asks have been answered many times, and it's just become an excercise in annoyance for him.



I don't know your history with BKChurch, I just found the specific comment you posted redundant on a AV forum:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by WJonathan
> 
> WHO CARES WHAT OTHER PEOPLE THINK??? Test the sets on your own, and buy the one that best suits your needs! What is the point in asking what other people think you should buy?



My comment was in response to that specific quote.


I did not know that it was suppose to be directed to only BKChurch and that all others should ignore.


Fleaman


----------



## Yamazaki

I am a relatively new slim fit 3093 owner since 7/26/07 and being new to HD tv's in general I would to know if the following issues are normal. I have done my research before buying my TV after being impressed by my friend's gigantic SONY CRT but I dunno.. I'll just get to the point.


1. The constant noisy static discharge, is that a normal effect with the TV?


2. Playing an typical dark game, ( The Darkness for PS3), moving around in overly dark scenes I can't see much of anything until standing stationary, same deal with looking up in the game. All of this running at 720p/1080i even in a pitch black room the screen would effectively lighten when I stopped moving.


3. The sound I cranked up to no more than 25 and on both the movie, standard, and custom setting I get noticeable wavy lines in whatever light sections of the screen that shows. I cut the volume down and the distortion disappears, all this with the SRS setting enabled. I have custom settings for deep bass so its much, much more noticeable when I use that setting. Really wtf is that? I am just expecting too much out of the speakers? I fully intend to get a good home theater system but for now I can't.


4. Somewhat curved images near the very bottom and blurry text near the edges. Its highly tolerable though to myself but what can be done to correct this. I have no idea on how to access any internal menu screens.


5. This concerns me the most. I really don't use the tv for long periods of time, (2-4 hours at the most, hell I cut off the surge protector after use), but I have noticed a high pitched noice coming from the tv within the last two weeks. Its comes and goes but I'd hate to have to deal with a repair center.


Any knowledge on these issue will surely be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


Oh I did notice the white creeping in from all four corners at first but its has stopped completely over time.


----------



## WJonathan

I would stop at #s 1 and 3 and conclude you have a defective set. I have heard of this noise/interference problem with the Slimfits. It's not "normal" but unfortunately more common on these Slimfits than other CRTs. This and the other problems you mention make the set unacceptable IMO. I would get a refund or replacement however possible. Dont waste time trying to fix it.


----------



## loonbb

I have a 3082WH set and have had great luck with it till now - Now it switched to "Dynamic" picture mode every 15-20 minutes and automatically resets the ratio to 16:9.


Odd, because it happens no matter what ratio I am in or signal I am using. Playing XBox 360 in 16:9 it will switch, watching OTA HD it will switch, watching a standard 4:3 cable feed (the most annoying) it will switch to 16:9.


I have tried resetting the TV in the standard options menu, but it still resets itself to Dynamic every so often.


Any words of advice? Is there an odd setting that maybe a friend or cat set accidentally or is it maybe an over charged transitor of some sort? Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## ControlledBurn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loonbb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a 3082WH set and have had great luck with it till now - Now it switched to "Dynamic" picture mode every 15-20 minutes and automatically resets the ratio to 16:9.
> 
> 
> Odd, because it happens no matter what ratio I am in or signal I am using. Playing XBox 360 in 16:9 it will switch, watching OTA HD it will switch, watching a standard 4:3 cable feed (the most annoying) it will switch to 16:9.
> 
> 
> I have tried resetting the TV in the standard options menu, but it still resets itself to Dynamic every so often.
> 
> 
> Any words of advice? Is there an odd setting that maybe a friend or cat set accidentally or is it maybe an over charged transitor of some sort? Thanks in advance for your response.



Your TV is in the Store Display mode. I had this problem with my Samsung LCD when I bought it, so I'm not sure how to fix it on the 3082. Can't seem to find the fix right this moment though.


----------



## loonbb

Hmmm - Thanks for the direction. How did you solve for your LCD? Was there a setting you changed? I can't seem to find a setting anywhere that would address auto aspect ratio changes or such.


----------



## ControlledBurn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *loonbb* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmm - Thanks for the direction. How did you solve for your LCD? Was there a setting you changed? I can't seem to find a setting anywhere that would address auto aspect ratio changes or such.



It wasn't a setting in the menu, I looked it up on Samsung's website. I couldn't find anything for the 3082, but here's the instructions for my LCD it may work for you



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samsung* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> If your LCD TV doesn't retain your settings, it may be that the TV is in Shop Mode. Essentially, Shop Mode returns the TV automatically to its default settings in thirty minutes. It is usually used by retailers who want to demonstrate functions to customers, and then want the TV to return to its default settings without the bother of manually resetting the TV.
> 
> 2006 Models (LN-S Series)
> 
> 
> To remove your TV from Shop Mode, hold the Menu button on the TV (not on the remote) down for three seconds. After you have removed your TV from Shop Mode, it should retain your settings.
> 
> 
> Note: Shop Mode is activated in the same manner: Pressing and holding the Menu button on your TV for three seconds. To avoid accidentally setting your TV to Shop Mode, avoid pressing and holding the Menu button for three seconds or more.
> 
> 2007 Models
> 
> 
> If you have a 2007 Samsung TV (HPT series, FPT series, LNT series, HLT series, TR series, or TXT series), and your TV keeps returning to the Dynamic mode within thirty minutes, it means that your TV is set to Shop Mode.
> 
> Removing Your TV from Shop Mode
> 
> 
> First, confirm your TV is in Shop Mode
> 
> 
> 1. Press the INFO button on your remote control. A list of settings appears.
> 
> 2. See if the Picture Mode setting is set to Shop Mode.
> 
> 
> To remove your TV from Shop Mode:
> 
> 
> 1. Press the Volume button on the side panel of your TV. The volume bar is displayed on the screen.
> 
> 2. Press the Menu button on the side panel of your TV for about seven seconds. If Dynamic or Dynamic Mode is displayed on the screen, your TV has been removed from Shop Mode.
> 
> 
> Note: You may want to press the INFO button on your remote again to confirm you TV is no longer in Shop Mode.



Edit: Just tested this on my 3082 and it works.


----------



## loonbb

i love you - even the call center couldn't help. They were going to send a technician later this week. Must've been the kids.


Thanks!


----------



## squallsan

Hi everyone I'm new here...YAY! I just picked up the 3093 today and WOW! This is my first HD set so I'm a total n00b. I have a couple of questions, which may sound really stupid but please indulge my ignorance.


I noticed that while using Coaxial I cannot use the wide fit picture setting, only on component, why is that?


Also does the TV just auto sense whats coming through via component? As I have yet to see anything where to set from say 720 to 1080i. I had my Xbox 360 set to 1080i and got a strange green wave effect. Set it to 720p and it went away. Is my set actually set to 720p based on my Xbox settings, or do I have to do something extra in the menu for the TV to notice. The same with 480p?


Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks everyone!


----------



## squallsan

Guess no one knows


----------



## LoneWolf15




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squallsan* /forum/post/11368432
> 
> 
> Guess no one knows



Or perhaps 14 hours is too short a time to expect an answer. I'm sure your patience will eventually be rewarded.


----------



## huked0nfonicks

Hi so, as I've had problems with my Toshiba 26HF15 (see other tread) I was wondering if this would be a good replacement. Im looking to buy a used one on craigslist, preferably the 27" but if theres a cheap 30" ill pounce on it. I've read about the geometry issues and some problems with the quality going down over time, so if I could get a full synopsis that'd be great. Assuming buy it used that means that I'll check it out first so thats out of the way. if this isn't best please tell me a good cheap 26-30" HDTV you can find used for around 300.


----------



## Joseph3

I have been thinking about buying this TV for at least three months now. Last night I finnaly pulled the trigger. I stopped at BB and picked up the TXT-3093WH with a 4 year warranty for a little under six hundred dollars. Once I got the TV home, and my gaming machines were plugged into it, I fired it up. Had to go through some setup screens then selected HDMI1 and BAAMM!! The HD goodness of Bioshock running in 1080i splatterd all over the thirty inch widescreen.


I am very happy with the way my 360 looks on this TV. I dont have an HDMI cable for my PS3, or component cables for my wii yet, but they still look great. I have already orderd both of those cables and they are in route.


After my initial testing I started looking at the menus and changing some settings. I have changed Dynamic to standard on all sources and also turned Contrast down to 50. I prefer the PQ with the initial settings but I am assuming this should be done for the first 100 hours of operation.


I then tried to pull up some broadcast TV, but I had no luck. I need a good HD antenna. Throw me some suggestions.


I have read off and on in this thread about this TV, and I know of alot of the problems this TV can have. My TV is not any different, it does have some flaws, but they are minor. This is not the perfect HDTV but IMHO this TV looks better than alot of LCDs out there that cost even more. I was scared to buy this TV after reading this forum, but I just had to go with what my eyes and my wallet told me.


----------



## WJonathan

I agree it's a good compromise TV, when cost and standard definition signals are a concern.


As far as OTA antennas, step #1 is to go to antennaweb. Plug in your address, record the distance and direction of the stations you want to receive, and come back here with the numbers.


----------



## Modit

Hi guys well my TX-T2793H tv is dead. I stopped using it for a week or so and started using back my insignia. Placed it in the hall one day to watch some dvd on it but started watching boxing and while i was watching boxing the darn tv just shut off left one green line through the tv and went off and would never come back on. When its put on u hear like the sound kicks in but no visual but it kicks right back off. The is is like the 3rd time iv'e ever put on the tv and its brand new and only have it for like a month now. Well seeing like how i live out of the US and the tv was bough there and i already throw away the box i had to take it to my local tv repair shop. I got some feedback from them in a few days and they told me that the "Vertical Deflection" I.C. went bad and that is responsible for opening the image vertically. So now i need to buy a I.C. Model "STV9381" at location "IC 30L" so now i need one of those. If anyone here knows where i can buy such an IC online please let me know thanks.


----------



## zrdb

And I've had my Insignia 27" hdtv for over a year now with ziltch problems.....as for your question about where to find that ic-you might try contacting Samsung directly.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Modit* /forum/post/11419351
> 
> 
> Hi guys well my TX-T2793H tv is dead. ...



Check this out:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...S/STV9381.html 


It looks like the failed part is a power amplifier for the vertical deflection. That doesn't answer your question of course...


Samsungparts.com has that amp available for $15 here: http://www.samsungparts.com/search/search.asp 


There are 1 matching part(s) in our Parts Database.


[previous 10] [ 1 ] [next 10]

Part Number Description Specification Price Add to cart

1204-002538 IC-VERTICAL DEF. STV9381,DIP,20P,26.16x6 $15.13

[previous 10] [ 1 ] [next 10]




Sometimes it makes more sense to replace an entire board than individual chips. Did your guy give you a board number?


----------



## Joseph3

I spent all weekend playing games on my TXT3093WH. XBOX 360 looks very good on this TV. PS3 looks horrible with the composite cables that come with the system. I didnt notice the first time I tested the PS3 on this TV but the text in games, and in the main menu is almost unreadable. The graphics look very washed out and blurry. After finding this I checked the Wii becuase it is hooked up to the TV using composite too. No problem with the Wii all text readable. Image quality is actualy pretty good. I even checked in the options on the PS3, and I didnt find anything that helped. Now I am not sure if this has anything to do with this TV or is the PS3. Becuase the TV I had the PS3 hooked up to last was very old and all images were very blurry and nothing was readable. Now that I have the HDMI cable for my PS3 things look alot different. After spending a few hours playing I have decided that the PS3 actualy is putting out a better image than the 360.



OK I checked out antennaweb. I also read a bit about antennas (not much)and found out that my old amplified antenna would work for my TV. It works pretty good. Im in an apartment and my only options are indoor or I could get away with stashing one in the attic since I have access. Now my old TV doesnt have an antenna so I am still going to need to buy a new one. Knowing that I cant use an outdoor one and that I want to be able to pick up as many channels as possible, is there an antenna you can recomend? Do ya realy need to know distance and direction to set your antenna up? Last question and this one will probably make me sound stupid but im asking it anyway. I have cable internet couldnt I get a splicer for that cable route it into my TV and use that for an antenna?


----------



## Nabashim

Well, I'll start this by stating that this forum pretty much has had the best answers to my questions, even though I've been lurking a lot. I've had a Samsung Slimfit 30" for about a year and a half. I've also had my local TV repair person attempt to fix the geometry issues with my TV. He really didn't do a good job, so I did it myself and sorta fixed the issue. The recurring problem is that the geometry will...change in accordance to the colors on the TV. Let's assume that there is a strobe on TV, the image expands and contracts with the light. Ah, in a better example, when playing Madden '08 on my 360, the bottom score info just seems to change so rapidly depending who's near that ticker.

Is it broken, can it be fixed? Is there a particular menu in the service mode I should look at? Should I give up on it and get a cheap LCD? This has been a problem for far too long and I'm fixing it one way or the other hopefully by the end of the week.

I also have 2 other small problems, one is the purple corner thing, which can be fixed by and external degauss, and I also get 2 large discolored spots on near the center of my TV when it's on a white or light colored background for an extended period of time (30 minutes). Will a degauss fix this as well?


Looking forward to all your advice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joseph3* /forum/post/11440777
> 
> 
> I spent all weekend playing games on my TXT3093WH. XBOX 360 looks very good on this TV. PS3 looks horrible with the composite cables that come with the system. I didnt notice the first time I tested the PS3 on this TV but the text in games, and in the main menu is almost unreadable. The graphics look very washed out and blurry. After finding this I checked the Wii becuase it is hooked up to the TV using composite too. No problem with the Wii all text readable. Image quality is actualy pretty good. I even checked in the options on the PS3, and I didnt find anything that helped. Now I am not sure if this has anything to do with this TV or is the PS3. Becuase the TV I had the PS3 hooked up to last was very old and all images were very blurry and nothing was readable. Now that I have the HDMI cable for my PS3 things look alot different. After spending a few hours playing I have decided that the PS3 actualy is putting out a better image than the 360.
> 
> 
> 
> OK I checked out antennaweb. I also read a bit about antennas (not much)and found out that my old amplified antenna would work for my TV. It works pretty good. Im in an apartment and my only options are indoor or I could get away with stashing one in the attic since I have access. Now my old TV doesnt have an antenna so I am still going to need to buy a new one. Knowing that I cant use an outdoor one and that I want to be able to pick up as many channels as possible, is there an antenna you can recomend? Do ya realy need to know distance and direction to set your antenna up? Last question and this one will probably make me sound stupid but im asking it anyway. I have cable internet couldnt I get a splicer for that cable route it into my TV and use that for an antenna?




As far as the splicer, that generally won't work, because you need a very high quality combiner that is expensive and hard to find. The cable signals will overlap and overrun the OTA signals. You'll have to run your cable through some type of set top box, then into the components or HDMI input. Then the antenna can go into the coax input.


Yes, direction and distance matter when purchasing an antenna. If your HDTV towers are grouped together in a narrow direction from your antenna, the Zenith/Philips silver sensor is the one you want. If the towers are spread out, try a $6 rabbit ear style antenna sold at Big Lots. If the towers are 10+ miles away, Channel Master makes some nice array antennas for under $40. You could mount one in the attic.


----------



## BLiTzNicK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nabashim* /forum/post/11444246
> 
> 
> The recurring problem is that the geometry will...change in accordance to the colors on the TV. Let's assume that there is a strobe on TV, the image expands and contracts with the light. Ah, in a better example, when playing Madden '08 on my 360, the bottom score info just seems to change so rapidly depending who's near that ticker.



Mine has the same problem. I'm still waiting for a replacement. They are sending a 3082. It's unfixable.


----------



## jonnyboy

Any folks out there kind enough to answer my questions?

I just brought a 32" slim fit, model WS-32Z30HE. Does anyone know what resolution the screen is? It says it is HDTV ready, does that mean it should have 1080 vertical lines of pixels or is CRT resolution presented differently?

I bought my TV in Bangkok and it lacks SCART or HDMI, it has only the composite connectors. Does this mean my PS3 will look worse on my TV?


----------



## Joseph3

This is the list of HD channels that antenna web listed for me.

DTV Antenna

Type Call Sign Channel Network City State Live

Date Compass

Orientation Miles

From Frequency

Assignment

* yellow - uhf WHIO-DT 7.1 CBS DAYTON OH 315° 7.8 41

* yellow - uhf WDTN-DT 2.1 NBC DAYTON OH 306° 7.5 50

* yellow - uhf WKEF-DT 22.1 ABC DAYTON OH 309° 7.6 51

* yellow - uhf WPTO-DT 14.2 PBS OXFORD OH 254° 28.6 28

* yellow - uhf WRGT-DT 45.1 FOX DAYTON OH 309° 7.6 30

* yellow - uhf WBDT-DT 26.1 CW SPRINGFIELD OH 309° 7.6 18

* yellow - uhf WPTD-DT 16.2 PBS DAYTON OH 309° 7.3 58

* blue - uhf WLWT-DT 5.1 NBC CINCINNATI OH 214° 42.5 35

* blue - uhf WKRC-DT 12.1 CBS CINCINNATI OH 213° 42.5 31

* violet - uhf WCET-DT 48.1 PBS CINCINNATI OH 214° 42.5 34

* violet - vhf WCPO-DT 9.1 ABC CINCINNATI OH 213° 41.9 10

* violet - uhf WXIX-DT 19.1 FOX NEWPORT KY 216° 43.3 29

* violet - uhf WSTR-DT 64.1 MNT CINCINNATI OH 218° 38.0 33


Most antennas I look at just seem to be for outdoor use. Are they also acceptable for attic use? Is there an antenna designed to be in an attic?



I have some questions on settings on the PS3 and the 360.


On the 360 under system/display/reference levels there are three options Standard, intermediate, and Expanded. I tried all three couldnt realy make out a difference in the menu screen. Thought I should ask here before doing more testing. What do these settings change? Which setting should I use?


Under system/audio/digital output there are three settings; digital stereo, Dolby digital 5.1(I know I wont use this setting), and Dolby digital WMA PRO. Currently I have it set to digital stereo. I was wondering If I should have it set to Dolby digital WMA PRO.


On the PS3 under settings, display settings there are some options I dont understand. One is Cross Color Reduction Filter. It is set to ON. What does this do? Should it be set to off? I have the same questions about this setting. Y Pb/Cb Pr/Cr Super-White(HDMI) curently set to OFF.


Under Settings, BD/DVD settings there are a few options here that I dont understand. Cinema Conversion currently set to Automatic. Options are automatic, and Video. DVD upscaler currently set to Normal. Options are Fullscreen, Off, Normal, and Doublescale. BD/DVD Video Output currently set to RGB. Options are RGB, Y Pb/Cb Pr/Cr, and Automatic. BD/DVD Audio Output format(HDMI) currently set to LinearPCM. Options are Bitstream, and Linear PCM.


Under Settings, Sound settings you can set it to Automatic or manual. If you set it to Manual, there are a few options of which only two are selected for me by default. The two that are already selected are Linear PCM 2 ch 44.1 khz and Linear PCM 2 ch 48 khz. I was wondering if the 88.2 khz, 176.4 khz, 96 khz, and 192 khz options should be selected also. There are some 5.1 options that I know I dont need, but there is an options called AAC that I dont know about either.


Any information on what these options are, If my tv supports them, and how I should have them set would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jonnyboy* /forum/post/11468319
> 
> 
> Any folks out there kind enough to answer my questions?
> 
> I just brought a 32" slim fit, model WS-32Z30HE. Does anyone know what resolution the screen is? It says it is HDTV ready, does that mean it should have 1080 vertical lines of pixels or is CRT resolution presented differently?
> 
> I bought my TV in Bangkok and it lacks SCART or HDMI, it has only the composite connectors. Does this mean my PS3 will look worse on my TV?


 http://www.samsung.com/in/products/t...ws_32z30he.asp


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joseph3* /forum/post/11468867
> 
> 
> This is the list of HD channels that antenna web listed for me.
> 
> DTV Antenna
> 
> Type Call Sign Channel Network City State Live
> 
> Date Compass
> 
> Orientation Miles
> 
> From Frequency
> 
> Assignment
> 
> * yellow - uhf WHIO-DT 7.1 CBS DAYTON OH 315° 7.8 41
> 
> * yellow - uhf WDTN-DT 2.1 NBC DAYTON OH 306° 7.5 50
> 
> * yellow - uhf WKEF-DT 22.1 ABC DAYTON OH 309° 7.6 51
> 
> * yellow - uhf WPTO-DT 14.2 PBS OXFORD OH 254° 28.6 28
> 
> * yellow - uhf WRGT-DT 45.1 FOX DAYTON OH 309° 7.6 30
> 
> * yellow - uhf WBDT-DT 26.1 CW SPRINGFIELD OH 309° 7.6 18
> 
> * yellow - uhf WPTD-DT 16.2 PBS DAYTON OH 309° 7.3 58
> 
> * blue - uhf WLWT-DT 5.1 NBC CINCINNATI OH 214° 42.5 35
> 
> * blue - uhf WKRC-DT 12.1 CBS CINCINNATI OH 213° 42.5 31
> 
> * violet - uhf WCET-DT 48.1 PBS CINCINNATI OH 214° 42.5 34
> 
> * violet - vhf WCPO-DT 9.1 ABC CINCINNATI OH 213° 41.9 10
> 
> * violet - uhf WXIX-DT 19.1 FOX NEWPORT KY 216° 43.3 29
> 
> * violet - uhf WSTR-DT 64.1 MNT CINCINNATI OH 218° 38.0 33
> 
> 
> Most antennas I look at just seem to be for outdoor use. Are they also acceptable for attic use? Is there an antenna designed to be in an attic?
> 
> 
> 
> I have some questions on settings on the PS3 and the 360.
> 
> 
> On the 360 under system/display/reference levels there are three options Standard, intermediate, and Expanded. I tried all three couldnt realy make out a difference in the menu screen. Thought I should ask here before doing more testing. What do these settings change? Which setting should I use?
> 
> 
> Under system/audio/digital output there are three settings; digital stereo, Dolby digital 5.1(I know I wont use this setting), and Dolby digital WMA PRO. Currently I have it set to digital stereo. I was wondering If I should have it set to Dolby digital WMA PRO.
> 
> 
> On the PS3 under settings, display settings there are some options I dont understand. One is Cross Color Reduction Filter. It is set to ON. What does this do? Should it be set to off? I have the same questions about this setting. Y Pb/Cb Pr/Cr Super-White(HDMI) curently set to OFF.
> 
> 
> Under Settings, BD/DVD settings there are a few options here that I dont understand. Cinema Conversion currently set to Automatic. Options are automatic, and Video. DVD upscaler currently set to Normal. Options are Fullscreen, Off, Normal, and Doublescale. BD/DVD Video Output currently set to RGB. Options are RGB, Y Pb/Cb Pr/Cr, and Automatic. BD/DVD Audio Output format(HDMI) currently set to LinearPCM. Options are Bitstream, and Linear PCM.
> 
> 
> Under Settings, Sound settings you can set it to Automatic or manual. If you set it to Manual, there are a few options of which only two are selected for me by default. The two that are already selected are Linear PCM 2 ch 44.1 khz and Linear PCM 2 ch 48 khz. I was wondering if the 88.2 khz, 176.4 khz, 96 khz, and 192 khz options should be selected also. There are some 5.1 options that I know I dont need, but there is an options called AAC that I dont know about either.
> 
> 
> Any information on what these options are, If my tv supports them, and how I should have them set would be greatly appreciated.



You'll need a Channel Master style array antenna to receive those stations. They are to far apart directionally to use a directional antenna. For further answers, go to the antenna and game console forums on this site.


----------



## T3092WH

Hey guys, I recently bought this tv and I have begun to notice some slight, but annoying discoloration. For instance, lets say something red appears on the screen, in the corners, a purplish haze will appear, when the color changes to something else, it goes away. I have also seen two vertical blotches on the left and right of the screen, not noticible unless certain colors come on screen, but still... any ehlp would be greatly appreciated. I love the screen, except for these annoying glitches. BTW, I have degaussed my screen three times, along with refresh a monitor right next to it, that doesn't help. Thanks guys


----------



## Afrikan

I just got a tx-p2670wh to replace my Panasonic 26" crt......


I did this because this t.v. accepts 720p where as my Panasonic drops my PS3 games to 480p......


so anyway, first thing I notice with the samsung is that it just doesn't look as nice as my Panasonic so far......


the colors don't look as deep or how do I say.....they look kinda faded....

black/whites don't look as nice as the Panasonic.....


now as far as input hook ups......


I use the coaxal for DirectTV for both T.V.s


and for my PS3


the pany was hooked up with a HDMI


the samsung with DVI


can that make a big difference.... I wouldn't think so.... Digital is Digital right?


so I ask, can others with this T.V. recommend their custom picture settings...... or calibration settings (if it is simple to do)


as well as sound settings too...... thankx......


ps. I can't get the Pany back because I gave it to my friends Grandpa and he is attached to it already.......


----------



## AntiguaGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/11279602
> 
> 
> Well...the NTSC board considers anything above 480p vertical to be High Definition. So when a TV manufacturer says the set is HD in 1080i they are telling the truth. Even though the set doesn't reproduce the same number of horizontal lines in a 4:3 aspect that we normally associate with 1080i resolution. Usually an HD CRT TV does around 800 h-lines coupled with 1080 vertical at 4:3 ratio. So games will still look great off a 360 or PS3, but you can't do the high resolutions coming off a PC video card.



I've has a Samsung TX-R3079WH for a couple of years, and I've been very satisfied with the display of HD-cable TV and DVDs on it. I built a new HTPC recently, and I had assumed that I would run it through the HDMI cable to this TV. But, as others have noted in this thread, the results aren't very satisfactory. I've tried every available resolution on my video card, but all of them are fuzzy on this TV and the desktop seems to extend beyond the screen.


WJonathan's explanation sorta makes sense to me, but I'm still puzzled because the Samsung looks fine with a cable TV or DVD player input, and the new HTPC looks fine at 1024x768 on an old 19" CRT computer monitor. It just seems like the HTPC and the Samsung oughta work together!


Is there something I'm doing wrong - can I use something like DScaler to improve the display? Or is it simply hopeless?


----------



## ThoraX695




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joseph3* /forum/post/11468867
> 
> 
> Most antennas I look at just seem to be for outdoor use. Are they also acceptable for attic use? Is there an antenna designed to be in an attic?



It looks like you live in Dayton, Ohio. Many people along the I-75 corridor from Dayton to Cincinnati have had luck pulling DTV stations in from both cities. Several people (including myself) have an attic antenna setup consisting of a tripod (that sits on the attic floor, but not attached), mast, rotator, pre-amp, and UHF antenna. Popular choices include the Channel Master 4221 (4-bay) or 4228 (8-bay). The only drawbacks are the signal loss by not having the antenna outside and you have to be careful to make sure you have enough room for your antenna to rotate. (That's one of the reasons why the UHF bow-tie array antenna is popular for this kind of attic setup.)


Of course, your mileage may vary!










For more information, check out HDTV Primer along with the Cincinnati and Dayton AVS threads.


P.S. I'd also check out TV Fool . It gives more information than antennaweb.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AntiguaGuy* /forum/post/11489465
> 
> 
> 
> WJonathan's explanation sorta makes sense to me, but I'm still puzzled because the Samsung looks fine with a cable TV or DVD player input, and the new HTPC looks fine at 1024x768 on an old 19" CRT computer monitor. It just seems like the HTPC and the Samsung oughta work together!
> 
> 
> Is there something I'm doing wrong - can I use something like DScaler to improve the display? Or is it simply hopeless?



Basically it's hopeless. CRT televisions simply aren't intended as PC monitors. They are meant to be viewed from a distance (around 8 feet). PC monitor resolution was not a priority. The exception was Sony's Super Fine Pitch tube, but they are long gone. If you want a TV that can double as a PC monitor, the more expensive LCD and Plasma sets are your option.


----------



## AntiguaGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AntiguaGuy* /forum/post/11489465
> 
> 
> I've has a Samsung TX-R3079WH for a couple of years, and I've been very satisfied with the display of HD-cable TV and DVDs on it. I built a new HTPC recently, and I had assumed that I would run it through the HDMI cable to this TV. But, as others have noted in this thread, the results aren't very satisfactory. I've tried every available resolution on my video card, but all of them are fuzzy on this TV and the desktop seems to extend beyond the screen.
> 
> 
> WJonathan's explanation sorta makes sense to me, but I'm still puzzled because the Samsung looks fine with a cable TV or DVD player input, and the new HTPC looks fine at 1024x768 on an old 19" CRT computer monitor. It just seems like the HTPC and the Samsung oughta work together!
> 
> 
> Is there something I'm doing wrong - can I use something like DScaler to improve the display? Or is it simply hopeless?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/11493037
> 
> 
> Basically it's hopeless. CRT televisions simply aren't intended as PC monitors. They are meant to be viewed from a distance (around 8 feet). PC monitor resolution was not a priority. The exception was Sony's Super Fine Pitch tube, but they are long gone. If you want a TV that can double as a PC monitor, the more expensive LCD and Plasma sets are your option.



I bought the TX-R3079WH at my local Sears store for over $1000 in May of 2005. It weighs about 132 lbs. Since it doesn't meet my needs as an HTPC monitor, I went out to the same Sears store yesterday and bought the Vizio VX32L. I paid about half as much for the Vizio as I did in 2005 for the Samsung. The Vizio weighs about 40 lbs. I am very satisfied with the HTPC display on the Vizio, and, so far, I think I'd say that the HDTV and DVD display on the Vizio is at least as good as the SlimFit. I'll be moving the Samsung to another location in my house, where it will be used for HDTV and DVD viewing.


----------



## T3092WH

Hey guys, I recently bought this tv and I have begun to notice some slight, but annoying discoloration. For instance, lets say something red appears on the screen, in the corners, a purplish haze will appear, when the color changes to something else, it goes away. I have also seen two vertical blotches on the left and right of the screen, not noticible unless certain ccolors come on screen, but still... any ehlp would be greatly appreciated. I love the screen, except for these annoying glitches. BTW, I have degaussed my screen three times, along with refresh a monitor right next to it, that doesn't help. Thanks guys


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T3092WH* /forum/post/11510549
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I recently bought this tv and I have begun to notice some slight, but annoying discoloration...



Keep an eye on it. If it doesn't improve, exchange the set. Sounds like a problem with the tube, which isn't terribly uncommon on the widescreen Slimfits. It's not worth the time to try and diagnose or repair it if you can return or exchange it.


----------



## T3092WH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/11513135
> 
> 
> Keep an eye on it. If it doesn't improve, exchange the set. Sounds like a problem with the tube, which isn't terribly uncommon on the widescreen Slimfits. It's not worth the time to try and diagnose or repair it if you can return or exchange it.



Well, I can't return it, so i'm gonna have to fix it. How would I go about doing this?


----------



## A.Green89




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T3092WH* /forum/post/11513991
> 
> 
> Well, I can't return it, so i'm gonna have to fix it. How would I go about doing this?



Having the same problem, plus overscanning. I'm sure the latter has been covered in this thread but I'm a bit too lazy to look through the previous pages. Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## T3092WH

I'm desperate guys, please?


----------



## JayFank




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T3092WH* /forum/post/11479864
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I recently bought this tv and I have begun to notice some slight, but annoying discoloration. For instance, lets say something red appears on the screen, in the corners, a purplish haze will appear, when the color changes to something else, it goes away. I have also seen two vertical blotches on the left and right of the screen, not noticible unless certain colors come on screen, but still... any ehlp would be greatly appreciated. I love the screen, except for these annoying glitches. BTW, I have degaussed my screen three times, along with refresh a monitor right next to it, that doesn't help. Thanks guys





I unfortunately have the same problem, exchanged the set twice, and out of the 30 day window where i can't take it back... and am ****ed now pretty much.. so now i'm screwed


----------



## Afrikan

one more try.....


I just got a tx-p2670wh to replace my Panasonic 26" crt......


so I ask, can others with this T.V. recommend their custom picture settings...... or calibration settings (if it is simple to do)


as well as sound settings too...... thankx......


----------



## BLiTzNicK

Afrikan,


Here's a piece of advice: Take the set back to the store that you bought it from while you still can. If you ever have to deal with Samsung on a warranty issue you will have wished that you took my advice.


15 weeks and counting.....


----------



## A.Green89

Is there anything that those of us stuck with the TV can do? I'd try my hand at fixing the overscanning and whatnot myself at this point. Isn't there a "technician code" or some such that you enter into the remote before you power up the set? I don't really know a whole lot about these televisions but I want to do what I can to fix mine; otherwise I wasted a lot of money.


----------



## LookingG

Ok, my eyes are crossed from reading after page 50.


I have a 3079. I can get to the service menu, what are the final settings for the vertical bowing issue via the SM menu?


----------



## Malicae

Great info all around. I know this thread is for all the SlimFit models, and while I've read about all the bugs and kinks in the previous models, I was wondering if an owner or owners of a SlimFit with an Xbox360 (or even PS3) could give me an honest opinion of the TXT3093WH? Best Buy has (what I perceive to be) a fairly good deal on the set, and I'm thinking about pulling the trigger.


The set will be used primarily with my Xbox360 Elite and watching cable programming (mostly Discover Channel and sports). Anything you wish you'd done or wish you'd known before buying the set would be good. I just would like to know what I'm (most likely) getting into...


----------



## mwland

Can anyone help me with the following:


I have a TSX-3082

Using GBR cables and RW audio in component 2 slot for HD Cable

Cable box is a Minolta


On any cable channels over 100, closed captions appear on my screen, below 100, no closed captions


Cable company says it is a TV issue, Samsung says it is a cable co. issue


Have looked at all my setups - When I try to get to captions setting on the TV, says this function is not available for the source I am using (Component2).


My cable remote, nor my cable box setup even have a closed captions option.


I am concerned that this might be "closed caption by child" as it has not always been this way.


Tried resetting cable box.


Any way of resetting the TV to factory settings?


Any help would be appreciated, I sure would like to be able to watch college football in HD without the stupid captions running across the screen.


----------



## GunEmDown

I have owned a Sumsung SlimFit TX-R3079WH since July 06, and I have dealt with some problems (bars in 4:3 mode not straight, purple in upper right corner) but my biggest problem is that when going into 1080i mode, everything gets dark to the point that it can't be corrected with the tv's brightness feature. This is when playing the Xbox 360 with component cables. I have calibrated the brightness for 480p fine (59 is the setting) but when going into 1080i mode, it gets darker. My picture settings I use when gaming in 1080i are as follows:


Contrast 68

Brightness 67

Sharpness 30

Color 50

Tint 50

Temperature Normal


Even with brightness set at 67 (the highest it can be without it looking washed out) the brightness is much too dark. In the NBA Live 08 demo, the brightness calibration screen works fine in 480p and I determined my brightness was good at 59. However, in 1080i, even with brightness at 100, with everything looking washed out, I still couldn't see the drop shadow behind the EA logo that determines where you set your brightness at, which was easily seeable in 480p at high brightness settings. And yes, I am positive this is not a contrast issue but completely related to the black levels. This low brightness has been a problem for games I can't control brightness in, since I always game in 1080i when playing the Xbox 360. Has anyone else had this problem, and is it fixable?


----------



## Afrikan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BLiTzNicK* /forum/post/11537565
> 
> 
> Afrikan,
> 
> 
> Here's a piece of advice: Take the set back to the store that you bought it from while you still can. If you ever have to deal with Samsung on a warranty issue you will have wished that you took my advice.
> 
> 
> 15 weeks and counting.....



I'm stuck with the T.V.....so


I'm sorry for the troubles your going through.... I didn't know Samsung was like this...... I'm more of a Sony person, but I know they have their own troubles as well......


anyway new problem everyone..... every now and then (almost all the time now) when ever I turn on the T.V. the Antenna & Cable inputs are having problems....... it keeps saying "searching for signal" for both.....but video1 works fine with the DirectTV


I have OTA antenna hooked up and Direct TV hooked up for the cable..... I'm guessing it has to do with the processor(or whatever) in the T.V. can not process the coaxial inputs for some reason.........


does anyone know if the firmware update fixes this? or am I just f'ked


----------



## zrdb

I think that you're f****d, sorry.


----------



## LookingG

I have geometry problems. The vertical lines are bowed. It looks bow IN at the top and bottom. What in the service menu corrects that? The middle needs to come in and the bottom needs to come out.


----------



## Baksartha

Hey Guys,


I have a txs2782h that I bought a few months ago for my x360. Up until now I haven't had any real problems. However, I recently started to play Gears of War and noticed some V-sync when I rotated the camera past some sunlight streaming in from some nearby windows (right at the beginning of the game when Fenix is freed from his cell). I had played this game before on another TV and didn't recall any V-sync. I switched the 360's resolution from 720p to 480p and 1080i, but the V-sync persisted regardless of what I tried. So I hooked up my 360 to my old TV, like magic, the V-sync was gone. I've also noticed the V-sync on the Flatout Ultimate Carnage demo, but that too disappeared on my old TV.


Is there anything in the service menu I can play with to eliminate the V-sync? Any help would be appreciated.


Thanks!


----------



## megulito

hi ive been reding u guys posts but and found useful info but i messd up my tv using the service menu that i saw u guys tlkin about and now i kinda messd up my setting i have a txr3080w and i just wanted ot kno if anyone out there has one and if they can share all their menu option with me deflation video 1 2 3 4 options the whole lot i took xperimenting too far


----------



## KoRn

Question for your Sammy slimfit owners. Can you please be so kind to tell me the factory levels in Standard and Movie modes for the Contrast and Brightness?


----------



## KoRn

Each tv has unique settings from the factory. Nobody has the same settings. Basically your sol. Never venture into the sm without knowing what your doing. And its especially important before changing anything in there. Take pics of the settings or right them down.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *megulito* /forum/post/11615671
> 
> 
> hi ive been reding u guys posts but and found useful info but i messd up my tv using the service menu that i saw u guys tlkin about and now i kinda messd up my setting i have a txr3080w and i just wanted ot kno if anyone out there has one and if they can share all their menu option with me deflation video 1 2 3 4 options the whole lot i took xperimenting too far


----------



## Baksartha

Can anyone help me with my V-sync problem?


Thanks!


----------



## megulito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KoRn* /forum/post/11619023
> 
> 
> Each tv has unique settings from the factory. Nobody has the same settings. Basically your sol. Never venture into the sm without knowing what your doing. And its especially important before changing anything in there. Take pics of the settings or right them down.



yes i know each tv has its own settings but i was hoping some one with the same model could give me their settings as reference at least a base to start from something is better than nothing or at least if anyone know the definitions of each category


----------



## MrGump

Hi Guys:


Noob here - I cruised through most of the posting on this regarding my 30" slimfit and it seems this problem I'm having is unique, at least in it's severity.


I have a horrible hourglass - funhouse mirror type - going on; just happened this a.m. - t.v. was fine and then "poof" hourglass - owned the t.v. since late October of last year with zero problems, actually have loved the t.v.


See flickr image posting to see severtiy - any suggestions:


__
https://flic.kr/p/1391436293
​


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrGump* /forum/post/11637634
> 
> 
> Hi Guys:
> 
> 
> Noob here - I cruised through most of the posting on this regarding my 30" slimfit and it seems this problem I'm having is unique, at least in it's severity.
> 
> 
> I have a horrible hourglass - funhouse mirror type - going on; just happened this a.m. - t.v. was fine and then "poof" hourglass - owned the t.v. since late October of last year with zero problems, actually have loved the t.v.
> 
> 
> See flickr image posting to see severtiy - any suggestions:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/1391436293
> ​



Looks to me like a vertical control circuit blew out. That's much worse than a simple misadjustment.


----------



## MrGump

Ouch...oh well, I bought the ESP from circuit city - I'll give them a call and update you guys on the results...


----------



## Yamazaki

Posted a few pages back about issues with the 9093 but I could'nt take it back to Sears due to a ridiculous restocking policy charge that I refused to pay so I'm stuck somewhat. Tried dealing with Samsung that made my issue seem like a quick fix and someone locally within Houston would come out to fix but of course that did'nt happen.


Anyway please instruct me on how to properly calibrate this set. What software, hardware would be needed to try to best solve the geometry issues with parts of the screen along with degaussing the set. Much thanks in advance.


----------



## KoRn

Please anyone?!? Also if you could tell me what sharpness is set to in standard and movie mode.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KoRn* /forum/post/11619017
> 
> 
> Question for your Sammy slimfit owners. Can you please be so kind to tell me the factory levels in Standard and Movie modes for the Contrast and Brightness?


----------



## Yamazaki

Standard Mode:


Sharpness > 50

Contrast > 80

Brightness > 50

Color Tone > Cool 1


Movie:


Sharpness > 50

Contrast > 80

Brightness > 50

Color Tone > Warm 2


----------



## KoRn

Great. Tyvm!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yamazaki* /forum/post/11651069
> 
> 
> Standard Mode:
> 
> 
> Sharpness > 50
> 
> Contrast > 80
> 
> Brightness > 50
> 
> Color Tone > Cool 1
> 
> 
> Movie:
> 
> 
> Sharpness > 50
> 
> Contrast > 80
> 
> Brightness > 50
> 
> Color Tone > Warm 2


----------



## BLiTzNicK

Finally got my replacement CRT. It's definately a refurb. Here's a shot of the geometry. I know of no setting that can fix the slopping off to the right. Any suggestions?


----------



## BLiTzNicK

After about 2 hours of use, the tv has started omitting a low volume, high pitched hum. I guess I'm going to have to call Samsung tomorrow. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## turbospeed

i made a post about getting samsung to recall this tv's , but i got shot down by some guy that says that its my fault i bougth a defective 800dlls tv.


i dont think 800 is a elcheapo tv.


and i really think is ridiculous that we have to endure such things.


it really pissed me off both the repair shop and samsung representant telling me that thos egeometry problems are nornal and i should wait until the tv blows up and get a new one.


----------



## bid01005

So I just joined, just to tell my story, hopefully someone can relate. I own the TX-T3093WH, and I too have experienced the purple discoloration in the right corner, and I too have the crazy amount of static.


I recently called samsung to get them to fix my QAM tuner. They checked the specs in there database and confirmed that there is a QAM tuner. Unfortunatly no one here has been able to confirm this. I had my TV hauled away by a "SAMSUNG" technician on monday to get it "FIXED."


My question is, what do they offer you once they realize they cant fix your TV. And if they do offer you something, do you get your tv back?


----------



## turbospeed

well they told me there's no fix , they could replace the board and all and hope its better , but it could end up worse beauce thats just the way this tv's are.


the tech told me most tv's end up worse so i decided to keep mine as is.


----------



## BLiTzNicK

Here's the deal:


I talked to "executive customer support" today. They said that since I accepted the TV from the delivery people that they will just have to send the repairman, again. I explained to them that it was ludicrous for Samsung to think that it was acceptable to continue down this path. They basically said, "tough".


I explained to them that I was going to file a complaint with the Attorney General of my state and the BBB. They didn't care.


I will start working on the complaints tonight, and hopefully get them submitted by tomorrow. Then we'll see what happens. I'm also going to speak with a consumer lawyer when I get the chance, to see about resolving this thing in the courts. I've had enough.


bid01005, they won't offer you anything. They'll tell you what they will replace the set with. I offered to pay extra to upgrade to an LCD just to avoid the frustration of service calls and months without TV. They wouldn't budge on sending me a refurb CRT. The refurb would satisfy me, if only it worked.


----------



## turbospeed

KEEP ME UPDATED!!! i live in mexico altough i bougth my tv @ a CC in california , but im willing to make a few trips even if it ends up being more expensive.


----------



## RedNeonSport

I found this thread on a google search while searching for ways to fix my Samsung TXS3082WHX/XAA.


I haven't yet read through all of the pages of this thread, but it appears the problems I am having are quite common with this model, and also my experience with "Samsung Customer Care" and "Samsung Executive Customer Relations" are also common.


So, here's my story...


Since I received the TV for Christmas last year, my TV has had a problem with intermittent loud squealing/high pitch ringing sound.


By the time I called where it was purchased to get it fixed (Circuit City), it was beyond their return policy (I believe 15 days or so).


I called Samsung support and they had a local Samsung repair guy come out to my house to fix the TV. I had to take time off work for this because the repair guy only worked 8-5 m-f; the same hours as I work.


The first time out, he tried to hot glue some heat sinks, as he thought that was the cause of the sound. The sound returned soon after he left. I had to take more time off work three more times and the repair guy did replace all the circuit boards in the TV. This is over a time period of a few months, and each time the problem persisted, and each time I had to take time off work for the repair work to be done. The last time the TV had a board replaced, the technician explained this was the last part he could swap out, it had all new circuit boards and he couldn't do any more. Since the last time the TV was "repaired", I have moved and the TV also seems to have grown purple and sometimes green splotches in the upper left and right corners of the picture.


About a month ago I called Samsung support again, explaining to them what had gone on, and that I would like to see how my TV can be either replaced or repaired without me taking any more time off work. Samsung customer support opened a ticket. They then proceeded to transfer me to "Samsung Executive Customer Relations". I spent a good thirty to forty minutes on hold before it rang, then proceeded to hang up on me.


A couple days ago ago, I found time during my lunch break to try and call Samsung support again to see if I could get any farther than I did last time. I called the elusive "Samsung Executive Customer Relations" yet again. Forty minutes into the call, the phone cut off the hold music, started to ring, then hung up on me again.


After that last time of being hung up on, I thought I would try another method of reaching Samsung, I went to their website and filled out a service request. I got an email back saying my request could not be processed via email and I had to call their 800 number.


Today I received a voice mail from Samsung asking about the status of my repair. I called back, gave them the transaction number that was left on my voicemail. Samsung then checked to see how busy the "Samsung Executive Customer Relations" people were. There was nobody in line, so he transferred me saying it should only be a few minutes wait. Ten minutes later I did finally get to talk to somebody. I told them the situation with the TV, and they had to "check to see what they could do". They came back and told me my TV was out of warranty. Keep in mind the TV was purchased just ten months ago, and the TV should have a one year warranty. She said she could "extend the warranty until the end of the month" and send a different repair guy out to fix my TV.


So here I am waiting as fast as I can for this second TV repair shop to call me and schedule a time where hopefully more of my time wont be wasted.... we'll see.


Until then I will read more of this thread to get a better understanding of what my options are.


----------



## bid01005

as long as they give me a QAM 16:9 tv that works with 2HDMI and is 30in ill be happy.


----------



## Nabashim

Well, some may remember my post about a month ago, relating the geometry problems and the color problems with my Slimfit. I talked to 2 different Television repair specialists, one of which I know now know on a first name basis. here are the results


1.) massive geometry problems and/or fluctuation of the picture: broken, get a new one


2.) purple spots/red spots: Demagnetize and yer good to go


3.) Spots elsewhere on the screen: An odd problem, one repairman suggested the demagnetization should work, but it didn't for me. The other, first-name guy blamed it on the unit itself.


4.) the infamous Hum: a speaker issue 90% of the time, sometimes has to do with the electronic circuitry. first-name guy gave it more of a 75% ratio.


In the end, I had a few things done to it, but I ended up purchasing a 32" LCD, LG and not Samsung unfortunately, and the difference is night and day when it comes to ANYTHING I hooked up to it. I obtained it for about 700$ through a great sale, and that's about the price I paid for the Slimfit. even though I got a great deal on the LG, and the slimfits are around 500$ now, I do believe I got basically my money's worth for the 2 years I had it, maybe overpaid a little bit. Those of you with problems 1 and 3, you should also look at replacement model TV's or LCD's. I will say this though, the samsung support I had was pretty good on my TV, so I will recommend them in the future.


----------



## BLiTzNicK

The repairman came and took my TV away today. He says he not sure that it can be fixed, but was going to take it to his shop and call Samsung.


I can get an LG LCD for about $700 at Best Buy, and I just might do it.


----------



## JayFank

so is there a solution for the purplish glow in the corners of the slimfit? PLEASE, would like help!


I've tried degaussing the set by leaving it unplugged for long periods of time, and that doesn't seem to help... any other suggestions?


Does my set need demagnetized? and if so how could that be done?


----------



## megulito

so does this mean no one can help me ??


----------



## LeoO

I'm interested in upgrading my disk player from my Panasonic VCR/DVD combo (upconverting, HDMI) to Blu-ray, or maybe a Blu-ray/HD-DVD combo player.


Ironically, if I do the latter, I may pay more for the player than for the TV.


Anyway, does anyone else play HD disks on his SlimFit HDTV, especially a widescreen SlimFit, and especially if he previously used an upconverting (preferably HDMI) DVD player?


With only a 30" screen, I'm wondering if there is a visible difference when using this TV. I know that with a big TV (50" or more) the difference is immedate and obvious.


----------



## LeoO

Does the SlimFit's HDMI input let it be controlled by another device? I'm considering getting a Samsung Blu-ray/HD-DVD combo player that has the following feature:

Anynet+ Ready TV (HDMI-CEC)


You're in full command with the BD-UP5000. Anynet+ delivers streamlined, one touch control over all your connected devices such as the TV, AV Receiver, and Home Theater. You can operate all of them with a single remote control that enables commands to be passed among devices within the system. A true plug and play product, it comes with a Consumer Electronics Control (CEC) feature that lets you operate Samsung HDMI products with a single remote control.
Would that work with my SlimFit I wonder...


----------



## nofa

Does anyone have a pdf of the full TX-T3093WH service manual?


Or, does someone have the longhand of the shorthand (V-AMP turns into Vertical AMP Gain) of the service menu items with a description of what each item does?



Excuse me if my requests exist somewhere in the thread, but I haven't been able to find everything in one place. It seems only 4 or so items will be discussed in a post.



Even if no one can satisfy the above requests, maybe we could gather what bits and pieces are already posted and put them together in one post (or something).



Thank you in advance.


----------



## errol411

Hi, I've had my TX-T3093WH for about three weeks now and it's been great until recently. This has been happening for over the last few days: after watching for around three hours it automatically ALMOST shuts off real quick then back to normal, like there's some power surge of something. It clicks and the screen doesn't go totally black, it just fades for a split second. Every time this occurs am watching a DVD but I haven't noticed it while watching regular tv/cable. Anyone know what might be causing this?


thanks


----------



## BLiTzNicK

NO, but if you have a 30 day return policy, return it now!


----------



## agrendar

OKay so i just bought the 3093 tonight, i read a bunch of reviews and it seemed to be the best fit for me for the money. BUT i am having an issue with it i think.


I have a XBOX 360 and a PS3, both hooked into the TV using component cables. When I have the systems outputting 1080i i seem to get some kind of refresh line going from left to right sometime right to left. Its very very distracting when i am trying to game.


When i set the TB to 720p however i get no lines. Is this becuase I should only be using 1080i with hdmi cables not component?


Other then this the TV is great, looks good on regular cable when i set it to 4:3 and i have a feeling that if i mess with the settings i can make it look good while stretched as well.


If anyone can help me with the other problem, or school me if i am dumb, let me know!! thanks!


----------



## BLiTzNicK

Perhaps your brightness or contrast are set too high?


----------



## aeternus_a

I've searched this site exhaustively, but I'm unable to find a definitive answer to my question. I've owned a 3093WH for close to a month now and made the possibly foolish assumption that I'd be able to correct the 'tilt' issue it suffers from in the service menu. I thought that since basic tilt correction was available in the display menu that there would be a service menu equivalent with greater flexibility. I have yet to find an option in the service menu and I'm wondering if the option exists or if there is a physical adjustment I can make that is similar to the process used for the Sony 60A2000, which involves removing the front panel and adjusting a couple of screws.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post8290925 


I can't seem to locate the service manual for the TX-T3093WH anywhere for immediate download and I don't have the time to wait for it if I purchase one from Samsungparts.com... I'm a couple of days short of the 30 day return window and can still bring the unit back if the tilt can't be corrected.


First post ever, anywhere... Thank you to anyone who takes the time to help me out.


----------



## agrendar

my advice to you would be bring it back and exchange it if you have a few days left. I am searched extensivly online and the service manual isnt available for download or immediate viewing. It seems to me that you would be taking a big risk by not going to getting it replaced.


Just my oppinion.


----------



## Flyboye2002

Being a long time Sony owner with the exception of 2 Mitsubishi RPTV's....I've got to say my experience with this Samsung has been horrible. I bought the set over a year ago, but didn't really watch it last year due to travel outside the USA. By the time I returned, the TV was out of warranty. I love the cabinet design, but I can't stand the geometry problems. It's a bedroom TV, so I don't usually watch CNN etc., but the bowing at the bottom is so bad I'm probably going to end up putting this horrible TV in the guest bedroom and putting my old 10y/o Sony back in the bedroom. It's a CHEAP TV in every respect. Other than being widescreen...my old Sony has a much better picture. I'd return this TV in a heartbeat if I could....BUYER BEWARE!!!!!


----------



## donley

Anyone have one of those "One for All" universal remotes. I bought a R3079WH used and I don't have the remote. I got most of the functions on the remote to work but I can't figure out how to use the menu. I can get the menu to come up(with the menu button) but can't figure out how to navigate through it. Mainly all I want to be able to do is quickly change between 4x3 and 16x9. Any thoughts?


----------



## TzuDohNihm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aeternus_a* /forum/post/11722126
> 
> 
> I've searched this site exhaustively, but I'm unable to find a definitive answer to my question. I've owned a 3093WH for close to a month now and made the possibly foolish assumption that I'd be able to correct the 'tilt' issue it suffers from in the service menu. I thought that since basic tilt correction was available in the display menu that there would be a service menu equivalent with greater flexibility. I have yet to find an option in the service menu and I'm wondering if the option exists or if there is a physical adjustment I can make that is similar to the process used for the Sony 60A2000, which involves removing the front panel and adjusting a couple of screws.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post8290925
> 
> 
> I can't seem to locate the service manual for the TX-T3093WH anywhere for immediate download and I don't have the time to wait for it if I purchase one from Samsungparts.com... I'm a couple of days short of the 30 day return window and can still bring the unit back if the tilt can't be corrected.
> 
> 
> First post ever, anywhere... Thank you to anyone who takes the time to help me out.



I have the same set and I noticed the other night while watching a football game that my screen was tilted. I think I moved it 4 or 7 clicks and it righted itself just fine. Is it that bad?


----------



## TzuDohNihm

This 3092 has an ATSC tuner correct? Shouldn't my OTA scanning for channels pull up the HD channels in my area and negate my need for an antenna?


----------



## aeternus_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TzuDohNihm* /forum/post/11739206
> 
> 
> This 3092 has an ATSC tuner correct? Shouldn't my OTA scanning for channels pull up the HD channels in my area and negate my need for an antenna?



No... It having an ATSC tuner just means that you can *just* hook up an antenna and be on your way. Otherwise, you'd need an external ATSC tuner and an antenna. If you have basic cable, you might want to connect it to the TV and scan for HD channels... My cable company by default broadcasts local HD even though they don't advertise that fact and claim you need to upgrade your package if you call in to inquire about local HD (that is currently the only reason I still have basic cable... One of my satellite receivers won't display local HD). I use Cablevision, by the way.


----------



## BLiTzNicK

Just an update.


I've been "approved" for a "new" replacement TV. They said that this time it would be a non-refurbished unit. They are sending a 3092 this time.


14-21 business days


----------



## c-breeze

Long time reader, first time poster.


I recently purchased a samsung slimfit TXT3093 from Sears. I know I wanted crt over lcd due to the fact that there is no motion blur while gaming, and blacks are much richer.


Anyways, I've had it for about 1 week now, and I just noticed on the left side of the screen, about 1 inch from the side, there is a vertical line that is a shade or two darker from the rest (2-4 pixels wide about). I know the tv is made of these lines, but this one is highly noticeable no matter what setting it is on and on every color, but mostly lighter colors, especially blues and white. I've tried all the settings, dynamic-standard-and movie, with variations of color, brightness, and contrast on all, but it is always noticable. Is there anyway to fix this?


On a side note, it also gives off a large amount of static discharge when turned on like I read about in this forum. But that seems pretty common...I have noticed too, when I turn the tv on, only on that left side where the problem is I see a flash of light come from that area, but no where else...

And now most recently I've started to hear that high pitched hum, but it usually goes away after a few seconds, or after I turn it off and back on. Other then that, the geometry is pretty spot-on and overall picture is great.


I'de hate to have to exchange it since it is very heavy and it's been a nightmare trying to find a good tv, and I'm afraid i could be stuck with a worse problem. But that vertical line discoloration is driving me nuts...


Has anyone else had a similar problem like this? I know how to access the service menu, could it be fixed through that, or even a calibration dvd? I just bought avia and it should be here soon.

I'd greatly apprectiate any input on this.


Thank you in advance!


----------



## errol411




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *errol411* /forum/post/11702269
> 
> 
> Hi, I've had my TX-T3093WH for about three weeks now and it's been great until recently. This has been happening for over the last few days: after watching for around three hours it automatically ALMOST shuts off real quick then back to normal, like there's some power surge of something. It clicks and the screen doesn't go totally black, it just fades for a split second. Every time this occurs am watching a DVD but I haven't noticed it while watching regular tv/cable. Anyone know what might be causing this?



Ok, this is not just an occurrence while watching dvds. It happens after watching the tv for around three hours. It just shuts off and on real quick. I felt it and it was kind of hot, maybe it's overheating or something? I also realized that my 30 days are way past so I can't return it. Luckily I have the service plan, hopefully it's a simple fix....


----------



## Blackbelt Jones

Got Samsung to swap out my defective 3092 for a 3093. I go in to set it up and it will NOT save my calibration / picture settings... it only gives me 3 default factory settings. I can change the settings, but everytime I turn off the TV and turn it back on, it defaults back to "Dynamic" and earases my calibrated settings.


I am stunned.


Tell me please I am doing something wrong! The 3092 had a "custom" setting, but the 3092 does not???? This is terrible if true.


I would appreciate ANY help!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Blackbelt Jones

OK... thanks to old posts thread, I learned it was in "Store Mode." I love this forum!










I had to go in to the service menu (Mute, 1, 8, 2, Power) to turn it off.


Amazing that they send sets out like this.


On the plus side, the set, so far, looks amazing. A huge improvement over the 3082 (I had tube problems); the geometry is almost perfect (!), and the deflection settings were spot on out of the factory. I can't belive it after my last set... really a HUGE improvement.


When these sets work, they look amazing (I'll give them that). I wouldn't buy one again with all problems I had dealing with Samsung, but now that I am through it, I am simply amazed how good the picture can be... the blacks and colors beat my LCD to hell. I just wish they wern't so prone to problems.


----------



## DJBS77

I was happy with my TX-R3079WH TV until it died. As others have said, it worked one night, and the next morning it would not turn on. Still won't turn on. I was just wondering if anyone with this problem has gotten it fixed and costs associated with the repair. As HDTV prices have fallen, I am pretty sure that costs to repair my TV would be equivalent to or just under the cost of purchasing a new flat panel television (obviously I am not buying another samsung). Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## BLiTzNicK

My newest replacement, a 3092 is on it's way, and looks to be about 2-3 business days away from me. I hope they get it right this time. They should, since this one is a new one, not a refurb.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJBS77* /forum/post/11854737
> 
> 
> I was happy with my TX-R3079WH TV until it died. As others have said, it worked one night, and the next morning it would not turn on. Still won't turn on. I was just wondering if anyone with this problem has gotten it fixed and costs associated with the repair. As HDTV prices have fallen, I am pretty sure that costs to repair my TV would be equivalent to or just under the cost of purchasing a new flat panel television (obviously I am not buying another samsung). Thanks in advance for any help.



I wouldn't rule out other Samsung products. The Slimfit isn't indicative of their overall product quality. Most Samsung flat panel and older CRT owners are pretty satisfied.


----------



## paulsiu

I am looking into a Slimfit 3092 or 3093, but I was wondering if the owners can answer some questions:


1. I have been told that the TV only display in 1080i mode. How does SD TV look on the TV, does it look better than a LCD television?


2. How reliable is the 3092 and 3093?


----------



## Flexia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BLiTzNicK* /forum/post/11855479
> 
> 
> My newest replacement, a 3092 is on it's way, and looks to be about 2-3 business days away from me. I hope they get it right this time. They should, since this one is a new one, not a refurb.



I thought the same thing. I had a 3082 and just got a 3093 and Its really bad out of focus on the left and right and also right in the middle is starts sloping to the left and the picture prob drops about an inch from the edge and the middle of the set. Plus I have really bad overscan on left right and bottom. top seems to be fine though


----------



## aeternus_a

For any of the 'Should I buy this TV?' people out there, my answer would be a resounding 'no'! I considered myself a diehard CRT proponent, but the SlimFits - the 3093 in particular - drove me to my first LCD purchase. I'm not going to get into specifics in terms of the issues I had with the two 3093's I went through, they are well documented throughout this thread and I experienced all of them between the two sets. I went with the Sony Bravia KDL-40XBR4, which blows away any TV I've used or seen in the past (including the Sony KD-34XBR970, which I also own... Never bothered to check out the Pioneer PRO-110FD - sounds amazing, but $6,000.00... Good lord!) I had no intention of spending the kind of money I spent on the Sony, but the 3093 was extremely disappointing (not to mention still far too heavy to be lugging back and forth from the store to the third floor of my house - I think I strained my entire left side dragging televisions around the last two weeks... Heh). I thought that my experience might be helpful to anyone reluctant to make the flat panel plunge - I felt like I was at least two years away, initially.


----------



## paulsiu

Aeternus, could you be a bit more specific on why? Your post mentioned being unable to fix a "Tilt".


----------



## aeternus_a




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paulsiu* /forum/post/11880067
> 
> 
> Aeternus, could you be a bit more specific on why? Your post mentioned being unable to fix a "Tilt".



I guess I was hoping to avoid it, but that wouldn't be very helpful... The most irritating issue with the first TV was the tilt. After making whatever adjustments I could there was still noticeable tilt that I simply couldn't do anything about on my own - that's extremely frustrating when you're dealing with a new TV. Correctable issues, however painstaking the process to correct them is, are fine by me - I'm willing to spend the time. But having scrolling tickers on the bottom of the screen dive down to the left will drive you mad after a while. And, of course, once you're aware you tend to notice it with every image displayed. Overscan was horrible. Bowing on all four sides. Geometry was so poor that part of the overlay grid in the service menu was missing and irrecoverable - shrinking the image did not show the missing part, which I'd never experienced before. There was essentially a hole in the right-middle of the screen. The corners all tapered off and no amount of tweaking seemed to fix them. The image had to be overscanned quite a bit just to make it watchable. Then, or course, the tilt was made that much worse and more noticeable.


The second TV actually had flawless geometry - shocking, I know. But all four corners of the image were overly bright and too distracting to ignore. Also, and I believe I read about this in this thread, the screen flashed brightly at the sides and had some static/exaggerated fuzz thing going on each time you turned the TV on and off, which was not at all an issue with the first set. Basically, it seemed to struggle badly when it was turned on and off. If I had been willing to live with those issues (I did get the four year warranty), they were made moot by the fact that the TV was used and the imbecile who had it before me used some kind of industrial cleaner on the screen, which left a residue that wouldn't quit and noticeable scratches. That brings me to the main issue with large CRT's in general - just how many times are you willing to lug a massive TV back and forth from the store? Not being able to live with certain flaws is one thing (you can chalk that up to your being so demanding) but when Worst Buy - or is it Best Lie? - sells you a used TV you still have to return it just the same. On a side note, how depressing are large retail chains these days? I asked to see a manager about the fact that I was sold a used TV and I'm completely convinced that he could not have cared any less than he did. I wasn't angry or looking for him to do anything for me (I wasn't getting another TV); I just thought he might want to know and that he might be surprised by what happened - I was wrong on both counts.


I hope that helps. I figured no one wanted to read a post this long and left out the details in the first one.


----------



## eagle101st




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eagle101st* /forum/post/9579226
> 
> 
> I recorded the flicker on video lol. He came out and it did not happen but he opened it up, banged around in there, and left. It happened again later that night so I recorded it. The repair guy said if it happens again he will replace the circuit board but it sounds like that does not do any good. I will call them back and say it is happening again but I am going to wait to replace anything in case other issues surface...I have only had it for 2 weeks.



Wow...it has been a long time. Well, where do I begin! They came and replaced the circuit board but that did not solve the problem so they replaced the ENTIRE CRT! I was in heaven for about 3 weeks when the set began to emit and high pitched noise and began crackeling when I first turn on and off the tv. I was ok with the new set of problems but this was the straw that broke the camels back: the WHOLE picture became fuzzy after hearing a loud POP/SNAP. So I called Samsung and they were going to send out a tech again to look at it but out of the blue today I get a call from Samsung and they said that I had WAY too many problems with this TV and they are exchanging it so I need to wait 3 to 5 day for someone to call me to set up the exchange.


My question is, what model do they exchange it with? Is there a newer one with less issues?


----------



## jcam

New guy here looking for a little help. I have browsed through this thread, but hoped someone can give me a concise answer to my problems. I have had my Slimfit for almost 2 years (R3079WH) and have been really unhappy with it for a long time. It now has gotten so bad that the entire right half of the screen is a rainbow when there is a black background. It it also distorted on both sides and I also experience the purple spot in the corners from time to time. Short of calling a repair service, any suggestions on how to fix these issues (besides taking a sledge hammer to it)? Thanks!


----------



## Flexia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eagle101st* /forum/post/11925831
> 
> 
> Wow...it has been a long time. Well, where do I begin! They came and replaced the circuit board but that did not solve the problem so they replaced the ENTIRE CRT! I was in heaven for about 3 weeks when the set began to emit and high pitched noise and began crackeling when I first turn on and off the tv. I was ok with the new set of problems but this was the straw that broke the camels back: the WHOLE picture became fuzzy after hearing a loud POP/SNAP. So I called Samsung and they were going to send out a tech again to look at it but out of the blue today I get a call from Samsung and they said that I had WAY too many problems with this TV and they are exchanging it so I need to wait 3 to 5 day for someone to call me to set up the exchange.
> 
> 
> My question is, what model do they exchange it with? Is there a newer one with less issues?



Well I had a 3082(tube was replaced and did fix problem) and got a 3093 on the exchange. But after having the 3093 a week I am taking it back to best buy today because I too had the cracking noise when turning it on and really bad overscan along with tilt and bowed horizontal lines. I talking to samsung about the issue and all they told me was they could set it up for service or I could just take it back and get another new unit. So I'm keeping my service call open because I have a gut feeling that the new unit will need it also


----------



## Flexia

Ha well I just got back from best buy and I got out of owning a the 3093. I ended up getting a hp 32 lcd for $50 more. And its is a way better quality set


----------



## Ambam

Even after reading some sad stories about this model, I decided to buy a 3092. $565.60 including tax & delivery (latter free).


Wish me luck!


Best Buy promised to deliver it yesterday between 3&5. Didn't happen. They never showed. Didn't even call me. So I guess I got what I paid for there, huh?


They promise it'll be at my house next week instead. If they blow it again I'll just cancel the order.


If they bring it and the box is all beaten up or whatever, I will note that on the form before I sign for it. If the unit performs poorly, I will return it and get my money back.


The in-store units I have seen (even "open box specials") look much sharper than any LCD or plasma jobs. CRT is a mature technology; with LCDs & plasma, they may be many years working out bugs. So I hope I get a good one; if I have to monkey around with settings, I'll be back here to try that--and I will do my best to avoid any traps such as losing the factory tweaks.


As I said, wish me luck.


This started because I have a Panasonic 27" that I can't turn off without the picture collapsing into a thin bright horizontal line. (I think it's the vertical dispersion amplifier. Just banging on the cabinet will bring it back. . .but for how long? Maybe I should pull the cover off it & see if there is a loose connection in there or whatever?) Disappointing, because I have had great luck with Panasonic in the past, and when the picture is okay it looks really nice unless you examine it very closely (many people say "Wow! Great picture!"). I have a giant Channelmaster VHF/UHF antenna and a rotor, but I'm down in a shallow valley, so I cannot cancel 100% of the ghost images on the left side of the screen.


If the Samsung doesn't work out, I'll get my money back, try to fix the Panasonic & get a separate digital tuner.


----------



## BLiTzNicK

For not much more money, you could have bought a 32" LCD, and had a much better set. The SlimFits are garbage.


FYI for anyone who cares, my replacement set is "better", but still has horizontal line issues. I've decided to deal with it, as I'm fed up with dealing with Samsung over this. I'm just wasting my time thinking that they actually will fix the problem.


They don't care, and lately, neither do I. They won't get anymore of my business, but they've made it clear to me that they don't care about that.


----------



## WJonathan

I mostly agree. It seems that slim CRTs were just a bad idea they should have given up on. Kind of like the Chevy Vega, or New Coke.


But...most of Samsung's products are of decent quality. I happily owned a few of their CRT PC monitors, and I know a few folks with Samsung LCD TVs who are satisfied.


----------



## Defenestrate211

Ahoy hoy all


I picked up the t3093 about a month ago. I'm pretty satisfied so far, the picture looks amazing, and I really dig the design, but aside from that I've noticed two things


1. Discoloration in the top right and lower left of the screen. Very minor, almost more of a shadow than a discoloration. Can only see when a light colored solid screen comes up. I think it can be handled with a degaussing. Any thoughts on that?


Number 2 is more of a challenge.


A strange flickering that happens on the sides of the screen, at first I thought it was only on the right, but then recently noticed on the left. Again this one is tricky. Can only be seen clearly if a solid light color is displayed. The intensity of the flicker varies, and it doesn't happen all the time. I've noticed it becomes a bit more prevelent if theres is fast moving action on the screen, but even that I'm not sure about. But most of the time if I see it, it's if I'm LOOKING for it. And if I do see it, it is gone within 3 seconds or less.


Part of me wondering if it is a power issue? The only other time I've seen anything like it is on my computer CRT monitor, when I would plug a small fan into the same power strip and turn it on. It's a flicker/refresh kind of thing. It's not HORRIBLE, but I have noticed it, and we all know how that is. Only resolution I have thus far is to buy one of those fancy power strips that "Clean" the power to the television. Let it also be noted that my house is old and so is the wiring, and TV is on a circuit that comprises two rooms and only handles 15 amps total.


But then again, my electricity theory could be all wrong. Any thoughts on this issue, and the degauss solution proposed for the discolorotion?


Hope to hear from you guys.


SD


----------



## Ambam

My thanks to all for their honest impressions.


My 3092 arrived yesterday, meaning I have only a single afternoon & evening's mileage on it, but at this point I have no complaints. I posted a full review on epinions, I will keep everybody's feedback and experiences in mind, and if I have any trouble I will let everyone know.


Overall, I'd comment that I'm sure you can find a better HD CRT--but not at this price.


I watch off-the-air tv broadcasts with this set: no cable feed, no satellite, no game systems. I don't plan to hook the set up to any of that stuff.


I will plug in my DVD player before long (and maybe even my VHS VCR, if mainly for old time's sake), but aside from that, the programs my antenna hauls in will be enough.


----------



## plughplover

Quick question for 3092/3093/2793 owners:


Does HDMI audio get passed out through the optical port?


Thanks!


----------



## plughplover

Found the answer to my question:


No, the HDMI audio is not passed through the Optical output.


In the process, I noticed something in the 3092/3093/2793 manual that isn't in any of the other Slimfit manuals I've looked at in the past.


It includes GPL/LGPL licenses. The text indicates that it uses the Linux kernel, Busybox, Binutils, and Glibc, and that sources are available by emailing someone at Samsung.


Fascinating...


----------



## Ambam

Still marveling at the break-in honeymoon with my 3092.


Maybe in time the folks who have had problems with Slimfits can rectify those glitches with software upgrades. (Wishful thinking?)


I'm not enough of a code geek to know the intricacies of that stuff. I'm paranoid of the danger of doing something to ruin functionality, as opposed to tweaking it. I'd be very wary of plugging any "upgrade" into my USB slot unless I felt sure of the source. Unfortunately there *are* malicious hackers out there (although their targets are usually government servers & so forth, as opposed to intentionally wrecking some individual's tv set), and even intelligent people can make mistakes.


But I'm somewhat reassured to see that Linux (NOT Microsoft!) is the basis for the code.


In the meanwhile: I did have to adjust the image tilt (six clicks clockwise), and things look more on kilter.


My friends would like to watch every game of the World Series at my house!


Since some scenes (especially interiors) look pretty dark, if I can get my tv to remember that I want the Contrast at 92 and the Brightness about 82 (as opposed to the C100/B50-x that it keeps defaulting to), I'll be a happy camper. Even with that modification, the picture is not perfect. . .but I do think that it's $565 good.


----------



## zillion29

Sheesh. There needs to be a support group for people who've been hosed by Samsung with these fecking God-awful televisions.


I got my TXS3082WHX/XAA back in January of 2007. Right out of the box it had the now-legendary picture tilt to the lower left. A few hours into it's life, it began the equally legendary high-pitched whine. My wife gave me a load of crap about taking it back (too much stress or something, I believe was the speech I got) and so we kept it. Now, 10 months later, Wifey has decided that living with an ear-splitting whine is too much to handle for her and we've placed a service call with Samsung.


I can't wait to see how all of this turns out. On one hand, I'm excited about the prospect of this possibly being fixed, but I'm also leary of what might happen due to the sheer number of negative experiences that have been posted in this forum. Updates to follow.


----------



## Ambam

Man!


I'm sorry to hear about the bad experiences more than a few folks have had with Samsung Slimfits.


In a CRT, I probably could have done better with a Panasonic Tau-flat 16:9 HD or a Sony or Mitsubishi or Toshiba. . .but I feel satisfied. I like my tv set. I would have no hesitation about returning it if it failed to perform.


Are there any code geeks out there capable of using the USB port to copy the onboard software and tweak it?


----------



## mike 01hawk

Crazy question... anyone run old school consoles thru this thing? NES, SNES, N64, PS1, etc?


----------



## 30cent

Noobie here. Well i have a 3079 and i purchased this unit in jan of 06 at cc. I also purchased the extend warrenty. Well in the last 3 months the geometry problem has become worse. and i have a blueish area coming from the top right corner. Well call cc and they sent a tech out to look at it. He told me that the bowing effect was normal but the right corner is just a bit past acceptable. The bowing i have is on the top of the set and is huge. he said a new tube will fix the blueish problem but the bowing is "normal fro a crt" Well i know that a friend has a sony 34" crt and has no bowing issues. So i called cc and they told me that they will not replace the tv only the tube. If the bowing does not get fixed with a new tube how would i go about getting this thing replaced? I am confused i spent the extra 250 for the protection package and the major problem with the set will not get fixed. Who should i contact. I just want a tv that has no issues and from what i've read here is the Slimfit is a doomed to problems tv. Any help would be great. and yes i have tried all the service menu adjustments to no avail.


----------



## thor von clemson

Does anyone have anything positive to say about the TXT3093? I can get one tomorrow for under $500 at a local store. I guess I could always return it if there are any problems.


It sounds like there are some reliability issues, especially with the picture and the noise. Our home theater is generally pretty loud so I am sure the noise would not be a problem, however I am a little concerned about the picture problems. I would like this to last a long time. Our 20" Toshiba dvd/vhs player tv has lasted for many years. The picture quality is just fine and I guess I can't say I've noticed any discoloration... I think the point I am trying to make is I am not too picky.


Would this be a good idea?


----------



## GhaSper_-

I saw the 92 and 93 model's next to eachother and saw very little difference, but the 93 still has problems with showing certain letters fully like it should be. Try looking for a Sony 955 or 970 by looking at stores physically around you is your best bet for a good HD crt tv. There very hard to find these days but it's worth a try.


----------



## Ambam

I'm still happy with my 3092.


That's even though--in taking a really close look at a 4:3 picture displayed as it is broadcast (with the black columns left & right)--the verticals are not absolutely straight. If I hold a yardstick up against the screen, it is slightly more evident.


However--and this is a big point, in my opinion--there is mention in the owner's manual and a separate sheet pertaining to the warranty that they do *NOT* recommend viewing 4:3 as such more than 15% of the time your set is on, because those bars can burn into the screen. So I took the hint, and if I get a 4:3 SD broadcast (which is the way most television signals--even the digital ones--are still transmitted), I pop the little button on the remote down by the signal strength button to upconvert the image to full-screen, and it may be widened (just slightly anamorphic) but not to the point that it is objectionable. It's much less intrusive than letter-box-bars or black columns (which never bugged me much in the first place, unlike some folks I have known).


All my stations are received off the air digitally. That means the picture is pretty good even in standard definition. But right now only one local channel does their news in 16:9 HD; unless it's a football game or a PBS show in that format, nearly all the daytime talk crap & game shows are 4:3 SD. This past weekend CBS showed some college games in 16:9 HD, but what I saw of ABC's college games on Saturday was all 4:3 SD.


When I get a broadcast in true HD at 16:9--like the World Series on Fox, or NFL games on CBS or NBC--it is dramatically sharper and clearer than any analog broadcast I ever got on my 4:3 set. And it's much sharper than a comparable plasma or LCD at 30" on the diagonal.


I'm looking forward to the day when all new broadcasts are 16:9 HD. That's what I bought my tv set for, really.


Until then, we'll have to live with this hodgepodge of SD/HD 4:3/16:9. Sub-optimal but watchable.


Maybe that sums up my attitude to this particular model. It does very well with 16:9 HD. It looks great. I'm happy.


I probably could have gotten a somewhat better 16:9 CRT from Sony, Toshiba or Mitsubishi. But definitely not for $565.


----------



## zillion29

The Samsung-appointed service tech came today to check out the numerous, but common, issues with my 3082. He turned it on and heard the horrible cracking noise and said, "Okay, that's normal." Then he realized that he had to hit the button TWICE to get it to power up and he said, "Okay, that's NOT normal."

Basically I'm getting a new main board and a new tube. He said he services numerous SlimFits and they all suck, but he's pretty confident most of it can get straightened out.

He also used the service menus to adjust the picture. The tilt is still there but he determined that I was missing 15% of my picture because it was set wrong from the factory. Thanks, Samsung. Dooshes.

New tube and board should be installed within two weeks. Am I too optimistic for hoping that it might get fixed?


----------



## Flyboye2002

So, now after being pissed about the horrible geometry problems I've noticed, my set is starting to show a horizantal line across the center of the screen when first powered up. After a few seconds it goes away as the picture starts to fill the screen. I'd suspect a power supply problem causing the white line when it's first turned on. The transformer is buzzing louder too. This TV set is nothing but a piece of ****. Anyone who is considering buying a Samsung....just read a few pages of this thread. More bad comments than positive. DO NOT BUY A SAMSUNG TV


----------



## fizzleation

Ok, new owner of a txt-3093, but I'm not asking for help. Instead, I have some advice.

When I brought the set home, I immediately plugged the power cord straight into the wall and I connected my coax straight from the source to the jack on the tv. I immediatly noticed the infamous purple splotches in the lower corners of the screen. I then thought I would attempt running the power and coax through my Monster powercenter HTS 2000 powerstrip. I turned the set on and believe it or not, THE SPLOTCHES WERE GONE! I have tried HD and SD channels, DVDs, XBOX 360 through HDMI and Component. All of the components touching connected to the tv in any way are plugged into the powercenter (even the ethernet going to the 360... excessive I know but I really want this tv to work...). After 3 days of trying to get bowing or splotches, I can't do it. Maybe this is luck, coincidence or solving only a problem with my set and not the great majority, but I thought I would share. Best of luck to all of you and thanks for your help in the past!


----------



## fizzleation

Also, I work for a large electronics retailer, and from what I have heard from people who work on these in the stores, all the CRTs are pretty sensitive to dirty power. The powersupply issues and hissing speakers are also fixed by getting clean power to the unit. Clearly the craftsmanship of the PSUs in these samsungs are especially bad, but hopefully this can atleast help some of you out.


----------



## altflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fizzleation* /forum/post/12176308
> 
> 
> Also, I work for a large electronics retailer, and from what I have heard from people who work on these in the stores, all the CRTs are pretty sensitive to dirty power. The powersupply issues and hissing speakers are also fixed by getting clean power to the unit. Clearly the craftsmanship of the PSUs in these samsungs are especially bad, but hopefully this can atleast help some of you out.



Thank you for this information. The power supply design does indeed appear to be fairly minimal, which is why, as others have noted, sudden fluctuations in program content brightness can cause brief and rapid changes in image size and geometry...the tell-tale signs of an inadequate (cheap!) PSU. Also, as you point out, the PSU seems to be very sensitive to "dirt" in the power lines; inadequate filtering? Regardless, I hope your set keeps working properly!


----------



## mike 01hawk

Just got back from Bestbuy with a 3093. Used a 12% off rewards coupon, (tried to get them to PM to Sears, but they wouldn't do both







) My out the door total was $525.21 (OK tax is 8.517%







)


Annnyhoooo... There are 3 BB's in Tulsa County. While I was there I asked the manager if this was going to be on clearance soon. She said that it was still an active SKU, but between the 3 stores they only had 7 3093s (6 after me







). Also, there were NONE in their warehouse... so the manager made a guess that these TV's will probably go on clearance within 2-3 weeks and once they're gone their gone.


I'm keeping my 3093 sealed up (well, the wife is





















, it's my "xmas" present) That kinda puts me in a rock and a hard spot........ cause by the time I get to open it, the return period will have lapsed.. but also by xmas there might be NOTHING in the way of new Tube HD 16:9 TVs to choose from!










I know, I probably should have gone used Sony, or waited it out... but I DO have 60 days that if the price is lower @ BB, I can get them to match it (I doubt it'll get below what I paid for after the 12% coupon though.)


Here's a good luck to me on getting a good set, it going on sale, and me being able to fix all the issues w/ the service menu.


BTW, I bought this TV 90% for gamming (NES, SNES, GCN, PS2, etc, 360 in the future when I get it) and 10% to watch HDTV, I've got a projector for main TV watching.


----------



## fizzleation




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike 01hawk* /forum/post/12180071
> 
> 
> Just got back from Bestbuy with a 3093. Used a 12% off rewards coupon, (tried to get them to PM to Sears, but they wouldn't do both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) My out the door total was $525.21 (OK tax is 8.517%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Annnyhoooo... There are 3 BB's in Tulsa County. While I was there I asked the manager if this was going to be on clearance soon. She said that it was still an active SKU, but between the 3 stores they only had 7 3093s (6 after me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Also, there were NONE in their warehouse... so the manager made a guess that these TV's will probably go on clearance within 2-3 weeks and once they're gone their gone.
> 
> 
> I'm keeping my 3093 sealed up (well, the wife is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it's my "xmas" present) That kinda puts me in a rock and a hard spot........ cause by the time I get to open it, the return period will have lapsed.. but also by xmas there might be NOTHING in the way of new Tube HD 16:9 TVs to choose from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I probably should have gone used Sony, or waited it out... but I DO have 60 days that if the price is lower @ BB, I can get them to match it (I doubt it'll get below what I paid for after the 12% coupon though.)
> 
> 
> Here's a good luck to me on getting a good set, it going on sale, and me being able to fix all the issues w/ the service menu.
> 
> 
> BTW, I bought this TV 90% for gamming (NES, SNES, GCN, PS2, etc, 360 in the future when I get it) and 10% to watch HDTV, I've got a projector for main TV watching.



actually, as an employee of an unnamed large electronics retailer that may or may not have any relation to best buy, I know most of their stores have extended the return period all on purchases made from Nov. 1st till christmas. That means you can return it any time before january 31st. 2008. Also they will match ALL price drops in that period. And there is no need to keep the box sealed as they have no restocking fee on TVs. Hope this helps! I would also suggest going back to that store and confirming that, and while you are there pickup a monster powercenter! best of luck!


----------



## fizzleation




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *altflix* /forum/post/12177697
> 
> 
> Thank you for this information. The power supply design does indeed appear to be fairly minimal, which is why, as others have noted, sudden fluctuations in program content brightness can cause brief and rapid changes in image size and geometry...the tell-tale signs of an inadequate (cheap!) PSU. Also, as you point out, the PSU seems to be very sensitive to "dirt" in the power lines; inadequate filtering? Regardless, I hope your set keeps working properly!



Because I have debilitating ADD, I got bored and started calling samsung USA insiders while sitting at my desk today at large electronics retailer. One of their buyers told me this: "Oh lord.. that whole line gets a TERRIBLE wrap just for it's PSUs. The other parts of the set are built with AMAZING quality... but that power supply... what were they thinking?". She went on to say that it is very widely known, and that it is more than able to put out enough wattage, but it's sensitivity causes "display artifacts". Oh samsung... I want to like you so much but then you do things like this!


----------



## mike 01hawk

How does the Slimfit handle 240p?


Wifey guess felt bad for me or whatever, and we opened up the box last night (I know, instant gratification = bad)


Annnyway, SNES games "jerk" or "bob" up and down. I'm running the SNES thru composite. After a bit the game starts to randomly jerk up and down. If I unplug and plug the connector back in, the "bobbing" goes away for a few seconds.... I'm thinking this has to do w/ the fact that the 3093 dosen't like 240p output.... anyone confirm?


What are my options?


-edit, does NOT occur w/ my N64 (which uses the SAME cable btw).

I'm starting to think it's my SNES kicking the bucket


-edit 2, does NOT occur w/ my NES (which uses a seperate composite to composite cable)


So yeah, I think it's localized to my SNES, either my SNES is bad (will test on my projector) or SNES just doesn't play well w/ HDTV (which doesn't make sense considering the NES works okay)


----------



## fizzleation

Maybe its that you have one of the 12 remaining working snes's.... haha. Try the snes on another tv, if it works fine, then the 3093 just doesn't play well with it. But really bud, time to start saving for the xbox 360...


----------



## mike 01hawk

Young wipper snappers!!!! :grumble:


----------



## googleme7

Seriously dude, get a SNES Emulator and let your computer upscale the resolution. I am willing to bet you wouldn't see any distortion then.


----------



## mike 01hawk

I'm a purist... but I DO need to figure out what I need to do to get my HDTV PC Tuner to connect to my TV (thru my Nvidia 7900gs)... assuming DVI to HDMI cable?


----------



## altflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fizzleation* /forum/post/12182741
> 
> 
> Because I have debilitating ADD, I got bored and started calling samsung USA insiders while sitting at my desk today at large electronics retailer. One of their buyers told me this: "Oh lord.. that whole line gets a TERRIBLE wrap just for it's PSUs. The other parts of the set are built with AMAZING quality... but that power supply... what were they thinking?". She went on to say that it is very widely known, and that it is more than able to put out enough wattage, but it's sensitivity causes "display artifacts". Oh samsung... I want to like you so much but then you do things like this!



Thanks for the insider information. Do let us know if your set stays free of color spots/blobs and other artifacts. I really would like to order a 3092 as I prefer the CRT image to LCD, but you can understand my hesitation with all the reported problems, and the bowed images so clearly visible on store display models; no 3092's displayed, though. However, a power line filter/conditioner offers hope, it seems.


----------



## fizzleation




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *altflix* /forum/post/12189666
> 
> 
> Thanks for the insider information. Do let us know if your set stays free of color spots/blobs and other artifacts. I really would like to order a 3092 as I prefer the CRT image to LCD, but you can understand my hesitation with all the reported problems, and the bowed images so clearly visible on store display models; no 3092's displayed, though. However, a power line filter/conditioner offers hope, it seems.



will do. So far so good! it passed my usual sunday ritual of watching an unhealthy amount of football (in HD). It logged quite a few hours of channel switching while my buddies and i screamed at it. It worked like a champ!

I do have the 3093, not the 3092, though.

Does anyone know where/if firmware updates can be downloaded for this set yet? This would be helpful in confirming another rumor on the slimfits, I will fill you in when I can confirm!


----------



## virtual_rick

I just picked up my first HDtv, I went with the TX-T3093, so far i'm overall impressed since just upgrading from a 27" SDtv. I do however see the infamous issues at times. When in widescreen view the image is crystal clear in the center but blurs to both the left and right. I have the slight discoloration in the upper right corner, and from time to time the speakers crackle but go away after a while. On occasion the very extreme edge on the right will have a slim vertical light, just as if the screen is slightly unaligned, overall though I'm loving this TV, I've also got my PS3 hooked although when in 1080i I noticed the 2 vertical lines sweeping back in forth on dark backgrounds. I'm hoping with these tv's reputation it won't get any worse than that.


----------



## mike 01hawk

Sweeping lines may be ground loop... and that can easily be traced back to it's source (usually the cable company, you'll just have to plug and unplug until you narrow it down).


I had to buy a ground loop isolator, it plugged in between my wall jack and my coax... fixed all my sub hum problems


----------



## virtual_rick

where would I get one of these ground loop isolator's and how much would it cost me?


----------



## mike 01hawk

Well first you need to determine if that's the issue, is your tv hooked up to your coax? If so, unplug the coax and run your test... if that didn't fix it, go on to the next item. It might come down to it that you have everything disconnected and still have the issue.. who knows.


As for where to get.. .~$16 + shipping for a coax ground loop isolator http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showd...number=180-075


----------



## virtual_rick

It is hooked up to a coax, I just have extended cable which is provided through my apartment I'd like to get full digital cable but when I got free cable right now I'll just take the weaker signal (assuming thats the problem) As far as the ground loop isolator I won't need it because I'm going to HDMI for my PS3 (which has the sweeping lines) If that doesn't do it then I'll see about one of those Monster surge protectors, its suppose to clean the noise from electrical devices.


Thanks for the tips though, hopefully I'll get this TV in tip top shape soon.


----------



## virtual_rick

Another issue i'm concerned about (big distraction) is that when on 16:9 mode the left and right sides of the screen are slightly blurred, is this normal or is there a setting I can adjust to fix this? or is it my TV? I'd hate to have to lug this sucker back down stairs to return it.


----------



## Pummelnutz

I bought the TX-T3093WH 30" Widescreen TV from Sears for $475. I have the issue of green in the upper left and very slight bowing. Overall, the picture is great. The HighDef looks awesome. Can the color issue be corrected and stay fixed?


----------



## plughplover




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike 01hawk* /forum/post/12199123
> 
> 
> As for where to get.. .~$16 + shipping for a coax ground loop isolator http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showd...number=180-075



Pay attention to the last two lines of the description of that item:

_Operating frequency: 100 MHz to 1 GHz.

Note: Interferes with digital cable and satellite TV._


FYI - channels 2-6 and 95-97 are below 100MHz, and cable

modems/settops use freqs below channel 2 for return path


The one I personally use (and recommend) is
http://www.markertek.com/Product.asp...Class=VIDEOHUM 

High quality, very low insertion loss, very well shielded, passes all freqs...


On the other hand if you want to go really cheap, for temporary use only,

dig around in your junk drawer for a pair of 75/300 ohm TV adapters like
http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...ductId=2103912 
http://www.radioshack.com/product/in...ductId=2062054 

connect them back to back and insert in your cable line.

(ie 75ohm -> 300ohm then 300ohm -> 75ohm )

Fairly low insertion loss, passes most freqs, absolutely ZERO shielding.


N.B. - some of these 'matching transformers' do NOT provide true electrical isolation; use a meter to make sure there is NO direct electrical connection between the 75 and 300 ohm sides on at least one of the two units...


----------



## virtual_rick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pummelnutz* /forum/post/12203713
> 
> 
> I bought the TX-T3093WH 30" Widescreen TV from Sears for $475. I have the issue of green in the upper left and very slight bowing. Overall, the picture is great. The HighDef looks awesome. Can the color issue be corrected and stay fixed?



I also have the green in the upper (right) of my tv, I'm going to pick up one of those monster surge protectors, I've heard they block out interference which may cause that. I don't' have any bowing in mine however, just the blurring on the right and left side during 16:9 mode. thats for my 3093 as well.


----------



## mike 01hawk

Oops.. yeah, sorry bout that on the isolator link...


plughplover, the one you recommended is the EXACT isolator I have too, works great










I also have greenish/purplish hue in the upper left hand, hoping it'll go away, or I might 'try' a power cleaner... I f'n hate being a purist!!!


Oh and Virtual Rick, as long as you have a coax plugged into your system, even if you aren't watching cable, you'll still have the 'hum'/scroll if you have a ground loop issue. Just fire up your PS3, unplug Coax, and see if the lines go away.


----------



## mike 01hawk

*SNES owners:*

If anyone owns a SNES, could you please hook it up to your Slimfit and see if it jitters?


Super Mario World's image jumps up/down every few seconds. I'm assuming the Slimfit doesn't like to up-convert the output of the SNES.. but that strikes me very odd, because my 3093 plays nicely with my NES.


----------



## virtual_rick

Thanks for the advice, i'll give that a try once I get home from work. "If" I upgrade to digital cable however which is still a coax right? will it still have that sweeping effect?


and what about the blurring on the left and right side of the screen while in widescreen.


----------



## mike 01hawk

Digital Cable is still cable, cable = coax, satellite is also coax, so yes, if you have ground loop, you'll still have the problem no matter type of info your feeding your TV, it's the physical connection that creates the issues (of course all just assuming at this point, it could very well be the power supply).


----------



## virtual_rick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike 01hawk* /forum/post/12204619
> 
> 
> Digital Cable is still cable, cable = coax, satellite is also coax, so yes, if you have ground loop, you'll still have the problem no matter type of info your feeding your TV, it's the physical connection that creates the issues (of course all just assuming at this point, it could very well be the power supply).



So if I unplug my coax and still see the sweeping image it could be my power supply? and I'm assuming thats no easy task to fix right?


----------



## plughplover

"Ground" is the 'zero reference' for an electrical system.


In your home, this reference is the 'ground' connection on your AC outlets. At some point, this connection goes to (literally) a long metal stake in the earth.


The physical coax cable providing your cable TV signal (analog, digital, internet, whatever) has an outer shield and inner conductor. The shield is ALSO connected to an earth ground stake someplace.


The problem that often arises is that these two earth grounds may not provide exactly the same 'zero reference'. Lots of possible reasons for this.


When this occurs, a current flows from one system to the other. Since the connection point between these two ground systems (AC and coax) is your A/V gear, this means that this current is flowing _through_ your A/V gear.


Note that the resulting ground path can be quite convoluted; in particular people often forget about cable modems, VCRs, DVRs, etc when diagnosing this. For example, disconnecting the coax from the TV does not prevent a path through coax -> VCR -> video cable -> A/V system, or coax -> cable modem -> ethernet cable -> game console -> A/V system, or ...


The ground isolater breaks the coax ground path, eliminating this undesirable current. To be effective, it should be placed in-line before all other devices connected to the coax (ie before any splitters, distribution amps, etc).


----------



## virtual_rick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plughplover* /forum/post/12205719
> 
> 
> "Ground" is the 'zero reference' for an electrical system.
> 
> 
> In your home, this reference is the 'ground' connection on your AC outlets. At some point, this connection goes to (literally) a long metal stake in the earth.
> 
> 
> The physical coax cable providing your cable TV signal (analog, digital, internet, whatever) has an outer shield and inner conductor. The shield is ALSO connected to an earth ground stake someplace.
> 
> 
> The problem that often arises is that these two earth grounds may not provide exactly the same 'zero reference'. Lots of possible reasons for this.
> 
> 
> When this occurs, a current flows from one system to the other. Since the connection point between these two ground systems (AC and coax) is your A/V gear, this means that this current is flowing _through_ your A/V gear.
> 
> 
> Note that the resulting ground path can be quite convoluted; in particular people often forget about cable modems, VCRs, DVRs, etc when diagnosing this. For example, disconnecting the coax from the TV does not prevent a path through coax -> VCR -> video cable -> A/V system, or coax -> cable modem -> ethernet cable -> game console -> A/V system, or ...
> 
> 
> The ground isolater breaks the coax ground path, eliminating this undesirable current. To be effective, it should be placed in-line before all other devices connected to the coax (ie before any splitters, distribution amps, etc).



You know your stuff, and it makes sense now, thanks for the explanation, i'll try looking into the ground loop isolator, i've seen them for component cables do they make them specially for coax's to?


----------



## plughplover

My post on the previous page gives link to commercial coax ground blocker, as well as instructions on how to homebrew one for testing...


----------



## virtual_rick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *plughplover* /forum/post/12207634
> 
> 
> My post on the previous page gives link to commercial coax ground blocker, as well as instructions on how to homebrew one for testing...



Cool, i'll check it out, thanks again.


----------



## PimpUigi

Do you guys think that the 93 will be the last generation of Slimfit CRT's??


----------



## virtual_rick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PimpUigi* /forum/post/12208334
> 
> 
> Do you guys think that the 93 will be the last generation of Slimfit CRT's??



No idea with the LCD's getting so much attention, they may release a 94 but I don't think we'll see any 95 models.


----------



## altflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *virtual_rick* /forum/post/12203759
> 
> 
> I also have the green in the upper (right) of my tv, I'm going to pick up one of those monster surge protectors, I've heard they block out interference which may cause that. I don't' have any bowing in mine however, just the blurring on the right and left side during 16:9 mode. thats for my 3093 as well.



Do let us know if the surge protector/power cleaner clears up those color spots/blobs as it did for fizzleation. The several 3082's and one 3092 I have seen all have a slight loss in sharpness on either side of the full 16X9 image. LG's former slimfit was worse in this respect than the Samsungs. This may be a limitation of the slimfit tube, but you might check other display models in stores to see if yours appears worse in this regard.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PimpUigi* /forum/post/12208334
> 
> 
> Do you guys think that the 93 will be the last generation of Slimfit CRT's??



I think I read Best Buy was not going to re-order any more Slimfit stock. With LCDs dropping so quickly, I would bet Samsung has closed the door on the Slimfit line.


----------



## mike 01hawk

Update: SNES now WORKS with composite (via side panel) but now JITTERS with S-VID!!! (composite and S-vid are on same cable hookup)


ARGH!!!


I'm thinking maybe the side hookup is faulty/touchy? I may try to return w/ another model (they have 6 at last count).


-edit, yup, it's the f'n side panel.. I 'pushed' in on it a bit, and now the jitter is back w/ the Composite.


----------



## xbox360guy

I remember the good ol days when I was a 3082 owner...NOT!!! I had the same common issues you all are having. Bad bowing, green discoloration on the edges and speaker hissing. I decided to quit being cheap and just buy a nice LCD. So I bought the Samsung LN-T4061F and couldn't be happier. Yeah it costs about $1000 more but its beautiful. Especially when watching Blu-Ray movies in 1080p and playing XBOX 360 and PS3. My suggestion to those having issues is to take the big leap and try an LCD. I dont think you'll regret it.....


----------



## virtual_rick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike 01hawk* /forum/post/12210371
> 
> 
> Update: SNES now WORKS with composite (via side panel) but now JITTERS with S-VID!!! (composite and S-vid are on same cable hookup)
> 
> 
> ARGH!!!
> 
> 
> I'm thinking maybe the side hookup is faulty/touchy? I may try to return w/ another model (they have 6 at last count).
> 
> 
> -edit, yup, it's the f'n side panel.. I 'pushed' in on it a bit, and now the jitter is back w/ the Composite.



Thats a tough one, I don't have a SNES anymore but I do have the NIntendo wii which has SNES games and I play Super Mario bros 1 and 3 and they're fine but that may just be an emulation thing. Maybe these tv's are too high tech for older consoles.


----------



## mike 01hawk

Well, I cleaned the contacts on the AV connection on the SNES, and now my Composite works again, but svid jitters.


So I guess here are my options:


1) Try a different SNES

2) Try a power filter/cleaner block

3) Return/Re-buy another 3093


----------



## HomeVideoGuy

Yes, please do continue to post your results with pairing a power conditioner with these SlimFits. I just purchased a 2793 based on the info in this thread; particularly from fizzleation. Thanks very much for the great info.! I have liked Samsung's styling on these since their previous model 3079 and purchased the 15" LCD version of those.


I actually purchased the 2793 online w/o looking at it based on the PQ of the 3079 and a 2782 I saw recently at BB. I was blown away by the PQ of the 480i version and if the 2793 is anything like the 3079 I will be very happy. I hope they have fixed the geometry issues as has been reported in many reviews.


I do intend to save up my $$$ and purchase a larger screen 1080p LCD display for my future HT needs. Those new 120hz Samsungs sound awesome. But I also wanted something that could be flexible display my collection of old recordings in 4:3 mode in either 480i or 480p as well as view modern HD in 1080i with the quality of a CRT.


----------



## fizzleation

Just an update...

My 3093 still looks great! Haven't had any change at all.

I had asked earlier, thought i would try again, does anyone know if/where we cn download firmware upgrades for this tv? If i can find that i can confirm a BIG rumor that i heard through the grapevine.... thanks guys!


----------



## mike 01hawk

Well make with the rumor all ready, it might help motivate us to find the firmware updates!


----------



## fizzleation

As of now, it is a very loose rumor, if i can find that page i can verify it. Im new around here, i don't wanna ruin my reputation already!


----------



## mike 01hawk

Oh and fizzleation, since you may or may not work at a major retailer that may or may not rhyme with "Crest Fly", what is the return policy of the Monster Powercenter HTS 2000? (oh and notice that BB dosen't sell that model, only CC).


I figure I could 'test drive' one and then return depending on results, and then find a proper (read cheaper and better build power cleaner) off the net.


----------



## virtual_rick

I'd also like to know about this rumor as well as a firmware update.


----------



## fizzleation




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike 01hawk* /forum/post/12216026
> 
> 
> Oh and fizzleation, since you may or may not work at a major retailer that may or may not rhyme with "Crest Fly", what is the return policy of the Monster Powercenter HTS 2000? (oh and notice that BB dosen't sell that model, only CC).
> 
> 
> I figure I could 'test drive' one and then return depending on results, and then find a proper (read cheaper and better build power cleaner) off the net.


 http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....87&id=cat12098 


The above is best buy's return policy. As far as this company you speak of that rhymes with "crest fly", you know what happens when you assume, right? And why would I purchase something where I wouldn't receive a discount? I am a man of mystery mike.... haha.










As far as the rumor, i have been able to substantiate it to some extent. According to a "R&D insider", we will see "at least one more samsung CRT released, though it may not be under the SlimFit name".

I have no other information, nor was any marketing material or model numbers available to me. Obviously plans can change, but it looks like as of now samsung is not axing the line just yet.


----------



## virtual_rick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fizzleation* /forum/post/12216243
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....87&id=cat12098
> 
> 
> The above is best buy's return policy. As far as this company you speak of that rhymes with "crest fly", you know what happens when you assume, right? And why would I purchase something where I wouldn't receive a discount? I am a man of mystery mike.... haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the rumor, i have been able to substantiate it to some extent. According to a "R&D insider", we will see "at least one more samsung CRT released, though it may not be under the SlimFit name".
> 
> I have no other information, nor was any marketing material or model numbers available to me. Obviously plans can change, but it looks like as of now samsung is not axing the line just yet.



I've been trying to work at BB for a longgg time now, they just won't hire me for some reason, I even have a degree in computer information technology and a clean background, no criminal record and decent experience.


----------



## mike 01hawk

Overqualified methinks.


----------



## mike 01hawk

Okay man of mystery, can you provide a link to the power filter that you bought... please?


----------



## virtual_rick

not over qualified for geek squad at least, yeah I've live in shame but I'd be working on computers. lol.


----------



## Ambam

I noticed when I ran the analog audio out to my stereo, there's a slight line delay. Enough that I've decided either to use the big amp or just the onboard speakers--not both. If I run both, it creates a weird sort of echo that drives me nuts. It isn't bothersome until people speak--but if they do, it's a very strange effect. I don't know if the delay is built into the optical audio out or not; my sound system is built around a Yamaha AX-596 analog preamplifier.


Does anyone know how to compensate for this? It happens whether the SRS is turned on or not. This inability to have simultaneous audio is the only feature I miss about my old 4:3 tv set. Whether I watched movies or "Austin City Limits," I could dial in just the right amount of reinforcement from my stereo to liven things up. And watching tennis, in particular, the sound of the ball getting smacked and the crowd reaction was breathtakingly real.


Different subject: Yes, these tvs are susceptible to variances in the line voltage. They definitely prefer clean power. I have a 4-speed ceiling fan on the same circuit, and if I'm not crisp about adjusting the setting on the fan, I see some odd squarish bits & pieces scattered over the screen. Digital artifacts are funky. But I'd still take the limitations of a digital broadcast over snow and/or ghost images from an analog reflection.


Can anyone recommend a straight line-voltage AC power conditioner from a computer store? I don't need a battery backup for my tv. I'm sure that the Monster units are fine--but they are definitely overpriced.


Another subject: I live in a suburban area, but I'm on the wrong side of a hill, and I have a Channelmaster 3020 antenna with a rotor. This is a large directional array, and not the top of the Channelmaster line but close (described as "deep fringe"). Even so, with local stations I find that my signal strength varies considerably depending on the antenna orientation. Sometimes it goes down to two bars. This surprises me. Also, I kind of wish these units gave you a numerical meter, as opposed to counting the bars.


----------



## scionracing

Anyone know how to navigate a Samsung service menu? I need to correct:


1) A slight overscanning issue (part of the right side of the screen is cut off)


2) Tilt (the ESPN ticker line slopes upward)


I'm staring at the service menu right now and do not know what to select. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fizzleation




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mike 01hawk* /forum/post/12217038
> 
> 
> Okay man of mystery, can you provide a link to the power filter that you bought... please?



Maybe you should try google? or better yet, froogle? Monster power hts 2000... good luck taming the search engine...


----------



## mike 01hawk

There's also a 200... just wondering if ya made a typo.....ass!! lol


----------



## PimpUigi

Just to make sure, try some other S-video game devices on there.


Sega Saturn for instance.

Make sure it's a 240p system at least.

64 isn't always 240p, but I think only games that use the extra ram pack are 480i, so it's probably 240p


Just to make sure it's the s-video.


----------



## Ambam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scionracing* /forum/post/12219778
> 
> 
> Anyone know how to navigate a Samsung service menu? I need to correct:
> 
> 
> 1) A slight overscanning issue (part of the right side of the screen is cut off)
> 
> 
> 2) Tilt (the ESPN ticker line slopes upward)
> 
> 
> I'm staring at the service menu right now and do not know what to select. Thanks in advance.



The service menu was confusing to me, too. It showed a fairly long list with some non-intuitive abbreviations. (I only used that menu to turn off the shop mode so I could preserve my picture settings, and that was the item at the very bottom of the menu.) I have read advice elsewhere in this forum that if you make changes through the service menu, it's a good idea to record the factory settings before you tweak it, because you may do some things you'd prefer not to have done, and if you haven't written down the starting points it can be a hassle to work backwards on it.


But as to the tilt: If you go to "Picture" on the main menu, scroll down to find the adjustment. I had to rotate my image clockwise ("right"), and it took 6 clicks to get it level.


----------



## HomeVideoGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ambam* /forum/post/12218503
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend a straight line-voltage AC power conditioner from a computer store? I don't need a battery backup for my tv. I'm sure that the Monster units are fine--but they are definitely overpriced.



Just a suggestion, but you may want to do a little research before using a PC UPS as a power conditioner. I have read before and brought it up again in this thread (Post #73):

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ht=ez27&page=3 


But many low end PC UPS's output an approximated sine wave, or even some other form of "square" wave, rather than a true sine wave. The issue was brought up in the DVD recorder forum to use them as a means of keeping power to them rather than miss a recording. You may want to check the links provided by another poster. I had come to the conclusion that it may not hurt to use one on a cheap DVD recorder that, chances are, won't last long anyway. But, on a TV with a "problem" power supply to begin with, you may want to choose more carefully. It was also pointed out that many higher end electronics power conditioners also output an approximated wave. I was just afraid that the potentially increased current from an approximated wave may cause a PS in an electronic device to run hot and thus prematurely fail; especially when many electronics PSs are probably pretty weak. I would think a PC's power supply is a little more robust or at least easier to replace







.


----------



## scionracing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ambam* /forum/post/12224874
> 
> 
> The service menu was confusing to me, too. It showed a fairly long list with some non-intuitive abbreviations. (I only used that menu to turn off the shop mode so I could preserve my picture settings, and that was the item at the very bottom of the menu.) I have read advice elsewhere in this forum that if you make changes through the service menu, it's a good idea to record the factory settings before you tweak it, because you may do some things you'd prefer not to have done, and if you haven't written down the starting points it can be a hassle to work backwards on it.
> 
> 
> But as to the tilt: If you go to "Picture" on the main menu, scroll down to find the adjustment. I had to rotate my image clockwise ("right"), and it took 6 clicks to get it level.



Ambam, are you referring to the menu on the remote or the service menu? I've already adjusted my TV through the remote menu and it is still off slightly. I am wondering what you go to in the service menu...

thanks


----------



## HomeVideoGuy

Just out of curiousity, how does one get into the service menu? Is it in the user manual or do you need the service manual?


----------



## scionracing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HomeVideoGuy* /forum/post/12225661
> 
> 
> Just out of curiousity, how does one get into the service menu? Is it in the user manual or do you need the service manual?



Make sure the TV is off.

Press mute, 1, 8, 2, Power On.


----------



## scionracing

So does anyone know how to adjust tilt in the SERVICE menu so I can make the Sportscenter ticker completely level?


Thanks


----------



## random tek hed

I had a TX-S3079WH (30" 16:9) that I sold yesterday. It had horrible geometry problems. Out of the box it looked like it wasn't even set up professionally;horrible bowing and all kinds of crap. (It's obvious Samsung considers these Slimfits cheap, throwaway models.) Messing with the service menu I got it a little bit better, but it was still unwatchable in my opinion. I spent probably dozens of hours trying to fix it.


What a shame. Besides the god awful geometry problems, it had a pretty good picture (although the dot pitch could have been in a little finer).


I guess those electron guns just aren't made to work with the extreme angles that the slimfits need. Do any other companies besides Samsung currently make slim CRT's?


----------



## random tek hed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PimpUigi* /forum/post/12208334
> 
> 
> Do you guys think that the 93 will be the last generation of Slimfit CRT's??



I think they'll come out with one more model then exit the CRT business for good.


----------



## altflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *random tek hed* /forum/post/12241029
> 
> 
> I guess those electron guns just aren't made to work with the extreme angles that the slimfits need. Do any other companies besides Samsung currently make slim CRT's?



To my knowledge the only other manufacturer - with models available in the U.S. - that implemented the slimfit tube was LG with their now discontinued 30FS4D television. The reliability may have been better on that set, but from the display model I saw, the image suffered from very noticeable loss of focus/sharpness on the sides.


----------



## sposerina

I just purchased the Samsung 30in slimfit. and I've notice two very distinguishable discoloration splotches in the both lower corners of the screen. Searching the internet, I found that this maybe due to a degaussing issue and can be a self fix.


Has anyone had similar issues or clarify that this is indeed an easy fix?


----------



## altflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sposerina* /forum/post/12281423
> 
> 
> I just purchased the Samsung 30in slimfit. and I've notice two very distinguishable discoloration splotches in the both lower corners of the screen. Searching the internet, I found that this maybe due to a degaussing issue and can be a self fix.
> 
> 
> Has anyone had similar issues or clarify that this is indeed an easy fix?



Read the post(s) by fizzleation on page 80 as he seems to have a fix for this problem. Good luck!


----------



## LaserDisc

Wish I had paid a visit to this forum before I purchased my TX-3093W. Seems like problems with geometry, blurring, and discoloration are the norm, as they have been with mine.


Today my set started to have fluttering horizontal lines occasionally running up and down the screen. Knew it was the set and not my source when it was doing so when the source was off. It could be the particular input I guess.


What I am getting at is that the set needs service, but I'm wondering what I'll end up with. Are the problems ever truly corrected? I know most, if not all in some areas, repair centers are totally incapable of correcting geometry accurately. Will the blurring ever go away in the corners? Is it possible to view 1080i content without excessive cropping? The list goes on and on.


So for those who have had issues with the 93 or the 92 and have had it serviced/replaced, what have your experiences been? Thanks.


----------



## mike 01hawk

*-UPDATE-* To my gaming issues (SNES jitters) that starts on post 2383: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post12184850 


I got another SNES at the local Vintage Stock... *NO JITTERS!!!*
























So yeah, turns out it was my SNES and not the cables, nor the TV.


Guess my original SNES didn't fare to well with all the hot/cold cycles while in storage in the attic










So, in summary, I think this TV plays nicely with most gaming systems. I _think_ there might be a bit of lag induced during play. I was playing Super Mario World on the SNES and my jumps seemed to be just a wee bit off, but I think that may be due to my crappy controller or just the fact that I'm a bit rusty with the game, after playing a bit longer on the game I got used to the feel. I'll need to test it out some more to make certain there isn't any noticeable lag introduced while gaming on this tv.


So, here's are the systems and how they're hooked up and my quick impressions:


1) NES -> Composite -> Colors are a bit bloomy/blurry, but very liveable, there are issues with Mario Brothers, you can see extra background pixels on the left hand side, but I guess that's just the nature of the beast when it comes to Overscan I think it's called.


2) SNES -> Composite -> Same bloom/blurry as the NES, but liveable

3) SNES -> S-video -> Colors are much better defined, also the clarity is a bit higher, BUT it does introduce the 'mask' (dither?) effect. It's a trade off to decide between the anti-alsing affects of Composite, or the better image quality of S-Video


4) 3DO -> S-Video -> Works as expected, good god the birth of 3D was very painful


5) N64 -> S-Video -> Same dither issues using S-Vid, also, same problem with 3DO, lol, the teething stage of 3D sucks!!!! (I can fallback to Composite if I wish)


6) Gamecube -> Component -> Absolutely amazing, very impressive (tested F-Zero on it)


7) PS2 -> Component -> Very nice as well, (tested GT4 and SSX Tricky)


----------



## Caliko

I Grabbed a wii and played a bunch of virtual console games on it (Nes/Snes/N64/Genesis) They all looked great. Nintendo decided to keep the original NES artifacts like the discoloration of pixels. I guess they did it to keep the retro feel.


----------



## PimpUigi

Mike, no Sega Dreamcast or Saturn with S video?


----------



## DDoS

Okay so, heres the deal.. when changing sources sometimes the picture fades to black... just started happening while I was sitting down to play some Assassins Creed. 30 day store warranty is still in effect, should I be crane lifting this bastard out the door and to the store... or should i need not to worry?


----------



## mike 01hawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PimpUigi* /forum/post/12331340
> 
> 
> Mike, no Sega Dreamcast or Saturn with S video?



I'm a Nintendo Guy










Never owned a Sega product, but I might have to breakdown and get a Genesis for Dreamcast here in the future


----------



## Mikeylaz

Hi All - I saw a message posted a few weeks back about this, but couldn't find a response...so if it's out there already, I apologize.


My TX-S3079WH won't power back up...this is honestly the first time I have had issues with it in 18 months, but obviously this is a pretty big issue. So, if anyone else has had problems with this, do you have any quick tips on how to maybe fix this? Or, am I basically SOL?


----------



## virtual_rick

Need serious help!!!, I have the 3093 and tonight had a few power surges, pretty extreme and now my tv is screwy, the left and right sides are purple and green and I don't mean the little corner, its almost 30% of the screen just split into the edges, is this a fix I can do or am I gonna have to return it?


Thanks in advanced.


----------



## virtual_rick

I got it, simple fix, just unplugged the tv plugged it back in and turned it on and success the purple green was gone, guess it was a temporary glitch from the power surge, i'm gonna hurry and get that monster surge protector now for sure. Quite a scare lucky this time.


----------



## animalleader

Boy I wish I knew about this site before buying a TXT 2082. I bought it because I wanted a larger screen size AND a CRT (not necessarily a slim, just a CRT -- LCDs look like pixel parties to me). I had been using a crystal clear, brilliantly-colored flat Toshiba 14" CRT (not a slim one); the Samsung is horrible. I have two options for image: mud or blood -- no matter how I adjust it, the picture is either sludgy or there's that red bleed off images lit to draw your attention to them (or otherwise bright). And both are blurry. Also, there's no way to toggle between the component (side) and AV (back) inputs, which is frankly absurd -- the Toshiba had three inputs you could toggle between. I've searched the thread and tried the setting recommendations several pages back, but they really don't help; the best the set looks is on "movie" with brightness and contrast above 50. Example: I play PS2 R-Type Final, original Sony cables nothing fancy on the Toshiba and it looks awesome, clear, sharp and magnificently colorful, and on the Samsung it looks as if the life were sapped out of it. Any advice would be appreciated, but -- well I'm not hopeful, and I still have the dinky Toshiba. (I don't watch TV air or cable, just DVDs and play games. If it's any help, playing emulated arcade games on a PS1 disc on the PS2 look *better* than actual PS2 DVD discs!)


----------



## bane0

Okay lookit. I'm frustrated and can't get a straight answer from anybody. I know 480i, 480p will not display properly unless at least one of the native resolutions is 480i, 480p.


I called samsung about the TX-T3093WH and the TX-T3092WH. The guy said that on component hookup you can actually select 480p, 720p, 1080i on the actual tv itself. As long as the input is actually 480p, 720p, 1080i it will be displayed in that resolution without upscaling or downscaling at all. He also said that you can get 480i displayed just like on a sdtv without upscaling by using s-video or the standard rca jacks.


As with the 2007 lcds you can only have 720p, 1080i, 1080p with justscan with no upscaling or downscaling as long as the input is 720p, 1080i, 1080p. I know the older hdtvs had issues with odd resolutions. All that's resolved with the major brands now.

Now having said that:


1) Does that mean the TX-T3093WH has 480p, 720p, and 1080i as native resolutions? I

know the older crts had atleast 480p and 1080i as native.



2) When watching 480i dvd material via component, how does the picture quality differ

when upscaled to 480p? Any noticeable differences?



I've read already that somebody said it's native resolution is 1080i. But the level 2 technician(and I repeatedly asked "If I put in 480p content on my xbox 360 set to 480p and the tv is set to 480p, will it display that picture in 480p just like an EDTV? Assuming all 480p resolutions are the same(meaning all 720x480 or whatever it is now)).

He said yes. He said he understood what I was talking about.


Ok anybody with an xbox 360 and the TX-T3093WH, spill. Is it true or is it not true? I don't want some crappy crt hdtv if I can't watch 480i dvds and play my old xbox games with as clear a picture as an SDTV.


Anybody smart enough to know what their talking about please help because this tv might be the closest to the best picture quality and 480p, 720p, 1080i being native resolutions which means I don't have to buy another tv later on.


Also on a side note(forgot where). I read somewhere that the justscan function for European 2007 Samsung LCD HDTVs have been upgraded to include 480i/p and not just 720p/1080i/1080p. And ofcourse you can't upgrade your firmware on your tv with theirs because the technology is different. HDTV lcds being made to support every other resolution than the only resolution that is universal and clear no matter what you input to the tv is Downright IGNORANCE. Jeez why this isn't fixed by now is !!! Somebody please tell me they agree on this last paragraph atleast.


----------



## louie826




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *animalleader* /forum/post/12366235
> 
> 
> Also, there's no way to toggle between the component (side) and AV (back) inputs, which is frankly absurd -- the Toshiba had three inputs you could toggle between.










If I'm reading that right, you can simply do that by either pushing SOURCE on the remote until you get your desired input or use Menu -> Source List -> choose the input. AV1 is the back composite input, AV2 is the side composite input, and Component is the red green blue inputs in the back.



> Quote:
> I have two options for image: mud or blood -- no matter how I adjust it, the picture is either sludgy or there's that red bleed off images lit to draw your attention to them (or otherwise bright). And both are blurry.
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> I've searched the thread and tried the setting recommendations several pages back, but they really don't help; the best the set looks is on "movie" with brightness and contrast above 50. Example: I play PS2 R-Type Final, original Sony cables nothing fancy on the Toshiba and it looks awesome, clear, sharp and magnificently colorful, and on the Samsung it looks as if the life were sapped out of it. Any advice would be appreciated, but -- well I'm not hopeful, and I still have the dinky Toshiba. (I don't watch TV air or cable, just DVDs and play games. If it's any help, playing emulated arcade games on a PS1 disc on the PS2 look *better* than actual PS2 DVD discs!)



There are my color settings, they may work for you:

Contrast 60

Brightness 40

Sharpness 57

Color 60

Tint 50/50

Color Tone Warm1


Also, you say you're using the original Sony cable, which may mean you're using the yellow input. I had the same exact problem as you with this TV: no PS2 games looks good in AV1 or AV2. For me, the picture was a bit fuzzy and everything had a greenish hue, no matter how I set the colors. I went and bought component (red/green/blue video input) cables for the PS2 and everything looked a million times better. There was no dot crawl, no off-colored anything, sharper picture and more color depth and I didn't have to mess around with any hidden menus. Component cables should be around $10-$20 and I highly recommend getting them for this TV.


And of course stuff looks better on a 14" TV than a 20" TV. Anything fuzzy is shrunk down and unnoticeable on a 14" screen.










In related news, no stores are selling the TXT2082 anymore. Then again, few stores outside of Walmart are selling CRT televisions at all.


I feel like I'm the only one who enjoys this model TV. Everyone I know that has seen it likes it too, especially in digital cable and component modes, even though there's a slight curve in the bottom of the viewing screen.


----------



## bane0

Noone knows? The guy at samsung took 10 minutes cause he couldn't find it either.


----------



## Yamazaki

I personally have had the TX-T3093WH since July and now own all three major next gen systems, (Wii, PS3, 360) all hooked up to a speaker system. Look at the following link for a visual if need be:

http://a877.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...aa3e8f3394.jpg 


The TV's native resolution is 1080i and from my experience the TV displays in whatever resolution being sent from the signal source. In reference to the game systems you can manually set the display resolutions and if said software supports the max of 1080i it will display as such. Keep in mind I exclusively use HDMI for the PS3/360 and component for the Wii but have tried component for the PS3/360 with both reaching the same resolution. Understand that unless you at least have component cables you cannot even display 480P on any tv. The S-Video input has only been used to display my laptop on the TV with workable results at best.


As far as original dvd content any upscaling depends on the player itself and I do not know if the 360 upscales movies or older software to higher resolutions. The PS3 upscales all movies and older PS2 software on this TV to 1080i, however, movies has a slight boot in visual quality but the limits of the older format are much more noticeable with artifacts and some terrible black contrast levels. In comparison my bluray Spider-man set is almost perfect, particularly in reference to 3. Hopefully this was helpful somewhat and if I missed anything I can try it later as I do have an old PS2 around. Have a good one.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bane0* /forum/post/12390523
> 
> 
> Okay lookit. I'm frustrated and can't get a straight answer from anybody. I know 480i, 480p will not display properly unless at least one of the native resolutions is 480i, 480p.
> 
> 
> I called samsung about the TX-T3093WH and the TX-T3092WH. The guy said that on component hookup you can actually select 480p, 720p, 1080i on the actual tv itself. As long as the input is actually 480p, 720p, 1080i it will be displayed in that resolution without upscaling or downscaling at all. He also said that you can get 480i displayed just like on a sdtv without upscaling by using s-video or the standard rca jacks.
> 
> 
> As with the 2007 lcds you can only have 720p, 1080i, 1080p with justscan with no upscaling or downscaling as long as the input is 720p, 1080i, 1080p. I know the older hdtvs had issues with odd resolutions. All that's resolved with the major brands now.
> 
> Now having said that:
> 
> 
> 1) Does that mean the TX-T3093WH has 480p, 720p, and 1080i as native resolutions? I
> 
> know the older crts had atleast 480p and 1080i as native.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) When watching 480i dvd material via component, how does the picture quality differ
> 
> when upscaled to 480p? Any noticeable differences?
> 
> 
> 
> I've read already that somebody said it's native resolution is 1080i. But the level 2 technician(and I repeatedly asked "If I put in 480p content on my xbox 360 set to 480p and the tv is set to 480p, will it display that picture in 480p just like an EDTV? Assuming all 480p resolutions are the same(meaning all 720x480 or whatever it is now)).
> 
> He said yes. He said he understood what I was talking about.
> 
> 
> Ok anybody with an xbox 360 and the TX-T3093WH, spill. Is it true or is it not true? I don't want some crappy crt hdtv if I can't watch 480i dvds and play my old xbox games with as clear a picture as an SDTV.
> 
> 
> Anybody smart enough to know what their talking about please help because this tv might be the closest to the best picture quality and 480p, 720p, 1080i being native resolutions which means I don't have to buy another tv later on.
> 
> 
> Also on a side note(forgot where). I read somewhere that the justscan function for European 2007 Samsung LCD HDTVs have been upgraded to include 480i/p and not just 720p/1080i/1080p. And ofcourse you can't upgrade your firmware on your tv with theirs because the technology is different. HDTV lcds being made to support every other resolution than the only resolution that is universal and clear no matter what you input to the tv is Downright IGNORANCE. Jeez why this isn't fixed by now is !!! Somebody please tell me they agree on this last paragraph atleast.


----------



## bane0

Ty for the assistance. Most appreciated.


What i was wondering is that since the older samsung models have 480p and 1080i native. The tech guy said that 480p, 720p, and 1080i are native the the 3093 if you wanted to view such software that maxed at 480p 720p or 1080i. Do you understand what I'm getting at? Native meaning when i display 480p content on the tv will it be upscaled to 1080i. With the way you said it it sounds like 1080i is the Maximum native resolution and not just the native.


Because if it was just the native then every software that maxes out at anything under 1080i will be upscaled to 1080i and you would get a grainy ugly picture. For example since you have a 360. If You have an older xbox game such as Ninja Gaiden Black or the original which maxes out at 480p on xbox(the 720p version on 360 is terrible to look at. Set your xbox 360 to 480p and put in ninja gaiden black. If you see a grainy picture that is not sharp at all as compared to playing it on a 480i SDTV. Then it is being upscaled and therefore 480p is not native to the tv. If you see an even sharper picture then it is definately native and my problems have been solved and whenever i want to view 480p content or 1080i and hopefully 720p(not a necessity for most people) it will not be scaled. Also check out a 480i standard dvd movie and see if it's grainy also. That would be an extra plus.


After my last post I checked out an older tv's .pdf file manual. The TX-S3065WR's manual actually says in exact wording it's "native resolutions are 480i/480p/720p/1080i/" as the TX-T3093WH says it's autosensing on all the resolutions and the word native is nowhere to be seen.


Basically to sum it all up. If this tv does not scale any software no matter what resolution it is set at assuming resolutions on tv and input are the same and the disc are the same then that makes this the absolute best picture quality best hdtv there is on the market and I will buy this puppy. If it does scale then hopefully atleast 480p content and 1080i content will not be scaled assuming resolutions on tv and input are the same and the disc are the same. Then I'll still go buy the puppy. Did they just drop their native resolutions and just have 1080i as the only native? Or can you make my dreams come true?










Set your xbox 360 to 480p and put in an ORIGINAL XBOX game that maxes out at 480p(look at the back of the case). Then go to a SDTV and look at the same game and see if the SDTV looks alot sharper. Don't look at the cutscenes. Look at actual ingameplay. My old xbox games that max out at 480p on a hdtv look like crap unless in the cutscene(cutscene looks as clear quality like it should[weird it's not being scaled or it's being scaled right. dunnno]) Let me know and really appreciate the help.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bane0* /forum/post/12395984
> 
> 
> Ty for the assistance. Most appreciated.
> 
> 
> What i was wondering is that since the older samsung models have 480p and 1080i native. The tech guy said that 480p, 720p, and 1080i are native the the 3093 if you wanted to view such software that maxed at 480p 720p or 1080i...



No, "native" means the fixed _output_ resolution of the set. If the "tech guy" said that those 3 resolutions are native, then he misspoke. The ability of each set to interpolate and upscale input resolutions is entirely dependant upon the quality of the video prosessor within the set. It varies by make and model, and you can't make generalizations based on size or "native" resolution.


----------



## bane0

Well then what is the definition for viewing content that is 480i in 480i on a hdtv that has a maximum native resolution of 1080i where it doesn't scale the picture it just scans it and puts it on the screen. Ofcourse you could get a smaller picture but hey. It's clear as day. Just like the quality of picture of a SDTV. No grainy picture. That's what I was wondering about the tv. Hdtvs that don't display 480i content in 480i or atleast 480p content in 480p is completely worthless IMHO.


Support for resolutions other than an hdtv lcd's maximum native or native resolution is just now being released. Europe's LCD Samsungs(2007) have said to have included the justscan feature for all the resolutions(480i,480p,720p,1080i,1080p). America's 2007 Samsung LCDs have 720p, 1080i, and 1080p included in the justscan feature. Even though the native resolution maybe one of the three, you get 720p picture quality even if 1080i is the native. Sorry if the word native threw you off. Not real good with the wording.


Just ignorance that this hasn't been done already because it doesn't help sales really ticked me off. Ofcourse if this feature was actually advertised that you could view all the resolutions without it being upscaled or downscaled I think that would really help sales after a tiny bit of explaining. I mean how hard is it to just scan it and put it on the screen rather than scale it and put it on the screen. I must be a GENIUS! Wow that was HAAAARRRRRRDDDDDDD!(Sorry about that







)


With the Samsung's that came out this year in America if that were possible then the Samsung LCDs would have enough to replace a crt HDTV tube TV for me. Lower than 8ms pixel response can come later.


----------



## plughplover

Interesting...


The 3092 and 3093 are no longer listed on the Samsung Slimfit products page

http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/s...pe=slimfithdtv


----------



## GrigEv

Hello, Yamazaki! I'm from Russia. I have the same TV as yours. But in Russia it's called WS32Z40 HTQ. I really enjoy it. I saw your picture and I think that you have great experience of using a different types of game cosoles. Can you recomed me what is much better for this TV : xBox 360 or PS3? And why?

Thank you!


----------



## BBVD

I'm sorry if this question has been asked already but I'm having problems with my Samsung TX-S3064WR. The picture fish bowls and i'm not sure how to adjust it. If some one could tell me how to get into service mode I'd greatly appreciate it


----------



## BBVD

I found service mode but can anyone tell me which of the options I need to adjust to get rid of the fish bowl effect that I'm seeing on the side bars?


----------



## locorito

I have a TXT3093WH and am currently looking for a universal remote that works with the TV as the original is KIA, i have tried multiple universal remotes with no luck, if anyone knows of any that work with the tv lemme know


----------



## Yamazaki




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GrigEv* /forum/post/12502450
> 
> 
> Hello, Yamazaki! I'm from Russia. I have the same TV as yours. But in Russia it's called WS32Z40 HTQ. I really enjoy it. I saw your picture and I think that you have great experience of using a different types of game cosoles. Can you recomed me what is much better for this TV : xBox 360 or PS3? And why?
> 
> Thank you!




It doesn't matter honestly as both systems both hit the tv's max resolution and look great. Although using the PSN store has a noticeable upward curve near the bottom left. Its the norm for the 3092 either way, take it easy.


----------



## Ambam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scionracing* /forum/post/12225542
> 
> 
> Ambam, are you referring to the menu on the remote or the service menu? I've already adjusted my TV through the remote menu and it is still off slightly. I am wondering what you go to in the service menu...
> 
> thanks



Tilt adjustment:


From what I recall, that's in the Picture menu (not the Service Menu). You can adjust it 7 clicks either direction (dubbed "left" and "right" in the menu; just fiddle with it & you'll see which is which).


I turned mine 6 clicks right (clockwise).


All I've done in the Service Menu is re-set the thing from Shop Mode so it will remember my picture preferences. That Service Menu is not especially user-friendly or intuitive; I'd definitely heed the advice others have posted in here about recording the initial settings. Otherwise it may be hard to get them back.


----------



## FXjohn

I just bought a 30 in for about 500 dollars.


There was also a 34 in sony there which was only slightly better and had no remote for 750.


The samsung is a great TV so far.


----------



## tw1zt3d

i've had this tv for a few months now, and the only thing i have even a slight problem is when its in 4:3, it seems a little more to the right...but the only time i notice it is when i actually look at the black bars and realize one is thinner than the other... if i could actually figure out the service menu to figure out which option would physically move the screen a couple inches i would, but for the most part no biggie...


oh yeah, i see the purple in the upper corner, but it completely goes away after watching the tv for half an hour or so


----------



## xraffle

I just bought a TXT2082 and have noticed some flickering in the picture, most noticeable in DTV and Component modes. For those of you who own this set, do you notice any flickering?


----------



## Ambam

Hi tw1zt3d,


To avoid burn-in, the owner's manual recommends only watching 4:3 (or any other format with bars or columns above or below) a maximum of 15% of the time. So I'd hit the picture size button to adjust it to fill the screen. Slightly anamorphic, yes, but not annoyingly (and barely noticeably) so.


If I don't have my set adjusted to fill the screen, that's the only time I see any aberration in image geometry. When I watch a 16:9 HD program, it looks just great. In fact, after having used their new LCD or plasma tv sets a while and gotten used to them, my friends who have bought non-CRT units rave about the sharpness & clarity of the image on my tv. At 30", it doesn't fill the wall, so it doesn't have that particular wow effect, but the picture looks great. And since they spent a helluva lot more, they really wonder if they got their money's worth. One of them actually told me "If my wife sees your tv, don't tell her how much it cost, okay?"


I feel like I did get my money's worth. I'd compare this to the way that people tell me my stereo set (2-channel analog, with a decent pair of JBL speakers and an outboard amp driving a passive Cambridge subwoofer) sounds better than their stereos and reveals more depth in the music even when it's not cranked up. It's a matter of fidelity. Do I have 5.1 or 7.1 or any of that? No. Just a really clean 2-channel system.


My 3092 isn't huge but it works well.


Still wondering if anybody can offer any help in the delay on the analog audio out. Whether the tv is set to surround mode or not, there's an echo effect that drives me crazy. Running the stereo audio though my sound system is the one thing I miss from my old tv. Like, watching tennis (the US Open), I could tweak it so that the pop of the ball and the murmur or applause from the crowd sounded as if you were right there.


----------



## zillion29

And so the story continues.


My 3082 exhibited the horrendous whine and double-hit degauss and the deadly tilt to the lower left. Samsung-approved tech comes to house. He says that the whine is the crappy master board and the tilt is a defective tube.










He arrives three weeks later with a brand new Samsung tube and a brand new Samsung master board.


As he is installing the board, a part of it begins arcing so bad that it catches fire. He takes an old component from the first master board and solders it into the new master board. Then he mounts the new tube. The new tube is so warped and hideously defective, that he gives up trying to configure it after about an hour of fiddling. He puts the old tube in and plays with it.


So the whining was supposedly fixed and I'm stuck with my old tube that he made "passable" by adjusting out the tilt.


Trouble is . . . a week after service the whine is back and worse than ever. Not only that, but the screen has started to bow and flutter at the edges.


The horrible predictions made by others are coming to pass . . . there is apparently no way to fix these f'n POS televisions. The best part is that I have about a week left on my warranty so it looks like I'm going to have to go to war with Samsung over this $650 paper weight.


----------



## xraffle

Well, it's nice to know that people are more interested in tw1zt3d's problem and not mine. Surely, someone here has a TX-T2082. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## otk

what is the difference between the TXT3093WH vs. TX-T3092WH ?


right now both are on sale for $494.99 at best buy and i'm looking for something new and small for my office


----------



## shaderhacker

Just got my SlimFit 30" today and I'm puzzled as to why the TV reverts back to 16:9 mode after I've switched it to 4:3 mode (since I have no HDTV cable). Has anyone else come across this? It will stay in 4:3 mode for about 30 minutes, then magically switch back to 16:9. Is this normal? Also, pressing the P.SIZE button on the remote warrants "Function not available" on the screen. What's going on?


-M


----------



## altflix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shaderhacker* /forum/post/12702202
> 
> 
> Just got my SlimFit 30" today and I'm puzzled as to why the TV reverts back to 16:9 mode after I've switched it to 4:3 mode (since I have no HDTV cable). Has anyone else come across this? It will stay in 4:3 mode for about 30 minutes, then magically switch back to 16:9. Is this normal? Also, pressing the P.SIZE button on the remote warrants "Function not available" on the screen. What's going on?
> 
> 
> -M



Sounds like your tv is in the shop mode. The fix for this is addressed in previous posts, or call Samsung and they will tell you how to return the set to the normal viewing mode.


----------



## Ambam

Shaderhacker: Yup, your tv is set in Shop Mode. If you access the service menu (start with power off, 1/8/2/mute/on), that is the bottom-most setting. Be careful if you go to this menu, because it's easy to mess up things that you may want to go back to.


Otk: As far as I can tell, the only difference between the 3092 & 3093 is that the cabinet on the 93 is a bit wider because the speakers are vertical, left & right of the screen, whereas the 92's speakers are under the screen.


Xraffle: I don't have a 2082 but maybe someone could help you if you supplied more details. Is the flickering you mentioned while watching movies or playing games or what?


From all I have read in this forum, it seems that the power supplies on Samsung CRTs may be under-built (as if they could benefit, say, from a large capacitor in there to smooth out the voltage). I don't have the expertise to open the cabinet & install one; I may just try getting an external inline voltage regulator to compensate for the need for clean power).


Frankly, from what I have read of others' experiences with the Slimfits, I'm not sure that I would buy one, and I consider myself lucky that I have not encountered these freaky problems with humming & dimming & blotches that a bunch of people have complained about.


----------



## xraffle

Ambam, thank you very much for helping me with my problem. Let me try to explain the flickering in better detail. The flickering is basically a very slight flashing that occurs mainly when a scene cuts from a bright picture to a darker one. It's kind of like some slight unsteadiness in the picture. The kind you see in old, classic movies. The flickering is more pronounced when watching HD channels and watching DVDs in Component mode. There is still flickering when watching in Composite mode, but it's not as bad.


What's weird is that I haven't experienced any of the common problems on my Slimfit TV that people have mentioned like humming, dimming & blotches. The flickering is the only problem I'm experiencing.


Thank you again for your help!! If anyone else knows what the cause of my problem is, I'd appreciate your help.


----------



## xraffle

If nobody here has a TX-T2082, I understand. For those of you who have any kind of Samsung Slimfit TV, is the picture flickering on your TV??


I tried calling Samsung and they want me to lug that TV set over to their repair place, where they'll keep it and return it to me in 2 weeks. I've heard many bad rumors about warranties. I heard they'll just replace your TV set with a refurbished one that will have even more problems. There may not even be any defect on the TV, maybe all TX-T2082's or all Slimfits have that issue. This is why I'm asking for people's help.


For all of you who own a Slimfit, do any of you experience flickering? Also, do any of you know what the cause is and how I can go about fixing it?


----------



## thegame310

Hi all, I have a TXS3082WH and I am looking to use it as a second computer monitor...just mainly to play my games on. However, I set it to 720p (I think 720p, looks better than 1080i) and I set the resolution of my game to 720p, and wide screen it looks great, however...Vertical, looks like junk... the top and the bottom are cut off, so I resized the monitor with the Nvidia control panel...and still the same thing? Any ideas?


----------



## csowle1

Hello. I'm new to the boards. There is a wealth of information here; thank you all for posting.


I purchased the TX-T3093WH last weekend and I've returned it twice finally settling for the display model because it has less horizontal line bowing than the first two new ones I had - such as the ESPN ticker across the bottom of the screen is not a stright line; it is slightly curved. I found multiple ways to change the verticle lines in the service menu (tv off, mute 1, 8, 2, power), but it seems the only horizontal line edit is a complete picture tilt.


Anyway, I still have an issue that I also had on the first two TVs as well. When I go to the Picture menu and choose Dynamic, then change the brightness and change the color to Warm instead of Cool1, this remains constant as long as I leave my TV on. But as soon as I turn it off, it reverts to the normal Dynamic settings (brightness = 45 and color = Cool1). I have gone through the plug and play setup and verified the TV is not in Shop mode. I've also used the service menu and verified it is not in Shop mode but this still happens. Any ideas? Thanks very much!!


----------



## Amiable-Akuma

^^^I believe there is a setting if you press down when in the picture settings menu (or somewhere) - whereby you can turn the "return to default settings" button "on" or "off". I hope you know what I mean. There is a option that you can turn off or on that tells the TV whether you want the TV to revert back to prior settings and I believe it is in the same menu area where the picture controls are.


----------



## Amiable-Akuma

Hey, all - I just got a brand new 2793 and love it. I've got a couple questions:


1. How do I check the firmware and should I consider updating or just think "who cares"?


2. How have you guys decided on which PQ setting to leave it on? I've carefully calibrated the Movie, Dynamic, and Standard settings individually - and man, I can't decide which looks best! They all look great in their own way!


----------



## csowle1

Thank you Amiable-Akuma. I will try to find the "return to default settings" option when I get home.


Also, does anyone know how to get the HDMI black level option to become available? I have tried connecting my HD cable box through both of the HDMI ports and the HDMI black level option is always greyed out.


Tip: Monster 600 Ultra HDMI cables look better than component for my HD cable box from Time Warner.


----------



## Galaxy TV

Hi everyone!! Im new to this forum and as a TV tech I thought that maybe I could give a few pointers as to what some may be experiencing in the Samsung TX-3079 (and up) sets.


First off the loud high pitched "squeal" that youre hearing can be tracked down to the horizontal output stage of the TV set. Theres a coil in this horizontal circuit that if not soldered firmly to the board and potted correctly , it will "sing".... Secondly the bowing and weird geometry problems that youre experiencing "ARE" fixable.


The weird colors in the corners of the screen can be fixed with a manual degaussing coil,, I fixed mine and I couldnt be happier







Just buy a manual degaussing coil, stand back from the set, turn it on and run the coil around the screen and around the sides of the TV screen and back away turning the coil off. To fix the "Squealing" First I pulled the back off of the TV and with a magnifier light and glasses was able to track down the horizontal squeal (after pulling out the "deflection board")

There was a very noticable loose solder connection on the horizontal driver coil. After resoldering that, the "squeal" was gone, and hasnt returned..

I cannot stress enough the point that the screen "bow" at the top bottom or sides are NOT the picture tube..The geometry of the picture CAN be drastically improved by using the TV's built in service mode. Now I dont have a good crosshatch pattern generator, so I downloaded a .jpg of a crosshatch pattern and burned it to DVD to display on the TV screen,using that and the service menu I was able to correct the geometry...I have the service adjustment manual here on my desktop if anyone wants it contact me via email and I'll gladly send it to you.(You'll need pdf to read it) I cannot stress enough , another point. BEFORE you attempt to adjust anything on your set via the service menu take a pic of the original settings, or jot them down first so you'll have something to refer to later in case something goes wrong "( It happens ) I have a fairly decent picture now, without the ringing "Squealing" noise now , and am satisfied with my results.. Thanks for letting me share that with you and I hope it helped... galaxy TV


----------



## xraffle

Wow! I am shocked at how dead this board is. I don't mean to be impatient and sound like a jerk, but the warranty on my TV is not unlimited, so the clock is ticking. If nobody here is able to answer my question, does anybody know any other forum where my question might get answered. Sadly, I think this is the only one.


----------



## Amiable-Akuma

^^^raffle, I haven't experienced what you describe - but I also haven't had much time to watch in general nor have I been on the look-out for what you describe. My set doesn't have any of the other problems either. Just got the Movie mode setting further calibrated and have become shocked at how great the picture looks. I'll report back to you if and when I notice flicker though.


----------



## csowle1

Galaxy TV: Thanks for the guide. I'll check it out.


xraffle: 84 pages is hardly a dead board. I just think no one has an answer. I haven't experience the issue you have either. I recommend acting on that warranty.


Amiable-Akuma: I think I fixed the issue with my screen settings changing back to the default every time I turn the TV off. It was not the Default option on the Picture menu. That only changes things back to default. I changed the "DCC" setting in the service menu from ON to OFF and it seems to have fixed the issue.


I have a service man coming by the house tomorrow to see if there is a way to adjust the horizontal bowing. I will ask about why the HDMI Black Level option is always greyed out. I will also see if any of these answers is in the guide I got from [Galaxy TV] as well.


Thanks


----------



## xraffle

Thank you! So I know that all Simfits don't have that problem. But maybe all TX-T2082's have that problem.


And Samsung's warranty is useless. I called and they want me to lug that heavy 20" set over to their repair place that is miles and miles away. They'll keep the set for 2 weeks and I'll have to drive there again to pick it up and lug it back home. Many people told me that with warranties, they'll just mess up your set even more.


So now I have a different question. For those you have used Samsung's warranty, how good was it? Did it fix your problem?


----------



## csowle1

xraffle, I don't know. I'm using Best Buy's service plan. They sending someone to my house within 3 days. But if it is less than a 27" like yours they require me to bring it in as well.


When I called Samsung earlier they connected me with a local service center that would also come to my house since the TV is 27" or larger, but Samsung didn't know what they were talking about because that service center only does plasmas and LCDs.


So I promptly called Best Buy instead.


----------



## xraffle

Yeah, that's the problem. If the TV is less than 27" like mine, you have to lug it over there. I find that so stupid as 20" is not that small and it's a CRT so it's heavy. That proves what a joke these warranties are. I have a friend who had a TV, not sure what the brand was but it wasn't a Samsung, but he had a problem with the TV while it was under warranty. He had them fix it and they ended up damaging it even more. This is why I'm so hesitant to get it fixed. Boy, did I learn my lesson! Next time, I'm buying a non-Samsung flat LCD. I've never had a problem with a Sony TV. I should've stuck with that brand.


----------



## louie826




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xraffle* /forum/post/12742614
> 
> 
> If nobody here has a TX-T2082, I understand. For those of you who have any kind of Samsung Slimfit TV, is the picture flickering on your TV??
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> For all of you who own a Slimfit, do any of you experience flickering? Also, do any of you know what the cause is and how I can go about fixing it?



The only noticeable flickering on the screen of my 2082 happens in one of these situations:

* HD 16:9 channel in wide view

* anything with very thin lines horizontially

* viewing anything from a PAL source


I never noticed any flickering in transitions between bright and dark scenes, but I do notice a faint rainbow band in the upper part of the screen during some dark scenes.


As for fixing it, it has a 480i screen resolution, so I just assumed the flickering due to the interlaced resolution.

There is an deinterlace option in the hidden system menu somewhere (power off the tv, push menu 1 8 2 power on the remote). Check to see if it's turned on.


----------



## xraffle

Louie, thank your very much for your response. Since you're the only one here with a 2082, you're my only hope for getting help. So I have a few questions:


1) Do you also notice flickering when watching DVDs on the Component mode?

2) If the flickering is normal because of the interlaced resolution, then why didn't my older CRTs flicker?

3) I was able to access the hidden service menu (the real code is mute 1 8 2 power), but I'm not sure what I'm supposed to adjust in order to change the deinterlace option. What do I change? I couldn't find any option that has the word 'deinterlace.'


Thank you in advance!!


----------



## DarkNessBear

Oh god, I f'ed up my TV. I followed some calibration ideas in the "Mute 2 7 1 Power" (whatever it is) menu and now its all distorted and I didn't write down the original settings.


I have the TXR30. 30" can someone please help me get it back to original?!


----------



## xraffle

Wow! You shouldn't have played around with the settings, especially without writing down the original settings first. I wish I can help you but I can't as I don't have a TXR30.


Those hidden service menu are complicated. There are so many things to calibrate, many of which I don't know what they are. This is why I'm asking Louie which of those adjusts the deinterlacer. Since I don't see the word 'deinterlace' anywhere on the menu, there must be some fancy word for it that I don't know.


----------



## csowle1

I think there are a couple of reset options in the service menu. you might try that DarkNessBear


----------



## DarkNessBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csowle1* /forum/post/12783293
> 
> 
> I think there are a couple of reset options in the service menu. you might try that DarkNessBear



I could only find one, and all it does is reset all the TV settings. Not the deflection settings.


Is there another one?










And one more question, I want to upgrade to the Samsung 4671f.

What is a good selling price for the Samsung TX30? I've been selling it at 485. Is that good? Where do you guys sell your tv's when your done?


----------



## xraffle

Ok, after playing around with my 2082 TV set, I finally found out what the cause is. Apparently, I have a backlight problem. I am sure of this because when lowered the contrast to 20, there was no flickering at all. Of course, that contrast is too low for me keep it that way. I just did it as a test and it seems like I ended up with a defective backlight. It's funny. I had this set for 3 months now and it has always flickered from Day 1. I guess it's just a matter of time until backlight stops working completely and then I'll have to buy another set. As for the warranty, I won't bother as my friend had a horrible experiece with those in the past. I just will not buy Samsung anymore.


----------



## turbospeed

crts dont use a backligth , the problem here is the power supply , i wonder if there any way to "upgrade" it , maybe better capacitors or something.


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbospeed* /forum/post/12787123
> 
> 
> crts dont use a backligth , the problem here is the power supply , i wonder if there any way to "upgrade" it , maybe better capacitors or something.



Oh! Do you have the same flickering problem too?


It could be a power supply problem as louie seems to have the same issue. Now, it makes sense. When I lower the contrast to 20, the picture is much darker and uses less power, so there would be no flickering. When I increase the contrast to 80, which is what I use, then it uses more power, causing more flickering.


I just can't believe Samsung would make CRTs that have weak power supplies. My parents' 8 year old Samsung TV is a CRT and doesn't have any weak power supply. I guess Samsung only has this problem with newer CRTs.


Now, another question. Is there anyway to upgrade the power supply?? I know Ambam said something about getting an external inline voltage regulator. I wonder if that would work.


----------



## Amiable-Akuma

Hey, guys - thanks for all your replies and comments. Love my 2793. Bought it mainly because I was sick of SD looking bad on my high-end LCD - but now I find myself using it to watch all content.


This board has solved almost all my questions but I have two final ones remaining:


1. I bought my set brand new. How much should I/everyone consider burn-in to be a problem with these sets? I recognize that Samsung notes it is an issue. But to what extremes should we go to combating it and how? I understand the first 100 hours for a new set are the most important/sensitive. Can I completely relax after that? Currently I haven't even watched a full movie (that displays black bars on the top or side) without stopping several times along the way to turn everything off and let it rest for a bit. Is that too crazy or what? How should I worry about and generally handle the concern of burn-in with this set?


2. I noticed in one or two movies that I watched (mainly Rush Hour 3 on Blu-ray) that at the top of the top "black bar" with the TV displaying 2:40 ratio content - that just under that black bar is like a very thin but noticeable layer of like greenish color or something. It is like a hazy extra border at the very top of the screen or something that can be very distracting if you are looking for it. I don't notice on other movies that much though... - Has anybody seen this kind of thing? Is it an issue or is it nothing? And it could probably just be the transfer of the particular disc, right? Or what?


Thanks...


----------



## prossi

OK. I found out how to get into the service menu, and tweaked a few

things .. but when I was done there was no obvious way to get out.


So I just turned the TV off. The new settings seem to have held

but all of my channel info, and other customization was gone.


Is there a way to get out of service menu without reseting everything?


Is there any documentation for service mode? Most of the parameter

descriptions made sense but a few provided no idea what they were for.


This is a TXS-3082


----------



## csowle1

Well the service man from Best Buy stopped by Friday. I still had the issue with horizontal line bowing - such as the ESPN ticker across the bottom of the screen is not a stright line; it is slightly curved. Also I wanted to ask why the HDMI black level option is never available even though I was connected to my HD cable box and HD DVD player with HDMI cables


The Best Buy visit was a waste of time. First he didn't remember the code to the service menu, then he didn't even know what the options in the service menu did. He just looked around the menus and tried to adjust a few settings to see what they do. I've already been doing that! All he managed to do was reset the line adjustments I had already made so I had to spend an hour to correct everything after he left. when asked about the HDMI black level option, he said my TV probably just didn't have that option available and it was a menu that was used by multiple TVs. While I could see that is a posibility I have my doubts because this TV is the top of the line in its model list and it does have HDMI connections.


What I've determined is that with a tube TV, you just can't get perfectly straight linearity, but you get a good picture and longevity for a lower price. With LCD or plasma, you can get perfect linearity and a lighter weight TV, but picture quality and grey scales are not as good unless you pay several times the amount that you pay for tube and life of the TV may not be as long.




So, does anyone know how to get the HDMI black level option to become available? I have tried connecting my HD cable box and HD DVD player through both of the HDMI ports and the HDMI black level option is always greyed out.


DarkNessBear - Sorry, I'm not sure what the reset options are on your TV, I have the TX-T3093WH


----------



## xraffle

There are still 2 questions that haven't been answered.


1) Is there any way to upgrade the power source of my 2082 CRT TV?

2) Is there any way I can turn off the deinterlacer on the hidden service menu? I already know the code, I just need to know what to adjust.


One of those 2 things is causing the flickering on my TV. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DarkNessBear

Ah, you guys sure there is no reset for the: TX-R3079WH??? Or does anyone have the out of the box specs?


Ugh, I got it to look fine when watching widescreen. But if the camera pans you can see it bubble in the middle. And in 4:3 (shrinks the screen) you can see the sides are messed up.


----------



## louie826




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *prossi* /forum/post/12805164
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to get out of service menu without reseting everything?



No. It doesn't look like there is a way to keep existing settings after going into service mode.











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xraffle* /forum/post/12824967
> 
> 
> 2) Is there any way I can turn off the deinterlacer on the hidden service menu? I already know the code, I just need to know what to adjust.



It's under "Video Adjust 5" in "De Interlace"

0 = on

1 = off


The picture looks much worse with the deinterlacer off in my opinion. It sounds more and more like you have a unique problem.


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *louie826* /forum/post/12831138
> 
> 
> No. It doesn't look like there is a way to keep existing settings after going into service mode.



Yeah, whenever you get out of the service menus, it resets all your calibration settings. So, you have to calibrate the set all over again. Luckily, I remember my settings. It's annoying though. It keeps on setting everything back on 'Dynamic' which is a disgrace. The picture is sooo bright and the colors are terrible.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *louie826* /forum/post/12831138
> 
> 
> It's under "Video Adjust 5" in "De Interlace"
> 
> 0 = on
> 
> 1 = off
> 
> 
> The picture looks much worse with the deinterlacer off in my opinion. It sounds more and more like you have a unique problem.



There is no Video Adjust 5. All I have is Video Adjust 1, Video Adjust 2, Video Adjust 3, Video Adjust DTV, Video Adjust Comp, and Video Adjust Movie. I looked on all of those and there is no "De Interlace" anywhere.


Whether my problem is unique or not, I'm not sure. But you said you experience some flickering on some sources like when watching 16:9 HD channels and I definitely see flickering there. But that same flickering is also present when watching DVDs in Component mode as well. I see a little flickering in the AV source as well, but not as bad.


----------



## ldeboe

Well, as a first post, here goes:


I recently bought a TX-T3093WH. I'm very impressed with it. I find it has a great picture, and I'm happy with CRT. When I purchased it, the unit came in SHOP mode. So, I went in to change it to HOME mode. Shortly thereafter, I saw some lines at the top of the screen. They were very fine, and after 10 min. of the unit being on, they would dissipate. Now, having been in the service menu before, I went in to see if there was anything I could do to fix it. FIRST MISTAKE: I did not write my settings down. I don't know why I didn't. I'm an audio semi-professional, and if I change a dial on an equalizer or change the gain on a preamp, I always make a note of it. For reasons unknown, I did not with the television. SECOND MISTAKE: I could not really make heads or tails from most of the abbreviations, but there was one called LINE CORRECTION. This seemed to be what I was looking for, and I adjusted it. It seemed to do nothing. So then I went back and found the DEFLECTION menu. I adjusted that...


After finding that I had seriously and negatively affected the geometry of my television, I decided to look here. Immediately I read the hundreds of warnings regarding writing your settings down, and that there is no factory reset, as each unit is unique. I read how adjusting the LINE CORRECTION was one of the worst things I could have done. I preceded to feel like an idiot for three days. I got online to read horror stories like mine. I looked at people's settings, and eventually decided that I should not mess with it more than I already have. I don't want to make it worse. So, I decided I will hold of on fixing it until I can get either a service manual (which I'm fully willing to pay for) or have a technician come to calibrate it.


So, does anyone know what I should ask about if calling a service place in regards to fixing the geometry problems on my screen? Does anyone know where I can obtain and/or purchase a service manual? (I did read in a previous post that these may not be available yet.) Last, but not least, is there any comprehensive guide to what the various options in the service menu actually do? I read the post regarding SONY SERVICE CODES, and found that to be rather helpful, although many of the abbreviations are different. I realize that some of this is repeated over and over again here. I just thought that if I never posted this, I would regret it. Furthermore, there may be something I don't know, and someone out there may know of something specific to the TX-T3093WH that could help me. Any help would be appreciated.


Regards,

Leo.


----------



## louie826




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xraffle* /forum/post/12832991
> 
> 
> There is no Video Adjust 5. All I have is Video Adjust 1, Video Adjust 2, Video Adjust 3, Video Adjust DTV, Video Adjust Comp, and Video Adjust Movie. I looked on all of those and there is no "De Interlace" anywhere.



Interesting. Sounds like different firmware for the same TV.


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *louie826* /forum/post/12839626
> 
> 
> Interesting. Sounds like different firmware for the same TV.



Wow! That is interesting. I thought they were all the same.


My problem is indeed "unique" because the flickering is different depending on the source. While there is flickering on 16:9 HD channels, it's still not as pronounced and as frequent as in Component mode. The flickering is the most obvious in Component mode, it is less obvious in HD channels, then gets even less obvious in the AV and TV modes. Why the flickering is worse on some sources, I don't know. That's what makes it so odd. From what I read, a weak power source seems to be the most logical reason. Why I'm the only one who's experiencing this problem is a good question. But since I just discovered that Samsung has different firmwares for the same models, it could be that they installed different power sources as well, which means that some of them have better ones than others.


I've had this TV for 3 months now and the flickering hasn't gotten better nor worse. I guess the best thing to do is for me to ignore it. The only way to fix it is to have a better power source installed or possibly get a voltage regulator, which are both very costly.


----------



## Nicksterr

I got a TX-T3093WH last month for $500 new and am very satisfied watching it with the standard picture mode. HD on this set is better than any LCD I've seen.


I picked up a Panasonic upconvert dvd player yesterday and I'm not sure about a few of the audio settings:

Audio:
*PCM Output: Up to 48kHz or Up to 96kHz?* I can't seem to find this specification in the tv manual, or anywhere for that matter.
*Dolby Digital: Bitstream (default) or PCM

DTS: Bitstream (default) or PCM*


Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nicksterr* /forum/post/12850591
> 
> 
> I got a TX-T3093WH last month for $500 new and am very satisfied watching it with the standard picture mode. HD on this set is better than any LCD I've seen.
> 
> 
> I picked up a Panasonic upconvert dvd player yesterday and I'm not sure about a few of the audio settings:
> 
> Audio:
> *PCM Output: Up to 48kHz or Up to 96kHz?* I can't seem to find this specification in the tv manual, or anywhere for that matter.
> *Dolby Digital: Bitstream (default) or PCM
> 
> DTS: Bitstream (default) or PCM*
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Those setting only apply if your DVD player is hooked up to a home theater system via the coaxial or optical outputs. If your DVD player is hooked up that way, then find out what your home theater system can handle by reading its instruction manual. If it can handle 96khz, then set it to that, but if you're not sure, then set it to 48khz to be on the safe side. Next, find out if it has a Dolby Digital and DTS decoder. If your home theater has those decoders, set them to Bitstream, and if not, then set it to PCM.


Hope that helped!


----------



## Nicksterr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xraffle* /forum/post/12852383
> 
> 
> Those setting only apply if your DVD player is hooked up to a home theater system via the coaxial or optical outputs. If your DVD player is hooked up that way, then find out what your home theater system can handle by reading its instruction manual. If it can handle 96khz, then set it to that, but if you're not sure, then set it to 48khz to be on the safe side. Next, find out if it has a Dolby Digital and DTS decoder. If your home theater has those decoders, set them to Bitstream, and if not, then set it to PCM.
> 
> 
> Hope that helped!



So, specifically, those settings only apply if I'm using a 3rd party audio system? I'm currently using the built-in tv speakers as they work quite well and produce vibrant sound w/the Samsung simulated SRS Surround Sound feature. I haven't been able to find any documentation on the two 10W tv speakers. Currently, the sampling rate is set to 48kHz with dolby digital and dts set to bitstream. Everything sounds great and haven't had and problems...


Thanks for the reply


----------



## Blasst

Nicksterr,


Welcome to AVS.


I'm clearly am not familiar with your setup, but I would highly recommend getting a receiver and speakers to really give you a "home theater" experience.


TV speakers do not represent what you should be hearing.


----------



## Artwood

Does anyone know what ever happened to the legendary waltchan?


----------



## Blasst

Its coming up on 2 years since he showed any activity here on the forums.

Maybe he is using a different member name now?


----------



## BoSoxMole

I think I am WAYYY off here, but I am trying this anyway.


I have a TX-R3079WH and I was bored and pulled out the instruction manual. Anyway, I noticed that I have a ATSC tuner. So doesn't that mean I could just plug in the cable, do a little setting stuff, and get me some HDTV?


I also noticed that when I auto tune the channels, "Signal Strength" is gray. So I can't check that. Why is that?


Or am I way off?


----------



## Blasst

Yes, you can get HDTV over the air.


You'll need to attach an antenna though.


Home Depot sells some inexpensive ones for under $15.


Or you can always try a coat hanger.


----------



## BoSoxMole

I can plug my cable in and get them that way? Or is that what a QAM tuner is for?


I mean, I already get HD thru my cable box. I'm just curious.


----------



## qip

well its happening , the slimfit has started to make a high pitch squeal ,driving me nuts, the picture is fine but the noise is so annoying ...it did go away after long while but comes back...also noticed it did not make the loud pop when turning on ,just makes the squeal.....so for those who have had a tech come over did you guys have it covered under warranty or pay out of your pocket because my warranty was only for 1 year and im way beyond that so im not covered ...how much is this gonna cost me


----------



## Foxhound199

So I rather naively tried to correct a red push problem on my tx-r3079wh by messing with the settings in the service menu, and long story short, really messed up my picture. Can anyone tell me the default video 1 settings?


Also, if anyone has noticed or knows how to correct the weird redness on peoples' faces that appears in inputs through component or hdmi cables, I'd love to hear if anyone has an idea to correct it. Thanks.


----------



## BoSoxMole




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qip* /forum/post/12904862
> 
> 
> well its happening , the slimfit has started to make a high pitch squeal ,driving me nuts, the picture is fine but the noise is so annoying ...it did go away after long while but comes back...also noticed it did not make the loud pop when turning on ,just makes the squeal.....so for those who have had a tech come over did you guys have it covered under warranty or pay out of your pocket because my warranty was only for 1 year and im way beyond that so im not covered ...how much is this gonna cost me



That happened to mine and I just hit it and it stopped.


----------



## miribota

I have a 30" Slimfit 3079. Bought it from CC in April of '06. Luckily I went back and purchased the Protection Plan a few weeks afterwards. I've been having the high pitched noise issues for over a year and I've had it away to be "repaired" several times (with it taking a month on average to repair). So that tells me the service guys have no idea what's going on.


The noise is intermittent, but it has been progressively doing it more often. It gets to the point where we can't even watch the tv since it is so loud and ear piercing. Other times you can hardly hear it. I've seen some of the geometry issues and haven't had any color or banding issues.


For all the reports I've seen and my own experiences... stay away from this TV and all their CRTs. If you want a Samsung, get their LCDs.


CC should be replacing the unit now, we'll see...


----------



## BoSoxMole

As weird as this sounds, I also cleaned it. I just sprayed that dust stuff and the noise went away.


----------



## qip

i cleaned it too and at first i thought it worked cuz the noise went away but soon later it came back....so i decided to remove the back panel off and see if anything was wrong , i saw that some of the adhesive sealer that was gunked on the tube had chipped off and fell on some circuits but it wasnt an issue the noise was still there ,guessing all that loud hard vibrating pop when turniung on tv caused the gunk to shake off ...anyway the noise is bearable now just a light squealing but i know it wont be good in long run


----------



## googleme7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *miribota* /forum/post/12917455
> 
> 
> 
> For all the reports I've seen and my own experiences... stay away from this TV and all their CRTs. If you want a Samsung, get their LCDs.
> 
> 
> CC should be replacing the unit now, we'll see...



Stay away from the 30" models maybe, but the 4:3 models haven't had as many bad reviews. It will be interesting to see what lineup Samsung has for CRT this year. They have already yanked the 30" from their website, like it never existed, even though Best Buy is still peddling it.


----------



## fizzleation

This may be a little random but I was so impressed that I felt it necessary to throw this out there...


I received a finalized test unit of the "Xbox 360 HDMI conversion kit" from mad catz about a month an a half or two months ago. It essentially adds HDMI to older 360s that didn't have the port already.


I plugged in the adapter and plugged the HDMI cable into my samsung 3092 slimfit and turned it on. I could immediately tell the difference. The colors were more crisp, and it seemed like text was more defined.


Now to how this relates to the television (sorry for my tangent....). The geometry issues and lag that i have seen while using the 360 through component were non existent. I thought I may have been tricking my mind into think it was so different, but upon one of my buddies (knows zero about electronics) came over he said "wow, what did you do with your TV??? it seems so clear!".


I am very impressed with this accessory. So what are your thoughts? poor component implementation or the advantage of HDMI's bandwidth?


----------



## Ambam

Well, although this comes too late for some Slimfit owners, I'll say it again (and I cannot claim credit for this advice; I read it in here well before I re-set my 3092 from Shop to Home mode, and I am glad I paid attention & followed the warning):


If you enter the Service Menu, you had better write down all the original settings. *BEFORE* you start trying to improve it.


I have not had this problem with my set, but from what some other folks in here have said, it sounds as if you go jacking around with the settings & it can turn into a nightmare. Kind of like messing with a fussy old-style carburetor: tweak this a little, turn that screw a bit, first thing you know the engine is very unhappy & coughing & chugging. Believe me I have been there, so I'm not trying to be a smart-ass to the folks who have messed up their tvs. You have my sympathy (for what little that is worth), and if I hear of a method to restore your factory settings (and there almost always is, with any device), I will definitely give you a holler.


As to burn-in: The Samsung manuals suggest limiting black-bar (letter-box or black columns) to no more than 15% of total time. So I just hit the picture re-size button to fill the screen, no matter what.


So far (unlike many others' comments here) I have had great results with my set. The only two sources I have used are regular (non-HD) DVDs through a component input and digital off-the-air broadcasts. If the content through the latter is HD (such as NFL games, BCS games, Letterman or Leno, most PBS stuff, NBC Nightly News), the picture quality is stunning.


The lone possible indicator of any trouble (and again, I suspect that this relates directly to the power supply) is that when the picture re-sizes itself (such as when I switch from the end of the lone local news broadcast on the local CBS affiliate in 16:9 HD to the 4:3 SD NBC affiliate before NBC Nightly News begins), there is kind of a big *zap* sound (almost as if something is arcing in there, although there is no flicker and no odor of any sort) when the image jumps from 4:3 to 16:9.


----------



## googleme7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ambam* /forum/post/12932066
> 
> 
> As to burn-in: The Samsung manuals suggest limiting black-bar (letter-box or black columns) to no more than 15% of total time. So I just hit the picture re-size button to fill the screen, no matter what.



What is the point of having the TV then? If your zooming, you are getting worse quality than a 4:3 tv.


Ah, Samsung, your leader in HDTV Market Share 2 years running


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *googleme7* /forum/post/12933522
> 
> 
> What is the point of having the TV then? If your zooming, you are getting worse quality than a 4:3 tv.
> 
> 
> Ah, Samsung, your leader in HDTV Market Share 2 years running



I agree. However, black bars do not burn in the set because there is no image to burn it. What Samsung is claiming is that it would cause uneven aging of the picture tube because the middle part of the screen is showing picture while the top and bottom parts aren't. But, I just bought my Slimfit TXT2082 3 months ago and have been watching letter-box movies 90% of the time. I'm not listening to Samsung's suggestion. I refuse to zoom into the picture and degrade the quality. I have another Sony 27" TV in my house. I've had that TV for ages and I've been watching A LOT of letter-box movies and have not experienced any uneven aging of the picture tube. It's extremely hard for that to happen on CRTs. If they're that sensitive, wait until you get a plasma!!


----------



## sclawis300

I just had my third 30" slimfit serviced and the guy could not fix the bowed picture. He called samsung about the picture and the high pitch buzzing, the engineer said that it is a design flaw and that any new tv that I get will probably have the problem. Anyone have any advice for what I should say to samsung to get them to give me a LCD instead of another POS slimfit.


----------



## scionracing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fizzleation* /forum/post/12931610
> 
> 
> This may be a little random but I was so impressed that I felt it necessary to throw this out there...
> 
> 
> I received a finalized test unit of the "Xbox 360 HDMI conversion kit" from mad catz about a month an a half or two months ago. It essentially adds HDMI to older 360s that didn't have the port already.
> 
> 
> I plugged in the adapter and plugged the HDMI cable into my samsung 3092 slimfit and turned it on. I could immediately tell the difference. The colors were more crisp, and it seemed like text was more defined.
> 
> 
> Now to how this relates to the television (sorry for my tangent....). The geometry issues and lag that i have seen while using the 360 through component were non existent. I thought I may have been tricking my mind into think it was so different, but upon one of my buddies (knows zero about electronics) came over he said "wow, what did you do with your TV??? it seems so clear!".
> 
> 
> I am very impressed with this accessory. So what are your thoughts? poor component implementation or the advantage of HDMI's bandwidth?



This is great to hear! I always wondered if HDMI would look better than component on a CRT. I figured CRT is analog and HDMI is digital so it might do more harm than good. But this is good news. I will buy this conversion kit. What is the return policy on them?


Thanks in advance


----------



## xraffle

I hear A LOT of people complain about "bowed picture" on their Slimfit TV. Now, what exactly is the problem? If your picture is slightly curved, that is normal as ALL CRTs don't have a perfectly straight picture. I have yet to see one. If you want a perfectly straight picture, you'll need to get a flat panel.


----------



## fizzleation




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scionracing* /forum/post/12941062
> 
> 
> This is great to hear! I always wondered if HDMI would look better than component on a CRT. I figured CRT is analog and HDMI is digital so it might do more harm than good. But this is good news. I will buy this conversion kit. What is the return policy on them?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



No problem!! Haha, and why would you assume that I know the return policy of a large retail chain?







It is 30 days I believe... Also, it comes with an HDMI and optical cable. The optical cable looks like they took a piece of string, dipped it in driveway sealer then threw it in the box. An absolute piece of crap. The HDMI cable seems a bit better, and I had no complaints until I used a Monster 1000 series HDMI cable to connect it today... WOW! The colors have more pop, it is brighter and text seems even more crisp! I realize earlier in the thread I talked up the monster power center as fixing discoloration issues on the 3093 (and it still remains the only fix I have tried tat works 100%), and now I'm pushing a $129 (MSRP) cable from monster, but give it a try your self! the cable has 30 days to return it as well. You won't be disapointed! (I am not employed by monster, nor have I ever been or desire to be an employee of monster. I swear!)


----------



## googleme7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xraffle* /forum/post/12939512
> 
> 
> I agree. However, black bars do not burn in the set because there is no image to burn it. What Samsung is claiming is that it would cause uneven aging of the picture tube because the middle part of the screen is showing picture while the top and bottom parts aren't. But, I just bought my Slimfit TXT2082 3 months ago and have been watching letter-box movies 90% of the time. I'm not listening to Samsung's suggestion. I refuse to zoom into the picture and degrade the quality. I have another Sony 27" TV in my house. I've had that TV for ages and I've been watching A LOT of letter-box movies and have not experienced any uneven aging of the picture tube. It's extremely hard for that to happen on CRTs. If they're that sensitive, wait until you get a plasma!!



When I heard that, I did a double take, but then I figured it might be the fact that the TV is this newer slim-fit technology, that is somehow more susceptible to burn-in. I've looked around, but I haven't seen an actual explanation of how they were able to cut down the depth and still maintain the same resolutions. ie, what do they know that countless other CRT makers don't?


All in all, I am eagerly awaiting the summer to see what lineup they have for CRT this year, because they are for all intents and purposes, the last real manufacturer still making HD CRT's, so if they fail, it's pretty much the end of that technology, outside of the 20" SDTV's.


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *googleme7* /forum/post/12942243
> 
> 
> When I heard that, I did a double take, but then I figured it might be the fact that the TV is this newer slim-fit technology, that is somehow more susceptible to burn-in. I've looked around, but I haven't seen an actual explanation of how they were able to cut down the depth and still maintain the same resolutions. ie, what do they know that countless other CRT makers don't?



Good point! I wonder why Samsung is the only company that can make a slim tube. They must have some hidden secret.


What's funny is that the picture on the Slimfit has similar characteristics that an LCD TV has. For example, some of my friends have an LCD HDTV and when contrast and colors are set too high, 'ghosting' problems occur on the picture. That same problem happens on my Slimfit but not on any of my older bulky CRT TV sets. It looks to me like Samsung kind of combined a tube and an LCD flat panel together in some way. That's just my guess.


----------



## googleme7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xraffle* /forum/post/12942440
> 
> 
> Good point! I wonder why Samsung is the only company that can make a slim tube. They must have some hidden secret.
> 
> 
> What's funny is that the picture on the Slimfit has similar characteristics that an LCD TV has. For example, some of my friends have an LCD HDTV and when contrast and colors are set too high, 'ghosting' problems occur on the picture. That same problem happens on my Slimfit but not on any of my older bulky CRT TV sets. It looks to me like Samsung kind of combined a tube and an LCD flat panel together in some way. That's just my guess.



The funny thing about it is, they aren't really giving you much incentive to buy the 4:3 HD models. Everything in HD is 16:9, so Samsung is basically selling an HDTV that you can only watch HD content on for a couple of hours a day. It's downright hilarious. I wish someone would ask Samsung what they expect people to do in a couple of years when everything is in HD.


But, I would love to see a picture of actual burn-in on a Tube from watching too much Letterbox material. I've personally never seen any permanent burn-in on a Tube TV, not even a picture, and I searched the net. The only thing I saw was burn-in on a crt monitor, like an old arcade monitor and I believe those are built differently than CRT TV's.


----------



## evophile




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *googleme7* /forum/post/12943138
> 
> 
> The funny thing about it is, they aren't really giving you much incentive to buy the 4:3 HD models. Everything in HD is 16:9, so Samsung is basically selling an HDTV that you can only watch HD content on for a couple of hours a day. It's downright hilarious. I wish someone would ask Samsung what they expect people to do in a couple of years when everything is in HD.
> 
> 
> But, I would love to see a picture of actual burn-in on a Tube from watching too much Letterbox material. I've personally never seen any permanent burn-in on a Tube TV, not even a picture, and I searched the net. The only thing I saw was burn-in on a crt monitor, like an old arcade monitor and I believe those are built differently than CRT TV's.



I asked this in another thread, but I figured I'd ask you Samsung experts too, regarding burn in.


For some reason my cable stopped receiving a picture and just went black. Before I could deal w/ it I got a call, got distracted and forgot about it.


I thought the TV was off for about 4 hours.


Can this cause any burn in or damage to the set? It was pure black...but I'm not sure if it is the same as letterbox bars because I was still receiving a signal, but nothing was showing up.


Thanks!


----------



## Amiable-Akuma

How do the newer Slimfits look calibrated versus the Super Fine Pitch Sony's? For anyone who knows, please answer.


I have a newer Slimfit and I can't really imagine the picture looking too much better than it already does - especially on an older CRT.


----------



## googleme7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evophile* /forum/post/12958679
> 
> 
> I asked this in another thread, but I figured I'd ask you Samsung experts too, regarding burn in.
> 
> 
> For some reason my cable stopped receiving a picture and just went black. Before I could deal w/ it I got a call, got distracted and forgot about it.
> 
> 
> I thought the TV was off for about 4 hours.
> 
> 
> Can this cause any burn in or damage to the set? It was pure black...but I'm not sure if it is the same as letterbox bars because I was still receiving a signal, but nothing was showing up.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Well, in theory, you didn't hurt your tv, because the screen was completely covered. Supposedly the phosphors age everything they light up (meaning anytime they display something). So, the theory depending on who you listen to is, solid black and solid white bars, logos, etc, will age the phosphors faster than watching a regular full spectrum of color. So, apparently the idea is to "burn-in" the entire screen everytime you watch tv


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Amiable-Akuma* /forum/post/12959895
> 
> 
> How do the newer Slimfits look calibrated versus the Super Fine Pitch Sony's? For anyone who knows, please answer.
> 
> 
> I have a newer Slimfit and I can't really imagine the picture looking too much better than it already does - especially on an older CRT.



No comparison. I don't see where the new Slimfit's PQ is any better than the older models. Comparing it to a Sony SFP is like Mr Rogers vs Mike Tyson. And I mean the 60-year old Mr Rogers vs Tyson in his prime.


----------



## Flyboye2002

Well...my Samshit TV finally died last night. After watching this piece of **** TV for the last few years, I'm actually glad it died. I'm not getting it repaired.....it's going out to the curb tomorrow for the trash pickup. This has been a long learning experience.....DO NOT BUY A SAMSHIT.


----------



## Flyboye2002

Put the TV outside at the curb.....suck up the bad decision and buy something else...That's what I did. Samsung is junk....end of comment!!!


----------



## Flyboye2002

Guys...face it.....I did...we bought a piece of **** TV. Get over it....throw it out and go buy a Sony or something else. I've had Sony and Mitsu TV's all my life (28years) and they all still look good. This is the only TV I've ever bought in my life that was a total piece of ****. It's garbage....and the faster the trash guy picks it up...the happier I'll be....GONE!!!!!


----------



## Flyboye2002

Junk


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flyboye2002* /forum/post/12971846
> 
> 
> Guys...face it.....I did...we bought a piece of **** TV. Get over it....throw it out and go buy a Sony or something else. I've had Sony and Mitsu TV's all my life (28years) and they all still look good. This is the only TV I've ever bought in my life that was a total piece of ****. It's garbage....and the faster the trash guy picks it up...the happier I'll be....GONE!!!!!



Well, I have to agree with you. If you read a lot of my previous posts, you'll see that I complained a lot about flickering on my Slimfit, which is an unusual problem that I've never had with a TV before. From now on, I'm always sticking to Sony, as I have bought A LOT of electronics from them and have not had one problem with them. Whenever I decide to buy a non-Sony electronic, that's when I'm faced with problems. So, from now on, my motto is "Go with Sony or caveat emptor!"


I've had my TV for three months. I wonder how long it'll take before it breaks. From several posts I have read, I heard that these Slimfits have terrible longevity.


Just thought I'd let everyone know this piece of info. I've read that a "good" TV should last no less than 10 years. So, if you have owned a TV that had lasted less than 10 years, then it's probably not a good brand. So far, that has never happened to me, but it'll only be a matter of time before it does, since I was one of the suckers to buy a Slimfit.


----------



## xraffle

Nobody had answered my previous question, so I'd just thought I'd post it again. I know A LOT of people here can answer this as several people have complained about this problem. I hear a lot of people complain about "bowed picture" on their Slimfit TV. Now, what exactly is the problem? If your picture is slightly curved, that is normal as ALL CRTs don't have a perfectly straight picture. I have yet to see one. So, can someone tell me exactly what this "bowed picture" is and why it is such a problem?


I'm just asking because my TV may have one, but I just don't notice it. I do notice a slight curve, but I've noticed it on every CRT I've owned so I figured that the curved picture is normal.


----------



## fizzleation




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xraffle* /forum/post/12973805
> 
> 
> Nobody had answered my previous question, so I'd just thought I'd post it again. I know A LOT of people here can answer this as several people have complained about this problem. I hear a lot of people complain about "bowed picture" on their Slimfit TV. Now, what exactly is the problem? If your picture is slightly curved, that is normal as ALL CRTs don't have a perfectly straight picture. I have yet to see one. So, can someone tell me exactly what this "bowed picture" is and why it is such a problem?
> 
> 
> I'm just asking because my TV may have one, but I just don't notice it. I do notice a slight curve, but I've noticed it on every CRT I've owned so I figured that the curved picture is normal.



First, don't force people into answering your questions. If they aren't answered they aren't, deal with it. But, in all fairness you didn't go on the "BLAH BLAH I HATE SAMSUNG BLAH BLAH BREAK IT BLAH BLAH I NEED TO FEEL IMPORTANT". I hope i don't sound harsh, I just want to make sure no one has unrealistic expectation from people who come here in their free time for entertainment and are not paid.


As far as the bowed picture, I sort of have a feeling you are hitting the nail on the head. If you want a perfectly straight picture, go buy an LCD! They don't cost more just for the sake of costing more.... You aren't crazy, other people are morons... haha.


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fizzleation* /forum/post/12974938
> 
> 
> First, don't force people into answering your questions. If they aren't answered they aren't, deal with it. But, in all fairness you didn't go on the "BLAH BLAH I HATE SAMSUNG BLAH BLAH BREAK IT BLAH BLAH I NEED TO FEEL IMPORTANT". I hope i don't sound harsh, I just want to make sure no one has unrealistic expectation from people who come here in their free time for entertainment and are not paid.
> 
> 
> As far as the bowed picture, I sort of have a feeling you are hitting the nail on the head. If you want a perfectly straight picture, go buy an LCD! They don't cost more just for the sake of costing more.... You aren't crazy, other people are morons... haha.



I was sort of shocked at your tone, but seeing as you're just a new member like me, I'l just ignore it. As you can see, this thread is for discussion of the Slimfit. I felt that bowed picture issue had to be brought up, which is why I just brought it up again. I'm not twisting anyone's arms or anything. If you don't have anything constructive to say, don't post.


And LCDs are rip-offs, FYI. My uncle bought a Sony 32" LCD for $1,100. Boy, oh boy!! I would never spend that kind of money on a TV.


----------



## sclawis300




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xraffle* /forum/post/12973805
> 
> 
> Nobody had answered my previous question, so I'd just thought I'd post it again. I know A LOT of people here can answer this as several people have complained about this problem. I hear a lot of people complain about "bowed picture" on their Slimfit TV. Now, what exactly is the problem? If your picture is slightly curved, that is normal as ALL CRTs don't have a perfectly straight picture. I have yet to see one. So, can someone tell me exactly what this "bowed picture" is and why it is such a problem?
> 
> 
> I'm just asking because my TV may have one, but I just don't notice it. I do notice a slight curve, but I've noticed it on every CRT I've owned so I figured that the curved picture is normal.



a slight curve in the very edges of the picture might be acceptable, but that is not the problem these tvs have. There is a reason they stopped making the 30" widescreen version. It has too many problems. Buzzing and bowing being the main ones that I have seen. I have been through 3 sets and the bowing is just unacceptable. There is no excuse for paying over 500 for a tv that cant produce a straight picture. Mine has a big hump in the bottom, so when you watch the ticker on CNN or ESPN, it goes up in the middle then almost drops out of the picture on the left side. It almost makes me sick if I focus on the words scrolling across the side. It is not something I should deal with. People should not be required to tons of research in order to feel confident that they are buying a tv that will function properly. The fact of the matter is that Samsung tried to push a technology that just does not work, and they are getting burned on it.


----------



## HomeVideoGuy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *googleme7* /forum/post/12942243
> 
> 
> I've looked around, but I haven't seen an actual explanation of how they were able to cut down the depth and still maintain the same resolutions. ie, what do they know that countless other CRT makers don't?




I am no TV technician but knowing what I do know about CRT technology, Samsung obviously did some R&D into modifying the deflection angles of the electron stream hitting the face of the CRT tube. In other words, in order to decrease the depth of a CRT tube of any given size, you must widen the deflection angle of the electron stream. The trick is getting something to work properly. Cutting down the depth of a CRT tube as well as widening it for the widescreen models drastically increases the deflection angle of the given CRT as the electron guns sweep across the phosphor on the face of the tube trying to "paint" the image across the screen.


That is why, in part, that widescreen CRTs have geometry issues; even the highly coveted Sony models. Samsung's Slimfit technology greatly increases the odds of these problems. That, plus it having been reported that Samsung used weak power supplies in these models, would explain the geometry issues, weird colors in the corners of these sets and such. As Ambam suggested, using a power conditioner to supply a weak PS with the cleanest, consistent power possible should help decrease some of these problems. A TV PS has many voltage supplies and would be very difficult to find a replacement PS unless you could track down a Samsung substitute part number PS noted to be better than the one in your set. However, as noted already, it may never be possible to totally eliminate geometry issues on these CRT TVs.


----------



## googleme7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HomeVideoGuy* /forum/post/12991250
> 
> 
> I am no TV technician but knowing what I do know about CRT technology, Samsung obviously did some R&D into modifying the deflection angles of the electron stream hitting the face of the CRT tube. In other words, in order to decrease the depth of a CRT tube of any given size, you must widen the deflection angle of the electron stream. The trick is getting something to work properly. Cutting down the depth of a CRT tube as well as widening it for the widescreen models drastically increases the deflection angle of the given CRT as the electron guns sweep across the phosphor on the face of the tube trying to "paint" the image across the screen.
> 
> 
> That is why, in part, that widescreen CRTs have geometry issues; even the highly coveted Sony models. Samsung's Slimfit technology greatly increases the odds of these problems. That, plus it having been reported that Samsung used weak power supplies in these models, would explain the geometry issues, weird colors in the corners of these sets and such. As Ambam suggested, using a power conditioner to supply a weak PS with the cleanest, consistent power possible should help decrease some of these problems. A TV PS has many voltage supplies and would be very difficult to find a replacement PS unless you could track down a Samsung substitute part number PS noted to be better than the one in your set. However, as noted already, it may never be possible to totally eliminate geometry issues on these CRT TVs.





Thats good information. I actually just read a review prior to the first Slimfit's coming out, and Samsung was calling them CRP (Cathode Ray Panel). I had also read on wikipedia that there are 3 types of CRT, and supposedly one uses a color wheel, I guess like a DLP. So, if they are using a moving wheel, I wonder if that is what the high pitched sounds people are hearing are. Maybe it's like a black & white tube firing onto a color wheel enabling them to space out the stream like you suggested. Weren't the old black & white tube TV's much thinner? Really, didn't the big bulky stuff start showing up with the Trinitron technology? Again, I am just speculating.


----------



## HomeVideoGuy

Hmm...I haven't read Wikipedia offerings on CRT tubes but the only TV's I know of that used a colorwheel were the experimental CBS color TVs of the early 50's that were dropped in favor of RCA's color system that was officially adopted in 1953 as the NTSC TV system. That and modern DLP sets. AFAIK, the Samsung Slimfits are a conventional CRT. I would guess that the high pitched sounds have something to do with the power supplies and their high voltage supply circuits. Just about all TVs. monitors make some noise, most just not perceptible.


I have a collecting of vintage TVs from the 1940's up and many experimental 1930's CRT tubes. They did widen the deflection angle from the 1930's tubes to the 1940's tubes and continue to widen the deflection angle as TV screens grew larger in order to keep the CRT tubes from getting too deep. I don't know that the B&W tubes, in general, were any shallower than color tubes. Samsung just researched and developed a much shallower CRT tube than the average color tube used by other manufacturers.


----------



## HomeVideoGuy

Anyone interested may want to read this Wikipedia entry:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cathode_ray_tube


----------



## xraffle

HomeVideoGuy: Can a weak power supply cause flickering on a TV set?


----------



## googleme7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xraffle* /forum/post/12995824
> 
> 
> HomeVideoGuy: Can a weak power supply cause flickering on a TV set?




A weak power supply can cause just about any problem. I haven't had any experience with it on a TV, but if you are building a computer, everything you add sucks power from the PSU. So for example, if you add a graphics card that calls for 400 Watt minimum PSU, to your PC that only has a 350 Watt, it will probably run, but you might see all kinds of weird ****, like the screen will just go black, framerate drop, stuff like that.


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *googleme7* /forum/post/12996158
> 
> 
> A weak power supply can cause just about any problem. I haven't had any experience with it on a TV, but if you are building a computer, everything you add sucks power from the PSU. So for example, if you add a graphics card that calls for 400 Watt minimum PSU, to your PC that only has a 350 Watt, it will probably run, but you might see all kinds of weird ****, like the screen will just go black, framerate drop, stuff like that.



Thanks. The reason I was asking is because about a month ago, I mentioned that I was experiencing some flickering on my TV set. Some people are speculating that the cause could possibly be a weak power supply. I'm wondering whether getting a power conditioner would help solve the problem. I checked online for one and they cost around $50. I really don't want to spend that kind of money unless I know for certain that it will solve my problem.


----------



## HomeVideoGuy

xraffle - I saw your posts and it seems possible to me that it is having problems supplying enough voltage to the picture tube to display the raster. Ambam posted that a power conditioner helped with the weird colors in the corners. But I really could not say a power conditioner would definitely solve your problem. It would definitely supply the PS a more consistent current of electricity than straight city power, but since you are the only one posting about a flickering screen, you may be experiencing problems elsewhere. If you try it, buy one from a store with a return policy. Otherwise, I would at least get a service tech to take a look at your set.


----------



## Ambam

Xraffle & HomeVidGuy,


I have a very strong hunch that the crucial part of "clean power" for our tvs is constant voltage.


You won't see any improvement with a simple back-up supply (that is, one with only a battery that you'd buy for your computer to avoid losing data during a power outage). The models most places sell that feature voltage regulation (often called AVR or something like that) also have a battery--which you don't really need--but are a step up from battery-only models. Back-up only starts at about $45; plus AVR is generally $80 or so & up.


I'm no hypergeek, but I'm guessing that almost any technician proficient in basic electronic assembly would be able to rig a unit with massive inline capacitors to eliminate any sub-optimal non-uniform electricity for devices as sensitive to dirty power as these Slimfits seem to be. Anybody out there have any schematics to share?


I'll try to get back with specifics on the models & vendors, but unless you are keen on keeping the tv going during a power outage, you can get a simple voltage regulator (no battery backup) for around $45. I've seen voltage-reg-only units online, but not on anybody's shelves.


Also, I cannot attest to voltage regulators solving the problem of weird color splotches in the corners; if I gave anyone that impression, I apologize for it. I became interested in voltage regulation for my tv set because when I turn on lights or a 4-speed ceiling fan I have on the same circuit, if it ain't really quick the variance in voltage causes momentary square-fragment artifacts in the off-the-air image. Curiously, that doesn't seem to be a factor playing DVDs.


----------



## HomeVideoGuy

I am sorry, Ambam, for misquoting you. It was actually fizzleation that posted positive results with using a power conditioner:



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fizzleation* /forum/post/12176296
> 
> 
> Ok, new owner of a txt-3093, but I'm not asking for help. Instead, I have some advice.
> 
> When I brought the set home, I immediately plugged the power cord straight into the wall and I connected my coax straight from the source to the jack on the tv. I immediatly noticed the infamous purple splotches in the lower corners of the screen. I then thought I would attempt running the power and coax through my Monster powercenter HTS 2000 powerstrip. I turned the set on and believe it or not, THE SPLOTCHES WERE GONE! I have tried HD and SD channels, DVDs, XBOX 360 through HDMI and Component. All of the components touching connected to the tv in any way are plugged into the powercenter (even the ethernet going to the 360... excessive I know but I really want this tv to work...). After 3 days of trying to get bowing or splotches, I can't do it. Maybe this is luck, coincidence or solving only a problem with my set and not the great majority, but I thought I would share. Best of luck to all of you and thanks for your help in the past!


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HomeVideoGuy* /forum/post/12998159
> 
> 
> but since you are the only one posting about a flickering screen, you may be experiencing problems elsewhere.



When I described the flickering a month ago, I mentioned that it was just a slight unsteadiness in the picture. If you're not a perfectionist like me, you probably won't even notice it. However, it doesn't seem like many people here even have a TX-T2082. Only one person does, which is Louie, and he says he sees some flickering on some HD channels and PAL sources. So, since he experiences at least some flickering on his 2082 TV as well, this problem could be present on every one of these models.


I ordered this TV online. I haven't actually seen this TV in the store, so I can't check it there. I think this TV is already obsolete, so I can't buy another one to check it out. Even if I could, the hassle is too much. The TV is too heavy to lug back and forth. As for getting a service tech, they're expensive. I might as well just use that money to a buy another TV.


Anyway, thanks for your help. I appreciate it!!


----------



## sclawis300

Samsung called me back and said that since my tv could not be repaired that they would exchange it for a 32" LCD for $450. This repair is in warranty, but they said I am out of warranty for an exchange. What kind of bull crap are they trying to pull? has anyone else ever had this happen? I am still waiting back for the executive customer relations management to call me back. It is not my fault that they produce a tv that does not work, then they have the nerve to tell me I have to pay more to get one that does, I dont think so. I will post an update when I hear from Samsung in 3-5 business days (i am not holding my breath).


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sclawis300* /forum/post/13012020
> 
> 
> Samsung called me back and said that since my tv could not be repaired that they would exchange it for a 32" LCD for $450. This repair is in warranty, but they said I am out of warranty for an exchange. What kind of bull crap are they trying to pull? has anyone else ever had this happen? I am still waiting back for the executive customer relations management to call me back. It is not my fault that they produce a tv that does not work, then they have the nerve to tell me I have to pay more to get one that does, I dont think so. I will post an update when I hear from Samsung in 3-5 business days (i am not holding my breath).



I know. Samsung's warranty is a joke. They refuse to come over to my place and look at my set. They said that they don't do home service for a TV less than 27". I find that stupid as my TV is 20" and it's very hard to lug around. Stupid!! After this experience, I vow to never to buy from Samsung again.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sclawis300* /forum/post/13012020
> 
> 
> Samsung called me back and said that since my tv could not be repaired that they would exchange it for a 32" LCD for $450. This repair is in warranty, but they said I am out of warranty for an exchange. What kind of bull crap are they trying to pull? has anyone else ever had this happen? I am still waiting back for the executive customer relations management to call me back. It is not my fault that they produce a tv that does not work, then they have the nerve to tell me I have to pay more to get one that does, I dont think so. I will post an update when I hear from Samsung in 3-5 business days (i am not holding my breath).



The problem is that Samsung isn't making the 30" any more, so they probably don't have one for exchange. If you can negotiate the $450 down a little, that's actually not a bad deal. A 32" Samsung LCD will have pretty solid picture quality and be a heck of a lot more reliable than the Slimfit.


----------



## Amiable-Akuma

Guys, I have just purchased a brand new 3093 that was the last one a local Best Buy had. It's a miracle they had it, it was on clearance but still expensive at about $466.


Noticed Samsung is discontinuing the Slimfits, especially the widescreen models and that they have been essentially removed from all brick & mortar stores (and to a certain extent even the online pages) of Best Buy and Circuit City. It is becoming impossible to find one, even online - so I suggested those interested start hunting now.


Anyway, after being very impressed by a 2793 - I'm going with this and praying for no issues. I had none with the 2793.


I believe/hope that this 3093 can exist as the perfect solution to great viewing of both SD and HD content - while waiting for the latest flat panel technologies to start finally improving things like black levels, motion blur, excess noise/grain at large screen sizes, etc.


Maybe Samsung will come out with a set that is a combination of the LNT-4071 and the LNT-4081 and sells for a decent price by about Xmas '09.


My 3093 is still boxed up for now but I'll report back.


----------



## googleme7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Amiable-Akuma* /forum/post/13020409
> 
> 
> Guys, I have just purchased a brand new 3093 that was the last one a local Best Buy had. It's a miracle they had it, it was on clearance but still expensive at about $466.
> 
> 
> Noticed Samsung is discontinuing the Slimfits, especially the widescreen models and that they have been essentially removed from all brick & mortar stores (and to a certain extent even the online pages) of Best Buy and Circuit City. It is becoming impossible to find one, even online - so I suggested those interested start hunting now.
> 
> 
> Anyway, after being very impressed by a 2793 - I'm going with this and praying for no issues. I had none with the 2793.
> 
> 
> I believe/hope that this 3093 can exist as the perfect solution to great viewing of both SD and HD content - while waiting for the latest flat panel technologies to start finally improving things like black levels, motion blur, excess noise/grain at large screen sizes, etc.
> 
> 
> Maybe Samsung will come out with a set that is a combination of the LNT-4071 and the LNT-4081 and sells for a decent price by about Xmas '09.
> 
> 
> My 3093 is still boxed up for now but I'll report back.






Seriously am I missing something here? Amiable-Akuma you just posted that you acquired a *Sony* 36XS955, arguably one of the best CRT's ever made. Super Fine Picture Tube, 1080i, for $250!!!

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=987136 


At which point you post another thread complaining about SD, and DVD Quality not looking as good as the 36" *Sanyo* that you just gave away:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=988549 


Now, you run out and get a 30" Samsung Slimfit, apparently after reading the countless poor reviews and complaints of these TV's. You not only pay more for it than the 36xs955, but you say you did so because you believe this TV (widescreen mind you) is the best for viewing SD and HD content????


SOMEONE ELSE TELL ME WHAT IS WRONG WITH THIS PICTURE???


----------



## googleme7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/13013193
> 
> 
> The problem is that Samsung isn't making the 30" any more, so they probably don't have one for exchange. If you can negotiate the $450 down a little, that's actually not a bad deal. A 32" Samsung LCD will have pretty solid picture quality and be a heck of a lot more reliable than the Slimfit.



Dude, how is this a good deal?


Best Buy is selling two 32" Samsung LCD's. 1 is $999, and 1 is $899 (on sale right now for $799).


The 30" Slimfit is $550. If they are offering him the $999 LCD, which is what it sounds like, he is paying FULL RETAIL for that LCD ($550 refund towards the $999).


Those TV's go on sale every other week for at least 10% at Best Buy. So, in the long run, he is basically either paying sticker or paying MORE than he could have if he originally wanted the LCD. Even if they come down on the $450, which they won't, he is still getting screwed in this deal.


And I for one hope he doesn't let them get away with this. He should call the Better Business Bureau. What they are doing here is ridiculous. They clearly know they had problems, that is why they mysteriously pulled it from their website. The fact that they offered you a refund off the price of a new TV proves that they are up to know good. They are willing to take a hit on an LCD for a TV that is out of warranty? I don't think so. They don't have to do **** for you. The TV is out of warranty. No, it sounds like they want to keep as many people quiet about this as possible, because if this comes out in the media, they will take a bigtime PR hit because of their status as #1.


You have the word of the repair man right? Everyone who bought one of these TV's should get a check for the full amount if you ask me.


----------



## sclawis300




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *googleme7* /forum/post/13021474
> 
> 
> Dude, how is this a good deal?
> 
> 
> Best Buy is selling two 32" Samsung LCD's. 1 is $999, and 1 is $899 (on sale right now for $799).
> 
> 
> The 30" Slimfit is $550. If they are offering him the $999 LCD, which is what it sounds like, he is paying FULL RETAIL for that LCD ($550 refund towards the $999).
> 
> 
> Those TV's go on sale every other week for at least 10% at Best Buy. So, in the long run, he is basically either paying sticker or paying MORE than he could have if he originally wanted the LCD. Even if they come down on the $450, which they won't, he is still getting screwed in this deal.
> 
> 
> And I for one hope he doesn't let them get away with this. He should call the Better Business Bureau. What they are doing here is ridiculous. They clearly know they had problems, that is why they mysteriously pulled it from their website. The fact that they offered you a refund off the price of a new TV proves that they are up to know good. They are willing to take a hit on an LCD for a TV that is out of warranty? I don't think so. They don't have to do **** for you. The TV is out of warranty. No, it sounds like they want to keep as many people quiet about this as possible, because if this comes out in the media, they will take a bigtime PR hit because of their status as #1.
> 
> 
> You have the word of the repair man right? Everyone who bought one of these TV's should get a check for the full amount if you ask me.



The best part is my tv is IN warranty and they are still trying to make me pay for the new tv. I am still waiting on the call from managment. I will not be paying the $450 and I will be contacting the BBB. What it boils down to is there will either be a free tv on my doorstep by Friday or a check for $667 which would be a full refund of my purchase price. If not, then I will file a law suit and probably seek class action status. I cant wait to read the corporate memos that talk about what a POS this tv and there reasons for pulling it off the production line. IT IS NOT MY FAULT THEY DONT MAKE IT ANYMORE.


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sclawis300* /forum/post/13024071
> 
> 
> The best part is my tv is IN warranty and they are still trying to make me pay for the new tv. I am still waiting on the call from managment. I will not be paying the $450 and I will be contacting the BBB. What it boils down to is there will either be a free tv on my doorstep by Friday or a check for $667 which would be a full refund of my purchase price. If not, then I will file a law suit and probably seek class action status. I cant wait to read the corporate memos that talk about what a POS this tv and there reasons for pulling it off the production line. IT IS NOT MY FAULT THEY DONT MAKE IT ANYMORE.



These warranties are as good as nothing. And this is why I NEVER pay extra for those stupid "extended" warranties. You end up paying extra for it and even though your product may still be in warranty, nothing can be done if it's obsolete. Those extended warranties are just scams so you pay extra.


----------



## sclawis300




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xraffle* /forum/post/13024895
> 
> 
> These warranties are as good as nothing. And this is why I NEVER pay extra for those stupid "extended" warranties. You end up paying extra for it and even though your product may still be in warranty, nothing can be done if it's obsolete. Those extended warranties are just scams so you pay extra.



I would like to note that I did not pay for the warranty. I agree with you on that one. The only warranty worth purchasing is with Apple. I just had a repair done with them and they sent me a survey and asked how their service compared with others. I told them it was like comparing Apple to oranges.


----------



## Amiable-Akuma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *googleme7* /forum/post/13021187
> 
> 
> Seriously am I missing something here? Amiable-Akuma you just posted that you acquired a *Sony* 36XS955, arguably one of the best CRT's ever made. Super Fine Picture Tube, 1080i, for $250!!!
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=987136
> 
> 
> At which point you post another thread complaining about SD, and DVD Quality not looking as good as the 36" *Sanyo* that you just gave away:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=988549
> 
> 
> Now, you run out and get a 30" Samsung Slimfit, apparently after reading the countless poor reviews and complaints of these TV's. You not only pay more for it than the 36xs955, but you say you did so because you believe this TV (widescreen mind you) is the best for viewing SD and HD content????
> 
> 
> SOMEONE ELSE TELL ME WHAT IS WRONG WITH THIS PICTURE???



LOL, yeah - sorry, its a long story but it makes sense why I have reached this conclusion/point. I'll explain later, when I get off work.


----------



## hakunamutata

I know this topic has been covered, but has anyone figured a way to have the audio that is fed from my DVD player through the HDMI, be sent out the optical output connection to my audio receiver ?

Grateful for any assistance.


----------



## sclawis300

Since I have still not heard back from the Management department of the executive customer relations department, I sent an email to the public relations department informing them that if I dont hear back from someone by friday that I will be filing a complaint with the BBB. For some reason I get the feeling that the only thing that is going to get there attention is the copy of the complaint that I will be filing in Federal Court next week if they have not either refunded my money or given me the exchange for free.


----------



## fizzleation

sorry to interrupt the "when in doubt sue" discussion, but I just had a quick question.

I know that the picture can be quite sub par when connecting a PC to a CRT television, but I sort of want to try anyway. If I connect my 7800GT using a DVI to HDMI adapter, would I get a decent picture on my slimfit? If not, I am looking for a new video card anyway and might consider a card with HDMI out. Would this lead to a better picture as opposed to using a DVI-HDMI adapter? (I do realize that it will always be a better picture if you don't use more connectors, but would it be significantly better for any other reason?)


Thanks for your suggestions!


Commence legal discussion.


----------



## mantiz

Just bought a 3093 last night at sears $369.00 to relace my old 19" sanyo in my bedroom. I noticed that the picture clarity is slightly better and cleaner when using HDMI over component anyone else notice the difference?


----------



## googleme7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fizzleation* /forum/post/13058173
> 
> 
> sorry to interrupt the "when in doubt sue" discussion, but I just had a quick question.
> 
> I know that the picture can be quite sub par when connecting a PC to a CRT television, but I sort of want to try anyway. If I connect my 7800GT using a DVI to HDMI adapter, would I get a decent picture on my slimfit? If not, I am looking for a new video card anyway and might consider a card with HDMI out. Would this lead to a better picture as opposed to using a DVI-HDMI adapter? (I do realize that it will always be a better picture if you don't use more connectors, but would it be significantly better for any other reason?)
> 
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions!
> 
> 
> Commence legal discussion.




I guess it depends on what you are displaying. If you are talking about video games, I would assume they would look no different on a CRT than an XBOX or Playstation would look on a CRT. I can't imagine why high-def video wouldn't look good as well. I also don't think the DVI-to-HDMI Adapter is going to interfere much with the picture as they are both high bandwidth cables. Not like going Composite to S-Video or something like that.


----------



## googleme7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantiz* /forum/post/13064224
> 
> 
> Just bought a 3093 last night at sears $369.00 to relace my old 19" sanyo in my bedroom. I noticed that the picture clarity is slightly better and cleaner when using HDMI over component anyone else notice the difference?



That is the reason they came out with DVI and HDMI. There is no compression through those cables.


----------



## Acerod24

I got my TXR3079 a little over 2 years ago, and during that time it has been plagued with problems, like the edges on the side being blurry, getting purple colored spots on the corners and also flickering from time to time. I put up with it because it wasn't that frequent.


Recently something happened to the screen, it happen while I was playing my 360, when I notice that I couldn't see the HUD on the game I went to see what's up, the screen as it turned out zoomed in, now this isn't a normal zoomed it also zoomed in the menu of the TV, which is cut of so I can't even see anything, It's like it's just a complete zoom of the screen in general and the setting don't fix it and also the color looks faded like the brightness has been bumped up, also there are 2 rainbow colored lines going down the screen and the pictures around there is brighter and also the image curves there. Now I tried turning it off for a while and removing anything that looks like metal and it still has that problem, has anyone seen anything like this?


----------



## fizzleation




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *googleme7* /forum/post/13065990
> 
> 
> I guess it depends on what you are displaying. If you are talking about video games, I would assume they would look no different on a CRT than an XBOX or Playstation would look on a CRT. I can't imagine why high-def video wouldn't look good as well. I also don't think the DVI-to-HDMI Adapter is going to interfere much with the picture as they are both high bandwidth cables. Not like going Composite to S-Video or something like that.



Wow you are quick and thanks for the great explaination! it makes sense now... I have tried connecting a PC to a CRT before using s-video and it looked horrible. But since DVI or hdmi would be all digital and high bandwidth, i'm sure It would look significantly better (Now I feel like a moron for that question...). I think once I finish upgrading my current HTPC I will give it a whirl. I'm going to put a Blu-ray/HD-DVD combo drive in as well as an AMD phenom, and 2 TBs of hdd space. So sexy....

Thanks again!


----------



## mantiz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *googleme7* /forum/post/13066013
> 
> 
> That is the reason they came out with DVI and HDMI. There is no compression through those cables.




I realize this but some prefer component over HDMI due to a better picture on certain sets.


----------



## fizzleation




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mantiz* /forum/post/13066925
> 
> 
> I realize this but some prefer component over HDMI due to a better picture on certain sets.



I know in the early days of HDMI the iplimentation of the inputs on tv's wasn't very standardized, therefore it often sucked. But I haven't talked to anyone who has purchased in the last 3 or 4 years that doesn't think HDMI is significantly better.

When I purchased the madcatz xbox 360 HDMI conversion kit for my system it was really impressive. One of my friends thought I had cleaned the screen since the last time we had used the xbox... haha.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fizzleation* /forum/post/13058173
> 
> 
> sorry to interrupt the "when in doubt sue" discussion, but I just had a quick question.
> 
> I know that the picture can be quite sub par when connecting a PC to a CRT television, but I sort of want to try anyway. If I connect my 7800GT using a DVI to HDMI adapter, would I get a decent picture on my slimfit? If not, I am looking for a new video card anyway and might consider a card with HDMI out. Would this lead to a better picture as opposed to using a DVI-HDMI adapter? (I do realize that it will always be a better picture if you don't use more connectors, but would it be significantly better for any other reason?)
> 
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions!
> 
> 
> Commence legal discussion.



The Slimfit is one of the worst choices for HTPC, unfortunately. Horizontal resolution is very low, and muddy at the edges. You'll have a hard time reading text in windows. If you keep Windows in 4:3 (manageable in your NVidia settings), text will be legible, but just barely.


----------



## merggarvey

I have a Samsung SlimFit HDTV 27" (TXS2782). I rarely listen to the TV with any significant volume whatsoever (maybe going up as high as 25 when watching a movie, but often watching at 10-15). After all, almost all my TV watching is at night when the kids are sleeping.


Despite that, I have noticed lately that the speakers sound almost like they are blown. Whenever there are low notes (or even mids for that matter) there seems to be a distinct "buzz" sound to it, almost like the source is overmodulated. I have tried this watching DirecTV as well as watching DVDs, the sound is the same.


This makes it irritating to watch TV to say the least, and makes dialog harder to understand. Has anyone else had this problem? Could it be a setting in on the TV? And if it is in fact blown speakers, where/how do I go about replacing the speakers? I'm pretty competent technically, so replacing the speakers myself is a possibility if it's not ridiculously difficult.


Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## googleme7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *merggarvey* /forum/post/13072970
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung SlimFit HDTV 27" (TXS2782). I rarely listen to the TV with any significant volume whatsoever (maybe going up as high as 25 when watching a movie, but often watching at 10-15). After all, almost all my TV watching is at night when the kids are sleeping.
> 
> 
> Despite that, I have noticed lately that the speakers sound almost like they are blown. Whenever there are low notes (or even mids for that matter) there seems to be a distinct "buzz" sound to it, almost like the source is overmodulated. I have tried this watching DirecTV as well as watching DVDs, the sound is the same.
> 
> 
> This makes it irritating to watch TV to say the least, and makes dialog harder to understand. Has anyone else had this problem? Could it be a setting in on the TV? And if it is in fact blown speakers, where/how do I go about replacing the speakers? I'm pretty competent technically, so replacing the speakers myself is a possibility if it's not ridiculously difficult.
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.





Don't ever attempt to fix anything inside a CRT TV, I don't care how competent you are. You touch the wrong thing and you are most likely gone from this world, that is all I will say about that. Even if it hasn't been plugged in for a long time, it still holds a charge.


Fortunately, your problem is easily solved. Be smart. Go and get a receiver and speakers. Since you only watch with the TV's speakers anyway, you could probably get some cheapo home theater system from Wal-Mart that would cost far less than the repair job it's going to take to fix that TV and you would have a center channel so you could hear the dialog better.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *merggarvey* /forum/post/13072970
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung SlimFit HDTV 27" (TXS2782). I rarely listen to the TV with any significant volume whatsoever (maybe going up as high as 25 when watching a movie, but often watching at 10-15). After all, almost all my TV watching is at night when the kids are sleeping.
> 
> 
> Despite that, I have noticed lately that the speakers sound almost like they are blown. Whenever there are low notes (or even mids for that matter) there seems to be a distinct "buzz" sound to it, almost like the source is overmodulated. I have tried this watching DirecTV as well as watching DVDs, the sound is the same.
> 
> 
> This makes it irritating to watch TV to say the least, and makes dialog harder to understand. Has anyone else had this problem? Could it be a setting in on the TV? And if it is in fact blown speakers, where/how do I go about replacing the speakers? I'm pretty competent technically, so replacing the speakers myself is a possibility if it's not ridiculously difficult.
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Do some searches in this thread history, because I'm almost certain other people have complained of this. I'm sorry, I forget the cause of the problem...I'm tempted to say power supply interference...might be remembering incorrectly.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *googleme7* /forum/post/13073874
> 
> 
> Don't ever attempt to fix anything inside a CRT TV, I don't care how competent you are...



Yes, that's great advice as usual. Regardless of how compentent you are, and that goes for you techs out there too, just stop working on CRT TVs.


----------



## sclawis300

Samsung called me back today, and they are waiving the "out of warranty" replacement fee. Give me a break Samsung, you try to make it sound like you are doing me a favor. Anyway, they are sending me a LN-T3242H which is retailing at best buy for 809.99. Considering I paid 660 for my 30 slim fit almost a year and a half ago I am pleased. However, it is safe to say when I purchase my next tv (or anything electronic) it will not be a Samsung.


----------



## Flyboye2002

I'm glad my SlimJim Samshit died a few weeks ago. Although I don't like wasting money, buying this TV was probably the biggest waste of money I ever spent.


I ended up buying a Sony 32" LCD...the picture is awesome...no geometry problems, no transformer buzz, NO HASSLES! I actually got it from a NYC Internet site for $849...which is cheaper than I originally paid for the Samshit 2 years ago locally from Woofer!


I should have done more research before I got this piece of crap...Buyer Beware!!


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sclawis300* /forum/post/13080926
> 
> 
> Samsung called me back today, and they are waiving the "out of warranty" replacement fee. Give me a break Samsung, you try to make it sound like you are doing me a favor. Anyway, they are sending me a LN-T3242H which is retailing at best buy for 809.99. Considering I paid 660 for my 30 slim fit almost a year and a half ago I am pleased. However, it is safe to say when I purchase my next tv (or anything electronic) it will not be a Samsung.



That rocks! While I know you're pretty frosted over the Slimfit experience, understand that it's one of the worst products in Samsung's lineup. The vast majority of their electronics are of good quality; they make great LCDs as you can see. And they made good CRTs with the exception of the Slimfit line. You did exceptionally well with the replacement deal. Most manufacturers only give you a prorated (partial) trade value on your used equipment. Whether or not that's fair I'm not arguing, just saying to get a replacement valued _higher_ than the original's retail...you made out very well indeed. Happy TVing.


----------



## fizzleation




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *merggarvey* /forum/post/13072970
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung SlimFit HDTV 27" (TXS2782). I rarely listen to the TV with any significant volume whatsoever (maybe going up as high as 25 when watching a movie, but often watching at 10-15). After all, almost all my TV watching is at night when the kids are sleeping.
> 
> 
> Despite that, I have noticed lately that the speakers sound almost like they are blown. Whenever there are low notes (or even mids for that matter) there seems to be a distinct "buzz" sound to it, almost like the source is overmodulated. I have tried this watching DirecTV as well as watching DVDs, the sound is the same.
> 
> 
> This makes it irritating to watch TV to say the least, and makes dialog harder to understand. Has anyone else had this problem? Could it be a setting in on the TV? And if it is in fact blown speakers, where/how do I go about replacing the speakers? I'm pretty competent technically, so replacing the speakers myself is a possibility if it's not ridiculously difficult.
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.



It seems like the only suggestion that has actually worked it was one i suggested 5 or 6 pages back. I was messaged by a few members that said it worked wonders.


When I first plugged my TV in, I plugged it straight into the wall. I immediately noticed the buzzing from the speakers and purple-ish splotches in the corners. I decided before I boxed it up, I would try plugging everything into my monster powercenter. It looked better once the power was plugged in but there was still a very slight hissing from the speakers when watching tv or using my 360. I tried plugging EVERYTHING into the powercenter. That means power, coaxial, and even the ethernet to my xbox 360. After doing this, there was zero splotching, no terrible, migraine triggering squeal coming from the speakers and the picture looked significantly better. I also have to split my coax at the wall, so I tried a monster 2 GHZ splitter and a 900mhz splitter I found somewhere in my basement. With the 900mhz the picture looked "acceptable" but the internet was rather slow. With the 2ghz the picture looked a lot better and I gained 1.8 mb/sec on speedtest.


I say it everytime but I will say it again, I realize I sound like a monster sales rep, but their stuff has always been great for me. And when you can see a noticeable difference it makes it worth the money.


So in summary: Buy a monster powercenter, and CONNECT EVERY CABLE IN YOUR SYSTEM TO IT. I would also suggest the monster video cables, especially their HDMI M series cables. They are incredible.


Good luck!

Samuel


----------



## fizzleation




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/13068681
> 
> 
> The Slimfit is one of the worst choices for HTPC, unfortunately. Horizontal resolution is very low, and muddy at the edges. You'll have a hard time reading text in windows. If you keep Windows in 4:3 (manageable in your NVidia settings), text will be legible, but just barely.



Actually, when I connected my pc through DVI (using a dvi to hdmi adapter) it looked really good. Text looks suprisingly acceptable (I'm really not using it for writing papers or spreadsheets, if I was this would be difficult after a while). For web browsing, and desktop apps it works quite well. At first the picture was terrible, but i just had to mess around in the nvidia control panel for 10 minutes or so until it looked good. Call of Duty 4 looks great, as does video.


Thanks for the words of caution though. Also I appreciate that you don't give into random attacks and unreasonable demands of a company (i.e. give me an lcd that is twice the price of my crt, or else I will start crying and say I will sue you! Even though we both know that none of those inbreds have the balls, financial means or brain cell count to do anything). Your civility and effort to make the slimfit experience better for all us owners as opposed to pointless pissing and moans rants is an example I wish more would follow.


Regards,

Samuel


----------



## Foxhound199

Does anyone have this tv connected to a PS3, or any other source connected through HDMI or component cables? I am getting really agitating posterization every time I use these connections. Faces (especially in low lighting) have terrible blotchy skin tone, and the overall picture simply looks fake. I'm curious if this is a general problem with this type of set, or if there is something particularly wrong with my tv set. If anyone has this setup, and has gotten satisfactory picture results, I'd appreciate any information as to how. Thanks.


----------



## krisgoforth

I have the TXT3093 and recently the chassis went out on the TV and Samsung had to send out a repair guy to fix the TV. It is fixed now but ever since the chassis was replaced in the TV, the geometry is terribly off. It was great when it came out of the box but now it sucks and I am having the same issue that almost EVERY OTHER PERSON has complained about. I have a repair ticket filed with Samsung to send out the repair guy again but I don't have alot of faith in him. I found the Service Code on here and messed with the deflection settings some and it looks better but isn't perfect. Can anyone post what their settings are for Deflection and DHC 1 and DHC 2 (I think that is the other two after deflection.) I am confident that I can fix it but I just need to know what these were at out of the box. Thanks for any feedback or help in this matter.


----------



## lotusson

I purchased my 3093 when they first came out and thus far no problems. I'm looking to buy an upconverting dvd player and needed some information as to which HDMI cable I should buy. I'm looking on monoprice.com for a cable but I don't know what to choose. I don't know much about HDMI so I want to make sure the cable is compatible with my TV while also not paying a huge price for it. Thanks for any help.


----------



## lotusson

Silly question, but is it better to have the tv plugged into the wall or through a surge protector?


----------



## slepr

After searching in this thread I did not find the answer I was looking for. I have my 2782H hooked up to cable (TimeWarner basic, i.e. no external box) and OTA antenna. When viewing STD def via the cable hookup, the picture fills the screen and does the expected distortions when switching between std, zoom1 and 2 and 16:9. When I switch over to my OTA antenna for Digital Broadcasts my picture is rather small. Info listed for the Digital channel shows 1080i, 16:9, and I set my P.Size to 16:9. The picture when set this way is not 16:9, it is smaller with black bars both above and below (expected) but also on each side (unexpected). Picture is 22" diagonally and measures 17.75" x 13" or 1.365 ratio. The ratio should be 1.78 if it was 16:9.


This was a new in the box set from BB purchased early last year (just found this thread recently







). I only went through standard automatic setup enabling both cable and OTA input and setting all channels.


Is there any scanning adjustment or is this the geometry problem that is mentioned in this thread. I should have more than a 22" diag picture with 16:9 and not have side black bars (2.75" wide).


Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ree21

well i messed up my tv it's a txt2793h. yea i did this before i found this forum. any one have the factory deflection numbers for this tv. i searched but no luck. help please


----------



## sns2015




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slepr* /forum/post/13137808
> 
> 
> After searching in this thread I did not find the answer I was looking for. I have my 2782H hooked up to cable (TimeWarner basic, i.e. no external box) and OTA antenna. When viewing STD def via the cable hookup, the picture fills the screen and does the expected distortions when switching between std, zoom1 and 2 and 16:9. When I switch over to my OTA antenna for Digital Broadcasts my picture is rather small. Info listed for the Digital channel shows 1080i, 16:9, and I set my P.Size to 16:9. The picture when set this way is not 16:9, it is smaller with black bars both above and below (expected) but also on each side (unexpected). Picture is 22" diagonally and measures 17.75" x 13" or 1.365 ratio. The ratio should be 1.78 if it was 16:9.
> 
> 
> This was a new in the box set from BB purchased early last year (just found this thread recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I only went through standard automatic setup enabling both cable and OTA input and setting all channels.
> 
> 
> Is there any scanning adjustment or is this the geometry problem that is mentioned in this thread. I should have more than a 22" diag picture with 16:9 and not have side black bars (2.75" wide).
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.



The reason you're probably getting the black bars on the side is that what you are watching OTA is not actually HD. Most OTA broadcasters send out their signal in the 16:9 HD aspect ratio and so have to pillarbox any 4:3 footage to properly fit that frame. If it was a true HD broadcast, then the full 16:9 image would be filled. It doesn't sound like a problem with the TV itself, but rather the broadcast you are receiving.


A quick Wikipedia search for "pillarbox" will explain this issue further.


----------



## giper

Where can I find a 30" Slim Fit HD TV? My parent's have one and it is perfect for what I need, but BB and CC no longer sell them? Has Samsung stopped producing these TV's?


----------



## slepr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sns2015* /forum/post/13140052
> 
> 
> The reason you're probably getting the black bars on the side is that what you are watching OTA is not actually HD. Most OTA broadcasters send out their signal in the 16:9 HD aspect ratio and so have to pillarbox any 4:3 footage to properly fit that frame. If it was a true HD broadcast, then the full 16:9 image would be filled. It doesn't sound like a problem with the TV itself, but rather the broadcast you are receiving.
> 
> 
> A quick Wikipedia search for "pillarbox" will explain this issue further.




Thank you so much for the response. It just threw me since the channel info said 16:9 and the TV was in 16:9 mode. Just figured it would fill the screen with the proper image ratio with only black bars above and below. It is OTA from the local stations so I guess I am stuck with a much smaller picture for OTA broadcasts. I have Directv coming out next week with an HD setup so that should hopefully solve the problem.


----------



## sclawis300

The tvs are no longer being made. This is because the technology was not sufficient to project the picture over such a wide screen with a short tube. even if you do find one, dont get it (just my two cents).


For those people looking for factory deflection settings, they wont help. The settings are going to be unique to your tv. Other peoples settings will not help you much. Also, write down everything before you change it because it is easy to screw up and it can happen faster than you think.


----------



## krisgoforth

I went to my local Sears store where they are still selling these TVs and went into the Service Menu there. I took pictures of all the settings and sent them from my phone to my email. Got back home and changed my TV settings to those in the TV that I took pictures of at Sears. It is pretty much fixed. There are a few geometry things like the top of the screen is a little off and so is the bottom but I think I can correct those. Just wanted to let people know that it did make it a lot better. If anyone needs the settings, just let me know and I will post them.


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *krisgoforth* /forum/post/13152684
> 
> 
> I went to my local Sears store where they are still selling these TVs and went into the Service Menu there. I took pictures of all the settings and sent them from my phone to my email. Got back home and changed my TV settings to those in the TV that I took pictures of at Sears. It is pretty much fixed. There are a few geometry things like the top of the screen is a little off and so is the bottom but I think I can correct those. Just wanted to let people know that it did make it a lot better. If anyone needs the settings, just let me know and I will post them.



Like sclawis said, each set has its own unique settings, even though they're the same model number. This is why it's important to write down the settings before changing anything.


----------



## awfpack

The crack is on the front just to the left of the power button. It starts very small in the middle of the plastic and has run up to the black part the outlines the screen and it is cracking there as well. I have extended warranty with CC and some rude lady at CC customer relations told me it was just cosmetic and not covered. I went to my CC store and the manager said it may be overheating or some sort of heat issue. Any ideas?

Thanks

Robby


----------



## Ambam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lotusson* /forum/post/13135683
> 
> 
> Silly question, but is it better to have the tv plugged into the wall or through a surge protector?



I bought an APC voltage regulator (which has surge protection, too--but no battery backup) and it has cured the macroblocking I experienced with my 3092. So this might help, since the Slimfits' power supplies seem to be questionable.


Bottom-of-the-line battery backups are not true power conditioners, since they do not have voltage regulation (which is included in more expensive backups).


I got the regulator for less than 50 bucks online through Provantage. Fast delivery, good packaging.


----------



## Ambam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giper* /forum/post/13141332
> 
> 
> Where can I find a 30" Slim Fit HD TV? My parent's have one and it is perfect for what I need, but BB and CC no longer sell them? Has Samsung stopped producing these TV's?



My Slimfit 3092 works great, but if you read through this thread, you'll see that some people despise theirs.


I see them on the shelves at some Best Buys and Sears (the 3093, mostly), but you may have to shop online if you really want a 3092. It looks as if their production has been discontinued, so they're probably mostly in warehouses now.


----------



## sclawis300

I just had my LN-T3242H delivered today and they took away the crap fit. I could not be happier. Not only does it not buzz, but the picture is straight and the screen does not overscan when being used as a monitor with my macbook. AWESOME.


----------



## xraffle

Just have a quick question for all you Slimfit owners. Did any of you have to lower the color down on your TV set? Because on my TX-T2082, the colors were set at 50, which is the default setting, but I found it too high. Not only were the colors way too rich, but there was significant amount of blooming and bleeding in the picture. So I had to lower my color to 35 in Component mode and 43 in AV mode and now it's fine.


Anyone else had that problem? I was just curious as people told me that the richer the color, the better it is. While I do agree that rich color is nice, too rich can be bad as well.


----------



## scionracing

The angle of the picture on my TV is slightly off and bugging me. Does anyone know of the proper setting to adjust TILT in the SERVICE MENU, not the standard menu? It will only allow me to go to 7,-7 in the standard menu and it is not enough.


If there is not a TILT option in the service menu, then this was a huge oversight by Samsung since the electron gun is so easily repositioned.


----------



## Ambam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xraffle* /forum/post/13186831
> 
> 
> Just have a quick question for all you Slimfit owners. Did any of you have to lower the color down on your TV set? Because on my TX-T2082, the colors were set at 50, which is the default setting, but I found it too high. Not only were the colors way too rich, but there was significant amount of blooming and bleeding in the picture. So I had to lower my color to 35 in Component mode and 43 in AV mode and now it's fine.
> 
> 
> Anyone else had that problem? I was just curious as people told me that the richer the color, the better it is. While I do agree that rich color is nice, too rich can be bad as well.



I adjusted my settings, too. I think that in the Picture menu, I've got mine at 92/82/72 for the top 3, and a click or two toward green from red. My set came from the store with the top one at 100.


It's hard to find an OTA test pattern, but when I saw one on my set, it looked to be spot-on. The small bars ranging from black to gray are subtle but important indicators.


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ambam* /forum/post/13194292
> 
> 
> I adjusted my settings, too. I think that in the Picture menu, I've got mine at 92/82/72 for the top 3, and a click or two toward green from red. My set came from the store with the top one at 100.
> 
> 
> It's hard to find an OTA test pattern, but when I saw one on my set, it looked to be spot-on. The small bars ranging from black to gray are subtle but important indicators.



Thanks. I'm glad it's not just me that felt this way. I don't know why the factory settings are like that.


----------



## Ambam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xraffle* /forum/post/13195952
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm glad it's not just me that felt this way. I don't know why the factory settings are like that.



I think that just about everything you'll see in a store is aimed at "Wow" factor.


Back when the stores stocked a lot of CRTs, they had special programming (generally nature scenes or music videos with helicopter shots of landscapes & so forth) piped in that avoided showing any straight lines, because unless the tv set had an Invar mask & good quality-control, lines would wave all over the place (especially toward the edges). I once succeeded in tuning in a station on some of those that had a prison movie with lots of cell blocks, and the grids were rarely rectilinear. That was back when brands like ProScans were plentiful: Pretty packaging but not much in the way of a well-focused image.


They seem to amp up the color in stores because they want to catch your eye. With all the different models & the various distractions there, "more is more" seems to be the rule. How many people actually have the chance to sit down at a store and watch a tv set for a long time in a setting similar to their homes? The quiet & comfortable setups are mostly reserved for those 5000-dollar jobs.


I have noticed that in most showrooms now, CRTs are tough to find at all, and of course those big plasmas & LCDs are impressive because of their sheer size, all right. . .but the resolution is often lousy.


----------



## xraffle

I remember long time ago when we used to buy TVs and they were perfectly calibrated from the factory. Now, when you buy a TV, you have to spend hours trying to get the set to display accurate colors. It's crazy.


----------



## ecreels

I bought this TV a couple months ago and am very pleased with it, except for one thing. When I try to watch HD cable broadcasts, I have to watch it in the TV's 16:9 mode, which is fine, considering the screen is 4:3. The picture looks the way it should look.


Problem is, it never stays this way. After watching a program for exactly half an hour, the TV reverts back to normal mode by itself, resulting in the "squeezed" picture. I can set it into 16:9 mode again easily enough with the P SIZE button, but it's annoying to do it every 30 minutes, particularly if you're watching something long like "Lawrence of Arabia."


Now here's the strange part: If I adjust the settings of my cable box, and I have the TV in the "Normal" mode, the picture is fine in in 480i or 480p. However, when I change the resolution to 720p or 1080i, the picture "squeezes" and I have to use the 16:9 mode in P.Size to get the picture to appear normal.


Bottom line: How can I watch an HD cable broadcast without having to constantly reset the 16:9 mode?


Thanks in advannce.


----------



## xraffle

This is because your TV is in "Shop Mode."


----------



## skyline987

I've had a Samsung TXT3093 since November and ive been dealing with curved edges and color distortion since then. I finally found a decent test picture and loaded it onto a thumbdrive and used my xbox 360 (component 1) to adjust the geometry. My 360 looks fine for the most part after the tv's warmed up for about 15 min but Im still having geometry issues with my Satellite STB on S-Video and my Wii on A/V1. Are the geometry settings for each input independent? also the right side of my screen has a red tint when viewing a white image. does anybody know a setting to adjust this?

Thanks

John


----------



## Defenestrate211

Ahoy hoy all. So I've had the samsung slimfit 3093-WH since September, and it's a pretty good set. I do have some minor discoloration in the top left of the screen, but it goes away after the sets been on for 10 minutes. I get the high pitched whistle now and then, and on the left side of the screen when the black bar is present, I do see a tiny bit of geometry problems. Unnoticable in full 16:9. So overall I guess maybe I got lucky, or don't notice the problems you all have posted. But onto my main reason for posting this.


As almost anyway whose into HD knows, the amount of standard def 4:3 programming outnumbers HD stuff by at least three to one. Which often leaves me switching to 4:3 channels, leaving me with the aforementioned black cropping bars on the side of the screen. If I feel it necessary I use my Samsung or Comcast remote and hit the picture size button to fit the picture to full screen when i switch between HD and non-HD content. My question is, with the 3093, is there anyway to set the TV up so it AUTOMATICALLY senses when programming is 16:9 or not, and will change on its own?


For a while I had given up on this, but then a few pages back I think someone mentioned it. My comcast cable box goes into the first HDMI slot. My buddy has a Sony 34KBR9060 Trinitron (the lucky bastard, got it for 600 bucks) and his set handles this automatically. But me and my Samsung have to do it manually. Any suggestions? Something I'm missing?


One last bit of opinion on the set. As of right now, CRT is the best way to go in terms of HD. I don't think I'm the only one who sees just how awful standard def pictures look on LCD and Plasma. The CRT sets handle it leagues better. And the simple fact that HD programming, while getting better, doesn't come close to making up the majority of broadcasts, makes me wonder how people with LCD and Plasma can DEAL with it. My plan is to wait another year or two, until CRT's are totally out of production, and have an "accident" occur to my set, which is under a 4 year BB warranty, and get it replaced with a nice 32 inch LCD for probably nothing. By this time HD programming will hopefully run the gambit of stuff on TV.


----------



## grimbeaver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Defenestrate211* /forum/post/13363408
> 
> 
> As almost anyway whose into HD knows, the amount of standard def 4:3 programming outnumbers HD stuff by at least three to one. Which often leaves me switching to 4:3 channels, leaving me with the aforementioned black cropping bars on the side of the screen. If I feel it necessary I use my Samsung or Comcast remote and hit the picture size button to fit the picture to full screen when i switch between HD and non-HD content. My question is, with the 3093, is there anyway to set the TV up so it AUTOMATICALLY senses when programming is 16:9 or not, and will change on its own?
> 
> 
> For a while I had given up on this, but then a few pages back I think someone mentioned it. My comcast cable box goes into the first HDMI slot. My buddy has a Sony 34KBR9060 Trinitron (the lucky bastard, got it for 600 bucks) and his set handles this automatically. But me and my Samsung have to do it manually. Any suggestions? Something I'm missing?



If you go into the service menu for the comcast cable box (power off and hit menu right away) and set the "4:3 Override" mode to "stretch" it will automatically stretch all 4:3 to 16:9. That's what I've done.


----------



## IIIunityIII

So the other day I was an idiot and changed the resolution on my Verizon FiOS set top box to 720p. My set top box is connected via an HDMI cable to my HDMI1 port on the back of my TV. All of a sudden I got a "Not Supported Mode" in the middle of my screen, and now I can't get it to go away! Here's what I've tried so far: I reset my set top box back to 1080i (hooked it up w/ component cables and changed it under the component2 setting on my TV), and I also switched the HDMI cable. Now all I get is HD channels. Every thing worked great before I made that stupid mistake. Does anybody have any other ideas on what I can try?? Thanks in advance for all replies.


----------



## usmc3020

i have tx-s3082wh slimfit that stop working no red light or power just a faint ticking sound when i turn it on it is about 13 months old. dose anyone know what may be the problem?


----------



## KoRn

Power supply is dead.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *usmc3020* /forum/post/13382853
> 
> 
> i have tx-s3082wh slimfit that stop working no red light or power just a faint ticking sound when i turn it on it is about 13 months old. dose anyone know what may be the problem?


----------



## scionracing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KoRn* /forum/post/13383891
> 
> 
> Power supply is dead.



So what are your options now if the power supply is dead? Is the TV completely done for or can this be repaired at a reasonable price?


----------



## KoRn

Get a local person to install a new power supply for you. I don't know how much the part would run through Samsung.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scionracing* /forum/post/13386317
> 
> 
> So what are your options now if the power supply is dead? Is the TV completely done for or can this be repaired at a reasonable price?


----------



## xraffle

I would recommend just buy a new set as hiring someone to install a new power supply would cost you just as much.


----------



## Iverson8351

I have had my Samsung TXS-3082WHX now for just over a year and now since yesterday it started to get blurry about 3" from the outside running verticaly with a purple discoloration in the upper R/H and lower L/H corners.

I can't return this or even take it too a tech due to the fact of where I live. Please Help me someone.

I called Samsung and they told me that it was the picture tube. I called a service tech that is was a magnet that was next to my TV. I don't see how that is possible since nothing has changed as to what is next to my TV.

I have read a few of the threads but know one has been able to say what is exactly wrong.

Please give me some ideas.


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *louie826* /forum/post/12774616
> 
> 
> The only noticeable flickering on the screen of my 2082 happens in one of these situations:
> 
> * HD 16:9 channel in wide view
> 
> * anything with very thin lines horizontially
> 
> * viewing anything from a PAL source
> 
> 
> I never noticed any flickering in transitions between bright and dark scenes, but I do notice a faint rainbow band in the upper part of the screen during some dark scenes.
> 
> 
> As for fixing it, it has a 480i screen resolution, so I just assumed the flickering due to the interlaced resolution.
> 
> There is an deinterlace option in the hidden system menu somewhere (power off the tv, push menu 1 8 2 power on the remote). Check to see if it's turned on.



About 2 months ago, I complained about flickering on my TXT2082. The flickering is just some minor unsteadiness in the picture. Now, I hate to bring up a topic that was already discussed long time ago, but I just visited Best Buy today and saw that exact TV on display and the same problem was on that TV too. It was harder to notice because Best Buy is obviously a lot brighter lit than my living room and also, I kind of got used to flickering after owning the set for 5 months now. I had to watch at the store for a while to finally catch the flickering. So, it seems to me that this problem is on every TXT2082. Whether it's a power supply problem, I don't know. But I have no idea why this particular Slimfit model is suffering from this kind of issue.


----------



## ewetherbee

I have a Samsung Slimfit 27", the TXS2782 Model. Could someone please be able to give to the deflection numbers. Had a service guy try to fix it, he never wrote down the defult numbers and now i have an unwatchable television. I know how to access the service menu I would just like to know what the numbers should be at. I know nothing about this and i am in need of great help. Thank You. You can e-mail me the numbers
[email protected]


----------



## sposerina

I was wondering if anybody knew how to disable the speakers on these sets.


I have color distortion problems towards the edges of the screen and after reading some threads linking the problem to improper shielding of the side speakers I thought this might be a possible solution for me.


I'm not too technically knowledgeable about audio hardware but I'm thinking its the magnetic field produced by the speakers thats causing the distortion and if I find a way to cut the power to the speakers the magnetic field will disappear. Please let me know if there any faults in these assumptions


I've already had a Samsung tech out to degauss the screen but after a few days the problem returned. I figure I'm on my own to resolve this issue and I guess if I can't find a way to resolve this issue I'm going to have to buy a degaussing coil myself.


Thanks


----------



## Paeload

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


My 2 year old Samsung TXR3079WHX/XAA just went crazy! Now when I turn on the TV it has no picture and starts with a SUPER BRIGHT line across the middle and then gets bigger and flashes wildly and extremely bright.

What do you think might be the problem?

This never has had any previous problems.


----------



## sposerina




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paeload* /forum/post/13483588
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> My 2 year old Samsung TXR3079WHX/XAA just went crazy!



In my nonprofessional opinion I would say the picture tube is shot


----------



## Paeload

I think you may be right. But I'm no "Pro". So is it just a "paperweight" now? Worth fixing or junk it?

I was suprised to find out after reading numerous "posts" that this unit was not the most reliable TV. I have enjoyed 2+ years without any hassles, and then this. Could it have been a result of being "On" all the time as a result of being shut-off through the DVR (8300HDC)?


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paeload* /forum/post/13492255
> 
> 
> I think you may be right. But I'm no "Pro". So is it just a "paperweight" now? Worth fixing or junk it?
> 
> I was suprised to find out after reading numerous "posts" that this unit was not the most reliable TV. I have enjoyed 2+ years without any hassles, and then this. Could it have been a result of being "On" all the time as a result of being shut-off through the DVR (8300HDC)?



Nah, the problem is that these Slimfits are not made to last. I've heard so many people complain how their Slimfit didn't last long. Unfortunately, I heard these complaints after I bought my TXT2082. So, I'm awaiting the day when my TV would stop working.


----------



## Paeload




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xraffle* /forum/post/13492479
> 
> 
> Nah, the problem is that these Slimfits are not made to last. I've heard so many people complain how their Slimfit didn't last long. Unfortunately, I heard these complaints after I bought my TXT2082. So, I'm awaiting the day when my TV would stop working.



I believe I will be shopping for a new TV this weekend. Any suggestions? I want to keep under 42" and my living room has a lot of windows, so glare can be a problem. DLP? Sony? With so many choices I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## sposerina




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paeload* /forum/post/13492634
> 
> 
> I believe I will be shopping for a new TV this weekend. Any suggestions? I want to keep under 42" and my living room has a lot of windows, so glare can be a problem. DLP? Sony? With so many choices I'm not sure what to do.



I always find it helpful to establish some guidelines before setting out on a big purchase. There are way too many choices out their and without some rules of thumb the choice soon becomes overwhelming. You said you want to keep it under 42", next I would determine a price range. I did a quick search on newegg.com using a price range of 750-1000 and came up with 15 tvs. I found this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16889022068 

for just under $1000 and seems to have gotten a lot of positive reviews


Then make sure to read some reviews (so you don't windup with another slimfitesque tv and go for it. I know this may seem like pretty generic advice but I'm hoping it still might be helpful










Remember if you only want the best then your probably gonna be disappointed


----------



## virtual_rick

I've had this tv for a while now, since November 07 to be exact, overall its a decent tv, but whenever i'm in HDMI either 1 or 2 the left and right sides of the screen are severely blurred, the text within those areas are unreadable, I have a tech coming out sat. to look at it, and its under warranty although the 30 exchange is up, so if they can't fix this will I have the option for an LCD as what was done or would I have to fight them for it?


as in this pic you can see how it starts to clear as it gets toward the center:







and mainly I see this kind of blur while in HDMI i don't notice it so much when watching normal TV.


----------



## solideliquid

My slimfit does the same thing. I can't stand how you can barely read text like in the picture above displaying the PS3 Online Store.


I really want an LCD now.


----------



## virtual_rick

Was afraid someone would say that, i'm guessing thats not fixable, and I don't know if they'll replace it with an LCD since its what i'm gonna guess they're gonna call "normal" for CRT HD tv's like this one.


----------



## gregt777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xraffle* /forum/post/13220954
> 
> 
> I remember long time ago when we used to buy TVs and they were perfectly calibrated from the factory. Now, when you buy a TV, you have to spend hours trying to get the set to display accurate colors. It's crazy.



Yes, things are definitely different today. For most people, to spend 150 - 200.00 for an ISF calibration, after spending 1,000 - 2000.00 on is display, is not in the budget.


----------



## solideliquid

What would you say would provide the better gaming experience? PS3 hooked up via HDMI to 22" LCD (computer) monitor at 720P viewing 2-3 feet away? Or the 30" Samsung slimfit playing PS3 games at 1080i viewing 5-6 feet away?


----------



## virtual_rick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *solideliquid* /forum/post/13553271
> 
> 
> What would you say would provide the better gaming experience? PS3 hooked up via HDMI to 22" LCD (computer) monitor at 720P viewing 2-3 feet away? Or the 30" Samsung slimfit playing PS3 games at 1080i viewing 5-6 feet away?




That image above is on my 30" Samsung, and i'm using HDMI cables as well although i'm on 720P which is better for gaming than 1080i which is better for blu-ray movies, as you can see its blurred on the egdes of the screen on both teh left and right sides, for gaming its not so bad, just when reading text in those areas.


----------



## sposerina




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *virtual_rick* /forum/post/13556496
> 
> 
> That image above is on my 30" Samsung, and i'm using HDMI cables as well although i'm on 720P which is better for gaming than 1080i



I also hate how the resolution drops off towards the edges of the screen but I'm a bit confused by your comment. Are you saying the picture is actually better when you set the output mode to 720p. I thought when you do this the tv has to upscale to 1080i and any type of image conversion is usually bad for quality. Correct me if I'm wrong but the slimfit is a interlaced display so it will never be able to display items in progressive scan regardless of the resolution.


----------



## hoffo

Correct. a 1080i set is only capable of displaying interlaced video with the exception of 480p. So setting your game system to 720p doesn't do anything for you. You'd be better off setting it at 1080i if possible because your set will just upscale to 1080i anyway since no 1080i CRT is capable of displaying a progressive scan 720p image. Also 1080i input is the best quality and highest resolution that a 1080i native set will handle so by sending a 720p signal you are taking a slightly lower resolution and upscaling it to 1080i since the set can't handle 720p directly.


----------



## solideliquid

He is displaying a PS3 there in the picture. Since most games run in 720p, is the Slimfit degrading the PQ by converting from 720p to 1080i?



Also, what's better 30" 1080i SlimFit or 22" 720p LCD computer monitor for PQ?


----------



## hoffo

Yes it would be degrading the picture in the sense that with 720p you have a slightly lower resolution than 1080i so that 720p input is automatically being converted to 1080i. Basically think of it as taking a lower resolution image and enlarging it and you have the basic idea as to the scaling change. As far as which has a better PQ well the 720p native lcd will actually handle the 720p and show it progressively rather than converting to interlaced as the CRT set is doing. I'd say the LCD would look better given the focus issues and other issues the Samsung CRTs seem to have. The CRT should deliver better blacks and better overall contrast though than the LCD. CRT should be better suited to gaming though since it is not prone to motion blurring and response time issues that are common with LCD tech.


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HomeVideoGuy* /forum/post/12998159
> 
> 
> xraffle - I saw your posts and it seems possible to me that it is having problems supplying enough voltage to the picture tube to display the raster. Ambam posted that a power conditioner helped with the weird colors in the corners. But I really could not say a power conditioner would definitely solve your problem. It would definitely supply the PS a more consistent current of electricity than straight city power, but since you are the only one posting about a flickering screen, you may be experiencing problems elsewhere. If you try it, buy one from a store with a return policy. Otherwise, I would at least get a service tech to take a look at your set.



Ok, I know you told this to me two months ago, but I finally bought a power conditioner and it didn't seem to do much good. The flickering is still there. It's really odd and I'm at the point where I just gave up now. If the power conditioner didn't help, then maybe the flickering is not due to a weak power supply. I could indeed be experiencing problems elsewhere. What my issue could be, I don't have a clue. Since only one other person on this site has a TXT2082, I don't think I'll ever find a resolution.


----------



## sposerina




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xraffle* /forum/post/13567248
> 
> 
> Ok, I know you told this to me two months ago, but I finally bought a power conditioner and it didn't seem to do much good.



Sorry I missed your previous posts so maybe your already answered this question but is your TV no longer under warranty? The flickering sounds like an issue THEY SHOULD fix. I've already had my share of difficulties dealing with Samsung so I know where your coming from. I'm at the point where I think we should all take our slimfits and pile them out front of some samsung office and force them to deal with the issue.


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sposerina* /forum/post/13578319
> 
> 
> Sorry I missed your previous posts so maybe your already answered this question but is your TV no longer under warranty? The flickering sounds like an issue THEY SHOULD fix. I've already had my share of difficulties dealing with Samsung so I know where your coming from. I'm at the point where I think we should all take our slimfits and pile them out front of some samsung office and force them to deal with the issue.



It is under warranty, but Samsung wants me to lug that heavy set over to their repair place, where they'll keep the set for two weeks. Then, I'll have to lug it back home. They don't do in home repairs for TV sets less than 27". Sorry, but I refuse to do that. It's a big hassle.


----------



## virtual_rick

so even though when i press info on the remote and it shows 720p its not really progressive because CRTs can't produce progressive scan? isn't that false advertising on their end then since it states the TV supports: 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i? so its either SD or 1080i regardless of the settings?


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *virtual_rick* /forum/post/13579657
> 
> 
> so even though when i press info on the remote and it shows 720p its not really progressive because CRTs can't produce progressive scan? isn't that false advertising on their end then since it states the TV supports: 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i? so its either SD or 1080i regardless of the settings?



No because that display only tells you the input source, not the TV's output.


----------



## hoffo

Well CRT HD sets can accept 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i but they can only really display 480i, 480p and 1080i. 720p is just upscaled to 1080i automatically.


----------



## will1983

I am having the same problem with my slimfit 30" with text on psn store ! nothing is readable (and things is getting worse on both side) tech said that my tube is wrong, my tv will have a new tube soon but i am sceptical about this. Is it possible to get a clear readable text on ps3 with this kind of tv at 1080i or 720p? 720p seem to help but i am suspecting a hi dot pitch on this kind of tv that are unnaceptable.... ITS NOT REAL HDTV ! my father 1080p 42" viewsonic have a 2x better image on blue ray !


----------



## sposerina

I've been wondering:


The dot pitch of these screens should be the same no matter where the measurement is taken on the screen.


I'm well aware that the resolution drops off towards the edges of the display so does that mean that the electron gun is just not hitting as many of the wholes in the plate as the angle increases. If this is a true then I guess this is similar to dead pixels.


----------



## will1983

Is my psn store will be clear and sharp as a normal crt computer screen with a new tube ? anyone can reassure me ? i never seen a sharp text on this tv (computer at 1080i is unreadable too) ive just call samshit and they told me that is supposed to be clear as a crt computer screen


if not i will need to get a new tv ! i want to run my ps3 in 1080i


thanks for the help !


my model is txs-3064w


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *will1983* /forum/post/13588633
> 
> 
> Is my psn store will be clear and sharp as a normal crt computer screen with a new tube ? anyone can reassure me ? i never seen a sharp text on this tv (computer at 1080i is unreadable too) ive just call samshit and they told me that is supposed to be clear as a crt computer screen
> 
> 
> if not i will need to get a new tv ! i want to run my ps3 in 1080i
> 
> 
> thanks for the help !
> 
> 
> my model is txs-3064w



I don't know why they'd say that, the customer service rep must not know any better. Widescreen Slimfits have poor clarity, particularly at the left and right edges. It's due to the nature of the severe angle electron beams. I don't know that replacing the tube will help. They're just not designed for reading text.


----------



## will1983

Text is unreadable enverywere (really unclear in xmb) and worse on side


----------



## solideliquid












Here is my SlimFit showing a webpage on the PS3 Web browser.


----------



## KyoDash

I believe that the TX-S3082 was multi-scan 31-45khz, and could do 480p/720p and 1080i natively, and that the TX-3083 converted everything into 1080i.


The UK version of the 3082 (the 409/419) can do 480p/720p and 1080i native. 720p is displayed as a progressive picture on those sets. The US one I'm not 100% sure, as usually the UK sets can scan at more frequencies than US sets.


A few people have said to me that the 3082 does display 720p progressively, and that the 3083 does not, instead converting it to 1080i. 720p looks more flickery on the 3083 than on the 3082 I'm told. Something to do with the BluJay chip sorting out the geometry issues, easier to only calibrate for one resolution. Hense the choice for 1080i native on the latest model.


----------



## sposerina

I'm thinking I'm just gonna buy my own degaussing coil and degauss the set from time to time to get rid of the color distortion on the sides. Anybody use one before and can attest to how easier they are to use? Their not too expensive so I'm thinking this is my best bet to get a picture without distorted color.


----------



## ObiJ71

I have a Samsung TX-S3082WH


One, where can i get the Lion pattern to align the display?


and second last night while unscrewing the coaxial cable for the HDTV antenna the terminal post brake off from the TV Set, it came off clean.

I thought it was one of those you screw in and was thinking on getting a set of pliers and get the tail part of from the back and screw in a new terminal post but it looks like is part of a module and needs to be either replace or solder back on.


Can anyone tell me the name or number of that part?

My TV set is out of warranty, and never haver any issues with it, last night while reading this forum I found a PDF on how to access the service menu off the TV but can't find the Lion pattern with the numbers on the side to align the picture.



Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## virtual_rick

I'm really disapointed in my SlimFit and once i get some money up ill sell it and get my

40" 1080p lcd tv, but i'm not sure which brand is best, although i am aware of what to look for in terms of contrast ratio and refresh speeds. Seems the blurring of the text and such is the normal for this tv and thats not good enough, and i don't like that it forces 1080i and advertises 720p and not able to truly display it.


----------



## xraffle

I'm actually surprised some people are disappointed in their Slimfits. Most people are usually happy with them which is what encouraged me to buy mine. But I am actually one of the few who is disappointed. I was thinking of selling mine on Ebay but these Slimfits are filled with a lot of flaws that the buyer might give me a hard time and demand his/her money back.


----------



## hoffo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sposerina* /forum/post/13614110
> 
> 
> I'm thinking I'm just gonna buy my own degaussing coil and degauss the set from time to time to get rid of the color distortion on the sides. Anybody use one before and can attest to how easier they are to use? Their not too expensive so I'm thinking this is my best bet to get a picture without distorted color.



Don't have the answer to that but i'd like to hear someones response as well.


----------



## krum

Hello, this is my first post here. I've bought a Samsung SlimFit CL29Z50 (lucky me...) I guess you are not aware of that model cause it is only in Argentina. I had the same problems as everybody: geometry, plus a yellow stain when a bright picture is shown for more than a minute. My problem is that I have called samsung for a technician and it's going to come this week, but I have make the mistake of enter service menu, and NOT write down the original values. I was able to fix most of the geometry, but a LOT of values in the "Deflection" menu are now in negative numbers. Is OK for the numbers to be negative? will the technician realize that I have entered in service menu ?, Can I find the factory settings anywhere?.







Thank you


----------



## Random06

Lines? prob.


Hmm I have noticed a prob with my slimfit, in the nw corner of the screen ive noticed transparent, almost clear wavy lines they are somewhat diagonal and move back and forth up there. I have no idea what is causing it. I dont even notice it all the time, but when i do its annoying. Is it a prob with the tv? Can I fix it? Does it sound like outside interference? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## BoSoxMole

think I am WAYYY off here, but I am trying this anyway.


I have a TX-R3079WH and I was bored and pulled out the instruction manual. Anyway, I noticed that I have a ATSC tuner. So doesn't that mean I could just plug in the cable, do a little setting stuff, and get me some HDTV?


I also noticed that when I auto tune the channels, "Signal Strength" is gray. So I can't check that. Why is that?


Or am I way off?


Can I plug my cable in and get them that way? Or is that what a QAM tuner is for?


I mean, I already get HD thru my cable box. I'm just curious?


----------



## xraffle

An ATSC tuner is the tuner you'll need to get over-the-air HD channels. Most people today have them on their TVs but never use them.


----------



## BoSoxMole

But can I get HD channels just from putting in the cable to the TV? Or will I HAVE to get an antenna?


----------



## xraffle

With an ATSC tuner, you need antenna for over-the-air HD channels.


With a QAM tuner, all you need is the cable to plug into the TV.


If you have an HD cable box already, you do not any of these tuners.


----------



## louie826

To get the digital channels over-the-air, you have to connect it to an antenna. No TV can receive over-the-air signals by itself.


You will not get every HD cable channel for free if you just connect the cable line directly to the TV. Most of the channels except for some local channels will be encrypted and unviewable unless they go though a cable company's rented digital box.


"Signal strength" is only for the digital channels.


-----


I think my suspicions of there existing different versions of the 20 inch TXT2082 is holding true.

I played around with a display model at an electronics store and noticed three differences on the display model than the TV that I have:

*only one AV input available in menu instead of two

*the icons in the menu are colored. My TV has the icons in only blue and grey.

*when the TV is shut off, the screen has two sliding black "doors" from the left and right closing the screen. The TV that I have goes total black immediately after it's shut off.


----------



## skyline987

and so my battle begins. I bought a 3093 tv in november and was able to adjust it so the bowing wasnt that bad but now it has discoloration in every corner. I put the first service call in february and was never contacted by the technician, put another call in yesterday assigned to a different company and they dont want to deal with it because their too far away (14 miles). Called today and now have been assigned another service company. Hopefully the third times a charm.


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *louie826* /forum/post/13806222
> 
> 
> To get the digital channels over-the-air, you
> 
> I think my suspicions of there existing different versions of the 20 inch TXT2082 is holding true.
> 
> I played around with a display model at an electronics store and noticed three differences on the display model than the TV that I have:
> 
> *only one AV input available in menu instead of two
> 
> *the icons in the menu are colored. My TV has the icons in only blue and grey.
> 
> *when the TV is shut off, the screen has two sliding black "doors" from the left and right closing the screen. The TV that I have goes total black immediately after it's shut off.



Yup, that display model at the electronic store is the same version I have. My TV has one AV selection, colored menu icons, and the sliding black doors when turning on and off. The one big advantage you have on your version is that you have 2 AV selections. I have two inputs on my TV (one on front and one on back), but they can't be used at the same time. How rediculous!


----------



## DarkNessBear

Hey, I have the TXR30 and the screen Deflection is really bad, the sides of a 4:3 image are wavy. Is there a way to switch it back to its default settings? I messed it up.


Please!


Thanks. Whoever can help me fix this problem i'll send em 10 bucks.


----------



## georgeo75

I have my pc connected to my samsung slimfit via dvi-hdmi. Can't get the picture on the screen completely. Downloaded "powerstrip". not sure what timings to use. Any help on what resolution or timing I need to make this work would be great.


----------



## Jagarus

I own a Samsung SlimFit TV TXS3082WHX / XAA. I do have the common problems that everyone has been talking about on this forum with the high pitch noise and the discoloration in the top right hand side. The problem I have and haven't been able to find a solution is my remote will not work with my tv, in fact no remote will work with my tv. Since my T.V. was a display model it didn't come with a remote, so i order on for this tv online. If someone could help me that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## louie826




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xraffle* /forum/post/13809919
> 
> 
> Yup, that display model at the electronic store is the same version I have. My TV has one AV selection, colored menu icons, and the sliding black doors when turning on and off. The one big advantage you have on your version is that you have 2 AV selections. I have two inputs on my TV (one on front and one on back), but they can't be used at the same time. How rediculous!



Try this:

Do the service mode code (power off, Mute 1 8 2, power on) go to Option 1 or Options, then "AV JACK" and change the option to "2RCA+DVD".


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *louie826* /forum/post/13852475
> 
> 
> Try this:
> 
> Do the service mode code (power off, Mute 1 8 2, power on) go to Option 1 or Options, then "AV JACK" and change the option to "2RCA+DVD".



I already tried that. There's nothing. The options are: 1RCA+DVD, 1RCA, 1RCA+S, and 1RCA+S+DVD. That's all.


----------



## LeoO

Our TX 3082 (30"), after being a champ for over a year, began showing some color distortion (for example during the all-red logo screen for 70s Warner Brothers movies, there would be some orange and pink), rainbow effects in black scenes, and the very beginning of some color bleed in the upper left corner.


We had a four year warranty, so no problem. Best Buy sent a tech to check it out, and agreed that the tube needed swapping out (after he first checked on his laptop to see if it would be cost-effective).


The replacement tube was FAR worse. No more upper left color bleed, but the same color distortion and rainbow effect problems, PLUS serious bowing, especially vertical bowing when showing squarescreen (4:3) content.


We complained and had our $720 given back in the form of store credit toward a new TV. We picked a Sony Bravia KDL-32XBR6, a 1080p 32" TV.


Samsung's TV are definitely the prettiest hardware. Our Slimfit looked gorgeous just sitting with the power off, and we were sorely tempted to get another Samsung. But the Sony's Xcross Media Bar interface blew us away and we thought we'd step up a notch in the brand name.


----------



## zillion29

Okay. So my 3078 has had a new tube, new master control board, a 2nd new master control board, and FOUR separate service tickets with Samsung. It still has all the warped geometry that we know and love plus the annoying screetching cathode noises that pets and owners are equally fond of.

But here, my friends, is the light at the end of the tunnel. After lots of wasted time on the phone with those shady scumbags, Samsung is picking up my giant paperweight on Friday and replacing it free-of-charge with an upgraded 1080p 32'' LCD. So let this be a lesson to anyone who got ****ed in the ass with a SlimFit - there is light at the end of the tunnel. DO NOT GIVE UP and let Samsung railroad you. They sold you an inconceivably poorly manufactured piece of junk and they OWE you a freaking suitable replacement!!! Fight the power!


----------



## The Lizard King

I bought a TX-T3092WH from Best Buy online for $540 shipped in May 2007. It's been problem-free for that period of time (knock on wood!). The bottom ESPN ticker is horizontally straight. When using the "info" button of my satellite provider's remote, I can see a very slight bowing upward at the top of the screen, but otherwise, while watching regular programming, it's unnoticeable.


I've read all 90 pages of this thread, and all I can say is that I'm 100% satisfied with my set, and I must be one of the really lucky ones, as I have only played with the picture settings utilizing my DVE HD-DVD Combo disc played on my Oppo DV-970HD upconverting DVD player.


TLK


----------



## Defenestrate211

I've got to agree with the previous poster. Bought the 3093WH in October and really couldn't be happier with it. I have noticed a few SLIGHT issues, such as:


-Some discoloration in the upper left hand corner when the set first comes on. As the tube warms up, it fades.


-The slightest of bows is visible when the TV is in 4:3 mode (with the vertical black cropping bars. But since everything I view is either in 1080i, 720p, or 480p widescreen thanks to a set up I figured out with my comcast receiver, this is no longer an issue


-Some text in videogames is a bit blurry at times.


But aside from that, I honestly have to say my set looks better than almost any I have seen, with the exception of my buddies Sony KBR34960. But he even tells me that my set looks great.


One of the biggest pluses for me is the fact that the CRT sets can still display a very good looking SD broadcast. I might be the only one, but SD picture on LCD's and Plasmas looks vomit-inducing to me. Add this to the fact that out of 300+ channels, only around 20 are actually in HD, and I really feel like getting a CRT is a no brainer.


Aside from that, even the HD picture I feel looks better than the Plasmas and LCD's. My uncle has a 46 inch samsung he got at the beginning of 08, and I can't help but notice the amount of artifacting that occurs in HD broadcasts, especially a faster moving picture (sports, action movies, etc). Whenever I am watching his TV, I'm silently shocked at how superior my HD picture looks compares to his, and he payed almost 4x as much!


While I love my TV - HD looks great, SD looks as good as it does on my old 27 inch tube, xbox360 looks great, etc, I have to say that as far as High Definition technology as a whole is considered, I feel its kind of a ruse. With the number of HD sets flying off the shelves, the actual amount of HD programming available is appaling (With comcast in NJ, like I said, less than 10% of the channels are in high def - and HBO on Demand no longer has a high definition option).


On top of what I feel is a large lack of content for the amount of money people are spending on this technology (and don't get me started on all the upcharges to get any HD channels in the first place), I honestly feel bad for the majority of viewers, an how uninformed/misinformed they are about High Def. The days of simply turning on the TV are gone. Now viewers are bombarded with terms like 1080i, 720p, digital signal, contrast ratios, aspect ratios, HDMI, etc etc etc. Before I bought my TV, I did upwards of 6 months of research into HD, and even after all of that, I still felt a bit overwhelmed by it (And as a 22 year old who grew up on computers and video games, I'm mildly tech saavy). I can't help but feel bad for the 50 year old who walks into Best Buy, thinking hes going to come home with some sort of super-television. I actually think a large portion of HD owners are, inside, disappointed and confused with the technology as well. But due to the amount of money one must pay for it, few will actually admit it.


----------



## evophile

Hi guys, I have a TX-T3093WH.


I live in a pretty dusty apartment. I was wondering whats the best way to clean the screen of dust without damaging it?


Everything I see is for cleaning LCDs these days.


I have these electostatic dusting cloths I used for other stuff around the house, but I'm not sure how well it will work for the tv, if if the cloth could scratch it up.


Thanks guys!


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evophile* /forum/post/14060907
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I have a TX-T3093WH.
> 
> 
> I live in a pretty dusty apartment. I was wondering whats the best way to clean the screen of dust without damaging it?
> 
> 
> Everything I see is for cleaning LCDs these days.
> 
> 
> I have these electostatic dusting cloths I used for other stuff around the house, but I'm not sure how well it will work for the tv, if if the cloth could scratch it up.
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!



Just use a clean rag.


----------



## The Lizard King




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evophile* /forum/post/14060907
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I have a TX-T3093WH.
> 
> 
> I live in a pretty dusty apartment. I was wondering whats the best way to clean the screen of dust without damaging it?



I use windex and a clean paper towel.


TLK


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Lizard King* /forum/post/14075467
> 
> 
> I use windex and a clean paper towel.



Use a rag instead because there are fluffs on paper towels.


----------



## bmeyveci

hi everyone


maybe that question is answered before but i couldnt read all the 90 pages. sorry for that.


i have a ws32z409 slimfit tv.

anyone know that it is possible to connect my pc to hdmi port from a dvi port ?


and if it is possible, how is the quality of image in 720p mkv files.


thanks for your answers.


----------



## bitpowered

The link to the samsung download center referenced earlier in the thread no longer works.


I'm trying to work out some vertical positioning and geometry issues.


Thanks


----------



## sclawis300

I finally got my new tv and they replaced my slimfit with at 32" LCD. It did take a couple of tries and they even tried to charge me since I was getting a "better" technology. My favorite part was when I said, "but I am in my warranty" and she said, "that is just for repair, not replacement." Maybe in Korea or where ever they make these things but not in the US. So I complained and complained and then finally had to drop the, I am going to file a lawsuit line which actually worked. 2 days later, new tv. in the words of Jimmy V. Don't give up, don't ever give up.


----------



## Ikabob

Lizard King...did they call a penalty on that play...head butt??? Should have been a helmit to helmit head butt.


----------



## tmc2k1

Recently my Samsung 3082WH CRT HDTV has been making a very high pitched noise when on. Its similar to the noise you get when your ears are ringing. I love this set but this noise is making it unbearable! Any way to fix this? Thanks!


----------



## The Lizard King




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ikabob* /forum/post/14197853
> 
> 
> Lizard King...did they call a penalty on that play...head butt??? Should have been a helmit to helmit head butt.



No, they didn't. Pat Cowan (the baby-blue QB) received a concussion on that hit.


TLK


----------



## solideliquid




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmc2k1* /forum/post/14210265
> 
> 
> Recently my Samsung 3082WH CRT HDTV has been making a very high pitched noise when on. Its similar to the noise you get when your ears are ringing. I love this set but this noise is making it unbearable! Any way to fix this? Thanks!




I had the same problem with my set. The repair guys came over and said it was most likely a small coil that was vibrating and making a high pitched sound. They basically covered the coil with silicone and that fixed the problem for six months or so then it started again but I was out of warranty







.


----------



## xraffle

That high pitched noise problem occurs with my 18 year old Sony 27" Trinitron. It only happens once in a while, but the darn thing is 18 years old, so I'm lucky that it's still working. It's been doing it for years. I just ignore the noise since it doesn't seem to affect the TVs performance.


----------



## tmc2k1

Damn. Im out of warranty as well. Very disapointing because im very happy with the tv, but this noise is unbearable and most likely going to upgrade to a 40 or 46" Samsung 1080p. I hate to do it but this noise is driving me insane


----------



## zrdb

It sounds like it could be the flyback transformer-I had an older crt that made the same high pitched noise-I replaced the transformer-noise gone.


----------



## alsmez

Hey all, just looking for a little guidance - I have the Slimfit 3079. It worked great for 2.5 years, then all of a sudden, it died. The picture comes up as a horizontal hourglass, zooms in and out, and then the TV shuts itself off after about 1 minute. I took it to a repair shop, and the guy said it needs a new distribution board - the part plus labor will be around $350. Worth it? I'm kind of thinking that with all the problems everyone has described, I'm probably better off chucking the damn thing and buying a new flat screen. Thoughts? Has anyone had this problem fixed before?


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alsmez* /forum/post/14250898
> 
> 
> Hey all, just looking for a little guidance - I have the Slimfit 3079. It worked great for 2.5 years, then all of a sudden, it died. The picture comes up as a horizontal hourglass, zooms in and out, and then the TV shuts itself off after about 1 minute. I took it to a repair shop, and the guy said it needs a new distribution board - the part plus labor will be around $350. Worth it? I'm kind of thinking that with all the problems everyone has described, I'm probably better off chucking the damn thing and buying a new flat screen. Thoughts? Has anyone had this problem fixed before?



I wouldn't spend that on a Slimfit. To me, the picture qualtiy wouldn't justify more than a $100-$200 repair. You could find a used Sony CRT with better PQ for around the cost of the board replacement.


----------



## alsmez

Whoops, just reread my notes from the call with the repair guy - it's the deflection board that needs to be replaced. Someone else in this thread (post#1975) had the same problem and was quoted about the same price for the repair, so it seems that the repair guy isn't just trying to jack me. Ugh! I think I'm just going to buy an LCD and be done with it. Good riddance, Samsung!


----------



## D-6500

Being that this is a "Slim" fit CRT tube, I could imagine how difficult it would be to get the beam deflection & shadow masking just right on this concept. It's sort of like expecting to get a focused sun ray at 60 degrees north latitude in December!


I'druther stick with a bulky tube HD (XBR-960 & up) if I were going that route and know I'd get a workable picture out of the carton.


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D-6500* /forum/post/14293132
> 
> 
> I'druther stick with a bulky tube HD (XBR-960 & up) if I were going that route and know I'd get a workable picture out of the carton.



You know what I'd rather do, save up a little more and get an LCD instead. LCD HDTVs are really dropping now, so it shouldn't be that expensive now. I feel like taking my Slimfit, throwing it out the window and getting an LCD. Oh, how I regret buying that piece of junk. Never in my life have I dealt with so many issues on a CRT.


----------



## xraffle

What the heck happen to the last bunch of posts that were here? And just when I was getting somewhere with the Slimfit issues, the mods had to delete those posts without any explanations. I really don't see how they broke any rules. We were discussing the Slimfit in a very nice, friendly manner.


----------



## louie826

This happened : http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/annou...hp?f=167&a=123


----------



## xraffle

Oh that's ridiculous.


----------



## squallsan

Well had a Best Buy tech come out today, took one look at the slimfit and said yeah that thing is a POS. I have never been able to properly fix one of those. The geo problems are insane as well random degauss issues. He is going to try and replace the board to go through the paces, but in the end I'm just gonna have to ge a new set. Are Samsungs LCD's any better?


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squallsan* /forum/post/14433075
> 
> 
> Well had a Best Buy tech come out today, took one look at the slimfit and said yeah that thing is a POS. I have never been able to properly fix one of those. The geo problems are insane as well random degauss issues. He is going to try and replace the board to go through the paces, but in the end I'm just gonna have to ge a new set. Are Samsungs LCD's any better?



Ok, let's see if we can recap and continue discussing what we we were talking about before since our posts got lost. Before, you mentioned something about a strobing light on your Slimfit. Months ago, I was complaining about flickering on my Slimfit set, but very few people had anything to saying about it. Since you mentioned about a strobing light on your set, I'm assuming you're experiencing some flickering or flashing of some sort.


----------



## squallsan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xraffle* /forum/post/14433398
> 
> 
> Ok, let's see if we can recap and continue discussing what we we were talking about before since our posts got lost. Before, you mentioned something about a strobing light on your Slimfit. Months ago, I was complaining about flickering on my Slimfit set, but very few people had anything to saying about it. Since you mentioned about a strobing light on your set, I'm assuming you're experiencing some flickering or flashing of some sort.



Yeah it is flickering but only seems to happen on the upper right side. It really shows through during light colored scenes. I'm waiting for Samsung to send me a new board, and then have the BB tech come and install it. He told me he really doesn't think it's going to work but company policy pretty much demands it. So we'll see what happens. I'm thinking of replacing it with this:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1202648740213


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> I'm thinking of replacing it with this:
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1202648740213



Nice TV! You know, I was looking into buying that exact TV. It's a nice size, it's not as expensive as other HDTVs, and the reviews are excellent. If you have the money, I say go for it.


But with me, I will probably stick with my Slimfit until it dies, if it ever does. I paid for that things, so might as well get some use out of it. Even though I'm experiencing issues here and there, it doesn't look like it would die anytime soon. Besides, by the time my Slimfit dies, HDTVs will be dirt cheap and it would be worth the wait. At least for me, anyway.


----------



## googleme7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xraffle* /forum/post/14443538
> 
> 
> Nice TV! You know, I was looking into buying that exact TV. It's a nice size, it's not as expensive as other HDTVs, and the reviews are excellent. If you have the money, I say go for it.
> 
> 
> But with me, I will probably stick with my Slimfit until it dies, if it ever does. I paid for that things, so might as well get some use out of it. Even though I'm experiencing issues here and there, it doesn't look like it would die anytime soon. Besides, by the time my Slimfit dies, HDTVs will be dirt cheap and it would be worth the wait. At least for me, anyway.




Yeah, the 32A450 got really good reviews at CNET. Samsung should give him a credit if he is going to get that tv. Just for the simple ridiculous fact that he is going to have to get a BLU-RAY player just to match the quality of a cheaper priced CRT on DVD.


It's a crying shame that companies like Sony got out of the CRT biz and then Samsung cashes in on those potential customers with a cheap ass product that they know is cheap, that is why they made it disappear from their website. Then they charge over 50% more for a decent LCD at the same size. If Samsung doesn't want to give a credit to buy one of their LCD's, I say screw em, buy one from somebody else.


----------



## squallsan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *googleme7* /forum/post/14444091
> 
> 
> Yeah, the 32A450 got really good reviews at CNET. Samsung should give him a credit if he is going to get that tv. Just for the simple ridiculous fact that he is going to have to get a BLU-RAY player just to match the quality of a cheaper priced CRT on DVD.
> 
> 
> It's a crying shame that companies like Sony got out of the CRT biz and then Samsung cashes in on those potential customers with a cheap ass product that they know is cheap, that is why they made it disappear from their website. Then they charge over 50% more for a decent LCD at the same size. If Samsung doesn't want to give a credit to buy one of their LCD's, I say screw em, buy one from somebody else.



Isn't that the truth. I have an HD DVD player and while the format is now dead







I still can't wait to see Constantine and Beawulf on a proper HD set. _I was actually going to go with the M series Sony BRAVIA but have heard of tons of clouding and ghosting issues._ I can't believe I went from a Trinitron to that junky Samsung Slimfit. But really I doubt the slifit will day anytime soon, I just am not happy with all the issues. It produces a nice image but with MANY flaws. I really do wish that Sony was still making HD CRT's but at the time when I bought my slimfit they were IMPOSSIBLE to find.


PS: I wish Samsung would give me credit, but alas they won't, instead they sold me a hell of a lemon.


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squallsan* /forum/post/14444974
> 
> 
> But really I doubt the slifit will day anytime soon, I just am not happy with all the issues. It produces a nice image but with MANY flaws. I really do wish that Sony was still making HD CRT's but at the time when I bought my slimfit they were IMPOSSIBLE to find.
> 
> 
> PS: I wish Samsung would give me credit, but alas they won't, instead they sold me a hell of a lemon.



You're in the same position as me. I want to replace my Slimfit with an LCD, but the question is: What do I do with my Slimfit? Throwing it out would be like throwing hard-earned money in the trash. And if you sell it on Ebay or someplace else, we could get in trouble for selling a lemon. If I knew what to do with my Slimfit, there would've been an LCD sitting in my house at this moment.


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *googleme7* /forum/post/14444091
> 
> 
> If Samsung doesn't want to give a credit to buy one of their LCD's, I say screw em, buy one from somebody else.



I agree. Samsung screwed a lot of people with their Slimfits. But the problem is, what other good HDTV brand is there. I heard Samsung was the best. And based on what I see at the store, the Samsung LCDs look the best on display. And in my opinion, they even look better than the Sony Bravias. It looks like we're forced to give Samsung another chance, even though they don't deserve one.


----------



## googleme7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xraffle* /forum/post/14445328
> 
> 
> I agree. Samsung screwed a lot of people with their Slimfits. But the problem is, what other good HDTV brand is there. I heard Samsung was the best. And based on what I see at the store, the Samsung LCDs look the best on display. And in my opinion, they even look better than the Sony Bravias. It looks like we're forced to give Samsung another chance, even though they don't deserve one.




Well, actually there is the 32" Panasonic LCD that got a higher rating than the Sony and only slightly lower than the Samsung. Realistically the only thing the Samsung does better is be a computer monitor:

http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-t...-32903787.html 


My guess is that they will continue to come down in price and I have seen other reviews on this site stating that they liked the 1080p Panasonic 32" over the Sony XBR and Samsung 5 or 6 series.


And if you can fit it in your house, the Panasonic 42" 720p models can often be seen on sale for under $1,000 and maybe they will come down a bit next year or better yet make a 32-37" Plasma. I would still rather have one of those than any of the sub $1,000 LCD's.


----------



## squallsan

Just got a call this morning from Best Buy, and they just received the board. The Tech is coming back next week to install it, I doubt it's gonna fix the overscan or anything else but hey what the hell.


----------



## Michael Barrett

It seems like the slimfits are inconsistant. That being said, I bought the TX-3082 in August of 2006. Very, very sexy looking unit and the connectivity was second to none, esp for a sub $1000 unit.


Naturally at first, I fell in love with it simply because im a dork, and new electronics excite me haha.


Now after initial reactions, I did notice some of the problems others mentions. The geometric distortion (although not terrible), some color issues, etc.


It was extreme, but apparent. After a little bit of research, I'd come acrossed the service menu. I spent a few hours tuning and adjusting, and finally got it to where I wanted. Two years later, there is little to no distortion, overscan is at a minimal, and the tubes are still in great shape.


I don't know if I got lucky, but my 3082 is awesome. I have it hooked to an Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD (Time Warner), using HDMI. SD quality is very good for an HD set, then thats the nature of the CRT which is what I wanted.


HD Quality I honestly have little complaints about. After calibration, it's one of the better HD pictures I've seen. It's not quite as sharp in resolution as some of the other sets, (or the awesome XBR series) however it make's up for having an extremely accurate and natural picture. Color is very film like, and features excellent black levels. Contrast levels are also very good on high bit rate HD viewings (as low-bit HD/SD compresses everything..blacks look more gray and grainy) HD-DVD/Blu-ray looks freaking outstanding on this set.


I honestly love this TV, and call me old fashioned...but I love CRT's. Granted higher end plasma/LCD's are finally reaching/bettering the overall PQ of CRT's and thats a good thing.


I don't think the slimfit is cheap, I think it's just the design as a whole that makes it difficult, LG's TV has the same issues (maybe not as wide), and honestly I don't think the LG's PQ is quite as nice all thing considered and working.


Thats my weird little review


----------



## squallsan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Michael Barrett* /forum/post/14453221
> 
> 
> It seems like the slimfits are inconsistant. That being said, I bought the TX-3082 in August of 2006. Very, very sexy looking unit and the connectivity was second to none, esp for a sub $1000 unit.
> 
> 
> Naturally at first, I fell in love with it simply because im a dork, and new electronics excite me haha.
> 
> 
> Now after initial reactions, I did notice some of the problems others mentions. The geometric distortion (although not terrible), some color issues, etc.
> 
> 
> It was extreme, but apparent. After a little bit of research, I'd come acrossed the service menu. I spent a few hours tuning and adjusting, and finally got it to where I wanted. Two years later, there is little to no distortion, overscan is at a minimal, and the tubes are still in great shape.
> 
> 
> I don't know if I got lucky, but my 3082 is awesome. I have it hooked to an Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD (Time Warner), using HDMI. SD quality is very good for an HD set, then thats the nature of the CRT which is what I wanted.
> 
> 
> HD Quality I honestly have little complaints about. After calibration, it's one of the better HD pictures I've seen. It's not quite as sharp in resolution as some of the other sets, (or the awesome XBR series) however it make's up for having an extremely accurate and natural picture. Color is very film like, and features excellent black levels. Contrast levels are also very good on high bit rate HD viewings (as low-bit HD/SD compresses everything..blacks look more gray and grainy) HD-DVD/Blu-ray looks freaking outstanding on this set.
> 
> 
> I honestly love this TV, and call me old fashioned...but I love CRT's. Granted higher end plasma/LCD's are finally reaching/bettering the overall PQ of CRT's and thats a good thing.
> 
> 
> I don't think the slimfit is cheap, I think it's just the design as a whole that makes it difficult, LG's TV has the same issues (maybe not as wide), and honestly I don't think the LG's PQ is quite as nice all thing considered and working.
> 
> 
> Thats my weird little review



So how well were you able to overcome the Overscan issue? I'm missing 2 inches from the bottom and about half an inch on the left hand side. Is that fixable with a new board and some tweaking? I just wonder because the image when it's good IS GOOD on this set. Just these other problems are really turning me off.


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squallsan* /forum/post/14462895
> 
> 
> So how well were you able to overcome the Overscan issue? I'm missing 2 inches from the bottom and about half an inch on the left hand side. Is that fixable with a new board and some tweaking? I just wonder because the image when it's good IS GOOD on this set. Just these other problems are really turning me off.



On CRTs, it's normal to have parts of the picture get cut off. That's just the way CRTs are. I have yet to see a CRT TV that displays a FULL picture.


On my TV, the only complaint I have is the strobing light. All other issues are minor and can be overlooked. But flickering is totally unforgiveable.


----------



## squallsan

How bad is the flickering on your set? Mine isn't that bad but not that good either. The horizontal scan lines that flutter across the screen during light scenes is worse.


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squallsan* /forum/post/14471945
> 
> 
> How bad is the flickering on your set? Mine isn't that bad but not that good either. The horizontal scan lines that flutter across the screen during light scenes is worse.



It's some slight unsteadiness in the picture. It's very noticeable when a picture cuts from a very bright scene to a very dark one. That's the best way I can describe it. What's funny is that all the issues that are present on my Slimfit I've seen on the display model on two Best Buy stores. So, I know that my TV isn't the only one with this problem. Yet, I seem to be the only one that notices it. Maybe I have a special eyesight that can detect the slower refresh rate. I don't know.


----------



## Ambam

Haven't checked this forum in a while, but I can say that I'm quite pleased with my Slimfit. People who come to my house say that in terms of sharpness and color fidelity, it's the highest quality picture they have seen on any television.


Based on what I have read here, I guess I was lucky with my set. Then again, if people plunk down their money and they are unhappy, they're much more likely to sound off about it than they would be to say "Mine is just great!"


It looks as though Samsung has bailed out on CRTs. Pity: They seemed to be the last manufacturer trying to keep mass production of the tubes going. Maybe they just decided that continuing R&D on CRTs was less than cost-effective; consumers are nuts about big flat panels.


I have a feeling that just as hard-core stereo aficionados have clung tenaciously to vinyl, some videophiles will always prefer CRTs, and good ones may be highly prized (read expensive in a specialty market). I have read that the truest color calibration & signal tweaking is still left to CRTs, and I find that easy to believe.


I predict that CRTs won't disappear altogether. Good ones will just get really expensive.


----------



## xraffle

Well the problem is these issues are distracting. Instead of enjoying the content of what you're watching, you end up getting all concerned and annoyed over the issues on your TV set.


----------



## squallsan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xraffle* /forum/post/14478741
> 
> 
> Well the problem is these issues are distracting in. Instead of enjoying the content of what you're watching, you end up getting all concerned and annoyed over the issues on your TV set.



Exactly!


----------



## squallsan

It seems my board is on backorder now and won't be in till Sept 12. Lovely.


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squallsan* /forum/post/14513699
> 
> 
> It seems my board is on backorder now and won't be in till Sept 12. Lovely.



That sounds like a fun wait.


----------



## eganp

The Tech says that the SSB card is broken. It's the card with the HDMI ports on it. I want to replace it myself but I can't find the card anywhere. Does anyone know where I can purchase the card? Samsung wont sell it to me.


Sincerely,


Pio.


----------



## squallsan

Just got a call from BB, told me that I've been approved for a TV exchange, aka I get my monies back and get something new. Nice try Samsung with the slimfit but it was an epic fail. I'm no debating if to get a Samsung LCD or not>


The reason why my exchange was approved was because the part had been delayed again till the 22 of Sept. AND IT WAS STILL NOT A GUARANTEE.


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squallsan* /forum/post/14539788
> 
> 
> Just got a call from BB, told me that I've been approved for a TV exchange, aka I get my monies back and get something new. Nice try Samsung with the slimfit but it was an epic fail. I'm no debating if to get a Samsung LCD or not>
> 
> 
> The reason why my exchange was approved was because the part had been delayed again till the 22 of Sept. AND IT WAS STILL NOT A GUARANTEE.



That's interesting that you had your TV for over a year and they're willing to give you your money back. Lucky you!!


----------



## squallsan

Well I bought their $89 stupid PRP, so I guess that helps.


----------



## delukard

Hi! im new to these forums.

I have a question.

I have the panasonic slimfit hdtv don't remember the model(2xhdmi,2xcomponent, etc)

I bougth it for 250us.

The image is not that greath(compared to my sony and panasonic hdtv)

the problem that i have is that is not saving my seetings, whenever i change them they go back to VIVID with cool temp color , after 10+ minutes.

Do you guys know if this is expensive to fix?

i dont like cool temp on tv's(or warm)

Also do you guys know if there is any purpose in the USB port on the back of the tv(upgrade firmware?)


----------



## reppa

Sorry if this has been answered already, but I'm having an issue with my Samsung. The set itself has a little tune it plays when I turn it on and off, but it makes this zapping like sound when I turn it on and then does the tune. It has been doing this ever since I have had it. It doesn't seem like it's messing anything up, but it's a little annoying. Has anyone else had this issue and what can you do to fix it?


Also it's still under warranty, but I don't want to make a service call. I'm sure the day will come when something goes wrong with my set and they can't fix it. Then they will give me something else. Which is exactly what I don't want.


thanks for any help.


----------



## squallsan

You can always turn the melody off altogether in the menus.


----------



## reppa

thanks. I'm not worried about the melody though. It's the zapping sound when I turn it on that bothers me.


----------



## louie826

Here's some not-so-surprising news. Samsung no longer advertises any Slimfits or CRTs on their website. The Slimfit product pages are now only in their support sites. A week ago, they only had the small 20" TXT2082 advertised in the now-defunct Slimfit page.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *delukard* /forum/post/14547657
> 
> 
> Hi! im new to these forums.
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> I have the panasonic slimfit hdtv don't remember the model(2xhdmi,2xcomponent, etc)
> 
> I bougth it for 250us.
> 
> The image is not that greath(compared to my sony and panasonic hdtv)
> 
> the problem that i have is that is not saving my seetings, whenever i change them they go back to VIVID with cool temp color , after 10+ minutes.
> 
> Do you guys know if this is expensive to fix?
> 
> i dont like cool temp on tv's(or warm)
> 
> Also do you guys know if there is any purpose in the USB port on the back of the tv(upgrade firmware?)



The resetting settings sound like it's stuck in Shop Mode.


Shut off the TV, wait a few seconds, then point the remote at the TV and push Mute, 1, 8, 2, then Power.

In one of the Option menus look for an option named "Shop Mode" then push Enter on the remote to change the mode from On to Off.

Push Menu to go back to the main service menu, then push Power on the remote to turn off the TV, then push it again to turn it back on.

This should stop the TV from resetting its settings every half-hour.


Yes, the USB port in the back is for potential firmware updates. I really doubt there will be an update anytime soon.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reppa* /forum/post/14547920
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered already, but I'm having an issue with my Samsung. The set itself has a little tune it plays when I turn it on and off, but it makes this zapping like sound when I turn it on and then does the tune. It has been doing this ever since I have had it. It doesn't seem like it's messing anything up, but it's a little annoying. Has anyone else had this issue and what can you do to fix it?
> 
> 
> Also it's still under warranty, but I don't want to make a service call. I'm sure the day will come when something goes wrong with my set and they can't fix it. Then they will give me something else. Which is exactly what I don't want.
> 
> 
> thanks for any help.



Does this zapping noise occur when your tuning to an analog channel, digital channel, or both?


My TV has an odd electric sound whenever I turn it on and it goes to a digital channel. Occasionally it'll say "Searching for Signal" for a second then go to the channel. Other than that I've had no TV problems relating to that noise.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squallsan* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You can always turn the melody off altogether in the menus.



Useless fact : there is an option in the service menu to increase or decrease the volume of the melody. Unfortunately, this option doesn't affect the melody volume in any way.


----------



## reppa

louie826,


Thanks for all the info. It makes the zapping sound when I turn it on all the time. I read in some previous posts that it's a degauss or something. Makes sense if that's the case. It's not really a big deal.


I do have another question if you don't mind. I tried connecting my surround sound system to my slimfit with an optical cable and I'm not getting any sound. I just had this same system hooked up to a big screen tv the same way. Am I doing something worng?


Thanks for any additional input.


----------



## louie826

I don't have a Slimfit with an optical out. From searching through one of the online manuals on page 9 I found this notice:


DIGITAL AUDIO OUT (OPTICAL)

RF (Digital/Analog), AV, S-Video - Sound is output

Component, HDMI - Sound is not output


* When the COMPONENT IN or HDMI IN jacks are connected, the Optical jack on the TV does not output audio. If you want to hear audio, connect the DIGITAL AUDIO OUT (OPTICAL) jack on the DVD player or Set-Top Box directly to an Amplifier or DVD Home Theater, not the TV.


Is this true in your situation?


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *louie826* /forum/post/14553712
> 
> 
> Useless fact : there is an option in the service menu to increase or decrease the volume of the melody. Unfortunately, this option doesn't affect the melody volume in any way.



Really? I turned off the melody on my Slimfit through the regular menu (not the service menu). So, everyone should have the option of turning it off. I found it annoying, so I turned mine off. Don't know why they put that melody in the first place. It serves no purpose.


----------



## reppa

louie826,


I have my cable box and dvd player connected by both HDMI inputs. I couldn't get it to work so I just ran the optical cable from my surround sound system directly to my cable box. Kinda odd, but for some reason it sounds better than I remember when I was going through the TV on my other TV instead of directly through the cable box. I haven't messed with the melody option yet, but I'm going to have to try that out. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## The Lizard King




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xraffle* /forum/post/14554127
> 
> 
> Really? I turned off the melody on my Slimfit through the regular menu (not the service menu). So, everyone should have the option of turning it off. I found it annoying, so I turned mine off. Don't know why they put that melody in the first place. It serves no purpose.



I turned my down to the lowest volume, but I like it. There are actually TWO jingles -- one that increases its notes (on) and the other that decreases its notes (off). I like it because sometimes my satellite box is showing a black screen, and I cannot tell if the set is on or off. Hitting the power button and listening to the jingle tells me whether the set is on or off.


I've had my TX-T3092WH for 1.5 years and haven't had any problems with it. I'm so glad that I bought the TV before Samsung completely discontinued the Slim Fit line.


TLK


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Lizard King* /forum/post/14556081
> 
> 
> I like it because sometimes my satellite box is showing a black screen, and I cannot tell if the set is on or off.



I don't know about your TV, but mine has a standby light. So, that tells me if my TV is on or off.


----------



## louie826

I shut off that standby light once I saw the option to do so in the service menu. Standby lights annoy me and I got enough dumb electronics and surge protectors with little lights in my room.


----------



## The Lizard King




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xraffle* /forum/post/14557521
> 
> 
> I don't know about your TV, but mine has a standby light. So, that tells me if my TV is on or off.



Yep, mine does as well. However, when I'm in a half-asleep stupor at 1:30 am, the jingle tells me more than whether I can see a little red light, or not.


TLK


----------



## bakedbean

I have a 30" 79 model. It has the shutdown issue, that can be temporarily remedied by pointing a fan into the back of the set. I found a page by Jason Coyne that describes this issue and it's repair but without details.


The page mentions the fix of the issue by replacing some components but I cannot find out which components are replaced. I browsed the first 40 pages of this thread thus far and found others with my issue but no resolution. The page mentions that the service technician said this problem plagues all sets with a Y in ther serial number followed by an 8, 9 or A. Mine has a Y followed by a 9. This problem presents earlier on as geometry issues and eventually results in the protect mode like random shutdowns.


The question: does anyone know which caps/resistors, etc. need to be replaced and/or upgraded to resolve the automatic shutdown. I have done these types of repair before and am aware of the dangers already. It would simply save alot of time if someone has made this repair before and can tell me what to replace so I can get my set back up and running.


Any help is much appreciated.


Thanks!


----------



## Zimm98

Well I had my slim fit go bad on me on friday the picture went into an hr glass shape and it smelled really hot. It sounds like I now have a giant paper weight, any ideas?


----------



## The Lizard King




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zimm98* /forum/post/14581688
> 
> 
> Well I had my slim fit go bad on me on friday the picture went into an hr glass shape and it smelled really hot. It sounds like I now have a giant paper weight, any ideas?



Yes. Find some paper.










TLK


----------



## DarkNessBear




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zimm98* /forum/post/14581688
> 
> 
> Well I had my slim fit go bad on me on friday the picture went into an hr glass shape and it smelled really hot. It sounds like I now have a giant paper weight, any ideas?



Same here. I've been trying to fix it in the deflection menu but no luck... wish these things had a reset.


----------



## evil

Last Friday I could not turn my set back onat all. Had to take it to tweeter and pay 50 bucks for them to sent some where so that they can tell me if thing can be fix for a good price. I thnk that I'm SOL :{


----------



## tommyfw

Have had a 30" 79 model for about 2 years. Turned it on the other day and didn't have the color red any longer.


Is this a common problem and how do I fix it? Is it possible to fix without bringing it to a repair shop?


Thanks for any assistance!


tommyfw


----------



## rsecpa

Problem with TX-S2782


My brother has directv and last week upgraded to hd service. When hooking up set top hd receiver to tv via either hdmi or component, the audio is not in sync with the video. The audio is about 2 seconds behind the video. I tried a second hd receiver with the same result. When I use the audio out of the hd receiver to his stereo, the audio is in sync. I just turned the volume of the tv off. When he had his old directv sd receiver hooked up via the a/v input there was no problem. It seems to affect only hd inputs.


Could this be a service menu issue where there are adjustments to syncronize audio and video? Or is this a bad component part issue? If a service menu issue, which item on the menu list would this be? Access to the service manual would be appreciated from anyone who may have one if this is a service menu issue. The tv is out of warranty, so if a part issue it probably isn't worth the repair cost.


----------



## Big_Al




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bakedbean* /forum/post/14569756
> 
> 
> I have a 30" 79 model. It has the shutdown issue, that can be temporarily remedied by pointing a fan into the back of the set. I found a page by Jason Coyne that describes this issue and it's repair but without details.
> 
> 
> The page mentions the fix of the issue by replacing some components but I cannot find out which components are replaced. I browsed the first 40 pages of this thread thus far and found others with my issue but no resolution. The page mentions that the service technician said this problem plagues all sets with a Y in ther serial number followed by an 8, 9 or A. Mine has a Y followed by a 9. This problem presents earlier on as geometry issues and eventually results in the protect mode like random shutdowns.
> 
> 
> The question: does anyone know which caps/resistors, etc. need to be replaced and/or upgraded to resolve the automatic shutdown. I have done these types of repair before and am aware of the dangers already. It would simply save alot of time if someone has made this repair before and can tell me what to replace so I can get my set back up and running.
> 
> 
> Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I had the "shutdown issue" crop up about 3 weeks ago on my 30" Slimfit. Looked here in AVS and also at Jason Coyne's page, no real help. Like some others I've read of, mine was accompanied by another symptom, increased horizontal overscan that was noticed about the time of the first shutdown. A 4x3 program nearly filled my 16x9 screen in 4x3 mode all the time.


I decided to try adjusting the image back to normal width using the deflection menu accessed from the service menu. I used ONLY the deflection menu ... wrote down all factory settings ... then adjusted "H-AMP" until the 4x3 screen looked about the right width; centered it using "H-SHIFT"; exited service mode; selected a 16x9 source & went to 16x9 display mode; then back to the service menu for another check of the width & overscan. I left it with just a little H overscan in 16x9, rechecked 4x3 mode again, and quit there.


To my delight, since I adjusted my set it has not shutdown at all and it's been over a week. Prior to that it was shutting down at least once per evening, sometimes more. Keeping fingers crossed!


[November 21: My 30 inch Slimfit has now died. Won't turn on at all. Will be buying an LCD flat panel to replace it this weekend.]


----------



## mnestheus

I have owned the 27" Slimfit for almost two years and am very happy with it. In fact, my only regret is that I didn't just spend the extra $50 and get the 30" (TXT3093H) from the getgo. When I made the purchase I had no idea that I'd soon be getting all the FiOS HD biz and really "need" those extra inches!


I'm very willing to upgrade, but am concerned about getting one with one of the flaws mentioned in this thread. ("Let not the perfect be the enemy of the good")


My questions:

Does the 30" Slimfits have more problems than the 27"?
Is Samsung still making revisions to this model or is it no longer in production?
If they have made revisions to correct these problems, how can I be sure to get the most up-to-date model?
Does anyone one of places in the DC area where I can find a demo model?


Any other helpful advice would be appreciated.


Thanks!


----------



## zrdb

Samjunk dumped these slimfit crt models-if that tells you anything-and I'm glad you had good luck with your 27" for 2 years-but don't gamble-stay away from these things like you'd stay away from a poison pill.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mnestheus* /forum/post/15083320
> 
> 
> I have owned the 27" Slimfit for almost two years and am very happy with it. In fact, my only regret is that I didn't just spend the extra $50 and get the 30" (TXT3093H) from the getgo. When I made the purchase I had no idea that I'd soon be getting all the FiOS HD biz and really "need" those extra inches!
> 
> 
> I'm very willing to upgrade, but am concerned about getting one with one of the flaws mentioned in this thread. ("Let not the perfect be the enemy of the good")
> 
> 
> My questions:
> 
> Does the 30" Slimfits have more problems than the 27"?
> Is Samsung still making revisions to this model or is it no longer in production?
> If they have made revisions to correct these problems, how can I be sure to get the most up-to-date model?
> Does anyone one of places in the DC area where I can find a demo model?
> 
> 
> Any other helpful advice would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Don't do it. Buy a used Sony or Panasonic if you have to have a CRT, otherwise just get a cheap flatpanel.


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zrdb* /forum/post/15083358
> 
> 
> Samjunk dumped these slimfit crt models-if that tells you anything-and I'm glad you had good luck with your 27" for 2 years-but don't gamble-stay away from these things like you'd stay away from a poison pill.



I've had my Slimfit (TX-T2082) for over a year already. The darn thing still works, but I still have that darn flickering problem. What is wrong with this thing? You'd think that if this thing flickers, it's obviously no good and would break, but no. It's still alive.


----------



## mnestheus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zrdb* /forum/post/15083358
> 
> 
> ...but don't gamble-stay away from these things like you'd stay away from a poison pill.



OK, let me put it this way: Is there anyone who is problem-free and happy with their 30" Slimfit?


----------



## ChuloMan5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mnestheus* /forum/post/15091132
> 
> 
> OK, let me put it this way: Is there anyone who is problem-free and happy with their 30" Slimfit?



I have had mine for almost two years now and have been beyond happy with it. There was noticable overscan when I first got it but it was easily fixed in the service menu.


There is bowing, but only when you look for it. It's pretty minor on my set.


I've read all the horror stories about this set online but I guess I'm one of the lucky ones.


The picture is incredible as well... looks better than many 720p LCDs I've seen.


----------



## mnestheus

And last question: What's the difference between the TXT3093WH and TXT3093H?


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChuloMan5* /forum/post/15098092
> 
> 
> I have had mine for almost two years now and have been beyond happy with it. There was noticable overscan when I first got it but it was easily fixed in the service menu.
> 
> 
> There is bowing, but only when you look for it. It's pretty minor on my set.
> 
> 
> I've read all the horror stories about this set online but I guess I'm one of the lucky ones.
> 
> 
> The picture is incredible as well... looks better than many 720p LCDs I've seen.



Ah, but you see, you have bowing and overscan problems, but you easily overlook them. There are people who are happy with their Slimfits, but there's no such thing as a 100% flawless one.


I wish there is some way I can sell mine on Ebay. I'm just so unhappy with mine.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mnestheus* /forum/post/15106433
> 
> 
> And last question: What's the difference between the TXT3093WH and TXT3093H?



I think one had side speakers and one had bottom speakers. Somebody correct me.


----------



## reppa

Just wondering if anyone has used a blue ray player and watched movies on the slimfit. Just want to get some opinions on how the picture looks. thanks


----------



## xraffle

Does anyone here still own a Slimfit? Because I think there are only a few of us who have it now. Everyone else's Slimfit probably broke down.


----------



## TrueBlueLS

I've still got mine. I kind of fear it going out, but at least it's under warranty for about another year and a half. Hell... if they can't fix it then, who knows what I can get for the money!


----------



## reppa

Mine is still working great and I still have another year and a half warranty like TrueBlueLS. I'm not sure how the warranty works. I guess they try to fix it and then maybe replace it with a refurb. Or maybe even cut you a check for the purchase price. Just a guess. Anyone have to use the warranty and if so, how did they take care of it?


----------



## xraffle

I guess you all must've bought the extended warranty. I didn't, so the warranty on mine is already over. But shhhhh, don't say that in front of my TV. These Slimfits tends to fail the minute it knows that its warranty is up.


----------



## The Lizard King




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mnestheus* /forum/post/15091132
> 
> 
> OK, let me put it this way: Is there anyone who is problem-free and happy with their 30" Slimfit?



Yes, I am. I have a TX-T3092WH for about a year and a half and have had no issues with it.


TLK


----------



## The Lizard King




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/15117092
> 
> 
> I think one had side speakers and one had bottom speakers. Somebody correct me.



The TX-T3092WH has the speakers below the screen, and the TX-T3093WH has the speakers left and right of the screen.


TLK


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Lizard King* /forum/post/15150027
> 
> 
> Yes, I am. I have a TX-T3092WH for about a year and a half and have had no issues with it.



Wow, since you don't have any geometry problem with yours, consider yourself lucky. I have geometry problems, but I easily overlook it. I have some horizontal bowing. As weird as it may seem, my geometry issue isn't noticeable on scrolling tickers because the bowing is located more towards the middle of the screen. But again, this is easily overlooked for two reasons: you don't notice this when watching regular programs and no CRT I've seen has perfect geometry. There is only one issue that really bugs me on my Slimfit, but since I said it so many times already, I'd rather not say it anymore.


I just saw a beautiful 32" Samsung LCD HDTV on sale for $580 at PC Richards today and the sale ends tomorrow. But since I have this Slimfit instead, I can't buy another TV at the moment. It sucks but what ya gonna do?


----------



## xraffle

I gave in and bought the LCD HDTV. I couldn't resist. This thing is a beauty and has the best picture quality I've ever seen. I admit, Samsung sucks in their Slimfit department, but with LCDs, they rock. Don't let this bad experience with your Slimfit discourage you from buying a Samsung LCD. They are awesome! I highly recommend them over a Sony.


----------



## Beerfizz

Hi,


I have a TX-S3082 which has bowing inward at all 4 corners and also coloration on the top left and bottom right corners.


Can someone please give me a link to or provide me with the service manual for this TV and


Can someone please tell me where I can download a calibration disk.


Thanks for all help

Phil


----------



## xraffle

Well, I did it. I gave my Slimfit away to the handyman in my building because he always appreciates hand-me-downs. I'm so glad to get that POS out of my sight.


----------



## The Lizard King




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xraffle* /forum/post/15286013
> 
> 
> Well, I did it. I gave my Slimfit away to the handyman in my building because he always appreciates hand-me-downs. I'm so glad to get that POS out of my sight.



Does this mean that you're going to stop posting in this forum from now on?


TLK


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Lizard King* /forum/post/15291993
> 
> 
> Does this mean that you're going to stop posting in this forum from now on?
> 
> 
> TLK



Yes, I guess so, but then again I'm posting here now.










Anyways, the handyman in my building loves the TV and for some reason, he doesn't notice the flicker. Well, I'm glad someone enjoys it.


----------



## JaeP

Can I hook up a PS3 and watch blu ray discs in high definition (1080i) with my TV set?


----------



## Beerfizz

.


----------



## JaeP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Lizard King* /forum/post/15150027
> 
> 
> Yes, I am. I have a TX-T3092WH for about a year and a half and have had no issues with it.
> 
> 
> TLK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [URL='http://static.flickr.com/115/***************************%5B/img']http://static.flickr.com/115/***************************[/img[/URL] ]
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I have a TX-P3075WH and so far I have no issues. I don't have cable so I get my signals over the air. I'm planning on buying a blu-ray player (PS3) but don't know if it'll work. There's no HDMI connection in the back of the set. Is there such a thing as a HDMI to DVI cable?


----------



## TrueBlueLS

Monoprice should carry what you are looking for. Now remember that it might not work between the PS3 to HDTV because it could have troubles with HDCP with the DVI connector.


----------



## mr_fipps

Hello. Does anyone have a copy of the service manual for the Samsung Slimfit TX-R3079WH? It seems to have disappeared from the internet.


Also - very disappointed this model does not output audio from component inputs.


----------



## Unknown Agent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mr_fipps* /forum/post/15323514
> 
> 
> Hello. Does anyone have a copy of the service manual for the Samsung Slimfit TX-R3079WH? It seems to have disappeared from the internet.
> 
> 
> Also - very disappointed this model does not output audio from component inputs.



http://www.webfilehost.com/?mode=viewupload&id=5275209 




I have the Tx-R3080WH and it doesn't turn on anymore. No red light or beep.


----------



## Unknown Agent

I don't think it's worth saving so I am going to take it to a recycling plant and be done with it. Sometimes in life you just have to admit defeat.


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Unknown Agent* /forum/post/15384720
> 
> 
> I don't think it's worth saving so I am going to take it to a recycling plant and be done with it. Sometimes in life you just have to admit defeat.



Yup, now go buy an LCD. The Slimfits are junk.


----------



## dr.whatshisname




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *acwai* /forum/post/5653744
> 
> 
> I saw this TV yesterday at CC.
> 
> 
> The overall picture quality is 10-20% worst than a regular Samsung 30" HDTV.
> 
> 
> The picture is out of focus when you are using an analog signal (it was on ch 55 at CC). The text quality is worst than a regular TV in this mode.
> 
> 
> The picture quality is acceptable when you are using a HDTV source (on Component 1 at CC). It is not as good as any Sony CRT HDTV.
> 
> 
> Geometric distortion is Ok but not great.
> 
> 
> The holes on the phosphorus screen mask are huge. You can see each one within 2 feet (not sure about the exact distance) from the TV.
> 
> 
> If you think a reduction of 8-9 inches in depth is important, then buy this TV.
> 
> 
> If you are interested in picture quality, I would not buy it.



heard it really was horrible by consumer reports


----------



## etrooney

I did my best to search this thread, but didn't find an answer.


The blurring on the left and right sides started a couple of days ago and is about 4" on both sides. Is there anyway to correct this or tweak it through the service menu or other option?


Any help would be appreciated.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## mnestheus

So I have a new TX-T3093WHX. There's no high-pitched sounds, geometry issues, or explosions. The only thing that I'm noticing is the slight blue tint in the upper-left corner and seeming red tint in the upper-right. Suggestions?


Is this the issue that called for a calibration or service call for a new power supply?


Thanks.


----------



## sah0724

Hello guys,


This is my first post and unfortunately it's a negative experience about the slim-fits. I've had my Samsung 30 inch for about 2 years and everything was good until a minute ago when I had a brownout, I turn the tv back on and now the screen is very greenish around the corners, I have no idea what to do.


I just sold a couple items so I'm ready to buy a t.v. I can do about 500 the highest since this is a bedroom tv.


Please advise.


----------



## xraffle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sah0724* /forum/post/15421327
> 
> 
> I just sold a couple items so I'm ready to buy a t.v. I can do about 500 the highest since this is a bedroom tv.
> 
> 
> Please advise.



They don't sell Slimfit anymore.


----------



## WJonathan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sah0724* /forum/post/15421327
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> 
> This is my first post and unfortunately it's a negative experience about the slim-fits. I've had my Samsung 30 inch for about 2 years and everything was good until a minute ago when I had a brownout, I turn the tv back on and now the screen is very greenish around the corners, I have no idea what to do.
> 
> 
> I just sold a couple items so I'm ready to buy a t.v. I can do about 500 the highest since this is a bedroom tv.
> 
> 
> Please advise.



Now when you say _you_ had a brownout...kidding.


I've heard of this happening on CTRs, and it may be a temporary condition. After a few on/off cycles the degauss procedure may fix the problem. Don't panic. Yet.


----------



## irilacnek

i have a txs3082whx/xaa and the video settings reset after about 20-30 minutes after i change them.

this just started happening a week or so ago, after owning the t.v. for more than 2 years.

is there a Lithiuon ion battery in there that holds the settings memory or is there an option in the service menu to fix this?


----------



## irilacnek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *irilacnek* /forum/post/15794092
> 
> 
> i have a txs3082whx/xaa and the video settings reset after about 20-30 minutes after i change them.
> 
> this just started happening a week or so ago, after owning the t.v. for more than 2 years.
> 
> is there a Lithiuon ion battery in there that holds the settings memory or is there an option in the service menu to fix this?



DISREGARD

apparently my t.v. was in "shop Mode"

all you have to do is hold MENU on your t.v. for 3 seconds and it will put the set into or out of "shop mode"


----------



## healyp4

Hi there,


I have a Samsung THX3082WHX. This may be a stupid question, but do you know if the TV allows you to get audio from any of the RCA inputs when the video is coming in through one of the HDMI inputs? I connected my Macbook to the TV via a Mini DVI to HDMI adapter and of course the Macbook only outputs video through its Mini DVI port. I tried to get audio by connecting a 3.5mm jack to the Macbooks audio out and plugging in the RCA end into the TV's inputs. But, sadly no sound. Do you know how I can get sound without using external speakers? Thanks


----------



## robthedonkey

Does anyone know what Samsung is doing with warranties anymore? I'm tempted to take the current one in now that it's starting to have issues. Recently I got a faint color blob in the top right, and the verticals are all screwed up on the sides.


I had a TX-R3079WH and there was a brightness issue I couldn't see anything while watching a darker movie such as The Count of Monty Cristo. They said the parts that were broken weren't serviceable so it was replaced under manufacture warranty. Since the TX-R3079WH wasn't being produced anymore they replaced it with a TX-S3082WH.


Last time they warned me some of it comes with the territory of the slim fits, I'm just curious are they going to be able to do anything this time? Last time I drove it up to Vancouver Washington from Portland Oregon it was a pain in the neck. After the replacement of the first set I took the 3 year extension on the warranty by the way, I figured for the price I should probably at least guarantee myself a working set till I graduate college.


My lesson learned from this experience, just because one model worked great doesn't mean you should go buy another model with less homework. We have a TX-R2678WH in the family room and couldn't be happier with it, the thing is just as good as it was from day one.


----------



## wildshutter

hi there.


I tried the link halfway up on this page and its not working, does anybody know where I can find a service manual for these tv's more specifically the tx-t2793h


if anybody has any idea where I can find that it would be much appreciated.


----------



## antennamonkey

I am wondering if there are any tech out there who have info on why the slimfit 30" picture bows after a few years. I have 2 of these sets. I think the picture is excellent but I need to fix this problem. I have avarage electronics skills. I have found a burned up looking pot on the yoke circut board of both of my sets but they test good. 5k to 50k. Please help.


----------



## Prof.Who

Hi, I have a TXS3082WHX/XAA and today the TV started making a very loud buzzing noise a few minutes after it was turned on. Does anyone know what could be causing this problem? I would love to be able ot fix it myself or at least know what the problem is before I take it in to get fixed (it is pretty heavy and I really don't want to move it).


----------



## ATPTourFan

My mother in law has a 30" slimfit Samsung (speakers on side) which has been connected via HDMI to her 6412 Motorola DVR box since installation. The HDMI connection was always the best and showed almost no bowing, so we were all happy with the TV for years.


I just visited her house on Mothers' Day and immediately noticed nasty waves traveling down the display. It looks like old analog distortion from NTSC broadcasts with sync problems or something...


I turned the TV off, disconnected EVERY cable from the back (except the power cord) and powered TV back on. TV shows this same wavy distortion independent of video source! It's awful.


Searching this thread, it seems that perhaps the power supply might be on the way out. She doesn't use any power filter/Surge suppression or UPS on this TV.


Has there been any consensus on this particular symptom's cause and repair? I'd appreciate anyone's input. Thx.


----------



## WJonathan

To both of the previous posters, yes lots of power supply failures on the Slimfits. I suppose if you have your own shop and lots of spare parts, you could fix it cheaply, but then again you could spend that effort on a bigger, better quality set. Unfortunately the Slimfits (in my opinion) are not worth fixing.


----------



## Prof.Who




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ATPTourFan* /forum/post/16434090
> 
> 
> My mother in law has a 30" slimfit Samsung (speakers on side) which has been connected via HDMI to her 6412 Motorola DVR box since installation. The HDMI connection was always the best and showed almost no bowing, so we were all happy with the TV for years.
> 
> 
> I just visited her house on Mothers' Day and immediately noticed nasty waves traveling down the display. It looks like old analog distortion from NTSC broadcasts with sync problems or something...
> 
> 
> I turned the TV off, disconnected EVERY cable from the back (except the power cord) and powered TV back on. TV shows this same wavy distortion independent of video source! It's awful.
> 
> 
> Searching this thread, it seems that perhaps the power supply might be on the way out. She doesn't use any power filter/Surge suppression or UPS on this TV.
> 
> 
> Has there been any consensus on this particular symptom's cause and repair? I'd appreciate anyone's input. Thx.



That sounds like a similar problem that my TV had last year. It was still under warranty then and the tech that came out to fix it simply turned a screw on the power regulator and the problem went away. He said it has something to do with the limits being messed up or something.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WJonathan* /forum/post/16438896
> 
> 
> To both of the previous posters, yes lots of power supply failures on the Slimfits. I suppose if you have your own shop and lots of spare parts, you could fix it cheaply, but then again you could spend that effort on a bigger, better quality set. Unfortunately the Slimfits (in my opinion) are not worth fixing.



I feel that way too, but my wife is not ready for me to go out and buy a Panny G10 yet.


----------



## ATPTourFan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Prof.Who* /forum/post/16439802
> 
> 
> That sounds like a similar problem that my TV had last year. It was still under warranty then and the tech that came out to fix it simply turned a screw on the power regulator and the problem went away. He said it has something to do with the limits being messed up or something.



Hmm... Thanks for the info. That would be great if something simply needed to be tightened.


Does anyone else have any info regarding this issue?


----------



## Enigmacpl03

I know its an older model but does anyone on the forum still have a TXT3093? I screwed up my geometry settings on the TV and Iv tried to get it as best as possible but its still not good. I wanted to know If anyone who has this tv can you please list your settings for deflective and local line correction if possible


----------



## joeroma5

Hi - I own a TX-S3079WH that I bought about 3 1/2 years ago that finally seems to have given up. Last night, while shutting the system off, I had a big flash followed by a bright spot in the middle of the screen, then followed by a red line that went horizontal across the screen.

I turned the tv back on, and although the picture came back on - it was very "green". Re-shut it off, and then I unplugged the TV for awhile to 'reset' it. That seemed to help a little once I turned it back on - was able to tweak the colors to get them sort-of back the way they were... then upon shutting it off, the Flash/dot/line occurred again, and even after leaving it unplugged overnight, nothing seems to get the 'green' out.


Being over 3 years since purchase, I imagine it's well out of warranty with Samsung. Has this ever happened to anyone else??? I'm presuming it's the tube. Is it worth getting someone out to look at it for repair?


----------



## rollin633

I own a txs3082whx,the Sears repairman just gave me a estimate of $671.39 to replace the tube (crt). This tv is only 2 and a half years old. Looks like I'm on the hunt for a new one.....


----------



## jjb220




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rollin633* /forum/post/16795966
> 
> 
> I own a txs3082whx,the Sears repairman just gave me a estimate of $671.39 to replace the tube (crt). This tv is only 2 and a half years old. Looks like I'm on the hunt for a new one.....



Are you near Connecticut? I have a spare tube


----------



## jjb220

Hello to all that are still checking this thread because alot of people deemed these sets junk and have moved on to other types of displays. I know these sets have a bad rep but I have seen them new with perfect pictures. I have 4 of these sets in my repair shop and they all came in with different problems but the end seems to be the same. Once I get the picture back, its a jumpy picture with bright seens or whites. Geometry problems and buzzing or squeals. I have been able to tune in the picture on a generator but when I return to normal tv watching the problems come back. Has anyone done the repairs or had them done for what I describe? I have been into the power supply and everything seems good with voltages and components. The repairs that I have done on these are TXR3079 replaced FBT and HOT. Another TXR3079 replaced capacitor in the Horiz deflection to stop streching picture and shutdown. Again another TXR3079 replaced yoke and last is TXR3082WH replaced FBT. Finally I guess my question is has anyone seen this after a repair (the jumpy picture) and what was done to resolve it. Thanks, John


----------



## robthedonkey

Has anyone else had issues with the darks and shadows just going to black? This is my second one that's done it after some time. With the first one the techs didn't have a clue what I was talking about but the yoke was also shot so they replaced it.


Maybe I'm being too picky with this set but I find it hard to believe that it should be difficult to watch darker movies like, Count of Monte Cristo, Casino Royal, and Collateral.


Any suggestions, I'm wondering if it's a calibration issue, I tired adjusting the contrast and brightness but in order to see a decent picture the blacks turn gray.


----------



## rollin633




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjb220* /forum/post/16852201
> 
> 
> Are you near Connecticut? I have a spare tube



I live in Michigan....What do ya want for the tube?


----------



## KingSmoth

I've been pleased with my 3082 since I bought it in Nov 06. The first one I bought had heavy green spots in the upper left and right corners, among other things. I took it back and swapped for another one. Although it had a small spot in the upper right corner, I decided to keep it because it was so faint, and really only noticeable on the blue screen.

I hope it still has a lot of life in it, but it is just a secondary TV, so if it craps out on me(which seems likely from this thread) I'll just get another plasma.

I'm not looking forward to hauling this thing around when I move next month, ugh...


----------



## jjb220

I dont want anything for it but to get it to you I think we are asking for more than its worth.


----------



## kencaliri

hi all, i have a txs3082whx/xaa. i have had the unit for a few years now and have never had a complaint about it , until now. the screen will randomly flash repeatedly a whitish color with the picture coming in and out along with a ticking noise. it will eventually stop, but if it doesn't , then i change the a/v channels and it will stop but sometimes it will continue to flash when i get back to the input it started on.. as of now i have only seen this happen on HDMI.


my wife thinks it will blow up and i'll be picking shards off glass out of her skull... i assure her it won't ( i really have no clue and have pictured it happening to me too







) but i was wondering why it does this. maybe a power issue? maybe excessive dust inside the unit? any help would be greatly appreciated thanks!


----------



## SandiB

I also have a TX-t2793H, and it just beeps an shuts off when I hit the POWER button. The red light flickers, it beeps those circus beeps, and then dies. If I am lucky i see a light flash to lower right.


Has anyone ever repaired this? I have all of just a couple weeks of use out of this, though I bought it 1.5 years ago.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Modit* /forum/post/11419351
> 
> 
> Hi guys well my TX-T2793H tv is dead. I stopped using it for a week or so and started using back my insignia. Placed it in the hall one day to watch some dvd on it but started watching boxing and while i was watching boxing the darn tv just shut off left one green line through the tv and went off and would never come back on. When its put on u hear like the sound kicks in but no visual but it kicks right back off. The is is like the 3rd time iv'e ever put on the tv and its brand new and only have it for like a month now. Well seeing like how i live out of the US and the tv was bough there and i already throw away the box i had to take it to my local tv repair shop. I got some feedback from them in a few days and they told me that the "Vertical Deflection" I.C. went bad and that is responsible for opening the image vertically. So now i need to buy a I.C. Model "STV9381" at location "IC 30L" so now i need one of those. If anyone here knows where i can buy such an IC online please let me know thanks.


----------



## rollin633




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kencaliri* /forum/post/16905087
> 
> 
> the screen will randomly flash repeatedly a whitish color with the picture coming in and out along with a ticking noise. it will eventually stop, but if it doesn't , then i change the a/v channels and it will stop but sometimes it will continue to flash when i get back to the input it started on..



I had the same deal....It was bad news tho. I got sears to come out and look at mine. They said it was the tube, and it would cost over $600 to fix it. I also called a couple of local repair shops and got the same answer.


----------



## GlassDice

i have an 30'' samsung slimtube tx-s3082wh. Went to turn the TV on and all of a sudden it's not working. Audio and video don't come on. It makes a clicking sound, seems like it's trying to do something. Anyone have any ideas?:what:


----------



## Xeta_japi

Hi


I bought PS3 and i have problems turning 1080i mode on with my samsung WS-32Z308P slim TV. Any idea what is wrong or how to fix it?


Thanks for any help


----------



## The Lizard King

Has anyone ever figured out how to activate the Zoom1 and Zoom2 in the Picture --> Size menu with progressive signals via component or HDMI? If it can be done, I assume that needs to be done through the service menu.


I have my LaserDisc player running through a Faroudja NRS scaler set to 720p using the component inputs on the TV. The Faroudja's "letterbox" mode zooms in on the letterboxed LDs way too much and clips off a significant portion of the picture, left and right. As a result, I just leave the Faroudja in 4:3 mode, which for letterboxed movies, windowboxes the picture (black all around the picture) in order to see the whole film frame. I was hoping that I could use at least the Zoom1 control of the TV to fill the screen better, but I can't.


So, again, does anyone know how to activate Zoom1 and Zoom2 with progressive signals (component or HDMI) through the service menu?


TLK


----------



## Jeppy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SandiB* /forum/post/17037391
> 
> 
> I also have a TX-t2793H, and it just beeps an shuts off when I hit the POWER button. The red light flickers, it beeps those circus beeps, and then dies. If I am lucky i see a light flash to lower right.
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever repaired this? I have all of just a couple weeks of use out of this, though I bought it 1.5 years ago.



SandiB... I just found your post in the avsforum.com site posted 08-21-09, 02:17 AM regarding an issue with a TX-t2793H. I have the exact same issue with the exact same tv. I took my tv into a Samsung authorized service center and was told the "main board" was fried and needed to be replaced. The price I was quoted just for the "main board" was $265.00 plus labor to install it. The problem is that Samsung no longer makes the part and I have been searching for a replacement on the internet. I have had absolutely no luck finding a replacement. I found your post and wanted to see if you had any luck. My tv is about 14 months old. It seems these tv's have a shelf life or something.


----------



## Jeppy

Ok... I said screw it after finding out my main board was fried and Samsung was nice enought to tell me they no longer manufacture the main board. I did find one and it was used for $300 and no warranty. I found a new one for $200 with one month warranty but it would need to be installed by a tech per site instructions but this will void the warranty per documents that come with the board. Also I talked to several shops in my area and they want $200 to install the board and do not provide a warranty for the installation. So... this being the fact looking at the lack of warranties and voiding the warranties when doing the installation as recommended and the price for installation. I said forget the tv and e-cycled it and got a 72inch plasma with a extended warranty giving me a total of 7 years. I will never in my life purchase another Samsung item. I have been screwed over on three TVs, and eleven cellphones. The lack of support from Samsung just rubs me the wrong way. I'M DONE WITH SAMSUNG FOR EVER!!!! I also feel this way about Sony. I just can't get the high price for something you can get much cheaper from a different manufacture and even get better quality. Who knows... good luck to all of you and hopefully Samsung does not rub you the wrong way.


----------



## shwru980r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Lizard King* /forum/post/17600603
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever figured out how to activate the Zoom1 and Zoom2 in the Picture --> Size menu with progressive signals via component or HDMI? If it can be done, I assume that needs to be done through the service menu.
> 
> 
> I have my LaserDisc player running through a Faroudja NRS scaler set to 720p using the component inputs on the TV. The Faroudja's "letterbox" mode zooms in on the letterboxed LDs way too much and clips off a significant portion of the picture, left and right. As a result, I just leave the Faroudja in 4:3 mode, which for letterboxed movies, windowboxes the picture (black all around the picture) in order to see the whole film frame. I was hoping that I could use at least the Zoom1 control of the TV to fill the screen better, but I can't.
> 
> 
> So, again, does anyone know how to activate Zoom1 and Zoom2 with progressive signals (component or HDMI) through the service menu?
> 
> 
> TLK




I have the TXS2782H and all the picture size functions (16:9,Normal,Zoom1,Zoom2) work on component input. I'm not sure what model you have or why it's not working for component input, but I assume you have a 30" wide screen model since you have black bars around the whole picture.


You're going to have to chop information off from the sides if you want to maintain aspect ratio. Even though the laserdisc is letter boxed, it's still 4:3 aspect ratio. The black bars are actually stored as information on the disc.


The Zoom1 and Zoom2 functions on the TXS2782H do not maintain the aspect ratio. The picture is stretched vertically, but you do not loose any information from the sides.


In my opinion the TXS2782H does a good job of upscaling composite input from a laserdisc player. In fact, this is one of the features promoted to sell these TVs. I watch laserdiscs this way and use Zoom1 for letter boxed discs, but the apspect ratio is distorted somewhat with Zoom1. Zoom2 can be used on 2.35:1 discs, but picture quality is somewhat degraded and distorted even more than Zoom1.


----------



## The Lizard King




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shwru980r* /forum/post/17762659
> 
> 
> I have the TXS2782H and all the picture size functions (16:9,Normal,Zoom1,Zoom2) work on *component* input. I'm not sure what model you have or why it's not working for *component* input, but I assume you have a 30" wide screen model since you have black bars around the whole picture.
> 
> 
> You're going to have to chop information off from the sides if you want to maintain aspect ratio. Even though the laserdisc is letter boxed, it's still 4:3 aspect ratio. The black bars are actually stored as information on the disc.
> 
> 
> The Zoom1 and Zoom2 functions on the TXS2782H do not maintain the aspect ratio. The picture is stretched vertically, but you do not loose any information from the sides.
> 
> 
> In my opinion the TXS2782H does a good job of upscaling *composite* input from a laserdisc player. In fact, this is one of the features promoted to sell these TVs. I watch laserdiscs this way and use Zoom1 for letter boxed discs, but the apspect ratio is distorted somewhat with Zoom1. Zoom2 can be used on 2.35:1 discs, but picture quality is somewhat degraded and distorted even more than Zoom1.



If you meant "*composite*" for the first two "*component*" words in the first paragraph of your post, then yes, my TV can use the Zoom1 and Zoom2 functions with composite (yellow) input. However, my post was for *component* (RBG) input. I cannot use Zoom1 and Zoom2 for component (RGB). Can you with your model?


TLK


----------



## shwru980r




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Lizard King* /forum/post/17767695
> 
> 
> If you meant "*composite*" for the first two "*component*" words in the first paragraph of your post, then yes, my TV can use the Zoom1 and Zoom2 functions with composite (yellow) input. However, my post was for *component* (RBG) input. I cannot use Zoom1 and Zoom2 for component (RGB). Can you with your model?
> 
> 
> TLK



I meant component. I can press the psize button on the remote and cycle between 16:9, normal, zoom1 and zoom2 on any input, but the picture is only stretched vertically. The aspect ratio is not preserved when I use normal on hd content, zoom1 or zoom2 or 16:9 on SD content. That means when I watch standard definition programming on a digital channel, I get black pillar bars and I can't stretch the picture horizontally.


I have my laserdisc player hooked up to the composite input. The TV does a good job of upscaling the picture and I can use the zoom function fill the screen with letter boxed discs.


----------



## Apostate

I have one of the earliest Samsung digital TV's and the aspect ratio function only works with interlaced signals, i.e. 480i or VHS and LD. If you send progressive signals, i.e. 480p, the aspect ratio does not work.


----------



## EliteData

■


----------



## armourereric

I just learned of this via an online search, appareantly there is now a class action lawsuit against Samsumg over ther LCD line. I have contacted the firm noted to ask that the slim fit line be considered as well. Please help me let this firm know that we are mad as well and want compensation. I can't post the link until I have 3 postings here, will try again tomorrow. But for now do a google search on Samsung LCD class action.


Eric


Eric


----------



## Ambam

Well, judging from a lot of these posts, I guess I was lucky on my purchase.


I bought this tv set in October 2007 and it still works great. My friends (some of whom have huge, mega-expensive LCDs or plasmas) still prefer to come watch something like the big game at my house. It really shines on sports programs in 1080i; in the crowd shots, for instance, you can practically pick out all the individual people.


I have my television connected to an outdoor antenna (no cable, no satellite) and I watch DVDs via a component connection. I know blurays are supposed to be better but again, my friends like to come watch my tv.


Very sorry to hear that so many have had problems.


I'm looking forward to watching the Winter Olympics.


We recently set my mom up with a highly rated Toshiba 40-inch Regza LCD (she has a Direct TV feed), and the size of the picture is nice, but the picture on my tv is noticeably better than hers.


I hope this CRT unit works well enough long enough that I'll be satisfied with succeeding generations of tvs, whether they are LCD/LED, plasma, OLED or whatever. I've heard raves about the image quality of OLEDs but man, they are expensive! Way out of my range.


----------



## CTDennis1985




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ambam* /forum/post/18010306
> 
> 
> Well, judging from a lot of these posts, I guess I was lucky on my purchase.
> 
> 
> I bought this tv set in October 2007 and it still works great. My friends (some of whom have huge, mega-expensive LCDs or plasmas) still prefer to come watch something like the big game at my house. It really shines on sports programs in 1080i; in the crowd shots, for instance, you can practically pick out all the individual people.
> 
> 
> I have my television connected to an outdoor antenna (no cable, no satellite) and I watch DVDs via a component connection. I know blurays are supposed to be better but again, my friends like to come watch my tv.
> 
> 
> Very sorry to hear that so many have had problems.
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to watching the Winter Olympics.
> 
> 
> We recently set my mom up with a highly rated Toshiba 40-inch Regza LCD (she has a Direct TV feed), and the size of the picture is nice, but the picture on my tv is noticeably better than hers.
> 
> 
> I hope this CRT unit works well enough long enough that I'll be satisfied with succeeding generations of tvs, whether they are LCD/LED, plasma, OLED or whatever. I've heard raves about the image quality of OLEDs but man, they are expensive! Way out of my range.





Yeah I have to report similar good luck so far.


My Slimfit is still kicking since I got the second set. First one was a lemon, and the second has been totally fine.


It's the same as yours I believe... 30 inch... 16:9 wide screen.


Now hopefully this panasonic plasma i'm getting will be a great buy also.


----------



## shwru980r

I bought the TXS2782H in 2005 and it's still working. The zoom only stretches the imaage vertically so I can't get rid of black bars on the sides for SD content broadcast in HD.


----------



## jeffden

I have the 30 inch slimfit and it is used specifically for gaming in my son's room. With all the problems with the newer LCD sets and input lag for gaming , we love this set for X-Box 360 or PS3 games.


We obviously haven't experienced any problems yet but have been very pleased so far. (2+ years ).


----------



## Sunshine2

My 3 year old Samsung txt2793hx/xaa Slimfit started acting up last week. While watching the TV lines suddenly appeared across the top of screen and then it shut off. I unplugged the TV and DVR and the picture returned, but no sound. The next morning I unplugged again, turned on the TV and sound and picture worked fine.


Happened again about a week later, unplugged and got both sound and picture right back.


Last night, no sound or picture. Now I hear the annoying noise that accompaines turning the TV on, but no picture or sound. Any ideas?


----------



## bogardboy

Can you pleeeeaaase tell me ur Deflection and Line correction values! PLEASE I'LL DO ANYTHING I've been trying to fix my TXT3093WH for a whole year now with no luck.


----------



## bogardboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nicksterr* /forum/post/12850591
> 
> 
> I got a TX-T3093WH last month for $500 new and am very satisfied watching it with the standard picture mode. HD on this set is better than any LCD I've seen.
> 
> 
> I picked up a Panasonic upconvert dvd player yesterday and I'm not sure about a few of the audio settings:
> 
> Audio:
> *PCM Output: Up to 48kHz or Up to 96kHz?* I can't seem to find this specification in the tv manual, or anywhere for that matter.
> *Dolby Digital: Bitstream (default) or PCM
> 
> DTS: Bitstream (default) or PCM*
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Can you pleeeeaaase tell me ur Deflection and Line correction values! PLEASE I'LL DO ANYTHING I've been trying to fix my TXT3093WH for a whole year now with no luck.


----------



## The Lizard King




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bogardboy* /forum/post/18390291
> 
> 
> Can you pleeeeaaase tell me ur Deflection and Line correction values! PLEASE I'LL DO ANYTHING I've been trying to fix my TXT3093WH for a whole year now with no luck.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...post18390362#8 


TLK


----------



## bogardboy

As i said in that other site. Values for TXT3092WH do not work for my model TXT3093WH. If anyone can please post their Deflection values for this TV this would be the best thing that could happen in life.. i'm tired of trying to fix this. There's GOTTA BE SOMEONE OUT THERE WITH THIS TV!


----------



## Phlogiston

I know I'm bumping a really old thread, but I need help.


I completely screwed up my Deflection Menu, from top to bottom. I have a 30" Slimfit, the 82 series. If someone could copy theirs for me I would really appreciate it.


----------



## The Lizard King




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phlogiston* /forum/post/18533763
> 
> 
> I know I'm bumping a really old thread, but I need help.
> 
> 
> I completely screwed up my Deflection Menu, from top to bottom. I have a 30" Slimfit, the 82 series. If someone could copy theirs for me I would really appreciate it.


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...7#post17598337 


TLK


----------



## neologizm

hello all, I have searched far and wide for a service manual for any Slimfit tv (I own a txt3093). I can't find any online! please, if you have one, could you post a link, or email me a copy at mehulmalik(at)gmail.com? pretty please? thanks!


----------



## Ikabob

I have not visited this forum for a couple years. I have a Samsung Slimfit HDTV. I wanted to attach a radio's line in from tha audio out jacks on the TV. The radio accepts analog signals. I plugged the RCA cables into the tv and a 3/8" plug into the radio but no signal. Do I have to do something to activate the audio outputs on the back of the Samsung? I canny find the owners manual. The reason I want to go to the radio in is because the radio has a subwoofer and some additional speakers and so might add some additional fidelity. The tv is attached to a cable box. The cablebox outputs provides a signal but the signals do not synchronize by a fraction of a second which is not good. Thanks.


----------



## seatacboy

Quote:

Originally Posted by *neologizm* 
hello all, I have searched far and wide for a service manual for any Slimfit tv (I own a txt3093). I can't find any online! please, if you have one, could you post a link, or email me a copy at mehulmalik(at)gmail.com? pretty please? thanks!
I just acquired a used TR3079WHX minus an owners' manual and remote. Any suggestions where I could find an owners' manual and the appropriate codes for a universal remote?


----------



## nyc791

Hi, I have the TX-T3092WH, and it's also connected to a Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD cable box from Cablevision (iO).


Just bought the Samsung Blu-ray BD-D5100 Disc Player, and not sure how to connect all of them together. Right now I have a GO VIDEO DVR5000 TV/VCR Combo connected.


With so many wires, I'm kind of confused on how to connect that Blu-Ray player. Any advice and/or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shwru980r

Use an HDMI cable.


----------



## WaveBoy

Hands down thee' best CRT I've come across, speaking of the 27" Slim Fit Samsung CRT. The Color gamut is great, there's zero color crushing when going farther and beyond over the mid point, no color bleeding and the blacks levels are great as well. Plus you get a great set of temperatures like Warm1, Warm2, Neutral, Cool1, Cool 2 ect.


It puts my Sony 32" Wega to shame....Which i'm not happy with. Considering the Greens are far too dark, and the reds boarder a bit into organge territory. plus when you amp up the color or even to the max the colors barely change, everything just becomes intensified....


the downside is that it doesn't come in 32".....I'd say it's the perfect set to game on as far as the Wii is concerned. It's just lacking Progressive Scan. And forget Widescreen, since the wii does anamorphic stretching cause the image to look soft and jaggedy which even hampers the motion resolution....It just doesn't look right.


----------



## buggatti

hey guys i have messed up can someone please post the default deflection setting for slimfit tx3082whx



THAnks You


----------



## seatacboy

I acquired a used TR3079WHX, and while it has a very good picture quality, the set requires several minutes before either the Cable or Antenna tuners recognize any stations. It takes between 5 and 10 minutes before a picture shows up on the screen. Any ideas on how to repair/remedy this problem?


----------



## bigpoppa206

Anyone know how to tighten up the HDMI connection on a Samsung TX-R2678WH? Remove the back and do it?


----------



## kenichi32

Can anybody give me DEFLECTION setting for TX-T2082 samsung .


----------



## bigpoppa206

Wishing i knew this one myself, Mine fell inside or something.


----------



## tinpanalley

Hello... if anyone's around...

Does anyone happen to know what settings in the service menu of the TXT3092WH Slimfit can be used to address tiny convergence issues?


----------



## bigpoppa206

Check this guys posting and see if it helps:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/614241/samsung-tx-r2678wh-settings#post_6712255


----------



## seatacboy

My Sammie 3079 remains pretty darned impressive in terms of PQ. Checking out most other entry-level LED and LCD sets, they aren't superior to this six-year-old CRT.


Curious as to tips some of you have for keeping the Samsung 3079 going for a couple more years.


----------



## bigpoppa206

If anyone is looking for one as is or for parts, I have one in the Pacific Northwest I'm getting rid of. Best offer.


----------



## ID4

Hi!


I have Samsung Slitfit WS32Z419T, and it have dameged the part numbrer "AA95-03482B", it is the "ASSY SUB PCB-FEATURE BOX".


The problem is that is is very difficult to power on the TV, the red led blinks but no power on, you need to try a lot to get the TV powered on.


¿Where to get the damaged part "ASSY SUB PCB-FEATURE BOX"? ¿Anyway to repair the part in case I can get a replacement?


Thanks!!!


----------



## seatacboy

We still enjoy our Slimfit 3079 and were wondering who else out there is still using these Samsung televisions?


----------



## JohnHammock

Does anyone know of a way to disable this T.V. from up converting 480i to 480p? I'm guessing that's what it's doing to make my DIRECTV SD service picture quality look like crap (worse than on a regular SD CRT). I think the DIRECTV SD MPEG-2 signal is too compressed to have enough data to be upconverted well. Wish I could get the DIRECTV SD service to look good on this TV, then I could watch DIRECTV SD, OTA HD, Blue Ray, etc. all on one TV.


----------



## Ratman

JohnHammock said:


> Does anyone know of a way to disable this T.V. from up converting 480i to 480p?


Do you own this TV too? 

I understand you're desperate for an answer, but asking the same question in various old threads will not help. Stick to your original thread.


----------



## Floydage

And there's gotta be a KV-30HS420 thread or something close like KV-34HS420. Here's the list of models:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FD_Trinitron/WEGA

Worked your way around in models, then up if nothing around.


----------



## JohnHammock

Floydage said:


> And there's gotta be a KV-30HS420 thread or something close like KV-34HS420. Here's the list of models:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FD_Trinitron/WEGA
> 
> Worked your way around in models, then up if nothing around.


Well I looked through the first 10 pages of the CRT forum and I still haven't found an official thread for the Sony. But yes I do have this Samsung as well. My brother found it at a yard sale thinking that the 4:3 screen size would fix the glitch problem, but didn't. The Sony is widescreen. Apparently theyre both upscaling no matter the screen size and shape. So I found a few threads that were actually talking about resolution to post in. But thanks for the advice guys. If you happen to run across a better thread please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Ratman

JohnHammock said:


> But yes I do have this Samsung as well. My brother found it at a yard sale thinking that the 4:3 screen size would fix the glitch problem, but didn't.


Apparently, there may be bad cables or flaky tuner if it happens on both TV's.


----------



## JohnHammock

Ratman said:


> Apparently, there may be bad cables or flaky tuner if it happens on both TV's.


The cables are good, and the DIRECTV receiver is operating as it should as well. The receiver outputs 480i analog, and a very compressed one at that. What's making it look bad is the TV's deinterlacing the signal to 480p, as you said in a different thread. I need to know if it's possible for a CRT HDTV to display in 480i, and if so how can I get it to do that.


----------



## Ratman

Can this discussion be contained to ONE thread?


----------



## Floydage

JohnHammock said:


> Well I looked through the first 10 pages of the CRT forum and I still haven't found an official thread for the Sony. But yes I do have this Samsung as well. My brother found it at a yard sale thinking that the 4:3 screen size would fix the glitch problem, but didn't. The Sony is widescreen. Apparently theyre both upscaling no matter the screen size and shape. So I found a few threads that were actually talking about resolution to post in. But thanks for the advice guys. If you happen to run across a better thread please let me know. Thanks.


Search function:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/search.php?searchid=66778946

34" version: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/search.php?searchid=66779402

And now the Samsung. I'd still be surprised if they're upscaling on on those inputs but I don't know that TV either (my Panasonic widescreen HD CRT doesn't, but there is a game mode that makes stuff look cruddy). Of course maybe they're doing something other than upscaling. Have you read the manuals?

Are you zooming the image? That'll amplify the crud. My friends with the DirecTV SD service - it would only output 4:3. So the wife insisted on the stretch aspect to fill their 16:9 screen claiming "that's how it's supposed to look."  Drove me nuts to look at sideways-stretched images. I think it's suspicious you only have the problem with this service...


----------



## dekaman

I have one of the UK 720p Samsung slim ones and I found the PQ awful, picture is so dull and unsharp, I felt the same about a Samsung tv I owned from about 2001.

Its that blacks look gray more than anything, on the other hand my 21 inch Samsung SD tv from about 2004 blows every other tv out of the water to the point where people I know who are used to lcd tvs think the colours are over saturated.


----------



## EagerLearner

Greetings,

I have a Samsung Model: TXS3082WHX/XAA Version: SA01 and the picture is quite good.

The problem is that when I watch t.v. (ex. sports) or play video games, the scoreboard or HUD is partially cut off.

I can't seem to find a way to fix this. Any ideas are appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## The Lizard King

My TX-T3092WH is slowly biting the dust. When warm, I can still watch TV, but the upper 1/4 of the screen is blurry. When cold upon initial startup, the whole damn screen is blurry. This has progressively gotten worse and worse over the past 3 years. Probably a bad capacitor or two. A local TV repairman told me that it would cost me $60 to get it fixed by him (if it can be fixed). I'm not sure it's worth that much. 

I'm thinking of replacing it with a SONY Hi-Scan or Super Fine Pitch CRT TV, but my wife wants me to go with a 32" LED/LCD.

For now, I'll continue to watch "blurry vision" for the top 4-5" of the screen until I make up my mind.


----------



## justsc

*Cost Benefit*



The Lizard King said:


> My TX-T3092WH is slowly biting the dust. When warm, I can still watch TV, but the upper 1/4 of the screen is blurry. When cold upon initial startup, the whole damn screen is blurry. This has progressively gotten worse and worse over the past 3 years. Probably a bad capacitor or two. A local TV repairman told me that it would cost me $60 to get it fixed by him (if it can be fixed). I'm not sure it's worth that much.
> 
> I'm thinking of replacing it with a SONY Hi-Scan or Super Fine Pitch CRT TV, but my wife wants me to go with a 32" LED/LCD.
> 
> For now, I'll continue to watch "blurry vision" for the top 4-5" of the screen until I make up my mind.


I would recommend letting the Samsung set go. A 34" Sony fine dot CRT has incredible fidelity, but have you ever tried to move one of those? They are well over 200 pounds. And I have to wonder if they aren't demanding a premium price nowadays as collector's items, and soon to be antiques. A 32" LED backlit LCD set isn't a bad idea. However, I believe a 32" LCD set cannot fully resolve a 1920 x 1080 signal, because it can't display all the pixels. I believe you need at least a 40" screen to fully resolve 1920 x 1080. If Ratman is still out there, maybe he remembers. Now, nobody says a TV set is required to resolve all the lines delivered via the signal, but those on this forum are typically looking for high fidelity, so that's why I bring it up. If I was in the market for a small screen HD set (small meaning under 55"), I would go right to the LG OLED offerings, where you can get a 2015 or 2016 set for around $1,500. Incredible! I paid $1,499 for my 46" Samsung LCD HDTV years ago, and it was a high-end 850 series set. To think one can get an OLED panel of the same size for the same price blows my mind. Even more mind-blowing is the price of 50-55" LCD sets these days. Best of luck to you.


----------



## The Lizard King

justsc said:


> I would recommend letting the Samsung set go. A 34" Sony fine dot CRT has incredible fidelity, but have you ever tried to move one of those? They are well over 200 pounds. And I have to wonder if they aren't demanding a premium price nowadays as collector's items, and soon to be antiques. A 32" LED backlit LCD set isn't a bad idea. However, I believe a 32" LCD set cannot fully resolve a 1920 x 1080 signal, because it can't display all the pixels. I believe you need at least a 40" screen to fully resolve 1920 x 1080. If Ratman is still out there, maybe he remembers. Now, nobody says a TV set is required to resolve all the lines delivered via the signal, but those on this forum are typically looking for high fidelity, so that's why I bring it up. If I was in the market for a small screen HD set (small meaning under 55"), I would go right to the LG OLED offerings, where you can get a 2015 or 2016 set for around $1,500. Incredible! I paid $1,499 for my 46" Samsung LCD HDTV years ago, and it was a high-end 850 series set. To think one can get an OLED panel of the same size for the same price blows my mind. Even more mind-blowing is the price of 50-55" LCD sets these days. Best of luck to you.


Thanks for your input. Yes, I've moved two KD-36XS955 sets, which weigh a little more than the KD-34XBR960. It was a royal pain.

I either find a set that fits the hole in my entertainment center (maximum of 32" wide), or I scrap the whole thing and go with a significantly larger screen and figure out how to house my A/V receiver, Blu-ray player, and satellite receiver. Since I'm going to keep my entertainment center for the foreseeable future, I'm probably going to go with the Samsung UN32J5500AFXZA once the price drops back down to $250 at Best Buy. I can wait it out. If it turns out that I want something bigger, I'll worry about that then.


----------



## Skylinestar

The image on my display corners are seriously out of focus. Does anyone know which pot to adjust?


----------



## CosmicE38

I just purchased a 27" Hd version of this TV. What are your thoughts for retro gaming on this set? I've been trying to find a Nec XM29 but to no avail...


----------



## rubenswm

The Lizard King said:


> Thanks for your input. Yes, I've moved two KD-36XS955 sets, which weigh a little more than the KD-34XBR960. It was a royal pain.
> 
> I either find a set that fits the hole in my entertainment center (maximum of 32" wide), or I scrap the whole thing and go with a significantly larger screen and figure out how to house my A/V receiver, Blu-ray player, and satellite receiver. Since I'm going to keep my entertainment center for the foreseeable future, I'm probably going to go with the Samsung UN32J5500AFXZA once the price drops back down to $250 at Best Buy. I can wait it out. If it turns out that I want something bigger, I'll worry about that then.


Hey Lizard King - the UN32J5500AFXZA is now $250 at best buy. I am curious how you decided on this specific model? I'm considering it as well for my office. Seems like an all around winner, except for some "motion blur" according to rtings.com .. not sure if that matters to you.


----------



## The Lizard King

rubenswm said:


> Hey Lizard King - the UN32J5500AFXZA is now $250 at best buy. I am curious how you decided on this specific model? I'm considering it as well for my office. Seems like an all around winner, except for some "motion blur" according to rtings.com .. not sure if that matters to you.


I've actually bought two of them since my last post -- one for $250 and the other for $240 (both purchased at BB). I like the TV a lot. I never thought that I would use the "Smart" capabilities of the set, but I do, especially streaming movies online. I don't see the motion blur like I would expect to with a 60 Hz refresh rate, but maybe my eyes aren't that sensitive to it. I do watch a lot of sports, though. I also like there are three HDMI inputs. Also, it turns out that the 3D comb filter for the composite input is excellent -- I connected it to my LaserDisc player, and the Snell & Wilcox 2 pattern produced no rainbows on the orb when it's standing still.

I would highly recommend this TV.


----------



## rubenswm

The Lizard King said:


> I've actually bought two of them since my last post -- one for $250 and the other for $240 (both purchased at BB). I like the TV a lot. I never thought that I would use the "Smart" capabilities of the set, but I do, especially streaming movies online. I don't see the motion blur like I would expect to with a 60 Hz refresh rate, but maybe my eyes aren't that sensitive to it. I do watch a lot of sports, though. I also like there are three HDMI inputs. Also, it turns out that the 3D comb filter for the composite input is excellent -- I connected it to my LaserDisc player, and the Snell & Wilcox 2 pattern produced no rainbows on the orb when it's standing still.
> 
> I would highly recommend this TV.


Much appreciated. I saw somebody carrying one out at BB yesterday (he was very enthusiastic about this model), and decided to snag the last one here in Bellevue WA. I hear the smart TV even runs a flavor of linux (2015 smart tv).


----------



## The Lizard King

rubenswm said:


> Much appreciated. I saw somebody carrying one out at BB yesterday (he was very enthusiastic about this model), and decided to snag the last one here in Bellevue WA. I hear the smart TV even runs a flavor of linux (2015 smart tv).


It seems like every time the price goes down to $250, my local BB runs out of stock pretty quickly. When it's "on sale" for $280, it sits, and of course it sits when it's full price (which is now $300), too.

I think most people know that $280 is the "real" full price for this set.


----------



## rubenswm

The Lizard King said:


> It seems like every time the price goes down to $250, my local BB runs out of stock pretty quickly. When it's "on sale" for $280, it sits, and of course it sits when it's full price (which is now $300), too.
> 
> I think most people know that $280 is the "real" full price for this set.


I believe it was running at $250 sometimes, maybe a year ago. Still seems like a terrific value today. Don't know a ton about the panel itself, but it looked great in person.


----------



## The Lizard King

rubenswm said:


> I believe it was running at $250 sometimes, maybe a year ago. Still seems like a terrific value today. Don't know a ton about the panel itself, but it looked great in person.


So, did you say that you bought one earlier?


----------



## rubenswm

The Lizard King said:


> So, did you say that you bought one earlier?


Yup, last one at the BB in Bellevue WA. I saw it in person, then ordered via web to hold it, as I was on the fence. Following your positive review and my homework this AM, I'll follow through and physically grab it!


----------



## The Lizard King

rubenswm said:


> Yup, last one at the BB in Bellevue WA. I saw it in person, then ordered via web to hold it, as I was on the fence. Following your positive review and my homework this AM, I'll follow through and physically grab it!


Let us know what you think of it once you set it up and watch some programming with it.


----------



## The Lizard King

I bought another Samsung UN32J5500AFXZA 32" LCD/LED TV to replace the last tube TV that I had (the SONY KD-36XS955) at my lake cabin. They're now $250 again this week at BB, and with a 10% BB coupon that I got in the mail for my birthday, I couldn't resist. I was hesitant to replace the SONY tube TV, since no one is going to break into my cabin just to steal it (it's upwards of 300 lbs!). However, the 7 flash issue that is common with these SONY tube TVs was starting up with it, and I was constantly unplugging/replugging it just to turn it on. I just hope that this $250 Samsung 32" TV isn't enough of a reason for someone to break into my cabin!

Obviously, I'm very happy with the Samsung UN32J5500AFXZA. This is my third one (one at my daughter's apartment, one in the bedroom, and now one at the cabin) along with my main living room 43" TV (a Samsung UN43MU6300FXZA). I can't believe that BB hasn't discontinued the UN32J5500AFXZA yet; it was introduced in 2015 -- that's a long shelf life for any model of TV in this day in age!

Cheers.


----------

